# Hot or Not: Personality Cafe Edition!



## Jason43

lycanized said:


> 7/10
> if I go, it will be to an awesome playlist
> http://personalitycafe.com/members/lycanized-albums-me.html


You're cute and you're probably smart if you're an INTP. Dont be so hard on yourself.


----------



## gh0st

8/10
I can relate to the preference of black and white photos. xD

* *















Edit: Ninja'd... :ninja:


----------



## Redhotpengy

@L0ro Hard to tell with your mask, but I'd give you somewhere between a 8 - 8.5


----------



## moron

I would post some obnoxious selfies but I don't particularly care about how attractive a bunch of homosexual men think I am.

...(actually I don't want to post any pics because I am far less attractive than the people who have received ratings that would hurt my feelings)


----------



## Slider




----------



## cudibloop

*8.5/10

*


----------



## Slider

cudibloop said:


> *8.5/10
> 
> *



Haha.

Bullshit.


----------



## Devrim

Sorry I didn't want to post,
But I had to when I saw Sliders one,
Definitely like 8.5/10 maybe even 9.

Damn d00d!


----------



## daeneirys

You look like Harry Stiles !


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Swordsman of Mana said:


> g


 its really weird whenever I see a picture of you because I ALWAYS expect you to have blonde hair for some reason (subliminal imaging from all the blonde avatars you have/had I guess.)


----------



## jdstankosky

Here's a roundup of my most recent-ish photos. Haven't taken any in a while since I traded in my phone...


----------



## jdstankosky

Lol, those photos make me look a lot more serious than I really am.


----------



## Slider

Wish I could grow a decent beard.

7.5 for the awesome ginger beard.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@jdstankosky: 4/10 (sorry, not my type. I'm sure most women would find you more attractive)



Diphenhydramine said:


> its really weird whenever I see a picture of you because I ALWAYS expect you to have blonde hair for some reason (subliminal imaging from all the blonde avatars you have/had I guess.)


you're not the first to tell me this. people tell me I have the demeanor of someone who's really attractive and elitist, both of which are frequently associated with blonde hair. 

if my personality had a body, it would look like this










@OT


----------



## moron

Alright I've been selfying for a few hours now and I think I finally nailed it.









Rate me bitches I don't give a fuck what yall think. 

(please be gentle :blushed


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

Just a reminder to everyone but you are supposed to rate the poster above you besides posting your own picture...


----------



## Slider

Selfying?

New word sighting?


----------



## The Wanderering ______

cudibloop said:


> *8.5/10
> 
> *


Complete Bullshit


----------



## Bricolage

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Just a reminder to everyone but you are supposed to rate the poster above you besides posting your own picture...


This is an ego-driven culture - nobody ain't got any time for paying attention to rules or other people.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

@unctuousbutler


----------



## moron

Well this sure went to shit.

Who won? 

I vote swordsman of mana because he posted a picture of himself wearing nothing but a towel.


----------



## SeñorTaco

Or people just aren't that ugly in general.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

moron said:


> Well this sure went to shit.
> 
> Who won?
> 
> I vote swordsman of mana because he posted a picture of himself wearing nothing but a towel.


Not really. But post a pic of yourself and 'revive' the thread.



SeñorTaco said:


> Or people just aren't that ugly in general.


There's a good amount of attractive people and ugly people. I think which is the majority depends on the context.


----------



## Oracle86

Sporadic Aura said:


> This thread was extremely entertaining for me, I read through all 9 pages in one go which usually never happens.
> .


I guess I was referring to how the whole thing just got totally derailed there at some point... But definitely entertaining! No doubt...


----------



## Fern

SeñorTaco said:


> Or people just aren't that ugly in general.


----------



## EternalNocturne

This is like reality TV auditions, except only the same 12 people trying out each time.
....So it's kind of like reality TV auditions.


----------



## Inveniet

Don't bother to go back and check nick and stuff but:
First girl: 5/10 up close 7/10 lying down.
Blond girl blue shirt: 6/10
Swimsuit girl: 8/10
Asian girl with glasses: 7/10

These scores are correctly adjusted to not reflect any sympathy. 
I'm not attracted to men so that is what you get.


----------



## SeñorTaco

@hornet I'm a smexican, asshole........ 

also thx for the good rating. I feel like either Mean-Girls or Easy-A-worthy on IMDB.


----------



## Inveniet

SeñorTaco said:


> @_hornet_ I'm a smexican, asshole........
> 
> also thx for the good rating. I feel like either Mean-Girls or Easy-A-worthy on IMDB.


Yeah I know I've been an asshole all week.
At least I'm an honest asshole. =D

Googles "mexican teen tube" }:-D


----------



## Maybe Mercury

hornet said:


> Blond girl blue shirt: 6/10


Wootz. I win. (edit) I consider myself a 7/10 but very close.

http://www.realmendrinkwhiskey.com/how-to-rate-girls/

Methinks that the 4 and 3 are hotter than the 5 but whatever.


----------



## Nyu

Lol, according to the scale a 5/10 is this..
Thank you elicit that was entertaining. :kitteh:


----------



## .17485

Not! I would rate 4/10 Picture isn't big


----------



## VioletIris

I'm giving you a 7/10, based on your face + I am assuming the guy in the tux in the photo on the mirror behind you is you, which means you are not overweight.

Someone, be honest.


----------



## Xenograft

5/10.


----------



## VioletIris

Considering my age and weight, I'll accept 5/10 as OK. 

But where is your picture?


----------



## Xenograft

@VioletIris, my pictures are a few pages back, and also on my profile. 


* *






Lazy Bear said:


> Into the lion's den I go:


----------



## Maegamikko

Lazy Bear said:


> @_VioletIris_, my pictures are a few pages back, and also on my profile.


 @Lazy Bear, Adorable/10, would cuddle. 








dis me u guys


----------



## Xenograft

@123itsmarie lmfao the woman taking the picture.


----------



## Lettusaurus




----------



## Xenograft

I think you just one upped the photogenic runner guy, @Lettusaurus.


----------



## Lettusaurus

@Lazy Bear : That's good right?


----------



## Xenograft

I'd say so.


----------



## Lettusaurus

I didn't see any photogenic runner guy but me in here.. That picture was about 7 miles into the half-marathon.


----------



## Xenograft

I mean this guy:


----------



## Lettusaurus

Lazy Bear said:


> I mean this guy:


That sure is one photogenic runner guy


----------



## 6007

VioletIris said:


> I'm giving you a 7/10, based on your face + I am assuming the guy in the tux in the photo on the mirror behind you is you, which means you are not overweight.
> 
> Someone, be honest.
> 
> View attachment 82852
> View attachment 82853


Would not rate lower than 7.
For reals.
You have proportionate curves and nice face. And red hair.
Duh. No brainer.


----------



## VioletIris

> Would not rate lower than 7.
> For reals.
> You have proportionate curves and nice face. And red hair.
> Duh. No brainer.


Thanks. Though I have to consider that you are a woman and are probably being nicer to me than a man would be
-- but you are an ISTP, right? Then I take your word for it (ISTPs don't sugarcoat IMO).


----------



## 6007

VioletIris said:


> Thanks. Though I have to consider that you are a woman and are probably being nicer to me than a man would be
> -- but you are an ISTP, right? Then I take your word for it (ISTPs don't sugarcoat IMO).


Yeah, I am pretty direct and precise with my thoughts.


----------



## .17485

VioletIris said:


> I'm giving you a 7/10, based on your face + *I am assuming the guy in the tux in the photo on the mirror behind you is you*, which means you are not overweight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 82852
> View attachment 82853


Haha no that's my dad 

Haha


----------



## Donovan

cursive said:


> Would not rate lower than 7.
> For reals.
> You have proportionate curves and nice face. And red hair.
> Duh. No brainer.


yeah, i'm with you on this one. @VioletIris is a cutie. 

plus, redheads are extra special--like an endangered species. 

:happy:


----------



## Brown93

Caged Within said:


>


ahaaha that is the best response ive got. If I could thank a hundred times I would.


----------



## Inveniet

Okay hit me. 

View attachment 82933


Edit:
If you are deviant you can rate me in my avatar too.
I'm probably 5 or something.


----------



## Caged Within

hornet said:


> Okay hit me.
> 
> View attachment 82933



Mmmmm. 10/10. I'd bite your curb any day, babe. <3


----------



## Inveniet

Caged Within said:


> Mmmmm. 10/10. I'd bite your curb any day, babe. <3


Okay 10/10 eh?
Thanks for letting me get to know myself that much better! =D


----------



## Oracle86

If you rate someone shouldn't you have to post your own pic? I don't wanna rate anybody, it makes me feel judgy...  But I don't mind if I'm rated.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I can't really tell from that pic, it's really small!


----------



## VioletIris

@hornet - you are a 7 - 7.5 IMO. I love descendants of the Vikings BTW. (And I don't trust perfect 10 scores either.)






although this Viking is at least a 9.


----------



## Das Brechen

I don't mind being judged. I'll probably only have this up for the day though.


----------



## Lettusaurus

@Oracle86 I would say a 8 from a purely physical perspective. I typically think of the 1 - 10 scale to deal with hotness, and you err on the side of beautiful, rather than hot. I wonder what your mind looks like.


----------



## Lettusaurus

and I never got a rating. lame


----------



## Halcyon

Swordsman of Mana said:


> rate me bitches!


:blushed: so hawt 8.5/10


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Crossover said:


> 7/10 for @GoodNiTe. You're not fooling any of us with that smile. We all know INTJs don't do emotions :wink:
> I may regret this but... *strikes stupid pose*
> View attachment 82437


eh, 7/10 :wink:


----------



## Halcyon

Swordsman of Mana said:


> eh, 7/10 :wink:


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Devrim

Mmm for Crossover?
I'd give you an 8/10,
But this may be my personal bias xD


----------



## Noctis




----------



## Nyu

@Noctis - 9/10 you have a nice smile.


----------



## Noctis

Thank you  8/10. You have silky, nice hair GoodNiTe


----------



## GentleBlossom

@Noctis: 8/10 because of your smile.


----------



## O_o

don't be too harsh now


----------



## Spades

Of _course_ this thread is by SoM :laughing:


----------



## 7rr7s

@GentleBlossom 7.


----------



## candycanebones

Hi, I'm cute and artsy. I'm also shy and have a hard time fitting in with other people; sometimes I feel almost _*reptilian*_ in comparison....









*ISFP

*


KindOfBlue06 said:


> @_GentleBlossom_ 7.
> 
> View attachment 84882


6.7


----------



## Rosette

3/10 just because i have a fear of snakes.
i gave you points for the cash notes. So snake has money on it's mind??

picture in my avatar.


----------



## Brown93

Elicit said:


> View attachment 82673


do you have a boyfriend? if yes, when does he leave for work?


----------



## Blanco

I'm not crazy... I swear...


----------



## Tulippa

GuYzzz Tell Meh I'mM [email protected]  

Ok, I'll stop being a prick and post some actual photos lawl. Though I do believe my natural [email protected] shines in the first one 















Oh and above me - 7.5


----------



## Vaka

I say 8.5/10


----------



## Xenograft

@Tulippa 7.5/10

It's a shitty webcam picture, but it's whatever:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

^7/10 












Spades said:


> Of _course_ this thread is by SoM :laughing:


the one and only :wink:


----------



## Tulippa

^ 9/ 10


----------



## pearlgirl87

This thread is SO amusing.


----------



## Rosette

@*Diphenhydramine*
I agree! Thanks


----------



## Antipode

8.8/10


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

I know I'm beautiful, just tell me once more.









And a 8.5/10 for the dude above. Cute. Not as cute as Goten, though.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Antipode said:


> 8.8/10
> View attachment 85301


17/10! :blushed:


----------



## MRH3LLMAN

Being that no females have posted in awhile, I am just skipping rating and uploading instead.


----------



## Wilv

CindyLou said:


> no pic/10
> 
> last poster 7/10


8/10









Old picture is old.


----------



## Obscure

Wilv said:


> 8/10
> 
> View attachment 85737
> 
> 
> Old picture is old.



Got it an old picture still I wonder...You've shot this picture before electricity was found?!! At least there were always canddles 
But as the thread rules, 9/10 you're a cutie ;P


----------



## Fedor

What a ridiculous thread. I just felt the need to say that.
I could upload a picture of my amazing perfectly shaped actor-bonestructure ken-doll face that would make the men envious, the womens lady parts wetter than the ocean and the servers to catch fire, but then again I'm not a 14 year old girl so that's not going to happen.

Oooh rate me, rate me! I will totally rate you good back and give you a thank.

*asian facepalm*

The funniest part is that a lot of people are definitely not even being honest, but just being nice.
What a pointless thread.

With that said, let's see if there's any pictures to masturbate to.


----------



## Wilv

Vampire said:


> Got it an old picture still I wonder...You've shot this picture before electricity was found?!! At least there were always canddles
> But as the thread rules, 9/10 you're a cutie ;P


Why thank you.

And yes... Thomas Edison took that picture.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Fedor said:


> What a ridiculous thread. I just felt the need to say that.
> I could upload a picture of my amazing perfectly shaped actor-bonestructure ken-doll face that would make the men envious, the womens lady parts wetter than the ocean and the servers to catch fire, but then again I'm not a 14 year old girl so that's not going to happen.
> 
> Oooh rate me, rate me! I will totally rate you good back and give you a thank.
> 
> *asian facepalm*
> 
> The funniest part is that a lot of people are definitely not even being honest, but just being nice.
> What a pointless thread.
> 
> With that said, let's see if there's any pictures to masturbate to.


Wow, you don't mince your words. :laughing:


----------



## Obscure

Wilv said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> And yes... Thomas Edison took that picture.


You're welcome ^.^


----------



## Wilv

Vampire said:


> You're welcome ^.^


Had to unfocus my eyes to see anything but 9/10.


----------



## Obscure

@Wilv 

Didn't quite get it...but my half blondness says thank you


----------



## Wilv

Vampire said:


> @_Wilv_
> 
> Didn't quite get it...but my half blondness says thank you


I meant that we can hardly see you through the filter you have put on your picture!


----------



## MRH3LLMAN

Vampire said:


> You're welcome ^.^



9.5/10 actually. You are extraordinarily cute. 

Speaking of filtered to death...


----------



## Obscure

@Wilv 

Oooh yeah, phone photoshop!


----------



## Obscure

MRH3LLMAN said:


> 9.5/10 actually. You are extraordinarily cute.
> 
> Speaking of filtered to death...
> 
> View attachment 85748




Eheuheu thank you *blush*

Mmmh 9/10 thought for your icon pic 9.5/10 as well ^.^


----------



## Judson Joist

This is me looking all pensive-like. Gave it a Tarkovskian sepia tone motif w/rust stain effect because it reminds me of S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
roud:


----------



## Manny

I too often shy away from the camera, which produces this expression of uncertainty.


----------



## Vishnushiva

amuklewicz said:


> I'd say about an 8, if it weren't for the hair color. The hair makes you a 7, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 86621
> 
> Do your worst, internet.


I'm a 10 on the inside xD


----------



## 66767

Sorry guys, this picture was taken after I smashed on 10 bowls of rice :tongue:
So am I a ten, or am I a ten? xD


----------



## Ploppz

Do you accept car reflection images? with finger. uh this picture is probably a bit old as well







I don't know if I look like this but here is a picture of me looking like this.

And rating persons, I can't choose which one to rate and the choice is killing me so I you are all beautiful

Edit: @_Antipode_ looks really cute or good or any positive word you prefer. 3*π*/10
If you don't see the pi sign that is about 9.42/10

And *mr. op*, (how do you tag a user with spaces in their name?) you look good too, 9/10.

I don't find many with a mutual interest of gender.


----------



## 66767

Ploppz said:


> View attachment 87581
> Do you accept car reflection images? with finger. uh this picture is probably a bit old as well
> 
> View attachment 87582
> I don't know if I look like this but here is a picture of me looking like this.
> 
> And rating persons, I can't choose which one to rate and the choice is killing me so I you are all beautiful
> 
> Edit: @_Antipode_ looks really cute or good or any positive word you prefer. 3*π*/10
> If you don't see the pi sign that is about 9.42/10
> 
> And *mr. op*, (how do you tag a user with spaces in their name?) you look good too, 9/10.
> 
> I don't find many with a mutual interest of gender.


You're a cutie alright :happy: 8/10


----------



## girlinthemoon

You all are a bunch of brave souls!

And what a bunch of good looking people, too...!


----------



## wums

enscorcelled97 said:


> Sorry guys, this picture was taken after I smashed on 10 bowls of rice :tongue:
> So am I a ten, or am I a ten? xD


Hotty alert. Get it gurl XD


@amuklewicz definitely at least an 8, mebbeh 9. You kinda remind me of Christopher Pine except you'd make a better Kirk


----------



## 66767

All fat booth fun aside, this is what the original picture looks like


----------



## GalacticGoose

Double post. Again!


----------



## GalacticGoose

@enscorcelled97 You purty :3 9/10. 
@amuklewicz *gulps air*


----------



## GalacticGoose

Sup. I'm ill, and I can't take a good picture as well as having unfortunate genetics. 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Momentz

I'd say 8/10 because of the eyes alone. Anyways, I've never been a fan of "Hot or not" things since it's what's on the inside that counts. But I'll just go ahead and say that I'm surely a one on the scale. I haven't the courage for this yet though, but stick around for a few hundred years and I may have it eventually.


----------



## Xenograft

I tried to take one where I didn't have any expression, but I turned out looking kinda sad. I AM NOT SAD, WHY IS THIS HAPPENING. (Ugh, that one hair really bothers me.)


----------



## Momentz

7/10, not a fan of the hair though. And I can relate, I look sad nearly all the time - actually, it's more of that extremely neutral expression that most people suffering from depression have, with a side of that sad eyes look.


----------



## dotbf

Ok I'll try....


----------



## Lucky Luciano

@dotbf Well you seem fit, that´s good.

mine:


----------



## Bramblestar

Um...


----------



## Bramblestar

This is MWA!


----------



## GranChi

8/10. You're cute. Geek chic. (If that's what you're going for)
My turn. Just be honest, i'm ready. This was on a train, by the way.
Edit: Oops, I didn't mean to put up two like that, I was just trying to replace it with a cropped version. I can't change it now.


----------



## 7rr7s

5. 










Edit: Dammit, ninja'd! Oh well. Judge Away!


----------



## Lucky Luciano

@Bramblestar um? where is that in the scale from 1 to 10? @KindOfBlue06 you could get a role as a thug in some gangster movie, 8.


----------



## zazara

Orange Fusion said:


> Lol I look like a drunk slug in comparison!


I refuse to thank this post. Please don't compare yourself to others. Don't put yourself down or see yourself as lower than anyone in anyway. It only leads to low self-esteem, and it sucks. Each person is uniquely beautiful in their own way (unless you have a twin or something) and should not feel bad about the way they look at all. If you don't think you yourself are beautiful, how will anyone else? 










Now who's a drunk slug? I see none here.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

OMG I'm afraid to post. There are too many ladies on here now :blushed:


----------



## Vaka

I'm gay, I don't count


----------



## The Wanderering ______

lycanized said:


> I'm gay, I don't count


he he. You count more than you think you do :wink:


----------



## Robert J Gough

lycanized said:


> I'm gay, I don't count


Gay people are only allowed to marry in some countries, yet none have permission to count!!?? What sort of world do we live in!!? :crying:


----------



## Orange Fusion

Robert J Gough said:


> Gay people are only allowed to marry in some countries, yet none have permission to count!!?? What sort of world do we live in!!? :crying:


Lol that's such a bad joke.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora

lycanized said:


> You're 16 and I really don't want to meet that dude Chris Hansen because he seems like a tightwad
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/members/lycanized-albums-me.html


Not straight but you have a beautiful gloomy face and expressions .


----------



## Robert J Gough

Orange Fusion said:


> Lol that's such a bad joke.


If a bad joke makes someone laugh, it's not a bad joke. Just wait till I *really* get going.


----------



## Orange Fusion

Robert J Gough said:


> If a bad joke makes someone laugh, it's not a bad joke. Just wait till I *really* get going.


Velcro - what a rip off!


----------



## monthlydinners

@madcapshambleton
Thank you, love! <3 You're beautiful as well! And it sure is, how did you know? :tongue:


----------



## Vaka

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> Not straight but you have a beautiful gloomy face and expressions .


People tell me a lot I look melancholy or something along those lines...Thank you


----------



## Robert J Gough

Orange Fusion said:


> Velcro - what a rip off!


That's almost close to word for word what a longtime ladyfriend of mine said about what it felt like to be waxed. So for a long weekend (Easter 2003) away to meet some new friends / old acquaintances, I got myself a full-body wax. Well, almost full body. No to down there, thank you very much.

Even with that, it did NOT feel even remotely like Velcro. I definitely felt ripped off. Still, on a serious note, it was so worth it. I rocked the outfit I wore!! Shame the dress was just an inch too short. Stoopid drunk male!!! :angry:

That aside, I need to do it again.


----------



## 45130

lycanized said:


> If I ever want to gather the drive to kill myself, I'll post my picture here, otherwise it'll stay safely in my album


i guess you just did, so lets call a suicide prevention line already


----------



## Vaka

Infinnacage said:


> i guess you just did, so lets call a suicide prevention line already


I think I'm all good...it seems i'm at least a 6, my girlfriend thinks I'm beautiful, and there's sadness in my eyes so maybe I can find a buddy to listen to The Smiths with


----------



## sportsentertainmentfan

Okay people, after a year of lurking, I guess it's time to unmask and throw myself to the wolves......


----------



## dulcinea

sportsentertainmentfan said:


> Okay people, after a year of lurking, I guess it's time to unmask and throw myself to the wolves......
> 
> 
> View attachment 90398
> 
> 
> View attachment 90399


I'd say "hot" you have a nice smile.


----------



## dulcinea

Okay my turn. Kinda nervous :/

View attachment 90401


----------



## pretense

moron said:


> Alright I've been selfying for a few hours now and I think I finally nailed it.
> 
> View attachment 82536
> 
> 
> Rate me bitches I don't give a fuck what yall think.
> 
> (please be gentle :blushed


10/10 

...seriously though can a mod delete this post? I don't like having a picture on the internet I can't delete at anytime. @Promethea


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> Okay my turn. Kinda nervous :/
> 
> View attachment 90401


You're pretty, and you've got a really nice bone structure. You certainly have a "non-generic" face, which is catnip for some people.

I'd say 7/10.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> You're pretty, and you've got a really nice bone structure. You certainly have a "non-generic" face, which is catnip for some people.
> 
> I'd say 7/10.


it actually is "catnip" for some people. Thanks.


----------



## dulcinea

I'm still unsure as to whether I'd qualify for "Beautiful People" (it's a dating forum for more attractive people. I'm not really interested in dating anyone, but I'd try just to see if I'd qualify lol!) I might try it out on a day that I'm so not afraid of rejection, lol.


----------



## Devrim

sportsentertainmentfan said:


> Okay people, after a year of lurking, I guess it's time to unmask and throw myself to the wolves......
> 
> 
> View attachment 90398
> 
> 
> View attachment 90399


Supa Kawai'i









But yeah, Hot


----------



## pyopyon

Steps up to the plate bouncily~


----------



## Brianna1

pyopyon said:


> Steps up to the plate bouncily~
> 
> View attachment 90408


9.5/10, you're totally gorgeous :wink:
















Here are some blatantly narcissistic ones I took a few days ago. :kitteh:


----------



## cityofcircuits

@Brianna1

You narcissist! Haha, this whole thread is basically narcississm imo.
10/10 

Sure why the hell not, (Isfp posting a photo of himself, I'll run and hide after this:ninja:


----------



## Devrim

cityofcircuits said:


> @_Brianna1_
> 
> You narcissist! Haha, this whole thread is basically narcississm imo.
> 10/10
> 
> Sure why the hell not, (Isfp posting a photo of himself, I'll run and hide after this:ninja:
> View attachment 90416


THIS OOZES SEX,
10/10

But I'm biased,
You being a friend and all :O


----------



## cityofcircuits

Mzansi said:


> THIS OOZES SEX,
> 10/10
> 
> But I'm biased,
> You being a friend and all :O


Lol, clever as always:tongue: That's me alright....oozing teh sexiness....You haven't changed a bit have you?:wink: Thanx:blushed: And yes, I'm somewhat out of hibernation mode now, it's been what....3-4 months? I'll pm you soon


----------



## Devrim

cityofcircuits said:


> Lol, clever as always:tongue: That's me alright....oozing teh sexiness....You haven't changed a bit have you?:wink: Thanx:blushed: And yes, I'm somewhat out of hibernation mode now, it's been what....3-4 months? I'll pm you soon


Don't worry bruv,
I haven't been on in ages actually 

Take your time!


----------



## cityofcircuits

Mzansi said:


> Don't worry bruv,
> I haven't been on in ages actually
> 
> Take your time!


I wonder if we've been in hibernation for the same reasons....

Oh and so I'm not derailing the thread, i rate Mzansi a 10/10....of course, what else could you be?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

dulcinea said:


> I'm still unsure as to whether I'd qualify for "Beautiful People" (it's a dating forum for more attractive people. I'm not really interested in dating anyone, but I'd try just to see if I'd qualify lol!) I might try it out on a day that I'm so not afraid of rejection, lol.


wtf, how is that even determined???


----------



## Devrim

idkwatimdoing said:


> wtf, how is that even determined???


Pretty much you create a profile on the site,
And 'Peacock' as much as you can to attract viewers and a high score,
Once you've been on for a limited amount of time,
Your ratings are tallied and you're then either rejected, 
Or admitted to the site,
Based on those ratings(Which are based on your looks)


----------



## cityofcircuits

@Mzansi

Why am I not surprised you know these things?:tongue:


----------



## idkwatimdoing

That sounds repulsive, and stupid.


----------



## Devrim

Since I have no pictures to work with,
I'll use Brianna's Photo and PyoPyons,
Brianna I'd give you a 8(I may be biased to making my score lower as I am gay)!
Your a looker for certain!

And @cityofcircuits,
Been there,
Done that,
DON'T WANT TO BRAG BUT.....


----------



## cityofcircuits

@Mzansi

So you scored high and were admitted....gotcha'roud:


----------



## Devrim

cityofcircuits said:


> @_Mzansi_
> 
> So you scored high and were admitted....gotcha'roud:


I couldn't tell you if I did or didn't :O
That'd ruin the mystery xD


----------



## cityofcircuits

Mzansi said:


> I couldn't tell you if I did or didn't :O
> That'd ruin the mystery xD












Please.....I know you did


----------



## Devrim

cityofcircuits said:


> Please.....I know you did


Pffft you know nothing


----------



## cityofcircuits

Mzansi said:


> Pffft you know nothing


I know more than you might think.....


----------



## Devrim

cityofcircuits said:


> I know more than you might think.....


Neva.
I have closed my mind to mind readers,
Many Eons ago infact,
Nice try.


----------



## FakeLefty

@apple pie: 8








Look at dem aviators


----------



## Vaka

I'd give you a 6/10, but I wonder if other girls would say differently because I'm breaking a rule here. I'm not into guys

This is my album, I'm not posting my face because I don't want to see my face here
http://personalitycafe.com/members/lycanized-albums-me.html


----------



## Emtropy

Well I like your face so I'mma go with 8/10

Do your worst guys


----------



## Bay

Emtropy said:


> Well I like your face so I'mma go with 8/10
> 
> Do your worst guys
> View attachment 90565


6/10, but I can tell you can do much better with a simple smile.


----------



## Emtropy

Bay said:


> 6/10, but I can tell you can do much better with a simple smile.
> 
> View attachment 90566


Which would boost it to...6.5? 

You're hot. 9/10


----------



## Bay

Emtropy said:


> Which would boost it to...6.5?
> 
> You're hot. 9/10


Give it a shot!


----------



## Emtropy

Bay said:


> Give it a shot!


It's easier to not smile, but I shall attempt...


----------



## FakeLefty

Emtropy said:


> It's easier to not smile, but I shall attempt...


Go for it! You can do it!


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Emtropy said:


> It's easier to not smile, but I shall attempt...


Do it! Do it!


----------



## Emtropy

Aw you guys

OK, I'll do it later: I'll try and take one where I don't look dumb


----------



## FakeLefty

With @Emtropy providing us a smiled photo in the future, I'm gonna provide a photo of me NOT smiling so everybody can be more impressed with her smile!

I'm just gonna reuse an old photo instead of posting a new one, because I'm lazy:


----------



## Lucky Luciano

FakeLefty said:


> With @Emtropy providing us a smiled photo in the future, I'm gonna provide a photo of me NOT smiling so everybody can be more impressed with her smile!
> 
> I'm just gonna reuse an old photo instead of posting a new one, because I'm lazy:
> 
> View attachment 90567


Smile! Just do it!


----------



## Emtropy

@FakeLefty I like both your smiling and unsmiling face. It's alllll good.
@Lucky Luciano If I post a picture later and look dumb, don't be disappointed


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Emtropy said:


> @FakeLefty I like both your smiling and unsmiling face. It's alllll good.
> @Lucky Luciano If I post a picture later and look dumb, don't be disappointed


Any smile will do, now look at my serious face:


----------



## zazara

You all better smile.. or else. 











:laughing:


----------



## FakeLefty

zazara said:


> You all better smile.. or else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Or else what? You'll hug us to death? :tongue:

My smiling face:


----------



## zazara

FakeLefty said:


> Or else what? You'll hug us to death? :tongue:
> 
> My smiling face:
> 
> View attachment 90569


Much worse.. wait, _Lawrence of arabia_? :laughing:


----------



## FakeLefty

zazara said:


> Much worse.. wait, _Lawrence of arabia_? :laughing:


Damn right I'm friggin Lawrence of Arabia! :laughing:


----------



## zazara

FakeLefty said:


> Damn right I'm friggin Lawrence of Arabia! :laughing:


----------



## Emtropy

^ y'all are hot, y'all know that

I simply look too horrible to smile, sorry boys

Instead have a one of me in an oversized jumper pulling a stupid face


----------



## Dalton

pancaketreehouse said:


> it originally said "He invites us... we end up" now it says "He invites me...I"
> ...i didnt wanna throw too much Fi your way





Arya said:


> Well I personally say leave the emotions to our ESFP friend here. I'm emotionally backwards after all. And talk about awkward, I'm the only girl here.


But what's lovemaking if only one person is feeling emotions?
Awkward? You're just not modern, enough. *scoffs*


----------



## FakeLefty

dalton.thompson said:


> Me and the term dude do not relate well to each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Honey.
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't wanna make love! Thanks for screwing it up, Swordsman of Mana. Now I have EMOTIONS to handle. *Grits teeth*


It's okay! You can get through this! I'll give you some math proof to provide more logic!


----------



## Arya

dalton.thompson said:


> But what's lovemaking if only one person is feeling emotions?
> Awkward? You're just not modern, enough. *scoffs*


No, no, I just don't have that much Fe to spread around.


----------



## Arya

FakeLefty said:


> It's okay! You can get through this! I'll give you some math proof to provide more logic!


*in love* :laughing:


----------



## Rafiki

dalton.thompson said:


> But what's lovemaking if only one person is feeling emotions?
> Awkward? You're just not modern, enough. *scoffs*



Didn't we just talk about blowing yourself


I also realized, no one's gonna walk in if there's this going on


----------



## Arya

pancaketreehouse said:


> Didn't we just talk about blowing yourself
> 
> 
> I also realized, no one's gonna walk in if there's this going on


Maybe they'll want to join in. :kitteh:


----------



## Rafiki

@Arya

don't scare me like that


----------



## Arya

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Arya_
> 
> don't scare me like that


Muahahahaha. :laughing:


----------



## dulcinea

Mzansi said:


> In the end this is subjective,
> And silly little pictures do you little justice
> 
> Also,
> Some people are generous,
> Others are just frank and truthful to themselves(Their taste is highly subjective too).
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it,
> You can get the D(If that is the way you swing) any time you'd like from any male xD


I'm am agreeing with this because @Hypathia who, I think is waaaaaaaaaaayyyyy hotter than me, only got an 8, and I thought "what's up with that?" lol. I'dve put a 12/10. Just sayin! (in case new readers are curious original pic is around page 40, also quoted on page 45 which is where I'm at right now lol)


----------



## Devrim

dulcinea said:


> I'm am agreeing with this because @_Hypathia_ who, I think is waaaaaaaaaaayyyyy hotter than me, only got an 8, and I thought "what's up with that?" lol. I'dve put a 12/10. Just sayin! (in case new readers are curious original pic is around page 40, also quoted on page 45 which is where I'm at right now lol)


In the end it is all personal taste and choice,
Heck it even depends on the mood and situation 
I've been called a 6,
I've been called a 10,
In the end you only need to worry about those who think you're just amazing(And I think you have a couple of those people around you!)


----------



## Lucky Luciano

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Lucky Luciano
> 
> without saying more of similarity, you have a head shape, or at least posture that makes it look so, as Abed in Community has


That is because I AM Abed from the Community. I am a big fan of solarium btw


----------



## Dalton

Mzansi said:


> In the end it is all personal taste and choice,
> Heck it even depends on the mood and situation
> I've been called a 6,
> I've been called a 10,
> In the end you only need to worry about those who think you're just amazing(And I think you have a couple of those people around you!)


But what if you decide that you're too good for the people that think you're amazing? (This is a real problem that I have. It's complicated.)


----------



## Devrim

dalton.thompson said:


> But what if you decide that you're too good for the people that think you're amazing? (This is a real problem that I have. It's complicated.)


Then that'd be your issue really,
And It'd be robbing you of having true care and affection haha!

Best of luck


----------



## Arya

dalton.thompson said:


> But what if you decide that you're too good for the people that think you're amazing? (This is a real problem that I have. It's complicated.)


Do you just generally think you're too good for people, or do you have a problem with people who think you're amazing in particular?


----------



## Rafiki

@dalton.thompson

Is it that their belief in your perfection is a sign of perfection, but there can be only one perfect being?

Fu-
that is complicated.


----------



## dulcinea

dalton.thompson said:


> But what if you decide that you're too good for the people that think you're amazing? (This is a real problem that I have. It's complicated.)


I often have a problem similar to this... not that I'm too good, just, often theyre too immature :/
@pancaketreehouse I know for me it's hard being put up on a high pedestal, because the higher the pedestal the more it hurts when I fall off.


----------



## Rafiki

@dulcinea

the greater the man, the higher the pedestal
the higher the pedestal, the more shock-absorbin sycophants you need as support !


----------



## Dalton

Arya said:


> Do you just generally think you're too good for people, or do you have a problem with people who think you're amazing in particular?


If I was only allowed to choose between these two, I'm closer to the elitist option, but as I explain, I think it's something different.



dulcinea said:


> I often have a problem similar to this... not that I'm too good, just, often theyre too immature :/
> @_pancaketreehouse_ I know for me it's hard being put up on a high pedestal, because the higher the pedestal the more it hurts when I fall off.


The people who find me impressive are usually younger and/or less mature, and that immaturity causes me to not take them seriously, thus their wondrous compliments are less valid. I want somebody to be able to give me compliments, but to say it like, "I respect you a lot, because of [insert quality, plus a bit of elaboration]," rather than "OMG you're awesome! You're soooo smart! wow!" The latter is still quite nice, and it makes me feel just as good at the moment, but I'm much less likely to consider it important and remember it later.


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_dulcinea_
> 
> the greater the man, the higher the pedestal
> the higher the pedestal, the more shock-absorbin sycophants you need as support !


That's what I'm saying, shock absorbing sycophants are exhausting to find and collect. I'd rather stick with mindless minions :tongue:



dalton.thompson said:


> The people who find me impressive are usually younger and/or less mature, and that immaturity causes me to not take them seriously, thus their wondrous compliments are less valid. I want somebody to be able to give me compliments, but to say it like, "I respect you a lot, because of [insert quality, plus a bit of elaboration]," rather than "OMG you're awesome! You're soooo smart! wow!" The latter is still quite nice, and it makes me feel just as good at the moment, but I'm much less likely to consider it important and remember it later.


Yeah, for me, it's like "Of course you think I'm so wonderful! Look at all you're exes!" lol!


----------



## Rafiki

@dulcinea

mindless minions
<3


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> I'm just being silly. Everyone here gets, like, a 9/10 or 10/10, and I got one that said I had a "nice bone structure" and a "unique face" that he compared to catnip, and what do I get? a 7/10, lol! and I'm thinking "Uggos get 7's on here!" lol. It's not that person's fault. It's everyone else being so generous with their 10s:tongue:


I'm sorry! I'm much pickier with women than I am with men. (I'm bi) That, and that was my fairly subjective/objective rating, some people rated 9/10 would get much lower.

To make up for it, I'll post a picture of myself! 

-removed for privacy reasons-


----------



## zazara

I don't know much about numbers but you're beautiful. :happy:


----------



## Raawx

zazara said:


> I don't know much about numbers but you're beautiful. :happy:


You're too kind. :blushed:


----------



## zazara

Raawx said:


> You're too kind. :blushed:


I'm just being honest. roud:


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> I'm sorry! I'm much pickier with women than I am with men. (I'm bi) That, and that was my fairly subjective/objective rating, some people rated 9/10 would get much lower.
> 
> To make up for it, I'll post a picture of myself!
> 
> View attachment 91101


Not that you look like him, per se, but there's a quality to your face, like an expression that reminds me of Franz Kafka. I'll give you 8/10 just for that!


----------



## Vaka

7/10 because you kinda look like regina spektor


----------



## Raawx

lycanized said:


> 7/10 because you kinda look like regina spektor


I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## Vaka

Raawx said:


> I'll take that as a compliment!


Meant for dulcinea lol


----------



## Rafiki

dulcinea said:


> Okay my turn. Kinda nervous :/
> 
> View attachment 90401



Hah, sorry I had to! I was curious,
altho it didn't matter what you looked like-

falling in love regardless 


math wasn't my subject
so i'll just say you're beautiful








ps: hope you're not as nervous second time around


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> ps: hope you're not as nervous second time around


Not all all. Thanks


----------



## StElmosDream

dulcinea said:


> Okay my turn. Kinda nervous :/
> 
> View attachment 90401


How adorable, do you sell hugs as well with that angelic look?


----------



## dulcinea

StElmosDream said:


> How adorable, do you sell hugs as well with that angelic look?


I have noticed lots of people tend to hug me lol


----------



## SharpestNiFe

*Ego rub needed......or not......*

Fairly recent pic of me, after having not showered for about a week, but it's the best picture I've got. In Zimbabwe......I'm the dude on the left


----------



## dulcinea

SharpestNiFe said:


> *Ego rub needed......or not......*
> 
> Fairly recent pic of me, after having not showered for about a week, but it's the best picture I've got. In Zimbabwe......I'm the dude on the left


I like your face, but, personally I can't really rate you because I don't know what you're hair looks like. But I'm sure soon someone will come along who isn't weird about stuff like that.


----------



## SkillandVerve

SharpestNiFe said:


> *Ego rub needed......or not......*
> 
> Fairly recent pic of me, after having not showered for about a week, but it's the best picture I've got. In Zimbabwe......I'm the dude on the left




I do not say this often, but you are adorable.


----------



## SharpestNiFe

SkillandVerve said:


> I do not say this often, but you are adorable.


awwww, thanks


----------



## dulcinea

lycanized said:


> Meant for dulcinea lol


Another 7!!! I cannot escape that number, lol! I have been told that I look like Regina Spektor though. My brother is always saying I remind him of her. My workmate thinks I look like Lea Michelle. I think I favor her a little in this pic.

View attachment 91234


----------



## StElmosDream

dulcinea said:


> Another 7!!! I cannot escape that number, lol! I have been told that I look like Regina Spektor though. My brother is always saying I remind him of her. My workmate thinks I look like Lea Michelle. I think I favor her a little in this pic.
> 
> View attachment 91234


Beautiful picture *proud look*


----------



## Dalton

dulcinea said:


> View attachment 91234


Dulcinea, with your nose so bright,
won't you lead my sleigh tonight?


----------



## Antipode




----------



## Rafiki

and i don't need you @Raawx
=]


----------



## Raawx

pancaketreehouse said:


> and i don't need you @_Raawx_
> =]


Are you sure? I have a few things that I can say. :kitteh:


----------



## Rafiki

@Raawx

*straightens Te suit tie in the mirror*

bring it on homie


----------



## Raawx

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 91996
> 
> ahh! went NT shadow for a sec!
> phew! that was scary
> 
> ME ME ME ME ME
> View attachment 91997


I suspect that you're not American. At least, you don't look it to me! If anything, I think you just have too much hair on your face, so it looks a bit messy, but overall you're fairly good looking, I would say. 7/10


----------



## Rafiki

@Raawx

what ethnicity would you guess?


----------



## dulcinea

LMBO! @pancaketreehouse didn't I just literally say that @Raawx was Mr. gives everyone a 7 but with a compliment? :tongue:


----------



## dulcinea

thought I'd do something different and do a video. Here's me doing an awkard pause lol!


----------



## TheOffspring

dulcinea said:


> thought I'd do something different and do a video. Here's me doing an awkard pause lol!


Now this is just uncomfortable


----------



## Rafiki

@TheOffspring

but i bet you watched the whole thing 
ha!


----------



## Megakill

Raawx said:


> How did honesty die? Did you not read my post?


I agree with that the way we look affects how we fit in society. People that look 7/10 usually have 6-8/10 friends. I'm pretty sure this has been studied already. In fact I'll take it a step further and say that people on this forum have a WIDE range of attractiveness. Since we are all "friends" (this forum is really polite) we have to kinda BS everyone onto the same level. That's why everyone average or below is 7 and everyone above that is an 8.


----------



## Courtalort

I'm the one on the right! The one below was me in the morning, so not as good of makeup as usual.


----------



## meridannight

CourtneyJD said:


> I'm the one on the right! The one below was me in the morning, so not as good of makeup as usual.
> View attachment 92016


without the makeup one looks tons of times better. what is with women wanting to look like artificial blow-up dolls? that is what you all look like on makeup. 

i'm not gonna rate you cause i'm gay, but tone down on the paintjob. you're not a Lamborghini.


----------



## Devrim

Raawx said:


> Hah. I know the feeling. I'm NOT photogenic. I also look better, I find, when I don't smile.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing in particular. I just find it important to give some people "grains of truth" about how they actually look and how I perceive them, so they can understand that as a part of self-development.


To call your 'opinion' the "grains of truth" regarding someone's looks,
Is presumptuous and quite frankly a little arrogant.
As you said,
Youre judging from your 'perception' and not some global truth that is the be all and end all of how people are perceived in the world.

Having said that though,
People on this thread have been a little scared to admit how they view others,
But at the same time,
All we are seeing are 2D images.


----------



## Courtalort

meridannight said:


> without the makeup one looks tons of times better. what is with women wanting to look like artificial blow-up dolls? that is what you all look like on makeup.
> 
> i'm not gonna rate you cause i'm gay, but tone down on the paintjob. you're not a Lamborghini.


Thanks for your opinion, but I was literally wearing eyeliner, mascara, and lip gloss. Hardly a "paint job".


----------



## Raawx

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Raawx_
> 
> what ethnicity would you guess?


Somewhere in Latin America, could be Eastern European I suppose.
@dulcinea Heh. I did notice that too. I feel like I need more faces though.


----------



## Raawx

Mzansi said:


> To call your 'opinion' the "grains of truth" regarding someone's looks,
> Is presumptuous and quite frankly a little arrogant.
> As you said,
> Youre judging from your 'perception' and not some global truth that is the be all and end all of how people are perceived in the world.
> 
> Having said that though,
> People on this thread have been a little scared to admit how they view others,
> But at the same time,
> All we are seeing are 2D images.


Fair enough. I've been called that before, and it doesn't phase me, tbh. Some honesty, is much better than none. And I think what I meant in regards to "grains of truth" was something along the lines of what the individual doesn't quite notice in how they look, if that makes sense. Objective to all but the beholder.



meridannight said:


> without the makeup one looks tons of times better. what is with women wanting to look like artificial blow-up dolls? that is what you all look like on makeup.
> 
> i'm not gonna rate you cause i'm gay, but tone down on the paintjob. you're not a Lamborghini.


I just agree with this sentiment in general.



CourtneyJD said:


> I'm the one on the right! The one below was me in the morning, so not as good of makeup as usual.
> View attachment 92016





CourtneyJD said:


> Thanks for your opinion, but I was literally wearing eyeliner, mascara, and lip gloss. Hardly a "paint job".


I agree a lot with @_meridannight_. As far as ratings go, I would have said a 5 in the makeup and maybe a 6.5/7 for the one without. To be honest, you look much better to me without the makeup. Then again, I prefer my women to wear much less makeup. Overall, I would say a 6. Still, that is only based on two pictures.


----------



## Wellsy

CourtneyJD said:


> I'm the one on the right! The one below was me in the morning, so not as good of makeup as usual.
> View attachment 92016


9/10


----------



## EternalNocturne

CourtneyJD said:


> I'm the one on the right! The one below was me in the morning, so not as good of makeup as usual.
> View attachment 92016


I'm going to side with Wellsy on this one, 8.5.
I normally don't feel like dropping a rating, but Raawxy's 5 seemed absurd.
As for honesty, I don't really give compliments save for when I mean them.


----------



## Wellsy

Undoubtedly said:


> I'm going to side with Wellsy on this one, 8.5.
> I normally don't feel like dropping a rating, but Raawxy's 5 seemed absurd.
> As for honesty, I don't really give compliments save for when I mean them.


Yeah I didn't agree with it either, she'd definitely make my head turn when she enters a room.


----------



## pretense

@Raawx Have you posted a photo?


----------



## sportsentertainmentfan

Megakill said:


> Since we are all "friends" (this forum is really polite) we have to kinda BS everyone onto the same level. That's why everyone average or below is 7 and everyone above that is an 8.


----------



## Devrim

Raawx said:


> Fair enough. I've been called that before, and it doesn't phase me, tbh. Some honesty, is much better than none. And I think what I meant in regards to "grains of truth" was something along the lines of what the individual doesn't quite notice in how they look, if that makes sense. Objective to all but the beholder.
> 
> 
> 
> I just agree with this sentiment in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree a lot with @_meridannight_. As far as ratings go, I would have said a 5 in the makeup and maybe a 6.5/7 for the one without. To be honest, you look much better to me without the makeup. Then again, I prefer my women to wear much less makeup. Overall, I would say a 6. Still, that is only based on two pictures.


Honesty in your very specialized and unique perception,
I wouldn't pass off anyones judgement as some 'Universal' truth


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 91996
> 
> ahh! went NT shadow for a sec!
> phew! that was scary
> 
> ME ME ME ME ME
> View attachment 91997


You look like how I would imagine ESFP guys to look like XD


----------



## Raawx

consciousness said:


> @_Raawx_ Have you posted a photo?


I took it down. I'm considering putting another one up though.



Undoubtedly said:


> I'm going to side with Wellsy on this one, 8.5.
> I normally don't feel like dropping a rating, but Raawxy's 5 seemed absurd.
> As for honesty, I don't really give compliments save for when I mean them.





Wellsy said:


> Yeah I didn't agree with it either, she'd definitely make my head turn when she enters a room.


For me it's about taste. I'm just fairly picky with women.

There are a lot of INFJ's on this forum...


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> For me it's about taste. I'm just fairly picky with women.
> 
> There are a lot of INFJ's on this forum...


FYI, I wasn't offended by the rating, beauty is subjective. I just wasn't wearing much makeup so I don't really get the hubbub there. It was summer, so I was tan…but doesn't really matter.

Again, beauty=subjective.


----------



## disguise

I don't believe in judging people based on their looks (and beauty is subjective, yes), but, umh... just rate me, okay. I am already a pathetic hypocrite as it is, so why wouldn't I add a new point to that endless list of personal hypocrisy.

















At least there is something 10/10 in these pictures that no one can deny -- quality


----------



## Raawx

disguise said:


> I don't believe in judging people based on their looks (an beauty is subjective, yes), but, umh... just rate me, okay. I am already a pathetic hypocrite as it is, so why wouldn't I add a new point to that endless list of personal hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least there is something 10/10 in these pictures that no one can deny -- quality


I think that you're really pretty! Not my type though, so 7.5/10.


----------



## Raawx

Okay, here they are:

http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/Rawxas/photo_zpsdea4ed2c.jpg

http://i764.photobucket.com/albums/xx281/Rawxas/Photoon9-8-13at1253AM2_zps76ca768c.jpg


----------



## Lucky Luciano

disguise said:


> I don't believe in judging people based on their looks (and beauty is subjective, yes), but, umh... just rate me, okay. I am already a pathetic hypocrite as it is, so why wouldn't I add a new point to that endless list of personal hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least there is something 10/10 in these pictures that no one can deny -- quality


You are super hot in your second picture, 9/10

I thought this picture with maniac grin in my face would be fitting:







@Raawx sorry I didn´t notice your pics, 7 maybe? is that correct answer?


----------



## disguise

Aww guys, you are too nice! I'm smirking like an idiot while trying to study for an upcoming test. "Hot" was not an adjective I was going for, but will do.

And @Raawx you can't please everyone  Based on those pictures I'd say 7/10.


----------



## FakeLefty

disguise said:


> I don't believe in judging people based on their looks (and beauty is subjective, yes), but, umh... just rate me, okay. I am already a pathetic hypocrite as it is, so why wouldn't I add a new point to that endless list of personal hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least there is something 10/10 in these pictures that no one can deny -- quality


In the first photo you look uncomfortable. But you still look nice. 8.5/10.


----------



## Courtalort

Lets try this pic, this is me on a normal day, out to dinner with my family. 

2nd one from the right.


----------



## Courtalort

@disguise

You are adorable! I'm not going to rate you because you're not "my preferred gender", but you have an Ellen Page thing going on!


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Lets try this pic, this is me on a normal day, out to dinner with my family.
> 
> 2nd one to the right.
> 
> View attachment 92054


Much, much better. I would say 8.5/10


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Much, much better. I would say 8.5/10


Thanks! The other one was about 2 to 2.5 years old, this one is just a few months ago. Stopped dying my hair too


----------



## Rafiki

You sure you're second from right?


----------



## Courtalort

pancaketreehouse said:


> You sure you're second from right?


Ah hell. Did I say that wrong? I'm the young one.


----------



## Rafiki

No no u got it right @CourtneyJD
just felt like you wouldn't be anyone else 
i say 7.5-8, and again, id tap8 but u don't look entp!


----------



## Courtalort

pancaketreehouse said:


> No no u got it right @CourtneyJD
> just felt like you wouldn't be anyone else
> i say 7.5-8, and again, id tap8 but u don't look entp!


Tah. Hey, I could have been my gram gram or something. Don't hate!

And how so?


----------



## DiscoingGD

CourtneyJD said:


> Lets try this pic, this is me on a normal day, out to dinner with my family.
> 
> 2nd one from the right.
> 
> View attachment 92054


8 + 1 Bonus point for nice looking family = 9

I guess I'll give this a shot. This isn't my best pic, but it's the most recent one.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CourtneyJD said:


> I'm raising you to a 7.5, but if you had a beard you'd be a solid 8.
> 
> What can I say? I get a girl-boner from beards.


i'm not the only girl who loves a beard!
not long but at least some decent stubble


----------



## Antipode




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> View attachment 92582


i think i want to say, 8/10


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> Just got a new camera! Breakin it in!
> 
> View attachment 92581
> 
> Remember what we were talking about @_Raawx_ about how images look different in a photograph? Well, I like how this camera treats my face lol. I don't feel like I have to try as hard to be photogenic, so I do agree that something gets kinda lost in the transition.


What ethnicity are you? I would guess somewhere in latin america? Maybe a halfsie? Half nordic and half latin? I don't know, just throwing out speculations!



Antipode said:


> View attachment 92582


You might be a little scrawny, (no worries I am too) but your eyes. Good God. 

No wonder you're an Ni dom.


----------



## Antipode

@_Raawx_, hahaha, yes I am a skinny kid, sadly. Working on it, though.

I don't even get to be a druggie and skinny! It's not fair.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> @_Raawx_, hahaha, yes I am a skinny kid, sadly. Working on it, though.


Haha. Once you do it should fit your face nicely. 

I need to exercise as well Physical _exercise_ is just so much effort. I mean, I've been blessed with a fast metabolism, but still, it sucks. It doesn't help that like everybody I know tells me I should work out. Ugh. Society.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> *Haha. Once you do it should fit your face nicely.
> *
> I need to exercise as well Physical _exercise_ is just so much effort. I mean, I've been blessed with a fast metabolism, but still, it sucks. It doesn't help that like everybody I know tells me I should work out. Ugh. Society.


HAHAHA! Oh my, that makes me feel like a mutant. Thanks, sir. 

I actually enjoy exercise (I love running at night), I just usually forget about working out to keep up with it enough to make a difference. 

But life moves on, I guess.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Raawx and @Antipode
surely having a fast metabolism is not as bad as having a slow one, although both looks awkward
hmm i never thought what it'd be like on the other side and to be too skinny, i still think i'd take that over being overweight *any day*


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

dulcinea said:


> Lol! you match your avatar! I really like your facial expression. You have a dreamy look about you that enhances your features more, I think. I don't do numbers any more cuz ppl get worked up, lol, so I'll just go with what I said
> 
> Grrrrr! I just read the rules, okay I'll go with 7 or 8ish...


Thank you kindly! You're the first person to actually say I had a dreamy look to me:blushed:



dulcinea said:


> Just got a new camera! Breakin it in!
> 
> View attachment 92581
> 
> Remember what we were talking about @Raawx about how images look different in a photograph? Well, I like how this camera treats my face lol. I don't feel like I have to try as hard to be photogenic, so I do agree that something gets kinda lost in the transition.


8.5/10 

I love your cheekbones and lips! Very seductive. Kinda like a sexy librarian. You must be a man-eater:kitteh: What a shame that you belong to the wrong demographic:tongue:


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> HAHAHA! Oh my, that makes me feel like a mutant. Thanks, sir.
> 
> I actually enjoy exercise (I love running at night), I just usually forget about working out to keep up with it enough to make a difference.
> 
> But life moves on, I guess.


Hah. I didn't mean it like that! It's just something that I find that I get told fairly often, so I thought it might be applicable in this instance. Still, you have a nice face. That should be good enough!

I can't find the willpower to do it. It's like I want to exercise and eat healthy, but I don't really need to so...



Insert UserName said:


> @_Raawx_ and @_Antipode_
> surely having a fast metabolism is not as bad as having a slow one, although both looks awkward
> hmm i never thought what it'd be like on the other side and to be too skinny, i still think i'd take that over being overweight *any day*


Sure, it's preferable, still, if you're a guy in the society that we live in, it's certainly not ideal.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Raawx said:


> Sure, it's preferable, still, if you're a guy in the society that we live in, it's certainly not ideal.


yep, i think for men in this society it's worse to be underweight
and for women it's worse to be fat

so society kinda sucks..
well it's more like society is kind of an asshole..but you know whatever :dry:


----------



## Raawx

Insert UserName said:


> yep, i think for men in this society it's worse to be underweight
> and for women it's worse to be fat
> 
> so society kinda sucks..
> well it's more like society is kind of an asshole..but you know whatever :dry:


It still sucks to be fat as a man, and short. Damn, women just need to not get fat... #unfair #fightthesystem #genderrolesaredumb 

I don't even use twitter. Oh why. The night has poisoned my mind! Oh, the horror.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Hah. I didn't mean it like that! It's just something that I find that I get told fairly often, so I thought it might be applicable in this instance. Still, you have a nice face. That should be good enough!
> 
> I can't find the willpower to do it. It's like I want to exercise and eat healthy, but I don't really need to so...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it's preferable, still, if you're a guy in the society that we live in, it's certainly not ideal.


Haha, I could force you to do it. :ninja:


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Haha, I could force you to do it. :ninja:


Well, I mean, you could. But, how would you go about enforcing me to exercise and healthy? 

*cackles maniacally*


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Well, I mean, you could. But, how would you go about enforcing me to exercise and healthy?
> 
> *cackles maniacally*


Well, if I shackle you to my arm, and I go for a run, you'd end up having to do it as well. Or you could pout and just be dead weight to increase the run resistance for me.

Either way, someone is winning. :3


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Well, if I shackle you to my arm, and I go for a run, you'd end up having to do it as well. Or you could pout and just be dead weight to increase the run resistance for me.
> 
> Either way, someone is winning. :3


Oh, dear. That sounds horrifying. Who's to say that I avoid being shackled? Hmm. You could certainly always distract me, which isn't incredibly difficult I might add, and then do the classic "distract and shack-le". That could work. Damn. What if my body mass was significantly greater than yours? I could simply stand in place and we wouldn't go anywhere. Except that's not likely to be true. I could always use my words..? Er... Sure.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> View attachment 92582


I know this is the wrong thread for that... sorry @_Swordsman of Mana_ but every pic of you strikes me as SPish for some reason. You look a lot like an ESFP I used to know.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Oh, dear. That sounds horrifying. Who's to say that I avoid being shackled? Hmm. You could certainly always distract me, which isn't incredibly difficult I might add, and then do the classic "distract and shack-le". That could work. Damn. What if my body mass was significantly greater than yours? I could simply stand in place and we wouldn't go anywhere. Except that's not likely to be true. I could always use my words..? Er... Sure.


I'm afraid none of your tricks will work, good sir. For I have great endurance both physically and mentally. Yet, either way, I'm sure I could entice you not to take up space in the middle of the road by dangling a delicious Wendy's burger in front of you. 

I prefer to run at night, when it's quiet and I can jam out to my music like a psycho--so make sure you get your sticker reflectors from your mommy, and a white tee-shirt. Unless, of course, you want to get hit by a car, which could actually be your angle. :dry: End the misery, as it were.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> What ethnicity are you? I would guess somewhere in latin america? Maybe a halfsie? Half nordic and half latin? I don't know, just throwing out speculations!


I am, indeed halfsies or sixteenthsies even lol. My grampa on my mom's side was guatemalan, and my dad was Anglo-Irish and some kind of Germanic breed.


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> I know this is the wrong thread for that... sorry @_Swordsman of Mana_ but every pic of you strikes me as SPish for some reason. You look a lot like an ESFP I used to know.


Haha, I'm afraid that typing is nearly polar opposite of who I am.


----------



## Antipode

Swordsman of Mana said:


> agree with what?


That all the cute ones are gay.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Antipode said:


> That all the cute ones are gay.


but I was saying that are the cute ones are NOT gay, so I'm not sure which she was agreeing with :tongue:


----------



## Antipode

Swordsman of Mana said:


> but I was saying that are the cute ones are NOT gay, so I'm not sure which she was agreeing with :tongue:


Hmm... maybe that's her subtle way of saying you aren't cute?


----------



## Raawx

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^10/10 (all the cute ones are gay my ass LOL)
> 
> this ones a bit blurry but...


I find you really attractive.


----------



## Antipode

xD

I think I ended up buying the adult version of that shirt without even knowing. Haha.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> View attachment 92643
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> I think I ended up buying the adult version of that shirt without even knowing. Haha.


Holy shit. You were adorable.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Holy shit. You were adorable.


I know. :crying: And look, my mutant body matches my head! Whatever happened...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Vaan said:


> They do, remember nice guys finish last .


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> I know. :crying: And look, my mutant body matches my head! Whatever happened...


Bahahahahahaha. I noticed that as well. I guess puberty....? Eh?


----------



## Antipode

Meet Orion. roud:

Okay, that's the last picture, I swear. xD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Raawx said:


> Holy shit. You were adorable.


what do you mean "were". he still is :tongue:


----------



## dulcinea

Swordsman of Mana said:


> agree with what?


The cute ones being gay lol


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> The cute ones being gay lol


Hahaha, you're not suppose to thank my post! That's rude. :tongue:


----------



## Raawx

@CourtneyJD

Wait. Has anybody ever told you that you look like Marina Diamandis? (Marina and the Diamonds)

I can totally see it...


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> View attachment 92647
> 
> 
> Meet Orion. roud:
> 
> Okay, that's the last picture, I swear. xD


I think he's adorable, but I love stuffed dogs....

Can I ask you a question, do you come on here a lot so you can be in an environment, albeit a virtual one, where hot girls can be all like "Oh, your so nice looking! I love your eyes! I wanna just take you home!"? Lol

I do. I don't get a lot of chances to hear junk like "Oh you're so pretty! You hot Japanese Princess sexy librarian half hispanic heartbreaker, you!" I ain't even gonna have no "last picture"! Y'all hear?

EDIT:


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> I think he's adorable, but I love stuffed dogs....
> 
> Can I ask you a question, do you come on here a lot so you can be in an environment, albeit a virtual one, where hot girls can be all like "Oh, your so nice looking! I love your eyes! I wanna just take you home!"? Lol
> 
> I do. I don't get a lot of chances to hear junk like "Oh you're so pretty! You hot Japanese Princess sexy librarian half hispanic heartbreaker, you!" I ain't even gonna have no "last picture"! Y'all hear?
> 
> EDIT:


Eh, I've heard the eye thing my entire life.

I come here so I can hear @Raawx call me a mutant. xD

Kidding. I usually come back because the people who stick around on this particular thread are usually fun to talk to, and very ironically non-conceited.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> Eh, I've heard the eye thing my entire life.
> 
> I come here so I can hear @_Raawx_ call me a mutant. xD
> 
> Kidding. I usually come back because the people who stick around on this particular thread are usually fun to talk to, and very ironically non-conceited.


Nice diplomatic answer. I'm ironically proud of our type right now.

BTW @Raawx doesn't call ppl mutants, he gives them compliments then slaps them with a 7/10. I'd love to see a 10/10 female in your opinion raawx. Bet she's photoshopped!


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> Nice diplomatic answer. I'm ironically proud of our type right now.
> 
> BTW @_Raawx_ doesn't call ppl mutants, he gives them compliments then slaps them with a 7/10. I'd love to see a 10/10 female in your opinion raawx. Bet she's photoshopped!


Notice that we all have Fe? 

Nawww. I'm just super picky.

Examples of a...

10: Jessica Brown-Findlay
9: Olivia Wilde, Kristen Bell, Zooey Deschanel

EDIT: Feel free to compile a lit of celebrities for me to rate if you want. Could be interesting if we all did it to see how we matched up.


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> Nice diplomatic answer.


Sums up who I am.

And I'd be curious, too, Sir Raawx.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Notice that we all have Fe?
> 
> Nawww. I'm just super picky.
> 
> Examples of a...
> 
> 10: Jessica Brown-Findlay
> 9: Olivia Wilde, Kristen Bell, Zooey Deschanel
> 
> EDIT: Feel free to compile a lit of celebrities for me to rate if you want. Could be interesting if we all did it to see how we matched up.


Lol! that's cool! I think you have a pretty ecclectic taste in women. I agree with Jessica Brown Findley. I find Kirsten Bell is pretty but her eyes are kinda close to the center, and she have a quite a square face, but her personality does kinda make of for it. I was afraid you'd say something Ugh! Jessica Biel. I agree she has a hot body but has kinda a horse face to me. 

I think that Emma Stone is 10, especially when she's a ginger. I do prefer guys, and only guys, true, but I tend to girl crush a lot on redheaded women for some reason. Oddly I have no preference for redheaded men. I like blondes and they like me lol. (usually cuz they think I'm hispanic)


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> Lol! that's cool! I think you have a pretty ecclectic taste in women. I agree with Jessica Brown Findley. I find Kirsten Bell is pretty but her eyes are kinda close to the center, and she have a quite a square face, but her personality does kinda make of for it. I was afraid you'd say something Ugh! Jessica Biel. I agree she has a hot body but has kinda a horse face to me.
> 
> I think that Emma Stone is 10, especially when she's a ginger. I do prefer guys, and only guys, true, but I tend to girl crush a lot on redheaded women for some reason. Oddly I have no preference for redheaded men. I like blondes and they like me lol. (usually cuz they think I'm hispanic)


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, jerk, I was just about to post Emma Stone! I don't usually have celebrity crushes--they are rare, but Emma Stone man... Emma Stone. Mixture of beauty, intelligence, and, above all else, wit.

Not to mention I have a soft spot for red heads. xD


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> Lol! that's cool! I think you have a pretty ecclectic taste in women. I agree with Jessica Brown Findley. I find Kirsten Bell is pretty but her eyes are kinda close to the center, and she have a quite a square face, but her personality does kinda make of for it. I was afraid you'd say something Ugh! Jessica Biel. I agree she has a hot body but has kinda a horse face to me.
> 
> I think that Emma Stone is 10, especially when she's a ginger. I do prefer guys, and only guys, true, but I tend to girl crush a lot on redheaded women for some reason. Oddly I have no preference for redheaded men. I like blondes and they like me lol. (usually cuz they think I'm hispanic)


Yeah I certainly do. I think it largely has a lot to do with my bisexuality, tbh. I don't know, I think Kristen Bell is just so much more attractive in her shows. Plastic surgery and anything that messes with the authenticity of the individual largely turns me off. 

I would give Emma a 7/10 in all honesty. Her facial structure just turns me off. Her, and Jennifer Lawrence. I'm sorry, but she's a 7.5 in my book. Thats weird, I do have a weird thing for gingers too. Not quite so much for ginger guys though.


----------



## Antipode

Also, if we were to pay respect to the male species, I believe this fine gentlemen will do:










Mr. Logan Lerman.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, jerk, I was just about to post Emma Stone! I don't usually have celebrity crushes--they are rare, but Emma Stone man... Emma Stone. Mixture of beauty, intelligence, and, above all else, wit.
> 
> Not to mention I have a soft spot for red heads. xD


Did you just call me a jerk? What happened to Mr. Diplomat all of a sudden?


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Also, if we were to pay respect to the male species, I believe this fine gentlemen will do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Logan Lerman.


Eh...He's cutish. 8/10 maybe.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> I would give Emma a 7/10 in all honesty. Her facial structure just turns me off. Her, and Jennifer Lawrence. I'm sorry, but she's a 7.5 in my book. Thats weird, I do have a weird thing for gingers too. Not quite so much for ginger guys though.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> Also, if we were to pay respect to the male species, I believe this fine gentlemen will do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Logan Lerman.


Yeeeeessss! haha! I was just talking about him with a workmate, cuz she wants to remake John Hughes movies, and she'd have him play Emilio Estivez' part in The Breakfast Club, or maybe I suggested him idk, but I was all like "Aaaahhhh! Logan Lerman!"


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


>


Well. I guess I'll go hide now.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Yeah I certainly do. I think it largely has a lot to do with my bisexuality, tbh. I don't know, I think Kristen Bell is just so much more attractive in her shows. Plastic surgery and anything that messes with the authenticity of the individual largely turns me off.
> 
> I would give Emma a 7/10 in all honesty. Her facial structure just turns me off. Her, and Jennifer Lawrence. I'm sorry, but she's a 7.5 in my book. Thats weird, I do have a weird thing for gingers too. Not quite so much for ginger guys though.


I will agree to disagree on Emma, but I kinda agree with Jennifer. She has a very cat like face. Some ppl like that but I look at her and think "she looks like a human cat."


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> Did you just call me a jerk? What happened to Mr. Diplomat all of a sudden?


Jerk is slang for "super rad."

Get with the times, grandma. (By the way, grandma is slang for super young.)


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> I will agree to disagree on Emma, but I kinda agree with Jennifer. She has a very cat like face. Some ppl like that but I look at her and think "she looks like a human cat."


Lawrence is an interesting case. At certain angles, she looks drop dead gorgeous, and at certain angles... not so much.

But I first saw it (EDIT: "her" xD) on the Bill Engvall Show, before anyone really knew her, and I fell in love with her there. So that kind of clouds my judgement with that case. xD 

You guys are seriously keeping me from going to bed. I told someone like 30 minutes ago I was going to bed.


----------



## dulcinea

Since we're on the topic of Perks of Being a Wallflower stars this guy! Ezra Miller, another 10 in my book:

View attachment 92663


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Lawrence is an interesting case. At certain angles, she looks drop dead gorgeous, and at certain angles... not so much.
> 
> But I first saw it on the Bill Engvall Show, before anyone really knew her, and I fell in love with her there. So that kind of clouds my judgement with that case. xD
> 
> You guys are seriously keeping me from going to bed. I told someone like 30 minutes ago I was going to bed.


Her personality is what people are attracted to imho. She's fucking awesome. And I can see the angles thing. 

Is midnight too late for you to sleep? Boooo.




dulcinea said:


> Since we're on the topic of Perks of Being a Wallflower stars this guy! Ezra Miller, another 10 in my book:





dulcinea said:


> View attachment 92663




He'd be better looking as a girl.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> Jerk is slang for "super rad."
> 
> Get with the times, grandma. (By the way, grandma is slang for super young.)


LOL! _sure_!


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Her personality is what people are attracted to imho. She's fucking awesome. And I can see the angles thing.
> 
> Is midnight too late for you to sleep? Boooo.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be better looking as a girl.


I don't know where you live, but its almost 4am here.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> I don't know where you live, but its almost 4am here.


lol. Nevermind then. You should go to sleep.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> He'd be better looking as a girl.


EXACTLY! Now you get what I go for in guys!


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> Since we're on the topic of Perks of Being a Wallflower stars this guy! Ezra Miller, another 10 in my book:
> 
> View attachment 92663












xD Now Emma Watson... (another Emma!)


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> xD Now Emma Watson... (another Emma!)


Emma? Easily an 8.5/9.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Antipode said:


> Also, if we were to pay respect to the male species, I believe this fine gentlemen will do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Logan Lerman.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> xD Now Emma Watson... (another Emma!)


Yeah her too


----------



## Antipode

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


Hey look it is the guy I said I was going to go to bed to. Forgive me to pseudo-lying. :ninja:

And that blood better be your heart coming out.


----------



## Antipode

I've recently discovered her, and I find her really pretty, especially without the makeup (as in this video).


----------



## dulcinea

My 10/10's for guys are usually feminine looking in their faces, and lil bit fluffy. I like a guy that looks like he'd feel like a big teddy bear if you snuggle up to him. 
@Antipode go to bed already Grandma!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Antipode said:


> Hey look it is the guy I said I was going to go to bed to. Forgive me to pseudo-lying. :ninja:


no probz :laughing:



> And that blood better be your heart coming out.


among other things, yes


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> I've recently discovered her, and I find her really pretty, especially without the makeup (as in this video).


I think you're confusing her voice for her face.

I kid, she's alright. A 6.5/7 in my book.


----------



## dulcinea

I feel better about my "7" every second that passes by....


----------



## dulcinea

Admit it @Raawx my face may be a 7 but my personality makes me a 9 huh? 

Okay, now I'm going to bed fa realz


----------



## Courtalort

@Raawx I have never heard that at all before. I looked her up and I can see it in the eyes and general structure.

I get Christina ricci or Scarlett Johansen a lot. Like that I'm a mix between them. Who knows...


----------



## Brodir

Anyone? The high collar looks odd, but otherwise a fair enough picture i guess.


----------



## Rafiki

@Brodir

I think you look cool, like a Lawful Evil master of a felonious syndicate


----------



## Rafiki

@dulcinea's face is a 10000000

that should actually be read as 
"Dulcineas face is a tehhhhhhhhn"


----------



## Rafiki

Raawx said:


> He'd be better looking as a girl.


i agree

or maybe im just bi


----------



## meridannight

Antipode said:


> Also, if we were to pay respect to the male species, I believe this fine gentlemen will do:
> 
> 
> Mr. Logan Lerman.




if you want to pay respect to the male species, here:










Joachim Löw, German team's manager. 54 years old and hotter than most guys much younger than him. that's hotness. that's sexy.


----------



## meridannight

Raawx said:


> He'd be better looking as a girl.
> [/FONT]


you mean that's NOT a girl???


----------



## Raawx

meridannight said:


> you mean that's NOT a girl???


Apparently.


----------



## Rafiki

Apparently it's a girl, technically it's not.


----------



## meridannight

pancaketreehouse said:


> Apparently it's a girl, technically it's not.



you mean you got into its pants? 

it's lol though. if that's a guy i wouldn't do him. too much of a chick for my taste, dick or not.


----------



## Swede

Antipode said:


> I've recently discovered her, and I find her really pretty, especially without the makeup (as in this video).


Pssst, don't tell anyone, but she is in fact wearing a fairly substantial amount of eye makeup! I agree that she is pretty, but it is just too funny when men claim that they like 'women without makeup' to not comment... 
:kitteh:
*sneaks back out of thread*


----------



## Antipode

Swede said:


> Pssst, don't tell anyone, but she is in fact wearing a fairly substantial amount of eye makeup! I agree that she is pretty, but it is just too funny when men claim that they like 'women without makeup' to not comment...
> :kitteh:
> *sneaks back out of thread*


No, I can tell--it's even on her face. But compared to what she normally wears... She has a bit of a goth fad. Which is cute for her, but I like her without it. :3


----------



## Raawx

Swede said:


> Nope, I'd say you're a Jalapeño Hot Jane! Awesome bone structure, fabulous mouth, pretty eyes, good eyebrows (thanks for not plucking them off - a pet peeve of mine) great hair & skin and a real seductive smile. Like the make-up free pic a lot more and the glasses are very cute. The only thing I'd change is the little hair clip: -0.25 points.... lol
> 
> And before you get too creeped out, I'm married. To a man. ;-)


Actually, I completely agree with the hairclip. It bugged me as well, but I wasn't sure what I should say.
@dulcinea, don't hate me, but as an aggregate of all the pictures that you've posted thus far I'm going to push your rating down to 6.5. That first picture was on the better side.


----------



## Courtalort

Oh hush you're beautiful. Just pointing out what I believe to be your best feature.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Oh hush you're beautiful. Just pointing out what I believe to be your best feature.


Am I beautiful?


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Actually, I completely agree with the hairclip. It bugged me as well, but I wasn't sure what I should say.
> @_dulcinea_, don't hate me, but as an aggregate of all the pictures that you've posted thus far I'm going to push your rating down to 6.5. That first picture was on the better side.


plain jane xp


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> plain jane xp


No. Not at all. You've certainly got nice bone structure and beautiful features. I just don't think they're for me.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> No. Not at all. You've certainly got nice bone structure and beautiful features. I just don't think they're for me.


wow


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> wow


Is that a good "wow"? 

I'll stop posting now. I feel as if my words often do more harm than good.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Is that a good "wow"?
> 
> I'll stop posting now. I feel as if my words often do more harm than good.


You're not the only one that gave me a 7 or below.

I think it might be an inferior Se fault. I kinda live in my own world, like for instance, I think I'm attractive, but maybe other people dont. But once I realize the truth of the matter I'm fine.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Am I beautiful?


hah that was meant for dulcinea, but I'm sure you are. I shall investigate!


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> You're not the only one that gave me a 7 or below.
> 
> I think it might be an inferior Se fault. I kinda live in my own world, like for instance, I think I'm attractive, but maybe other people dont. But once I realize the truth of the matter I'm fine.


Don't let it get to you. This is our subjective rating. Some people are attracted to you more than others. And since you look different from the standard of beauty, you're going to get more varied responses. This doesn't mean that you're not beautiful. Also, keep in mind that a 7 is still pretty damn good. Especially on my scale.



CourtneyJD said:


> hah that was meant for dulcinea, but I'm sure you are. I shall investigate!


Meh heh heh. I know. Page 63.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Don't let it get to you. This is our subjective rating. Some people are attracted to you more than others. And since you look different from the standard of beauty, you're going to get more varied responses. This doesn't mean that you're not beautiful. Also, keep in mind that a 7 is still pretty damn good. Especially on my scale.


I'm like Anne of Green Gables when she's grown up, then, I guess, to whom a little girl said "I'd rather look like you than be beautiful" lol


----------



## Antipode

@Raawx, I actually think @dulcinea would look even more beautiful if she worked with her hair some.

Granted, that's usually one of the biggest features for me, so perhaps my preference is just coming out. :blushed:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> I'm like Anne of Green Gables when she's grown up, then, I guess, to whom a little girl said "I'd rather look like you than be beautiful" lol


 @dulcinea don't beat yourself up, seriously anything above 5 is a pretty fucking good score, you know that right?


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> @_Raawx_, I actually think @_dulcinea_ would look even more beautiful if she worked with her hair some.
> 
> Granted, that's usually one of the biggest features for me, so perhaps my preference is just coming out. :blushed:


I was wondering when you were gonna come and pipe in


----------



## dulcinea

Insert UserName said:


> @_dulcinea_ don't beat yourself up, seriously anything above 5 is a pretty fucking good score, you know that right?


I'm mostly kidding around. I like that idea though.


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> I was wondering when you were gonna come and pipe in


Haha, sorry; I was working on my "type my enneagram" thread.


----------



## Antipode

Insert UserName said:


> @_dulcinea_ don't beat yourself up, seriously anything above 5 is a pretty fucking good score, you know that right?


She doesn't give a "shit" what people say, which makes her even more attractive.


----------



## Courtalort

OK @Raawx

I give you a 7.5, but you look a bit young for me (I'm 24).  

To be clear, I'm a really tough grader, and I like really gruff looking men, with facial hair and laugh lines and things like that. So, this is a 10 to me:


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> Haha, sorry; I was working on my "type my enneagram" thread.


If you post a pic in fake glasses, I'll post one with impeccable hair.

JK... although I do think you'd look nice in glasses for some reason idk why....


----------



## ENTrePreneur

CourtneyJD said:


> OK @_Raawx_
> 
> I give you a 7.5, but you look a bit young for me (I'm 24).
> 
> To be clear, I'm a really tough grader, and I like really gruff looking men, with facial hair and laugh lines and things like that. So, this is a 10 to me:
> View attachment 92817


Gah! I have to tell them to stop posting pictures of me on the internet.. :tongue:


----------



## Courtalort

@Antipode Rate my hair then!

Also, has anyone told you that you look like a young Jack Harkness? You totally do.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> OK @_Raawx_
> 
> I give you a 7.5, but you look a bit young for me (I'm 24).
> 
> To be clear, I'm a really tough grader, and I like really gruff looking men, with facial hair and laugh lines and things like that. So, this is a 10 to me:
> View attachment 92817


I'm comfortable with that. I'm working on being able to grow out my beard though because I think it'll work pretty nicely with my face if maintained well. Thanks though. 

@CourtneyJD, I like your hair and style. Not sure what I should say, but it's really well taken care of. It just looks as if you spend time composing yourself, which is pretty nice to see in a woman.


----------



## Courtalort

ENTrePeneur said:


> Gah! I have to tell them to stop posting pictures of me on the internet.. :tongue:


God if you looked like that and were an ENTP I'd hunt you down and lick you.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> I'm comfortable with that. I'm working on being able to grow out my beard though because I think it'll work pretty nicely with my face if maintained well. Thanks though.


I've said it before and I'll say it again. Beards (well groomed and maintained beards, not mountain man beards) give me a girl boner.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

CourtneyJD said:


> @_Antipode_ Rate my hair then!
> 
> Also, has anyone told you that you look like a young Jack Harkness? You totally do.
> 
> View attachment 92818


Gah! I LOVE YOUR HAIR!



CourtneyJD said:


> God if you looked like that and were an ENTP I'd hunt you down and lick you.


Nope. Don't look like that. But I am an ENTP. So... maybe you'll half-lick me? :tongue:


----------



## Courtalort

ENTrePeneur said:


> Gah! I LOVE YOUR HAIR!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Don't look like that. But I am an ENTP. So... maybe you'll half-lick me? :tongue:


Well thank you! 

And maaaaybe. That seems like a lot of work though for a half lick...


----------



## ENTrePreneur

CourtneyJD said:


> Well thank you!
> 
> And maaaaybe. That seems like a lot of work though for a half lick...


You can give me a full lick if you want too.. :wink: :kitteh:


----------



## Raawx

@ENTrePeneur, have you posted your picture before? I feel like you have. :x


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> @CourtneyJD, I like your hair and style. Not sure what I should say, but it's really well taken care of. It just looks as if you spend time composing yourself, which is pretty nice to see in a woman.


Thanks. I try to look polished. Not overdone, and NOT jersey shore (good golly miss molly, I want to tackle people like that with a cleaning wipe). Polished to me means that you put effort into the care of your hair, skin, nails, but still look like you. Just a really well taken care of version.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> @_Antipode_ Rate my hair then!
> 
> Also, has anyone told you that you look like a young Jack Harkness? You totally do.
> 
> View attachment 92818


Yes, beautiful hair--although now I want to be able to see your face and your hair.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Raawx said:


> @_ENTrePeneur_, have you posted your picture before? I feel like you have. :x


Maybe. Let me look real quick


----------



## Courtalort

ENTrePeneur said:


> You can give me a full lick if you want too.. :wink: :kitteh:


Oh you. I'm pretty sure that @Derange At 170 is my first ENTP in line for a lick.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Yes, beautiful hair--although now I want to be able to see your face and your hair.


I've got like 7 pics on here. Let the hunt begin!

Do you like how I don't want to put any effort into this?


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Thanks. I try to look polished. Not overdone, and NOT jersey shore (good golly miss molly, I want to tackle people like that with a cleaning wipe). Polished to me means that you put effort into the care of your hair, skin, nails, but still look like you. Just a really well taken care of version.


Agreed. I try to do that as well. At the moment, I'm working on controlling my bad nail biting right now though. Apparently, I'm still stuck in the oral phase.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> OK @Raawx
> 
> I give you a 7.5, but you look a bit young for me (I'm 24).
> 
> To be clear, I'm a really tough grader, and I like really gruff looking men, with facial hair and laugh lines and things like that. So, this is a 10 to me:
> View attachment 92817



Didn't you die last season in game of thrones? Seriously bro, you look like Rob Stark, props.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

CourtneyJD said:


> Oh you. I'm pretty sure that @_Derange At 170_ is my first ENTP in line for a lick.


Gah! That guy came in and stole all my thunder. I was here before he was, you know.. I just got a little.. distracted.. XD

and.. @Raawx.. I have not posted my picture here


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> OK @_Raawx_
> 
> I give you a 7.5, but you look a bit young for me (I'm 24).
> 
> To be clear, I'm a really tough grader, and I like really gruff looking men, with facial hair and laugh lines and things like that. So, this is a 10 to me:
> View attachment 92817


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Agreed. I try to do that as well. At the moment, I'm working on controlling my bad nail biting right now though. Apparently, I'm still stuck in the oral phase.


Who isn't?


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> Gah! That guy came in and stole all my thunder. I was here before he was, you know.. I just got a little.. distracted.. XD
> 
> and.. @_Raawx_.. I have not posted my picture here


So when are you gonna put ur face on the chopping block?


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> Didn't you die last season in game of thrones? Seriously bro, you look like Rob Stark, props.


That's Henry Cavil. the new Superman. 

The movie wasn't very good, but that man is so attractive that it almost hurts to look at him.


----------



## 77124

Dalton said:


> Oh. my. god.


Well you do have a very pretty smile Courtney


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Good oh my god?


Very good. Too bad you only like Mr. Gruffs.


----------



## dulcinea

I also did this w.out glasses, again idk why, but I'm proud of my hair here! I just dunno if it shows up in the pic. I don't care if you guys gimme a 3! I like it!!!!

View attachment 92828


I could use a lip gloss, yes, definitely a lip gloss.


----------



## Courtalort

@Viskalov Thank you! :blushed:
@Antipode I know, I know. There is just something about the overwhelming manliness I can't get enough of. 

But everyone else was pretty much saying they like feminine looking men, so I had to hold down the fort for the testosterone-fueled crowd.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

LOL are you guys on all day? XD LOL


----------



## ENTrePreneur

*is proud of y'all for not being self conscious*


----------



## Courtalort

ENTrePeneur said:


> LOL are you guys on all day? XD LOL


I have nothing else to do. Don't judge me bro. I am watching reruns of Supernatural and drinking wine with my dog. Good night for me.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> @Viskalov Thank you! :blushed:
> @_Antipode_ I know, I know. There is just something about the overwhelming manliness I can't get enough of.
> 
> But everyone else was pretty much saying they like feminine looking men, so I had to hold down the fort for the testosterone-fueled crowd.


Aww...










Better?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

CourtneyJD said:


> I have nothing else to do. Don't judge me bro. I am watching reruns of Supernatural and drinking wine with my dog. Good night for me.


XD LOL not judging. I spend my whole life in two places on this forum and rarely venture to the rest of it anyways.. XD


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> *is proud of y'all for not being self conscious*


WHAT! I'm extremely self conscious. The only reason I come on hear is to keep my ego down!


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Aww...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better?


You got a giggle out of me. So, LOL (I only say that when I actually do laugh out loud. Pet peeve)


----------



## ENTrePreneur

dulcinea said:


> WHAT! I'm extremely self conscious. The only reason I come on hear is to keep my ego down!


XD LOL oh. You shouldn't be. You're pretty.


----------



## Courtalort

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD LOL not judging. I spend my whole life in two places on this forum and rarely venture to the rest of it anyways.. XD


Where you at then homeslice?


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> But everyone else was pretty much saying they like feminine looking men, so I had to hold down the fort for the testosterone-fueled crowd.


I liked feminine looking men before it was cool!


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> XD LOL oh. You shouldn't be. You're pretty.


Thank you


----------



## ENTrePreneur

CourtneyJD said:


> Where you at then homeslice?


Here: http://personalitycafe.com/mafia/

and here: http://personalitycafe.com/spam-world/91738-last-person-post-thread-wins-6911.html#post4634609


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> You got a giggle out of me. So, LOL (I only say that when I actually do laugh out loud. Pet peeve)


My only charm on woman. :ninja:


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> I have nothing else to do. Don't judge me bro. I am watching reruns of Supernatural and drinking wine with my dog. Good night for me.


Wow that sounds like me only instead of wine, beer and instead of a dog and a tv show, a book by Wittgenstein and the Olympics.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> I liked feminine looking men before it was cool!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I do kinda envy/admire you guys for being brave enough to post pictures of yourselves on this forum
i would never have the balls to do that


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> View attachment 92829


Yeah pretty much lol!


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> Wow that sounds like me only instead of wine, beer and instead of a dog, a book by Wittgenstein.


Well look at you out-fancy me by a long shot. 

Just kidding. Supernatural is pure class.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Insert UserName said:


> I do kinda envy/admire you guys for being brave enough to post pictures of yourselves on this forum
> i would never have the balls to do that


Hm? I have the balls. I just haven't done it.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> My only charm on woman. :ninja:


I somehow doubt it with your eyes.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> Just kidding. Supernatural is pure class.


Lol most definitely.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ENTrePeneur said:


> Hm? I have the balls. I just haven't done it.


If you have the balls, wouldn't you have done it already?..
I still, like everyone on here, would like to see the man under the iron tin man suit


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Insert UserName said:


> If you have the balls, wouldn't you have done it already?..
> I still, like everyone on here, would like to see the man under the iron tin man suit


Well... when you put it like that... :kitteh:


----------



## dulcinea

This is my aw! Forget it gimme a 3 just for the heck of it cuz it's FUuuuuuuun!!!! Pic. How's that for fixing my hair @_Antipode_, and no it's not a Tina Turner wig 

View attachment 92830


@ENTePrenuer, I dare you to insist I'm pretty here!!!


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Gah!









Because I can. (LOL I have no idea why I don't have my devil smile here... -_- XD)


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> Gah!
> 
> View attachment 92831
> 
> 
> Because I can. (LOL I have no idea why I don't have my devil smile here... -_- XD)


You don't look bad at all. No reason for to be self-conscious either.


----------



## 77124

Insert UserName said:


> I do kinda envy/admire you guys for being brave enough to post pictures of yourselves on this forum
> i would never have the balls to do that


I definitely had to think about it, believe it or not I'm pretty shy.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ENTrePeneur said:


> Well... when you put it like that... :kitteh:


Who knows @ENTrePeneur maybe you have a handsome smile to go along with that charming personality of yours


----------



## ENTrePreneur

dulcinea said:


> You don't look bad at all. No reason for to be self-conscious either.


D'awww :blushed:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Insert UserName said:


> Who knows @_ENTrePeneur_ maybe you have a handsome smile to go along with that charming personality of yours


Only when you talk like that.. *never smiles for pictures.. part of ENTP troll gene*


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> This is my aw! Forget it gimme a 3 just for the heck of it cuz it's FUuuuuuuun!!!! Pic. How's that for fixing my hair @_Antipode_, and no it's not a Tina Turner wig
> 
> View attachment 92830
> 
> 
> @ENTePrenuer, I dare you to insist I'm pretty here!!!


HAHAHAHA, that really made me laugh. I really want to make this a gif to spread over really lame thread topics! 

---

"Okay guys, aren't atheist/believers such horrible people?"

Me:






<--- click on it


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> HAHAHAHA, that really made me laugh. I really want to make this a gif to spread over really lame thread topics!
> 
> ---
> 
> "Okay guys, aren't atheist/believers such horrible people?"
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 92832
> <--- click on it


NOOOOOOO!!! then complete strangers would come up to me and be like "Make the face! Make the FACE!!!"


----------



## 77124

dulcinea said:


> NOOOOOOO!!! then complete strangers would come up to me and be like "Make the face! Make the FACE!!!"


LOL oh man that would be awkward to have happen.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Ok. I'm not into guys... but Robert Downy Jr. and Benedict Cumberbatch are HOT. Just saying.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> HAHAHAHA, that really made me laugh. I really want to make this a gif to spread over really lame thread topics!
> 
> ---
> 
> "Okay guys, aren't atheist/believers such horrible people?"
> 
> Me:
> View attachment 92832
> <--- click on it


Haha you sir, you are a genius


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> Ok. I'm not into guys... but Robert Downy Jr. and Benedict Cumberbatch are HOT. Just saying.


Are you makin a point about ENTP guys being hot? Wait _is_ Cumberbatch one of you guys?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

dulcinea said:


> Are you makin a point about ENTP guys being hot? Wait _is_ Cumberbatch one of you guys?


Nerp.

Downey is an ENTP.. but Cumberbatch is INFJ (or so I've heard)


----------



## 77124

ENTrePeneur said:


> Ok. I'm not into guys... but Robert Downy Jr. and Benedict Cumberbatch are HOT. Just saying.


Honestly I think its silly people seem to think acknowledging someones attractiveness implies sexual preference, in a way, I think beauty transcends age/gender.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ENTrePeneur said:


> Ok. I'm not into guys... but Robert Downy Jr. and Benedict Cumberbatch are HOT. Just saying.


Explain to me how people think Benedict Cumberbatch is hot
He just doesn't do anything for me
I however, agree with you about RDJ and although he's like 48, the man is hot


----------



## Antipode

Insert UserName said:


> Haha you sir, you are a genius



@*dulcinea, I'm sorry, but I really think I might have to do this. I even have support. xD It'd only be for cafe!*


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Vishkalov said:


> Honestly I think its silly people seem to think acknowledging someones attractiveness implies sexual preference.


As do I, friend.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Insert UserName said:


> Explain to me how people think Benedict Cumberbatch is hot
> He just doesn't do anything for me
> I however, agree with you about RDJ and although he's like 48, the man is hot


Ok.. so Cumberbatch is... well.. the guy himself maybe not. But the characters he plays.. Sherlock.. Khan.. are all hot.. intelligent masterminds so on and so forth...

And of course you'd agree about RDJ. No one could ever resist an ENTP. It just doesn't happen


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> @*dulcinea, I'm sorry, but I really think I might have to do this. I even have support. xD It'd only be for cafe!*


What did I ever do to you?! :tongue:


----------



## Antipode

ENTrePeneur said:


> Ok. I'm not into guys... but Robert Downy Jr.


I'm SO shocked YOU'D say this.


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> Ok.. so Cumberbatch is... well.. the guy himself maybe not. But the characters he plays.. Sherlock.. Khan.. are all hot.. intelligent masterminds so on and so forth...
> 
> And of course you'd agree about RDJ. No one could ever resist an ENTP. It just doesn't happen


So are these your "man crushes"? If you wanna know my girl crushes, you're gonna have to scroll back a few pages.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

Antipode said:


> I'm SO shocked YOU'D say this.


LOL why? I have to brag about how freaking sexy INFJs and ENTPs are. We're just irresistable. ENTPs especially.. *is biased* :kitteh:


----------



## Courtalort

Insert UserName said:


> Explain to me how people think Benedict Cumberbatch is hot
> He just doesn't do anything for me
> I however, agree with you about RDJ and although he's like 48, the man is hot


I think Benedict Cumberbatch has a certain je ne sais quoi. Like, I find him attractive when he is speaking and moving, but I don't find him attractive when he is standing still.

And RDJ could do me daily, nightly, ever so rightly.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ENTrePeneur said:


> *And of course you'd agree about RDJ. No one could ever resist an ENTP. It just doesn't happen*


Yep, i think I'm going to have to agree with you on that one


----------



## Antipode

ENTrePeneur said:


> LOL why? I have to brag about how freaking sexy INFJs and ENTPs are. We're just irresistable. ENTPs especially.. *is biased* :kitteh:


You have IRON MAN as your avatar. :tongue:


----------



## ENTrePreneur

dulcinea said:


> So are these your "man crushes"? If you wanna know my girl crushes, you're gonna have to scroll back a few pages.


Nope! These were just people I wanted y'all to see and understand why I am so awesome. *is narcissistic*


----------



## 77124

haha man crush mine are Adam levine cuz i'm a tattoo enthusiast, Justin Timberlake and James Franco because their modern day renaissance men.


----------



## dulcinea

ENTrePeneur said:


> LOL why? I have to brag about how freaking sexy INFJs and ENTPs are. We're just irresistable. ENTPs especially.. *is biased* :kitteh:


An ENTP will say this but still find the INFJ harder to resist :wink:


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> haha man crush mine are Adam levine cuz i'm a tattoo enthusiast, Justin Timberlake and James Franco because their modern day renaissance men.


Yes yes and yes. 

Adam Levine is definitely one of my top 10.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> Yes yes and yes.
> 
> Adam Levine is definitely one of my top 10.


Thought you weren't into pretty boys =P


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Yes yes and yes.
> 
> Adam Levine is definitely one of my top 10.


What! He's the opposite of gruff!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> What! He's the opposite of gruff!


Gruff or not you gotta admit the man is hot


----------



## 77124

dulcinea said:


> Going back to crushes, I often tend to crush hard on singers of Pop punk or Emo bands.


I'm not ashamed to admit I find Nico de Gaillo attractive, my brother actually knows her, she is the girl in this video (music is a bit intense so if your ears are virgins don't hit play)


----------



## azdahak

All right. I feel the need to represent the geriatrics of PerC.


----------



## dulcinea

Vishkalov said:


> I'm not ashamed to admit I find Nico de Gaillo attractive, my brother actually knows her, she is the girl in this video (music is a bit intense so if your ears are virgins don't hit play)


I find lots of guys find that kinda girl attractive.


----------



## 77124

azdahak said:


> All right. I feel the need to represent the geriatrics of PerC.


LOL I don't consider anyone under 70 geriatric.


----------



## dulcinea

azdahak said:


> All right. I feel the need to represent the geriatrics of PerC.



Geriatrics? Dude! there's no way you're over 35!


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> I find lots of guys find that kinda girl attractive.












xD kidding.


----------



## 77124

dulcinea said:


> I find lots of guys find that kinda girl attractive.



Ya their are a lot of us, and most the time I have higher standards than that sort, but there's something about girls with tattoos that are in control, independent, and just don't give a fuck that gets me going, not to mention shes a talented vocalist.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> xD kidding.


You never crushed on a girl with pink hair and piercings?


----------



## Antipode

Antipode said:


> Goddesses.


I'm not allowing this to be overlooked! Rate!
@Raawx, you too, since you are so picky.


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> You never crushed on a girl with pink hair and piercings?


No. xD (Resists using the "Gurl Stop" photo.)


----------



## Swede

azdahak said:


> All right. I feel the need to represent the geriatrics of PerC.


Way to represent! One with a smile next, please!


----------



## 77124

Antipode said:


> I'm not allowing this to be overlooked! Rate!
> @Raawx, you too, since you are so picky.


Not sure how I feel about the first, the 2nd one is pretty cute, she reminds me of that pop mega star from Seoul South Korea in Gangnam Style, I can't remember her name.


----------



## azdahak

Swede said:


> Way to represent! One with a smile next, please!


 I'm unfamiliar with this thing you call "smile"


----------



## Antipode

Vishkalov said:


> Not sure how I feel about the first, the 2nd one is pretty cute, she reminds me of that pop mega star from Seoul South Korea in Gangnam Style, I can't remember her name.


I know who you're talking about. She's all I'd stare at when I was forced to watch that video.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> I know who you're talking about. She's all I'd stare at when I was forced to watch that video.


I know you weren't asking us lady folk , but to be honest I find that first one unattractive. Like, a 3 or so. 

The second is much prettier, but she is so overdone. Sweet face though. I just don't like that style at all.


----------



## azdahak

dulcinea said:


> Geriatrics? Dude! there's no way you're over 35!


Omg you think I'm 35?!?


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> I know you weren't asking us lady folk , but to be honest I find that first one unattractive. Like, a 3 or so.
> 
> The second is much prettier, but she is so overdone. Sweet face though. I just don't like that style at all.


I was totally asking the madame and sirs. 

The first is a high school ex, xD


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> I know you weren't asking us lady folk , but to be honest I find that first one unattractive. Like, a 3 or so.
> 
> The second is much prettier, but she is so overdone. Sweet face though. I just don't like that style at all.


Of course your opinions are more than welcome, silly.


Ya the orange hair is sucky but besides that shes cute. 

Woops wrong asian, I meant this one.
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyuna)


----------



## Antipode

azdahak said:


> Omg you think I'm 35?!?


He was referring to what that word really means.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> No. xD (Resists using the "Gurl Stop" photo.)


Thanks  lol


----------



## 77124

dulcinea said:


> It must be the "*****" in me Native Americans are supposed to be known for their cheekbones.


Eastern Europeans have good cheekbones too, you've got better ones than I and i'm like half Russian.


----------



## dulcinea

Vishkalov said:


> Eastern Europeans have good cheekbones too, you've got better ones than I and i'm like half Russian.


I think I have some Russian up there too.


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> I think I have some Russian up there too.


You think? I thought you were Russian at first. :ninja:


----------



## Swede

@_danniek_, you are A-dorable with capital A! Wish I could pull off short hair too! Wait, I found a photo! 









@_azdahak_, smile is pretty similar to what your avatar is doing - give it a try! It won't kill you, or so I've heard... :-b

@_Vishkalov_ - yes, INTJ-INTJ generally works really well. There are several posts on that in the INTJ forum, unless your family has already convinced you!

I'd apologize for derailing the thread, but somehow it doesn't seem necessary...


----------



## 77124

Swede said:


> @danniek, you are A-dorable with capital A! Wish I could pull off short hair too! Wait, I found a photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @azdahak, smile is pretty similar to what your avatar is doing - give it a try! It won't kill you, or so I've heard... :-b
> @Vishkalov - yes, INTJ-INTJ generally works really well. There are several posts on that in the INTJ forum, unless your family has already convinced you!
> 
> I'd apologize for derailing the thread, but somehow it doesn't seem necessary...


Honestly i'm open to most things, but if I see someone in real life, well it takes a certain kind of attraction, almost like an aura for me to go out of my way to introduce myself.


----------



## azdahak

Swede said:


> @_azdahak_, smile is pretty similar to what your avatar is doing - give it a try! It won't kill you, or so I've heard... :-b
> .


Better?

View attachment 92854


----------



## Swede

Vishkalov said:


> Honestly i'm open to most things, but if I see someone in real life, well it takes a certain kind of attraction, almost like an aura for me to go out of my way to introduce myself.


Sounds pretty INTJ to me. We are not exactly known for being the social butterflies, so we need to be pretty darned motivated in order to go out of our comfort zone.


----------



## 77124

Swede said:


> Sounds pretty INTJ to me. We are not exactly known for being the social butterflies, so we need to be pretty darned motivated in order to go out of our comfort zone.


Well I wouldn't say go out of my "comfort zone" i'm a try everything once kind of guy.


----------



## Swede

azdahak said:


> Better?
> 
> View attachment 92854


Very nice! 
(Did it hurt? I may try it out one of these days.... jk, I have the US grin down pat by now!)


----------



## danniek

dulcinea said:


> I like your eyebrows. I think you're pretty in an 80's kinda way, if that makes sense.


Thanks! I've always been a bit self-conscious about my eyebrows, since they're big because of my Italian genes. My mom wanted me to get them threaded after I got my hair cut.

I've always had a bit of a ""classic"" look; I looked like Shirley Temple blonde curls and all when I was three, I got an odd trim and I look a bit Hepburn-esque now. Thank you!


----------



## Swede

Vishkalov said:


> Well I wouldn't say go out of my "comfort zone" i'm a try everything once kind of guy.


God attitude. I try everything once in my head. Then I do whatever seems most reasonable. :kitteh:


----------



## azdahak

Swede said:


> Very nice!
> (Did it hurt? I may try it out one of these days.... jk, I have the US grin down pat by now!)


i'm bleeding.


----------



## Courtalort

danniek said:


> Thanks! I've always been a bit self-conscious about my eyebrows, since they're big because of my Italian genes. My mom wanted me to get them threaded after I got my hair cut.
> 
> I've always had a bit of a ""classic"" look; I looked like Shirley Temple blonde curls and all when I was three, I got an odd trim and I look a bit Hepburn-esque now. Thank you!


Big eyebrows are where it's at! I wish mine were as dark and full as yours. Too damn light complected I suppose…

Very Hepburn-esque.


----------



## Swede

azdahak said:


> i'm bleeding.


From the corners of your moth or internally?


----------



## Courtalort

azdahak said:


> i'm bleeding.


In that picture it's not so much a smile as it is a "I can't fucking believe they want me to fucking smile" face.


----------



## azdahak

Swede said:


> From the corners of your moth or internally?


Form my soul.


----------



## azdahak

I can't smile on cue. I always look goofy. I think I have some daguerreotypes from my childhood when I had a smile or two.


----------



## Swede

azdahak said:


> Form my soul.


:crying: 

(Supposed to show my sympathy, even though this emoticon looks like an old guy with reading glasses... oh well)


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> "I can't fucking believe they want me to fucking smile" face.


I hate getting my picture taken for this reason.


----------



## Courtalort

Swede said:


> :crying:
> 
> (Supposed to show my sympathy, even though this emoticon looks like an old guy with reading glasses... oh well)


I think it looks like an old fashioned doctor wearing goggles. WTF is up with that?


----------



## azdahak

Some prom...from the olden times...aka 80's

View attachment 92855


----------



## Swede

azdahak said:


> Some prom...from the olden times...aka 80's
> 
> View attachment 92855


Wohoo - smile! I don't think I smiled once in the 80s.... And it wasn't because of the terrible fashion.








(Sorry, can't take any credit for this one!)


----------



## 77124

Swede said:


> Wohoo - smile! I don't think I smiled once in the 80s.... And it wasn't because of the terrible fashion.


Do I want to ask?


----------



## Swede

Vishkalov said:


> Do I want to ask?


I was bust brooding. It takes time! :tongue:

(Wow - terrible typo! Hmmm, I'll just let it be. I guess it's somewhat true too... lol)


----------



## Swede

Vishkalov said:


> Do I want to ask?


I was busy brooding. It takes time! :tongue:


----------



## azdahak

I have a better one from the 70's. Where me and my brothers are all dressed up in polyester goodness for Easter....lol


----------



## Antipode

Swede said:


> Wohoo - smile! I don't think I smiled once in the 80s.... And it wasn't because of the terrible fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, can't take any credit for this one!)


Haha, this reminds me from a quote in one of my speeches: "You see, America was leaving the generation of the 70s, where they encounter numerous issues from the economic problems, oil crisis, and disco, and into the 80s of big hair, jean jackets, and bright, bright colors. From Molly Ringwald’s plastic diner sunglasses, to Paris Hilton’s ill-functional stripped glasses, celebrities have shaped what people wear today, and will both impressively and depressingly continue to in the future."


----------



## 77124

Swede said:


> I was busy brooding. It takes time! :tongue:


Ha, indeed it does.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> You think? I thought you were Russian at first. :ninja:


I posted a few pics on the guess the ethnicity thread lol! cuz I figured I'd stump them. Everyone says something different lol!


----------



## Swede

azdahak said:


> I have a better one from the 70's. Where me and my brothers are all dressed up in polyester goodness for Easter....lol


Well, now you have to show us. You can't just brag about things like that and not share!

I had the bob with bangs that stood straight up in the 80s. Matched with a violently emerald green jogging suit outfit or whatever they were supposed to be - wind breaker outfit/clean room coveralls?

I was adorable most of the 70s though. I assume.

Have you been to awkwardfamilyphotos.com btw? Love that site!


----------



## azdahak

Antipode said:


> Haha, this reminds me from a quote in one of my speeches: "You see, America was leaving the generation of the 70s, where they encounter numerous issues from the economic problems, oil crisis, and disco, and into the 80s of big hair, jean jackets, and bright, bright colors. From Molly Ringwald’s plastic diner sunglasses, to Paris Hilton’s ill-functional stripped glasses, celebrities have shaped what people wear today, and will both impressively and depressingly continue to in the future."


The 70's were so much better than the 80's. 80's sucked period..in every way possible.


----------



## dulcinea

azdahak said:


> Better?
> 
> View attachment 92854


I take it you don't do this smiling thing much?


----------



## Swede

dulcinea said:


> I take it you don't do this smiling thing much?


No, it makes his soul bleed. *sniffle*


----------



## dulcinea

Swede said:


> No, it makes his soul bleed. *sniffle*


Interesting cuz my experience w ENTPs is that they tend to smile all the time. Usually cuz their up to something


----------



## azdahak

Swede said:


> Well, now you have to show us. You can't just brag about things like that and not share!
> 
> I had the bob with bangs that stood straight up in the 80s. Matched with a violently emerald green jogging suit outfit or whatever they were supposed to be - wind breaker outfit/clean room coveralls?
> 
> I was adorable most of the 70s though. I assume.
> 
> Have you been to awkwardfamilyphotos.com btw?  Love that site!


It's actually a cute picture. I'll have to dig it up. Here's a consolation prize I found. I guess I was about 30 here.


View attachment 92858


----------



## azdahak

dulcinea said:


> Interesting cuz my experience w ENTPs is that they tend to smile all the time. Usually cuz their up to something


I do all the time in person...I guess because it's natural. I just can't muster a good fake smile.


----------



## Raawx

Fuck sake guys. I go out for 2 hours and have 20 pages worth of reading to do. -.- @CourtneyJD I like your taste in women. What do you think of Jessica Brown-Findlay? She's a 10/10 in my book.

So: 

Adam Levine - 8/10 something about his face pisses me off. His body on the other hand...
Natalie Dormer - 8/10 kinda quirky, it's alright I guess. Maybe a 7.5
Olivia Wilde - 9/10 I think thats what I gave her last night?
Cobie Smulders - 8/10 too generic
Mila Kunis - 8/10 Her eyes are fantastic, but I'm not sure I like the rest of her face
Emma Watson - I think I said 9/10?
Charlize Theron - 9/10, 10/10 in Snow White
Yvonne Strahovski - 8.5/10 eh
Michelle Dockery - 9/10




Antipode said:


> Goddesses.


You're into emoish girls, aren't you?

Top one is 7/10
Bottom is 7.5/10 

Not really into them to be frank. Nor am I really into asians, or blacks. Humph.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Fuck sake guys. I go out for 2 hours and have 20 pages worth of reading to do. -.- @_CourtneyJD_ I like your taste in women. What do you think of Jessica Brown-Findlay? She's a 10/10 in my book.
> 
> So:
> 
> Adam Levine - 8/10 something about his face pisses me off. His body on the other hand...
> Natalie Dormer - 8/10 kinda quirky, it's alright I guess. Maybe a 7.5
> Olivia Wilde - 9/10 I think thats what I gave her last night?
> Cobie Smulders - 8/10 too generic
> Mila Kunis - 8/10 Her eyes are fantastic, but I'm not sure I like the rest of her face
> Emma Watson - I think I said 9/10?
> Charlize Theron - 9/10, 10/10 in Snow White
> Yvonne Strahovski - 8.5/10 eh
> Michelle Dockery - 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're into emoish girls, aren't you?
> 
> Top one is 7/10
> Bottom is 7.5/10
> 
> Not really into them to be frank. Nor am I really into asians, or blacks. Humph.


you gave the bottom one a 7.5 despite the fact that you're not into emoish girls nor asians..... hmmmmm.....


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> you gave the bottom one a 7.5 despite the fact that you're not into emoish girls nor asians..... hmmmmm.....


They're still pretty. My finding them attractive pushes them into the 8.5-10s.


----------



## Swede

:ninja: I like this thread better when it's total anarchy and no one keeps score... :ninja:


----------



## Antipode

Undoubtedly said:


> Just for giggles.
> Rate... 14 year old Micah. Wahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pedobears...*


Is there a scar on your cheek?

EDIT: You kind of look like the older version of the kid in my signature. xD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Undoubtedly said:


> Just for giggles.
> Rate... 14 year old Micah. Wahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pedobears...*


to be honest, you look a bit like a lesbian in this pic :laughing:
you're much cuter now :wink:

@OP (see pic in OP or various other pics of me)


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Did you borrow my mind? Good God. I was totally thinking that the scores were so high because of their makeup and grooming. I didn't like rating them so high, tbh.
> 
> I know right? I think we have the same taste in women. Funny, I've never met anybody who has.


You just needed to discuss it with an open minded heterosexual woman.


----------



## Courtalort

pancaketreehouse said:


> @CourtneyJD, beautiful obviously
> 
> no one else's picture is readily available


Thanks friend  you da bomb dot com


----------



## Derange At 170

What the fuck is up with Natalie Dormer's smirk? Does she have some sort of weird nerve spasm in her face or is that her trying to look qt lol ^___^?

For the record, I once did have like a mini-outrage at some girl's Facebook pictures because she had some weird smirk that looked like she was trying to be cute. Took me a while to figure her out she had some disfigurement. Woops.


----------



## Rafiki

here's a full frontal nude of me:

[this image could not be found]


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> You just needed to discuss it with an open minded heterosexual woman.


Uh, I have. Those are like all my friends. Pff.


----------



## Raawx

Derange At 170 said:


> What the fuck is up with Natalie Dormer's smirk? Does she have some sort of weird nerve spasm in her face or is that her trying to look qt lol ^___^?
> 
> For the record, I once did have like a mini-outrage at some girl's Facebook pictures because she had some weird smirk that looked like she was trying to be cute. Took me a while to figure her out she had some disfigurement. Woops.


Probably. That or botox. I mean, her smirk is pretty consistent in her pictures; too consistent to be unintentional, I would say. It's likely to be something biological.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Probably. That or botox. I mean, her smirk is pretty consistent in her pictures; too consistent to be unintentional, I would say. It's likely to be something biological.


I think it makes her look mischievous, its kinda cute.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Uh, I have. Those are like all my friends. Pff.


Oh sorry, should have clarified. You need to discuss it with open minded heterosexual women with good taste.


----------



## Courtalort

Ok here is me before work this morning. Decided to skip makeup today, except my eyebrows. Good example of my Native American cheekbones, as previously discussed. 







Here I am after putting makeup on to go out tonight. 













And then I took my contacts out and put glasses on, because I thought it would complete the look.  Also doing that smirk that you all love so much.


----------



## Rafiki

Dibs


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Ok here is me before work this morning. Decided to skip makeup today, except my eyebrows. Good example of my Native American cheekbones, as previously discussed.
> View attachment 92895
> 
> Here I am after putting makeup on to go out tonight.
> View attachment 92896
> View attachment 92897
> 
> And then I took my contacts out and put glasses on, because I thought it would complete the look.  Also doing that smirk that you all love so much.
> View attachment 92898


I don't know about you; I kind of prefer bitchy, unattractive woman... Sorry.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Oh sorry, should have clarified. You need to discuss it with open minded heterosexual women with good taste.


Eh, that seems fair. I think pretty heterosexual women, and, as you say, with good taste, are put off by:

1.) My desire NOT to be their "gay best friend"
2.) My weirdness

Whatevs. Their loss~



CourtneyJD said:


> Ok here is me before work this morning. Decided to skip makeup today, except my eyebrows. Good example of my Native American cheekbones, as previously discussed.
> View attachment 92895
> 
> Here I am after putting makeup on to go out tonight.
> View attachment 92896
> View attachment 92897
> 
> And then I took my contacts out and put glasses on, because I thought it would complete the look.  Also doing that smirk that you all love so much.
> View attachment 92898


Be my real life friend. I need one of your kind.


----------



## 77124

Haha damn Courtney you are.popular here =P

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cherry branches

@CourtneyJD women have had teeth pulled to get cheeks like yours! nice!


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Eh, that seems fair. I think pretty heterosexual women, and, as you say, with good taste, are put off by:
> 
> 1.) My desire NOT to be their "gay best friend"
> 2.) My weirdness
> 
> Whatevs. Their loss~
> 
> 
> 
> Be my real life friend. I need one of your kind.


Aww weirdos are the best.  Fuck em if they don't like you.

And I don't mean that literally. Unless you want to.


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> Haha damn Courtney you are.popular here =P
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


haha I do what I can. I'm a unicorn, so it makes sense. People like unicorns. What can i say?


----------



## Courtalort

cherybranchs said:


> @CourtneyJD women have had teeth pulled to get cheeks like yours! nice!


Thanks! If that is you in your profile pic, you are stunning!


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Aww weirdos are the best.  Fuck em if they don't like you.
> 
> And I don't mean that literally. Unless you want to.


I mean. If they leave their hermit crab shell out of bed, sure.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> I'm upping you to a 7.5.
> 
> PS: I like the "thinking man" pose the best.


Really? I think I'm pushing him down to a 5.5/6. :/

It's gotta be the beard, man.


----------



## Rafiki

@Raawx


yeah... well... your avatar has a beard

go beards! woooooo


----------



## Raawx

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Raawx_
> 
> 
> yeah... well... your avatar has a beard
> 
> go beards! woooooo


I think thats your imagination speaking.


----------



## Antipode

Soooo many guys posting on here. No issue with that, but where are all the woman?


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Really? I think I'm pushing him down to a 5.5/6. :/
> 
> It's gotta be the beard, man.


haha aww thats alright, the beard is a work in progress.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Soooo many guys posting on here. No issue with that, but where are *all the woman*?


Your statement is contradictory. I _guess_ @CourtneyJD satisfies the "woman" requirement.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Your statement is contradictory. I _guess_ @CourtneyJD satisfies the "woman" requirement.


Yes but we should get @Swede and @dulcinea here just to balance things out a little.


----------



## Antipode

I don't think I've seen a picture of Swede, yet?


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Raawx_
> 
> 
> yeah... well... your avatar has a beard
> 
> go beards! woooooo


Its okay, some people are beard ppl, some ppl are clean shaven types. I think you have a nice face anyway. Don't let @Raawx's grade get you down. He also gave me a 6.5, for doing a close-up w. no makeup, but I still get lots of compliments on my looks. It aint nothin but a thang!


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> I don't think I've seen a picture of Swede, yet?


I think there are some in the Nose thread.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> I don't think I've seen a picture of Swede, yet?


Nose thread. you were there posting pics too, lol Typical INFJ, not to notice


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> Nose thread. you were there posting pics too, lol Typical INFJ, not to notice


I blame the inferior Se. :wink:


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> I think there are some in the Nose thread.


Lol! thought the same thing at the same time. Kinda scary.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Really? I think I'm pushing him down to a 5.5/6. :/
> 
> It's gotta be the beard, man.


He's got this sweet sad thing going on where I want to just squish his face.

but yeah, fill in that beard and it'd be a lot better.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Your statement is contradictory. I _guess_ @CourtneyJD satisfies the "woman" requirement.


Ah but I am but one woman afloat in a sea of men…

Actually, that doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> Ah but I am but one woman afloat in a sea of men…
> 
> Actually, that doesn't sound too bad.


And what does that make me?


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> Its okay, some people are beard ppl, some ppl are clean shaven types. I think you have a nice face anyway. Don't let @Raawx's grade get you down. He also gave me a 6.5, for doing a close-up w. no makeup, but I still get lots of compliments on my looks. It aint nothin but a thang!


Raawx is totally the toughest grader here.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> And what does that make me?


My new companion in this sea.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Raawx is totally the toughest grader here.


Good. I pride myself on my high standards. Bring me more subjects.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> My new companion in this sea.


Welcome aboard my ship, her name is "The Two Shy Maidens".


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> I don't think so. It wont be perfect, but I think it's possible.


Even if you could most people would still probably disagree with you. I find what most people find attractive, while it might incorporate some objective traits of health, averageness, and proportion, everyone has that thing that "fetish" or whatever you call it, with something that's totally left field, so if you give someone a 5, cuz of a certain trait, there will always be someone to shout, "No way! This person is gorgeous!" because they just love that trait for some reason.


----------



## 77124

azdahak said:


> We're talking about the Azdahak Self-Awareness of Beauty Test.....not the Raawx Damn Girl You Fine Method


What about Vishkalov's objective opinion on psychical beauty. I find it to be the most accurate test around.


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_dulcinea_
> 
> you're beautiful staaahhhhp


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... or beerholder whatever works lol!. But thank you


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> Even if you could most people would still probably disagree with you. I find what most people find attractive, while it might incorporate some objective traits of health, averageness, and proportion, everyone has that thing that "fetish" or whatever you call it, with something that's totally left field, so if you give someone a 5, cuz of a certain trait, there will always be someone to shout, "No way! This person is gorgeous!" because they just love that trait for some reason.


Of course, which is why it's my subjective "objective" standard.


----------



## Rafiki

dulcinea said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... or beerholder whatever works lol!. But thank you


Hey!

well i've thought it as BOTH! so


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Of course, which is why it's my subjective "objective" standard.


I think that beauty is like personality, you can't really please everyone with it. One guys 5 is another guys 10... I'm still feeling like if i hit this place at the right time, I might get one of those. I think there are a few guys out there who like, fair-skinned brunettes generously endowed in the nasal area. xP


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> I think that beauty is like personality, you can't really please everyone with it. One guys 5 is another guys 10... I'm still feeling like if i hit this place at the right time, I might get one of those. I think there are a few guys out there who like, fair-skinned brunettes generously endowed in the nasal area. xP


Again, true. It's all subjective. I'm just giving you guys an impression of where you lie on my personal scale.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Again, true. It's all subjective. I'm just giving you guys an impression of where you lie on my personal scale.


I think that's what we are all secretly doing.


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> I think that's what we are all secretly doing.


I guess I just have the audacity to make mine know.


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> I think that beauty is like personality, you can't really please everyone with it. One guys 5 is another guys 10... I'm still feeling like if i hit this place at the right time, I might get one of those. I think there are a few guys out there who like, fair-skinned brunettes generously endowed in the nasal area. xP


If you want to see how subjective beauty is:

In Japan, woman would bind their feet at a young age, making their foot grow into a "U," becaues it's what was considered "beauty."


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> If you want to see how subjective beauty is:
> 
> In Japan, woman would bind their feet at a young age, making their foot grow into a "U," becaues it's what was considered "beauty."


Exactly, and aren't there some places where fat really is fabulous?


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> If you want to see how subjective beauty is:
> 
> In Japan, woman would bind their feet at a young age, making their foot grow into a "U," becaues it's what was considered "beauty."


Don't forget the black teeth.

And I remember some ancient latin american civilization would have people bind their heads and feet to get them to look more perfect.

Botox is the modern adaption of this.



dulcinea said:


> Exactly, and aren't there some places where fat really is fabulous?


I think that may have been the 1500-1850s.


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> Exactly, and aren't there some places where fat really is fabulous?


What I find more fascinating, is that the more I like someone's personality, the more attractive they become. As in, they literally just become more attractive to me--as if I see them differently.


----------



## azdahak

Vishkalov said:


> What about Vishkalov's objective opinion on psychical beauty. I find it to be the most accurate test around.


He's a total quack. He got his Ph.D. in girl watching at an -online- school.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> I guess I just have the audacity to make mine know.


Sure, if that's what you want to call it.


----------



## dulcinea

My hypothesis is that it boils down to genetics. I think we find people who have similar genes to ourselves more attractive. There was even a study that showed that people tended to find the faces that looked more like themselves and like family members more attractive than other faces. That's probably why average faces tend to look more attractive, a more average looking person looks like they could be in just about any family, at least of the same ethnic background.


----------



## azdahak

Antipode said:


> What I find more fascinating, is that the more I like someone's personality, the more attractive they become. As in, they literally just become more attractive to me--as if I see them differently.


This is very true. Physical attraction is only the first and most trivial step. If physical attraction were really the primary glue that holds a relationship together, few people over 40 would remain married.

Then in time you find you start to enjoy the little "imperfections".


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> What I find more fascinating, is that the more I like someone's personality, the more attractive they become. As in, they literally just become more attractive to me--as if I see them differently.


I think that's what happens to all of us.


----------



## azdahak

dulcinea said:


> My hypothesis is that it boils down to genetics. I think we find people who have similar genes to ourselves more attractive. There was even a study that showed that people tended to find the faces that looked more like themselves and like family members more attractive than other faces. That's probably why average faces tend to look more attractive, a more average looking person looks like they could be in just about any family, at least of the same ethnic background.



read the article I posted...it talks about that and much more


----------



## 77124

dulcinea said:


> My hypothesis is that it boils down to genetics. I think we find people who have similar genes to ourselves more attractive. There was even a study that showed that people tended to find the faces that looked more like themselves and like family members more attractive than other faces. That's probably why average faces tend to look more attractive, a more average looking person looks like they could be in just about any family, at least of the same ethnic background.



Everything is either genetics or environment, nature vs nurture. Beauty/art/attraction is no exception.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Don't forget the black teeth.
> 
> And I remember some ancient latin american civilization would have people bind their heads and feet to get them to look more perfect.
> 
> Botox is the modern adaption of this.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that may have been the 1500-1850s.


how could we overlook the neck elongating rings? Some cultures seem to think women need to look like giraffes to be pretty, guess it's not much better than western culture that thinks they need to look like a walking sculpture made of toothpicks.


----------



## Rafiki

but there's gotta be more to loving women of other ethnicities than taboo or rebellion hah


----------



## dulcinea

azdahak said:


> read the article I posted...it talks about that and much more


Where did you post it? I'm always up for a good article!


----------



## 77124

Honestly when it comes to attraction, a girl with a tattoo gets + .5 on the 1-10 scale for every tattoo, up until the number 8.


----------



## cheburashka

Antipode said:


> If you want to see how subjective beauty is:
> 
> In Japan, woman would bind their feet at a young age, making their foot grow into a "U," becaues it's what was considered "beauty."


I'm fairly certain this was only in China. They were formed into a "lotus" shape and it was usually a sign of prosperity and wealth if a woman had smaller feet... sorry to butt in. I looked it up to make sure that there was never any footbinding in Japan, and am fairly certain that there wasn't.


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> but there's gotta be more to loving women of other ethnicities than taboo or rebellion hah


I think so too. I think the initial reaction can be a genetic predisposition, and some people of different ethnicities can still have similar traits. but I think @Antipode makes a good point too, because if you bond with a person it makes them more attractive no matter what they look like. I'm a daughter of a biracial couple, by the way.


----------



## dulcinea

essiechan said:


> I'm fairly certain this was only in China. They were formed into a "lotus" shape and it was usually a sign of prosperity and wealth if a woman had smaller feet... sorry to butt in. I looked it up to make sure that there was never any footbinding in Japan, and am fairly certain that there wasn't.


Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Antipode

essiechan said:


> I'm fairly certain this was only in China. They were formed into a "lotus" shape and it was usually a sign of prosperity and wealth if a woman had smaller feet... sorry to butt in. I looked it up to make sure that there was never any footbinding in Japan, and am fairly certain that there wasn't.


We're both kind of right. There was foot-binding in Japan, but they banned it in 1915.


----------



## azdahak

dulcinea said:


> Where did you post it? I'm always up for a good article!



Back there with my selfie that was "too old" to be rated.


For your convenience: http://www.viewzone.com/faces.html


----------



## azdahak

Vishkalov said:


> Honestly when it comes to attraction, a girl with a tattoo gets + .5 on the 1-10 scale for every tattoo, up until the number 8.



This is a generational thing probably...but for me a cute "girly" ankle tattoo is a -0.5, anything more prominent is -1, and tramp stamps, three page soliloquies in Calligraphic Font, or something that's gonna get messed up with a future C-section is -5


----------



## 77124

azdahak said:


> This is a generational thing probably...but for me a cute "girly" ankle tattoo is a -0.5, anything more prominent is -1, and tramp stamps, three page soliloquies in Calligraphic Font, or something that's gonna get messed up with a future C-section is -5


hahaha, I should clarify, good quality tattoos are + .5


----------



## dulcinea

azdahak said:


> Back there with my selfie that was "too old" to be rated.
> 
> 
> For your convenience: What makes us attractive? What is beauty?: Viewzone


What I find kinda funny about that was that I found the non symetrical face more attractive the second I saw it. It seems more warm and inviting to me.


----------



## azdahak

Antipode said:


> We're both kind of right. There was foot-binding in Japan, but they banned it in 1915.



Asians have -nothing- on the Mayan aristocracy.


View attachment 92966


----------



## Somniorum

Antipode said:


> We're both kind of right. There was foot-binding in Japan, but they banned it in 1915.


Not... precisely. 

Taiwan under Japanese rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There was only foot binding in "Japan" in the sense that it existed in Taiwan, which Japan had taken from China in the first Sino-Japanese War. Japan had the island only from 1895 to 1945, and foot binding was not, as far as any evidence suggests that I know of, practiced by (or rather imposed on) Japanese women - it only existed in Taiwan because the island had been previously partly colonised by Han Chinese, who had spread the practice to the local Taiwanese as well. Japan never much liked the practice, and started to make concrete efforts to end it as early as 1901. 

So in a sense, you could say that foot binding existed in "Japan" because it existed in a shortly-held colonial possession, but it'd be around as accurate as to say that Italians spoke Amharic, because Italy briefly annexed Ethiopia before WWII (and then lost it after).


----------



## disguise

I found the attraction test! Do you love me now?

@Vishkalov I like your hair  Actually you have a really pleasing face: it makes me think of you as a nice/kind person.


----------



## Courtalort

azdahak said:


> We're talking about the Azdahak Self-Awareness of Beauty Test.....not the Raawx Damn Girl You Fine Method


I think @Raawx needs to copyright that.


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> Honestly when it comes to attraction, a girl with a tattoo gets + .5 on the 1-10 scale for every tattoo, up until the number 8.


Oh better deduct points from me then. No tattoos over here. I can't think of anything I'd be certain I'd still like well enough to have tattooed on my body for the rest of my life. But I don't mind them, or even like them, on guys. Depending on the tattoo.

If you have a douche tattoo, i.e.: barbed wire around your arm, a chinese symbol, a sports logo, or a man-stamp, you can go ahead and deduct at least 5 points.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> how could we overlook the neck elongating rings? Some cultures seem to think women need to look like giraffes to be pretty, guess it's not much better than western culture that thinks they need to look like a walking sculpture made of toothpicks.


These were all great points and I was hoping they'd be brought up. 

But I will say that even though western culture may prefer thin women, I find in my day to day life that men themselves prefer curvy women. I have a very curvy body (16 inch difference between my waist and my hips, and then large breasts), and men just love to stare or complement me on it. Women sometimes do, but only if we are friends. So what I've determined is that men think my body is better than women do, because women are what actually shape that western culture where thin is in. It's just like I don't really like big body builder bodies. I like strong looking men, or thinner men, not bulky/beefy. Channing Tatum does nothing for me.


----------



## Antipode

Somniorum said:


> Not... precisely.
> 
> Taiwan under Japanese rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There was only foot binding in "Japan" in the sense that it existed in Taiwan, which Japan had taken from China in the first Sino-Japanese War. Japan had the island only from 1895 to 1945, and foot binding was not, as far as any evidence suggests that I know of, practiced by (or rather imposed on) Japanese women - it only existed in Taiwan because the island had been previously partly colonised by Han Chinese, who had spread the practice to the local Taiwanese as well. Japan never much liked the practice, and started to make concrete efforts to end it as early as 1901.
> 
> So in a sense, you could say that foot binding existed in "Japan" because it existed in a shortly-held colonial possession, but it'd be around as accurate as to say that Italians spoke Amharic, because Italy briefly annexed Ethiopia before WWII (and then lost it after).


:shocked: Thanks, bud!


----------



## 0+n*1

This is my best picture


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> View attachment 92990
> 
> 
> ^ Normal
> 
> View attachment 92991
> 
> 
> ^ If I ever were to live my life without bangs. xD


You are seriously so handsome. I'm going to give you a solid 8. I have no idea if I've actually rated you before or not…I pay almost no attention.


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> That test gave me such inaccurate results that I didn't even bother making a note of it. It was right about a few things but I disregarded it when it told me I find the average person more attractive than the average person does.


I know! The highest score I gave any of the pics was a 5 because none of them were attractive to me, but it told me I rate higher than the average person? I gave most of them 1s 2s or 3s...


----------



## Courtalort

Well aren't you guys fancy @Raawx @Vishkalov ? 

I want to get into acting, and you are both over here looking at educational analysis and neuroscience.

I've always been more witty, quick, with a photographic/audiographic memory (I call it photographic light, since it's not perfectly that way, but very close) but I have almost no follow through on high levels of education. I get bored very very quickly.

PS: I'm actually most likely ESTP or ESFP not ENTP. Please don't hate me… :kitteh:


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> I want to get into acting,


Yeah, I want to go into modeling...

No wait, I'm going into elementary education. That's the same thing, though, right? 

No? Teachers don't model?

Oh well...


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> Well aren't you guys fancy @Raawx @Vishkalov ?
> 
> I want to get into acting, and you are both over here looking at educational analysis and neuroscience.
> 
> I've always been more witty, quick, with a photographic/audiographic memory (I call it photographic light, since it's not perfectly that way, but very close) but I have almost no follow through on high levels of education. I get bored very very quickly.
> 
> PS: I'm actually most likely ESTP or ESFP not ENTP. Please don't hate me… :kitteh:



Yeah I get bored very quickly too, that's why my interests are so interdisciplinary.


----------



## CelticaNoir

Let's get back to the original subject here! *flail* 8/10.

And my picture's in my profile. >.>


----------



## Antipode

Oh the type 4s. :tongue:


----------



## CelticaNoir

Wot aboot us, feller? *fail accent forever*


----------



## Courtalort

Hey now missy I had _just_ given @Antipode an 8.


----------



## Rafiki

Everyone here has visited everyone else's page. We should just have an orjeh


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Hey now missy I had _just_ given @_Antipode_ an 8.


And it's so humbling considering I'm not your gruffy type. :3


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> And it's so humbling considering I'm not your gruffy type. :3


Yeah. Imagine you were like 10 years older and had a beard. meow.


----------



## CelticaNoir

@CourtneyJD You wrangling for a fighting, honey? 

(XD)


----------



## Courtalort

pancaketreehouse said:


> Everyone here has visited everyone else's page. We should just have an orjeh


I could get in on that. 

…pun intended...


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Yeah. Imagine you were like 10 years older and had a beard. meow.


I have to shave every other day, believe it or not. 

I don't like facial hair.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> I have to shave every other day, believe it or not.
> 
> I don't like facial hair.


Well I guess you're 21, so that makes sense. I thought you were younger than that and felt skeevy. so let's imagine you were 3 years older and actually liked facial hair. Then you'd get a 9.


----------



## Courtalort

CelticaNoir said:


> @CourtneyJD You wrangling for a fighting, honey?
> 
> (XD)


Is that a challenge?


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Well I guess you're 21, so that makes sense. I thought you were younger than that and felt skeevy. so let's imagine you were 3 years older and actually liked facial hair. Then you'd get a 9.


Well, I also age every other day. 

If you were 3 years older and had a beard, I'd give you a 9, too.


----------



## CelticaNoir

*the popcorn watches the chaos with her*
@CourtneyJD Dunno toots, whaddya think?


----------



## dulcinea

Wow the ladies on here are fighting over @Antipode Rawr! Cmon don't tell me that's not some of the attraction of why you keep coming on here.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> Hey weren't you just fighting with someone over @_Antipode_? Girls are so fickle!
> 
> Or did you want_ both_


Actually I never was. I was arguing because she came on here and told us to get back on topic when I had just rated someone. 

But he's mine too. 

I have a lot of people who are mine. That's why I'm greedy.

You're mine now too.


----------



## Rafiki

ownt


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> You're mine now too.


But I'm not even into girls!


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> That's the thing too. The guys I've dated were not full of themselves. They were really down to earth, and didn't really think of themselves as being that attractive.


Doesn't that just make them exponentially more attractive?


----------



## lolthevoidlol

Attraction test when looking at females-
60% counter culture
65% seductive
35% cheerful
65% intelligent
70% trendy

when looking at males-
65% counter culture
70% seductive
65% cheerful
60% intelligent
65% trendy


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> Doesn't that just make them exponentially more attractive?


Oh yes of course.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> I can see that. Remember, for me 8+ is in the fuckable range.


That's true. Same with me too. 

See…walking down the street I rarely give over a 6. So a 9 is like, "I'm gonna rip your shirt off and bang you right here on the ground. And if you don't want to, I'm going to make you want to by constantly talking about sex until you cave."


----------



## Antipode

I'm sorry, but I simply can't be owned. 

I mean, unless you buy me a chocolate milk or something, but other than that.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> That's true. Same with me too.
> 
> See…walking down the street I rarely give over a 6. So a 9 is like, "I'm gonna rip your shirt off and bang you right here on the ground. And if you don't want to, I'm going to make you want to by constantly talking about sex until you cave."


See, I'm a lot more subliminal. I give them glances. There are few people at my school I would have sex with in an instant. But like, it would have to be like planned and shit.




Antipode said:


> I'm sorry, but I simply can't be owned.





Antipode said:


> I mean, unless you buy me a chocolate milk or something, but other than that.




Are you trying to be adorable? Ugh. It's too much.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> That's true. Same with me too.
> 
> See…walking down the street I rarely give over a 6. So a 9 is like, "I'm gonna rip your shirt off and bang you right here on the ground. And if you don't want to, I'm going to make you want to by constantly talking about sex until you cave."


I think a 6 and below, to me, is like every other person--they just blend in.

7-7.9 are the slightly above average, normal peeps.

8-8.9 are the really attractive ones.

9-9.9 are just angels. 

10: very very rare breed. I've only seen two in my life I'd give a 10, and one was only for a second. xD


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> I think a 6 and below, to me, is like every other person--they just blend in.
> 
> 7-7.9 are the slightly above average, normal peeps.
> 
> 8-8.9 are the really attractive ones.
> 
> 9-9.9 are just angels.
> 
> 10: very very rare breed. I've only seen two in my life I'd give a 10, and one was only for a second. xD


I thought you were "Mr. No Numbers"?


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> But I'm not even into girls!


Well neither am I, but you are platonically mine.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Well neither am I, but you are platonically mine.


Well. I'm into all of ya'll. So there. 

It's fun being bi. I hope I never actually need to pick between the two.


----------



## dulcinea

I am also apparently rather picky when it comes to looks... I used to not be, because my ex from a decade ago looked like a chubby Donny Osmond:

View attachment 93040


The one after that looked like Roger Federer:
View attachment 93041


The one after that looked like a fluffy Jerry O'Connell

View attachment 93042


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> I thought you were "Mr. No Numbers"?


No, I just have a hard time giving numbers. They kind of shift around. xD


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> I'm sorry, but I simply can't be owned.
> 
> I mean, unless you buy me a chocolate milk or something, but other than that.


Here you go. Welcome to the land of indentured servitude.


----------



## dulcinea

I sometimes wonder how my life would be different if I were a 10. I wonder if I'd have much of a personality and all that happy stuff, if I'd have a better job, if I'd be married by now, etc.


----------



## Antipode

Old friends:









I'd give her fixed up photo an almost 10, but the original I'd give a 9.









9th grade crush. I freaking lover her nose. :blushed:


----------



## dulcinea

Dang it @Antipode what is it with you? Girls just wanna make you their pet, or into their slave, are you sure that you wanna get into older women? xP


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> See, I'm a lot more subliminal. I give them glances. There are few people at my school I would have sex with in an instant. But like, it would have to be like planned and shit.


Hah. I sound like a total whore. 

i'm not, I promise.


----------



## Courtalort

I'm not touching the religion thing with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Did you have a study? Curious--you seem really bright (and no I don't just mean because of the hence. xD)


What do you mean by have a study? 
Like, did I go to college?


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> What do you mean by have a study?
> Like, did I go to college?


Hah. Did she? 

Yeah, she probably did.

On an unrelated note:

Chloë Grace Moretz: 9/10 (it's okay because I'm 19, don't worry)


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> What do you mean by have a study?
> Like, did I go to college?


Haha, I meant to put "degree." Yes, college.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> I'm not touching the religion thing with a 10 foot pole.


I try to refrain from it as much as I can myself, but I don't have a problem talking about certain principles, such as in scriptures, because I believe principles transcend religion. I've read some of Confucius' ideas in school, and was like "This makes a lot of sense!" doesn't mean I'm gonna run out and practice Confucianism, because, to me, subscribing to an idea is different from subscribing to a religion. Religion involves a sort of routine. Spirituality, however, engages the mind and heart.


----------



## Antipode

Antipode said:


> Technically, I meant it as a hint.
> 
> So I win with technicalities!


Why is this still so funny? xD


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Hah. Did she?
> 
> Yeah, she probably did.
> 
> On an unrelated note:
> 
> Chloë Grace Moretz: 9/10 (it's okay because I'm 19, don't worry)


Yeah she does have a pointy chin.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> I'm not touching the religion thing with a 10 foot pole.


What happens when talking about religion.

"Oh, this will be fun."


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Haha, I meant to put "degree." Yes, college.


Ah ok. I was wondering if I was being dumb or what. 

And yes I went to college, but I still need to finish (I lose focus quickly and got bored). I'm wanting to get into acting, but if that doesn't work out I'll probably want to get my phD or masters in sociology or political science. Don't want to sound snooty, but since you asked, my IQ is 142 and I have a very good memory, so that makes it all easy for me.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Ah ok. I was wondering if I was being dumb or what.
> 
> And yes I went to college, but I still need to finish (I lose focus quickly and got bored). I'm wanting to get into acting, but if that doesn't work out I'll probably want to get my phD or masters in sociology or political science. Don't want to sound snooty, but since you asked, my IQ is 142 and I have a very good memory, so that makes it all easy for me.


Ugh. Stop. You're actually perfect.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> What happens when talking about religion.
> 
> "Oh, this will be fun."


This is true. I find it kinda funny that a few of my workmates, admitted that at first they thought I was an atheist, lol.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> Why is this still so funny? xD


I'm choosing to go with--because you like my face SO MUCH! and sticking with that one xP


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> What happens when talking about religion.
> 
> "Oh, this will be fun."


Exactly. It's such an extremely personal thing that I don't really like to discuss it unless it's on a hypothetical level. And i think it's a really good way to make people pissed at you about something that neither of you will ever change.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Ah ok. I was wondering if I was being dumb or what.
> 
> And yes I went to college, but I still need to finish (I lose focus quickly and got bored). I'm wanting to get into acting, but if that doesn't work out I'll probably want to get my phD or masters in sociology or political science. Don't want to sound snooty, but since you asked, my IQ is 142 and I have a very good memory, so that makes it all easy for me.


Sometimes I feel like I'm cheating since I have an amazing memory and can write really well.

In one of my history courses, I didn't learn a single thing (hate history); yet, I ended up getting an A because I could BS essays like a beast. 

(Don't want to sound snooty, but I've won 1st place in a national writing contest--25k.  I'll buy you all chocolate milk.)

But sociology is a really exciting area. I took a class in high school. It's like a mixture of psychology and critical thinking.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Vishkalov said:


> That test gave me such inaccurate results that I didn't even bother making a note of it. It was right about a few things but I disregarded it when it told me I find the average person more attractive than the average person does.


Just for fun, I don't take any of these tests seriously.


----------



## Antipode

Me trying to focus in history class, especially American History:










I think the course actually made me forget historical things I once knew. xD


----------



## dulcinea

I hope I haven't offended anyone btw with the little that I had said...


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm cheating since I have an amazing memory and can write really well.
> 
> In one of my history courses, I didn't learn a single thing (hate history); yet, I ended up getting an A because I could BS essays like a beast.
> 
> (Don't want to sound snooty, but I've won 1st place in a national writing contest--25k.  I'll buy you all chocolate milk.)
> 
> But sociology is a really exciting area. I took a class in high school. It's like a mixture of psychology and critical thinking.


That's exactly how I am. I can remember questions from previous tests or how the book was phrased, so I got really good grades just by memorizing. 

And that is a good way to describe sociology. I just like looking at the societal and demographic factors and determining the probability that you will be the way you are. It's a big game of statistics I suppose. And yeah, get me that chocolate milk bitch. 

I got a 12 of 12 on my ACT writing portion. Does that count?


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm cheating since I have an amazing memory and can write really well.
> 
> In one of my history courses, I didn't learn a single thing (hate history); yet, I ended up getting an A because I could BS essays like a beast.
> 
> (Don't want to sound snooty, but I've won 1st place in a national writing contest--25k.  I'll buy you all chocolate milk.)
> 
> But sociology is a really exciting area. I took a class in high school. It's like a mixture of psychology and critical thinking.


I often get by really well when assignments require writing too. Wonder if this is a general INFJ thing...

Last time I had my IQ tested, I think it was 135... or 140... It seems to go back and forth. My memory isn't great as my ability to visualize. I'm usually pretty good at mental math, because I can see the math problem being written in my head.


----------



## Courtalort

Ok kiddos. I'm going to bed. 

I shall troll this thread in plenty tomorrow, as I have literally nothing to do all day.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

TheUglyGENE said:


> There is no question but perhaps *YOU* are like ME *a carrier of the Dreadful Ugly Gene!*


:crying: first my mother now you...*sobs* why meee??
mmkay imma have you know..i am not that ugly..maybe..yeah..

oh just a question that popped into my head @TheUglyGENE
what if two people carrying the ugly gene, had a baby
will it be like *the ugly motherfucker baby*
who strikes fear and waves vomit to those brave enough to look at it's cursed face


----------



## Antipode

Hey, someone managed to derail the conversation that derailed the thread.

Impressive.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i wonder where it all went completely off track


----------



## Antipode

Insert UserName said:


> :crying: first my mother now you...*sobs* why meee??
> mmkay imma have you know..i am not that ugly..maybe..yeah..
> 
> oh just a question that popped into my head @_TheUglyGENE_
> what if two people carrying the ugly gene, had a baby
> will it be like *the ugly motherfucker baby*
> who strikes fear and waves vomit to those brave enough to look at it's cursed face


By the way, we need you to join our conversations on here. 

I hereby invite you into this super secret (in the open) club.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> By the way, we need you to join our conversations on here.
> 
> I hereby invite you into this super secret (in the open) club.


Do you think in gifs? How do you do it? How are you not an Ne dom? What do you search to find the perfect gif? So many questions...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> By the way, we need you to join our conversations on here.
> 
> I hereby invite you into this super secret (in the open) club.


yessss i'm in!


----------



## Blystone

Insert UserName said:


> :crying: first my mother now you...*sobs* why meee??
> mmkay imma have you know..i am not that ugly..maybe..yeah..
> 
> oh just a question that popped into my head @TheUglyGENE
> what if two people carrying the ugly gene, had a baby
> will it be like *the ugly motherfucker baby*
> who strikes fear and waves vomit to those brave enough to look at it's cursed face


People need to understand The Ugly Gene is not of anything you know this is a very rare and special case that just so happens to attack all and every MBTI type but is most commonly found in the SJ combination LIKE ME! now, please contact me personally for more information on how to fix such a disease that I and my researchers like to call "The Ugly Gene".


----------



## Blystone

Antipode said:


> Hey, someone managed to derail the conversation that derailed the thread.
> 
> Impressive.


The gifs you keep posting are derailing the whole thread,please stop!


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Do you think in gifs? How do you do it? How are you not an Ne dom? What do you search to find the perfect gif? So many questions...


Hahaha, no I don't think in gifs--it's kind of a new thing I've been doing. It's just more enjoyable for me. 

As for Ne dom, I don't think so. Ne-doms can make amazing comics because they come up with the funniest stuff. I can't come up with anything funny. xD However, I can be really witty when I'm able to work off of what someone else says/does, which makes me "seem" funny to others. But I'm not really. 

As for how I find my gifs...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

TheUglyGENE said:


> People need to understand The Ugly Gene is not of anything you know this is a very rare and special case that just so happens to attack all and every MBTI type but is most commonly found in the SJ combination LIKE ME! now, please contact me personally for more information on how to fix such a disease that I and my researchers like to call "The Ugly Gene".


you know what?...i think i'm good living with my ugliness
i mean there's always plastic surgery
perfect nose here i come!


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Hahaha, no I don't think in gifs--it's kind of a new thing I've been doing. It's just more enjoyable for me.
> 
> As for Ne dom, I don't think so. Ne-doms can make amazing comics because they come up with the funniest stuff. I can't come up with anything funny. xD However, I can be really witty when I'm able to work off of what someone else says/does, which makes me "seem" funny to others. But I'm not really.
> 
> As for how I find my gifs...



Ahh. Fair enough. How do you post them?


----------



## Blystone

Antipode said:


> Hey, someone managed to derail the conversation that derailed the thread.
> 
> Impressive.


The gifs you keep posting are derailing the whole thread,please stop!


----------



## Antipode

TheUglyGENE said:


> The gifs you keep posting are derailing the whole *thread,please* stop!


No adequate space between two words and comma.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> No adequate space between two words and comma.


^Oh, she is perfect. I've met her before~


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Ahh. Fair enough. How do you post them?


Oh--well, you use the same way you would for a photo. However, switch on over to URL and place the gif URL into it.

It usually works much better if you right click the URL and press "copy image URL," rather than rely on the address bar. Sometimes the source is different.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> ^Oh, she is perfect. I've met her before~


Who is it?


----------



## Antipode

@Insert UserName, did we lose you in the midst of Cafe's mini-breakdown?


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Who is it?


Dianna Agron. She's literally got a perfect face. 9.5/10 to me.

Let me see if this works.










I dun't it.



Antipode said:


> @_Insert UserName_, did we lose you in the midst of Cafe's mini-breakdown?


It's pretty consistent. Around 12:10pm every night for me.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Dianna Agron. She's literally got a perfect face. 9.5/10 to me.
> 
> Let me see if this works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dun't it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty consistent. Around 12:10pm every night for me.


Yes, I know! 3:10 for me (damn 3 hours earlier than me).

Drives me insane when it hits, also drives me insane not knowing why it does it haha. I can't think of anything. A friend said it might be updates--laughed at that. 

Personality Cafe... updating. xD


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Yes, I know! 3:10 for me (damn 3 hours earlier than me).
> 
> Drives me insane when it hits, also drives me insane not knowing why it does it haha. I can't think of anything. A friend said it might be updates--laughed at that.
> 
> Personality Cafe... updating. xD


Thats the only rational explanation I have for it.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Thats the only rational explanation I have for it.


Every day? Personality Cafe could take over the world given the amount of "improvements" they made a day.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Every day? Personality Cafe could take over the world given the amount of "improvements" they made a day.


Fine. It's hacks.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Dianna Agron. She's literally got a perfect face. 9.5/10 to me.


I'm not a big blonde fan. Don't get me wrong, there are some pretty and hot blondes out there, it's just not the color I tend to gravitate to.

Although, blond guys tend to almost always pull it off.


----------



## Blystone

Antipode said:


> Every day? Personality Cafe could take over the world given the amount of "improvements" they made a day.


The Ugly Gene will take over the world at any given time because you people are not open minded enough to notice such an obvious illness within humanity!


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> I'm not a big blonde fan. Don't get me wrong, there are some pretty and hot blondes out there, it's just not the color I tend to gravitate to.
> 
> Although, blond guys tend to almost always pull it off.


Eh, neither am I. Can you give me some examples of blond guys?


----------



## Antipode

TheUglyGENE said:


> The Ugly Gene will take over the world at any given time because you people are not open minded enough to notice such an obvious illness within humanity!


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


>


----------



## Antipode

@Raawx, first, tell me what you think of Grace from Daily Grace.

I find her to be one of the most attractive woman in the world--I might even give her a ten. Her voice is so sexy, too.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> @_Raawx_, first, tell me what you think of Grace from Daily Grace.
> 
> I find her to be one of the most attractive woman in the world--I might even give her a ten. Her voice is so sexy, too.


She's quite cute. 8-8.5/10, I would say.


----------



## Blystone

Raawx said:


> She's quite cute. 8-8.5/10, I would say.


I don't mean to jump in on your conversation or make you feel bad about having The Ugly Gene but i rate Grace a 0/10.


----------



## Antipode

@Raawx, okay blond guys--and you might be the only person of 4 who knows that "blond" is used for males, and "blonde" for females. Congrats. 

Just picking random pictures from google.



















^ I always get told I look like him, for some reason.


----------



## Antipode

TheUglyGENE said:


> I don't mean to jump in on your conversation or make you feel bad about having The Ugly Gene but i rate Grace a 0/10.


Your antipode scores are cute. :3


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> @_Raawx_, okay blond guys--and you might be the only person of 4 who knows that "blond" is used for males, and "blonde" for females. Congrats.
> 
> Just picking random pictures from google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ I always get told I look like him, for some reason.


Oh, you know. 

Top 1 is extremely attractive. I forget his name, but he's from skins, and I would totally bang him in a heartbeat. 8.5-9/10.
Second one is too young looking.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Oh, you know.
> 
> Top 1 is extremely attractive. I forget his name, but he's from skins, and I would totally bang him in a heartbeat. 8.5-9/10.
> Second one is too young looking.


Really? The top one looks much younger than the bottom one to me. :shocked: Strange, haha. Wonder why that is. I'd give the bottom one a 10--hard to really get better look than that in life.


----------



## Raawx

@CourtneyJD, it's you!



Antipode said:


> Really? The top one looks much younger than the bottom one to me. :shocked: Strange, haha. Wonder why that is. I'd give the bottom one a 10--hard to really get better look than that in life.


Oh, now thats strange. I don't know. The second one has a Jesse McCartney, early 2000s look to him. It's kinda cheesy imo.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> @_CourtneyJD_, it's you!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now thats strange. I don't know. The second one has a Jesse McCartney, early 2000s look to him. It's kinda cheesy imo.


That is Jesse McCartney xD


----------



## Antipode

More like,
@CourtneyJD, "







"


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> That is Jesse McCartney xD












Heh. Woops. I remember, there was a time when I thought he was attractive too.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> More like,
> @_CourtneyJD_, "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "


Nawww

More like: 









Right, @CourtneyJD?


----------



## Antipode

I think I just created a gif monster. xD


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Nawww
> 
> More like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, @CourtneyJD?


I'll say I'm a combo of the popular one, that one, and this one, depending on my mood:


----------



## Courtalort

Insert UserName said:


> oh yes, i'd love a trade!
> just don't piss off the kangaroos or the snakes, or the wombats, or the koalas, oh and stay away from the *continues for hours*


I think of Australia and I think of this: 









Mixed with this: 









And then maybe a happy little splash of this to make up for it:


----------



## Courtalort

Loki Grim said:


> Dam, this is going to get more responses than my topic (Guess the personality type of the person above you based on their picture.) :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 93064


See, I'm conflicted because I think you're probably a 6/10 based on that pic. But then I see your screen name has Loki in it and that makes me want to give you a 7. I fucking love Loki. I have his helmet on my keychain. I have his face on a pin that's on my car visor. I always play him in hero clicks. 

MUCH CONFUSED! VERY INDECISION!


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> See, I'm conflicted because I think you're probably a 6/10 based on that pic. But then I see your screen name has Loki in it and that makes me want to give you a 7. I fucking love Loki. I have his helmet on my keychain. I have his face on a pin that's on my car visor. I always play him in hero clicks.
> 
> MUCH CONFUSED! VERY INDECISION!


Settle at 6.5 with me?

*ahem*

The panel decrees that you are a 6.5.

EDIT: I just thought of a brilliant idea for a new thread. American Idol but with faces. I mean, I've already been called Simon before. Why the fuck not?


----------



## Courtalort

Dafuq was with the whole Ugly Gene thing? He best not say that to me. 

Bitch, I'm fabulous!


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Settle at 6.5 with me?
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> The panel decrees that you are a 6.5.
> 
> EDIT: I just thought of a brilliant idea for a new thread. American Idol but with faces. I mean, I've already been called Simon before. Why the fuck not?


Oh, well, who would I be to go against the panel? 

And that's cool, but I swear to God if anyone refers to me as Paula I'll cut that bitch. 

PS: I think i'm just as sassy as you. maybe we can just be Simon 1 and Simon 2.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Dafuq was with the whole Ugly Gene thing? He best not say that to me.
> 
> Bitch, I'm fabulous!


True dat. I reported him, and it looks like he managed to get banned.



CourtneyJD said:


> Oh, well, who would I be to go against the panel?
> 
> And that's cool, but I swear to God if anyone refers to me as Paula I'll cut that bitch.
> 
> PS: I think i'm just as sassy as you. maybe we can just be Simon 1 and Simon 2.


Oh, hell no; you certainly aren't no Paula. I think Simon 2 works for you just fine.


----------



## dulcinea

Wait! I thought everyone went to bed! What the....!


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> Wait! I thought everyone went to bed! What the....!


I'ts the morning for me?


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> Wait! I thought everyone went to bed! What the....!


That was like 10 hours ago for me! So I did sleep, and then showered, and now here I am.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> That was like 10 hours ago for me! So I did sleep, and then showered, and now here I am.


No way!?! Me too!!


----------



## Courtalort

@Raawx @pancaketreehouse @Antipode BTW, this has nothing to do with anything but I thought you guys would approve of this gif:


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> That was like 10 hours ago for me! So I did sleep, and then showered, and now here I am.


Oh I gotcha I might not be on here til late tonight. I got wooooooooorrrrrk!


----------



## dulcinea

Just as long as y'all don't stick me w. Paula for having been too generous in the past xP ... I had my reasons.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> Oh I gotcha I might not be on here til late tonight. I got wooooooooorrrrrk!


Well I guess that's a good excuse. Today is my full day off this week, so I will be able to hold down the fort for you.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> Just as long as y'all don't stick me w. Paula for having been too generous in the past xP ... I had my reasons.


Well who do you think you are? We already have 2 Simons.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> @_Raawx_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_Antipode_ BTW, this has nothing to do with anything but I thought you guys would approve of this gif:


How does he do that? I tried him with Lanterna, Sigur Ros, Five Finger Death Punch, Panic! at the Disco, Pierce the viel, the most fun was Flo Rida, haha!


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> How does he do that? I tried him with Lanterna, Sigur Ros, Five Finger Death Punch, Panic! at the Disco, Pierce the viel, the most fun was Flo Rida, haha!


I don't know! It's some sort of sorcery. I tried it with Sail by Awolnation, Seven Devils by Florence and the Machine, and like 5 other songs from my Pandora and it worked with all of them. Even friggin Mumford and Sons.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> Well who do you think you are? We already have 2 Simons.


I'm flippin Steven Tyler!!!!


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> I'm flippin Steven Tyler!!!!


Hah I can totally see it. 
You can be him and then we have 2 critical douche bags (although I'm a bit softer hearted I think). So we need a really soft squishy person to sweeten the blow.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> Hah I can totally see it.
> You can be him and then we have 2 critical douche bags (although I'm a bit softer hearted I think). So we need a really soft squishy person to sweeten the blow.


"Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things." Just sayin!


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> "Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things." Just sayin!


Words to live by.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> @_Raawx_,
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/type-8-forum-challenger/175095-what-does-mean-survive-5.html#post4643760
> 
> Humor me and click on it.


That's it! I'm about to take one of your pics and Ima distort it and plaster all over the forum xP


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Hah I can totally see it.
> You can be him and then we have 2 critical douche bags (although I'm a bit softer hearted I think). So we need a really soft squishy person to sweeten the blow.


I feel as if @Antipode could fill the soft-squishy role. I mean, he's not _that_ soft, but good enough, methinks.


----------



## Antipode

Oh my...

Either spiderman is so magical, or music is so boringly similar... :dry:


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Oh my...
> 
> Either spiderman is so magical, or music is so boringly similar... :dry:


There's a no rap edit? I thank you for this. I thank you dearly.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> I feel as if @_Antipode_ could fill the soft-squishy role. I mean, he's not _that_ soft, but good enough, methinks.


To be honest, I have a hard time saying someone who is ugly to be cute. I don't know why. So I just don't even comment on them. xD


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> To be honest, I have a hard time saying someone who is ugly to be cute. I don't know why. So I just don't even comment on them. xD












Amirite @CourtneyJD? 

Just kidding. I love how nice you are.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> There's a no rap edit? I thank you for this. I thank you dearly.


I had it blasting in my earbuds all night. xD I think she has a pretty auto-tuned voice. Also, I love all the background noises xD

I'd give her a low 7 as for looks.

---

Don't judge me.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> I had it blasting in my earbuds all night. xD I think she has a pretty auto-tuned voice. Also, I love all the background noises xD
> 
> I'd give her a low 7 as for looks.
> 
> ---
> 
> Don't judge me.


I love that song exclusively for the background sound, as you say. I know it's not the correct word, but I know what you mean. Really? A 7? I'd be more inclined to give her an 8, tbh.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Amirite @_CourtneyJD_?
> 
> Just kidding. I love how nice you are.


Hahaha, @dulcinea can back me up. INFJs are some of the nastiest people.

But secretly...


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> I love that song exclusively for the background sound, as you say. I know it's not the correct word, but I know what you mean. Really? A 7? I'd be more inclined to give her an 8, tbh.


My favorite part is the background vocalist when Perry says "So you want to play with magic."

ahhhhAHHHHH xD










Idk about an 8. xD Even my 7 might be too high haha.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> My favorite part is the background vocalist when Perry says "So you want to play with magic."
> 
> ahhhhAHHHHH xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk about an 8. xD Even my 7 might be too high haha.


Remove the shit on her face/hair and she looks so much better. 

I like it too. :3

Tell me that this is not an 8:


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> Hahaha, @_dulcinea_ can back me up. INFJs are some of the nastiest people.
> 
> But secretly...


I usually make my nastiness pretty open, for like a minute, then I go on and pretend it never happened :ninja:


----------



## 77124

Intjs can be nasty too, especially when someone asks us to be honest, because we will be, and the truth is ugly my friends, very ugly indeed.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dulcinea

View attachment 93077


I did the spiderman thing to this song, my current favorite. It's wierd, all of a sudden, he looks like a ballet dancer LOL! It's quite poetic.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Remove the shit on her face/hair and she looks so much better.
> 
> I like it too. :3
> 
> Tell me that this is not an 8:


Um no... that was worse than above. xD

It looks she fell in a vanilla ice cream truck, and someone tried to fix it by placing Mr. Potato head eyes and mouth on her. xDDD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Raawx said:


> Remove the shit on her face/hair and she looks so much better.
> 
> I like it too. :3
> 
> Tell me that this is not an 8:


she may be annoying
and i may be completely straight (i am, don't question it..)
but i may have a slight girl-crush..(based on looks of course)
fuck i'd kiss a girl if i got to choose who


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> Um no... that was worse than above. xD
> 
> It looks someone she fell in a vanilla ice cream truck, and someone tried to fix it by placing Mr. Potato head eyes and mouth on her. xDDD


it does look incredibly fake, i wish they put half the make-up on her face
looks faaaaaaake...


----------



## Antipode

Insert UserName said:


> she may be annoying
> and i may be completely straight (i am, don't question it..)
> but i may have a slight girl-crush..(based on looks of course)
> fuck i'd kiss a girl if i got to choose who


Nameless! It must be early in the morning for you. xD


----------



## Antipode

idkwatimdoing said:


> Yea, I considered that too so I chose to listen to not pop-songs.


Well, then there is your answer.


----------



## dulcinea

idkwatimdoing said:


> Oh, I just like picking things apart.


That can be fun too but only if it bursts other peoples' bubbles:tongue:


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> Well, then there is your answer.


Actually I exhibited the "confirmation bias" of the spiderman while listening to post rock songs, Sigur Ros, and Marble Sounds. I imagined him being a ballet dancer with a poetic soul.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Antipode said:


> Well, then there is your answer.


I'm not convinced that is the only factor, I won't bore you with the details though.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> Oh good god I don't even know what 6am looks like. You are so much more motivated than most. Good on you man.


lol thanks, I have my 3D thinking process (aka dyslexia) to thank for that.


----------



## dulcinea

Okay guys I gotta go to that lovely place called "work" if Y'alls gonna talk about me behind me back in the meantime, do me a favor and make if funny!


----------



## Antipode

idkwatimdoing said:


> I'm not convinced that is the only factor, I won't bore you with the details though.


I enjoy Ti--feel free to give more details. 

But I agree it isn't the only factor; however, when used with "pop-songs," it is perhaps the largest factor. 

I also agree that our brains will "fit together" pieces to create understanding. There are many times when I will zone out and then when I come back into focus, I see the picture of the last image in my of right where I'm actually looking. As in the lines and dots form into the picture. Same idea of the brain forcing connections.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Antipode said:


> I enjoy Ti--feel free to give more details.
> 
> But I agree it isn't the only factor; however, when used with "pop-songs," it is perhaps the largest factor.


Truthfully what I meant was I don't really feel like writing about it at the moment. :bored:


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> No, I'm pretty sure it just runs off of confirmation bias and the fact that our brain will make an attempt to match the beat to what you are seeing. Kind of like how your brain is able to sync mouth movements at a distance with words even though they are actually reaching you at different times.


Well it's obviously not magic but where is the fun in poking holes in it? Just listen to more mainstream music with it and enjoy it.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> Well there's only two chicks to choose from, so I guess the question is which one of us is weird enough to be Alison?


Well I'm not weird enough to be Alison but I'm too weird to be Claire.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> Well it's obviously not magic but where is the fun in poking holes in it? Just listen to more mainstream music with it and enjoy it.


Where is the fun in that?


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> I enjoy Ti--feel free to give more details.
> 
> But I agree it isn't the only factor; however, when used with "pop-songs," it is perhaps the largest factor.
> 
> I also agree that our brains will "fit together" pieces to create understanding. There are many times when I will zone out and then when I come back into focus, I see the picture of the last image in my of right where I'm actually looking. As in the lines and dots form into the picture. Same idea of the brain forcing connections.


I don't know what it's called but it's probably the same thing that makes it so that as long as the correct letters are used and the first and last letters are the same in a word, the middle letters don't matter.


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> Where is the fun in that?


It's in watching Spiderman's mad moves fit the song you're listening to. Sheesh, do I have to do everything around here? :tongue:


----------



## Courtalort

Whispers about @dulcinea into @Raawx 's ear. *snickers*


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Where's the @_Raawx_?


Yo. I'm still at school, fool. 

WEST COAST REPRESENT


----------



## Raawx

courtneyjd said:


> i wanna know who i am too!


me too~

WHO AM I


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> I don't know what it's called but it's probably the same thing that makes it so that as long as the correct letters are used and the first and last letters are the same in a word, the middle letters don't matter.


Yea, our brain loves to make assumptions out of convenience, if it didn't our lives would be hell. For example we all have a blind spot that our brain just fills in for us, even though we can't actually see what is there.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> I don't know what it's called but it's probably the same thing that makes it so that as long as the correct letters are used and the first and last letters are the same in a word, the middle letters don't matter.


Hmm, I didn't think of that example. That's the human mind quickly organizing whats there with what it already knows.


----------



## Antipode

idkwatimdoing said:


> Yea, our brain loves to make assumptions out of convenience, if it didn't our lives would be hell. For example we all have a blind spot that our brain just fills in for us, even though we can't actually see what is there.


It's the same idea as when a baby loses sight of their mother, the baby assumes she is completely gone. "Peek-a-boo."

We mature out of that, thankfully. xD


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Antipode said:


> It's the same idea as when a baby loses sight of their mother, the baby assumes she is completely gone. "Peek-a-boo."
> 
> We mature out of that, thankfully. xD


Slightly different reasoning(lack of object permanence), but you are on the right track. :tongue:


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> Slightly different reasoning(lack of object permanence), but you are on the right track. :tongue:


You're such an INTP. 

Post a picture of yourself so we can judge you on an incredibly superficial level.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> You're such an INTP.
> 
> Post a picture of yourself so we can judge you on an incredibly superficial level.


Meh, I don't really care about people's opinions. One is in my profile if you insist on doing so...


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> Meh, I don't really care about people's opinions. One is in my profile if you insist on doing so...



Well then why are you on the Hot or Not thread? 

PS: I like you. You've got spunk. 

Not that you care.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> Well then why are you on the Hot or Not thread?
> 
> PS: I like you. You've got spunk.
> 
> Not that you care.


Because that spiderman thing annoyed me.


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> Because that spiderman thing annoyed me.


Still doesn't explain why you were on here in the first place. It explains why you commented, but not why you were here at all.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> Still doesn't explain why you were on here in the first place. It explains why you commented, but not why you were here at all.


I made a post in this thread a while back about how the idea of the thread was stupid, so its been spamming my subscribed threads list and I just clicked on it.


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> I made a post in this thread a while back about how the idea of the thread was stupid, so its been spamming my subscribed threads list and I just clicked on it.


Well there you go. 

That's why I unsubscribe from threads I don't like.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> Well there you go.
> 
> That's why I unsubscribe from threads I don't like.


Yea but sometimes I like to look at these kind of things just for informational purposes, they are like mini social experiments.


----------



## Antipode

idkwatimdoing said:


> Yea but sometimes I like to look at these kind of things just for informational purposes, they are like mini social experiments.


You must be a young INTP with the way you talk. It's adorable 

---
@_CourtneyJD_, I think you should post another picture.  You posted on the nose thread, but it was the same pictures as before!
@Raawx, same with you. It's been a long time since you posted a picture.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> You must be a young INTP with the way you talk. It's adorable
> 
> ---
> @_CourtneyJD_, I think you should post another picture.  You posted on the nose thread, but it was the same pictures as before!
> @_Raawx_, same with you. It's been a long time since you posted a picture.


I can post a cute one. I mean, I _am_ pretty fucking cute.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> I can post a cute one. I mean, I _am_ pretty fucking cute.


That's a DAMN fine laptop you got there. 

Although, I'd prefer a picture where you aren't trying to rape us all with your stare. xD


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Antipode said:


> You must be a young INTP with the way you talk. It's adorable


How young is young?


----------



## Antipode

idkwatimdoing said:


> How young is young?


18 and under. 

Definitely not a bad thing, just an observation.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> You must be a young INTP with the way you talk. It's adorable
> 
> ---
> @_CourtneyJD_, I think you should post another picture.  You posted on the nose thread, but it was the same pictures as before!
> @Raawx, same with you. It's been a long time since you posted a picture.


Here you go! Weird angle, but just role with it. This was on Christmas.








PS: No idea why the pics are posted sideways.


----------



## Antipode

Judge my secret weapon.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> I can post a cute one. I mean, I _am_ pretty fucking cute.


You look so sassy and adorable.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Here you go! Weird angle, but just role with it. This was on Christmas.
> View attachment 93094
> 
> 
> PS: No idea why the pics are posted sideways.











There you go.  Fiercely beautiful hair, as always.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> View attachment 93096
> 
> 
> There you go.  Fiercely beautiful hair, as always.


Aww look at you, fixing things for me. <3


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Antipode said:


> 18 and under.
> 
> Definitely not a bad thing, just an observation.


I'm not that young. >.< 

I'm curious what about my speech makes you think that though.


----------



## Antipode

idkwatimdoing said:


> I'm not that young. >.<
> 
> I'm curious what about my speech makes you think that though.


Youngins tend to let their dominate function ruminate through their speech. Then, over time, they tend to mature into harnessing the importance of every function. 

You will notice it with pretty much every type. Granted, it's not a "MBTI" thing; it's more of a human thing.


----------



## Rafiki

You are hot........NOT!




also this is way too hard to follow
can we jus round table this


----------



## Rafiki

ENTrePreneur was taken?


----------



## Raawx

pancaketreehouse said:


> You are hot........NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also this is way too hard to follow
> can we jus round table this


Yo. Like what are you even say.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> Ah well now it just feels forced. Fly free with your Ti.


Damn, I really thought I could pull it off. I guess I'll have to live with seeming childish(which I should really be used to by now).


----------



## Raawx

idkwatimdoing said:


> Damn, I really thought I could pull it off. I guess I'll have to live with seeming childish(which I should really be used to by now).


How old are you? 17?


----------



## 77124

I'm waiting for something relevant to be said to comment


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Vishkalov said:


> I'm waiting for something relevant to be said to comment


But...you...just...commented.....


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Yeah. I never was a fan of name mashups anyways. They always struck me as uncreative. I like @ENTrePeneur's user name though.
> 
> I could see it. You just have a hole where I have a pole. Ahah, I'm witty. *sparkles*


*takes sparkles literally*
*finds gif of man covered in glitter*


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Raawx said:


> How old are you? 17?


I can't tell if you are being serious.


----------



## 77124

idkwatimdoing said:


> But...you...just...commented.....


No that's actually an illusion of a comment.

Your mind is playing tricks on you.


----------



## Raawx

idkwatimdoing said:


> I can't tell if you are being serious.


Neither can I?


----------



## 77124

idkwatimdoing said:


> I can't tell if you are being serious.


 @Raawx is a very serious person.


----------



## ENTrePreneur

pancaketreehouse said:


> ENTrePreneur was taken?


Yes. My face @Raawx? Ok


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Stop making me feel bad! You're a beautiful individual, and don't let anybody else tell you otherwise. <3


It wasn't directed at you, in particular, lol


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> @_Raawx_ is a very serious person.


Clearly.



dulcinea said:


> It wasn't directed at you, in particular, lol


I'm aware. But I still feel guilty.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Yo. Like what are you even say.


This was my exact thought with that. 

What _were_ you saying @pancaketreehouse ?


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> This was my exact thought with that.
> 
> What _were_ you saying @_pancaketreehouse_ ?


Yeah, I think we've come to the conclusion that we have the same mind.

What would our children look like?


----------



## ENTrePreneur

hm. Show face tomorrow? Later tonight?


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> I'm aware. But I still feel guilty.


You have no reason too, because I really don't put a lot of weight on one person's opinion, I came onto this thread with the realization that I'm someone's 3, someone else's 5, and yet someone's 10. One guys' plain jane is another guys hottie, I usually say


----------



## idkwatimdoing

I believe he is trying to form a council to formalize these ratings? Metaphor about the knights of the round table blah blah.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> NOOOOO I SHOULD HAVE SAID SOLE AND I SAID SOUL.


Well, perhaps he is the soul of this group. :3


----------



## Antipode

idkwatimdoing said:


> Sure, but I get asked it when I'm not.


You can almost always tell when someone is a chronic "high" person. It starts to effect their mood and demeanor.

Not to mention their laugh. xD


----------



## 77124

Antipode said:


> Well, perhaps he is the soul of this group. :3


I dunnoo people have told me and my twin our entire lives that we were old souls =P

Hes an INTP, for the record.

and i'm pretty damn spiritual, now before you all jump on me and point out this and that about logic gaps I suggest you get familiar with the philosophy of phenomenology in the words of Ludwig Wittgenstein "whereof one cannot speak, thereof one must remain silent"


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Antipode said:


> You can almost always tell when someone is a chronic "high" person. It starts to effect their mood and demeanor.
> 
> Not to mention their laugh. xD


Maybe, but I was getting asked way before I actually started.


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> I dunnoo people have told me and my twin our entire lives that we were old souls =P
> 
> Hes an INTP, for the record.


*plot twist*

He has a twin.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Well, perhaps he is the soul of this group. :3


Thanks for that. I feel better.


----------



## Antipode

Vishkalov said:


> I dunnoo people have told me and my twin our entire lives that we were old souls =P
> 
> Hes an INTP, for the record.


Omg he has a twin. xD Twins are awesome; I've only known two in my life. 

I actually want twin sons in the future.

Are you really close to your twin?


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Omg he has a twin. xD Twins are awesome; I've only known two in my life.
> 
> I actually want twin sons in the future.
> 
> Are you really close to your twin?


Funny. I thought about nudity when I first read that.


----------



## Raawx

Raawx said:


>


Because I want to give you all nightmares.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

So where are you council people going to get your victims from? I suggest you start with each other in the interest of fairness.


----------



## Raawx

idkwatimdoing said:


> So where are you council people going to get your victims from? I suggest you start with each other in the interest of fairness.


I think we've established that I'm cute as fuck so


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Funny. I thought about nudity when I first read that.


That was...

That was um... yeah.


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> So where are you council people going to get your victims from? I suggest you start with each other in the interest of fairness.


Seconded.


----------



## Courtalort

raawx said:


> because i want to give you all nightmares.


aaahhhhhh


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> That was...
> 
> That was um... yeah.


I mean, I've always wondered what it was like. 

Do you have same looking penises?
Do you have the same sexuality?
Are you attracted to similar people?

I'm not _that_ fucked up.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> *plot twist*
> 
> He has a twin.


----------



## 77124

Antipode said:


> Omg he has a twin. xD Twins are awesome; I've only known two in my life.
> 
> I actually want twin sons in the future.
> 
> Are you really close to your twin?


well...yes and no, he lives in new york as a squater in lower east side manhatten, it's a complicated relationship because our past is fucked up and i've moved past it and he hasn't, and I live in the backwoods of mass, we talk once in a while too a few times a week but we function on the same wavelength, there have been many times when we have said the same thing at the same time, picked up the phone to call each other at the same time, and even some weird happens with some frequency, shit like knowing the other one is in trouble or upset even though were states apart. I'd say most of the meaning without our conversations goes unsaid, but well understood.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> I mean, I've always wondered what it was like.
> 
> Do you have same looking penises?
> Do you have the same sexuality?
> Are you attracted to similar people?
> 
> I'm not _that_ fucked up.


Do you actually want an answer to that?


----------



## Antipode

Vishkalov said:


> well...yes and no, he lives in new york as a squater in lower east side manhatten, it's a complicated relationship because our past is fucked up and i've moved past it and he hasn't, and I live in the backwoods of mass, we talk once in a while too a few times a week but we function on the same wavelength, there have been many times when we have said the same thing at the same time, picked up the phone to call each other at the same time, and even some weird happens with some frequency, shit like knowing the other one is in trouble or upset even though were states apart. I'd say most of the meaning without our conversations goes unsaid, but well understood.


Having a twin brother just seems like a cool way to go through life. Usually thew grow up close since they are always around one another, and then after high school, the potential to keep that up is cool. A forever best friend. 

But that's good that you guys aren't broken apart.


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> Do you actually want an answer to that?


I wouldn't mind, tbh.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Well this is getting weird...


----------



## 77124

Antipode said:


> Having a twin brother just seems like a cool way to go through life. Usually thew grow up close since they are always around one another, and then after high school, the potential to keep that up is cool. A forever best friend.
> 
> But that's good that you guys aren't broken apart.


At one point we weren't talking for almost a year, adult hood changed quite a bit. our childhood experience wasn't one focused on having a best friend, more like survival, we actually spent quite a bit of time seperated, on and off(don't mean to sound dramatic). which has actually made us much closer.


----------



## Austengirl753

this picture is small but I think if you click on it, it becomes larger. The person above me didn't post a picture...


----------



## Raawx

idkwatimdoing said:


> Well this is getting weird...


Welcome to my mind. I'm only this weird with people I'm close with in real life. You would never hear this if we met in person.



Austengirl753 said:


> View attachment 93108



 
You're cute! Are you jewish? I would give you a 7/10.


----------



## 77124

Do you have same looking penises? My *twin* had a rep in highschool for having a large cock
Do you have the same sexuality? Hmm hes into the more mature sort, so am I, but i'm into a few years older, whereas hes into a few decades.
Are you attracted to similar people? intelligence, a little-a lot of crazy, outgoing, yes.


----------



## Antipode

idkwatimdoing said:


> Well this is getting weird...


Raawx and his penis talk?

Yeah, you two should make your own thread for that...


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> Do you have same looking penises? My *twin* had a rep in highschool for having a large cock
> Do you have the same sexuality? Hmm hes into the more mature sort, so am I, but i'm into a few years older, whereas hes into a few decades.
> Are you attracted to similar people? intelligence, a little-a lot of crazy, outgoing, yes.


Huh. Thats actually interesting. Are you guys like the same (the term isn't coming to me) as in you look the same? Do you have the same body structure?



Antipode said:


> Raawx and his penis talk?
> 
> Yeah, you two should make your own thread for that...


Sorry. :sad:


----------



## Antipode

I'd give her an 8. However, her perfect sarcastic delivery in that movie gets her a 9!


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> I'd give her an 8. However, her perfect sarcastic delivery in that movie gets her a 9!


And now you're changing the subject. I'm sorry. :blushed:


----------



## Austengirl753

Interesting turn this forum has taken haha. Thank you! I am not Jewish (though people have guessed that). I am half Colombian and half Caucasian. My father is from Medellin Colombia and my mother was from Michigan.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Huh. Thats actually interesting. Are you guys like the same (the term isn't coming to me) as in you look the same? Do you have the same body structure?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. :sad:


Yeah we do, i'm taller and have broader shoulders, our hair is different because he has half his head shaved and dresses like an anarcho-communist. Besides that, his ID looks more like me than my ID from a few years ago, i've actually purchased alcohol with his ID


----------



## Raawx

Austengirl753 said:


> Interesting turn this forum has taken haha. Thank you! I am not Jewish (though people have guessed that). I am half Colombian and half Caucasian. My father is from Medellin Colombia and my mother was from Michigan.


Yeah. It's been side-railed for about 100 pages now so...

Oh, thats pretty cool, actually.


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> Yeah we do, i'm taller and have broader shoulders, our hair is different because he has half his head shaved and dresses like an anarcho-communist.


Ah. Gotcha. I meant to ask: Are you identical twins?


----------



## Antipode

Holy f-ing goodness, @Raawx, just a 7?

You look BEAUTIFUL in that picture, @Austengirl753


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> Well this is getting weird...


*weirder…

It was already weird.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Holy f-ing goodness, @_Raawx_, just a 7?
> 
> You look BEAUTIFUL in that picture, @_Austengirl753_


:sad:

I'm going to sleep now.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Ah. Gotcha. I meant to ask: Are you identical twins?


In all but genetics =P it's actually kinda weird, we look like identicals, think like identicals, but were faternal. Honestly if we both had the same exact genes we would probably both be dead


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> :sad:
> 
> I'm going to sleep now.


xD Just saying.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Well so much for those rules I put all that work into making. That'll teach me to do less next time.


----------



## Rafiki

@Raawx 

are you jewish?!


----------



## 77124

idkwatimdoing said:


> Well so much for those rules I put all that work into making. That'll teach me to do less next time.


I want to see them


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> In all but genetics =P it's actually kinda weird, we look like identicals, think like identicals, but were faternal. Honestly if we both had the same exact genes we would probably both be dead


Huh. Thats pretty cool, actually.

Aren't you glad that I asked these questions @_Antipode_?



pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Raawx_
> 
> are you jewish?!


Levantine. MANY people think that I'm jewish.



Vishkalov said:


> I want to see them


Agreed...I thought we were making the thread?


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> Well so much for those rules I put all that work into making. That'll teach me to do less next time.


What do you mean? Did the thread already get made and we are missing it?

I'm currently just sitting back and watching the penis talk and enjoying it.

Please everyone, continue with this. 

Do you want me to discuss my vagina?


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> What do you mean? Did the thread already get made and we are missing it?
> 
> I'm currently just sitting back and watching the penis talk and enjoying it.
> 
> Please everyone, continue with this.
> 
> Do you want me to discuss my vagina?


Gladly. How does it smell today?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

I put them on the group discussion board.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Huh. Thats pretty cool, actually.
> 
> Aren't you glad that I asked these questions @_Antipode_?
> 
> Levantine. MANY people think that I'm jewish.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed...I thought we were making the thread?


I was born into a jewish family, but I don't do the whole "organized religion" thing.
When I was a kid I had a wicked jew fro


----------



## Austengirl753

Antipode said:


> Holy f-ing goodness, @_Raawx_, just a 7?
> 
> You look BEAUTIFUL in that picture, @_Austengirl753_


hahaha thank you! :blushed: Also, in his defense he did say 7/10. I don't consider myself a 10. I was flattered to get 7  my dad took these pictures. He's a photographer and my sister did my hair and make up. It was like a photo shoot and I do not look like that on a day to day basis. But thank you!!!


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> What do you mean? Did the thread already get made and we are missing it?
> 
> I'm currently just sitting back and watching the penis talk and enjoying it.
> 
> Please everyone, continue with this.
> 
> Do you want me to discuss my vagina?


Please no. :bored:


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> Do you want me to discuss my vagina?


I certainly wouldn't be opposed to it =P


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> I was born into a jewish family, but I don't do the whole "organized religion" thing.
> When I was a kid I had a wicked jew fro


I can actually see that. Your hair is ridiculously curly.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> What do you mean? Did the thread already get made and we are missing it?
> 
> I'm currently just sitting back and watching the penis talk and enjoying it.
> 
> Please everyone, continue with this.
> 
> Do you want me to discuss my vagina?


Let's discuss my vagina, instead.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> I can actually see that. Your hair is ridiculously curly.


Oh my, the last post I saw was Courtney's "Talk about my vagina" post, and then I saw your post and thought you had quoted her xD


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Oh my, the last post I saw was Courtney's "Talk about my vagina" post, and then I saw your post and thought you had quoted her xD


I did quote that post? o.o


----------



## Austengirl753

Antipode said:


> Holy f-ing goodness, @_Raawx_, just a 7?
> 
> You look BEAUTIFUL in that picture, @_Austengirl753_


hahaha thank you! :blushed: Also, in his defense he did say 7/10. I don't consider myself a 10. I was flattered to get 7  my dad took these pictures. He's a photographer and my sister did my hair and make up. It was like a free photo shoot and I do not look like that on a day to day basis. But thank you!!!


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> I did quote that post? o.o


haha you should see it when I havn't been taking care of it. It's shape is reminiscent of a birds nest.


wrong quote


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Gladly. How does it smell today?


God this just made me think of this:


----------



## Austengirl753

whoops. I think I double posted...weird. Sorry about that.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> God this just made me think of this:


oh, you horndog you. Your going to get all the nerds exited.


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> Please no. :bored:


Oh calm your tits. I'm a lady. I would never!


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> Oh calm your tits. I'm a lady. I would never!


I need only to look at your avatar to know where this is going.....


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


>


Ron would understand in matters of the hair.


----------



## Antipode

idkwatimdoing said:


> I'd rather die then chop off my bangs, and I'm not even exaggerating.






























---

As you can see, I've basically lived my whole life with bangs. xD I know the feeling.


----------



## Courtalort

Austengirl753 said:


> thank you! So are you (i stalked your profile )


I'm guessing you meant me. 

And thank you very much!!!


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> Ron would understand in matters of the hair.


Touche.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> I know aren't I the worst?


Yeah... Almost as bad as Britta:











Antipode said:


> @_Raawx_, so, since I'm becoming a big boy, I've been thinking about getting a haircut that nearly gets rid of my bangs (but still kind of keeps it), and I saw this on youtube and liked it. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 93116
> View attachment 93117


It could be a good look for you. It's certainly worth trying out!

Oh my god. My face is so tired. That was not a successful nap.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> That was not a successful nap.


A nap never goes well for me. I end up waking up more tired and with a dry mouth.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> A nap never goes well for me. I end up waking up more tired and with a dry mouth.


Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> A nap never goes well for me. I end up waking up more tired and with a dry mouth.


I always feel like there were 2 days instead of one when I nap. Doesn't work out for me and i don't do it unless I'm sick.


----------



## Courtalort

@Antipode I totally didn't pay attention to that gif. It's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> @_Antipode_ I totally didn't pay attention to that gif. It's fucking hilarious.


You don't pay attention to my gifs anymore? ;(


----------



## Austengirl753

wow, you're cute. bangs or no bangs.


----------



## Austengirl753

i did. you are welcome! sooo...how do i make friends on here?


----------



## Austengirl753

are gifs the moving images you post?


----------



## Raawx

Austengirl753 said:


> are gifs the moving images you post?


You're adorable. It really feels as if you just discovered the internet!


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> You don't pay attention to my gifs anymore? ;(


No I usually do because I love gifs, but on that one I got all serious for a moment and actually focused in on the words. I know, the horror!


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> You're adorable. It really feels as if you just discovered the internet!


----------



## Antipode

I feel like we should all be group chatting on skype. xD


----------



## Courtalort

@Antipode apparently that banned member that was ragging on INFPs didn't like you and made a whole thread to that affect. I was about to attack him but then he got banned. I was gonna be this badass little penguin.


----------



## 77124

Antipode said:


> I feel like we should all be group chatting on skype. xD


haha skype party, the epitome of hardcore =P


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> @_Antipode_ apparently that banned member that was ragging on INFPs didn't like you and made a whole thread to that affect. I was about to attack him but then he got banned. I was gonna be this badass little penguin.


What? Where? Who? Is the thread gone?

I want to see it!

Why didn't he mention me? ;(


----------



## Antipode

Can't...

Stop...

Watching...


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> What? Where? Who? Is the thread gone?
> 
> I want to see it!
> 
> Why didn't he mention me? ;(


It's on the MBTI general forum. He just used your name in the title and called you names and was banned. The thread might have been removed, but you can still see the title.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> It's on the MBTI general forum. He just used your name in the title and called you names and was banned. The thread might have been removed, but you can still see the title.


Aw, I can't find it. Man I would have loved to read that. Was it the guy who was basing INFPs?

EDIT: Oh wait, you already answered that.

I wonder why he was singling me out.


----------



## Antipode

Oh, found it! I was looking on the general chat forum.


----------



## 77124

Antipode said:


> Aw, I can't find it. Man I would have loved to read that. Was it the guy who was basing INFPs?
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, you already answered that.
> 
> I wonder why he was singling me out.


He was probably just intimidated by your masculinity =P


----------



## Antipode

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/178327-calling-out-antipode.html#post4647646


----------



## AddictiveMuse

do i really need to read all that?...


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Aw, I can't find it. Man I would have loved to read that. Was it the guy who was basing INFPs?
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, you already answered that.
> 
> I wonder why he was singling me out.


It's because you weren't feeding the troll that he was to his satisfaction. 

And because of your absolutely perfect use of our dulce meme.


----------



## Antipode

Vishkalov said:


> He was probably just intimidated by your masculinity =P


Nah, I called him a princess for all the attention he wanted by insulting INFPs xD










By far my favorite gif.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> Nah, I called him a princess for all the attention he wanted by insulting INFPs xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far my favorite gif.


honestly were do you find those?
you're like a freaking gif library


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Nah, I called him a princess for all the attention he wanted by insulting INFPs xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far my favorite gif.


I just like how Tina Fey somehow reminds me of Benedict Cumberbatch in that gif.


----------



## Antipode

Insert UserName said:


> honestly were do you find those?
> you're like a freaking gif library


Oh my, I really should start keeping these like a library. xD

I just react to a situation and search for a gif that fits its nature. 

It's a mixture of knowing what theme I'm looking for and luck.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> I just like how Tina Fey somehow reminds me of Benedict Cumberbatch in that gif.


Tina Fey is one of the best people in the world. xD

Not sure how she looks like Cumberbatch haha.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Tina Fey is one of the best people in the world. xD
> 
> Not sure how she looks like Cumberbatch haha.


She doesn't look like him, it's more her nose when she says that, she looks like how Benedict says things. 

It's like the overdramatic nose crinkle thing.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> She doesn't look like him, it's more her nose when she says that, she looks like how Benedict says things.
> 
> It's like the overdramatic nose crinkle thing.


Well, he _could_ be a princess, too. 

By the way, where is our princess madame? Still working?


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Well, he _could_ be a princess, too.
> 
> By the way, where is our princess madame? Still working?


 @dulcinea where you be gurl?

Also, @Antipode, that was a brilliant usage of her meme. Absolutely brilliant. 

I thought of this:


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> @_dulcinea_ where you be gurl?
> 
> Also, @_Antipode_, that was a brilliant usage of her meme. Absolutely brilliant.
> 
> I thought of this:


Glen coco xD 

Do you mean the princess meme, or the gurl stop one?

:shocked: gurl stop


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Glen coco xD
> 
> Do you mean the princess meme, or the gurl stop one?
> 
> :shocked: gurl stop


HAHAHAHAHAHA

The latter. That face is literally the face she made. omigod. im dying.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> The latter. That face is literally the face she made. omigod. im dying.


The guy who got banned originally got mad at me for posting it on his troll thread, right at the beginning. xD

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/178305-why-infps-dumb-pointless.html#post4646410


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> The guy who got banned originally got mad at me for posting it on his troll thread, right at the beginning. xD
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/178305-why-infps-dumb-pointless.html#post4646410


I'm telling you. It's brilliant. Such a perfect meme.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> Hmm... so that either leaves ages between 5 and 18...


i think that's enough you know..*cough* high school *cough*


----------



## Antipode

Insert UserName said:


> i think that's enough you know..*cough* high school *cough*


Hmm... ambivalent to give the age, but is in high school; that either leaves 9th grade or 10th grade. The lil cat could suggest 9th, but the piano could suggest 10th.

I think I'm going to guess 10th grade.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

16 final answer.


----------



## Raawx

idkwatimdoing said:


> 16 final answer.


You never told me how old you were.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> You never told me how old you were.


21!

You're a lousy stalker.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

haha this is turning into another 'guess the age of the user above' thread


----------



## idkwatimdoing

I'm going to take that as a yes.


----------



## Antipode

idkwatimdoing said:


> I'm going to take that as a yes.


I don't know, 16 year olds are usually pretty proud of their age. I think one less: 15.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> I don't know, 16 year olds are usually pretty proud of their age. I think one less: 15.


people are proud to be 16? what about all those stereotypes


----------



## Antipode

Insert UserName said:


> people are proud to be 16? what about all those stereotypes


:shocked: Is that admitting to being 16?


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> 21!
> 
> You're a lousy stalker.


Oh. I'm a good stalker when I want to be. I was to lazy to look elsewhere.

How am I the baby (aside from @Insert UserName) of this group?


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Oh. I'm a good stalker when I want to be. I was to lazy to look elsewhere.
> 
> How am I the baby (aside from @_Insert UserName_) of this group?


Are you asking literally how, as in the time frame of your parents having sex and popping you out in relation to our parents?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> :shocked: Is that admitting to being 16?


it's whatever you want it to be
all i'm going to give you guys is an age range
15-18
have fun roud:
i've always kind of hated saying my age
1. stereotypes
2. i don't look it
3. it's fun messing with people


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Are you asking literally how, as in the time frame of your parents having sex and popping you out in relation to our parents?


I thought you knew me better to know that I am _never_ literal.



Insert UserName said:


> it's whatever you want it to be
> all i'm going to give you guys is an age range
> 15-18
> have fun roud:
> i've always kind of hated saying my age
> 1. stereotypes
> 2. i don't look it
> 3. it's fun messing with people


My IxFP friend loves hiding her age from others because she notices that people tend to stereotype her based on her age. Heh.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

I'm confident in my choice, you are now 16.


----------



## Antipode

Insert UserName said:


> it's whatever you want it to be
> all i'm going to give you guys is an age range
> 15-18
> have fun roud:
> i've always kind of hated saying my age
> 1. stereotypes
> 2. i don't look it
> 3. it's fun messing with people


Guessing it with nothing to go on. Not that fun.

Now if you had a picture...










---


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> I thought you knew me better to know that I am _never_ literal.
> 
> 
> 
> My IxFP friend loves hiding her age from others because she notices that people tend to stereotype her based on her age. Heh.


It's always better to be underestimated rather than overestimated.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Guessing it with nothing to go on. Not that fun.
> 
> Now if you had a picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


I think she had one in the nose thread!

Also, that guy is totally a 9. Mmm.



Antipode said:


> It's always better to be underestimated rather than overestimated.


Yep. Thats basically my life so yeah.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Yep. Thats basically my life so yeah.


Which one?


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> Which one?


Look at my face and you tell me.


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> Not you, lol, the ISFJ sweetheart who called me a "sexy librarian" lol


Oh.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Not you, lol, the ISFJ sweetheart who called me a "sexy librarian" lol


I guess cause he was gay the sexy librarian comment wasn't much of a pick me up


----------



## dulcinea

Insert UserName said:


> I guess cause he was gay the sexy librarian comment wasn't much of a pick me up


LOL! prolly not


----------



## dulcinea

So finally sleepy! So I cropped my pics to put emphasis on my face, thought I'd drop them off on my way to bed... xP I really don't mind what my grade is this time I'll take it like a big girl

View attachment 93121










View attachment 93125


----------



## 77124

dulcinea said:


> So finally sleepy! So I cropped my pics to put emphasis on my face, thought I'd drop them off on my way to bed... xP I really don't mind what my grade is this time I'll take it like a big girl
> 
> View attachment 93121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93125


Wait...your a librarian?


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> So finally sleepy! So I cropped my pics to put emphasis on my face, thought I'd drop them off on my way to bed... xP I really don't mind what my grade is this time I'll take it like a big girl
> 
> View attachment 93121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93125


These are really good photos of you!


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> This is something that I've been wanting to say, but had to think it out, haha...
> @Raawx, It's not your fault about how I felt about my scoring and stuff. It's more that there are a lot of generous graders out there, too, cuz, to be honest, I would see someone give someone a 9 or 10/10, and I'd think "Well, in my opinion, they're not much more, if at all more attractive than I am, this should be easy peasy" It didn't help after that someone else gave me a 6.5, reaffirming the idea that I'm not as attractive as I think I am lol!! Irony, right?
> 
> I was indeed a generous grader myself, the reason being that I gave @Antipode a 9/10 first, basically, Antipode, cuz you remind me a lot of people that I used to date, facial expression especially, so it gave your face a familiarity to it to me, but at the same time it did have those warm associations, but I was self-conscious as a 7 amid 9's-- and being that I actually was a good stalker and saw "What? 21, he's yoooouuuung!!!!" I was thinking, this boy's gonna think "Ewwwwww! this cougar is after me!" lol! so I started rating other guys higher to make up for it I guess. Well, I didn't think I'd get that response, per se, but I didn't know if it'd send any kind of impression or anything. idk it's weird.
> 
> Anyway, one of these days I'd love to get my face hit (not literally hit, obviously but hit as in graded) by a really generous grader that's a guy and not gay, lol, so don't feel bad, at all, if the other graders weren't so generous, Id've never felt bad about my 7/10 xP....



This is why it's in the rules of our new thread to give everyone our pure unadulterated opinion. Because I know what you mean, you may compensate for giving someone else a higher score than you should have. Or because someone gets upset and you start to feel sorry.

Mother effing Fe. Gets us every time.


----------



## Courtalort

AddictiveMuse said:


> I guess cause he was gay the sexy librarian comment wasn't much of a pick me up


I don't know. Sometimes I go for the whole sexy librarian thing on purpose. :kitteh:


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> This is why it's in the rules of our new thread to give everyone our pure unadulterated opinion. Because I know what you mean, you may compensate for giving someone else a higher score than you should have. Or because someone gets upset and you start to feel sorry.
> 
> Mother effing Fe. Gets us every time.


It's kind of a double-edged blade to me.

Theoretically, I can see why "knowing your place" in the world can be healthy.

Yet, at the same time, I don't initially see how telling someone they are ugly, or just not up to par is beneficial--especially if they can't do anything to fix it.

---

Haven't decided, yet.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> It's kind of a double-edged blade to me.
> 
> Theoretically, I can see why "knowing your place" in the world can be healthy.
> 
> Yet, at the same time, I don't initially see how telling someone they are ugly, or just not up to par is beneficial--especially if they can't do anything to fix it.
> 
> ---
> 
> Haven't decided, yet.


Well I think that's the trade off. That's why I do feel strongly that under no circumstances should we pick random non-celebrity people to rate. They need to request it, so they can decide for themselves if it is really something they want to know or not. It would be hurtful and unnecessary to rate someone who doesn't want to be rated, but at the same time if we make up numbers and soften them up too far we ruin the entire sample pool.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Well I think that's the trade off. *That's why I do feel strongly that under no circumstances should we pick random non-celebrity people to rate.* They need to request it, so they can decide for themselves if it is really something they want to know or not. It would be hurtful and unnecessary to rate someone who doesn't want to be rated, but at the same time if we make up numbers and soften them up too far we ruin the entire sample pool.


Haha, it was one time.  (Although, I do find it interesting how all non-celebrities view celebrities as "non-human" in a sense. As if they are their own entity.)

---

It's hard not to be truthful when you see someone not that attractive--for your own perspective. You think, "Okay, if I want to give a higher number, how high? Do they know they aren't that attractive; thus, giving a high number would make them feel worse, as if we HAD to lie to them? What if it's too low--would that be worse?"

Haha.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> I don't know. Sometimes I go for the whole sexy librarian thing on purpose. :kitteh:


I think she had meant that it was from a gay guy lol


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> Haha, it was one time.  (Although, I do find it interesting how all non-celebrities view celebrities as "non-human" in a sense. As if they are their own entity.)
> 
> ---
> 
> It's hard not to be truthful when you see someone not that attractive--for your own perspective. You think, "Okay, if I want to give a higher number, how high? Do they know they aren't that attractive; thus, giving a high number would make them feel worse, as if we HAD to lie to them? What if it's too low--would that be worse?"
> 
> Haha.


Is this your roundabout way of saying you find me unattractive? lol


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> Is this your roundabout way of saying you find me unattractive? lol


No. xD I don't typically comment on people I find unattractive. As I said, I find it really hard to lie about attractive. "Hard" as in I physically can't say, "You are pretty" when they aren't.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Haha, it was one time.  (Although, I do find it interesting how all non-celebrities view celebrities as "non-human" in a sense. As if they are their own entity.)
> 
> ---
> 
> It's hard not to be truthful when you see someone not that attractive--for your own perspective. You think, "Okay, if I want to give a higher number, how high? Do they know they aren't that attractive; thus, giving a high number would make them feel worse, as if we HAD to lie to them? What if it's too low--would that be worse?"
> 
> Haha.


Oh I wasn't even talking about that because you were giving her a 9 or something. I mean brining random people on here and then giving them a 3 or something. We just don't know what state they may be in mentally and emotionally.

But I know what you mean. I often have no idea what to say with a number  And I'm not saying I don't do that too. I sometimes give an extra point or two because I feel bad.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> I think she had meant that it was from a gay guy lol


Oh I know but why does that make it an insult?


----------



## Courtalort

double post! Sorry guys.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> Oh I know but why does that make it an insult?


 I go back and forth with it, because on the one hand I'm gettting a compliment from someone who could never be attracted to me, but on the other hand, it might be more objective.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> I go back and forth with it, because on the one hand I'm gettting a compliment from someone who could never be attracted to me, but on the other hand, it might be more objective.


Hah that makes sense. I always take compliments at face value, because if someone is being passive aggressive or snippy, I'd rather just believe it than let it bother me or hurt my feelings. 

Why you ask?
Because I, like you, am a badass bitch.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> No. xD I don't typically comment on people I find unattractive. As I said, I find it really hard to lie about attractive. "Hard" as in I physically can't say, "You are pretty" when they aren't.


You've never commented on my pics which actually makes it a legit question? ahaaaa! Lol xP


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> Because I, like you, am a badass bitch.


I didn't know I was one of those, haha! I've always thought I was a fluffy kitten, lol! Thank you. I've always wanted to be considered more "badass".


----------



## dulcinea

@Antipode btw I was kidding don't rate any my pics lol!


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> I didn't know I was one of those, haha! I've always thought I was a fluffy kitten, lol! Thank you. I've always wanted to be considered more "badass".


Even kittens are badass in their own way. 

although I think I'm more of a lion.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> Even kittens are badass in their own way.
> 
> although I think I'm more of a lion.


Nah, even when a kitten tries to be, people are like "awwwww look at the little kitty tryin to be all bad!"


----------



## dulcinea

I'm just the kind of person that if someone doesn't find me attractive personally, on a subjective level, as long they acknowledge that I'm someone that someone would find highly attractive, I really don't mind if they tell me out right. I understand everyone has their own preferences, and I'm totally cool with that.


----------



## Rafiki

guys i need more photos
all the ones y'all have put up have been stained

fired about 3 rounds full on each


----------



## Devrim

dulcinea said:


> I'm just the kind of person that if someone doesn't find me attractive personally, on a subjective level, as long they acknowledge that I'm someone that someone would find highly attractive, I really don't mind if they tell me out right. I understand everyone has their own preferences, and I'm totally cool with that.


Doesn't this defeat the purpose of wanting someone elses opinion in the first place?
If they do not like how you look,
Then I doubt they're going to try and come back and say "I'm sure someone else may",
Because their perception is made up in such a way,
That they happen to dislike what you have to offer,
Same would go for someone who finds you attractive


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> guys i need more photos
> all the ones y'all have put up have been stained
> 
> fired about 3 rounds full on each


What about the other one?


----------



## Rafiki

@dulcinea

what other one?


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_dulcinea_
> 
> what other one?


the one that you look really good in.


----------



## dulcinea

Mzansi said:


> Doesn't this defeat the purpose of wanting someone elses opinion in the first place?
> If they do not like how you look,
> Then I doubt they're going to try and come back and say "I'm sure someone else may",
> Because their perception is made up in such a way,
> That they happen to dislike what you have to offer,
> Same would go for someone who finds you attractive


[email protected] I've missed your insights!  I think your signature looks a lot like me, lol, in a Regina Spektor kinda way


----------



## Antipode

@dulcinea, I swear I've made comments on your photos in the beginning. :shocked:


----------



## Antipode

^ My thinking/observing life pose.









^ How I go through life, pose--with a smirk.









^ Imma steal your soul, pose. roud:


----------



## Devrim

dulcinea said:


> [email protected] I've missed your insights!  I think your signature looks a lot like me, lol, in a Regina Spektor kinda way



Haha I doubt it's an insight,
But thank you 

And I hadn't realized,
But you guys sort of do!
It must be the high cheekbones ;D


----------



## 77124

Does anyone else see the irony of the words in @Mzansi's signature, I love it.


----------



## Antipode

Vishkalov said:


> Does anyone else see the irony of the words in @_Mzansi_'s signature, I love it.


Don't pick on him.


----------



## Rafiki

without the beard


----------



## Rafiki

you can't see but there's an 8-inch bulge in my sweat pants if that changes anything


----------



## 77124

Antipode said:


> Don't pick on him.


I'm not, if hes as competent as he would lead us to believe than he should take my words literally, and be happy someone understood his joke.


----------



## 77124

pancaketreehouse said:


> without the beard
> View attachment 93156


Two questions about the hair, ours seem to have a lot in common.

ethnically, where do you get your hair from?
What happens when you don't take care of it?


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> @_dulcinea_, I swear I've made comments on your photos in the beginning. :shocked:


i'll check to make absolutely sure... I know you complimented my hair in my profile pic. And on the bangy-er photos of me. Ima go do a history research lol.


----------



## Rafiki

@Vishkalov


i am completely Ashkenazi, so I imagine from there

and if by not take care of, you mean let grow long, i believe it's pretty damn jew-fro-ey
less curly maybe? not sure! afraid to do it ha

i dont use any product if thats what u mean


----------



## dulcinea

@pancaketreehouse I was guessing something along those lines. I think you look like an actor, still trying to determine which one though.


----------



## 77124

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Vishkalov
> 
> 
> i am completely Ashkenazi, so I imagine from there
> 
> and if by not take care of, you mean let grow long, i believe it's pretty damn jew-fro-ey
> less curly maybe? not sure! afraid to do it ha
> 
> i dont use any product if thats what u mean


100% Ashkenazi? I don't mean to call you a lair but that would mean your family has kept a pure blood line for three thousand years, in which case that's pretty fucking awesome, and i'm kind of jealous, I've always felt a very strong connection to the geographical location of Ashkenazi genetic origin.

No I was thinking more along the lines of a cleaning/conditioning routine. Ha I have a crazy jew fro as well. I'll use leave in conditioner a few times a week to keep it from getting too unruly.

Tho I am 50% Russian and 38% other mixed Eastern European, Also 12% cuban/spanish. 0.o


----------



## dulcinea

@Antipode Lol! Nope! xP


----------



## Raawx

pancaketreehouse said:


> without the beard
> View attachment 93156


Woah. Woah. This is a really good picture of you...


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Woah. Woah. This is a really good picture of you...


Like a eastern EU version of adam levine without the tattoos, figures, the physical traits of EU jews tend to be saught after in western culture, what with the thick dark curly hair, strong facial bone structure and what not.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

This thread is getting dangerously on topic.


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> Like a eastern EU version of adam levine without the tattoos, figures, the physical traits of EU jews tend to be saught after in western culture, what with the thick dark curly hair, strong facial bone structure and what not.


Yeah no kidding. Still, I have some of those features and I find that I do better in the EU market.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Yeah no kidding. Still, I have some of those features and I find that I do better in the EU market.


I forgot what you look like


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> I forgot what you look like


Page 63, son.


----------



## DustyWind

There is a Hot or Not thread on a personality forum.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Page 63, son.


you looke stoned


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> you looke stoned


Do I? I guess I do. I took those both late at night.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Page 63, son.


after seeing other pics, I'm thinking your "Kafka" photo might not be your best one.


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> after seeing other pics, I'm thinking your "Kafka" photo might not be your best one.


Wait, which one is that? I'm like so out of it today.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Wait, which one is that? I'm like so out of it today.


Getting stoned again huh, tsk tsk.


----------



## cherry branches

I always think the girls are beautiful, but I just wanted to add my 2 cents for the guys. You are all handsome awesomeness! I only went back a couple pages, I'm sorry if I left anyone out. 
@_pancaketreehouse_ @_Antipode_ @_Vishkalov_ @_Raawx_ @_idkwatimdoing_


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Wait, which one is that? I'm like so out of it today.


Grrr I can't find it :/ I just remember I said you looked like Kafka in it.... Well, you looked like a mashup of kafka, and Shiah Lebeouf. I think it's the first photobucket pic if I remember right.


----------



## 77124

cherybranchs said:


> I always think the girls are beautiful, but I just wanted to add my 2 cents for the guys. You are all handsome awesomeness! I only went back a couple pages, I'm sorry if I left anyone out.
> @_pancaketreehouse_ @_Antipode_ @_Vishkalov_ @_Raawx_ @_idkwatimdoing_


Thanks, are you gunna post a picture of yourself?


----------



## cherry branches

Vishkalov said:


> Thanks, are you gunna post a picture of yourself?


I did. I was the one who didn't want to post a picture. and then you said post a full picture and then you posted a full length picture of yourself and I didn't. that was me.


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> without the beard
> View attachment 93156


I think you should be on the PerC "homecoming" court lol. I particularly like your facial expression here. It's intent, and yet slightly dreamy. I, personally think you look better without the beard, you look more youthful, and we can see your face! And you have a lovely face! 

Okay, just focusing on your face, I give you 9/10 for looking like Jake Ghyllenhaal. I think you should be the guy who plays as Teen Wolf, lol! If you want me to focus on the whole thing, the only thing I'd dock you for is that your clothes look a little slept in, but since apparel isn't the most important thing, I'd only dock .25 points for it, so you'd end up with 8.75, but you also have a nice personality, so that'd add a half point since personality is important to me, So that'd make my final score, a 9.25 lol.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> View attachment 93150
> 
> 
> ^ My thinking/observing life pose.
> 
> View attachment 93151
> 
> 
> ^ How I go through life, pose--with a smirk.
> 
> View attachment 93152
> 
> 
> ^ Imma steal your soul, pose. roud:


When I last rated you, I didn't really know you, so I was going on looks alone this time, I'm going to rate you based on the whole package, and based on what you look like, and not what or who you remind me of.

In your first two pics, you kinda look bored, especially the first pic, the pic you posted wayyyyy back, in that pic you had this wonderful intent gaze which made me wonder if you were thinking about someone that you really like in a romantic sense, but the pic kinda looked like that a little like that to me. The last pic, I love your facial expression, it's very playful and sweet. I would give you an 8.5 average for a composite of the three, simply because I think facial expression is as important to me as facial features. As an INFJ you have that advantage of having a really nice array of facial features in your repertoire, I'm sure. We make good actors.

EDIT: ima raise mine to about a 9, haven't figured it out yet, lol, cuz you don't really look bored in the second one. There is some of that intentness. Funny how your shirt color affects your eye color.

So far, I'd put you and @_pancaketreehouse_ in the "homecoming court" lol ^_^


----------



## dulcinea

cherybranchs said:


> I always think the girls are beautiful, but I just wanted to add my 2 cents for the guys. You are all handsome awesomeness! I only went back a couple pages, I'm sorry if I left anyone out.
> @_pancaketreehouse_ @_Antipode_ @_Vishkalov_ @_Raawx_ @_idkwatimdoing_


What about @Swordsman of Mana. I think he's another one of the best looking one's on here, even though we're not his preferred demographic


----------



## 77124

cherybranchs said:


> I did. I was the one who didn't want to post a picture. and then you said post a full picture and then you posted a full length picture of yourself and I didn't. that was me.


Oh yes now I remember, haven't change your mind yet then? Your face which you already posted is the most important thing in my opinion, and you already posted that, by the way you do have a very pretty face, I can't remember if I already said that.


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> Grrr I can't find it :/ I just remember I said you looked like Kafka in it.... Well, you looked like a mashup of kafka, and Shiah Lebeouf. I think it's the first photobucket pic if I remember right.


The like hazy, blurred looking one or the one where you can see a bit of my facial hair?


----------



## 77124

dulcinea said:


> What about @Swordsman of Mana. I think he's another one of the best looking one's on here, even though we're not his preferred demographic


Dulcinea, I heard your a librarian, is this the case?

I feel conspicuously left out, but that's okay because a strange amount of women where engaging me in conversation today at college, I think it must have been the all black turtle neck.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Antipode said:


> View attachment 93150
> 
> ^ My thinking/observing life pose.
> View attachment 93151
> 
> ^ How I go through life, pose--with a smirk.
> View attachment 93152
> 
> ^ Imma steal your soul, pose. roud:


oh my god! :blushed: :blushed: :blushed:


----------



## Rafiki

Hey yeah lol 
I'm austriahungarian, German, Ukrainian, 
lithuania


----------



## 77124

Ukraine has such beautiful women

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtalort

pancaketreehouse said:


> without the beard
> View attachment 93156


Oh good god I'm changing you to an 8.5


----------



## Courtalort

@dulcinea Do I get to be on the homecoming court? I never was in high school. Something about sassing off to too many people and alienating people…

Who'd have thunk?


----------



## Courtalort

@Antipode @dulcinea @Raawx @Vishkalov @pancaketreehouse I went to work and came back and this thread was back on topic. I don't know how to feel about it.


----------



## danniek

CourtneyJD said:


> @dulcinea Do I get to be on the homecoming court? I never was in high school. Something about sassing off to too many people and alienating people…
> 
> Who'd have thunk?


You too? I thought I was the only one. 
I'd put you on my school's homecoming court, +1 for sass.


----------



## cherry branches

CourtneyJD said:


> @_Antipode_ @_dulcinea_ @_Raawx_ @_Vishkalov_ @_pancaketreehouse_ I went to work and came back and this thread was back on topic. I don't know how to feel about it.


you can feel proud that I think your boys are fantastic! You don't have to worry, I don't hang out in here with you guys! and I don't pursue them. Just wanted to show my ladylike appreciation and then I'll be moving on. :blushed:


----------



## cherry branches

dulcinea said:


> What about @_Swordsman of Mana_. I think he's another one of the best looking one's on here, even though we're not his preferred demographic


of course! he is definitely included! I forgot because I only went back a few pages, but he is not to be over sighted!!


----------



## 77124

okay with all this rating going on I figured I'd post a few more of myself, although that may just be an excuse to show off myself a bit more, I forgot to mention i've lost 100lbs in the past year. >.> so i'm still getting use to being attractive lol
excuse the undershirt













more thinking poses, my main thinking poses involve the use of two hands so I can't easily take a selfy of it







I like how intent I look on this one







This is my "i'm going to rip your fucking head off" face







Nice profile shot I guess.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> @_dulcinea_ Do I get to be on the homecoming court? I never was in high school. Something about sassing off to too many people and alienating people…
> 
> Who'd have thunk?


Huh. Did you go to some sort of middle college and skip high school all together? Or were you homeschooled?



CourtneyJD said:


> Oh good god I'm changing you to an 8.5


What'd you rate him before? I love how the score went up without the beard. @pancaketreehouse we want more!



cherybranchs said:


> of course! he is definitely included! I forgot because I only went back a few pages, but he is not to be over sighted!!


 @Swordsman of Mana certainly is.


----------



## 77124

and a full body one from a few months back for good measure.


----------



## cherry branches

Vishkalov said:


> View attachment 93179
> and a full body one from a few months back for good measure.


losing 100 lbs. wouldn't have changed anything. you have beautiful expression in your eyes. weight doesn't matter. people carry so much character and beauty in their faces. In fact for all of you men, the eyes are what cause my affections!


----------



## 77124

cherybranchs said:


> losing 100 lbs. wouldn't have changed anything. you have beautiful expression in your eyes. weight doesn't matter. people carry so much character and beauty in their faces. In fact for all of you men, the eyes are what cause my affections!


I would say the same of your eyes as well. However losing that weight changed everything, the effort I put into it didn't just change my physical appearance, it did far more for my mind than for my body.

interestingly enough 97% of our DNA is shown in our faces, I tend to consider faces a physical manifestation of ones soul, so that is the first thing I do when meeting someone new, study their face, and I happen to have a talent for remembering and reading faces, if you know what your looking for you can tell much and more about a person by their face alone.


----------



## Austengirl753

this is a less glam picture of me. I got a gift card for Christmas. I have less make up in this picture. I had been crying cause my fiancee and I broke up over Christmas but alot more how I look on a regular basis.


----------



## 77124

Austengirl753 said:


> View attachment 93180
> this is a less glam picture of me. I got a gift card for Christmas. I have less make up in this picture. I had been crying cause my fiancee and I broke up over Christmas but alot more how I look on a regular basis.


 I love your hair.


----------



## Austengirl753

my sister and me with glasses 


















and then more photo shoot ones and me without glasses.


----------



## Austengirl753

Vishkalov said:


> I love your hair.


thank you! It's pretty wavy. In alot of those pictures it looks straighter than usual.


----------



## Courtalort

danniek said:


> You too? I thought I was the only one.
> I'd put you on my school's homecoming court, +1 for sass.


Well thank you my dear.


----------



## Courtalort

cherybranchs said:


> you can feel proud that I think your boys are fantastic! You don't have to worry, I don't hang out in here with you guys! and I don't pursue them. Just wanted to show my ladylike appreciation and then I'll be moving on. :blushed:


Hahhah! No we can share, it's cool.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Huh. Did you go to some sort of middle college and skip high school all together? Or were you homeschooled?


No I meant I was never on the homecoming court. I definitely, and unfortunately, went to high school. 

And I had him at like a 7.6285 or something. And I think it may more be the angle and he likes to make weird faces normally in his pics.


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> I would say the same of your eyes as well. However losing that weight changed everything, the effort I put into it didn't just change my physical appearance, it did far more for my mind than for my body.
> 
> interestingly enough 97% of our DNA is shown in our faces, I tend to consider faces a physical manifestation of ones soul, so that is the first thing I do when meeting someone new, study their face, and I happen to have a talent for remembering and reading faces, if you know what your looking for you can tell much and more about a person by their face alone.


What did I rate you at before btw? I wanna see if it stands and it has somehow completely slipped my mind. 

And what does my face tell 'ya? :wink:


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> No I meant I was never on the homecoming court. I definitely, and unfortunately, went to high school.
> 
> And I had him at like a 7.6285 or something. And I think it may more be the angle and he likes to make weird faces normally in his pics.


 That doesn't even form a reasonable fraction wtf.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> What did I rate you at before btw? I wanna see if it stands and it has somehow completely slipped my mind.
> 
> And what does my face tell 'ya? :wink:


I can't remember if you did, it's not something I can articulate, it's more of a feeling of energy I get, its also hard to gauge if it's not in person, one thing your face definitely says is sassy =P


----------



## 77124

@CourtneyJD I think it was either a 6.5 or a 7.5.


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> I can't remember if you did, it's not something I can articulate, it's more of a feeling of energy I get, its also hard to gauge if it's not in person, one thing your face definitely says is sassy =P


I know I did. I think I gave you a 6.5 or a 7. 

And that's hilarious! Sassy makes me sound like an obese old lady.


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> That doesn't even form a reasonable fraction wtf.


I said "or something" after. That makes it ok. Hush now.


----------



## Devrim

Vishkalov said:


> Does anyone else see the irony of the words in @_Mzansi_'s signature, I love it.


To be REALLLY honest with you,
I'm not sure what you're hinting at


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Mzansi said:


> To be REALLLY honest with you,
> I'm not sure what you're hinting at


I don't either, I'm worried I'm missing something.


----------



## Devrim

idkwatimdoing said:


> I don't either, I'm worried I'm missing something.


Looks like I'm not the only one then


----------



## Courtalort

I had no freaking idea. 

Not with dramatic irony, classical irony, or modern irony.

Nuttin.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

I'm pretty sure they just read it wrong to be honest. That or the irony is in the origin of the quote which I'm incapable of knowing.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> @_Antipode_ @_dulcinea_ @_Raawx_ @_Vishkalov_ @_pancaketreehouse_ I went to work and came back and this thread was back on topic. I don't know how to feel about it.


I guess you're just the main derailer xP


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> @_dulcinea_ Do I get to be on the homecoming court? I never was in high school. Something about sassing off to too many people and alienating people…
> 
> Who'd have thunk?


I'd say so. Your face tends to get really high ratings, so I don't see why you wouldn't make it.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> The like hazy, blurred looking one or the one where you can see a bit of my facial hair?


I think so.


----------



## dulcinea

Vishkalov said:


> okay with all this rating going on I figured I'd post a few more of myself, although that may just be an excuse to show off myself a bit more, I forgot to mention i've lost 100lbs in the past year. >.> so i'm still getting use to being attractive lol
> excuse the undershirt
> 
> View attachment 93173
> View attachment 93174
> more thinking poses, my main thinking poses involve the use of two hands so I can't easily take a selfy of it
> 
> View attachment 93175
> I like how intent I look on this one
> 
> View attachment 93176
> This is my "i'm going to rip your fucking head off" face
> 
> View attachment 93177
> Nice profile shot I guess.


I like your INTJ facial expressions, lol. You have really nice eyes and really nice hair, and a nice complexion, and I like how you present your face at all angles. I think if I went on features alone I would say about a 7, but I would add more for the personality that you project into your face, so a composite of your pics, about a 7.5 or so


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> I guess you're just the main derailer xP


Sounds about right.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> I'd say so. Your face tends to get really high ratings, so I don't see why you wouldn't make it.


But I want to know what _you_ think.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> But I want to know what _you_ think.


I'll look back on your pic, but I'll warn you, however, that I'm a lot harsher grader on females than on males, because I'm a typical jealous catty female. Rawr! xP


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> I'll look back on your pic, but I'll warn you, however, that I'm a lot harsher grader on females than on males, because I'm a typical jealous catty female. Rawr! xP


That's funny. I may be the opposite.


----------



## 77124

Oh god okay here we go let me explain the irony

Once I read the words it quickly become apparent to me that they actually made no sense, every important word is incredibly ambiguous, for example "here" where is "here" do you mean per c? that's not a physical location, and unless you intend to some how perma band my IP and prevent me from getting a new one (assuming you considered me competition), you cannot remove me from this "here", the other interpretation of "here" is inside that GIF which would make no sense, another interpretation is remove me from reality, which would mean your some kind of assassin and I highly doubt you would go around advertising that anywhere besides the deep web. Also competition, in what? everything?

Another way the statement could be interpreted is from a psycho-analytical point of view, which the run of the mill psychologists would say that the bold, large, black, underlined letters with such aggressive wording where an attempt to draw as much attention as possible to your statement of superiority, and they would probably throw around the word narcissistic, arrogant, and compensating. with no overt way to back it up. However it occurred to me that if you are actually "that" competitive (which would imply a large amount of intelligence and competency) and being that we are on a forum created for the sake of psychological understanding that you WANTED to be psychoanalyzed and aren't actually as narcissistic as your sig implies. 

So the only logic gate that makes sense in regards to the meaning of your signature is that it was designed to confuse people, which is funny, and ironic, it's just a bold statement it seems like it's filled with meaning, but it actually has none. Some incredibly intelligent words of my favorite author "A serious and good philosophical work could be written consisting entirely of jokes." and I happen to agree with him, how else should one react to the phenomenological but to laugh?

Then again I may have just been over thinking it >.>
@Mzansi @CourtneyJD @idkwatimdoing


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> That's funny. I may be the opposite.


In my opinion, I would say yeah. You look like you could be the popular girl. You look like you're still in high school!


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> Oh god okay here we go let me explain the irony
> 
> Once I read the words it quickly become apparent to me that they actually made no sense, every important word is incredibly ambiguous, for example "here" where is "here" do you mean per c? that's not a physical location, and unless you intend to some how perma band my IP and prevent me from getting a new one (assuming you considered me competition), you cannot remove me from this "here", the other interpretation of "here" is inside that GIF which would make no sense, another interpretation is remove me from reality, which would mean your some kind of assassin and I highly doubt you would go around advertising that anywhere besides the deep web. Also competition, in what? everything?
> 
> Another way the statement could be interpreted is from a psycho-analytical point of view, which the run of the mill psychologists would say that the bold, large, black, underlined letters with such aggressive wording where an attempt to draw as much attention as possible to your statement of superiority, and they would probably throw around the word narcissistic, arrogant, and compensating. with no overt way to back it up. However it occurred to me that if you are actually "that" competitive (which would imply a large amount of intelligence and competency) and being that we are on a forum created for the sake of psychological understanding that you WANTED to be psychoanalyzed and aren't actually as narcissistic as your sig implies. So the only logic gate that makes sense in regards to the meaning of your signature is that it was designed to confuse people, which is funny, and ironic, it's just a bold statement it seems like it's filled with meaning, but it actually has none. Some incredibly intelligent words of my favorite author "A serious and good philosophical work could be written consisting entirely of jokes." and I happen to agree with him, how else should one react to the phenomenological but to laugh?
> 
> Then again I may have just been over thinking it >.>
> @Mzansi @CourtneyJD @idkwatimdoing


Are you sure you're not a Ti dom?


----------



## dulcinea

Soooooo...... did I scare off @Antipode? He's the only one I haven't seen here for the last several hours....


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> In my opinion, I would say yeah. You look like you could be the popular girl. You look like you're still in high school!


that's so funny. I was totally a geek in high school. Captain of the debate team, mock trial team, speech team, did glee club. 

And seriously? God it's been 7 years. 2007 was my grad year.


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> Soooooo...... did I scare off @Antipode? He's the only one I haven't seen here for the last several hours....


yeah, were is @Raawx ? I miss him. he's my new life partner, whether he knows it or not.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> that's so funny. I was totally a geek in high school. Captain of the debate team, mock trial team, speech team, did glee club.
> 
> And seriously? God it's been 7 years. 2007 was my grad year.


I wouldn't have guess. haha! obviously I was kidding about being a catty female, lol!


----------



## Courtalort

dulcinea said:


> I wouldn't have guess. haha! obviously I was kidding about being a catty female, lol!


Oh hush now. Remember, you are a kitten? Therefore, catty.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> Are you sure you're not a Ti dom?


INTJ really just comes the closest out of any other MBTI to describing me in my entirety, in reality I don't fit into any of the categories very well.


----------



## dulcinea

Vishkalov said:


> INTJ really just comes the closest out of any other MBTI to describing me in my entirety, in reality I don't fit into any of the categories very well.


I know looks prolly shouldnt be a factor in typing, unless ur into socionics, but I find you look a lot like, and have a lot of facial expressions similar to an INTJ workmate of mine.


----------



## Devrim

Vishkalov said:


> Oh god okay here we go let me explain the irony
> 
> Once I read the words it quickly become apparent to me that they actually made no sense, every important word is incredibly ambiguous, for example "here" where is "here" do you mean per c? that's not a physical location, and unless you intend to some how perma band my IP and prevent me from getting a new one (assuming you considered me competition), you cannot remove me from this "here", the other interpretation of "here" is inside that GIF which would make no sense, another interpretation is remove me from reality, which would mean your some kind of assassin and I highly doubt you would go around advertising that anywhere besides the deep web. Also competition, in what? everything?
> 
> Another way the statement could be interpreted is from a psycho-analytical point of view, which the run of the mill psychologists would say that the bold, large, black, underlined letters with such aggressive wording where an attempt to draw as much attention as possible to your statement of superiority, and they would probably throw around the word narcissistic, arrogant, and compensating. with no overt way to back it up. However it occurred to me that if you are actually "that" competitive (which would imply a large amount of intelligence and competency) and being that we are on a forum created for the sake of psychological understanding that you WANTED to be psychoanalyzed and aren't actually as narcissistic as your sig implies.
> 
> So the only logic gate that makes sense in regards to the meaning of your signature is that it was designed to confuse people, which is funny, and ironic, it's just a bold statement it seems like it's filled with meaning, but it actually has none. Some incredibly intelligent words of my favorite author "A serious and good philosophical work could be written consisting entirely of jokes." and I happen to agree with him, how else should one react to the phenomenological but to laugh?
> 
> Then again I may have just been over thinking it >.>
> @_Mzansi_ @_CourtneyJD_ @_idkwatimdoing_


I do think you over thought it 
But I wouldn't go as far as to say NARCISSISTIC,
Though I didn't put the signature up apart from wanting to create a person I guess


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> INTJ really just comes the closest out of any other MBTI to describing me in my entirety, in reality I don't fit into any of the categories very well.


I wasn't serious. It was just a very very Ti response.


----------



## 77124

Mzansi said:


> I do think you over thought it
> But I wouldn't go as far as to say NARCISSISTIC,
> Though I didn't put the signature up apart from wanting to create a person I guess


In all honesty it took me about 10 seconds to come up with that a few hours ago, far longer to type it...and I can hit 200+wpm on rare occasion >.>. Wasn't trying to be offensive but at first your sig really did confuse me.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> I wasn't serious. It was just a very very Ti response.


le shrug


----------



## idkwatimdoing

If you connect the quote to the gif the meaning becomes a lot more clear.


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> le shrug


*hugs you*


----------



## 77124

dulcinea said:


> I know looks prolly shouldnt be a factor in typing, unless ur into socionics, but I find you look a lot like, and have a lot of facial expressions similar to an INTJ workmate of mine.


I'm into anything that makes a decent attempt at defining any system =P

Is looking like an INTJ a good thing?


----------



## 77124

idkwatimdoing said:


> If you connect the quote to the gif the meaning becomes a lot more clear.


I mean with the hand motions but thats just silly. Unless its from a movie or something I havn't seen?


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> *hugs you*


le hugs


----------



## dulcinea

Vishkalov said:


> I'm into anything that makes a decent attempt at defining any system =P
> 
> Is looking like an INTJ a good thing?


Oh definitely. I've noticed a lot of IXTJs I've known have surprisingly soft eyes. It's really cool.


----------



## Devrim

Vishkalov said:


> In all honesty it took me about 10 seconds to come up with that a few hours ago, far longer to type it...and I can hit 200+wpm on rare occasion >.>. Wasn't trying to be offensive but at first your sig really did confuse me.


I didn't take it as an offense,
Just intrigued to see where the apparent 'Irony' came from,
Interesting point haha


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> le hugs


That is legitimately my favorite thing you've ever said.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> That is legitimately my favorite thing you've ever said.


ouch


....jk =P


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> ouch
> 
> 
> ....jk =P


Ok well now I feel like you didn't do the quippyness on purpose. You had said "le shrugs" in the last post and then "le hugs" in this one. Which rhymed. And still made perfect sense.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> Ok well now I feel like you didn't do the quippyness on purpose. You had said "le shrugs" in the last post and then "le hugs" in this one. Which rhymed. And still made perfect sense.


Who is that quote in your sig by? lol I like it.

ofc it was on purpose I quoted you about le shrugs and hugs 

by the way i'm saying le in a stereotypical french accent in my head. and you should too =P


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> yeah, *were* is @_Raawx_ ? I miss him. he's my new life partner, whether he knows it or not.


Yo, you be slippin' fool.

@Vishkalov, I'm not sure that I believe you're an INTJ. I always had the suspicion that you weren't to begin with.


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> Who is that quote in your sig by? lol I like it.
> 
> ofc it was on purpose I quoted you about le shrugs and hugs
> 
> by the way i'm saying le in a stereotypical french accent in my head.


And now that makes it even better. 

Mark Twain btw.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Yo, you be slippin' fool.
> @Vishkalov, I'm not sure that I believe you're an INTJ. I always had the suspicion that you weren't to begin with.


It's because you weren't here, so I let my guard down and just started typing all willy-nilly. 

I think he is ISTP from more personal conversations I've had with him.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> It's because you weren't here, so I let my guard down and just started typing all willy-nilly.
> 
> I think he is ISTP from more personal conversations I've had with him.


Hah. Never get sloppy. 

I can see it, though I'm not sure I would agree. It would be nice to have at least _one_ sensor in our group though.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Hah. Never get sloppy.
> 
> I can see it, though I'm not sure I would agree. It would be nice to have at least _one_ sensor in our group though.


I know that was my mistake. 

And i'm an "unknown personality" because I think I might be a sensor remember?


----------



## 77124

Vishkalov said:


> INTJ really just comes the closest out of any other MBTI to describing me in my entirety, in reality I don't fit into any of the categories very well.


 @Raawx

I don't fit into any MBTI as I said here, I most closely resemble and INTJ, but keep in mind, i'm heavily dyslexic, which means my information processing, neurotrasmitter processing patterns, and thought expression are multi-dimensional, and run in a parallel fashion on a neurological level in stead of the normal linear fashion. This greatly increases the dynamics of my personality, so I will never, and have never fit into any of them well at all. I also have ADHD so that contributes to some variations as well. Dyslexia is literally a different neurological wiring, my mind is not governed by the same rules as a "normal person".


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> I know that was my mistake.
> 
> And i'm an "unknown personality" because I think I might be a sensor remember?


Naawwwh. You're not a sensor. Not even if you have a high IQ. I just can't see it.



Vishkalov said:


> @_Raawx_
> 
> I don't fit into any MBTI as I said here, I most closely resemble and INTJ, but keep in mind, i'm heavily dyslexic, which means my information processing, neurotrasmitter processing patterns, and thought expression are multi-dimensional, and run in a parallel fashion on a neurological level in stead of the normal linear fashion. This greatly increases the dynamics of my personality, so I will never, and have never fit into any of them well at all. I also have ADHD so that contributes to some variations as well. Dyslexia is literally a different neurological wiring, my mind is not governed by the same rules as a "normal person".


Ahhh. Fair enough. I'm not sure why, but I feel like it's a common to have both ADHD and Dyslexia. I feel like I've a heard people say that they have both than I have heard say that have one or the other.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Naawwwh. You're not a sensor. Not even if you have an IQ. I just can't see it.


You'll have to talk to @pancaketreehouse about that. I'm not as sure as you are love.


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> You'll have to talk to @_pancaketreehouse_ about that. I'm not as sure as you are love.


Fine. Convince me.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Naawwwh. You're not a sensor. Not even if you have a high IQ. I just can't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh. Fair enough. I'm not sure why, but I feel like it's a common to have both ADHD and Dyslexia. I feel like I've a heard people say that they have both than I have heard say that have one or the other.


It's very often that a dyslexic will also have ADHD. They feed off eachother, it sucks when your younger but is very advantageous once you learn manage it appropriately.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Vishkalov said:


> It's very often that a dyslexic will also have ADHD. They feed off eachother, it sucks when your younger but is very advantageous once you learn manage it appropriately.


being dyslexic and having ADHD has it's advantages?


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> It's very often that a dyslexic will also have ADHD. They feed off eachother, it sucks when your younger but is very advantageous once you learn manage it appropriately.


I can imagine. They tend to be brilliant individuals.



AddictiveMuse said:


> being dyslexic and having ADHD has it's advantages?


Yes, as @Vishkalov said, they practically work on a whole new plane that doesn't exist for us normal people.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Fine. Convince me.


Read my thread I sent you.  My hands hurt from work. I'm not retyping all that shiz yo'. It's page like 4ish I think where the sensor vs intuitive comes up.

I will warn you, I was being very truthful in that thread, no joking, so don't expect my usual quip.


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> Hah. Never get sloppy.
> 
> I can see it, though I'm not sure I would agree. It would be nice to have at least _one_ sensor in our group though.


I am unfamiliar with le sensor concept however i'm very good at seeing things others don't if that's what you mean, but that can be more appropriately attributed to intelligence rather than a difference in MBTI


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> I am unfamiliar with le sensor concept however i'm very good at seeing things others don't if that's what you mean, but that can be more appropriately attributed to intelligence rather than a difference in MBTI


I thought you may be a sensor based on your nighttime activities, liking action, and your general way you speak (or write).


----------



## 77124

AddictiveMuse said:


> being dyslexic and having ADHD has it's advantages?


the average dyslexic is of average to above average intelligence. To really change your mind, here is a list of successful dyslexics:

Harry Anderson
Orlando Bloom
Harry Belafonte
Charley Boorman
Tom Cruise
Danny Glover
Whoopi Goldberg
Susan Hampshire
Jay Leno
Christopher Lowell
Keanu Reeves.
Kiera Knightley
Oliver Reed.
Billy Bob Thornton.
Tom Smothers
Vince Vaughn
Henry Winkler
Loretta Young
Orlando Bloom Whoopi Goldberg Robin Williams	
Inventors & Scientists:

Ann Bancroft, Arctic Explorer.
Alexander Graham Bell.
John Britten, Inventor.
Pierre Curie, Physicist (1903 Nobel Prize).
Thomas Edison.
Albert Einstein.
Michael Faraday.
Carol Greider, Molecular Biologist, awarded 2009 Nobel Prize in Medicine.
Jack Horner, Paleontologist.
Dr. Peter Lovatt, psychologist and dancer.
Dr. James Lovelock.
Paul MacCready "Engineer of the Century."
Archer Martin, Chemist (1952 Nobel Laureate)
Matthew H. Schneps, Astrophysicist
John R. Skoyles, Brain Researcher.
Artists, Designers, & Architects:

Leonardo da Vinci.
Ansel Adams, Photographer.
David Bailey, Photographer.
Chuck Close.
Ignacio Gomez, Muralist.
Tommy Hilfiger, Clothing Designer.
Ian Marley, Contemporary Artist, South Africa.
Pablo Picasso.
Robert Rauschenberg.
Auguste Rodin.
Bennett Strahan
Robert Toth
Jørn Utzon (architect, designed Sydney Opera house)
Andy Warhol.
Willard Wigan, micro sculptor.
David Boies Pablo Picasso Cher	
Law & Justice:

David Boies, Attorney.
Erin Brockovich, Investigator.
Jeffrey H. Gallet, Judge.
Military Heroes:

Thomas Jonathan "Stonewall" Jackson.
George Patton.
Musicians & Vocalists:

Cher.
Brad Little.
John Lennon.
Nigel Kennedy, Violinist.
Bob Weir, Grateful Dead Guitarist.
Athletes:

Muhammad Ali, World Heavyweight Champion Boxer
Duncan Goodhew, Olympic Swimmer
Bruce Jenner, Olympic Decathlon Gold Medalist
Magic Johnson
Greg Louganis
Bob May, golfer.
Diamond Dallas Page, World Wrestling Champion.
Steve Redgrave, Olympic Gold Medalist (rowing).
Nolan Ryan, Baseball Pitcher.
Rex Ryan, Coach.
Jackie Stewart, race car driver.
Magic Johnson Greg Louganis Gavin Newsom	
Physicians & Surgeons

Harvey Cushing, Surgeon.
Fred Epstein, Neurosurgeon.
Political Leaders:

King Carl XVI Gustaf of Sweden.
Andrew Jackson.
Dan Malloy, Governor of Connecticut.
Gavin Newsom, Mayor of San Francisco; Lieutenant Governor of California.
Nelson Rockefeller.
Paul Wellstone, U.S. Senator.
Woodrow Wilson.
George Washington.
Entrepreneurs & Business Leaders:

Richard Branson,Founder of Virgin Enterprises.
John T Chambers,CEO of Cisco Systems.
Henry Ford.
William Hewlett, Co-Founder, Hewlett-Packard.
Ingvar Kamprad, founder of IKEA.
Sir Peter Leitch, New Zealand businessman
Craig McCaw, Telecommunications Visionary.
O.D. McKee, founder of McKee Foods.
David Neeleman, CEO of jetBlue Airways.
Paul J. Orfalea, founder of Kinko's.
Charles Schwab, Investor.
Ted Turner, President, Turner Broadcasting Systems.
Robert Woodruff, President of Coca-Cola, 1923-1954.
Frank W. Woolworth.
Filmmakers:

Robert Benton.
Nicole Betancourt, Emmy-winning filmmaker.
Walt Disney.
Søren KraghJacobsen (Danish film director).
Steven Spielberg
Richard Branson Avi Ingvar Kamprad Sally Gardner David Neeleman Patricia Polacco	
Writers & Journalists:

Scott Adams, Cartoonist (Dilbert)
Hans Christian Andersen
Avi
Jeanne Betancourt, (Author of "My Name is Brain Brian").
Stephen Cannell, television writer & novelist.
John Corrigan, novelist.
Larry Chambers.
Agatha Christie.
John Edmund Delezen, author of Eye of the Tiger and Red Plateau.
Andrew Dornenburg, award-winning author and chef.
Richard Engel, NBC Foreign Correspondent.
Fannie Flagg (Author of "Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe").
F. Scott Fitzgerald.
Gustave Flaubert.
Sally Gardner, children's writer and illustrator.
Terry Goodkind fantasy writer, author of The Sword of Truth series.
Byron Pitts, CBS News Correspondent.
Patricia Polacco, Children's Author and Illustrator.
Eileen Simpson (Author of "Reversals").
Natasha Solomons, contemporary novelist.
Philip Schultz, winner of 2008 Pulitzer Prize for poetry.
Elizabeth Daniels Squire(author of mystery novels).
Bernie Taylor, author of Biological Time.
Victor Villaseñor, author of bestselling novel, Rain of Gold
William Butler Yeats, poet.


In the young years dyslexia will truly make your life living hell, but the disability is not with the student, it's with the school systems. I didn't learn to read on grade level till 8th grade, and now my reading skills far surpass the average persons.


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> I thought you may be a sensor based on your nighttime activities, liking action, and your general way you speak (or write).


Oh I always thought that was because I was dead in side haha =P


----------



## Courtalort

Vishkalov said:


> Oh I always thought that was because I was dead in side haha =P


No no that's because you are a thinker, not a sensor.

*awaits people yelling at me*


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> I can imagine. They tend to be brilliant individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as @Vishkalov said, they practically work on a whole new plane that doesn't exist for us normal people.


Raawx, I appreciate you. You know why? there is so much ignorance regarding dyslexia, especially with teachers, it's a breath of fresh air to encounter someone who actually knows what their talking about.

Honestly, first day of computer programming in college I tell my teacher i'm dyslexic, she says "its good to be able to admit your weaknesses" I literally came this close to flipping a lid. like BITCH YOU WISH YOU WERE DYSLEXIC!


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> Raawx, I appreciate you. You know why? there is so much ignorance regarding dyslexia, especially with teachers, it's a breath of fresh air to encounter someone who actually knows what their talking about.


I mean, there is a trend in the people that I've noticed. Obviously there must be some causality. They always seem so driven to do something, or many things, wonderfully. But yes, it's probably because of how unique their mind is. 

@CourtneyJD, damn you. Now I'm thinking that I might be an ESTP. Kind of, at least. I can certainly see the argument for ESTP, and it actually makes sense. I found it odd that I relate to playing board games; I don't care to know the rules. I Just want to go and experience it myself so that I can put it together myself. That, and I have the song memory too. Where we differ is the whole the whole experiencing the world aspect and thinking about how people feel when based on how they look, etc.

You're certainly an ExTP. No doubt about that in my mind. I'll have to keep watching you. I just want to believe that you're an ENTP as well so I can at least feel somewhat grounded. I have considered that I might be an ESTP, though.


----------



## Courtalort

@Raawx that is totally my reasoning. And I think that on this forum in particular there is this stupid stereotype that sensors aren't as witty, or intelligent, or interesting. In reality, I think a _lot_ of people here actually are sensors they just didn't like the type descriptions and went with N instead. Not saying you did that at all, but I think it's a pretty common theme. I actually always test N, but it's because the way the questions are phrased makes it sound like you would be stupid to chose the S answer. 

And I think I can tell how people feel based on how they look because I actually have a lot of Fe for a thinker. I think it's how I was raised: Christian Midwestern Female. It forms that a lot. 

And like I said, I'm not quite 100% sure, but I'm fairly certain. the only reason I haven't changed my type to ESTP is because I don't want to change it twice and have people thinking I'm ridiculous.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Vishkalov said:


> Raawx, I appreciate you. You know why? there is so much ignorance regarding dyslexia, especially with teachers, it's a breath of fresh air to encounter someone who actually knows what their talking about.
> 
> Honestly, first day of computer programming in college I tell my teacher i'm dyslexic, she says "its good to be able to admit your weaknesses" I literally came this close to flipping a lid. like BITCH YOU WISH YOU WERE DYSLEXIC!


i know the frustration it seems like people have absolutely no concept of these things or are oblivious
i have ADD and my brother has a very strong case of ADHD and a whole other range of disorders
and you go tell these people what you got, and they have no idea what it really is.
even with ADHD they see a kid who's a bit odd and obviously has an issue and they automatically say
'oh, they must have ADHD' when in fact they show symptoms of other disorders
and myself being around these things, and experiencing it and what it does to people
i don't understand the confusion and can be incredibly annoyed by the ignorance
people really need to be more aware of these things, for the benefit of those diagnosed with say dyslexia and themselves, especially teachers, they would come across it a lot


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> @_Raawx_ that is totally my reasoning. And I think that on this forum in particular there is this stupid stereotype that sensors aren't as witty, or intelligent, or interesting. In reality, I think a _lot_ of people here actually are sensors they just didn't like the type descriptions and went with N instead. Not saying you did that at all, but I think it's a pretty common theme. I actually always test N, but it's because the way the questions are phrased makes it sound like you would be stupid to chose the S answer.
> 
> And I think I can tell how people feel based on how they look because I actually have a lot of Fe for a thinker. I think it's how I was raised: Christian Midwestern Female. It forms that a lot.
> 
> And like I said, I'm not quite 100% sure, but I'm fairly certain. the only reason I haven't changed my type to ESTP is because I don't want to change it twice and have people thinking I'm ridiculous.


Do you ever have certain moments where your mind just opens up? Like you're discussing an idea and all of a sudden you get extremely excited. It's almost as if the sheer existence of the possibility or chance an idea that you created is actually being considered.

As I wrote elsewhere:


Raawx said:


> For me, it's when Ne activates it's *powerboost*.
> 
> Basically, the conversation somehow becomes EXTREMELY stimulating and I must have a say. It's as if my mind's dam of sanity (well not the right word, _obviously_, but thats how it feels) breaks open and the river of ideas flows out of my mouth and into the plane of existence. I just become super opinionated, and energized. I just want to get all of things that I have had stirring in my mind for days or weeks now and get them done now.
> 
> Also, I can simply break down ideas that I find fundamentally flawed and I can explain as to why they are flawed fairly well. My speech becomes a lot more cogent and, I don't know, powerful, I guess.
> 
> Getting tipsy helps with my verbal fluency and creativity too.
> 
> This is how it was explained elsewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would only find me blasting off full-Ne style when I am extremely mentally excited. Ne extroversion gets energy from stimulating ideas. Therefore, those who get to see this side of me is given as big a compliment as those receiving Ni-style interrogation.
> 
> It means the topics being discussed, the person with whom I am discussing them, are triggering such massive overload of fascinating connections that my mouth /typing have difficulty keeping up. My energy amps way up, I become wittier, focused, and way more intense
> 
> 
> 
> *No responses? Am I the only Ne dom. that feels this? *
Click to expand...




AddictiveMuse said:


> i know the frustration it seems like people have absolutely no concept of these things or are oblivious
> i have ADD and my brother has a very strong case of ADHD and a whole other range of disorders
> and you go tell these people what you got, and they have no idea what it really is.
> even with ADHD they see a kid who's a bit odd and obviously has an issue and they automatically say
> 'oh, they must have ADHD' when in fact they show symptoms of other disorders
> and myself being around these things, and experiencing it and what it does to people
> i don't understand the confusion and can be incredibly annoyed by the ignorance
> people really need to be more aware of these things, for the benefit of those diagnosed with say dyslexia and themselves, especially teachers, they would come across it a lot


I have a very vague feeling that people with ADHD are secretly Ne doms. Might be just me though~


----------



## 77124

CourtneyJD said:


> @Raawx that is totally my reasoning. And I think that on this forum in particular there is this stupid stereotype that sensors aren't as witty, or intelligent, or interesting. In reality, I think a _lot_ of people here actually are sensors they just didn't like the type descriptions and went with N instead. Not saying you did that at all, but I think it's a pretty common theme. I actually always test N, but it's because the way the questions are phrased makes it sound like you would be stupid to chose the S answer.
> 
> And I think I can tell how people feel based on how they look because I actually have a lot of Fe for a thinker. I think it's how I was raised: Christian Midwestern Female. It forms that a lot.
> 
> And like I said, I'm not quite 100% sure, but I'm fairly certain. the only reason I haven't changed my type to ESTP is because I don't want to change it twice and have people thinking I'm ridiculous.


We already think that, but in a good way =P

In all honesty unless there is a physical aspect of a cognitive function I think labeling such things is self defeating, no one fits into any category perfectly, or even well, it would seem to me. People are so dynamic, so complex, constantly changing, constantly adapting, sure they may have a default setting but is that really a primary function if half the time they refer to a function other than their default? I hate labeling personality almost as much as I hate rating intelligence with stupid things like IQ, but for the sake of communication we must do these things.


----------



## Antipode

Swordsman of Mana said:


> oh my god! :blushed: :blushed: :blushed:


----------



## 77124

AddictiveMuse said:


> i know the frustration it seems like people have absolutely no concept of these things or are oblivious
> i have ADD and my brother has a very strong case of ADHD and a whole other range of disorders
> and you go tell these people what you got, and they have no idea what it really is.
> even with ADHD they see a kid who's a bit odd and obviously has an issue and they automatically say
> 'oh, they must have ADHD' when in fact they show symptoms of other disorders
> and myself being around these things, and experiencing it and what it does to people
> i don't understand the confusion and can be incredibly annoyed by the ignorance
> people really need to be more aware of these things, for the benefit of those diagnosed with say dyslexia and themselves, especially teachers, they would come across it a lot


Well one of the things I've started planning for in my future involves contributing large sums of money to a massive overhaul of Americas education system.


----------



## Raawx

Vishkalov said:


> We already think that, but in a good way =P
> 
> In all honesty unless there is a physical aspect of a cognitive function I think labeling such things is self defeating, no one fits into any category perfectly, or even well, it would seem to me. People are so dynamic, so complex, constantly changing, constantly adapting, sure they may have a default setting but is that really a primary function if half the time they refer to a function other than their default? I hate labeling personality almost as much as I hate rating intelligence with stupid things like IQ, but for the sake of communication we must do these things.


Agreed. I still do believe that there is some validity to the greater theory of MBTI though. It works too well.



Antipode said:


>


Don't encourage him!



Vishkalov said:


> Well one of the things I've started planning for in my future involves contributing large some of money to a massive overhaul of Americas education system.


K. Me too. Lets get this done, Vishkalov.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Agreed. I still do believe that there is some validity to the greater theory of MBTI though. It works too well.


those are my sentiments exactly!


----------



## Courtalort

@Raawx Baxter, you know I don't speak Spanish! 

The movie the terminator with Arnold! It was the basic plot.  I mean, that movie is far older than either of us, but it's a classic. 

I'll watch that vid tomorrow. I'm off to bed.


----------



## Raawx

Mmm...








CourtneyJD said:


> @_Raawx_ Baxter, you know I don't speak Spanish!
> 
> The movie the terminator with Arnold! It was the basic plot.  I mean, that movie is far older than either of us, but it's a classic.
> 
> I'll watch that vid tomorrow. I'm off to bed.


I haven't seen the movie. I kind of despise old movies until I actually watch them.

Booo. Well, good night!


----------



## Antipode

Swordsman of Mana said:


> is someone jelly? not to worry, there's plenty to go around :wink:


:shocked: Not cool.


----------



## Raawx

@Antipode

What do you think of the actresses that play Ariel & Belle?






Ariel = 9.5, Belle = 9


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> @_Antipode_
> 
> What do you think of the actresses that play Ariel & Belle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel = 9.5, Belle = 9


I'd give both of them an 8. They don't do it for me, but Ariel has pretty hair.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> I'd give both of them an 8. They don't do it for me, but Ariel has pretty hair.


Awh. Belle has an arabesque face that find extremely pretty. Ariel has like the most perfect personality. I just want her to be mine.


----------



## dulcinea

@Vishkalov I know I'm like ten pages behind, lol--I just remembered I _had_ to get caught up on Sherlock. Anyway, I was reading about dislexia and ADHD back there and I have often thought that the most gifted individuals throughout history have had either some kind of learning disability or some form of high functioning Austism/Asperger's


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> @_Antipode_
> 
> What do you think of the actresses that play Ariel & Belle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel = 9.5, Belle = 9


I think snow white is the hottie, just sayin'


----------



## 77124

dulcinea said:


> @Vishkalov I know I'm like ten pages behind, lol--I just remembered I _had_ to get caught up on Sherlock. Anyway, I was reading about dislexia and ADHD back there and I have often thought that the most gifted individuals throughout history have had either some kind of learning disability or some form of high functioning Austism/Asperger's


Autism and dyslexia...a really good way to view the two, see autism as left brain oriented, and dyslexia as right brain oriented, one has incredible creative ablities, the other has incredible logical abilities. they have some similarities. Dyslexia is far more manageable as a general rule and doesn't often come with an equivalent of some of the more trying parts of autism, but like autism, it lies on a very dynamic spectrum, some dyslexics literally cannot read, or literally cannot do math algebra, but they can do advanced particle physics (Einstein is a perfect example of this), they generally don't have an issue with the inability to pick up on social ques like autistics or AB's. They do tend to reject social norms that they feel have no reason to exist other than being the norm, I have been heard talking about how much I hate meaningless social contracts many times.

By the way that list totally left out two of my favorite dyslexics! Ray Kurzweil and Nikola Tesla.


----------



## dulcinea

Vishkalov said:


> Autism and dyslexia...a really good way to view the two, see autism as left brain oriented, and dyslexia as right brain oriented, one has incredible creative ablities, the other has incredible logical abilities. they have some similarities. Dyslexia is far more manageable as a general rule and doesn't often come with an equivalent of some of the more trying parts of autism, but like autism, it lies on a very dynamic spectrum, some dyslexics literally cannot read, or literally cannot do math algebra, but they can do advanced particle physics (Einstein is a perfect example of this), they generally don't have an issue with the inability to pick up on social ques like autistics or AB's. They do tend to reject social norms that they feel have no reason to exist other than being the norm, I have been heard talking about how much I hate meaningless social contracts many times.
> 
> By the way that list totally left out two of my favorite dyslexics! Ray Kurzweil and Nikola Tesla.


I was not aware that Einstein was dislexic. I did read, however, that he had Asperger's syndrome. One thing that I've noted about dislexia is that I read once that what causes it is that the part of the brain that processes visual stimuli doesn't work properly when it comes to words, so the frontal lobe has to work harder to compensate, am I kinda correct on that? I'm working on sheer memory here. If that be the case, that may be a good hypothesis as to why dislexics are often very intellectually inclined: a highly strengthened frontal lobe.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


>


Are you a Whovian then? It's an official cult you know. I went to one of their meetings saturday . I wish I would've gotten the whole Matt Smith experience, so that I could've gotten the VIP package, then it would've been worth it to stand in line two hours early because I could've asked him if it was true that the actress who played as young Amelia Pond messed up her lines so that he'd have to eat fish fingers and custard more knowing he didn't like it, and what was that like? lol Eh! Maybe one day Jenna Coleman will be there, her character is my favorite! So much like me!!!



AddictiveMuse said:


> oh dear God if they ever make 'doctor who' a musical my faith in humanity will officially be lost


Because you respect Doctor who too much or because you dislike it too much or because you dislike musicals too much


And YES!! Thank you Sir Ma'am I did indeed open the Pandora's Box (or Pandorica if you will) of geek topics that is Doctor Who... there is no geek in my opinion, love the show or hate it that does not have some opinion of the show to relate, hence why it has become a cult!


----------



## Raawx

@dulcinea

I liked Doctor Who back when it was an English television show. Tumblr raped it. 

@Antipode






My mouth is watering. She's absolutely perfect. No plastic surgery? Cute personality? Not confident with her looks? Calls her ass, "bum"?

Where can I find one of these women.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Because you respect Doctor who too much or because you dislike it too much or because you dislike musicals too much


Personally Doctor Who isn't my cup of tea, I prefer something more along the lines of Supernatural, and I really, really...really hate musicals


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> Personally Doctor Who isn't my cup of tea, I prefer something more along the lines of Supernatural, and I really, really...really hate musicals


I liked it better before it became a cult saying that I like it, I'm always wondering if ppl are thinking "She's one of _those_ people!"


----------



## Raawx

@CourtneyJD, I can see you doing this and doing this well.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> I liked it better before it became a cult saying that I like it, I'm always wondering if ppl are thinking "She's one of _those_ people!"


Haha I have a couple of friends obsessed with the show
Apart from me not liking that kind of Sci-Fi 
And not knowing anything about it
I have have to deal with them talking about freaking tardises, bow-ties, weeping angels and oh, who can not forget about the daleks 
Who quite frankly to me look like a light house went at it with an army tank and that was the result
Exhibit A 
View attachment 93197


----------



## myGTI

My dog was upset at sleeping in a strangers home and figured we could 'share' a twin bed. Her half was in the middle.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

myGTI said:


> My dog was upset at sleeping in a strangers home and figured we could 'share' a twin bed. Her half was in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 93200


I'm gonna give you 10/10 for the dog, cause she's cute, funny thing with pets is that you offer them the foot of your bed then they end up taking the pillow..


----------



## EternalNocturne

How the hell did we add 120 pages in 4 days?


----------



## myGTI

Undoubtedly said:


> How the hell did we add 120 pages in 4 days?


off topic dribble


----------



## Raawx

idkwatimdoing said:


> Do you find it a bit odd to see something that grosses you out and then proceed to talk about it in great detail?


I don't. I talk about everything in great detail; whatever it may be. I hate limiting myself to social norms.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> @_CourtneyJD_, this is dedicated to you.
> 
> Where is everybody? @_Antipode_? @_dulcinea_? @_Vishkalov_?


I'm here.  What's up.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Raawx said:


> I don't. I talk about everything in great detail; whatever it may be. I hate limiting myself to social norms.


But which one is actually the social norm?


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> Do you find it a bit odd to see something that grosses you out and then proceed to talk about it in great detail?


Do you only talk about things that you like or find attractive?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> Do you only talk about things that you like or find attractive?


I think their is some ground in between the two extremes.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

idkwatimdoing said:


> Do you find it a bit odd to see something that grosses you out and then proceed to talk about it in great detail?


-____- 

you got a point there


----------



## Courtalort

idkwatimdoing said:


> I think their is some ground in between the two extremes.


How was having a few one lined posts at an extreme? It's not like we posted a thread dedicated to it or something.


----------



## Raawx

Antipode said:


> I'm here.  What's up.


Hi.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Hi.


Riveting.


----------



## idkwatimdoing

CourtneyJD said:


> How was having a few one lined posts at an extreme? It's not like we posted a thread dedicated to it or something.


I wasn't trying to imply you were talking about something to an extreme, I was just saying their is a lot of ground between finding something attractive and finding it gross.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> @_CourtneyJD_, this is dedicated to you.
> 
> Where is everybody? @_Antipode_? @_dulcinea_? @_Vishkalov_?


I was at work. Hello!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

idkwatimdoing said:


> I wasn't trying to imply you were talking about something to an extreme, I was just saying *their* is a lot of ground between finding something attractive and finding it gross.


dude, i don't mean to be rude or a grammar nazi but i've been noticing
*their?* or *there?*..


----------



## dulcinea

I just wanted to randomly say that @Antipode is quite GIFted xP


----------



## idkwatimdoing

AddictiveMuse said:


> dude, i don't mean to be rude or a grammar nazi but i've been noticing
> *their?* or *there?*..


Hmm, I guess I'm a bit distracted at the moment. I'll make sure to proofread from now on.


----------



## dulcinea

@AddictiveMuse lol....

View attachment 93239


----------



## Rafiki

going for my 1000th post tonight


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> going for my 1000th post tonight


Congrats, pancake!


----------



## Rafiki

@dulcinea

Master as a title is a lot of responsibility... i don't know that i came to perc for responsibility


----------



## AddictiveMuse

idkwatimdoing said:


> Hmm, I guess I'm a bit distracted at the moment. I'll make sure to proofread from now on.


nah it's fine, i'm not usually so anal about these things, i was just wondering
i feel bad now..sorry dude


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_dulcinea_
> 
> Master as a title is a lot of responsibility... i don't know that i came to perc for responsibility


Typical ESFP! even wary of honorary responsibility! Lol!


----------



## Rafiki

@dulcinea

"pancake, you want power?"
"nah, that's okay, you can have it"


----------



## Rafiki

can this swarm of locusts (@dulcinea, @Vishkalov, @idkwatimdoing, @Raawx, @CourtneyJD, @Antipode) travel to other threads.
slow stealthy take over


----------



## idkwatimdoing

AddictiveMuse said:


> nah it's fine, i'm not usually so anal about these things, i was just wondering
> i feel bad now..sorry dude


No worries, my ego is still intact.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> @dulcinea
> 
> Master as a title is a lot of responsibility... i don't know that i came to perc for responsibility


sometimes, having the responsibility is so worth it to have the bragging rights..


----------



## Rafiki

@idkwatimdoing

do you have a photo, have we exchanged et imagines et locutiones before?


----------



## idkwatimdoing

Yes and no.


----------



## dulcinea

@pancaketreehouse.... I think we are aren't we?


----------



## Rafiki

Snow day
im here all day


----------



## 77124

Raawx said:


> @CourtneyJD, this is dedicated to you.
> 
> Where is everybody? @Antipode? @dulcinea? @Vishkalov?


Homework my friend, I'm learning CSS, my sql, php, C++, visual basic, html5, and xhtml all at once, with no prior experience what so ever, so i'm kinda busy as fuck.


----------



## Rafiki

why am i not in the breakfast club group
don't use the 5 member limit shit
there are 6 of u already

so disappointed


----------



## dulcinea

Vishkalov said:


> Homework my friend, I'm learning CSS, my sql, php, C++, visual basic, html5, and xhtml all at once, with no prior experience what so ever, so i'm kinda busy as fuck.


I'm trying to the same while working full time. I usually have my window open to codecademy as well. I probably come on here a bit too much I posted on my wall several times how I need to get away but something keeps drawing me back...


----------



## Scruffy

> the rules are simple
> I. rate the person above you on a scale from 0-10
> II. post a picture of yourself
> 
> other than that
> III. do not rate respond unless the person above is of your preferred gender (if you're bisexual, feel free to rate anyone)
> IV. obviously, no nudes (sorry, I didn't make this one ​:sad: )
> V. no sexual harassment
> VI. be considerate. you may rate the person as high/low as you want, but no mean comments
> VII. that said, if are self conscious about getting a low score, don't post.
> VIII. as long as you don't reveal any of your nether regions ​*feel free to pose as slutty as you want
> *


I ask that you guys try to keep this thread on topic, real-time conversations are not awesome for forums (using it as a chatroom), leave that to visitor messages and PM'ing. While it is thoughtful and fluid, I still consider it to be spamming (especially the off topic banter).


----------



## Rafiki

^ 2/10


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree




----------



## Ad Astra

@Ollyx2OxenFree Nice username! That was such a good book!

Sorry, I diverted the thread! Ignore this post please!


----------



## Momentz

Here, have a low-quality picture of my eyes since I'll never bother to show my entire face until I die.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Ad Astra said:


> @Ollyx2OxenFree Nice username! That was such a good book!
> 
> Sorry, I diverted the thread! Ignore this post please!


 @Ad Astra this thread has been derailed so many times


----------



## laura palmer

.


----------



## 77124

ziziby said:


> View attachment 93362
> .


7.5/10

Your eyes feel like they look into my soul, however that may just be the weed talking, or both. Whatever.

However I'd prefer to see a picture that captures more of yourself, so the 7.5 is on face alone.


----------



## Rafiki

@ziziby
I like how the eyes and the hair match, and I'll agree the eyes are pretty.

7-7.5


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FakeLefty said:


> Well teenage years are tiring! And high school can be quite a cesspit sometimes. Maybe having a bit of fun in your life will help, and if all else fails you can try caffeine :tongue:


Ahh glorious, glorious, caffeine..when will you ever fail me?


----------



## FakeLefty

AddictiveMuse said:


> Ahh glorious, glorious, caffeine..when will you ever fail me?


Just remember not to overdo it. I've taken 3 shots of 5 hour energies (extra strength) at the same time with a side of a can of energy drink (a friend of mine took away the can before I could finish it). I also drink a liter of Mountain Dew or Brisk every day. Safe to say that I'm not living in a healthy manner. My roommate thinks that I'm a caffeine addict :tongue:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FakeLefty said:


> Just remember not to overdo it. I've taken 3 shots of 5 hour energies (extra strength) at the same time with a side of a can of energy drink (a friend of mine took away the can before I could finish it). I also drink a liter of Mountain Dew or Brisk every day. Safe to say that I'm not living in a healthy manner. My roommate thinks that I'm a caffeine addict :tongue:


Wow a litre of Mountain Dew everyday..what do you do? Lol


----------



## FakeLefty

AddictiveMuse said:


> Wow a litre of Mountain Dew everyday..what do you do? Lol


Well I find it refreshing. I also have a very high tolerance for caffeine so regular amounts of caffeine doesn't affect me at all. So I'm not particularly bothered by the liter of Mountain Dew... it's almost like water for me. Of course it'll probably come back to bite me in the end though


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FakeLefty said:


> Well I find it refreshing. I also have a very high tolerance for caffeine so regular amounts of caffeine doesn't affect me at all. So I'm not particularly bothered by the liter of Mountain Dew... it's almost like water for me. Of course it'll probably come back to bite me in the end though


Maybe replace it with a litre of water eventually
It's certainly healthier 
But who am i to give advice on what's healthy and what's not
I really need to practice what i preach


----------



## FakeLefty

AddictiveMuse said:


> Maybe replace it with a litre of water eventually
> It's certainly healthier
> But who am i to give advice on what's healthy and what's not
> I really need to practice what i preach


It's alright, you mean well. I just need to take my health seriously. There will come a time when my teenage invincibility will wear off :happy:


----------



## Superfluous

AddictiveMuse said:


> You guys want a photo?
> I don't ever do this
> And i literally took one just now
> May i remind you that i look like a ten year old, and have pimples covering my face but fine I'll give you a picture
> *sigh*
> I cannot believe I'm doing this..
> View attachment 93413
> 
> You happy now @Antipode ?


*wah* youre so cute!!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Superfluous said:


> *wah* youre so cute!!


you're too kind seriously
everytime i catch a glimpse of that photo ugh


----------



## Rafiki

@AddictiveMuse

hey i think you look really pretty
you look like someone id come to know well

imagive you an 8

if you're younger than 17 
...
7.5


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> @AddictiveMuse
> 
> hey i think you look really pretty
> you look like someone id come to know well
> 
> imagive you an 8
> 
> if you're younger than 17
> ...
> 7.5


thanks pancake (is it fine i call you that? it's so much easier than typing the rest..lazyness yeah!....)
i still don't really get the comments but they are sweet either way
thank y'all for your kind words :happy:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Alright, I'll try this out. See what you guys think.


* *














Photo's two years old but what the hey.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Alright, I'll try this out. See what you guys think.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo's two years old but what the hey.


Hey, am i the only one who is reminded of the guy who plays Sam on Supernatural when they see that photo..
I dunno, he's the first thing that popped up in my mind when i saw that..
Anyways
Ok, I'm going to sound like such an old lady but
Cut, your hair..
I know the photo is old but damnit how i hate long hair!
Either way
Judging purely on your face hmm I'm thinking 8 but subtract one for the long hair and the fact that i cannot see most of your face..but other then that 7.5/10
Still pretty damn good i reckon


----------



## Mansfie88

I'm a straight male, so I guess I'll rate @AddictiveMuse: 7.5/10. I like the hair, though you do look a bit tired in the pic. Here are a couple of my own pics. If you're feeling like a creep you could also rate my avatar, which is of me as a toddler.


----------



## Antipode

Wow, this tread got back on topic pretty fast.

Can't underestimate the power of beautiful vanity.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> Wow, this tread got back on topic pretty fast.
> 
> Can't underestimate the power of beautiful vanity.


Don't break it now
If we were to get off track again @Swordsman of Mana wouldn't be pleased would he?
( i don't think he gives a shit, judging purely on that (had to be) 100+ page pointless conversation we have back there..yeah it's proved)


----------



## B. Toast

AddictiveMuse said:


> Hey is that last photo of you?
> I didn't know you played guitar @B. Toast
> Hmm I'll give you an 7.5/10 around there, that or an 8
> I think the last photo is the best of all three
> i like you better with short hair
> ..i like every man better with short hair really


Wow, much guitar. Such music. Very sing. 

But yes, I do play guitar.

Here, have another. From 2012.









PS: Ignore the "attached" thumbnail. I uploaded the wrong one the first time.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

B. Toast said:


> Wow, much guitar. Such music. Very sing.
> 
> But yes, I do play guitar.
> 
> Here, have another. From 2012.
> 
> View attachment 93469
> 
> 
> PS: Ignore the "attached" thumbnail. I uploaded the wrong one the first time.


Nice, how long have you been playing for?
I think I'll move you up to an 8


----------



## Devrim

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Alright, I'll try this out. See what you guys think.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 93460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo's two years old but what the hey.


I am not shocked at how you look,
Not in the least.

But in a very good way,
I'd rate you a 8/10


----------



## B. Toast

AddictiveMuse said:


> Nice, how long have you been playing for?
> I think I'll move you up to an 8


Aw shucks, thanks. I've been playing for about 6 1/2 years now. It's pretty fantastic. 

Do you play any instruments?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

B. Toast said:


> Aw shucks, thanks. I've been playing for about 6 1/2 years now. It's pretty fantastic.
> 
> Do you play any instruments?


Yeah i play guitar too
That and write and sing a little bit
Singing was by complete accident though.


----------



## Rafiki

@FakeLefty

i swear there's more than 1 thing making me ask this
but do you play 
counterstrike?


----------



## Rafiki

Scruffy said:


> I don't have a camera around, so here's the next most recent I've got. For purely vain reasons this whole deal is.


lookin real scruffy in that pic


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_FakeLefty_
> 
> i swear there's more than 1 thing making me ask this
> but do you play
> counterstrike?


I do not. I do play Left 4 Dead 2, however. All. The. Time. :laughing:


----------



## Rafiki

@FakeLefty

is there a 3rd?


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_FakeLefty_
> 
> is there a 3rd?


I don't think so.


----------



## HighClassSavage

Don't have too many photos so here's a few random ones I have on my computer.
.


----------



## Permeate

Antipode said:


> Can't...
> 
> Stop...
> 
> Watching...


I somehow got linked to this page by chance, but that's Shay Laren, for the record (if you didn't know and if inquisitive passerby would like to know)

It's kind of obligatory for me to mention that since she's like my 3rd favorite person of all time. :tongue:


----------



## Antipode

Permeate said:


> I somehow got linked to this page by chance, but that's Shay Laren, for the record (if you didn't know and if inquisitive passerby would like to know)
> 
> It's kind of obligatory for me to mention that since she's like my 3rd favorite person of all time. :tongue:


Who is she? She's really adorable.


----------



## Antipode

Permeate said:


> I somehow got linked to this page by chance, but that's Shay Laren, for the record (if you didn't know and if inquisitive passerby would like to know)
> 
> It's kind of obligatory for me to mention that since she's like my 3rd favorite person of all time. :tongue:



Oh, didn't see the first part. xD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Gentleman Bastard said:


> Don't have too many photos so here's a few random ones I have on my computer.
> .
> View attachment 93932
> View attachment 93933
> View attachment 93934


i really like that third photo of you
7.5/10
hmm or 8/10 i don't really know


----------



## Alwaysadorkable

AddictiveMuse said:


> i really like that third photo of you
> 7.5/10
> hmm or 8/10 i don't really know


I agree with 8/10

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Scruffy said:


> I don't have a camera around, so here's the next most recent I've got. For purely vain reasons this whole deal is.


feels kinda weird considering you're a moderator
but you remind me of
David Tenant
or Drake Bell (don't judge, i used to love drake and josh)
8.5/10
or maybe 9
i'm cautious to give out the 9s


----------



## TruthDismantled

View attachment 93960


One at a time ladies...


----------



## clay




----------



## dulcinea

I'm just proud of this pic. It's so hard to capture what I look like on photos... I'm usually just jokin around when talkin bout my score and stuff. It ain't serious:tongue:

View attachment 93986


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> feels kinda weird considering you're a moderator
> but you remind me of
> David Tenant
> or Drake Bell (don't judge, i used to love drake and josh)
> 8.5/10
> or maybe 9
> i'm cautious to give out the 9s


Haha, I can see both.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> I'm just proud of this pic. It's so hard to capture what I look like on photos... I'm usually just jokin around when talkin bout my score and stuff. It ain't serious:tongue:
> 
> View attachment 93986


Them cheekbones @dulcinea


----------



## Superfluous

AddictiveMuse said:


> Them cheekbones @dulcinea


my thoughts exactly

rate: you'sa babe


----------



## AddictiveMuse

What are you two doing up? Isn't it like 4am or something @Superfluous & @dulcinea


----------



## Superfluous

AddictiveMuse said:


> What are you two doing up? Isn't it like 4am or something @Superfluous & @dulcinea


embracing the night, clinging onto every second of peace, & writing writing writing


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Superfluous said:


> embracing the night, clinging onto every second of peace, & writing writing writing


Who needs sleep when you can write!
...and the peace is good
Very good


----------



## Rafiki

more pictures! more pictures!
there need to be a couple more
before I repost myselfs


----------



## zazara

Trying to pull off the "I only slept 2 hours last night" look. Dark circles, we meet again.


----------



## pznivy

:kitteh:


----------



## pznivy

zazara said:


> Trying to pull off the "I only slept 2 hours last night" look. Dark circles, we meet again.


You're a cutie pie! roud:


----------



## dulcinea

@Superfluous Youre to kind! xD, at @AddictiveMuse, yep I just got them cheekbones, huh?
@zazara, gurl, you just adorable!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> @Superfluous Youre to kind! xD, at @AddictiveMuse, yep I just got them cheekbones, huh?
> @zazara, gurl, you just adorable!


I've been noticing them cheekbones and wanted to ask, What frigging nationality are you?


----------



## disguise

@pznivy and @zazara you both are beautiful out of 10 :tongue: roud:


----------



## Razef

Also, do you think you can guess my type by the way I look :tongue:?


----------



## HighClassSavage

Razef said:


> View attachment 94113
> 
> 
> Also, do you think you can guess my type by the way I look :tongue:?


You look like an IxTP lol but I don't really buy into that bullshit about typing people based on looks.


----------



## Razef

Gentleman Bastard said:


> You look like an IxTP lol but I don't really buy into that bullshit about typing people based on looks.


You are correct though. But no one cares to score me?


----------



## Emtropy

Razef said:


> You are correct though. But no one cares to score me?


you're very good-looking imo, 9/10


----------



## virtual




----------



## lifelikeweeds

Ummmm 5/10 because no face..


----------



## HighClassSavage

lifelikeweeds said:


> Ummmm 5/10 because no face..
> View attachment 94131


You're pretty cute, I would give you an 8/10.


----------



## Rafiki

@lifelikeweeds

is that a bug on ur face


----------



## lifelikeweeds

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_lifelikeweeds_
> 
> is that a bug on ur face


Yeah...it is clearly *NOT* a lizard. :kitteh:


----------



## anon1234

Part of me wants to go on a rant about this thread. That said, fuck it. 

Rate by my profile photo. I'm too lazy to hunt for another photo and upload it.


----------



## Rafiki

@lifelikeweeds nooo it's so cute whatever it is. i give each of you a full and loopy 8
(againaspermyrule) if you are under 17... 7

@mwhite5990

we neeeeeed it


----------



## AddictiveMuse

lifelikeweeds said:


> Yeah...it is clearly *NOT* a lizard. :kitteh:


i thought it was a bug for a second there
then i saw that LIZARD was written all over the image
...why is there a lizard on your head anyway
may i ask


----------



## Raawx

Gentleman Bastard said:


> You look like an IxTP lol but I don't really buy into that bullshit about typing people based on looks.


Totally guessed it. But that's because you remind me of my INTP cousin. Well, I don't think he's an INTP now that I know better, but thats besides the point.

@Superfluous; 8.5/10

You're insanely pretty. You just look like someone I would want to befriend.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Razef said:


> View attachment 94113
> 
> 
> Also, do you think you can guess my type by the way I look :tongue:?


you look cute
7/10


----------



## Superfluous

Raawx said:


> @Superfluous; 8.5/10
> 
> You're insanely pretty. You just look like someone I would want to befriend.


:kitteh: thankya thankya thankya youre too kind aha


----------



## Derange At 170

virtual said:


>


Amazing pubes. 10/10 You should become a pube model. Build up a pube portfolio of your pubes to show to potential pube clients so you can model their pube products.

PS. Your pubes are in this photo.


----------



## Courtalort

Derange At 170 said:


> Amazing pubes. 10/10 You should become a pube model. Build up a pube portfolio of your pubes to show to potential pube clients so you can model their pube products.
> 
> PS. Your pubes are in this photo.


Ladies and Gentlemen: @Derange At 170

He says what we all are thinking.


----------



## Derange At 170

CourtneyJD said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen: @Derange At 170
> 
> He says what we all are thinking.


I should get a custom rank on this forum; "Voice of the People"


----------



## virtual

Derange At 170 said:


> Amazing pubes. 10/10 You should become a pube model. Build up a pube portfolio of your pubes to show to potential pube clients so you can model their pube products.
> 
> PS. Your pubes are in this photo.


:laughing: Good tip, I will request you as manager.


----------



## Raawx

virtual said:


> :laughing: Good tip, I will request you as manager.


Now that we've seen your pubes, show us your face, so _we actually have something to rate_.


----------



## Derange At 170

Raawx said:


> Now that we've seen your pubes, show us your face, so _we actually have something to rate_.


See @virtual, people have highs expectations of you based on your pubes alone.


----------



## virtual

Derange At 170 said:


> See @virtual, people have highs expectations of you based on your pubes alone.


Here we go


----------



## daniel.ranford

My most recent one. With my girlfriend.








Bald facetime after I got done with an assignment.








Me 19 1/2 with my mother and our new SHAMWOWS yes i'm significantly skinnier in this photo compared to my bodybuilding days.








Highschool days of when I used to bodybuild. The red head kid is an autistic kid that I take care of.








When I was 15 and 4 months from 16 birthday a year before the picture above.


----------



## Rafiki

@daniel.ranford

even tho im mad your 15 year old self beat the shit out of my 21 year old self
i can't help but feel really human looking at you bald and in uniform.
i like it


----------



## Raawx

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_daniel.ranford_
> 
> even tho im mad your 15 year old self beat the shit out of my 21 year old self
> i can't help but feel really human looking at you bald and in uniform.
> i like it


Was the unshaved picture your 15-year old self?


----------



## Rafiki

@Raawx

musclebob buffpants


----------



## daniel.ranford

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Raawx
> 
> musclebob buffpants


Fucking lol. +1 for you.



pancaketreehouse said:


> @daniel.ranford
> 
> even tho im mad your 15 year old self beat the shit out of my 21 year old self
> i can't help but feel really human looking at you bald and in uniform.
> i like it


Lol. Confused by the last part but that made me laugh.


----------



## HighClassSavage

@daniel.ranford 

DAMN, your girl is fine as fuck, 10/10.


----------



## Mansfie88

pznivy said:


> View attachment 94011
> 
> 
> View attachment 94012
> 
> 
> View attachment 94013
> 
> 
> View attachment 94014
> 
> 
> View attachment 94016
> 
> 
> :kitteh:


Hmmm, 9-9.5/10. Your "reading" tattoo is cool, and you look like a pleasant person to be around (I like your smile and dimples). Nevertheless, I can't give you a 10 because I'm not able to see the tattoo on your left forearm more clearly :tongue:.


----------



## Superfluous

I'm a military kid I cant fight the urge.. @daniel.ranford thank you for serving our country!!!


----------



## daniel.ranford

Superfluous said:


> I'm a military kid I cant fight the urge.. @daniel.ranford thank you for serving our country!!!


Thank you for supporting us! and god bless. For those I love, I will sacrifice.


----------



## pznivy

Mansfie88 said:


> Hmmm, 9-9.5/10. Your "reading" tattoo is cool, and you look like a pleasant person to be around (I like your smile and dimples). Nevertheless, I can't give you a 10 because I'm not able to see the tattoo on your left forearm more clearly :tongue:.


It's a fawn in grey and white. roud: Thank you! Nobody ever notices my dimples. :kitteh:


----------



## Rafiki

Would it be more expensive to have communal bathrooms in jail? 
I feel like they (always the system) wants you to be uncomfortable living in your own poo.

It's interesting that between evil and economy, they chose evil.
Not surprising.. but I thought positive financial gain was better than negative moral depletion.
Is war really a game of killing that HAPPENS to raise money?


----------



## Antipode

Spanks said:


> Everyone's beautiful, and there's no such thing as ugliness. Period.


You're cute. :3


----------



## Rafiki

Spanks said:


> Everyone's beautiful, and there's no such thing as ugliness. Period.


in a somewhat spiritual or divinatory way I agree
at my deepest heart, my "last spiritual refuge" everyone has that beautiful quality

i think Plato was the one who offered everyone IS content
with his body, mind, or soul... one of which is likely strongest in each human

what are you really saying


i think UGLY is an insulting term, but if youre saying everyone is beautiful, just to certain extents.. thats eh

i think he OCEAN test measures how much extraversion you have/display, and not whether you are E or I as MBTI does
eh idk
sometimes these comments are overly butterflyyyeeyy


----------



## Rafiki

@Antipode

But is she beautiful?


----------



## Antipode

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Antipode_
> 
> But is she beautiful?


Is who beautiful? 

I just went to second to last page to laugh at @Cotillion 's funny prison comment. Then I saw the other guys comment on beauty. 

Who are we rating?


----------



## Rafiki

@Antipode

honestly i thought "@spanks" said "sparky" and i thought it was a girl. nvm

MORE PICTURES though
i need to rate


----------



## Antipode




----------



## Rafiki

@Antipode

you're so consistently *cool *​looking


----------



## Antipode

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Antipode_
> 
> you're so consistently *cool *​looking


xDD Is that all I get for a rating? Cool?


----------



## All is One

Spanks said:


> Everyone's beautiful, and there's no such thing as ugliness. Period.


This is not about "being" beautiful or ugly. It's about how people see themselves. Or do you think everyone thinks he is beautiful? Would be great, but unfortunately it's not like that.


----------



## Rafiki

@Antipode
i submit myself to the regulation of @Swordsmanofmana

but if to not,

in the high 8s i think

if i may add comments,
your eyes are quoite penetrative or piercing!
i feel like at some point, you might try to kill me


----------



## All is One

pancaketreehouse said:


> i think UGLY is an insulting term, but if youre saying everyone is beautiful, just to certain extents.. thats eh


O.k., so if it's just the word "ugly" thad disturbs, this theory works perfectly with "very beautiful" and "less beautiful".

Actually it's about opposites ... and "less beautiful" is not the opposite of "beautiful" or "very beautiful" ^^.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> View attachment 94654


Eh, maybe like a 4...:tongue:


----------



## Antipode

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Antipode_
> i submit myself to the regulation of @_Sword_smanofmana
> 
> but if to not,
> 
> in the high 8s i think
> 
> if i may add comments,
> your eyes are quoite penetrative or piercing!
> i feel like at some point, you might try to kill me


Everyone is telling me you are good looking, but I don't remember seeing your picture.

So post another one.


----------



## Rafiki

eh!
overgrown hair everywhair

maybe not every...whair
















eventually ill get a no beard one up here


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Antipode_
> 
> honestly i thought "@spanks" said "sparky" and i thought it was a girl. nvm
> 
> MORE PICTURES though
> i need to rate


Calm yo tits!


----------



## TGW

daniel.ranford said:


> Thank you for supporting us! and god bless. For those I love, I will sacrifice.


I have direct ancestry from a third world country, so I can't help but tell you how much I don't give a crap about your "sacrifice". I don't want to be overly hateful, but the military is a load of crap. Not just in America, every single country in the world. But maybe America a bit more than some other countries.


----------



## pznivy

Taking the thread back to it's original purpose:

My sexy Librarian self:









Please don't run in the Library.


----------



## Courtalort

@Antipode

Alright, alright, fine. You're an 8.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> eh!
> overgrown hair everywhair
> 
> maybe not every...whair
> View attachment 94656


i laughed so hard when i saw that
reminds me of every horny creepy old man everywhere


----------



## dulcinea

Infinnacage said:


> 7,5 atleast. ^__^


Oh my this is embarrassing:blushed: I blogged ur reply to my other pic cuz it made me smile:laughing:


----------



## zazara

Blondes have more fun. 

The bleach has chemically disintegrated not only the color in my hair, but the care that I have for what others think of me. 

Kidding (slightly) ~ :tongue:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

zazara said:


> Blondes have more fun.
> 
> The bleach has chemically disintegrated not only the color in my hair, but the care that I have for what others think of me.
> 
> Kidding (slightly) ~ :tongue:


woah you dyed your hair blonde
i salute you for your bravery


----------



## zazara

AddictiveMuse said:


> woah you dyed your hair blonde
> i salute you for your bravery


Yep! 

I've dyed my hair practically every color under the sun so it's not much of a feat to me as you might think ~


----------



## AddictiveMuse

zazara said:


> Yep!
> 
> I've dyed my hair practically every color under the sun so it's not much of a feat to me as you might think ~


really?
what's your natural hair colour then?


----------



## zazara

AddictiveMuse said:


> really?
> what's your natural hair colour then?


Yes roud:
It's black.


----------



## 45130

dulcinea said:


> Oh my this is embarrassing:blushed: I blogged ur reply to my other pic cuz it made me smile:laughing:


^w^ hehe, thank you.


----------



## Rafiki

@zazara
looks great!
you should be in a pop band lol

if you want a rating it'd probably be high but i'd need a front-o-face shot


----------



## zazara

@pancaketreehouse
Let's start one. Zaz & the Pancakes ?

Screw ratings. .. actually, I was hoping someone would give me a 5 so I could say that both sides of my face together make me a 10! :tongue:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

zazara said:


> @pancaketreehouse
> Let's start one. Zaz & the Pancakes ?
> 
> Screw ratings. .. actually, I was hoping someone would give me a 5 so I could say that both sides of my face together make me a 10! :tongue:


haha nice idea zazara 
i will now only be posting side on photos of myself..

Zaz & the Pancakes?
gave me an idea
if you two were to get together it'd be ZazCakes
weird...


----------



## VoodooDolls

@zazara you kinda look like Yuki Isoya from Judy and Mary


----------



## Rafiki

@zazara LOL on the converted scale of 20—— no sorry to be all factual and correcty, it was cute 

band sounds good, altho I can be in only so many places at one time. I probably can't be more than three pancakes myself. 

Zazcakes from the planet of Panzara 

@AddictiveMuse
ill help get ya started


----------



## Rafiki

hmm
that's both sides..

now I can't say the other half is better...


----------



## zazara

@AddictiveMuse
I feel like a trendsetter. 
All side-faced photos of yourselves should be called.. *zelfies*.

Huh? Is that some kind of strange foreign dessert I've never heard of? 

What would be really weird is.. Za-Treehouse. So it sounds like you're saying "the treehouse" in a stereotypical French accent. That sounds like a better band name now that I think about it. 

@DonutsGalacticos
Thank you.. ?


----------



## zazara

@pancaketreehouse
.. I was never good at math.  

Well, if you can bake some pancakes, then that would make up for the shortage of band members! 

Nice zelfies.


----------



## Rafiki

do you even bake pancakes?



i know ahead of time this is a ridiculous question


----------



## zazara

pancaketreehouse said:


> do you even bake pancakes?
> 
> i know ahead of time this is a ridiculous question



I don't.. really know.. I mean, baking is in the oven.. but "frying" a pancake sounds strange.. what?


----------



## Rafiki

dost thou cast thy pancake o'er hot stones?


or grill it?


----------



## zazara

did I just see iambic pentameter ? 

Shakespeare's ghost is haunting me..


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> dost thou cast thy pancake o'er hot stones?
> 
> 
> or grill it?


Neither. You use a blowtorch.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> View attachment 94917
> 
> 
> ^ Me minutes before going to bed--notice the normal hair.
> 
> View attachment 94918
> 
> 
> ^ Me right after waking up. BOOM! All natural bed head.  Haha


i don't usually say this to people..but you look so adorable in that first photo


----------



## Liontiger

Ummm, not sure who I'm supposed to rate. So I'll just post one of mine. Leggo! ^^


----------



## Chewiebon

Here we go.
@Liontiger you're definitely a pretty woman. 9/10 and beautiful eyes.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

umm... 8/10, yeah

Here is mine, I´ll tell the right answer afterwards


----------



## dulcinea

Why do my pics never catch the generous scorers?


----------



## Rafiki

Updates for the lovers; Started shaving







French Mario Fighting Face






My alter-emo, Sad Chad






Typical post-showa games


----------



## Rafiki

and to pretend im not just self-absorbed



Liontiger said:


> Ummm, not sure who I'm supposed to rate. So I'll just post one of mine. Leggo! ^^
> 
> View attachment 94956




crunchhh
7.7-8.1


----------



## Rafiki

@Antipode

i will get my bed face on here tomorrow


lets go guys


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Why do my pics never catch the generous scorers?


someone should create a list of all the generous scorers
just so we all know when to post on here


----------



## Azelll

Gonna be brave and see what people think.... sure why not








@Liontiger I wanna say 8.5 - 9 roud:

@pancaketreehouse lol if I was a girl i'd say 7 i guess idk :tongue:

@dulcinea btw your and 8 in my book roud: dont take it lightly because I am an INFP and think i am trying to be nice, i dont like to lie :tongue:


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> someone should create a list of all the generous scorers
> just so we all know when to post on here


ikr....I think a lot of them post in the morning afternoon, my time too. I always post my pics, like 2am haha


----------



## AddictiveMuse

i'm feeling rather brave today...
View attachment 95029

I hope i don't regret any of this lol


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> ikr....I think a lot of them post in the morning afternoon, my time too. I always post my pics, like 2am haha


it's worse for me because i just get home from school and it's like 8 pm or something, stupid time differences
EDIT probably later i know at like 9pm it's like 5am


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> i'm feeling rather brave today...
> View attachment 95029
> 
> I hope i don't regret any of this lol


You're absolutely beautiful. Matching your face with the adorbalest Aussie accent eva' now


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> You're absolutely beautiful. Matching your face with the adorbalest Aussie accent eva' now


aww that's so sweet..if you were to know me in person, i'm sure you'd get sick of my voice, oh and my accent comes with slang also
oh! and when i say thong i mean flip flop..just a heads up


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> aww that's so sweet..if you were to know me in person, i'm sure you'd get sick of my voice, oh and my accent comes with slang also
> oh! and when i say thong i mean flip flop..just a heads up


Omigosh!!! you just made it cuter!!! Now I'm picturing you saying "Mum I lost my thongs!!!"


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Omigosh!!! you just made it cuter!!! Now I'm picturing you saying "Mum I lost my thongs!!!"


Oh dear God! what have i done??..
it's kind of the same reaction for me 
'hey mom i lost my flip flops!!'


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> Oh dear God! what have i done??..
> it's kind of the same reaction for me
> 'hey mom i lost my flip flops!!'


Yeah but our perception of your accent is cuter I bet, cuz of what thongs actually are in the states :tongue:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Yeah but our perception of your accent is cuter I bet, cuz of what thongs actually are in the states :tongue:


i think that would be true..don't know whether to sigh or to laugh
if i go over to the US i'm going to stick out like a sore thumb 
'like OMG your accent is like totally adorable you know..hey can i like see your pet kangaroo?..'


----------



## Azelll

dulcinea said:


> You're absolutely beautiful. Matching your face with the adorbalest Aussie accent eva' now


would have to agree roud:


----------



## gzaw

disguise said:


> *searching for preferred sex* Ha! @_Touk_ I've decided I won't rate anyone with numbers, so I'll give you a not bad/10 :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Duck tee. It suits my character.


you're cute. =)


----------



## disguise

Superfluous said:


> the photo filter is making me look more cooler than I actually was lol


Shh... Don't tell them, its a secret :mellow: 
I'm sure that without the filter you'd be even 100x cooler 



gbmack said:


> you're cute. =)


That's what I strive for :tongue: Especially with that T-shirt.


----------



## dulcinea

Touk said:


> and @_dulcinea_ lol i have no idea what Fi- Ne had to do with it but thanks roud:


Lol! my roundabout way of saying you have dreamy eyes haha.


----------



## dulcinea

CourtneyJD said:


> well i posted a new pic and got nothin'. :tongue:


You have such freaky long eyelashes. I love them. Do you put castor oil to make them grow? I means seriously it was distracting, but in a good way. I love lashes.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Emtropy said:


> I'm hetero (probs) but I rate all the bitches because #yolo and all
> 
> Yes you are. *hand on shoulder* utilise it. I couldn't get away with half of the shit that you could.


haha that's hilarious
i think a couple of things fuck up the cuteness factor however..
wait...i noticed the S in utilise..*gasp* *cue crappy English accent* your British!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Lol! my roundabout way of saying you have dreamy eyes haha.


so your saying that Fi-Ne equals dreamy eyes...



Touk said:


> well decided I should also try a photo of me with my glasses on, figured it wouldn't be fair :laughing: cuz I am normally wearing glasses, idk if it adds anything or subtracts any thing but figured its worth to see what people thing roud:
> View attachment 95086


he does have nice eyes.. @Touk i wouldn't know what to rate you
you look cute like dorky cute
(i think that's my immediate reaction to anyone wearing glasses)
if i was to rate you...i don't know i'm thinking 7 something...


----------



## Spanks

I may as well contribute sooner than later.









some 2am before-Christmas-sleep-deprived-lazy-eye action, yesss.

I'll upload some fresh out of bed pics when my hair grows back because I seriously have the lamest haircut right now.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Spanks said:


> I may as well contribute sooner than later.
> 
> View attachment 95113
> 
> 
> some 2am before-Christmas-sleep-deprived-lazy-eye action, yesss.
> 
> I'll upload some fresh out of bed pics when my hair grows back because I seriously have the lamest haircut right now.


you're meant to tell me that there is no obese dog behind your computer screen?! 
i think i like the real you anyway...
you're very cute, despite looking extremely sleep deprived
8/10? 8.5/10?
i think i'm going to go with 8.5/10
although i'd like to see a photo of you from when you have had a decent amount of sleep


----------



## Emtropy

AddictiveMuse said:


> haha that's hilarious
> i think a couple of things fuck up the cuteness factor however..
> wait...i noticed the S in utilise..*gasp* *cue crappy English accent* your British!


Nahhhh, nothing can completely invalidate that

Yes m'love, indeed! 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Spanks

It hurts to admit it but sadly, no. I will never be as handsome as Obie.

I'll be sure to do dat doe.


----------



## dulcinea

Spanks said:


> I may as well contribute sooner than later.
> 
> View attachment 95113
> 
> 
> some 2am before-Christmas-sleep-deprived-lazy-eye action, yesss.
> 
> I'll upload some fresh out of bed pics when my hair grows back because I seriously have the lamest haircut right now.


You are just so adorable. I'd say 7.5-8 based on this pic. I love the lazy eye look actually, it looks... idk inviting?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Emtropy said:


> Nahhhh, nothing can completely invalidate that
> 
> Yes m'love, indeed!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


ohmygawsh she's british!
which part are you from?
i shall judge how adorable your accent is by your hometown


----------



## dulcinea

Well @_Emtropy_ I'll give ya a rateable pic then:tongue:



Lol, my lipstick was having off day that day.
View attachment 95115


----------



## Emtropy

AddictiveMuse said:


> ohmygawsh she's british!
> which part are you from?
> i shall judge how adorable your accent is by your hometown


Oh Lord...this could go one of two ways..

Newcastle-Upon-Tyne. 

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Emtropy

dulcinea said:


> Well @Emtropy I'll give ya a rateable pic then:tongue:
> 
> View attachment 95114
> 
> 
> Lol, my lipstick was having off day that day.


You have nice cheekbones!!

7.5-8 or so i'd say :3

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## dulcinea

Emtropy said:


> You have nice cheekbones!!
> 
> 7.5-8 or so i'd say :3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


Thanks. Everybody comments on them cheekbones haha!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Emtropy said:


> Oh Lord...this could go one of two ways..
> 
> Newcastle-Upon-Tyne.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


the only accent that's unattractive would probably be the Essex
i mean it's adorable because then i can mock how they speak for fun
but they sound rough
i bet your accent is still fucking adorable


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Thanks. Everybody comments on them cheekbones haha!


Dulcinea one cannot just look at a photo of you without noticing the cheekbones
it's just like @Antipode's eyes..


----------



## Emtropy

AddictiveMuse said:


> the only accent that's unattractive would probably be the Essex
> i mean it's adorable because then i can mock how they speak for fun
> but they sound rough
> i bet your accent is still fucking adorable


Have you ever heard a Liverpudlian speak? *pukes*

Here's mine ;D (though not as strong)


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Emtropy said:


> Have you ever heard a Liverpudlian speak? *pukes*
> 
> Here's mine ;D (though not as strong)


haha aww that's adorable! I can't understand a bloody word they're saying but it's fucking adorable!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

haha i feel like the biggest ungrateful self centered bitch @CourtneyJD
like just the topic made me feel bad
i am not amazing looking or like a person people would be jealous of
but just the fact that the grass will always be greener no matter how much we get
it's sad


----------



## Derange At 170

CourtneyJD said:


> I was waiting for you to do a video of your "I told you so I told you so" dance.


I didn't want to be too upfront about it myself. You know, not wanting to hurt ALL THOSE FEELINGS YOU HAVE (that I don't).


----------



## Courtalort

AddictiveMuse said:


> haha i feel like the biggest ungrateful self centered bitch @CourtneyJD
> like just the topic made me feel bad
> i am not amazing looking or like a person people would be jealous of
> but just the fact that the grass will always be greener no matter how much we get
> it's sad


Oh geez! I didn't take you as being bitchy or self centered at all!!! You cool boo.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CourtneyJD said:


> Oh geez! I didn't take you as being bitchy or self centered at all!!! You cool boo.


aww thanks but i still felt kinda bad
i can't really help feeling guilt and crap


----------



## eleventhheart

I'm pretty vain, but I was really torn whether to post a picture or not.
"Should I?"








"Or shouldn't I?"








"And what if stalkers find my address and murder me in my sleep?"








"Hmmmmm"








"Oh, what the hell. One photo can't hurt"









I'm frankly not sure how to rate you all, but I haven't seen any swamp monsters yet, so that's a relief, eh?


----------



## Courtalort

Derange At 170 said:


> I didn't want to be too upfront about it myself. You know, not wanting to hurt ALL THOSE FEELINGS YOU HAVE (that I don't).


Hey now, don't go thinking I'm some delicate flower man...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

eleventhheart said:


> I'm pretty vain, but I was really torn whether to post a picture or not.
> "Should I?"
> View attachment 95230
> 
> 
> "Or shouldn't I?"
> View attachment 95231
> 
> 
> "And what if stalkers find my address and murder me in my sleep?"
> View attachment 95232
> 
> 
> "Hmmmmm"
> View attachment 95235
> 
> 
> "Oh, what the hell. One photo can't hurt"
> View attachment 95239
> 
> 
> 
> I'm frankly not sure how to rate you all, but I haven't seen any swamp monsters yet, so that's a relief, eh?


oh the swamp monsters come out in the ungodly hours of the morning
hmm i think i'll rate you 8 out of 10
you are pretty cute..but i'm not too sure, like you're cute but it doesn't seem like you'll stand out..i don't really know
i'm thinking 7.5 or 8 i don't know...
either way you're really attractive
number ratings are kind of overrated and shallow anyway
maybe i'll just stick to a couple phrases instead of numbers..
maybe...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CourtneyJD said:


> Hey now, don't go thinking I'm some delicate flower man...


but you are an ENFP aren't you?!
actually i'm not that hurt easily
depends on the topic and how vulnerable i feel
most of the time i don't give a fuck
well lately anyway..

i'm still used to you being ENTP..you seem too mature (i'm kind of stretching the definition of mature, you seem more logical maybe) to be ENFP especially since you're only like 24
i guess it's all down to the individual
but your posts seem to be a little more well thought out than usual
i'm not too sure all i know is i don't really see ENFP
you're going to need to explain your thinking...


----------



## Athesis




----------



## Derange At 170

CourtneyJD said:


> Hey now, don't go thinking I'm some delicate flower man...


A _delicate flower man_:


----------



## Athesis

eleventhheart said:


> I'm pretty vain, but I was really torn whether to post a picture or not.
> "Should I?"
> View attachment 95230
> 
> 
> "Or shouldn't I?"
> View attachment 95231
> 
> 
> "And what if stalkers find my address and murder me in my sleep?"
> View attachment 95232
> 
> 
> "Hmmmmm"
> View attachment 95235
> 
> 
> "Oh, what the hell. One photo can't hurt"
> View attachment 95239
> 
> 
> 
> I'm frankly not sure how to rate you all, but I haven't seen any swamp monsters yet, so that's a relief, eh?


How do you post pictures like that? On my post it just shows mine actually size.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> How do you post pictures like that? On my post it just shows mine actually size.


i think it's got something to do with the type of file or how you uploaded it


----------



## FakeLefty

Back home one for spring break


----------



## Rafiki

@FakeLefty 
mi feel like I've seen you so many times I know you in real life 
Just look and I'm like
Psh oh fakelefty durr


----------



## disguise

pancaketreehouse said:


> @FakeLefty
> mi feel like I've seen you so many times I know you in real life
> Just look and I'm like
> Psh oh fakelefty durr


I've been stalking this thread so often that now I automatically connect faces with usernames (specifically you, FakeLefty, dulcinea, Emthropy, AddictiveMuse, Antipode, CourtneyJD and all other Hot or Not thread hang-arounds). Now isn't that just splendid?


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_FakeLefty_
> mi feel like I've seen you so many times I know you in real life
> Just look and I'm like
> Psh oh fakelefty durr


We should have a massive skype session someday.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

disguise said:


> I've been stalking this thread so often that now I automatically connect faces with usernames (specifically you, FakeLefty, dulcinea, Emthropy, AddictiveMuse, Antipode, CourtneyJD and all other Hot or Not thread hang-arounds). Now isn't that just splendid?


it's really cool actually
i don't necessarily think of their faces when talking to them
but just imagining their expressions, some funnier than others
by the way you posted a photo of yourself a a few pages back didn't you?
i'd always pictured that girl in your avatar


----------



## disguise

AddictiveMuse said:


> it's really cool actually
> i don't necessarily think of their faces when talking to them
> but just imagining their expressions, some funnier than others
> by the way you posted a photo of yourself a a few pages back didn't you?
> i'd always pictured that girl in your avatar


Yes, I did  I'd rather be connected with the hipsterish "rebel" kid in my avatar than my own face though, so that's cool


----------



## Tranquility

I am suspicious about posting a picture here, so I will post a numerical approximation:

11235764484486337964369743585348064379633796336871954468632686348356272773828


----------



## Tzara

EthereaEthos said:


> 11235764484486337964369743585348064379633796336871954468632686348356272773828


Thats hot
10/10
Would bang


----------



## Tranquility

Tzara said:


> Thats hot
> 10/10
> Would bang


Really? Even my second 7?


----------



## Tzara

EthereaEthos said:


> Really? Even my second 7?


Especially your second 7


----------



## Tranquility

Tzara said:


> Especially your second 7


:laughing:


----------



## Antipode

Tzara said:


> Thats hot
> 10/10
> Would bang


"Would bang." xD

I like how less creepy a phrase sounds when it is not grammatical. 

"I would bang you," just sounds so much worse than "Would bang."


----------



## disguise

EthereaEthos said:


> I am suspicious about posting a picture here, so I will post a numerical approximation:
> 
> 11235764484486337964369743585348064379633796336871954468632686348356272773828


Aww, you're so pretty. I envy your looks. Especially those two 8s in the end. It's like I'd see right into your soul through them.


----------



## Tranquility

I should have known I'd get a good laugh from a couple of ENTPs. roud:


----------



## Tranquility

Antipode said:


> "Would bang." xD
> 
> I like how less creepy a phrase sounds when it is not grammatical.
> 
> "I would bang you," just sounds so much worse than "Would bang."


I never even thought of that... wow.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

EthereaEthos said:


> I never even thought of that... wow.


of course because that's where @Antipode's mind goes to: grammar


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> of course because that's where @_Antipode_'s mind goes to: grammar


Ti, man. xD


----------



## disguise

Antipode said:


> Ti, man. xD


With your logic my mind would be in external ethics, group dynamics, and what not (Fe). Wouldn't it be more logical that the Ti-auxiliaries, as stronger Ti users, would be paying attention to grammar, which we already established is not the case with Tzara's not-that-creepy ungrammatical statement? :tongue:


----------



## eleventhheart

AddictiveMuse said:


> oh the swamp monsters come out in the ungodly hours of the morning
> hmm i think i'll rate you 8 out of 10
> you are pretty cute..but i'm not too sure, like you're cute but it doesn't seem like you'll stand out..i don't really know
> i'm thinking 7.5 or 8 i don't know...
> either way you're really attractive
> number ratings are kind of overrated and shallow anyway
> maybe i'll just stick to a couple phrases instead of numbers..
> maybe...


Oh, just realised you're an Aussie as well! A pleasure to meet you.
Are you descended from British convicts too?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

eleventhheart said:


> Oh, just realised you're an Aussie as well! A pleasure to meet you.
> Are you descended from British convicts too?


nope mum was born in South America
and my dad's parents are from Italy
far from it actually lol
i didn't know you were an Aussie
great to meet you also
so you're like a true blue aussie right?
because of the convict descendants


----------



## eleventhheart

AddictiveMuse said:


> nope mum was born in South America
> and my dad's parents are from Italy
> far from it actually lol
> i didn't know you were an Aussie
> great to meet you also
> so you're like a true blue aussie right?
> because of the convict descendants


Well Aussie from my dad's side and Chinese from my mum's.
I think my dad's family only moved to Australia from England a few generations ago, so I don't actually think mine was a convict family, haha.
I did hear that around 0.5% of men on Earth are direct descendants from Genghis Khan, and having a little Asian blood probably ups the probability of that for me.


----------



## Antipode

disguise said:


> With your logic my mind would be in external ethics, group dynamics, and what not (Fe). Wouldn't it be more logical that the Ti-auxiliaries, as stronger Ti users, would be paying attention to grammar, which we already established is not the case with Tzara's not-that-creepy ungrammatical statement? :tongue:


I'm not sure why it'd be either or? 

My Ti is pretty strong--which results in nit-picking. Also, my Ni can pick up on patterns. Couple that together, I was able to come up with what I said.

Another reason would be that I'm a writer and editor, which is also why I notice a lot when it comes to the language of writing. 

---

Also, his Ti is a little different: since we don't use a single function alone, I wouldn't attribute something to merely that function. It is like a mixture of paint to create a new color. Ne and Ti would not focus severely on the patterns of grammar and linguistics, the way a Ni-Ti would. 

I know you were just being cute, but I felt the need to provide an answer, anyway. 

(Also, Fe does not work in the realm of logic, so I'm not sure I understand the Fe statement.)


----------



## AddictiveMuse

eleventhheart said:


> Well Aussie from my dad's side and Chinese from my mum's.
> I think my dad's family only moved to Australia from England a few generations ago, so I don't actually think mine was a convict family, haha.
> I did hear that around 0.5% of men on Earth are direct descendants from Genghis Khan, and having a little Asian blood probably ups the probability of that for me.


so you are like part English and Chinese and then possibly a descendant from Genghis Khan (that guy was so fucked up)
i can actually see how you are Chinese, it explains the incredibly dark hair and a couple other things


----------



## Cool Breeze

_I'm too much!









_


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Cool Breeze said:


> _I'm too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


*gasp* 10/10!


----------



## Athesis

THis thread is mostly a general chat thread now.. :/

Anyways this is for all the gents who like long natural blonde hair....

View attachment 95312


Bahahaha xD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> THis thread is mostly a general chat thread now.. :/
> 
> Anyways this is for all the gents who like long natural blonde hair....
> 
> View attachment 95312
> 
> 
> Bahahaha xD


I gotta admit you got a nice face to ya, like really nice
but personally i've never really like long hair on men
and i tend to go for darker and shorter hair but I could date a blond
hmm i would say an 8 easy!


----------



## Athesis

Cool Breeze said:


> _I'm too much!
> 
> 
> _


I give you a .0016731425/10

View attachment 95313


Feel free to rate me as harshly as your heart desires x3


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> I never get 9.5s


What sparked that comment...I see nothing of someone being given a 9.5
EDIT i found it!! Haha 9.5s are cruel it's like they're teasing you 'you're soo close to perfect yet far from it' eh don't worry about it


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> What sparked that comment...I see nothing of someone being given a 9.5


What? I didn't see anything did you? :tongue:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> What? I didn't see anything did you? :tongue:


I have to look to actually notice things ok
I totally missed it!
I really need to work on that..


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> I have to look to actually notice things ok
> I totally missed it!
> I really need to work on that..


yes our dear girl was graded a 9.5 by an INTJ nonetheless so you know it's sincere haha


----------



## dulcinea

It seriously doesn't bug me tho muse, hahaha. I'm convinced that I"m a 10/10 to someone.. they're prolly just not a Cafe member yet :tongue:


----------



## Courtalort

badwolf said:


> ooo yeah @CourtneyJD, killing it. 9.5/10 would recommend.
> 
> I hope this self-portrait is close enough.
> 
> View attachment 95662
> 
> 
> If not, here is the other option.


Why thank you kind sir. :laughing:

Cute pic with the rose but we can't see your face well enough so as to rate you.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> It seriously doesn't bug me tho muse, hahaha. I'm convinced that I"m a 10/10 to someone.. they're prolly just not a Cafe member yet :tongue:


haha..
got me thinking 
in what way do you mean 10/10
it could be in looks but also in personality


----------



## FakeLefty

Me trying to look more lighthearted than most of my photos indicate.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FakeLefty said:


> View attachment 95674
> 
> 
> Me trying to look more lighthearted than most of my photos indicate.


*gasp* a smile!!!
you look nicer with a smile
I don't know how to explain it
the difference a smile will make


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> haha..
> got me thinking
> in what way do you mean 10/10
> it could be in looks but also in personality


But of course


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> I know this is not my best pic so don't worry if you end up wanting to rate me haha. I just wanted to show off this hipster lookin hat/heabang thingy I sport, and also the fact that I was having a really good hair day:tongue:
> View attachment 95487


9.5


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> 9.5


edit: ugh now ppl are gonna think my "rants" are serious


----------



## AddictiveMuse

haha that was hilarious @Antipode and @dulcinea 
I'm trying so hard not laugh right now 
and it's not working :laughing:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

*breaths* ok..i think i'm good now @Antipode that was so mean
yet so hilarious
sorry @dulcinea


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> *breaths* ok..i think i'm good now @_Antipode_ that was so mean
> yet so hilarious
> sorry @_dulcinea_


I'm afraid I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## TheRudeMustache

im on the left


----------



## Raawx

@_AddictiveMuse_, we share the same taste in men. Courtney and I are pretty similar thing. It's gotta be an ENFP thing. *shiftyeyes toward @_Antipode_*

Also, I just updated my profile picture. Ya'll can rate if you [email protected]@nttto. :crazy:



Kazoo said:


> View image: image
> 
> let's do this
> (I can take it)
> View attachment 95593


You get a 7 from me.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> @_AddictiveMuse_, we share the same taste in men. Courtney and I are pretty similar thing. It's gotta be an ENFP thing. *shiftyeyes toward @_Antipode_*
> 
> Also, I just updated my profile picture. Ya'll can rate if you [email protected]@nttto. :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> You get a 7 from me.


More like the men you like all look like jerk assholes with the personality of that metal eraser casing on a pencil. xD

Hey, we all have our tastes.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Raawx said:


> @_AddictiveMuse_, we share the same taste in men. Courtney and I are pretty similar thing. It's gotta be an ENFP thing. *shiftyeyes toward @_Antipode_*
> 
> Also, I just updated my profile picture. Ya'll can rate if you [email protected]@nttto. :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> You get a 7 from me.


We have the same taste in men!!
Nice, it'd be cool if it was an ENFP thing
I don't think it is though
We just have great taste


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> @_AddictiveMuse_, we share the same taste in men. Courtney and I are pretty similar thing. It's gotta be an ENFP thing. *shiftyeyes toward @_Antipode_*
> 
> Also, I just updated my profile picture. Ya'll can rate if you [email protected]@nttto. :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> You get a 7 from me.


----------



## Cotillion

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> Rate a relative of mine. (I won't say how we're related for now and I won't leave the picture up very long.)
> 
> View attachment 95679


concealed eyes, can't rate, looks above average anyway

older brother?


anyway, there's a "rate me" page on reddit if you didn't know guys, just saying

http://www.reddit.com/r/Rateme/


----------



## Athesis

Cotillion said:


> concealed eyes, can't rate, looks above average anyway
> 
> older brother?
> 
> 
> there's a "rate me" page on reddit if you didn't know guys, just saying
> 
> Get rated on your appearance


Yeahhhhh... My older 'more attractive' brother. He definitely has no problems getting dates... I think he's an ENFP. A really intelligent one. Not as intelligent as me of course :laughing:


----------



## Athesis

Feeling a little brave tonight.. Here is me looking straight at the camera (Not my best angle)

View attachment 95681


I just don't like the way I look - facing the camera directly. I think I look better from certain angles..

Like these

View attachment 95682


View attachment 95683


Am I wrong?


----------



## Tzara

@AnonymouMaleSapien I dont think you need that much hair
or just pluff it up a bit.


----------



## Cher Zee

I don't quite get the concept of this thread, because I don't think anybody should rate somebody's looks but it IS cool to see everybody's faces. I was clicking through just to see the pictures. 

You're all beautiful, by the way!


----------



## disguise

Cotillion said:


> http://i.imgur.com/EsOwgTg.jpg


Haha, love this  Good laughs. I'd like to create a male version of this, but frankly women tend to rate men's appearances in completely different ways. Maybe I'll make one for my own amusement (yeah, like I'd need more ways to procrastinate).


----------



## Rafiki

You don't understand something because you don't support it. 
Psh introverted feelers


----------



## Tzara

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> I don't quite get the concept of this thread, because I don't think anybody should rate somebody's looks but it IS cool to see everybody's faces. I was clicking through just to see the pictures.
> 
> You're all beautiful, by the way!


10/10 on being an NF


----------



## Tzara

disguise said:


> Haha, love this  Good laughs. I'd like to create a male version of this, but frankly women tend to rate men's appearances in completely different ways. Maybe I'll make one for my own amusement (yeah, like I'd need more ways to procrastinate).


The problem starts when you start procrastinating the procrastination


----------



## Obscure

Antipode said:


> View attachment 95532


This might sound weird... Every time I come here and spy on PerC member pics and see a pic from you I get this urge to shampoo your hair and then brush it.


----------



## Antipode

Vampire said:


> This might sound weird... Every time I come here and spy on PerC member pics and see a pic from you I get this urge to shampoo your hair and then brush it.


Thank... you?


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> Wait.. @_Antipode_ considering your previous comment
> What exactly is your idea of a 10/10 male?


I don't really know of a 10/10 guy since I don't really give ratings, or mentally think like that. But I'd consider him good looking. 










---

It is interesting some people have an actual scale, though.


----------



## Cotillion

i made a gif, huh, first?


sorry for the HQ potato webcam, but fuck you, that's what you get












i know, i look like an innocent 16-yr old girl, so kawaii desu ne


sorry to disappoint all the pedoraptors, but i'm 24 okey? move along now


----------



## Raawx

Cotillion said:


> i made a gif, huh, first?
> 
> 
> sorry for the HQ potato webcam, but fuck you, that's what you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know, i look like an innocent 16-yr old girl, so kawaii desu ne
> 
> 
> sorry to disappoint all the pedoraptors, but i'm 24 okey? move along now


Not sure if it was intentional, but you look like the guy in your avatar. Like, a lot.


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> Not sure if it was intentional, but you look like the guy in your avatar. Like, a lot.


I think he looks a little like you too @Raawx. maybe you look a little like the guy in the avatar then:tongue:


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> I don't really know of a 10/10 guy since I don't really give ratings, or mentally think like that. But I'd consider him good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> It is interesting some people have an actual scale, though.


It's funny how you often pick guys that have a similar look to you, like Logan Lerman haha


----------



## Antipode

dulcinea said:


> I think he looks a little like you too @_Raawx_. maybe you look a little like the guy in the avatar then:tongue:


Woah, I scrolled up and thought, "How did [name removed by request of user] make a gif of himself?" WOAH THAT'S NOT [NAME REMOVED BY REQUEST OF USER]. xD

They do look similar.


----------



## Raawx

dulcinea said:


> I think he looks a little like you too @_Raawx_. maybe you look a little like the guy in the avatar then:tongue:





Antipode said:


> They do look similar.


Huh. I see it too. The big eyes, man.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> Huh. I see it too. The big eyes, man.


And the shape of his face. And his expressions. Haha. Okay, maybe it is you.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> I don't really know of a 10/10 guy since I don't really give ratings, or mentally think like that. But I'd consider him good looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> It is interesting some people have an actual scale, though.


 @Raawx the guy was cute
Yeah I'd say that guy was a 9 or a 10


----------



## dulcinea

Also @Tzara, based on your scale, I'd expect about a 5, it seems like ur five is look most ppls 7, as for @Cotillion's scale, I'd expect a 6-6.5, I don't think I'm quite as attractive as the 7's pictured in there,

ans @Antipode, I don't think that knowing what my score should be is linked to any function, btw. I think that it comes from seeing my face, really looking at the features, noting how other ppl react to my appearance, etc. I can see overall, I would be considered attractive but my face has limitations to it too. I have features, that I believe would appeal to a nichey crowd, my nose is not small, and my eyes are sliiiightly off center, but not crossed eyed or lazy it. It kinda shows up in some pics but not all. I also have dimples in my eyes, because the surgeon botched up a lazy eye surgery when I was three

Btw, here's my curve:
10 Are you real?
9 Model material
8 gorgeous
7 really pretty/handsome
6 not all that pretty but not plain either
5 plain jane
4 austere looking
3 I hope you have a really nice personality
2 I hope you have a REEEAAALLLY nice personality
1 Most likely inbred

I've been getting a lot of 8's lately... not sure if most of my pics deserve an 8, tbh. I think 7.5 is about right actually. On my scale 8 is gorgeous. I think I'm beautiful often but not gorgeous haha.


----------



## Cotillion

Raawx said:


> Not sure if it was intentional, but you look like the guy in your avatar. Like, a lot.


do you mean my profile picture? huh, maybe the crazy eyes


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

I think we should start like a real rating thread where everyone has.to be completely honest and your allowed to make mean comments.

(I know I'm sexy. I need to figure out how to get _more _​sexy. which is why I want people to be critical)


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

I think its also important to realize the cultural element. I live in an hispanic/black community and almost all of the guys here would be seen as gay where I'm from.

(not in an offensive way. but most people would simply assume your all twinks. and most colored women would find all of you very undesirable)


----------



## Tzara

Kazoo said:


> I think we should start like a real rating thread where everyone has.to be completely honest and your allowed to make mean comments.
> 
> (I know I'm sexy. I need to figure out how to get _more _​sexy. which is why I want people to be critical)


Exactly my thoughts, a place where I can be blunt.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Also @Tzara, based on your scale, I'd expect about a 5, it seems like ur five is look most ppls 7, as for @Cotillion's scale, I'd expect a 6-6.5, I don't think I'm quite as attractive as the 7's pictured in there,
> 
> ans @Antipode, I don't think that knowing what my score should be is linked to any function, btw. I think that it comes from seeing my face, really looking at the features, noting how other ppl react to my appearance, etc. I can see overall, I would be considered attractive but my face has limitations to it too. I have features, that I believe would appeal to a nichey crowd, my nose is not small, and my eyes are sliiiightly off center, but not crossed eyed or lazy it. It kinda shows up in some pics but not all. I also have dimples in my eyes, because the surgeon botched up a lazy eye surgery when I was three
> 
> Btw, here's my curve:
> 10 Are you real?
> 9 Model material
> 8 gorgeous
> 7 really pretty/handsome
> 6 not all that pretty but not plain either
> 5 plain jane
> 4 austere looking
> 3 I hope you have a really nice personality
> 2 I hope you have a REEEAAALLLY nice personality
> 1 Most likely inbred
> 
> I've been getting a lot of 8's lately... not sure if most of my pics deserve an 8, tbh. I think 7.5 is about right actually. On my scale 8 is gorgeous. I think I'm beautiful often but not gorgeous haha.


Haha your definition for your last three were hilarious!
Poor ones


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I guess i should put up a rating thingamajig 

10. Instant Girl boner
9. So hot, so close to perfect
8. Higher level attractiveness 
7. Really Cute
6. average 
5. Personality?
4. You must have the most sweetest most attractive personality ever
3. Sorry mate you must be really unlucky
2. You did not get anything good in the looks department..bag please
1. I don't even think a 1 is possible


----------



## FakeLefty

With either curves I think I did pretty well. I know I usually hovered around 7 or 7.5 on this thread.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

7-8.5 maybe I'm not as bad as I thought


----------



## Spanks

You guys are looking into this way too deep and are treating it like a fundamental theory of philosophy. All you need is a binary scale to judge people.

1 - would bang
0 - wouldn't bang

I'll post some new pictures soon because I've been looking like a pretty, thugging bitch lately.


----------



## disguise

Like @Tzara I honestly feel like I'd offend people if I'd give out numbers.

My scale:
* *





10 - Nonexistent

Near perfects:
9 - *faints*
8 - Damn boy, come over here, you sexy beast
7 - How ya doin'?

Your face is generally symmetrical, but has some unpleasant features:
6 - Hi.
5 - Okay.
4 - Meh.

Your face is somehow disturbing (outsized features, severe acne, obesity etc.): 
3 - Ugh.
2 - I feel sorry for you.
1 - God must've used his left hand when he created you.

90% of the male population belong to the 2-6 range. I could find only one 8 who happened to have sunglasses on when I googled something like "sexy men" (xD).

Oh, and translated to @Spanks scale, >4 = would bang 


This would be purely based on the attractiveness of facial features. Then there are _obviously_ separate scales for style/cuteness, personality, body/hygiene etc, which account more for general attractiveness than one's face :tongue:


----------



## FakeLefty

disguise said:


> Like @_Tzara_ I honestly feel like I'd offend people if I'd give out numbers.
> 
> My scale:
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 - Nonexistent
> 
> Near perfects:
> 9 - *faints*
> 8 - Damn boy, come over here, you sexy beast
> 7 - How ya doin'?
> 
> Your face is generally symmetrical, but has some unpleasant features:
> 6 - Hi.
> 5 - Okay.
> 4 - Meh.
> 
> Your face is somehow disturbing (outsized features, severe acne, obesity etc.):
> 3 - Ugh.
> 2 - I feel sorry for you.
> 1 - God must've used his left hand when he created you.
> 
> 90% of the male population belong to the 2-6 range. I could find only one 8 who happened to have sunglasses on when I googled something like "sexy men" (xD).
> 
> Oh, and translated to @_Spanks_ scale, >4 = would bang
> 
> 
> This would be purely based on the attractiveness of facial features. Then there are _obviously_ separate scales for style/cuteness, personality, body/hygiene etc, which account more for general attractiveness than one's face :tongue:


Well if I'm the 7 or 7.5 people say I am, then this scale would indicate that I'm alright


----------



## AnimusVeritas

What the heck.









This thread has gone a little crazy. I can't find my previous poster with a pic!


----------



## badwolf

CourtneyJD said:


> Why thank you kind sir. :laughing:
> 
> Cute pic with the rose but we can't see your face well enough so as to rate you.


Ok then, round two:

I'm the one on the left (the clever one).


----------



## Spanks

disguise said:


> Like @Tzara I honestly feel like I'd offend people if I'd give out numbers.
> 
> My scale:
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 - Nonexistent
> 
> Near perfects:
> 9 - *faints*
> 8 - Damn boy, come over here, you sexy beast
> 7 - How ya doin'?
> 
> Your face is generally symmetrical, but has some unpleasant features:
> 6 - Hi.
> 5 - Okay.
> 4 - Meh.
> 
> Your face is somehow disturbing (outsized features, severe acne, obesity etc.):
> 3 - Ugh.
> 2 - I feel sorry for you.
> 1 - God must've used his left hand when he created you.
> 
> 90% of the male population belong to the 2-6 range. I could find only one 8 who happened to have sunglasses on when I googled something like "sexy men" (xD).
> 
> Oh, and translated to @Spanks scale, >4 = would bang
> 
> 
> This would be purely based on the attractiveness of facial features. Then there are _obviously_ separate scales for style/cuteness, personality, body/hygiene etc, which account more for general attractiveness than one's face :tongue:


A lot of people abide by scales like that where they'd hook up with 5s and above, which seems low standard to me. Personally, I wouldn't hook up with anyone I didn't consider to be an 8 or above, but that's just my primitive ego talking. I like to think of everybody as a 10 since there's no such thing as attractive or unattractive; it's all something we assume to be innate through conditioning, but that's total bullshit.

So I guess that makes binary scaling true, at least from my perspective. If you're a 1, you're a 10 (or an 8-10, however you look at it). If you're a 0, you're a 1-7 who will never get the privilege of laying me.

You guys really got me philosophizing on this whole scaling thing, I hate you.


----------



## Spanks

michellerollins said:


> What the heck.
> 
> View attachment 95697
> 
> 
> This thread has gone a little crazy. I can't find my previous poster with a pic!


Your face is easy on the eyes.

7.

- Spanks's ego


----------



## Courtalort

@badwolf I'd say a 7


----------



## AnimusVeritas

Oh gosh. Going through my photo album and I had to share (I was showing off my impulsive late-night hair cutting handiwork). 'Bout as close to a slutty picture as I'd get on a public forum. :tongue:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

michellerollins said:


> Oh gosh. Going through my photo album and I had to share (I was showing off my impulsive late-night hair cutting handiwork). 'Bout as close to a slutty picture as I'd get on a public forum. :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 95711


You're so pretty and you're hair is too
I'm glad you wouldn't get too slutty on a public forum
I'd like to think most people on this forum would have a little class


and dignity


----------



## badwolf

badwolf said:


> Ok then, round two:
> 
> I'm the one on the left (the clever one).
> 
> View attachment 95703


And by "left," I mean right.


----------



## AnimusVeritas

badwolf said:


> And by "left," I mean right.


Badwolf = the best username ever.

I'd say 6 or 7. Wouldn't know how to qualify that though, being that when I meet someone and develop that "instantaneous" first impression, I pick up far more cues than a snapshot can express. In the end, those other cues weigh more heavily in my mind in regards to attraction or attractiveness.


----------



## Cotillion

this is my serious face


----------



## Devrim

I can't really see you at all,
So I'm going to give you a 5/10 till you give a picture that I can see what's going on,
Though from what little you're showing,
You look fairly attractive to me haha!

{Deleted}

I'm the dude on the right haha,
My bestie on the left


----------



## Rafiki

@Cotillion

you look like @Raawx


----------



## Rafiki

@SirenOfTheGanges

sick name
im about to do a presentation on the _femme fatale_

also
you have like a politician handsome face, one of those damn symmetrical bastards
big white teeth in a big ole smile


----------



## theredpanda

Use my avatar :kitteh:


----------



## EternalNocturne

theredpanda said:


> Use my avatar :kitteh:


I only see a pair of eyes. Two eyes = II = 2.

Your score is two.


----------



## theredpanda

Undoubtedly said:


> I only see a pair of eyes. Two eyes = II = 2.
> 
> Your score is two.


LOL thanks


----------



## EternalNocturne

AddictiveMuse said:


> So that's system is like
> If you are already a 9 but have a guitar in your hands that's a +1
> Sounds about right
> Or a beard that's an extra point


God.. This photo is really quite old, but...









Is it working?


----------



## theredpanda

Undoubtedly said:


> God.. This photo is really quite old, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it working?


Hmm...I see two eyes- one nose, one mouth...2 + 1 + 1= 4. Your score is 4 :kitteh:


----------



## theredpanda

@Undoubtedly Are you British? Weird question, but for some reason, you seem British...:wink:


----------



## 11thNight

theredpanda said:


> Hmm...I see two eyes- one nose, one mouth...2 + 1 + 1= 4. Your score is 4 :kitteh:





Undoubtedly said:


> I only see a pair of eyes. Two eyes = II = 2.
> 
> Your score is two.


Tell me I'm beautiful.


----------



## EternalNocturne

theredpanda said:


> Hmm...I see two eyes- one nose, one mouth...2 + 1 + 1= 4. Your score is 4 :kitteh:


Incorrect.
You see two eyes ("i"s = 2), 1 nose which is shaped like an upside down 7 (score is now 9), two arms (arms are closest to I's, so they are both +1s, bringing my score to 11), my hair is shaped like two 4s mirroring each other (kind of like how d and b mirror each other), which brings my score to 19. I could go on, but really, why spend the effort. 

Don't challenge me on the games that I create.


Side note: I felt like I was playing Magic: The Gathering. "This enchantment will add 3 +1/+1 counters to THIS creature, and..."


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Undoubtedly said:


> God.. This photo is really quite old, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it working?


It always does


----------



## EternalNocturne

theredpanda said:


> @_Undoubtedly_ Are you British? Weird question, but for some reason, you seem British...:wink:


I'm not, though I have a habit of using standard spelling most of the time, due to having several foreign textbooks while in school. Also, I strangely have a bit of an unusual accent, due to an unusual combination of influences and a lack of outside (local) influences. I'm from the United States, specifically Texas. People ask me quite regularly where I am from.


----------



## theredpanda

Undoubtedly said:


> Incorrect.
> You see two eyes ("i"s = 2), 1 nose which is shaped like an upside down 7 (score is now 9), two arms (arms are closest to I's, so they are both +1s, bringing my score to 11), *my hair is shaped like two 4s mirroring each other* (kind of like how d and b mirror each other), which brings my score to 19. I could go on, but really, why spend the effort.
> 
> Don't challenge me on the games that I create.
> 
> 
> Side note: I felt like I was playing Magic: The Gathering. "This enchantment will add 3 +1/+1 counters to THIS creature, and..."


LOL what? (to the bolded)
Actually, if we're going by the numbers principle- your eyes are shaped like '0's... (no points)... your nose is like two upside down sevens (14)...your arms are pretty muscular- they don't make ones... (14)... So your score is 14.
Don't tell me not to do something because that just makes me want to do it more :wink:


----------



## theredpanda

Undoubtedly said:


> I'm not, though I have a habit of using standard spelling most of the time, due to having several foreign textbooks while in school. Also, I strangely have a bit of an unusual accent, due to an unusual combination of influences and a lack of outside (local) influences. I'm from the United States, specifically Texas. People ask me quite regularly where I am from.


Ah, okay. Yeah, it's just something about the way you write. I want to go to Texas!


----------



## theredpanda

11thNight said:


> Tell me I'm beautiful.


LOL yes 10/10! +Bonus for the ear and two hands! so... Your score is 13!


----------



## EternalNocturne

theredpanda said:


> LOL what? (to the bolded)
> Actually, if we're going by the numbers principle- your eyes are shaped like '0's... (no points)... your nose is like two upside down sevens (14)...your arms are pretty muscular- they don't make ones... (14)... So your score is 14.
> Don't tell me not to do something because that just makes me want to do it more :wink:


Sorry to disappoint you, but I have somewhat almond shaped eyes. Almonds are far from 0 shaped. If anything they are closer to being a 9, sideways, with a line connecting the bottom of the circle to the point. That said, this is Calvinball, and I'm Calvin (actually, I'm Micah, but that beside the point). The eye score comes from Roman numerals. Eye = I = 1.
I = 1 II = 2 III = 3, but the eye limited stays at 3, because the Romans didn't want to give a million extra points to some of the Hindu gods.


----------



## Cotillion

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> I can't really see you at all,
> So I'm going to give you a 5/10 till you give a picture that I can see what's going on,
> Though from what little you're showing,
> You look fairly attractive to me haha!


not really interested in a rate, i'm just here for the lols

thanks anyway



pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Cotillion_
> 
> you look like @_Raawx_


----------



## theredpanda

Undoubtedly said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but I have somewhat almond shaped eyes. Almonds are far from 0 shaped. If anything they are closer to being a 9, sideways, with a line connecting the bottom of the circle to the point. That said, this is Calvinball, and I'm Calvin (actually, I'm Micah, but that beside the point). The eye score comes from Roman numerals. Eye = I = 1.
> I = 1 II = 2 III = 3, but the eye limited stays at 3, because the Romans didn't want to give a million extra points to some of the Hindu gods.


 Whatever...you win  Im bored with this game.
Side-note- You're a 7w6 too? Awesome!!!


----------



## theredpanda

Cotillion said:


>


Misha!!!


----------



## Tao Te Ching

How much is muscular development important in terms of attractiveness?


----------



## theredpanda

Tao Te Ching said:


> How much is muscular development important in terms of attractiveness?


Eh. Maybe a little- but I'm not into super buff guys- that's really unattractive IMO.


----------



## disguise

Tao Te Ching said:


> How much is muscular development important in terms of attractiveness?


Ew.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

theredpanda said:


> Eh. Maybe a little- but I'm not into super buff guys- that's really unattractive IMO.


I had partners share with me a sentiment similar to the one you have. They usually turn to me and say " Please don't turn into one of those guys. " to which I always have to laugh when I say back to them " Yup, I'll prevent myself for becoming a mountain of muscles. Just for you baby. "


----------



## theredpanda

Tao Te Ching said:


> I had partners share with me a sentiment similar to the one you have. They usually turn to me and say " Please don't turn into one of those guys. " to which I always have to laugh when I say back to them " Yup, I'll prevent myself for becoming a mountain of muscles. Just for you baby. "


Yeah, I think most girls are like that. Who wants to curl up and rest their head on a man with steely muscles? It's like sleeping on a rock...lol


----------



## Tao Te Ching

It takes an incredible amount of work. It's like climbing the Himalayan.

You can only maintaining for a few precious moments, and once you get to the top, you have to come down again.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

theredpanda said:


> Yeah, I think most girls are like that. Who wants to curl up and rest their head on a man with steely muscles? It's like sleeping on a rock...lol



Yeah totally, rocks are terrible things to sleep on.


----------



## theredpanda

Tao Te Ching said:


> Yeah totally, rocks are terrible things to sleep on.


Is that Game of Thrones?


----------



## Tao Te Ching

Yes.


----------



## disguise

Tao Te Ching said:


> It takes an incredible amount of work. It's like climbing the Himalayan.
> 
> You can only maintaining for a few precious moments, and once you get to the top, you have to come down again.


In my opinion, it's not worth it unless you derive all your satisfaction in life from getting to that state of being. A little softness does no harm.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

disguise said:


> In my opinion, it's not worth it unless you derive all your satisfaction in life from getting to that state of being. A little softness does not harm.


From my personal experience, there is not satisfaction in life.

There is no nothing "to do" in my opinion, it's just what's happening. I am not my decision, I am the things happening to me.


----------



## disguise

Tao Te Ching said:


> From my personal experience, there is not satisfaction in life.
> 
> There is no nothing "to do" in my opinion, it's just what's happening. I am not my decision, I am the things happening to me.


Ah, yet another believer in destiny. Boring. (Though from a genetic point of view that is very true. We are spun by the laws of the universe, yet we want to deny this truth. We want to think we have a choice, but there is none.)


----------



## Tao Te Ching

disguise said:


> Ah, yet another believer in destiny. Boring. (Though from a genetic point of view that is very true. We are spun by the laws of the universe, yet we want to deny this truth. We want to think we have a choice, but there is none.)


----------



## FakeLefty

I got bored so I decided to turn into Vladimir Lenin.


----------



## disguise

Tao Te Ching said:


>


Believe in what makes you happy  Edit: A lot of good thoughts there, but I disagree on some.


----------



## Rafiki

@_Cotillion_

if i add "from that picture, at least"


----------



## Tao Te Ching

disguise said:


> Believe in what makes you happy  Edit: A lot of good thoughts there, but I disagree on some.


It's good to disagree.


----------



## sonicdrink

@Undoubtedly ... I think your picture was the last actual picture post so... I'd say 7.5 I'm not really used to rating people on numbers though, so...









I like the 3 headed mask photo, lol


----------



## Tzara

theredpanda said:


> be as harsh as you want.


That smile says the exact opposite.

It says, be harsh and Ill bake head into a pie.

Edit: Just saying, that^ is a good thing.

Edit2: Actually no, its more like: be as harsh as you want, Ill bake your head into a pie anyways.


----------



## theredpanda

Tzara said:


> That smile says the exact opposite.
> 
> It says, be harsh and Ill bake head into a pie.
> 
> Edit: Just saying, that^ is a good thing.
> 
> Edit2: Actually no, its more like: be as harsh as you want, Ill bake your head into a pie anyways.


 Hmm...I'll take that as a compliment :wink:


----------



## napkineater

Tzara said:


> This way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ... wait
> Sorry, read that as mellon. My bad.
> 
> That would make an epic avatar though...


Or signature.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

There is an INTP, an ENFP, a borderline I/ENFP and and I suspect is an INTJ in this picture.

I am the ENFP of the group.


----------



## theft23

Tao Te Ching said:


> View attachment 98010
> 
> 
> There is an INTP, an ENFP, a borderline I/ENFP and and I suspect is an INTJ in this picture.
> 
> I am the ENFP of the group.


The 4th from the left one is cute as fuck. The others not so much..


----------



## AddictiveMuse

theredpanda said:


> Eh- I'm bored...why not?
> I'm an ENTP- be as harsh as you want. I don't take things personally :wink:


that smile...
sure, sure, you don't take things personally but you'll hurt me in my sleep if I say anything bad about your photo
(you did say you don't take things personally)
the smile is slightly creepy
but you look pretty anyway


----------



## Cotillion

theredpanda said:


> Eh- I'm bored...why not?
> I'm an ENTP- be as harsh as you want. I don't take things personally :wink:


ENTP grinch grin detected










oddly cute grinch though, would not troll


----------



## theredpanda

Cotillion said:


> ENTP grinch grin detected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oddly cute grinch though, would not troll


Hm, that's a new one... "cute grinch"...:laughing:


----------



## theft23

Hb this guy? Thankfully I'm pretty thick skinned about superficial criticism so fire away! 

View attachment 98498


----------



## AddictiveMuse

theft23 said:


> Hb this guy? Thankfully I'm pretty thick skinned about superficial criticism so fire away!
> 
> View attachment 98498


You're quite cute actually
hmm 7.5/10 possibly 8
I bet you have a really awesome photo of yourself somewhere
that would boost your score


----------



## theredpanda

Ok- here's one without the "grinch smile" LOL :kitteh:


----------



## dulcinea

@Superfluous... Haha, I was thinking about a lot of what you were saying... People don't be scare to post! they're not grading you, but how good you look in a particular photo... that's like grading a car by how the dashboard looks, haha. It's just one slice of a person. All you see is a slice of my appearance in a split second of time, without my body language, tone of voice, personality, and how it all comes together like a well made quilt.

Also, add to it the subjectivity of beauty. I mean, I've had some guys take one look at me, and be, like 









and some who are like









So, I guess you can't win them all

That being said, here's yet another pic of me  Another slice, another cross section.

View attachment 98530
Ugh it's sideways, cuz it came from my phone... and I don't feel like fixing it xP


----------



## AddictiveMuse

View attachment 98546

Ugh school photo days are one of the things I will definitely not be missing..
I really need some sleep and the ability to smile attractively on cue
but it doesn't look like it's going to happen any time soon
:dry:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> @Superfluous... Haha, I was thinking about a lot of what you were saying... People don't be scare to post! they're not grading you, but how good you look in a particular photo... that's like grading a car by how the dashboard looks, haha. It's just one slice of a person. All you see is a slice of my appearance in a split second of time, without my body language, tone of voice, personality, and how it all comes together like a well made quilt.


I like that, a slice of a person..
It's true though
however sometimes you buy that car just because it looks attractive
those are the spontaneous purchases that frankly seem to be the only purchases a lot of people make..
It seems to be the ones we regret most..
hmm


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> I like that, a slice of a person..
> It's true though
> however sometimes you buy that car just because it looks attractive
> those are the spontaneous purchases that frankly seem to be the only purchases a lot of people make..
> It seems to be the ones we regret most..
> hmm


thanks, I meant, too, photos are such a poor reflection of what I look like. My face is sooo..... animated, haha


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> thanks, I meant, too, photos are such a poor reflection of what I look like. My face is sooo..... animated, haha


animated? you seem to have big eyes..Like dare I say ENFP big!
which reminds me of socionics..what type are you?..


----------



## theft23

AddictiveMuse said:


> You're quite cute actually
> hmm 7.5/10 possibly 8
> I bet you have a really awesome photo of yourself somewhere
> that would boost your score


Wise words from Mark Twain: I could live for a month off of one good compliment. Thanks for promoting me to superhuman status. Looks like now I don't have to be inconvenienced by eating or sleeping until May.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

theft23 said:


> Wise words from Mark Twain: I could live for a month off of one good compliment. Thanks for promoting me to superhuman status. Looks like now I don't have to be inconvenienced by eating or sleeping until May.


glad i could help..haha that's the best reply I've seen ages! It's so incredibly adorable


----------



## theft23

AddictiveMuse said:


> glad i could help..haha that's the best reply I've seen ages! It's so incredibly adorable


Well I was going for witty but adorable? Even better.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

theft23 said:


> Well I was going for witty but adorable? Even better.


haha it was both..the fact that you tried to be witty just made it 10 times more adorable
It's just how it works roud:


----------



## dulcinea

theft23 said:


> Hb this guy? Thankfully I'm pretty thick skinned about superficial criticism so fire away!
> 
> View attachment 98498


I'd say about a 7... you have an adorable face


----------



## theft23

Yay now i feel like a teddy bear


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> animated? you seem to have big eyes..Like dare I say ENFP big!
> which reminds me of socionics..what type are you?..


I always test as ENFj, I have a very, well, I'm like a female David Tennant, haha


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> I always test as ENFj, I have a very, well, I'm like a female David Tennant, haha


there's some doctor who related joke in that gif which I don't get (I say that with some pride)
haha I was thinking 'wait..aren't INFJs meant to have like nonENFP eyes'


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> there's some doctor who related joke in that gif which I don't get (I say that with some pride)
> haha I was thinking 'wait..aren't INFJs meant to have like nonENFP eyes'


Idk, I thought antipode was ISFP the first time I saw his first pic, haha....I'd send another pic to keep this forum on track, but nobody ever rates my pics. I guess I must take terrible pictures.

Also, the ones that are my favorites, nobody ever likes!! I don't get it, haha.


----------



## dulcinea

Okay, I'm going to try this again, this is a picture rating thread in the pictures forum, not the general chat forum. Rate my Pic, for crying out loud! I don't care if it's a 2 RATE IT!!! before I get mad, jeez!

View attachment 98578
...idk if I had sent this one or not, btw... I remember trying to, and it was sideways... oh well...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Idk, I thought antipode was ISFP the first time I saw his first pic, haha....I'd send another pic to keep this forum on track, but nobody ever rates my pics. I guess I must take terrible pictures.
> 
> Also, the ones that are my favorites, nobody ever likes!! I don't get it, haha.


Antipode has the most amazing eyes! I'm too sure about ISFP, but I'm not sure whether he looks INFJ too..

you do not take horrible photos!
I was looking back at the forum and stumbled across a post from @Superfluous which I cannot find because it's stuck in there too deep...but it basically talked about you (I think she mentioned me too) not overthinking, or questioning what people will think about you

..well that's what I took from it
you know I really wish I could have found that post
It was really incredibly sweet 

And @dulcinea I would suggest taking her advice
people will like your look and they will not, honestly it's inevitable so why bother trying to please people? why bother to take their posts to heart?..this is just the internet may I remind you and you get a lot of assholes but then the really nice people you'd love to actually hang out with in reality.

And this is incredibly important: *this is the Hot or Not thread*! possibly the most conceited, most vain and most shallow thread on PerC! I have no idea of how the fuck I got on here, I would never have had the balls to actually post anything on here..now i just view it as a bit of fun it's nothing serious!

this goes not just for you but for everyone who doubts themselves 
if you get a 5 it's just a number, no one is really going to talk like this in reality
so let go of your ego!


----------



## theft23

AddictiveMuse said:


> haha it was both..the fact that you tried to be witty just made it 10 times more adorable
> It's just how it works roud:


----------



## Jonn

Me before I got my hair cut.


----------



## FakeLefty

I actually get to wear a suit tomorrow. Although it remains to be seen if I actually get to take a photo of myself.


----------



## Cotillion

theredpanda said:


> View attachment 98538
> 
> 
> Ok- here's one without the "grinch smile" LOL :kitteh:


aawwww












AddictiveMuse said:


> View attachment 98546
> 
> Ugh school photo days are one of the things I will definitely not be missing..
> I really need some sleep and the ability to smile attractively on cue
> but it doesn't look like it's going to happen any time soon
> :dry:


here's a tutorial from the hottest man alive






*BAM* pregnant


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> Antipode has the most amazing eyes! I'm too sure about ISFP, but I'm not sure whether he looks INFJ too..
> 
> you do not take horrible photos!
> I was looking back at the forum and stumbled across a post from @_Superfluous_ which I cannot find because it's stuck in there too deep...but it basically talked about you (I think she mentioned me too) not overthinking, or questioning what people will think about you
> 
> ..well that's what I took from it
> you know I really wish I could have found that post
> It was really incredibly sweet
> 
> And @_dulcinea_ I would suggest taking her advice
> people will like your look and they will not, honestly it's inevitable so why bother trying to please people? why bother to take their posts to heart?..this is just the internet may I remind you and you get a lot of assholes but then the really nice people you'd love to actually hang out with in reality.
> 
> And this is incredibly important: *this is the Hot or Not thread*! possibly the most conceited, most vain and most shallow thread on PerC! I have no idea of how the fuck I got on here, I would never have had the balls to actually post anything on here..now i just view it as a bit of fun it's nothing serious!
> 
> this goes not just for you but for everyone who doubts themselves
> if you get a 5 it's just a number, no one is really going to talk like this in reality
> so let go of your ego!


I know that, like i said looking at the car dashboard... but I rather my pics be rated than not, that's kinda the purpose of this thread haha


----------



## Devrim

dulcinea said:


> I know that, like i said looking at the car dashboard... but I rather my pics be rated than not, that's kinda the purpose of this thread haha


But would you be able to handle the rating,
Even if it was NOT in your favor?

The poster had a very valid point,
Don't try please others,
If you're a sexy fiend in your head,
You're going to project that image to others,
Seriously.


----------



## dulcinea

@AddictiveMuse, to be honest, my favorite pics, are not the ones in which I look particularly beautiful, but the ones in which I look really likeable, like the kinda girl you'd wanna befriend right away. MY profile pic is my fave, so far.


----------



## dulcinea

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> But would you be able to handle the rating,
> Even if it was NOT in your favor?
> 
> The poster had a very valid point,
> Don't try please others,
> If you're a sexy fiend in your head,
> You're going to project that image to others,
> Seriously.


I can't go for sexy... so I aim for adorable, haha


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

dulcinea said:


> I can't go for sexy... so I aim for adorable, haha


Aim for awesomeness, that can never be denied, most powerful of all!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dulcinea

OneCoffeePlease said:


> Aim for awesomeness, that can never be denied, most powerful of all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh I've already done that :tongue:


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

dulcinea said:


> Oh I've already done that :tongue:


Then I am not needed in this thread anymore! Here is a picture of a small tiger cub.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dulcinea

OneCoffeePlease said:


> Then I am not needed in this thread anymore! Here is a picture of a small tiger cub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awww cute! thanks


----------



## Incognita

I am an uber lurk.

bwaha!


----------



## theft23

dulcinea said:


> Dude! she's old enough to be my MOTHER...word of advice, never refer to a lady as "older" and if you're gonna go the route of comparing her to someone wayyyy older than her, go the route of Raquel Welsh or Sophia Loren or Ann Margret at least, sheesh!


Eh. Just my personal preference. I've had a crush on Mrs. Clinton since i was old enough to watch the news. Knocks some 20 somethings out of the water in my opinion.


----------



## dulcinea

theft23 said:


> Eh. Just my personal preference. I've had a crush on Mrs. Clinton since i was old enough to watch the news. Knocks some 20 somethings out of the water in my opinion.


I take it you like strong women.... I like that.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Dude! she's old enough to be my MOTHER...word of advice, never refer to a lady as "older" and if you're gonna go the route of comparing her to someone wayyyy older than her, go the route of Raquel Welsh or Sophia Loren or Ann Margret at least, sheesh!


Ann Margret would be such an awesome compliment 
View attachment 98938

seriously so pretty 

but hey you can't be angry at the guy, he thought it was a compliment, it still is a compliment you may not agree with his taste but he still intended it to be a compliment so therefore it is


----------



## dulcinea

AddictiveMuse said:


> Ann Margret would be such an awesome compliment
> View attachment 98938
> 
> seriously so pretty
> 
> but hey you can't be angry at the guy, he thought it was a compliment, it still is a compliment you may not agree with his taste but he still intended it to be a compliment so therefore it is


Yeah, I don't think I could ever be compared to her. . Like Superflous's avatar, omigosh that headcock, man...


I'm not mad at all, haha

I'm just being my typical sassy self :tongue:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dulcinea said:


> Yeah, I don't think I could ever be compared to her. . Like Superflous's avatar, omigosh that headcock, man...
> 
> 
> I'm not mad at all, haha
> 
> I'm just being my typical sassy self :tongue:











tell me about it
just like that era from like the mid 20th century like the 1940's to 60's
*sigh*


----------



## Doctor Sleep

dulcinea said:


> Awwww, now all the mystery is gone.. You are cute, tho.


^^ Thanksies



pancaketreehouse said:


> @_Hakase smevel_
> 
> pay attention in classs


The po-po can't stop this!


----------



## Doctor Sleep

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 98890
> 
> tired and doopy


That hair is beyond things awesome.


----------



## Rafiki

AddictiveMuse said:


> thanks you guys  ..I'm still kind of worried about @_dulcinea_'s thinking not that it's super bad, but she seems to be too affected by these comments or lack thereof..
> I don't really know where I said I thought I was ugly, I gotta admit before this thread I'd hate the idea of this thread..now not so much, I'm happy with the way i look, yeah there's tons of things that could be better, but I don't like to think of those..
> 
> haha the recent photo posted wasn't meant to be rated, t'was to show the aftermath of school photo day I think I'd rather have a day of exams than to spend 10 minutes in the school library attempting to smile without looking like it was forced..I have a habit of smiling heaps whilst talking or whenever I feel awkward, but not during photos it just feels fake especially when they make you sit there like you've got a pole up your arse..



we didn't rate it anyway

and yeah school photos
where u turn ur head and then lower it and then get on ur knees and they slice ur head off with the guillotine
me-aforically too of course
so much power and obedience

someone was talking to me recently about not being able to wear hats in school, or how some kid was suspended for wearing a hat...
i dont think anything in the world gets me angrier than hearing shitty meaningless rules and UGH

like any lack of obedience has to be disobedience
and disobedience is always bad


f dat

STORM THA FRONT!


----------



## Rafiki

dulcinea said:


> I take it you like strong women.... I like that.


weak ones are easier to kidnap


----------



## Rafiki

Hakase smevel said:


> ^^ Thanksies
> 
> 
> 
> The po-po can't stop this!




*over the loudspeaker in mr. mackey voice, or similarly*

"Hakase, we're gonna have to suspendju for disobeedience"


----------



## Doctor Sleep

pancaketreehouse said:


> *over the loudspeaker in mr. mackey voice, or similarly*
> 
> "Hakase, we're gonna have to suspendju for disobeedience"


I was expecting a Ben Stein droning voice reference 

*Haaakasseee, Haaaakassseeee, calling a mr. Haaakaaaassseeee*


----------



## Rafiki

Can they be co-principals of the school


----------



## Doctor Sleep

pancaketreehouse said:


> Can they be co-principals of the school


Only if I can get in trouble every day while I'm there so that I can hear them both call my name on the intercom. O__O I want this


----------



## dulcinea

pancaketreehouse said:


> weak ones are easier to kidnap


Exactly: guys with caveman, ooga booga, I'ma club me a wife mentality like super weak women:wink:


----------



## OneCoffeePlease

Sounds so boring, I like a challenge!


----------



## Antipode




----------



## Devrim

Antipode said:


>


Like 2/10.

Jay Kay....


*Mutters something about 8-9/10*

xD


----------



## Antipode

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> Like 2/10.
> 
> Jay Kay....
> 
> 
> *Mutters something about 8-9/10*
> 
> xD


You haven't posted in a while, hot shot.


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


>


you look like someone just pushed you down on the trampoline, haha. I think Ima do a painting of this photo.


----------



## Devrim

Antipode said:


> You haven't posted in a while, hot shot.


Only to be molested by shrieks of fear as to what a goblin is doing on the thread?
I DON'T THINK SO 

Though,
I do have a reputation to uphold:


----------



## Antipode

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> Only to be molested by shrieks of fear as to what a goblin is doing on the thread?
> I DON'T THINK SO


Pshh... given the love you got on the very first page of this thread (cough, cough, directs people to first page, cough.)


----------



## Devrim

Antipode said:


> Pshh... given the love you got on the very first page of this thread (cough, cough, directs people to first page, cough.)


I was not aware of this love 
My heart must've frozen over,
Oh well!

Though,
I might post one tomorrow,
If I'm not looking to shady(Ratchet) Haha


----------



## myGTI

have at it.


----------



## Rafiki

dulcinea said:


> Exactly: guys with caveman, ooga booga, I'ma club me a wife mentality like super weak women:wink:



you don't think men would appreciate overcoming a difficult challenge?
i've clubbed many a fat chick in my life


----------



## dulcinea

myGTI said:


> View attachment 99210
> 
> 
> have at it.


I'm gonna go with 6.5, still above average. 

Extra point if you tell me what song's playing on ur headphones, and it turns out to be a good song:tongue:


----------



## FakeLefty

Me in a suit AND aviators.

Sex appeal X 10000!!! :laughing:


----------



## dulcinea

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> I was not aware of this love
> My heart must've frozen over,
> Oh well!
> 
> Though,
> I might post one tomorrow,
> If I'm not looking to shady(Ratchet) Haha


I looked at the Name, and thought, never seen it, but there's something about this person, that's strangely familiar, so following antipode's advice...hmmm, now it makes sense.


----------



## myGTI

dulcinea said:


> I'm gonna go with 6.5, still above average.
> 
> Extra point if you tell me *what song's playing on ur headphones*, and it turns out to be a good song:tongue:


see music I am listening to thread.


----------



## Runade

After my new haircut and that random line is a scar not on purpose. roud:


----------



## dulcinea

myGTI said:


> see music I am listening to thread.


I'm not a fan of hip-hop, but the rhythm's pretty tight, I'll go with a 7, then (half a point)roud:


----------



## Devrim

dulcinea said:


> I looked at the Name, and thought, never seen it, but there's something about this person, that's strangely familiar, so following antipode's advice...hmmm, now it makes sense.


Yes it is I,
Mzansi Haha


----------



## Raawx

*lurks*


----------



## Rafiki

Lurkin in ya own house, man
the place you used to live
used to barbecue burgers and ribs


----------



## ChaosEpsilon

Doesn't seem like very many people are in here, so here I go..

Also I'm curious to see how old you guys think I look!


----------



## Rafiki

I say u look 19-21
@ChaosEpsilon
And not bad homie


----------



## myGTI

pancaketreehouse said:


> I say u look 19-21
> @ChaosEpsilon
> And not bad homie


what??? even with a heavy crop, the "High school senior picture" pose from the first picture give it away?


----------



## ChaosEpsilon

myGTI said:


> what??? even with a heavy crop, the "High school senior picture" pose from the first picture give it away?


I'm 22 as of last October


----------



## aendern

myGTI said:


> View attachment 99210
> 
> 
> have at it.


10/10 would touch beard


----------



## myGTI

emberfly said:


> 10/10 would touch beard


Thank you. 

While the gender isn't correct, a friend of mine, who has a far better beard + mustache, has a funny line that popped into my head upon reading this post. 

"While I do understand that some do not like beards. There is a certain demographic of women that really do enjoy them. It is called 'Most of them' "

For me it was "well for the first time in my life where I do not have a job that prohibits my growing a solid amount of facial hair, so screw it lets see how it looks."


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


>


Goddammit Antipode! why do you have to be so attractive?



pancaketreehouse said:


> we didn't rate it anyway
> 
> and yeah school photos
> where u turn ur head and then lower it and then get on ur knees and they slice ur head off with the guillotine
> me-aforically too of course
> so much power and obedience
> 
> someone was talking to me recently about not being able to wear hats in school, or how some kid was suspended for wearing a hat...
> i dont think anything in the world gets me angrier than hearing shitty meaningless rules and UGH
> 
> like any lack of obedience has to be disobedience
> and disobedience is always bad
> 
> 
> f dat
> 
> STORM THA FRONT!


I know you didn't rate and trust me I'm fucking happy about that!
haha some of the school rules are so fucking stupid
we get detention for not bringing a hat to sport which is funny considering that guy got suspended for bringing a hat
wait...what kind of hat are we talking about here..








I would understand the suspension if he attended school in that..
seriously though, half of the rules are so fucked up or has serious loop holes or are contradictory
haha like what we call it the luchbox rule:
*'no sitting close to a member of the opposite sex, the space between you two must be at least the width of a lunchbox'*
but does it stop love sick ignorant highschool couples from making out?..haha I don't think so!
plus I go to a Christian school..yes, I know anyways so they would be against any like girl and girl stuff
but there's no a rule about it..only one about hetrosexual couples
sadly I haven't gotten the chance to point out the flaw in the rule
but if I get the chance I sure as hell will


----------



## Antipode

myGTI said:


> "While I do understand that some do not like beards. There is a certain demographic of women that really do enjoy them. It is called 'Most of them' "


 @CourtneyJD would appreciate this line...


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> Goddammit Antipode! why do you have to be so attractive?












---

Now you just need a time machine and a plane ticket to Virginia. :3


----------



## Antipode

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> Yes it is I,
> Mzansi Haha


It is "tomorrow," by the way. roud:


----------



## dulcinea

Raawx said:


> *lurks*



No, @Raawx somebody has to dish out those 7's with panache, who's gonna do it if not you? :bored:


----------



## dulcinea

ChaosEpsilon said:


> View attachment 99690
> View attachment 99698
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like very many people are in here, so here I go..
> 
> Also I'm curious to see how old you guys think I look!


I"m ONLY rating the first pic, cuz you look really good in it, I'd say 7.5-8, I'm thinking if you'd wear your hair a little different, at that angle, you kinda remind me of Joseph Gorden Levett, a little.

I'm gonna say...22ish?


----------



## dulcinea

ChaosEpsilon said:


> I'm 22 as of last October


Hahahaha, I guessed it before I saw this post:laughing:


----------



## Rafiki

@dulcinea, you knew his age because it was out there in the collective knowledge pool!
(if u dont know what im talking about, ask me)
@AddictiveMuse
i think the people who follow the rules are way more stupid and shitty (maybe less EVIL) than the person who created 'em


and what about homosexual couples... i hate that shit
holy balls
oh you said that "only heterosexual couples"
my bad

yeah


burn da school down to da grownd


----------



## Rafiki

@dulcinea

ill just add this


there was a study that showed many more people could answer a crossword puzzle once it had been solved the day before, and "the answers were already out there"
(waking life)


----------



## aendern

myGTI said:


> "While I do understand that some do not like beards. There is a certain demographic of women that really do enjoy them. It is called 'Most of them' "


:tongue:


----------



## ChaosEpsilon

dulcinea said:


> I"m ONLY rating the first pic, cuz you look really good in it, I'd say 7.5-8, I'm thinking if you'd wear your hair a little different, at that angle, you kinda remind me of Joseph Gorden Levett, a little.
> 
> I'm gonna say...22ish?


Haha thanks

I'm not fashion oriented at all, so I've never had any idea how to do my hair.


----------



## Devrim

Antipode said:


> It is "tomorrow," by the way. roud:


Gosh mom,
Get off my back 

Busy day today,
Ill try tomorrow xD

P.S Why worry? You already know how I look!(On thread already)


----------



## Rafiki

dont know whre to put this
but i know you will care


my college just sent out an email asking people to take the MBTI test
but it's some crappy function-less (useless AND no cognitive functions) dichotomous bag of asses

i hate this
someone help me 
bring down da tyrant


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> dont know whre to put this
> but i know you will care
> 
> 
> my college just sent out an email asking people to take the MBTI test
> but it's some crappy function-less (useless AND no cognitive functions) dichotomous bag of asses
> 
> i hate this
> someone help me
> bring down da tyrant


so it's like those test that test only whether you're a I or E, N or S and so on
haha I hate those they confused me so much
'am i an E or an I?' 'N or S?' 'P or J?'
now I realise now that I have literally no Sensing functions at all
haha if it were down to the letters I'd probably be like INFP maybe even INFJ 
but the first result i got on a test was ENFP so maybe they have some truth to them
haha my friend was weirded out by the fact that I got an extroverted type..


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> dont know whre to put this
> but i know you will care
> 
> 
> my college just sent out an email asking people to take the MBTI test
> but it's some crappy function-less (useless AND no cognitive functions) dichotomous bag of asses
> 
> i hate this
> someone help me
> bring down da tyrant


Hey at least your school cares enough to send the tests in the first place. My school didn't do that.


----------



## Doctor Sleep

pancaketreehouse said:


> dont know whre to put this
> but i know you will care
> 
> 
> my college just sent out an email asking people to take the MBTI test
> but it's some crappy function-less (useless AND no cognitive functions) dichotomous bag of asses
> 
> i hate this
> someone help me
> bring down da tyrant



"calls on intercom"

Pancake....Pancake...the world is a bag of asses, let us love Perc and social sites that are not school oriented,

F the police, that is all.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid

im in twink mode.


----------



## Rafiki

FakeLefty said:


> Hey at least your school cares enough to send the tests in the first place. My school didn't do that.


you have become
meow ze dong


----------



## Rafiki

apologies if that's already the joke


----------



## Rafiki

but it's like positive punishment
it's not good because it's there


litruhlly would be better without it


----------



## Rafiki

@Hakase smevel

are you trying to tell me the world is not all sprinkles and sunshine, and there are actually sharkish individualist people out there on the outside out to hurt me, and that i have to summon the internal strength of my soul to compete against them and make myself something i deserve to be?


shit, i don't believe dat!


----------



## Doctor Sleep

myGTI said:


> yes the knot changes the color


Ooh I like Balthus, big and bold so people know who's wearing the tie :tongue:


----------



## Runade

You all skipped over me, I suppose...I just will have to...move on then


----------



## Doctor Sleep

Runade said:


> View attachment 99306
> After my new haircut and that random line is a scar not on purpose. roud:


The scar makes for a truly cool effect for the hair. 9/10 ^^


----------



## Cotillion

girasole said:


> @_Kazoo_ since you're the last guy that posted I'll rate you, 7/10
> here's me: *hides*
> View attachment 100058
> View attachment 100066
> View attachment 100050


alright, you're pretty, here's you eight (-＿- )ノ8

there, you can rate my derpwalk










also, random pic, attempting to shave like a real man


----------



## myGTI

Cotillion said:


> there, you can rate my derpwalk


your weight is focused too far back on your heels.


----------



## Raawx

Cotillion said:


> alright, you're pretty, here's you eight (-＿- )ノ8
> 
> there, you can rate my derpwalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, random pic, attempting to shave like a real man


Do you have an aversion to posting a "normal" picture of yourself? :frustrating:


----------



## girasole

FakeLefty said:


> *Jaw drops*
> 
> How 'bout a Hot damn!/10?


Haha aw, thanks what about a number? Just cause I'm curious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty

girasole said:


> Haha aw, thanks what about a number? Just cause I'm curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


8.5 or 9. And that's being conservative.


----------



## Raawx

@girasole, you're about a 6/6.5 to me. 

-hears a loud POP in the distance-


----------



## Rafiki

@Inspecter Smevel-Hakase HA you are an ENTJ- before i lookedi guessed heehee so fannee to me!

@ everybody (hope that's not a name)

how much of the "ugh idk why im doing this" is legit low self confidence and how much is fishing for compliments and reversals 
@_girasole_ see @_FakeLefty_nah idk maybe the 7 area
@_MakuYuen_ you are a pretty person yes


MORE MORE!


----------



## Rafiki

bathe me in faces


----------



## Rafiki

when i think i know where someone's going in a conversation

[video]http://makeagif.com/i/h79Qlk[/video]


----------



## Raawx

pancaketreehouse said:


> when i think i know where someone's going in a conversation
> 
> [video]http://makeagif.com/i/h79Qlk[/video]


That could not be a more perfect example of Se/Ni Dom/Inferior


----------



## Rafiki

@Raawx
may be a lil Te in there too


----------



## Antipode

I got a haircut.  Short compared to my last picture.


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Inspecter Smevel-Hakase HA you are an ENTJ- before i lookedi guessed heehee so fannee to me!
> 
> @ everybody (hope that's not a name)
> 
> how much of the "ugh idk why im doing this" is legit low self confidence and how much is fishing for compliments and reversals
> @_girasole_ see @_FakeLefty_nah idk maybe the 7 area
> @_MakuYuen_ you are a pretty person yes
> 
> 
> MORE MORE!


Hey, at least when I post photos I say, "Hey look at me! I'm a sexy beast!" :laughing:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Haha everybody's making gifs of themselves 
@CourtneyJD the trendsetter


----------



## Courtalort

AddictiveMuse said:


> Haha everybody's making gifs of themselves
> @CourtneyJD the trendsetter


I know! And no one gave mine any love.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CourtneyJD said:


> I know! And no one gave mine any love.


haha
I thought it was a cool idea
because people do look differently when they speak or move
it makes you think differently about a person like the idea you had in your head about their personality is different
than what it actually is
like I'd like to think that smiling comes more naturally to me when I speak than it does for photos
example A:
View attachment 100026

It's just awkwardness in a photo lol
even with my rare moments of narcissism


----------



## Abject

7/10

I have no idea why I'm doing this.._ I'm going to blame boredom._


----------



## AddictiveMuse

napkineater said:


> Are y'all determined to derail this thread?


ah yes I should probably post this in like a visitor message


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Raawx 
Robert Pattinson (personally I never understood why people find him so attractive)









Katy Perry









Guy Berryman









Jennifer Aniston









ok too much photoshop..
Raawx why not you choose these people?
I don't really know of any ugly people!


----------



## napkineater

AddictiveMuse said:


> @_Raawx_
> Robert Pattinson (personally I never understood why people find him so attractive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katy Perry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Berryman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Aniston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok too much photoshop..
> Raawx why not you choose these people?
> I don't really know of any ugly people!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

napkineater said:


>


lol thank you :laughing:
hey @Raawx rate this guy too


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

shakti said:


> Awwww why so bashful? You are quite cute in a sweet&shy kind of way, I like that....you remind me sooooo much of an INFP I used to hold very dear, are you perchance INFP, too?
> 
> 
> 7/10 in total
> 
> 
> I'm not creative enough to think of anything hotter or notter, so here's my profile pic here at PerC
> 
> View attachment 102970


Can i has your face pls?


----------



## Raawx

@AddictiveMuse

Robert Pattinson - 7.5
Katy Perry - 7
Guy Berryman - 9.5
Jennifer Aniston - 8
Gollum Guy - 3.5


----------



## napkineater

Raawx said:


> @_AddictiveMuse_
> 
> Robert Pattinson - 7.5
> Katy Perry - 7
> Guy Berryman - 9.5
> Jennifer Aniston - 8
> Gollum Guy - 3.5


I scored 2.5 more than Steve Buscemi? Dude, you suck. 

2/10 for personality.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

napkineater said:


> I scored 2.5 more than Steve Buscemi? Dude, you suck.
> 
> 2/10 for personality.


You're an 8. Which means I am gonna have to bump Shakti up to 8.5, just not to seem generic. You're both well above average, and it is splitting hairs at this point. Plus I grade on my own curve, there are no 10s. So a 9 is really a 10, an 8 is a 9. etc..


----------



## napkineater

FearAndTrembling said:


> You're an 8. Which means I am gonna have to bump Shakti up to 8.5, just not to seem generic. You're both well above average, and it is splitting hairs at this point. Plus I grade on my own curve, there are no 10s. So a 9 is really a 10, an 8 is a 9. etc..


----------



## FearAndTrembling

lol. I was actually gonna add something about that scene to my post. I know, I know..


----------



## Raawx

napkineater said:


> I scored 2.5 more than Steve Buscemi? Dude, you suck.
> 
> 2/10 for personality.


Yikes, rude. Also, 3.5*

You put your photo up, and got rated something you didn't like. No need to get all butthurt. In all honesty, anybody who had the extensive makeup/primming etc. could be "pretty celeb status" or whatever. I just can't honestly tell what you are based on your picture.



FearAndTrembling said:


> You're an 8. Which means I am gonna have to* bump Shakti up to 8.5*, just not to seem generic. You're both well above average, and it is splitting hairs at this point. Plus I grade on my own curve, there are no 10s. So a 9 is really a 10, an 8 is a 9. etc..


Actually, I agree with 8.5 for Shakti.


----------



## napkineater

Raawx said:


> Yikes, rude. Also, 3.5*
> 
> You put your photo up, no need to get all butthurt. In all honesty, anybody who had the extensive makeup/primming etc. could be "pretty celeb status" or whatever. I just can't honestly tell what you are based on your picture.


6 - 3.5 = 2.5. *You rated a woman 2.5 above Steve Buscemi*. Smooth. I mean, I model and I'm starting acting so I have photos from photo shoots (full face make-up, photoshopped to bits) and I have head shots. Posting that would be cheating. 

Also, calm down there Nancy, my seriousness is about 2/10. I don't think I can be seriously mean to ENFPs.


----------



## Annesyl

Nice thread, I'll play too :laughing:









Also, guess my age please :kitteh: (and those who know shhhh for now!)


----------



## napkineater

8.5/10. Good eyebrows, beautiful eyes, lashes, and skin, nice lips, nice proportions. 

Hmmm, ENFP? 23? I'm bad at guessing these things.


----------



## Raawx

napkineater said:


> 6 - 3.5 = 2.5. *You rated a woman 2.5 above Steve Buscemi*. Smooth. I mean, I model and I'm starting acting so I have photos from photo shoots (full face make-up, photoshopped to bits) and I have head shots. Posting that would be cheating.
> 
> Also, calm down there Nancy, my seriousness is about 2/10. I don't think I can be seriously mean to ENFPs.


Woops. I can't do math. (actually a complete lie)

Eh, I believe you. It's just a meh picture.

Yeah, I also tend to make things more serious than they really are. Classic ENFP/ENTP communication lapse; ENFP gets too serious and cant fully read ENTPs joking behavior.



Annesyl said:


> Nice thread, I'll play too :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 103890
> 
> 
> Also, guess my age please :kitteh: (and those who know shhhh for now!)


What Napkin said. You're extremely pretty. 8/10


----------



## Courtalort

I love how everyone complains and complains that the scoring system on here is too high like "not everyone is a 7 or above" and all that...then someone get's a 6 and it's pure chaos.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Raawx said:


> @AddictiveMuse
> 
> Robert Pattinson - 7.5
> Katy Perry - 7
> Guy Berryman - 9.5
> Jennifer Aniston - 8
> Gollum Guy - 3.5


I would have given Rob A 7 actually, I don't understand why people think he's hot
I would have given the gollum guy a 2 actually (I'm so cruel)
The rest were very very close to what I would have said


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@napkineater, I'm just curious...I thought you didn't care _what some guy on the internet rates you?_
Maybe...you'll be more inclined to post a photo now?
To me..I reckon you'd be like an 8 or something.


----------



## napkineater

CourtneyJD said:


> I love how everyone complains and complains that the scoring system on here is too high like "not everyone is a 7 or above" and all that...then someone get's a 6 and it's pure chaos.


Except I'm in no way a 6 by anyone else's standards. Plenty of people are average (5), but I don't think I am. I'm a 7 on a bad day and a 9 when I'm looking my best. I don't even care if I sound conceited and I know I'll get a lot of hate for it but I'm confident, I love myself, and I'm just being honest. 



AddictiveMuse said:


> @_napkineater_, I'm just curious...I thought you didn't care _what some guy on the internet rates you?_
> Maybe...you'll be more inclined to post a photo now?
> To me..I reckon you'd be like an 8 or something.


I didn't "care" until I saw that he was so kind to Steve Buscemi, who's a 1.5/10 at best. He needs his own scoring system.


----------



## Tzara

Raawx said:


> Katy Perry - 7


What about 
*Siwan Morris*
and
*Zooey Deschanel*
what do they get?


----------



## Annesyl

Raawx said:


> Oh, and don't forget that, on average, one has another 40 years after they turn 40. Alas, life is short and those years fly by quickly. High school seems like a few days ago at times, and I've been out for like two years...


I have a theory here.
Technically we live between 20 and 50 (basically rather 45).
1/3 of effective active life.
Before we are too dependable and not developped enough.
After, our body and physical strength do not follow.

I hated high school. And for anything in the world I wouldn't like to go back to my 20s.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

But what you think is perfect (there's no such thing as perfection anyway), other people disagree so it's impossible to say who's perfect looking and who isn't. So there will always be disagreements in this thread, it's going to be flawed from the start.

- Having said that, I'm tempted to post my picture on this thread purely for entertainment value and lols. :kitteh:


----------



## Raawx

Annesyl said:


> I have a theory here.
> Technically we live between 20 and 50 (basically rather 45).
> 1/3 of effective active life.
> Before we are too dependable and not developped enough.
> After, our body and physical strength go not follow.
> 
> I hated high school. And for anything in the world I wouldn't like to go back to my 20s.


I can see that, and it makes a great deal of sense, actually.

I second your belief. I think I'm going to bloom in my 20s. I'm already blossoming.



isingthebodyelectric said:


> But what you think is perfect (there's no such thing as perfection anyway), other people disagree so it's impossible to say who's perfect looking and who isn't. So there will always be disagreements in this thread, it's going to be flawed from the start.


This is obvious, yes. That doesn't stop it from being entertaining and enjoyable. There really isn't a direct goal for this thread, other than to satisfy a very common and natural human impulse.

You remind me of @Antipode. I had the exact same argument with him a few months back.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

isingthebodyelectric said:


> But what you think is perfect (there's no such thing as perfection anyway), other people disagree so it's impossible to say who's perfect looking and who isn't. So there will always be disagreements in this thread, it's going to be* flawed *from the start.


maybe 10 isn't perfect, maybe it's more like.._'oh so you're a 10..FUCK ME!..please?' _
that's partly why I come back to this thread, although mostly it's because of the curiosity


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

AddictiveMuse said:


> maybe 10 isn't perfect, maybe it's more like.._'oh so you're a 10..FUCK ME!..please?' _
> that's partly why I come back to this thread, although mostly it's because of the curiosity


True that.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

isingthebodyelectric said:


> - Having said that, I'm tempted to post my picture on this thread purely for entertainment value and lols. :kitteh:


Oh do it! judging by what I saw in that thread you made a while ago, you're pretty


----------



## shakti

isingthebodyelectric said:


> This thread is a mess. Really, arguing about being rated? First world problems.


Hahahah, totally! Taking a game like this too seriously just indicates confidence issues :-D

Maybe people should keep some things in mind before posting here...

First, that we're rating *pics* here, not *people*...nobody can see your personality, body language, voice, behaviour, vibes/energy and all the countless other things that make you hot (or not) in real life. It's just a game where we only have one measly pic to go from, so there is no reason to take anything personally 

Second, people's ideas of beauty differ according to personal taste and culture...what is a 10 for Joe from the USA may be a 6 for someone from South America. Beauty is such a relative thing...and, above all, in the eye of the beholder, ain't it?


----------



## Tzara

Annesyl said:


> I'd be curious to understand the rating rules.
> I guess 10 does not exist, and if you are 9.5, you are rather a VS model?


We had a long discussion about this in around page 290

anyhow, rating depends on people. Who rates you and their preferences.

If you want a "more honest" rate you can post stuff in /soc/ ..



> The way I rate:
> To me 3s are average, 2s are ugly and 1s are really really ugly.
> 4s are slightly above average
> 5s are above average
> 6s are attractive
> 7s are heavily attractive
> 8s are astonishing
> 9s are otherworldly
> and 10s are perfect
> 
> This is also why* I dont rate people* in this thread.
> Because either I feel like you guys are very dishonest, or I will crush someones confidence into dust.


----------



## Annesyl

Tzara said:


> We had a long discussion about this in around page 290
> 
> anyhow, rating depends on people. Who rates you and their preferences.
> 
> If you want a "more honest" rate you can post stuff in /soc/ ..


You've got quite high standards, man  Thanks for sharing.

For the "more honest" rate, I remember having posted a crappy webcam pic of myself on "hot or not" site about 10 years ago, got average 8.6 (5 years later I deleted the profile).
EDIT: WHOAHHH I found the picture!








Anyhow, even if I am 5 or 6 in somebody's eyes, I am positively confident about my physical attributes based on the everyday attention I get. 
And my personality does the rest.


----------



## Antipode

Raawx said:


> I can see that, and it makes a great deal of sense, actually.
> 
> I second your belief. I think I'm going to bloom in my 20s. I'm already blossoming.
> 
> 
> 
> This is obvious, yes. That doesn't stop it from being entertaining and enjoyable. There really isn't a direct goal for this thread, other than to satisfy a very common and natural human impulse.
> 
> You remind me of @_Antipode_. I had the exact same argument with him a few months back.


I don't remember having that argument...

I was debating the pointlessness of giving someone a low score, to someone we will never see again. All it does is damage their self-view. But I'm Fe and overly sensitive, so take that with a grain of salt. :tongue:


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> _ 10..FUCK ME!..please?' _


:shocked: Wash your mouth young lady.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> I was debating the pointlessness of giving someone a low score, to someone we will never see again. All it does is damage their self-view. But I'm Fe and overly sensitive, so take that with a grain of salt. :tongue:



Guys-Antipode gave the reason I'm NOT going back through the thread and giving out low scores. Serves no point other than to hurt people...just swap out his Fe for my Fi. 

My point was simply that if you post your picture on the hot or not thread hoping for validation of your own self view, and someone doesn't provide it, don't argue them about it. You are simply not their type or your perception doesn't match theirs. 
@Superfluous I agree about Emily vs Zooey :kitteh: Emily is goooorgeous in a really structured way, and I think Zooey act's a bit...forced.


----------



## Devrim

napkineater said:


> 6 - 3.5 = 2.5. *You rated a woman 2.5 above Steve Buscemi*. Smooth. I mean, I model and I'm starting acting so I have photos from photo shoots (full face make-up, photoshopped to bits) and I have head shots. Posting that would be cheating.
> 
> Also, calm down there Nancy, my seriousness is about 2/10. I don't think I can be seriously mean to ENFPs.


If you've got the looks,
There's no need to tell other people you've got them,
You looked pretty from what I've seen of you,
But you did get quite defensive


----------



## Devrim

Annesyl said:


> You've got quite high standards, man  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> For the "more honest" rate, I remember having posted a crappy webcam pic of myself on "hot or not" site about 10 years ago, got average 8.6 (5 years later I deleted the profile).
> EDIT: WHOAHHH I found the picture!
> View attachment 104266
> 
> 
> Anyhow, even if I am 5 or 6 in somebody's eyes, I am positively confident about my physical attributes based on the everyday attention I get.
> And my personality does the rest.


You're a 9/10 for your age,
And your grace,
I really,
REALLY like your look,
Like this is unfair


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Wellsy said:


> 8.


Paha.


----------



## napkineater

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> If you've got the looks,
> There's no need to tell other people you've got them,
> You looked pretty from what I've seen of you,
> But you did get quite defensive


----------



## EternalNocturne

CourtneyJD said:


> I am now tempted to go back through and just honestly rate everyone on this thread with an honest opinion...


What? You mean "Hey, you're not bad looking, but you're missing something.. It's called a BEARD. Sorry man, I girl only goes for bearded men. Enjoy a life of insecurity based on the facial doesn't run in your family, and be sure to pass it on to your future sons- JUST KIDDING! What woman would want such a beardless man? :wink:"


Okay, I took a few creative liberties. roud:


----------



## Courtalort

Undoubtedly said:


> What? You mean "Hey, you're not bad looking, but you're missing something.. It's called a BEARD. Sorry man, I girl only goes for bearded men. Enjoy a life of insecurity based on the facial doesn't run in your family, and be sure to pass it on to your future sons- JUST KIDDING! What woman would want such a beardless man? :wink:"
> 
> 
> Okay, I took a few creative liberties. roud:


Hahhaha yes. This. Exactly this.


----------



## EternalNocturne

CourtneyJD said:


> Hahhaha yes. This. Exactly this.


Yeah... You truly broke my heart with that one.
I can't be your precious Adam Levine.. I guess I'll just have to settle for being Batman.


----------



## Antipode

Undoubtedly said:


> What? You mean "Hey, you're not bad looking, but you're missing something.. It's called a BEARD. Sorry man, I girl only goes for bearded men. Enjoy a life of insecurity based on the facial doesn't run in your family, and be sure to pass it on to your future sons- JUST KIDDING! What woman would want such a beardless man? :wink:"
> 
> 
> Okay, I took a few creative liberties. roud:


Actually... I think that just about sums up how Courtney rates guys. >:

Know what, Courtney, I don't like you either because you don't have beard!


----------



## Courtalort

Undoubtedly said:


> Yeah... You truly broke my heart with that one.
> I can't be your precious Adam Levine.. I guess I'll just have to settle for being Batman.


You have like a creepy memory of my tastes...applause to you kind sir. 

This is what I'm imagining you as when you say that btw:


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Actually... I think that just about sums up how Courtney rates guys. >:
> 
> Know what, Courtney, I don't like you either because you don't have beard!


Aww darling, you are one of the few I love despite your beardless face...and you are now not going to reciprocate?


----------



## EternalNocturne

Okiday.. THIS is what a Micah looks like at 2:00AM, while feeling sick, and bored enough to take a photo.








This is what Micah looks like at whatever time it was that he woke up.









Yes, I jumped on the gif


----------



## EternalNocturne

CourtneyJD said:


> You have like a creepy memory of my tastes...applause to you kind sir.
> 
> This is what I'm imagining you as when you say that btw:



Creepy? No. Dedicated. 
Okay just kidding.

Funny..
While you were imagining me like that, I was actually being a dork, making stupid GIFs like this:









What you don't hear, is the sound me me, in a high pitched voice going "Ooooooooh"

Yeah.. I should probably stop with the GIFs.. Before... STuff.. happens..


----------



## Courtalort

Undoubtedly said:


> Creepy? No. Dedicated.
> Okay just kidding.
> 
> Funny..
> While you were imagining me like that, I was actually being a dork, making stupid GIFs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't hear, is the sound me me, in a high pitched voice going "Ooooooooh"
> 
> Yeah.. I should probably stop with the GIFs.. Before... STuff.. happens..


I have literally no idea what to do with this... :kitteh:


----------



## EternalNocturne

CourtneyJD said:


> I have literally no idea what to do with this... :kitteh:



Hahaha I have no idea either.
I was just like "GIFs.. I should do something absurd! AHA! I could dance like I would if i were in a Beyonce video! That could be quality entertainment for the family..'s scarring. Sounds good."


I have no shame.
Well, perhaps a little. I didn't make that GIF while shirtless. Then again, several people on the forum have seen that anyway.


----------



## Annesyl

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> You're a 9/10 for your age,
> And your grace,
> I really,
> REALLY like your look,
> Like this is unfair


The power of genetics :kitteh: It really IS not fair.

Thanks for my grace. This word pops up quite often.


----------



## disguise

Undoubtedly said:


> What you don't hear, is the sound me me, in a high pitched voice going "Ooooooooh"


Some smooth seduction skills you have there. Teach me? :crazy:


----------



## pretense

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Paha.
> 
> No.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 104250
> 
> Sorry for ultra-cool hipster Instragram effect, it was my friend's phone


I agree with Wellsy. At least 8.


----------



## Devrim

Undoubtedly said:


> Creepy? No. Dedicated.
> Okay just kidding.
> 
> Funny..
> While you were imagining me like that, I was actually being a dork, making stupid GIFs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't hear, is the sound me me, in a high pitched voice going "Ooooooooh"
> 
> Yeah.. I should probably stop with the GIFs.. Before... STuff.. happens..


Is it just me or did the rooms temperature just rise?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> :shocked: Wash your mouth young lady.


Yes dad..


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> Yes dad..


Good girl. :3


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Undoubtedly said:


> What you don't hear, is the sound me me, in a high pitched voice going "Ooooooooh"
> 
> Yeah.. I should probably stop with the GIFs.. Before... STuff.. happens..


Haha, I think I like you a tiny bit more now..
But first..green walls?...why?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> Good girl. :3


that gif is so adorable! *sigh* I used to love beauty and the beast, ha that and the lion king, those were the reasons my parents went insane..how on earth do you find these things!


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> that gif is so adorable! *sigh* I used to love beauty and the beast, ha that and the lion king, those were the reasons my parents went insane..how on earth do you find these things!


I just peek into your soul and try to find that would make you smile. c:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> I just peek into your soul and try to find that would make you smile. c:


is that an INFJ thing? or just a general creep thing?
haha Antipode you made me laugh, I'm not gonna lie


----------



## ai.tran.75

undoubtedly - 7.7
looks quite young but witty and cute


----------



## Raawx

Undoubtedly said:


> Creepy? No. Dedicated.
> Okay just kidding.
> 
> Funny..
> While you were imagining me like that, I was actually being a dork, making stupid GIFs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you don't hear, is the sound me me, in a high pitched voice going "Ooooooooh"
> 
> Yeah.. I should probably stop with the GIFs.. Before... STuff.. happens..


Oh Goodness. This is actually too much to handle.

...
...

You sure you're not gay?


----------



## EternalNocturne

AddictiveMuse said:


> Haha, I think I like you a tiny bit more now..
> But first..green walls?...why?


I kind of just moved into this room recently, and it's only temporary, so I haven't bothered painting.
That's the colour it was when I moved in, though. Honestly, it doesn't really bother me, though. The rest of the house has peach walls. X_X


----------



## EternalNocturne

Raawx said:


> Oh Goodness. This is actually too much to handle.
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> You sure you're not gay?


Yes, quite positive. Sorry to disappoint you.
I'm just very comfortable with myself, and a bit on the shameless side. haha


----------



## EternalNocturne

Tzara said:


> Its an agony to host that on skype or tinychat.. I think a google hangout would be the best.


Oh yeah, I completely forgot that Skype doesn't let you video chat in gruops anyway.
Hmm I'm totally up for a Google Hangout. I thought about that, but I wasn't sure if other would be okay with it.


----------



## Courtalort

Can you guys imagine the clusterfuck that would be all of us on a google hangout at the same time :kitteh:

*I also don't want to give up my snarky badgirl image*


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CourtneyJD said:


> Can you guys imagine the *clusterfuck* that would be all of us on a google hangout at the same time :kitteh:
> 
> **I also don't want to give up my snarky badgirl image**


clusterfuck..well I learnt something new..oh and you're an INFP I don't think there's a snarky bad girl underneath all the feelings..
(Kidding around), so how much will my perception of you be changed if I ever actually hold a conversation with you?


----------



## Courtalort

AddictiveMuse said:


> clusterfuck..well I learnt something new..oh and you're an INFP I don't think there's a snarky bad girl underneath all the feelings..
> (Kidding around), so how much will my perception of you be changed if I ever actually hold a conversation with you?


It's more like I don't like people to know there are feelings underneath the snarky badgirl!  

Oh yes, here is a definition of this great term for you love-Clusterfuck: Military term for an operation in which multiple things have gone wrong. Related to "SNAFU" (Situation Normal, All Fucked Up") and "FUBAR" (Fucked Up Beyond All Repair). 

And it would probably change a lot. Just ask @dulcinea @Raawx or @Antipode


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CourtneyJD said:


> *It's more like I don't like people to know there are feelings underneath the snarky badgirl!  *
> 
> Oh yes, here is a definition of this great term for you love-Clusterfuck: Military term for an operation in which multiple things have gone wrong. Related to "SNAFU" (Situation Normal, All Fucked Up") and "FUBAR" (Fucked Up Beyond All Repair).
> 
> And it would probably change a lot. Just ask @dulcinea @Raawx or @Antipode


ah yes I looked up the definition, thank you for the new word, i can almost guarantee with 100% certainty it will be useful

I feel that's more of an ENTP thing..(It's more like I don't like people to know there are feelings underneath the snarky badgirl!)
so your saying you're more INFP like IRL than this ENTPish facade you put on for the internet
Haha any of you guys ( @dulcinea @Raawx and @Antipode) wanna give me an idea of what this INFP like courtney she speaks of is like?
(Yes I realise that made close to no sense, but I can't fix it)


----------



## Tao Te Ching

ENFP man ENTJ woman


----------



## Superfluous

Tao Te Ching said:


> ENFP man ENTJ woman


I love ENTJsss ugh, Im going to marry one! lol


----------



## EternalNocturne

Superfluous said:


> I love ENTJsss ugh, Im going to marry one! lol


I'm not. ENTJs are too... ENTJ.

:wink:


----------



## Superfluous

Undoubtedly said:


> I'm not. ENTJs are too... ENTJ.
> 
> :wink:


ahaha youre so funny, I say the same thing about ENFJs. 
I would marry an ENTP too, since I _always_ get along with em, but as a deep end perciever, I think I need some Judgement in ma life, it's the only way I feel the pressure to get things done. xD


----------



## ENTJudgement

Theres a huge diff between P and J though


----------



## EternalNocturne

Superfluous said:


> ahaha youre so funny, I say the same thing about ENFJs.
> I would marry an ENTP too, since I _always_ get along with em, but as a deep end perciever, I think I need some Judgement in ma life, it's the only way I feel the pressure to get things done. xD


Oh trust me, I've been judging you the entire time. :wink:


----------



## Superfluous

Termus123 said:


> Theres a huge diff between P and J though


That's true, but I find both sides of the spectrum attractive and alluring. In all, except.. ENFP > ENFJ muahaha.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

Superfluous said:


> I love ENTJsss ugh, Im going to marry one! lol


I did marry one! One divorce later I'm still glad I did it! Have fun landing that fish!


----------



## Superfluous

Tao Te Ching said:


> I did marry one! Not she's divorcing me! Have fun landing that fish!


damn dude, sorry to hear that.. lol


----------



## Tao Te Ching

It's all right, no anger, no resentment. We are better as friends than partners


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Tao Te Ching said:


> It's all right, no anger, no resentment. We are better as friends than partners


I really wish all divorces end like that, most of the time it ends with hatred towards the other person it's sad to see and I'm sorry to hear about the divorce, I hope everything works out well for you both.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Idk about ENTJ women. ENTJ guys can be great, just expect him to be protective haha.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

AddictiveMuse said:


> I really wish all divorces end like that, most of the time it ends with hatred towards the other person it's sad to see and I'm sorry to hear about the divorce, I hope everything works out well for you both.


Thank you sincerely for your compassion. Talking to other's who had done a peaceful separation made me realize it was possible and we continue to strive for that goal together.

We put it together ourselves, the take it down ourselves in the way we have always done it, like friends and partners.



register said:


> .
> 
> I am very sorry to hear of your breakup. Having gone through a peaceful divorce and a peaceful ending of an engagement, it is the way to go. While both may hurt, it is better to mourn gracefully, than act out of anger. Sometimes two people are both good people with good intent, but the two are simply out of lockstep and at very different points in life, thus the relationship simply cannot be productive.


This helped open my eyes.




BIGJake111 said:


> Idk about ENTJ women. ENTJ guys can be great, just expect him to be protective haha.


You couldn't hope for a better partner than an ENTJ lady IMO.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ENTJ women are too independent for me haha.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

BIGJake111 said:


> ENTJ women are too independent for me haha.


_By ourselves is evil done,
By ourselves we pain endure,
By ourselves we cease from wrong,
By ourselves become we pure._
_No one saves us but ourselves.
No one can and no one may.
We ourselves must walk the path:
Buddhas only show the way.

_Dependency is the least attractive attribute there is in my books.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

BIGJake111 said:


> I lied when I said I wouldn't rate, if muse is being honest so shall I.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Yay..I like being honest..it feels real, although I pretty much stick to most comments I made before, like the others may consider @bdimp to be more than a 7, I think he's still a 7..he's very attractive yes, but something's missing..see I'm the one saying it but even I don't understand it..


----------



## INTJellectual

BensUsername said:


> Okay, I'm going to try to handle any criticism that I receive.
> 
> View attachment 108962
> 
> 
> 
> Eeek.


9/10 because I love curly-haired guys.


----------



## bdimp

AddictiveMuse said:


> Yay..I like being honest..it feels real, although I pretty much stick to most comments I made before, like the others may consider @bdimp to be more than a 7, I think he's still a 7..he's very attractive yes, but something's missing..see I'm the one saying it but even I don't understand it..


I'll post another if you do. We can be twinsies. Maybe my next one will "have something" (fingers crossed) I also realized this is a dangerous thread for my type.. 4w3.. very dangerous indeed.


----------



## INTJellectual

View attachment 109282


----------



## AddictiveMuse

INTJellectual said:


> View attachment 109282


It didn't come up with anything...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

bdimp said:


> I'll post another if you do. We can be twinsies. Maybe my next one will "have something" (fingers crossed) I also realized this is a dangerous thread for my type.. 4w3.. very dangerous indeed.


Ah don't worry, it's nothing to be taken seriously..(this is a thread based on rating people based on their looks)
I don't have any photos on me that look nice...but I'll let you know if I post, twinsies after all haha
I think this place would be dangerous for 6s and maybe 3s..maybe 4s


----------



## Purrfessor

AddictiveMuse said:


> Ah don't worry, it's nothing to be taken seriously..(this is a thread based on rating people based on their looks)
> I don't have any photos on me that look nice...but I'll let you know if I post, twinsies after all haha
> I think this place would be dangerous for 6s and maybe 3s..maybe 4s


Safe for 1s! If I were rated badly it would be because of everybody's ill tastes rather than my looks itself. lmao


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Stelliferous said:


> Though I am an INFP, I am not a lady. And I did post a real picture a bit back tyvm. 7 or higher.. sounds good.


Link the old pic if you get a chance.


----------



## Purrfessor

BIGJake111 said:


> Link the old pic if you get a chance.


Couldn't find it?


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Stelliferous said:


> Couldn't find it?


I really dont care to bother......


----------



## Purrfessor

BIGJake111 said:


> I really dont care to bother......


Then don't. That's what I'm doing, not bothering.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

*sigh* Lazy motherfuckers..

I figured since you two _boys_ aren't cooperating, I'd leave this here, just in case..



Stelliferous said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-688.html
> As promised.. :/


----------



## Purrfessor

AddictiveMuse said:


> *sigh* Lazy motherfuckers..
> 
> I figured since you two _boys_ aren't cooperating, I'd leave this here, just in case..


He... He called me a lady! *plays the role of boy*


----------



## Devrim

Stelliferous said:


> He... He called me a lady! *plays the role of boy*


What's your descent?
Forgive me if I'm being bold here by asking xD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Stelliferous said:


> He... He called me a lady! *plays the role of boy*


Haha I know, I can't work out whether he actually thought you were a girl or decided to be a smart ass..because of your (adorable) avatar..


----------



## Purrfessor

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> What's your descent?
> Forgive me if I'm being bold here by asking xD


I'm a mutt. Mostly Irish however I tan nicely. I think it's the Native American in me. I think German is higher than others as well. Mostly a mix of European. Basically... White. That's how I fill out paperwork.


----------



## Devrim

Stelliferous said:


> I'm a mutt. Mostly Irish however I tan nicely. I think it's the Native American in me. I think German is higher than others as well. Mostly a mix of European. Basically... White. That's how I fill out paperwork.


LoL,
Irish,
And dark?
Had me there,
Liar xD

But very cool mix,
Had to be bold enough to ask >


----------



## Purrfessor

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> LoL,
> Irish,
> And dark?
> Had me there,
> Liar xD
> 
> But very cool mix,
> Had to be bold enough to ask >


I tan way nicer than all other members in my immediate family... Maybe I'm adopted? Forgot that Russian is supposed to be a big part too. Idk I'm just human like everybody else.


----------



## Cotillion

wait a moment... Irish (mostly), Native American, German (higher than others), Russian (big part)

what the...


----------



## Purrfessor

Cotillion said:


> wait a moment... Irish (mostly), Native American, German (higher than others), Russian (big part)
> 
> what the...


Yep. Basically I'm manbearpig.


----------



## jeb

Superfluous said:


> Wow so many goodlooking ladiessss


*cough*


----------



## FakeLefty

Superfluous said:


> Wow so many goodlooking ladiessss


I have a Y chromosome. Therefore I'm a dude.


----------



## Superfluous

You fellows already know how damn sexy you all are. 
But in case you dont, damn bros, _dayum_ ahaha (I had to go a few pages back)


----------



## jeb

Superfluous said:


> You fellows already know how damn sexy you all are.
> But in case you dont, damn bros, _dayum_ ahaha (I had to go a few pages back)


Not so bad yourself


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sexy as hell, am I. hmm..


----------



## Spanks

In case any of you question how sexy @Grandmaster Yoda really is.


----------



## FakeLefty

I need to shave XD


----------



## litok

FakeLefty said:


> View attachment 120778
> 
> 
> I need to shave XD


1/10... Can we burn him alive? ?


----------



## FakeLefty

litok said:


> 1/10... Can we burn him alive? ?


*Incarcerates @litok in a gulag in Siberia*


----------



## litok

FakeLefty said:


> *Incarcerates @litok in a gulag in Siberia*


 That's hot...


----------



## FakeLefty

litok said:


> That's hot...


----------



## litok

At this point I might as well upload a picture of myself 

*A message from caption obvious defender of the already known! Litok is un-photogenic*


----------



## litok

litok said:


> At this point I might as well upload a picture of myself
> 
> *A message from caption obvious defender of the already known! Litok is un-photogenic*
> 
> View attachment 120810


By the way my eyes are actually Hazel...


----------



## FakeLefty

litok said:


> At this point I might as well upload a picture of myself
> 
> *A message from caption obvious defender of the already known! Litok is un-photogenic*
> 
> View attachment 120810


0/10 gtfo


----------



## litok

FakeLefty said:


> 0/10 gtfo


B##ch please I'm fabulous ;D


----------



## FakeLefty

litok said:


> B##ch please I'm fabulous ;D


Go home @litok, you're drunk.


----------



## litok

FakeLefty said:


> Go home @litok, you're drunk.


I'm to focused to be drunk... Also, I'm not a big fan of drinking -._-.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FakeLefty said:


> Excuses, excuses, excuses


What? You don't like that one?
Let me have a look at what else I got here..
Actually believe it or not..I'm not very photogenic, :shocked: yeah I know right! who would've thought?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

litok said:


> At this point I might as well upload a picture of myself
> 
> *A message from caption obvious defender of the already known! Litok is un-photogenic*
> 
> View attachment 120810


I just would like to say that you're cute
Probably around an 8


----------



## Carol88

That's me on the left


The above post hasn't got a photo. I do love your avatar though.
The last photo posted I would vote "hot"


----------



## ENTrePreneur

AddictiveMuse said:


> If you want to feel the disappointment that many of the users on here who are attracted to women share, then look a couple pages back..
> I would say have fun..but it doesn't seem like there'd be too much fun to be had


:laughing: No, I'm good, thank you. I was just curious as to who would be..O_O xD WHo would post their boobs?


----------



## theredpanda

ENTrePreneur said:


> :laughing: No, I'm good, thank you. I was just curious as to who would be..O_O xD WHo would post their boobs?


Nobody did LOL- it was cropped by @Nyu


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

AddictiveMuse said:


> You guys got really close to seeing boobs on this thread..Haha so close!
> No one's really dumb enough to post almost naked selfies on this thing are they?...


If I was of age.......


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Tzara

AddictiveMuse said:


> You guys got really close to seeing boobs on this thread..Haha so close!
> No one's really dumb enough to post almost naked selfies on this thing are they?...


"Undoubtedly" no one would


----------



## AddictiveMuse

theredpanda said:


> Nobody did LOL- it was cropped by @Nyu


Now I'm just wondering what that photo was for..A snapchat perhaps?


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Probably shouldn't share this but I browse this forum when in the shower, the temptation to update my entry is usually strong HAHA (I'm not in the shower right now, or am I)


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Purrfessor

BIGJake111 said:


> Probably shouldn't share this but I browse this forum when in the shower, the temptation to update my entry is usually strong HAHA (I'm not in the shower right now, or am I)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


May I direct you to the "say something creepy to the person above you" thread?


----------



## Superfluous

Boobs, always a hot topic.


----------



## Maddox

Superfluous said:


> Boobs, always a hot topic.


----------



## Maddox

@theredpanda I give you a 7.1 roud:


----------



## EternalNocturne

Tzara said:


> "Undoubtedly" no one would


You called?

Well, if you truly insist on seeing my naked boobs, here you go.














*slinks off and hopes the mods don't shoot him for this post*


----------



## Cloudlight

Super Saiyans, they're so hot right now.
Super Saiyans.











Undoubtedly said:


> Well, if you truly insist on seeing my naked boobs, here you go.


You? Well, I'd have to rate you over 9000.


----------



## theredpanda

Undoubtedly said:


> You called?
> 
> Well, if you truly insist on seeing my naked boobs, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *slinks off and hopes the mods don't shoot him for this post*


That's hot


----------



## FakeLefty

Lol I'm bored.


----------



## litok

FakeLefty said:


> View attachment 121906
> 
> 
> View attachment 121914
> 
> 
> Lol I'm bored.


Ahh!! It's stairing into my soul! :shocked:


----------



## FakeLefty

litok said:


> Ahh!! It's stairing into my soul! :shocked:


Your soul is mine! :angry:


----------



## litok

FakeLefty said:


> Your soul is mine! :angry:


Hmm, nah I'll keep it for now :L


----------



## FakeLefty

litok said:


> Hmm, nah I'll keep it for now :L


*eats soul*


----------



## litok

FakeLefty said:


> *eats soul*


*Goes into FakeLefty and eats him from the inside out*


----------



## FakeLefty

litok said:


> *Goes into FakeLefty and eats him from the inside out*


*Stomach acid dissolves @litok*


----------



## litok

FakeLefty said:


> *Stomach acid dissolves @litok*


*happens to be made of titanium*


----------



## FakeLefty

litok said:


> *happens to be made of titanium*


False.


----------



## litok

FakeLefty said:


> False.


Paradoxical


----------



## dulcinea

Eh, now that everyone forgot what I look like, ima post another pic, if you don't know what to rate me, anything between 5.5 and 7 will, do, but don't you DARE call me "handsome" or "older" I was just told yesterday that I don't look older than 23 :tongue:

View attachment 122418


----------



## FakeLefty

dulcinea said:


> Eh, now that everyone forgot what I look like, ima post another pic, if you don't know what to rate me, anything between 5.5 and 7 will, do, but don't you DARE call me "handsome" or "older" I was just told yesterday that I don't look older than 23 :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 122418


You look 24-ish :wink:

And I can call you older, because you're older than I am. :tongue:


----------



## Tzara

dulcinea said:


> I was just told yesterday that I don't look older than 23


A week ago a small kid called me "uncle".


----------



## The Trollmaster

FakeLefty said:


> You look 24-ish :wink:


Nah, she looks more 25-ish to me.


----------



## Raawx

Tzara said:


> A week ago a small kid called me "uncle".


So? 

A few things could have happened:
-> You looked like his uncle
----> What if his uncle is ridiculously good-looking? 
-> The kid was disoriented as fuck
----> [email protected]

Be positive, son.


----------



## Tzara

Raawx said:


> What if his uncle is ridiculously good-looking?


This was my immediate thought at that moment.  but it didnt serve the purpose of my post so I didnt mention it ^^


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Tzara said:


> This was my immediate thought at that moment.  but it didnt serve the purpose of my post so I didnt mention it ^^


bro my cousin was an aunt in the womb, never seen father of the bride?


----------



## O_o

DO ME GUYS :crazy:










I know, right? How expected. Try not to be too impressed


----------



## FakeLefty

O_o said:


> DO ME GUYS :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? How expected. Try not to be too impressed


10/10 would bang


----------



## cinnabun

O_o said:


> DO ME GUYS :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? How expected. Try not to be too impressed



Shit, think I just became a lesbian:shocked:...
I also award you 10/10.


----------



## The Trollmaster

FakeLefty said:


> 10/10 would bang


I think you mean 10/1.


----------



## Raawx

O_o said:


> DO ME GUYS :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? How expected. Try not to be too impressed


Woah.
Your head looks like a penis.

Side-note: Are you April Ludgate?


----------



## O_o

Raawx said:


> Woah.
> Your head looks like a penis.
> 
> Side-note: Are you April Ludgate?


Maybe a penis with a ball missing, perhaps you're right. 

And no, I have the facial expression of a scared kitten. so no, I don't believe I am. She does look a lot like my friends mom (contemplating whether to put up picture of friend's mom as proof)


----------



## dulcinea

litok said:


> At this point I might as well upload a picture of myself
> 
> *A message from caption obvious defender of the already known! Litok is un-photogenic*
> 
> View attachment 120810


This is awesome!!! you're facial expression is delightfully asymmetrical, so I can give you two ratings:
Left side (our left, your right) 6.5;
Right side 7

It's okay, as you can see above, I'm not either.


----------



## dulcinea

The Trollmaster said:


> Nah, she looks more 25-ish to me.


Thank you guys.... I take both as a compliment xD


----------



## -Alpha-

Me.

Just resting face. Not mad or nothin'. Actually a relatively positive person. I'm told I 'look' my type, but I can but speculate and conject what that means.


----------



## Aquamarine

Tzara said:


> A week ago a small kid called me "uncle".


Kids regularly call me 'Auntie', and I'm only 21 this year. It always surprises me, but I kinda like it. I take it as a form of respect, as my nieces are also around their age so I'm used to being called an 'auntie' since I was 11.


----------



## litok

dulcinea said:


> This is awesome!!! you're facial expression is delightfully asymmetrical, so I can give you two ratings:
> Left side (our left, your right) 6.5;
> Right side 7
> 
> It's okay, as you can see above, I'm not either.


Haha, so my the left side of my face(from my point of view) is attractive... Interesting! XD


----------



## Raawx

litok said:


> Haha, so my the left side of my face(from my point of view) is attractive... Interesting! XD


You're like, okay. Maybe if you had a better picture. :crazy:


----------



## litok

Raawx said:


> You're like, okay. Maybe if you had a better picture. :crazy:


Oh I see how it is 

Yeah that is not the beat picture of me, but its really hard to take a picture that really looks like me...


----------



## Purrfessor

litok said:


> Oh I see how it is
> 
> Yeah that is not the beat picture of me, but its really hard to take a picture that really looks like me...


I know the feeling. :/


----------



## dulcinea

litok said:


> Oh I see how it is
> 
> Yeah that is not the beat picture of me, but its really hard to take a picture that really looks like me...


And that's why we have Photoshop! I know it might sound nuts, but shopped pics of me look more like me than just snapped pics.


----------



## litok

dulcinea said:


> And that's why we have Photoshop! I know it might sound nuts, but shopped pics of me look more like me than just snapped pics.


I actually rarely take pictures of myself anyway


----------



## Bugs

I'm posting my worst picture when I just woke up


----------



## dulcinea

litok said:


> I actually rarely take pictures of myself anyway


Well, there's ur problem too. I have to go through, like, 100 pics before I find one postable.


----------



## dulcinea

Bugs said:


> I'm posting my worst picture when I just woke up


You look like you're about to sass someone.


----------



## Bugs

I'm not a morning person


----------



## chimeric

jeb713 said:


> Can I pray for them to come in real life, instead?


Praying won't work. They have surgery for that.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

litok said:


> Haha, so my the left side of my face(from my point of view) is attractive... Interesting! XD


Interesting/Random Fact

* *




The left side of the face is usually more attractive..and it's been proven by scientist..so you know it must be true (?)



although it all looks the same to me..well others faces


----------



## disguise

I have a hate-love relationship with this thread, but I'm too inspired by @theredpanda's sly smile to not to post something myself.

*hyperventilates*

* *





Whenever I take a selfie, this song starts playing in my head. Thank you, pop culture. I really appreciate it.






"I feel like I'm gonna throw up. Oh wait, nevermind I'm fine."

Here goes...

* *













:laughing:





:kitteh:


----------



## Rafiki

Me like now take off diguise!


----------



## disguise

pancaketreehouse said:


> Me like now take off diguise!


You can first come out from that treehouse, pancakes  But before that, please dress in maple syrup. I'm hungry.


----------



## litok

disguise said:


> You can first come out from that treehouse, pancakes  But before that, please dress in maple syrup. I'm hungry.


Still not legal...


----------



## disguise

litok said:


> Still not legal...


Are you talking about yourself, because I'm totally legal in my country


----------



## litok

disguise said:


> Are you talking about yourself, because I'm totally legal in my country


Okay... Well carry on then


----------



## Purrfessor

Hmm now you guys got me wondering, what are the laws when it comes to cybering between countries? Hmm...


----------



## litok

disguise said:


> I have a hate-love relationship with this thread, but I'm too inspired by @theredpanda's sly smile to not to post something myself.
> 
> *hyperventilates*
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever I take a selfie, this song starts playing in my head. Thank you, pop culture. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I feel like I'm gonna throw up. Oh wait, nevermind I'm fine."
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kitteh:


You look different that I imagined


----------



## Rafiki

first time having a clean face in some time!


----------



## Rafiki

@FakeLefty you're so fanny to me being an STP, Fe socially critical with a hilariummeme


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> first time having a clean face in some time!
> 
> View attachment 137906


The beard! 

WHERE HAS IT GONE?!?!? :shocked:


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_FakeLefty_ you're so fanny to me being an STP, Fe socially critical with a hilariummeme


My Ti is having trouble comprehending what this means.


----------



## Rafiki

lol
@FakeLefty

well you take something that IS popular and manipulate it for the opposite effect against the populace



and dang man
Super Member
3,412 posts 
psh yikes
i got owned on my sabbatical


----------



## FakeLefty

pancaketreehouse said:


> lol
> @_FakeLefty_
> 
> well you take something that IS popular and manipulate it for the opposite effect against the populace
> 
> 
> 
> and dang man
> Super Member
> 3,412 posts
> psh yikes
> i got owned on my sabbatical


Because I'm cool like that, yo.


----------



## Kyora

Sorry for the bottle x) These are quite old (one from Halloween and one from a party in February but anyway, these are the most recent... (I don't like pictures :/)


----------



## Plasternoid

9/10 fine as hell


----------



## illusiondesirekarma

Damn near the perfect specimen.. 10










Uniform Friday..

Sent from my Z660G using Tapatalk


----------



## Plasternoid

Good lookin. kinda rednecky but that's okay


----------



## VoodooDolls

illusiondesirekarma said:


> Damn near the perfect specimen.. 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uniform Friday..
> 
> Sent from my Z660G using Tapatalk


----------



## Devrim

I was reading back,
And the amount of people who tried to 'up' their scores is astounding,
Umm like...
You can't 'convince' someone you're pretty.

Rating looks is shallow,
And cannot be reasoned,
It's primal and instinctual


----------



## The Trollmaster

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> I was reading back,
> And the amount of people who tried to 'up' their scores is astounding,
> Umm like...
> You can't 'convince' someone you're pretty.
> 
> Rating looks is shallow,
> And cannot be reasoned,
> It's primal and instinctual


Would the siren rather be rated by her voice?


----------



## Devrim

The Trollmaster said:


> Would the siren rather be rated by her voice?


LoL no,
I ain't scared of your ratings


----------



## The Trollmaster

SirenOfTheGanges said:


> LoL no,
> I ain't scared of your ratings


It was a reference to your name, a mere joke; it was not a serious suggestion.


----------



## Devrim

The Trollmaster said:


> It was a reference to your name, a mere joke; it was not a serious suggestion.


As was my reply


----------



## cinnabun

jeb said:


> I give @_FakeLefty_ a 7! Would be higher if he shaved and got some clippers and a comb!


10/10.

Wow. Much cute. Such attraction.


----------



## Austengirl753




----------



## Tyltalis

Oh, wow. A lot of you guys are really attractive. *blushes*

No idea how to post pics, but..... I have a picture of myself up on my profile... 

pleasedon'thatemeformybedheadandweirdface

Naw, jk. I don't really mind being rated on a scale from 1-10. Fair warning, not my best pic. Coudn't get rid of that bedhead.


----------



## Spanks

Plasternoid said:


> 9/10 fine as hell


WHY DOES ONE OF THE REALEST MEMBERS GOTTA GET BANNED SO FAST. WHAT DID HE DO TO DESERVE THIS? IT'S RHETORICAL. NOTHING. I DON'T LOVE ANY OF YOU ANYMORE. 'cept all the ladies posting in here. You're all beautiful.

Trying to get that beach body ready. First things first, tanning.


----------



## The Trollmaster

xdollie. said:


> I'm not the one thinking I'm drop dead gorgeous then getting pissed at other girls who get rated higher than me lol.


Please, just stop it.

We've managed to get through a whole page of no more fighting, then this comes up again . . . 

Let's stop the arguing and pretend no one here insulted anyone else here?

@xdollie I honestly believe that you had a valid point, but the manner in which you have chosen to to express that point is extremely inappropriate and overboard, and has thus invalidated the validity in your argument.


----------



## Tyltalis

xdollie. said:


> I'm not the one thinking I'm drop dead gorgeous then getting pissed at other girls who get rated higher than me lol.


But, my dear, I am.


----------



## Tyltalis

Why can't I just be an 8 physically?


----------



## Tyltalis

Had enough of this bullshit thread. It's just accentuating my fears. Let's hope this 1500mg of levothyroxine actually does something.
All I wanted was to be rated more than a 7, and of course I'm not up to par. Fuck this world, fuck appearances. Goodbye.


----------



## The Trollmaster

I'm out, this thread is hopeless.

I have tried to keep things under control, but I surrender.

I'm hoping that the post above mine was merely a threat and that it was not serious.

If it is serious, I've already failed my objectives and I have no point in being here anyways.


----------



## Tyltalis

The Trollmaster said:


> I'm out, this thread is hopeless.
> 
> I have tried to keep things under control, but I surrender.
> 
> I'm hoping that the post above mine was merely a threat and that it was not serious.
> 
> If it is serious, I've already failed my objectives and I have no point in being here anyways.


No, it was serious. Not expecting it to do anything, not sure what the ld50 for synthroid is though.


----------



## Donovan

Tyltalis said:


> Had enough of this bullshit thread. It's just accentuating my fears. Let's hope this 1500mg of levothyroxine actually does something.
> All I wanted was to be rated more than a 7, and of course I'm not up to par. Fuck this world, fuck appearances. Goodbye.


honestly, i'd put you at a 9 (or even a 10, as i don't know what would qualify as a "10" to begin with; to me, if i find you attractive, i find you attractive, and you _are_ attractive... outside of my age-range, but still very pretty nonetheless). 

don't listen to people on the internet. i bet a lot of the guys who gave you a "low" rating would have their heats bursting from their chests if you gave them the time of day in real life. and their given rating would subsequently--and magically--raise much higher. 

keep in mind that their own egos play into this as much that of the one being typed. 

p.s. 

have a good one, :wink:, and don't let other people so far into your head. not everyone deserves to be there.


----------



## Tyltalis

Donovan said:


> honestly, i'd put you at a 9 (or even a 10, as i don't know what would qualify as a "10" to begin with; to me, if i find you attractive, i find you attractive, and you _are_ attractive... outside of my age-range, but still very pretty nonetheless).
> 
> don't listen to people on the internet. i bet a lot of the guys who gave you a "low" rating would have their heats bursting from their chests if you gave them the time of day in real life. and their given rating would subsequently--and magically--raise much higher.
> 
> keep in mind that their own egos play into this as much that of the one being typed.
> 
> p.s.
> 
> have a good one, :wink:, and don't let other people so far into your head. not everyone deserves to be there.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you for your kind words, but I still think it's too late. Hopefully.


----------



## FakeLefty

@Tyltalis

Tell me. Why do these people's opinions matter? Why does it matter that THEY give you a rating of 7? They are mere strangers to you, and most likely they'll be insignificant in your life. So what does it matter what they think of you? Why fuss over some stupid subjective rating? There are over 7 billion people on this planet- don't you think that there is a good chance that someone will find you very attractive? 

Think very hard about what I said- and I mean it. Actually THINK about it.


----------



## Tyltalis

FakeLefty said:


> @Tyltalis
> 
> Tell me. Why do these people's opinions matter? Why does it matter that THEY give you a rating of 7? They are mere strangers to you, and most likely they'll be insignificant in your life. So what does it matter what they think of you? Why fuss over some stupid subjective rating? There are over 7 billion people on this planet- don't you think that there is a good chance that someone will find you very attractive?
> 
> Think very hard about what I said- and I mean it. Actually THINK about it.


Because I'm not good enough and I'll never be. I have a fat face, guys don't look at me, and I'm just a waste of space.
i resent hot girls because they have value. And I'm jealous. I want to be desired and wanted so bad, and looked at like an object of beauty and I'll never find it because I'm nothing special. I'm angry that I'm still here because I'll never have that. I'm just plain.


----------



## FakeLefty

Tyltalis said:


> Because I'm not good enough and I'll never be. I have a fat face, guys don't look at me, and I'm just a waste of space.


Exactly how many guys have you interacted with you? I don't think you've met enough guys to provide a statistical significance to support that claim of yours. Someone out there will find you attractive. 

And never say never- you haven't lived that long and it's too early for you to be so conclusive.


----------



## FakeLefty

Tyltalis said:


> Because I'm not good enough and I'll never be. I have a fat face, guys don't look at me, and I'm just a waste of space.
> i resent hot girls because they have value. And I'm jealous. I want to be desired and wanted so bad, and looked at like an object of beauty and I'll never find it because I'm nothing special. I'm angry that I'm still here because I'll never have that. I'm just plain.


You're basing your fate based on a stupid rating system and an even more stupid subjective standard.


----------



## Tyltalis

FakeLefty said:


> You're basing your fate based on a stupid rating system and an even more stupid subjective standard.


But everyone who has rated me rated me a 6 or 7. Except for one, and I think he was just being nice.


----------



## FakeLefty

Tyltalis said:


> But everyone who has rated me rated me a 6 or 7. Except for one, and I think he was just being nice.


Except that everyone who rated you were a grand total of less than 10 people. Out of over 7 billion. Worthless sample size.


----------



## Tyltalis

FakeLefty said:


> Except that everyone who rated you were a grand total of less than 10 people. Out of over 7 billion. Worthless sample size.


Well, Doge, what would you rate me?


----------



## FakeLefty

Tyltalis said:


> Well, Doge, what would you rate me?


My opinions are irrelevant. You must learn to appreciate your own beauty first. You aren't even doing that and you're using total strangers' opinions as a poor substitute.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Tyltalis said:


> Because I'm not good enough and I'll never be. I have a fat face, guys don't look at me, and I'm just a waste of space.
> i resent hot girls because they have value. And I'm jealous. I want to be desired and wanted so bad, and looked at like an object of beauty and I'll never find it because I'm nothing special. I'm angry that I'm still here because I'll never have that. I'm just plain.


Please don't be like this, it's just a fucking PersonalityCafe thread! I understand that your offended by Tzara's comment, I would be too, he didn't have to be such a dick about it *glares at Tzara* and please don't base your self worth on something as shallow as how attractive you are, it is really not how things should be and your going to be really attractive to some and not to others, you can't please everybody


----------



## Superfluous

Wow so many babes, where have you been?! Well, where have I been? *resubscribes*

so many touchy babies on here too... Edit: Not pointing at anyone in specific, but a lot of babes are spiteful here too, unknowingly.. I mean, lets just roll with the punches.


----------



## kayaycee.

@Tyltalis: Fakelefty and Addictivemuse are correct. Look, we are strangers, but as someone who cares for you because you're a sentient being, with thoughts, feelings, fears, hopes, and so much to offer, if you're willing, I have some more advice for you.

First, get off this thread. The concept of Hot or Not is a shallow one. Shallow not necessarily being purely bad, but it's shallow because it really is not a measure of your worth. As someone who struggles with self esteem, going into areas where you are inviting people to rate you is only going to bring heartache. Asking people to rate you at this point, sweetie I know you are hurt over the earlier comments, is simply continuing unnecessary drama.

After getting off this thread, if you could look at yourself in the mirror, that would be lovely. And then continue to tell yourself out loud how much you love yourself. Even if you feel like you don't, say it anyways. Give you love. The only person you can control is you, and you can look to yourself and give yourself love. If you can't do that, maybe begin writing letters to people you really appreciate in your life. Those you're thankful for. Doing things for others, it provides feelings of fulfillment and love.

Seriously, if you get off this thread, if you want to talk to someone, you can message me and we'll talk. But being here isn't healthy for you, and it's shifting the purpose of the topic.


----------



## Tyltalis

Fine, I'm unattractive, I have a fat face and I'll be alone for the rest of my life. And I don't care. Because that's not gonna be much longer anyway. Hopefully it wasn't a placebo and the ld50 of levothyroxine is low. 30mg x 100 is sufficient enough, right? All I am is a waste of space anyway. An ugly, fat faced waste of space.


----------



## Arthur Boo Radley

@Tyltalis.. After reading your comments I was SO curious to see what you looked like. Think I had to go back about 4/5 pages. I saw your picture and at first I thought -She can't be serious.. cause to me, you are attractive. You shouldn't be taking these ratings as facts because 1. As several people have pointed out, we're just strangers.. our opinions are of no value and 2. People like different things. There's no human on earth that would exclusively be a 10 cause there'd be that one person who views him/her as a 5. You can't be attractive to everyone. 

Claiming to be prettier than that girl, saying she was a 6 tops kind of reaffirmed my opinion that you aren't insecure. I was insecure about my looks as a teen and one thing I know about insecure people is that they think everyone else is better (in everything): prettier, smarter, cooler etc. It's confusing that you supposedly hate your looks but claimed you deserve an 8.

Sorry if that came out as harsh but that's what I believe. I hope you appreciate and start to feel content with yourself. Looks can only get you so far, it all comes down to your personality in the end.. as cliché as that sounds. And I think I read one post where you said you were confident about your personality cause you can change it.. -Nope, you can't. That's called putting up a front but the real you will always be hidden underneath and sooner or later it will reveal itself.


----------



## Tyltalis

Well then, what number do I deserve, physically? Not taking personality into account?


----------



## Rafiki

@Tyltalis

i think you are very _physically_​ attractive


----------



## Arthur Boo Radley

Tyltalis said:


> Well then, what number do I deserve, physically?


Infinite.

There.


----------



## Rafiki

@Tao Te Ching

you seem like one of the coolest people on perC


----------



## Superfluous

Tyltalis said:


> Fine, I'm unattractive, I have a fat face and I'll be alone for the rest of my life. And I don't care. Because that's not gonna be much longer anyway. Hopefully it wasn't a placebo and the ld50 of levothyroxine is low. 30mg x 100 is sufficient enough, right? All I am is a waste of space anyway. An ugly, fat faced waste of space.


Babe, I was just like you years ago. Youre not a fucking waste of space because you're BEING. Breathing. Impacting life around you, in aspects you can't even imagine yet. Illness - I assume you have, because of the kind of drug you have- doesnt define you or the where exactly you will amount to in life. *And none of these people do*. Dont let it any of this shallow shit reflect who you are. What you feel is growing pains. At a young age, I'm pratically a week marathon of Women's Lifetime movies so I'm gonna tell you something I wish someone told me a long time ago. Stop being dramatic, and snap out of it. The more you victimize yourself, the more the universe will let you become one.

edit: also, if you DO have what I think you have: I'm sorry you have to go through that. I also have been dealing with shit like that healthwise all my life, so you can talk to me whenever you want. 4w5 is my second tritype: I can handle you. xD


----------



## Rafiki

@Tyltalis

ill be ur friend tyl
no poison in my veins yet


----------



## Tyltalis

nobody wants to give me a scale of 1 to 10, I see...


----------



## Redhotpengy

@_Tzara_ also has no confidence here because he sits on his computer, and acts all tough and cool like he's the big shot "brutally honest" guy, and puts other down because he's insecure about himself. I'm a T type, and even I have enough decency to try to help someone who clearly has self-confidence issues. Just a typical *bully.

*@_Tyltalis_ here's a saying that might change your thought. "You can be the ripest, juiciest peach in the world... and there's always going to be someone who hates peaches." Needless to say, a general average is stupid because we don't matter. Nobody matters. Some people will find you 10/10, some people will find you 0/10. Do you think everyone thinks Brad Pitt is a 10/10? Absolutely not. Name any actor/actress and I'm sure there's some people somewhere who think they're ugly. One day you will realise that only the opinion of those you love matter, and fuck everyone elses. 

Think of it this way: you keep saying you don't like being a "7/10"... but wouldn't you be okay with a 7/10 looking guy? Just food for thought.


----------



## Superfluous

Was it this topic where we rated Steve Buscumi a 2 a fewwww pages back?

I have this really goodlooking friend that gets more pussy than any gay woman I know, but she is STILL stuck on the fact that someone, about a year and a half ago, on Perc said Steve Buscumi looks better than her. xD


----------



## Tyltalis

Is there anyone in this forum who finds me to be over a 7/10?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Tyltalis said:


> Is there anyone in this forum who finds me to be over a 7/10?


To be honest you'd be an 8 to me
And I'm not trying to tell you what you want to hear, it is my honest opinion
But numbers are so horrible at describing
Someone could be an 8 physically but to me they're a 5 because of their all round look
Like if they look like they are made of plastic


----------



## Superfluous

Musey, youre an INFP now? :O

Do you know a celeb I would say is 7/10 to me, if I'm gonna be gay for her? Angelina Jolie. 
her looks are celebrated around the world, so really, if you define yourself as 7 because 3 people said you are, I really think youll survive.


----------



## Cossack

@Tyltalis

Stop. Please.

I think you're more attractive than most girls, but your personality is just killing it for me.


----------



## cinnabun

...Are we still talking about this? Really?

@Tyltalis you're a _very _pretty girl. What aren't you getting from this? If you really do have some sort of self-esteem issue, then this thread isn't the place for you. The internet is filled with trolls, so asking complete strangers to rate you by your appearance when you yourself don't rate yourself too highly isn't a good idea. 

I get the fact you want to be desired, who doesn't? But really, I think you need to work on yourself before seeking approval from others. 

As other people have stated, not everyone will find you attractive, just like not everyone will like you. That doesn't just apply to you though. Not everyone will find me attractive, not everyone will find that girl over there attractive, or that guy, or whoever. Yeah it sucks, but that's just how things are. As they say, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder."

Stop asking for ratings and stop being so hung-up on the fact that someone said you were a 7/10. Take their opinion with a pinch of salt, because that's all it is, an _opinion. _It isn't fact.

Now, let's move on and be happy, eh?:tongue:


----------



## Purrfessor

I know a lot of you are trying to help but the problem can't be solved with a few words. Just make sure she doesn't die and time will eventually help her. @Tyltalis, I rated you a 10. It apparently means nothing. You pay too much attention to the 7s and not enough to the 10s. When people don't use a scale and they say you are attractive, they aren't being nice but instead genuine.


----------



## Leo Argent

@chimeric

Aww, thank you very much! That's very kind of you! 

@kayaycee.

Thank you! I really appreciate it! 

@AddictiveMuse

So I'm 8/10? Thank you very much! As an ENTJ, I'm normally very confident and brave, but I guess my physical appearance is probably the only thing I'm not confident about. So I'm very happy to hear that you rate me so highly! 

If you don't mind me asking, do you have any suggestions for how I could improve? I'm a bit of a perfectionist, so I'm always trying to find a way to grow and become better than before.

@BIGJake111

Thanks! Fathers are usually very protective of their daughters, so I take that as high praise! As far as law enforcement goes, I'm a young lawyer and most of my work so far has been criminal prosecution. So I certainly enjoy fighting crime and keeping people safe!


----------



## The Trollmaster

Holy crap, is it all over now?

I admit I almost intervened halfway through, but I'll stay true to my word.

I will only observe this now.

But honestly, what started this was the "why is SHE an 8" comment. If that never happened (and if Tzara didn't take the excellent trolling opportunity), this whole thing would have went a lot smoother.

I still think that @Tzara's trolling. In the case that he is, congratulations to him, the only winner here is him.


----------



## FakeLefty

Tyltalis said:


> Is there anyone in this forum who finds me to be over a 7/10?


Have you even taken what I said seriously or has it leaked out of your mind already? The rating system in this thread is STUPID. IT DOESN'T FUCKING MATTER.


----------



## The Trollmaster

@_Tzara_ wins the topic.

and proof that rating systems like these can be extremely biased in the stupidest ways  :


----------



## Deanna

Bricolage said:


> Did you not sleep well? (bags under eyes.)


Nah they've always been a pit puffy. 

*shrugs*


----------



## Purrfessor

Deanna said:


> I do too
> 
> I hate shopping with people so I'm always doing this on my own. Impossible to be objective.


Check out my glasses by clicking my profile! Mine are shaped better for my face but I think the thinness of mine may be better for you.


----------



## Bricolage

Stelliferous said:


> Check out my glasses by clicking my profile! Mine are shaped better for my face but I think the thinness of mine may be better for you.


Do you work for For Eyes or something lol? Confess!


----------



## Deanna

Stelliferous said:


> Check out my glasses by clicking my profile! Mine are shaped better for my face but I think the thinness of mine may be better for you.


I do have another pair that are thinner more wire rimmed like yours. Not nearly as heavy on the face. Those are my go to glasses.

I was trying to be trendy with the thicker frames. I never did well with trendy anyway


----------



## Purrfessor

Bricolage said:


> Do you work for For Eyes or something lol? Confess!


Lol no.  I just pay a lot of attention to glasses. (I love them)


----------



## Bricolage

Stelliferous said:


> Lol no.  I just pay a lot of attention to glasses. (I love them)


I like mine as well. Fuck lasik. NEVER!!! (maybe lol)


----------



## Purrfessor

Deanna said:


> I do have another pair that are thinner more wire rimmed like yours. Not nearly as heavy on the face. Those are my go to glasses.
> 
> I was trying to be trendy with the thicker frames. I never did well with trendy anyway


I tried thicker too. (You pull it off much nicer than I). Not my thing heh. Forever jelly of those who pull it off... Like the cat in my avatar.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Deanna said:


> Ok, I'll play. But mostly because I want opinions on the glasses. I normally wear contacts and I'm so not sure about those frames.


The glasses go well with your hair, very cute 7.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

BIGJake111 said:


> The glasses go well with your hair, very cute 7.


And the thicker fits you, it is quite stylish! Don't go thin, then you just look like someone that needs glasses.


----------



## Devrim

Redhotpengy said:


> @_Tzara_ also has no confidence here because he sits on his computer, and acts all tough and cool like he's the big shot "brutally honest" guy, and puts other down because he's insecure about himself. I'm a T type, and even I have enough decency to try to help someone who clearly has self-confidence issues. Just a typical *bully.
> 
> *@_Tyltalis_ here's a saying that might change your thought. "You can be the ripest, juiciest peach in the world... and there's always going to be someone who hates peaches." Needless to say, a general average is stupid because we don't matter. Nobody matters. Some people will find you 10/10, some people will find you 0/10. Do you think everyone thinks Brad Pitt is a 10/10? Absolutely not. Name any actor/actress and I'm sure there's some people somewhere who think they're ugly. One day you will realise that only the opinion of those you love matter, and fuck everyone elses.
> 
> Think of it this way: you keep saying you don't like being a "7/10"... but wouldn't you be okay with a 7/10 looking guy? Just food for thought.


Your attack on Tzara was kind of cheap,
You could've been better than the one you tried to reprimand,
But you chose the same route he supposedly did.

I don't think I saw him mentioning being a 'T' as any way to justify what he said,
He said he was mean,
You're kind of the one who brought up the whole personality type thing


----------



## Devrim

Deanna said:


> Ok, I'll play. But mostly because I want opinions on the glasses. I normally wear contacts and I'm so not sure about those frames.


Idk how I could give you anything but an 8,
I mean seriously,
I generally avoid rating people,
But I like your lips,
I like your hair color and style,
And I appreciate that you QUITE obviously look after yourself!

You're just an all round 'Girl Next Door' look* 
*(With a slightly nerdy twist)


----------



## Devrim

Tzara said:


> @_AddictiveMuse_ @_The Trollmaster_ @_BIGJake111_
> 
> Oh my, this became a Tzara hate thread :sad:
> 
> Ok, I guess I need to explain my rudeness. She was trolling and feeding off you guys. All she did was to look like she had some confidence issue and make you feel bad about yourselves. She didnt want a rating or confirmation. With whatever you guys threw at her she found new problems to stumble on. And each time, she made the commentator feel bad as if you were hurting her.
> All I did was, to become the scapegoat. Since most of you didnt seem to realize she was using you, I gave the harshest comment so that she would use my comment instead of yours, therefore hurting you guys less.
> I guess I could have just shut my mouth up, but thats not who I am. I cant look at conflict and stare. Sorry.
> 
> I'm actually sad and a bit surprised that no one stopped to consider that "Hey this is tzara, I've never seen him being rude to anyone purposelessly. There must be some reason" instead of directly attacking me yourselves. I mean I've told so many times that I dont rate anyone because I care about peoples feelings here. Why would I stop that to hurt someone deliberately?
> Well.. not no one, some of you did, so thanks.. I guess.
> 
> And then there is this:
> 
> 
> No I'm not doing that. I've never rated anyone in this thread because I didnt want to hurt anyones feelings. I've expressed this 3-4 times before on this thread alone. I was putting her down because she was toying with you guys.
> And I'm not even going to start on the sits at computer all day long/not confidence part.
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> On the bright side, the threads alive again.


Dude I personally don't see why you're apologizing,
The girl was rude to someone else and demanding,
The fact you didn't coddle her was better than trying to 'understand' her.

I mean did people trying to connect with her and get her emotions and feelings out help?
No ways,
She was still rude and conceited as it continued.

Don't say sorry for the fact that you were the only one who called her out on her shit.


----------



## Leo Argent

@dulcinea

You're certainly welcome, and thank you very much! I'm glad you find me attractive too! 

I also appreciate the specific compliment about my look of confidence. To me, specific compliments mean more.

@Deanna

Hey, you look great! Your lips, teeth, and hair-style look especially good! I normally don't go for the glasses look, but you pull it off well 

Oh, and I realize I gave other people more "general" compliments. If people want more specifics, feel free to ask!


----------



## Devrim

Leo Argent said:


> @_dulcinea_
> 
> You're certainly welcome, and thank you very much! I'm glad you find me attractive too!
> 
> I also appreciate the specific compliment about my look of confidence. To me, specific compliments mean more.
> 
> @_Deanna_
> 
> Hey, you look great! Your lips, teeth, and hair-style look especially good! I normally don't go for the glasses look, but you pull it off well
> 
> Oh, and I realize I gave other people more "general" compliments. If people want more specifics, feel free to ask!


You have a really nice way of saying things,
And approaching people,
It's confident but not cocky,
You're a good looking guy,
But from what I'm seeing,
You've got the personality to back it up 

Keep it up


----------



## FakeLefty

Suit and aviators, bitches.


----------



## Leo Argent

@SirenOfTheGanges

Thank you very much! Those are some very kind and specific compliments! I very much appreciate it!! 

You seem very confident and open yourself! I'm also noticing some really high quality Fi going on: you seem to focus very much on each person you talk to and you address them individually in a personal way. That's good! (I can't comment on looks since I haven't seen a pic, but you're coming across well in terms of personality!)


----------



## AddictiveMuse

FakeLefty said:


> Suit and aviators, bitches.


Damn! 10/10 for the aviators and the suit


----------



## Bugs

Deanna said:


> Ok, I'll play. But mostly because I want opinions on the glasses. I normally wear contacts and I'm so not sure about those frames.


9/10 , I dig the glasses.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

.................................................


----------



## Swede

All right, move over kids! I mean, you are all super-cute/handsome, but young people are (as the attached photo clearly shows, btw - awwww, look at the little itty-bitty Mini Swede)!

And a warning: don't be scared - this is a great example of the famous "INTJ Death Stare". We don't mean to look intimidating, but this is supposedly our relaxed look. Sorry. ;-)








(Hmm, come to think of it; itty-bitty Mini Swede seems to have the INTJ Death Stare down pat. Interesting...)


----------



## ToplessOrange

Tzara said:


> Fat = unhealthy.
> Actually, hold on. I dont see a way a fat person can be better than a normal weighted one (consider everything else equal).


Are you serious right now!? I can't believe you would be so inconsiderate to nature's bulletproof shields!

Anyway, I think you make a pretty point. But you know what would really get me to agree with you? If you rated my pictures ridiculously high and set my morning off with a self esteem high (oh hey, an accidental double entendre)!

I've noticed so far that all the ENTPs I've encountered on this thread are really highly rated. This confuses me. See, whenever I'm wandering about the ENTP forums like a fish out of water, the general atmosphere seems to be overconfidence. Because they're overconfident, my reasoning comes out to the conclusion that they'd be less than average amongst the posters as opposed to a gorgeous consensus, since they'd have a larger range of faces that the owner would be confident with, right?

Maybe just a coincidence or a biased find. I'll have to chart this some day when I'm actually okay with reading all the pages in this thread and distinguishing the ENTPs.


----------



## Cotillion

iHeartCats said:


> I took this one today rate me <3
> 
> View attachment 146209


Maybe if you ate some of that makeup you could be pretty on the inside.


----------



## Tzara

TheOminousMuffin said:


> Are you serious right now!? I can't believe you would be so inconsiderate to nature's bulletproof shields!
> 
> Anyway, I think you make a pretty point. But you know what would really get me to agree with you? If you rated my pictures ridiculously high and set my morning off with a self esteem high (oh hey, an accidental double entendre)!
> 
> I've noticed so far that all the ENTPs I've encountered on this thread are really highly rated. This confuses me. See, whenever I'm wandering about the ENTP forums like a fish out of water, the general atmosphere seems to be overconfidence. Because they're overconfident, my reasoning comes out to the conclusion that they'd be less than average amongst the posters as opposed to a gorgeous consensus, since they'd have a larger range of faces that the owner would be confident with, right?
> 
> Maybe just a coincidence or a biased find. I'll have to chart this some day when I'm actually okay with reading all the pages in this thread and distinguishing the ENTPs.


Whats this about ENTPs all of a sudden ^^. Yes, we are overconfident. And honestly most of us realize this and we are comfortable with our arrogance. *The main idea is to stop where charming ends and asshole begins.*

You are a 18/10! is that high enough? :tongue:

I dont think you would want me to rate you though ^^ Reason: This(link)


----------



## iHeartCats

Cotillion said:


> Maybe if you ate some of that makeup you could be pretty on the inside.


Maybe if you stopped hanging out with creatures like the one in your avatar you would be nicer <3


----------



## Cotillion

iHeartCats said:


> Maybe if you stopped hanging out with creatures like the one in your avatar you would be nicer <3


how am i supposed to part from my spirit animal?


----------



## iHeartCats

Cotillion said:


> how am i supposed to part from my spirit animal?


Easy stop being a heathen


----------



## Cotillion

iHeartCats said:


> Easy stop being a heathen


----------



## iHeartCats

Cotillion said:


>


Did you just turn me into Eric Northman and yourself into Sookie Stackhouse?


----------



## Cotillion

iHeartCats said:


> Did you just turn me into Eric Northman and yourself into Sookie Stackhouse?
> 
> View attachment 146321


i'm eric... obviously?

why would i be sooke

wtf


----------



## iHeartCats

Cotillion said:


> i'm eric... obviously?
> 
> why would i be sooke
> 
> wtf


Ok I'm Sookie that's cool then just checking, because I don't like role playing with changing genders


----------



## Cotillion

iHeartCats said:


> Ok I'm Sookie that's cool then just checking, because I don't like role playing with changing genders


yeah cause roleplay a cat is less fucked up <3


----------



## Scarab

Cotillion said:


> yeah cause roleplay a cat is less fucked up <3


Depends. As I see it, it is rather subjective.


----------



## The Trollmaster

Tzara said:


> @_AddictiveMuse_ @_The Trollmaster_ @_BIGJake111_
> 
> Oh my, this became a Tzara hate thread :sad:
> 
> Ok, I guess I need to explain my rudeness. She was trolling and feeding off you guys. All she did was to look like she had some confidence issue and make you feel bad about yourselves. She didnt want a rating or confirmation. With whatever you guys threw at her she found new problems to stumble on. And each time, she made the commentator feel bad as if you were hurting her.
> All I did was, to become the scapegoat. Since most of you didnt seem to realize she was using you, I gave the harshest comment so that she would use my comment instead of yours, therefore hurting you guys less.
> I guess I could have just shut my mouth up, but thats not who I am. I cant look at conflict and stare. Sorry.
> 
> I'm actually sad and a bit surprised that no one stopped to consider that "Hey this is tzara, I've never seen him being rude to anyone purposelessly. There must be some reason" instead of directly attacking me yourselves. I mean I've told so many times that I dont rate anyone because I care about peoples feelings here. Why would I stop that to hurt someone deliberately?
> Well.. not no one, some of you did, so thanks.. I guess.
> 
> And then there is this:
> 
> 
> No I'm not doing that. I've never rated anyone in this thread because I didnt want to hurt anyones feelings. I've expressed this 3-4 times before on this thread alone. I was putting her down because she was toying with you guys.
> And I'm not even going to start on the sits at computer all day long/not confidence part.
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> On the bright side, the threads alive again.


I personally did not think she was trolling.

But I thought she was being irrational as hell, along with most of this thread.

And thus, I declared you the winner (as you were the only one who truly achieved your objective, no one else went anywhere).


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

The Trollmaster said:


> I personally did not think she was trolling.
> 
> But I thought she was being irrational as hell, along with most of this thread.
> 
> And thus, I declared you the winner (as you were the only one who truly achieved your objective, no one else went anywhere).


----------



## iHeartCats

Cotillion said:


> yeah cause roleplay a cat is less fucked up <3


Haters gonna hate


----------



## Leo Argent

@SirenOfTheGanges

You're welcome!

And I completely agree. Commenting on the good points is always welcome. Outside of a few people with ridiculous egos, most people kind of need the self-esteem boost! So I compliment people when I can so long as I can do so with complete honesty.

I also think constructive criticism is good: pointing out areas to work on so that people can improve, motivated by a sincere desire to help.

Of course, some Feeler types have difficulty distinguishing constructive criticism from insults.


----------



## ToplessOrange

Tzara said:


> Whats this about ENTPs all of a sudden ^^. Yes, we are overconfident. And honestly most of us realize this and we are comfortable with our arrogance. *The main idea is to stop where charming ends and asshole begins.*
> 
> You are a 18/10! is that high enough? :tongue:
> 
> I dont think you would want me to rate you though ^^ Reason: This(link)


I dunno, that just came out of nowhere because I thought I noticed a pattern, but I'm way too lazy to confirm it so there's no point.

You're an ENTP!? I just checked your profile and it says ENTJ. I do not understand life. This is very distressing for INTPs.

And I dunno, thought I was a 19 at least, but ah well.
Humor me, why don't you think I'm all that attractive?


----------



## Tzara

TheOminousMuffin said:


> You're an ENTP!? I just checked your profile and it says ENTJ. I do not understand life. This is very distressing for INTPs.
> 
> Humor me, why don't you think I'm all that attractive?


Yah, I'm an ENTP. 

Why not 19? Becuz youre 


TheOminousMuffin said:


> dumb-looking and Shitty


roud:


----------



## ToplessOrange

Tzara said:


> Yah, I'm an ENTP.
> 
> Why not 19? Becuz youre
> 
> 
> roud:



Well, isn't that just a cheap blow.

Go for something a bit more original next time, instead of making yourself look like a foolish child.

- Original text, totally me


----------



## RetroVortex

I'm one of the hottest things out there! :wink:

Rate me plz.


----------



## The Trollmaster

Bricolage said:


> Is Ne really useful at all beyond the entertainment factor?


Is the ability to instantly devise large quantities of plans or concepts in order to troubleshoot complex ideas useful?


----------



## Bricolage

The Trollmaster said:


> Is the ability to instantly devise large quantities of plans or concepts in order to troubleshoot complex ideas useful?


Kinda, but that's not what Ne does. I would rather just have one or two succinct, workable plans.


----------



## Raawx

Bricolage said:


> Kinda, but that's not what Ne does. I would rather just have one or two succinct, workable plans.


Ne is useful enough. I quite literally collect understandings in the process, reinventing the wheel a little too often. So it can be redundant. Every once in a while, people find my understandings to be immensely helpful and enlightening. It's why many people call me smart. It's just ma brain doing its job.


----------



## Tzara

ae1905 said:


> ? what can you do with your Ne that a machine, in principle, can't


*
Irrational behaviour. *Bam, in your face.

Machines cannot act irrationally; If they are programmed to act irrationally, it automatically/theoretically becomes a logical action.


----------



## MNiS

Raawx said:


> It's just ma brain doing its job.


No foolin'? You gots ta be kiddin' meh.


----------



## Tzara

Bricolage said:


> Is Ne really useful at all beyond the entertainment factor?


Definitely.

Wait no.. Indefinitely. :happy:


----------



## ae1905

Tzara said:


> *
> Irrational behaviour. *Bam, in your face.
> 
> Machines cannot act irrationally; If they are programmed to act irrationally, it automatically/theoretically becomes a logical action.


but Ne is a perceiving function, not a judging function, like irrational thinking or feelings


----------



## Raawx

Guys. 

I literally gave the perfect simplistic explanation of the practicality of Ne.


----------



## Purrfessor

Nonhle~Mzansi said:


> I know you won't reply,
> But I think I am entitled to a right to voice my thoughts on the comment,
> Although yes,
> I do see where you're coming from,
> And I wholeheartedly understand it,
> I don't think that we always comprehend what it means to actually be 'mentally ill',
> It's like those people who upon setting a TV channel at a certain volume,
> Will proclaim:
> 'Omggg I am sooo OCD!'
> 
> The same applies here,
> I don't think the poster was as suicidal or as mentally unstable as she points out,
> Or not in the same predicament as we were led to believe,
> It is a commonly known fact that suicidal persons will not proclaim that they are suicidal,
> And will internalize their issues,
> And be default,
> Most anorexics will not view themselves as thin but rather as truly fat,
> Which is why they are anorexic in the first place.
> 
> The girl first old us she was going to commit suicide,
> Which I don't believe,
> Because the reasons for suicide are usually circumstances that devalue someone,
> And in this case she felt entitled to something,
> And didn't get it.
> 
> And secondly she called herself anorexic,
> I mean It's one thing to admit and reaffirm that you have the condition,
> But to use it as some sort of pawn for peoples emotions?
> Nope,
> That's usually just someone who is trying to use a very serious condition,
> By labeling themselves(Without professional labeling),
> And then trying to garner some sort of focus for it.
> 
> Why am I touchy about this?
> Because I have a condition people will always use to describe how they feel in daily lives,
> And frankly they cheapen it by doing so,
> And till she can prove to us otherwise,
> I doubt she is anorexic or that she is suicidal.


Your perception of suicide is dangerously wrong. While I did hold in suicide in person, I also voiced my intentions on the internet right before taking a knife to my stomach. Or before drowning myself. You telling her how awful she should feel is the opposite of what you should do. That's way more selfish than her pride would be if she wasn't suicidal and searching for compliments solely. I'm not saying you're a bad person. I'm just trying to protect you from feeling guilty and protect anyone else who is suicidal by educating the ignorant on how they should not act in dangerous situations.


----------



## Bricolage

Tzara said:


> Definitely.
> 
> Wait no.. Indefinitely. :happy:


Touchdown on the entertainment factor.


----------



## ENTJudgement

Deanna said:


> Ok, I'll play. But mostly because I want opinions on the glasses. I normally wear contacts and I'm so not sure about those frames.


You're one of those girls who look both pretty and smart, in addition, I don't really see make up = bonus points.

Congratulations.
*10/10.*


----------



## ENTJudgement

@*AddictiveMuse 

*^^ Expecting a rating from the certified rater herself as well 
But she is banned from using the number 7!


----------



## Devrim

Stelliferous said:


> Your perception of suicide is dangerously wrong. While I did hold in suicide in person, I also voiced my intentions on the internet right before taking a knife to my stomach. Or before drowning myself. You telling her how awful she should feel is the opposite of what you should do. That's way more selfish than her pride would be if she wasn't suicidal and searching for compliments solely. I'm not saying you're a bad person. I'm just trying to protect you from feeling guilty and protect anyone else who is suicidal by educating the ignorant on how they should not act in dangerous situations.


I'm sorry but this was a little rude to me,
You're not aware of my dealings with suicide,
And you don't know the results of my actions.

I can tell you I am not stranger and my perception isn't somehow 'flawed',
It's grand that you have your own ways of seeing it,
And your own ways of dealing with it,
But you have no grounds to try call me out when you don't know my experiences with it.

I am not a bad person,
And I don't think you ever meant to say that,
You're a nice guy,
But calling me inadvertently 'ignorant' is insulting to my experiences in life,
Just as if I called you 'Naive'(Which you are not).


----------



## Purrfessor

Nonhle~Mzansi said:


> I'm sorry but this was a little rude to me,
> You're not aware of my dealings with suicide,
> And you don't know the results of my actions.
> 
> I can tell you I am not stranger and my perception isn't somehow 'flawed',
> It's grand that you have your own ways of seeing it,
> And your own ways of dealing with it,
> But you have no grounds to try call me out when you don't know my experiences with it.
> 
> I am not a bad person,
> And I don't think you ever meant to say that,
> You're a nice guy,
> But calling me inadvertently 'ignorant' is insulting to my experiences in life,
> Just as if I called you 'Naive'(Which you are not).


If I cared about looking rude when fighting for what I believe in, I wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## Devrim

Stelliferous said:


> If I cared about looking rude when fighting for what I believe in, I wouldn't have said anything.


Then you'd also need to understand your perspective and thoughts aren't the only one.

As much as you are entitled to your beliefs without being called ignorant,
So am I.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

What do you guys think? :wink:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> What do you guys think? :wink:


Nice eyes nice hair.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

updating my entry, prepare to feel like a cougar.


----------



## Leo Argent

@ThoughtfulThinker

Gorgeous! The hair is a little too wavy (though wavy is nice), but I like the color and your face is downright gorgeous! :kitteh:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Leo Argent said:


> @ThoughtfulThinker
> 
> Gorgeous! The hair is a little too wavy (though wavy is nice), but I like the color and your face is downright gorgeous! :kitteh:


It was all that humidity down here in the south that made my hair that wavy. Thanks you for the compliment!


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

mikan said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to point this out because most people assume I'm 13-14. I'm 17 years old.:sad:


Do I know you, you look undoubtedly familiar.....


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

BIGJake111 said:


> Do I know you, you look undoubtedly familiar.....


Are you famous?! I think you are famous, you must be famous.


----------



## nuut

ae1905 said:


> ? hey Jake, was your head too "Big" to fit in portrait mode


i'm crying


----------



## Thomas60

mikan said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to point this out because most people assume I'm 13-14. I'm 17 years old.:sad:


JAILBAIT. No ratings 4u!!!


* *





1st picture is cute but not revealing enough
2nd picture... 7.5/10 + 1 for the aura =3... now if only you were 5 years older <_<


----------



## Thomas60

The one from my profile Termus posted is 4yrs old (hard to believe)


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Why does this thread appeal so much to entjs haha


----------



## FakeLefty

Thomas60 said:


> View attachment 152418
> The one from my profile Termus posted is 4yrs old (hard to believe)


A geezer with bad lighting. 0/10


----------



## Thomas60

BIGJake111 said:


> Why does this thread appeal so much to entjs haha


I wonder :laughing:

Actually I didn't see them on this subforum here until recently, myself included.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Thomas60 said:


> I wonder :laughing:
> 
> Actually I didn't see them on this subforum here until recently, myself included.


I lurk until something interesting happens, usually it's just a bunch of men I would give 3s or 4s so it's best I should stay quiet haha.


----------



## nuut

Thomas60 said:


> View attachment 152418
> The one from my profile Termus posted is 4yrs old (hard to believe)


You have a cute face


----------



## ENTJudgement

BIGJake111 said:


> I lurk until something interesting happens, usually it's just a bunch of men I would give 3s or 4s so it's best I should stay quiet haha.



Clearly it's coz I came on here and grouped you all in


----------



## DJL

Be nice please


----------



## DJL

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> What do you guys think? :wink:


Attractive. Nice hair. A smile would likely bump my score up from a 7 to an 8 though. :laughing:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

DJL said:


> View attachment 152442
> 
> 
> Be nice please


Props on the bike, ever want to go for a 4 wheeled experience go for a Porsche, alot of my porsche guys have moved over or still own bikes!


----------



## nuut

DJL said:


> View attachment 152442
> 
> 
> Be nice please


You could probably be a hit man actor nice hair nice nice nice


----------



## AddictiveMuse

BIGJake111 said:


> I lurk until something interesting happens, usually it's just a bunch of men I would give 3s or 4s so it's best I should stay quiet haha.


:laughing: Your taste in men in quite picky..I'm interested, you being a heterosexual male and all, is there any guy so perfect that you'd go gay for? Any male 10/10s?


----------



## ENTJudgement

AddictiveMuse said:


> :laughing: Your taste in men in quite picky..I'm interested, you being a heterosexual male and all, is there any guy so perfect that you'd go gay for? Any male 10/10s?












This guy gets a 10 for me.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Termus123 said:


> @*AddictiveMuse
> 
> *^^ Expecting a rating from the certified rater herself as well
> But she is banned from using the number 7!


You see there's one exception, I can use it if the person is actually a 7.. which is what you'd be


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Termus123 said:


> This guy gets a 10 for me.


Matt Bomer yes..that man is perfect looking...It's such a shame he is gay, why Lord? Why? It is so unfair..*sigh*


----------



## ENTJudgement

AddictiveMuse said:


> You see there's one exception, I can use it if the person is actually a 7.. which is what you'd be


I Knew it.....! I am the definition of politically correctness  anyone lower than me = bumped to my rating for political correctness


----------



## ENTJudgement

AddictiveMuse said:


> Matt Bomer yes..that man is perfect looking...It's such a shame he is gay, why Lord? Why? It is so unfair..*sigh*


I'm sure hes turned a few men gay himself


----------



## ae1905

kayaycee. said:


> I think that the salesman smile means that one has a professional, ever-present smile, not just the negative connotations that go along with that description.
> 
> And I agree, I tend to see people as a healthy combination of nature, nurture, and choice.


and don't forget a healthy dose of self-delusion and aggrandizement

there're lots of guys with the the cut jaws these guys are circling, especially SP athletic types

and anyone can smirk for a camera--I've seen cats do it

I think the ENTJ thing is more an expression you can see, not just in the face, but in the whole person of a bravado and self-confidence they wish to project, to let others know that they are out to get things done, to succeed


----------



## mikan

BIGJake111 said:


> Are you famous?! I think you are famous, you must be famous.



You think so?!  I'm sure that I do not know you.


----------



## mikan

Termus123 said:


> @mikan
> 
> You totally look like an artist, everything about you says artist 4w =P
> 
> Also I knew you were about 17-18 lol certainly don't look 13.


Whoa, you're the first person to say that. I'm short and a bit childish to be honest and people mistake me for a younger person.
Thank you very much!
I wanted to say that you look just like a celebrity!


----------



## mikan

Thomas60 said:


> JAILBAIT. No ratings 4u!!!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st picture is cute but not revealing enough
> 2nd picture... 7.5/10 + 1 for the aura =3... now if only you were 5 years older <_<


Awww man ahaha thank you :U


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

AddictiveMuse said:


> :laughing: Your taste in men in quite picky..I'm interested, you being a heterosexual male and all, is there any guy so perfect that you'd go gay for? Any male 10/10s?


For me a 10 out of 10 male is a male I want to be rather than one I'd go gay for, we have a senior at my school that has all my same physical qualities but just slightly better, 10/10 for him.


----------



## girlinthemoon

mikan said:


> Awww man ahaha thank you :U


This is totally out of context and random, but I love your signature

:ninja:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

BIGJake111 said:


> For me a 10 out of 10 male is a male I want to be rather than one I'd go gay for, we have a senior at my school that has all my same physical qualities but just slightly better, 10/10 for him.


I just realized this sounds narcissistic, like I am not saying I am the best, but my prospective of someone good to me would be someone similar to me because for the most part I am happy with who I am haha. However I can say I have turned guys gay lol, don't ask long story.


----------



## Tzara

BIGJake111 said:


> I just realized this sounds narcissistic, like I am not saying I am the best, but my prospective of someone good to me would be someone similar to me because for the most part I am happy with who I am haha. However I can say I have turned guys gay lol, don't ask long story.


Did you turn guys gay or were they just gay and they liked you?

I can say I've turned some people partially bisexual


----------



## mikan

girlinthemoon said:


> This is totally out of context and random, but I love your signature
> 
> :ninja:


 Thankie! You are so sweet ^


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Tzara said:


> Did you turn guys gay or were they just gay and they liked you?
> 
> I can say I've turned some people partially bisexual


In the cases I am referring to they were straight have had or did have or now have girlfriends and to my knowledge have not taken interest in males before.


----------



## phoenixmarie

DJL said:


> View attachment 152442
> 
> 
> Be nice please


I'd say 8 or 9... you're a handsome guy!









If you're a stickler about smiles, my avatar is also me... please be nice c:


----------



## FakeLefty

phoenixmarie said:


> I'd say 8 or 9... you're a handsome guy!
> 
> View attachment 152618
> 
> 
> If you're a stickler about smiles, my avatar is also me... please be nice c:


8.5/10 :happy:

With or without the smile you still look nice. :happy:


----------



## FakeLefty

Lol I'm looking quite scruffy today.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

phoenixmarie said:


> View attachment 152618
> 
> 
> If you're a stickler about smiles, my avatar is also me... please be nice c:


Good skin, great eyes, would love to see your hair down. Welcoming lips.


----------



## Leo Argent

@phoenixmarie 

Wow! You're very beautiful! roud:

Your eyes are downright stunning and I must admit your lips are incredible, too!


----------



## kayaycee.

@FakeLefty: Buuut you're rocking the aviators along with the scruff, so it all works out.
@phoenixmarie: You look like a really lovely person, with a lot of energy and life in her :happy: also I realize that you're new to the site, welcome!


----------



## ENTJudgement

phoenixmarie said:


> I'd say 8 or 9... you're a handsome guy!
> 
> View attachment 152618
> 
> 
> If you're a stickler about smiles, my avatar is also me... please be nice c:


Got another 10, + for figure too.


----------



## ENTJudgement

mikan said:


> Whoa, you're the first person to say that. I'm short and a bit childish to be honest and people mistake me for a younger person.
> Thank you very much!
> I wanted to say that you look just like a celebrity!


You don't look short, how short are you?

I'm short and young looking myself (Asians look the same till they hit 50) so maybe thats why =)

Thanks for the celebrity comment, I'll be sure to put that in my C.V if I ever apply for a celebrity role 

P.S seconding your awesome signature.


----------



## mikan

Termus123 said:


> You don't look short, how short are you?
> 
> I'm short and young looking myself (Asians look the same till they hit 50) so maybe thats why =)
> 
> Thanks for the celebrity comment, I'll be sure to put that in my C.V if I ever apply for a celebrity role
> 
> P.S seconding your awesome signature.


I'm 5"3 but compared to most people I have met I am short.
Yes I have noticed that. They are generally shorter, but I have met some really tall asians.
You have to consider that! Thanks!


----------



## ENTJudgement

mikan said:


> I'm 5"3 but compared to most people I have met I am short.
> Yes I have noticed that. They are generally shorter, but I have met some really tall asians.
> You have to consider that! Thanks!


Oh 5"3 is pretty normal for girls, I mean average height for American girls is like 5"4 - 5"5 according to Wikipedia... I'm like between 5"5 - 5"6 which compared to you is 4-5 inches shorter than the average American and 1-2 inches shorter than the average Chinese.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Termus123 said:


> Oh 5"3 is pretty normal for girls, I mean average height for American girls is like 5"4 - 5"5 according to Wikipedia... I'm like between 5"5 - 5"6 which compared to you is 4-5 inches shorter than the average American and 1-2 inches shorter than the average Chinese.


6 ft 3 here lol, my shoes are 14, I hardly fit in my car. Lol


----------



## ENTJudgement

BIGJake111 said:


> 6 ft 3 here lol, my shoes are 14, I hardly fit in my car. Lol


Sry brah, your too big for porche u gotta drive a jeep or something, leave the porche for me


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Termus123 said:


> Sry brah, your too big for porche u gotta drive a jeep or something, leave the porche for me


----------



## AddictiveMuse

mikan said:


> I'm 5"3 but compared to most people I have met I am short.
> Yes I have noticed that. They are generally shorter, but I have met some really tall asians.
> You have to consider that! Thanks!


You're 5"3!! Count yourself lucky I'm around 5"2...:dry: being short sucks..


----------



## AddictiveMuse

BIGJake111 said:


> 6 ft 3 here lol, my shoes are 14, I hardly fit in my car. Lol


Fuck dude....I agree with Termus you're gonna need a Jeep lol


----------



## mikan

AddictiveMuse said:


> You're 5"3!! Count yourself lucky I'm around 5"2...:dry: being short sucks..


Short people unite! lol


----------



## kayaycee.

AddictiveMuse said:


> You're 5"3!! Count yourself lucky I'm around 5"2...:dry: being short sucks..


Aw, guys, your height is awesome, though! My shorter female friends are great to hug, easy to big spoon, absolutely adorable (and I know you're most likely tired of hearing that, but I do mean that as a compliment), less likely to fall over because of your center of gravity, never too tall for a bed/couch, you can curl up comfortably more easily in small places, more likely to win at limbo, you can make friends with taller people who are more than happy to reach for things (though again, I can understand the frustration of relying on others, but hey, my inner 2 loves the chance to be of service ;]) ... also, legroom.


----------



## mikan

Termus123 said:


> Oh 5"3 is pretty normal for girls, I mean average height for American girls is like 5"4 - 5"5 according to Wikipedia... I'm like between 5"5 - 5"6 which compared to you is 4-5 inches shorter than the average American and 1-2 inches shorter than the average Chinese.


I have a poor body posture and it makes me look shorter than 5"3.
Huh? You do not seem very short. Your height is good tbh!


----------



## mikan

kayaycee. said:


> Aw, guys, your height is awesome, though! My shorter female friends are great to hug, easy to big spoon, absolutely adorable (and I know you're most likely tired of hearing that, but I do mean that as a compliment), less likely to fall over because of your center of gravity, never too tall for a bed/couch, you can curl up comfortably more easily in small places, more likely to win at limbo, you can make friends with taller people who are more than happy to reach for things (though again, I can understand the frustration of relying on others, but hey, my inner 2 loves the chance to be of service ;]) ... also, legroom.


Regained my confidence. I like being short now.


----------



## ENTJudgement

BIGJake111 said:


> View attachment 152834


Dayumeee this guys loaded... ^^


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Termus123 said:


> Dayumeee this guys loaded... ^^


ENTJ...... (Only the yellow one is mine haha)


----------



## Nyu

AddictiveMuse said:


> Now I'm just wondering what that photo was for..A snapchat perhaps?


It was a fan sign for my fellows in the "IOTBI group" and of course I have to censor the photo, I don't have a penis after all.


----------



## Nyu

Here is another fan sign I made, it's a little more revealing. Taste satisfaction.


----------



## Leo Argent

@Nyu 

Well, you clearly have an excellent figure - though so far we've been sticking mostly to pictures of faces.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Leo Argent said:


> @Nyu
> 
> Well, you clearly have an excellent figure - though so far we've been sticking mostly to face shots.


Let me get my submission ready (kidding)


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Nyu said:


> View attachment 152962
> 
> Here is another fan sign I made, it's a little more revealing. Taste satisfaction.


Cute socks LOL.


----------



## DJL

nuut said:


> You could probably be a hit man actor nice hair nice nice nice


Hitman.......hey, how did you guess my profession?!?! ;-)


----------



## DJL

phoenixmarie said:


> I'd say 8 or 9... you're a handsome guy!
> 
> View attachment 152618
> 
> 
> If you're a stickler about smiles, my avatar is also me... please be nice c:


Hey, you have a great smile!!!!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I agree with Leo Argent's post, we've been sticking to pictures of faces and I think we should continue with just that..Seriously, If I wanted to see boobs, this wouldn't be the first place I'd look...


----------



## Devrim

AddictiveMuse said:


> Matt Bomer yes..that man is perfect looking...It's such a shame he is gay, why Lord? Why? It is so unfair..*sigh*


Back off the phag child,
He's ours


----------



## VirtualMuffin

phoenixmarie said:


> I'd say 8 or 9... you're a handsome guy!
> 
> View attachment 152618
> 
> 
> If you're a stickler about smiles, my avatar is also me... please be nice c:


Since you are the last person to show her face I'll rate you :tongue:

8/10 at least! You seem lovely.

Right now for mine.









*Never looks at this thread again* 

I kid, I am at all of your mercies. Apologies for the bad webcam quality and the sun glaring in!


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Nyu said:


> View attachment 152962
> 
> Here is another fan sign I made, it's a little more revealing. Taste satisfaction.


Uh shoot guns and boobs how can this get any more patriotic 10 Reagans/10 Reagans


----------



## Leo Argent

@AddictiveMuse

Agreed!


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker




----------



## michaelthemessiah

ThoughtfulThinker said:


>


You are very cute! :3 9/10


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Thank you! @Michaelthemessiah97


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Of course


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

:Blushed:


----------



## laura palmer

i would never rate someone unless i wanted to tell them they were 10/10 tbh


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Zibziby said:


> i would never rate someone unless i wanted to tell them they were 10/10 tbh


If I tell them 10/10 they won't believe me hahah


----------



## laura palmer

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> If I tell them 10/10 they won't believe me hahah


regardless, its a nice self esteem boost


----------



## Fischer

Zibziby said:


> regardless, its a nice self esteem boost


Your post are interesting and often humbling. I can't wait to hear what you have to say next. You're a ten out of ten :3 eep


----------



## Leo Argent

ThoughtfulThinker said:


>


Absolutely beautiful!!

I liked the pics before, but these are much better! :kitteh:

(and that says something!)


----------



## kittycatwindow

why am I doing this?? am I 10 years old, incredibly bored, or both??


----------



## kittycatwindow

conundrum94 said:


> View attachment 154442


Not much of a rater, but I'm a sucker for guys in v-necks (& the rest of you doesn't hurt either), so 10/10. Bravo!


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Leo Argent said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I liked the pics before, but these are much better! :kitteh:
> 
> (and that says something!)


Thank you Leo! :happy:


----------



## dulcinea

No makeup no photoshop...except to crop. I know, not much to look at, so start handing out the 4.5/5's:tongue:
View attachment 154554


----------



## dulcinea

conundrum94 said:


> Your post are interesting and often humbling. I can't wait to hear what you have to say next. You're a ten out of ten :3 eep
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154442


You're adorable. Love the hat.


----------



## -Alpha-

dulcinea said:


> No makeup no photoshop...except to crop. I know, not much to look at, so start handing out the 4.5/5's:tongue:
> View attachment 154554


Hottest.

11/10

Flawless.

Dulci <3

EDIT: My avatar kinda looks like you.


----------



## cinnabun

dulcinea said:


> No makeup no photoshop...except to crop. I know, not much to look at, so start handing out the 4.5/5's:tongue:
> View attachment 154554


Beautiful.

You look like someone who has an old soul, an inner gran. Those people are always cute and are very huggable.

10/10.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker




----------



## RetroVortex

In all due seriousness though, there are a ton of attractive people here on PerC, and to be honest I wasn't expecting that in such frequency.
(I certainly get hot under the collar often! Whew! Maybe I need to strip-down a little... :blushed


----------



## dulcinea

xdollie. said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> You look like someone who has an old soul, an inner gran. Those people are always cute and are very huggable.
> 
> 10/10.


Thanks xD. Yep, I'm the PerC "granny"


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

I like the general girls here, they are in that right area of beauty, nothing is more bland to me than a girl that has nothing wrong with her but still lacks captivation. A perfect girl for me is just under perfect and wears so little makeup that you see these imperfections, however this girl is captivating and the person I would cuddle with anyday over some rounch feast Miranda Kerr.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Mhmmm cuddling


----------



## Himistu

ThoughtfulThinker said:


>


Ah, indeed, you are quite pretty. *looks around*

I object from rating on the grounds that it might make other people jealous! XD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@ThoughtfulThinker you're too pretty..stop it! I am kidding of course, I usually don't rate women as it is against the rules..but, if I were to rate you, you'd be a 9/10


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

@AddictiveMuse I believe I would rate you the same  maybe even 9.5.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

BIGJake111 said:


> I like the general girls here, they are in that right area of beauty, nothing is more bland to me than a girl that has nothing wrong with her but still lacks captivation. A perfect girl for me is just under perfect and wears so little makeup that you see these imperfections, however this girl is captivating and the person I would cuddle with anyday over some rounch feast Miranda Kerr.


Of course, physical attraction is one thing, but eventually when you want something stronger and more meaningful than just some pointless relationship based purely off of physical attractiveness, Miranda Kerr is going to give you nothing that you really want.
Sure she may be hot but that's all she has to offer you, once that fades, you're left with no substance, no actual feelings of love, no chemistry, nothing..Love is eternal while lust is ephemeral, I find the idea of love more desirable than lust.


----------



## Arya

Tyltalis said:


> Thought I was at least an 8, but ah well.


I'm female so I'm not sure this counts... because I'm straight, but to me you look like a 10/10. It really all does come down to personal preference. And you're photo is blurry so that doesn't help. Don't take it so hard that not everyone is going to find you attractive. Not everyone finds me attractive either. It is what it is.


----------



## kittycatwindow

kittycatwindow said:


> why am I doing this?? am I 10 years old, incredibly bored, or both??
> 
> View attachment 155130


Well well well, kittycatwindow, aren't you the belle of the ball? 10/10

(well someone has to do it...)


----------



## ae1905

AddictiveMuse said:


> Of course, physical attraction is one thing, but eventually when you want something stronger and more meaningful than just some pointless relationship based purely off of physical attractiveness, Miranda Kerr is going to give you nothing that you really want.
> Sure she may be hot but that's all she has to offer you, once that fades, you're left with no substance, no actual feelings of love, no chemistry, nothing..Love is eternal while lust is ephemeral, I find the idea of love more desirable than lust.


sorry, hon, but as an ESFP I gotta say it's all about the Se...and you know how that ends :laughing:


----------



## Leo Argent

AddictiveMuse said:


> Of course, physical attraction is one thing, but eventually when you want something stronger and more meaningful than just some pointless relationship based purely off of physical attractiveness, Miranda Kerr is going to give you nothing that you really want.
> Sure she may be hot but that's all she has to offer you, once that fades, you're left with no substance, no actual feelings of love, no chemistry, nothing..Love is eternal while lust is ephemeral, I find the idea of love more desirable than lust.


I wholeheartedly agree! If all a girl has going for her is physical attractiveness, that will get boring *really* fast. Looks are great and they definitely matter, but the mind and heart are *far *more important.

This is coming from a guy who has dated small-time professional models: Brains/Heart > Looks


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Leo Argent said:


> I wholeheartedly agree! If all a girl has going for her is physical attractiveness, that will get boring *really* fast. Looks are great and they definitely matter, but the mind and heart are *far *more important.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who has dated small-time professional models: Brains/Heart > Looks


----------



## Leo Argent

isingthebodyelectric said:


>


See, this is what I get for not seeing Titanic! :laughing: People make references and then I have to sit there trying to figure out what they meant by it...


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Leo Argent said:


> See, this is what I get for not seeing Titanic! :laughing: People make references and then I have to sit there trying to figure out what they meant by it...


You have not seen Titanic?  Why?


----------



## Leo Argent

@ThoughtfulThinker

I don't know. It seemed over-hyped I guess.


----------



## Superfluous

Alright mehh


----------



## kayaycee.

Superfluous said:


> Alright mehh


Baww you're so pretty, such a gentle smile, too :kitteh:


----------



## Diophantine

isingthebodyelectric said:


>


10/10 for young Leonardo.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Diophantine said:


> 10/10 for young Leonardo.


Man gatsby and wolf of Wall Street are great movies, I connect no more with any other fictional character than gatsby!


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

BIGJake111 said:


> Man gatsby and wolf of Wall Street are great movies, I connect no more with any other fictional character than gatsby!


Weird since I am a girl but also I am the same way in this respect.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Weird since I am a girl but also I am the same way in this respect.


I am sure we would get along quite well considering your looks and relatable movie characters haha!


----------



## Superfluous

kayaycee. said:


> Baww you're so pretty, such a gentle smile, too :kitteh:


:blushed: thank you aha


----------



## oliviaofneptune

Don't judge too harshly ;P


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

teanigami said:


> View attachment 156274
> 
> 
> Don't judge too harshly ;P


10/10


----------



## Tao Te Ching




----------



## ae1905

Tao Te Ching said:


> View attachment 156946


10/10 the photobombs put it over the top


----------



## Pappy

Alrighty, I'll play. I have three photos, one I just took not five minutes ago and two "artsy ones". Tell me if you can guess which ones are which haha


----------



## RetroVortex

You're all hideous

10/10


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

-999999/10


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

To be fair, stop with the 10/10s for anything that moves, it discredits the thread.


----------



## Tao Te Ching




----------



## kittycatwindow

Pappy said:


> Alrighty, I'll play. I have three photos, one I just took not five minutes ago and two "artsy ones". Tell me if you can guess which ones are which haha


the artistry behind the last one... just... wow. I'm speechless.

but actually... I don't like rating with numbers. Is it enough to just say that you're a cutie?? :tongue:


----------



## Pappy

kittycatwindow said:


> the artistry behind the last one... just... wow. I'm speechless.
> 
> but actually... I don't like rating with numbers. Is it enough to just say that you're a cutie?? :tongue:


Oh quit it, makin' me blush :blushed:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Bricolage

That just happened.  @Swordsman of Mana what the fuck lolz


----------



## ChristynJ

Swordsman of Mana said:


>


Would date, if personality was decent enough. That's the only scale I go by. 
Anyway, you're an ENFP right? You get extra points.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Pappy I think you deserve an 8..I'm not too sure, number ratings are stupid, they can only say so much, I'll just say that you're attractive


----------



## -Alpha-

I wanna play.









Don't be gentle. I'm not insecure about my looks.


----------



## Pappy

Do I get a 10/10 if I tell you I'm really damn tall? I'm just kidding, that was very sweet of you.


----------



## Kevin De Smet

teanigami said:


> View attachment 156274


7.5/10


----------



## Kevin De Smet

Pardon the lighting...


----------



## Arya

Kevin De Smet said:


> Pardon the lighting...
> 
> View attachment 157210


You have potential to be an 8/10 for me, mainly because I like guys with longer hair, and I can tell if yours were longer it would change my perception. But that's just me :happy: So I'd parse it as facial features get 8/10 and overall 6/10. And I guess I should be fair and post a pic of me.


----------



## cremefraiche

Tao Te Ching said:


>


Did no one respond to you? You're handsome! 9/10


----------



## -Alpha-

teanigami said:


> View attachment 156274
> 
> 
> Don't judge too harshly ;P


Cutest INFJ ever, I swear.

That's like a hard 'I', right?

Do like a ton of people talk to you about their problems on messengers and such?


----------



## Kevin De Smet

Arya said:


> You have potential to be an 8/10 for me, mainly because I like guys with longer hair


Haha ain't never happening. How about a bald spot near the crown? I got that...maybe I should wear a Zucchetto to disguise it :laughing:


----------



## Tao Te Ching

cremefraiche said:


> Did no one respond to you? You're handsome! 9/10


You are sweet thanks! Yeah I don't rate a lot of people thus my low return rate, but feels weird to be telling very young ladies "8/10" makes me feels like an old perv.


----------



## Arya

Kevin De Smet said:


> Haha ain't never happening. How about a bald spot near the crown? I got that...maybe I should wear a Zucchetto to disguise it :laughing:


Of course you shouldn't. My personal preference is not the preference of other women.


----------



## cremefraiche

Tao Te Ching said:


> You are sweet thanks! Yeah I don't rate a lot of people thus my low return rate, but feels weird to be telling very young ladies "8/10" makes me feels like an old perv.


That's very noble!


----------



## Tao Te Ching

You are so charming!


----------



## oliviaofneptune

-Alpha- said:


> Cutest INFJ ever, I swear.
> 
> That's like a hard 'I', right?
> 
> Do like a ton of people talk to you about their problems on messengers and such?


You're so sweet! xD Yes, I'm very introverted.

It can be hard for me to reach out sometimes, so I wouldn't say a ton of people talk to me about their problems. I do my best to be kind to everyone though and I get a lot of positive feedback from that sometimes.


----------



## dulcinea

How's this for confident? lol.

I call this one my "barmaid" pic, cuz my posture reminds me of a barmaid for some reason.
View attachment 159002


----------



## dulcinea

Tao Te Ching said:


>


I love the whole photograph. It looks awesome. You look really good. I hope this doesn't sound odd, but it looks like it could be the cover of a college textbook.


----------



## ae1905

dulcinea said:


> How's this for confident? lol.
> 
> I call this one my "barmaid" pic, cuz my posture reminds me of a barmaid for some reason.
> View attachment 159002


7.77/10


----------



## dulcinea

ae1905 said:


> 7.77/10


Now you're just making up numbers ;P


----------



## RetroVortex

View attachment 159034


I give myself
-banana/gajillion

...

SMOKE BOMB! 

*walks away*


----------



## Leo Argent

@dulcinea

You look really great! You definitely look more confident. You have good-looking hair, face, skin, and figure! roud:

The only negative I can say is that I think you may have titled your face down a little too much.


----------



## dulcinea

Leo Argent said:


> @_dulcinea_
> 
> You look great! You definitely look more confident. You seem to have good-looking hair, face, skin, and figure! roud:
> 
> The only negative I can say is that I think you may have titled your face down a little too much.


Thanks. I may have gone a little overboard with the head tilt. I've read that a slight head tilt toward the front has a more feminine appearance, so I thought I'd try it out, lol.


----------



## dulcinea

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You appear confident from where I'm sitting. Your body language says "tiger ready to pounce" = 7.75/10
> 
> Does your T-shirt have Clement printed upon it? Looks nice, really brings out you skin tone, hair & eye color too.


It's an Element T shirt lol. thanks


----------



## dulcinea

Animal said:


> I know.. I can't post my pic on this thread. My fragile ego would be so easily bruised. :crying:


I think I come here to keep my ego in check, to be honest.


----------



## Thomas60

ientipi said:


>


8.5/10


> View attachment 159002


6/10 natural beauty, but practically I would expect you punch at 7 with the full figure and confidence.







Need a number this time plz , I know I can look like a 5 if I let my facial hair grow xD


----------



## -Alpha-

ientipi said:


>





Leo Argent said:


> @ientipi
> 
> You look beautiful! Your hairstyle looks great, you have huge eyes that look really fantastic, and a great facial structure!
> 
> Try smiling, though :happy:


This might seem sort of strange, but in actuality many sources can attest to large eyes being attractive, particularly in women.


----------



## Leo Argent

@-Alpha-

Of course large eyes are attractive! That was the point! I was commenting on @ientipi 's beautiful eyes! They're rather striking.

And @dulcinea , as far as "keeping your ego in check" goes, don't worry about it! The 6/10 others gave you is too low in my opinion. I think you're attractive! Your eyes, hair, and figure are especially good. So no worries!

I figure most people feel bad about how they look, so I try to give honest compliments when I can as well as constructive criticism. I don't bash anyone and I don't flatter anyone either. I'm completely honest.


----------



## -Alpha-

Leo Argent said:


> Of course large eyes are attractive! That was the point! I was commenting on how great @ientipi 's eyes look!


Yeah, I was clarifying in case she thought it was weird or whatever. That's what I thought, then I remembered thinking "oh! I read that article about eyes that one time!"


----------



## kittycatwindow

Thomas60 said:


> View attachment 159322
> 
> Need a number this time plz , I know I can look like a 5 if I let my facial hair grow xD


A smile would be nice!! 6/10, potential 7 or 8 with a smile! & I agree, I think facial hair would suit you!


----------



## ai.tran.75

Thomas60 said:


> 8.5/10
> 6/10 natural beauty, but practically I would expect you punch at 7 with the full figure and confidence.
> View attachment 159322
> 
> Need a number this time plz , I know I can look like a 5 if I let my facial hair grow xD


7.5 , cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tao Te Ching

dulcinea said:


> I love the whole photograph. It looks awesome. You look really good. I hope this doesn't sound odd, but it looks like it could be the cover of a college textbook.


You are a gift! It does look like a college picture, I was going for "professional" I'm trying to manage my online presence a little better. I'll leave the due-tan at home next time.


----------



## Arya

Thomas60 said:


> 8.5/10
> 6/10 natural beauty, but practically I would expect you punch at 7 with the full figure and confidence.
> View attachment 159322
> 
> Need a number this time plz , I know I can look like a 5 if I let my facial hair grow xD


Your smile is so cute. And you have gorgeous eye brows. 8/10.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ientipi said:


>


While I would rate you a 6 I feel that you have many great features and the kind of person that would catch my attention and I would flirt with.


----------



## dulcinea

-Alpha- said:


> This might seem sort of strange, but in actuality many sources can attest to large eyes being attractive, particularly in women.


Yes. I think it's a part of neoteny. Men tend to prefer women who have a more youthful or childlike appearance: large eyes, smooth skin, small nose, etc.


----------



## Luna Lovegood

"Hottest"? Wait 'til you see my pic!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ientipi said:


>


You're cute, IMHO 7.7/10 - 8/10.


----------



## kittycatwindow

Let's try this again:










cricket

cricket


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

kittycatwindow said:


> Let's try this again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cricket
> 
> cricket


You look tired, not smiling enough. 7.8/10.


----------



## Antipode

It seems to me, on Cafe, the ratio between attractive females to attractive males is 6:1


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Antipode said:


> It seems to me, on Cafe, the ratio between attractive females to attractive males is 6:1


Quirky quiet girl that goes to Internet for entertainment=cute... Quirky guy that does the same=neckbeard.


----------



## Antipode

BIGJake111 said:


> Quirky quiet girl that goes to Internet for entertainment=cute... Quirky guy that does the same=neckbeard.


They such an easier life. xD


----------



## oliviaofneptune

star74 said:


> View attachment 159234


8/10

You have a really beautiful smile and your eyes say a lot about you


----------



## ientipi

You know it 😋


----------



## Tzara

ientipi said:


> Don't be rude


 Why am I being rude?
That was about the photo he posted not on the 9.5

If you look back and stop seeing everything as rude in your cynical world, you can see that he had a different image than the one posted. Plus, there are other people who gave her 9.5 why would I pick only him?

If anything, *its rude that you called me rude without putting any thought to it.*
@ae1905 remind me not to post anything around you :tongue: I dont like being reverse image searched.


----------



## RetroVortex

lemonfries said:


>


Wow. :shocked:

:bored:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

BIGJake111 said:


> No, rather today it is a craving for grilled, marinated, hormone free, chicken on sourdough wheat, topped with melted havarti, lettuce, and a cranberry mayonnaise.


Geez..I don't want to know what you'll be wanting tomorrow..
That sounds very..uh..fancy...


----------



## dulcinea

Antipode said:


> It seems to me, on Cafe, the ratio between attractive females to attractive males is 6:1


Since there's one of you, who are the six females? :shocked:


----------



## dulcinea

Superfluous said:


> @_Antipode_ & @_Animal_
> 
> trust me, I have a terrible personality. xD


Oh yes. Horrendous! I'm always seeing how you're always bullying and putting people down on here, you bad girl!:laughing:


----------



## RetroVortex

dulcinea said:


> Since there's one of you, who are the six females? :shocked:


The more surprising thing to me from that quote, is that despite such a large frequency of gorgeous women (and men), nothing particularly interesting comes out of that. (I guess people are people despite what society and media would claim otherwise... hhuhhh...)


----------



## dulcinea

RetroVortex said:


> The more surprising thing to me from that quote, is that despite such a large frequency of gorgeous women (and men), nothing particularly interesting comes out of that. (I guess people are people despite what society and media would claim otherwise... hhuhhh...)


I guess it depends on what you mean by something "particularly interesting" you meaning like a PerC romance? Then again, how do you know I'm not in an LDR with one of the posters in this very (virtual) room?:shocked:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

lemonfries said:


> ...you might even be craving some strange type of food..tofu? Though I have never tried tofu, it is what came to mind at the moment... Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you never eaten Hot & Sour Soup?


----------



## ai.tran.75




----------



## lemonfries

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Have you never eaten Hot & Sour Soup?


I do not believe so :0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin De Smet

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 159810


7.5/10

Well taken picture, makes you look younger than your profile picture.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Kevin De Smet said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> Well taken picture, makes you look younger than your profile picture.


Must be the makeup  it does wonders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Kevin De Smet said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> Well taken picture, makes you look younger than your profile picture.


My avatar you mean? My profile pic was taken 2 years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin De Smet

ai.tran.75 said:


> My avatar you mean?


Yes, avatar


----------



## ai.tran.75

Kevin De Smet said:


> Yes, avatar


Well if I look much younger than last October I'll take it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

lemonfries said:


> I do not believe so :0
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You & Jake ought to do lunch together, check out a Chinese restaurant that serves a good Hot & Sour Soup.

Hot and Sour Soup Recipe : Tyler Florence : Food Network


----------



## lemonfries

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You & Jake ought to do lunch together, check out a Chinese restaurant that serves a good Hot & Sour Soup.


No no no...if I go to a Chinese restaurant I would probably order a drink that pleases my mood, a side order of chicken fried rice, because everything fried is so much better and much more unhealthy...and if you're going to eat at a Chinese restaurant, than you might as well just keep ordering as much as you can...orange chicken, honey stirred, chicken lo mein, etc. ...oh and if I get soup I would probably get the won ton soup..that stuff is good! :') 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

lemonfries said:


> No no no...if I go to a Chinese restaurant I would probably order a drink that pleases my mood, a side order of chicken fried rice, because everything fried is so much better and much more unhealthy...and if you're going to eat at a Chinese restaurant, than you might as well just keep ordering as much as you can...orange chicken, honey stirred, chicken lo mein, etc. ...oh and if I get soup I would probably get the won ton soup..that stuff is good! :')


if you go for lunch they usually have specials that include a soup, often hot and sour, but the tofu are cut up in thin strips--ie, julienned--so you really won't taste the tofu, and might not even notice it

if you like fried foods, then you can get fried tofu, too

View attachment 159857


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

lemonfries said:


> No no no...if I go to a Chinese restaurant I would probably order a drink that pleases my mood, a side order of chicken fried rice, because everything fried is so much better and much more unhealthy...and if you're going to eat at a Chinese restaurant, than you might as well just keep ordering as much as you can...orange chicken, honey stirred, chicken lo mein, etc. ...oh and if I get soup I would probably get the won ton soup..that stuff is good! :')
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I associate eating fried food with eating lard straight from the container, it's unhealthy & gives me the willies.

I prefer the veggie dishes with steamed rice, soup & a Fog Cutter or Scorpion Bowl for 2.


----------



## Antipode

Swordsman of Mana said:


> aaaaand we're back on topic


You already posted this, cheater.

Open your eyes in the next one.


----------



## Antipode

sassysquid said:


> This thread it amusing. Personality Cafe is the last place on earth I'd expect to find this sort of thread lol.


It is a delightful kind of irony, isn't it?


----------



## lemonfries

Swordsman of Mana said:


> aaaaand we're back on topic


Your blue/grey eyes look very pretty(hopefully that's not an insult since guys usually don't like being called pretty in any form), but if you did open your eyes a little wider it would really show them off also I love your look...it's like, "Yo, I just woke up" . With that bed-head and all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Swordsman of Mana said:


> aaaaand we're back on topic


Are you high, and what is the hairy flesh close to the camera? 
In the case you did not have headphones in your head, did not appear to be out of it.
Lost the necklace
And sent the hair to a proper stylist, if you carried yourself well, you would be better than the average male, which is quite the compliment. Just a few things to fix to get there.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

lemonfries said:


> Your blue/grey eyes look very pretty(hopefully that's not an insult since guys usually don't like being called pretty in any form)


it's not an insult, I _love_ the idea of being pretty (just look at the gif in my signature lmao!)




> but if you did open your eyes a little wider it would really show them off also I love your look...it's like, "Yo, I just woke up" . With that bed-head and all.


my friend actually took this when I wasn't looking lol
that said, I posted it because it fits my overall expression very well

PS: 
1) you didn't give a rating!
2) my eyes are actually hazel, not blue/grey (they're just brighter than usual because of the lighting)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

BIGJake111 said:


> Are you high, and what is the hairy flesh close to the camera?
> In the case you did not have headphones in your head, did not appear to be out of it.
> Lost the necklace
> And sent the hair to a proper stylist, if you carried yourself well, you would be better than the average male, which is quite the compliment. Just a few things to fix to get there.


lmao! I love your bluntness


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Swordsman of Mana said:


> lmao! I love your bluntness


You never answered my questions, they were ment to be answered.... but as I said, take it as a compliment.


----------



## lemonfries

Swordsman of Mana said:


> it's not an insult, I _love_ the idea of being pretty (just look at the gif in my signature lmao!)
> 
> Oooh well that's great then 👌
> 
> my friend actually took this when I wasn't looking lol
> that said, I posted it because it fits my overall expression very well
> 
> PS:
> 1) you didn't give a rating!
> 2) my eyes are actually hazel, not blue/grey (they're just brighter than usual because of the lighting)


1) it's a free country!
2) Oh...I had this weird feeling that I said the wrong eye color... Whoops :')


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

BIGJake111 said:


> You never answered my questions, they were ment to be answered.... but as I said, take it as a compliment.


well, I saw on your profile that you were straight, so I didn't much see the point, but as you wish :tongue:



> Are you high, and what is the hairy flesh close to the camera?


no, and that's my leg



> In the case you did not have headphones in your head, did not appear to be out of it.


huh



> Lost the necklace


did you mean to say _lose_?



> And sent the hair to a proper stylist


you're right



> if you carried yourself well, you would be better than the average male, which is quite the compliment. Just a few things to fix to get there


I do carry myself well =)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

lemonfries said:


> 1) it's a free country!


the internet is not a country, and on this page, I am the dictator 



> 2) Oh...I had this weird feeling that I said the wrong eye color... Whoops :')


it's cool. I was flattered cuz I've always wanted blue or grey eyes :tongue:


----------



## lemonfries

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the internet is not a country, and on this page, I am the dictator
> 
> 
> it's cool. I was flattered cuz I've always wanted blue or grey eyes :tongue:


Well.. If we wanna get technical😎 Using the internet is by choice. I use the internet in a country which is free. Therefore, you can only be the dictator of yourself😈 I win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

lemonfries said:


> Well.. If we wanna get technical&#55357;&#56846; Using the internet is by choice. I use the internet in a country which is free. Therefore, you can only be the dictator of yourself&#55357;&#56840; I win.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....that's what Barack Obama wants you to think, but he's really my pawn


----------



## lemonfries

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ....that's what Barack Obama wants you to think, but he's really my pawn


Oh I'm sure that's definitely it😂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCzar




----------



## cinnabun

*Judges everyone harshly* :angry:


Kidding.


Everyone is very kawaii in their own way.


----------



## RetroVortex

xdollie. said:


> *Judges everyone harshly* :angry:
> 
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> 
> Everyone is very kawaii in their own way.


Including you! roud:


----------



## cinnabun

RetroVortex said:


> Including you! roud:


No

>.>

<.<

Thank you my cutie patooti walrusroud:<3.


----------



## RetroVortex

xdollie. said:


> No
> 
> >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> Thank you my cutie patooti walrusroud:<3.


D'aww :blushed: 
<3


----------



## kevinlolwut

I'm a heterosexual male but the fact you have Dan as your avatar makes you 5x as attractive and me 5x more homosexual


facebook.com/greasyfriedrice

Knock yourself out


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

xdollie. said:


> *Judges everyone harshly* :angry:
> 
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> 
> Everyone is very kawaii in their own way.


Define the word kawaii.


----------



## Leo Argent

:tongue:

ka·waii
kəˈwī/
adjective
adjective: kawaii

1.
(in the context of Japanese popular culture) cute.
"she paints elephants that are extremely kawaii"

noun
noun: kawaii

1.
the quality of being cute, or items that are cute.
"even in a cosmopolitan city like Tokyo, kawaii is everywhere"


----------



## cinnabun

BIGJake111 said:


> Define the word kawaii.


Japanese for cute you silly muggleroud:.


----------



## DoctorShoe




----------



## Swordsman of Mana

^5/10



Antipode said:


> You already posted this, cheater.
> Open your eyes in the next one.





lemonfries said:


> but if you did open your eyes a little wider it would really show them off





BIGJake111 said:


> Are you high, and what is the hairy flesh close to the camera?
> In the case you did not have headphones in your head, did not appear to be out of it.
> Lost the necklace
> And sent the hair to a proper stylist, if you carried yourself well, you would be better than the average male, which is quite the compliment. Just a few things to fix to get there.


is this better?


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

DoctorShoe said:


> View attachment 160681


You have astounding facial symmetry


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^5/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this better?


Yes.


----------



## iHeartCats

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^5/10
> 
> is this better?


Lose the necklace boy, it kind of scares me, everything else is good


----------



## Superfluous

iHeartCats said:


> Lose the necklace boy, it kind of scares me, everything else is good


the necklace + the black makes him even hotter. but then, I like the dark rock and roll look


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

iHeartCats said:


> Lose the necklace boy, it kind of scares me, everything else is good


boy? who are you calling boy












....just kidding.


----------



## CaptSwan

Well... Here I go. Profile pic is the real me....


<-------


----------



## chimeric

I just bought this dress, and I am flipping excited.









You don't need to rate me (in fact please don't). I'm just high on this dress and want to show off.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

chimeric said:


> I just bought this dress, and I am flipping excited.
> View attachment 161482
> 
> *You don't need to rate me (in fact please don't).* I'm just high on this dress and want to show off.


I'm going to anyway: 10/10. classy and confident with an elegant physique. if I were female, I would want to look like that.

PS: it would look better with a necklace


----------



## FakeLefty

chimeric said:


> I just bought this dress, and I am flipping excited.
> 
> View attachment 161482
> 
> 
> You don't need to rate me (in fact please don't). I'm just high on this dress and want to show off.


*Jaw drops*

*Raises jaw*

*Jaw drops again*


----------



## chimeric

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm going to anyway: 10/10. classy and confident with an elegant physique. if I were female, I would want to look like that.
> 
> PS: it would look better with a necklace


:blushed: Thanks so much. Yeah, it probably would.


----------



## FakeLefty

chimeric said:


> I just bought this dress, and I am flipping excited.
> 
> View attachment 161482
> 
> 
> You don't need to rate me (in fact please don't). I'm just high on this dress and want to show off.


I have to admit, the dress wasn't the first thing in that picture that caught my eyes... :blushed:

:tongue:
:laughing:


----------



## chimeric

FakeLefty said:


> I have to admit, the dress wasn't the first thing in that picture that caught my eyes... :blushed:
> 
> :tongue:
> :laughing:



"Whoooooaaa. Booooooobs."

:tongue:

Trust me, the dress plays a big role in that. Some outfits they look like crap in. Pinup style clothes ftw.


----------



## TheCzar

*hmm*



chimeric said:


> I just bought this dress, and I am flipping excited.
> 
> View attachment 161482
> 
> 
> You don't need to rate me (in fact please don't). I'm just high on this dress and want to show off.


posting a sexy dress in a thread meant for pictures to be rated, but asking not to be rated, and titties comin out of the cuts….
dont lie

you just wanted to see those 10/10's come up to affirm the way you look at yourself

(nice dress tho, arm candy uniform x10)


----------



## chimeric

TheCzar said:


> posting a sexy dress in a thread meant for pictures to be rated, but asking not to be rated, and titties comin out of the cuts….
> dont lie
> 
> you just wanted to see those 10/10's come up to affirm the way you look at yourself
> 
> (nice dress tho, arm candy uniform x10)


Eh. Don't be a hater. I said I was high on this dress and wanted to show off, and that's really all there is to it.


----------



## FakeLefty

chimeric said:


> "Whoooooaaa. Booooooobs."
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> Trust me, the dress plays a big role in that. Some outfits they look like crap in. Pinup style clothes ftw.


Well I guess I'll give credit where it's due- you have really nice tits (regardless of you crediting your dress. ). :wink:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

You don't want us to rate  nice way of dress and nice dress though I don't know or remember your face though


----------



## Scarab

iHeartCats said:


> I could at least put my mobile phone on them at night as I don't have a nightstand, that would really mean a lot to me.


That would mean it wouldn't pick up any dust on the floor.

Someone wiped their ass with a hand towel.


----------



## iHeartCats

Scarab said:


> That would mean it wouldn't pick up any dust on the floor.
> 
> Someone wiped their ass with a hand towel.


You animal, I'm gonna have to take Robin with me and make a thorough check of your apartment and personal hygiene, this kind of behavior cannot continue, it simply cannot


----------



## Scarab

iHeartCats said:


> You animal, I'm gonna have to take Robin with me and make a thorough check of your apartment and personal hygiene, this kind of behavior cannot continue, it simply cannot


You are absolutely stunning in your avatar picture: a solid 10/10.

I said someone; not here.


----------



## TheCzar

do you have PTSD from someone smearing poo on your hand towel?


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

@bellybutton because you are the one that properly deserves a rate, you are a 11/10 on cute ( I don't give 11 out of 10s ever) like you look instantly like someone worth a cuddle, could be that you have the general phenotype that I am drawn to most.


----------



## bellybutton

BIGJake111 said:


> @bellybutton because you are the one that properly deserves a rate, you are a 11/10 on cute ( I don't give 11 out of 10s ever) like you look instantly like someone worth a cuddle, could be that you have the general phenotype that I am drawn to most.


Haha, thanks I do indeed enjoy cuddling


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCzar

psssh cuddlers


----------



## FakeLefty

TheCzar said:


> psssh cuddlers
> 
> View attachment 161866
> View attachment 161874


... I definitely don't want to pick a fight with you.


----------



## lemonfries

FakeLefty said:


> ... I definitely don't want to pick a fight with you.


Maybe he's just a big teddy bear inside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCzar

delicate flower is the words i prefer


----------



## TheCzar

gimmie your lunch money


----------



## pretense

iHeartCats said:


> I don't see how I could make any use of her hips (no offense, I value practicality above all else)


Fuckin hell. I could.


----------



## Arya

chimeric said:


> I just bought this dress, and I am flipping excited.
> 
> View attachment 161482
> 
> 
> You don't need to rate me (in fact please don't). I'm just high on this dress and want to show off.


I'm somewhat jealous that I will never be able to pull off a dress like that the way you do. Mainly because I don't have the boobs or the hips. Ah well.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Rational Thought said:


> Fuckin hell. I could.


Yeah, although she's wearing a ring it'd be nice to have a few dances with her. A slow dance would be very nice & I'd promise to behave myself.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Okay, I must say that although I don't believe someone could be "Hot" or "Not" (because, imo, sexiness and beauty are very fluid and can change based on present behavior, getting to know the person's personality and mannerisms, and just other things), I have enjoyed stalking part of this thread and seeing your lovely and beautiful faces ^__^ <3

Now, I tried to find all my friend's pictures (well, at least their real pictures), but if I missed you, it just means that I did not see your picture (and if you want me to rate it, just tell me ^__^).



Kito said:


> 7/10. You sell yourself short. :happy:
> 
> View attachment 82481
> 
> 
> Using black & white makes me feel better about myself.


You look like you are staring very intensely into the camera lol. Anyway, you are a very handsome young man, so 10/10 ^__^





roL0 said:


> 8/10
> I can relate to the preference of black and white photos. xD
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd... :ninja:


I love that costume and your face fits you (although you could stick your tongue out more :tongue. You are a very beautiful woman.
12/10 ^__^




TwistedMuses said:


> 10/10. Actually checked out your photo. :>


You are so adorable and beautiful :kitteh: 11/10 ^__^




Stelliferous said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-688.html
> As promised.. :/
> Like I said in the post, pictures just don't do justice for displaying what a person is like so I never really take pictures but instead focus more on what is in front of me (in all aspects of life). Pictures just kind of.. ruin my natural rhythm. Oh and IDC what you rate me because I won't believe your rating is honest no matter what (trust issues, sorry). I hope this gets the thread more on topic.


You are a very attractive young man and actually no shirt (although your eyes were not full of desire :tongue. 14/10 ^__^




ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 124738
> View attachment 124746





ai.tran.75 said:


> undoubtedly - 7.7
> looks quite young but witty and cute
> 
> 
> View attachment 104594
> 
> 
> View attachment 104602


You are a very beautiful woman. Although I don't think you are trying to be sexy in your photos, you are very beautiful (I think beauty and sexiness are different, but if you are beautiful, you can be sexy when you want to be imo, idk, I think a lot of sexiness has to do with whether or not the person wants to be seen as sexy/is trying to be sexy lol)
15/10 Although I would say that your current avatar is 20/10. To be fair, I am very biased (because we are friends ^__^)




lemonfries said:


>



You are very pretty and your shirt matches the color of your username (both the lemon and the fries) ^__^ so 13/10 ^__^




xdollie. said:


> *Judges everyone harshly* :angry:
> 
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> 
> Everyone is very kawaii in their own way.


This is very true *huggsies* <3 ^__^




RetroVortex said:


> View attachment 159034
> 
> 
> I give myself
> -banana/gajillion
> 
> ...
> 
> SMOKE BOMB!
> 
> *walks away*


I love that face. 10/10 ^__^




RetroVortex said:


> I'm one of the hottest things out there! :wink:
> 
> Rate me plz.


1,000,000,000/10 :wink: *swoons* 




Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> I hate pictures but I'm bored so why not haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is un cropped


What a handsome young man you are ^__^ You could really use that cute face to your advantage, you handsome little devil, you :kitteh:
12/10 ^__^

[HR][/HR]I'm sure many people think I am being too "nice". Well fine then, I will only judge on sexiness/sex appeal and not on prettiness or beauty. In that case, not one of you people had lust/desire in your eyes, only one of you were shirtless and you still had pants on :angry: lol, some of you are very young (too young for me, at least), and you all are VERY SMILEY AND STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL BUT NONE OF YOU ARE TRYING (or appear to be trying) TO BE SEXY!!!!

0/10 FOR EVERYONE!!!!!! :angry:
:crazy:

You are all very beautiful though :kitteh: *huggsies* ^__^


[HR][/HR]


chimeric said:


> I just bought this dress, and I am flipping excited.
> 
> View attachment 161482
> 
> 
> You don't need to rate me (in fact please don't). I'm just high on this dress and want to show off.


Um WOW, um, I stand corrected. I know you don't want to be rated (and I won't), but I must say that you appear, to me, that you are trying to look sexy and the actual wanting to look sexy (I am just assuming/interpreting that from your outfit, not that that is an excuse for strangers to comment on your looks, but you did post in this thread, so I hope you don't mind ), is actually a part of looking sexy, imo. I really wish I got the chance to see your beautiful face ^__^ but oh well. I must say that I don't like to make strong judgement on people's physical appearances alone, but wow, you look gorgeous :kitteh: I mean, if you were trying to look sexy on looks alone, well you hit the ball out of the ballpark :kitteh: That dress looks amazing on you and that red looks really good on you. I think you may turn a few heads when you wear that out in public. Have fun ^__^
(I'm sorry if I was complimenting your body too much  Although, I've seen your posts and we all knew you were hot before this picture :kitteh

[HR][/HR]

So I have pictures a year old on the INFP picture thread of me with a little facial hair, I have pictures of me in just a towel (when I was 40 pounds heavier) that I took for my ex, and I have recent pictures on the INFP picture thread of me with a large amount of facial hair lol (I have much less facial hair now lol), so I will figure out which ones I wanna post and post them later lol


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Mr. Meepers said:


> Okay, I must say that although I don't believe someone could be "Hot" or "Not" (because, imo, sexiness and beauty are very fluid and can change based on present behavior, getting to know the person's personality and mannerisms, and just other things), I have enjoyed stalking part of this thread and seeing your lovely and beautiful faces ^__^ <3
> 
> Now, I tried to find all my friend's pictures (well, at least their real pictures), but if I missed you, it just means that I did not see your picture (and if you want me to rate it, just tell me ^__^).
> 
> 
> 
> You look like you are staring very intensely into the camera lol. Anyway, you are a very handsome young man, so 10/10 ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that costume and your face fits you (although you could stick your tongue out more :tongue. You are a very beautiful woman.
> 12/10 ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so adorable and beautiful :kitteh: 11/10 ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very attractive young man and actually no shirt (although your eyes were not full of desire :tongue. 14/10 ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a very beautiful woman. Although I don't think you are trying to be sexy in your photos, you are very beautiful (I think beauty and sexiness are different, but if you are beautiful, you can be sexy when you want to be imo, idk, I think a lot of sexiness has to do with whether or not the person wants to be seen as sexy/is trying to be sexy lol)
> 15/10 Although I would say that your current avatar is 20/10. To be fair, I am very biased (because we are friends ^__^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very pretty and your shirt matches the color of your username (both the lemon and the fries) ^__^ so 13/10 ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very true *huggsies* <3 ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that face. 10/10 ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,000,000,000/10 :wink: *swoons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a handsome young man you are ^__^ You could really use that cute face to your advantage, you handsome little devil, you :kitteh:
> 12/10 ^__^
> 
> [HR][/HR]I'm sure many people think I am being too "nice". Well fine then, I will only judge on sexiness/sex appeal and not on prettiness or beauty. In that case, not one of you people had lust/desire in your eyes, only one of you were shirtless and you still had pants on :angry: lol, some of you are very young (too young for me, at least), and you all are VERY SMILEY AND STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL BUT NONE OF YOU ARE TRYING (or appear to be trying) TO BE SEXY!!!!
> 
> 0/10 FOR EVERYONE!!!!!! :angry:
> :crazy:
> 
> You are all very beautiful though :kitteh: *huggsies* ^__^
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> a


Aww shucks that makes me feel happy :3 thank you! I honestly don't really "use it to my advantage" very often :blushed: I am kinda shy when it comes to stuff like that lol I am a terrible flirterer hahah

For the record that was my sexy look in the eyes or my best try at least XDDD


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Aww shucks that makes me feel happy :3 thank you! I honestly don't really "use it to my advantage" very often :blushed: I am kinda shy when it comes to stuff like that lol I am a terrible flirterer hahah
> 
> For the record that was my sexy look in the eyes or my best try at least XDDD


Awwwe pooper scoopers, I posted that before I was done (I had thought I pressed "Go Advanced" lol). Oh well, I edited in now (and it does not change what I wrote to you ^__^)

Awwwe, well, you can always learn to flirt better, but you are quite the looker :wink:

That was your sexy face? Sorry, I just want to pinch your cheeks and tell you haw cute you are (well, maybe not pinch your cheeks, 'cause that would hurt, but you are very cute) :kitteh:


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Mr. Meepers said:


> Awwwe pooper scoopers, I posted that before I was done (I had thought I pressed "Go Advanced" lol). Oh well, I edited in now (and it does not change what I wrote to you ^__^)
> 
> Awwwe, well, you can always learn to flirt better, but you are quite the looker :wink:
> 
> That was your sexy face? Sorry, I just want to pinch your cheeks and tell you haw cute you are (well, maybe not pinch your cheeks, 'cause that would hurt, but you are very cute) :kitteh:


Hahaha a certain person on here who I won't name calls me Disney channel because he thinks im young, innocent, and adoreable like one XD haha thank you!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Hahaha a certain person on here who I won't name calls me Disney channel because he thinks im young, innocent, and adoreable like one XD haha thank you!


F*** it *hugs, snuggles, and cuddles you and then pinches your cheek a little*
Sorry, but it was just too much cute lol ... Maybe I need to go to bed now (cause my mind is too ... idk lol) :tongue: (good night lol)


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Mr. Meepers said:


> F*** it *hugs, snuggles, and cuddles you and then pinches your cheek a little*
> Sorry, but it was just too much cute lol ... Maybe I need to go to bed now (cause my mind is too ... idk lol) :tongue: (good night lol)


*gives goodnight hugs* night!


----------



## kevinlolwut

It means you're gorgeous, friend


Scarab said:


> Not entirely sure what you mean with that. :shocked:


----------



## cinnabun

kevinlolwut said:


> It means you're gorgeous, friend


Oooh, I ship this :kitteh:<3


----------



## Scarab

kevinlolwut said:


> It means you're gorgeous, friend


That's very kind of you.  *Hugsies*


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Just robbed the haggar outlet in Hilton Head  may have to post another!


----------



## lemonfries

AddictiveMuse said:


> Haha I agree with @xdollie. Very attractive


I agree with people agreeing that you are attractive! And I've always been all about those guys that have a way with their eyebrows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

lemonfries said:


> I agree with people agreeing that you are attractive! And I've always been all about those *guys that have a way with their eyebrows*


you mean like this guy?


View attachment 162177


----------



## lemonfries

ae1905 said:


> you mean like this guy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 162177


Holy mother of Santiaga Roberta Jorge Carlos Jose franchesca Fraire! You understand me so well! :') 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarab

lemonfries said:


> I agree with people agreeing that you are attractive! And I've always been all about those guys that have a way with their eyebrows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:shocked: Thanks a lot! *Hugs*


----------



## Golden Rose

@Scarab does the best raised eyebrow I've ever seen!

What a cutie!


----------



## ae1905

lemonfries said:


> Holy mother of Santiaga Roberta Jorge Carlos Jose franchesca Fraire! You understand me so well! :')


he does bear an odd resemblance to your avatar, dontcha think?

you might even consider using signor Santiaga Roberta Jorge Carlos Jose franchesca Fraire as your next avatar--just sayin


----------



## lemonfries

ae1905 said:


> he does bear an odd resemblance to your avatar, dontcha think?
> 
> you might even consider using signor Santiaga Roberta Jorge Carlos Jose franchesca Fraire as your next avatar--just sayin


Baby hippos and old eyebrow men have a very similar resemblance xD

Wow you are just full of great ideas! I might just have to take up that suggestion :')


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

lemonfries said:


> Baby hippos and old eyebrow men have a very similar resemblance xD
> 
> Wow you are just full of great ideas! I might just have to take up that suggestion :')


look at my avatar--anything's possible


----------



## ai.tran.75

xdollie. said:


> @Mr. Meepers
> 
> 
> I rate you 100/10, would bang. You are actually the cutest person on this website, which is like so hard to be cause I'm an ENFP and I think everyone is cute, even those scary xNTJs.


I agree completely with this- especially the cutest person part 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonfries

ae1905 said:


> look at my avatar--anything's possible


Are you implying that you're as awesome as that guy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ae1905

lemonfries said:


> Are you implying that you're as awesome as that guy?


I was gonna ask if you meant Signor Eyebrows or my avatar, but then I realized the answer to both is "yes" :wink:

but take another look at Signor and your hippo side-by-side and tell me those brows don't look like the hippo's little ears poking out the side?--and then the two beady eyes staring out in between?


----------



## lemonfries

ae1905 said:


> I was gonna ask if you meant Signor Eyebrows or my avatar, but then I realized the answer to both is "yes" :wink:
> 
> but take another look at Signor and your hippo side-by-side and tell me those brows don't look like the hippo's little ears poking out the side?--and then the two beady eyes staring out in between?


Oh I see.. Pfft what was I thinking..why would I ask a question in which the answer was so obvious? Duhhh :')

Lmao now that you say that...they really do have quite a resemblance. Poor signor hippo man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlolwut

Girls with yellow fever come here pls

<-


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Okay, I swear, I will post pics up eventually ^__^ 



xdollie. said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_
> 
> 
> I rate you 100/10, would bang. You are actually the cutest person on this website, which is like so hard to be cause I'm an ENFP and I think everyone is cute, even those scary xNTJs.


:shocked::blushed::blushed: ... I don't know what to say, that is so sweet. Thank you *snuggles* ^__^ <3 


Also, whether you are referring to the card game or not, I would too :wink::blushed:













Stelliferous said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_ It is hard to look sexy when I'm looking in a camera. :/
> 
> My eyes tend to change when I'm actually feeling a person-to-person connection. And it takes quite a bit to get me in the zone. Because I keep it secret. shh


I know. I was mostly being silly then, but I have been in a couple LDRs, so I know that it is not easy to look in the camera and be sexy lol. It is much easier to be silly :tongue: lol

Don't worry, you are secret safe with me :wink:

* *

















Scarab said:


> View attachment 162026
> 
> 
> :3


Wow, you are cute and handsome too ... 11/10 :kitteh:
Don't post this in the "Would you have sex with the above member" thread, otherwise you have a lot of people going after you and questioning whether you are really a dung beetle :tongue: (Plus, I would want you all to myself :wink




ai.tran.75 said:


> you know I woke up this morning kinda tired and annoyed bc its a monday morning- and then I saw this post from you and Ive been smiling for nearly an hour- and most likely throughout the day =) thank you so much! and course now Im stating the obvious but I would say you're the true definition of beautiful- 100/10 in my book *snuggles*


Two people already rated me (both 100/10) and I did not even post a picture yet :shocked: I think that means that I win the thread :crazy: (maybe I should post my picture and quit while I am ahead :tongue: //jk //jk //jk)

Awwwe, really? I made you smile for an hour (and hopefully longer) :kitteh::blushed: I am very happy to hear that ^__^ As for the rest of your post, it is such a big compliment that I don't know what to say. As with @xdollie.'s post, I am also at a lot for words because that was so kind and sweet of you too say <3 ^__^ Thank you very much *snuggles back* ^__^ <3
I think I might be smiling for an hour now ^__^ (then I will sleep, if I am not too busy smiling still lol ^__^) *more snuggles* ^__^ <3 ^__^
:kitteh:




chimeric said:


> You are adorable. But you already know I (along with the rest of everyone) think that about you. :happy:
> 
> I actually went to the store to see if I could find cute/casual summer day dresses. Saw that number, tried it on for shits and giggles, and thought "huh. I can't _not_ get this, I suppose." Sadly I don't see any occasion in the near future I'll be wearing it -- I live a pretty "T-shirts and jeans" life -- but I'll keep it stashed away in my arsenal for the next time some hawt lovah invites me salsa dancing on Valentine's Day or whatever.


Thank you :blushed: *hugs and snuggles* :kitteh:

Well that outfit was certainly a great find ^__^ Awe, okay, I can relate to wearing a lot of T-shirts and jeans  I am betting that such a hawt lovah will be very happy that he gets to salsa dance with you on Valentine's Day (or what/whenever) :kitteh:

Just so you know, I can think of a couple ways you could get some extra use out of that. The first is to to post more pictures of you in that dress (I think that is a great idea) :kitteh: > And the other idea would be to take advantage of my helpfulness. You see, I am a very, very helpful person and I like to help others, so I would gladly accompany you to special events/places (such as salsa dancing) so that you could wear that dress more often :kitteh: > Plus, I would enjoy helping you, because helping others (at least "helping" you were that dress more often) does bring me great joy :wink::kitteh:
(Warning: Meepers are not so much helpful as they are very, very, very naughty eevees > :kitteh




ai.tran.75 said:


> Mr. Meepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rate you 100/10, would bang. You are actually the cutest person on this website, which is like so hard to be cause I'm an ENFP and I think everyone is cute, even those scary xNTJs.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely with this- especially the cutest person part
Click to expand...

:blushed::kitteh: <3 ^__^ *hugs and snuggles* ^__^


----------



## RetroVortex

If _@__Mr. Meepers _cuteness was ever distilled it would be either the solution to world peace, or kill us with an overwhelming force of positivity exploding into the universe.


----------



## Scarab

Mr. Meepers said:


> Wow, you are cute and handsome too ... 11/10 :kitteh:
> Don't post this in the "Would you have sex with the above member" thread, otherwise you have a lot of people going after you and questioning whether you are really a dung beetle :tongue: (Plus, I would want you all to myself :wink


How kind of you. D: I probably shouldn't post that picture in there then; especially, if you want me for yourself -- I've heard that you are a 100/10 and cutest person on this website. And I have to agree. *Snorgles*

Just between you and me:

* *




I'm not really a dung beetle....


I really need to go out more, it is boring being alone all the time. Well, atleast I've got you Mr. Meepers to hug and cuddle with here. :tongue:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

RetroVortex said:


> If _@__Mr. Meepers _cuteness was ever distilled it would be either the solution to world peace, or kill us with an overwhelming force of positivity exploding into the universe.


Cool  Although, I am not partial to either scenario :crazy::crazy::crazy:
(Just kidding)


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Scarab said:


> How kind of you. D: I probably shouldn't post that picture in there then; especially, if you want me for yourself -- I've heard that you are a 100/10 and cutest person on this website. And I have to agree. *Snorgles*
> 
> Just between you and me:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really a dung beetle....
> 
> 
> I really need to go out more, it is boring being alone all the time. Well, atleast I've got you Mr. Meepers to hug and cuddle with here. :tongue:


Awwwwwe thank you <3 :kitteh: *hugs and cuddles you a lot* 


* *





:shocked: Nothing in my life is real anymore




Well, you will always have me :wink: (because I don't get out as much as I should as well :crazy
*extra hugs and cuddles* ^__^


----------



## dulcinea

So, first I wanted to say, @Scarab, I thought you were adorable, and then I saw you were an INTJ, and thought, dang, that's just sexy. It also helps that your username as scarab. My favorite beetle.

And I know this may not be the time or place, but @ae1905, I'm not sure you're horny enough for anyone. You don't come across as horny at all but as :shocked: analytical. 

So here's a pic to keep on topic, can't compete with @chimeric's boob pic (I just don't have the dress for it, sigh)
View attachment 162585


----------



## Pappy

chimeric said:


> Eh. Don't be a hater. I said I was high on this dress and wanted to show off, and that's really all there is to it.


Thought your body was gorgeous.... aaannnddd then you used the word hater. Even in that dress I would leave you at the table, minus the tab, for using that word.


----------



## chimeric

Pappy said:


> Thought your body was gorgeous.... aaannnddd then you used the word hater. Even in that dress I would leave you at the table, minus the tab, for using that word.


Because it fits you too, apparently? I don't know why people act like word choice is a question of ethics. It's actually a question of which cultures you've spent your life surrounded by. In my case, it's been many, which is why my language use is a chaotic, lively mess. I like it that way.

@_dulcinea_ I like that picture of you.


----------



## Antipode

Mr. Meepers said:


> Two people already rated me (both 100/10) and I did not even post a picture yet :shocked:


And here I was, scouring these replies to find where you posted your picture.


----------



## Scarab

chimeric said:


> Because it fits you too, apparently? I don't know why people act like word choice is a question of ethics. It's actually a question of which cultures you've spent your life surrounded by. In my case, it's been many, which is why my language use is a chaotic, lively mess. I like it that way.


Maybe Pappy just find the use of the word hater -- in that context -- to be similar to the internet meme "You mad, bro?" (and some people can't stand that stuff) I'm not sure though; Pappy can probably explain more thoroughly -- in the end it is probably a slight misunderstanding between the both of you.


----------



## chimeric

Scarab said:


> Maybe Pappy just find the use of the word hater -- in that context -- to be similar to the internet meme "You mad, bro?" (and some people can't stand that stuff) I'm not sure though; Pappy can probably explain more thoroughly -- in the end it is probably a slight misunderstanding between the both of you.


Heheh. Have you looked into type 9 for Enneagram?


----------



## Scarab

chimeric said:


> Heheh. Have you looked into type 9 for Enneagram?


Now I have.  

Seems like a really nice enneagram, and it does fit me in a lot of ways. I used to think I was a 1, although I'm not so sure about that (hence, why I removed it from my profile some days ago). But usually you have a dominant enneagram followed by inferior enneagrams, right? E.g. 2-5-8 Each one from a different triad (there are different types of triads, right?). I don't really have a good understanding of enneagrams which is why I reconsidered my self-typing of 1.


----------



## nonstampcollector

My body is ready. (For criticism)


----------



## ai.tran.75

nonstampcollector said:


> My body is ready. (For criticism)
> 
> View attachment 162802


7.5 perhaps more with a smile , I like the amuse expression on your face though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonfries

nonstampcollector said:


> My body is ready. (For criticism)
> 
> View attachment 162802


You are a very attractive man. I love how you had to state that it was (for criticism) lol :') You seem to have a sense of humor as well to add to the good looks. Good combo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipode

Crazy hair in the morning.


----------



## nonstampcollector

ai.tran.75 said:


> 7.5 perhaps more with a smile , I like the amuse expression on your face though


Thank you, check my profile for a 'smiling picture'. I await your next grading.



lemonfries said:


> You are a very attractive man. I love how you had to state that it was (for criticism) lol :') You seem to have a sense of humor as well to add to the good looks. Good combo


Thank you for your kinds words.


----------



## ai.tran.75

nonstampcollector said:


> Thank you, check my profile for a 'smiling picture'. I await your next grading.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kinds words.



8.5- you look like somebody with a really amusing personality (physically since Ive never chatted with you) but that expression on your face, something about it kept on making me go back and look at the picture


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Antipode said:


> And here I was, scouring these replies to find where you posted your picture.


> Muahhahaha ... Made you look :tongue:





Antipode said:


> Crazy hair in the morning.


Those eyes look lustful, or murderous :shocked::crazy:, ether way 10/10 :kitteh:


----------



## lemonfries

@mr.meepers hmm lustful or murderous :') someone who wants to stab you or someone who wants to seduce you? Eh. Same difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Okay, here are my photos.

From a year ago

* *





http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-569.html#post3925357














































And these ones were from a month ago

* *





- http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-719.html#post8422490
- http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-719.html#post8422506






































Snuggles will be accepted in place of a rating, if you wish :kitteh:


----------



## Scarab

Mr. Meepers said:


> Okay, here are my photos.
> 
> From a year ago
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-569.html#post3925357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these ones were from a month ago
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-719.html#post8422490
> - http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-719.html#post8422506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuggles will be accepted in place of a rating, if you wish :kitteh:


100/10 Would cuddle; you look very Meepstery!


----------



## ai.tran.75

Mr. Meepers said:


> Okay, here are my photos.
> 
> From a year ago
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-569.html#post3925357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these ones were from a month ago
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-719.html#post8422490
> - http://personalitycafe.com/infp-forum-idealists/43063-pictures-infps-719.html#post8422506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snuggles will be accepted in place of a rating, if you wish :kitteh:



First few 7/10

With beard 9/10 love the beards and your lips looks soft  

But that's just physical - you as a whole - number cannot describe 


Snuggle love the beards  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Here I am.. :curious:


10/10 no joke

your face, your eyes especially. jeeeezus


----------



## pretense

This might be my favourite thread on Personality Cafe.

It's always easy to find victims here when I'm in the mood for internet stalking.


----------



## lemonfries

Rational Thought said:


> This might be my favourite thread on Personality Cafe.
> 
> It's always easy to find victims here when I'm in the mood for internet stalking.


That's not creepy at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipode

lemonfries said:


> That's not creepy at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right... with the creepy stalker avatar picture... -hopes that not a picture of some family member-


----------



## lemonfries

Antipode said:


> Right... with the creepy stalker avatar picture... -hopes that not a picture of some family member-


Lmao:') my thoughts exactly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pretense

lemonfries said:


> That's not creepy at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh don't give me that, this is 2014. Internet stalking is on par with masturbation. Everyone does it.


----------



## lemonfries

Rational Thought said:


> Oh don't give me that, this is 2014. Internet stalking is on par with masturbation. Everyone does it.


Hence the winky face... I do stalk, but I'm a secret undercover stalker 😎


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pretense

lemonfries said:


> Hence the winky face... I do stalk, but I'm a secret undercover stalker 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Like this?


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Please don't masterbate to my picture lol


----------



## lemonfries

Rational Thought said:


> Like this?


Seems pretty accurate. :')


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pretense

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Please don't masterbate to my picture lol


pfff...

I would never do th... I already did.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Well to be optimistic, at least I am worthy of a uhmm.. self session for men and I'm not even revealing anything! lol


----------



## pretense

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Well to be optimistic, at least I am worthy of a uhmm.. self session for men and I'm not even revealing anything! lol


What, me all sweaty and shit masturbating to pictures of you doesn't get you totally fucking wet?


----------



## Pappy

Rational Thought said:


> What, me all sweaty and shit masturbating to pictures of you doesn't get you totally fucking wet?


This shit is getting put in my signature immediately, you sir, are my favorite.



ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Well to be optimistic, at least I am worthy of a uhmm.. self session for men and I'm not even revealing anything! lol


To be honest, I was going to go down the same path Rational Thought did. He beat me to it, but I still got the chuckle I wanted.


----------



## lemonfries

Pappy said:


> This shit is getting put in my signature immediately, you sir, are my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I was going to go down the same path Rational Thought did. He beat me to it, but I still got the chuckle I wanted.


You guys never cease to amaze me :')


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Rational Thought said:


> What, me all sweaty and shit masturbating to pictures of you doesn't get you totally fucking wet?





Pappy said:


> This shit is getting put in my signature immediately, you sir, are my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I was going to go down the same path Rational Thought did. He beat me to it, but I still got the chuckle I wanted.


I uhmm do not know what to say..
:shocked: :blushed:


----------



## dulcinea

Mr. Meepers said:


> Snuggles will be accepted in place of a rating, if you wish :kitteh:


Okay


----------



## Pappy

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I uhmm do not know what to say..
> :shocked: :blushed:


Agree that it does indeed make you wet, or call the internet police, I'm sure jessy slaughter will testify on your behalf.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Pappy said:


> Agree that it does indeed make you wet, or call the internet police, I'm sure jessy slaughter will testify on your behalf.


lol Never! I am not easy baby. :wink:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Well to be optimistic, at least I am worthy of a uhmm.. self session for men and I'm not even revealing anything! lol


Well darling if you have ever posted a thing onto Facebook all of the douchey local males of yours have been there done that, it is a shame, disgusting crack whores in porn are not even enough for them you know. Don't get me wrong most every male masturbates at some time or another, but at least have some pride you know, upon request and only to things upon request.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ientipi

Antipode said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> View attachment 163762
> 
> 
> Here's a bonus one of lil' me with my older brothers.
> 
> View attachment 163770
> 
> 
> ^ On the left... and yes, I'm well aware my hair has not changed since birth.


I agree with @ThoughtfulThinker 😂😂 8.5/10 
But seriously, nice jawline!


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Antipode said:


> ^Your staring.


You want me to stare..:wink:


----------



## Antipode

ientipi said:


> I agree with @_ThoughtfulThinker_  8.5/10
> But seriously, nice jawline!


Thanks :blushed: I tried coming up with a joke for that, but nothing really stuck. xD


----------



## Antipode

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> You want me to stare..:wink:


Oh really? I have a feeling now that the kid will pop up and warn me not to post pictures of myself, in fear of you mentally defiling them.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Antipode said:


> Can we all just gush at how hot this is?


Where is the gag emote? Sorry I just don't get American SUVs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Its the jurrassic park jeep!!!!


----------



## ientipi

BIGJake111 said:


> Where is the gag emote? Sorry I just don't get American SUVs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's Jurassic Park!!

Edit: @Michaelthemessiah97 saw your post after I posted mine oops


----------



## Antipode

BIGJake111 said:


> Where is the gag emote? Sorry I just don't get American SUVs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hmm, I never heard of a Jeep Wrangler being called a SUV before.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Antipode said:


> Hmm, I never heard of a Jeep Wrangler being called a SUV before.


It is one of the few that actually has the sport or utility, do not get me started on duragos, Tahoes, or anything that is literally good for nothing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelthemessiah

ientipi said:


> It's Jurassic Park!!
> 
> Edit: @micalthemessiah97 saw your post after I posted mine oops


We think alike it was just meant to be


----------



## Antipode

BIGJake111 said:


> It is one of the few that actually has the sport or utility, do not get me started on duragos, Tahoes, or anything that is literally good for nothing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha, I'm not a car guy (as I see you are), so I don't know what those are.

I just grew up on Jurassic Park as a child (I literally watched it almost every day), so I grew a love for Ford Explorers, and especially Jeep Wranglers.

It's more the look, rather than the use.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

I win.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycatwindow

Antipode said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> View attachment 163762
> 
> 
> Here's a bonus one of lil' me with my older brothers.
> 
> View attachment 163770
> 
> 
> ^ On the left... and yes, I'm well aware my hair has not changed since birth.


Oh, so now your response to one of my threads makes complete sense...


Antipode said:


> I once got in line for a roller coaster and got off with a date.


----------



## Antipode

Oh! And this bad boy.


----------



## Antipode

kittycatwindow said:


> Oh, so now your response to one of my threads makes complete sense...



Haha! I don't want to even know the trouble you went through to find that quote. xD


----------



## kittycatwindow

Antipode said:


> Haha! I don't want to even know the trouble you went through to find that quote. xD


It's the most recent thread I posted, so it took under 30 seconds. Don't flatter yourself _too_ much! :kitteh:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Antipode said:


> Oh really? I have a feeling now that the kid will pop up and warn me not to post pictures of myself, in fear of you mentally defiling them.


Nah, I so would not do that! Although, there are some who claim there rights to use your picture(s) to do uhm.. their dirty work... If ya catch my drift hun. :wink: *Paranoia creepin*


----------



## Antipode

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Nah, I so would not do that! Although, there are some who claim there rights to use your picture(s) to do uhm.. their dirty work... If ya catch my drift hun. :wink: *Paranoia creepin*


Haha, I almost took that seriously for a mere second.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

@Antipode What is the story behind your username? :curious:


----------



## Antipode

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> @_Antipode_ What is the story behind your username? :curious:


Sigh, of course you're going to ask a question that leads to yet another nerdy answer of mine...

Well, there are two parts.

Originally, the name came from my all time favorite video game, Chrono Trigger. There's a move called "Antipode." 






(I made the link direct the video to the exact spot, but I don't know if that works on Cafe... if not, just fastforward over to 02:47

---

I eventually looked up the word and liked the definition, "A direct or exact opposite"; "Places diametrically opposite each other on the globe."

I felt the meaning of the word was a very great representation of the mysteries of an INFJ--from the outside (Fe) to the inside (Ni-Ti)--so I made it my screen name. 

Plus, it sounds cool. (An-tee-pode)


----------



## Antipode

In other news, I've been listening to this song over and over, and the beat seems to sync up quite well with my avatar. xD


----------



## Bugs

Antipode said:


> Sigh, of course you're going to ask a question that leads to yet another nerdy answer of mine...
> 
> Well, there are two parts.
> 
> Originally, the name came from my all time favorite video game, Chrono Trigger. There's a move called "Antipode."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I made the link direct the video to the exact spot, but I don't know if that works on Cafe... if not, just fastforward over to 02:47
> 
> ---
> 
> I eventually looked up the word and liked the definition, "A direct or exact opposite"; "Places diametrically opposite each other on the globe."
> 
> I felt the meaning of the word was a very great representation of the mysteries of an INFJ--from the outside (Fe) to the inside (Ni-Ti)--so I made it my screen name.
> 
> Plus, it sounds cool. (An-tee-pode)


It was one of my favorite games too and this is the first thing I thought of!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> The coldest winter I've ever experienced was a summer night in sanfrancisco- robert frost I think


Friends of mine bought/renovated Frost's summer cottage years ago.
It's more likely that Frost's coldest night was spent in that Ridge Road cottage, shivering his ass for the view of Mt. Lafayette.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

stargazing grasshopper said:


> We're on opposite coasts.
> Northern New England here, close to several nice lakes but the nearest over-crowded beach is 45min-1hr away.
> Cape Cod's beaches & the ferry to Martha's Vineyard are worth the 3 hour drive.
> I spent a week in Cancun this past winter, beach volleyball is amazing :wink:


This is so weird to read, being Australian, I live in a seaside/beach city so it's like a few minute drive to the nearest beach..
Honestly, quiet rivers and forests sound very nice, beaches are too crowded and overrated really...


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

AddictiveMuse said:


> This is so weird to read, being Australian, I live in a seaside/beach city so it's like a few minute drive to the nearest beach..
> Honestly, quiet rivers and forests sound very nice, beaches are too crowded and overrated really...


I quite love my location, 45 minuet drive to the Carolina mountains, and 3 hour drive to the best Atlantic beaches north of Florida, I am actually on vacation right now 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

AddictiveMuse said:


> This is so weird to read, being Australian, I live in a seaside/beach city so it's like a few minute drive to the nearest beach..
> Honestly, quiet rivers and forests sound very nice, beaches are too crowded and overrated really...





BIGJake111 said:


> I quite love my location, 45 minuet drive to the Carolina mountains, and 3 hour drive to the best Atlantic beaches north of Florida, I am actually on vacation right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I love it all.. You guys are lucky!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

AddictiveMuse said:


> This is so weird to read, being Australian, I live in a seaside/beach city so it's like a few minute drive to the nearest beach..
> Honestly, quiet rivers and forests sound very nice, beaches are too crowded and overrated really...


I attempted to send a PM to you, but a message indicated that you're not accepting personal messages. Too many nudie pics sent your way? Just wanted to convey that I'm envious of your good fortune to live within such a beautiful landscape.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I attempted to send a PM to you, but a message indicated that you're not accepting personal messages. Too many nudie pics sent your way? Just wanted to convey that I'm envious of your good fortune to live within such a beautiful landscape.


Do folk do this? I did not know this was that level of kik here is my man goods bet you like it junk?!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Antipode said:


> Sigh, of course you're going to ask a question that leads to yet another nerdy answer of mine...
> 
> Well, there are two parts.
> 
> Originally, the name came from my all time favorite video game, Chrono Trigger. There's a move called "Antipode."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I made the link direct the video to the exact spot, but I don't know if that works on Cafe... if not, just fastforward over to 02:47
> 
> ---
> 
> I eventually looked up the word and liked the definition, "A direct or exact opposite"; "Places diametrically opposite each other on the globe."
> 
> I felt the meaning of the word was a very great representation of the mysteries of an INFJ--from the outside (Fe) to the inside (Ni-Ti)--so I made it my screen name.
> 
> Plus, it sounds cool. (An-tee-pode)


Oh yeah, that's me! The Queen of nerdy questions...


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BIGJake111 said:


> Do folk do this? I did not know this was that level of kik here is my man goods bet you like it junk?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No thanks, you're wasting time seeking that type attention.


----------



## Scarab

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I love it all.. You guys are lucky!


A unicorn so bright and pink; fell from heaven due to maladroit endeavour. The unicorn frowned upon the sight of ThoughtfulThinker the Wise: down with grief over water so pure. The Unicorn – mighty and pure – would grant ThoughtfulThinker the Wise an ocean so grand!

ThoughtfulThinker the Wise – blissful of course – made her days in the ocean so grand and pure, and forevermore she would bask and swim in the glory of an ocean so pure.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

stargazing grasshopper said:


> No thanks, you're wasting time seeking that type attention.


I honestly do not follow nor understand your rudeness.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lemonfries

Oh snap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

BIGJake111 said:


> Do folk do this? I did not know this was that level of kik here is my man goods bet you like it junk?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





stargazing grasshopper said:


> No thanks, you're wasting time seeking that type attention.


I don't think many girls would like that as a conversation starter.. Just guessing, could be wrong lol...


----------



## pretense

BIGJake111 said:


> Do folk do this? I did not know this was that level of kik here is my man goods bet you like it junk?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


wtf does this mean?


----------



## Scarab

BIGJake111 said:


> I honestly do not follow nor understand your rudeness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


To me it looks like Stargazing Grasshopper might have misunderstood your post. Though, it was rather hard to understand what you meant with the "Do folk do this?" post.


----------



## Antipode

BIGJake111 said:


> I honestly do not follow _*nor*_ understand your rudeness.


My asshole, grammar nazi, pet-peeve side is itching to come out over this sentence! xD

-breathes-


----------



## lemonfries

Antipode said:


> My asshole, grammar nazi, pet-peeve side is itching to come out over this sentence! xD
> 
> -breathes-


It's ok. Release your inner happiness. Breathe in. Breathe out. Repeat this method till you calm yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

BIGJake111 said:


> I honestly do not follow nor understand your rudeness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Maybe there's a communication breakdown going on here, I thought your previous comment was either creepily bizarre or merely incoherent babble.
Maybe I'm "thick as shit" within the online realm & it's I whom is babbling, but I really don't get half of what you're attempting to communicate upon this thread.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Yeah, I am so confused now..


----------



## Antipode

lemonfries said:


> It's ok. Release your inner happiness. Breathe in. Breathe out. Repeat this method till you calm yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it's more "pet-peeve" than wrong.


----------



## Scarab

But let's not go off-topic by arguing when we are in such a hot and awesome thread! :3 We even have a unicorn in here that gave ThoughtfulThinker an ocean and all!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Scarab said:


> A unicorn so bright and pink; fell from heaven due to maladroit endeavour. The unicorn frowned upon the sight of ThoughtfulThinker the Wise: down with grief over water so pure. The Unicorn – mighty and pure – would grant ThoughtfulThinker the Wise an ocean so grand!
> 
> ThoughtfulThinker the Wise – blissful of course – made her days in the ocean so grand and pure, and forevermore she would bask and swim in the glory of an ocean so pure.


Cool! I envisioned a cute mermaid reveling in the waning warmth of sunset along the edge of warm ocean waters. (image isn't intended to disrespect anybody)
http://www.njflyfishing.com/vBullet...720-spot-burner-follow-car-sexy-mermaid-7.jpg


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Scarab said:


> To me it looks like Stargazing Grasshopper might have misunderstood your post. Though, it was rather hard to understand what you meant with the "Do folk do this?" post.


Nevermind; I'm tired & likely overreacting due to other stuff. Think that I need to take a walk or go for a swim.


----------



## Scarab

stargazing grasshopper said:


> What I'm a bad guy or something because I replied "No thanks" & suggested that time was being wasted?
> How should I interpret " here is my man goods bet you like it junk?!"


I think his initial post was meant to examplify his confusion over the thought that people would do something like sending nude pictures to women online. My response was due to the fact that BigJake111 then later on reacted as he did to your response to his initial post -- I never suggested that you were the bad guy. In the end, I was only trying to diminish the arguments that were arising.


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Cool! I envisioned a cute mermaid reveling in the waning warmth of sunset along the edge of warm ocean waters. (image isn't intended to disrespect anybody)
> http://www.njflyfishing.com/vBullet...720-spot-burner-follow-car-sexy-mermaid-7.jpg


I wonder if she does exist in reality would you be more incline to runaway from her or sleep with her ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ai.tran.75 said:


> I wonder if she does exist in reality would you be more incline to runaway from her or sleep with her ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If she was old enough, I'd hit on her :wink:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ai.tran.75 said:


> I wonder if she does exist in reality would you be more incline to runaway from her or sleep with her ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither, I'm a curious type that appreciates such mythical beauty & wishes it to blossom into a shining example that may better the world.
Chants kumbaya & flashes you a smile.


However that particular mermaid isn't yet mature.


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Neither, I'm a curious type that appreciates such mythical beauty & wishes it to blossom into a shining example that may better the world.
> Chants kumbaya & flashes you a smile.
> 
> 
> However that particular mermaid isn't yet mature.


How would a mature one look ? I'm very curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipode

Mr. Meepers said:


> If she was old enough, I'd hit on her :wink:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Antipode said:


>


*I'd flirt with her ... better lol

Why not? If someone has the mental capacity and ability to consent (so let's assume we could communicate), and looks mostly human (the top half at least), seems to be as intelligent as humans, and, if I bring and oxygen tank and scuba gear, can take me on adventures beyond some of my wildest dreams (well, maybe not, my dreams are pretty wild :tongue::crazy, then why not? Seems like a great opportunity to me to meet someone new, have some fun, and connect to someone with a vastly different cultural and environmental background and perspective. Sounds cool to me :kitteh:


----------



## Antipode

Mr. Meepers said:


> *I'd flirt with her ... better lol
> 
> Why not? If someone has the mental capacity and ability to consent (so let's assume we could communicate), and looks mostly human (the top half at least), seems to be as intelligent as humans, and, if I bring and oxygen tank and scuba gear, can take me on adventures beyond some of my wildest dreams (well, maybe not, my dreams are pretty wild :tongue::crazy, then why not? Seems like a great opportunity to me to meet someone new, have some fun, and connect to someone with a vastly different cultural and environmental background and perspective. Sounds cool to me :kitteh:


Hahaha, my shock wasn't serious. I had used the image on someone else, and I just couldn't let it go to waste--so I scoured around to find one more victim. 

I'm chill, bro; I'm chill.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Antipode said:


> Hahaha, my shock wasn't serious. I had used the image on someone else, and I just couldn't let it go to waste--so I scoured around to find one more victim.
> 
> I'm chill, bro; I'm chill.


hahaha Well, I new it was someone in jest (because the gif was funny and because you are usually very relaxed), but I thought you may have been a little in shock, so I figured I'd explain (to be honest, I was wondering if you were in shock because I had a criteria (her being old enough) and I act as if I have no criteria lol) *hugs* ^__^


----------



## ai.tran.75

Pictures! Where are all the pictures ? Jk 

I'll totally date a merman if i have the ability to breathe underwater 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarab

ai.tran.75 said:


> Pictures! Where are all the pictures ? Jk
> 
> I'll totally date a merman if i have the ability to breathe underwater
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I've already posted my picture, and once is enough for me.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

I guess I will go take one for you guys, wet hair, just got out of the shower, also a bit sunburnt from vacation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ai.tran.75 said:


> Pictures! Where are all the pictures ? Jk


I have some naked pictures, but I usually only send them privately

Naked pic 

* *


----------



## ai.tran.75

Mr. Meepers said:


> I have some naked pictures, but I usually only send them privately
> 
> Naked pic
> 
> * *


Ur so cute ! Hugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ai.tran.75 said:


> How would a mature one look ? I'm very curious
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea since I've no experience with mermaids but likely much like yourself with a sexy tail.

Don't get upset at my suggestion, but I imagine you'd be similar to the image below.
http://www.testriffic.com/resultfiles/11694mermaidsxye.jpg

PS: I'll gladly delete if you're offended.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

One of me and one of my baby #beachlife #condoselfie!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ai.tran.75 said:


> Ur so cute ! Hugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*snuggles* :kitteh:



stargazing grasshopper said:


> No idea since I've no experience with mermaids but likely much like yourself with a sexy tail.
> 
> Don't get upset at my suggestion, but I imagine you'd be similar to the image below.
> http://www.testriffic.com/resultfiles/11694mermaidsxye.jpg
> 
> PS: I'll gladly delete if you're offended.


Is the difference that the lower body seems to be more connected as in the immature mermaid seemed to have two legs, while here, the legs are much better merged together?

Also, getting on that moon rock takes skill :shocked:






BIGJake111 said:


> One of me and one of my baby #beachlife #condoselfie!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


10/10 Would get in your baby :shocked:
I mean would like to call shotgun on your baby :shocked:
I mean, I would like to sit in your hot ride :wink: ... :shocked:
I mean, you're car is cool


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Mr. Meepers said:


> 10/10 Would get in your baby :shocked:
> I mean would like to call shotgun on your baby :shocked:
> I mean, I would like to sit in your hot ride :wink: ... :shocked:
> I mean, you're car is cool


Thanks haha, it is my second one, has everything I need and nothing that I don't! My profile pic is one I took of my own car haha. It has a removable hardtop on so if you take off the hard top it has a convertible plus top you can raise and lower as well. Full hand stitched leather with yellow stitching and yellow seatbelts  most of all though just a joy to drive.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

stargazing grasshopper said:


> No idea since I've no experience with mermaids but likely much like yourself with a sexy tail.
> 
> Don't get upset at my suggestion, but I imagine you'd be similar to the image below.
> http://www.testriffic.com/resultfiles/11694mermaidsxye.jpg
> 
> PS: I'll gladly delete if you're offended.


Hoot !!! Haha very hot ! I'm
Straight but I bang that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

BIGJake111 said:


> One of me and one of my baby #beachlife #condoselfie!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


8.7

Hey you're actually really cute! Love your hat btw 

Nice ride as well  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ai.tran.75 said:


> 8.7
> 
> Hey you're actually really cute! Love your hat btw
> 
> Nice ride as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks, I am loving what the beach has done to my eyes. I need to live down here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Mr. Meepers said:


> Is the difference that the lower body seems to be more connected as in the immature mermaid seemed to have two legs, while here, the legs are much better merged together?


 The difference for me is that one is a cute young woman (a minor, same age as my daughter), the other is a sexy woman with a portable waterfall.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

BIGJake111 said:


> Many thanks, I am loving what the beach has done to my eyes. I need to live down here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lol 8.5/10 

Woooo nice.. car.. *impressed* 

I bet you have a fun life! :shocked:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

stargazing grasshopper said:


> The difference for me is that one is a cute young woman (a minor, same age as my daughter), the other is a sexy woman with a portable waterfall.


Ohhh okay shocked: I thought the first on was in her early 20s or 20 ), that is a big difference then lol and I think I know what you mean by mature now.

Wait, I saw the moon and the stone sculpture, there was a waterfall too :shocked: Okay, I will have to check that out, she was more attractive than the first though.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

stargazing grasshopper said:


> The difference for me is that one is a cute young woman (a minor, same age as my daughter), the other is a sexy woman with a portable waterfall.


How old is your daughter? :curious: 

#QueenofNerdyQuestions


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> How old is your daughter? :curious:
> 
> #QueenofNerdyQuestions


Seventeen.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Seventeen.


lol I just had to ask.. Forgive me.. *Laughing at her own humor* 

Well now, if I was a mermaid I would give kisses to cute sailors at sea. 

I would swim to the depths of every ocean, spending my idle time singing and brushing my long hair on moon rocks or the sands of the beach topless.. 

That would be the life.. *sighs*


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> lol I just had to ask.. Forgive me.. *Laughing at her own humor*
> 
> Well now, if I was a mermaid I would give kisses to cute sailors at sea.
> 
> I would swim to the depths of every ocean, spending my idle time singing and brushing my long hair on moon rocks or the sands of the beach topless..
> 
> That would be the life.. *sighs*


I think you just talked me into heading out on the water tonight, we are visiting the lighthouse anyways.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Nevermind.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> lol I just had to ask.. Forgive me.. *Laughing at her own humor*
> 
> Well now, if I was a mermaid I would give kisses to cute sailors at sea.
> 
> I would swim to the depths of every ocean, spending my idle time singing and brushing my long hair on moon rocks or the sands of the beach topless..
> 
> That would be the life.. *sighs*











Took this last evening, I will be on this boat haha 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

BIGJake111 said:


> I think you just talked me into heading out on the water tonight, we are visiting the lighthouse anyways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Dang... I am sooo jealous.. I am dieing to go to the beach or out to sea.. or even to see a lighthouse by the sea..


----------



## lemonfries

BIGJake111 said:


> One of me and one of my baby #beachlife #condoselfie!
> 
> 8/10
> 
> The way you hold that iPad and take a selfie is very skillful. iPads can get heavy when you hold them in place :') Your outfit selection is a good choice and you aren't bad looking either. Does your baby have a name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

BIGJake111 said:


> Took this last evening, I will be on this boat haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stunning.. 10/10 :shocked:

I wish I could go there right now.. *sigh* 

I will one day for sure..


----------



## AddictiveMuse

BIGJake111 said:


> I quite love my location, 45 minuet drive to the Carolina mountains, and 3 hour drive to the best Atlantic beaches north of Florida, I am actually on vacation right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That sounds really nice, but a 4 hour drive sounds tedious



stargazing grasshopper said:


> I attempted to send a PM to you, but a message indicated that you're not accepting personal messages. Too many nudie pics sent your way? Just wanted to convey that I'm envious of your good fortune to live within such a beautiful landscape.


I thought I changed that setting..I'll be sure to change it soon
I'm sure if you were to move here you'd get sick of it eventually..
For us It's the middle of winter so the many beaches we have basically are of no use (it's freezing, but it doesn't look like it at all..)
So we're just left with crappy bush land (well, I've never really liked it..)


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

lemonfries said:


> BIGJake111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of me and one of my baby #beachlife #condoselfie!
> 
> 8/10
> 
> The way you hold that iPad and take a selfie is very skillful. iPads can get heavy when you hold them in place :') Your outfit selection is a good choice and you aren't bad looking either. Does your baby have a name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I called my old one Molly, the new one is my "yellow bird", it is homage to the fastest car in the world in the late 80s that was a Porsche painted the same color yellow. Sadly all my friends call it the slut though because of her hips and how you gotta be easy in her and warm her up, then she allows you the best pleasures of your life.... I prefer yellow bird. And thank you for the rate, the compliment of my dress means a lot haha, I dress different then the average teenage male and sometimes wonder if my taste is far off from the normal teen girls.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

@BIGJake111
And how old are you exactly??


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Antipode said:


> Really?
> 
> Guessing you can't tell the difference between someone looking like this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to have sex with dogs, but I can assure you my future Husky,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is far more adorable than my friend's ugly ass, wrinkly Shar Pei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Haha--my comment was meant as a joke though... I just wanted to provide another excuse to post a picture of a Husky...


I want a husky too also a wolf hybrid dog.. they are just so adorable plus they can protect you from creeps! 

My dog I have currently has got me out of trouble and the trust between us is so strong, I am proud to call him my baby.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Rational Thought said:


> Can you legally drive that car without an adult passenger?


Not after 10 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Antipode said:


> My jeep beats your little Hot Wheels® any day.


 I do not have the time to link all of the automotive journalism praising my car as one of the best ever made, or all the places where they say the only thing that out corners it is a Ferrari that costs double.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

BIGJake111 said:


> I do not have the time to link all of the automotive journalism praising my car as one of the best ever made, or all the places where they say the only thing that out corners it is a Ferrari that costs double.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ooh you guys should race one day! 
:wink:

It would be exciting and I would definitely come!


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Ooh you guys should race one day!
> :wink:


I actually don't believe in street racing it is for looking nice and classy, surrounding yourself in refinement, you, a passenger, and the open road. However if it is time for a track day, once he begs for them to let his top heavy damger to other users of the road onto the track, I will lay down a time faster than nearly anyone else, actually working on my racing license currently. How could you not when you won a mid engine car, anyways I prefer to keep my car talk on my automotive forums so I will post some photos from the beach this evening.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipode

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I want a husky too also a wolf hybrid dog.. they are just so adorable plus they can protect you from creeps!
> 
> My dog I have currently has got me out of trouble and the trust between us is so strong, I am proud to call him my baby.


Well, Huskies are known to be horrible protectors. xD Their running joke is, "They will greet the intruder at the door and invite them inside." It's because they are so friendly.

But a hybrid wolf dog is great! My oldest brother has a type of red wolf named Autumn.










^Me in high school smothering not, not letting her leave. xD

A friend from high school even gave me a stuffed Husky with awesome blue eyes as a gift. Named it Orion.


----------



## Antipode

BIGJake111 said:


> I do not have the time to link all of the automotive journalism praising my car as one of the best ever made, or all the places where they say the only thing that out corners it is a Ferrari that costs double.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Um, I don't care what your _Us Weekly_ magazine says about your little car. 

xD

Mine looks better on the beach!










(By the way, I don't want to have sex with cars, but I'd give that one a 10 on the hot-o-meter!)


----------



## pretense

BIGJake111 said:


> I actually don't believe in street racing it is for looking nice and classy, surrounding yourself in refinement, you, a passenger, and the open road. However if it is time for a track day, once he begs for them to let his top heavy damger to other users of the road onto the track, I will lay down a time faster than nearly anyone else, actually working on my racing license currently. How could you not when you won a mid engine car, anyways I prefer to keep my car talk on my automotive forums so I will post some photos from the beach this evening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You exemplify type 3.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Antipode said:


> Well, Huskies are known to be horrible protectors. xD Their running joke is, "They will greet the intruder at the door and invite them inside." It's because they are so friendly.
> 
> But a hybrid wolf dog is great! My oldest brother has a type of red wolf named Autumn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Me in high school smothering not, not letting her leave. xD
> 
> A friend from high school even gave me a stuffed Husky with awesome blue eyes as a gift. Named it Orion.


10/10 Hottttttttttt You are adorable especially since you love dogs! 

Btw, yeah I meant wolf hybrid as the guard dog husky as a companion. 

I have 5 dogs right now but the one I was referring to is a chocolate lab mix he is super cute I will post a picture of him at a later time due to the fact it is dark and he is an outside doggie. 
:shocked: So many good people on PerC!


----------



## Antipode

Rational Thought said:


> You exemplify type 3.


What might your real enneagram be?


----------



## ai.tran.75

Antipode said:


> Well, Huskies are known to be horrible protectors. xD Their running joke is, "They will greet the intruder at the door and invite them inside." It's because they are so friendly.
> 
> But a hybrid wolf dog is great! My oldest brother has a type of red wolf named Autumn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Me in high school smothering not, not letting her leave. xD
> 
> A friend from high school even gave me a stuffed Husky with awesome blue eyes as a gift. Named it Orion.


Adorable ! Both of you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Antipode said:


> What might your real enneagram be?


Very type 8 and very type 3


----------



## pretense

Antipode said:


> What might your real enneagram be?


I lean towards 7.



BIGJake111 said:


> Very type 8 and very type 3


Are speaking for yourself or me?


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Rational Thought said:


> I lean towards 7.
> 
> 
> 
> Are speaking for yourself or me?


Myself 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Antipode said:


> Um, I don't care what your _Us Weekly_ magazine says about your little car.
> 
> xD
> 
> Mine looks better on the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (By the way, I don't want to have sex with cars, but I'd give that one a 10 on the hot-o-meter!)











I guess it's good I can have fun with both

Anyways speaking of beach check out these shots from last night, nothing like the rare North American Atlantic sunset that you can only get from a barrier island 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Antipode said:


> Well, Huskies are known to be horrible protectors. xD Their running joke is, "They will greet the intruder at the door and invite them inside." It's because they are so friendly.
> 
> But a hybrid wolf dog is great! My oldest brother has a type of red wolf named Autumn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Me in high school smothering not, not letting her leave. xD
> 
> A friend from high school even gave me a stuffed Husky with awesome blue eyes as a gift. Named it Orion.


15/10 I would snuggle your stuffed animal :kitteh: (and you as well ^__^ *snuggles*) ^__^


----------



## Antipode

Mr. Meepers said:


> 15/10 I would snuggle your stuffed animal :kitteh: (and you as well ^__^ *snuggles*) ^__^


Have you given anyone anything under a 10? xD


----------



## Antipode

I'm crying.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Antipode said:


> Have you given anyone anything under a 10? xD



Hmmmm Not yet XD ... No wait, I gave everyone a 0/10 on my first post (I retracted my earlier rating) ... No one is being sexy (except for Chimeric, who did not want to be rated) :angry: 0/10 for everybody!!!!!! .... :tongue:


----------



## Scarab

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hmmmm Not yet XD ... No wait, I gave everyone a 0/10 on my first post (I retracted my earlier rating) ... No one is being sexy (except for Chimeric, who did not want to be rated) :angry: 0/10 for everybody!!!!!! .... :tongue:


:shocked: The 11/10 that I acquired was a lie?!


----------



## FakeLefty

Mr. Meepers said:


> :shocked: *gives the entire 18+ portion of the thread mouth to mouth* Is it breathing again yet?


I don't have new good photos to share.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Mr. Meepers said:


> :shocked: *gives the entire 18+ portion of the thread mouth to mouth* Is it breathing again yet?


How cruel! Leave the 18 and under to die! :shocked: :wink:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

FakeLefty said:


> I don't have new good photos to share.


:shocked:

Okay everyone, I guess it is up to me. Here is a picture of me. Rate it. Pease as harsh as you need/want to >












ThoughtfulThinker said:


> How cruel! Leave the 18 and under to die! :shocked: :wink:


Awwwe, well it is out of my hands, but I can revive after you are 18 :wink:
*uses dragon balls to save the other parts of the thread*


----------



## ai.tran.75

Mr. Meepers said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Okay everyone, I guess it is up to me. Here is a picture of me. Rate it. Pease as harsh as you need/want to >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwe, well it is out of my hands, but I can revive after you are 18 :wink:
> *uses dragon balls to save the other parts of the thread*


So cute - I would cuddle with you every night and take you out on a picnic daily - we can play frisbee with each other 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Mr. Meepers said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Okay everyone, I guess it is up to me. Here is a picture of me. Rate it. Pease as harsh as you need/want to >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwe, well it is out of my hands, but I can revive after you are 18 :wink:
> *uses dragon balls to save the other parts of the thread*


Hmmm, you don't need to save me because I am already alive! :happy: I am totally the INTP survivor :wink:

I was gently referring to @BIGJake111 and others :wink:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

I would assume if the over 18s don't want us we can all go off and mouth to mouth one another.


----------



## FakeLefty

I don't mind mouth-to-mouth'ing 17 year olds. Just sayin'.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

BIGJake111 said:


> I would assume if the over 18s don't want us we can all go off and mouth to mouth one another.


Oh yes. *Begins giving @BIGJake111 mouth to mouth :shocked: 

Haha, @FakeLefty seems to be alive.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Notice the choice of word begins haha. Sounds as If it won't be over quick.


----------



## Scarab

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I think the rest of the thread just died.
> :shocked:


:shocked: That's so sad...I don't really have any new pictures to post though. /:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

BIGJake111 said:


> Notice the choice of word begins haha. Sounds as If it won't be over quick.


Oh is that so :wink: 

:shocked: I think I've just been publicly hit on. :wink:


----------



## Scarab

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Oh is that so :wink:
> 
> :shocked: I think I' be just been publicly hit on. :wink:


I think he just misspelled...An entire sentence.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Oh is that so :wink:
> 
> :shocked: I think I' be just been publicly hit on. :wink:


Publicly hit on? I was the one publicly mouth raped .


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

BIGJake111 said:


> Publicly hit on? I was the one publicly mouth raped .


Oh okay then, sorry lol didn't mean to rape your mouth..


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Scarab said:


> I think he just misspelled...An entire sentence.


I was in the shower, wet fingers, touch screen, turned out better than i expected actually.


----------



## Scarab

BIGJake111 said:


> I was in the shower, wet fingers, touch screen, turned out better than i expected actually.


Oh, I wasn't insinuating that your typing was bad; I just made a joke that ThoughtfulThinker wasn't being hit on.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Scarab said:


> Oh, I wasn't insinuating that your typing was bad; I just made a joke that ThoughtfulThinker wasn't being hit on.


Why is everyone being mean to me.. I did nothing to deserve this ya'll!


----------



## Scarab

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Why is everyone being mean to me.. I did nothing to deserve this ya'll!


Well, jokes are just...jokes. Not being mean at all.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Why is everyone being mean to me.. I did nothing to deserve this ya'll!


who said mouth rape is bad.


----------



## baby blue me

chimeric said:


> I just bought this dress, and I am flipping excited.
> 
> View attachment 161482
> 
> 
> You don't need to rate me (in fact please don't). I'm just high on this dress and want to show off.


Really good purchase. Hawt girl.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Scarab said:


> Well, jokes are just...jokes. Not being mean at all.


Oh okay I just caught on, it was a.. joke. Right. Okay. Thanks for clarification. :blushed: 

No lie I am literally blushing right now.


----------



## Scarab

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Oh okay I just caught on, it was a.. joke. Right. Okay. Thanks for clarification. :blushed:
> 
> No lie I am literally blushing right now.


I made someone blush! Yay!


----------



## Leo Argent

Holy smokes! :shocked: Wow @chimeric is gorgeous! :kitteh:

Oh, and the red dress looks great!

It's a pity your face doesn't show in the pic, though.

(That may have seemed random. It was in response to when Baby Blue Me quoted Chimeric's status just now.)


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Scarab said:


> I made someone blush! Yay!


For like 5 straight minutes :shocked: 
But anyways, I like the general people on this thread *sigh*


----------



## Scarab

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> For like 5 straight minutes :shocked:
> But anyways, I like the general people on this thread *sigh*


:shocked: Tomato red? You should have taken a picture...Oh well, too late.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Scarab said:


> :shocked: Tomato red? You should have taken a picture...Oh well, too late.


Just like pink cheeks. lol :embarrassed:


----------



## Scarab

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Just like pink cheeks. lol :embarrassed:


:shocked: Peach pink? ...This is getting kinda old, atleast I stuck to fruits.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

@Scarab Haha, yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh *falls asleep since it is like almost 1 in the morning over here*


----------



## kittycatwindow

I interrupt your pages of picture-less conversation with a little number I like to call "Boredom at 3 AM":


----------



## Mr. Meepers

kittycatwindow said:


> I interrupt your pages of picture-less conversation with a little number I like to call "Boredom at 3 AM":



10/10 would snuggle *snuggles* ^__^ 
I like that you have a smirk, but it feels half confident (or maybe just tired since it was 3am lol). You are a very pretty young woman ^__^

You know what, I am a sucker for women showing wearing cleavage (at any size), 'cause I am an easy whore (who likes femoale bodies) 15/10 :tongue: but being genuinely happy and loving who you are is way more beautiful than cleavage is sexy :kitteh: And being goofy and having silly faces and being weird is beautiful and hott too  :crazy:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

I hurt my foot today playing soccer so now I'm bed ridden! 

Nothing better to do then take pictures and surf the web lol. 

This is my sad face..


----------



## FakeLefty

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I hurt my foot today playing soccer so now I'm bed ridden!
> 
> Nothing better to do then take pictures and surf the web lol.
> 
> This is my sad face..


Walk on your hands.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

FakeLefty said:


> Walk on your hands.


Haha I so just tried it lol and I fell on my butt.. and it hurt!


----------



## FakeLefty

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Haha I so just tried it lol and I fell on my butt.. and it hurt!


Makeshift crutches.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I hurt my foot today playing soccer so now I'm bed ridden!
> 
> Nothing better to do then take pictures and surf the web lol.
> 
> This is my sad face..


very nice. cute eyes  wish the foot well/


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

I just want to lay here in.my warm blankets and cuddle something.:sad:


----------



## FakeLefty

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I just want to lay here in.my warm blankets and cuddle something.:sad:


You have that monkey doll with you.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

FakeLefty said:


> You have that monkey doll with you.


Yes and that is what I'm cuddling at the moment. :content:


----------



## Leo Argent

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I hurt my foot today playing soccer so now I'm bed ridden!
> 
> Nothing better to do then take pictures and surf the web lol.
> 
> This is my sad face..


I'm sorry to hear that you were hurt! :sad: I hope you feel better soon!!

(You also look really adorable with your monkey plushie and puppy eyes!)


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I hurt my foot today playing soccer so now I'm bed ridden!
> 
> Nothing better to do then take pictures and surf the web lol.
> 
> This is my sad face..



Awwwe, you look so sad *huggsies* You look so snuggleable 15/10 *snuggles* ^__^ Oh, and you play soccer? +5 (I used to love playing soccer ^__^), so 20/10 :kitteh:

Edit: Also feel better soon!


----------



## Antipode

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> lol the amount of metaphors you can apply to that scenario is breathtaking!
> 
> #INTP Amazement


Wow... an INFJ impresses an INTP... this has got to go down on the books. xD


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Can we please return the conversation to the direction of bipeds.


----------



## Du Toit

tao te ching said:


> one day you will learn it's just easier to say " i was wrong. " than to go grasp at straws. Today, is not that day.


til ...↑


----------



## EclecticAgenda

In case you were wondering what that thing tied around my chest in my profile picture is, it's this: 






It's called a rope dart and I light it on fire.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

BIGJake111 said:


> Can we please return the conversation to the direction of bipeds.


agreed


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Tao Te Ching said:


> agreed


Lol nice I think it's your best yet, you always have a unique photo style.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

EclecticAgenda said:


> In case you were wondering what that thing tied around my chest in my profile picture is, it's this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a rope dart and I light it on fire.


Pretty cool 20/10. Would do it with you :wink: (it == rope darts. I never did it, but I would try it out with someone who was really into it). Although too small (the video) 15/10


----------



## Faygo

*I already know I'm a hot potato. c;*


----------



## Cotillion

Faygo said:


> *I already know I'm a hot potato. c;*












10/10 would pet


----------



## Faygo

Cotillion said:


> 10/10 would pet












*"​hay big boi."*


----------



## cinnabun

FakeLefty said:


> I don't mind mouth-to-mouth'ing 17 year olds. Just sayin'.


Bad doge.

It's a night in the kennel for you.


----------



## Cotillion

Faygo said:


> *"​hay big boi."*












haiii darr gorgeoussss


----------



## Faygo

Cotillion said:


> haiii darr gorgeoussss


----------



## Cotillion

Faygo said:


>












prepare your fur sweetiepie


----------



## Faygo

Cotillion said:


> prepare your fur sweetiepie












*​so much nope.*


----------



## Cotillion

Faygo said:


> *​so much nope.*


----------



## Faygo

Cotillion said:


>


----------



## Cotillion

Faygo said:


>












good kitty, shall we commence?


----------



## Faygo

Cotillion said:


> good kitty, shall we commence?


----------



## Cotillion

Faygo said:


>




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










my life is complete now


----------



## deftonePassenger

lemonfries said:


> Dooo it


The lighting in here sucks and I am quite tired


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

deftonePassenger said:


> The lighting in here sucks and I am quite tired
> 
> View attachment 173562


I am just connecting things and all don't mind me but I do believe you and @lemonfries look like you guys could possibly be brother and sister or partners. I will give you what I gave her because to me you look like her, 10/10.


----------



## deftonePassenger

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I am just connecting things and all don't mind me but I do believe you and @_lemonfries_ could possibly be brother and sister or partners. I will give you what I gave her because to me you look like her, 10/10.


Thank you for the rate and for being an awesome wingwoman


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

deftonePassenger said:


> Thank you for the rate and for being an awesome wingwoman


Haha, anything for a fellow INTP. :wink:


----------



## lemonfries

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I am just connecting things and all don't mind me but I do believe you and @lemonfries look like you guys could possibly be brother and sister or partners. I will give you what I gave her because to me you look like her, 10/10.


Schweeeet you can be the brother I never met! It's actually funny you say that @ThoughtfulThinker cause I have two brothers and they actually do look similar to @deftonePassenger


----------



## deftonePassenger

lemonfries said:


> Schweeeet you can be the brother I never met! It's actually funny you say that @_ThoughtfulThinker_ cause I have two brothers and they actually do look similar to @_deftonePassenger_


The Hot or Not thread just got creepier


----------



## lemonfries

deftonePassenger said:


> The Hot or Not thread just got creepier


You call it creepy, I call it.... Fate? Bahaha kidding it's just the norm :')


----------



## deftonePassenger

lemonfries said:


> You call it creepy, I call it.... Fate? Bahaha kidding it's just the norm :')


Maybe it really was fate :shocked:


----------



## stiletto

w00t w00t! ENTJs represent!!


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

This thread has always been ruled by ENTJs and INTP.... how we do not all end up naked and ontop of each other, I do not know.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Antipode said:


> I'm getting a much needed haircut tomorrow.
> 
> My friend always likes to point out how my hair looks like an anime character when it's grown out.
> 
> View attachment 173466
> 
> View attachment 173474



12/10 I like your hair and you have a nice looking face, but you could smile more (your happiness is beautiful) ^__^ *tickle tickle tickle* Are you smiling more yet? ^__^






Austengirl753 said:


> View attachment 173498
> View attachment 173506
> View attachment 173490
> what would you give me?


Hmmmm 15/10 I think you look cute and I like your hair. Also, the third picture of you really is a gorgeous smile ^__^




FakeLefty said:


> Yes, the aviators are totally necessary.


Cool glasses 12/10 Would learn to fly a small plane with you 





lemonfries said:


> Don't mind my hair that I haven't brushed for a couple weeks, my messy room, or no makeup...but I got glasses


Well, you are very pretty ^__^ And I like your glasses 15/10 ^__^ Although, I wish you were smiling too *meepy snuggles* Are you feeling smiley yet? :kitteh:


----------



## lemonfries

Well, you are very pretty ^__^ And I like your glasses 15/10 ^__^ Although, I wish you were smiling too *meepy snuggles* Are you feeling smiley yet? :kitteh:[/QUOTE]

Nice little eevee I'm just not one for fake smiling I guess >.>


----------



## Devrim

BIGJake111 said:


> This thread has always been ruled by ENTJs and INTP.... how we do not all end up naked and ontop of each other, I do not know.


I beg to differ,
You guys have merely been the ones lusting the most over us other types 

Close them drooling mouths please!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

lemonfries said:


> Nice little eevee I'm just not one for fake smiling I guess >.>


That is why I snuggled, to get you to have a real smile ^__^


----------



## Austengirl753

chimeric said:


> @_Austengirl753_ Your smile in the third photo is beautiful. Also, nice hair.


thank you!


----------



## edicon

lemonfries said:


> Don't mind my hair that I haven't brushed for a couple weeks, my messy room, or no makeup...but I got glasses


I'm loving the glasses, the messy room, and the hair 12k/10


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Bland day with a rough headache... Post a selfie regardless.


----------



## ai.tran.75

edicon said:


> I'm loving the glasses, the messy room, and the hair 12k/10


8 - really like your style btw  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Meepers

edicon said:


> I'm loving the glasses, the messy room, and the hair 12k/10


I like your awesome smile, glasses, and your rating style ^__^ 18,000/10     




BIGJake111 said:


> View attachment 174306
> 
> Bland day with a rough headache... Post a selfie regardless.


12/10 minus 2 for the apple product (I tried an apple product once, it tasted nothing like an apple, not even a McIntosh) 10/10


----------



## baby blue me

BIGJake111 said:


> Really, really, cute for someone with no makeup, however I am a sucker for glasses so yeah. Pleased with the general sexiness of the entj of the forum.


I've read a few times that there are guys who like girls with eyeglasses. I wonder how an eyeglass makes the person look more interesting/charming/attractive.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I hurt my foot today playing soccer so now I'm bed ridden!
> 
> Nothing better to do then take pictures and surf the web lol.
> 
> This is my sad face..


thats soo cute even though you took the photo with a chair. :kitteh:

9.5/10


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

smitty1977 said:


> That bottom lip would have me weak!





crashbandicoot said:


> thats soo cute even though you took the photo with a chair. :kitteh:
> 
> 9.5/10


Thank you guys! Shucks,.. :blushed:


----------



## smitty1977




----------



## smitty1977

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Thank you guys! Shucks,.. :blushed:


Oh you're very welcome


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

smitty1977 said:


>


Football is awesome. You look like you play football  8.8/10


----------



## smitty1977

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Football is awesome. You look like you play football  8.8/10


Thanks (blushing)

It is awesome! I played for years. I still have the big freakin neck though, makes in nearly impossible to find dress shirts. 
But i loved doing this








maybe this gif will show up...


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

For the dog folk here.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker




----------



## smitty1977

Now you're just putting that lip out on purpose!


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

smitty1977 said:


> Now you're just putting that lip out on purpose!


lol haha yeahhh I was holding my breath


----------



## smitty1977

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> lol haha yeahhh I was holding my breath


ah the blushing affect.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

smitty1977 said:


> ah the blushing affect.


Haha no I just felt little bit anxious since I am shy lol INTP remember? :wink:


----------



## smitty1977

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Haha no I just felt little bit anxious since I am shy lol INTP remember? :wink:


I am dreaming?


----------



## smitty1977

Sorry, shyness is attractive to me.


----------



## lemonfries

ThoughtfulThinker said:


>


You're gorgeous! I love your cheekbone structure


----------



## michaelthemessiah

lemonfries said:


> You're gorgeous! I love your cheekbone structure


thats exactly what i thought! but i didnt know how to say it without being awkard hey i like your cheeks sounds weird XD


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

lemonfries said:


> You're gorgeous! I love your cheekbone structure


Thank you so much!


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> thats exactly what i thought! but i didnt know how to say it without being awkard hey i like your cheeks sounds weird XD


Hahaha Thank you too


----------



## lemonfries

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> thats exactly what i thought! but i didnt know how to say it without being awkard hey i like your cheeks sounds weird XD


Hey it's only weird if ya make it weird! Confidence is key ....with exceptions


----------



## michaelthemessiah

lemonfries said:


> Hey it's only weird if ya make it weird! Confidence is key ....with exceptions


im the exception XD


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> thats exactly what i thought! but i didnt know how to say it without being awkard hey i like your cheeks sounds weird XD


What you do is complement that she has a generally high cheek bones, a trait very common among models. You then carry on to suggest that if her height is according she should look into said field.


----------



## lemonfries

BIGJake111 said:


> What you do is complement that she has a generally high cheek bones, a trait very common among models. You then carry on to suggest that if her height is according she should look into said field.


Hey a compliment is a compliment! Any way is acceptable...hopefully


----------



## michaelthemessiah

BIGJake111 said:


> What you do is complement that she has a generally high cheek bones, a trait very common among models. You then carry on to suggest that if her height is according she should look into said field.


well sorry mr. ENTJ lady master We all dont have that amazing flirtation abilities XD ahhaha


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

You guys spoil me.. :blushed: 
:shocked: I am 5'4 petite yes but I'm not tall enough lol. Thanks again for all your compliments! I do not know what to say


----------



## lemonfries

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> You guys spoil me.. :blushed:
> :shocked: I am 5'4 petite yes but I'm not tall enough lol. Thanks again for all your compliments! I do not know what to say


Hehe you bring all the boys to the yard(;


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> well sorry mr. ENTJ lady master We all dont have that amazing flirtation abilities XD ahhaha


Never complete without bad grammar though  "she has *A amazingly high cheek bones*" haha. My brain works too fast for me to type half the time.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

BIGJake111 said:


> Never complete without bad grammar though  she has A amazingly high cheek bones haha. My brain works too fast for me to type half the time.


where was the grammar i didnt catch it


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

lemonfries said:


> Hey a compliment is a compliment! Any way is acceptable...hopefully


I have always wanted to create a shirt that has a bunch of blank quote spots for you to write in things people have said about you, like the movies how they say "best movie of the summer"


Like I keep a mental track of my own compliment movie poster shirt haha. "Biggest cock around"

Take it literal or figurative Hahhahahahahahha.


----------



## lemonfries

BIGJake111 said:


> I have always wanted to create a shirt that has a bunch of blank quote spots for you to write in things people have said about you, like the movies how they say "best movie of the summer"
> 
> 
> Like I keep a mental track of my own compliment movie poster shirt haha. "Biggest cock around"
> 
> Take it literal or figurative Hahhahahahahahha.


Sounds to me like you just wanted to share this idea to brag about your enormous dick. Ladies he's single(;


----------



## michaelthemessiah

i keep the bar low so they are amazed later B) if they expect a big dick you better have a BIG dick hahah


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

lemonfries said:


> Sounds to me like you just wanted to share this idea to brag about your enormous dick. Ladies he's single(;


I just like the idea of the shirt haha, felt like it was a nice double meaning though as i frequently refer to myself as a cock considering my ruthlessness with those i do not care about.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

BIGJake111 said:


> I just like the idea of the shirt haha, felt like it was a nice double meaning though as i frequently refer to myself as a cock considering my ruthlessness with those i do not care about.


you mean youre a dick?


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> you mean youre a dick?


British insult. You are a right cock. It is like asshole but with a bit better motives, someone that is very blunt and honest, in a good way. However it may be quite offensive to most.


----------



## lemonfries

BIGJake111 said:


> British insult. You are a right cock. It is like asshole but with a bit better motives, someone that is very blunt and honest, in a good way. However it may be quite offensive to most.


So what's a left cock then?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

BIGJake111 said:


> British insult. You are a right cock. It is like asshole but with a bit better motives, someone that is very blunt and honest, in a good way. However it may be quite offensive to most.


thats so weird hahaha who woulda thought two words for the same object can have two different connotations like that lol


----------



## Sadist

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I hurt my foot today playing soccer so now I'm bed ridden!
> 
> Nothing better to do then take pictures and surf the web lol.
> 
> This is my sad face..


Can't even answer your question unless I can verify that you're 18


----------



## Scarab

Sadist said:


> Can't even answer your question unless I can verify that you're 18


She didn't ask a question in that post though.


----------



## Tzara

Scarab said:


> She didn't ask a question in that post though.


I guess he is referring to "Is she hot or not?"


----------



## Sadist

Tzara said:


> I guess he is referring to "Is she hot or not?"


Yes.


----------



## Tzara

Sadist said:


> Yes.


Why does a sadist care about laws or morals though?


----------



## Noir

Hello. Am I allowed to do this, or must I become popular first to be able to post in this kind of thread :-S?

I was wondering for a while now: everyone says that you should smile in photos, that smiles are charming and so on. I have fucked up teeth, so I don't usually smile in photos. But I've also noticed that I liked photos of other men better when they are not smiling. Girls, however, is the exact opposite. I love girls that smile in photos.

So my theory revolves around this: men look better when they are serious and women when they smile. How do you guys feel?


----------



## michaelthemessiah

HGM said:


> View attachment 176930
> 
> 
> Hello. Am I allowed to do this, or must I become popular first to be able to post in this kind of thread :-S?
> 
> I was wondering for a while now: everyone says that you should smile in photos, that smiles are charming and so on. I have fucked up teeth, so I don't usually smile in photos. But I've also noticed that I liked photos of other men better when they are not smiling. Girls, however, is the exact opposite. I love girls that smile in photos.
> 
> So my theory revolves around this: men look better when they are serious and women when they smile. How do you guys feel?


fuck that shit ill smile all day hahaha but debunked since dudes smiling is equally appealing, i mean its like my main attraction hahah


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Michaelthemessiah97
9.5/10 :wink:

@OP
think I already used this one but


----------



## ae1905

HGM said:


> View attachment 176930
> 
> 
> Hello. Am I allowed to do this, or must I become popular first to be able to post in this kind of thread :-S?
> 
> I was wondering for a while now: everyone says that you should smile in photos, that smiles are charming and so on. I have fucked up teeth, so I don't usually smile in photos. But I've also noticed that I liked photos of other men better when they are not smiling. Girls, however, is the exact opposite. I love girls that smile in photos.
> 
> So my theory revolves around this: men look better when they are serious and women when they smile. How do you guys feel?


Study Finds Smiling Men are Less Attractive to Women | Psychology Today


----------



## Tao Te Ching

ae1905 said:


> Study Finds Smiling Men are Less Attractive to Women | Psychology Today


I think it depends on the difference on attractiveness. A very attractive man should smile to a less attractive woman otherwise he will look aloof or unapproachable.

A less attractive or average man should not be submissive towards an attractive person who is already in a powerful position. One must maintain their dignity to be respected and thus raised their personal power.

Viewing life through a study something through binoculars. It helps to focus but it's not the complete picture.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Michaelthemessiah97_
> 9.5/10 :wink:
> 
> @OP
> think I already used this one but


I was starting to think you didn't own clothes.


----------



## ae1905

Tao Te Ching said:


> I think it depends on the difference on attractiveness. A very attractive man should smile to a less attractive woman otherwise he will look aloof or unapproachable.
> 
> A less attractive or average man should not be submissive towards an attractive person who is already in a powerful position. One must maintain their dignity to be respected and thus raised their personal power.
> 
> Viewing life through a study something through binoculars. It helps to focus but it's not the complete picture.


I cited the link fyi. Real life is always going to be more complex than the controlled conditions of any study.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

ae1905 said:


> I cited the link fyi. Real life is always going to be more complex than the controlled conditions of any study.


I don't get your message. I wasn't addressing my post directly at you, I was directing at the article.



Oh the viewing life through a study thing was just my inner voice. Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## ae1905

Tao Te Ching said:


> I don't get your message. I wasn't addressing my post directly at you, I was directing at the article.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the viewing life through a study thing was just my inner voice. Sorry if I wasn't clear.


I was agreeing with you that no study can capture the complexity of real life.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Tao Te Ching said:


> I think it depends on the difference on attractiveness. A very attractive man should smile to a less attractive woman otherwise he will look aloof or unapproachable.
> 
> A less attractive or average man should not be submissive towards an attractive person who is already in a powerful position. One must maintain their dignity to be respected and thus raised their personal power.
> 
> Viewing life through a study something through binoculars. It helps to focus but it's not the complete picture.





ae1905 said:


> Study Finds Smiling Men are Less Attractive to Women | Psychology Today


this made me upset as i hate not smiling  it stinks im seen as unattractive because im not smouldering or whatever XD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Tao Te Ching said:


> I was starting to think you didn't own clothes.


they're a necessary evil :wink:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> this made me upset as i hate not smiling  it stinks im seen as unattractive because im not smouldering or whatever XD



Keep smiling. If a person can not find you attractive because you smile too much, then they are probably not right for you.

I suppose that can be said for lots of things, but smiling is usually a display of happiness (or uncomfortable laughter ) and if someone does not think it is beautiful to see their S.O. being happy and/or sharing love, then I don't think such a person would be right for you (and, if it we me, I would rather be single). And there are plenty of different women in the world with different wants and desires and I am sure there are a number of them who would be compatible with you and find you attractive (and would love your smile), so I would not worry about what may or may not be attractive to most woman and care more about being with the right person and being true/respecting who you are. *hugs* ^__^


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

bump!
rate me you *******! :angry:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Swordsman of Mana said:


> bump!
> rate me you *******! :angry:


Sleep Snuggle with me first!!! :wink:


----------



## Sadist

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Michaelthemessiah97_
> 9.5/10 :wink:
> 
> @OP
> think I already used this one but


lmao why the hell is this no surprise to me.
I actually pictured you looking something like this, just with like, slightly longer hair.


----------



## Noir

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> this made me upset as i hate not smiling  it stinks im seen as unattractive because im not smouldering or whatever XD


Wait, I didn't mean real life, I meant just photos. There is a huge difference between the internet and real life. Smiling in real life makes you look a lot more approachable and friendlier than the opposite. Still in *photos* and purely *photos* I find men that are serious look better. I am still waiting for someone to rate my photo though :/


----------



## lemonfries

HGM said:


> View attachment 176930
> 
> 
> I think men look good either way, as long as they can pull off the look they're going for
> 
> 8/10, looking sharp


----------



## Noir

lemonfries said:


> HGM said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 176930
> 
> 
> I think men look good either way, as long as they can pull off the look they're going for
> 
> 8/10, looking sharp
> 
> 
> 
> An 8 ?! :shocked: Geez, what's your problem?
Click to expand...


----------



## lemonfries

HGM said:


> lemonfries said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 8 ?! :shocked: Geez, what's your problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what do you mean?
Click to expand...


----------



## Noir

lemonfries said:


> HGM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what do you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> I am offended by you giving me an 8.:angry: (How exactly this emoticon represents anger is far beyond my comprehension skills)
Click to expand...


----------



## iHeartCats

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> mazztur plz alloe uz 2 C U? so mach antissapashun!


K go 2 my profyl n clyk on my home pag.
U wil c my ofyshul fasbk pag, n on yte hter yz a photo of meh! 
*Note: u MIST (allcaps) liek my fasbk pag.
*Note #2: Do NOT (allcaps) raet meh. Raetyng iz superfycal n my photos r 2 artystik 2 b raetd on a scael 1-10, n htat y i dnt post htem her, i only post htem on my fasbk pag.

<3


----------



## Noir

ae1905 said:


> I figured you were probably joking but since you went there I gave you an honest score. It also gave me a chance to recalibrate the scale.
> 
> You didn't do yourself any favors with your pose. You probably get 7 with a natural appearance. 7 is a good score when you think few people are 10s. Most hollywood stars and models are probably 9-10, right?
> 
> But this reminds me of a young woman who posted her picture on this thread and complained when she got 7s. And she wasn't joking. She even pointed to another woman who got an 8 and said she deserved _at least_ as high a score! She was really pissed. It goes without saying, she didn't do herself any favors by complaining like that; but in her defence, I will say that _I_ thought she was an 8-8.5, she was quite good looking. But her attitude definitely made her a less attractive person in my eyes.


First and foremost, beauty is extremely subjective. What one person might find beautiful, might leave another one very cold. As you also mentioned, attitude is also quite important. Also, this thread is definitely for fun. The fact that the people here aren't anonymous (as in the ones rating) makes it somewhat weird to give bad grades. (I assure you I was simply being silly.)

Thanks for the tips on the pose. I am glad I made it through the graduation album. I was feeling very stiff and unnatural during the session. To be honest, I wasn't really aware of how I should pose. I am no photographer, but I think that natural portraits(as in the ones taken on the fly rather than having everything set-up) look better than the other kinds.


----------



## Tzara

HGM said:


> First and foremost, beauty is extremely subjective.


No its not extremely subjective for attractive or ugly people.

The more attractive/ugly you are the less subjective beauty is.

For example if 50/100 people find you beautiful its highly subjective.

But if 99/100 find you beautiful, it stops being subjective and becomes a general truth. You may not like the way miranda kerr looks, but she will be considered hot regardless of your opinion. Same goes for lizzie velasquez.

So.. stop saying beauty is subjective. Its only true for average people.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Tzara said:


> No its not extremely subjective for attractive or ugly people.
> 
> The more attractive/ugly you are the less subjective beauty is.
> 
> For example if 50/100 people find you beautiful its highly subjective.
> 
> But if 99/100 find you beautiful, it stops being subjective and becomes a general truth. You may not like the way miranda kerr looks, but she will be considered hot regardless of your opinion. Same goes for lizzie velasquez.
> 
> So.. stop saying beauty is subjective. Its only true for average people.


Can't argue with the Miranda Kerr part


----------



## Cotillion

iHeartCats said:


> K go 2 my profyl n clyk on my home pag.
> U wil c my ofyshul fasbk pag, n on yte hter yz a photo of meh!
> *Note: u MIST (allcaps) liek my fasbk pag.
> *Note #2: Do NOT (allcaps) raet meh. Raetyng iz superfycal n my photos r 2 artystik 2 b raetd on a scael 1-10, n htat y i dnt post htem her, i only post htem on my fasbk pag.
> 
> <3


oh so yu'r greman, diz explin a lot
why ar yu wernig dat stepid hmuan csotmue


----------



## iHeartCats

Cotillion said:


> oh so yu'r greman, diz explin a lot
> why ar yu wernig dat stepid hmuan csotmue


I iz nat germun i only haev a systr who l1vz in Grmuny


----------



## Cotillion

iHeartCats said:


> I iz nat germun i only haev a systr who l1vz in Grmuny


wer teh fak du yu liv tehn


----------



## Scarab

Cotillion said:


> wer teh fak du yu liv tehn


c4t lnadz


----------



## cinnabun

Tao Te Ching said:


>


For a minute there, I actually thought this was legit and was like OMFG WUT:shocked:!?!!? xD


----------



## Noir

Tzara said:


> No its not extremely subjective for attractive or ugly people.
> 
> The more attractive/ugly you are the less subjective beauty is.
> 
> For example if 50/100 people find you beautiful its highly subjective.
> 
> But if 99/100 find you beautiful, it stops being subjective and becomes a general truth. You may not like the way miranda kerr looks, but she will be considered hot regardless of your opinion. Same goes for lizzie velasquez.
> 
> So.. stop saying beauty is subjective. Its only true for average people.


Oh really? And who decides who is or who isn't average? The majority? I only care about _my_ views in this certain subject. What do I care that some people, let's say all but me, find a girl with a mohawk really attractive if I find her ugly? Some might not go for short-haired girls while others find that their thing and so on. I understand what you are trying to say, but I disagree. It's the same illusion as meritocracy is. Who decides who is worthy or who is average?


----------



## iHeartCats

Luk at htem f1ght1gn ovr soem yrelevunt s*** ynsted af liekn my awsum fasbk pag.
So stupd lel.


----------



## Cotillion

iHeartCats said:


> Luk at htem f1ght1gn ovr soem yrelevunt s*** ynsted af liekn my awsum fasbk pag.
> So stupd lel.


yu'r rite

wat iz i doin


----------



## iHeartCats

Dubl pozt sry


----------



## RetroVortex

iHeartCats said:


> K go 2 my profyl n clyk on my home pag.
> U wil c my ofyshul fasbk pag, n on yte hter yz a photo of meh!
> *Note: u MIST (allcaps) liek my fasbk pag.
> *Note #2: Do NOT (allcaps) raet meh. Raetyng iz superfycal n my photos r 2 artystik 2 b raetd on a scael 1-10, n htat y i dnt post htem her, i only post htem on my fasbk pag.
> 
> <3


I was expecting you to look crazier, but actually you look moderately sane and regular. 
(which I guess is perfect for you, since it makes the men in the white van's job harder to catch you since you'd blend in well)


----------



## Tzara

HGM said:


> Oh really? And who decides who is or who isn't average? The majority? *I only care about my views in this certain subject.* What do I care that some people, let's say all but me, find a girl with a mohawk really attractive if I find her ugly? Some might not go for short-haired girls while others find that their thing and so on. I understand what you are trying to say, but I disagree. It's the same illusion as meritocracy is. Who decides who is worthy or who is average?


If you only care about your view, everything becomes objective. Everything is based on and only on 1 persons view for you. The point you are making is ridiculous.

Plus, Subjectivity is not "some people might disagree" if that was the case, I could have said 2+2 =5 and then 2+2 would have become subjective. Subjectivity = Completely based on personal feelings and will differ from people to people.

So how do "I" define average?I dont, you cannot define average from a single point, its impossible. Instead you look how everyone sees everyone. If people have different views on you, you are average. If they have the same view, you are that view, according to the general public. Beauty is what people make of it. Individual opinion does not matter by definition.

As for meritocracy, you look at everyone, but again, its not some random dudes opinion that makes someone better than others, but the majorities opinion.

If everyone says that you are hot, that makes you hot.

Note that I'm not saying the majority is right or wrong. I'm just saying that the majority defines beauty.


----------



## iHeartCats

ae1905 said:


> I figured you were probably joking but since you went there I gave you an honest score. It also gave me a chance to recalibrate the scale.
> 
> You didn't do yourself any favors with your pose. You probably get 7 with a natural appearance. 7 is a good score when you think few people are 10s. Most hollywood stars and models are probably 9-10, right?.


You forgot to mention my dad's cat, she is 9/10.
She is very pretty, she would actually be a 10 if she wasn't a bit overweight.









*DO NOT DARE (allcaps) to rate the infp below 9. She is 9. <3


----------



## iHeartCats

RetroVortex said:


> I was expecting you to look crazier, but actually you look moderately sane and regular.
> (which I guess is perfect for you, since it makes the men in the white van's job harder to catch you since you'd blend in well)


Thanks. Yeah, I love it. So easy to blend in. I can even fake a normal attitude (at work and such).


----------



## RetroVortex

iHeartCats said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I love it. So easy to blend in. I can even fake a normal attitude (at work and such).


Gosh at work I actually have to be "FRIENDLY"

Makes me sick to my stomach...:dry:

(why can't all these bloody people go to someone else's till and leave me alone. Jeez! :angry


----------



## Noir

> If you only care about your view, everything becomes objective. Everything is based on and only on 1 persons view for you. The point you are making is ridiculous.


That is not what I am trying to say. This isn't solipsism. However, there are some things where only what an individual feels is important. You wouldn't marry someone because your neighbor likes them, right? 



> Subjectivity is not "some people might disagree" if that was the case, I could have said 2+2 =5 and then 2+2 would have become subjective. Subjectivity = Completely based on personal feelings and will differ from people to people.


The comparison you give is pretty poor. 2+2=4 because it is the truth. I like rock music because I just do. I like some people and others I do not because I just do. 



Tzara said:


> If everyone says that you are hot, that makes you hot.
> 
> Note that I'm not saying the majority is right or wrong. I'm just saying that the majority defines beauty.





I must admit, you have a point. I cannot disagree with the last part but, as you said, it is not necessarily right nor is it necessarily the truth. If everyone says the world is flat, that does not mean it is flat.


----------



## ai.tran.75

HGM said:


> That is not what I am trying to say. This isn't solipsism. However, there are some things where only what an individual feels is important. You wouldn't marry someone because your neighbor likes them, right?
> 
> 
> 
> The comparison you give is pretty poor. 2+2=4 because it is the truth. I like rock music because I just do. I like some people and others I do not because I just do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit, you have a point. I cannot disagree with the last part but, as you said, it is not necessarily right nor is it necessarily the truth. If everyone says the world is flat, that does not mean it is flat.


beauty is subjective within the eye of the beholder- but physical beauty can be judged objectively. For example- I may not find Brad Pitt at all appealing- but I know for a fact that he's better looking than Jesse Eisenberg (in which I find more attractive but I know its subjective) i think thats the point he was trying to make


----------



## iHeartCats

Sum1 raet my tomatus PLS. <3









Be gentile, htey r sensutyv. <3
*100% natyral, no GMO.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

iHeartCats said:


> Sum1 raet my tomatus PLS. <3
> 
> View attachment 177658
> 
> 
> Be gentile, htey r sensutyv. <3
> *100% natyral, no GMO.


Can I touch and play with your tomatoes :crazy:


----------



## Noir

Wrong post, sorry


----------



## Tzara

HGM said:


> That is not what I am trying to say. This isn't solipsism. However, there are some things where only what an individual feels is important. You wouldn't marry someone because your neighbor likes them, right?


I could. Depending on the scenario. ^^




> The comparison you give is pretty poor. 2+2=4 because it is the truth. I like rock music because I just do. I like some people and others I do not because I just do.


Its not "i just do", you like things because you were influenced to like them. Eventually all reasoning leads to some solid truth.


----------



## iHeartCats

Mr. Meepers said:


> Can I touch and play with your tomatoes :crazy:


Mr. Meepurs!! :shocked: Htey are stil green!

*I noez dey luk extremly developd for their age.


----------



## Chiaroscuro

Mr. Meepers said:


> Can I touch and play with your tomatoes :crazy:


Omg dude she's my wyf an age is only 12 y u do thes


----------



## Mr. Meepers

iHeartCats said:


> Mr. Meepurs!! :shocked: Htey are stil green!
> 
> *I noez dey luk extremly developd for their age.


Sowwy, I did not notice the green. 
Perhaps the are not ready to be rated until they are red!!!
They are very nice though :blushed:

Edit:


Chiaroscuro said:


> Omg dude she's my wyf an age is only 12 y u do thes


You're wife is cheating on you (has been since before I met her ... she said you don't fondle her tomatoes enough) and she lied to you about her age with a forged birth certificate to make herself look younger because once you hit 18 people start telling woman that they are old and shame them for their age :shocked:


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Mr. Meepers said:


> Sowwy, I did not notice the green.
> Perhaps the are not ready to be rated until they are red!!!
> They are very nice though :blushed:
> 
> Edit:
> You're wife is cheating on you (has been since before I met her ... she said you don't fondle her tomatoes enough) and she lied to you about her age with a forged birth certificate to make herself look younger because once you hit 18 people start telling woman that they are old and shame them for their age :shocked:


so then am i both lf your servants since im married? do you then share ownership when married? please clarify master @iHeartCats


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Swordsman of Mana said:


> they're a necessary evil :wink:


Agreed! :wink:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

iHeartCats said:


> Sum1 raet my tomatus PLS. <3
> 
> View attachment 177658
> 
> 
> Be gentile, htey r sensutyv. <3
> *100% natyral, no GMO.





Mr. Meepers said:


> Can I touch and play with your tomatoes :crazy:



I don't think I will ever see tomatoes the same haha. Yours are big btw!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> so then am i both lf your servants since im married? do you then share ownership when married? please clarify master @_iHeartCats_


1) Yes
2) Idk

I'm pretty sure @iHeartCats' wears the pants in our relationship since I am submissive and eevee don't wear clothes (especially pants >.<) <3


----------



## michaelthemessiah

lmaooo well then i guess your wish is your comand lol im @iHeartCats best personal servant which i guess also extends to you know hahah


----------



## iHeartCats

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> so then am i both lf your servants since im married? do you then share ownership when married? please clarify master @iHeartCats


I iz HTE ONLY ONE (allcaps) who owns. my servants!!!!!!!
I want all hte atentyun 2 myself!!
So you lystn 2 only me Mikey <3


----------



## michaelthemessiah

iHeartCats said:


> I iz HTE ONLY ONE (allcaps) who owns. my servants!!!!!!!
> I want all hte atentyun 2 myself!!
> So you lystn 2 only me Mikey
> 
> okee i em onlee urs ma'm
> ill do wutevur u sey :3 <3<3


----------



## iHeartCats

Mr. Meepers said:


> 1) Yes
> 2) Idk
> 
> I'm pretty sure @iHeartCats' wears the pants in our relationship since I am submissive and eevee don't wear clothes (especially pants >.<) <3


Since I seem to be in several relationships and marriages here already, iz best that I define this relationship. 
@Mr. Meepers and I are each other's pets. <3 <3 <3 
roud:


----------



## Chiaroscuro

iHeartCats said:


> I iz HTE ONLY ONE (allcaps) who owns. my servants!!!!!!!
> I want all hte atentyun 2 myself!!
> So you lystn 2 only me Mikey <3


I have filed for divorce, cat. 

On a side note: I am selling top secret pictures of cat woman's tomato garden.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

iHeartCats said:


> Since I seem to be in several relationships and marriages here already, iz best that I define this relationship.
> @_Mr. Meepers_ and I are each other's pets. <3 <3 <3
> roud:


Awwwe YAY :kitteh:
But .... I still have to do whatever you say, right? :kitteh:


----------



## iHeartCats

Chiaroscuro said:


> I have filed for divorce, cat.
> 
> On a side note: I am selling top secret pictures of cat woman's tomato garden.


K

*I get 75% of your sale earnings.


----------



## michaelthemessiah

Chiaroscuro said:


> I have filed for divorce, cat.
> 
> On a side note: I am selling top secret pictures of cat woman's tomato garden.


to me? for um… personal reasons… :blushed:


----------



## iHeartCats

Mr. Meepers said:


> Awwwe YAY :kitteh:
> But .... I still have to do whatever you say, right? :kitteh:


Af kors eevie pet!!

*I want some eevie-shaped candy. <3


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

baby blue me said:


> Yes, THOSE eyes!!! @BIGJake111


Why thank you *bows*


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Next victim :wink: :
View attachment 190850


----------



## CaptSwan

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Next victim :wink: :
> View attachment 190850



I'd heard of Spider Man, Spider Woman and even Spider Pig... But, I'd never heard of Spider Daleks.

"Spider Daleks, Spider Daleks does whatever a Spider Daleks does".

My rating... 9/10


----------



## knife

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Next victim :wink: :
> View attachment 190850








The Once and Future Feline


----------



## Kyro

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Next victim :wink: :
> View attachment 190850



You look exactly how I pictured you. Cute and geeky. 9.3/10. ;D


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Next victim :wink: :
> View attachment 190850


----------



## Sara Torailles

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Next victim :wink: :
> View attachment 190850


Yes. I rate you yes.

Double yes because I saw the full body one in another thread and let's just say I have a thing for your body shape.


----------



## Andromeda31

ae1905 said:


>


I love this song








@Daleks_exterminate

You need to learn how to post an image on the correct side lol


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Andromeda31 said:


> I love this song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_Daleks_exterminate_
> 
> You need to learn how to post an image on the correct side lol


i....I don't know how to do that.

and @_CaptSwan_, @_hammersklavier_, @_Kyro_, @ToraiI give you a collective :wink: @ae1905 I liked the song! 
but not you Andomedia bc you just made fun of my inability to take photos.


----------



## Kyro

Daleks_exterminate said:


> i....I don't know how to do that.
> 
> and @_CaptSwan_, @_hammersklavier_, @_Kyro_, @ToraiI give you a collective :wink: @ae1905 I liked the song!
> but not you Andomedia bc you just made fun of my inability to take photos.



can i make fun of your inability to spell



*gets slapped by @hammersklavier*


----------



## Kebachi

Me and Hubby:


----------



## VinnieBob

me and me lovely wife


----------



## Kebachi

Daz hawt


----------



## ientipi

^ I second that


----------



## B00Bz

vinniebob said:


> me and me lovely wife
> View attachment 192402


Sure you're not Welsh?


----------



## knife

B00Bz said:


> Sure you're not Welsh?


I think the wifey's Kiwi, actually. 


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## 66393

messy hair, don't care. i'm also half panda


----------



## 66393

Kebachi said:


> Me and Hubby:


you guys look like the two chillest people on the planet!


----------



## ai.tran.75

kev said:


> View attachment 193594
> messy hair, don't care. i'm also half panda


8.7/10 cute i like the messy hair


----------



## Tranquility

kev said:


> View attachment 193610
> View attachment 193594
> messy hair, don't care. i'm also half panda


You're adorkable in those glasses! 8/10


----------



## VinnieBob

B00Bz said:


> Sure you're not Welsh?


half Sicilian half irish, so geographically speaking it's all the same


----------



## Pappy

Already posted once, but I'm a sucker for compliments.


----------



## B00Bz

8.5. Probably 9 but that picture is so small...


----------



## Leo Argent

@Daleks_exterminate

Wow, you look great! :kitteh:

Your hair is gorgeous, you have a great face, you're quite expressive, and I like your smile! :happy:


----------



## Kebachi

kev said:


> you guys look like the two chillest people on the planet!


Probably because we deal with so many crazy people. We both became mellow to balance it out XD


----------



## Superfluous




----------



## OberonHuxley

QUOTE=Superfluous;10595026]
View attachment 195234
[/QUOTE]
9.5/10


----------



## OberonHuxley

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Next victim :wink: :
> View attachment 190850


6/10


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

*arms crossed, tapping foot* Waiting on something interesting here, I really wanna give out a 10/10.


----------



## OberonHuxley

BIGJake111 said:


> *arms crossed, tapping foot* Waiting on something interesting here, I really wanna give out a 10/10.



Want a picture of a stiff?


----------



## Superfluous

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Next victim :wink: :
> View attachment 190850


baberoni


----------



## Superfluous

BIGJake111 said:


> *arms crossed, tapping foot* Waiting on something interesting here, I really wanna give out a 10/10.


lolol @ u. we're bunch of geeky dorks on the internet, nobody is interesting here.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Superfluous said:


> lolol @ u. we're bunch of geeky dorks on the internet, nobody is interesting here.


HAha your post was actually really good and I didn't see it when I posted mine, still waiting on my 10/10 haha


----------



## Superfluous

BIGJake111 said:


> HAha your post was actually really good and I didn't see it when I posted mine, still waiting on my 10/10 haha


nah dude i wasnt talking about me (thanks though), im just saying dont hold your breath lol


----------



## OberonHuxley

BIGJake111 said:


> HAha your post was actually really good and I didn't see it when I posted mine, still waiting on my 10/10 haha


Do you like guys with bushy eyebrows and deep seeded eye sockets?


----------



## B00Bz

I'm annoying as fuck so subtract 2. Inb4 0.


----------



## MNiS

B00Bz said:


> I'm annoying as fuck so subtract 2. Inb4 0.


...srsly? I know standard internet protocol is to neg the s**t out of attractive people, but nah!!! 

10/10! (I gave you +2 for holding a dumbbell)


----------



## an absurd man

B00Bz said:


> I'm annoying as fuck so subtract 2. Inb4 0.


8/10 (after subtracting)


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

B00Bz said:


> I'm annoying as fuck so subtract 2. Inb4 0.


Really curios how you look without makeup, you seem to have the general phenotype that I love so 5 for the subtraction of two as well as a subtraction of 2 for makeup... Let's see if you are the 9 I think you are or really a 5 haha.


----------



## dbmorpher

MNiS said:


> ...srsly? I know standard internet protocol is to neg the s**t out of attractive people, but nah!!!
> 
> 10/10! (I gave you +2 for holding a dumbbell)


But it's only 20 pounds...
Anyways don't know the policy on underage guys but hey here goes:
I couldn't find a good light and I hate any picture of myself so I just spun around holding my iPad


----------



## 66393

dbmorpher said:


> But it's only 20 pounds...
> Anyways don't know the policy on underage guys but hey here goes:
> I couldn't find a good light and I hate any picture of myself so I just spun around holding my iPad
> View attachment 196450



12!!!!! Out of one hundred....








jk.


----------



## dbmorpher

Um thanks I guess?... 3/25ths is ok
Everything I have done so far on this forum is to distract myself from homework
and its been working


----------



## FakeLefty

The webcam's shitty quality FTW!!!


----------



## Scarab

*Undulating unicorn*



Superfluous said:


> View attachment 195234


:shocked: Your hair looks amazing! Not to speak of the rest of your head.... öAö

I'll feed this thread with another picture of me.... öAö
It is one of those "face meets mirror, mirror meets camera" type of pictures, and I have no idea why I'm tilting my head like that (I'm new to this type of pictures). ö-ö


----------



## Rafiki

Beep boo beep


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Pappy said:


> Already posted once, but I'm a sucker for compliments.


....wow
9.5/10
dayum boi :wink:
@Scarab
looks like you got skipped. 
8.5/10 (never expected you to be handsome lol)

and, because I'm a slut, I shall repost my pic from the OP :laughing:


----------



## Tzara

dbmorpher said:


> But it's only 20 pounds...
> Anyways don't know the policy on underage guys but hey here goes:
> I couldn't find a good light and I hate any picture of myself so I just spun around holding my iPad
> View attachment 196450


˙sǝǝɹbǝp ʍǝɟ ɐ ǝbɐɯı ǝɥʇ dıןɟ sdɐɥɹǝd 'buıʇɥbıן poob buıpuıɟ ɟo pɐǝʇsuı 'pןnoɔ noʎ


----------



## cinnabun

Me after I lost some weight.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

-Alpha- said:


> "This is the one that really should have gone on PerC hot or not."
> 
> Point taken.
> 
> Type 9 INFP, take 2
> https://fbcdn-photos-e-a.akamaihd.n..._=1418041146_42a082df25e007dabfd976b6a91bf6ff


Well considering that her and I are the same type, I would have to rate high  And I do think that she is physically attractive, so 15/10 


Daleks_exterminate said:


> Next victim :wink: :
> View attachment 190850


1,000,000/10  I think my pants just burned off because you are so hott and I can feel the heat from here. No, wait, 2,000,000/10 since your hair can defy gravity :crazy:

Will you marry me (again)?   

Seriously though, you are very beautiful and I do like the red hair <3 1,000,000/10 . Meep it, 1,000,000,000/10 



Superfluous said:


> View attachment 195234


You are very pretty and from what little I know about you, you seem like a fun, cool, attractive person 15/10 




B00Bz said:


> I'm annoying as fuck so subtract 2. Inb4 0.


:shocked: Since when are boobs annoying? I love boob  :crazy:

That being said, why do you think you would get a zero? I know everyone has different preferences, but you seem to align with a cultural standard of physical attractiveness regarding women. Anyway, I don't know you very well, so I won't be able to see you through rose-tinted glasses and see you as amazingly beautiful ... *yet*  but I do think that you are very pretty and I do like that you seem to enjoy lifting dumbbells, I think that is cool  And, although you are not smiling or being silly, you do have a very pretty face, so 12/10. Ooops, I forgot to subtract two, so 10/10. Well, actually, annoying in what way, because some people who are annoying can actually be very interesting, so 12/10 



xdollie. said:


> Me after I lost some weight.


1,000,000/10 *submits to you indefinitely* <3 :kitteh:


----------



## Rafiki

xdollie. said:


> Me after I lost some weight.


used to look like electabuzz?


----------



## Rafiki

i feel like if u get a 7 you're actually better looking than those who get 10s


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Superfluous said:


> View attachment 195234


You're gorgeous!


----------



## B00Bz

MNiS said:


> ...srsly? I know standard internet protocol is to neg the s**t out of attractive people, but nah!!!
> 
> 10/10! (I gave you +2 for holding a dumbbell)


Lol thank you, I was bracing myself for getting called a dumb jock by some INTJs for that.


an absurd man said:


> 8/10 (after subtracting)


You're so nice! 


BIGJake111 said:


> Really curios how you look without makeup, you seem to have the general phenotype that I love so 5 for the subtraction of two as well as a subtraction of 2 for makeup... Let's see if you are the 9 I think you are or really a 5 haha.


I look ridiculously young without eyeliner and lipstick...so I rarely don't wear them in public, except when I go to the gym, but even I'm not enough of a gymrat to take a picture in the gym. I'll see what I can find. I already don't look my age in that picture though.


Mr. Meepers said:


> :shocked: Since when are boobs annoying? I love boob  :crazy:
> 
> That being said, why do you think you would get a zero? I know everyone has different preferences, but you seem to align with a cultural standard of physical attractiveness regarding women. Anyway, I don't know you very well, so I won't be able to see you through rose-tinted glasses and see you as amazingly beautiful ... *yet*  but I do think that you are very pretty and I do like that you seem to enjoy lifting dumbbells, I think that is cool  And, although you are not smiling or being silly, you do have a very pretty face, so 12/10. Ooops, I forgot to subtract two, so 10/10. Well, actually, annoying in what way, because some people who are annoying can actually be very interesting, so 12/10


thanks, I wish more people around here thought that. I was scared to post here but everyone is so nice! I'm annoying in the typical ExTP way, I will make puns and jokes about everything, so I think I might be annoying in the way that is truly annoying. At least that's what I've been told elsewhere on the internet. I tried smiling once but I'm not actually as strong as I like to think I am so it came out as a grimace, and believe me it was not attractive lol


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

B00Bz said:


> Lol thank you, I was bracing myself for getting called a dumb jock by some INTJs for that.
> 
> You're so nice!
> 
> I look ridiculously young without eyeliner and lipstick...so I rarely don't wear them in public, except when I go to the gym, but even I'm not enough of a gymrat to take a picture in the gym. I'll see what I can find. I already don't look my age in that picture though.
> 
> thanks, I wish more people around here thought that. I was scared to post here but everyone is so nice! I'm annoying in the typical ExTP way, I will make puns and jokes about everything, so I think I might be annoying in the way that is truly annoying. At least that's what I've been told elsewhere on the internet. I tried smiling once but I'm not actually as strong as I like to think I am so it came out as a grimace, and believe me it was not attractive lol


Hey I am young myself so no worried, you appear to just have great features, and a natural beauty that is hard to come by haha.


----------



## MNiS

B00Bz said:


> Lol thank you, I was bracing myself for getting called a dumb jock by some INTJs for that.
> 
> You're so nice!
> 
> I look ridiculously young without eyeliner and lipstick...so I rarely don't wear them in public, except when I go to the gym, but even I'm not enough of a gymrat to take a picture in the gym. I'll see what I can find. I already don't look my age in that picture though.
> 
> thanks, I wish more people around here thought that. I was scared to post here but everyone is so nice! I'm annoying in the typical ExTP way, I will make puns and jokes about everything, so I think I might be annoying in the way that is truly annoying. At least that's what I've been told elsewhere on the internet. I tried smiling once but I'm not actually as strong as I like to think I am so it came out as a grimace, and believe me it was not attractive lol


I'd be more interested in how you came up with your username than insulting you. -.-


----------



## B00Bz

MNiS said:


> I'd be more interested in how you came up with your username than insulting you. -.-


I was a little drunk and I couldn't think of anything more clever...because I'm not very clever.


----------



## MNiS

B00Bz said:


> I was a little drunk and I couldn't think of anything more clever...because I'm not very clever.


Seems pretty clever to me. :\


----------



## Golden Rose

Superfluous said:


> View attachment 195234


What a babe!!! ♥


----------



## Rafiki

seeking a friend
for the end
of the world


----------



## FakeLefty

Back to the aviators.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

isingthebodyelectric said:


> lmao im totally joking. that's really flattering, thank you meepers! *blows kiss*
> 
> btw i was there a few days the last two weeks. its a small world after allll!
> :laughing:


:shocked: lol  ..... :tongue: 

You're welcome. Yaaaaaay, I got a kiss from a beautiful woman <3 (a princess no less <3) I think that means I win  (thank you :blushed: <3)


Oh wow, it really is a small world lol XD. Although, I think, in my sleepiness I may not have been clear on the time frame, by last week, I meant that I was there a week ago from this past friday and I was there the week before that (I mean I was not there anytime within the last 7 days ... I'm not sure if I made that clear in my first post ). Still, that is one weel of overlap, we could have past each other and had no idea lol. That is pretty cool 

edit: You were also near Gaston's little eatery where that picture was taken, right? I don't know why I thought it was a dwarf lol. I guess I wa too happy seeing a picture of you


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

isingthebodyelectric said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1422131401_042da3633e990758c3295ca8ff620e95
> 
> yes...im in costume. but, i was in the magic kingdom to be fair!
> :crazy::kitteh::tongue:


Your posture is inviting, someone to lead.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

BIGJake111 said:


> Your posture is inviting, someone to lead.


What do you mean, 'someone to lead'? I'm jetlagged right now. :laughing:



> Oh wow, it really is a small world lol XD. Although, I think, in my sleepiness I may not have been clear on the time frame, by last week, I meant that I was there a week ago from this past friday and I was there the week before that (I mean I was not there anytime within the last 7 days ... I'm not sure if I made that clear in my first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Still, that is one weel of overlap, we could have past each other and had no idea lol. That is pretty cool
> 
> edit: You were also near Gaston's little eatery where that picture was taken, right? I don't know why I thought it was a dwarf lol. I guess I wa too happy seeing a picture of you


Possibly. lol Yep that's Gaston's fountain. Cool thing was is that one of the workers in the bakery came out and gave me and my friends a free special Halloween cupcake because 'Gaston loved our costumes' (This was the Halloween party.) It was awesome! 

XD


----------



## Mr. Meepers

isingthebodyelectric said:


> What do you mean, 'someone to lead'? I'm jetlagged right now. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Possibly. lol Yep that's Gaston's fountain. Cool thing was is that one of the workers in the bakery came out and gave me and my friends a free special Halloween cupcake because 'Gaston loved our costumes' (This was the Halloween party.) It was awesome!
> 
> XD


 That sonds like you had so much fun  I was not at any of the Holloween Parties though. That beng said, I'm not sure who your friends were dressed as, but I can see why Gaston loved your costume :wink: lol
I'm glad you had fun  ^__^


----------



## Sporadic Aura

isingthebodyelectric said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1422131401_042da3633e990758c3295ca8ff620e95
> 
> yes...im in costume. but, i was in the magic kingdom to be fair!
> :crazy::kitteh::tongue:


It kind of looks like the kid behind you is about leap into the fountain.

Also, you're cute.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

isingthebodyelectric said:


> What do you mean, 'someone to lead'? I'm jetlagged right now. :


Someone to have in a loyal relationship, a constructive companion. There are many different flavors to relationships, your look defines you as someone to lead, which is totally not a bad thing.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

BIGJake111 said:


> Someone to have in a loyal relationship, a constructive companion. There are many different flavors to relationships, your look defines you as someone to lead, which is totally not a bad thing.


So not me but thank you


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Mr. Meepers said:


> You were in the Magic Kingdom recently? That is so cool.  I was in Disney World last week (and the week before that) .
> Normally, I would be asleep now, but I woke up and checked my email and I wanted to reply to this right away. But, I'm going so say that you are so much more physically attractive that I was expecting (from the was that you talk about yourself) and I just wanted to tell you that you are gorgeous. Like serious. Since this is the first picture I am seeing of you, I hope I am not too biased (although string of my 3 favorite PerC emoticons ... that is hott :crazy: :tongue: <3 :kitteh.
> 
> I kind of want to give a 30/10, but that might just be because I am still surprised at how pretty you are, so I'm gonna say 15/10 (I hope you don't mind). You have a great smile, I love your hair, :shocked: you are showing some cleavage <3 :blushed: (this thread is about being hot, not pretty, so cleavage give bonus points +5 :tongue, you are in Disney (I don't recognize that part, but I see that you are near a dwarf, cool  ... +2 for Disney magic), You are in costume (Someone who can have fun and look cute +5), +3 another three for the bow , you have a very pretty face, and I love your use of emoticons (+7 ).
> 
> So 30/10 demoted to 15/10 (just to offset any bias, but the more I see you picture, the more I think you deserve that 30/10). After all the bonus points 37/10
> 
> You are very gorgeous and I'm not just saying that because of the Disney magic you are surrounded by. I would totally want to flirt with you, hold your hand, or pounce you (this is a thread about hottness), with your permission of course. I am still feeling a bit shocked over how pretty I find you though (I don't think you need to worry about your looks, you look great, and with your personality and passion for things you care about, you are very attractive and someone would not have to wait to get to know you in order to see you as attractive, although, I think you would be even more attractive when people get to know you).
> Okay, I think I am rambling and I had a small crush on you before I saw this (we did not interact that much to have a bigger crush) lol :blushed: So I am going to do one more thing ....
> *flirt flirt flirt* :blushed: <3 (I'm not just what to say, so I hope my desire to flirt, is flirtatious enough :tongue
> 
> Okay, time for me to go back to bed now lol
> #TotallyWorthWakingUpFor :kitteh:


lol, this is pretty hilarious to read. I love your ratings, man.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Sporadic Aura said:


> lol, this is pretty hilarious to read. I love your ratings, man.


I guess I'm just jealous now that the only thing I got from Mr. Meeps is a lousy 'thanks' and not a 3 paragraph rambling flirt post! =p


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Sporadic Aura said:


> lol, this is pretty hilarious to read. I love your ratings, man.


Thank you  When I'm feeling very happy, I become over the top silly, but I can't help it, I was just so excited seeing that picture (to be fair, I had wondered what she looked liked).




Sporadic Aura said:


> I guess I'm just jealous now that the only thing I got from Mr. Meeps is a lousy 'thanks' and not a 3 paragraph rambling flirt post! =p


Awwwe, I'm sorry  But I am attracted to women, so it is easier for me to flirt with women (while feeling true to my feelings)  Sorry, but I would like to give you hugs, if that is okay *hugs* I can go back later and rate you though (but it won't be as long and any "flirting" won't mean as much) ^__^


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Sporadic Aura said:


> *cue the shitty webcam photo*
> 
> I have not posted on this thread before, and I don't particularly care if people think I'm hot. It seems like a fun idea to post right now though.
> 
> View attachment 199010



10/10 You have a very handsome face and I like how long and full your hair is ^__^ You also look like you have some muscle on you, so feel free to man handle me as well :wink: :wink: Your eyes also feel soft to me (*hug*)
That being said, I you don't seem to happy to be having your photo taken and you seem more withdrawn. I feel as though, if you seemed more open that you would shine more and look amazing. Don't get me wron, you are good looking physically, but I just think that we really shine when we open ourselves up and let people see more of us (even if that means having to be more vulnerable, but there is beauty in people who are strong enough to let people see where they are vulnerable). I hope I made sense lol I just feel that there is a lot more of you that a photo could show, that this one isn't and I think you could look absolutely beautiful. But you are very handsome, so 10/10 ^__^


----------



## B00Bz

isingthebodyelectric said:


> lmao im totally joking. that's really flattering, thank you meepers! *blows kiss*
> 
> btw i was there a few days the last two weeks. its a small world after allll!
> :laughing:


I'm kidnapping that graphic. Just letting you know.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Posting to show off my new creepy necklace....
View attachment 200778

Its a red boa constrictor vertebrae. 
So is it hot....or not?


----------



## Dalton

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Posting to show off my new creepy necklace....
> View attachment 200778
> 
> Its a red boa constrictor vertebrae.
> So is it hot....or not?











Damn gurl u hawt!


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Posting to show off my new creepy necklace....
> View attachment 200778
> 
> Its a red boa constrictor vertebrae.
> So is it hot....or not?


I really like your hair and your smile! Definitely cute! Am I supposed to rate you? 8.35/10


----------



## knife

Gorgeous -- and a gorgeous necklace too 


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Posting to show off my new creepy necklace....
> View attachment 200778
> 
> Its a red boa constrictor vertebrae.
> So is it hot....or not?


20/10 You know why you are hott 
Also + 5 for cleavage (I think I am just going to point out when people are wearing showing cleavage and give them +5 because I like cleavage, a lot >;D ... But there are not a lot of men showing "cleavage". Bare chest it people!!!! :tongue

Your necklace is pretty cool too and it certainly makes you seem more interesting and attractive, but I don't want to call it hott because an animal had to die for it (I suppose if it was not a hunting death and people just found a dead boa constrictor, that would be pretty cool). So, I will call the necklace intriguing and something that would be fun to look at and study, which would make you seem more attractive as well since you are into that  Meh, Meep it. I used to collect sharks teeth and fossils and such as a kid and snake bones are pretty meeping cool lol It is hott +3 (+5 for coolness, -2 for feeling bad about the snake. Not a problem I had when I was younger lol) ^__^ 

Aside from the cleavage and necklace, I like your face (but you knew that already lol) and I like your, now red, hair. Your nose ring is cool too (may I eskimo kiss your nose ring :shocked:  :crazy. All that and you are very pounce-able (RAWR :kitteh. You also have a very flirtatious and sexy personality (your "brattiness", as you call it (I call it playfulness lol), is a lot of fun) so +5.

So, you are 33/10 ... Yeah, you are hott and I can't (i.e. don't want to) resist you :wink: :kitteh: :tongue:


----------



## Dalton

Mr. Meepers said:


> Your necklace is pretty cool too and it certainly makes you seem more interesting and attractive, but I don't want to call it hott because an animal had to die for it...


What if your plate had on it boa constrictor, fresh off the barbecue? Would it then be hot?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

@Mr. Meepers & @Dalton it was from a vertebrae biologist & already dead. Otherwise there would be no way I'd wear it.


----------



## baby blue me

hammersklavier said:


> Gorgeous -- and a gorgeous necklace too
> 
> 
> The Once and Future Feline


Comments which are rarely given, I suppose, mean a lot.


----------



## Tao Te Ching




----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Tao Te Ching said:


>


 Cutie. 7/10 


















Gimme them 10's babes.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

@TheProphetLaLa

Hot! #wouldobjectify  #badjoke


----------



## Mr. Meepers

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Cutie. 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gimme them 10's babes. *


*gives you 10's* :wink: :kitteh:


Wait did you want a rating of 10? OR 10 *bab*i*es*? Because I can also help you out with the latter, but it may take some time :wink: ... *starts filling out adoption papers for you* Awwwwe, some kids are gonna be so loved <3 Oooo Oooo Oooo Let me be their Uncle. Please please please :kitteh:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

@Sporadic Aura

Are you gonna thank all my posts now too Flora? I'll be sure to go on a lot of feminazi rants just for you babe. <3
@Mr. Meepers

10 babies?!! And here I thought you were just an innocent muppet.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

TheProphetLaLa said:


> @_Sporadic Aura_
> 
> Are you gonna thank all my posts now too Flora? I'll be sure to go on a lot of feminazi rants just for you babe. <3
> @_Mr. Meepers_
> 
> 10 babies?!! And here I thought you were just an innocent muppet.


Sexy Pants Hunny, there is nothing innocent about me  :wink: (but I am pretty muppety :kitteh

Also:
Oooo oooo ooo shove your "feminazi" rants on me. You know, I have a special phrase for the "feminazis" on PerC ... "rational people whom I agree with" :kitteh: "and tend to crush on"


----------



## Sporadic Aura

TheProphetLaLa said:


> @Sporadic Aura
> Are you gonna thank all my posts now too Flora? I'll be sure to go on a lot of feminazi rants just for you babe. <3


Yeah, obviously. If I pretend to agree with your opinion then I might be able to get into your pants right? Thats the way all men think, right? <3


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Sporadic Aura said:


> Yeah, obviously. If I pretend to agree with your opinion then I might be able to get into your pants right? Thats the way all men think, right? <3


LMFAOO!! I'm just fucking with you man I swear, don't take it to heart ok. But unfortunately for you I will continue to address you as flora because its just prettier. <3 And I feel like you don't like it which is always as plus. (>'-')>


----------



## Sporadic Aura

TheProphetLaLa said:


> LMFAOO!! I'm just fucking with you man I swear, don't take it to heart ok. But unfortunately for you I will continue to address you as flora because its just prettier. <3 And I feel like you don't like it which is always as plus. (>'-')>


Haha, no worries, I know you're fucking with me. I actually find your posts and my newly acquired nick name pretty hilarious. =p


----------



## Tao Te Ching

TheProphetLaLa said:


> LMFAOO!! I'm just fucking with you man I swear, don't take it to heart ok. But unfortunately for you I will continue to address you as flora because its just prettier. <3 And I feel like you don't like it which is always as plus. (>'-')>


You are cute, I would notice you on the street but not look at you directly from fear of being "eye" rejected.


----------



## JaySH




----------



## lemonfries

We need a fire hydrant


----------



## OberonHuxley

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Cutie. 7/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gimme them 10's babes.


I'm not going to rate you but I can tell you're an ENTJ.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

OberonHuxley said:


> I'm not going to rate you but I can tell you're an ENTJ.


O really? And how can you tell? Bc even I'm not sure that I'm an ENTJ. 

Also, there's no need for you to rate me because I already know you think I'm a 10.


----------



## OberonHuxley

TheProphetLaLa said:


> O really? And how can you tell? Bc even I'm not sure that I'm an ENTJ.
> 
> Also, there's no need for you to rate me because I already know you think I'm a 10.



I can tell because your a perfect combination of Artemis,and Aphrodite, and if one of the gods was your father, it would be Ares.


----------



## OberonHuxley

TheProphetLaLa said:


> O really? And how can you tell? Bc even I'm not sure that I'm an ENTJ.
> 
> Also, there's no need for you to rate me because I already know you think I'm a 10.



I can tell because your a perfect combination of Artemis,and Aphrodite, and if one of the gods was your father, it would be Ares. Note, even though I said perfect...I would give you no where above a 9.9/10 but that doesn't mean I would give you a 9.9 either.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

[No message]


----------



## OberonHuxley

May I be entirely honest with you? I wouldn't dare offend you goddess LaLa, so I ask first, may I be entirely honest? I don't think you'll be too upset judging by your disposition and I appreciate you forgiving me for I am a tender, weak sapling to insult such beauty and divine presence. I won't thank you. And I think it's really funny how you called me Obi and nerd-ghettofied my name..and called me Obi instead of Oberon....It was quite funny and made me laugh....I really enjoy such palaver. I do! 

So may I be honest? I promise it probably won't hurt your feelings one single iota. In fact, it may feed your ego a bit more. The possibility of my truth being unflattering is nil. In fact, I am basically asking if I can give you further compliment. But it is always wise and prudent to ask the goddess for her permission first to give her honor.


----------



## baby blue me

JaySH said:


> View attachment 201682


Hoooot with whipped cream and cherry on top.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

OberonHuxley said:


> May I be entirely honest with you? I wouldn't dare offend you goddess LaLa, so I ask first, may I be entirely honest? I don't think you'll be too upset judging by your disposition and I appreciate you forgiving me for I am a tender, weak sapling to insult such beauty and divine presence.  I won't thank you. And I think it's really funny how you called me Obi and nerd-ghettofied my name..and called me Obi instead of Oberon....It was quite funny and made me laugh....I really enjoy such palaver. I do!
> 
> So may I be honest? I promise it probably won't hurt your feelings one single iota. In fact, it may feed your ego a bit more. The possibility of my truth being unflattering is nil. In fact, I am basically asking if I can give you further compliment. But it is always wise and prudent to ask the goddess for her permission first to give her honor.


Ha! Go ahead. :happy:


----------



## OberonHuxley

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Yes, our realities are often less grandiose than our fantasies. But still, if you buy a new guitar and know how to play it well, then perhaps you will still get the hot girl you seek. So, paradoxically, the objects of our fantasies are often more obtainable than we believe them to be.



There is the deeper side of the personality. Where the border of our pathos meets our soul, or our true selves. I would not think you to be so insightful based on our first crossing gunslinger but you surprise me with every squeeze of the trigger. So you know, a Gunslinger is someone who plumbs the depths and surfaces with bullion. 

Thank you for your blessings. You do kind of remind me of an INTJ or ENTJ. You definitely have an intuitive side(IN) and subtle philosophical bent(TE + IN + FI) but also an extroverted humor that seems to subside when your more serious(SE+FI) - very rich and deep.

When a Gunslinger hits their mark we say, "You have not forgotten the face of your father." When they miss we say the opposite, "you have forgotten the face of your father."

Prophetness of hotness - you have not forgotten....


----------



## Max

OberonHuxley said:


> I do.....I play one in my old boss's office a few blocks away from my apartment but he's actually my uncle and he just divorced my aunt so now I gotta figure something out soon. He gave me the mayor's key but I'm expecting he'll take it back soon. Plus my blood aunt gets nervous when I go there.
> 
> These things get messy....
> 
> I'm really addicted though to making music. I have dreams in d-minor. I'm glad someone found it funny! Pleased to meet you. I'm Oberon...theprophetess calls me Obi...you can call me which ever.
> 
> 
> I don't make enough though now to sustain any music passion beyond a cheap guitar. When I pass this exam though I'll make enough to buy a keyboard and a guitar and some cheap recording equipment and then I can really have some fun!


Aw. Sorry to hear that, but I guess music helps take your mind off things to an extent?  

Good. So do you plan to form a band or go solo? I do some music creation, but mine is mostly program based and played through a keyboard these days. I used to be decent at the guitar but kinda slipped. I know how to play a good bit though.

Pleased to meet you also, Obi. I am Wontlookdown but I get Wonty or Wontly a lot.


----------



## OberonHuxley

Wontlookdown said:


> Aw. Sorry to hear that, but I guess music helps take your mind off things to an extent?
> 
> Good. So do you plan to form a band or go solo? I do some music creation, but mine is mostly program based and played through a keyboard these days. I used to be decent at the guitar but kinda slipped. I know how to play a good bit though.
> 
> Pleased to meet you also, Obi. I am Wontlookdown but I get Wonty or Wontly a lot.



I would love to play in a band but I'm not that good yet. I'm really a physically player so I can pound out chords to simple rhythms for hours though both on guitar and piano. I just have to work on developing melodies and variety in my rhythms but I can already write songs and music. I was hoping I would just put together songs and sell them as a writer, maybe go to nashville three months out of the year until, well the good person takes me.

I know people who are really dope technically but they can't play for more than 30 minutes - they don't have a physical side to it...I kind of treat it like a sport though.

In the meantime, I'm open to do whatever with whomever as long as they can deal with my skill level.

To be honest, I never thought I'd be this into music but it grows in my unconcious. I dream and in my dreams my mind gives me information, and points me in directions. The last dream I had was in d major, and then I had one in d-minor. I also hear music sometimes while I'm falling aslept - rich, orchestral, classical music that I've never heard...it's really weird sometimes it even sounds like I'm listning to that hotel music from the shining - lol!

How about you partner? You know....I used to make beats actually and now I use fruityloops alot because I don't have a piano hear. It helps me reinforce the music knowledge. So I'll learn a chord on a guitar I really like - d minor, a minor, c, g, and e minor...etc...and then I'll make a beat (hip-hop) with those chords in it and play around with them. It helps me get a feel for how the chords sound when you move between them. It's pretty dope.


You really don't need much more than that....I just have a guitar side where I rip through chords too that I like to get out.


Yeah it does...music helps me get my mind off things. When they got divorced I was blind sided and I felt really shitty.


----------



## knife

'Tis NT lurv ... d'aww ...


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

hammersklavier said:


> 'Tis NT lurv ... d'aww ...
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


Are you feeling left out kitty cat? Would you like to join the NT love fest?


----------



## OberonHuxley

hammersklavier said:


> 'Tis NT lurv ... d'aww ...
> 
> 
> Kitty Sith Lord


This one is for you...

Come get some of this NT love with us.


----------



## Max

OberonHuxley said:


> I would love to play in a band but I'm not that good yet. I'm really a physically player so I can pound out chords to simple rhythms for hours though both on guitar and piano. I just have to work on developing melodies and variety in my rhythms but I can already write songs and music. I was hoping I would just put together songs and sell them as a writer, maybe go to nashville three months out of the year until, well the good person takes me.
> 
> I know people who are really dope technically but they can't play for more than 30 minutes - they don't have a physical side to it...I kind of treat it like a sport though.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm open to do whatever with whomever as long as they can deal with my skill level.
> 
> To be honest, I never thought I'd be this into music but it grows in my unconcious. I dream and in my dreams my mind gives me information, and points me in directions. The last dream I had was in d major, and then I had one in d-minor. I also hear music sometimes while I'm falling aslept - rich, orchestral, classical music that I've never heard...it's really weird sometimes it even sounds like I'm listning to that hotel music from the shining - lol!
> 
> How about you partner? You know....I used to make beats actually and now I use fruityloops alot because I don't have a piano hear. It helps me reinforce the music knowledge. So I'll learn a chord on a guitar I really like - d minor, a minor, c, g, and e minor...etc...and then I'll make a beat (hip-hop) with those chords in it and play around with them. It helps me get a feel for how the chords sound when you move between them. It's pretty dope.
> 
> 
> You really don't need much more than that....I just have a guitar side where I rip through chords too that I like to get out.
> 
> 
> Yeah it does...music helps me get my mind off things. When they got divorced I was blind sided and I felt really shitty.


I see. And hopefully you'll soon be good enough to join a band  Going to Nashville sounds awesome. 

You treat playing physically like a sport? Well, I guess it keeps you fit. I dunno how long I can play physically anymore. It's been a while.

You actually dream in scales?! That is awesome. I usually have absurd, visually based dreams. Once I had a dream about a flying goldfish. Really. Only had one or two properly musical related dreams. It's good that you've found a passion in music and are willing to persue it.

I use Reason. It's a Swedish production programme. You can create scales and pick timings etc on it. I play about on it a lot. I use it to experiment composistions and make some kick ass instrumentals. I've never really used FL much. It's alright from what I remember of the demo version, but not as simple to use as Reason.

I guess so. Making music releases all my stress when I happen to have some.


----------



## OberonHuxley

Wontlookdown said:


> I see. And hopefully you'll soon be good enough to join a band  Going to Nashville sounds awesome.
> 
> You treat playing physically like a sport? Well, I guess it keeps you fit. I dunno how long I can play physically anymore. It's been a while.
> 
> You actually dream in scales?! That is awesome. I usually have absurd, visually based dreams. Once I had a dream about a flying goldfish. Really. Only had one or two properly musical related dreams. It's good that you've found a passion in music and are willing to persue it.
> 
> I use Reason. It's a Swedish production programme. You can create scales and pick timings etc on it. I play about on it a lot. I use it to experiment composistions and make some kick ass instrumentals. I've never really used FL much. It's alright from what I remember of the demo version, but not as simple to use as Reason.
> 
> I guess so. Making music releases all my stress when I happen to have some.



I've used reason before. What are you listening to these days....


----------



## Max

OberonHuxley said:


> I've used reason before. What are you listening to these days....


Honestly? Anything I find appealing. Lol. I like anything apart from Country, really crappy screamo and Michael Buble ;D You?


----------



## OberonHuxley

Wontlookdown said:


> Honestly? Anything I find appealing. Lol. I like anything apart from Country, really crappy screamo and Michael Buble ;D You?



Do you like this? I used to like rap, and all this underground stuff...but since I started learning instruments I've been listnening more to blues, bluegrass, folk and random rock. I love soul music too but mostly from the country. I don't like country music at all really, lol....this might sound country in one sense but it really isn't. It's grassroots....


----------



## JaySH

baby blue me said:


> Hoooot with whipped cream and cherry on top.


:shocked: are you saying you....you... wanna ..lick ...me?


----------



## 45130

heh, look at you guys.


----------



## Tzara

Rage Kage said:


>


From 1 to 10 how turkish are you? :tongue:


----------



## 45130

Tzara said:


> From 1 to 10 how turkish are you? :tongue:


I'm turkish enough to know you're turkish!


----------



## Tzara

Rage Kage said:


> I'm turkish enough to know you're turkish!


:shocked:
So its like a 10 :tongue:


----------



## lemonfries

Let's celebrate by eating turkey!


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

I have always had a thing for Mediterranean girls. The women of the Balkan Peninsula (looking at you Bulgaria) are quite exquisite!


----------



## OberonHuxley

BIGJake111 said:


> I have always had a thing for Mediterranean girls. The women of the Balkan Peninsula (looking at you Bulgaria) are quite exquisite!



Then you might love me with a wig on and a clean shave...although I'm not into that sort of thing...I'm just saying.


----------



## Devrim

Scarab said:


> :shocked: Your hair looks amazing! Not to speak of the rest of your head.... öAö
> 
> I'll feed this thread with another picture of me.... öAö
> It is one of those "face meets mirror, mirror meets camera" type of pictures, and I have no idea why I'm tilting my head like that (I'm new to this type of pictures). ö-ö
> 
> View attachment 196538



Welp now I've blown my cover(Stalking this thread),
But Hesoos Krist how are you not like being mobbed by them thirsty bitches(Consider me the first).


Hahaha!


And you're an INTJ >.>
This is VERY unfair.


----------



## TinyLemon

Rage Kage said:


> heh, look at you guys.


*Walks into this thread for the first time*

I sure have some good-looking Pokemons. -.-

10/10 :happy:

*Leaves thread*


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

No one new posted before me that didn't get rated so ...


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Jakinickster said:


> No one new posted before me that didn't get rated so ...
> 
> View attachment 205962



You can just rate the last photo posted or any past photos. For instance, here is an earlier post of mine where I put photos:
http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...personality-cafe-edition-456.html#post8903914

But you don't have to rate (I'm not sure we are following the rules in the original OP)

Anywho, I would give you a 12/10  You are very pretty, your hair has more than one color, and I like your lip ring  You look interesting and unique and that is sexy.

So, 12/10 

Actually, you are showing some skin and that is hott, so 14/10. Would flirt with


----------



## Donovan

@Mr. Meepers

lol, i noticed that you posted in here, and was about to come in and be like, "for as much as you post and talk everyone up in this thread, don't you think it's about time you posted a picture?". 

lo and behold, you have. (synchronicity... :ninja:... or you know, coincidence more likely, )


----------



## OberonHuxley

Mr. Meepers said:


> You can just rate the last photo posted or any past photos. For instance, here is an earlier post of mine where I put photos:
> http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...personality-cafe-edition-456.html#post8903914
> 
> But you don't have to rate (I'm not sure we are following the rules in the original OP)
> 
> Anywho, I would give you a 12/10  You are very pretty, your hair has more than one color, and I like your lip ring  You look interesting and unique and that is sexy.
> 
> So, 12/10
> 
> Actually, you are showing some skin and that is hott, so 14/10. Would flirt with


Mr. Meepers....if I swung in that direction I would definitely cuddle with you.


----------



## knife

Jakinickster said:


> No one new posted before me that didn't get rated so ...
> 
> View attachment 205962


Like 10,000/10 would bone :happy: :kitteh:


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Donovan said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_
> 
> lol, i noticed that you posted in here, and was about to come in and be like, "for as much as you post and talk everyone up in this thread, don't you think it's about time you posted a picture?".
> 
> lo and behold, you have. (synchronicity... :ninja:... or you know, coincidence more likely, )


Hahaha, I don't post my pictures often ... And when I do_ I am a ninja about it lol



OberonHuxley said:


> Mr. Meepers....if I swung in that direction I would definitely cuddle with you.


Cuddles need no direction *cuddles* ^__^


----------



## B00Bz

Jakinickster said:


> No one new posted before me that didn't get rated so ...


I wish I could pull of that style.


----------



## OberonHuxley

I don't want to post my picture so can you just do it based on this poem that I recorded?
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## knife

pancaketreehouse said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 207618


L'œil est brun. C'est tout que je puis dire.

Heh.


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## Rafiki

@_hammersklavier_

ah oui oui
vous êtes observant 

mais, vraiment, l'œil a du vert et un petit circle autour du centre,
et le circle, oui, c'est brun


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Mr. Meepers said:


> You can just rate the last photo posted or any past photos. For instance, here is an earlier post of mine where I put photos:
> http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...personality-cafe-edition-456.html#post8903914


You mean you're not an Eevee? You _lied_ to us?!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> You mean you're not an Eevee? You _lied_ to us?!


I am an eevee, a beautiful, naked eevee, and if you don't see that, then you are seeing things (or not seeing things)!!!!!!

Now rate my beautiful, naked eevee butt!! :crazy:


----------



## Scarab

Nonhle~Mzansi said:


> Welp now I've blown my cover(Stalking this thread),
> But Hesoos Krist how are you not like being mobbed by them thirsty bitches(Consider me the first).
> 
> 
> Hahaha!
> 
> 
> And you're an INTJ >.>
> This is VERY unfair.


A stalker!? Where? öAö *Hides face behind hands*

I don't know...I've only got water and pasteurized milk; maybe they don't like those things. ;A; Is being mobbed fun though? :shocked:

I sure would like to try how it is to be an extravert. Then again, it would probably be a hassle when one is unpopular. Life is unfair, but in a good way.  Well, most of the time it is in a good way. Sometimes it is not...Well, you get what I mean. One of the things that makes everyone special.


----------



## Scarab

Mr. Meepers said:


> I am an eevee, a beautiful, naked eevee, and if you don't see that, then you are seeing things (or not seeing things)!!!!!!
> 
> Now rate my beautiful, naked eevee butt!! :crazy:


1/10 ö-ö It is a bit too furry for my taste.


----------



## Devrim

Scarab said:


> A stalker!? Where? öAö *Hides face behind hands*
> 
> I don't know...I've only got water and pasteurized milk; maybe they don't like those things. ;A; Is being mobbed fun though? :shocked:
> 
> I sure would like to try how it is to be an extravert. Then again, it would probably be a hassle when one is unpopular. Life is unfair, but in a good way.  Well, most of the time it is in a good way. Sometimes it is not...Well, you get what I mean. One of the things that makes everyone special.


Don't even try and pretend you don't know what I'm talking about,
You know perfectly well >.>

And take it from me,
Being extraverted,
Even for about one evening can be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo draining(<~~~~~ See the extended vowel sound, makes that you understand the intensity of my statement).

Regardless,
Thank you for bringing up the team average,
I'd post and all,
But I might just take out some peoples eyes...

Or like turn them to stone?


----------



## Scarab

Nonhle~Mzansi said:


> Don't even try and pretend you don't know what I'm talking about,
> You know perfectly well >.>
> 
> And take it from me,
> Being extraverted,
> Even for about one evening can be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo draining(<~~~~~ See the extended vowel sound, makes that you understand the intensity of my statement).
> 
> Regardless,
> Thank you for bringing up the team average,
> I'd post and all,
> But I might just take out some peoples eyes...
> 
> Or like turn them to stone?


Well, water and pasteurized milk is what I've got, and it is apparently not what women want since I'ven't been with one yet. Could one say that the water and milk thing was a metaphor? :shocked:

That sounds draining! öAö Would still be nice to try the extraversion thing out either way -- if that would have been possible. 

You mean you are so beautiful that this happens: 










:shocked: It is probably best that you refrain from posting then. öAö Mr. Meepers can get a bit clingy.


----------



## Devrim

Scarab said:


> Well, water and pasteurized milk is what I've got, and it is apparently not what women want since I'ven't been with one yet. Could one say that the water and milk thing was a metaphor? :shocked:
> 
> That sounds draining! öAö Would still be nice to try the extraversion thing out either way -- if that would have been possible.
> 
> You mean you are so beautiful that this happens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked: It is probably best that you refrain from posting then. öAö Mr. Meepers can get a bit clingy.


Well that's odd,
These ladies don't know what they're missing out on!

Though it seems you've tested the Gardens of Adam 

And as for my looks?
No ways I look like a literal 'Fugleesha'


----------



## Raawx

Nonhle~Mzansi said:


> No ways I look like a literal 'Fugleesha'


Guys, he's not kidding when he says this.



Nonhle~Mzansi said:


> Welp now I've blown my cover(Stalking this thread),
> But Hesoos Krist how are you not like being mobbed by them thirsty bitches(Consider me the first).
> 
> Hahaha!
> 
> And you're an INTJ >.>
> This is VERY unfair.


Ahah, you're not wrong. He is a cute one. Oof.

Well, looks like time to post a new selfie~


----------



## Devrim

Raawx said:


> Guys, he's not kidding when he says this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahah, you're not wrong. He is a cute one. Oof.
> 
> Well, looks like time to post a new selfie~


The painful honesty is painful.
-100/10 for you :3


----------



## lemonfries

Well, looks like time to post a new selfie~








[/QUOTE]

9/10 one of the more attractive guys on here. Though not a big fan of the facial hair.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Raawx said:


> Guys, he's not kidding when he says this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahah, you're not wrong. He is a cute one. Oof.
> 
> Well, looks like time to post a new selfie~


9/10 cute


----------



## Raawx

lemonfries said:


> 9/10 one of the more attractive guys on here. Though not a big fan of the facial hair.





ai.tran.75 said:


> 9/10 cute


Awh. Thank you, guys.


----------



## OberonHuxley

Raawx said:


> Awh. Thank you, guys.


9/10 duuu.


----------



## selavi

A few years ago.








Couple months ago.








I'm susceptible to ridiculous poses.








Come at me.


----------



## Courtalort

Well it's been awhile considering I used to stalk this thread constantly.


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Guys, he's not kidding when he says this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahah, you're not wrong. He is a cute one. Oof.
> 
> Well, looks like time to post a new selfie~


You already know my rating of you love but can I just say that I've never seen a pic that screamed I'M OVER IT more than this pic? Because you look just totally done with it.*I obviously don't know what "it" is* :wink:


----------



## Mr. Meepers

CourtneyJD said:


> Well it's been awhile considering I used to stalk this thread constantly.
> View attachment 209154


15/10 You have a gorgeous smile that really lights up your photo and makes you look amazing


----------



## Raawx

CourtneyJD said:


> Well it's been awhile considering I used to stalk this thread constantly.
> View attachment 209154


Ahhhhh. So pretty. ))))



CourtneyJD said:


> You already know my rating of you love but can I just say that I've never seen a pic that screamed I'M OVER IT more than this pic? Because you look just totally done with it.*I obviously don't know what "it" is* :wink:


Heheheh. I had just turned on the lights to take a picture. I think that's what I was over. eheheh


----------



## Courtalort

Mr. Meepers said:


> 15/10 You have a gorgeous smile that really lights up your photo and makes you look amazing


Aww thank you so much! *blushes*


----------



## Courtalort

Raawx said:


> Ahhhhh. So pretty. ))))
> 
> 
> 
> Heheheh. I had just turned on the lights to take a picture. I think that's what I was over. eheheh


Thank you. 
And to your second point: all secrets have now been revealed as to what you were over.


----------



## knife

CourtneyJD said:


> Well it's been awhile considering I used to stalk this thread constantly.
> View attachment 209154


10 bazillion / 10

Gah. *goes somewhere private*


Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## selavi

Jakinickster said:


> No one new posted before me that didn't get rated so ...
> 
> View attachment 205962


...Pretty hot there. 8.5/10



CourtneyJD said:


> Well it's been awhile considering I used to stalk this thread constantly.
> View attachment 209154


Very nice. 8/10

Stay classy ladies.


----------



## MelodyGirl

Tum tum ta daaaaa!
*drumroll*

The first picture, on here, of MelodyGirl!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

MelodyGirl said:


> Tum tum ta daaaaa!
> *drumroll*
> 
> The first picture, on here, of MelodyGirl!
> 
> View attachment 209226



13/10 You are pretty, you have a nice, big smile, and you are wearing/rockin' a tiara   Very awesome


----------



## MelodyGirl

Mr. Meepers said:


> 13/10 You are pretty, you have a nice, big smile, and you are wearing/rockin' a tiara   Very awesome


*breathing a little bit easier* Thank you! I was so scared to post.  Tiaras make me feel brave.  Thank you!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

MelodyGirl said:


> *breathing a little bit easier* Thank you! I was so scared to post.  Tiaras make me feel brave.  Thank you!


Awwe, well the first time is usually the scariest *hugs*, but you are very pretty, so you have nothing to worry about. Not only that, but I've read enough of your posts to know that no matter what you looked like (even if you were not nearly as pretty as you are) that you are a very beautiful person. Even without a picture, we all know that you are beautiful ^__^

Hahaha And keep wearing that tiara then  It looks good on you


----------



## MelodyGirl

Mr. Meepers said:


> Awwe, well the first time is usually the scariest *hugs*, but you are very pretty, so you have nothing to worry about. Not only that, but I've read enough of your posts to know that no matter what you looked like (even if you were not nearly as pretty as you are) that you are a very beautiful person. Even without a picture, we all know that you are beautiful ^__^
> 
> Hahaha And keep wearing that tiara then  It looks good on you


Thank you. That's one of the kindest things I've heard yet.


----------



## OberonHuxley

Go ahead and rate me based on this self portrait...


----------



## Tao Te Ching




----------



## Tzara

OberonHuxley said:


> Go ahead and rate me based on this self portrait...
> 
> View attachment 209282


*Knock* *knock*
Is Faust there?


----------



## OberonHuxley

Faust is gone...

All that is left is Mephistopheles.


Would you like to learn about nature?


----------



## Tao Te Ching




----------



## ThoughtfulThinker




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> View attachment 210314


You appear to be thoughtful, thinker.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> View attachment 210314


You are very pretty *Would thoughtfully think about banging* :tongue: but I think smiling or having a super serious face  (maybe a goofy face lol) would make you very gorgeous (so I would think you look better in person when you are not posing for a camera. To be fair, I am pretty sure that I think most people look better in person lol).
But you are beautiful 12/10


----------



## Retsu

Tao Te Ching said:


>


You look like a super saiyan 10/10 :'D


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Mr. Meepers said:


> You are very pretty *Would thoughtfully think about banging* :tongue: but I think smiling or having a super serious face  (maybe a goofy face lol) would make you very gorgeous (so I would think you look better in person when you are not posing for a camera. To be fair, I am pretty sure that I think most people look better in person lol).
> But you are beautiful 12/10


I have a confession to make... here it goes.. *takes a deep breath*.. I have braces.. :shocked: I do not want to smile because of that.. *hides* I am supposed to get them off this year though. :tongue: Super excited!


----------



## gooseNmixes

Fire It Up Fridays anyone?


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I have a confession to make... here it goes.. *takes a deep breath*.. I have braces.. :shocked: I do not want to smile because of that.. *hides* I am supposed to get them off this year though. :tongue: Super excited!


Awwwe, you are still beautiful. Braces can't take that away from you ^__^ 

Of course you could always get some soder and electronics and then really spark  Or do the electric slide 

Anyway Yaaaayyyyy they are coming off , but don't be embassed, you are beautiful.

Edit: FYI, I would like to see a picture of you with a book or two :wink:


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Mr. Meepers said:


> Awwwe, you are still beautiful. Braces can't take that away from you ^__^
> 
> Of course you could always get some soder and electronics and then really spark  Or do the electric slide
> 
> Anyway Yaaaayyyyy they are coming off , but don't be embassed, you are beautiful.


Wow, Mr. Meepers you are the best :kitteh: Idk what the world would do without you or people like you. You just made my week. *Great big sincere hug*


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Mr. Meepers said:


> Awwwe, you are still beautiful. Braces can't take that away from you ^__^
> 
> Of course you could always get some soder and electronics and then really spark  Or do the electric slide
> 
> Anyway Yaaaayyyyy they are coming off , but don't be embassed, you are beautiful.
> 
> Edit: FYI, I would like to see a picture of you with a book or two :wink:


Doncha mean without a book or two? LOL just kidding.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> Wow, Mr. Meepers you are the best :kitteh: Idk what the world would do without you or people like you. You just made my week. *Great big sincere hug*


*BIG snuggly hugs* ^__^



stargazing grasshopper said:


> Doncha mean without a book or two? LOL just kidding.


I wanna see that picture in a private message :wink:
I think she would still need the books to post in this thread. Besides, I really like a good page turner


----------



## lemonfries

gooseNmixes said:


> Fire It Up Fridays anyone?


You are totally rocking that headband man xD


----------



## knife

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> View attachment 210314


Thinking thoughtfully? :tongue:

*grabs House of Leaves and Labyrinths* :tongue:

Oh, and ... Infinity/10 Wanna make my day...privately? :wink:

Kitty Sith Lord


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I have a confession to make... here it goes.. *takes a deep breath*.. I have braces.. :shocked: I do not want to smile because of that.. *hides* I am supposed to get them off this year though. :tongue: Super excited!


You've never posted a side view or back picture, that causes me to suspect that you've an abnormal hump upon your back. 
Therefore I've gotta speculate that you're alluding to wearing a back brace to minimize that hideous camel hump upon your back, but I'd be convinced were you to offer photographic evidence to the contrary.


----------



## lemonfries

You people:')


----------



## Mr. Meepers

stargazing grasshopper said:


> You've never posted a side view or back picture, that causes me to suspect that you've an abnormal hump upon your back.
> Therefore I've gotta speculate that you're alluding to wearing a back brace to minimize that hideous camel hump upon your back, but I'd be convinced were you to offer photographic evidence to the contrary.


Is she even biologically female? :shocked: It would be too easy to Photoshop a picture of a license or birth certificate to add "Fe" (or "Fem" and take out "M") to it, so I need photographic evidence as well 




lemonfries said:


> You people:')


Are you really a hippo?  I need pictures  ... Also do you really taste like lemony fries? I need a house visit >;D


----------



## lemonfries

Are you really a hippo?  I need pictures  ... Also do you really taste like lemony fries? I need a house visit >;D[/QUOTE]


Eeeek...you'll never take me alive!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

lemonfries said:


> Eeeek...you'll never take me alive!


Tickles you into submission, then trades you lemon tea & scones in exchange for a few fries.


----------



## OberonHuxley

Mr. Meepers said:


> You are pretty. I like your face. 12/10 ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have such a pretty face. Plus I know you are funny 15/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are the second person I saw in this thread where my first thought was "WOW" (The first one wore a red dress and did not show her face ... I want to see your beautiful faces people <3). You two were also the only two that I would say actually took, what I would consider to be, sexy pictures. Don't get me wrong, everyone here is beautiful and gorgeous (yourself included), but a lot of other people too more cute "awwwe I want to snuggle" pictures, which sure, can establish a desire to cuddle them and an emotional connection can turn into sex appeal (hense why I rate them all as sexy because they would be sexy if they tried), but you actually took a sexy pic and I must say, that I am a little worried that your picture is gonna burn a hole in my screen and light my room on fire. Please be less hott, my ability to use my computer and/or sleep may depend on it :tongue: Now, I'm not saying that picture of sexy women turn me on by themselves (cause no one gets turned on in PerC threads, to my knowledge), but if you sent me this picture in a PM and told me that it was just for me, well my response would be something like, "I'm yours. Take me. Take me now!".
> 
> Anyway, so far, I think you are an artist, talented, and cool woman (so I am a tiny bit biased going into this), I think that you are bold (I thought about posting a pic of myself wearing only a towel and showing one of my legs. Besides not liking the way I looked in those photos, I also did not want to show that much skin on any thread lol, so kudos to you for being bold), I like your eyes (not gonna lie, I do have a thing for eastern asian eyes and I think that they are just awesome  ... plus you made your eyelashes all curly ), I like your face and your lips, a black bra looks good on you (just sayin' :wink, you look like you have a tattoo on your right shoulder and tattoos can be sexy (Do tell. If I may ask, what is the tattoo of and is there a story behind it), your necklace looks like it has a square hole which is cool because it reminds me of some coins someone gave me as a kid (I collected coins as a kid. I think they were Chinese currency. I just thought the square wholes were cool to see on a round coin), I'm a big flirt (or at least I have a reputation of being one lol), and I wanna give you a higher score than Hammers, so ..........
> 
> 50/10
> 
> 
> 
> I rank you a Plato out of Socrates, although, if you worked a little harder, I may rate you a Bertrand Russell out of a Descartes


Mr. Peepers...you know how to get this philosophical musk rat out of his push-up hobbit hole in the wetlands and on to dry land. Thank you...I'd give you a hug but musk rats are dirty, dirty creatures.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I have a confession to make... here it goes.. *takes a deep breath*.. I have braces.. :shocked: I do not want to smile because of that.. *hides* I am supposed to get them off this year though. :tongue: Super excited!


 Braces don't really make someone attractive suddenly be unattractive. Just make sure the guys are shaved.....disaster avoidance.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

double posts forever.


----------



## Courtalort

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> double posts forever.


At least you have accepted this and leaned into it.


----------



## rockstar

http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd386/rockstar451/Pictureofme13_zps799f62ed.pngIm really nervous :/


----------



## Animal

rockstar said:


> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd386/rockstar451/Pictureofme13_zps799f62ed.pngIm really nervous :/


Looks like a rockstarr


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Mr. Meepers said:


> You are pretty. I like your face. 12/10 ^__^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have such a pretty face. Plus I know you are funny 15/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are the second person I saw in this thread where my first thought was "WOW" (The first one wore a red dress and did not show her face ... I want to see your beautiful faces people <3). You two were also the only two that I would say actually took, what I would consider to be, sexy pictures. Don't get me wrong, everyone here is beautiful and gorgeous (yourself included), but a lot of other people too more cute "awwwe I want to snuggle" pictures, which sure, can establish a desire to cuddle them and an emotional connection can turn into sex appeal (hense why I rate them all as sexy because they would be sexy if they tried), but you actually took a sexy pic and I must say, that I am a little worried that your picture is gonna burn a hole in my screen and light my room on fire. Please be less hott, my ability to use my computer and/or sleep may depend on it :tongue: Now, I'm not saying that picture of sexy women turn me on by themselves (cause no one gets turned on in PerC threads, to my knowledge), but if you sent me this picture in a PM and told me that it was just for me, well my response would be something like, "I'm yours. Take me. Take me now!".
> 
> Anyway, so far, I think you are an artist, talented, and cool woman (so I am a tiny bit biased going into this), I think that you are bold (I thought about posting a pic of myself wearing only a towel and showing one of my legs. Besides not liking the way I looked in those photos, I also did not want to show that much skin on any thread lol, so kudos to you for being bold), I like your eyes (not gonna lie, I do have a thing for eastern asian eyes and I think that they are just awesome  ... plus you made your eyelashes all curly ), I like your face and your lips, a black bra looks good on you (just sayin' :wink, you look like you have a tattoo on your right shoulder and tattoos can be sexy (Do tell. If I may ask, what is the tattoo of and is there a story behind it), your necklace looks like it has a square hole which is cool because it reminds me of some coins someone gave me as a kid (I collected coins as a kid. I think they were Chinese currency. I just thought the square wholes were cool to see on a round coin), I'm a big flirt (or at least I have a reputation of being one lol), and I wanna give you a higher score than Hammers, so ..........
> 
> 50/10
> 
> 
> 
> I rank you a Plato out of Socrates, although, if you worked a little harder, I may rate you a Bertrand Russell out of a Descartes



Hey Mr.Meepers, I feel dump-founded from your comment! Is it an INFP quality to see the good in people. And you actually pay attention to parts of my face separately. Is it part of the INFP cognitive function? to pay attention to little detail separately? Because my INFP guy does the same thing. He would point out little part of me that he loves about me, even my freckles. On the other hand, the ENTP guy can't even tell if I have makeup or not. Don't know if it has to do with personality type.


Tell you what, I have not always been sexy. When I was in my 20s, I always tried to hide myself. I did not like sexual attention. I was a quirky little girl. And once I turned 30, I don't know why I just am not afraid to put myself out there. I guess also my sexually need has changed and I enjoy sexually attention a lot. I also like sex a lot now. There is a lot of psychological dysfunction in me as well. I am also a 4w3. My whole life I have been ashamed of my 3 wing. I have a strong need to be special but I always had to hold myself back from being too bold. But now I just don't care what other people don't like about me anymore. I focus on people who like me. I feel happier to be honest with myself. This is WHO I AM. I guess all these realization was caused by my last full blown mania episode. And after that everyone know I am crazy and I am like the hell with it. I gave up of fitting in completely. Have you watched "Sliver Lining Playbook"? I relate to both character a lot, as they both have mental problems but really it was just "life happens". Everyone got issue. I liked Bradley Cooper said "She is just an angel with a broken wing". Yea, I have come a long way...

Plus, I was with an ENTP for ten years and I got a lot of influence from him. I can imitate his charmer side and fool a lot of people. The "boldness" and "not afraid to say how I feel" and the sense of humor can offend people all the time. I almost feel like I have an ENTP mode in me I can switch on and off, in order to keep my sensitive side protected. 

As for my tattoo, it extended to my back. It started from the back. I got my first one at 16 and extended it to the shoulder when I was 18. I was young so it didn't really have much deep meaning in it. And even it does, it is very juvenile. not worth to mention.

My necklace is a jade pendant. My mother wore it for as long as I remember. Now its mine and it will be my daughters when she grow up.

I think you have an interesting character. I always come off so twisted and fucked up but I hide all my innocence inside. On the hand Mr Meepers, you come off so innocent and you are also not afraid to present your desire, but in a cute manner. And you don't talk about yourself a lot, unlikely me. PM me something about yourself.

You are the cutest flirt I have ever met.


----------



## Annie Anthonio

rockstar said:


> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd386/rockstar451/Pictureofme13_zps799f62ed.pngIm really nervous :/


Dear, why are you nervous? I can give you a big hug :kitteh:


----------



## rockstar

@Win Win

thanks! a hug would be nice


----------



## rockstar

@Animal

I do play guitar!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

rockstar said:


> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd386/rockstar451/Pictureofme13_zps799f62ed.pngIm really nervous :/


haha no need to be nervous, you look good


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

AddictiveMuse said:


> Haha I wish! I have no idea where you heard that but whoever said that I gotta thank, it made me laugh a bit :laughing:


I sent a pm to you.
The wording of your comment that I cited was confusing & upon reading it my mind had burned the image of you walking along an Australian seashore with a pail/shovel & collecting seashells.
I somehow trashed from my memory that you live on the west coast. I guess that I had a preference of thinking of you at a beach in Australia.
Sorry that I was wrong but I'm keeping the bathing suit image in my mind LOL

Now I've gotta wonder if that lovely gal wearing the red dress was actually Chimera.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> View attachment 211466


wait a second...I've always considered you a strictly dog person, well I guess it looks like I was wrong


also..I believe I'm allowed to adhere to at least one ENFP stereotype; that cat is adorable :kitteh:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I sent a pm to you.
> The wording of your comment that I cited was confusing & upon reading it my mind had burned the image of you walking along an Australian seashore with a pail/shovel & collecting seashells.
> I somehow trashed from my memory that you live on the west coast. I guess that I had a preference of thinking of you at a beach in Australia.
> Sorry that I was wrong but I'm keeping the bathing suit image in my mind LOL
> 
> Now I've gotta wonder if that lovely gal wearing the red dress was actually Chimera.


I believe Chimera was the one in the red dress, I definitely remember that! haha
if you have gotten me confused with someone that attractive, then I may actually regret saying anything :laughing:
I still live in Australia and probably won't be going anywhere for a little while...


----------



## Joestar

...BANG!


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> wait a second...I've always considered you a strictly dog person, well I guess it looks like I was wrong
> 
> 
> also..I believe I'm allowed to adhere to at least one ENFP stereotype; that cat is adorable :kitteh:


Haha. That cat isn't mine. It's my sister's.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

AddictiveMuse said:


> I believe Chimera was the one in the red dress, I definitely remember that! haha
> if you have gotten me confused with someone that attractive, then I may actually regret saying anything :laughing:
> I still live in Australia and probably won't be going anywhere for a little while...


I remember your image, I consider you attractive & imagined that you'd look nice collecting seashells along a beach. Actually you'd look nice most any place, but Australia conjures up images of kangaroos & beautiful women frolicking along the shore.

What do you think of kangaroo racing (similar to horse racing) on the beach?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Antipode said:


> Haha. That cat isn't mine. It's my sister's.


That poor kitty appears as though he's too stoned to even hold his head up.
I envisioned somebody exhaling bong hits at the kitty's face & it laying there cross-eyed with it's tongue half hanging out.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

No camel hump :kitteh:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> No camel hump :kitteh:
> 
> View attachment 215418
> 
> 
> View attachment 215426
> 
> 
> View attachment 215434


You look different every time I see you haha! I love the last pic though!


----------



## Primeval

Me. Be gentle.


----------



## Rafiki

Hot!


----------



## Rafiki

rockstar said:


> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd386/rockstar451/Pictureofme13_zps799f62ed.pngIm really nervous :/



Israel Nebeker
the lead singer of Blind Pilot
<3
look him up!


----------



## Rafiki

everybody here is cute!


----------



## Noir

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> You look nice  9.5/10


You're too kind! Like, literally. To be honest, I'm kind of average, not too good but not too ugly.
Also, I know you've received a lot of compliments, but you are quite pretty. I'm glad you enjoy working out! I am envious, as I do not have enough free time on my hands.


----------



## MelodyGirl

rockstar said:


> http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd386/rockstar451/Pictureofme13_zps799f62ed.pngIm really nervous :/


It's Josh Groban!!


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

Working hard (which constitutes posting pictures to PerC).

And a now slightly archaic pic of me (time flies):


----------



## Arya

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> View attachment 216570
> 
> 
> Working hard (which constitutes posting pictures to PerC).
> 
> And a now slightly archaic pic of me (time flies):
> 
> View attachment 216578


9/10. I adore your facial expression in the second picture.


----------



## thenarrator

Most recent photo I've taken of myself:


----------



## Noir

thenarrator said:


> Most recent photo I've taken of myself:
> View attachment 216658


You have very beatiful eyes. Either that, either photoshop skills.


----------



## thenarrator

Noir said:


> You have very beatiful eyes. Either that, either photoshop skills.


Haha thanks. No photoshop, just good lighting.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Win Win said:


> Hey Mr.Meepers, I feel dump-founded from your comment! Is it an INFP quality to see the good in people. And you actually pay attention to parts of my face separately. Is it part of the INFP cognitive function? to pay attention to little detail separately? Because my INFP guy does the same thing. He would point out little part of me that he loves about me, even my freckles. On the other hand, the ENTP guy can't even tell if I have makeup or not. Don't know if it has to do with personality type.


This is a slightly long post, so I hope that you don't mind that I broke it up so that I don't lose my train to thought too much ^__^ (also breaks it up into smaller things for me, so I don't feel too shy lol)

Hahaha An INFP quality to see the good in people? Thank you for the compliment as I do try to do that ^__^ I'm not really sure it is an INFP quality. It could be. I think there are a lot (maybe half here on PerC) do that, so I suppose it is an INFP-esque qualityItmay also be a quality about people who try to be fun loving and/or see the best in others    

Hmmm, I don't know that I see things separately at first, I mean I think I take it all in at first, but there was a lot going on in your picture and I type pretty slowly and I liked looking at you picture as I was typing and I just wanted to see every part of your picture (and I liked your picture ). So I don't think that it is so much about seeing details so much as the details just kind of show themselves when you find someone to be interesting and you spend enough time looking at someone (again, I type slowly lol).



> Tell you what, I have not always been sexy. When I was in my 20s, I always tried to hide myself. I did not like sexual attention. I was a quirky little girl. And once I turned 30, I don't know why I just am not afraid to put myself out there. I guess also my sexually need has changed and I enjoy sexually attention a lot. I also like sex a lot now. There is a lot of psychological dysfunction in me as well. I am also a 4w3. My whole life I have been ashamed of my 3 wing. I have a strong need to be special but I always had to hold myself back from being too bold. But now I just don't care what other people don't like about me anymore. I focus on people who like me. I feel happier to be honest with myself. This is WHO I AM. I guess all these realization was caused by my last full blown mania episode. And after that everyone know I am crazy and I am like the hell with it. I gave up of fitting in completely. Have you watched "Sliver Lining Playbook"? I relate to both character a lot, as they both have mental problems but really it was just "life happens". Everyone got issue. I liked Bradley Cooper said "She is just an angel with a broken wing". Yea, I have come a long way...


Well it sounds like you have gone a long way to accepting yourself and that you are starting to let yourself shine *hugs* Imo, most people are beautiful, so I think it is great that you are being you and showing everyone who you are instead of hiding all that beauty inside of you ^__^
Although, fyi, quirky can be sexy :wink: ... Well, what I usually say is "weird is sexy"  because people who are "weird" are showing an aspect of themselves that is unique/one of a kind, and that makes them much more interesting and makes them someone I want to know and connect with that much more, so hope you don't hide your quirks, because I am guessing that they are just one aspect of what makes you a beautiful person  ^__^

I am sorry for all the self judgement, external judgement, and dysfunction you faced thought *hugs* And no, I did not see Sliver Lining Playbook, sorry about that.

Oh, and I like sexual attention a lot too ... and if you play your cards right i.e. hit on me at all, I may just promise to do anything you desire :wink: :tongue:

Oh, and you are special, especially to those who deeply care about you ^__^ *hugs* 



> Plus, I was with an ENTP for ten years and I got a lot of influence from him. I can imitate his charmer side and fool a lot of people. The "boldness" and "not afraid to say how I feel" and the sense of humor can offend people all the time. I almost feel like I have an ENTP mode in me I can switch on and off, in order to keep my sensitive side protected.


Ahhh that is cool  I like seeing people when they show their bold side. I don't think I have a bold side though  Or at least I don't really have a side that does not worry about offending people (maybe, just maybe, sometimes I do, but if and when I offend someone, I usually feel pretty guilty XD lol) 



> As for my tattoo, it extended to my back. It started from the back. I got my first one at 16 and extended it to the shoulder when I was 18. I was young so it didn't really have much deep meaning in it. And even it does, it is very juvenile. not worth to mention.


Well, it is a part of your past, and I assume may have affected how you say things back then which may have indirectly affected who you are today, maybe, so it could be worth a mention 
But I won't pry.



> My necklace is a jade pendant. My mother wore it for as long as I remember. Now its mine and it will be my daughters when she grow up.


Awwwe, that is very sweet. And it sounds like that pendant has seen a lot and will continue to see a lot more down the road ^__^



> I think you have an interesting character. I always come off so twisted and fucked up but I hide all my innocence inside. On the hand Mr Meepers, you come off so innocent and you are also not afraid to present your desire, but in a cute manner. And you don't talk about yourself a lot, unlikely me. PM me something about yourself.
> 
> You are the cutest flirt I have ever met.


:shocked: You think, I am interesting?!?!?! Really?! :blushed: Hi ... um ... meep ^__^
Oh, I am not really good at talking about myself lol, unless specific questions are asked. Um I might be boring lol, but I will try to say something about myself in a PM, but it may be short until you ask me specifics because I would not know what to talk about lol  

Oh, thank you :kitteh: :blushed: *hugs and snuggles* That is really sweet of you to say ^__^


----------



## smitty1977

thenarrator said:


> Most recent photo I've taken of myself:
> View attachment 216658


Oh my stunning!


----------



## lawsfallmute

Primeval said:


> Me. Be gentle.
> 
> View attachment 216562


Dave Mustaine would be jealous.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> No camel hump :kitteh:
> 
> View attachment 215418
> 
> 
> View attachment 215426
> 
> 
> View attachment 215434



1st pic: YAY You are showing a lot of skin and smiling   Very sexy 20/10 

2nd Pic: You have great hair *strokes your hair*/10 Also I like the part of your face that I can see and you are cool so 15/10 (the other picture was higher because I wanna see more pictures like that one :wink: and you were smiling )

3rd Pic: Awwwe, you look like you could use a hug *hugs and snuggles*/10


Overall, very sexy. Would hit on/flirt with :wink:




BrokenBricks said:


> I would post a picture but I'm so hot my screen would melt.


Too bad you are banned because I was mad at my screen and wanted to burn it and I could have told you how to post your pic without it showing up on your screen using the spoiler and img tags




pancaketreehouse said:


> everybody here is cute!


:kitteh:
Including you <3 ^__^




thenarrator said:


> Most recent photo I've taken of myself:
> View attachment 216658


You looked great  I like your face  Your eyes and hair and pink lipstick all look cool 
15/10


----------



## smitty1977

.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

As an aside, the oh so sweet meepers occasionally gets borderline creepers.....


----------



## Vermillion

Joestar said:


> ...BANG!


Woah. I love how your eyes look here.


----------



## ThisModernLove




----------



## ThisModernLove

thenarrator said:


> Most recent photo I've taken of myself:
> View attachment 216658


Like a young Emily Deschanel


----------



## Mr. Meepers

BIGJake111 said:


> As an aside, the oh so sweet meepers occasionally gets borderline creepers.....


Only borderline?!?!?! Meep, I'm not doing my job then ... There is a reason that I have been called Mr. Creeper and Mr. Peeper by two people (and that reason was that it rhymed with my name and they wanted to call me that when we were messaging (I think I only talked about food with the person that called me Peeper lol). Oh and because it because saying "Mr. Meepers is a creeper" sounds good in a song ... Unfortunately, the recording site only keeps recordings for 6 months  It was a good song too  )


That all being said, I gotta be more definitely creepy >;D
EVERYONE, WHY ARE YOU WEARING CLOTHES!!!!! I AM A NAKED EEVEE (which means I have seen photos of you, nakedly :shocked ... I have fur, so I don't need clothes. Also, someone should pet me :kitteh:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Mr. Meepers said:


> Only borderline?!?!?! Meep, I'm not doing my job then ... There is a reason that I have been called Mr. Creeper and Mr. Peeper by two people (and that reason was that it rhymed with my name and they wanted to call me that when we were messaging (I think I only talked about food with the person that called me Peeper lol). Oh and because it because saying "Mr. Meepers is a creeper" sounds good in a song ... Unfortunately, the recording site only keeps recordings for 6 months  It was a good song too  )
> 
> 
> That all being said, I gotta be more definitely creepy >;D
> EVERYONE, WHY ARE YOU WEARING CLOTHES!!!!! I AM A NAKED EEVEE (which means I have seen photos of you, nakedly :shocked ... I have fur, so I don't need clothes. Also, someone should pet me :kitteh:


That's more like it no excuses! If you are feeling creepy than be creepy haha.


----------



## Golden Rose

♪ Work it, work it baby
Work your way 'round that room ♪


----------



## lawsfallmute

My, you're beautiful @Karma. Your eyes are enchanting.


----------



## Dalton

Primeval said:


> Me. Be gentle.
> 
> View attachment 216562


You say "be gentle", but you're showing us the middle finger. :dry:
@Karma Hot 'n' classy like always! :blushed: Those pic titles tho.... :tongue:


----------



## Golden Rose

Dalton said:


> @Karma Hot 'n' classy like always! :blushed: Those pic titles tho.... :tongue:


*<33333*

Ngl those aren't even my worst pic titles, I legitimately have two titled "fuckingmagnetshowdotheywork" and "shewantsthed" haha. Perhaps not quite as classy but I always have fun titling my pictures. ;P


----------



## Primeval

Dalton said:


> You say "be gentle", but you're showing us the middle finger.


I assumed the dry sarcasm would be readily apparent.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Karma said:


> View attachment 217274
> View attachment 217282
> 
> View attachment 217298
> View attachment 217290
> 
> 
> ♪ Work it, work it baby
> Work your way 'round that room ♪


Hi Karma, I know you are a friend, but I am going to creep on you and make comments about your body like I do to everyone else, okay? 



> View attachment 217274



* *





YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY cleavage     
I like your hair and your necklace is pretty too.
What is that on your arm? A fairy tattoo? A butterfly? It is cool 
You are also pretty 







> View attachment 217282



* *





You have such a beautiful smile ^__^
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY Some cleavage    
Red looks good on you ^__^ But why is the picture called sunset? Shouldn't it be sunrise because your might could brighten up a room :kitteh:







> View attachment 217298



* *





Again, You look great when you smile. Perhaps it is (partly) because you are a beautiful person (inside and out), so it is beautiful to see someone like you be happy. :kitteh: <3 ... The other part being that is is beautiful to see anyone express joy :kitteh:

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY Cleav..... Awe (wo)man, no boobies

* *






































> View attachment 217290



* *





YYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY CLEAVAGE in a sexy outfit  YAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY
The redness of your hair really pops here, perhaps this picture, instead of the last, should have been titled redhot.jpg ... This is also the sexiest picture of the 4 of them (although the two of you smiling were the most beautiful ^__^). Although the first one was hott too because you were bending forward and cause you were showing a tattoo that I am pretending is a fairy :kitteh: I guess they are both equally very, very hott  






> ♪ Work it, work it baby
> Work your way 'round that room ♪



* *





I don't know this song but ... *tries to work it, but fails horrible and is just goofy, making funny faces, instead*
:shocked: You told me what to do, that is even sexier than showing cleavage :shocked:    
+ 10 for telling me what to do    <3
I wish more women would tell me what to do  .... :crazy:





Okay, so, I am your friend, so I might be a little biased with your rating, but I'll try to be somewhat objective, okay?


* *





1,000,010/10 :crazy:




would flirt with, if she was single 

* *





So, I'll probably hit on her boyfriend instead  :tongue:


----------



## Gentleman

This thread is supporting the theory that higher IQ = higher level of physical attractiveness.

Higher IQ = more likely to be into psychology and to post here. Higher IQ = more likely to be hot. So everyone here is pretty hot.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Stampede said:


> This thread is supporting the theory that higher IQ = higher level of physical attractiveness.
> 
> Higher IQ = more likely to be into psychology and to post here. Higher IQ = more likely to be hot. So everyone here is pretty hot.


Instead of posting pictures, maybe we should have people solve complex mathematical problems and/or explain deep and complex theories :kitteh:


Edit: Seeing their mind would make them physically attractive >;D


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Karma said:


> View attachment 217274
> View attachment 217282
> 
> View attachment 217298
> View attachment 217290
> 
> 
> ♪ Work it, work it baby
> Work your way 'round that room ♪


You're so pretty bby girl!! I love your eyes. I know someone already said that, but hey if a lot of people say it I guess that means it true. :tongue:


----------



## Bassmasterzac

-


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Karma said:


> View attachment 217274
> View attachment 217282
> 
> View attachment 217298
> View attachment 217290
> 
> 
> ♪ Work it, work it baby
> Work your way 'round that room ♪


Facial structure less than ideal, the London poster in the background makes you desirable somehow, not sure why, cute hair, I imagine that given the right look your eyes could be some of the most captivating things on the planet, I usually avoid commenting on ones body, but you would make for someone worth cuddling based on your figure.


----------



## Dalton

BIGJake111 said:


> Facial structure less than ideal...


WRONG.

:happy:


----------



## Annie Anthonio

cudibloop said:


> Hmm


cute :wink: may I ask how old are you?


----------



## Infermiera

Mr. Meepers said:


> Instead of posting pictures, maybe we should have people solve complex mathematical problems and/or explain deep and complex theories :kitteh:
> 
> 
> Edit: Seeing their mind would make them physically attractive >;D


So math and being able to explain deep and complex theories are the only basis for intelligence?:tongue:

Anywho, this is an interesting thread. And I applaud everyone who posted their pictures to be judged. You guys are brave and for that I think you're all already incredibly hot. hehhe:wink:

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## thenarrator

Constructive criticism is welcome...Nothing mean but suggestions as to what I could do to be more attractive are much appreciated. This is kind of an experiment for me.


----------



## Bassmasterzac

thenarrator said:


> Constructive criticism is welcome...Nothing mean but suggestions as to what I could do to be more attractive are much appreciated. This is kind of an experiment for me.
> 
> View attachment 217426
> 
> 
> View attachment 217434


dont change anything. those luscious lips though..


----------



## thenarrator

Bassmasterzac said:


> dont change anything. those luscious lips though..


Haha that made my night, thanks man! XD


----------



## Purrfessor

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















First one I tried to get the pants in the picture (so hard to do). 2nd one I wanted the beret (very bad picture. Hair normally not like that but idk how berets work). 3rd is my entire Halloween costume, minus the baguette. Yes those are MC Hammer pants. I went as MC Pierre. Les Hammer Time.


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Stelliferous said:


> View attachment 217458
> View attachment 217466
> View attachment 217474
> 
> 
> First one I tried to get the pants in the picture (so hard to do). 2nd one I wanted the beret (very bad picture. Hair normally not like that but idk how berets work). 3rd is my entire Halloween costume, minus the baguette. Yes those are MC Hammer pants. I went as MC Pierre. Les Hammer Time.


You are so cute. Love those blue eyes


----------



## Annie Anthonio




----------



## Purrfessor

Win Win said:


> You are so cute. Love those blue eyes


I think I'm colorblind. You're the second to state the color of my eyes to be blue. I've only ever seen green upon inspection. It's annoying being color blind (I took a test. I know I was pretty colorblind but damn.. My own eyes?)


----------



## smitty1977

thenarrator said:


> Constructive criticism is welcome...Nothing mean but suggestions as to what I could do to be more attractive are much appreciated. This is kind of an experiment for me.
> 
> View attachment 217426
> 
> 
> View attachment 217434





Bassmasterzac said:


> dont change anything. those luscious lips though..


What he said. Every person has their own characteristic that makes them attractive.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Win Win said:


> View attachment 217514


you are gorgeous!


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Stelliferous said:


> I think I'm colorblind. You're the second to state the color of my eyes to be blue. I've only ever seen green upon inspection. It's annoying being color blind (I took a test. I know I was pretty colorblind but damn.. My own eyes?)


May be they are "blue hazel" which there is both green and blue in them. Either way those eyes are magnificent. I love blue hazel eyes so much that i made a painting of me falling into it.


----------



## smitty1977

Jakinickster said:


> you are gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 217538
> View attachment 217546


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Jakinickster said:


> you are gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 217538
> View attachment 217546


Never been a fan out of your style but as for you personally you look great, something about the way you are carrying yourself in the first picture is really nice


----------



## gwennylou




----------



## Donovan

@Jakinickster

very pretty, especially the first picture. looks like you're wearing less makeup, which to me--if anyone cares--is always more attractive... 

gives more character to the person's face, and it's almost "handsome"... which might be a weird thing to call a woman, but it always makes them more striking; as if it takes them out of the porcelain-doll-arena, and makes them instead into a person with scars and a story--someone tough and wise, _and terrible_... lol. 


i'd definitely objectify your mouth--not like in a malignant-porno-way--but in "stealing a kiss from the corner of a dimple, or from that piercing"-way. 



.... plenty of beautiful people here, and i didn't mean to single you out--for better or worse--but the 'no-makeup-look' always catches my eye.


----------



## Purrfessor

Win Win said:


> May be they are "blue hazel" which there is both green and blue in them. Either way those eyes are magnificent. I love blue hazel eyes so much that i made a painting of me falling into it.
> View attachment 217562


Hmm interesting. I guess I should begin labeling my eyes as "blue hazel" rather than "green" huh? Most of the time my pupils are too big to notice my eyes though. I hear that's how sociopaths eyes are so I'm guessing that's the reason. No need to fear, I'm a friendly sociopath (they exist).


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Please tell me I'm hot. I've been super self conscious lately...
also I made you BBQ...

oh, right: here I am.

im mary, welcome to terminus. :tongue:


----------



## Purrfessor

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Please tell me I'm hot. I've been super self conscious lately...
> also I made you BBQ...
> 
> oh, right: here I am.
> 
> im mary, welcome to terminus. :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 217690


You do not welcome us, liar!


----------



## Donovan

Stelliferous said:


> Hmm interesting. I guess I should begin labeling my eyes as "blue hazel" rather than "green" huh? Most of the time my pupils are too big to notice my eyes though. I hear that's how sociopaths eyes are so I'm guessing that's the reason. No need to fear, I'm a friendly sociopath (they exist).


dude, lol... i love your posts.


----------



## Purrfessor

Donovan said:


> dude, lol... i love your posts.


Me too.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Back for my 10's again. Feel free to heap them on me.


----------



## Scarab

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Back for my 10's again. Feel free to heap them on me.


I'll give you a cookie instead~ :3


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda




----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Scarab said:


> I'll give you a cookie instead~ :3


What kind of cookie? ^-^


----------



## Scarab

TheProphetLaLa said:


> What kind of cookie? ^-^


A homemade cookie. The best kind~


----------



## smitty1977

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Back for my 10's again. Feel free to heap them on me.


9


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

smitty1977 said:


> 9


:laughing:…You've got high standards huh? Aight smithy. I got you.


----------



## smitty1977

TheProphetLaLa said:


> :laughing:…You've got high standards huh? Aight smithy. I got you.


Lol well just because I don't think there are any 10's


----------



## smitty1977

But now I want to go out and drink


----------



## smitty1977

but i can't.. fricken work.


----------



## 66393

one of the few times i've actually dressed up in this life.

EDIT: STUPID ATTACHMENTS. Argh.


----------



## ai.tran.75

kev said:


> View attachment 217874
> 
> 
> one of the few times i've actually dressed up in this life.


Cute


----------



## 66393

smitty1977 said:


> 9


 @TheProphetLaLa you're very pretty, but that's what you get for being arrogant.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ah yes it is I, with a remarkably critical expression.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

@Grandmaster Yoda @kev

Twinsies?


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

kev said:


> @_TheProphetLaLa_ you're very pretty, but that's what you get for being arrogant.


What did I get? A 9? LOL, I don't think thats too bad. Also, I'm not being arrogant. You said it yourself, I'm very pretty. :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

TheProphetLaLa said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda @kev
> 
> Twinsies?


We would be twins but I *clearly* would participate in a debate club while @kev would start a filmmaking club.


----------



## 66393

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> We would be twins but I *clearly* would participate in a debate club while @_[Redacted]_ would start a **computer science* club.


fixed. since you were stereotyping, poetry or music would have been sufficient. i don't like movies....or groups.


----------



## pretense

TheProphetLaLa said:


> What did I get? A 9? LOL, I don't think thats too bad. Also, I'm not being arrogant. You said it yourself, I'm very pretty. :kitteh:


The average is like 18 or something, so yea, 9 is poor.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Rational Thought said:


> The average is like 18 or something, so yea, 9 is poor.


LOL. Mr. Meepers ratings don't count. He's throwing the average off balance!!


----------



## pretense

TheProphetLaLa said:


> LOL. Mr. Meepers ratings don't count. He's throwing the average off balance!!


You've got two choices here.

1) Stick with what you've said here, which is that Mr Meepers is a liar. 
or 2) retract what you've said here, and accept that your rating is sub par.

I suggest option number 2. You just don't insult Meepers, you just don't do that.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Rational Thought said:


> You've got two choices here.
> 
> 1) Stick with what you've said here, which is that Mr Meepers is a liar.
> or 2) retract what you've said here, and accept that your rating is sub par.
> 
> I suggest option number 2. You just don't insult Meepers, you just don't do that.


I insulted Meepers once. An hour later a gang of eevees showed up at my door. Never again, man.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Rational Thought said:


> You've got two choices here.
> 
> 1) Stick with what you've said here, which is that Mr Meepers is a liar.
> or 2) retract what you've said here, and accept that your rating is sub par.
> 
> I suggest option number 2. You just don't insult Meepers, you just don't do that.


I think you've underestimated the size of my ego my friend….Of course I'm going to go with option 1!!!! The muppet's gotta go.


----------



## Purrfessor

No Meepers don't leave...


----------



## pretense

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I think you've underestimated the size of my ego my friend….Of course I'm going to go with option 1!!!! The muppet's gotta go.


----------



## 45130

Wow meepers is so different than expected!!!


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Back for my 10's again. Feel free to heap them on me.


I've been moderately looking at this thread, and somehow missed this post, I saw it quoted and had to return to find it.


I have been waiting a very long Time here to be impressed by a gal, and all I can say is you have impressed me.

(Someone looks fit for a ride in a porsche 😉)


----------



## with water

http://oi61.tinypic.com/zletz.jpg
Hurray for vanity. My most recent picture of myself.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Please do sing me praises, kind lady. We're all only looking for a bit of love and admiration after all.
> 
> You say that yet you haven't rated me, which leads me to believe I am worthy but you don't want to admit it.


Although I know your ego would take it easily, I couldn't rate you a 1 purely based on your arrogance
it's a thread about physical attractiveness..so that's out of the question 
so while you are nice to look at, I don't want to give you the satisfaction of knowing so (despite the fact you already do even if I hadn't mentioned anything)


> *We're all only looking for a bit of love and admiration after all*


I gotta say that's very true..So I shall budge..
ugh you're a 9...physically
like if you were that arrogant in reality (which I don't think you are), I couldn't last a minute around you..without feeling the need to punch something...


----------



## thenarrator

Uh, okay I've been told that I need to pick better pictures of myself... Here's me earlier tonight before a party. Hope these are better:

















Ah! I didn't realize how bad the quality of these pics are til I posted them. :/ Dumb laptop camera! Anyways hope you can judge as best as you can.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Stelliferous said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_
> 
> nice arms! I'm trying to work on mine again. They used to be about double the size but I stopped exercising for years! It's interesting going from skinny to buff to skinny again because buffening up the second time I'll be more patient with form and not push for results as fast so I should get a cleaner cut. It's like sketching a drawing then erasing then resketching.


Thanks Yeah I have a love/hate relationship with exercise that does not involve exploring (like walking). Well, not hate, so much as I get in a comfy position and I get lazy :tongue: As for me, I sometimes feel like my arms are a little smaller/a little less defined, but I don't think it is that drastic (Although I did not exercise a lot last year, I dropped 40 pounds, and my diet was mostly vegetarian so I had less protein and some of that protein was not complete ... although I probably still had enough protein to reduce muscle loss while losing weight). Anyway, I used to be big into weight training while in high school and I did some in college, but lifting heavy weights and seeing how much weight I can lift has gotten less interesting, so right now I want to exercise so that I can do more and have more fun with my body, so I am trying to get into progressive calisthenics. Some of the more advanced moves seem fun and you can do most of the stuff anyway (and it is free to do), so I'm trying to get into that as my strength training routine (I still have more fun doing things that I can only do for a few reps than doing things for a lot of reps lol). Maybe I will eventually get into free running if and when I start get into running. Otherwise, one exercise that I always love doing is hiking/exploring lol. I wanna do more of that lol (maybe even go backpacking eventually lol)




dulcinea said:


> I hope you don't mind that I say a 7/10... but then again that's what I kinda dislike about this thread, because attractiveness is more than just how photogenic you are, but then again 7 is still above average. On my curve 5/10 is average looking 6/10 is kinda attractive, and 7 and higher is in the attractive range. 8 is model material, 9 is supermodel, and 10 is, I think you're possibly the result of eugenics, and cannot possibly exist in nature...or that picture HAD to be photoshopped beyond all reality , so yeah 7 is good. Be happy.
> 
> But what I like about your face is more, the expression, the serenity to it. You look intelligent, if that makes sense, and I think that's what's truly important anyway.


Oh, I don't mind. I can't be attractive to everyone lol (so I imagine others would score me lower lol), but considering 5 is average, and 8 is like a model, I'm going to say that I am pretty happy with a 7 lol (I don't consider myself to be model material, so being one below model is pretty good in my book lol). Plus, I'm in the "attractive range" :kitteh:

Awwwe, thank you *hugs* It's the glasses, they make me look smart :tongue:



coy said:


> it's the meeps himself !



Meep's true (It's true)

Meep



Infermiera said:


> Why did you wear your glasses? People won't see your face. How are they going to rate you if they can't see your face?
> 
> yay!!! Biceps!! hehehe I want to rate your biceps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Liar liar pants on fire. Your ass is mine. :tongue:



Hey, I had a few pictures without glasses  

Hehehe YAAAYYY Thank you :kitteh: I take it you liked those pictures :kitteh:


* *





Hehehe >;D <3 :kitteh:

Also, eevvees don't wear pants sooo :tongue:







gwennylou said:


> This is probably the most attractive picture I have of myself.



10/10 would hold your hand and trick or treat with (and/or buy candy and toss it in the air for kids to catch ... that is the kid's version of raining money :crazy. Would also hit on, because silly people are hott :wink:



Rage Kage said:


> Wow meepers is so different than expected!!!


Ohhhh? And what did you expect me to look like? lol ... A fluffy, furball? :kitteh:





thenarrator said:


> Uh, okay I've been told that I need to pick better pictures of myself... Here's me earlier tonight before a party. Hope these are better:
> 
> 
> Ah! I didn't realize how bad the quality of these pics are til I posted them. :/ Dumb laptop camera! Anyways hope you can judge as best as you can.





Ummmm .... I'm not sure what I should say or hold back, since you are married, but, ummm, you got that the point of this thread is about looking hott, more than pretty/gorgeous (although the two are usually related and you do look gorgeous as well). I mean that you look hott (Okay, I'm just gonna say it. YAAYYYYY CLEAVAGE    ). I have to say that you do have a sexy face (first photo) and a very beautiful smile (second photo), and I like your eyes. Also, this thread is making me realize that I find red outfits on women to be hott, I never new that before, but I guess red outfits (well dresses) are sexy to me. I guess you can always learn something about yourself 

30/10 Would narrate a story with .... OR would narrate Halloween with :tongue: (following people in costumes while making stuff up about them might be creepy, sooooo we can hammer out the details later to make it less creepy lol :tongue


----------



## Purrfessor

@Mr. Meepers
Ah yes I go very slow with my strength building (high weight) because I too am not so interested in that. I much prefer to work on mobility and flexibility. I mostly do yoga these days but I'm adding some light strength training as well, though nothing too serious. Just enough to flex, you know? High rep lower weight.


----------



## thenarrator

Mr. Meepers said:


> Ummmm .... I'm not sure what I should say or hold back, since you are married, but, ummm, you got that the point of this thread is about looking hott, more than pretty/gorgeous (although the two are usually related and you do look gorgeous as well). I mean that you look hott (Okay, I'm just gonna say it. YAAYYYYY CLEAVAGE    ). I have to say that you do have a sexy face (first photo) and a very beautiful smile (second photo), and I like your eyes. Also, this thread is making me realize that I find red outfits on women to be hott, I never new that before, but I guess red outfits (well dresses) are sexy to me. I guess you can always learn something about yourself
> 
> 30/10 Would narrate a story with .... OR would narrate Halloween with :tongue: (following people in costumes while making stuff up about them might be creepy, sooooo we can hammer out the details later to make it less creepy lol :tongue


Meepers...what can I say? You are very kind and very delusional. Haha thank you for your nice words buddy, you make me laugh. I had to go search for the pictures you previously posted: You are super cute! I like your hair. And I agree with everyone else: It's a generally known fact that your arms are pretty ripped man. Bless your face. ^_^ And yes, I am very married and even more faithful and in love but since when can we not find other people (be they married or single) cute? It's all just good fun!


----------



## Superfluous

Ah!! AHHH!! *holds hands up and drops to my knees* dont shoot, dont shoo--- wait a second.. is that... no way omg, holy cheese and crackers i just had the fright of my life, my hairs stood up, my heart dropped, and i felt a cold sweat break, and felt like my stomach was going to fallll out of my butt because you would not believe, I thought i was going to get murdered just now people. @Mr. Meepers carries some intense weapons of mass destruction, and the way he flaunts it you wonder if the infamous meepster has a permit for those! PUT THOSE GUNS AWAY, YOU TYRANT, YOU TIGER MAN, YOU. *rawwr*

also, the shock has overwhelmed me, I think,.. *grabs heart, staggers around and whispers* I think.. I think I can see the light.. *falls to the ground and dies*


----------



## Golden Rose

@Mr. Meepers ∞/10 keep Meeping! @Doctor Sleep is fucking adorable <3

My plans for a Jessica Rabbit cosplay flew out of the window but expect some slutty catness tomorrow :kitteh:


----------



## with water

Gah I don't know what all these thanks mean. >.>


----------



## AddictiveMuse

gwennylou said:


> This is probably the most attractive picture I have of myself.


BEST PICTURE EVER!
10/10
(also I know this photo was a joke, but for some reason I just love your eyes, they look so ENFP to me)


----------



## cinnabun

thenarrator said:


> Uh, okay I've been told that I need to pick better pictures of myself... Here's me earlier tonight before a party. Hope these are better:
> 
> View attachment 220770
> 
> 
> View attachment 220778
> 
> 
> Ah! I didn't realize how bad the quality of these pics are til I posted them. :/ Dumb laptop camera! Anyways hope you can judge as best as you can.


You are fucking beautiful. I'm jealous:kitteh:<3333.


----------



## Animal

xdollie. said:


> You are fucking beautiful. I'm jealous:kitteh:<3333.


She is beautiful but .. so are you!!!

(Yeah, I creeped on your profile page/ pics)


----------



## cinnabun

Animal said:


> She is beautiful but .. so are you!!!
> 
> (Yeah, I creeped on your profile page/ pics)


:shocked:

:blushed:<3.


----------



## Manhu

.


----------



## Slagasauras

I think this is very shallow and disgusting. I feel oddly compelled to take part though, hm...
I'll feel like a big slime ball but...







Now to pretend that I didn't enjoy that.


----------



## Slagasauras

7.5 you go glen coco


----------



## Slagasauras

Manhu said:


> View attachment 220986





Yoohoo Larry said:


> 7.5 you go glen coco


I'm an idiot and forgot to quote this, oops.


----------



## Devrim

Lets keep this light hearted, and for old times sakes:

~Done~


And to the guy with the longish hair,
I'd say maybe like a 6-7,
Color would probably make the score higher ^.^


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Stelliferous said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_
> Ah yes I go very slow with my strength building (high weight) because I too am not so interested in that. I much prefer to work on mobility and flexibility. I mostly do yoga these days but I'm adding some light strength training as well, though nothing too serious. Just enough to flex, you know? High rep lower weight.


Well that is cool  Hmmm as far as flexibility, mobility, and getting a good workout is concerned, a lot of people flock to yoga for that, but I am a tiny bit surprised (well maybe I am not really surprised) that ballet is not more popular. I mean it involves great flexibility, a lot of movement, and it looks like it could be a great workout while also being able to express oneself in graceful movement (never done it, but that is the impression I get from it and it seems like an activity that would be amazing for physical fitness).

As far as high reps and low weight, you may not be that interested in progressive calisthenics just yet, but just the normal body weight movements to may like. Or more aerobic activities as well.



thenarrator said:


> Meepers...what can I say? You are very kind and very delusional. Haha thank you for your nice words buddy, you make me laugh. I had to go search for the pictures you previously posted: You are super cute! I like your hair. And I agree with everyone else: It's a generally known fact that your arms are pretty ripped man. Bless your face. ^_^ And yes, I am very married and even more faithful and in love but since when can we not find other people (be they married or single) cute? It's all just good fun!


Why some women I call pretty call me delusional >.< lol :tongue: Hahaha I'm glad I made you laugh. I liked seeing your pictures, so I got excited, and when I'm all energetic, I do want to make people smile ^__^
Wait? Whaaaat? Me? (Super) Cute? My hair? My hair that is thinning is cute/likable? Really?! :blushed: (Ohhhh, okay, now I get why sometimes people call me delusional :tongue 
And you think my arms are ripped and everyone knows it :blushed: Well, um, I don't know about everyone :blushed:
:blushed: Thank you :kitteh:

True, true, but my hesitation was with whether or not I should say, "YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY Cleavage" not with whether or not you we cute (which you are :wink. Although, since you are okay with it YAAAAYYYYYY Cleavage  Oh wait, I was not wearing any cleavage *hides chest* :tongue:




Superfluous said:


> Ah!! AHHH!! *holds hands up and drops to my knees* dont shoot, dont shoo--- wait a second.. is that... no way omg, holy cheese and crackers i just had the fright of my life, my hairs stood up, my heart dropped, and i felt a cold sweat break, and felt like my stomach was going to fallll out of my butt because you would not believe, I thought i was going to get murdered just now people. @_Mr. Meepers_ carries some intense weapons of mass destruction, and the way he flaunts it you wonder if the infamous meepster has a permit for those! PUT THOSE GUNS AWAY, YOU TYRANT, YOU TIGER MAN, YOU. *rawwr*
> 
> also, the shock has overwhelmed me, I think,.. *grabs heart, staggers around and whispers* I think.. I think I can see the light.. *falls to the ground and dies*


Hahaha That was such a funny compliment that I don't know whether I should laugh or blush profusely. I think I am doing both and I'm really not sure why I am hiding part of my head in my shirt lol. It is not like you can see me (Or can you?!?!?! Dun dun dun!), but, never the less I can't stop smiling lol :blushed: :kitteh: I love your post too much :blushed: :kitteh: <3 lol


Anyways: Oh noes, don't die :crying: I will have to do all I can to save you, which includes mouth to mouth :blushed:. You would not want that now, would you? Now step away from the light. Hurry :crying:




Karma said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_ ∞/10 keep Meeping! @_Doctor Sleep_ is fucking adorable <3
> 
> My plans for a Jessica Rabbit cosplay flew out of the window but expect some slutty catness tomorrow :kitteh:


:kitteh: <3


* *

























Awe, too bad, Jessica Rabbit would have been great for this thread  But slutty catness sounds equally good :kitteh:



SimplisticFortitude said:


> Gah I don't know what all these thanks mean. >.>


I think it means they appreciate your photo/you sharing your photo (it may mean that they like it, but did not want and/or feel comfortable rating it). Although, for what it is worth, I think that you are very good looking ^__^




Yoohoo Larry said:


> I think this is very shallow and disgusting. I feel oddly compelled to take part though, hm...
> I'll feel like a big slime ball but...
> View attachment 221002
> 
> Now to pretend that I didn't enjoy that.


Yeah, I said my piece in the beginning/my first post on this thread too ^__^ ... That all being said, it is okay to have preferences for physical features (although, I personally don't believe that people are either hot or not and that is it, I believe physical attraction is very fluid) and it is a part of our world, but a lot of the pictures are not just looks, but how someone dresses, their facial expressions, their decision to be goofy or not (sometimes a picture shows more than just what a person looks like, sometimes a picture shows thoughts and emotions a person was feeling the moment that picture was taken ... of course sometimes I get so excited to finally see a poster that I wanted to see that may overall feelings of them based n their posts get lumped into their as well). That all being said, if people where using hurtful names to describe people they were not attracted too, I would agree with you, but I think it is okay for someone to say whether or not someone finds someone attractive if they are asking for said opinion. And, you can always do what I do, See the beauty in everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

That being said, your photo tells me that you are bored/disinterested and/or too focused at looking at your screen that you seem more closed. That being said, the photo in your avatar seems much more open and confident and happy and the happiness of others is a beautiful thing *stalk stalk stalk* But you have a photo in your album (the second one) that is very beautiful because you look so happy in it, so, as a suggestion, I would say that that photo shows you at your best, imo.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

BIGJake111 said:


> I've been moderately looking at this thread, and somehow missed this post, I saw it quoted and had to return to find it.
> 
> 
> I have been waiting a very long Time here to be impressed by a gal, and all I can say is you have impressed me.
> 
> (Someone looks fit for a ride in a porsche )


Thanks Jake, ya lucky ass with a porche and all. :') I'm gonna stick to riding my unicycle though. Its good exercise. :tongue:



AddictiveMuse said:


> Although I know your ego would take it easily, I couldn't rate you a 1 purely based on your arrogance
> it's a thread about physical attractiveness..so that's out of the question
> so while you are nice to look at, I don't want to give you the satisfaction of knowing so (despite the fact you already do even if I hadn't mentioned anything)
> 
> I gotta say that's very true..So I shall budge..
> ugh you're a 9...physically
> like if you were that arrogant in reality (which I don't think you are), I couldn't last a minute around you..without feeling the need to punch something...


Girl you would love me don't front. :tongue: I'll take the 9 though. Tank you vedy much. :kitteh:


----------



## TreeBob

mmhmmm


----------



## smitty1977

Omg Becky look at that butt, it looks like one of those rap guys girlfriends. 

Lol just poking fun at your ripped jeans


----------



## thenarrator

xdollie. said:


> You are fucking beautiful. I'm jealous:kitteh:<3333.


Well I (briefly) stalked your profile too and _you_ are really beautiful! You've got nothing to be jealous of at all. ^_^


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Italian lambskin driving gloves douche or dapper?


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Ignore the polo haha.


----------



## thenarrator

BIGJake111 said:


> Ignore the polo haha.


Cute. I think you come across a bit more playful than sexy (maybe if you put the arm down...lose the hat and the glove) but you have nice facial structure and eyes. If we reversed Justin Timberlake's age about 10 years and gave him a better haircut I think the similarities between you two would be pretty striking. Nice jacket too.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Solid didn't really want to go too much for sexy, more just enjoying a nice outfit, thanks haha. And thanks about the jacket.


----------



## ai.tran.75

happy halloween =) no need for rating


----------



## thenarrator

Last time I post a picture of myself on this thread for _awhile_. This is becoming indulgent...


----------



## thenarrator

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 221354
> happy halloween =) no need for rating


You are so pretty and you have a beautiful figure, your waistline is practically nothing!


----------



## serenitative

7/10.

You have a gorgeous smile and I can tell you must be rather exuberant, at least, that's what I'm reading. Your eyes are very expressive, too!

And now for me:


----------



## dulcinea

Mr. Meepers said:


> Oh, I don't mind. I can't be attractive to everyone lol (so I imagine others would score me lower lol), but considering 5 is average, and 8 is like a model, I'm going to say that I am pretty happy with a 7 lol (I don't consider myself to be model material, so being one below model is pretty good in my book lol). Plus, I'm in the "attractive range" :kitteh:


It's okay. I rated you higher than I'd rate myself. I'm pretty sure I'm a 6, even though some days I feel <5. I know I'm a plain jane. Totally not fishing for compliments xD


----------



## dulcinea

I usually enjoy going on here until I realize that every single female that posts is way more attractive than me (and then I'm reminded why I can hardly get a date lol)


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Hook and I.....I wonder whats the MBTI type of the guy next to me


----------



## Donovan

dulcinea said:


> It's okay. I rated you higher than I'd rate myself. I'm pretty sure I'm a 6, even though some days I feel <5. I know I'm a plain jane. Totally not fishing for compliments xD


you're definitely not plain. 

you've got the good sort of "unusual look"--striking.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 219458
> 
> yes


Holy crap Pancake!! I was digging around the forum (I've missed a heap) and stumbled across this..
...so yeah :blushed: that's a _pretty _good photo of you


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

AddictiveMuse said:


> Holy crap Pancake!! I was digging around the forum (I've missed a heap) and stumbled across this..
> ...so yeah :blushed: that's a _pretty _good photo of you











My breakfast, best looking pancakes I know of.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

BIGJake111 said:


> My breakfast, best looking pancakes I know of.


:shocked: THAT IS DEFINITELY HOT. Just sayin' :blushed:


----------



## Sempiturtle

Cotillion said:


> phew
> i'm still straight


*Hairflip.* Thank you for the compliment ..


----------



## trifire

A pic of me at the piano:
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAdQ/Qp64Txm_HL4/w216-h162-p-no/14+-+1.mov

A selfie taken in front of a bookshelf.
#shelfie
https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/530542140149886976/riZ--ort_400x400.jpeg

I rate... I am not a critic of looks lol. 10/10 everybody is beautiful.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

thenarrator said:


> @Superfluous and @ayaphotic You both are so gorgeous and what makes it even better is you both seem really humble. 10/10
> 
> Last time I ever post a picture of myself on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it: Becoming self aware that my whole “appeal” depends solely on big boobs, good lighting, and makeup tricks.


Uhmmm did they grow? That aside the facial expressions in the last two pics make me positively biased towards any girl that makes them.


----------



## thenarrator

Andromeda31 said:


> @thenarrator
> 
> I'm sure that once a person gets to know your personality it outshines the outward "appeal" that you have. I'd imagine that being ridiculously good looking feels like both a gift and a curse at times.


Wow, I don't know what to say to this other than thank you, you are incredibly kind. When I worked in cosmetology I got to work with a lot of models on their makeup, I know I'm not under that "ridiculously good looking" catagory. However I am a believer that if you're a nice person your internal beauty will reflect upon your outward appearance. If you're as lovely to strangers online as you are to people you know in person, I'm positive that beauty is evident with you.



Sempiturtle said:


> 9/10. You have a really pretty face but god damn it. Put on something decent. You're a lot prettier without your boobs almost popping out of your shirt.


Well, you yourself are very attractive: nice facial structure and warm smile. Also, thank you for the compliment but I think it's my job to decide what's decent and what's not on my own body. Quite frankly, I believe breasts are over sexualized in most cultures and if I want to show them or not should not dictate someone's opinion of me. This thread is entitled "Hot or Not" not "The Cleavage Police" I was not exposing anything worthy of being taken down by a moderator, I see no problem here. Please don't take this as aggression, merely as an expression of varying opinion.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

thenarrator said:


> @_Superfluous_ and @_ayaphotic_ You both are so gorgeous and what makes it even better is you both seem really humble. 10/10
> 
> Last time I ever post a picture of myself on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it: Becoming self aware that my whole “appeal” depends solely on big boobs, good lighting, and makeup tricks.


Ummm if I had bewbies like that I would be showing them off too. No shame. :frustrating: And you're supah pwetty too.


----------



## thenarrator

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Ummm if I had bewbies like that I would be showing them off too. No shame. :frustrating: And you're supah pwetty too.


Okay, I remember you posting a picture of yourself awhile back and wishing I looked more like you, _you_ are so pretty! And honestly I'd much rather have a smaller chest. My back hurts a lot because I'm not evenly proportioned, if I wear a low cut top I get chastised for it, and I think petite girls are super cute! Also, I noticed you're very confident which apparently a lot of people find threatening...You probably know this already but confidence is beautiful, keep it up. I wish I had more confidence.

@BIGJake111 Uh actually yes, no joke. Can't fit into any of my bras anymore. What do you mean biased? I'm intrigued...

@pancaketreehouse Dudebro, you're hilarious.


----------



## ai.tran.75

smitty1977 said:


> wow, i think your waist and my arm are about the same size.


Hahahaha yeah I'm quite slender very I know


----------



## Emerald Legend

TheProphetLaLa said:


> *Ummm if I had bewbies like that I would be showing them off too.* No shame. :frustrating: And you're supah pwetty too.


Why?


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Emerald Legend said:


> Why?


Because they're awesome. And everyone should bathe in their awesomeness glow. Sharing is caring. You, as an INFJ kindness muffin surprise, would know this well I'd imagine.


----------



## Catallena

This thread....


----------



## thenarrator

@Siouxsie 

*You* feel unpretty or you feel the *other* people on this thread feel unpretty? If the former: I doubt it. It's a scientific fact all meme users are sexier than all non-meme users. If the latter: Possibly, but I think the vast majority of us who comment on people's pictures want to tell them they are pretty to make them feel not so unpretty. Science.


----------



## Catallena

thenarrator said:


> @Siouxsie
> 
> *You* feel unpretty or you feel the *other* people on this thread feel unpretty? If the former: I doubt it. It's a scientific fact all meme users are sexier than all non-meme users. If the latter: Possibly, but I think the vast majority of us who comment on people's pictures want to tell them they are pretty to make them feel not so unpretty. Science.


Oh I meant *me*


----------



## thenarrator

Siouxsie said:


> Oh I meant *me*


Quick fix: Take a picture of yourself and let the "likes" and nice comments quell your doubts. I would be more than happy to constructively criticize your appearance. No charge. 99% of everyone who comments on other peoples pictures are really nice about it.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Karma said:


> It really doesn't but you're being adorable as always. Considering it was one of the rare occasions I actually had to leave the house, because of haircuts and errands and boring 'real world' matters, "I logged out for _this_?" has never been any more appropriate.


Well fine, I could use more pictures but I don't wanna asked to send me some :kitteh: :tongue:

Ohhh that is what your shirt said. Okay. Secret eevee fact: Like 90% of the time an eevee looks at the chest of a female stranger (irl, not the interwebs) it is actual to look at the print or read what is on the shirt  lol




MelodyGirl said:


> No, see, @_Mr. Meepers_, you even compliment the guys. You are actually super nice and thoughtful. I see through your whore exterior. ;-)


I only do that to throw you off  Okay, I'm nice, but I really mean what I say and I do like complimenting all the pretty and beautiful and smart single women :blushed: <3

P.S. Some posts make me really excited (not in that way >.<) because I finally get to see some people who I may of crushed on and see that they are beautiful both inside and out <3




Superfluous said:


> Despite Antipode's manipulation against it :laughing:, I've decided to do it, since in real life, i dont look as good as I do in photos -__- TRUST ME. ( my face has like a million awkward quirks in one.. things im insecure about, so dont rule me as a jerk please, just because i get a little happy over people that dont know me, thinking im pretty... cause im just a pathetic person okay :frustrating::laughing
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227602


You are really pretty and I bet you look good as you do in photos because you are really nice and cool and when people she the person you are, it can shape how they see you and you are a beautiful person, so I think people will see that on the outside as well :kitteh:


Also, it is not pathetic. I mean we all have insecurities and we want to be valued by others and many societies place a lot of value on a woman's sexuality and her looks when valuing her as a person, but you and every other woman are worth so much more and it is a shame that, in my interpretation of my experience, that so many woman are made to feel ugly and worthless because of their looks, when most of them are so beautiful and talented and have their own personality traits that make them awesome. We all have our own strengths and weaknesses and you your humanness is beautiful and will be beautiful to people who will click with you, and beauty can translate pretty well into sexy, so you are hott, but, if you wanna be hotter you could talk about having your way with an eevee :kitteh: <3 :crazy: But you are already hott :kitteh:



thenarrator said:


> @_Superfluous_ and @_ayaphotic_ You both are so gorgeous and what makes it even better is you both seem really humble. 10/10
> 
> Last time I ever post a picture of myself on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it: Becoming self aware that my whole “appeal” depends solely on big boobs, good lighting, and makeup tricks.


Not gonna lie, I like big boobs and I like boobs in general. So I will admit, since I don't know much about you, that is a huge appeal and you have a nice face. I like your facial expressions, but your last two photos are silly and that makes you seem fun, so I would not say that your appeal is only on your boobs, good lighting, and makeup ... You can get a lot of appeal for tour facial expressions, the sexy ones and the silly ones (especially the silly ones )

That being said once someone gets to know you, I have a feeling that there would be a lot more to your appeal.






Sempiturtle said:


> YAY I DID IT. I think. Anyway go wild.


You're cute :wink: Would flirt with :kitteh:





trifire said:


> A pic of me at the piano:
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAdQ/Qp64Txm_HL4/w216-h162-p-no/14+-+1.mov
> 
> A selfie taken in front of a bookshelf.
> #shelfie
> https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/530542140149886976/riZ--ort_400x400.jpeg
> 
> I rate... I am not a critic of looks lol. 10/10 everybody is beautiful.


10/10 You are an element in the set of everybody :kitteh:



Siouxsie said:


> This thread....


I think you are cool, so you will be pretty to me ^__^

*flirt flirt flirt* Post some pictures, please :kitteh:  >;D


----------



## Scarab

thenarrator said:


>


Why can't I make kewl faces like that and still make it look kewl...): Ah well, atleast I can smile.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

thenarrator said:


> Okay, I remember you posting a picture of yourself awhile back and wishing I looked more like you, _you_ are so pretty! And honestly I'd much rather have a smaller chest. My back hurts a lot because I'm not evenly proportioned, if I wear a low cut top I get chastised for it, and I think petite girls are super cute! Also, I noticed you're very confident which apparently a lot of people find threatening...You probably know this already but confidence is beautiful, keep it up. I wish I had more confidence.
> 
> @BIGJake111 Uh actually yes, no joke. Can't fit into any of my bras anymore. What do you mean biased? I'm intrigued...
> 
> 
> (End quote here, somehow I flubbed up the formatting)
> 
> As long as they stay even haha, a blessing and a nuisance works the same for guys with our attributes. As for being biased, simply any girl, a 4 , 9, 3, or 10. Instantly looks way better with a somewhat silly facial expression like yours in the last two photos.


----------



## thenarrator

@Scarab I wouldn't say that face of mine exudes "kewlness". More like "I don't know what to do with my face." Keep smiling. 
@BIGJake111 Oh I know what you mean, my husband is extremely "blessed" in places I'm obviously not. Dudebro has to tuck and maneuver himself in pants like you wouldn't believe. Haha okay, you've got a point. People who aren't afraid to be silly or quirky have their own appeal to them. 
@Mr. Meepers Thank you lovely, that was really sweet. I agree with others when they say if you look beyond the crazy high ratings and funny comments you post, you are a genuinely kind being who gives everyone a compliment. That's a strength in itself.


----------



## Sempiturtle

thenarrator said:


> Wow, I don't know what to say to this other than thank you, you are incredibly kind. When I worked in cosmetology I got to work with a lot of models on their makeup, I know I'm not under that "ridiculously good looking" catagory. However I am a believer that if you're a nice person your internal beauty will reflect upon your outward appearance. If you're as lovely to strangers online as you are to people you know in person, I'm positive that beauty is evident with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you yourself are very attractive: nice facial structure and warm smile. Also, thank you for the compliment but I think it's my job to decide what's decent and what's not on my own body. Quite frankly, I believe breasts are over sexualized in most cultures and if I want to show them or not should not dictate someone's opinion of me. This thread is entitled "Hot or Not" not "The Cleavage Police" I was not exposing anything worthy of being taken down by a moderator, I see no problem here. Please don't take this as aggression, merely as an expression of varying opinion.


Don't take it too much to the heart I wasn't trying to offend you. Some people don't like the attention they'll get when their cleavage is visible. I don't think I worded it correctly which happens quite often .. But you're really good-looking too. I just thought you did that on PURPOSE to get the wrong attention. And I really don't like seeing that. I don't like guys hitting on women just because of yeah, that. I hope you understand what I mean I don't know how else I can explain myself.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

@Sempiturtle, you have you beautiful eyes.


----------



## Sempiturtle

lifeisanillusion said:


> View attachment 228154
> 
> 
> View attachment 228162
> 
> 
> @Sempiturtle, you have you beautiful eyes.


Thank you!


----------



## ayaphotic

thenarrator said:


> @Superfluous and @ayaphotic You both are so gorgeous and what makes it even better is you both seem really humble. 10/10
> 
> Last time I ever post a picture of myself on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it: Becoming self aware that my whole “appeal” depends solely on big boobs, good lighting, and makeup tricks.


You're so beautiful!! I'm positive that you look pretty in any light, with your boobs and makeup tricks there or not uwu
(Btw if you like your boobs showing, don't let anyone tell you to put on something decent. It's your body, sweetie. Work it if you wanna!!)


----------



## thenarrator

Sempiturtle said:


> Don't take it too much to the heart I wasn't trying to offend you. Some people don't like the attention they'll get when their cleavage is visible. I don't think I worded it correctly which happens quite often .. But you're really good-looking too. I just thought you did that on PURPOSE to get the wrong attention. And I really don't like seeing that. I don't like guys hitting on women just because of yeah, that. I hope you understand what I mean I don't know how else I can explain myself.


No offense taken! Like I said I just simply disagree with your viewpoint on breasts and showing cleavage. You are entitled to your opinion as I am entitled to mine and how I dress. If I did intentionally show a certain amount of cleavage why would that make me or any other woman for that matter an attention seeker? If by trying to get the wrong attention you mean "asking for it" then no I wasn't. No one asks for it. I wasn't asking for anything other than someone to voice their opinion on if they personally thought I was attractive. I'm not asking for it now by wearing my low cut v-neck red t-shirt in the comfort of my own home and I definitely wasn't asking for anything when I was raped repeatedly at 8 years old at my elementary school. If a man or woman chooses to try and degrade or defile _anyone's_ body it doesn't justify their actions no matter how provocatively or modestly the victim is dressed. Society should be teaching everyone less about covering up and being ashamed of showing their bodies and teaching everyone more on why it's wrong to judge, harass, and hurt others. Anyways, again, no offense taken and I hope we can focus more on praising one another for what we find beautiful about them than criticizing them for what we don't. 



ayaphotic said:


> You're so beautiful!! I'm positive that you look pretty in any light, with your boobs and makeup tricks there or not uwu
> (Btw if you like your boobs showing, don't let anyone tell you to put on something decent. It's your body, sweetie. Work it if you wanna!!)


Aw you are an absolute sweetheart, thank you gorgeous! ^_^


----------



## Sempiturtle

thenarrator said:


> No offense taken! Like I said I just simply disagree with your viewpoint on breasts and showing cleavage. You are entitled to your opinion as I am entitled to mine and how I dress. If I did intentionally show a certain amount of cleavage why would that make me or any other woman for that matter an attention seeker? If by trying to get the wrong attention you mean "asking for it" then no I wasn't. No one asks for it. I wasn't asking for anything other than someone to voice their opinion on if they personally thought I was attractive. I'm not asking for it now by wearing my low cut v-neck red t-shirt in the comfort of my own home and I definitely wasn't asking for anything when I was raped repeatedly at 8 years old at my elementary school. If a man or woman chooses to try and degrade or defile _anyone's_ body it doesn't justify their actions no matter how provocatively or modestly the victim is dressed. Society should be teaching everyone less about covering up and being ashamed of showing their bodies and teaching everyone more on why it's wrong to judge, harass, and hurt others. Anyways, again, no offense taken and I hope we can focus more on praising one another for what we find beautiful about them than criticizing them for what we don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw you are an absolute sweetheart, thank you gorgeous! ^_^


I didn't particulary ask for your whole life story. And I didn't mean it that way. With attention I mean with guys harrassing you.


----------



## thenarrator

Sempiturtle said:


> I didn't particulary ask for your whole life story. And I didn't mean it that way. With attention I mean with guys harrassing you.


That was hardly my whole life story. Sorry if I upset you... :sad:


----------



## Sempiturtle

thenarrator said:


> That was hardly my whole life story. Sorry if I upset you... :sad:


Nah, story was just too much to read.


----------



## johnnyyukon

thenarrator said:


> Last time I ever post a picture of myself on this thread:
> I call it: Becoming self aware that my whole “appeal” depends solely on big boobs, good lighting, and makeup tricks.





Sempiturtle said:


> 9/10. You have a really pretty face but god damn it. Put on something decent. You're a lot prettier without your boobs almost popping out of your shirt.


Yes, quite lovely face. Great rack as well. Thank you for NOT putting on something decent. Work wut yo mama gave you.


----------



## Sempiturtle

johnnyyukon said:


> Yes, quite lovely face. Great rack as well. Thank you for NOT putting on something decent. Work wut yo mama gave you.


Any straight male would say that.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Avert your eyes!! Nah, I guess I'm physically attractive. Don't really care (though I used to).






























I wish my butt was bigger.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sempiturtle said:


> Any straight male would say that.



I'll admit, ya got me.


----------



## Sempiturtle

johnnyyukon said:


> I'll admit, ya got me.


Duh. I'm always right. =3


----------



## Emerald Legend

johnnyyukon said:


> Yes, quite lovely face. Great rack as well. Thank you for NOT putting on something decent. Work wut yo mama gave you.


da fuk..she's not showing that off for you. It probably gives her confidence to accent the best features she has. Love her pictures though. She has great..um, eyes :happy:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Emerald Legend said:


> da fuk..she's not showing that off for you. It probably gives her confidence to accent the best features she has. Love her pictures though. She has great..um, eyes :happy:



No, she deleted it, but said "this is for YOU johnny!" But yeah, Women dress like that to stay indoors where no one can ever see them.

I do agree that it probably does give her confidence though. And more power to her. But she still gotta advertise. 

I think I look best in my cheetah thong, but I am way more empowered when I strut on the beach than at home in the mirror.

yah, uh, eyes too.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Sempiturtle said:


> Any straight male would say that.


Well, I'm a straight female and I'm saying the same thing. So what now?


----------



## Sempiturtle

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Well, I'm a straight female and I'm saying the same thing. So what now?


Why the hell is everyone getting so pissy with me. Get over it. I already said it and we can't change the past, nor will I change my opinion.
"No one asked you to change it." I'm just pointing it out.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Sempiturtle said:


> Why the hell is everyone getting so pissy with me. Get over it. I already said it and we can't change the past, nor will I change my opinion.
> "No one asked you to change it." I'm just pointing it out.


They're getting pissy because your post was rude af. And you keep harping on about it. "A guy would say that, bla bla bla bla bla bla bla." Keep those ridiculous opinions to yourself, or prepare to get called out. Stop whining because people are calling you out on policing the way others decide to dress themselves. Since when do you get to decide whether someone is dressed decently or not on the _HOT OR NOT_ thread? If you don't like cleavage, then go watch the disney channel or something. You feel me homegirl?


----------



## Sempiturtle

TheProphetLaLa said:


> They're getting pissy because your post was rude af. And you keep harping on about it. "A guy would say that, bla bla bla bla bla bla bla." Keep those ridiculous opinions to yourself, or prepare to get called out. Stop whining because people are calling you out on policing the way others decide to dress themselves. Since when do you get to decide whether someone is dressed decently or not on the _HOT OR NOT_ thread? If you don't like cleavage, then go watch the disney channel or something. You feel me homegirl?


Depends on how you look at it, I just stated my honest opinion. 
I was clearly joking about the other statements. Though do admit that I'm sometimes too blunt and don't think about what I'm going to say. If that's what you're getting at. Clearly the guy before took notice of the fact that it was a joke. Until you made a pissy post on the woman straight part. That's when my anger was triggered.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Sempiturtle said:


> Depends on how you look at it, I just stated my honest opinion.
> I was clearly joking about the other statements. Though do admit that I'm sometimes too blunt and don't think about what I'm going to say. If that's what you're getting at. Clearly the guy before took notice of the fact that it was a joke. Until you made a pissy post on the woman straight part. That's when my anger was triggered.


No, it doesn't depend on how I look at it. Thats the way it is. You need to take a step back and evaluate your statements before you make them. Being "too blunt" is not an excuse for being rude and inconsiderate. Not to mention that you're on a forum so you have extra time to think your thoughts through before you post them.  I don't care when or where your anger was triggered or if that was your honest opinion or not. Its your responsibility to make sure you don't say things in a manner that will offend people.


----------



## WickerDeer

@_thenarrator_ 

I usually don't post in this thread because the number thing makes me uncomfortable (I don't know how to count). But I just wanted to tell you that I thought you were kind of pretty when you first posted your pictures, but after seeing more of your personality you seem absolutely stunning.

So, I personally don't think your whole appeal is just your boobs and lighting. Edit: I mean, I honestly think you are very pretty...but my point is that I feel your thoughts were also pretty (Ok...I'm not good at this thread...*laughing*). TBH--I find it difficult to judge someone's beauty using only the physical.

Edit again: And also, I agree with you about the cleavage. It's silly that girls with bigger boobs would be disrespected because they wear the same clothing as is alright on smaller girls. Or that anyone should be disrespected for any clothing. Clothing is not a language...and it doesn't advertise. Some people do react to it, but that's their responsibility...because they are responsible for their own behavior...not some shirt.


----------



## Sempiturtle

TheProphetLaLa said:


> No, it doesn't depend on how I look at it. Thats the way it is. You need to take a step back and evaluate your statements before you make them. Being "too blunt" is not an excuse for being rude and inconsiderate. Not to mention that you're on a forum so you have extra time to think your thoughts through before you post them.  I don't care when or where your anger was triggered or if that was your honest opinion or not. Its your responsibility to make sure you don't say things in a manner that will offend people.


Then I don't care either. I don't know her or you anyway.


----------



## thenarrator

meltedsorbet said:


> @_thenarrator_
> 
> I usually don't post in this thread because the number thing makes me uncomfortable (I don't know how to count). But I just wanted to tell you that I thought you were kind of pretty when you first posted your pictures, but after seeing more of your personality you seem absolutely stunning.
> 
> So, I personally don't think your whole appeal is just your boobs and lighting. Edit: I mean, I honestly think you are very pretty...but my point is that I feel your thoughts were also pretty (Ok...I'm not good at this thread...*laughing*). TBH--I find it difficult to judge someone's beauty using only the physical.
> 
> Edit again: And also, I agree with you about the cleavage. It's silly that girls with bigger boobs would be disrespected because they wear the same clothing as is alright on smaller girls. Or that anyone should be disrespected for any clothing. Clothing is not a language...and it doesn't advertise. Some people do react to it, but that's their responsibility...because they are responsible for their own behavior...not some shirt.


Thank you so much. That is by far the kindest thing anyone could have said to me on here. You're both articulate and compassionate. I'm sure you must be one of the most beautiful PerC members in word and deed as well as the physical.


----------



## Wellsy

Rate this or hate this.


----------



## WickerDeer

thenarrator said:


> Thank you so much. That is by far the kindest thing anyone could have said to me on here. You're both articulate and compassionate. I'm sure you must be one of the most beautiful PerC members in word and deed as well as the physical.


:blushed:Awww. Thank you! I'm going to have a little bounce in my step today...*laughing*

Edit: TBH, I think I can understand how you feel a little, and it was nice to hear it articulated.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

thenarrator said:


> @_Scarab_ I wouldn't say that face of mine exudes "kewlness". More like "I don't know what to do with my face." Keep smiling.
> @_BIGJake111_ Oh I know what you mean, my husband is extremely "blessed" in places I'm obviously not. Dudebro has to tuck and maneuver himself in pants like you wouldn't believe. Haha okay, you've got a point. People who aren't afraid to be silly or quirky have their own appeal to them.
> @_Mr. Meepers_ Thank you lovely, that was really sweet. I agree with others when they say if you look beyond the crazy high ratings and funny comments you post, you are a genuinely kind being who gives everyone a compliment. That's a strength in itself.


:shocked: What is wrong with my crazy high ratings (I swear, my ratings don't do drugs ) and funny comments? :shocked:
lol

Anyway, you are very sweet and after reading some of your other posts, you are strong and your outer prettiness (which, imo, is very high) pales in comparison to your inner beauty (your values, your past, your kindness, ... you're awesome ^__^)

So thank you *hugs* :kitteh:





lifeisanillusion said:


> View attachment 228154
> 
> 
> View attachment 228162
> 
> 
> @_Sempiturtle_, you have you beautiful eyes.



10/10 Would travel anywhere with you 
Exploring is sexy in its own way 




thenarrator said:


> No offense taken! Like I said I just simply disagree with your viewpoint on breasts and showing cleavage. You are entitled to your opinion as I am entitled to mine and how I dress. If I did intentionally show a certain amount of cleavage why would that make me or any other woman for that matter an attention seeker? If by trying to get the wrong attention you mean "asking for it" then no I wasn't. No one asks for it. I wasn't asking for anything other than someone to voice their opinion on if they personally thought I was attractive. I'm not asking for it now by wearing my low cut v-neck red t-shirt in the comfort of my own home and I definitely wasn't asking for anything when I was raped repeatedly at 8 years old at my elementary school. If a man or woman chooses to try and degrade or defile _anyone's_ body it doesn't justify their actions no matter how provocatively or modestly the victim is dressed. Society should be teaching everyone less about covering up and being ashamed of showing their bodies and teaching everyone more on why it's wrong to judge, harass, and hurt others. Anyways, again, no offense taken and I hope we can focus more on praising one another for what we find beautiful about them than criticizing them for what we don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw you are an absolute sweetheart, thank you gorgeous! ^_^



I agree with you. From what I hear, a lot of women with larger chest have a hard time not appearing sexual, even when they are trying not to be seen that way, but even if and when they want to appear, people get all bent out of shape about it, as if there is something wrong with woman being sexual (I think it is because in some societies we are ingrained, perhaps subconsciously, to value women based on their sex appeal and on their "innocence" i.e. virginity as if being a sexual being makes you no longer innocent or less of a woman ... On the opposite spectrum being a virgin should not make anyone feel less of a man. People have their own lives and they can live them how they wish too). I mean there is nothing wrong with sexuality, and there is nothing wrong or bad about a woman's sexuality (very sexual, asexual, dominant, submissive, monkeying around in a monkey costume, or whatever, that is her choice and it does not affect anyone but herself and her consenting partner ... there is nothing immoral about it). And, I suppose, as you said people go into victim blaming, instead of blaming the rapist. What I mean is, even if wearing clothes deemed as sexual by society made someone more likely to be raped (which I doubt since most sexual assault and rape,to my knowledge, is done by someone the victim knows and I think is usually more about control than sex), even if that, when we focus on slut shaming the victim for their outfits, we are saying that "women should not feel free to dress however they choose to and that it is her fault for getting raped", but we should be saying is "The rapist chose to do an act that they knew would hurt someone else. They made the decision to harm someone and they are responsible for their decision to harm another human being". That is the thing, how a woman chose to dress does not harm anyone, but when someone makes the choice to rape, abuse, or hurt someone else, they are causing harm and they are the responsible party who should be taking all the blame (I suppose someone could make an argument about mental illness, but I am talking about people with fully developed brains who understand their actions, which is the vast, vast majority of the adult population).

Anyway, thank you for sharing a past trauma of yours. I won't pretend to understand what you went through, but I think it takes a lot of strength and bravery to share something like that and I think I want to give you lots and lots of hugs (I think you deserve a lot of love ... well, I suppose someone can't earn love, because it is not something that is earned, it is something that someone choose to give at their discretion, but you are awesome, so that deserves something ) *lots and lots of hugs and snuggles* :kitteh:




Sempiturtle said:


> Any straight male would say that.


Nope, some straight males prefer smaller breasts, some are not very interested in breasts, some are uncomfortable with a woman's sexuality, some may need more of a connection before they care about a woman's breast, and some may not see breasts as something sexual at all (to be honest, I think our cultures and all the covering up and valuing woman as sex objects instead of full/complete human beings has made breasts seem very sexual. And, I am a person who is not immune to my environment, so I find them to be very sexual as well and I like them ... although I also like them because, ime, they are soft and squishy and just fun to play with in non-sexual ways as well :kitteh: ... although, that being said, breasts does know make someone a woman (their gender identity does) and even someone who has had breast cancer and may no longer have boobs can still be very, very, very sexy and thins is coming from someone who really likes boobs )





Sempiturtle said:


> Why the hell is everyone getting so pissy with me. Get over it. I already said it and we can't change the past, nor will I change my opinion.
> "No one asked you to change it." I'm just pointing it out.


Because you judged her for exposing too much of her body. To put it another way, you judged her in a "Hot or Not" thread for looking too sexual where she may get the "wrong" type of attention (which, btw, who are you to decide for her what attention is right or wrong. She is an adult and she can make her own decision on what types of attention she wants or does not want ... unless you are talking about sexual harassment, in which case, you should blame the harasser not her for participating in a thread that others are participating in). This thread is about being hott or not, so the whole thread was to say "Hey, it is appropriate to flaunt whatever you want, as long as you are not nude (see the first post of the thread) here) and you are basically telling her that it is not okay for her to do that/she should not feel free to flaunt her body like some other people (such as the man in the first post being shirtless ... I'm not saying she should be shirtless, well I could care less other than forum rules and that people don't seem to like the naked body, but I think some, or even "a lot", of cleavage is perfectly acceptable in a thread such as this, although I do think is should be okay anywhere, but more so in this thread) are doing.




meltedsorbet said:


> @_thenarrator_
> 
> I usually don't post in this thread because the number thing makes me uncomfortable (I don't know how to count). But I just wanted to tell you that I thought you were kind of pretty when you first posted your pictures, but after seeing more of your personality you seem absolutely stunning.
> 
> So, I personally don't think your whole appeal is just your boobs and lighting. Edit: I mean, I honestly think you are very pretty...but my point is that I feel your thoughts were also pretty (Ok...I'm not good at this thread...*laughing*). TBH--I find it difficult to judge someone's beauty using only the physical.
> 
> Edit again: And also, I agree with you about the cleavage. It's silly that girls with bigger boobs would be disrespected because they wear the same clothing as is alright on smaller girls. Or that anyone should be disrespected for any clothing. Clothing is not a language...and it doesn't advertise. Some people do react to it, but that's their responsibility...because they are responsible for their own behavior...not some shirt.



I can understand being uncomfortable with giving people a rating, because people are all valuable and different people are going to click with others differently and that does not mean that they are any less attractive or valuable as a person, just that they are attractive to some people and not others which is perfectly fine and we are all more than our looks ... That being said, can I just say tat no matter what you look like, you are, and will always be, a 10/10 in my book :kitteh:


----------



## Sempiturtle

Jesus fucking. Christ. I meant it in a good way. She is beautiful, gorgeous even but I never had a bad intention by posting that. I just mean that sometimes you have to be careful. I never stated she wasn't allowed to show a little of herself, but imo that was a bit too much. @Mr. Meepers


----------



## Devrim

@Sempiturtle, 
Given how you've reacted to someone and how they would like to identify and present themselves,
And how you've been generally quite rude and unable to listen to their side,
Or accept it(Let alone respect it gracefully),
Why do you feel you should be respected as 'gender fluid',
Or given any time of the day.

People could 'disagree' with it too,
And how you're acting is really not better than people who said you're simply trying to be 'different' for calling yourself 'gender fluid',
They could be hurtful and say 'You're just being obnoxious and using a label' as much as you were rude by alluding to someone they were begging for the 'wrong attention'.

Sounds pretty rape culturish to me.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Sempiturtle said:


> Jesus fucking. Christ. I meant it in a good way. She is beautiful, gorgeous even but I never had a bad intention by posting that. I just mean that sometimes you have to be careful. I never stated she wasn't allowed to show a little of herself, but imo that was a bit too much. @_Mr. Meepers_



Hmmm I have a feeling that you took my post to be more judgmental than I would have meant it to be. I'm sorry about that, I still don't know you, so I am not trying to judge you as a person or look down on you (you are a multidimensional being with your own strengths and weaknesses, it would be silly for me to do that ^__^). I was just trying to explain why people were upset with you posting that and yes, I did mix my feelings in there. That being said, I don't feel like turning this into a big confrontation and derailing the thread (I want us all to get along , but I do tend to cower from confrontation more, way more, than I should), so, in order to get my point across, I will ask questions that I don't expect to answer, but are more for you to answer yourself (you can tell me if you want, but I am not entitled to your answers)

So, right now, you are saying that sometimes you "have to be careful". Well what does that imply in terms of how you are telling her to act? How does one be "careful" in your eyes?
And now you are saying that it is your opinion that she showed a bit "too much". Well, why do you feel it was "too much"? Why did you choose to tell her your opinion? And what do you expect her to do with this new "information"?

Our opinions express our thoughts, feelings, and judgments (not all judgments are negative) on things (they are our subjective opinions, not concrete facts), so sometimes when we share our opinion, we may be saying more than we realize. Now, that does not mean that you can't have an opinion (have as many as you want), nor am I saying not to share it (although I am saying that there are times/circumstances where it may be better not too), but, if you do choose to share it, then I think you should be okay with people disagreeing with you and that sharing your opinion can have consequences (like other people being mad at you). And, in case you want to turn this around on me, I will admit that that is my opinion and I shared it with you for a reason. Consciously, to understand where I am coming from and perhaps, partly, to show that it may not always be appropriate to share your opinion (nor is it always appropriate for me to share mine and I do try to keep my mouth shut the best I can when I feel it is not in anyone's best interest (and can do more harm than good ... if it is neutral, then I may share because I wish to share my thoughts) for me to speak my mind ... Usually that has to do when someone asks me a question and I feel it is much more important for them to discover their own answer, than for me to just tell them my own biased answer ... and, admittedly, I probably have shared my opinion when I should not have)


----------



## Scarab

Do all these arguments really belong in this thread people?

I think there is a thread in S&R subforum that discusses the sexualization of breasts in society.


----------



## Cotillion

[No message]


----------



## Sempiturtle

Mr. Meepers said:


> Hmmm I have a feeling that you took my post to be more judgmental than I would have meant it to be. I'm sorry about that, I still don't know you, so I am not trying to judge you as a person or look down on you (you are a multidimensional being with your own strengths and weaknesses, it would be silly for me to do that ^__^). I was just trying to explain why people were upset with you posting that and yes, I did mix my feelings in there. That being said, I don't feel like turning this into a big confrontation and derailing the thread (I want us all to get along , but I do tend to cower from confrontation more, way more, than I should), so, in order to get my point across, I will ask questions that I don't expect to answer, but are more for you to answer yourself (you can tell me if you want, but I am not entitled to your answers)
> 
> So, right now, you are saying that sometimes you "have to be careful". Well what does that imply in terms of how you are telling her to act? How does one be "careful" in your eyes?
> And now you are saying that it is your opinion that she showed a bit "too much". Well, why do you feel it was "too much"? Why did you choose to tell her your opinion? And what do you expect her to do with this new "information"?
> 
> Our opinions express our thoughts, feelings, and judgments (not all judgments are negative) on things (they are our subjective opinions, not concrete facts), so sometimes when we share our opinion, we may be saying more than we realize. Now, that does not mean that you can't have an opinion (have as many as you want), nor am I saying not to share it (although I am saying that there are times/circumstances where it may be better not too), but, if you do choose to share it, then I think you should be okay with people disagreeing with you and that sharing your opinion can have consequences (like other people being mad at you). And, in case you want to turn this around on me, I will admit that that is my opinion and I shared it with you for a reason. Consciously, to understand where I am coming from and perhaps, partly, to show that it may not always be appropriate to share your opinion (nor is it always appropriate for me to share mine and I do try to keep my mouth shut the best I can when I feel it is not in anyone's best interest (and can do more harm than good ... if it is neutral, then I may share because I wish to share my thoughts) for me to speak my mind ... Usually that has to do when someone asks me a question and I feel it is much more important for them to discover their own answer, than for me to just tell them my own biased answer ... and, admittedly, I probably have shared my opinion when I should not have)





> So, right now, you are saying that sometimes you "have to be careful". Well what does that imply in terms of how you are telling her to act? How does one be "careful" in your eyes?
> And now you are saying that it is your opinion that she showed a bit "too much". Well, why do you feel it was "too much"? Why did you choose to tell her your opinion? And what do you expect her to do with this new "information"?


Finally someone actually asking me why I said that. 

And no, I don't meant to tell her what to do or anything like that but in the past I've had experience with you know, cat-calling, being harrassed by people. Bad experience with men because in the past I used to have the same. ( Born with a female body. ) I really don't want it happening to other women so I stated my opinion like that which may have been unecessary. The way I did it also wasn't put with the right words. I honestly didn't mean to offend her in any way. I got really pissed, becuase I have a horrible temper, with people confronting me like that when it was clearly not my intention. 
'' Too much '' I felt like her breasts were showing way too much, but that's up to her. I just said my opinion because of what I stated above. 

As much as how hard i find it to apologize. I apologize @thenarrator for stating it like that. I didn't mean it like that honestly. I don't ever know the right words and come over as a bit rude or cold without the meaning of so. And when I get pissed I say things I don't mean or want to say. So I apologize for that too. My temper always gets in the way. 

@Ayrılık That was uncalled for and had nothing to do with this. I'd like to state I'm genderfluid because of the fact that I'm conflicted with things, which I'd like to tell anyone but you. 

I never disrespected her and if it seemed that way I didn't mean to. I don't need everyone jumping in and bringing things into this. Thank you. I don't want to talk further with you.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

thenarrator said:


> @Superfluous and @ayaphotic You both are so gorgeous and what makes it even better is you both seem really humble. 10/10
> 
> Last time I ever post a picture of myself on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call it: Becoming self aware that my whole “appeal” depends solely on big boobs, good lighting, and makeup tricks.


this is unfair :frustrating:

u got me horny now I have to masturbate shit your hot !!!! :crazy:


----------



## Jennywocky

Scarab said:


> Do all these arguments really belong in this thread people?
> 
> I think there is a thread in S&R subforum that discusses the sexualization of breasts in society.


Yeah -- mod announcement. Please take this discussion (i.e., about breast sexualization) to the appropriate thread in S&R and keep this one on topic.

Also, please knock off the personally directed comments and throwing gas on the fire. If you disagree with someone's opinions, please state why but also please refrain from conjecturing about their character and/or snide remarks. This is a drift into the area of personal attack and will be handled directly if it continues. Thanks.


----------



## trifire

We need to start a thread where people started rating each other's personalities (like outside of MBTI descriptions and in a non-hurtful way) instead of looks... cause ya know... we should dress ourselves in clothes of virtue lol. 
Or maybe we should start a thread where people say what good deeds they did that day lol. 

I don't know whether or not to post a verse here or not... I kinda want to... but idk.... ok fine yolo... Please, this is just a reference to clothes of virtue...

Therefore, as God's chosen people, holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves with compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and patience.
- Colossians 3:12

Clothes of Virtue! xD To me, virtues are so much more attractive than physical appearances. haha lol.


----------



## trifire

Sorry double post...


----------



## Mr. Meepers

trifire said:


> We need to start a thread where people started rating each other's personalities (like outside of MBTI descriptions and in a non-hurtful way) instead of looks... cause ya know... we should dress ourselves in clothes of virtue lol.
> Or maybe we should start a thread where people say what good deeds they did that day lol.
> 
> I don't know whether or not to post a verse here or not... I kinda want to... but idk.... ok fine yolo... Please, this is just a reference to clothes of virtue...
> 
> Therefore, as God's chosen people, holy and dearly loved, clothe yourselves with compassion, kindness, humility, gentleness and patience.
> - Colossians 3:12
> 
> Clothes of Virtue! xD To me, virtues are so much more attractive than physical appearances. haha lol.


Back when I thought I was an enneagram 2 there was a thread in that section for posting a good deed you did that day. Now, we are in the member photos section, so are the threads here will be with photos (One could create a "Rate the silly face" thread/"Make a silly face" thread ) ... But for rating a personality, there is a gossip section in spam world and I know there were threads for "hottest personality" (or at least one thread), so a "Hot or Not: Personalities of Personality Cafe" or whatever you want to call it thread may be more appropriate there. In case you don't know someone, people can describe themselves (Oh gosh, I am terrible at that lol) instead of posting a picture. You could also differentiate between sexy personalities and beautiful ones (although, for some, such as myself, on can influence the other). Idk, but it is something you could do if you wish ^__^


----------



## Devrim

~Edit!~

@mr.meepers,
I don't believe we've ever seen how you look :O


----------



## Nyanpichu

Ayrılık;12498810 said:


> ~Edit!~
> 
> @mr.meepers,
> I don't believe we've ever seen how you look :O


I wanna see the meepsters face :-> Too


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Ayrılık;12498810 said:


> ~Edit!~
> 
> @_mr.m_eepers,
> I don't believe we've ever seen how you look :O





Nyanpichu said:


> I wanna see the meepsters face :-> Too


Why? :blushed:

Well I already posted here twice:
- Maine Photos (I still never posted an Disney Photos, Oh well lol): http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...personality-cafe-edition-456.html#post8903914
- Photos where I pretended to be sexy  : http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...ersonality-cafe-edition-579.html#post11941282


And here is a New Photo:
And here I am (most recent photo) atop the third tallest lighthouse in the U.S. (I've also been in the oldest still operational lighthouse in the U.S. :kitteh:










Edit: Third tallest masonry lighthouse. It looks like it is tied for 5th tallest overall and only a six feet shorter than the third tallest)
Edit Edit: Wikipedia Can't decide if it is 169 or 171 feet lol And it claims it is the tallest on in ___ state, but it says there is another one in that state that is 172 feet lol. Internets, Why have you failed me lol.


----------



## Devrim

Dear Lawdy, @_coy_ and @Grandmaster Yoda,
You guys are representing!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Ayrılık;12515762 said:


> Dear Lawdy, @_coy_ and @Grandmaster Yoda,
> You guys are representing!


I am presenting my body for scientific research but what am I representing?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Sempiturtle said:


> Then I don't care either. I don't know her or you anyway.


Note that not everybody gets along here & you may block members whom you don't enjoy conversing with.
Simply click the settings icon near the top of the page & a drop-down menu will appear on the left.

Select "edit ignore list" & enter the name of any member whom you'd rather not have anything to do with.


----------



## jada_artist

smitty1977 said:


> Get outta bed! Geesh lol


huh? what's wrong with laying in bed? I am quite comfortable they. Besides it's my best pic


----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## Emerald Legend

jada_artist said:


> Umm I'm not really into cars so I'm gonna say 5. Here's my pic-
> View attachment 231058



Nice boobies..and dinosaurs are fond of boobies. 






in before wellthatescaletedquickly.jpg


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Emerald Legend said:


> Nice boobies..and dinosaurs are fond of boobies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in before wellthatescaletedquickly.jpg


Is it because the tiny arms can never reach them unless they are quite large?


----------



## Emerald Legend

BIGJake111 said:


> Is it because the tiny arms can never reach them unless they are quite large?


Yes! exactly.


----------



## johnnyyukon

YYYYeeeahhhh!!! Who's hot who's not????? Let's get this party started!!!!


----------



## Mr. Meepers

I feel like I am burning with passion today, meeps. So tell me, how hot am I? :wink:


* *






































Imagined Lefty 

* *






FakeLefty said:


> View attachment 231186


You're cute and good looking, but for someone who is located in my math textbook, you seem quite bored. Would you like hugs? Hu-ge intensifies?


----------



## jada_artist

Mr. Meepers said:


> I feel like I am burning with passion today, meeps. So tell me, how hot am I? :wink:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagined Lefty
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're cute and good looking, but for someone who is located in my math textbook, you seem quite bored. Would you like hugs? Hu-ge intensifies?


Well that is a hot picture just not in the way I was hoping :/

In that case check this one out- http://jadasartvision.deviantart.com/art/Burlesque-Fairy-Roxanne-307761860


----------



## Lucky Luciano




----------



## herinb

BIGJake111 said:


>


It's nice...

but I thought it would be bigger.


----------



## Donovan

Mr. Meepers said:


> I'm not as cute as you though, so lower your expectations, like really, really lower them


that's nonsense. you're a good looking dude.


----------



## smitty1977

jada_artist said:


> huh? what's wrong with laying in bed? I am quite comfortable they. Besides it's my best pic


lol nothing is wrong, i was just jealous.


----------



## Ferin

Mr. Meepers said:


> I feel like I am burning with passion today, meeps. So tell me, how hot am I? :wink:
> 
> 
> * *



* *







Could you possibly be anymore sexy? I think my eyes are burning. That ass is on fire! Literally!


----------



## x_Rosa_x

So here is my shitty natural -esc fuck up that we call a face <3


----------



## fulgoreakuma

Why do people like to do this so much? is it because they are seeking attention, or reassurance that they are good looking people?

well as long as people are having fun I guess. some people here though, definitively looking for attention 

guy above me... you need more self confidence man. I hate reading those kind of things. just lose a little weight, you probably could pull off the rugged good looks.


----------



## x_Rosa_x

fulgoreakuma said:


> Why do people like to do this so much? is it because they are seeking attention, or reassurance that they are good looking people?
> 
> well as long as people are having fun I guess. some people here though, definitively looking for attention
> 
> guy above me... you need more self confidence man. I hate reading those kind of things. just lose a little weight, you probably could pull off the rugged good looks.


What a disgusting response. 

I also like being shy and I'm not a guy , I'm gender-fluid just because my body is male doesn't mean fuck all...

Personally I think being flabby is cute <3


----------



## Andromeda31

@xXxRosexXx
My impression is that you have a very friendly looking face.


----------



## x_Rosa_x

Andromeda31 said:


> @_xXxRosexXx_
> My impression is that you have a very friendly looking face.


Aww thank you umm.. *maw* *hugs you tightly* :<


----------



## fulgoreakuma

xXxRosexXx said:


> What a disgusting response.
> 
> I also like being shy and I'm not a guy , I'm gender-fluid just because my body is male doesn't mean fuck all...
> 
> Personally I think being flabby is cute <3


Sorry, honestly I was trying my best to be honest but nice at the same time. just dont say those kind of things about your face, its not true.


----------



## x_Rosa_x

fulgoreakuma said:


> Sorry, honestly I was trying my best to be honest but nice at the same time. just dont say those kind of things about your face, its not true.



I accept your apology , understand where your coming from what pissed me off the most was the lazy-esc opinionating upon my visual representation funnily enough:

if your going to tell me.

"I'm shit" : >

Just say it but at the same time I appreciate that you did that after 
saying the words above me this time ^^ lol.


It's weird but I really love arguing with people the attention scares me but gives me a thrill.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Psyphon said:


> Thank you much
> 
> What can I say?.... I'm an ENTP 8w7 .... I get around. Besides beauty IS beauty, it has nothing to do with the color of your skin


I bet you do get around. Wouldn't doubt that from those pictures. Excuse me if my comment sounded offensive I was just making an observation.


----------



## Psyphon

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I bet you do get around. Wouldn't doubt that from those pictures. Excuse me if my comment sounded offensive I was just making an observation.


Lol. Don't worry about it. I didn't take it offensively at all. I'm just messing with you. Make all the racial quips you want. I've got a half Korean child, and white child, a black girlfriend and I live in China. I'm emotionally immune to racial assaults. As a matter of fact I think they're hilarious because I don't take any of them serious at all.


----------



## 45130

hey guys heres a pic of me from a public performance
first time i dress properly
ever


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Rage Kage said:


> hey guys heres a pic of me from a public performance
> first time i dress properly
> ever


Dress properly more often. The way I treat life is in a manner that I could die any moment, the way this affects my dress is that any time I go I out I must be fit for a run in with the devil, dressed in a manner that Id be proud to be my last.

Nice photo btw


----------



## jada_artist

Nyu said:


> I'll be the first to represent for the ladies on PerC :tongue:
> my inner pessimist says this thread won't last to long, 8/10 for poster above me.
> View attachment 82422
> 
> 
> 
> edit: my I phone wouldn't allow me to edit


You look a lot like a close friend of mine. Are you Native American by any chance?


----------



## Impermanence

Last Halloween...


----------



## Purrfessor

Impermanence said:


> Last Halloween...
> 
> View attachment 233210
> View attachment 233210


Did you go door to door asking for candy!? I wonder the instinctual reactions to a police officer at your door. 

Anyway 10/10 cuz Bruce Lee.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

This is a good picture.
View attachment 233610


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This was a bad picture.


----------



## Tao Te Ching




----------



## Tao Te Ching

Daleks_exterminate said:


> This is a good picture.
> View attachment 233610


You are not ready for this!


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Tao Te Ching said:


> You are not ready for this!


YES I AM. obviously I was being ironic posting a pic in my pj's, hair crazy, no make up...ect.

I will dominate this


----------



## johnnyyukon

CourtneyJD said:


> Exactly. Now, if someone called me a pug-faced-slag or something..


lmfao


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Tao Te Ching said:


>



hot, but you already knew that...
Didn't you?


----------



## Tao Te Ching

Daleks_exterminate said:


> hot, but you already knew that...
> Didn't you?


Oh I got plenty of bad pictures of me, those just don't get posted. You are sweety, you are cute enough to talk me into drinking if you asked. Curse those pretty lips when they flap to ask me to drink with them. I hate drinking, unless your are cute and like drinking, in which case I drink all the time.


----------



## johnnyyukon

I used to be a hipster.


For 3 hours. On a bet.


























Then I went through an outdoor phase that lasted my whole life














Maybe if I crop my face off, I'll get a "Hot"


----------



## Tao Te Ching

Oh I bet you are a lady killer Yukon... I was married to an ENTJ lady from Whitehorse, long ago.


----------



## Rafiki

woke up with hair that made me feel like sonic and knuckles








NRN


----------



## johnnyyukon

Tao Te Ching said:


> Oh I bet you are a lady killer Yukon... I was married to an ENTJ lady from Whitehorse, long ago.


Ha, thanks. 

I'm an ENTP, but I am drawn to the spitfire ENTJ female. That's a wild creature though, you must have some skill set to tame one.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

pancaketreehouse said:


> woke up with hair that made me feel like sonic and knuckles
> View attachment 233730
> 
> 
> NRN


Epic


----------



## Emerald Legend

Donovan said:


> at least on equivalent size as that of a person who routinely posts picture of their ridiculously expensive car.


Good..good..
let the projection flow through you.


----------



## johnnyyukon

BIGJake111 said:


> There is a reason my name is bigjake, but I am not one to brag.



Good point.

Why on earth would someone put a flattering image of themselves to answer "Hey, I wonder, am I hot? (or not)"


----------



## smitty1977

jada_artist said:


> I only said that as a joke cause I thought it would be boring if everyone said yes everytime. and you said something really random that made me think of adhd. i don't even think you posted a pic. But that's ok I understand.


Ah ok I thought you remembered from when my avatar was my pic or saw my pic here from a long time ago somehow. I get why you did that though. It gets boring when everyone wants to have sex with everyone else. Every once in a while there would be someone that says no and a part of me feels like I'm watching Jerry Springer


----------



## jada_artist

smitty1977 said:


> Ah ok I thought you remembered from when my avatar was my pic or saw my pic here from a long time ago somehow. I get why you did that though. It gets boring when everyone wants to have sex with everyone else. Every once in a while there would be someone that says no and a part of me feels like I'm watching Jerry Springer


Nope never seen your old avatar. I've only been on this site for about 2 weeks.


----------



## johnnyyukon

johnnyyukon said:


> Good point.
> 
> Why on earth would someone put a flattering image of themselves to answer "Hey, I wonder, am I hot? (or not)"





Which reminds me:













My God, those abs are sublime. But it's only cuz I'm working with a golf pencil.


----------



## Donovan

Emerald Legend said:


> Good..good..
> let the projection flow through you.


yeah... that'd be the point.


----------



## Purrfessor

I haven't posted a picture in this particular thread in awhile (I tend to stay away from the personalities who frequent this particular thread), but here is a recent and as close of an attempt at trying for a picture (I hardly tried even with this lol) that you're probably going to see. 

Oh and do I look more ISFJ or INFP?


----------



## smitty1977

jada_artist said:


> Nope never seen your old avatar. I've only been on this site for about 2 weeks.


ah ok, welll here ya go.


----------



## jada_artist

smitty1977 said:


> ah ok, welll here ya go.


Nice, you just need to smile!


----------



## smitty1977

jada_artist said:


> Nice, you just need to smile!


Thanks. Found this one


----------



## jada_artist

smitty1977 said:


> Thanks. Found this one
> View attachment 234522


See  huge difference with just a simple change. You look handsome!


----------



## smitty1977

jada_artist said:


> See  huge difference with just a simple change. You look handsome!


Thanks.


----------



## Tiffany

!!!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Tiffany said:


> !!!


 You've big brown eyes, a nice smile & you're cute overall. Offers a 7/10 - 7.5/10


----------



## Rafiki

FakeLefty said:


> How I look in the dark:
> 
> View attachment 234146



hot


----------



## Wellsy

FakeLefty said:


> How I look in the dark:
> 
> View attachment 234146


123/321
Would play murder in the dark with


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Tiffany said:


> !!!


Have you ever worn your hair in a bun? You have complete potential to be a 10/10, as is you look like an 8.9  you are simply stunning!


----------



## Edwins Hubble

Tiffany said:


> !!!


I'm a sucker for dark hair, brown eyes and a beautiful smile... 10/10


----------



## johnnyyukon

smitty1977 said:


> ah ok, welll here ya go.


For some reason you are almost exactly how I imagined @BIGJake111 looks.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

johnnyyukon said:


> For some reason you are almost exactly how I imagined @BIGJake111 looks.


I intake very little corn, providing a much less corn fed appearance, my photos have been posted here before as well as in the ENTJ forum. My suite size is a 42 long, I have a slim waist but broad shoulders. 17 years old as well.


----------



## ientipi

BIGJake111 said:


> I intake very little corn, providing a much less corn fed appearance, my photos have been posted here before as well as in the ENTJ forum. My suite size is a 42 long, I have a slim waist but broad shoulders. 17 years old as well.


Corn fed. That's just..rude.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

ientipi said:


> Corn fed. That's just..rude.


I never ment it as an insult, only an honest observation.


----------



## johnnyyukon

BIGJake111 said:


> I intake very little corn, providing a much less corn fed appearance, my photos have been posted here before as well as in the ENTJ forum. My suite size is a 42 long, I have a slim waist but broad shoulders. 17 years old as well.



Sorry, but if you were really a Big Jake, you'd eat your corn just like a Big Jake is supposed to.


----------



## Purrfessor

I'm bringing sexy back (sorry I had to say it)


----------



## Tao Te Ching




----------



## daleks_exterminate

Tao Te Ching said:


>


Practicing for Christmas cards?


----------



## Tao Te Ching

Daleks_exterminate said:


> Practicing for Christmas cards?


Oh you mean sacred mushroom day? I be tripping all day.










http://www.endalldisease.com/magic-mushrooms-and-the-origin-of-christmas-is-santa-a-mushroom/


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Tao Te Ching said:


> Oh you mean sacred mushroom day? I be tripping all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Mushrooms and the Origin of Christmas - Is Santa a Mushroom?


I'm visiting you for Christmas! :tongue:


----------



## smitty1977

johnnyyukon said:


> For some reason you are almost exactly how I imagined @BIGJake111 looks.


Lol thanks? 

And yeah I'm corn fed, nom nom nom nom. Also steak and potatoes. And beer don't forget sometimes massive quantities of beer


----------



## daleks_exterminate

smitty1977 said:


> Lol thanks?
> 
> And yeah I'm corn fed, nom nom nom nom. Also steak and potatoes. And beer don't forget sometimes massive quantities of beer


I was going to do atkins a while ago. Then I thought about beer. No thanks, atkins


----------



## johnnyyukon

smitty1977 said:


> Lol thanks?
> 
> And yeah I'm corn fed, nom nom nom nom. Also steak and potatoes. And beer don't forget sometimes massive quantities of beer


Lol, it's a compliment. "Big Jake" sounds like a laid back "good guy" dude that everyone likes. Oh and he's big. And cornfed. Beer is neato.


----------



## smitty1977

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I was going to do atkins a while ago. Then I thought about beer. No thanks, atkins


Give me beer or give me death!


----------



## smitty1977

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol, it's a compliment. "Big Jake" sounds like a laid back "good guy" dude that everyone likes. Oh and he's big. And cornfed. Beer is neato.


Thanks, I'm about as laid back as they come. I've been in a whopping two fights in my life. Lol.


----------



## johnnyyukon

smitty1977 said:


> Thanks, I'm about as laid back as they come. I've been in a whopping two fights in my life. Lol.



Of course you are, you're Big Jake. And I'm guessing you haven't been in more fights because the idea of getting sued for sending a guy to the E.R. from a single cornfed bitch slap doesn't appeal to you.


----------



## smitty1977

johnnyyukon said:


> Of course you are, you're Big Jake. And I'm guessing you haven't been in more fights because the idea of getting sued for sending a guy to the E.R. from a single cornfed bitch slap doesn't appeal to you.


Lol I guess? I was followed into a gas station one time. I was driving a prius at the time and I guess I cut someone off. Some guy in a truck pulled I'm behind me, I got out and he said "we straight". I just needed gas


----------



## smitty1977

Lol it was funny seeing people watch me get out of that car


----------



## johnnyyukon

smitty1977 said:


> Lol I guess? I was followed into a gas station one time. I was driving a prius at the time and I guess I cut someone off. Some guy in a truck pulled I'm behind me, I got out and he said "we straight". I just needed gas





smitty1977 said:


> Lol it was funny seeing people watch me get out of that car



Lol, a prius huh? I don't know how I feel about Big Jake driving a prius (ok I'll stop calling you that). But that is hilarious.

How big are you dude? Play football?


----------



## smitty1977

johnnyyukon said:


> Lol, a prius huh? I don't know how I feel about Big Jake driving a prius (ok I'll stop calling you that). But that is hilarious.
> 
> How big are you dude? Play football?


Lol I don't have the prius anymore. Traded it in on a focus st. Much more fun to drive. It was between that or a Toyota Tacoma. 
I'm 6' 270


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

smitty1977 said:


> Lol I don't have the prius anymore. Traded it in on a focus st. Much more fun to drive. It was between that or a Toyota Tacoma.
> I'm 6' 270


Props on the focus, I'll never be a new car guy, but the focus is a great one to get!


----------



## smitty1977

BIGJake111 said:


> Props on the focus, I'll never be a new car guy, but the focus is a great one to get!


I'm getting an older muscle car next, or like an old Chevy k10


----------



## monemi

smitty1977 said:


> Lol it was funny seeing people watch me get out of that car


It's hard to get to my inlaws place, they live wayyyyy up north (Canada). When we fly in that means we have to borrow one of their trucks. I got some funny looks in the Dodge Ram 3500 6 speed. There isn't a way to get in or out of that thing gracefully in heels and a skirt. I think they were expecting Big Jake. Lesson learned: don't wear a skirt when borrowing their trucks.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

monemi said:


> It's hard to get to my inlaws place, they live wayyyyy up north (Canada). When we fly in that means we have to borrow one of their trucks. I got some funny looks in the Dodge Ram 3500 6 speed. There isn't a way to get in or out of that thing gracefully in heels and a skirt. I think they were expecting Big Jake. Lesson learned: don't wear a skirt when borrowing their trucks.


I am totally not a truck guy haha.


----------



## Tao Te Ching

Daleks_exterminate said:


> I'm visiting you for Christmas! :tongue:


Wow! I must have made it into Santa's good list this year!

:kitteh:


----------



## monemi

BIGJake111 said:


> I am totally not a truck guy haha.


Referring to what your name conjures up in previous discussion.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Okay, I think I am going to post all this here and start looking at the rest of the thread



CourtneyJD said:


> Oh. Well. Ask and yee shall receive. Here are a few, because they are all from wildly different angles and one is in black and white.
> View attachment 232410
> View attachment 232418
> View attachment 232426



You have such a pretty face  I especially like your first pic, because you have such a gorgeous smile. I t is hard not to smile when seeing that picture ^__^

12/10   




Psyphon said:


> I'm giving all you hot boys and girls a 10/10 for being gorgeous people and posting such great photos of yourselves. I guess it's my turn to finally weigh into this thread since I've been on these forums for so long without doing it. Here's me (couldn't find many shots with JUST me so bare with me here):
> View attachment 232722
> View attachment 232730
> View attachment 232746
> View attachment 232754
> 
> And because I'm such a dad, here's one with my kids:
> View attachment 232762



Awwwe thank you ^__^
*looks at first pic* :shocked: I think I may have become Bisexual just now. Okay, maybe not lol, but that is a sexy pic ... but I like the last photo the most. Youre kids are very beautiful (so adorable) :kitteh:




Rage Kage said:


> hey guys heres a pic of me from a public performance
> first time i dress properly
> ever


Certainly not what I expected. Someone looks very suave 

I would love to hear you play. Have you ever written any of your own songs? 




Daleks_exterminate said:


> This is a good picture.
> View attachment 233610


12/10 would hit o your fun personality if you were single ... Meh, meep it. Hey killer robot, I hear you have a great personality. Want to have your personality and my personality get together at some cafe for personalities :wink: <3




johnnyyukon said:


> I used to be a hipster.
> 
> 
> For 3 hours. On a bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went through an outdoor phase that lasted my whole life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if I crop my face off, I'll get a "Hot"


Hot :wink:

You got a hot and you cropped your face off, so .... Headless pictures and headless people are sexy!!! CONFIRMED!!!!


* *





Hot Headless Person 















Emerald Legend said:


> How am I looking gang? I know all the women will be in love with me after seeing my pic..


Well someone's arms put mine to shame lol.Awesome 
But what is that 6 10 pound plates and a 2.5 to 5 pound dumbbell, so 62.5-65 pounds per arm OR 125-130 pounds total ... Come on, I bet you can shoulder press way more than that (that is not even enough to do a handstand press). How much weight can you press up?   




mhysa said:


> oh wow, everyone here is so lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> you look amazing! you must work incredibly hard on your body, i think that's so awesome.
> 
> here's my picture :blushed: i've never been a fan of lipstick, but right now i'm in love with the dark, vampire-ish lips look, so i'm experimenting with different colors on myself.
> 
> View attachment 233994



You look cute, but I think you would look prettier with a smile or hotter with a seductive look. But you look great 10/10 




FakeLefty said:


> How I look in the dark:
> 
> View attachment 234146


10/10 would bang












Stelliferous said:


> Guys I know we all want to be the one with the smallest penis, but sorry to have you guys beat.


Hey, No one can beat me :crazy:



jada_artist said:


> Another one of me
> View attachment 234498


You know what I think :wink:

Yay some cleavage    and I like your smile too 10/10 ^__^


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Tiffany said:


> !!!


Well I like your smile, you have a pretty face (and hair), and you are wearing purple (I just really like purple ) so 12.5/10

Oh wait, your shirt is see through YAAAAYYYY    And it has cool patterns and designs  

15/10 



Stelliferous said:


> I'm bringing sexy back (sorry I had to say it)


Lol, you do have a sexy back 




Tao Te Ching said:


>



Your words are sexy 10/10 





Daleks_exterminate said:


> I was going to do atkins a while ago. Then I thought about beer. No thanks, atkins


Hmmm may I ask why you wanted to go on a diet? You are both a pretty and beautiful woman and I would say that you look great as you are (not that what other people think of your body should matter, but, for what it is worth, you do look great and your silly, goofiness makes you very sexy :wink

If it was for heath, then I have heard that the Atkins diet isn't the healthiest diet (I think it can put strain on the liver) and there may be other diets, that are still delicious that can be both effective and healthy and something that you can stay on for a long time (as a lifestyle change of eating healthy, if you choose to do so) and still be healthy and satisfied (I think the mediterranean diet is popular ... I persnally just like adding beans, whole grains, nuts, and veggies to my diet and replacing sugar in recipes with fruit, and if I just want sweetness without it being fruity, I add dates to a recipe ... I love dates (in more than one meaning of the word) :kitteh


----------



## MelodyGirl

Stelliferous said:


> View attachment 234514
> 
> I haven't posted a picture in this particular thread in awhile (I tend to stay away from the personalities who frequent this particular thread), but here is a recent and as close of an attempt at trying for a picture (I hardly tried even with this lol) that you're probably going to see.
> 
> Oh and do I look more ISFJ or INFP?


You look just like the cat in your avatar! :-O


----------



## Purrfessor

@_Mr. Meepers_ why thank you. :3

confused with your guys' ratings of @mhysa I personally find her more attractive than.. Well everybody else I saw. Hm it just shocks me you guys don't feel the same way.  Are you looking in her eyes??


----------



## Purrfessor

MelodyGirl said:


> You look just like the cat in your avatar! :-O


OMG that is the BEST compliment that I've ever had.. EVER DDD


----------



## MelodyGirl

Stelliferous said:


> OMG that is the BEST compliment that I've ever had.. EVER DDD


:-D Oh good! I think you look very kitten-cute.


----------



## Purrfessor

MelodyGirl said:


> :-D Oh good! I think you look very kitten-cute.


<333 :'))


----------



## monemi

MelodyGirl said:


> :-D Oh good! I think you look very kitten-cute.


He does look cuddly.


----------



## Purrfessor

monemi said:


> He does look cuddly.


)))))) *cuddles*

Sorry had a bad day so this is big for me at the moment.


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Stelliferous said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_ why thank you. :3
> 
> confused with your guys' ratings of @_mhysa_ I personally find her more attractive than.. Well everybody else I saw. Hm it just shocks me you guys don't feel the same way.  Are you looking in her eyes??


You're welcome ^__^


Was the rest directed at me?
I found her to be very attractive and I do like the look in her eyes, but different people have different preferences and may see different things when they see a photo. I don't really have a formula, I just go by how I feel, which is very subjective and not consistent lol. Also the quality of the picture and the lighting may affect how people view the person in the photo as well (Also I like her profile picture more ). And, well you are very close to her age, so a lot of the women you see may be around her age and as you get older it is possible that you may see certain signs of aging as being more and more attractive, while looking back and think, "wow, we all looked young" lol. So there can be many reasons why people may see things differently than you (I mean different people are attracted to different features), but those are just some of what I can think of.


----------



## monemi

Stelliferous said:


> )))))) *cuddles*
> 
> Sorry had a bad day so this is big for me at the moment.


Aww... will you dance with me? Might cheer you up?


----------



## Purrfessor

Mr. Meepers said:


> You're welcome ^__^
> 
> 
> Was the rest directed at me?
> I found her to be very attractive and I do like the look in her eyes, but different people have different preferences and may see different things when they see a photo. I don't really have a formula, I just go by how I feel, which is very subjective and not consistent lol. Also the quality of the picture and the lighting may affect how people view the person in the photo as well (Also I like her profile picture more ). And, well you are very close to her age, so a lot of the women you see may be around her age and as you get older it is possible that you may see certain signs of aging as being more and more attractive, while looking back and think, "wow, we all looked young" lol. So there can be many reasons why people may see things differently than you (I mean different people are attracted to different features), but those are just some of what I can think of.


Not particularly directed at you, but yes partially. I don't find many women to be super attractive and she is to me so it just shocked me I guess. It really showed my subjective taste I'm sure.


----------



## smitty1977

monemi said:


> It's hard to get to my inlaws place, they live wayyyyy up north (Canada). When we fly in that means we have to borrow one of their trucks. I got some funny looks in the Dodge Ram 3500 6 speed. There isn't a way to get in or out of that thing gracefully in heels and a skirt. I think they were expecting Big Jake. Lesson learned: don't wear a skirt when borrowing their trucks.


lolololol gracefully!


----------



## Purrfessor

monemi said:


> Aww... will you dance with me? Might cheer you up?


That did cheer me up immensely actually thank you.  I needed some of that funky shit. Hehe. I'm adding that to my Road Trip playlist.


----------



## smitty1977

BIGJake111 said:


> Props on the focus, I'll never be a new car guy, but the focus is a great one to get!


this is it.


----------



## mhysa

Stelliferous said:


> OMG that is the BEST compliment that I've ever had.. EVER DDD


it's true, you're a cutie pie. :kitteh:


----------



## jada_artist

smitty1977 said:


> Well since I know I can get an unbiased opinion here. Beard or no beard.
> View attachment 245914
> 
> View attachment 245922
> 
> 
> Thinking about shaving it off. That's all.
> Thanks


no beard


----------



## smitty1977

Lol thanks. I'm leaning that way because I don't like the grey chin, or as I call it 'the rabbits foot'.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

smitty1977 said:


> Lol thanks. I'm leaning that way because I don't like the grey chin, or as I call it 'the rabbits foot'.


They carry different styles, I think the beard is great for a working serious in a relationship man. The no beard looks more youthful and bachelorish.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Edit: blah, lame.


----------



## allergy

There's no picture above me to rate. Sadface.

Here, have my grainy iPhone 4 picture. (Happy holidays, btw)


----------



## jada_artist

allergy said:


> There's no picture above me to rate. Sadface.
> 
> Here, have my grainy iPhone 4 picture. (Happy holidays, btw)
> 
> View attachment 246274


You have stunning big brown eyes


----------



## Scarab

allergy said:


> There's no picture above me to rate. Sadface.
> 
> Here, have my grainy iPhone 4 picture. (Happy holidays, btw)
> 
> View attachment 246274


...ö-ö You look a lot like my aunt.


----------



## Macrosapien

smitty1977 said:


> Lol thanks. I'm leaning that way because I don't like the grey chin, or as I call it 'the rabbits foot'.


 real men have beards.


----------



## Macrosapien

What about this fine specimen!


----------



## Noir

@LookingGlass

It looks edible, but it looks undercooked. 5/10

Now me being the narcissistic bastard I am will require once more the members of PerC to rate my physical shell. Hopefully, this time I'll actually get rated. Also, in case you are wondering about the lights behind me, I was about to get abducted by aliens.


----------



## QueenSuzanna

Hey wait, we're supposed to get rated? I didn't get anything like that either


----------



## jada_artist

Noir said:


> @LookingGlass
> 
> It looks edible, but it looks undercooked. 5/10
> 
> Now me being the narcissistic bastard I am will require once more the members of PerC to rate my physical shell. Hopefully, this time I'll actually get rated. Also, in case you are wondering about the lights behind me, I was about to get abducted by aliens.


Cute but I can't tell how old you are  you could be anywhere between 17 and 23. I'd say 9/10


----------



## jada_artist

QueenSuzanna said:


> Hey wait, we're supposed to get rated? I didn't get anything like that either


Rating is not required but a lot of people like to give ratings.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Noir said:


> Now me being the narcissistic bastard I am will require once more the members of PerC to rate my physical shell. Hopefully, this time I'll actually get rated. Also, in case you are wondering about the lights behind me, I was about to get abducted by aliens.





jada_artist said:


> Cute but I can't tell how old you are  you could be anywhere between 17 and 23. I'd say 9/10


More like, between 11 and 25.



Good looking chap, with some apparent fashion sense.


----------



## QueenSuzanna

jada_artist said:


> Rating is not required but a lot of people like to give ratings.


in that case, I think I'll post one more. I've always wondered where I was on the scale


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LookingGlass said:


> What about this fine specimen!


Classic nose, sexy eyes & cute ears, but I'd deduct points from her perfect score if she lays in bed eating organic crackers.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Quick Christmas selfie, drop your rates.


----------



## QueenSuzanna

BIGJake111 said:


> Quick Christmas selfie, drop your rates.


9! ^///^


----------



## AesSidhe

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Classic nose, sexy eyes & cute ears, but I'd deduct points from her perfect score if she lays in bed eating organic crackers.


I think that dog is ISTP 

Ohhh oeps this isn't the 'vipe' topic heheheh


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Long, Boring Text (Preface to my pictures ):

* *





So, I have gotten new razor for Christmas. It is basically an old time, single blade, double edge safety razor (well that is exactly what it was). Anyway, I more recently I have not been too fond of shaving. I mean for one, if it really hard for me to shave, I mean I told/showed someone with my finger how I have to shave in order for my razor to cut my hair and there response was that I am not supposed to use a razor like sandpaper lol (and I get too much razor burn around my upper lip area and part of my neck). And also the heads are way to pricey and it feels wasteful to throw it away (so I'm using dull blades with lots of hair in them, which makes it harder to shave and may not be so sanitary). So, needless to say, I was very happy that I got a new razor. The blades are much cheaper and it feels much less wasteful, so I like it, but I looked up how to use it and I was a little nervous because I read that if I shaved the way I used to that I would cut myself and because I lot of websites talked about using badger hair brushes for shaving soaps and traditional shaving cream (I have no problem with people using all the parts of an animal when it is killed, but I do hope that badgers are not being harmed just for making a brush, so I want to try and do my part and not add to the animal products that out there. Not judging other, but it is just not for me. Plus, even if they make synthetic "hairs" it all feels like an unnecessary luxury and I don't want it), so I was looking for other things one could use and they said that you could use shaving cream, now, I never used shaving cream (again, seemed like an unnecessary expense lol. That also may be why it was a hard to shave lol and I never used an after shave either lol. Usually I just lather hand soap on my face and, back in college, there were times where my hair was sort and thin enough that I just used water. I may have even just shaved without any water or anything once. There was a point where I really liked shaving without the handle too. It was easier lol ). So eventually I found out about shaving oil and apparently a few drops of olive oil is great. Supposedly it has something in it that is a similar concentration of that compound that is in the oil normally found on human (and eevee) skin (and I guess that makes it a good replacement oil for our skin?) and, with water, it can be a moisturizer, a replacement for shaving cream and aftershave, and it is good for dandruff on top of the head (supposedly), so, tonight, I decided to give it a try. I must say that it was pretty great. Although I did use scissors before hand, my hair was still pretty long and I was able to shave most places fairly easily, and I did not get razor burn. I did cut myself in a few place when I was shaving to hard on skin areas that are not as tough, but I was able to still shave over those nicks without hurting myself further and there was no pain. After I washed my face with cold water and applied a tiny bit more olive oil, I could not even see those tiny spots of blood anymore (usually I get small scabs and some razor bumps and skin that does not want to see a razor for a long time, so I was pretty happy). I was also able to wash and clean my razor (and dry it off). So, needless to say, I am very happy with my gift and I feel a little less wasteful (with both money and the environment) and I don't hate shaving anymore (plus it does seem like it is now going to make sure I take care of the skin on my face). So I am happy and, to celebrate, I am finally going to show you pictures of me clean shaven (sorry the pictures are a little dark ... I used to prefer myself clean shaven, but I may think I look better with facial hair now  ... but I still like my gift, even though I will still be lazy with shaving lol, but I will probably shave more often and try to water and very lightly oil my face lol ... and no, I don't feel greasy at all, just a little softer maybe and less dried out, I think)




Pictures of Me:

* *




















































Cinnamon83 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to say sorry lol.
> 
> I put it there so should be able to accept opinions good or not.
> 
> Which you didn't really say anything mean just didn't give me a high rating lol.
> 
> Anyways thanks for some of the kind words.
> 
> And your right btw, my facial expressions is goofy and awkward not my 'hottest' picture in stock by any means. But this is a better depiction of me day to day, even the awkward goofy shrug and face lol.
> 
> :happy: Have a good day Mr. Meepers Take Care!


I suppose you are right lol. I just like helping people feel good about themselves though.

Anyway, thank you. You have a great day and holiday too ^__^




NIHM said:


> Thank you Meepers. Meep, meep, meep *hugs*


Meep meep meep *hugs back*^__^




AesSidhe said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @_Mr. Meepers_: of course you can flirt, and I might even flirt back, but that doesn't mean it is going anywhere, I just like some playful flirting, just for the sake of play D
> 
> If I know that flirt is just for play in real life then the play can go very far, but if someone is actually trying to flirt, or get more out of me and is being to touchy without permission, then my brain often goes in shut down mode. Luckily we're online, so it's all fun and games out here DD


Lol, I was just teasing you because you made it a point to tell me that you are not married (and I realize you were just doing that for the sake of honesty, but I like to tease :kitteh. And I like to play too and, sometimes it does lead somewhere .... like to a really long conversation that just consists of flirts and silliness :crazy:

Don't worry, I won't touch you without your permission, the computer on the other hand, well sorry keyboard keys, I'll be stroking you all night (until I go to sleep) :wink:. But I suppose I am pretty similar to you, except that I pretty much accept all flirting (although unwanted touches, especially if someone overrides the other person's "no", I don't think that is flirting so much as an aggressive power play, imo ... That said, I'm turned on by the other person being in power, soooooo ... I may play along, even though I shouldn't lol). I mean, as long as the other party knows my intentions, I'm pretty okay with more serious flirting as well, because it is all fun to me  ... But I like to play flirt with everyone  *pounces playfully* :kitteh: (<---- Apparently, I'm a cat :crazy




QueenSuzanna said:


> Oh wait, am I supposed to post my picture since I commented on the thread?


YES!!!!!! //jk Only if you want too. That is entirely up to you ^__^



ientipi said:


> haha yes. Don't be shy just go for it! Besides, you can always remove it later


Well, well miss peer pressure, I don't recall seeing a picture of you and I bet you look great :wink: (Apparently I'm Mr. Peer Meepers and Pressure is my middle name :tongue




g_w said:


> Here's my picture:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/g8ZpkmE.gif
> 
> :tongue:



Awwwe, you're super cute :kitteh:




QueenSuzanna said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no makeup & long hair ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeup and short hair ^


You are a little young for me to rate, but you are super pretty and you have a gorgeous smile. You know, sometimes smiles are contagious and if you smile like you do in your first picture, you may infect a lot of people :kitteh:




gone said:


> I'm feeling like a picture right now so I'm not 'that guy' who judges,
> But doesn't post,
> Don't hate one me <3
> 
> S'gone



STOP COPYING ME!!!! I'm the official creeper of this thread (sponsored by Generic Flavor of Generic Cola Company located in California). Don't take away from my creep vibe. Hmph 


:tongue:
Just Kidding ... *hugs* ^__^





smitty1977 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I know I can get an unbiased opinion here. Beard or no beard.
> View attachment 245914
> 
> View attachment 245922
> 
> 
> Thinking about shaving it off. That's all.
> Thanks


Personally, I think you look better without facial hair, but really who cares what we think. What is important is whether or not you want it off ^__^




allergy said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no picture above me to rate. Sadface.
> 
> Here, have my grainy iPhone 4 picture. (Happy holidays, btw)
> 
> View attachment 246274


You are very young, so I'm not going to rate you, but you are pretty and cute and I like the Christmas tree ^__^ 
That said, I bet you look even better when you are in the middle of doing something that makes you happy ^__^




LookingGlass said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this fine specimen!


Awwwe so cute ... cute/10 :kitteh:




QueenSuzanna said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in that case, I think I'll post one more. I've always wondered where I was on the scale


Yup, still pretty ^__^


----------



## mental blockstack

View attachment 253746
View attachment 253754
View attachment 253778








I don't know why some of those don't show a preview here, but they do show up when clicked on


----------



## jada_artist

GYX_Kid said:


> View attachment 253802
> View attachment 253746
> View attachment 253754
> View attachment 253778
> View attachment 253786
> 
> 
> I don't know why some of those don't show a preview here, but they do show up when clicked on


I say hot


----------



## Emerald Legend

Fern said:


>



probably the latter. I wouldn't post anything here as I know I'm not hot (ignore the last pic I posted [or didn't post, rather]..that was my brother taking advantage of my logged in account.)


----------



## Mee2

Fern said:


>


Former


----------



## Fern

Emerald Legend said:


> probably the latter. I wouldn't post anything here as I know I'm not hot (ignore the last pic I posted [or didn't post, rather]..that was my brother taking advantage of my logged in account.)


Haha, I figured it was the former, too! I was just... trying to be funny :blushed::wink:


----------



## michaelthemessiah

just got a hair cut


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

jada_artist said:


> I say hot


 @GYX_Kid 

Seconded!


----------



## FlightlessBird

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Let's give it a tryyyyy :laughing:


----------



## smitty1977

Hot def hot


----------



## michaelthemessiah

smitty1977 said:


> Hot def hot


seconded :33


----------



## Absolute_Eb

Flightless Bird I love your eyes. They look hazel in those photos. I'd say you're attractive all around but if I ran into you in person I'd be looking almost entirely at your eyes.


----------



## SmilingWriter

MonkeyTongue said:


>


I'm the honest kind of guy, so no ridiculous exaggerations here. So... 8.5/10 :wink:


----------



## Vayne




----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

FlightlessBird said:


> View attachment 255058
> View attachment 255066
> View attachment 255074
> 
> 
> Let's give it a tryyyyy :laughing:


The first photo, great, other two are okay, but the first is great. You have the looks that are enticing and intriguing to guys.


----------



## FlightlessBird

Absolute_Eb said:


> Flightless Bird I love your eyes. They look hazel in those photos. I'd say you're attractive all around but if I ran into you in person I'd be looking almost entirely at your eyes.


Thank you! roud: sometimes green sometimes hazel


----------



## DoctorShoe

perpetuallyreticent said:


> @_pancaketreehouse_ is your facial hair starting to connect to your sideburns? suhweet. werk it.
> 
> last pictures of 2014, yo.
> 
> View attachment 250970
> 
> 
> View attachment 250978


You have a lovely smile.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

DoctorShoe said:


> You have a lovely smile.


Aw, thank you. roud:


----------



## ectomorphine

give me an ego boost, i need it...


----------



## 66393

pancaketreehouse said:


> skin
> View attachment 250802
> 
> 
> bones
> 
> View attachment 250810


I'm not homosexual, but you are hot


----------



## ectomorphine

coy said:


> I'm not homosexual, but you are hot


Dude it's ok, we know you're gay


----------



## HumanRevolution

Necrilia said:


> HumanRevolution, It's a 9. You have a very warm smile and the physique is breath- taking, I must admit. Keep on going to the gym. ^^
> 
> 
> Here are my photos, those are the sluttiest I have. The second one is a "drunken" one.
> 
> View attachment 257378
> View attachment 257394


Thanks Necrilia. Apparently, I didn't follow the rules here...Go figure. 

I'm not a fan of putting a numeric value on a person but I will say that you are beautiful, Necrilia! Gorgeous skin and hair, I love the contrast. I swear I'm not a vampire but your neck looks pretty sexy in that picture  What happened to the third photo you had posted? I liked that one!


----------



## Necrilia

Oh, The numeric scaling wasn't in the rules. I thought it'd be easier to asses physical look using a scale from 1 to 10. 
I was thinking about posting the third picture, but I don't really want my face to be seen from a frontal perspective (privacy, not that I have confidence issues).
But thank you for the compliment. =)


----------



## HumanRevolution

Necrilia said:


> Oh, The numeric scaling wasn't in the rules. I thought it'd be easier to asses physical look using a scale from 1 to 10.
> I was thinking about posting the third picture, but I don't really want my face to be seen from a frontal perspective (privacy, not that I have confidence issues).
> But thank you for the compliment. =)


damn Google face recognition!  Btw, please tell me those aren't your bloody legs in your avatar. And yes, that is my brain in mine.


----------



## Animal

I hardly ever get a decent smiling shot so I figured i'd post it, even though it's a low-quality cell phone selfie taken in low lighting.


* *




















I am not good at rating people by numbers, and I'm too embarrassed to say "you're hot" but too kind to say "you're not hot".. plus personality is everything.. so I can't really participate in that segment, I apologize. But I occasionally scroll through this thread and "thank" hot or sweet photos.


----------



## Necrilia

HumanRevolution said:


> damn Google face recognition!


That too, but privacy and feeling uncomfortable would be first two reasons. 

Oh, by the way. If you want to appear as "that fit guy" over which women would drool - you could tone up the muscles a bit. Even if you don't tone the muscles up, it doesn't really matter. I bet most of ladies find it pleasant to watch you with swimsuit on, on the beach. The tattoo is very hot and attractive. The tattoo is the big plus. ^^


----------



## HumanRevolution

Necrilia said:


> That too, but privacy and feeling uncomfortable would be first two reasons.
> 
> Oh, by the way. If you want to appear as "that fit guy" over which women would drool - you could tone up the muscles a bit. Even if you don't tone the muscles up, it doesn't really matter. I bet most of ladies find it pleasant to watch you with swimsuit on, on the beach. The tattoo is very hot and attractive. The tattoo is the big plus. ^^


Damn that's the best compliment I've received in a long time. Not to mention I actually got some valuable constructive feedback out of it. You keep it real and I like that.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

MonkeyTongue said:


>


dayum! 10/10


----------



## Rafiki

Animal said:


> I hardly ever get a decent smiling shot so I figured i'd post it, even though it's a low-quality cell phone selfie taken in low lighting.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at rating people by numbers, and I'm too embarrassed to say "you're hot" but too kind to say "you're not hot".. plus personality is everything.. so I can't really participate in that segment, I apologize. But I occasionally scroll through this thread and "thank" hot or sweet photos.




is that you in the AVATAR?

that's cool as hell


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Necrilia said:


> BIGJake111, from 1- 10 it's 8. ^^
> 
> Love the suit (even though the combination of colours is odd - but that's what I like in it). A little bit clumsy photo, but that's what gives a charm to the photo. You don't need to be so shy, you look nice. =)


There is a funny story behind the shyness, I was dressed and ready for a first date but had not heard from the girl In over 12 hours, I was about ready to throw up haha. Sent the pic to my close friends asking if I looked good and ready haha. 

Turns out the reason I had not heard from her is that she was grounded for a laundry list of reasons involving me, we are working on it haha, but it's a good story regardless.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Animal said:


> I hardly ever get a decent smiling shot so I figured i'd post it, even though it's a low-quality cell phone selfie taken in low lighting.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not good at rating people by numbers, and I'm too embarrassed to say "you're hot" but too kind to say "you're not hot".. plus personality is everything.. so I can't really participate in that segment, I apologize. But I occasionally scroll through this thread and "thank" hot or sweet photos.


Beautiful smile. Makes it seem that you have a beautiful mind and are someone that any guy would want to get to know.


----------



## Animal

pancaketreehouse said:


> is that you in the AVATAR?
> 
> that's cool as hell


Yes! A few years ago. Thank you  I can't wait for summer.



BIGJake111 said:


> Beautiful smile. Makes it seem that you have a beautiful find and are someone that any guy would want to get to know.


Aww   thank you  *blush*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

*bump* (rate my pic on the last page)


----------



## Necrilia

Swordsman of Mana said:


> *bump* (rate my pic on the last page)


On a scale from 1 to 10 - it's a 7. The puppy eyes you have are really cute, in my opinion. On the other hand, you could work on your hairstyle. =)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Necrilia said:


> On a scale from 1 to 10 - it's a 7. The puppy eyes you have are really cute, in my opinion. On the other hand, you could work on your hairstyle. =)


what would you recommend?


----------



## Necrilia

I'd recommend letting it grow a little bit so that it looks approximately like this (please, don't laugh haha):

http://saike123.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/long-hairstyles-for-men-wavy-hair.jpg

The way your hairstyle looks now is a bit messy and undefined. You may have a phase when you'll look like an emo while growing your hair, but I think it'll be worth the new hairstyle. Longer hair would make you appear more deep.
But that's just my opinion. You don't have to follow my advice.


----------



## HumanRevolution

Necrilia said:


> I'd recommend letting it grow a little bit so that it looks approximately like this (please, don't laugh haha):
> 
> http://saike123.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/long-hairstyles-for-men-wavy-hair.jpg
> 
> The way your hairstyle looks now is a bit messy and undefined. You may have a phase when you'll look like an emo while growing your hair, but I think it'll be worth the new hairstyle. Longer hair would make you appear more deep.
> But that's just my opinion. You don't have to follow my advice.


On today's episode of PerC Extreme Makeover,  Swordsman of Mana grows out his mop, humanrevolution burns off some slop,  big jake learns his primary colors, and  vaan  whitens up that skin! 

We've got problems, Necrilia has solutions. :laughing:


----------



## Necrilia

HumanRevolution said:


> We've got problems, Necrilia has solutions. :laughing:


LOL

And those, so called, "solutions" are subjective. 

I may stay and share advices tomorrow too... and the day after tomorrow... :kitteh:


----------



## Courtalort

Necrilia said:


> LOL
> 
> And those, so called, "solutions" are subjective.
> 
> I may stay and share advices tomorrow too... and the day after tomorrow... :kitteh:


I, for one, enjoy the suggestions.

Keep it up.


----------



## Leo Argent

@Necrilia

Fascinating. You've given some fantastic feedback to people recently! Would you be kind enough to give me some suggestions as well?

My hair, when it's styled up, is actually combed forward and up at an angle of about 45 degrees relative to my head. It often doesn't work very well in photos from the front though.

Some of these pics are a little old. I tend to wear nicer clothes now - better suits, solid color higher end polos, good jeans, etc. Still, despite the clothing changes, my body looks about the same. So any suggestions are certainly welcome!


----------



## Necrilia

@_ Leo Argent

_Of course.

Ok, the thing is - you already have a very nice style (seems like you really take care of your style and appearance), with only little details you have to remember when it comes to enhancing it.

- Your eyes are gorgeous and give you a calm vibe. I also like the way your brows aren't connected, but have this wild look. You look very neat and fit, I must admit. Your physique is very attractive and you really look like a person who takes a healthy amount of care for body. On a scale from 1 to 10: it's 9.

- I like the hairstyle you have on second and third photo. It makes you look way hotter than on first picture. 

- Stop pushing your shirt under pants. It does show how fit your body is, but it is kind of old-fashioned and it would only add that unnecessary *tension* to your overall look. Your clothing style is great (sporty, casual). The only thing I'd work on if I was you (if I really wanted to look hotter in order to flirt) - would be shirts. Maintain the casual, sporty look, but make sure to wear shirts that aren't too tight or too loose. Choose shirts with cold colours and earth tones (like the one on second photo), especially *blue*.

- Oh, and don't wear belts often. If you have to wear one, then choose a more subtle  one.


You asked my opinion - well, there you have it. You're welcome.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Leo Argent said:


> @Necrilia
> 
> Fascinating. You've given some fantastic feedback to people recently! Would you be kind enough to give me some suggestions as well?
> 
> My hair, when it's styled up, is actually combed forward and up at an angle of about 45 degrees relative to my head. It often doesn't work very well in photos from the front though.
> 
> Some of these pics are a little old. I tend to wear nicer clothes now - better suits, solid color higher end polos, good jeans, etc. Still, despite the clothing changes, my body looks about the same. So any suggestions are certainly welcome!


Leo, looking good, but I thought we had a discussion about horizontal stripes man?


----------



## Faygo

u said w0t about horizontal stripes m8
i'll fite u


----------



## Leo Argent

@Necrilia

Wow, thank you very much! roud: :kitteh: Those are some very kind and specific compliments! I very much appreciate it! 9/10 is also a really high score...I never thought I could get a score that high! I'm glad you like my eyes, eyebrows, physique and general style. You're quite kind :happy:

Gotcha. I'll keep the styled up hairstyle, then. It's inspired by Doctor Who's 10th Doctor. So I'm glad you like it!

So I should stop tucking my shirt in? OK. I'll do that. I'll also try to emphasize earth tones and blues. I'm often told that blues look good on me. I'll also stick to subtler belts.

Thank you very much! All the best to you!


----------



## Leo Argent

@BIGJake111 

Thanks! And yes, I remember our conversations about style and I have definitely taken your advice! Those pics are old ones. 

All of the pictures I have of myself in the last several months are group pics with family, friends, or my girlfriend and I. I didn't feel comfortable using group pics, so I just used old photos.

Anyway, I remember: solid color polos, nice jeans, casual dress shoes, subtler belts, and cellphone in my pocket rather than on my hip. The vast majority of the clothes I wear nowadays are Joseph A. Bank (for formal wear) and Dillard's (for casual clothing). Occasionally I still use my old American Eagle stuff.


----------



## An_INTP

Hey~


----------



## johnnyyukon

HumanRevolution said:


> View attachment 257106
> 
> View attachment 257114


Not even gonna lie, you kind of look like a young Robert DeNiro. 

Nice pecs, no ****.


----------



## HumanRevolution

johnnyyukon said:


> Not even gonna lie, you kind of look like a young Robert DeNiro.
> 
> Nice pecs, no ****.


LOL, I've always wondered if gay men find it offensive when we say "no ****." Regardless, it takes balls for a heterosexual man to spontaneously compliment another heterosexual man's pecs. So thanks hunny bunny :wink: And fuck yea bro, I love Robert DeNiro! It's time to get organizized.


----------



## johnnyyukon

HumanRevolution said:


> LOL, I've always wondered if gay men find it offensive when we say "no ****." Regardless, it takes balls for a heterosexual man to spontaneously compliment another heterosexual man's pecs. So thanks hunny bunny :wink: And fuck yea bro, I love Robert DeNiro! It's time to get organizized.


Lol, I'm so comfortable in my straightness and fondness for the female figure that I have no fear.

Not gay, so can't say, but I figure "no ****" is pretty innocuous. Just communicating I am not hitting on you, haha. Maybe I should go Seinfeld style and add, "Not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------



## mhysa

i like this picture, just don't look at my dead, super-faded hair and all is well.











Necrilia said:


> Here are my photos, those are the sluttiest I have. The second one is a "drunken" one.
> 
> View attachment 257378
> View attachment 257394


you are so beautiful!! i have to know, what hair dye do you use? i've been trying to figure out the best/healthiest way to maintain the exact color in that first picture for over a year now.


----------



## HumanRevolution

mhysa said:


> i like this picture, just don't look at my dead, super-faded hair and all is well.
> 
> View attachment 259554


you're very beautiful but I'm pretty sure you already knew that :wink:, are you from the US or Europe?


----------



## mhysa

HumanRevolution said:


> you're very beautiful but I'm pretty sure you already knew that :wink:, are you from the US or Europe?


thank you so much! there are things i like and dislike about my appearance but everyone likes some encouragement sometimes.  i'm from the US, why?


----------



## Necrilia

mhysa said:


> you are so beautiful!! i have to know, what hair dye do you use? i've been trying to figure out the best/healthiest way to maintain the exact color in that first picture for over a year now.


Thank you. =)

I actually want to have your hair colour. xD You look gorgeous, by the way. ^^


----------



## HumanRevolution

mhysa said:


> thank you so much! there are things i like and dislike about my appearance but everyone likes some encouragement sometimes.  i'm from the US, why?


same here, I appreciated the image "tell me I'm pretty!" haha. I'm trying to test my ability to distinguish between Europeans and Americans solely based on facial structure. :laughing:


----------



## mhysa

Necrilia said:


> Thank you. =)
> 
> I actually want to have your hair colour. xD You look gorgeous, by the way. ^^


haha, just use ion color brilliance in 6ir and 7ir, get real lazy with the "cold water only" rule for a few weeks, and voila!  and thank you so much!!



HumanRevolution said:


> same here, I appreciated the image "tell me I'm pretty!" haha. I'm trying to test my ability to distinguish between Europeans and Americans solely based on facial structure. :laughing:


ahhhh! interesting.


----------



## Necrilia

mhysa said:


> haha, just use ion color brilliance in 6ir and 7ir, get real lazy with the "cold water only" rule for a few weeks, and voila!  and thank you so much!!



If only there were Ion colour brilliance products to purchase here. 

@HumanRevolution That example above is one of methods of distunguishing between Americans and Europeans.


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

mhysa said:


> i like this picture, just don't look at my dead, super-faded hair and all is well.
> 
> View attachment 259554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so beautiful!! i have to know, what hair dye do you use? i've been trying to figure out the best/healthiest way to maintain the exact color in that first picture for over a year now.


Nice pic.


----------



## HumanRevolution

Necrilia said:


> If only there were Ion colour brilliance products to purchase here.
> 
> @HumanRevolution That example above is one of methods of distunguishing between Americans and Europeans.


Of course, I noticed the heavy presence of ion color brilliance and knew she was 'Merican. These colors don't run!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

@mhysa My god, woman... you're gonna make a girl rethink her sexuality. :blushed: (Is it a weird coincidence that you resemble Daenerys?)


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

mhysa said:


> i like this picture, just don't look at my dead, super-faded hair and all is well.


You look great, however your hair by no means does you justice, you could be the world's most beautiful brunette just about but the hair drops you to a 7. Still you have great features!


----------



## cinnabun

@Animal



10/10, would bang.


----------



## Apolo

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Hot.  I basically disagree with 99% of your posts but this is one post I can definitely agree with.


Why thank you. So, I had to do a thread search to see if you posted, and you had.... I was quite surprised. ;-) Hot


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 263658


You look really warm and welcoming, 10/10 on the shoulder to lean on scale.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

BIGJake111 said:


> You look really warm and welcoming, 10/10 on the shoulder to lean on scale.


I am both of those things. roud:


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> You boys need some hair. roud:


Wha chu talkin bout?


----------



## Courtalort

Apolo said:


> Do me!!! Just kidding... But really... Maybe... Depends on your answer....
> 
> I'll even show off some skin.....
> 
> 
> * *


This was entertaining. 

Also, now I'm curious what you all were debating about and what unpopular opinions you seem to possess.


----------



## Apolo

CourtneyJD said:


> This was entertaining.
> 
> Also, now I'm curious what you all were debating about and what unpopular opinions you seem to possess.


Haha, many debates over months... But they are better off left to that section of the forum. :tongue:

Maybe tomorrow I will shamelessly post shirtless pictures sans water, so I can boost my Ego. I might even be able to dig up some that are cellphone/mirror shirtless selfies! 

Just playing.


----------



## Apolo

Also, after seeing LaLa and Perp, I am curious as to how many of my other PerC Nemeses I would find attractive, and if there is something to that.... :tongue:


----------



## Kikyo

BIGJake111 said:


> Right on for getting out of your comfort zone, regardless of pictures content that is a desirable attribute. Also, the third picture shows that you have cutest nose and great lips. Not a fan of the emotion represented in the pics, but you yourself are quite beautiful. I've got a knack for the aesthetically appeasing and you are someone I would not mind in my company, just for the sake added beauty to the ongoing setting.


Thank you very much for all those compliments, phrased in such a beautiful manner. I appreciate it even more since I don't like my nose. You're right about the emotion, I guess I need to get over the discomfort of taking pictures of myself because it looks so obvious on my face.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Swordsman of Mana said:


> dayum! 10/10



Your expression is....hard to read. Confident is my first impression.

Tho it's just the face, you seem like you're in pretty good shape. And is that a scar on your chin? If so, gnarly.

Speaking of, I could see you being a skateboarder or hockey player or something. 

If I was a chick, I'd totally bang you.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Apolo said:


> Haha, many debates over months... But they are better off left to that section of the forum. :tongue:
> 
> Maybe tomorrow I will shamelessly post shirtless pictures sans water, so I can boost my Ego. I might even be able to dig up some that are cellphone/mirror shirtless selfies!
> 
> Just playing.


If you're doin a shirtless, I'm doin a shirtless. 

I would think women would be into dudes in combat gear, but I might be confusing that with men in uniform.

Either way, it gave be a broner.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

johnnyyukon said:


> If you're doin a shirtless, I'm doin a shirtless.
> 
> I would think women would be into dudes in combat gear, but I might be confusing that with men in uniform.
> 
> Either way, it gave be a broner.


I approve this message.


----------



## johnnyyukon

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Nice blues, dawg. I'm sensing a bit of an INTP stare going on...
> 
> 
> View attachment 263658




Wearin' your jammies? You look like you're in full chill mode.

Nice eyebrows, seriously some women are going bald there. 

I'd hit it.

Haha, you are very adorable though.


----------



## Mee2

johnnyyukon said:


> Your expression is....hard to read. Confident is my first impression.
> 
> Tho it's just the face, you seem like you're in pretty good shape. And is that a scar on your chin? If so, gnarly.
> 
> Speaking of, I could see you being a skateboarder or hockey player or something.
> 
> *If I was a chick, I'd totally bang you.*


Don't let that stop you


----------



## Lady D

Why is this thread typed as "Hot or Not?" Does anyone suspect people would tell if you really were ugly? Like every boyfriend knows there's no good answer to a question: "Does my ass look big in this (clothing)?" :laughing:


----------



## Apolo

johnnyyukon said:


> If you're doin a shirtless, I'm doin a shirtless.
> 
> I would think women would be into dudes in combat gear, but I might be confusing that with men in uniform.
> 
> Either way, it gave be a broner.


Yeah, I think it is uniform. I also didn't have any of my "Cool guy" gear on, as I was just trying to keep from freezing to death lol. 




I think we may have to go Emeril Lagasse on this thread, and kick it up a notch. Broners all around.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Apolo said:


> Yeah, I think it is uniform. I also didn't have any of my "Cool guy" gear on, as I was just trying to keep from freezing to death lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we may have to go Emeril Lagasse on this thread, and kick it up a notch. Broners all around.
> 
> We just have to figure out how to get @_TheProphetLaLa_ to participate. :wink:



I dunno, rollin' around in a Humvee in digital camo and some mirror shades seems purty cool. But now I'm curious about this even cooler gear.

TheProphetLolipop's gotta show some cleavage. There's bro other way.

haha, good god.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

johnnyyukon said:


> I'd hit it.


It's mutual, tbh. 

(I don't know why I'm so surprised by how many hot members there are on here. lol)


----------



## Apolo

perpetuallyreticent said:


> It's mutual, tbh.
> 
> (I don't know why I'm so surprised by how many hot members there are on here. lol)


I am equally surprised to see members who I actually find to be "hawt". But I am a picky turd...


----------



## Scarab

Lady D said:


> Like every boyfriend knows there's no good answer to a question: "Does my ass look big in this (clothing)?" :laughing:


*Grins* "That outfit really accentuates your buttocks. And, I must say, you look _absolutely stunning._" *Hugs affectionately* 

Problem solved.


----------



## Necrilia

@Neuroticon Yes. Hot.


----------



## Apolo

Alright, I guess I will be the one to kick it off, but I still say Lala should join in the reindeer games... Lol











[/spoiler]







[/spoiler]


----------



## johnnyyukon

Apolo said:


> Alright, I guess I will be the one to kick it off, but I still say Lala should join in the reindeer games... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *



Well fuck. I was in better shape a few months ago, so I'll have to dig up something. You're jacked, homie.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Apolo said:


> Alright, I guess I will be the one to kick it off, but I still say Lala should join in the reindeer games... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


Are we showing off our hot bodies, now?

Dammit, Apolo. _what have you done????????_


----------



## Apolo

johnnyyukon said:


> Well fuck. I was in better shape a few months ago, so I'll have to dig up something. You're jacked, homie.


Thanks Bromontana, had to put you on the spot. 




perpetuallyreticent said:


> Are we showing off our hot bodies, now?
> 
> Dammit, Apolo. _what have you done????????_


Hey now, I warned everyone last night that I was kicking it up a notch today and giving out the goodies... 

But feel free to show off too! :wink: I most certainly would not mind.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

let me start this off by #yolo-ing up this post, because why not? 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









(let's take this thread over. :ninja


----------



## Neuroticon

perpetuallyreticent said:


> let me start this off by #yolo-ing up this post, because why not?
> 
> View attachment 263970
> 
> 
> (let's take this thread over. :ninja


I'm not a fan of black rectangles.


----------



## Apolo

perpetuallyreticent said:


> let me start this off by #yolo-ing up this post, because why not?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 263970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (let's take this thread over. :ninja


I did not think you would do it! :blushed: You just scored major points. 

Also, in thread tradition:
Hawt



Now if we can get LaLa to join in, I'll post an even better one.


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Wha chu talkin bout?











^ Hair.


----------



## Cotillion

perpetuallyreticent said:


> let me start this off by #yolo-ing up this post, because why not?
> 
> View attachment 263970
> 
> 
> (let's take this thread over. :ninja


omg
it's happening boys
personalitycafe gone wild


----------



## Mee2

Hmmm. Be careful not to make yourselves vulnerable, ladies. Don't get me wrong, I approve of sexy pics, but don't be pressured into showing more than you're comfortable with. I know it's common sense, but... recent comments...

---

Anyway, is it possible to reuse attachments? If so, I'll post some pics of me from other threads.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Mee2 said:


> Hmmm. Be careful not to make yourselves vulnerable, ladies. Don't get me wrong, I approve of sexy pics, but don't be pressured into showing more than you're comfortable with. I know it's common sense, but... recent comments...
> 
> ---
> 
> Anyway, is it possible to reuse attachments? If so, I'll post some pics of me from other threads.


That's why I covered my boobies up and all that. I was going to post the original, but I wasn't 100% comfortable with it. And I couldn't let @Apolo out-sexy me. o_o

And sure, why not?

edit: Also, despite the stigma against women being as sexually open or public as men--I get it, but I'm showing as much if not less if I was in a bikini at a beach with hundreds of eyes on me.


----------



## Mee2

perpetuallyreticent said:


> That's why I covered my boobies up and all that. I was going to post the original, but I wasn't 100% comfortable with it. And I couldn't let @Apolo out-sexy me. o_o
> 
> And sure, why not?
> 
> edit: Also, despite the stigma against women being as sexually open or public as men--I get it, but I'm showing as much if not less if I was in a bikini at a beach with hundreds of eyes on me.


Sorry, I didn't mean to direct my post at you, it was more in response to the guys (Johnny, Apolo...) pressuring women (mostly LaLa) to post more revealing pics. Totally fine if you're comfortable posting revealing pics - trust me, as a heterosexual guy, I really don't mind - but I just wanted to counter the pressure a little bit. Glad you covered the parts you weren't comfortable showing 

Now I'm wondering why I asked women to make sure they were comfortable instead of asking guys not to pressure them... Hmmm


----------



## johnnyyukon

perpetuallyreticent said:


> That's why I covered my boobies up and all that. I was going to post the original, but I wasn't 100% comfortable with it. And I couldn't let @_Apolo_ out-sexy me. o_o


Yes, major points, heheh. Extra very sexy belly button.

Oh, and for, ahem, the bikini strings. Oh, ha wait that says "no." What a tease.





Notches seem to be being kicked up. I got a pic or 2 round here somewhere but gotta grab some grub. 

Man, pressure's on.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

perpetuallyreticent said:


> edit: Also, despite the stigma against women being as sexually open or public as men--I get it, but I'm showing as much if not less if I was in a bikini at a beach with hundreds of eyes on me.


I like your ideal set, and it's not the contents of the photo that are "hawt" it's the fact that you were comfortable posting it, not overly proud of your body nor oversexualizing the photo, rather just being comfortable with the eyes of the Internet seeing your bare skin. It fits the chill welcoming appearance that I have already observed. You are someone that I would take interest in as a friend and would want to share many great experiences with you, however, I feel that with time I would lose the ability to see you as only a friend. 


(Wow my posts are getting as long as meepers lately.)


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Apolo said:


> Alright, I guess I will be the one to kick it off, but I still say Lala should join in the reindeer games... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *


You are HOT! Thats not even fair. People who I disagree with aren't allowed to be this hot. 



perpetuallyreticent said:


> let me start this off by #yolo-ing up this post, because why not?
> 
> View attachment 263970
> 
> 
> (let's take this thread over. :ninja


Girl you've got some balls. You just gone did it. Props.


Alright, I don't have anything too crazy right now. But I'm gonna go ahead and give Marco Polo's abs a run for their money. 










And one more pic with those high waisted shorts everyone seems to hate. Let me give you all something to like about them. 










There. Now don't say I never gave you anything.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Apolo said:


> Thanks Bromontana, had to put you on the spot.





perpetuallyreticent said:


> let me start this off by #yolo-ing up this post, because why not?
> (let's take this thread over. :ninja





TheProphetLaLa said:


> Alright, I don't have anything too crazy right now. But I'm gonna go ahead and give Marco Polo's abs a run for their money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more pic with those high waisted shorts everyone seems to hate. Let me give you all something to like about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There. Now don't say I never gave you anything.



Dayyyuuum, girl, how you doin'? Can't I get yo numba?




Here goes nothin'!

I added a few cuz, well why the hell not. Also, first 2, in case you're wondering, I ran an outdoor kids adventure club with another buddy. 

Also, that song "Shots!" wih Lil Wayne is stuck in my head all of a sudden for some reason:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

johnnyyukon said:


> * *


...well, god damn. :blushed: yous making me blush over here.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Owwwwwww!!!!!! We are bringing the heat in this thread. Hot!


----------



## Courtalort

Mee2 said:


> Hmmm. Be careful not to make yourselves vulnerable, ladies. Don't get me wrong, I approve of sexy pics, but don't be pressured into showing more than you're comfortable with. I know it's common sense, but... recent comments...
> 
> ---
> 
> Anyway, is it possible to reuse attachments? If so, I'll post some pics of me from other threads.


I don't think it is possible-what you'll have to do is just resave them to your computer and add them like that. I could be wrong. 

Also, no way in hell am I posting that kind of pic. Like, good on you and all, but no way in hell. 

In other news-

@Antipode My gorgeous love.


----------



## StranGaaa Danjjja

holy shit i see why lala is so cocky 

and yukon dude that pic of you smiling u look alittle well high there buddy what the fuck gives huh


----------



## Mr inappropriate

I agree with all hot girls in this thread :kitteh:

Less dresses and more pictures for a better rating /10 :happy:


----------



## Levitar

TheProphetLaLa said:


> First of all, no it wasn't a joke as this seems to be something that is "bugging" you in real life. But nice try.
> 
> Secondly, please keep your real life problems to yourself. Nobody on this thread was complaining about attention, either bad or good.
> 
> Thirdly, you can be comfortable in your body, and show it off for attention. Is there something wrong with wanting attention my dear? Because it seems to me thats exactly what you're seeking with this post.


You can do as you please _my dear_. The whole "we're the best thing" was a total joke. You think I'm actually looking for any kind of personal attention on this forum? Lol.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Shorty Levi said:


> You can do as you please _my dear_. The whole "we're the best thing" was a total joke. You think I'm actually looking for any kind of personal attention on this forum? Lol.


LOL. Yes my dear, I do believe so. I also believe that you're butthurt because those girls that are coming to you complaining about attention probably aren't giving you any attention. :'( 

So sad. Much tears. 

Maybe next time you should think twice before coming on here insulting people if you don't want to get blasted. Have a nice day.


----------



## Neuroticon

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Lord knows I was trying to score some PerC hotties that live hundreds of miles away from me. lol


Wait...what you're trying to say is...I don't have a chance?!?

:sad:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

crashbandicoot said:


> I agree with all hot girls in this thread :kitteh:
> 
> Less dresses and more pictures for a better rating /10 :happy:


You will give me a 10 whether I show you a titty shot or whether I show you a moldy nail, and you're gonna like it. You hear me soldier?


----------



## Levitar

TheProphetLaLa said:


> LOL. Yes my dear, I do believe so. I also believe that you're butthurt because those girls that are coming to you complaining about attention probably aren't giving you any attention. :'(
> 
> So sad. Much tears.
> 
> Maybe next time you should think twice before coming on here insulting people if you don't want to get blasted. Have a nice day.


Well obviously they are giving me too much attention and I don't care to deal with their problems. It's pretty obvious what your stance is.

Personally I find it hilarious when women think that all men's primary motivational factor is chasing them around. Sorry, it doesn't always work that way.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

TheProphetLaLa said:


> You will give me a 10 whether I show you a titty shot or whether I show you a moldy nail, and you're gonna like it. You hear me soldier?


I keep an open mind to new stuff and I've never got to be a soldier before. So, yeah


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Shorty Levi said:


> Well obviously they are giving me too much attention and I don't care to deal with their problems. It's pretty obvious what your stance is.
> 
> Personally I find it hilarious when women think that all men's primary motivational factor in life is chasing them around. Sorry, it doesn't always work that way.


Ok boo boo. Try not to keep us on your mind too much. XOXO


----------



## Levitar

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Ok boo boo. Try not to keep us on your mind too much. XOXO


Lol I wont. I'm perfectly content in my current situation. Thanks for your concern though. xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

I think that Chimera was the most attractive woman on this thread a short while back. I kinda miss her intellect, great looks, witty sense of humor & kind heart of gold. Somebody is a lucky guy to be in her life.

Don't get too upset Levi, chalk it up to a lesson learned & attempt to avoid making similar mistakes. 









Check out the site rules if you haven't yet done so.


----------



## an absurd man

TheProphetLaLa said:


> LOL. Yes my dear, I do believe so. I also believe that you're butthurt because those girls that are coming to you complaining about attention probably aren't giving you any attention. :'(
> 
> So sad. Much tears.
> 
> Maybe next time you should think twice before coming on here insulting people if you don't want to get blasted. Have a nice day.


That was hot. 10/10


----------



## johnnyyukon

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Thanks for the warning but no worries. I'm pretty sure we won't be missing much. :wink:




















Oh shut your yap already, I think the poor kid learned their lesson.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh shut your yap already, I think the poor kid learned their lesson.


Ya ya. I'm done being mean. I'm gonna go back to being a nice girl now. :3 

Now you see me, now you don't.


----------



## Courtalort

Wow shit got real really quick.


----------



## johnnyyukon

CourtneyJD said:


> Wow shit got real really quick.



Here, I think I can remedy that,








When keepin' it real goes wrong:


----------



## Marisa

I think the most important takeaway from all this is that strangers on the internet told me I'm hot a few pages ago.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Can we just see some more hot PerCers please? :crying:


----------



## Wellsy

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Can we just see some more hot PerCers please? :crying:



* *




Nope
* *




Still Nope... Okay, here we go, the hot stuff
* *












Add this to your man photo compilation, everyone wants a mustache ride


----------



## johnnyyukon

Wellsy said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still Nope... Okay, here we go, the hot stuff
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add this to your man photo compilation, everyone wants a mustache ride



You tease.



perpetuallyreticent said:


> Can we just see some more hot PerCers please? :crying:


Ask and ye shall receive:





























Oh wait, "more" hot PerCrs.


Hey you hawt PerC peeps, get on in here!!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

@Wellsy Damn. I wanna grab those handlebars so tight.
@johnnyyukon *fans self* dam boi. dam.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Necrilia said:


> Well, I see there was some misunderstanding. I'm sorry.
> 
> It wasn't my intent to insult you or any other girl. My point was - if you get any negative response that you don't like while wearing revealing clothing at (for an example) school - it is partially your fault.
> If you can't understand, then... whatever.


I unfortunately understand exactly what you're saying, as I've heard it many times throughout this forum and life in general. My response to you stays the same. Hopefully, you'll reconsider the way you view the world.


----------



## Necrilia

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I unfortunately understand exactly what you're saying, as I've heard it many times throughout this forum and life in general. My response to you stays the same. Hopefully, you'll reconsider the way you view the world.


Well... Not every human being on this planet has same opinions as others. Thus, it's a bit rude to expect me to change my opinions. You don't even know me, or my other opinions (which are mostly liberal). You're judging me already, although you don't know me.
Nice.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Necrilia said:


> Well... Not every human being on this planet has same opinions as others. Thus, it's a bit rude to expect me to change my opinions. You don't even know me, or my other opinions (which are mostly liberal). You're judging me already, although you don't know me.
> Nice.


Don't try to play twister with me. I don't have the patience. You know exactly what I'm saying. And if you're allowed to have your opinions then I'm allowed to have mine as well, isn't that so? People who use this argument always seem to forget that.


----------



## Necrilia

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Don't try to play twister with me. I don't have the patience. You know exactly what I'm saying. And if you're allowed to have your opinions then I'm allowed to have mine as well, isn't that so? People who use this argument always seem to forget that.


I never said you had no right to have a different opinion. Did I? 
I'm not playing any games, by the way. I was sincere and fair.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Neuroticon

Cotillion said:


> bets are open guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me your choice


I prefer this one


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Necrilia said:


> I never said you had no right to have a different opinion. Did I?
> I'm not playing any games, by the way. I was sincere and fair.
> Have a nice day.


Your sincerity wounds me lady of the ferns. Please do take us wounded souls into consideration when you voice your fair and sincere opinions.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Neuroticon said:


> I prefer this one


That is one small little weiner of a dog. Lets hope the cats decided to tag team him and scratch his face off.


----------



## Courtalort

Oh for fuck's sake. 

I'm with @Necrilia to an extent, and I don't think she said anything inherently wrong. her example was extreme, but the base of it stands. If you wear a low cut top and mini skirt, you are choosing to dress in a way that elicits sexual attention from others. If you don't like that sexual attention, then don't do it. If you like it, then do it. But either way, you're still dressing in that way to seek that attention.


----------



## jada_artist

Necrilia said:


> I never said you had no right to have a different opinion. Did I?
> I'm not playing any games, by the way. I was sincere and fair.
> Have a nice day.


Oh I read yall's argument and I understand and see both of your points. I used to think like you Necrilia. I judged girls for wearing revealing/tight clothes at school too, never would say anything to their face of course. In a way they are asking for it because they know that's how people are going to react. Thats how our society is. However what @TheProphetLaLa means is that people shouldn't think that way at all. I mean its just clothes and its just the human body. If a girl wants to dress in a way that makes her feel beautiful and sexy than shouldn't be punished for it by receiving rude remarks. And she certainly isn't asking to be groped! Do you expect to be groped at the beach when you wear a bikini? Probably not.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

CourtneyJD said:


> Oh for fuck's sake.
> 
> I'm with @_Necrilia_ to an extent, and I don't think she said anything inherently wrong. her example was extreme, but the base of it stands. If you wear a low cut top and mini skirt, you are choosing to dress in a way that elicits sexual attention from others. If you don't like that sexual attention, then don't do it. If you like it, then do it. But either way, you're still dressing in that way to seek that attention.


I disagree. Touching someone inappropriately or being insulted is not sexual attention. That is what she said and that is what I refuted plain and simple. There is no base here. You can't take you own spin on things.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

jada_artist said:


> Oh I read yall's argument and I understand and see both of your points. I used to think like you Necrilia. I judged girls for wearing revealing/tight clothes at school too, never would say anything to their face of course. In a way they are asking for it because they know that's how people are going to react. Thats how our society is. However what @_TheProphetLaLa_ means is that people shouldn't think that way at all. I mean its just clothes and its just the human body. If a girl wants to dress in a way that makes her feel beautiful and sexy than shouldn't be punished for it by receiving rude remarks. And she certainly isn't asking to be groped! Do you expect to be groped at the beach when you wear a bikini? Probably not.


Thank you love. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Necrilia

jada_artist said:


> I mean its just clothes and its just the human body. If a girl wants to dress in a way that makes her feel beautiful and sexy than shouldn't be punished for it by receiving rude remarks. And she certainly isn't asking to be groped! Do you expect to be groped at the beach when you wear a bikini? Probably not.


Yes, I understand your point. But reality is different. Males are visual types mostly and what attracts their attention especially are women wearing revealing clothes.
If you don't want that attention yet still wear such clothes - then don't wear it. 
Also, if you're wearing revealing clothes during funeral - then how can you expect people not to judge you? It's an extreme, unrealistic example, but I'm trying to make a point here.
And wearing a bikini at the beach is different. You know the reason why it's different, I won't explain something that's so obvious.


----------



## Courtalort

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I disagree. Touching someone inappropriately or being insulted is not sexual attention. That is what she said and that is what I refuted plain and simple. There is no base here. You can't take you own spin on things.


Yes and that was the part that I said was extreme. No one deserves to be groped, molested, insulted. No one asks to be raped. That obviously wasn't my point. 

However, you can't tell me that people don't dress that way for _reasonable _sexual attention. It's common sense. 

Also, everyone always takes their own spin on things. It's called bias, and there is no conversation where it isn't being used.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Can we get one thing straight, folks? If a girl (or anybody) walks outside butt fucking naked, they're not ASKING to be touched. Stared at? Sure, whatever. But just because you have some weird, problematic notion that a girl MUST want to be touched or harassed because of what she decides to wear or not wear doesn't mean that your god damn opinion is some unspoken law and holds any merit. Seriously? If I walked outside in booty shorts and a tank top and someone touched me because of my out fit I'd sock them in the fucking mouth. 

Don't play that shit. Bye, lmao.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

CourtneyJD said:


> Yes and that was the part that I said was extreme. No one deserves to be groped, molested, insulted. No one asks to be raped. That obviously wasn't my point.
> 
> However, you can't tell me that people don't dress that way for _reasonable _sexual attention. It's common sense.
> 
> Also, everyone always takes their own spin on things. It's called bias, and there is no conversation where it isn't being used.


She never mentioned reasonable sexual attention and so I never had reason to respond to that. I refuted what she stated plain and simple. Thats all there is to it. You're putting words into my mouth that I never said. Thats the danger of taking things and spinning them into your own terms, because then you and the person you're contending with aren't arguing on the same platform. Its a cause for misunderstandings and unnecessary.


----------



## Aletheia

I think partly where people's thinking gets skewed is when they don't expect more from guys in such a situation. It's like, the collective consensus is "Oh, he couldn't help himself, and who could blame him? Look at what she's wearing!" No. That's probably a bit insulting for some men that also hold themselves to a higher standard. Dressing in any way you want is not an invitation to anything. (Obviously?)

Anyway, continue with the hotness of this thread.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Can we get one thing straight, folks? If a girl (or anybody) walks outside butt fucking naked, they're not ASKING to be touched. Stared at? Sure, whatever. But just because you have some weird, problematic notion that a girl MUST want to be touched or harassed because of what she decides to wear or not wear doesn't mean that your god damn opinion is some unspoken law and holds any merit. Seriously? If I walked outside in booty shorts and a tank top and someone touched me because of my out fit I'd sock them in the fucking mouth.
> 
> Don't play that shit. Bye, lmao.
> 
> 
> View attachment 266314


Lmfao the photo was just the cherry on top.


----------



## Courtalort

TheProphetLaLa said:


> She never mentioned reasonable sexual attention and so I never had reason to respond to that. I refuted what she stated plain and simple. Thats all there is to it. You're putting words into my mouth that I never said. Thats the danger of taking things and spinning them into your own terms, because then you and the person you're contending with aren't arguing on the same platform. Its a cause for misunderstandings and unnecessary.


I wasn't even arguing you in the first place. 

I was saying what I agreed with in her statement. 

Again, not a "spin". It's an opinion.


----------



## jada_artist

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Can we get one thing straight, folks? If a girl (or anybody) walks outside butt fucking naked, they're not ASKING to be touched. Stared at? Sure, whatever. But just because you have some weird, problematic notion that a girl MUST want to be touched or harassed because of what she decides to wear or not wear doesn't mean that your god damn opinion is some unspoken law and holds any merit. Seriously? If I walked outside in booty shorts and a tank top and someone touched me because of my out fit I'd sock them in the fucking mouth.
> 
> Don't play that shit. Bye, lmao.
> 
> 
> View attachment 266314


Thank you that is exactly my point!


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

CourtneyJD said:


> I wasn't even arguing you in the first place.
> 
> I was saying what I agreed with in her statement.
> 
> Again, not a "spin". It's an opinion.


If you post your opinion prepare to get confronted on it. It doesn't matter whether you were arguing with me or not. 

You weren't agreeing with anything in her statement because thats not remotely what her statement was. 

Thats like someone saying I think children should be physically punished and then someone coming along and saying well her example was a little extreme but she didn't say anything wrong, and I agree with what she's saying as the _base _which is that children should be punished (with a timeout lets say). Those two points of view are clearly not the same thing.


----------



## cinnabun

Scarab said:


> It doesn't mean that they _should_ be sexually harrassed or worse, but there are people (horrible people) that _will_ do more than just look.
> 
> Just because someone is alive does not mean they should be killed. Yet, there are murderers in this world. Now, of course, killing someone is way worse than sexual harrassment (that's not to say that sexual harrassment is to be taken lightly). I'm having a hard time seeing how Neuroticon in any way condones such behaviour in his posts; he points out, just like I do, that there are always a minority of bad people, even though the world would be better without such heinous actions.


Um yes, I'm aware that this world is filled with evil people, who will do wicked things at any given opportunity.

This topic has been going on for a couple of pages, and I just wanted to get my point of view across, because people sound confused as fuck as to why some people are pissed off.

Anyone can and should dress sexily if they wish to do so, and by dressing like that, they should realise they will receive attention.

But just because someone is showing a bit of skin, doesn't give anybody the right to do more than look, and even then they should do it subtly.

And his post sounded as if he was saying: "If you wanna dress like that, go ahead, but guys will stare and some might wanna touch you. Expect it, and you can't call all guys pigs for that" at least to me anyway.


----------



## NIHM

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Wait what? I didn't say there aren't people out there that conform to proper societal conduct. What my point was is that if someone did touch a person (but in this case, a woman) without their consent, it isn't the person that's being touched fault, whether they're wearing revealing clothes or not.
> 
> Bottom line is you're crossing a line if you touch ANYBODY without their consent. I don't care if I look like a damn prostitute, you do not touch me. If you do, it will be considered harassment. I don't really know why people find a problem with this. No one owns another person. You don't own anybody's body but your own, so if you ever think you have the right to go ahead and touch somebody because of their attire or any other reason, then you need to take a step back and reevaluate the situation. I'm not even specifically talking about just women anymore. Don't touch people without their consent.
> 
> And I personally don't use the term 'all men are pigs'. It's stupid and groups all men together into one negative stereotype. Some men are pigs, but some women are also major cunts. People in general pretty much fucking suck. But a person has every right to consider a person a POS for touching them inappropriately without having asked for it--regardless of gender.


Amen *slow claps*.


----------



## Neuroticon

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Its about time hunty. I was about one dog gif away from sending you a prostitute to relieve you from the sexual frustration that is making you act out like a 2 year old.


Resorting to insults that have nothing to do with the argument in an uncalled matter - that's what I call just being mean. And childish.

Don't know if there is a report function but you deserve to be.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Neuroticon said:


> Resorting to insults that have nothing to do with the argument in an uncalled matter - that's what I call just being mean. And childish.
> 
> Don't know if there is a report function but you deserve to be.


Come at me bro. I like to count my infractions on a rainy day. They make me feel geewwwd inside.


----------



## Scarab

Rinnie said:


> Um yes, I'm aware that this world is filled with evil people, who will do wicked things at any given opportunity.
> 
> This topic has been going on for a couple of pages, and I just wanted to get my point of view across, because people sound confused as fuck as to why some people are pissed off.
> 
> Anyone can and should dress sexily if they wish to do so, and by dressing like that, they should realise they will receive attention.
> 
> But just because someone is showing a bit of skin, doesn't give anybody the right to do more than look, and even then they should do it subtly.
> 
> And his post sounded as if he was saying: "If you wanna dress like that, go ahead, but guys will stare and some might wanna touch you. Expect it, and you can't call all guys pigs for that" at least to me anyway.


That's how generalization works; if you would call all men pigs, then you would indirectly call me a pig, even though I've done nothing to deserve such an appellation. And, that's not nice, is it? I don't want to go around saying "oink, oink" all day.

Anywho, probably a topic better fit for another thread.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Scarab said:


> That's how generalization works; if you would call all men pigs, then you would indirectly call me a pig, even though I've done nothing to deserve such an appellation. And, that's not nice, is it? I don't want to go around saying "oink, oink" all day.
> 
> Anywho, probably a topic better fit for another thread.


#notallpigs


----------



## jada_artist

NIHM said:


> Beautifully put. My sentiments exactly. I would feel more upset at myself if I told someone not to dress the way they wanted too. Sometimes I feel sexy and sometimes I feel conservative but I will always wear what I want that will make me feel better about myself. I would hate to tell someone how to be or imply that the way they dress allows people to be rude to them. Someone's dress code is apart of them and honestly it has nothing to do with me. Really I paint it as it is. A rude person is a person who is having a bad day and wants to tear someone else down or they could just be ignorant on how to be nice to another individual. The only time I'm rude or mean is if I see someone being mean to an entire group or my friends. But simply wearing clothes even if it was just a bra is not going to solicit a negative response from me.


Yeah exactly. I don't like dressing up and putting on makeup simply out of laziness. But when I do dress up, I usually have a lot of cleavage showing. I'm not skinny. I'm about 160 lbs but I have awesome 38 DDD breasts and I like to show them off to give me confidence. And I know I'm gonna get commented on but I do not want to be groped. When that happens to me I have no idea what to do, I freeze up awkwardly. Perhaps because it very rarely happens. idk.


----------



## NIHM

Scarab said:


> That's how generalization works; if you would call all men pigs, then you would indirectly call me a pig, even though I've done nothing to deserve such an appellation. And, that's not nice, is it? I don't want to go around saying "oink, oink" all day.
> 
> Anywho, probably a topic better fit for another thread.


You just miss the sexy photos. ;-)


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

jada_artist said:


> Yeah exactly. I don't like dressing up and putting on makeup simply out of laziness. But when I do dress up, I usually have a lot of cleavage showing. I'm not skinny. I'm about 160 lbs but I have awesome 38 DDD breasts and I like to show them off to give me confidence. And I know I'm gonna get commented on but I do not want to be groped. When that happens to me I have no idea what to do, I freeze up awkwardly. Perhaps because it very rarely happens. idk.


I understand what you're saying. This is why sometimes its hard to be an idealist. Because we have what IS. And we have what SHOULD BE. Many people seem to get stuck on the what is and accept that as unchangeable fact. I disagree with this. I think we can and should change our views on things. I don't believe a women wearing anything no matter how revealing is subject to harassment of any kind. And I don't think men are beasts who can't control their primal urges. I refuse to accept this reality and will continue to speak against it. This is my belief.


----------



## NIHM

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I understand what you're saying. This is why sometimes its hard to be an idealist. Because we have what IS. And we have what SHOULD BE. Many people seem to get stuck on the what is and accept that as unchangeable fact. I disagree with this. I think we can and should change our views on things. I don't believe a women wearing anything no matter how revealing is subject to harassment of any kind. And I don't think men are beasts who can't control their primal urges. I refuse to accept this reality and will continue to speak against it. This is my belief.


Umm primal urges.... sorry brain wandered and day dreamed.


----------



## jada_artist

I would just like to say to everyone that maybe we should call this topic quits. Everyone had good points. Some were worded poorly and got backlashed for it. Some people took things too far and started insulting others. I just wanted to point out and clarify @TheProphetLaLa and @Necrilia were saying. I had no idea it would go on for what? 5 pages? O_0


----------



## Apolo

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I would hope anyone doesn't agree that the expectation of men acting respectful is not the restriction of freedom?
> 
> Not being able to. ..ugh..'react to primal urges' (really?) isn't a restriction of freedom. It's not acceptable to act like a neanderthal. Snap back to reality.


Excuse me, I should not have bolded that portion, as to detract from what was ironic. or considered a double standard....



isingthebodyelectric said:


> Can we stop victim blaming this century? Please? Who cares if men are visual creatures; that's excusing unsavoury behaviour and encouraging the shaming of women and restricting their freedom. It's a double standard. The onus *should not be on us to dress 'respectable' (what year are we in? 1955?*) More should be expected from *men to learn social decorum* and to look and not touch what is not theirs.


Stating that women should not be expected to dress with social decorum, but then stating that men should behave with social decorum.... I could then use your statement about it not being 1955.... *The Onus should not be on us to act 'respectable' (what year are we in? 1955?)*


----------



## jada_artist

> Stating that women should not be expected to dress with social decorum, but then stating that men should behave with social decorum.... I could then use your statement about it not being 1955.... *The Onus should not be on us to act 'respectable' (what year are we in? 1955?)*


How could you compare clothes to sexual harrassment? Clothes are just a tool to keep our bodies warm and clean. But society throughout time has taken it further and making it mean something whether it's about sex, a work uniform, or to separate ourselves from others (i,e upper and lower class).


----------



## jada_artist

yeah sorry I added one more comment lol. lets get back to sexy pics of our selves!







Thats an old one but I love it


----------



## Bishop

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Don't try to play twister with me.


***puts Twister game set away***

Aw man, so much for game night. :sad:


----------



## jada_artist

Bishop said:


> ***puts Twister game set away***
> 
> Aw man, so much for game night. :sad:


I want to play my own version of twister outside. Get a big tarp and make the spots using a puddle of paint!  eventually everyone would just be wrestling and throwing paint at each other!


----------



## Scarab

NIHM said:


> You just miss the sexy photos. ;-)


Yea, it has been a while since you posted in here.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Necrilia said:


> Am I the only one who thinks women can look sexy even with clothes on?
> 
> Just asking. Don't attack me, please. >_<


"But the thing you don't realize is that there's good naked and bad naked. 
Naked hair brushing - good. Naked crouching - bad." Jerry Seinfeld



ElliottC said:


> wouldrequireIVrehydrationtherapytorecover/10
> 
> I'm almost there.
> 
> But I have a question, bro.
> 
> I need a few more scintillating details.
> 
> What are the specs on that headlamp?


Ha, recover from what? 

Now for the saucy details (btw, I'm a Petzl loyalist, but there's other decent brands):

That is an old school Petzl Tikka, around 8 years old. Decent, but only around 70 lumens. Redlight option to prevent night vision loss. It's my 4th backup headlamp. It also holds sentimental value. And is perfectly fine for illuminating shorter distances, but not for night time trail hikes. 

Many headlamp uses, but some of the more versatile are:
Tikka +, up to 140 lumens

Tactikka + and Tactikka + RGB, Excellent, boner inducing headlamp with a multitude of modes, 3 stealth colors (Red, Green, Blue) and a powerful 140 lumens boosted white mixed light, focused, flood, ambient, or a mix. Capable of cutting through 60 metres of blackness.

But the big mama jama, studs only, is the Tikka RXP with a whopping 215 white lumen boost that cuts through up to 110 metres of black night. Plus focused, wide, or mixed mode. I can hike in pitch black through hard to see trails in dense woods. Red light mode option. But the bigger boner inducing feature is the reactive lighting mode that adjusts to levels of surrounding light. It works so well, it feels like I'm using a headlamp from the future. Plus computer customizable and a rechargeable lithium ion battery that saves a lot of money spent on AAAs.






jada_artist said:


> There is a difference between sexual attention and being sexually harassed or belittled. A girl may want guys to check her out but not give dirty comments or grope her or have other girls judge her for it. And unfortunately girls get groped, rude comments, and even raped no matter what they wear. So it doesn't matter if they are wearing a bikini, booty shorts, or even being naked!
> The funeral example is different. Thats a sign of disrespect because that is not the time to seek any type of sexual attention. Now I do judge people for wearing inappropriate outfits to formal occasions. I went to a wedding once where I saw like 10 people wearing old jeans. Thats disrespectful to the bride and groom in my opinion.
> Is wearing a bikini really that different? I was groped at the beach when I was 15 by a 20 year old guy. I told him before it happened that I was 15. Was I asking for it? should I have worn a sweater?


Any man that gropes a woman, regardless of what she is wearing, ain't no man.


----------



## Apolo

jada_artist said:


> How could you compare clothes to sexual harrassment? Clothes are just a tool to keep our bodies warm and clean. But society throughout time has taken it further and making it mean something whether it's about sex, a work uniform, or to separate ourselves from others (i,e upper and lower class).


I was merely explaining what the poster was saying, and describing how it is a double standard to expect social decorum from one and not the other. Seems pretty simple to me.




johnnyyukon said:


> Any man that gropes a woman, regardless of what she is wearing, ain't no man.


Exactly.


----------



## Necrilia




----------



## Mee2

johnnyyukon said:


> I'm confused, are you defending this hypothetical pervert?


His actions? No. You saying that he's not a man? Yes. I don't think you have any right to say that. 



johnnyyukon said:


> People have different opinions of what composes a man. That is one of mine.


It's also society's, and I'm surprised you don't see these expectations as problematic. All ideals probably are, to varying extents, but for the reasons stated above, I find this one particularly problematic. 



johnnyyukon said:


> If you take a look at most countries' #1 action films, the main guy is usually some badass fighting machine.


You only look at action movies? ... Regardless, you're right that there are similarities but there are differences as well and I imagine you'd be rather uncomfortable if you found that your conception of masculinity was, well, racist. 



johnnyyukon said:


> And sure, there's less masculine men. I have no problem with that. They can have their man card too.


Who are you do say what's less masculine? 



johnnyyukon said:


> I think you might be taking this too literally.


Scared of having your words analysed?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Donovan said:


> damned if you do, damned if you don't. one way or another, there will be a reason as to why "insert X" is a piece of shit, and totally and unanimously accounts for all problems (lol.... hahahahaa, dear god...).
> 
> i swear, we can't treat another person with respect, without another person thinking we're only doing it because we're "so superior". but, if we decide to grab a piece of ass, we most definitely see _ourselves_ as superior--as a person wouldn't demean another so readily if they didn't, on some level, view the other as less and by contrast, themselves as "more".
> 
> no matter how it's split, there's a way for some people to find fault where they _want_ to find fault. and the levels that are reached for, are not seen for what they are--reaching--no matter how little sense they ever make, or how intelligent the listeners happen to be... *for some reason actual scapegoating always falls onto some ears so fucking sweetly*... i wonder why that is...?
> 
> :happy:


You make-uh me smile! Especially that last little poetic bit.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Mee2 said:


> His actions? No. You saying that he's not a man? Yes. I don't think you have any right to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> It's also society's, and I'm surprised you don't see these expectations as problematic. All ideals probably are, to varying extents, but for the reasons stated above, I find this one particularly problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> You only look at action movies? ... Regardless, you're right that there are similarities but there are differences as well and I imagine you'd be rather uncomfortable if you found that your conception of masculinity was, well, racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you do say what's less masculine?
> 
> 
> 
> Scared of having your words analysed?


Man, you are so NOT hawt.


----------



## Donovan

@isingthebodyelectric

awe, you _are_ very pretty. but more than that, you're very cute... some people may see that as a "slight"--in lieu of saying "you're totally bangable, brosepha!"--but to me cute is in what surrounds the person; what they give off, and incidentally, can mean about 27 different things (for myself). 


so my version of "cute" is an important consideration, in terms of what i think is important, and you sure are cute.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Donovan said:


> @_isingthebodyelectric_
> 
> awe, you _are_ very pretty. but more than that, you're very cute... some people may see that as a "slight"--in lieu of saying "you're totally bangable, brosepha!"--but to me cute is in what surrounds the person; what they give off, and incidentally, can mean about 27 different things (for myself).
> 
> 
> so my version of "cute" is an important consideration, in terms of what i think is important, and you sure are cute.


hey bro thank you. i know by my age im never going to considered as 'hot'. but cute isnt bad at all 
:kitteh:


----------



## NIHM

Remcy said:


> You're wife material tbh.


I agree she's pretty but you're saying she's wife material because of her looks?


----------



## Courtalort

@isingthebodyelectric

I agree-you just posted at a bad moment. We were all bickering about feminism and whatnot. 

PS: I always get called "cute" too. Or pretty or beautiful. Never "hot" or "bangable" but that's ok. We have a different appeal. :kitteh:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

@isingthebodyelectric Yeah, like everybody said... posted during the wrong moment (which was like 40 pages total or some shit lol) You're adorable. We all have really different appeal so I wouldn't exactly call you hot but you are most definitely attractive. You seem really ....chill.


----------



## Neuroticon

CourtneyJD said:


> PS: I always get called "cute" too. Or pretty or beautiful. Never "hot" or "bangable" but that's ok. We have a different appeal. :kitteh:


Probably because people see your relationship status and try to act decent? Not that it changes the perception of yourself that much but...just a wild guess.


----------



## Bishop

Donovan said:


> damned if you do, damned if you don't. one way or another, there will be a reason as to why "insert X" is a piece of shit, and totally and unanimously accounts for all problems (lol.... hahahahaa, dear god...).
> 
> i swear, we can't treat another person with respect, without another person thinking we're only doing it because we're "so superior". but, if we decide to grab a piece of ass, we most definitely see _ourselves_ as superior--as a person wouldn't demean another so readily if they didn't, on some level, view the other as less and by contrast, themselves as "more".
> 
> no matter how it's split, there's a way for some people to find fault where they _want_ to find fault. and the levels that are reached for, are not seen for what they are--reaching--no matter how little sense they ever make, or how intelligent the listeners happen to be... for some reason actual scapegoating always falls onto some ears so fucking sweetly... i wonder why that is...?
> 
> :happy:


***Awkward bro hug***


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Neuroticon said:


> Probably because people see your relationship status and try to act decent? Not that it changes the perception of yourself that much but...just a wild guess.


Perhaps if she has a ring on her finger? Who can know? But I'm definitely not being called those things [I'm single] hardly ever hit on and guys don't register me so I think I get it. Potatoes gonna potate. 
:ninja: 

Ps: Can we please have a separate thread for the 'Not' votes? Can we call it 'Fear and Self Loathing in Personality Cafe'?
:laughing:


----------



## Bishop

Apolo said:


>


***Gropes***

I ain't even sorry bro.

With a sleeveless tee like that you were asking for it.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

NIHM said:


> Ohh are you saying I'm sexy?  I'll take that as you're saying I'm hot. Score.
> 
> Sooo going to keep to the point of this thread and post pics. I know you begged me right? But also make a point to the current ohhhmygaurd topic on how we dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing this at Frys got me more flirts and I was covered up than any other moment. Men and their turtle fetish.
> 
> Then you take going out to the beach one shot a teeshirt is on the entire day to prevent from burning my precious skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or going for a bike ride.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what you wear covered up or not covered. You're going to be flirted with. They're also going to be the haters. I try to let it all roll off my back and just be me. Besides I could care less how someone is dressed and what they look like. Like I'm more preoccupied about growing my hair back out and staying healthy.


A bit of humor. Holy smokes, you look very good from behind. 



LOL just kinda kidding, you're actually cute whether coming or going.


----------



## Apolo

Bishop said:


> ***Gropes***
> 
> I ain't even sorry bro.
> 
> With a sleeveless tee like that you were asking for it.


I asked for it! But really, I did. Lol













CourtneyJD said:


> @isingthebodyelectric
> 
> I agree-you just posted at a bad moment. We were all bickering about feminism and whatnot.
> 
> PS: I always get called "cute" too. Or pretty or beautiful. Never "hot" or "bangable" but that's ok. We have a different appeal. :kitteh:


For me, someone is "hot", "bangable", though I would never actually use that term, if they have the wild, edgy, mischievous look. Otherwise I think they look pretty/cute. For me personally, "wife material", would apply to a woman who looks sweet and innocent, but still pretty, while also having a very subtle hint of edge to their eyes.


----------



## johnnyyukon

stargazing grasshopper said:


> A bit of humor. Holy smokes, you look very good from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL just kinda kidding, you're actually cute whether coming or going.


Ha!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Ya'll should know by now that you can't make a ho a housewife. 

Dr. Dre told me so.


----------



## NIHM

Apolo said:


> I asked for it! But really, I did. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, someone is "hot", "bangable", though I would never actually use that term, if they have the wild, edgy, mischievous look. Otherwise I think they look pretty/cute. For me personally, "wife material", would apply to a woman who looks sweet and innocent, but still pretty, while also having a very subtle hint of edge to their eyes.


Humm husband material would apply to their personality, not their looks. They could be handsome and absolutely insane. lol


----------



## Apolo

NIHM said:


> Humm husband material would apply to their personality, not their looks. They could be handsome and absolutely insane. lol


Oh, I was talking about on a strictly appearance only level. I would never base whether or not someone was marriage material in the literal sense from their looks alone, that sounds like a disaster. And in fact, I am insanely picky when it even come to dating. 

But in terms of appearances, someone can have a "wife material", look about them, and still be bat poo crazy.... Lol


----------



## Remcy

NIHM said:


> I agree she's pretty but you're saying she's wife material because of her looks?


Yep, that's my first impression of her. #JustInfjPsychicThings


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Apolo said:


>


Cool pic, but where's the snow?


----------



## Jennywocky

Just a general note:

We appreciate people for the most part working to keep this thread on track. I've read back a few days on this thread, and there have been some periodic derails that seem more personal in nature, with a few still lingering. While I'd rather not, if these kinds of derails continue we'll have to temporarily close the thread. 

We appreciate everyone working to keep the thread on topic and open.


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Courtalort

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 266874


totes hawt.


----------



## jada_artist

BIGJake111 said:


>


Handsome. Just one question. Why is your username "BIG" Jake? :tongue:


----------



## Rafiki

@jada_artist

the second photo must not have uploaded for you


----------



## jada_artist

pancaketreehouse said:


> @jada_artist
> 
> the second photo must not have uploaded for you


huh? are you talking about your photo? or are you just joking with me?


----------



## Rafiki

@jada_artist

i was implying there was a second photo of his huge penis,
and that the photo did not load for you, 
and
it is why he calls himself BIG Jake


----------



## HumanBeing

NIHM said:


> Even @HumanBeing calls me the brain kid.


Minor correction, brainy lady :wink:

I have no doubt at this time you are an ENFP. Although I will admit I had to learn to look a little deeper to understand.


----------



## NIHM

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Oops I hadn't intended my comment to objectify or otherwise upset you.


LMAO, you didn't upset me or come close. I get very temperance (bones) when debating. I was just driving home the point I had been making the last three pages. It really had nothing to do with you  I doubt you could upset me. Anyways onward with posting up our lovely faces. 



















So no one has to go scouring through the enfp pics 



g_w said:


> What you be sayin' @NIHM, is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H'mmmph. (Blows raspberrries in your general direction, @_Dabbling_.)


I loved this . I'll be cocky and say that is soooo true  Though I'm only 131 on the IQ test.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

@NIHM you have really pretty eyes. What color are they? They seem hazel-ish in the second one, but more on the green side in the first.


----------



## NIHM

perpetuallyreticent said:


> @NIHM you have really pretty eyes. What color are they? They seem hazel-ish in the second one, but more on the green side in the first.


My eyes are green but if I wear blue they might turn blue, if I wear purple they turn more green, and if you get me in the sunset they are yellow.


----------



## Scarab

isingthebodyelectric said:


> #notallpigs


Ohhhhh...(he says three days afterwards)...You said Not All Pigs; I thought you said No Tall Pigs and that confused me. @[email protected]


----------



## Rafiki

TheProphetLaLa said:


> You will give me a 10 whether I show you a titty shot or whether I show you a moldy nail, and you're gonna like it. You hear me soldier?


you have a moldy nail?


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

pancaketreehouse said:


> you have a moldy nail?


Don't we all?


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Eww, I didnt even know what moldy nail meant. No role playing anymore, not hot !


----------



## Rafiki

I've heard of a Malaysian Breakfast but never a moldy nail


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Rafiki

before


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








after


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








full frontal (and by far the creepiest)


----------



## Rafiki

@Xahhakatar 

you are too cool


----------



## Rafiki

my lips aren't actually that chapped


----------



## Scarab

Veggie said:


> If you're alluding to me then I fell quite some time ago


Some people just tend to fall several times.

*Hands you a first aid kit, some painkillers and an MRI scanner*


----------



## NTlazerman

Some party shots LOL. :laughing: Recently upped a profile pic from these too.


----------



## Veggie

The Wanderering ______ said:


> I also fell, but I fell to hell for comitting the sin of lusting after you. :laughing:





Scarab said:


> Some people just tend to fall several times.
> 
> *Hands you a first aid kit, some painkillers and an MRI scanner*


^Hands it off to Wandering.

*Flashes underboob*

*Runs away*


----------



## Apolo

I remember a few pages back we were trying to describe what "wife material" meant in terms of looks alone... And that.................... Oh, well hello there.... *Waves back*



Veggie said:


> *Waves*



***Edit: Woah, I just stalked your profile and realize you look 10 years younger than you actually are!!! Assuming your profile age is accurate. :shocked:


----------



## Scarab

Veggie said:


> ^Hands it off to Wandering.
> 
> *Flashes underboob*
> 
> *Runs away*


That was unexpected, and risqué.

Inverted falling?


----------



## Veggie

Apolo said:


> I remember a few pages back we were trying to describe what "wife material" meant in terms of looks alone... And that.................... Oh, well hello there.... *Waves back*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***Edit: Woah, I just stalked your profile and realize you look 10 years younger than you actually are!!! Assuming your profile age is accurate. :shocked:


Hahaha, yea, I just turned 30.

That pic is from just a few days ago though.

Is my wifey status revoked?


----------



## Macrosapien

Veggie said:


> You are ridiculous XD
> 
> You did this the first time I posted to the INFJ picture thread and I got so embarrassed I took it down :tongue:
> 
> Much love though


hah, I was going to say this picture is going to break the internet, but I was like too much. hopefully you dont remove this one, your looks are mesmerizing, thats all. besides no one will like me anymore if you do hah


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Scarab said:


> Some people just tend to fall several times.
> 
> *Hands you a first aid kit, some painkillers and an MRI scanner*


That first aid kid ought to include a roll of silk first aid tape & a volunteer to temporarily repair her angelic wings until she's mended.


----------



## Scarab

stargazing grasshopper said:


> That first aid kid ought to include a roll of silk first aid tape & a volunteer to temporarily repair her angelic wings until she's mended.


You are right...Hmmm. *Grabs stargazing grasshopper and sloppily stuffs him inside the first aid kit*


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Veggie said:


> Hahaha, yea, I just turned 30.
> 
> That pic is from just a few days ago though.
> 
> Is my wifey status revoked?


More likely enhanced!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Scarab said:


> You are right...Hmmm. *Grabs stargazing grasshopper and sloppily stuffs him inside the first aid kit*


I'd reply that I'd happily cram myself into a first aid kit & attend to Veggies' wings, but I recently allowed myself to get carried away while commenting in regards to another very attractive gal upon this thread & I ain't setting myself up for another head smack LOL.

Maybe I'll just supervise this time.


----------



## Apolo

Veggie said:


> Hahaha, yea, I just turned 30.
> 
> That pic is from just a few days ago though.
> 
> Is my wifey status revoked?


On the contrary, I am in my late 20s so that is even better! Lol

Looks 20, has the life experiences of 30... :kitteh:


----------



## Rafiki

@NIHM

the butter tends to moisturize


----------



## Rafiki

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd guess that her height is 163cm & 55.5kg


I'd guess you just earned yerself a night sleepin outside

nah


----------



## Rafiki

@Veggie yeah young face


----------



## Teal

My doggy just became a jr champion and im so proud of him


----------



## jada_artist

Teal said:


> View attachment 268538
> 
> 
> My doggy just became a jr champion and im so proud of him


cute but you look younger than me. hard to tell :blushed:


----------



## Scarab

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I'd reply that I'd happily cram myself into a first aid kit & attend to Veggies' wings, but I recently allowed myself to get carried away while commenting in regards to another very attractive gal upon this thread & I ain't setting myself up for another head smack LOL.
> 
> Maybe I'll just supervise this time.


Oh...But I already threw you inside the cargo area of an airplane that's on its way to Veggie. *Scratches my head* Well, done is done. *Shrugs*


----------



## Straystuff

*Desperate attempt to get an ego boost*


----------



## HumanBeing

Straystuff said:


> *Desperate attempt to get an ego boost*


Why?


----------



## with water

Straystuff said:


> *Desperate attempt to get an ego boost*


*deploys ego multiplier*


----------



## Straystuff

HumanBeing said:


> Why?


Do you ever have those days when you look at the mirror and throw up mentally



WT_Neptune said:


> *deploys ego multiplier*


*Kind of loves you*


----------



## with water

Straystuff said:


> *Kind of loves you*


Eww, a half hearted lover...


----------



## DAHN




----------



## Straystuff

WT_Neptune said:


> Eww, a half hearted lover...


But we just met honey, give me time


----------



## Scarab

Straystuff said:


> *Desperate attempt to get an ego boost*


Of course my neighbour shall have an ego boost. *Hands you a bottle labeled 'ego booster'* It's very potent though, so be careful. ö -ö

That made it sound as if it is alcohol: it isn't.


----------



## Straystuff

Scarab said:


> Of course my neighbour shall have an ego boost. *Hands you a bottle labeled 'ego booster'* It's very potent though, so be careful.
> ö -ö


Tack so mycket :wink:

Jag ska vara försiktig (or whatever, jag har studerat Svenska för 10 år men jag kan inte tala det :crazy: förlåt mig )


----------



## Scarab

Straystuff said:


> Tack so mycket :wink:
> 
> Jag ska vara försiktig (or whatever)
> 
> Jag har studerat Svenska för 10 år men jag kan inte tala det :crazy: förlåt mig


Jag måste säga att du skrev hyfsat bra!  Tyvärr, så kan jag inte Finska. ):

But, I'm sure learning Swedish in school might be a lot like when I was learning German in school: not that motivating. xD But, you seem much better at Swedish than I am at German.


----------



## Straystuff

Scarab said:


> Jag måste säga att du skrev hyfsat bra!  Tyvärr, så kan jag inte Finska. ):
> 
> But, I'm sure learning Swedish in school might be a lot like when I was learning German in school: not that motivating. xD But, you seem much better at Swedish than I am at German.


It's ok, pretty much no-one can speak Finnish. If I wasn't a Finn myself I wouldn't even try to learn it 'cause the grammar makes no sense whatsoever :crazy: 

Well I usually know the words in Swedish but I have no idea how to conjugate them :'D

I think the biggest problem was that I had to learn it in high school: during that time few school related things are interesting


----------



## Scarab

Straystuff said:


> It's ok, pretty much no-one can speak Finnish. If I wasn't a Finn myself I wouldn't even try to learn it 'cause the grammar makes no sense whatsoever :crazy:
> 
> Well I usually know the words in Swedish but I have no idea how to conjugate them :'D
> 
> I think the biggest problem was that I had to learn it in high school: during that time few school related things are interesting


Oh yea, I've heard that can be a hard part of learning Swedish...Along with the intonation/cadence of spoken Swedish. Then again, English is so much fun to use. :3

Haha. That's very true. And, what occupied your high school days' time?


----------



## Emerald Legend

WT_Neptune said:


> *deploys ego multiplier*


Those eyes could literally assassinate. 

Would dodge eye contact/10


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Apolo said:


> I remember a few pages back we were trying to describe what "wife material" meant in terms of looks alone... And that.................... Oh, well hello there.... *Waves back*


Sigh. Funny that. If you're trying to start up stuff again well:

Complimenting someone, making them feel good for a split second because you genuinely (or not, whichever as the case may be) might feel they are "wife material" for YOU = wrong, controversial, just had to disagree, proceed to talk about said member negatively (even though the comment was not aimed at anyone else, it really was nothing to do with anyone else).

Calling someone an "angel" because of their looks = not wrong, proceeds to talk about very pretty member positively (she is completely hot, that's no lie), almost as worshipping.

lol ok. idgi then.

I really hate to bring down this thread like what happened before to me (and that's unnecessary), so I'll just finish on a genuine comment and say @Veggie and @Straystuff, you are very pretty ladies and have beautiful eyes. <3


----------



## Straystuff

Scarab said:


> And, what occupied your high school days' time?


Well even if I didn't care I did study :'D Before UNI I was an A student. All downhill after that :'D



Emerald Legend said:


> Those eyes could literally assassinate.
> 
> Would dodge eye contact/10


Smart man.


----------



## HumanBeing

Straystuff said:


> Do you ever have those days when you look at the mirror and throw up mentally


No, I don't. My mistakes are part of the journey that I have to make. I have no reason to mentally disgusted with myself.


----------



## Straystuff

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I really hate to bring down this thread like what happened before to me (and that's unnecessary), so I'll just finish on a genuine comment and say @Veggie and @Straystuff, you are very pretty ladies and have beautiful eyes. <3


Checked your picture, same back at you! Lovely eyes  <3



HumanBeing said:


> No, I don't. My mistakes are part of the journey that I have to make. I have no reason to mentally disgusted with myself.


So you don't bad self-image days? Ever? Wow. Must be nice. I'm pretty sure many people aren't that confident :'D


----------



## HumanBeing

Straystuff said:


> So you don't bad self-image days? Ever? Wow. Must be nice. I'm pretty sure many people aren't that confident :'D


For me, in the end, the ego is a tool that allows me to function in this world. It's needed for communication, to have a notion of you and I. But it is not real in the sense that is constant/unchanging or that that it can be touched. I have bad moments obviously, but if they root of the problem is over-identification with my ego, then I simply stop doing that. It is something I learned over the years, as part of discovering who I am.


----------



## Rafiki

can we as a forumpeople 
really not handle this?
i think were doing fine


----------



## cherry branches

.


----------



## Rafiki

@Cherrybranchs

ugh u butt
nah 
im just seeing so many comments
about HOW to be doing this forum
as if we all can't instinctually fit


----------



## cherry branches

.


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

Straystuff said:


> *Desperate attempt to get an ego boost*


I like your hair color, that dirty blonde look. I bet you would look really cute in pink :kitteh:


----------



## Apolo

isingthebodyelectric said:


> Sigh. Funny that. If you're trying to start up stuff again well:
> 
> Complimenting someone, making them feel good for a split second because you genuinely (or not, whichever as the case may be) might feel they are "wife material" for YOU = wrong, controversial, just had to disagree, proceed to talk about said member negatively (even though the comment was not aimed at anyone else, it really was nothing to do with anyone else).
> 
> Calling someone an "angel" because of their looks = not wrong, proceeds to talk about very pretty member positively (she is completely hot, that's no lie), almost as worshipping.
> 
> lol ok. idgi then.
> 
> I really hate to bring down this thread like what happened before to me (and that's unnecessary), so I'll just finish on a genuine comment and say @Veggie and @Straystuff, you are very pretty ladies and have beautiful eyes. <3


You absolutely and utterly missed the whole point of my post.... Sigh..... I don't even have the energy or patience to care to explain what should have been blatantly obvious, a smooth compliment....:dry: Some people take things far too seriously....


----------



## Rafiki

let's not overthink these things guys

not this thread


----------



## johnnyyukon

NIHM said:


>



FYI, I'm commandeering this gif and using it gratuitously.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> *Waves*


hubba hubba


----------



## cinnabun

@Veggie



You're gorgeous <3.


----------



## Straystuff

ThoughtfulThinker said:


> I like your hair color, that dirty blonde look. I bet you would look really cute in pink :kitteh:


Hehe, thank you! It's my real hair color so that was a big compliment. Good job genes! roud:


----------



## Sara Torailles

isingthebodyelectric said:


> hate on me haturrrs.


You're pretty, and I know that because I have a deep undying jealousy stemming from the fact that I'll never look like that.

Whoops tapatalk made me necroreply by accident. Still, you're pretty and that makes me dislike you.


----------



## Veggie

johnnyyukon said:


> hubba hubba





Rinnie said:


> @Veggie
> 
> 
> 
> You're gorgeous <3.


Thanks 

I've seen pics and you're both hotties too


----------



## Dabbling

g_w said:


> What you be sayin' @_NIHM_, is this:
> 
> [IMAGE]http://www.enfpforum.com/enfpforum/Portals/0/MBTI%20Pics/ENFP/ENFP%20high%20iq.jpg[/IMAGE]
> 
> H'mmmph. (Blows raspberrries in your general direction, @_Dabbling_.)


And by adding a broken tag you thought I wouldn't spot you, huh? *death stare*









I have my eye on you, you know....

and on you, too, @NIHM...I have green eyes too...


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Up . 

Oh, I had to post a pic, right ?


----------



## Emerald Legend

johnnyyukon said:


> hubba hubba


x 2.


Will turn @Veggietarian /10


----------



## jada_artist

crashbandicoot said:


> Up .
> 
> Oh, I had to post a pic, right ?
> 
> View attachment 270666


Hot :wink:


----------



## hailfire

crashbandicoot said:


> Up .
> 
> Oh, I had to post a pic, right ?
> 
> View attachment 270666


Yeah, I'd say you fall under the "visually appealing" category.


... Now for my shameless 5am pics when I should be "studying" for my 9:30am midterm:
View attachment 272026
View attachment 272034





... I might later find that I only like showing my face once in a blue moon in only one corner of PerC, but oh well.


----------



## Cotillion

hailfire said:


> Yeah, I'd say you fall under the "visually appealing" category.
> 
> 
> ... Now for my shameless 5am pics when I should be "studying for my 9:30am midterm:
> View attachment 272026
> View attachment 272034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I might later find that I only like showing my face once in a blue moon in only one corner of PerC, but oh well.












hawt

long time no see sweetiefire
now go back to study


----------



## Lizabeth

Dabbling said:


> And by adding a broken tag you thought I wouldn't spot you, huh? *death stare*
> 
> View attachment 269602
> 
> 
> I have my eye on you, you know....
> 
> and on you, too, @NIHM...I have green eyes too...


Awwwww! INTJ death stares are soooooo cute! <3 *squishy hugs!*


----------



## hailfire

Cotillion said:


> hawt
> 
> long time no see sweetiefire
> now go back to study


Awh thanks! :kitteh:

And it has been a while Cotillicake heheh - and I still wonder about your gif stash...
My exam was already over by the time you replied, so going back to "studying" wasn't happening


----------



## Cotillion

hailfire said:


> Awh thanks! :kitteh:
> 
> And it has been a while Cotillicake heheh - and I still wonder about your gif stash...
> My exam was already over by the time you replied, so going back to "studying" wasn't happening


lol 341 and growing ^^










what are you studying btw? did you pass?


----------



## MsJoyceLee

everyone's hot on this forum. no one is a not.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Cotillion said:


> lol 341 and growing ^^












I win!

Sadly, ha



Excellent and hilarious library of gifs, though most of mine are self made or collected over time. I have no life 


reactiongifsarchive's albums - Imgur


----------



## Apolo

perpetuallyreticent said:


> @Apolo So, like... erc2: Hows ya doin', hot stuff?


Oh, me? Well... Yah know... Doing what I do every Friday night.... 





























Just kiddin..... Was just waiting for you to pop back in the thread. :blushed:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Apolo said:


> Just kiddin..... Was just waiting for you to pop back in the thread. :blushed:


Aw. Boo. I'm always here.

Lurking. :tongue:


----------



## Bassmasterzac

Ronia said:


> I want to rate someone that hasn't been rated  rate me and I'll rate you as well
> I've had a lot of hair colours
> 
> View attachment 279058
> 
> 
> View attachment 279066
> 
> 
> View attachment 279074
> 
> 
> View attachment 279082
> 
> 
> View attachment 279090
> 
> 
> I always post my favourite pictures lol  my current hair is dark brown


My favorite hair color would have to be the 4th pic no doubt


----------



## Lady Isla

mhysa said:


> aw, thank you!! i love melisandre haha. i use henna too, it's awesome. sometimes i think about going strawberry blonde, i think that's a gorgeous hair color. i'm sure it looks stunning on you <3


That did make me seem like a lurker. I have posted a few pictures on the ISTP forums, like the one discussing ISTP fashion. This is my profile picture here with my current look.







A couple pictures with my natural color.







Sometimes you can get a smile out of me.


----------



## Lady Isla

Love your style Apolo. And that eyebrow gif was great.

P.S. How do you tag someone here?


----------



## Neuroticon

Lady Isla said:


> That did make me seem like a lurker. I have posted a few pictures on the ISTP forums, like the one discussing ISTP fashion. This is my profile picture here with my current look.
> View attachment 283474
> 
> A couple pictures with my natural color.
> View attachment 283482
> 
> Sometimes you can get a smile out of me.
> View attachment 283490


My...you are absolutely gorgeous. Definitely hot, though in a more classy way.

As for tagging - you just put a @ infront of someone's username. Like so:


Code:


@Lady Isla


----------



## StarFollowed

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> hate on me haturrrs.


Children of the Bad Revolution, you look beautiful!!!! ) I *looove* your hair!!! DD


----------



## StarFollowed

Neuroticon said:


> My...you are absolutely gorgeous. Definitely hot, though in a more classy way.


That's because she possess grace and class!!!!! DD She *is* beautifully classy and sophisticated, and radiates positivity/warmth!!!! ))


----------



## Apolo

Lady Isla said:


> Love your style Apolo. And that eyebrow gif was great.
> 
> P.S. How do you tag someone here?


Thanks! 
I really like the style you have going on in your second pic. It makes me think of classy British equestrian garb. Like you are a duchess, about to take your horse out for a run through a course. =P


I enjoy looking classy from time to time, but hate that I have to dress up daily for work.... -_-

Like this:











This is how I dress when out an about:












perpetuallyreticent said:


> Aw. Boo. I'm always here.
> 
> Lurking. :tongue:


Haha, ditto!


----------



## olonny

Lady Isla said:


> That did make me seem like a lurker. I have posted a few pictures on the ISTP forums, like the one discussing ISTP fashion. This is my profile picture here with my current look.
> View attachment 283474
> 
> A couple pictures with my natural color.
> View attachment 283482
> 
> Sometimes you can get a smile out of me.
> View attachment 283490


your hair is really beautiful!


----------



## Bugs

Pic of me on vacation.


----------



## Superfluous

mhysa said:


> you are absolutely gorgeous.


i cant seem to find the blushing ogre so -insert a million blushing ogres here- thank you so much xD


----------



## Emerald Legend

Superfluous said:


> I cut my hair u guise, now i look average yay



hhhnngggggggggg


----------



## ENTJudgement

Apolo said:


> Thanks!
> I really like the style you have going on in your second pic. It makes me think of classy British equestrian garb. Like you are a duchess, about to take your horse out for a run through a course. =P
> 
> 
> I enjoy looking classy from time to time, but hate that I have to dress up daily for work.... -_-
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I dress when out an about:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, ditto!


Rock Climb pic must be deliberate to show off ass cheeks. 10/10 for the idea + effort


----------



## ENTJudgement

Ronia said:


> I want to rate someone that hasn't been rated  rate me and I'll rate you as well
> I've had a lot of hair colours
> 
> View attachment 279058


The eyes are strong with this one.


----------



## Apolo

Termus123 said:


> Rock Climb pic must be deliberate to show off ass cheeks. 10/10 for the idea + effort


SHOOT! You caught meh.... 

That may or may not have been a reason for choosing that picture... Or was it a double whammy, ass + back pic? We shall never know.... erc2:


----------



## Lady Isla

Thanks for the tag info @Neuroticon
I think I was expecting some kind of java type pop up like on Facebook. Well I guess Facebook still has it. I'm no longer on it.

And thank you for the compliments everyone. I've went back about 12 or so pages and I would honestly rate everyone here as attractive.


----------



## Wild

View attachment 283930


Cheese! :kitteh:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Shotophop said:


> View attachment 283930
> 
> 
> Cheese! :kitteh:


Cutie pie. <3


----------



## Wild

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Cutie pie. <3


Gracias! you're pree cute yourself ;3


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Shotophop said:


> View attachment 283930
> 
> 
> Cheese! :kitteh:


Hot.


----------



## the401

thing i hate about pictures is i look terrible in them. ( not photogenic)


----------



## Psychophant

the401 said:


> thing i hate about pictures is i look terrible in them. ( not photogenic)


Prove it.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

the401 said:


> thing i hate about pictures is i look terrible in them. ( not photogenic)


Post one. I've wanted to rate someone a 0/10 on here for awhile now. =p


----------



## the401

Yomiel said:


> Prove it.


how? you'd to see me in real life to decide which is better....... if post you only see the bad part......

i live in the US..... may be you can...... ( hmmm it's my INFP dreamer dreaming up weird things again )

but tbh i'd like to meet a lot of people (mostly my type) in real life it'd be fun.....

but then again that's never going to happen ( we INFP's tend to dream stuff that won't ever happen lol)


----------



## the401

Sporadic Aura said:


> Post one. I've wanted to rate someone a 0/10 on here for awhile now. =p


sorry last time i posted it i had anxiety....... sorry i can't.


----------



## Psychophant

the401 said:


> how? you'd to see me in real life to decide which is better....... if post you only see the bad part......
> 
> i live in the US..... may be you can...... ( hmmm it's my INFP dreamer dreaming up weird things again )
> 
> but tbh i'd like to meet a lot of people (mostly my type) in real life it'd be fun.....
> 
> but then again that's never going to happen ( we INFP's tend to dream stuff that won't ever happen lol)


We'll assume you're a perfect 10 in real life lol.


----------



## the401

Yomiel said:


> We'll assume you're a perfect 10 in real life lol.


lol thanks


----------



## Sporadic Aura

the401 said:


> sorry last time i posted it i had anxiety....... sorry i can't.


I was in the same boat as you were, and then people pushed me to post a pic, and I was really glad I did. Everyone had positive comments.

Just go for it! Everyone here is cool.


----------



## the401

Sporadic Aura said:


> I was in the same boat as you were, and then people pushed me to post a pic, and I was really glad I did. Everyone had positive comments.
> 
> Just go for it! Everyone here is cool.


.................... " awkward moment "....................


----------



## Psychophant

Sporadic Aura said:


> I was in the same boat as you were, and then people pushed me to post a pic, and I was really glad I did. Everyone had positive comments.
> 
> Just go for it! Everyone here is cool.


Yeah, though now absolute strangers know what you look like. Nice hair btw.


----------



## dulcinea

View attachment 283978
View attachment 283986



I don't think I posted on here since my haircut. This is such a weird thread. Post pictures of yourself so that random strangers can judge you based on absolutely nothing but what you look like in photographs, hahaha!


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shotophop said:


> View attachment 283930
> 
> 
> Cheese! :kitteh:


You actually look like your avatar pic, extra impressive.


----------



## Wild

Termus123 said:


> You actually look like your avatar pic, extra impressive.


A little bit, huh? :laughing:


----------



## ENTJudgement

Shotophop said:


> A little bit, huh? :laughing:


More like a 3D replica! 

Gz, now you have the choice of being both an Anime star or a Movie star depending on RL vs Anime preference!


----------



## Apolo

Shotophop said:


> A little bit, huh? :laughing:





Termus123 said:


> You actually look like your avatar pic, extra impressive.


I was thinking the exact same thing!!! Haha


----------



## olonny

with my friend Mafalda








And this is how I look like if you approach and the sun is shining


----------



## DAHN

mhysa said:


> View attachment 233994


Pretty


----------



## DAHN

Vaan said:


> A couple of photos mixed cams and civvies


I like you but not in a homosexual way


----------



## DAHN

Stelliferous said:


> View attachment 234514
> 
> I haven't posted a picture in this particular thread in awhile (I tend to stay away from the personalities who frequent this particular thread), but here is a recent and as close of an attempt at trying for a picture (I hardly tried even with this lol) that you're probably going to see.
> 
> Oh and do I look more ISFJ or INFP?


I'd probably hang out with you

well fuck i dunno


----------



## DAHN

smitty1977 said:


> ah ok, welll here ya go.



this pic is cool


----------



## DAHN

AesSidhe said:


> View attachment 243250


intriguing pic


----------



## DAHN

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 266314


You seem cool


----------



## DAHN

Modal Soul said:


> pretty good photo imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP BITCHES


pretty and cool


----------



## DAHN

NIHM said:


> Ohh are you saying I'm sexy?  I'll take that as you're saying I'm hot. Score.
> 
> Sooo going to keep to the point of this thread and post pics. I know you begged me right? But also make a point to the current ohhhmygaurd topic on how we dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing this at Frys got me more flirts and I was covered up than any other moment. Men and their turtle fetish.
> 
> Then you take going out to the beach one shot a teeshirt is on the entire day to prevent from burning my precious skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or going for a bike ride.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what you wear covered up or not covered. You're going to be flirted with. They're also going to be the haters. I try to let it all roll off my back and just be me. Besides I could care less how someone is dressed and what they look like. Like I'm more preoccupied about growing my hair back out and staying healthy.


i think youre hot but im not sure

also i hear frys suuuuuuuckskskskss


----------



## DAHN

Ronia said:


> I want to rate someone that hasn't been rated  rate me and I'll rate you as well
> I've had a lot of hair colours
> 
> View attachment 279058
> 
> 
> View attachment 279066
> 
> 
> View attachment 279074
> 
> 
> View attachment 279082
> 
> 
> View attachment 279090
> 
> 
> I always post my favourite pictures lol  my current hair is dark brown



pretty in that blasé sort of way


----------



## DAHN

Scarab said:


> View attachment 279434


you seem cool but kinda dickish but also funnyish


----------



## DAHN

Lady Isla said:


> That did make me seem like a lurker. I have posted a few pictures on the ISTP forums, like the one discussing ISTP fashion. This is my profile picture here with my current look.
> View attachment 283474
> 
> A couple pictures with my natural color.
> View attachment 283482
> 
> Sometimes you can get a smile out of me.
> View attachment 283490


I really like you. super sweet


----------



## DAHN

renna said:


> I'm wearing my hair straight for the first time in a month or so (its usually crazy curly afro style)
> 
> here,
> took this in my co-worker's office today:
> View attachment 282714
> 
> 
> and back at my freezing desk!
> View attachment 282642
> 
> 
> and i'm wearing purple pants today too, so ummm... yeah!
> View attachment 282650
> 
> 
> I gotta do something silly today at work because I'm in a mischievous mood, wahaha.
> View attachment 282658
> 
> 
> It's obvious I'm bored today at work :tongue:
> 
> Alright I'm done being camera selfish.
> NEXT.


RENNAAAA!! youre amazing haha


----------



## DAHN

pancaketreehouse said:


> just woke't
> View attachment 275985
> 
> 
> final form
> View attachment 275993


your first pic reminds me of that one crazy dude in walking dead that tries to kill rick cause he wants to bang his wife and be all alpha and shit

your sec pic makes you look like a really nice person hahaha


----------



## DAHN

Superfluous said:


> I cut my hair u guise, now i look average yay


very pretty and also savvy


----------



## DAHN

BIGJake111 said:


>


nice pic dude


----------



## serenitative

Here's meeeee!!!!





































Excuse the hipster filter, I no longer have the original file.


----------



## Neuroticon

serenitative said:


> View attachment 284450
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the hipster filter, I no longer have the original file.
> View attachment 284458


----------



## Scarab

DAHN said:


> you seem cool but kinda dickish but also funnyish


----------



## dulcinea

Picture got ignored again. This batch of percers must think I'm ugly. Oh well


----------



## Macrosapien

serenitative said:


> Here's meeeee!!!!
> 
> View attachment 284426
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 284434
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 284442
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 284450
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the hipster filter, I no longer have the original file.
> View attachment 284458


you know what, you kinda look like sofia vergara O_O


----------



## Kaosrevolution

Shotophop said:


> View attachment 283930
> 
> 
> Cheese! :kitteh:


Your eyes, I could stare into them for days.


----------



## Kaosrevolution

Best I can do at the moment, don't really have any pictures, will try to get a better one when I get back on in a bit.


----------



## HumanBeing

dulcinea said:


> Picture got ignored again. This batch of percers must think I'm ugly. Oh well


Assumptions are the mother of all mistakes. More likely that there are others on this thread who are more beautiful than you.

My personal impression is that your overall face shape, while far from uncommon, is different than the faces shown on most pictures in this thread. I can't really quantify it beyond that point.


----------



## cinnabun

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Wow, I expected a little better out of you but it looks like you haven't changed huh? Good for you.
> 
> There's a difference between honesty and being unnecessarily cruel because it gives you satisfaction to bring others down. I think it should be pretty obvious to everyone here which out of those two categories you belong to. Everybody wants compliments. And everybody has days where they don't feel their best. She shouldn't have to EXPECT other people to kick her while she's down.
> 
> If you had even a little bit of decency left you would apologize to her for how rude you were.


Aaaah, Prophet, always around to say things when needed <3.
I wanted to say something, but my brain has turned to fudge and I'm struggling to even string a sentence together:frustrating:. 

There's nothing wrong with not finding someone attractive, but calling someone "average" in an attempt to put them down (and it was pretty clear that was the intention) is not cool.


----------



## Apolo

Shotophop said:


> Speaking my mind for me once again, Lala.


Hey, I didn't know Katniss was a PerCer!!!! :hug:


----------



## Macrosapien

@Living dead this is one of those reasons I thought you were banned or something, and why I thought you were a troll. I am not going to judge your actions, but sometimes you should keep things to yourself. Or even better, you should ask yourself, why you feel the need to even say some of the things you do, and how would this reflect on you as a person. Even if, you were some how right, to say that some of the people were thinking that but did not say anything, do you really want to always be the one? Why do you have to be the one? What do you get out of it?


----------



## QuiteCharmed

Shotophop said:


> View attachment 283930
> 
> 
> Cheese! :kitten:



I have the prettiest friends :kitteh:


----------



## Apolo

msmiracleglitter said:


> I have the prettiest friends :kitteh:


Did you post a picture?


----------



## Wild

msmiracleglitter said:


> I have the prettiest friends :kitteh:


So do I ;D


----------



## QuiteCharmed

Apolo said:


> Did you post a picture?


Not yet XD lol


----------



## Necrilia

Bugs said:


> Pic of me on vacation.


Dobro izgledaš.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

serenitative said:


> Bad day?
> Being as this thread's name is 'Hot or Not', that might factor into it.
> *
> Or you could've just posted at a bad time.*


Most likely due to it being a Monday afternoon.
I'd suggest that she plan to give it another shot this upcoming St Patricks Day.
She could model a sexy green dress, a leprechaun hat & offer a celebratory toast of green beer.










I'd vote her hot & at least offer to buy her a green beer.


----------



## Courtalort

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Wow, I expected a little better out of you but it looks like you haven't changed huh? Good for you.
> 
> There's a difference between honesty and being unnecessarily cruel because it gives you satisfaction to bring others down. I think it should be pretty obvious to everyone here which out of those two categories you belong to. Everybody wants compliments. And everybody has days where they don't feel their best. She shouldn't have to EXPECT other people to kick her while she's down.
> 
> If you had even a little bit of decency left you would apologize to her for how rude you were.


Beautifully put.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

I'm actually not that pale haha but I liked the lighting XD


----------



## Apolo

msmiracleglitter said:


> View attachment 284690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 284698
> 
> 
> I'm actually not that pale haha but I liked the lighting XD


Haha! I like your GRRRR face! =P


----------



## Apolo

Shotophop said:


> View attachment 283930
> 
> 
> Cheese! :kitteh:


I finally figured it out!!! It has been bugging me for hours now, but you look like Kristen Prout!!!


----------



## Wild

Apolo said:


> I finally figured it out!!! It has been bugging me for hours now, but you look like Kristen Prout!!!


Holy shit, she's cute. Thank you!


----------



## with water

CourtneyJD said:


> Beautifully put.


I was going to say making a point to be cruel and making a point to be sycophantic were relatively equal, but I'm sure that wouldn't fly well.


----------



## Courtalort

P.S.C. said:


> I was going to say making a point to be cruel and making a point to be sycophantic were relatively equal, but I'm sure that wouldn't fly well.


Yep totally equal. 
Being a total dick to someone you don't even know because you feel like it. 
Pointing out when you think someone put something well and you agree with them. 

You know...tomato tomato.


----------



## with water

CourtneyJD said:


> Yep totally equal.
> Being a total dick to someone you don't even know because you feel like it.
> Pointing out when you think someone put something well and you agree with them.
> 
> You know...tomato tomato.


I don't think you know what that word means.


----------



## Courtalort

P.S.C. said:


> I don't think you know what that word means.


I don't think you know what sarcasm is.


----------



## with water

CourtneyJD said:


> I don't think you know what sarcasm is.


I do, you just made a decent rhetorical portrayal of cruelty, but then made an iffy rhetorical portrayal of sycophancy. Which leads me to question if you even got my point in the first place.


----------



## Courtalort

P.S.C. said:


> I do, you just made a decent rhetorical portrayal of cruelty, but then made an iffy rhetorical portrayal of sycophancy. Which leads me to question if you even got my point in the first place.


I must not have. 
But that's not the point of the thread, so feel free to take it elsewhere.


----------



## with water

CourtneyJD said:


> I must not have.
> But that's not the point of the thread, so feel free to take it elsewhere.


It? You're the one that made issue with it. I was the one that said it wasn't going to fly.
Unless you are talking about cruelty stuff, in which a) I didn't participate in, and b) it is Hot or Not, not Hot or Ignored or Hot or Shut Up. But you guys already discussed this.


----------



## Courtalort

P.S.C. said:


> It? You're the one that made issue with it. I was the one that said it wasn't going to fly.
> Unless you are talking about cruelty stuff, in which a) I didn't participate in, and b) it is Hot or Not, not Hot or Ignored or Hot or Shut Up. But you guys already discussed this.


You quoted me and then insulted me. You saying it wasn't going to fly, was you trying to edge blame of yourself it someone did take issue with a statement you had just made. 
Again, unless i completely misunderstood your point in your post-it seemed like you were calling me a sycophant because I complimented a post I agreed with-then I responded in kind. 
That being said, I wasn't arguing about the merit of the thread, or the fact that very rarely will someone say "not". I was simply saying that this isn't the point of the thread.


----------



## serenitative

Let's just settle it all down. I don't come to this thread to watch people fighting over semantics, I come here for the hot people, yo!


----------



## with water

CourtneyJD said:


> You quoted me and then insulted me. You saying it wasn't going to fly, was you trying to edge blame of yourself it someone did take issue with a statement you had just made.
> Again, unless i completely misunderstood your point in your post-it seemed like you were calling me a sycophant because I complimented a post I agreed with-then I responded in kind.
> That being said, I wasn't arguing about the merit of the thread, or the fact that very rarely will someone say "not". I was simply saying that this isn't the point of the thread.


Oh, no. lol. You're just who I incidentally quoted. I wasn't implying anything about you. xDD You were just at the tail end of the conversation and thanking someone else for a point, so I wanted to make a kind of 'to be fair' kind of statement about the general idea. If I had to make a guess, it is probably a sentiment stemming from Prophet that I am actually making a point about. That's typically how it goes. lol


----------



## Wild

serenitative said:


> Let's just settle it all down. I don't come to this thread to watch people fighting over semantics, I come here for the hot people, yo!


I think you're hot! :kitteh:


----------



## Courtalort

P.S.C. said:


> Oh, no. lol. You're just who I incidentally quoted. I wasn't implying anything about you. xDD You were just at the tail end of the conversation and thanking someone else for a point, so I wanted to make a kind of 'to be fair' kind of statement about the general idea. If I had to make a guess, it is probably a sentiment stemming from Prophet that I am actually making a point about. That's typically how it goes. lol


Oh. Well hell. 
Sorry then. I got all defensive. 
I just didn't like *forgot their username* being cruel to Dulce because she felt like it, so I appreciated someone stepping in and being blunt back.


----------



## Apolo

Shotophop said:


> I think you're hot! :kitteh:


Did I miss pictures?!


----------



## Courtalort

Here, back on track. 

I look like like a doe, a deer, a female deer in this picture.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

msmiracleglitter said:


> View attachment 284690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 284698
> 
> 
> I'm actually not that pale haha but I liked the lighting XD


Cute smile, offers 9.5/10


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

CourtneyJD said:


> Yep totally equal.
> Being a total dick to someone you don't even know because you feel like it.
> Pointing out when you think someone put something well and you agree with them.
> 
> You know...tomato tomato.



We're getting off track here, can we get back to posting images & offering our opinion of their attractiveness?


----------



## Courtalort

stargazing grasshopper said:


> We're getting off track here, can we get back to posting images & offering our opinion of their attractiveness?


...did you miss my last couple of posts?

The argument is done.

I posted a pic.

Enjoy. :kitteh:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

CourtneyJD said:


> ...did you miss my last couple of posts?
> 
> The argument is done.
> 
> I posted a pic.
> 
> Enjoy. :kitteh:


Yup I hadn't yet read the last page. 
No ass kissing apology to offer, but the next time I'll read through to the end before commenting.


----------



## kevinlolwut

*it's ya boi kev (me) and the lil sis*


----------



## Wild

kevinlolwut said:


> View attachment 284834
> 
> 
> 
> *it's ya boi kev (me) and the lil sis*


You're cute! 

Also, I love your signature.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Cute smile, offers 9.5/10


Thank youuuuuu :happy:


----------



## Apolo

CourtneyJD said:


> Here, back on track.
> 
> I look like like a doe, a deer, a female deer in this picture.
> View attachment 284818


Dem eyes doe!!!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

chill out gais.


----------



## Courtalort

Apolo said:


> Dem eyes doe!!!


 I seeeee what you did there.


----------



## serenitative

Shotophop said:


> I think you're hot! :kitteh:


Danke, danke schoen! I think you are very sexually attractive too!


----------



## ENTJudgement

perpetuallyreticent said:


> chill out gais.
> 
> View attachment 284850
> 
> View attachment 284866



You totally look like an artist.


----------



## Emerald Legend

perpetuallyreticent said:


> chill out gais.
> 
> View attachment 284850
> 
> View attachment 284866


lol am I the only one to notice a baby in the background?


----------



## Courtalort

Well since people have been complaining about no one posting ratings, I’ll post all my opinions from page 700 on. Ignore them if you want. No one got super low, but that’s probably the nature of a thread about physical appearance. It will attract (pun intended) more attractive people. 

This is a joint post with my platonic life partner @Antipode since we have very different taste and thought it would balance everything out. 

Disclaimer: I did not include anyone who didn’t do an original post from page 700 on, so the ‘quoted’ pics were not rated.
@Swordsman of Mana 6. Not my type, but I can see the appeal.

@perpetuallyreticent 8.5 Love your artsy look. 

@Ronia 7. I’m not really into your style, but I think you’re very pretty with the dark hair. 

@Stelliferous 7ish. I can’t quite tell from the pic, but I still like to imagine you as the hipster kitten. 

@He’s a Superhero Is that you in the pic (aside from the hawtass monkey that is)?

@Scarab could be anywhere between a 5 and a 7. Can’t tell from the pic. 

@Arandomperson 7.5 You’re beautiful. 

@bigJake11 5. Just not my type. I like em more…gruff. 

@johnnyyukon 9+. You’ve got a special place being my exact type. (you may now bask in the glory of being my highest score). 

@backdrop12 4-5ish. Might be a bad pic. 

@Arcypher 5-6. Not my type, can’t tell your real look from the pic. Because filters. 

@renna 7.5. Very cute-esp your big smile pic. 

@mhysa I can’t really tell from that pic, the exposure is too high, but def above a 7.5. 

@Superfluous Like an 8.5. Come on now, you’re gorgeous. 

@rachel.craig.522 a 6ish. You look a bit…grumpy. 

@Apolo Well you don’t post your face, so I can’t rate that, but your back gets an 8.5. 

@Lady Isla 8, you literally look like a British or French model. And I adore ISTPs. 

@Bugs 5.5-6. Your sunglasses are crooked.  

@Shotophop 8. You look like a real life anime drawing (I’ve been told I do too. Maybe we should team up?) 

@dulcinea 7. I like the new hair, the first pic isn’t how you normally look btw. 

@olonny 6-6.5. You have the prettiest almond shaped eyes. 

@serenitative depending on the pic 7-8.5. You took super different between pics. I like you with your glasses and red lips best.

@msmiracleglitter 6. You’re cute. But don’t go raggin’ on us pale people. 

@kevinlolwut 5-6ish. Not my type. 

@Antipode like a gazillion. But that’s probably because I’m (not so) secretly in love with you. Let’s call it a 9.


----------



## Antipode

So, just read @_CourtneyJD_ 's intro. xD

(For everyone I rate, I'm not really rating body/hot, so much as I am rating the attractiveness of your face/entire package.)
@_Swordsman of Mana_ - 7.5/8

Perhaps put a sheet on that bed and the number might go up. 

---
@_perpetuallyreticent_ - 8

Your hair is gorgeous as in all of your pictures. 

---
@_johnnyyukon_ - 4

Despite how much my partner in crime finds you to be hotter than the culmination of everyone on this thread, you're not my type.

---
@_Ronia_ - 8

I like your more brighter pictures. You're very pretty, my dear.

---
@_Stelliferous_ - 5.5

I'll divert your type to my co-host. xD

---
@_Scarab_ - 7

Perhaps it'd change if you looked at the camera, but you're cute. You have happy eyes.

---
@_Arandomperson_ - 8

You have a magazine model look to you. Pretty skin and intense eyes.

---
@_BIGJake111_ - 6

Not my type, but a lot of the girls at my school would like you. Looks like you have pretty blue eyes, too.

---
@_backdrop12_ - 5

No real reason other than that I'm big on hair. Most girls like the short hair style, though.

---
@_Arcypher_ - 7

You're a good looking guy. Plus, "Because filters" might now have to be my favorite line. Good hair.

---
@_renna_ - 7.5

You seem like such a charming woman.

---
@_mhysa_ - 8.5

Your face is pretty perfect, with amazing flipping eyes and hair and demeanor. The picture is too exposed, though, so can't rate higher. I actually think you'd be prettier without the exposure.

---
@_Superfluous_ - 9

You already know my love for you.

---
@_rachel.craig.522_ - 6.5

I feel like if you were outside in the light and smiling, you knock people dead.

---
@_Apolo_

Can't really see you in anything. But Goku is hot, so there's that.

---
@_Lady Isla_ - 8

You seem like a perfectly well rounded woman in the beauty department. And I, as well, love the ISTPs. 

---
@_Bugs_

I don't rate people with sunglasses on--eyes are beyond important.

---
@_Shotophop_ - 9

Ugh. Nothing I can really say. You're a little ray of beauty. I love your nose. 

---
@_dulcinea_ - 7

New hair?! :O

---
@_olonny_ - 7

Your eyes are killer.

---
@_serenitative_ - 7

Not my type, but you're cute. You kind of look like the theater bug type.

---
@_msmiracleglitter_ - 6

Psh... somehow I'm paler than you even with that light!

---
@_CourtneyJD_ - 349032748379435

If I could dream of snow sprinkling between rays of white light, that's how I'd describe you, my sexy queen.

---
@_kevinlolwut_ - 7

You're attractive. I like your profile picture more, though. Your posted picture seems like the color was dulled.


----------



## Wild

CourtneyJD said:


> You look like a real life anime drawing (I’ve been told I do too. Maybe we should team up?)


Yes, we can be kawaii together.


----------



## QuiteCharmed

@CourtneyJD 
Sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone! I was just saying that I'm darker in person...


----------



## Courtalort

msmiracleglitter said:


> @CourtneyJD
> Sorry I didn't mean to offend anyone! I was just saying that I'm darker in person...


Hehe no worries! I was just being silly.


----------



## kevinlolwut

@everyone 

Y'ALL ARE HOT AS FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Scrabbletray

Ugh, I really hate the way this thread makes my brain work. I see all these cute girls and think, "woah, I need to stop being such an ass to her because she's good looking!". That's not fair at all! I need to remember to be an ass to everyone no matter how good they look! :laughing:

Unless they want to date me, then I promise I'll be nice! :kitteh:


----------



## renna

@Antipode - I'll take 7.5 anyday. 


(edit: omg no, i didn't say that :-X )


----------



## cityofcircuits

People say I look like a potato but I don't see the resemblance *shrugs*


----------



## DudeGuy

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/491818-trolling-wrong.html


----------



## cityofcircuits

DudeGuy said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/491818-trolling-wrong-3.html


Never....


----------



## cityofcircuits

before the show lol, I suck at these selfie things, I'm kind of whacked out here,


----------



## cityofcircuits

Hory shite why is the pic so huge when it expands....damn it....


----------



## Devrim

Apolo said:


> I agree with you lol. Not necessarily with your approach, but you are correct. Like I said earlier though, this is PerC = PC = Political Correct Cafe.... It is what it is. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I NEED you to like me. Purdy please? With whipped cream and cherries?


*Sigh*

Your need for my love endears me to you,
Take this compliment I've used on about 10 other people before telling you this *Gives*


----------



## DudeGuy

Valide Sultan said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Your need for my love endears me to you,
> Take this compliment I've used on about 10 other people before telling you this *Gives*


Would you mind giving me a compliment too!?



I'm one of these squirrels, You choose.


----------



## Devrim

DudeGuy said:


> Would you mind giving me a compliment too!?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of these squirrels, You choose.


Omg you're the one in the middle,
You're like a total 7/10(Because that's the most appropriate score for here to not insult someone),
Like I'm loving.... 

*Searches for compliment that is generic and does not actually capture what I truly think of how you look, because then I'd not be politically correct enough*

Your complexion?

Yeah that.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Damn..that dancing cat things was was too much to take in this morning. just..


----------



## DudeGuy

Valide Sultan said:


> Omg you're the one in the middle,
> You're like a total 7/10(Because that's the most appropriate score for here to not insult someone),
> Like I'm loving....
> 
> *Searches for compliment that is generic and does not actually capture what I truly think of how you look, because then I'd not be politically correct enough*
> 
> Your complexion?
> 
> Yeah that.


You're correct! Thank you, I knew I could count on you!!


----------



## Apolo

Valide Sultan said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Your need for my love endears me to you,
> Take this compliment I've used on about 10 other people before telling you this *Gives*


Thank 
you so very much!!! I can now enjoy the rest of my life having added your compliment to my tally book!!!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Antipode said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_ - 7.5/8
> Perhaps put a sheet on that bed and the number might go up.


rest assured, if you were here, there would be sheets :wink:


----------



## DudeGuy

Apolo said:


> Thank
> you so very much!!! I can now enjoy the rest of my life having added your compliment to my tally book!!!


----------



## Antipode

Swordsman of Mana said:


> rest assured, if you were here, there would be sheets :wink:


Oh, good. What kind of sheets are we talking about? Silk?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Antipode said:


> Oh, good. What kind of sheets are we talking about? Silk?


silk is a bit pricey, could we settle on velvet?


----------



## Apolo

DudeGuy said:


>


HAHAH! I like your gif better.... And your gif/sig combo is priceless.



Swordsman of Mana said:


> silk is a bit pricey, could we settle on velvet?


Just had to bump you over from 16999 'Thanks', was killing me. lol


----------



## DudeGuy

Apolo said:


> HAHAH! I like your gif better.... And your gif/sig combo is priceless.


Hey thanks! I liked yours too and I love the Office! I just wanted Elmo to join in and well Jimmy Kimmel was along for the ride; I mean everybody is everybody.


----------



## Purrfessor

I've quit PerC. Just letting this thread know because I've gotten like three notifications already since I quit. Like... This thread? Really? I posted so long ago. So treat me like a ghost please. You guys don't talk to ghosts right?


----------



## Apolo

Stelliferous said:


> I've quit PerC. Just letting this thread know because I've gotten like three notifications already since I quit. Like... This thread? Really? I posted so long ago. So treat me like a ghost please. You guys don't talk to ghosts right?


How did you know you got notifications if you didn't check in?






DudeGuy said:


> Hey thanks! I liked yours too and I love the Office! I just wanted Elmo to join in and well Jimmy Kimmel was along for the ride; I mean everybody is everybody.


HOLDUP! Is that Kimmel, or Fallon?


----------



## Purrfessor

Apolo said:


> How did you know you got notifications if you didn't check in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOLDUP! Is that Kimmel, or Fallon?


I've been checking in for notifications until I stop getting them for the most part. Checking notifications isn't really active in a way that I don't want to be. My goal is to stop developing relations with people online, personal or as a member of a community. So, to this community, I would like to be treated as a ghost that you all are seeing. You guys better freak out. Especially you because you are talking to a ghost. 




* *




BOO


----------



## B. Toast

Oh, why not.


----------



## Apolo

Stelliferous said:


> I've been checking in for notifications until I stop getting them for the most part. Checking notifications isn't really active in a way that I don't want to be. My goal is to stop developing relations with people online, personal or as a member of a community. So, to this community, I would like to be treated as a ghost that you all are seeing. You guys better freak out. Especially you because you are talking to a ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOO



I created my account and was not active for a few months before coming back, and received "ghost" notifications throughout the entire time. Shoot, I still get likes on some of the posts I made 5 months ago. So, I would not expect your request to do much, seeing as your have thousands of posts. 

You can however, if I am not mistaken, turn off all notifications in the settings menu. =)



B. Toast said:


> Oh, why not.
> 
> View attachment 286250


The beanie/Pea coat look is a classic. If USPS ever finds my missing package that I ordered 2 months ago, I will be able to rock the look as well... Or at least attempt it. 

I give you a solid 7.13/10 for style my friend.


----------



## B. Toast

Apolo said:


> The beanie/Pea coat look is a classic. If USPS ever finds my missing package that I ordered 2 months ago, I will be able to rock the look as well... Or at least attempt it.


Ahh, I've lucked out and never experienced a lost package. But I usually ship UPS. I always get nervous when a vendor or seller opts to ship via USPS. Hopefully you get that coat!


----------



## Purrfessor

Apolo said:


> I created my account and was not active for a few months before coming back, and received "ghost" notifications throughout the entire time. Shoot, I still get likes on some of the posts I made 5 months ago. So, I would not expect your request to do much, seeing as your have thousands of posts.
> 
> You can however, if I am not mistaken, turn off all notifications in the settings menu. =)
> 
> 
> 
> The beanie/Pea coat look is a classic. If USPS ever finds my missing package that I ordered 2 months ago, I will be able to rock the look as well... Or at least attempt it.
> 
> I give you a solid 7.13/10 for style my friend.


I thought I should be clear that I'm quitting so as to dissuade others from wasting their time. Like a PSA. I wasn't exactly clear when I left except on a particular thread.


----------



## Apolo

B. Toast said:


> Ahh, I've lucked out and never experienced a lost package. But I usually ship UPS. I always get nervous when a vendor or seller opts to ship via USPS. Hopefully you get that coat!


Thanks! I thought I was shipping through FedEx, but their stupid "smart ship" hands off the package to USPS once it get to your city, for final delivery... Which is stupid. 

And, I have a coat! I have this one:









I'm waiting to try out the beanie look.


----------



## B. Toast

Apolo said:


> Thanks! I thought I was shipping through FedEx, but their stupid "smart ship" hands off the package to USPS once it get to your city, for final delivery... Which is stupid.
> 
> And, I have a coat! I have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting to try out the beanie look.


Ugh, that is frustrating. "Smart Ship" really means "cheaper for us". 
Now I want to see a picture of you in that coat.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Emerald Legend said:


> lol am I the only one to notice a baby in the background?


IMO there's a toddler (1.5 - 2 years of age) sitting in an Evenflo car seat located behind the front passenger's seat & a young girl (3.5-4 years of age?) sitting behind the drivers seat, but did you notice the wolf design of her T-shirt or how shiny/healthy that her hair appears?


----------



## Emerald Legend

stargazing grasshopper said:


> IMO there's a toddler (1.5 - 2 years of age) sitting in an Evenflo car seat located behind the front passenger's seat & a young girl (3.5-4 years of age?) sitting behind the drivers seat, but did you notice the wolf design of her T-shirt or how shiny/healthy that her hair appears?



yea. 10/10


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Emerald Legend said:


> yea. 10/10


Agreed.


----------



## dulcinea

@Antipode, @CourtneyJD, I was looking for that thread that chitchat thread. i couldn't find it.

To all the ladies on here. at least 9/10, you girls know y'all are gorgeous! Seriously, most of the girls on here, I really think they're models.


----------



## DudeGuy

Stelliferous said:


> I've quit PerC. Just letting this thread know because I've gotten like three notifications already since I quit. Like... This thread? Really? I posted so long ago. So treat me like a ghost please. You guys don't talk to ghosts right?


1. I talk to ghosts, walls, and anything that I can talk to.
2. I talk to animals, especially cats.
3. If you quit personalitycafe, how do you know about the notifications and how did you write that comment?
4. This thread, yes; really.
5. I ain't afraid of no ghost

Do you guys remember when Slimer was a Ghostbuster?









Would being able to comment while having quit, make @_Stelliferous_ a ghost in the shell?


----------



## Lady Isla

Stelliferous said:


> So, to this community, I would like to be treated as a ghost that you all are seeing. You guys better freak out. Especially you because you are talking to a ghost.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOO


Peek-A-Boo! I See You!


----------



## johnnyyukon

CourtneyJD said:


> @johnnyyukon 9+. You’ve got a special place being my exact type. (you may now bask in the glory of being my highest score).


Oh my stars!!


My face is now this,











































Of course, now that I'm a root, I'm no longer hawt.

But I am high in magnesium, folate, Betanin! Huzzzah!!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Shotophop said:


> View attachment 283930
> 
> 
> Cheese! :kitteh:


Gross. J/K!!


----------



## Superfluous

Happy birthday to me?? Eh, Happy Friday the 13th.  Let’s hope my first hour of being 21 doesn’t foreshadow the rest of my year! --not looking for rating since I'm actually sick, I just birthday attention XD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Superfluous said:


> Happy birthday to me?? Eh, Happy Friday the 13th.  Let’s hope my first hour of being 21 doesn’t foreshadow the rest of my year! --not looking for rating since I'm actually sick, I just birthday attention XD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













I hope that you're not seriously ill & you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## TheVerb




----------



## ai.tran.75

Superfluous said:


> Happy birthday to me?? Eh, Happy Friday the 13th.  Let’s hope my first hour of being 21 doesn’t foreshadow the rest of my year! --not looking for rating since I'm actually sick, I just birthday attention XD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww....happy bday ! Ur still gorgeous  feel better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild

johnnyyukon said:


> Gross. J/K!!












JK.








That last gif is charming, tho.


----------



## Courtalort

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh my stars!!
> 
> 
> My face is now this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now that I'm a root, I'm no longer hawt.
> 
> But I am high in magnesium, folate, Betanin! Huzzzah!!


I mean. Dat root veg doe.


----------



## Vivz




----------



## Courtalort

Going out for a friend's birthday.


----------



## Necrilia

I'm not going to stick to the rules of the thread this time.

@_CourtneyJD_: 10/10

1) Gorgeous, wavy, brown hair. Perfect hairstyle, just the way I like it.

2) Eyes to kill for, not to mention those big, thick eye lashes and perfectly styled eye brows (you've done it right, no need to change their shape). Eyes very comfortable to look at, yet they're giving an innocent look in the picture.

3) Perfect skin tone. I love pale skin.

4) The shirt suits you very well. The cleavage I see is also perfect (I think male users might click more than once on the thumbnail of the picture).

5) You seem like you have an average type of body with nice curves. That's always hot.


Madam, my dear... you are very hot. 

I know I sounded ridiculous, but I was, at least, honest.


----------



## Necrilia

Double post.


----------



## Neuroticon

CourtneyJD said:


> Going out for a friend's birthday.
> View attachment 289138


----------



## Courtalort

Neuroticon said:


>





Necrilia said:


> I'm not going to stick to the rules of the thread this time.
> 
> @_CourtneyJD_: 10/10
> 
> 1) Gorgeous, wavy, brown hair. Perfect hairstyle, just the way I like it.
> 
> 2) Eyes to kill for, not to mention those big, thick eye lashes and perfectly styled eye brows (you've done it right, no need to change their shape). Eyes very comfortable to look at, yet they're giving an innocent look in the picture.
> 
> 3) Perfect skin tone. I love pale skin.
> 
> 4) The shirt suits you very well. The cleavage I see is also perfect (I think male users might click more than once on the thumbnail of the picture).
> 
> 5) You seem like you have an average type of body with nice curves. That's always hot.
> 
> 
> Madam, my dear... you are very hot.
> 
> I know I sounded ridiculous, but I was, at least, honest.



Aww thanks you guys!


----------



## Antipode

CourtneyJD said:


> Going out for a friend's birthday.
> View attachment 289138


Are you coming to my birthday with that beauty?


----------



## Chrispey

Dunno why I am doing this but bored at work.. so why not:tongue:


----------



## _Observer_

johnnyyukon said:


> Dear Santa, all I want for Christmas is to be hawt. Amen.


You can sit on my lap anytime dear ;-)
-Ob.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

My The police are gonna have to come and get me-pose. 
:th_wink:


----------



## Ninjaws




----------



## bionic

HumanBeing said:


> So is your cold stare a choice or a consequence of who you are?


Niether. I find it strange that I made a sarcastic quip and now why I stare in pics is being heavily analyzed.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I figured I might post again...maybe! taken a while ago no makeup hence the black and white filter! dulls the redness lol :laughing:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

AddictiveMuse said:


> I figured I might post again...maybe! taken a while ago no makeup hence the black and white filter! dulls the redness lol :laughing:
> View attachment 300266


Simply lovely. 10/10 belong in my arms.

I feel compelled to be your shoulder to lean on.











^ random stupid selfie, I don't post often anymore.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

BIGJake111 said:


> Simply lovely. 10/10 belong in my arms.
> 
> I feel compelled to be your shoulder to lean on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ random stupid selfie, I don't post often anymore.


Thank you! :blushed: I'd love to take up that offer..pity we live on different sides of the planet haha :laughing:


----------



## gwennylou

Completely makeup free and a new haircut.


----------



## Donovan

bionic said:


> Niether. I find it strange that I made a sarcastic quip and now why I stare in pics is being heavily analyzed.


lol... maybe he was flirting just a bit. you are pretty after all...


----------



## Miharu

no photo above me to rate^


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

9/10
Nobody's perfect, but you're beautiful.


----------



## g_w

koalaroo said:


> View attachment 296090
> 
> 
> I feel like being an attention whore. (This photo was taken months ago after a long day. LOL. Not wearing makeup in it.)


'Tis approximately how I pictured you, @koalaroo, except I was expecting glasses too.

btw, how are the medicine-ball-crushed fingers and the kettlebell sets?


----------



## g_w

Shotophop said:


> *looks at everyone's nice cleavage*
> 
> *looks down at my chest*


Remember: small busted women have big hearts.
Also remember: some of the best men are *leg* men, and aren't fixated on mammaries.


----------



## g_w

Amaryllis said:


> First post here, hi there! :happy:
> 
> View attachment 292122


There's just something about those xNFx eyes...

where were those 2nd and 3rd photos taken?


----------



## g_w

johnnyyukon said:


> Wanna see me driving????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, these are lame, I need some action shots. Or glamour.


Heh, you said "action." I thought we were gonna get photos of you _golfing_. ("Wanna see me driving?")


----------



## g_w

FakeLefty said:


> Dat cleavage.


Nice eyes. ("I'm up here...")

BTW, nice touch on the avatar!


----------



## johnnyyukon

g_w said:


> Heh, you said "action." I thought we were gonna get photos of you _golfing_. ("Wanna see me driving?")


Oh you mean, "hurry up with them hawt action shots you promised?"?


Sorry!! I'm actually not hawt, but at the right day of week, the light is juuuuuust right, and if I get the perfect angle (which usually requires 4,000 pictures) I can trick everyone that I'm hawt.

So be patient.......


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh you mean, "hurry up with them hawt action shots you promised?"?
> 
> 
> Sorry!! I'm actually not hawt, but at the right day of week, the light is juuuuuust right, and if I get the perfect angle (which usually requires 4,000 pictures) I can trick everyone that I'm hawt.
> 
> So be patient.......


even then; you poor thing. Such conditions might only ever happen once a century! :tongue:


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> even then; you poor thing. Such conditions might only ever happen once a century! :tongue:


haha, oh my, what have I created. Don't get cocky, kid


----------



## Amaryllis

g_w said:


> There's just something about those xNFx eyes...


Thank you :kitteh: If you look close enough into NF eyes you can actually see a field of unicorns and rainbows! Very soothing!



g_w said:


> where were those 2nd and 3rd photos taken?


The 2nd one was somewhere north of Turkey and the 3rd one was at Lake Lugano in Switzerland :happy:


----------



## RazzmatazzRoss

Go on then, why not... My Profile pic is probably my best one XP look at that.


----------



## RazzmatazzRoss

Oh, and the last female pics above me I'd give a HB rating of 7.5/10


----------



## dozer

I had shorter hair heree


----------



## AddictiveMuse

dozer said:


> I had shorter hair heree
> 
> View attachment 301834


Preeety cute! an extra 0.5 points for the piano/music stuff in the background :tongue: 
8/10
@RazzmatazzRoss hmm 7.5/10 I bet you could be like an 8+ though so..I dunno
I like your hair and your eyes and the shape of your face... Grow a beard or some stubble will ya!


----------



## redneck15

On vacation.














And for school four years ago.


----------



## Sygma

bluh said:


> View attachment 299370
> 
> Just for curiosities sake I'd like to throw this out there and see what happens.


I'm naked already, shall we ?


----------



## dozer

AddictiveMuse said:


> Preeety cute! an extra 0.5 points for the piano/music stuff in the background :tongue:
> 8/10
> @RazzmatazzRoss hmm 7.5/10 I bet you could be like an 8+ though so..I dunno
> I like your hair and your eyes and the shape of your face... Grow a beard or some stubble will ya!


thank you! and lol yeah i have a lotta music equipment in my room


----------



## Scrabbletray

bluh said:


> View attachment 299370
> 
> Just for curiosities sake I'd like to throw this out there and see what happens.


I still want to know if the super-hot girls like this actually don't know they are super-hot or if it's all a trap. :laughing:

EDIT: Wooooooo, I thought she was going to be like 17 and I was going to get called a total creeper but her profile says she's 25 so it's all good and I'm not a (total) creep! :crazy:

I like hanging out in the woods too we should totally do that some time! :wink:

More creepy faces for the hell of it: :happy::th_love::th_wink:


----------



## Maedalaane

This is my happy face. Am not good with happiness.


----------



## redneck15

BlackCoffee said:


> On vacation.
> View attachment 301874
> View attachment 301874
> 
> 
> And for school four years ago.


Oh yeah, I wanted to ask opinions on whether or not vacation pic (top) looks okay for a facebook profile photo. I'm a bad judge, based on reactions I've gotten to some past photos.


----------



## bluh

Sygma said:


> I'm naked already, shall we ?


Why are you naked? Are you doing laundry? Or going to sleep. Oh man, sleeping in the buff is awesome.


----------



## bluh

a1b2c3d4 said:


> I still want to know if the super-hot girls like this actually don't know they are super-hot or if it's all a trap. :laughing:
> 
> EDIT: Wooooooo, I thought she was going to be like 17 and I was going to get called a total creeper but her profile says she's 25 so it's all good and I'm not a (total) creep! :crazy:
> 
> I like hanging out in the woods too we should totally do that some time! :wink:
> 
> More creepy faces for the hell of it: :happy::th_love::th_wink:


I'M HOT??????? WHAT?????? NO NOOOO SIR YOU ARE MISTAKEN. THAT IS WHAT YOU SAY TO HOT GIRLS NOT ME. (I seriously never get told this so I'm like lolwut you are blind). 

The woods are glorious. We can hike around and find neat rocks/flowers/leaves/litter and then have a picnic.


----------



## bluh

RazzmatazzRoss said:


> Go on then, why not... My Profile pic is probably my best one XP look at that.


Simply dashing. *claps for you*


----------



## B. Toast

gwennylou said:


> completely makeup free and a new haircut.
> View attachment 301170


I FOUND YOU. NOW YOU SHALL BEHOLD THE WRATH OF THE TOAST.

Not really... But cool that you're on here.


----------



## Kaosrevolution

Last time I tried to post here, I didn't have a decent picture, now I do thanks to my sister.


----------



## Sygma

bluh said:


> Why are you naked? Are you doing laundry? Or going to sleep. Oh man, sleeping in the buff is awesome.


No no its more boring than that, out of a shower  

But I applied some pin tree scent all over me, so I can probably impersonate that piece of wood and you totally can lay down as long as you want :th_o:


----------



## FakeLefty

Have I posted this picture before?


----------



## cinnabun

Everyone should rate me as hot even though I've never posted myself.


----------



## RazzmatazzRoss

Oh Bluh, you're so nice <3


----------



## baby blue me

RazzmatazzRoss said:


> My Profile pic is probably my best one XP look at that.











Hawt


----------



## Superfluous

Nevermind *takes back photo*


----------



## Deadly Decorum

Scrutinize me you blubbering buffoons. 









My hair is longer and I now have bangz, because I don't have a proper camera so I rarely take selfies. For shame. Maybe not. I'd be more attractive with a paper bag, I would say.


----------



## Donovan

hoopla said:


> Scrutinize me you blubbering buffoons.
> 
> View attachment 302682
> 
> 
> My hair is longer and I now have bangz, because I don't have a proper camera so I rarely take selfies. For shame. Maybe not. I'd be more attractive with a paper bag, I would say.



naw, the bag would hide too much. i mean, you would be all mysterious and of course that has its allure, so... maybe you could just pleasantly surprise someone with it?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Superfluous said:


> @AddictiveMuse inboxes me the earlier and I completely forgot to reply back to her. Whoops! Anywahs.. Please pm your skype, so we can regularly chat xD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in now way brave enough to get skype lol
I'm thinking of buying myself a new laptop. I am currently using the iPad I do all my school work on, so yeah I'm thinking a laptop is long overdue :laughing: I might get skype then. There's a fair few people on here who have asked me that, I always gotta turn 'em down cause I actually don't have it. Quite frustrating I gotta tell you XD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

hoopla said:


> The real controversy should be the fact that a topless, biologically male chest is socially appropriate and conventional, and yet a picture of a topless women is deemed nudity.
> 
> That's enough feminism for today. Tingles. Your body is a sculpture I want to redefine and re-carve.


One could argue the opposite actually..Technically you can argue anything if your argument is believable enough! I must agree with @L'Enfant Terrible feminism is not as important or valuable any more, it's quite laughable really, we have the same rights as men nowadays. I think if anything feminism, while meant to mean the 'equality of the sexes' ironically with a very specific prefix, actually has had a negative effect on men, they are viewed in a much harsher light and often without real knowledge of an individual are considered barbaric. But as I was saying you could argue that it is somewhat empowering for women to be expected to be covered. One could say it respectful to women because they are in no way expected to be out topless, while for a man there is a large emphasis on being able to look good without a shirt. In essence one could argue this is over sexualising men. I actually don't mind the fact that it's deemed socially inappropriate, I kind of need a bra etc otherwise it wouldn't be pretty, really!.... You know the larger they are...


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

AddictiveMuse said:


> One could argue the opposite actually..Technically you can argue anything if your argument is believable enough! I must agree with @L'Enfant Terrible feminism is not as important or valuable any more, it's quite laughable really, we have the same rights as men nowadays. I think if anything feminism, while meant to mean the 'equality of the sexes' ironically with a very specific prefix, actually has had a negative effect on men, they are viewed in a much harsher light and often without real knowledge of an individual are considered barbaric. But as I was saying you could argue that it is somewhat empowering for women to be expected to be covered. One could say it respectful to women because they are in no way expected to be out topless, while for a man there is a large emphasis on being able to look good without a shirt. In essence one could argue this is over sexualising men. I actually don't mind the fact that it's deemed socially inappropriate, I kind of need a bra etc otherwise it wouldn't be pretty, really!.... You know the larger they are...


I agree that feminism is a big deal in a lot of countries where women have to wear a hijab, don't have the same schooling opportunities as men, that are "obligated" to marry, have tons of children and stay home - although even then, things are evolving and changing - in lebanon most women don't wear hijabs, in syria/israel/egypt the youth is becoming much more open minded and they are starting to change things and challange "tradition". 

Feminism might still be valid when it comes to some guys that believe that women belong in the kitchen (I'd wonder if they're time travelers from the 50s but then I see them putting toothpicks in their ears and laughing so this idea automatically goes down) or people that believe there are jobs, cars, razor blades and teacups that will only suit men, also (although I can't say, I haven't done research or notice such a pattern) statistics show that men are still getting paid more than women for the same jobs. 

These are what women should focus on changing.

Not showing their breats on hot july days in the middle of the fucking street.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I agree that feminism is a big deal in a lot of countries where women have to wear a hijab, don't have the same schooling opportunities as men, that are "obligated" to marry, have tons of children and stay home - although even then, things are evolving and changing - in lebanon most women don't wear hijabs, in syria/israel/egypt the youth is becoming much more open minded and they are starting to change things and challange "tradition".
> 
> Feminism might still be valid when it comes to some guys that believe that women belong in the kitchen (I'd wonder if they're time travelers from the 50s but then I see them putting toothpicks in their ears and laughing so this idea automatically goes down) or people that believe there are jobs, cars, razor blades and teacups that will only suit men, also (although I can't say, I haven't done research or notice such a pattern) statistics show that men are still getting oaid more than women for the same jobs.
> 
> These are what women should focus on changing.
> 
> Not showing their breats on hot july days in the middle of the fucking street.


I agree. I have heard that men are being paid more and I also know a few people who have the same mentality. While it is infuriating, it is not a very large problem because the majority, albeit of western culture, still see women as equals. Where feminists should be focusing on is in places like Africa or the middle east, still proceed with child brides etc. However to create an argument about something as petty as 'why can't I walk around topless?' while there are cases of inequality going on using much, much more harsh methods is laughable. I didn't say feminism was worthless as a whole but in the areas or cultures it is most prominent in or recognised it for the most part is unnecessary. I quite find feminism in western culture quite contradictory, it now seems not a movement to equalise society or gender stereotypes/roles but a gain to only women. I feel like we should rename it and give it a much more ambiguous prefix, like equalism or whatever.


----------



## chickydoda

LarryL said:


> Judging by the photos I've seen on this page, y'all are way too handsome guys 'n gals :laughing:
> About every picture that was quoted on this page is a Hot for me dfntv.
> 
> Here's my only photo that some might have seen for the umpteenth time :kitteh:


7/10 Nice hair man! I also like the cheeky look on your face. And points for being Asian (I love Asians!!!)

My pic is my profile picture


----------



## Obscure

Ik3 said:


> I guess I'll go, since I want to drop comments and all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 302866
> 
> 
> View attachment 302874


Are you plotting something in your second pic?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Obscure said:


> Are you plotting something in your second pic?


lol I thought a similar thing too..
Don't know whether the kids give any hint..


----------



## Courtalort

Feminism isn't really about women gaining equal literal rights anymore. At least not in the countries where we have gained equal rights.
It's about women gaining an equal perception. 
IE:
A man is aggressive-he's ambitious. A woman is aggressive-she's a bitch.
And so on. 

Feminism of late has gotten a bad rap because it seems like it is trying to put women above men, which is, precisely, not the point. 

Anywho, that's my 2 cents, since people are talkin' about feminism. 

Now...BACK TO HOT PICS PEOPLE!


----------



## Deadly Decorum

I opened a can of worms I didn't want to open, but you speak your mouth words, and a storm arises. 

We can all have our opinions. I am oblivious to how it's equal rights for women to be told the natural state of their body is lewd, or how is helpful for anyone to be told our bodies are lewd. Public nudity is actually common in Africa. Unfortunately I have not found rate stats correlating between nudity, but anyone wanting to dish them out, please do. But in some cultures, nudity is natural and not a sexual incidence. It's all about context and perception, and unfortunately western cultures are black and white and socially conditioned in this context. 

I agree very much with this video, and many of the comments:








> In today's society, we see ankles all the time. We don't gawk at them, like they are an exposed nipple. Yet, to some, they are highly sexy in the right setting and with the right emotional and situational context. So, I would imagine perpetual nudity is the same thing. When you are constantly viewing something, the simple viewing of it isn't sexual. Yet, if you're about to have sex or see a girl that you find particularly attractive. You might find yourself viewing them more sexually and those body parts become more salacious.


Exactly.

Shirtless guys are sexy to me, and yet I can control myself when I see them in public. It's social conditioning. If you want to say boobs should be seen as indecent, then short shorts should be banned in public. What's socially acceptable to reveal publicly is changing all the time. It's sort of like how, as a child, I could never understand why cartoons could show drawings bare butts, but not penises, and how physical, not animated butts were blurred on screen, even if it weren't in a sexual context and I was just watching cops or something.

Tear me apart. This is all I'm going to say, as I know my opinion will piss many of you off. This is why I rarely state it.

I agree with @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=73523" target="_blank">CourtneyJD</a></i></span>. Show me your hot bods.


----------



## deftonePassenger

CourtneyJD said:


> Now...BACK TO HOT PICS PEOPLE!


----------



## RazzmatazzRoss

Just remembered I've got this pic too. I prefer it because it shows me in my natural setting...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

deftonePassenger said:


> View attachment 303602


Woah dude! Let us adjust will ya! the hotness has to slowly pick up again! also 8


----------



## hoobster4

Go by my profile pic 


Also, 8.75 I suppose @RazzmatazzRoss


----------



## RazzmatazzRoss

Well @hoobster4, that side of your face plus the curls is a solid 4.2, if the other side is of equal attractiveness then we're looking at an 8+  

I've not seen you before and I'm pretty new myself, what's your story/type/interesting introductory fact?


----------



## Superfluous

I'm gaining a good bit of weight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickydoda

No-one wants to review me?


----------



## chickydoda

Superfluous said:


> I'm gaining a good bit of weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like your hair. Beautiful eyes. I'm sure your weight is fine.


----------



## Slagasauras

RazzmatazzRoss said:


> View attachment 303714
> Just remembered I've got this pic too. I prefer it because it shows me in my natural setting...


Batman?

Type three


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RazzmatazzRoss

Wow @Superfluous, good looking girl


----------



## olonny

Slagasauras said:


> Batman?


LOL I was thinking the same exact thing about @RazzmatazzRoss


----------



## baby blue me

johnnyyukon said:


> Yeah, I like makin' gifs. I'm a dork.
> 
> I'd date you.


Me: blushing at 3:07 in the morning.


----------



## johnnyyukon

CourtneyJD said:


> #tricep.
> I always imagined the kickback on a rifle to hurt like a bitch. I'm supposed to go shooting this summer, but feel as though I may actually die.
> Also-you and your giffing.


I'm addicted. I'm a giffer. edit: you should know


Welllll, it wouldn't hurt to do some pushups and strengthen your shoulders if you don't already.

Kind of rifle?

An AR-15 like the one I'm using, isn't much at all. The recoil pressure system redirects energy so a 12 year old could probably use it.

A hunting rifle like a Winchester 70 with 30-06 (30 ot 6) ammo (or shotgun), on the other hand kicks like a MULE. You can get recoil pads to help, but it's like a small KABOOM. Oh man. I can't shoot those more than 20-30 rounds before my shoulder falls off.

Just find out what you're going to be shooting and what kind of ammo. 

First time I shot a bolt action rifle, almost stabbed my eye out with the scope. 

You'll be fine. Just don't dislocate your shoulder :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon

@CourtneyJD

Also, below is a pretty good diagram on how to properly hold a rifle:


----------



## Courtalort

johnnyyukon said:


> I'm addicted. I'm a giffer. edit: you should know
> 
> 
> Welllll, it wouldn't hurt to do some pushups and strengthen your shoulders if you don't already.
> 
> Kind of rifle?
> 
> An AR-15 like the one I'm using, isn't much at all. The recoil pressure system redirects energy so a 12 year old could probably use it.
> 
> A hunting rifle like a Winchester 70 with 30-06 (30 ot 6) ammo (or shotgun), on the other hand kicks like a MULE. You can get recoil pads to help, but it's like a small KABOOM. Oh man. I can't shoot those more than 20-30 rounds before my shoulder falls off.
> 
> Just find out what you're going to be shooting and what kind of ammo.
> 
> First time I shot a bolt action rifle, almost stabbed my eye out with the scope.
> 
> You'll be fine. Just don't dislocate your shoulder :laughing:


Yes yes I know of your giffing ways. 

And I don't know-it's my friend who was in the military, he's got tons of guns and stuff and he wants to go this summer. I'm actually quite adept at archery and like that, so I'll see how shooting goes. I'm not sure on the specifics. 
Oh...and did you just haphazardly "bro...do you even lift?" me?


----------



## Courtalort

johnnyyukon said:


> @CourtneyJD
> 
> Also, below is a pretty good diagram on how to properly hold a rifle:


Oh god...she's literally going to die.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> Ok, not golfing, but close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When firing an assault rifle, tactical flip-flops are paramount.


you are the epitome of manly
How has @CourtneyJD not ripped you to shreds yet? lol


----------



## johnnyyukon

CourtneyJD said:


> Yes yes I know of your giffing ways.
> 
> And I don't know-it's my friend who was in the military, he's got tons of guns and stuff and he wants to go this summer. I'm actually quite adept at archery and like that, so I'll see how shooting goes. I'm not sure on the specifics.
> Oh...and did you just haphazardly "bro...do you even lift?" me?


Nothin' haphazard about it 

Ok, radical. Well sometimes even dudes/chicks that know a lot about guns like your pal, fail to instruct, or assume you know the power of some of these weapons. Just ask him questions. Pistols, should be no problem, unless it's a .357 magnum, then just grip tighter.

Semi-auto rifles like the one in my pic (that's also a military friend of mine's gun) have a kick like a cap gun.

Shotties, and certain rifles....brace yourself. 

Ha, not sure how archery would translate. Maybe. That's cool though. Pistols are a HELL of a lot harder to be accurate than you would think. 

I could go on and on, and will, ha, but i'll leave it to you.

Shootin' guns 'n shit, especially the military specced ones can be a sexual experience. My buddy's ar-15 is tricked out with holographic hybrid optics and a tac laser, plus some other goodies worth 3 times more than the gun itself. fun fun fun



CourtneyJD said:


> Oh god...she's literally going to die.


LOL, yeah, that's about right. 






And f it, here's lil video that shows it off a little better. But better get outta here, before I'm accused of gun porn.


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> you are the epitome of manly
> How has @CourtneyJD not ripped you to shreds yet? lol


haha, well I'll let her fill that one. but i wasn't aware that CJD's interest in manly men was so widely known.

meeehhhh, I've known wwaaayyyy more manlier men than I, but I shall take that as a compliment and initiate blushing protocol immediately.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, well I'll let her fill that one. but i wasn't aware that CJD's interest in manly men was so widely known.
> 
> meeehhhh, I've known wwaaayyyy more manlier men than I, but I shall take that as a compliment and initiate blushing protocol immediately.


Haha I wonder if she's aware  seriously though that profile photo just screams manly. The beard, the chest hair and attitude..You are manly. I'll admit not Ron Swanson level of manliness: 








Stupid gif wouldn't load so I had to get a new one *sigh* :rollseyes:

But yes. Yes you should feel flattered! XD Initiate blushing protocol indeed


----------



## Courtalort

johnnyyukon said:


> Nothin' haphazard about it
> 
> Ok, radical. Well sometimes even dudes/chicks that know a lot about guns like your pal, fail to instruct, or assume you know the power of some of these weapons. Just ask him questions. Pistols, should be no problem, unless it's a .357 magnum, then just grip tighter.
> 
> Semi-auto rifles like the one in my pic (that's also a military friend of mine's gun) have a kick like a cap gun.
> 
> Shotties, and certain rifles....brace yourself.
> 
> Ha, not sure how archery would translate. Maybe. That's cool though. Pistols are a HELL of a lot harder to be accurate than you would think.
> 
> I could go on and on, and will, ha, but i'll leave it to you.
> 
> Shootin' guns 'n shit, especially the military specced ones can be a sexual experience. My buddy's ar-15 is tricked out with holographic hybrid optics and tac a laser, plus some other goodies worth 3 times more than the gun itself. fun fun fun
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah, that's about right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And f it, here's lil video that shows it off a little better. But better get outta here, before I'm accused of gun porn.


Haha I'm gonna have to like...save this for an instruction manual of sorts. 

And btw-I do lift...bro.


----------



## Courtalort

AddictiveMuse said:


> you are the epitome of manly
> How has @CourtneyJD not ripped you to shreds yet? lol


Hah!

STOP GIVING AWAY MY SECRETS MISSY!


----------



## Courtalort

Ok well...I was messing around taking selfies today...so here you all go.
All unedited and unfucked with...because I'm feelin' lazy. 
























Also-they are sideways. 

Again, too lazy to fix xD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CourtneyJD said:


> Hah!
> 
> STOP GIVING AWAY MY SECRETS MISSY!


NEVERRRRRR!!! *wages war*

hmmm okayy that was the last one... :tongue:


----------



## cinnabun

CourtneyJD said:


> Ok well...I was messing around taking selfies today...so here you all go.
> All unedited and unfucked with...because I'm feelin' lazy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 305330
> 
> View attachment 305338
> 
> View attachment 305346
> 
> 
> Also-they are sideways.
> 
> Again, too lazy to fix xD


K, it should be illegal for people to be as pretty as this xD.

Andddddd, you remind me of Hayley from modem family .


----------



## KevinHeaven

U guys are cute haha


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Rinnay said:


> K, it should be illegal for people to be as pretty as this xD.
> 
> *Andddddd, you remind me of Hayley from modem family *.


I know right! I was waiting for someone else to say something lol Glad I'm not the only one who sees the resemblence!


----------



## Wild

View attachment 305410


Chu.


----------



## HumanBeing

CourtneyJD said:


> Ok well...I was messing around taking selfies today...so here you all go.
> All unedited and unfucked with...because I'm feelin' lazy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 305330
> 
> View attachment 305338
> 
> View attachment 305346
> 
> 
> Also-they are sideways.
> 
> Again, too lazy to fix xD


This is hardly an out-of-bed look, so some editing was done :laughing:


----------



## Courtalort

Rinnay said:


> K, it should be illegal for people to be as pretty as this xD.
> 
> Andddddd, you remind me of Hayley from modem family .


Why thank you m'lady xD


----------



## Courtalort

HumanBeing said:


> This is hardly an out-of-bed look, so some editing was done :laughing:


Hah! I meant no photo editing...filters...the such.

Yes, the hair was curled and makeup was applied. I'm not THAT confident.


----------



## Ik3

Applause said:


> View attachment 305410
> 
> 
> Chu.


----------



## Courtalort

AddictiveMuse said:


> I know right! I was waiting for someone else to say something lol Glad I'm not the only one who sees the resemblence!


I've never actually been told that before!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

CourtneyJD said:


> I've never actually been told that before!


*Seriously?*



> View attachment 305330
> 
> View attachment 305338
> 
> View attachment 305346



















Well now do you see it?
Just look! Look! *gestures awkwardly back and forth the images*
See?

Actually, I believe when I first saw a picture of you I thought you did, but I never mentioned it because I thought you must have got it all the time!! :laughing:


----------



## Blue Soul

Applause said:


> View attachment 305410
> 
> 
> Chu.


Melting this INTJ.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Applause said:


> View attachment 305410
> 
> 
> Chu.


Simple, traditional beauty. Hard to come by.


----------



## Neuroticon

Had to show off the shirt.


----------



## Courtalort

Neuroticon said:


> View attachment 306954
> 
> 
> View attachment 306962
> 
> 
> 
> Had to show off the shirt.


A: you look like an adult version of your avatar. 
B: Are you batman?


----------



## Neuroticon

CourtneyJD said:


> A: you look like an adult version of your avatar.
> B: Are you batman?


A: Its the eyes, isn't it?
B: Your deduction is correct. Only on Wednesdays tho.


----------



## ficsci

Which one is hotter?
pffft


----------



## Arandomperson

7


----------



## Arandomperson

idk why half of them are sideways..


----------



## Lady Isla

@Neuroticon I love your shirt with the abstract bat symbol. @Arandomperson All these sideways pics everyone is posting is making me dizzy, but I like your style.


----------



## dwelfusius

after work, and have been sick for txo weeks now xD
but thought it was better than posting a full make up pic since I do that maybe only once a month

edit:why is it so tiny? It is bigger if you click on it


----------



## Lady Isla

dwelfusius said:


> edit:why is it so tiny? It is bigger if you click on it


I think after they reach a certain size the system thumbnails them. No idea what that size is.


----------



## Courtalort

Lady Isla said:


> All these sideways pics everyone is posting is making me dizzy, but I like your style.


Hey now...sideways pics are fun, right? Right. 

Ok good because I don't know how to make them not do that. :kitteh:


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

Arandomperson said:


> 7
> View attachment 307553
> View attachment 307561
> View attachment 307569
> View attachment 307577
> View attachment 307585


The choker really brings out the "fuck you" in your eyes.  lol


----------



## Scrabbletray

I'm going to flip my shit the next time someone here posts a picture that's got their Facebook profile ID in it. Is it really that hard for people to not give away their real identity online? I bet I could get the identity from 100 different people in this thread easy and the mods won't do anything to wipe the original image filename from uploaded pictures.

/rant


----------



## AddictiveMuse

a1b2c3d4 said:


> I'm going to flip my shit the next time someone here posts a picture that's got their Facebook profile ID in it. Is it really that hard for people to not give away their real identity online? I bet I could get the identity from 100 different people in this thread easy and the mods won't do anything to wipe the original image filename from uploaded pictures.
> 
> /rant


Dude. That would take wayyyy too much effort! :tongue:


----------



## Scrabbletray

AddictiveMuse said:


> Dude. That would take wayyyy too much effort! :tongue:


That's because you're not a stalker. erc2:


----------



## Arandomperson

Lady Isla said:


> @Neuroticon I love your shirt with the abstract bat symbol. @Arandomperson All these sideways pics everyone is posting is making me dizzy, but I like your style.


they made themselves that way xD I fixed one of them, but the other one I just couldn't be bothered. I don't know why this site does it, but it also did it to my profile picture. Which I have fixed now


----------



## Apolo

Neverontime said:


> @Apolo put your shirt back on before you start a riot. :laughing:



But.... I just wanted everyone to like me... :crying:


----------



## Kynx

Apolo said:


> But.... I just wanted everyone to like me... :crying:


I was told that showing our chests is not the way to go about it.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Neverontime said:


> I was told that showing our chests is not the way to go about it.


but...but..he has a nice chest...


----------



## johnnyyukon

Works even better in the water














That was a fun night
















Safety first people!!!



















That was an even better night


----------



## Kynx

AddictiveMuse said:


> but...but..he has a nice chest...


OK, you make a good point. 
@Apolo what were you thinking? Take your shirt back off.


----------



## olonny

johnnyyukon said:


> That was an even better night


you look so drunk :laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon

olonny said:


> you look so drunk :laughing:


Weellll on my way. That's how the pic got taken in the first place, ha.


----------



## Kito

johnnyyukon said:


> pics


You're just asking to have that beard sensually stroked. :blushed:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Kito said:


> You're just asking to have that beard sensually stroked. :blushed:



haha, thx. That's the plan!!


----------



## Apolo

Neverontime said:


> OK, you make a good point.
> @Apolo what were you thinking? Take your shirt back off.


This thread has me on a roller coaster of emotion!! Put your shirt on, take it off, shame shame shame.... :crying:


----------



## Macrosapien

johnnyyukon said:


> Works even better in the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fun night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safety first people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was an even better night


Magnums eh, who you fooling with those? After this picture you gave them back to your friend, grabbed the normal sized trojans.


----------



## Golden Rose

*Part 1*


----------



## Golden Rose

*Part 2*

No numerical ratings for me.


----------



## FakeLefty

Hotaru said:


> View attachment 311722
> View attachment 311730
> View attachment 311738
> View attachment 311746
> 
> 
> *Part 2*
> 
> No numerical ratings for me.


INFP/INFP

That's not numerical.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Pseudonymity said:


> Magnums eh, who you fooling with those? After this picture you gave them back to your friend, grabbed the normal sized trojans.




Yeah so? 

Actually I have to use these:


----------



## Macrosapien

I'm literally coughing from laughing. good people here.


----------



## Neuroticon

Hotaru said:


> View attachment 311722


I rate: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)​


----------



## Scrabbletray

Hotaru said:


> View attachment 311722


Pretty much perfect. Just need a cat shirt to be most perfect humanly possible. 
View attachment 311690

^__________^


----------



## Golden Rose

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Pretty much perfect. Just need a cat shirt to be most perfect humanly possible.
> ^__________^


I had my cat shirt on in this one

View attachment 311690


I know there are cat corsets, I'll look for one when I can afford treating myself. Thanks d(=^ㅇωㅇ^=)b


----------



## Scrabbletray

Hotaru said:


> I know there are cat corsets, I'll look for one when I can afford treating myself. Thanks d(=^ㅇωㅇ^=)b


Omg, no man could ever resist a redhead in a cat corset. That's not even fair.


----------



## HumanBeing

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Do you like to be dominated?


Complicated answer, but I'll try to keep it short.

I have no practical experience with this IRL, and I'm certainly not interested in any kind of physical abuse, but I must admit that I'm open minded to a broad range of play, including forms that seek both ends of what I can only call "playing with power dynamics". To complicate matters even further, my playfulness largely fueled by the inferior part of my personality, the same place that houses also most things feminine and girly within me.

There is something hot about an intelligent and capable women who knows what she wants, if such a women can wield power without becoming destructive, then there is possibility for play :tongue:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

HumanBeing said:


> Complicated answer, but I'll try to keep it short.
> 
> I have no practical experience with this IRL, and I'm certainly not interested in any kind of physical abuse, but I must admit that I'm open minded to a broad range of play, including forms that seek both ends of what I can only call "playing with power dynamics". To complicate matters even further, my playfulness largely fueled by the inferior part of my personality, the same place that houses also most things feminine and girly within me.
> 
> There is something hot about an intelligent and capable women who knows what she wants, if such a women can wield power without becoming destructive, then there is possibility for play :tongue:


I agree. Although I do alternate between being dominant/submissive. Weird shit, most powerful females I know (powerful character I mean) like to be submissive in bed. But that's just empirical. 

Btw I totally thought you were female until now. My bad)) It was the avatar and pink-ish siggy.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

...


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

...


----------



## Kintsugi

@_HumanBeing_
@_L'Enfant Terrible_

Your conversation made me think of this. I'm a total "Aggressor," and my boy, INTJ, fits the pseudo-Aggressor profile (this is Socionics, so ISFj is ISFP in MBTI, and INTp is INTJ).

Socionics - the16types.info - Socionics Romancing Styles



> *Psuedo-Aggressors/Employees: LIE (ENTj) ILI (INTp)
> 
> These are types who exhibit aggressive tendencies in their everyday life, and as a result tend to carry over these notions and temperaments into their romantic life. They typically are not comfortable with connotations of the word "victim" - implying a certain weakness, effeteness, and lack of dignity. In searching for a partner, they are looking for a worthy opponent - someone who is strong enough to withstand their quirks without "breaking" so to speak.*





> *Aggressors/Employers: SEE (ESFp) ESI (ISFj)
> 
> These types, like the conquerors, express their sexuality openly. In daily life they may tend to be rather submissive and as a result may tend to carry over these tendencies into their romantic life. They are won over by indirect acts of submission, and are thrilled when their love interest (in the case of the "psuedo-aggressor" type) acts unlike himself. In a partner, they are looking for their equal - someone whose solid facade they can break down piece by piece.
> *


I guess I better show a photo otherwise I'll be accused of derailing.


----------



## HumanBeing

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I agree. Although I do alternate between being dominant/submissive. Weird shit, most powerful females I know (powerful character I mean) like to be submissive in bed. But that's just empirical.


It is my experience that pretending to be powerful or perfect all the time is not sustainable, so some kind of compensatory action is needed. I find it more enjoyable to express a broader range of attitudes, it allows me to accept my own strengths and weaknesses. And to have a more healthy attitude towards other people, rather than suppress/manipulate/fear others due to an unrecognized wound within myself.



L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Btw I totally thought you were female until now. My bad)) It was the avatar and pink-ish siggy.


No problem, my personality is a bit of a hybrid anyway, so I'll take it as a compliment :tongue:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

@Hotaru

Why, I very much like that answer, Hotes! :wink:
@Mactheknife 

You look fantastic with long hair. It really works on you.


----------



## Mac The Knife

Luke Skywalker said:


> @Hotaru
> 
> Why, I very much like that answer, Hotes! :wink:
> 
> @Mactheknife
> 
> You look fantastic with long hair. It really works on you.


Thank you so much  I love having long hair, family hates it a bit but w/e lol


----------



## _Observer_

Antipode said:


> You boys need some hair. roud:


Chest hair ? ;-)
-Ob.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

View attachment 316194


No makeup, no fakeup.. Looking like shit and why the heck did I have to do a duck face)))


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 316194
> 
> 
> No makeup, no fakeup.. Looking like shit and why the heck did I have to do a duck face)))


You're one of those people who actually looks better with no makeup on because you have such strong and striking features. And omg your eyelashes.. <333 Seriously its not fair.


----------



## HumanBeing

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 316194
> 
> 
> No makeup, no fakeup.. Looking like shit and why the heck did I have to do a duck face)))


Makes me wonder why you ever wear makeup, because you seem quite naturally beautiful already, why hide that?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

TheProphetLaLa said:


> You're one of those people who actually looks better with no makeup on because you have such strong and striking features. And omg your eyelashes.. <333 Seriously its not fair.


Oh, they're lash extensions)) I'm a liar, I guess I was a little fake there


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

HumanBeing said:


> Makes me wonder why you ever wear makeup, because you seem quite naturally beautiful already, why hide that?


I was bullied for being ugly ( yeah boo fucking hoo.. But it stuck with me maybe that's why) but thank you, you're really kind


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Oh, they're lash extensions)) I'm a liar, I guess I was a little fake there


Aha, its all good. They're not makeup so you're not lying. Either way, you're still freaking gorgeous so it doesn't even matter.


----------



## ai.tran.75

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 316194
> 
> 
> No makeup, no fakeup.. Looking like shit and why the heck did I have to do a duck face)))


Gorgeous  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Observer_

@L'Enfant Terrible
Not sure what all the fuss is about. Then again i am into men .
PS.
Are you EXTJ?
-Ob.


----------



## cinnabun

_Observer_ said:


> @_L'Enfant Terrible_
> Not sure what all the fuss is about.


Bit rude m8.


----------



## _Observer_

RinnayDelRey said:


> Bit rude m8.


Umm. Not the person who judges books by their covers .
-Ob.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

_Observer_ said:


> @L'Enfant Terrible
> Not sure what all the fuss is about. Then again i am into men .
> PS.
> Are you EXTJ?
> -Ob.


Hmm I'm thinking the fact that you don't swing that way probably might have something do with it 
Also @L'Enfant Terrible you look so ETJ...your face is so sculpted if that makes sense...like in an Angelina Jolie kind of way
You don't even need to bother with makeup in order to get that kind of definition haha lucky!


----------



## Momentz

edit: regretted


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Pseudonymity said:


> View attachment 319682
> 
> 
> View attachment 319690
> 
> 
> View attachment 319698
> 
> 
> This, the picture below, is why I dont like posting pictures of myself looking at the camera, I eyes are too strong, so because of avoiding that, I usually look sleepy most of the time. The darkness of it added for affect. was something I was doing, to try to look like a black Sith character a couple of years ago. Scary huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since @The King Of Dreams did it, why not. I used to get made fun of at one point in my life, in middle school. Not so much when I went through puberty. But I tend to get different responses now, now people usually believe I'm a player and they think I smoke a lot of weed and look like a criminal. haha o well. The best you can do is understand how ridiculous and silly it all is.


Aww, that's cool of you. It's always been a challenge for me to accept the way I look and be okay with it. For some reason I was conditioned to think the world was not okay with it. Sounds sort of Fe, I know, but I was always either rejected or neglected by my peers as a kid.


----------



## Kintsugi

Pseudonymity said:


> View attachment 319682
> 
> 
> This, the picture below, is why I dont like posting pictures of myself looking at the camera, I eyes are too strong, so because of avoiding that, I usually look sleepy most of the time. The darkness of it added for affect. was something I was doing, to try to look like a black Sith character a couple of years ago. Scary huh?


Ni eyes are never too strong. ^_^


----------



## knife

Kintsugi said:


> Ni eyes are never too strong. ^_^


Infinity/10 (I just found out what kintsugi is ^__^ )


----------



## Kintsugi

knife said:


> Infinity/10 (I just found out what kintsugi is ^__^ )


Er...you did? 

Are you talking about the meaning behind the word?


----------



## Emerald Legend

What's the point of posting pics and withdrawing them?


----------



## knife

Kintsugi said:


> Er...you did?
> 
> Are you talking about the meaning behind the word?


Yep. :tongue:


----------



## Macrosapien

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You have a really interesting face. I don't know your type but you have the face of an INTJ.



I don't know what an interesting face means LOL. I guess you are referring to the shape and the eyes, as presenting an interesting character or something? I tend to think we wear our experiences on our face, through the way our muscles tense in our face, as well as the general look that can come through. or maybe you are referring to something else
@_olonny_ I appreciate your kind words, thank you!

I just noticed my other pictures did not come through, for some reason... they were just more boring face pictures, by posting them you will see what I mean about me looking sleepy, as I prefer pictures where I look away from the camera lol. I'd rather they be thumb nails so my face isnt all big in my posts, but I can never figure out that attachment crap, so ya'll just have to deal with it, i guess. sorries.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Pseudonymity said:


> I don't know what an interesting face means LOL. I guess you are referring to the shape and the eyes, as presenting an interesting character or something? I tend to think we wear our experiences on our face, through the way our muscles tense in our face, as well as the general look that can come through. or maybe you are referring to something else
> @_olonny_ I appreciate your kind words, thank you!
> 
> I just noticed my other pictures did not come through, for some reason... they were just more boring face pictures, by posting them you will see what I mean about me looking sleepy, as I prefer pictures where I look away from the camera lol. I'd rather they be thumb nails so my face isnt all big in my posts, but I can never figure out that attachment crap, so ya'll just have to deal with it, i guess. sorries.


By interesting I mean interesting )) The shape of your eyes, the way your lips curl, the shape of your head...


----------



## Macrosapien

Kintsugi said:


> Ni eyes are never too strong. ^_^



bah you should see my low definition INFJ video stare, you might change your mind lol. It's okay, I know my eyes are quite penetrating (slightly scary looking), like I am looking through the person. I have been told this, and they are likely to be right, a I am looking at their functions and mannerisms, their psychological state, for good reasons of course, as I want to help where I can . so i guess at times it can be scary hah, big round eyes looking at ya. somehow that video got over 1k views somehow, I have no idea HOW lol. its been there since 2011, but why would it even get pass 100 views . lol i wont post it. just pointing that out there


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Pseudonymity, I don't know why, but I think you totally look like a Jedi-warrior.
that's just what I see. _Jedi-warrior_

I hope that's not offensive


----------



## Macrosapien

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> By interesting I mean interesting )) The shape of your eyes, the way your lips curl, the shape of your head...


hahah okay, Interesting as interesting. It's an interesting use of the word, an adjective that suggests my face is something to reason about while drinking a glass of wine, like its an abstract painting or something... hmmm interesting. hahaha.im joking


----------



## Macrosapien

CloudySkies said:


> Pseudonymity, I don't know why, but I think you totally look like a Jedi-warrior.
> that's just what I see. _Jedi-warrior_
> 
> I hope that's not offensive


It's only offensive in that I have an affinity with the Sith... lets face it they just look so much cooler. But I dont like all that hate... and Yoda was cool, when he was on luke's back and stuff, dropping jewels knowledge. so its a wonderful thing and a compliment, I guess it means I look like a good and holy guy, who seeks and fight for the side of good.

It could have been worst, you couldve said I looked like an ewok or wookiee


----------



## ShadowsRunner

It's an INFJ thing!


----------



## Kintsugi

Pseudonymity said:


> bah you should see my low definition INFJ video stare, you might change your mind lol. It's okay, I know my eyes are quite penetrating (slightly scary looking), like I am looking through the person. I have been told this, and they are likely to be right, a I am looking at their functions and mannerisms, their psychological state, for good reasons of course, as I want to help where I can . so i guess at times it can be scary hah, big round eyes looking at ya. somehow that video got over 1k views somehow, I have no idea HOW lol. its been there since 2011, but why would it even get pass 100 views . lol i wont post it. just pointing that out there


Well, I've always been attracted to the looking-through-your-soul type eyes. They don't intimidate me.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Pseudonymity said:


> hahah okay, Interesting as interesting. It's an interesting use of the word, an adjective that suggests my face is something to reason about while drinking a glass of wine, like its an abstract painting or something... hmmm interesting. hahaha.im joking


Yep! You got it. Interesting in a mona lisa kinda way.


----------



## cinnabun

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_RinnayDelRey_
> rating aside, you look very 7w6 Sx/Sp
> 
> 
> View attachment 319850


That's the first time anyone has ever said that to me (usually get sx/so or so/sx).

You look very 9w8 so/sp. OBV.

:tongue:

Jk we all know you're a 7w8 at heart :wink:.


----------



## dunemobbin

I'll join in out of sheer curiosity. This is the most current pic of me with a genuine smile (very rare, especially in photos), and one in someone's selfie. I don't like pictures of myself.


----------



## Kintsugi

deleted


----------



## The King Of Dreams

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I remember how awful I felt when I was bullied, esp since I wasn't the worst looking girl in the class by far. But when I changed schools I realized how this shouldn't have mattered at all. In my old school there was this girl that everybody worshiped because of her "beauty". She was considered the holy grail - blonde, really skinny and with big brown eyes. I spent all middleschool wishing I looked like her. Then when I changed schools I befriended a girl who looked so much like this other "perfect" one at first I thought they were sisters, they looked exactly alike. The only difference was that this girl wasn't popular and nobody really cared about her looks. She had a quirky personality (INFJ vs ESFP - the other girl) and that was her trademark. However, the most popular girl in this school was dark skinned, had short black hair and was stighly pudgy.
> 
> There's no definition of beauty.
> 
> The ones who are bullied for their looks aren't ugly, nor are the popular ones necessarily beautiful.


I would regard you a VERY attractive. It's sad that I still deal with bouts of feeling undesirable. But I have to remember that I'm not the only one with insecurities. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Slagasauras

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Me side-eyeing some of the posts on this forum.


I've always assumed you were Asian even though you're Albanian and therefore not Asian. 
Logic???? Profit???? Win???


----------



## Slagasauras

I am clearly an underwear model who is also a rocket scientist and also does neurosurgery on sick, frail, and disgusting children on the side.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Slagasauras said:


> I've always assumed you were Asian even though you're Albanian and therefore not Asian.
> Logic???? Profit???? Win???


I'm going to go ahead and go with win, because I can.


----------



## FakeLefty

koalaroo said:


> Less scary than Vivien Leigh!


I've gotten so used to seeing your avatar that I usually imagine you as resembling Vivien Leigh. xD


----------



## FakeLefty

TwistedMuses said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 322498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a girl btw.


----------



## cinnabun

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Me side-eyeing some of the posts on this forum.


OMG, that's some tasty eyebrow porn right there.

GIRL, BROWS ON FLEEK.


----------



## cinnabun

koalaroo said:


> What I look like with a double chin *while trying to get my boobs into a photo*:
> 
> View attachment 321562
> 
> 
> This photo has me rolling laughing, though.



You admitting this makes me strangely happy. I'm so sick of girls who show off their bodies, but hide behind some bs excuse. Like, "Guys, check out my new tat! *pic is of their boobs*". Like...why lie? If you wanted to show off, just admit it and be proud. Omfg.

Anyway, rant over. You're pretty and look a lot more cuter and feminine that I was expecting.


----------



## TwistedMuses

RinnayDelRey said:


> You admitting this makes me strangely happy. I'm so sick of girls who show off their bodies, but hide behind some bs excuse. Like, "Guys, check out my new tat! *pic is of their boobs*". Like...why lie? If you wanted to show off, just admit it and be proud. Omfg.
> 
> Anyway, rant over. You're pretty and look a lot more cuter and feminine that I was expecting.


I'd show me tatas to the world if I had any xD


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

RinnayDelRey said:


> OMG, that's some tasty eyebrow porn right there.
> 
> GIRL, BROWS ON FLEEK.


LOL. Thank you! My eyebrows are by far my most complimented feature. There's no question. Even guys will compliment my brows. Like I could draw a picture of a dick on my face and people would still comment on my brows first. XD


----------



## koalaroo

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Me side-eyeing some of the posts on this forum.


Beautiful eyebrows and beautiful lips.


----------



## Wild

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Me side-eyeing some of the posts on this forum.


Hothothottie. :kitteh:


----------



## AlanMonTap




----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

View attachment 324129


Hmm


----------



## Blue Soul

Axwell said:


> View attachment 324129
> 
> 
> Hmm


You look a bit like Josh Homme.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

AlanMonTap said:


> View attachment 322858


Hot! Though I wanna see a smile and then I might give you the 9

*gasp* @Axwells Ginger? Gingerrr! Aha I mean hey there (8)


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Blue Soul said:


> You look a bit like Josh Homme.


Is that a good thing? :shocked:



AddictiveMuse said:


> Hot! Though I wanna see a smile and then I might give you the 9
> 
> *gasp* @Axwells Ginger? Gingerrr! Aha I mean hey there (8)


Meanie


----------



## Blue Soul

Axwell said:


> Is that a good thing? :shocked:


I think so, but I'll let you be the judge of that.


* *


----------



## Sygma

TwistedMuses said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 322498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedhair, bedface.
> IDGAF.
> 
> Please judge.
> I'm a girl btw.


I'd hit that guy.

Sorry that girl :tongue:

You got a simple and pretty look, also I don't know who's waitin for what on that photo behind you and I think that need some exploration.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Axwell said:


> Is that a good thing? :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanie


Mate you're cute!


----------



## Sygma

Blue Soul said:


> You look a bit like Josh Homme.


Heeeeeeeh no. But of course that's entirely your point of view and I should totally shut the fuck up :3


----------



## dunemobbin

End of Hypnosis said:


> Here goes nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the poster above me, I went to look in his profile and the sunglasses aren't helping me with my assessment since they cover so much of the face and that part of the face really matters to me. I'll give a 7.


Much appreciated. I posted a couple of pics earlier in this thread without sunglasses. 
I agree with AddictiveMuse, you have an Alanis Morissette vibe, very pretty.


----------



## Belrose

@AddictiveMuse Thank you! I actually kind of see it now too, it's the lips and jawline that really help with the resemblance.

Jaw game is STRONK

@dunemobbin How far back in the thread because so far I haven't come across them or I am just blind. And thank you, by the way!


----------



## dunemobbin

Belrose said:


> @AddictiveMuse Thank you! I actually kind of see it now too, it's the lips and jawline that really help with the resemblance.
> 
> Jaw game is STRONK
> 
> @dunemobbin How far back in the thread because so far I haven't come across them or I am just blind. And thank you, by the way!





dunemobbin said:


> I'll join in out of sheer curiosity. This is the most current pic of me with a genuine smile (very rare, especially in photos), and one in someone's selfie. I don't like pictures of myself.
> 
> View attachment 320914
> 
> 
> View attachment 320922


Many moons have passed. (Facial expression are due to pub crawling all day)


----------



## Belrose

dunemobbin said:


> Many moons have passed. (Facial expression are due to pub crawling all day)


You give me an artsy vibe but maybe it's the glasses. Not bad at all! Plus I think the facial hair suits you and it's hard for me to imagine you without.


----------



## Macrosapien

dunemobbin said:


> I had to do the same, but had no feedback. Not sure if that was good or bad. ha



Dude, realistically, not everyone are going to say something good about someones picture, they may just pass it by. people like what they like, i suppose. It doesnt mean you or anyone is unattractive if someone doesnt say anything. I wouldn't take this thread that serious at all, to be honest.


----------



## HumanBeing

AddictiveMuse said:


> Why no post quotes...you are very pretty ^^ you look kinda like Alanis Morissette to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it just me


That's an interesting observation, now the big question is, does she share any other similarities with Alanis?

Originally I was just going to ask @Belrose if she can also do death stares :laughing:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

HumanBeing said:


> That's an interesting observation, now the big question is, does she share any other similarities with Alanis?
> 
> Originally I was just going to ask @Belrose if she can also do death stares :laughing:


Oh I hope so! I really adore Alanis, she's so well spoken, a great writer and quite intelligent. Unless of course you mean physically.
Also yes! @Belrose death stare! XD


----------



## HumanBeing

AddictiveMuse said:


> Oh I hope so! I really adore Alanis, she's so well spoken, a great writer and quite intelligent. Unless of course you mean physically.
> Also yes! @Belrose death stare! XD


When I was younger Alanis was the first that confused me with her highly contextual approach to masculinity/femininity. And her perspective on love seems very enlightened. And in general her openness about a whole of bunch of things is enjoyable. She was almost a role model when i was 17'ish.

So no, i wasn't talking about appearance :tongue:


----------



## Sara Torailles

Mee2 said:


> Where's the love for these pics? So much boob you can't even get them in the photo. Definitely deserves a thank. And your double chin is awesome


I would have commented but I am really perverted and sexually repressed and my response probably would have offended @koalaroo and I don't wanna do that.

I think she is a very lovely young lady, and let's leave it at that.

Oh, and I didn't want to post in this thread because I hate how I look in pictures and people saying I'm a handsome young man is the opposite of what I want. The only way I could accept such a compliment is if I sexualized it, and that's not a road I wanna go down. @Daleks_Exterminate is the only one who has pictures of me. :tongue:


----------



## Mee2

Sara Torailles said:


> I would have commented but I am really perverted and sexually repressed and my response probably would have offended @koalaroo and I don't wanna do that.
> 
> I think she is a very lovely young lady, and let's leave it at that.


Ah, those pics has been up for a while and no one had thanked them, which I thought wasn't very nice. But since then I've been paying a little more attention and seems that's not particularly unusual. And those pics have lots of thanks now anyway. I guess it was just my handsome self who got lots of thanks quickly B) lol

But now I'm wondering what you'd say... Maybe it's better that we don't know


----------



## Sara Torailles

Mee2 said:


> Ah, those pics has been up for a while and no one had thanked them, which I thought wasn't very nice. But since then I've been paying a little more attention and seems that's not particularly unusual. And those pics have lots of thanks now anyway. I guess it was just my handsome self who got lots of thanks quickly B) lol
> 
> But now I'm wondering what you'd say... Maybe it's better that we don't know


Have you seen me in the "Would you have sex with the person above you?" thread? I was, like, one of the top perverts running that thread.

I have waaaay too much of a sex drive. But no one is really sexually compatible with me, so I have tons of pent-up frustration. No one knows it IRL, and I come off as highly non-sexual to others.


----------



## Mee2

Sara Torailles said:


> Have you seen me in the "Would you have sex with the person above you?" thread?
> 
> I have waaaay too much of a sex drive.


LOL no I haven't. You mean you actually answer seriously?


----------



## Belrose

@AddictiveMuse @HumanBeing

I would do one but today, I look kind of grungy. But I also had all that hair chopped off, it was down to my elbows and I got sick of it. Once I do a picture with a "death stare" ( which is probably just me looking annoyed ) I'll look pretty different.

I normally don't take pictures of myself either, that one was kind of a rarity.


----------



## Superfluous

no makeup so ladeedah


----------



## Sara Torailles

Mee2 said:


> LOL no I haven't. You mean you actually answer seriously?


I had joked at first, but people were practically hitting on each other in that thread and I kinda followed suit and sorta went further and started having odd cybersex and wrote erotic fanfics that people liked and... Don't judge me! I'm only a human whose deadly sin is obviously lust.

And I sorta made someone bi. Still proud of that.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Belrose said:


> @AddictiveMuse @HumanBeing
> 
> I would do one but today, I look kind of grungy. But I also had all that hair chopped off, it was down to my elbows and I got sick of it. Once I do a picture with a "death stare" ( which is probably just me looking annoyed ) I'll look pretty different.
> 
> I normally don't take pictures of myself either, that one was kind of a rarity.


Awww! I wanted to see the death stare nah it's cool I think I can picture it


----------



## Belrose

@AddictiveMuse

Yanno what, I decided "eh why the hell not". But this "death stare" thing I tried makes me look more sarcastic than anything.










"Yeah whatever you say, champ."


----------



## HumanBeing

Superfluous said:


> View attachment 325642
> 
> 
> no makeup so ladeedah


The picture is a bit noisy, much more than the typical effect of makeup, not that I have reason to believe you are unattractive.


----------



## Mee2

Sara Torailles said:


> I had joked at first, but people were practically hitting on each other in that thread and I kinda followed suit and sorta went further and started having odd cybersex and wrote erotic fanfics that people liked and... Don't judge me! I'm only a human whose deadly sin is obviously lust.
> 
> And I sorta made someone bi. Still proud of that.


I had no idea... I think I'm going to have to look at this thread a bit later lol.


----------



## Belrose

Superfluous said:


> View attachment 325642
> 
> 
> no makeup so ladeedah


You look like you're in a pretty cozy spot.

This makes me miss having a laptop now.


----------



## HumanBeing

Belrose said:


> @AddictiveMuse
> 
> Yanno what, I decided "eh why the hell not". But this "death stare" thing I tried makes me look more sarcastic than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah whatever you say, champ."


Not to be disrespectful, but the first time I saw this picture, I thought I was looking at a really good looking boy'ish kind of appearance. Your facial expression here seems quite neutral, rather than an intense death stare kind of look.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

HumanBeing said:


> When I was younger Alanis was the first that confused me with her highly contextual approach to masculinity/femininity. And her perspective on love seems very enlightened. And in general her openness about a whole of bunch of things is enjoyable. She was almost a role model when i was 17'ish.
> 
> So no, i wasn't talking about appearance :tongue:


I bought Jagged Little Pill out of impulse. The only other two times I did that was when I bought Grace by Jeff Buckley (iTunes at 3am on Boxing Day) and most recently Hozier by Hozier. I'm quite glad I made those decisions. JLP is and always has been so relateable. I love that about songwriters. They feel real and are so personal in their work. I feel like albums are not so much just an album but a peek inside their life and mind, it takes a lot in my opinion to feel comfortable to write and produce a song as personal and emotional as 'You Oughta Know'. Being a person who finds some solace in music and song writing it's admirable and definitely a source of inspiration.


----------



## Belrose

HumanBeing said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but the first time I saw this picture, I thought I was looking at a really good looking boy'ish kind of appearance. Your facial expression here seems quite neutral, rather than an intense death stare kind of look.


It's not disrespectful at all, I definitely know I got some masculine features with the long face and thin lips sort of deal among other things. Plus the haircut helps with that.

I can't really force a "death glare" I guess, I likely have to be actually annoyed to capture it.


----------



## Sara Torailles

Mee2 said:


> I had no idea... I think I'm going to have to look at this thread a bit later lol.


 @Mr. Meepers, @Strayveon, @knife, @Daleks_Exterminate, and I are pretty much the reason that thread is in Spam World now.

@Jeff Felis, @Scarab, @CaptSwan, @Hotaru, @RinnayDelRey, @The Chameleon, @Morfinyon, and @FePa deserve honorable mention, too. I am probably forgetting a lot of people.


----------



## Courtalort

Belrose said:


> @AddictiveMuse
> 
> Yanno what, I decided "eh why the hell not". But this "death stare" thing I tried makes me look more sarcastic than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah whatever you say, champ."


I saw this and instantly thought "Oh hey she looks like that chick from season 1 of 24". 
Via some google magic, I came up with this:


----------



## Belrose

CourtneyJD said:


> I saw this and instantly thought "Oh hey she looks like that chick from season 1 of 24".
> Via some google magic, I came up with this:


Ohh, I see some, although not much. Mainly with the hairline because she and I have a high forehead and wide cheekbones. 

Her eyes are so dreamy.


----------



## dunemobbin

Belrose said:


> @AddictiveMuse
> 
> Yanno what, I decided "eh why the hell not". But this "death stare" thing I tried makes me look more sarcastic than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah whatever you say, champ."


I don't have a "death stare" in the usual sense either. It could just be me, but if you look into an INTJ's eyes, there seems to be a similarity. A deep, analytical gaze.

Example:


----------



## Belrose

dunemobbin said:


> I don't have a "death stare" in the usual sense either. It could just be me, but if you look into an INTJ's eyes, there seems to be a similarity. A deep, analytical gaze.
> 
> Example:
> View attachment 325650


That's a pretty thoughtful look, it's not like the expression is saying "get the fuck out" but you can just tell that gears are turning.

I don't really see a "death stare" when it comes to INTJs, most I see is neutral with a bit of a chilly vibe.


----------



## cinnabun

Sara Torailles said:


> @_Jeff Felis_, @_Scarab_, @_Ca_:shocked:_ptSwan_, @_Hotaru_, @_RinnayDelRey_, @_The Chameleon_, @_Morfinyon_, and @_FePa_ deserve honorable mention, too. I am probably forgetting a lot of people.


I thought you were giving me an honorary mention for my pictures or something lol, I was like: "I haven't posted my in here :shocked:!" it took me ages to work out what you were talking about *stupid*

Yeah, we all got sexterminated in that thread xD.


----------



## Courtalort

Belrose said:


> Ohh, I see some, although not much. Mainly with the hairline because she and I have a high forehead and wide cheekbones.
> 
> Her eyes are so dreamy.


It was the mouth, coloring, short hair, high forehead. Not doppelgänger level, but definitely similar. I think you're very striking btw. You have all the features I lack.


----------



## Belrose

CourtneyJD said:


> It was the mouth, coloring, short hair, high forehead. Not doppelgänger level, but definitely similar. I think you're very striking btw. You have all the features I lack.


Aw shucks, thank you! With the picture in your profile, I think you're quite striking yourself. You have full lips, intense eyes and wonderful cheekbones for instance- a very nice, delicate facial structure.


----------



## Courtalort

Belrose said:


> Aw shucks, thank you! With the picture in your profile, I think you're quite striking yourself. You have full lips, intense eyes and wonderful cheekbones for instance- a very nice, delicate facial structure.











Aww shucks. Thank you :blushed:


----------



## Superfluous

HumanBeing said:


> The picture is a bit noisy, much more than the typical effect of makeup, not that I have reason to believe you are unattractive.


lolol, my college student ass can only afford computers with noisy camers *shrugs* idk and to the rest of what you said, well .. I have no idea what it means. xD



Belrose said:


> You look like you're in a pretty cozy spot.
> 
> This makes me miss having a laptop now.


It was a cozy spot :kitteh: Get a good one, aka not Dell. I ordered this last month and it's already giving me problems.


----------



## Courtalort

@Belrose Totally just realized we both said aww shucks. Unintentional I promise xD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Superfluous said:


> View attachment 325642
> 
> 
> no makeup so ladeedah


It appears makeup doesn't change much, unless of course it's cake face. It just gives features an extra boost really, I don't quite understand why people stress the importance on it when that's usually the case. Stuff like concealer is a Godsend though, especially for those like me who constantly have dark circles under their eyes, but I only bother unless I have to go out somewhere for social reasons. I kinda wish people didn't feel the need to put on make up in order to feel 'decent' or 'acceptable' or at the very least feel compelled to mention that they don't have any on in order to 'warn' others or earn a sympathy of sorts. It breeds insecurity. It starts in childhood now and the over emphasis on it just strengthens the influence of the cosmetic industry which in turn creates more insecurity and unrealistic ideals of beauty. I fall for it too, but it pisses me off. I wonder how that's going to affect future generations. Maybe rebellion or complete paranoia. Hmmm


----------



## backdrop12

Picture of me acting like an evil husky >:3


----------



## CaptSwan

Sara Torailles said:


> @_Mr. Meepers_, @_Strayveon_, @_knife_, @_Daleks_Exterminate_, and I are pretty much the reason that thread is in Spam World now.
> 
> @_Jeff Felis_, @_Scarab_, @_CaptSwan_, @_Hotaru_, @_RinnayDelRey_, @_The Chameleon_, @_Morfinyon_, and @_FePa_ deserve honorable mention, too. I am probably forgetting a lot of people.


Thank you for the mention :happy:. It's an honor coming from you.


----------



## Athesis

That's a hot swan


----------



## mhysa

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 321810


you are HHHOOOOTTT/beautiful/cute/every other type of attractive with or without makeup, and your makeup skills are dope either way so you're just winning. 



Wild said:


> View attachment 321738


you're gorgeous and that raccoon gif is one of my favorites on the whole internet



Hotaru said:


> View attachment 321770
> View attachment 321746
> View attachment 321754
> View attachment 321762
> 
> 
> Oh my.


<333 beautiful. extra points for maintaining that red hair, i do it and i KNOW the struggle. you look amazing.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

mhysa said:


> you are HHHOOOOTTT/beautiful/cute/every other type of attractive with or without makeup, and your makeup skills are dope either way so you're just winning.
> 
> 
> 
> you're gorgeous and that raccoon gif is one of my favorites on the whole internet
> 
> 
> 
> <333 beautiful. extra points for maintaining that red hair, i do it and i KNOW the struggle. you look amazing.


----------



## HumanBeing

Obscure said:


> 80s? nuuuu it's like Hatsune Miko!!


Have you tried the look with ribbons?


----------



## johnnyyukon

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> Life's just not fair... I gun shave yer beard when you're asleep and glue it to my beard, then I'll have a super beard! Muahahahaha! >



no way man!! I'll die without it 


Just do the glue thing and like, have someone blow some pubes on your face.



lol, I'll probably be the one laughing the most at my own joke.





Weird though, while I do have plenty of testosterone, I know dudes with more of it but LESS facial hair, so I dunno, guess it's genes?


----------



## Obscure

HumanBeing said:


> Have you tried the look with ribbons?


Yess but it takes so much time o.o things in anime look so simple. But imagine having (ok my hair isn't that tall, it's just till where Hatsune's skirt ends in that pic) but it's also so thick so it's really heavy. The rubber tying thingies are brutal and I'd have to tuuuurn and tiiiiie the ribbons all over them XD 

Wish the world was anime :')


----------



## Blue Soul

johnnyyukon said:


> Weird though, while I do have plenty of testosterone, I know dudes with more of it but LESS facial hair, so I dunno, guess it's genes?


No, it's space faeries. Definitely.


----------



## HumanBeing

Obscure said:


> Yess but it takes so much time o.o things in anime look so simple. But imagine having (ok my hair isn't that tall, it's just till where Hatsune's skirt ends in that pic) but it's also so thick so it's really heavy. The rubber tying thingies are brutal and I'd have to tuuuurn and tiiiiie the ribbons all over them XD
> 
> Wish the world was anime :')


It would be fun for a while (it would definitely appeal to my more girly side), but it too would become normal. Having an imagination will last you a lot longer :laughing:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

BIGJake111 said:


> Some people need it, some people don't.
> 
> I have a huge respect for a girl who will go out with no makeup and still have a confident professional look.
> 
> (No makeup hair up in sweats is a no go, but if you can look professional and not bother with much makeup or any at all, my heart will skip a beat.)


I don't even wear sweats grocery shopping 
I'll only put makeup if I got the time, am trying to impress people, my face is gross and pimply or it's not a casual thing. 
I don't want to get into the cycle of dependence on makeup. My face doesn't change much with it. 
Can you define looking 'professional' for me?

EDIT: Not to toot my own horn here but *flips hair* I AM the epitome of professional see:













So professional I is! XD 
I'm on my phone so I'm really hoping the pictures end up sideways just to emphasise how professional I am


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Obscure said:


> No make up, obviously  and according to English, with pigtails (I call it mimi hair) And not looking older


*gasp* obscure is cute! The Pig tails are adorable :kitteh:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

mhysa said:


> you are such a cutie <3
> 
> View attachment 326202
> 
> 
> View attachment 326210
> 
> 
> (i apologize for those chapped-as-fuck lips)
> 
> View attachment 326218


I love your hair colour! you're cute! I also love your eye colour O.O and your lips ^^


----------



## Athesis

AddictiveMuse said:


> I don't even wear sweats grocery shopping
> I'll only put makeup if I got the time, am trying to impress people, my face is gross and pimply or it's not a casual thing.
> I don't want to get into the cycle of dependence on makeup. My face doesn't change much with it.
> Can you define looking 'professional' for me?
> 
> EDIT: Not to toot my own horn here but *flips hair* I AM the epitome of professional see:
> View attachment 326330
> View attachment 326338
> 
> So professional I is! XD
> I'm on my phone so I'm really hoping the pictures end up sideways just to emphasise how professional I am


Whaaaaaaaaat?! Am I looking at a professional prosecution attorney?! Or perhaps a humanitarian congresswomen! 

So I'm gathering that pigtails are in right now...

View attachment 326434


Now am I hot?!?! :crazy:


----------



## Obscure

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> So I'm gathering that pigtails are in right now...
> 
> View attachment 326434
> 
> 
> Now am I hot?!?! :crazy:


You look very representable now :')


----------



## Obscure

HumanBeing said:


> It would be fun for a while (it would definitely appeal to my more girly side), but it too would become normal. Having an imagination will last you a lot longer :laughing:


Next time when I do it, I'll post it here


----------



## AddictiveMuse

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat?! Am I looking at a professional prosecution attorney?! Or perhaps a humanitarian congresswomen!
> 
> So I'm gathering that pigtails are in right now...
> 
> View attachment 326434
> 
> 
> Now am I hot?!?! :crazy:


Ahem, it's: Dr. Attorney, humanitarian, congressman actually :wink:

Also so hot 10/10


----------



## TwistedMuses

I got this sweater from my flatmate. ^^ 
I love it.


----------



## Athesis

TwistedMuses said:


> View attachment 326698
> 
> I got this sweater from my flatmate. ^^
> I love it.


Omg, you look so similar to someone I used to date! Cute 

/awkward comment lol

View attachment 326738


----------



## TwistedMuses

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> Omg, you look so similar to someone I used to date! Cute
> 
> /awkward comment lol
> 
> View attachment 326738


You don't look like anyone I ever dated xD (because you're not mental, hehe)
Thanks. 

Nice hair! I believe it's longer than mine :crazy:


----------



## Athesis

View attachment 326746

Back when my facial hair was longer. What you guys think? Did I look better then or now?


----------



## Athesis

TwistedMuses said:


> You don't look like anyone I ever dated xD (because you're not mental, hehe)
> Thanks.
> 
> Nice hair! I believe it's longer than mine :crazy:


Thanks!
I don't know what you mean by mental, are you European? I have... A few mental problems though lol


----------



## TwistedMuses

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> Thanks!
> I don't know what you mean by mental, are you European? I have... A few mental problems though lol


I am an European. NorthEast european ^^

And by mental I mean: depressed, sociopathic, psychopathic or narcissistic. 
yup, I was blind enough in love to date people like that.


----------



## Athesis

TwistedMuses said:


> I am an European. NorthEast european ^^
> 
> And by mental I mean: depressed, sociopathic, psychopathic or narcissistic.
> yup, I was blind enough in love to date people like that.


I would have guessed northwest euro 

Well, depressed people can be otherwise wonderful. I'm depressed and narcissistic but DEFINITELY not a psycho/sociopathic. And I'm not as narcissistic when I really care about someone. But yeah, I'm not exactly relationship material lol.


----------



## TwistedMuses

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> I would have guessed northwest euro
> 
> Well, depressed people can be otherwise wonderful. I'm depressed and narcissistic but DEFINITELY not a psycho/sociopathic. And I'm not as narcissistic when I really care about someone. But yeah, I'm not exactly relationship material lol.


Depressed people sure can, but most of the time their low self-esteem gets in the way, what results in a huge ego-boost and so called 'Narcissism'. In order to be balanced, you have to love yourself and have moderate-to-high self-esteem to be able to keep your ego away from ruining things. 
Not a lot of people are relationship material due to their mental states/health. Me neither - I have anxiety and depression, fluctuating and dented ego. 
Apparently, even people who deem themselves to be healthy, sometimes tend to actually be quite fuxxed up and inconsistent with their morals. 
Oi, my moral/psychological BS again/:laughing:


----------



## Sygma

TwistedMuses said:


> Depressed people sure can, but most of the time their low self-esteem gets in the way, what results in a huge ego-boost and so called 'Narcissism'. In order to be balanced, you have to love yourself and have moderate-to-high self-esteem to be able to keep your ego away from ruining things.
> Not a lot of people are relationship material due to their mental states/health. Me neither - I have anxiety and depression, fluctuating and dented ego.
> Apparently, even people who deem themselves to be healthy, sometimes tend to actually be quite fuxxed up and inconsistent with their morals.
> Oi, my moral/psychological BS again/:laughing:


But its the beauty of it. Nothing have to be perfect so to speak. People ... hah =) of course we can have perfect visions but with time you manage to be more in touch with reality. Its fine to date people with issues if you re nurturing enough. People change with love, sure sometimes there ll be the occasional anxiety attack and thats precisely when you have to be strong. 

Perfect relationships are the rarest. And even then, every single couple went through hard times


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Haven't posted in a while. Here's a nude. Yeah. That's right.


----------



## Athesis

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Haven't posted in a while. Here's a nude. Yeah. That's right.
> View attachment 326842


So hot!


----------



## Sygma

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Haven't posted in a while. Here's a nude. Yeah. That's right.
> View attachment 326842


10/10 would bang


----------



## Ik3

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> Haven't posted in a while. Here's a nude. Yeah. That's right.
> View attachment 326842


----------



## Wellsy

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted in a while. Here's a nude. Yeah. That's right.
> View attachment 326842


Hold up guys, I got the gif for this

* *


----------



## TwistedMuses

Sygma said:


> But its the beauty of it. Nothing have to be perfect so to speak. People ... hah =) of course we can have perfect visions but with time you manage to be more in touch with reality. Its fine to date people with issues if you re nurturing enough. People change with love, sure sometimes there ll be the occasional anxiety attack and thats precisely when you have to be strong.
> 
> Perfect relationships are the rarest. And even then, every single couple went through hard times


it depends on how willing people are to work together. I tried to help my ENTP ex through his dark times, despite having my own issues like severe depression, but he eventually went self-destruct because his best friend left him. (his best friend cut the contact because my ex was using drugs).
In the end, all he cared about was drugs. 
Now he's in a mental hospital for almost a month. Probably will stay there for 5 more, or will go home and have his mother look after him the rest of his life... 
And I genuinely wish I could just forget and stop loving him...


----------



## Sygma

TwistedMuses said:


> it depends on how willing people are to work together. I tried to help my ENTP ex through his dark times, despite having my own issues like severe depression, but he eventually went self-destruct because his best friend left him. (his best friend cut the contact because my ex was using drugs).
> In the end, all he cared about was drugs.
> Now he's in a mental hospital for almost a month. Probably will stay there for 5 more, or will go home and have his mother look after him the rest of his life...
> And I genuinely wish I could just forget and stop loving him...


Why ? 

There's nothing wrong with rememberin things about him. You can also care here and then even if you find someone else to be with. You just need to be strong in order to not be his personal support whenever he need you, if you think you can handle it. 

Time will do the work. Don't feel genuinely bad about it ok ? there are plenty of other persons who'll make you smile, and I'm sure you know some that are able to make you feel good so just go see them


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I mean alright. Rip me to shreds.


----------



## Ik3

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> View attachment 327122
> I mean alright. Rip me to shreds.


Wow.. You are painfully beautiful..! 

9/10



You know what, I ain't even gonna lie. 10/10, flawless victory.


----------



## cinnabun

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> View attachment 327122
> I mean alright. Rip me to shreds.


100/100, would bang.


----------



## Scarab

RinnayDelRey said:


> 100/100


Would bang that rating.


----------



## Athesis

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> View attachment 327122
> I mean alright. Rip me to shreds.


Yaaaaaaay! More red hair!!

Redheads are always hot! (except the ugly ones) :/


----------



## ae1905

Daleks_Exterminate said:


> View attachment 327122
> I mean alright. Rip me to shreds.


so, do redheads have more fun, Daleks?


----------



## daleks_exterminate

ae1905 said:


> so, do redheads have more fun, Daleks?


Absolutely ;D


----------



## DreamersInGraves

Alright, give me your worst.


----------



## Golden Rose

Last one for a long while (unless I finish fixing my hair).
Did some herbs chemistry, going back to my natural and plain look. I prefer it.


----------



## Athesis

DreamersInGraves said:


> View attachment 329154
> 
> Alright, give me your worst.


I like the hair and glasses. You have a nice face too... Buuuuuut, since you asked for my worst.. I don't like the hat, shirt or piercings  but a lot of people would like those things so don't worry about what I think!

Edit. Ps I really like the pic in your profile!


----------



## Athesis

Shamy said:


> Last one for a long while (unless I finish fixing my hair).
> Did some herbs chemistry, going back to my natural and plain look. I prefer it.
> 
> View attachment 329162


Howd you get your hair to look like that?


----------



## Golden Rose

AnonymouMaleSapien said:


> Howd you get your hair to look like that?


A mix of henna powders: indigo (black henna) + cassia (brown henna)
The yellowish glow is just a result of poor lighting due to yellow-tinted halogen lights.
My hair is a lighter brown than expected since the old red dye lightened it.

That and the fact that I had those ingredients lie around for a year.
It doesn't compromise the end result but it makes it a look weaker.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist




----------



## December Flower




----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Someone said shirtless and what is easier than posting my profile pic


----------



## Obscure

To keep up the pig tails trend 









PS if someone knows who Conchita Wurst is doesn't the cat's face remind you of hers? XD (the exact same facial expression)


----------



## Sonderous




----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> Trying to be professional...Maybe not, I was drinking coffee one morning while doing some work and I had my glasses on. I ended up with foggy glasses, because I am so easily amused I found it kinda funny and sent a video of it to a friend...That'd a screenshot because I thought it might make a cool profile pic sometime




HAAAAWWWWTTTTTT!!!!!! I can almost see your face!


----------



## Macrosapien

why did no one comment on @_WhiteChocolateDrip_'s post? He has a fedora on, nicely ironed suit jacket and ballsy with no shirt underneath, and in his underwear, and of course his bulge is on display. I mean, wtf, what more do you want? Are you not entertained? What a man gotta to do to get a little female attention around here, for fucks sake.


----------



## Obscure

Pseudonymity said:


> why did no one comment on @_WhiteChocolateDrip_'s post? He has a fedora on, nicely ironed suit jacket and ballsy with no shirt underneath, and in his underwear, and of course his bulge is on display. I mean, wtf, what more do you want? Are you not entertained? What a man gotta to do to get a little female attention around here, for fucks sake.


Pink hair is the answer.


----------



## Macrosapien

Obscure said:


> Pink hair is the answer.


Well that was unexpected. I didn't know all the girls here were were Nikki Minaj alts. I mean look at the photo, that is confirmed bulge, not even Apolo dared to do that, not even BIGJake and he has big in his name, in capital letters too.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Aw shucks, it's been awhile. Hope I'm still hawt,









drugs


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Soo.... If I die my hair pink I'll get some attention? And does that include pubic hair? And sorry johnnyyukon, but your hair just isn't pink enough to be hawt!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Pseudonymity said:


> why did no one comment on @_WhiteChocolateDrip_'s post? He has a fedora on, nicely ironed suit jacket and ballsy with no shirt underneath, and in his underwear, and of course his bulge is on display. I mean, wtf, what more do you want? Are you not entertained? What a man gotta to do to get a little female attention around here, for fucks sake.


Ha, i was gonna, but then I saw, um, more like old underwear. Good boxer briefs keep your package packaged.


Plus I'm a dude, so I don' know why I'm responding.
@WhiteChocolateDrip, get some pants on fool!! Otherwise, fine looking chap.


----------



## Obscure

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> Soo.... If I die my hair pink I'll get some attention? And does that include pubic hair? And sorry johnnyyukon, but your hair just isn't pink enough to be hawt!


The hair on your head perv -.-


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> HAAAAWWWWTTTTTT!!!!!! I can almost see your face!


Lol why thank you! :laughing: See I purposely put the coffee there to hide the rest of my face. That's all your gonna see mate :wink: for now

Actually I just really dislike my nose. I quite like my lips and jawline and my eyebrows aren't too bad. If only I could cover tha bit lol I'm not doing rhinoplasty though, it's not really bad just big..

On a serious note though. I believe that's a transformers gif. Perfection right there I need to make a good collection of gifs to use on demand...

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Macrosapien

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> Soo.... If I die my hair pink I'll get some attention? And does that include pubic hair? And sorry johnnyyukon, but your hair just isn't pink enough to be hawt!


 @johnnyyukon is a hot or not legend. He has abs.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> Someone said shirtless and what is easier than posting my profile pic


I for one think you are very cute ^^


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

@johnnyyukon But I live in Florida :/ We don't even know what pants are! Also someone requested some lesser clothed pictures! I might need to go to the gym and pretend to exercise after seeing them abs though! I shall put some clothes on for you :/









@AddictiveMuse Aww thank you! Us Entps need ego stroking, much appreciated!


----------



## johnnyyukon

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> Soo.... If I die my hair pink I'll get some attention? And does that include pubic hair? And sorry johnnyyukon, but your hair just isn't pink enough to be hawt!





Fuck.








reshoot,


----------



## johnnyyukon

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> @johnnyyukon But I live in Florida :/ We don't even know what pants are! Also someone requested some lesser clothed pictures! I might need to go to the gym and pretend to exercise after seeing them abs though! I shall put some clothes on for you :/


Ah, nice, bruv. Lookin' dapper. Thanks for putting on pants. I mean, rock the no pants, just my personal taste.

I'm in Florida too (JAX), Lol, I walk around in boardshorts all day at a MINIMUM. Or for hawt or nawt. 

but yeah, balls on the boxer brief shot, I thought about it myself.


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> I quite like my lips and jawline and my eyebrows aren't too bad. If only I could cover tha bit lol I'm not doing rhinoplasty though, it's not really bad just big..
> 
> On a serious note though. I believe that's a transformers gif. Perfection right there I need to make a good collection of gifs to use on demand...


[/QUOTE]

Well, agreed on the eyebrows, the rest, I'll just have to trust you!! 

Yeah nose jobs, I wouldn't even know if I met someone with one. As long as it's not knocking over lamps :laughing: you er, seem cute hidden behind things. 



Yeah, I got a serious GIF collection going on. It's disturbing. I'm trying to figure out a quick retrieval system. Naming or categorizing or something. That'd be a day's work, as I gots 700 quality gifs.

I got problems man. :laughing:


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

@johnnyyukon Well it was my halloween costume! I doubt I would of had the energy to go and prep for a boxer shot either. Boca Raton here, 40 miles north of Miami. FYI if you do ever end up stranded without clothes Uber will transport you!(Granted I had two gorgeous women with me who were the real reason)


----------



## johnnyyukon

Pseudonymity said:


> @johnnyyukon is a hot or not legend. He has abs.





Lol


----------



## lifeisanillusion

December Flower said:


>


Smokin Hot!


----------



## Dalton

oh god

i need to get out of here before the beautiful people handcuff my eyeballs


----------



## cricket

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> Someone said shirtless and what is easier than posting my profile pic


Your place is so clean!


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

cricket said:


> Your place is so clean!


That would be the wonders of having an ESFJ roommate! She cleans evvverrrytthing!


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

:kitteh:


----------



## Hughwatemate

TheProphetLaLa said:


> :kitteh:


hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng u want uggs n ipad bb? 9.97/10 srs.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

God damn... 10/10 for your hair alone.


----------



## cricket

Hughwatemate said:


>


Officially intimidated.

I will continue to use gifs to express my feelings.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Hughwatemate said:


> hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng u want uggs n ipad bb? 9.97/10 srs.


I think the question here is would _you_ like an iPad and some uggs baby. I mean damn. I don't have a job right now but I'll sell an organ shit.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

Hughwatemate said:


> hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng u want uggs n ipad bb? 9.97/10 srs.


Nice trolling man.

Maybe don't use an easily searchable photo next time. I would also suggest to not use a photo of a guy that died of a heart attack.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Axwell said:


> Nice trolling man.
> 
> Maybe don't use an easily searchable photo next time. I would also suggest to not use a photo of a guy that died of a heart attack.


XD I knew it was too good to be true. 

Well maybe the hnnnnng part wasn't that great..


----------



## Dalton

Axwell said:


> Nice trolling man.
> 
> Maybe don't use an easily searchable photo next time. I would also suggest to not use a photo of a guy that died of a heart attack.


lol dunno why @_Hughwatemate_ would want to imitate a guy with such an obnoxious "Scene" haircut.

Aziz Shavershian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

P.S. ALSO! Note that the pixelated quality of the pic he posted is most definitely from the tail-end of the MySpace era. The Scene haircut definitely dates this picture to that time, as well.


----------



## cricket

cricket said:


> Officially intimidated.
> 
> I will continue to use gifs to express my feelings.


So I was almost right.


----------



## Hughwatemate

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I think the question here is would _you_ like an iPad and some uggs baby. I mean damn. I don't have a job right now but I'll sell an organ shit.


u mirin? i've had a crush on you for years. pls respond.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Hughwatemate said:


> u mirin? i've had a crush on you for years. pls respond.


I'm whoever you want me to be.


----------



## Hughwatemate

TheProphetLaLa said:


> I'm whoever you want me to be.


do u like daggers?


----------



## Dalton

Hughwatemate said:


> u mirin? i've had a crush on you for years. pls respond.


omg @TheProphetLaLa, you hear that? YEARS!!! It's a long-lost love story!!!! *starts fawning over this fantasy, of a dead MySpace-era steroid-abusing Australian body-builder returning from the grave to capture your heart!!! <333333*


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Hughwatemate said:


> do u like daggers?


Absolutely. I'm actually sharpening one of mine right now.


----------



## Hughwatemate

Dalton said:


> omg @TheProphetLaLa, you hear that? YEARS!!! It's a long-lost love story!!!! *starts fawning over this fantasy, of a dead MySpace-era steroid-abusing Australian body-builder returning from the grave to capture your heart!!! <333333*


everyone mires sauna or later


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

I was goina say, very few ENTPs put that much work into our bodies  Not bodybuilder status anyway.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> Well, agreed on the eyebrows, the rest, I'll just have to trust you!!
> 
> Yeah nose jobs, I wouldn't even know if I met someone with one. As long as it's not knocking over lamps :laughing: you er, seem cute hidden behind things.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got a serious GIF collection going on. It's disturbing. I'm trying to figure out a quick retrieval system. Naming or categorizing or something. That'd be a day's work, as I gots 700 quality gifs.
> 
> I got problems man. :laughing:


Lol thank you! They are hard to pick up when done correctly, sometimes people might end up with noses that are even worse. So far no lamps have been broken roud:

Haha I'm sure you have a great collection, it's probably not that disturbing..I think if I had to do that I'd be useless for a whole week, so much work, so much effort needed....scary...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> Aw shucks, it's been awhile. Hope I'm still hawt,
> drugs


You look very American to me. If that makes sense. You also seem it. You look like you'd be a fun to be around. Also ENTP humour just is the best.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

TheProphetLaLa said:


> :kitteh:


I really like your eyes...very pretty and have such a nice shape...your eyebrows too...


----------



## Macrosapien

you girls are all the same. all it takes is some nicely shaped abs, an arm tattoo, spiky hair, and tan, and ya'll get all weak in the knees/needs.


----------



## Athesis

Pseudonymity said:


> you girls are all the same. all it takes is some nicely shaped abs, an arm tattoo, spiky hair, and tan, and ya'll get all weak in the knees/needs.


Well... I don't know about the spiky hair. Not what's in where I'm from.

Anyways. I have no abs, no tan, no tattoo.. And, what a surprise, attractive young women aren't interested in me! Haha

Still, I think you're comment might offend some people and invoke angry retorts, but I know where you're coming from.


----------



## Dalton

Pseudonymity said:


> you girls are all the same. all it takes is some nicely shaped abs, an arm tattoo, spiky hair, and tan, and ya'll get all weak in the knees/needs.


Wait, you mean like this pic I just took of myself?










...I'm just saiyan...


----------



## Macrosapien

Dalton said:


> Wait, you mean like this pic I just took of myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm just saiyan...


Vegeta is the quintessential model all females fall for. You saw what happened with bulma, vegeta training sweaty and shirtless. He didnt even have a arm tattoo either... imagine if he had one, and true religion jeans, wow.


----------



## Athesis

Am I hot yet? xD
If only women were attracted to emotionally deranged, depraved looking guys lol.. Jk. The irony is that I'm much safer to be around than most guys, never been abusive, not violent, but most women seem to be afraid of me or uncomfortable talking to me. Yet, a lot of them think they've found some wonderful guy (who's also been to jail, many tattoos) who, what a surprise, ends up being really abusive!
View attachment 337577


Oh, wait.. This wasn't the venting thread.  oops, I blame pseudo-whatever his name his. :tongue:

Edit. Stupid upside down pic.

View attachment 337585


----------



## Macrosapien

Athesis said:


> Well... I don't know about the spiky hair. Not what's in where I'm from.
> 
> Anyways. I have no abs, no tan, no tattoo.. And, what a surprise, attractive young women aren't interested in me! Haha
> 
> Still, I think you're comment might offend some people and invoke angry retorts, but I know where you're coming from.



Lol anyone who gives me an angry retort, needs to read more of my posts in this thread and the R&S section. I always mean something different when I say things, its all for laughs and giggles honestly.


----------



## Macrosapien

Athesis said:


> Am I hot yet? xD
> If only women were attracted to emotionally deranged, depraved looking guys lol.. Jk. The irony is that I'm much safer to be around than most guys, never been abusive, not violent, but most women seem to be afraid of me or uncomfortable talking to me. Yet, a lot of them think they've found some wonderful guy (who's also been to jail, many tattoos) who, what a surprise, ends up being really abusive!
> View attachment 337577
> 
> 
> Oh, wait.. This wasn't the venting thread.  oops, I blame pseudo-whatever his name his. :tongue:


Of course not, what woman will love such a deformed man. Your mouth is where your eyes should be, and your eyes is where your mouth should be. and your beard is too hairy. And I dont see an arm tattoo. def not hawt, right ladies? 


In other words all your pictures are upside down


----------



## cricket

Hmm, I'm not normally drawn to someone who could kill me with one swift swipe. None of that stuff lasts anyway, with the exception of the tattoo  I wouldn't say no to someone with those attributes, just as I wouldn't say no to someone who didn't have those things.

One could easily respond that all men want is big boobs, hourglass figure, tall, thin, with a J. Lo butt and Heidi Klum legs... The stereotypes work both ways


----------



## Athesis

Pseudonymity said:


> Of course not, what woman will love such a deformed man. Your mouth is where your eyes should be, and your eyes is where your mouth should be. and your beard is too hairy. And I dont see an arm tattoo. def not hawt, right ladies?
> 
> 
> In other words all your pictures are upside down


They're right side up in my iPad. Then I post and WTF? Some shitty defect in iPad I suppose.


----------



## dunemobbin

cricket said:


> Hmm, I'm not normally drawn to someone who could kill me with one swift swipe. None of that stuff lasts anyway, with the exception of the tattoo  I wouldn't say no to someone with those attributes, just as I wouldn't say no to someone who didn't have those things.
> 
> One could easily respond that all men want is big boobs, hourglass figure, tall, thin, with a J. Lo butt and Heidi Klum legs... The stereotypes work both ways


Someone could say all men, but they would be wrong. 

Big boobs eventually migrate south. Thin women can be a little too fragile. Short women can get stuff off the bottom shelf easier than I can. Etc...

Yay variety, if we all looked exactly the same, how boring would that be?


----------



## Macrosapien

cricket said:


> Hmm, I'm not normally drawn to someone who could kill me with one swift swipe. None of that stuff lasts anyway, with the exception of the tattoo  I wouldn't say no to someone with those attributes, just as I wouldn't say no to someone who didn't have those things.
> 
> One could easily respond that all men want is big boobs, hourglass figure, tall, thin, with a J. Lo butt and Heidi Klum legs... The stereotypes work both ways



so if I interpret your first sentence correctly... (lol)... what you are saying is, your attracted to a man with a physique that suggests that you could kill HIM in one gentle, yet swift, swipe??!?!? What are you a feminist? You dont want a man to be a man? You don't want a man who can beat you in a arm wrestling contest???? If a man can beat you in a arm wrestling contest, than more than likely he can overpower you. too many feminist around here, Gawd lol 

ha to be serious now... I do know what you are saying. People often are attracted to certain attributes physically, and they want the best of what is represented in those attributes by celebrities known for it. Honestly, anyone would find the opposite sex, purely from the stand point of physique, to be more attractive if they are in great shape, and have an excellent figure. on first appearances, this is just a fact. But unfortunately, this sort of stuff, while one can work out to make things better, is also dependent a lot of genetics. Like Abs, there are some people who really can't get that ab look, while others who can... the same with butts and breasts. Some people are just gifted physically over others, and on a first appearance basis, it just looks more hawt. but who cares, who wants someone with a physique that suggests that they could take you out in one, gentle, yet swift swipe. Surely I wouldnt, but I'm a guy, for a girl to be capable of doing that to me, with my physique LOL, she would have to actually be a body builder haha. and that is scary.


----------



## Macrosapien

dunemobbin said:


> Someone could say all men, but they would be wrong.
> 
> Big boobs eventually migrate south. Thin women can be a little too fragile. Short women can get stuff off the bottom shelf easier than I can. Etc...
> 
> Yay variety, if we all looked exactly the same, how boring would that be?



Ive never been much of a breast man myself, but thats me. Although it wouldnt hurt for her breast to be bigger than my manboobs.


----------



## Sonderous

Hi


----------



## cricket

Pseudonymity said:


> so if I interpret your first sentence correctly... (lol)... what you are saying is, *your attracted to a man with a physique that suggests that you could kill HIM in one gentle, yet swift, swipe??!?!?* What are you a feminist? You dont want a man to be a man? You don't want a man who can beat you in a arm wrestling contest???? If a man can beat you in a arm wrestling contest, than more than likely he can overpower you. too many feminist around here, Gawd lol


lol, not necessarily, but I have dated some guys that looked like a strong gust of wind could take them out. I think one of the most interesting things about being a woman (IMO, no one attack me) is being attracted to the idea that our partner could possibly hurt us, but they would not. Some women find comfort in the thought of being protected. In regard to the feminist comments, I do lean toward feminism in the regard that I want equal respect. Most likely he could overpower me quite easily, but he respects me and allows me to make decisions. I'm probably a better driver and a better shot anyway 



Pseudonymity said:


> ha to be serious now... I do know what you are saying. People often are attracted to certain attributes physically, and they want the best of what is represented in those attributes by celebrities known for it. Honestly, anyone would find the opposite sex, purely from the stand point of physique, to be more attractive if they are in great shape, and have an excellent figure. on first appearances, this is just a fact. But unfortunately, this sort of stuff, while one can work out to make things better, is also dependent a lot of genetics. Like Abs, there are some people who really can't get that ab look, while others who can... the same with butts and breasts. Some people are just gifted physically over others, and on a first appearance basis, it just looks more hawt. but who cares, who wants someone with a physique that suggests that they could take you out in one, gentle, yet swift swipe. Surely I wouldnt, but I'm a guy, for a girl to be capable of doing that to me, with my physique LOL, she would have to actually be a body builder haha. and that is scary.


haha I just meant that the photo that was posted made me feel intimidated. Like you said, we all have certain things we find attractive, but I think you can find something attractive about anyone. I certainly wouldn't consider myself one with great genes, you just have to work what you have I guess :tongue:


----------



## Dalton

cricket said:


> lol, not necessarily, but I have dated some guys that looked like a strong gust of wind could take them out. I think one of the most interesting things about being a woman (IMO, no one attack me) is being *attracted to the idea that our partner could possibly hurt us, but they would not. Some women find comfort in the thought of being protected. *In regard to the feminist comments, I do lean toward feminism in the regard that I want equal respect. Most likely he could overpower me quite easily, but he respects me and allows me to make decisions. I'm probably a better driver and a better shot anyway
> 
> haha I just meant that the photo that was posted made me feel intimidated. Like you said, we all have certain things we find attractive, but I think you can find something attractive about anyone. I certainly wouldn't consider myself one with great genes, you just have to work what you have I guess :tongue:


at least half of erotic novels thrive of that theme.


----------



## Athesis

cricket said:


> you just have to work what you have I guess :tongue:


Yeah.. That doesn't work for everyone. Some of us just have to accept forever singledom...


----------



## cricket

Athesis said:


> Yeah.. That doesn't work for everyone. Some of us just have to accept forever singledom...


Well, I wasn't referring to only outward appearance, but for the record, you have good things going for you. From what I can tell, you have a nice face. Intense, pretty eyes that have a nice shape, white teeth, clear skin. Boom, there you go.


----------



## Athesis

cricket said:


> Well, I wasn't referring to only outward appearance, but for the record, you have good things going for you. From what I can tell, you have a nice face. Intense, pretty eyes that have a nice shape, white teeth, clear skin. Boom, there you go.


Thanks, that was nice.  honestly I know my looks aren't to blame, it's all the baggage I carry that is the problem.

But I probably shouldn't have mentioned it.


----------



## Macrosapien

Agapic Lover said:


> Hi
> 
> View attachment 337601
> 
> View attachment 337609



By your avatar I imagine you are a fan of Monster?


----------



## Sonderous

Pseudonymity said:


> By your avatar I imagine you are a fan of Monster?


Yeah


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> You look very American to me. If that makes sense.
> 
> You also seem it. You look like you'd be a fun to be around. Also ENTP humour just is the best.


Make sense? Er, uh, no? Ha, maybe you could explain. I've met a lot of aussies that are outdoorsy types, if that's what you iz talky about.

Once in Taiwan some Canadian guy guessed I was American cuz we're more "brash." I dunno (I was in crazy awesome mode that night).


Thanks! I'm the funnest!!!


----------



## Sygma

Pseudonymity said:


> you girls are all the same. all it takes is some nicely shaped abs, an arm tattoo, spiky hair, and tan, and ya'll get all weak in the knees/needs.


So sad for people who have dreads :|


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> Make sense? Er, uh, no? Ha, maybe you could explain. I've met a lot of aussies that are outdoorsy types, if that's what you iz talky about.
> 
> Once in Taiwan some Canadian guy guessed I was American cuz we're more "brash." I dunno (I was in crazy awesome mode that night).
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm the funnest!!!


I can't explain it well. You just seem to fit most of the things that come to my head when I think of Americans. You seem quite outdoorsy and brash but also sweet sometimes. You seem like the kind of guy that I wouldn't mind going camping with, and the only thing I actually like about camping is a good campfire. You seem like you'd make it fun.


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> I can't explain it well. You just seem to fit most of the things that come to my head when I think of Americans. You seem quite outdoorsy and brash but also sweet sometimes. You seem like the kind of guy that I wouldn't mind going camping with, and the only thing I actually like about camping is a good campfire. You seem like you'd make it fun.





das nicest ting I heard all day


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> Well, agreed on the eyebrows, the rest, I'll just have to trust you!!
> 
> Yeah nose jobs, I wouldn't even know if I met someone with one. As long as it's not knocking over lamps :laughing: you er, seem cute hidden behind things.


I'm feeling brave..






but not brave enough to upload a serious photo so here ya go...Full face..Destroyed lamp total: 2
I call it the crazy cat lady face, the eyes just pop XD

okay here






I need a somewhat serious image of my face.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm feeling brave..
> View attachment 338937
> but not brave enough to upload a serious photo so here ya go...Full face..Destroyed lamp total: 2
> I call it the crazy cat lady face, the eyes just pop XD
> 
> okay here
> View attachment 338961
> I need a somewhat serious image of my face.


You're a cutie.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

TheProphetLaLa said:


> You're a cutie.


Why thank you! You ain't bad yourself, actually you are very pretty


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm feeling brave..
> View attachment 338937
> but not brave enough to upload a serious photo so here ya go...Full face..Destroyed lamp total: 2
> I call it the crazy cat lady face, the eyes just pop XD
> 
> okay here
> View attachment 338961
> I need a somewhat serious image of my face.


Oh you're cute as a button (and shhhhhhhhhh about your nose, I don't know what you're talking about there, ha)



I think maybe you are a budding young woman that is going through the budding young woman self-consciousness phase.

Perfectly attractive, and I think as that truly adorable/curious/lovely personality of yours grows more confident, you will grow even more in physical beauty. 




And who puts Jimi Hendrix, "Bold As Love" quotes in their sig?? I'm impressed by your musical tastes. I bet you listen to Led Zeppelin too.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh you're cute as a button (and shhhhhhhhhh about your nose, I don't know what you're talking about there, ha)
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe you are a budding young woman that is going through the budding young woman self-consciousness phase.
> 
> Perfectly attractive, and I think as that truly adorable/curious/lovely personality of yours grows more confident, you will grow even more in physical beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who puts Jimi Hendrix, "Bold As Love" quotes in their sig?? I'm impressed by your musical tastes. I bet you listen to Led Zeppelin too.


We still are entitled to dislike some part of ourselves. I'm not fond of my nose but I have other aspects that can compensate. I know I'm not bad and if I adored every single part of me I don't think I'd be realistic. I'm sure most have at least one aspect of themselves they don't like. I think though it's good to accept that and focus on the likeable bits. I think it's nice to be aware of one's flaws, it means you can move past it and make the most of the positive, like sure my nose isn't the ideal up turned and small nose on TV screens but my lips and or my boobs are definitely something I am glad to have. 

Anyways I didn't intend to get somewhat serious about the subject for a second there, I just don't like how people feel the need to like every aspect of them. 

Seriously that's so very sweet of you! :blushed: ya got me smiling like a moron from the compliment 

Haha yes! I love me some Ledd Zeppelin and I think the question is why wouldn't you have lyrics from a Jimi Hendrix song in their signature? roud: also it's nice when someone is impressed by my music taste


----------



## Obscure

AddictiveMuse said:


> We still are entitled to dislike some part of ourselves. I'm not fond of my nose but I have other aspects that can compensate. I know I'm not bad and if I adored every single part of me I don't think I'd be realistic. I'm sure most have at least one aspect of themselves they don't like. I think though it's good to accept that and focus on the likeable bits. I think it's nice to be aware of one's flaws, it means you can move past it and make the most of the positive, like sure my nose isn't the ideal up turned and small nose on TV screens but my lips and or my boobs are definitely something I am glad to have.
> 
> Anyways I didn't intend to get somewhat serious about the subject for a second there, I just don't like how people feel the need to like every aspect of them.
> 
> Seriously that's so very sweet of you! :blushed: ya got me smiling like a moron from the compliment
> 
> Haha yes! I love me some Ledd Zeppelin and I think the question is why wouldn't you have lyrics from a Jimi Hendrix song in their signature? roud: also it's nice when someone is impressed by my music taste


Your face is very proportionate, Musey. Your nose is maybe not the best part (neither is mine) If you change your location (the lightning and its color) it'll massively affect. You have that face type that if you apply negligent make up would already look nice because you basically well look nice.


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> but my lips and or my boobs are definitely something I am glad to have.


haha, work it, gurl







AddictiveMuse said:


> Haha yes! I love me some Ledd Zeppelin and I think the question is why wouldn't you have lyrics from a Jimi Hendrix song in their signature? roud: also it's nice when someone is impressed by my music taste


I am impressed.

Oh, I just meant, well I didn't think Generation Z was into the rock classics. I guess Led Zeppelin and Jimi were both before my time too, but they (and others, Pink Floyd, Beatles, Lynrd Skynrd, Steve Miller Band, etc etc) were all I listened to, over and over, when I was a teenager, like the first "real" music I was introduced to.

Great to know the youngsters are still listening to the classics!!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Obscure said:


> Your face is very proportionate, Musey. Your nose is maybe not the best part (neither is mine) If you change your location (the lightning and its color) it'll massively affect. You have that face type that if you apply negligent make up would already look nice because you basically well look nice.


Why must we aim to look great without being accepting of the negative aspects, I'm just saying that achieving for perfection ultimately is a fruitless endeavour. I'm aware of the poor lighting issues :laughing: I actually find that make up doesn't change much it just cleans me up if that makes sense. Also thank you for the compliment that's sweet of you


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, work it, gurl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am impressed.
> 
> Oh, I just meant, well I didn't think Generation Z was into the rock classics. I guess Led Zeppelin and Jimi were both before my time too, but they (and others, Pink Floyd, Beatles, Lynrd Skynrd, Steve Miller Band, etc etc) were all I listened to, over and over, when I was a teenager, like the first "real" music I was introduced to.
> 
> Great to know the youngsters are still listening to the classics!!


There are a few out there. Thanks to Youtube I now have created this web of music if that makes sense. Like I'll be reading articles and interviews of a certain artist they'll then mention their influences and then I'll look them up and it just gets bigger and bigger from there. I know there is a larger variety of music available, but whatever's popular isn't the same. There are still bands making real music for example 'The Black Keys'. My parents were born in the very early 1960s (dad was 1960) so they'd have CDs playing in the car or tapes. I just collected stuff on my own, I'll find a band and that'll lead me to multiple eras of music, like it'll lead me to Pearl Jam or Jeff Buckley then Fleetwood Mac or Floyd and Zeppelin then that leads to Jimi or Janis Joplin maybe even Eric Clapton and his other bands like Derek and The Dominos or Cream then that goes all the way to old blues guys like B.B. King, Albert King or Robert Johnson.


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> There are a few out there. Thanks to Youtube I now have created this web of music if that makes sense. Like I'll be reading articles and interviews of a certain artist they'll then mention their influences and then I'll look them up and it just gets bigger and bigger from there. I know there is a larger variety of music available, but whatever's popular isn't the same. There are still bands making real music for example 'The Black Keys'. My parents were born in the very early 1960s (dad was 1960) so they'd have CDs playing in the car or tapes. I just collected stuff on my own, I'll find a band and that'll lead me to multiple eras of music, like it'll lead me to Pearl Jam or Jeff Buckley then Fleetwood Mac or Floyd and Zeppelin then that leads to Jimi or Janis Joplin maybe even Eric Clapton and his other bands like Derek and The Dominos or Cream then that goes all the way to old blues guys like B.B. King, Albert King or Robert Johnson.


God bless you, child


----------



## Dalton

johnnyyukon said:


> And who puts Jimi Hendrix, "Bold As Love" quotes in their sig?? I'm impressed by your musical tastes. I bet you listen to Led Zeppelin too.


Who puts Peter Tosh lyrics in their sig?? I'm impressed by your musical tastes. I bet you listen to Sublime, too.






Yes, I love Google Search. I want to marry him. Till blue screen do we part.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

@AddictiveMuse

You're definitely attractive.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Dalton said:


> Who puts Peter Tosh lyrics in their sig?? I'm impressed by your musical tastes. I bet you listen to Sublime, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love Google Search. I want to marry him. Till blue screen do we part.




haha, I've heard of Sublime. And Petyr Tosh is pretty good, I like his show on comedy central and I think he did that song "Annie's 12 years old and 2 more she'll be a whore...."





Gosh, surface level searching. Joe Higgs wrote that song 10 years before Peter Tosh stole it : )


----------



## Dalton

johnnyyukon said:


> haha, I've heard of Sublime. And Petyr Tosh is pretty good, I like his show on comedy central and I think he did that song "Annie's 12 years old and 2 more she'll be a whore...."
> 
> Gosh, surface level searching. Joe Higgs wrote that song 10 years before Peter Tosh stole it : )


XD

Now I think you're pretty cool.

"Stole"? Weren't Higgs & Tosh buddies? :3 Anyway, covering and sampling songs isn't anything new.


----------



## Matt The Martian

I looked over the past two pages for a pic, and I couldn't find one, so I'll just post my mind blowingly sexy picture.


----------



## Apple Pine

As expected...

1 picture, 10 complimenting replies, 10 random posts...


----------



## Apolo

Hughwatemate said:


> hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng u want uggs n ipad bb? 9.97/10 srs.


For those who don't know, this is Zyzz, an internet bodybuilding personality who died of a heart attack few years ago... Not the user who posted the pic.


----------



## Sonderous

It has been a slow Sunday


----------



## johnnyyukon

woogiefox said:


> As expected...
> 
> 1 picture, 10 complimenting replies, 10 random posts...


Das why der's a "Picture only thread" yo



Apolo said:


> For those who don't know, this is Zyzz, an internet bodybuilding personality who died of a heart attack few years ago... Not the user who posted the pic.



Long time no post! 


Yeah, the ladies figured it out (What dork does that?), after they got girl boners first of course.


----------



## Apolo

johnnyyukon said:


> Das why der's a "Picture only thread" yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time no post!
> 
> 
> Yeah, the ladies figured it out (What dork does that?), after they got girl boners first of course.


Haha, oh good. 

Yeah, I quit my job with the last company, so have not been sitting at a computer 24/7 to bet bored enough to post. Lol

But, thought I would come check in on things and see what has been going on. 


Obligatory picture post:









And the girl friends dog for bonus points:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Apolo said:


> Haha, oh good.
> 
> Yeah, I quit my job with the last company, so have not been sitting at a computer 24/7 to bet bored enough to post. Lol
> 
> But, thought I would come check in on things and see what has been going on.
> 
> 
> Obligatory picture post:
> 
> 
> And the girl friends dog for bonus points:


Ahhh, well lucky for you, there's more to life than computer screen staring, ha. 


Dude, I would date that girlfriend just for her dog, beautiful.


Hope things are smooth.


----------



## Obscure

AddictiveMuse said:


> Why must we aim to look great without being accepting of the negative aspects, I'm just saying that achieving for perfection ultimately is a fruitless endeavour. I'm aware of the poor lighting issues :laughing: I actually find that make up doesn't change much it just cleans me up if that makes sense. Also thank you for the compliment that's sweet of you


Well with plastic surgeries and stuff I guess XD which end up screwing things up more. Every line, form, and perhaps imperfection gives a unique character (more understandable in art) the more you get rid of those the more you get rid of what makes you unique from everyone else. For example my teeth are naturally not bad but I love people with non-uniform and pointy teeth like Andreja Pejic. I'm surprised how they didn't attend to perfect them till now and I hope they never will >.<


----------



## Apolo

johnnyyukon said:


> Ahhh, well lucky for you, there's more to life than computer screen staring, ha.
> 
> 
> Dude, I would date that girlfriend just for her dog, beautiful.
> 
> 
> Hope things are smooth.


Haha, her dog does get a ton of attention any time we are out walking her. She is a big ole Alaskan Malamute. 

And I agree. I am currently trying to nail down a different path to go down. I enjoy the pay of the IT field, but absolutely loath sitting at a desk, staring at a screen for 8-9 hours a day.... It drains me.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Apolo said:


> Haha, her dog does get a ton of attention any time we are out walking her. She is a big ole Alaskan Malamute.
> 
> And I agree. I am currently trying to nail down a different path to go down. I enjoy the pay of the IT field, but absolutely loath sitting at a desk, staring at a screen for 8-9 hours a day.... It drains me.


I figured that or siberian. Close breed. I bet she has to be walked a lot. Had a buddy with THREE huskies and goddang, energy bombs. He was in a potential lawsuit cuz a few got out and ran like 10 miles to a farm and killed some chickens.


Dude, I've been through the sit-at-desk-in-front-of-computer office gig 8 hours a day. I waited until I reached "I think I'd rather be dead" misery point and quit. Never again.




um, keeping with the thread, a rare pic of me smiling (not smirking):


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Obscure said:


> Well with plastic surgeries and stuff I guess XD which end up screwing things up more. Every line, form, and perhaps imperfection gives a unique character (more understandable in art) the more you get rid of those the more you get rid of what makes you unique from everyone else. For example my teeth are naturally not bad but I love people with non-uniform and pointy teeth like Andreja Pejic. I'm surprised how they didn't attend to perfect them till now and I hope they never will >.<


Just looked that model up and I seriously had no clue she was transgender...Damn, she looks good either way O.O
Yes like the transformation of Courtney Cox:

1994:








2014:









I personally like the idea of ageing gracefully. I don't mind some wrinkles, but then again I am one who does prefer older things, why try and beat time? Why not bask in the rewards it gives you? 

My teeth are actually pretty bad, the bottom row is bad, I've never gotten braces and honestly I don't plan on it any time soon. I kind of like the imperfections for the reasons you mentioned, they seem human. I like it.


----------



## cat123

0764367


----------



## Macrosapien

AddictiveMuse said:


> Just looked that model up and I seriously had no clue she was transgender...Damn, she looks good either way O.O
> Yes like the transformation of Courtney Cox:
> 
> 1994:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like the idea of ageing gracefully. I don't mind some wrinkles, but then again I am one who does prefer older things, why try and beat time? Why not bask in the rewards it gives you?
> 
> My teeth are actually pretty bad, the bottom row is bad, I've never gotten braces and honestly I don't plan on it any time soon. I kind of like the imperfections for the reasons you mentioned, they seem human. I like it.


She probably wouldn't mind it she had a normal career somewhere, unfortunately she is an actress in Hollywood, and this is just what happens in the entertainment business with many celebrities, especially when they first get into the business and when they are at the tail end of their career. There are different expectations there and she felt compelled, like many do, to get work down to help her career. Unfortunately the entertainment industry has created a model, the masses worship this model, they attempt to parrot this model, this model is what racks in the cash... so when time takes its place, and you are a celebrity, it is a very difficult situation to exists in, as it will make things difficult for you, which may reduce your income. Now if you are super talent or iconic, then things are different, they pretty much make roles for you or you fit any role. But if you are not those, than you depend on your looks, like-ability and so forth. And of course, for women, the depends are much higher to look a certain way, than it is for guys and it has always been this way. 

So, as a result, when I see before and after pictures, I try to get a sense of what it must be like to be in that position, and have to look beautifully youngish to get jobs and maintain a certain level of income. It's why people should focus more on their health, eating the right foods etc, as this what will slow the aging process.


----------



## TwistedMuses

ISFJ+INFP=Seriously?

I'm in the background. :laughing:


----------



## piano

@TwistedMuses you look like the kind of girl i'd want to date


----------



## cricket

i cant play the piano said:


> @TwistedMuses you look like the kind of girl i'd want to date


Annnddd...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

i cant play the piano said:


> @TwistedMuses you look like the kind of girl i'd want to date


pft! ugly! -5/10


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## KevinHeaven

DrownSoda said:


> ^^ My most favorite posts ever. I was just thinking this!
> @KevinHeaven Btw, Major fan of Lana Del Rey. I love her to pieces. Did you go to the Endless Summer Tour?
> It was marvelous.
> 
> Anyways, A quick disclaimer.
> I am not horny.
> 
> Okay, let's begin.
> 
> View attachment 341186
> 
> 
> ^^ I apologize for not being attractive.
> @TwistedMuses : Your shirt is amazing, I am in love with your style.
> 8/10
> 
> And now I wait.


Hahahaha yaaay Lana Del Rey fan  no I couldn't go, its a cruel world... she looks so confident and happy!! Did you go? 

Btw you r hot


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

KevinHeaven said:


> Hahahaha yaaay Lana Del Rey fan  no I couldn't go, its a cruel world... she looks so confident and happy!! Did you go?
> 
> Btw you r hot


Hell yeah!
Do you believe they thought Serial Killer was a new song?
Oh, I see you are apart of the 4 community. Ya know, I think Lana is a 4 her self.
Thank you babe, I was watching the Lolita movie as you replied. 

Its a must see.


----------



## TwistedMuses

i cant play the piano said:


> @TwistedMuses you look like the kind of girl i'd want to date


10/10 would bang/date :glee:


----------



## KevinHeaven

DrownSoda said:


> Hell yeah!
> Do you believe they thought Serial Killer was a new song?
> Oh, I see you are apart of the 4 community. Ya know, I think Lana is a 4 her self.
> Thank you babe, I was watching the Lolita movie as you replied.
> 
> Its a must see.


haha I know right lol. I literally know all her leaked stuff. She has so many leaked songs she is perfect. My fav leaks are hit and run, dangerous girl, hundread dollar bill, and dynamite to name a few. Yes I am a 4w3  and yes she is probably a 4.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

KevinHeaven said:


> haha I know right lol. I literally know all her leaked stuff. She has so many leaked songs she is perfect. My fav leaks are hit and run, dangerous girl, hundread dollar bill, and dynamite to name a few. Yes I am a 4w3  and yes she is probably a 4.


I am in love with Live or Die Version 1 & 2, Blizzard, There is nothing to be sorry about, scratch that the whole May Jailer EP. (I forgot the title) I really love most of her May Jailer stuff. Right now, I am in love with Pin-Up Galore and So Legit. I've basically listened to every Lana song ever made including her demos. I'm a pretty big fan.


----------



## KevinHeaven

DrownSoda said:


> I am in love with Live or Die Version 1 & 2, Blizzard, There is nothing to be sorry about, scratch that the whole May Jailer EP. (I forgot the title) I really love most of her May Jailer stuff. Right now, I am in love with Pin-Up Galore and So Legit. I've basically listened to every Lana song ever made including her demos. I'm a pretty big fan.


Blizzard is awesome! I think she recorded money hunny as May Jailer. Cuz I love that song. So deep. Reminds me of the 50s sound. Pin-Up Galore is so vintage I love it.... I feel uneasy about so legit though... the song is good the melody is haunting but the meaning is not good. I am a fan of Gaga  I know lana didnt mean to share (it leaked) and I actually dont blame lana, she is an artist and puts her life in songs.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

KevinHeaven said:


> Blizzard is awesome! I think she recorded money hunny as May Jailer. Cuz I love that song. So deep. Reminds me of the 50s sound. Pin-Up Galore is so vintage I love it.... I feel uneasy about so legit though... the song is good the melody is haunting but the meaning is not good. I am a fan of Gaga  I know lana didnt mean to share (it leaked) and I actually dont blame lana, she is an artist and puts her life in songs.


I'm not a fan of Lady Gaga, i think she is pretentious. She is talented; but personality wise she is bullshit. Lana created that song because she felt betrayed by Gaga whom at the time was a friend of Lana. She began ignoring Lana as she became famous. Gaga promised Lana she'd always be there for her; but she lied and turned the friendship Lana and she shared for fame. I think Gaga is a 3. Lana being the 4 she is created a song as she was envious of Gaga's success, not that she didn't want her to be successful she was just jealous of the fact she was paying for attention to her fame than to their friendship. If you are in a 4 in a rut that song is perfect. The song is only haunting because of the alleged meaning. I do think it is a good piece of work though. Her music is stereotypical type 4 music. I think ever 4 needs to hear her songs. Its a perfect mixture of melancholy & arrogance. Lana is beauty.


----------



## KevinHeaven

DrownSoda said:


> I'm not a fan of Lady Gaga, i think she is pretentious. She is talented; but personality wise she is bullshit. Lana created that song because she felt betrayed by Gaga whom at the time was a friend of Lana. She began ignoring Lana as she became famous. Gaga promised Lana she'd always be there for her; but she lied and turned the friendship Lana and she shared for fame. I think Gaga is a 3. Lana being the 4 she is created a song as she was envious of Gaga's success, not that she didn't want her to be successful she was just jealous of the fact she was paying for attention to her fame than to their friendship. If you are in a 4 in a rut that song is perfect. The song is only haunting because of the alleged meaning. I do think it is a good piece of work though. Her music is stereotypical type 4 music. I think ever 4 needs to hear her songs. Its a perfect mixture of melancholy & arrogance. Lana is beauty.


Who said it is not a beautiful song!? It is  but its kinda awkward to listen to. I keep thinking about lanas feeling when it got leaked. I think it was more awkward to lana than gaga when it leaked. Lana is my life dont get me wrong


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

KevinHeaven said:


> Who said it is not a beautiful song!? It is  but its kinda awkward to listen to. I keep thinking about lanas feeling when it got leaked. I think it was more awkward to lana than gaga when it leaked. Lana is my life dont get me wrong


Lana is everyones life. 

Lana is my mommy, Garrett Borns is my daddy and Zella Day is my sister.


----------



## dwelfusius

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> Someone said shirtless and what is easier than posting my profile pic


You're cute. In a white collar kind of way


----------



## dwelfusius

johnnyyukon said:


> Fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reshoot,


Dangit this made me spill my soup cuz laughs


----------



## dwelfusius

Dalton said:


> omg @TheProphetLaLa, you hear that? YEARS!!! It's a long-lost love story!!!! *starts fawning over this fantasy, of a dead MySpace-era steroid-abusing Australian body-builder returning from the grave to capture your heart!!! <333333*


1st thought goes
Grade of decomposition


----------



## dwelfusius

Where are all the long,slender,scruffy bearded ,black brown or red haired men?just a touch of skinny.









Waiting for my masseuse  nice to get a massage during your break.Less nice since reason backpains but still for shizzle ^^

So


----------



## Courtalort

dwelfusius said:


> Where are all the long,slender,scruffy bearded ,black brown or red haired men?just a touch of skinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my masseuse  nice to get a massage during your break.Less nice since reason backpains but still for shizzle ^^
> 
> So


Good God. Someone else with my taste in men. 

I love your hair color. And pretty dimples. 

Also-I'm a massage therapist. xD 

Let's be friends.


----------



## johnnyyukon

dwelfusius said:


> Where are all the long,slender,scruffy bearded ,black brown or red haired men?just a touch of skinny.







CourtneyJD said:


> Good God. Someone else with my taste in men.



How you doin' ladeez??


How bout we all go get sum steaks, beer, and go chop some wood?







































(forilla, I am becoming a "hot or not" pic posting whore. need break)

But....steaks?


----------



## Courtalort

johnnyyukon said:


> How you doin' ladeez??
> 
> 
> How bout we all go get sum steaks, beer, and go chop some wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (forilla, I am becoming a "hot or not" pic posting whore. need break)
> 
> But....steaks?


have I not complimented you enough? 
You goob.


----------



## KevinHeaven

*throwsAttentionOnAllOfYou*


----------



## TwistedMuses

johnnyyukon said:


> How you doin' ladeez??
> 
> 
> How bout we all go get sum steaks, beer, and go chop some wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (forilla, I am becoming a "hot or not" pic posting whore. need break)
> 
> But....steaks?


A steak please! Medium rare!


----------



## dwelfusius

CourtneyJD said:


> Good God. Someone else with my taste in men.
> 
> I love your hair color. And pretty dimples.
> 
> Also-I'm a massage therapist. xD
> 
> Let's be friends.


The. And about the taste, no idea why but that sort of seems to be the type that pulls my attention.throw some dreads in,mmrr

I think you would find my husband pretty,look


----------



## Scarab

December Flower said:


>


:shocked: That midriff! <ÖAÖ>

~ᕕ( ◉Д◉)ᕗ

ᕕ(◉Д◉ )ᕗ~


----------



## Scarab

cricket said:


> A+ on the clavicles


Will try to remember to flaunt my clavicles a bit more from now on. ÖAÖ/


----------



## Sygma

Sheik said:


> View attachment 342434
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd post here, but I was inspired by Illuminaughty and it gave me the courage ^_^


What are you doing with your life, where are your clothes ;D


----------



## cricket

Scarab said:


> Will try to remember to flaunt my clavicles a bit more from now on. ÖAÖ/


Yes, the world needs those clavicles.


----------



## 172354

Sygma said:


> What are you doing with your life, where are your clothes ;D


You tore them off, remember?


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Scarab said:


> Feeling fancy today because of fancy clothes.
> 
> View attachment 342762


Scarab's got his good shirt on. Must be a date.


----------



## Necrilia

Not that I'm a fan of eye contact...


----------



## Sygma

Why are people not wearing clothes lately on photos ? Summer, you're such a sly fox


----------



## TwistedMuses

Summer is raging on, and I'm still wearing as much clothing as possible :teapot:


----------



## Leo Argent

@Necrilia

It's an unusual pose, but you look great! Your angular face reminds me of anime - mostly older shounen/seinen anime. Very clean lines and certainly pretty.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Necrilia said:


> Not that I'm a fan of eye contact...



Can I...can I draw you?


----------



## Necrilia

@_Leo Argent_ 

The picture was taken randomly by some other person. Thanks for that compliment. =)




GhostShadow said:


> Can I...can I draw you?


If that's your wish and you have enough time, do it. Who am I to stop you... =)


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Necrilia said:


> Not that I'm a fan of eye contact...


I love your hair. Is that red in the color?


----------



## Necrilia

@He's a Superhero! Yep, it's red. Henna-ish red, haha.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Necrilia said:


> @_He's a Superhero!_ Yep, it's red. Henna-ish red, haha.


Nice! Well I like it.


----------



## Scarab

InSolitude said:


> Scarab's got his good shirt on. Must be a date.


Sadly, it was due to my thesis presentation and not a date.


----------



## Rafiki

new crowd
old shirt


----------



## FakeLefty

Scarab said:


> Sadly, it was due to my thesis presentation and not a date.


Nonsense. It was a date with academia!


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

I like visiting the porn side of PerC.

The INFP's are showing their fairy wings and the Extroverts are all showing their new hairstyles. 
Yummy.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

GhostShadow said:


> Can I...can I draw you?

















Same.


----------



## napkineater

I'm too busy looking at myself to look in the lens. 



pancaketreehouse said:


> @_napkineater_
> 
> I would date you in light of the fact that your name is napkineater.
> What do you use to clean your mouth after you've eaten a bunch of napkins?
> The bottom photo is a yes for me. If you want a number...hmm..7.9? I like your eyes.
> 
> Please return the favor.


I used soap. I have a filthy mouth. 

I don't know man. 7.8 ahahhaha. Dimples are hot/adorable on either sex. 

I'm gay as shit. I appreciate men can be hot and sure you're hot. But I honestly don't have a rating system for guys. Any time my friends are going crazy over a guy they all kind of are either handsome or ugly to me. My default response is "not bad" to "what do you think of him?".


----------



## Rafiki

@napkineater

cop out


----------



## Kynx

Pseudonymity said:


> Well I guess it begins. I didn't want to break the ice with this sort of thing, but Man boobs were promised, and this guy above delivered.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, looking at this, I have 3 strange lines on my stomach. It's like I had surgery that I dont remember, lol like where did those come from. mustve been aliens.


Oh my! 

Smart & hot! 

Soo..... what's wrong with you?


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Pseudonymity said:


> Well I guess it begins. I didn't want to break the ice with this sort of thing, but Man boobs were promised, and this guy above delivered.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, looking at this, I have 3 strange lines on my stomach. It's like I had surgery that I dont remember, lol like where did those come from. mustve been aliens.


Agh I will jump on the band wagon when I can get home and take a picture! I am so tiny compared to you guys though  I wonder if I have any from when I did MMA...


----------



## Purrfessor

Dalton said:


> Yes. Very yes. O_O
> 
> By the way, eye contact helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (courtesy: okcupid)


So the average woman was 8.7 in that study... Wtf?

I think pictures are different than in person. I prefer eye contact in person and non eye contact in pictures.


----------



## Macrosapien

Neverontime said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Smart & hot!
> 
> Soo..... what's wrong with you?



haha there is no problem, just wanted to show off those cool lines on my stomach.  thanks.


----------



## Jagdpanther

TwistedMuses said:


> You're so handsome! :love_heart:
> 
> Me on a 85 heading towards Central London. Was going to the Coventry University Fashion Designer Grad Show/Goldsmiths University Design Grad Show
> View attachment 341098


Had to turn my head to see better but... 8/10 *-*








Bleh.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Jagdpanther said:


> Had to turn my head to see better but... 8/10 *-*
> 
> View attachment 352098
> 
> Bleh.


OH MY GOD.
CALL THE FIRE BRIGADE CAUSE THIS ISTP IS ON FIRE! :crazy:

You're HOT, like...
HOT DAMN.


----------



## Sygma

Jagdpanther said:


> Had to turn my head to see better but... 8/10 *-*
> 
> View attachment 352098
> 
> Bleh.


Hot !


----------



## AlanMonTap




----------



## FakeLefty

Jagdpanther said:


> Had to turn my head to see better but... 8/10 *-*
> 
> View attachment 352098
> 
> Bleh.


Nice hat.


----------



## Punniez

So, yeah. I usually wear a mask. What's under it you ask? 









* *




Oh, excuse me, I forgot about this one. Let me show you what's underneath it.









* *




Jesus, how could I have forgotten the baby mask? It's the last one, I swear.









* *




Oops, nothing to see here, folks.


----------



## Aulredigon

Punniez said:


> So, yeah. I usually wear a mask. What's under it you ask?
> View attachment 352794
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, excuse me, I forgot about this one. Let me show you what's underneath it.
> View attachment 352802
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, how could I have forgotten the baby mask? It's the last one, I swear.
> View attachment 352810
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, nothing to see here, folks.
> View attachment 352818


Ooh HOT!


----------



## Punniez

@Kremy Thank you, sir. I do try when I can.


----------



## Mr inappropriate




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

taken on my crappy mobile with crappy camera quality (try saying that 3 times) 
:crazy:


----------



## Ik3

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> View attachment 353274
> View attachment 353282
> 
> 
> taken on my crappy mobile with crappy camera quality (try saying that 3 times)
> :crazy:


So....Hot.... 10/10


----------



## Jagdpanther

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> View attachment 353274
> View attachment 353282
> 
> 
> taken on my crappy mobile with crappy camera quality (try saying that 3 times)
> :crazy:


Holy damn... *w*


----------



## FakeLefty

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> View attachment 353274
> View attachment 353282
> 
> 
> taken on my crappy mobile with crappy camera quality (try saying that 3 times)
> :crazy:


Time to get a new phone, then.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

FakeLefty said:


> Time to get a new phone, then.


Do you have a PayPal acct
:happy:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Vinniebob said:


> yer a fox scully:kitteh:


U 
lovely as usual.


----------



## Sanskrit

Dana Scully said:


> U
> lovely as usual.


Complimenting with the obvious seems rather easy judgment to make. In the other hand I would commend you on your successful hairdye job, it demonstrates remarkable skill. Unless that is your natural haircolor, in that case have those genes preserved, science may need them.

My profile has my photo on it, and thus I will avoid redundancy of posting it here, I am also aware of not being what one would call "hot" my rather angular skull and deep brow are not what is currently deemed as attractive properties judging what kind of faces are used to represent male in media.

Here is a picture of me with a shaven face snapped by a person who soon after ate that camera.
http://i.imgur.com/WwdWgPR.jpg


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Sanskrit said:


> Complimenting with the obvious seems rather easy judgment to make. In the other hand I would commend you on your successful hairdye job, it demonstrates remarkable skill. Unless that is your natural haircolor, in that case have those genes preserved, science may need them.
> 
> My profile has my photo on it, and thus I will avoid redundancy of posting it here, I am also aware of not being what one would call "hot" my rather angular skull and deep brow are not what is currently deemed as attractive properties judging what kind of faces are used to represent male in media.
> 
> Here is a picture of me with a shaven face snapped by a person who soon after ate that camera.
> http://i.imgur.com/WwdWgPR.jpg



You find him lovely too. 

I said I changed the contrast/light. However it is dyed but is actually strawberry blonde. It used to be like that 








It got darker with age. I fear I have the genes, somewhat. Are you suggesting I'll become a lab rat? They'll take gingers first. 

Not influenced by the media, or people. I like someone, then I come to like their appearance, whatever it is considered to be. 

Nothing wrong with your face. INTJ glare? There you're feeding them. 
You place the emoticons.


----------



## Sanskrit

Dana Scully said:


> You find him lovely too.
> 
> I said I changed the contrast/light. However it is dyed but is actually strawberry blonde. It used to be like that
> View attachment 354569
> 
> 
> It got darker with age. I fear I have the genes, somewhat. Are you suggesting I'll become a lab rat? They'll take gingers first.
> 
> Not influenced by the media, or people. I like someone, then I come to like their appearance, whatever it is considered to be.
> 
> Nothing wrong with your face. INTJ glare? There you're feeding them.
> You place the emoticons.


Yes, I was more commenting on the even distribution of the due than actual color, It looked better than many dye jobs I've seen on the street. No gradients. And yes, I am INTJ, it is obvious on my face? People always comment on my expression being "frightening" even when I am doing my best neutral face. But having looked over the INTJ pictures in the forum section dedicated to us I saw many people who could pull off the "pleasant face" just fine. I can do disdain, raised brow disdain and "say your prayers" creepy clown smile, which is why I find it preferrable not to smile. Makes babies cry... Adult babies that is. Oddly enough little kids are enthralled by my face or something and glue themselves to me at family gatherings etc.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Sanskrit said:


> Yes, I was more commenting on the even distribution of the due than actual color, It looked better than many dye jobs I've seen on the street. No gradients. And yes, I am INTJ, it is obvious on my face? People always comment on my expression being "frightening" even when I am doing my best neutral face. But having looked over the INTJ pictures in the forum section dedicated to us I saw many people who could pull off the "pleasant face" just fine. I can do disdain, raised brow disdain and "say your prayers" creepy clown smile, which is why I find it preferrable not to smile. Makes babies cry... Adult babies that is. Oddly enough little kids are enthralled by my face or something and glue themselves to me at family gatherings etc.


Thanks, I do it myself indeed. For the reason you mentionned. Being very pale and pretty freckled, I want a natural look, not a hairdresser I-just-stole-a-car look. It costs me very little, and I don't have to hear their BS. The hairdresser is one of the places I hate the most, it's awkward, fill in the blanks. I go for a cut, not to hear about what I should do instead or worse, small talk. 

No, I saw you on the INTJ board, hence the emoticons comment. But you have an INTJ-said stare. 
So do I it seems. I avoid smiling on pics.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## TwistedMuses

Guy above... Hmmm... 7/10 


ZOMG. Obligatory shit selfie with the Donut. It was +30C outside and I was all sweaty/tired.


----------



## Sanskrit

TwistedMuses said:


> Guy above... Hmmm... 7/10
> 
> 
> ZOMG. Obligatory shit selfie with the Donut. It was +30C outside and I was all sweaty/tired.
> 
> View attachment 354593


What a cute rat. And the heat definitely shows in the flush of red on your skin! did you know that cooling your calves and feet is the fastest way to cool down your internal body temperature? It is an adaptation of our species that relies on the fact that human is walking / running a lot, so the airflow around legs is constant. Utilizing legs as efficient heatsink those specimen in our species with highest capacity return flow from the legs to torso thrived and blessed all future generations with this efficient tool to tolerate heat. Utilize this adaptation and use a cold wrap around your feet / calves /ankles to quickly cool down. Or alternatively wet cool towel. Or aim fan against your legs.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Sanskrit said:


> What a cute rat. And the heat definitely shows in the flush of red on your skin! did you know that cooling your calves and feet is the fastest way to cool down your internal body temperature? It is an adaptation of our species that relies on the fact that human is walking / running a lot, so the airflow around legs is constant. Utilizing legs as efficient heatsink those specimen in our species with highest capacity return flow from the legs to torso thrived and blessed all future generations with this efficient tool to tolerate heat. Utilize this adaptation and use a cold wrap around your feet / calves /ankles to quickly cool down. Or alternatively wet cool towel. Or aim fan against your legs.


You mean me or the hamster? :crazy:

Thanks pal! I have several reusable ice packs and surely gonna stick them to my ankles before sleep! You're a genius


----------



## Sanskrit

TwistedMuses said:


> You mean me or the hamster? :crazy:
> 
> Thanks pal! I have several reusable ice packs and surely gonna stick them to my ankles before sleep! You're a genius


There was a rodent in there too? I thought it was just a rogue dustbunny. 
And yes, the hamster is very cute. Also watch out so you do not get a frostbite from the ice packs. Maybe place a towel between them and your skin to distribute the cold more evenly.


----------



## Donovan

Sanskrit said:


> did you know that cooling your calves and feet is the fastest way to cool down your internal body temperature? It is an adaptation of our species that relies on the fact that human is walking / running a lot, so the airflow around legs is constant. Utilizing legs as efficient heatsink those specimen in our species with highest capacity return flow from the legs to torso thrived and blessed all future generations with this efficient tool to tolerate heat. Utilize this adaptation and use a cold wrap around your feet / calves /ankles to quickly cool down. Or alternatively wet cool towel. Or aim fan against your legs.


as in being bipedal forces a large quantity to pass into and through the legs, with larger veins/arteries being closer to the surface in the lower leg, so a person can either shed heat in these places, or they can wrap something that amounts to 'lower energy' around the legs to "absorb" all that ambient heat? 


apparently armpits and the back of the neck are good too (back of knee as well). it's what we've done when a friend has a little too much to drink and goes all clammy/sweaty.


----------



## Sanskrit

Donovan said:


> as in being bipedal forces a large quantity to pass into and through the legs, with larger veins/arteries being closer to the surface in the lower leg, so a person can either shed heat in these places, or they can wrap something that amounts to 'lower energy' around the legs to "absorb" all that ambient heat?
> 
> 
> apparently armpits and the back of the neck are good too (back of knee as well). it's what we've done when a friend has a little too much to drink and goes all clammy/sweaty.


Armpits are an efficient way to drop core temperature yes, and neck is good for cooling the brain quickly but brain temperature falling too low can have adverse effects and neck muscles are very sensitive to cold. I recommended legs for the ease of having them cooled without having to lock down your hands mobility or having to limit upper body range of motion. just wrapping a cool towel around lower extremities and holding it place will work wonders with minimal impact to mobility.

When caring for a friend who is severely intoxicated it is more important to make sure they get sufficient amount of fluids (water not alcohol) to regulate their own body temperature and of course to replenish their salts as drinking alcohol depletes salinity and causes blood pressure to drop in more ways than the obvious one.


----------



## Donovan

Sanskrit said:


> When caring for a friend who is severely intoxicated it is more important to make sure they get sufficient amount of fluids (water not alcohol)


(lol) 



> to regulate their own body temperature and of course to replenish their salts as drinking alcohol depletes salinity and causes blood pressure to drop in more ways than the obvious one.


well usually, if i can see someone trying to nod off in what looks like an extremely uncomfortable position--in other words they lack control or awareness--i'll make them chug a glass of water to wake them up and to "destabilize"/put something in their stomach, and then make them gag themselves until they've thrown up. 
it's like breaking a damn, and the effects are almost immediate--up walking around, or at least cognizant, etc. 

yeah, alcohol shuts off ADH (anti-diuretic hormone), so there's either no re-uptake in the kidneys or the body is purposefully losing salt as a result (?).
i know the whole "salt-follows-water"-schtick, but have never really learned why. like is it supposed to be a principle to reality in some format, or do we just happen to have an odd system...? (more of a rhetorical question, though of course give an answer if you do know).


----------



## Slagasauras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanskrit

Donovan said:


> (lol)
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well usually, if i can see someone trying to nod off in what looks like an extremely uncomfortable position--in other words they lack control or awareness--i'll make them chug a glass of water to wake them up and to "destabilize"/put something in their stomach, and then make them gag themselves until they've thrown up.
> it's like breaking a damn, and the effects are almost immediate--up walking around, or at least cognizant, etc.
> 
> yeah, alcohol shuts off ADH (anti-diuretic hormone), so there's either no re-uptake in the kidneys or the body is purposefully losing salt as a result (?).
> i know the whole "salt-follows-water"-schtick, but have never really learned why. like is it supposed to be a principle to reality in some format, or do we just happen to have an odd system...? (more of a rhetorical question, though of course give an answer if you do know).


It is veering heavily off topic, but the salt and water relation is tied to how our bodies bind the water to our cells, matter of chemistry that would take a short essay on the subject where quick googling could suffice


----------



## Punniez

Slagasauras said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you paid that cat for increasing the cute factor.


----------



## Slagasauras

Punniez said:


> I hope you paid that cat for increasing the cute factor.


AND MY PART NATIVE AMERICAN FACE ISNT CUTE ENOUGH FOR YOU </3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanskrit

Slagasauras said:


> AND MY PART NATIVE AMERICAN FACE ISNT CUTE ENOUGH FOR YOU </3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be the part covered by the cat.


----------



## Courtalort

Slagasauras said:


> AND MY PART NATIVE AMERICAN FACE ISNT CUTE ENOUGH FOR YOU </3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh slagathor. How you entertain. 
Seriously though. The cat is like a 9/10.


----------



## Slagasauras

CourtneyJD said:


> Oh slagathor. How you entertain.
> Seriously though. The cat is like a 9/10.


Well, you know what they say right? Us ******'s are always wonder bread!









...And it's okay. 99% of my dates are only there for my cat....


----------



## Punniez

Slagasauras said:


> Well, you know what they say right? Us ******'s are always wonder bread!
> 
> View attachment 355409
> 
> 
> ...And it's okay. 99% of my dates are only there for my cat....


Yeah...already own two cats. No reason to ever meet you I guess.


----------



## Slagasauras

Punniez said:


> Yeah...already own two cats. No reason to ever meet you I guess.


Your lose on all of this wonder bread-y goodness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punniez

Slagasauras said:


> Your lose on all of this wonder bread-y goodness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was under the impression that wonder bread had no nutritional goodness to speak of.


----------



## Slagasauras

Punniez said:


> I was under the impression that wonder bread had no nutritional goodness to speak of.


That's not what I meant by goodness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punniez

Slagasauras said:


> That's not what I meant by goodness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, well you hadn't specified. In that case, let me vaguify my answer. I was under the impression that Wonder Bread had no goodness to speak of.


----------



## Slagasauras

Punniez said:


> Ah, well you hadn't specified. In that case, let me vaguify my answer. I was under the impression that Wonder Bread had no goodness to speak of.


You do now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punniez

Slagasauras said:


> You do now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse me. I'm not understanding your response. I do now...have the impression that Wonder Bread had no goodness? Unfortunately, I've had that impression for quite a while...


----------



## Slagasauras

Punniez said:


> Excuse me. I'm not understanding your response. I do now...have the impression that Wonder Bread had no goodness? Unfortunately, I've had that impression for quite a while...


I suppose so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlolwut

Sanskrit said:


> Complimenting with the obvious seems rather easy judgment to make. In the other hand I would commend you on your successful hairdye job, it demonstrates remarkable skill. Unless that is your natural haircolor, in that case have those genes preserved, science may need them.
> 
> My profile has my photo on it, and thus I will avoid redundancy of posting it here, I am also aware of not being what one would call "hot" my rather angular skull and deep brow are not what is currently deemed as attractive properties judging what kind of faces are used to represent male in media.
> 
> Here is a picture of me with a shaven face snapped by a person who soon after ate that camera.
> http://i.imgur.com/WwdWgPR.jpg


Agent 47: Superhuman Capabilities, Killer Instinct, Advanced Gadgets 10/10 would bang


----------



## Sanskrit

kevinlolwut said:


> Agent 47: Superhuman Capabilities, Killer Instinct, Advanced Gadgets 10/10 would bang


Huh, now that you mentioned it and made me google who that is, I suppose there's some likeness aside from shaven head.


----------



## Sygma

Pseudonymity said:


> Well I guess it begins. I didn't want to break the ice with this sort of thing, but Man boobs were promised, and this guy above delivered.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, looking at this, I have 3 strange lines on my stomach. It's like I had surgery that I dont remember, lol like where did those come from. mustve been aliens.



And so it continue !


* *















#allthetits


----------



## Punniez

Ensemble: 9/10. Just missing the necktie.


----------



## gmaslin

@napkineater
Your face is a little too dimunitive and cherubic for my taste but i can see guys liking your youthful look. Especially the ones that like role playing. You should be a big hit with them. The glasses are a nice touch for you and give you a bit of the Amy Adams smart and sweet allure.

@Cmart
Yowsa! I so want to playfully run my red fingernails in the creases of your abs. How do you work the ab tops so effectively without the commensurate lower development?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sygma said:


> And so it continue !
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #allthetits


Lmfao, my hero! 


Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


----------



## Macrosapien

Sygma said:


> And so it continue !
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #allthetits


rofl,you're hardcore.


----------



## cricket

Sygma said:


> And so it continue !
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #allthetits


All I could think was, What is he drinking ??
Just a regular Wednesday night.


----------



## Sygma

cricket said:


> All I could think was, What is he drinking ??
> Just a regular Wednesday night.


It's just milk.


----------



## Redeemer

'Merica


----------



## Cmart

gmaslin said:


> Your face is a little too dimunitive and cherubic for my taste but i can see guys liking your youthful look. Especially the ones that like role playing. You should be a big hit with them. The glasses are a nice touch for you and give you a bit of the Amy Adams smart and sweet allure.
> 
> Yowsa! I so want to playfully run my red fingernails in the creases of your abs. How do you work the ab tops so effectively without the commensurate lower development?


Partly genetics, and lifting and running. Maybe the squats and weighted sit-ups for that part specifically though.


----------



## Slagasauras

Cmart said:


> Face is about average/10 but yea, no face in this one lol might be nsfw:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 348058


Yoooooo my man Cmart teach me your ways 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yamato

CanisLycaon said:


> well even if you havent post in a while we all are thankfull and welcom you ^^ and oh yea right we had to rate pics .. eum you look kinda cute
> 
> i shall put a pic of me on here as well .


----------



## Yamato

CanisLycaon said:


> View attachment 361850


plz rate ^^


----------



## Macrosapien

@Waif is hawt btw, hawt, like radioactive hawt.


----------



## johnnyyukon

CanisLycaon said:


> plz rate ^^


a selfie??????????? from you?????????? my....god


Look what you made me do...






















so yeah, considering your kind rating of me, i rate that selfie a "eject my eyeballs from their sockets please."


----------



## Mind

Im sorry for doing this. Just close your eyes.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Mind said:


> Im sorry for doing this. Just close your eyes.
> View attachment 362234


Why on earth would I not look? You're really good looking...
I really like your lips. And your jawline. And your hair. And your face.
I don't like rating people on a scale of 1 - 10 in order of attractiveness but I hardly ever give out 9's
9/10


----------



## Mind

AddictiveMuse said:


> Why on earth would I not look? You're really good looking...
> I really like your lips. And your jawline. And your hair. And your face.
> I don't like rating people on a scale of 1 - 10 in order of attractiveness but I hardly ever give out 9's
> 9/10


Thank you so much, you blew me away. That made me so happy. :tongue:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

napkineater said:


> My profile is a gay profile. For girls. Probably should've included that.
> 
> THIS HETERNORMATIVE BULLCRAP. Y'ALL JUST ASSUME I'M STRAIGHT AND WHITE


Thx for pointing it out, the avatars' resolution is too low though, so the confusion is more likely to happen. I love it though, coolness. :wink:



perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 361602
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while.


Lookin good! =]


----------



## Purrfessor

To be Hot or to be Not? That is the question. To exemplify beauty or to exude horror? To inspire private messages with additional contact information or to be put on others' ignore lists out of pure disgust... *continues soliloquy in head*


----------



## Necrilia

This one's just for a laugh.

So, once upon a time i tried to dance with an INTP












...










​


----------



## Sygma

Necrilia said:


> This one's just for a laugh.
> 
> So, once upon a time i tried to dance with an INTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


The evolution of break dance, right there :tongue:


----------



## Yamato

johnnyyukon said:


> a selfie??????????? from you?????????? my....god
> 
> 
> Look what you made me do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah, considering your kind rating of me, i rate that selfie a "eject my eyeballs from their sockets please."



no not a selfie , just a part of a picture in wich i also was included , just cut out the part that displayd me and put it on here .
and thx for your rathing ^^


----------



## johnnyyukon

Redeemer said:


> Ex USAF Security Forces


Cpl. Ray fukin' Person. Fukin' A.


----------



## piano

aloha mateys


----------



## Necrilia

Stelliferous said:


> To be Hot or to be Not? That is the question. To exemplify beauty or to exude horror? To inspire private messages with additional contact information or to be put on others' ignore lists out of pure disgust... *continues soliloquy in head*


Oh, just post it already. =D


----------



## Purrfessor

Necrilia said:


> Oh, just post it already. =D


I actually didn't even take a picture haha. I just had a rare Ne moment and posted.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

i cant play the piano said:


> aloha mateys


Hot x 2 :distracted:


----------



## gmaslin

@crashbandicoot
I'm partial to rugged good looks and you have that but the smarmy expression which is slightly dopey and the nose that looks like it stopped too many soccer balls forces me to thumbs down today but try me again when I'm ovulating, I might change my mind. I know, women are crazy.
@Mind
Super intense appearance crackling with intellectual fire and brilliant repartees. I'm imagining the veins popping out of his temple as he finally releases after a strenuous effort. Get thee hence to the hot group.


----------



## Waif

Stelliferous said:


> To be Hot or to be Not? That is the question. To exemplify beauty or to exude horror? To inspire private messages with additional contact information or to be put on others' ignore lists out of pure disgust... *continues soliloquy in head*


There should be no confusion about your type. You're totes an INTP. Only an INTP would have said that. They're really easy to type, because they have shared identifying quirks, and one of them is their brand of humor.


----------



## Purrfessor

Waif said:


> There should be no confusion about your type. You're totes an INTP. Only an INTP would have said that. They're really easy to type, because they have shared identifying quirks, and one of them is their brand of humor.


ISFJ and INTP share the same functions and my best friend is an INTP so we do rub off on each other. I'm also more complicated than my humor. 

That particular post was heavy in Ti and Ne but that was one post among many. There really isn't much confusion anymore with my type but it's ISFJ, not INTP. INTP however is probably the most likely type I could be interpreted as, especially due to my differences from stereotypes. But also because I do like to use all of my functions, and all of my functions are shared with INTP.


----------



## johnnyyukon

i cant play the piano said:


> aloha mateys


your piano skills may suck, but your hawt skillz are on the money, honey.


----------



## piano

johnnyyukon said:


> your piano skills may suck, but your hawt skillz are on the money, honey.


this gave me the warm fuzzies, thank you. now if only my boyfriend thought the same!


----------



## Mr inappropriate

gmaslin said:


> @crashbandicoot
> I'm partial to rugged good looks and you have that but the smarmy expression which is slightly dopey and the nose that looks like it stopped too many soccer balls forces me to thumbs down today but try me again when I'm ovulating, I might change my mind. I know, women are crazy.


lol, you are mean :crying:


----------



## johnnyyukon

i cant play the piano said:


> this gave me the warm fuzzies, thank you. now if only my boyfriend thought the same!


si, pretty lady. your boyfriend doesn't think you're hot?? well, when you dump him, let him down easy.


----------



## johnnyyukon

gmaslin said:


> @crashbandicoot
> I'm partial to rugged good looks and you have that but the smarmy expression which is slightly dopey and the nose that looks like it stopped too many soccer balls forces me to thumbs down today but try me again when I'm ovulating, I might change my mind. I know, women are crazy.





crashbandicoot said:


> lol, you are mean :crying:


LOL, no shit! It's actually "hot or brutally honest analysis of your unappealing facial features"


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

i cant play the piano said:


> aloha mateys


can i be u


----------



## Sygma

i cant play the piano said:


> this gave me the warm fuzzies, thank you. now if only my boyfriend thought the same!


Wait wait wait. Why is he even hanging out with you then ? Because you truelly are a lady to fall for, on a male perspective. Like you should never have that kind of mental note


----------



## Mr inappropriate

johnnyyukon said:


> LOL, no shit! It's actually "hot or brutally honest analysis of your unappealing facial features"


I'll be very self concious about my nose and expression from now on. I should have never posted. :crying:

I feel very upset :angry:


----------



## Sygma

Damn son, feeling that way because of a person you'll absolutely never meet in your life ? now that's some mental strength right there. Wake up dude


----------



## Mr inappropriate

^^sorry I'm weak :crying:


----------



## Sygma

I'm gonna print the round, warm, manly and slightly frustrated relief of my balls on your cheeks to beat some self esteem into you.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

I really dont need that thanks :kitteh: ^^


----------



## Sygma

See, it's already better :tongue:


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Sygma said:


> See, it's already better :tongue:


wow magic :highly_amused: :welcoming::cheers2:


----------



## johnnyyukon

crashbandicoot said:


> I'll be very self concious about my nose and expression from now on. I should have never posted. :crying:
> 
> I feel very upset :angry:




Sorry, brah, no worries, I wear a bag over my head now thanks to this thread. It's a nice bag.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Aww come on @Stelliferous! I show you mine, you show me yours? :wink:


----------



## Mr inappropriate

johnnyyukon said:


> Sorry, brah, no worries, I wear a bag over my head now thanks to this thread. It's a nice bag.


Oh, where did you buy it from ? I'll be needing one and would like to take your advice.:crushed::distant:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

crashbandicoot said:


> Hot x 2 :distracted:


I reckon you're cute. @gmaslin has no idea what she's talking about man :tongue:
Also @i cant play the piano I second bandicoot's comment and @johnnyyukon


----------



## netfences

@i cant play the piano - I like the searching look of that photo and I can imagine those thin arms tensing like vines on my torso as I drive you over the coital abyss and then withering in the aftermath of the bliss of my kiss. Send that to your boyfriend for study, it might improve things ^__^

A polite shout out to @necrilla who has already been immortalized by my prose in a prior post. I haven't been around much because some people don't recognize humor when they read it but I'm back for the time being. Where is the @Waif photo?


----------



## johnnyyukon

crashbandicoot said:


> Oh, where did you buy it from ? I'll be needing one and would like to take your advice.:crushed::distant:


Oh, I got a really upscale bag to cover my grotesque face at Wal-Mart.


----------



## johnnyyukon

AddictiveMuse said:


> Aww come on @Stelliferous! I show you mine, you show me yours? :wink:
> View attachment 365290
> 
> View attachment 365298
> 
> View attachment 365306
> 
> View attachment 365314


Ahhhh, there she is. 


Hey, uh, canIget yo numba, lil mama?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

johnnyyukon said:


> Ahhhh, there she is.
> 
> 
> Hey, uh, canIget yo numba, lil mama?


Oh Johnny you are so romantic! :kitteh:


----------



## gmaslin

johnnyyukon said:


> Oh, I got a really upscale bag to cover my grotesque face at Wal-Mart.


Pshaw! You know you're one of the favorites here with the ladies. You're even on my hot list but I'd probably have to get you drunk and cuddle you like a mommy to get you to give me a good hard one.
@AddictiveMuse - Horses for courses. Just because our tastes differ doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fredward

netfences said:


> Where is the @_Waif_ photo?


In your heart. Nay, in the hearts of us all.


----------



## netfences

Fredward said:


> In your heart. Nay, in the hearts of us all.


Coming from an admitted borderline demisexual, that is indeed high praise but I've never been one to accept hype blindly. Got a link or something?


----------



## Fredward

netfences said:


> Coming from an admitted borderline demisexual, that is indeed high praise but I've never been one to accept hype blindly. Got a link or something?


Sure.


----------



## Purrfessor

@Fredward I read the quote in your sig a little wrong because the word "sake" I pronounced "Saw-keh" like the Japanese drink. It completely changed the vibe of the quote.


----------



## Purrfessor

crashbandicoot said:


> I'll be very self concious about my nose and expression from now on. I should have never posted. :crying:
> 
> I feel very upset :angry:


Dude your nose is good. Because the rest of your face has sharp and large features, your nose becomes one with the ocean rather than a separate feature that steals the attention. It's about the masterpiece your nose is a part of, not the nose itself. And it doesn't stick out too much at all so you're fine.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

... ooops double post


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@Stelliferous

Haha, thank you mate 
I dont think my nose looks too big unless im making faces, either, lol. Anyway, to put things on track (and change the topic of my nose:laughing, I'm rating @AddictiveMuse 8/10. I dig your new style 

Just woken up pic :3


----------



## gmaslin

I'm sure @crashbandicoot is playing up the sympathy card and could care less what some old lady has to say about his appearance. I'm just saying he's not my type but if you like a cross between Bruce Springsteen and John Holmes, then he's right for your alley.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Netfeces and goblin would make a beautiful couple. :butterfly: You two just shine in this thread.


----------



## sometimes

The thread is so pointless. Getting one random stranger to rate you out of ten. If you actually wanted honest ratings then there are other places to go on the internet for that.


----------



## Slagasauras

pippylongstocking said:


> The thread is so pointless. Getting one random stranger to rate you out of ten. If you actually wanted honest ratings then there are other places to go on the internet for that.


10/10 would bang


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom

pippylongstocking said:


> The thread is so pointless. Getting one random stranger to rate you out of ten. If you actually wanted honest ratings then there are other places to go on the internet for that.


Agreed, I've been saying that for a long time.

It's a bit sad.
Once in 5 months someone gets a bad rating or something and everyone goes crazy. It's not a "call me hot" thread (but that would be pretty dumb too)
The whole thing is pointless.


----------



## kevinlolwut

eharmony.com
blackpeoplemeet.com
christianmingle.com


I hope I helped


----------



## kevinlolwut

please date me!!!!!!!!

and rate 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please!!!!!!! lmao!!


----------



## Purrfessor

@AddictiveMuse

Yeah right. I can't take a good picture to save my life. Everything about me is just too dynamic for pictures to capture really anything about me.


----------



## Apple Pine

I don't think you can get honest x/10 anywhere. People will either give lower(if they are full of anger), or higher(it will make you feel better). Neither is helpful lol.


----------



## Fredward

kevinlolwut said:


> eharmony.com
> blackpeoplemeet.com
> christianmingle.com
> 
> 
> I hope I helped


No Asian dating site suggestions? 

Yah know. 

For a friend.


----------



## netfences

@mhysa
No earrings and probably no piercings or tattoos emphasize the porcelain doll like features of this natural woman girl. I have dated women like this in my time and can assure you of the quality experience of it. Only women of this ilk are as beautiful in the morning as in the evening, as comely in the wilderness as in a cocktail dress and as engaging in frivolity as in matters of consequence. The contrast of the dark hair on the pale skin exemplifies the contrast in her sensibilities. She can be lovable for how deeply she inspires your ardor or for how deeply she engages your intellect. This is the kind of girl guys should be looking for if they are interested in a lifelong partner. Guys do like the flash and sizzle but the slow and steady burn is likely to leave you more satisfied for much longer. Super hot with no ink but still hot if she succumbed to peer pressure and marked herself.


----------



## Ben8

You're all so beautiful </3


----------



## Kore

mhysa said:


> do you love them, too? they're so awesome and they're really easy to make, too!


Haha yes I do love them! I'm not one of those crafty people that make their own jewelry or redesign clothing though lol. I just took a picture of two of mine for ya. Have you made many? Pictures?


----------



## mhysa

airotciV said:


> Haha yes I do love them! I'm not one of those crafty people that make their own jewelry or redesign clothing though lol. I just took a picture of two of mine for ya. Have you made many? Pictures?


i love those, especially the moon one!! i don't have any of my own that i've made, i give them to other people, but i like making those loopy tattoo chokers and getting strips of leather or velvet and attaching charms to them. i've also made a choker out of a pair of old tights in a pinch, they got too ripped-up to wear so i cut a strip out of the thigh, took a charm from a necklace i liked, and put it on that.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

mhysa said:


> View attachment 368914
> 
> 
> yee


I like your style. I need to buy me a good universal pair of sunglasses before the summer starts for me. Also your lips look lovely roud:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I can't decide whether everyone here is just extra good looking or I just have super low standards...


----------



## mhysa

AddictiveMuse said:


> I like your style. I need to buy me a good universal pair of sunglasses before the summer starts for me. Also your lips look lovely roud:


i got mine from target! they do look good on everyone imo. and thank you so much!


----------



## Kore

mhysa said:


> i love those, especially the moon one!! i don't have any of my own that i've made, i give them to other people, but i like making those loopy tattoo chokers and getting strips of leather or velvet and attaching charms to them. i've also made a choker out of a pair of old tights in a pinch, they got too ripped-up to wear so i cut a strip out of the thigh, took a charm from a necklace i liked, and put it on that.


Hm...you know what? I'm gonna up this a notch.










Boom! Imagine wearing that...:shocked:

It's so sweet of you to give your creations away, awe. I really like the idea of using a stretchy, soft fabric though. Especially if there was no clasp on the choker, you can just fasten whatever charm captures your heart at the moment to it.



AddictiveMuse said:


> I can't decide whether everyone here is just extra good looking or I just have super low standards...


Or both?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

airotciV said:


> Hm...you know what? I'm gonna up this a notch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boom! Imagine wearing that...:shocked:
> 
> It's so sweet of you to give your creations away, awe. I really like the idea of using a stretchy, soft fabric though. Especially if there was no clasp on the choker, you can just fasten whatever charm captures your heart at the moment to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Or both?


Hmmm. Yeah, it's most likely both :laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Ben8 said:


> You're all so beautiful </3


Lord have mercy! :blushed: srsly though, 9.7/10 :blushed:


----------



## johnnyyukon

mhysa said:


> View attachment 368914
> 
> 
> yee


Madam, hopefully my elegance and subtlety with words will not offend your sensibilities but........ would bang!


YEEEEHAAAWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Apolo said:


> My apologies then... Next time add sarcasm tags. =P


oh hey, got a gif for ya,


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

i dont normally take face-on photos but meh. everyone here is sexy :bi_polo::moody::hopelessness::stomp:


----------



## netfences

johnnyyukon said:


> oh hey, got a gif for ya...


LOL, every Apollo needs a Camilla!


----------



## FakeLefty

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> View attachment 369234
> View attachment 369242
> 
> 
> i dont normally take face-on photos but meh. everyone here is sexy :bi_polo::moody::hopelessness::stomp:


----------



## johnnyyukon

netfences said:


> LOL, every Apollo needs a Camilla!


I almost wish I understood this reference


----------



## ShadowsRunner

mhysa said:


> View attachment 368914
> 
> 
> yee


Okay, what's your ancestry? because I think we have very similar types of eyes or something.


----------



## Kore

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> i dont normally take face-on photos but meh. everyone here is sexy :bi_polo::moody::hopelessness::stomp:


You should definitely take more face-on photos! :hearteyes:


----------



## piano

woogiefox said:


> I don't think you can get honest x/10 anywhere. People will either give lower(if they are full of anger), or higher(it will make you feel better). Neither is helpful lol.


i know, right? how the fuck is a girl supposed to get an honest rating around here?!


----------



## FakeLefty

i cant play the piano said:


> i know, right? how the fuck can a girl get an honest rating around here?!


5/10

-5 for being a mere mortal.


----------



## Ifeelinsane

Apolo said:


> Y-y-yes officer, no-no tickets please .
> 
> * *


Wow.. that look is very impressive.. you would probably make some great babies someday.. :O


----------



## Apolo

Ifeelinsane said:


> Wow.. that look is very impressive.. you would probably make some great babies someday.. :O


Haha! Thank you for the kind words. I sure as heck wouldn't mind that outcome. :kitteh:


----------



## Kore

WhoIsJake said:


> I should be working right now.
> 
> View attachment 370410


You're workin' that hair wave though! :redface:



Apolo said:


> Y-y-yes officer, no-no tickets please .
> 
> * *


Sir, I don't think you understood my partner, @AddictiveMuse. Take off your sunglasses, step out of the vehicle, put your hands on the hood and spread your legs. We got a tip that you're in possession of stolen hearts. We're going to search you and your vehicle.


----------



## Purrfessor

@_AddictiveMuse_ I'm joining the partial-face pic team.


----------



## Kore

Omg, @AddictiveMuse!

Look what you've done. :frustrating:


* *





Girl, you such a trendsetter! :tongue:


----------



## Apolo

airotciV said:


> You're workin' that hair wave though! :redface:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir, I don't think you understood my partner, @AddictiveMuse. Take off your sunglasses, step out of the vehicle, put your hands on the hood and spread your legs. We got a tip that you're in possession of stolen hearts. We're going to search you and your vehicle.


At first I was like... Oh no... But now I am like... Oh yeah... 

I mean, n- n- noooooo! Anything but that!







AddictiveMuse said:


> Oh trust me honey I would *sassily looks around*
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're not are you? Well you should be
> View attachment 370370


But those lips doe! :blushed:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Apolo said:


> At first I was like... Oh no... But now I am like... Oh yeah...
> 
> I mean, n- n- noooooo! Anything but that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those lips doe! :blushed:


No need to worry Goku my partner just got a little too excited there with all the shirtlessness and whatnot *tells @airotciV to keep it in her pants* we're working on it. So you're free to go! However next time make sure to show your face. That's a mighty fine body you got there and that face is no different. We don't want it going to waste. :wink:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Stelliferous said:


> @_AddictiveMuse_ I'm joining the partial-face pic team.



Yes! Join the bandwagon!! Also nice lips and you have amazing eyes roud:


----------



## Antipode

Agapic Lover said:


> Picture I took accidentally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture I did not take accidentally lol.



You seem charming!

You remind me of the gay guy in Easy A.


----------



## Antipode

I feel like this song appropriately fits here...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> whats weird bb?
> 
> you're most welcome! :wink:


I just think there's gotta be more there than northern european. It's just interesting to me :kitteh:


----------



## Kore

AddictiveMuse said:


> No need to worry Goku my partner just got a little too excited there with all the shirtlessness and whatnot *tells @_airotciV_ to keep it in her pants* we're working on it. So you're free to go! However next time make sure to show your face. That's a mighty fine body you got there and that face is no different. We don't want it going to waste. :wink:


I wasn't shirtless...I was like half-shirtless so also half-shirted? But alright, I'll keep my shirt in my pants just for you. :wink:

I agree. @Stelliferous has gorgeous lips! 


* *




So do you...


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Lost in my natural habitat.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

BIGJake111 said:


> Lost in my natural habitat.


He's back! 10/10 for the porsche. So is that what normal people snapchat? 







Rate my dog? She gets her sass from me


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

AddictiveMuse said:


> He's back! 10/10 for the porsche. So is that what normal people snapchat?
> View attachment 370618
> 
> Rate my dog? She gets her sass from me


The paparazzi are always after me. And yes to an extent I am back. I found myself to be preoccupied for an extended period of time then lost myself in about May and didn't feel myself again until about a month ago. 

Nice dog haha. Sass is always a good thing!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

airotciV said:


> I wasn't shirtless...I was like half-shirtless so also half-shirted? But alright, I'll keep my shirt in my pants just for you. :wink:
> 
> I agree. @Stelliferous has gorgeous lips!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you...


Just make sure to keep your bra on. O.O

* *




seriously, straight girls everywhere: why must you tease?


----------



## Kore

AddictiveMuse said:


> He's back! 10/10 for the porsche. So is that what normal people snapchat?
> View attachment 370618
> 
> Rate my dog? She gets her sass from me


So adorable! Is her fur really soft? D= Now I want to feel soft fur and I can't. *Hugs a plush blanket*

10/10 would pet.



AddictiveMuse said:


> Just make sure to keep your bra on. O.O
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, straight girls everywhere: why must you tease?


You started it! xD


* *




I'm attracted to females but the one time I got into bed with one nothing happened inside. You know that passion that rises up from the depths and threatens to consume you? Yeah that didn't happen but still attracted, can't help but enjoy playing.

Don't even try to tell me that you're not having fun!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

airotciV said:


> So adorable! Is her fur really soft? D= Now I want to feel soft fur and I can't. *Hugs a plush blanket*
> 
> 10/10 would pet.


To some extend. It's super curly and she need a bath ^^;


----------



## gmaslin

LOL @BIGJake111. Species, nightclubitus debaucherous - known to lose articles of clothing and car keys when binge drinking and looking for sex.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

gmaslin said:


> LOL @BIGJake111. Species, nightclubitus debaucherous - known to lose articles of clothing and car keys when binge drinking and looking for sex.


T shirt time right!?

(Straight edge and wouldn't kiss a girl without the intention of marrying her, I guess that's the fun of the facade though.)

She expects James Dean but is greeted with a character from John Green


----------



## AddictiveMuse

BIGJake111 said:


> T shirt time right!?
> 
> (Straight edge and wouldn't kiss a girl without the intention of marrying her, I guess that's the fun of the facade though.)
> 
> She expects James Dean but is greeted with a character from John Green


So it's like a James Dean on the streets but a John Green in the sheets? 

Personally I'd prefer a John Green on the streets but a James Dean in the sheets


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

AddictiveMuse said:


> So it's like a James Dean on the streets but a John Green in the sheets?
> 
> Personally I'd prefer a John Green on the streets but a James Dean in the sheets


I was about to say you got that backwards haha the car actually goes with my introverted side, that's my alone place and where the James Dean stems from because the girl that gets the kiss gets me fully unfiltered as well.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

airotciV said:


> So adorable! Is her fur really soft? D= Now I want to feel soft fur and I can't. *Hugs a plush blanket*
> 
> 10/10 would pet.
> 
> 
> 
> You started it! xD
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm attracted to females but the one time I got into bed with one nothing happened inside. You know that passion that rises up from the depths and threatens to consume you? Yeah that didn't happen but still attracted, can't help but enjoy playing.
> 
> Don't even try to tell me that you're not having fun!


Okay I ain't gonna lie that was a ton of fun. Interesting. Is it more of like an appreciation haha if that makes sense? Like there's a difference between thinking their hot and that awkward and uncomfortable feeling of electricity. I've only recently just accepted, well a little, the reality that holy fuck maybe I actually am into girls too. When looking back at my childhood it just made me slap myself on the forehead and go "oh! So that explains that and that too! It's also the reason why..."


----------



## Kore

AddictiveMuse said:


> Okay I ain't gonna lie that was a ton of fun. Interesting. Is it more of like an appreciation haha if that makes sense? Like there's a difference between thinking their hot and that awkward and uncomfortable feeling of electricity. I've only recently just accepted, well a little, the reality that holy fuck maybe I actually am into girls too. When looking back at my childhood it just made me slap myself on the forehead and go "oh! So that explains that and that too! It's also the reason why..."


Off topic. You have been warned thread viewers!


* *






Lol. We shall put a stop to the fun now but I had tons of fun with you too. I love those moments when something just clicks and you're like "Thank you. It all makes sense!" so I'm glad you discovered that about yourself. 

It's definitely an appreciation thing. I'm not quite sure why it doesn't develop into more. For example, when I go out dancing I only dance with random women I meet there. I never dance with males because in my experience they get too aggressive and I'm really looking to enjoy the music, the mood and the letting go. Although, I do get a secret rush to get a female to dance with me and many times it ends up being quite a "teasy teasy. oh no too far..." kinda feel. From my only experience in trying to be sexual with a female and from how she felt when I wasn't into it, I won't let it go that far again since I really hated myself for hurting her.

I enjoy how they look, how they carry themselves, how they express emotion, etc. I just don't really get them though. I'm more masculine in my play style and I get along with big groups of males like I'm a man myself. I've even had dreams in which I'm a man, lol. When I was a kid I was the leader of the boys and only when they became interested in more than just having fun while playing games was I forced to make friends with girls. So yeah it's just an odd mixture of mystery and beauty that gets me.


----------



## Apolo

airotciV said:


> I wasn't shirtless...I was like half-shirtless so also half-shirted? But alright, I'll keep my shirt in my pants just for you. :wink:
> 
> I agree. @Stelliferous has gorgeous lips!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you...


Wait, I missed a picture it seems. Quick, someone link me to said partially shirtless picture...


----------



## FakeLefty

Apolo said:


> Wait, I missed a picture it seems. Quick, someone link me to said partially shirtless picture...


C'mon, you gotta be more ambitious than that. Ask for a fully shirtless picture. xD


----------



## Apolo

FakeLefty said:


> C'mon, you gotta be more ambitious than that. Ask for a fully shirtless picture. xD


That was coming, after I had gotten the links to the supposed semi shirtless one... =P


----------



## Kore

Apolo said:


> Wait, I missed a picture it seems. Quick, someone link me to said partially shirtless picture...





FakeLefty said:


> C'mon, you gotta be more ambitious than that. Ask for a fully shirtless picture. xD





Apolo said:


> That was coming, after I had gotten the links to the supposed semi shirtless one... =P


Okay, I'll link you but I can't be blamed for the intense arousal this will cause in you both... 

Half-shirted.


* *















Shirtless


* *














Lol, you silly boys. :exterminate:



Alright, seriously though. Here it is.


* *


----------



## AddictiveMuse

airotciV said:


> Okay, I'll link you but I can't be blamed for the intense arousal this will cause in you both...
> 
> Half-shirted.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirtless
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you silly boys. :exterminate:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, seriously though. Here it is.
> 
> 
> * *


Oh my God. :laughing:

* *




I. Fucking. Love. You.


----------



## Apolo

airotciV said:


> Okay, I'll link you but I can't be blamed for the intense arousal this will cause in you both...
> 
> Half-shirted.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirtless
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you silly boys. :exterminate:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, seriously though. Here it is.
> 
> 
> * *



* *


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Apolo said:


> Very interesting indeed!!! Thanks for the link.
> 
> Who wants to be my Camilla?!
> 
> 
> * *


Still wearing too much


----------



## Neuroticon

Damn it feels good to be a CoolCat.


----------



## Scarab

Ifeelinsane said:


> View attachment 370434
> XD hi


That's a really cute nose! ôuô/


----------



## Apolo

WamphyriThrall said:


> Still wearing too much


He he, any less and I'd have to start charging money...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Apolo said:


> He he, any less and I'd have to start charging money...


How much?

:shocked: I mean! I wouldn't objectify someone like that! ... Yep


----------



## Scarab

AddictiveMuse said:


> How much?
> 
> :shocked: I mean! I wouldn't objectify someone like that! ... Yep


*Lays an arm across @Apolo's shoulders*

Oh, of course you aren't objectifying; we are all humans with desires after all. In the end, I'm sure we can arrange a reasonable prize~

What about... *Ponders* ...a fresh hairball and a gum?


----------



## Loki Grim

Goatee?









Clean shaven?









Fractured Elbow?









Nothing I haven't seen before..









Friends who have branches for heads?


----------



## Kore

Loki Grim said:


> Fractured Elbow?


+10/10 for horns. \m/


----------



## Kore

WamphyriThrall said:


> Still wearing too much


I dunno. I get kinda scared when I see guys that ripped. I feel like I'd touch their muscles and squeal in terror. :whoa:

I once had a guy friend walking through the club with me to the bathrooms. He parted the crowd and then moved to let me go ahead of him. I placed my hand on him, mid-back and he was so muscled it shocked me. I've very sensitive to touch though so maybe I'm just super weird.


----------



## Apolo

AddictiveMuse said:


> How much?
> 
> :shocked: I mean! I wouldn't objectify someone like that! ... Yep


I like to negotiate my business dealings in person... Wait... What? :ninja:




airotciV said:


> I dunno. I get kinda scared when I see guys that ripped. I feel like I'd touch their muscles and squeal in terror. :whoa:
> 
> I once had a guy friend walking through the club with me to the bathrooms. He parted the crowd and then moved to let me go ahead of him. I placed my hand on him, mid-back and he was so muscled it shocked me. I've very sensitive to touch though so maybe I'm just super weird.


Lol! I've never heard that before, to be honest. I had a female tell me once, that she only liked cuddling with chubby fellows, because they were softer. And another, that I was on a short lived date with, that told me she wouldn't date a feller with bigger boobs than her... But never shocked/scared reactions.


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## Kore

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have no control over the orientation of photos, however the PerC automation rotation service as served me well nonetheless.
> You also did not give your opinion on my overly exposed appearance, your expectations may not have been met this time.


I thought by expressing amusement I was showing that my expectations were met. 10/10 without hat. 7/10 with hat. I favor the new glasses more though. A picture without hat and with new glasses is in order.

The old glasses seem to sit beneath the line of your brow and create the illusion that your eyes are too high. The new glasses sit on the line of your brow, exposing your eyelids more and allowing more symmetry. It also seems that you're angling the camera up so I can see that your old glasses may have sat directly across your eye line which would not have been flattering at all. Your new glasses suit the fullness of your face. You can pull off such hard lines because of your full nose, brows, high cheekbones and structured chin. You should draw more attention to that elegant neck of yours with a cool but minimal necklace that sits either very close to the neck or rests between your collarbones. You could lift your hair at the crown like this as well. Count yourself lucky that I'm not there or else I'd probably wave my hands around going "we could try this or this or this." Lol


* *


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

airotciV said:


> I thought by expressing amusement I was showing that my expectations were met. 10/10 without hat. 7/10 with hat. I favor the new glasses more though. A picture without hat and with new glasses is in order.
> 
> The old glasses seem to sit beneath the line of your brow and create the illusion that your eyes are too high. The new glasses sit on the line of your brow, exposing your eyelids more and allowing more symmetry. It also seems that you're angling the camera up so I can see that your old glasses may have sat directly across your eye line which would not have been flattering at all. Your new glasses suit the fullness of your face. You can pull off such hard lines because of your full nose, brows, high cheekbones and structured chin. You should draw more attention to that elegant neck of yours with a cool but minimal necklace that sits either very close to the neck or rests between your collarbones. You could lift your hair at the crown like this as well. Count yourself lucky that I'm not there or else I'd probably wave my hands around going "we could try this or this or this." Lol
> 
> 
> * *


I will try that after I have a legitimate amount of hair again. But I have no one to show it to this community of lizards, very well then.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 376194


sexy mf


----------



## Rafiki

-how do i tag u children of the bad revolution childldrenofthebadrevolution


----------



## Slagasauras

pancaketreehouse said:


> -how do i tag u children of the bad revolution childldrenofthebadrevolution


 @_Chi_ ldrenOfTheBadRevolution ?

___________________________
Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Kore

Wow it won't work for me either.




Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> ....


How2mentionU?????


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

it works sometimes. sometimes not. poor @Chi :laughing:


----------



## WhoIsJake

All these pretty people are tickling my fancy.


----------



## Ben8




----------



## Mee2

@%1; B) 


* *




[MENT ION]Children Of The Bad Revolution[/MENT ION] (without the spaces, obviously)




Edit: lol that should've worked. When a name has a space in it, you have to use the mention tags rather than @


----------



## Swede

> @Children Of The Bad Revolution



* *




test shout out



*crying*


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 376194


God dammit jake!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Also guys it's @Children of the bad revolution right?
Not that hard...

EDIT: the fuck?!  also sorry again @Chi


----------



## WhoIsJake

Ben8 said:


> View attachment 377778


Your girlfriend is almost as hot as you. Try not settling.


----------



## Ben8

WhoIsJake said:


> Your girlfriend is almost as hot as you. Try not settling.


Her personality is rigid. She's a little stiff. Rough around the edges. Tastes like cardboard. Paper thin.


----------



## Rafiki

@AddictiveMuse lmaoolol


----------



## Mind




----------



## muslamicinfidel

I like burgers :ninja:

View attachment 378338


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Ben8 said:


> View attachment 377778


Well well then. You're quite the hottie. Not bad Ben.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Since no one has posted a photo recently... Here's me. About to squish some serious monsters with this sweet ass Gunhammer.


----------



## Yakavelli

Absolute 10 (hammer adds .5)







This is me after a few too many beers on a camping trip...


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

11/10


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> As do I for some reason. I always have.


Are you mocking me...?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

MaggieMay said:


> You're fine haha.
> Thank you for your kind words, I used to have my tongue and belly button pierced too but have yet to get them redone.


Oh cool. I used to have some piercings, too. But then, I accidentally fell into a vat of super radioactive chemicals and turned into an evil super villain.

Now, I don't even know. I just compulsively rob banks and laugh maniacally and trap guys in weird latex/spandex suits in dungeons and torture them until they stop trying to stop me. Which is weird, because I often get told that they're just theater actors, and stage dancers; but god damn it! I know they're secret identities!


I'm not paranoid or crazy. I am an evil super-villain help bent on stopping the rich industrialist bankers from taking over the world, so that...I MAY TAKE OVER THE WORLD INSTEAD!!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

TwistedMuses said:


> View attachment 379458
> 
> Since no one has posted a photo recently... Here's me. About to squish some serious monsters with this sweet ass Gunhammer.


First of all I just think...what the fuck are you holding?


----------



## MaggieMay

GhostShadow said:


> Oh cool. I used to have some piercings, too. But then, I accidentally fell into a vat of super radioactive chemicals and turned into an evil super villain.
> 
> Now, I don't even know. I just compulsively rob banks and laugh maniacally and trap guys in weird latex/spandex suits in dungeons and torture them until they stop trying to stop me. Which is weird, because I often get told that they're just theater actors, and stage dancers; but god damn it! I know they're secret identities!
> 
> 
> I'm not paranoid or crazy. I am an evil super-villain help bent on stopping the rich industrialist bankers from taking over the world, so that...I MAY TAKE OVER THE WORLD INSTEAD!!


That's nice, I mostly stick to world domination by collecting cats until I eventually become one myself and then I can rule the earth secretly because everyone will just think I am a cat but no! Hell no! I CONTROL THE WORLD FROM MY FOOD DISH. INCLUDING YOUR BANKS.
You're a little late for the whole world domination thing by the way. Good luck. 

Sometimes I even find that I like super villains because they tend to have better outfits (I mean, c'mon, Superman wearing his underwear outside his pants- who's idea was that? He should really fire his costume designer). Also, you probably shouldn't have told me that as the government can now trace your statement online and find you. As long as there are no patterns in your compulsion, you should be alright. I never made the connection between BDSM and villains....but I'm starting to get it now. 

Fair thee well!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

MaggieMay said:


> That's nice, I mostly stick to world domination by collecting cats until I eventually become one myself and then I can rule the earth secretly because everyone will just think I am a cat but no! Hell no! I CONTROL THE WORLD FROM MY FOOD DISH. INCLUDING YOUR BANKS.
> You're a little late for the whole world domination thing by the way. Good luck.
> 
> Sometimes I even find that I like super villains because they tend to have better outfits (I mean, c'mon, Superman wearing his underwear outside his pants- who's idea was that? He should really fire his costume designer). Also, you probably shouldn't have told me that as the government can now trace your statement online and find you. As long as there are no patterns in your compulsion, you should be alright. I never made the connection between BDSM and villains....but I'm starting to get it now.
> 
> Fair thee well!


cool. I dig big furry cats.

Hey, it took all of that to finally make that connection with superheroes? lol, I thought everyone realizes it right away. I mean, before that experienced this new surge of popularity, they were always the victim of sexual innuendo and the like.


But yeah, I'm already a bit worried about the Government coming aware of my presence as a dissenter. Like, I was talking on the phone once about the Government, and my god damn phone started making this loud squeely static electric buzzing noise and then just cut out. It was really creepy. I also get weird phone calls all the time by random numbers.


----------



## TwistedMuses

GhostShadow said:


> First of all I just think...what the fuck are you holding?


A gunhammer. It's from a game nobody knows.


----------



## Yakavelli

Monster Hunter 😉


----------



## Kore

TwistedMuses said:


> Since no one has posted a photo recently... Here's me. About to squish some serious monsters with this sweet ass Gunhammer.


10/10 Boss!


----------



## TwistedMuses

Yakavelli said:


> Monster Hunter 😉


How do you even..? It's quite unknown for a Capcom game, heh.


----------



## Yakavelli

I wish they would've put it out on xbox. A friend had it and I would've gotten it if I could play on the 360. Great game!


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv




----------



## AddictiveMuse

GhostShadow said:


> Are you mocking me...?


I am not actually. I don't get much enjoyment from mocking people.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Yakavelli said:


> I wish they would've put it out on xbox. A friend had it and I would've gotten it if I could play on the 360. Great game!


There's Frontier for PC, but you need to change your laptop language into japanese and have a proxy to play through.  
I played it, with dual blades against the easiest monster. Believe in me, on 3DS it's as good as it gets, except for occssional server hiccups and dcs.
I love the game and been on G1 HR60 with an amazing crew of XNTPs lol.
I skype and hunt with one of them daily and it's so fun! We're dicking around doing Rajang and Savage Deviljho G1/High rank just for fun, lol.

Got me some Regios X gear and a Regios Longsword, fun fun stuff!


----------



## Sygma

TwistedMuses said:


> View attachment 379458
> 
> Since no one has posted a photo recently... Here's me. About to squish some serious monsters with this sweet ass Gunhammer.


It look like Waldo gonna smash that poor Ryô Saeba


----------



## TwistedMuses

Sygma said:


> It look like Waldo gonna smash that poor Ryô Saeba


May I get the explanation to this reference?


----------



## Sygma

Ryô is the guy under the hammer. It's always done by Laura when he's talking about other women. Except that you look a bit like Waldo


----------



## AddictiveMuse

This place has been quiet.







Someone come over here and break the thread!


----------



## Blue Soul

AddictiveMuse said:


> This place has been quiet.
> View attachment 383345
> 
> Someone come over here and break the thread!


Breaking things, such as ice, is what I do best! :>


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Mind said:


> View attachment 378314


You look like the bastard child of River Phoenix and Michael Pitt.

Got more of those genes tucked away somewhere? :happy:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Blue Soul said:


> Breaking things, such as ice, is what I do best! :>
> 
> View attachment 383377


Nice photo! You look really cute. Something about the face shape, slight beard and the glasses make it look good despite being just a heavy black and white photo. It appears I have a thing for people in glasses.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

So I might as well post a slightly more serious photo. 














It appears something funny happens to the image where it gets all stretched out. I tried guys. No make up and dark circles but I tried


----------



## Blue Soul

AddictiveMuse said:


> Nice photo! You look really cute. Something about the face shape, slight beard and the glasses make it look good despite being just a heavy black and white photo. It appears I have a thing for people in glasses.


Thanks alot! It appears you do have a thing for that (judging by your avatar).


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Blue Soul said:


> Thanks alot! It appears you do have a thing for that (judging by your avatar).


What can I say? I'm a sucker for a man in glasses. :wink:


----------



## Blue Soul

AddictiveMuse said:


> What can I say? I'm a sucker for a man in glasses. :wink:


I like your voice and guitar playing, smooth stuff. Yes, I stalked your youtube just now.


----------



## MacroPhotography

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 376194


Hot dayum😍


----------



## Kito

dare I try again?


----------



## MacroPhotography

Kito said:


> dare I try again?
> 
> View attachment 384377


10/10 ^-^ you're breath-catching handsome 
I especially like your eyes ^-^


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Rather candid quick snap, but the lighting turned out good.


----------



## Rafiki

gorgeous
thank you


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Kito said:


> dare I try again?
> 
> View attachment 384377


I love your eyes and you get extra points for the hair. 
I've decided numerical ratings aren't completely getting my feelings across so from a scale of gross to I'd fuck you in a heartbeat you're: someone I'd ask out if I saw them. (8/10)


----------



## TwistedMuses

Sygma said:


> Ryô is the guy under the hammer. It's always done by Laura when he's talking about other women. Except that you look a bit like Waldo


I'd do that too if my man was talking 'bout other hoes  
Sadly, no man = no one to whack around with a hammer :laughing:








One of the newer selfies.


----------



## FakeLefty

TwistedMuses said:


> I'd do that too if my man was talking 'bout other hoes
> Sadly, no man = no one to whack around with a hammer :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 385378
> 
> One of the newer selfies.


Nothing wrong with whacking random strangers with a hammer.


----------



## TwistedMuses

FakeLefty said:


> Nothing wrong with whacking random strangers with a hammer.


I only beat the people I love. 

Life of a Tsundere :wink:


----------



## Rafiki

more ty


----------



## Kito

TwistedMuses said:


> I'd do that too if my man was talking 'bout other hoes
> Sadly, no man = no one to whack around with a hammer :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 385378
> 
> One of the newer selfies.


You's a cutie. roud: Rating makes me feel like a misogynist prick cat calling on the street, though. 

Sorry for being a selfie whore but I really love this new top. And chest fluff. Appeals to some.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

MacroPhotography said:


> Hot dayum


call the po-lice and the firemen


----------



## yet another intj

BIGJake111 said:


> Rather candid quick snap, but the lighting turned out good.


Are you trying to imply something with your avatar, signature and this?


----------



## Roman Empire

@AddictiveMuse



> Perfection's a delusion. There's no such thing as a 10/10.


I have heard that quote countless times. It sounds like some sentimental quote coming from an INFP or something  - I am a super idealist, and to me perfection does exist. But it is a very nuanced thing. Perfection/ideals can either be very mathematical, or they can be very organic, and everything between.

To me perfection is very individual in the sense that I don't believe the the perfect "clone" everything can look at and want to be like that. I can think beauty comes in many different shapes and sizes. To me it is all a matter of balance. I love that word "balance". To me idealistic perfection is balance.

What I mean with that, is that I think everyone honesty can be attractive and beautiful in their own way if they are really healthy. If you are in good physical condition, if you are healthy mentally, then no matter how you look, you will be very beautiful to me. Italian nose or not.

For example I have had acne all my teens and still have some left. If you want to be really philosophical, then acne is also perfect and beautiful. Because it is a smart defense mechanism by your body to cope with bacteria. Imagine if your body didn't do that and you became very sick instead. But at the end of the day acne is a disease, and it is showing some kind of imbalance in my body. So that is why acne is not ideal to me. Because I see balance as the ideal, and balance is different for everyone in their life. As you obviously know, my balance might be chaos for you and the other way around. 

I also think you look fine on your picture. What affects me the most is your energy. You "seem" pretty down/tired or something. If you were more vibrant, it would be an entire different picture to me 

I am also not a fan of plastic surgery or changing our bodies like that.

I strongly prefer people to find balance, and health in their own life, and then the beauty will come, no matter if you look like beauty model or a homeless old man.

But there will always be personal preferences for the opposite sex, in how they look and how the behave. I don't think anything can change that. That is also why I rated some people 7 out of 10. Because they were really fucking beautiful, but I were just unfortunate that they didn't look or had a personality that totally mixed with my own ideal and preference for women. They could not do anything about that, and should not do anything about that. I like difference, but again a preference is a preference.

It is just like. Maybe a lot of women prefer people looking more macho like johnnyyukon. He is a big muscular guy. I am more a little guy with a runners body. I look more feminine than him. Because I am smaller, and don't have as much body hair.

Then people can admit I look healthy and nice for a little guy. But if their preference are macho men like Johnnyyukon, then wtf can I do 

I am 1.83m tall, and weigh around 69-73 kg depending on the day. Which translates into 6 feet tall, and 152-161lbs.

Many women look like they are bigger than me. Just from their pure body/skeleton frame. So even though I can admit a woman like Maria Sharapova (tennis player) being 1.90m/6'2 tall, I would rate her 7 out of 10. Because I can't feel manly/macho with a woman being taller and bigger than me  Even though she look beautiful/healthy as hell.

I need women to be around 1.6-1.7m/5'2-5'7 tall, and have a slim/thin body/bone frame, because I am so slim/small myself lol


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

apa said:


> @AddictiveMuse
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that quote countless times. It sounds like some sentimental quote coming from an INFP or something  - I am a super idealist, and to me perfection does exist. But it is a very nuanced thing. Perfection/ideals can either be very mathematical, or they can be very organic, and everything between.
> 
> To me perfection is very individual in the sense that I don't believe the the perfect "clone" everything can look at and want to be like that. I can think beauty comes in many different shapes and sizes. To me it is all a matter of balance. I love that word "balance". To me idealistic perfection is balance.
> 
> What I mean with that, is that I think everyone honesty can be attractive and beautiful in their own way if they are really healthy. If you are in good physical condition, if you are healthy mentally, then no matter how you look, you will be very beautiful to me. Italian nose or not.
> 
> For example I have had acne all my teens and still have some left. If you want to be really philosophical, then acne is also perfect and beautiful. Because it is a smart defense mechanism by your body to cope with bacteria. Imagine if your body didn't do that and you became very sick instead. But at the end of the day acne is a disease, and it is showing some kind of imbalance in my body. So that is why acne is not ideal to me. Because I see balance as the ideal, and balance is different for everyone in their life. As you obviously know, my balance might be chaos for you and the other way around.
> 
> I also think you look fine on your picture. What affects me the most is your energy. You "seem" pretty down/tired or something. If you were more vibrant, it would be an entire different picture to me
> 
> I am also not a fan of plastic surgery or changing our bodies like that.
> 
> I strongly prefer people to find balance, and health in their own life, and then the beauty will come, no matter if you look like beauty model or a homeless old man.
> 
> But there will always be personal preferences for the opposite sex, in how they look and how the behave. I don't think anything can change that. That is also why I rated some people 7 out of 10. Because they were really fucking beautiful, but I were just unfortunate that they didn't look or had a personality that totally mixed with my own ideal and preference for women. They could not do anything about that, and should not do anything about that. I like difference, but again a preference is a preference.
> 
> It is just like. Maybe a lot of women prefer people looking more macho like johnnyyukon. He is a big muscular guy. I am more a little guy with a runners body. I look more feminine than him. Because I am smaller, and don't have as much body hair.
> 
> Then people can admit I look healthy and nice for a little guy. But if their preference are macho men like Johnnyyukon, then wtf can I do
> 
> I am 1.83m tall, and weigh around 69-73 kg depending on the day. Which translates into 6 feet tall, and 152-161lbs.
> 
> Many women look like they are bigger than me. Just from their pure body/skeleton frame. So even though I can admit a woman like Maria Sharapova (tennis player) being 1.90m/6'2 tall, I would rate her 7 out of 10. Because I can't feel manly/macho with a woman being taller and bigger than me  Even though she look beautiful/healthy as hell.
> 
> I need women to be around 1.6-1.7m/5'2-5'7 tall, and have a slim/thin body/bone frame, because I am so slim/small myself lol


INFPs always refuse, go to that compliment thread, they will say that they are incapable of giving compliments.


----------



## Roman Empire

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> INFPs always refuse, go to that compliment thread, they will say that they are incapable of giving compliments.


The INFP I have known for 5 years, refuses to say anything at all, and if she ever opens her mouth she refuses to say anything that comes close to making sense. (INFP vs ENTP BEEF!!! FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT)


----------



## TwistedMuses

> @TwistedMuses
> 
> View attachment 385378
> 
> One of the newer selfies.





> This is a difficult one to rate for me. Because you really look beautiful in your own way. Your style really seems to fit your personality. The reason it is difficult to rate is just that we are so different, and my 1-10 scale is of course based on my own personal preferences.
> 
> You really look beautiful on this picture. So will give you a 7 out 10. There's not even much you could do to go higher on my scale, because you really look great. Healthy, smart, and beautiful. You really have a nice balance. I can't get myself to say you are "hot" - because you don't look hot/sexy, but beautiful to me. I guess it is a seven thing that you can't go higher on my scale. As a 6 you look more mature, and reliable. But as a 7 I find craziness, and dirtyness very attractive, and that is not really type 6's strength. But as a type 6, you look close to a 10 for me, if not already a 10.
> 
> You really look like a healthy type 6 I must say


Well, thank you! I'm a try-hard with my styles sometimes, I change it quite often and try to find myself, but this one just sticks back and is greatly comfortable. Probably I cannot 1-up my game because you haven't seen me in any other outfits, but I assure you - this 6 can rock a 7 or 8 fashion easily  
But thank you! 7 is actually a high score for me! ^^ :happy:
Would be nice to see your face too, by the way!



apa said:


> The INFP I have known for 5 years, refuses to say anything at all, and if she ever opens her mouth she refuses to say anything that comes close to making sense. (INFP vs ENTP BEEF!!! FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT)


Idk man, I give good compliments and like to give them


----------



## Roman Empire

@TwistedMuses 

View attachment 386554


I only have a silly webcam, the quality is potato, and I look like a potato


----------



## TwistedMuses

apa said:


> @TwistedMuses
> 
> View attachment 386554
> 
> 
> I only have a silly webcam, the quality is potato, and I look like a potato


This potato has nice blue eyes! Quite blue ones! :crazy:


----------



## Roman Empire

TwistedMuses said:


> This potato has nice blue eyes! Quite blue ones! :crazy:


Do you like that?... ;D (would be hilarious if you just in a cold and cynical manner said "No." LOL - What burn it would be


----------



## NTlazerman

Here goes another selfie combo


----------



## TwistedMuses

apa said:


> Do you like that?... ;D (would be hilarious if you just in a cold and cynical manner said "No." LOL - What burn it would be


Well, they're cool! But I prefer brown ones, almost black! *a burn, but not a sick one *


----------



## Roman Empire

TwistedMuses said:


> Well, they're cool! But I prefer brown ones, almost black! *a burn, but not a sick one *


Yea, I personally love the warm hazel brown ones


----------



## Kurt Wagner

apa said:


> I have heard that quote countless times. It sounds like some sentimental quote coming from an INFP or something


Perfection's always a delusion


* *




unless it comes in the shape of luke :wink:


----------



## Roman Empire

Luke Skywalker said:


> Perfection's always a delusion
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless it comes in the shape of luke :wink:







When it comes to perfection Luke... I.. I'm THE FATHER!


----------



## Kurt Wagner

apa said:


> Well, I am pretty sensitive about my own look. Think it is the Sx instinct, wanting to be attractive, or at least not "ugly"


it definitely is. 

Makes me feel shallow as hell at times, but alas, what can I do about it?


----------



## TwistedMuses

Luke Skywalker said:


> it definitely is.
> 
> Makes me feel shallow as hell at times, but alas, what can I do about it?


I'm a 6w5 Sx/So. No bigger f*ckery than that! :laughing:


----------



## Sygma

i cant play the piano said:


> i've already posted it on 50 other places so...


It's a shame that you're displaying a forced smile ... also not sleeping much lately heh ? other than that, reaaaaaaaaaaaaally like that you're taking an almost natural shot (as in, really not a lot of makeup), it fit you damn well.

Also.










Don't ask me why, thought you looked like her


----------



## Scarab

disguise said:


> :shocked:
> Cute!
> 
> Here's how I'd seduce you:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My duckface brings all the boys to the yard..."
> 
> 
> 
> After a thousand shots I found my inner beau... eeh, cleavage?


*Clears throat*

*Initiates husky voice* Why, 'ello there~

10/10 have bought dinner.


----------



## FakeLefty

disguise said:


> :shocked:
> Cute!
> 
> Here's how I'd seduce you:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My duckface brings all the boys to the yard..."
> 
> 
> 
> After a thousand shots I found my inner beau... eeh, cleavage?


Titties!


----------



## MaggieMay

apa said:


> I'll rate you 4 out of 10. Simply because we are very different. Not personally a fan of the nosering you wear. But I can definitely see some beauty in you. I really like your brown eyes. I think you have beautiful teeth, and lips. Also personally I think I would prefer a different hairstyle, and remove the "eye"-makeup (excuse me, I have no idea what your womens products are called.)
> 
> So with all respect I will say not. But you definitely has the potential you become more pretty than you already are in my eyes. But again it is just different choices and preferences. The most important is just that you are happy with how you look and how you are.


Beauty truly is in the eye of the beholder. 
It intrigues me how some men find make-up attractive and others dislike it. I happen to be visiting family and as such we went out. I almost never wear make-up unless it's a special occasion. I also cut my hair over the summer since it was nearly to my knees for 9 years, I needed a good change. It's fascinating how the idea of beauty differs according to each person and I'm glad for input. However, I will say I do like the way I look. I wear make-up, my septum piercing, and my short hair for me. I think too many people dress for others and not for themselves, I think that's sad. I appreciate you taking the time to analyze my face haha.


----------



## Sehrynn

6/10. Elegant neck, healthy weight, wholesome presentation, come off like someone I would like to be around.


----------



## johnnyyukon

apa said:


> Is it a coincidence that you look like Johnny Bravo, talk like Johnny Bravo, and even your name is Johnny B... Yukon?


Lol, never noticed, but maybe he's my long lost cousin? He seems radical.


----------



## MissMo

@Sehrynn
You look so similar to my best friend !! It's eerie. 
Based on facial features, I am gonna rate you a 9/10. Those eyes...

My pic...


----------



## MissMo

Accidental double post.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Ecky said:


> My submission:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look like a clown when I try to pose as "hot" so I'm trying for "good natured and happy" here.


 @Ecky repulsed by the cheek pinch, turned on by the scrabble, defeated by the ring. Going with a 8/10 and best of luck.

Fair's fair


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

hey, I don't understand how when I posted my picture once, people accused my of getting my breasticles out for attention and lambasted me for it but as totally sexy as @disguise is, nothing? Hm. just sayin'???


----------



## Sygma

MissMo said:


> @Sehrynn
> You look so similar to my best friend !! It's eerie.
> Based on facial features, I am gonna rate you a 9/10. Those eyes...
> 
> My pic...
> View attachment 387233


8/10, hawt


----------



## cinnabun

I already know I'm pretty.


* *





Fly for a white guy.
:ghost2:


----------



## Blue Soul

rinnie said:


> i already know i'm pretty.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fly for a white guy.
> :ghost2:


Bam-babam-bam-bam babaam-bam-bam


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> hey, I don't understand how when I posted my picture once, people accused my of getting my breasticles out for attention and lambasted me for it but as totally sexy as @disguise is, nothing? Hm. just sayin'???


try again maybe :tongue:


----------



## Donovan

AddictiveMuse said:


> suck man! See here:
> View attachment 386490
> )
> 
> I can't really change it. I don't want to get a nose job. I'm not opposed to plastic surgery I'm just not game to go through the process. My nose is shitty yes. It's not thin or upturned but that's cool. It's actually kinda cool. I mean there's this one scar on it back from when I was 5 and had the chicken pox. I kinda like the little imperfections. I like the scars, the wrinkles and the grey hairs. We all have them and we'll all get them. Why try to hide it? I like the fact that it tells a story. It's cheesy I know but I assure you it's true.


it's not upturned or "thin" because of your ancestry--why is that bad? 

i don't see anything wrong with your nose. mine's actually quite a bit bigger--with a giant knot in the middle from being broken so many times--and while i got "kid-harassment" while younger, i really haven't had anyone think anything of it (probably because i don't?). in fact, with most people i've dated/otherwise, they've actually liked it. 
sometimes the flaws in a person (or "flaws") can be what attracts someone the most... i guess if they can identify with the flaw(s) themself. 

in any case, your nose "fits" your face, if that makes any sense. it doesn't seem out of place and while you may not think so, you are an attractive person.


----------



## Apple Pine

AddictiveMuse said:


> Oh my God! 9. I have found a 9. You're so pretty!


[i cant play the piano]

Agreed... 

It's true that your nose isn't perfect for you, but it's not that bad at all. I mean, surgery won't really make it better. Only a bit.


----------



## FakeLefty

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> hey, I don't understand how when I posted my picture once, people accused my of getting my breasticles out for attention and lambasted me for it but as totally sexy as @_disguise_ is, nothing? Hm. just sayin'???


If it makes you feel any better, I approved of your photo as well.


----------



## Multivariate

i cant play the piano said:


> i've already posted it on 50 other places so...


You are smoking hot. As in H-O-T-T, hott. This girl is extra-t-worthy


----------



## g_w

Ifeelinsane said:


> View attachment 370434
> XD hi


9.5/10 ...(show your teeth when you smile, it'll bring your eyes to life)

also, penalty assessed for that bear wearing a gas mask.


----------



## Rafiki

i cant play the piano said:


> i've already posted it on 50 other places so...


you kinda look like famke janssen


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Oops wrong thread. Too much wine. I meant to post of the Members thread.


----------



## Emerald Legend

apa said:


> @_disguise_
> 
> Here's how I'd seduce you:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My duckface brings all the boys to the yard..."
> 
> 
> 
> After a thousand shots I found my inner beau... eeh, cleavage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll rate you 6 out of 10. You have a very cute face, and I like your "beauty spot" if that is what the dot is called in English (It is not my mother tongue). I like your deep innocent eyes, and find it quite sexy that I sense some "bad girl" in you. I really like girls who look like angels, but have a little devil inside of them.
> 
> I don't even think it is a very good quality picture (talking about the camera, my webcam is also shit)
> 
> But I think with a better camera, and if you wanted to get into fitness, and get a tan. You would probably be able to reach a 9-10 on my scale based on your genes, and playful personality showcased through the pictures..
> 
> So you get a "hot" from me.


Oh heavenly blessed beauty..I would gorilla tape 5 pounds of raw meat to my testicles and swim 200 miles through pirahna and shark infested waters using Lena Durham's queef as my only air supply just to smell the feces of a goat that once licked your hand at a petting zoo.


----------



## disguise

Emerald Legend said:


> Oh heavenly blessed beauty..I would gorilla tape 5 pounds of raw meat to my testicles and swim 200 miles through pirahna and shark infested waters using Lena Durham's queef as my only air supply just to smell the feces of a goat that once licked your hand at a petting zoo.


*swoons*
I have finally found myself a real man! Let us take these invasive habiliments off and return to the time before sin in order to weave a beautiful masterpiece through our genomic compositions! A master race is about to be born... if you are to accept my trembling hand.


----------



## Emerald Legend

disguise said:


> *swoons*
> I have finally found myself a real man! Let us take these invasive habiliments off and return to the time before sin in order to weave a beautiful masterpiece through our genomic compositions! A master race is about to be born... if you are to accept my trembling hand.



Yes, lettuce do that and be salad..merging in a bowl in ecstasy..




, man.


----------



## Blue Soul




----------



## Strelok




----------



## Roman Empire

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> :crying: a hundred/10


Aaaw little friend, come here and be goofy-looking with me <3<3<3


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

apa said:


> Aaaw little friend, come here and be goofy-looking with me <3<3<3


im goofy looking?

:crying::crying::exterminate::laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> im goofy looking?
> 
> :crying::crying::exterminate::laughing:


I have no idea. I just assumed you were probably not seeing yourself as a 10, now you said you wanted to be like "I can't play the piano"

So I tried to make a little fun of myself, and say I was goofy looking, and "maybe" you were too, then you could come and get some love.

Nobody understands me :sad:


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

apa said:


> I have no idea. I just assumed you were probably not seeing yourself as a 10, now you said you wanted to be like "I can't play the piano"
> 
> So I tried to make a little fun of myself, and say I was goofy looking, and "maybe" you were too, then you could come and get some love.
> 
> Nobody understands me :sad:


i get you my friend :wink:


----------



## Mee2

@%1; (Children Of The Bad Revolution - mention didn't work) is actually really pretty. Not sure why she keeps saying otherwise.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Rate me! Rate me!


* *













Honestly, I'm obviously a 30.


----------



## cricket

Luke Skywalker said:


> Rate me! Rate me!


7/10. Pants aren't tight enough.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

cricket said:


> 7/10. Pants aren't tight enough.


I could just take 'em off.


----------



## Blue Soul

Luke Skywalker said:


> I could just take 'em off.


Please don't. Your swinging around one light saber is quite enough, thank you.


----------



## Roman Empire

Mee2 said:


> @%1; (Children Of The Bad Revolution - mention didn't work) is actually really pretty. Not sure why she keeps saying otherwise.


Pictures or it didn't happen! =P
@Children Of The Bad Revolution, how come he has your nudes? What's going on here.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

apa said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen! =P
> @_Chi_ldren Of The Bad Revolution, how come he has your nudes? What's going on here.


omg @ gif died from qtness 
:blushed:


----------



## Kito

Luke Skywalker said:


> Rate me! Rate me!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm obviously a 30.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Kito said:


>


My eyes are up here.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

So @Kito now that you know what I look like, what do you think of skinny dipping in Naboo?


----------



## Kito

Luke Skywalker said:


> So @_Kito_ now that you know what I look like, what do you think of skinny dipping in Naboo?


I think we've got more to get up to than that. roud:


----------



## SevSevens

sweetraglansweater said:


> @Ecky repulsed by the cheek pinch, turned on by the scrabble, defeated by the ring. Going with a 8/10 and best of luck.
> 
> Fair's fair
> 
> View attachment 387257


you're pretty hot. you remind me of a jewish girl I hooked up with once.


----------



## SevSevens

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> View attachment 391930


Hey man...you're pretty hot.


----------



## Antipode

Mwaha. c:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Luke Skywalker said:


> Rate me! Rate me!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm obviously a 30.


41/40


----------



## runnerveran

---------


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Blue Soul said:


> Nah, I'm not like that. Besides I'm not into males romantically or sexually.


Nor is he, I'm afraid, but it never hurts to hear this kind of stuff twice. 

Or maybe it does, in the long run, if it inflates someone's ego and turns them into douchebags. 

But that's a whole other discussion.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Blue Soul said:


> Nah, I'm not like that. Besides I'm not into males romantically or sexually. The way I see it is that language has rules - use them.


Some rules are at their best when broken. Especially when it's well and cleverly done.



Exquisitor said:


> I'm working on it okay!


Hard innit?


----------



## Blue Soul

Luke Skywalker said:


> Some rules are at their best when broken. Especially when it's well and cleverly done.


I prefer bending them, much more environment friendly. And if you don't like the result you can bend them back again.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Blue Soul said:


> I prefer bending them, much more environment friendly. And if you don't like the result you can bend them back again.


What if they break before they bend?

//ignore this if you like, I'm already in the realm of nonsense.


----------



## Blue Soul

Luke Skywalker said:


> What if they break before they bend?
> 
> //ignore this if you like, I'm already in the realm of nonsense.


Then you melt them down and create something better.

But the realm of nonsense is the place to be!


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Blue Soul said:


> Then you melt them down and create something better.


You can also boil 'em, mash 'em, and stick 'em in a stew.



> But the realm of nonsense is the place to be!


Tis right.


----------



## Blue Soul

Luke Skywalker said:


> You can also boil 'em, mash 'em, and stick 'em in a stew.
> 
> 
> Tis right.


In conclusion: Laws are potato. Now I'll stop derailing.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Blue Soul said:


> In conclusion: Laws are potato. Now I'll stop derailing.


Lawless potato.

I'd rather live without laws than without potatoes.


----------



## SevSevens

Antipode said:


> And is there a picture of you on here, good sir?


Maybe some day. At the moment....well...I'm not looking my best.


----------



## Antipode

SevSevens said:


> Maybe some day. At the moment....well...I'm not looking my best.


Aw, I don't approve. I bet you're handsome!


----------



## sweetraglansweater

SevSevens said:


> I think he is trying to seduce us.


if we say that we are seduced will the spoken word stuf stop


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Luke Skywalker said:


> Lawless potato.
> 
> I'd rather live without laws than without potatoes.


 so did the irish and look where that got them


----------



## with water

Where are the pictures? lol


----------



## Kurt Wagner

sweetraglansweater said:


> so did the irish and look where that got them


The Irish are lovely.


----------



## Antipode

Agni of the Wands said:


> Where are the pictures? lol


Post one!


----------



## with water

Antipode said:


> Post one!


I prefer to remain an idea. lol


----------



## Kurt Wagner

sweetraglansweater said:


> if we say that we are seduced will the spoken word stuf stop





Agni of the Wands said:


> Where are the pictures? lol


Weren't my Voldemort gifs good enough for you? :sad:

But he's too sexy.


* *


----------



## Antipode

Agni of the Wands said:


> I prefer to remain an idea. lol


Haha, you spend money to make money.


----------



## with water

Antipode said:


> Haha, you spend money to make money.


So you want me to share my ideas, or? Tell you my idea of you? lol


----------



## Theobruh

XD amusing thread is amusing.


----------



## Roman Empire

Antipode said:


> View attachment 393762
> 
> 
> Mwaha. c:


Wow you look like Martin Garrix.


----------



## Roman Empire

Tsubaki said:


> 8.7823/10 ^^
> 
> You look pretty good in my opinion (Do you do any sports?) ~
> You also seem to have a typical ENTP smile which is pretty cute(okay, wrong word... handsome? attractive?) ^^"
> 
> View attachment 394250


Yes I do work out casually by going to the gym, playing floorball, and using a bike as a way of transporting myself around in the city. Other than that I guess my diet just consist of a diet with not too much fat. Nothing crazy 

I'll rate you 9/10 - You seem very healthy and natural. I really like your simple style, yet very characteristic look strong look. Strong look as in you don't have wishy wooshy style filled with weird colors and accessories. But your darker hair makes you alluring to the eye anyway. You're lucky that you also have my favorite color for eyes. The hazel brown, they are immense cute/warm/soft to me, in a heart melting way. Also the change in color in your hair, you make it seem very natural and get away with it great. Last thing is that I like your neck (weird eh?) Just looks very sensual, and kissable! 

9/10 for a badass looking pretty cute woman young lady.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kurt Wagner

@apa

How does one have to be to get a 10?


----------



## Roman Empire

Luke Skywalker said:


> @apa
> 
> How does one have to be to get a 10?


They have to be like this.










Do you want a serious answer?


----------



## Exquisitor

apa said:


> Wow you look like Martin Garrix.


Nah, Antipode is way cuter.


----------



## Roman Empire

Exquisitor said:


> Nah, Antipode is way cuter.


Would you also say that, if Martin Garrix posted his picture here?! DO YOU?!


----------



## Kurt Wagner

apa said:


> They have to be like this.


oh stahp it... :blushed:



> Do you want a serious answer?


Ja.


----------



## Exquisitor

apa said:


> Would you also say that, if Martin Garrix posted his picture here?! DO YOU?!


You'd better believe I'd tell it to his face. I don't _do _bullshit.


----------



## Roman Empire

Exquisitor said:


> You'd better believe I'd tell it to his face. I don't _do _bullshit.


Then what do you do?


----------



## Exquisitor

apa said:


> Then what do you do?


I just do, man. I just do.


----------



## Roman Empire

Exquisitor said:


> I just do, man. I just do.


How do you do? Diddly do? Scooby do? Dido dodo... DOH!


----------



## Exquisitor

apa said:


> How do you do? Diddly do? Scooby do? Dido dodo... DOH!


I do very well, thank you. How d'you do?


----------



## Antipode

Agni of the Wands said:


> So you want me to share my ideas, or? Tell you my idea of you? lol


I want you to post pictures so others will post pictures! Haha.


----------



## Antipode

apa said:


> Wow you look like Martin Garrix.


Is that a good thing? D:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Antipode said:


> Is that a good thing? D:







You be a huggable one.


----------



## Antipode

Luke Skywalker said:


> You be a huggable one.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Antipode said:


>


I'll try.










.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Oh damn.


----------



## Antipode




----------



## Kurt Wagner

Antipode said:


> View attachment 394754


There you are. I love your hair. 










Don't mind the fact that I don't rate. I don't like rating.


----------



## Antipode

Luke Skywalker said:


> There you are. I love your hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the fact that I don't rate. I don't like rating.


Haha, do you post pictures, at least!


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Casss said:


> If you're referring to my avatar then yes. Ginny is me in ginger form.


She's awesome.


----------



## Casss

Luke Skywalker said:


> She's awesome.


Yep. That's why she's me


----------



## SevSevens

Slagasauras said:


> I'm an adult I swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you is something special tooty.


----------



## Slagasauras

SevSevens said:


> you is something special tooty.


My dad's middle name is toots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SevSevens

Slagasauras said:


> My dad's middle name is toots
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're a hot guy. It makes sense...mr. young jude law.


----------



## Slagasauras

SevSevens said:


> You're a hot guy. It makes sense...mr. young jude law.


Wut lol I look like shit with a shit coated filling and outer core


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Slagasauras said:


> I'm an adult I swear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I give you and your post coital/post cuddling with your kitty, tennant-in-dr-who sexy hair a 12


----------



## Slagasauras

psychedelicmango said:


> I give you and your post coital/post cuddling with your kitty, tennant-in-dr-who sexy hair a 12


Omg everyone thinks I'm pretty you do care you all really do care 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Slagasauras said:


> Omg everyone thinks I'm pretty you do care you all really do care
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don't care, we just think you're pretty :tongue:


----------



## Slagasauras

psychedelicmango said:


> We don't care, we just think you're pretty :tongue:


Savage as hell m8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Slagasauras said:


> Savage as hell m8
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slagasauras

psychedelicmango said:


>


I don't do hugs mango! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Slagasauras said:


> I don't do hugs mango!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who asked you? :kitteh:


----------



## SevSevens

I am a deadly handsom individual.

Please do not click on the link...don't even rate me...a rating for me would be a lie.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

@Luke Skywalker 

where's your picture biatch? (that isn't a picture of mark hamill)


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Axwell said:


> @Luke Skywalker
> 
> where's your picture biatch? (that isn't a picture of mark hamill)


Only my beloved Miles will know what I look like, and that _after _we marry.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Luke Skywalker *slams fist on table*
*stands up and towers over you as you sit opposite me*
*looks you right in the eye*
Now Mr. Skywalker, I came here to see a photograph of you and find out what you look like, and... God dammit! *clenches fist* I'm gonna get one! No one is leaving the premises of Hot Or Not until I get what I want. Is that clear, hostage? *raises eyebrow*


----------



## Kurt Wagner

AddictiveMuse said:


> @Luke Skywalker *slams fist on table*
> *stands up and towers over you as you sit opposite me*
> *looks you right in the eye*
> Now Mr. Skywalker, I came here to see a photograph of you and find out what you look like, and... God dammit! *clenches fist* I'm gonna get one! No one is leaving the premises of Hot Or Not until I get what I want. Is that clear, hostage? *raises eyebrow*


I stand by my principles.

Miles Miles Miles.


----------



## gmaslin

sweetraglansweater said:


> i feel confused by men's facial hair. it's subversive.


LOL. 

Another perC member and I are considering throwing a party to meet some of the people we read here. It will probably be logistically inconvenient to many of you because the perC membership is global. It will be in NYC in November. If you will be in NYC then and you're interested in attending, message me so we can plan the requirements.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

gmaslin said:


> LOL.
> 
> Another perC member and I are considering throwing a party to meet some of the people we read here. It will probably be logistically inconvenient to many of you because the perC membership is global. It will be in NYC in November. If you will be in NYC then and you're interested in attending, message me so we can plan the requirements.


so funny. for one I am on the east coast.


----------



## piano

SevSevens said:


> I am a deadly handsom individual.
> 
> Please do not click on the link...don't even rate me...a rating for me would be a lie.


i love aesop but i do not love that song


----------



## with water

i cant play the piano said:


> i love aesop but i do not love that song


I love Rhymesayers but I do not love Aesop.


----------



## piano

of cups said:


> I love Rhymesayers but I do not love Aesop.


get out of this thread!!! aesop's the shit. who do you like?


----------



## with water

i cant play the piano said:


> get out of this thread!!! aesop's the shit. who do you like?


Atmosphere and E&A


----------



## piano

of cups said:


> Atmosphere and E&A


i saw atmosphere live last may. i met and had a beer with ant!


----------



## with water

i cant play the piano said:


> i saw atmosphere live last may. i met and had a beer with ant!


Well fuck you. Not taking me... *pouts*


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> i love aesop but i do not love that song


Well I listened to all his early shit when I was in high-school until I choked on it, puked it, and ate it again.

So now I'm going to listen to his new shit.

I've heard float, bazooka tooth, labor days, and music for earth worms at least 10,000,000 times by now and wall to wall, song to song.

I've seen Aesop Rock in at least 20 shows and I've seen rhymesayers before anyone knew who they were and I even hung out with Eyedea for a while back in 2002 when he stayed at my place when he came to visit our college to play a show.

I got no beef with you but if you can't dig the man from wall to wall then you ain't truly a fan...you're probably just really young or something and don't understand.

You know what...forget it...whatever...leave it alone...I'll forget it too...


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> i saw atmosphere live last may. i met and had a beer with ant!


That sounds like Ant...he'll have a beer with just about anyone.


----------



## SevSevens

of cups said:


> Atmosphere and E&A


You ain't no true E&A fan son if you can't get with Aes Grizzle.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Is this the music thread? 

I'm just gonna post a pic, er, vid. 































You can totally see my hand. It's so hawt.


----------



## SevSevens

johnnyyukon said:


> Is this the music thread?
> 
> I'm just gonna post a pic, er, vid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can totally see my hand. It's so hawt.


YOU ANIMAL! I give your foot a 10/10.


----------



## piano

SevSevens said:


> Well I listened to all his early shit when I was in high-school until I choked on it, puked it, and ate it again.
> 
> So now I'm going to listen to his new shit.
> 
> I've heard float, bazooka tooth, labor days, and music for earth worms at least 10,000,000 times by now and wall to wall, song to song.
> 
> I've seen Aesop Rock in at least 20 shows and I've seen rhymesayers before anyone knew who they were and I even hung out with Eyedea for a while back in 2002 when he stayed at my place when he came to visit our college to play a show.
> 
> I got no beef with you but if you can't dig the man from wall to wall then you ain't truly a fan...you're probably just really young or something and don't understand.
> 
> You know what...forget it...whatever...leave it alone...I'll forget it too...


naw i'm a hardcore fan


----------



## SevSevens

i cant play the piano said:


> naw i'm a hardcore fan


I said just forget...leave it alone...and I'll forget it too. It's not even worth time.


----------



## johnnyyukon

SevSevens said:


> YOU ANIMAL! I give your foot a 10/10.




thanks, I'd still be a virgin if it wasn't for that stunning foot.


----------



## SevSevens

johnnyyukon said:


> thanks, I'd still be a virgin if it wasn't for that stunning foot.


I know sugar bear. So would I. :wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:roud::blushed::mellow:


----------



## piano

SevSevens said:


> I said just forget...leave it alone...and I'll forget it too. It's not even worth time.


yea don't worry i got it the first time. where's your face at though?


----------



## Kito

posting this one again because I'm a slut


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kito said:


> posting this one again because I'm a slut


9/10....and you're prude ass has not earned the right to be called a slut :dry:


----------



## Theobruh

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 9/10....and you're prude ass does not earned the right to be called a slut :dry:
> 
> View attachment 397890
> View attachment 397898


Post some new pictures of yourself :dry:
I don't believe that you wear the same ensemble for all photographs.


----------



## Kito

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 9/10....and you're prude ass does not earned the right to be called a slut :dry:
> 
> View attachment 397890
> View attachment 397898


Nor does your thirsty ass have the right to determine anything I should do.

Besides, who says I'm prude with anyone I'm actually interested in?


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> They were animals tell the others to end their sexual objectification


no i made them tea and cupcakes. they should be thanking me, not plotting to murder me. justice for all, even for those who don't deserve it. that's what i always say


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

i cant play the piano said:


> no i made them tea and cupcakes. they should be thanking me, not plotting to murder me. justice for all, even for those who don't deserve it. that's what i always say


And tell me why.


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> And tell me why.


if you squint your eyes while looking at the sky you should be able to see me weeping


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

i cant play the piano said:


> if you squint your eyes while looking at the sky you should be able to see me weeping


You are here and you are not yet breathing you will be revived soon however


----------



## piano

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You are here and you are not yet breathing you will be revived soon however


dr. seuss what are you doing in yoda's body get out of there we have things to do, places to see, people to meet, shit to disturb


----------



## SevSevens

airotciV said:


> Sexting between Yoda and airotciV ensues:
> 
> airotciV: What are you wearing?
> Grandmaster Yoda: My spectacles and a smile.
> airotciV: Adjust them
> Grandmaster Yoda: And then?
> airotciV: *moans* Clean the lenses
> Grandmaster Yoda: And then?
> airotciV: *pants* put them back on and take out your lightsaber...
> Grandmaster Yoda: And then?
> airotciV: *fans self* turn it on...slowly
> Grandmaster Yoda: And then?


lol...classic fan fiction.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall




----------



## Kore

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I never wanted to meet a female, I only wanted to sniff them in a way similar to how dogs sniff each other.


That's just like you, always denying what your heart wants. Why won't you admit it?!

*cue wailing*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

airotciV said:


> That's just like you, always denying what your heart wants. Why won't you admit it?!
> 
> *cue wailing*


I misrepresent not. I have simple desires and simple functions. Therefore you are incorrect to be incorrect.


----------



## Kore

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I misrepresent not. I have simple desires and simple functions. Therefore you are incorrect to be incorrect.


Don't try to talk your way out of this...again!


----------



## SevSevens

airotciV said:


> Don't try to talk your way out of this...again!


lol...you keep ragging on yoda so hard...

it's so funny...I'm literally falling off my seat laughing at you clowns.


----------



## Kore

SevSevens said:


> lol...you keep ragging on yoda so hard...
> 
> it's so funny...I'm literally falling off my seat laughing at you clowns.


It's the only way I know how to express my deep-seated feelings of insecurity.  

@Grandmaster Yoda, I'm getting glasses soon so I'll take a pic to continue the sexting thing we obviously have going.


----------



## with water

Fine, fine, fine... Here's the most recent pic I have.












....I'm the second from the left. I think. The guy on the left. lol


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

airotciV said:


> Don't try to talk your way out of this...again!


I have done no such thing and yet you still accuse me. Why?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

airotciV said:


> It's the only way I know how to express my deep-seated feelings of insecurity.
> 
> @Grandmaster Yoda, I'm getting glasses soon so I'll take a pic to continue the sexting thing we obviously have going.


Sexting is a legal violation.


----------



## Roman Empire

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SevSevens

apa said:


> View attachment 398706
> 
> View attachment 398714
> 
> View attachment 398722


Apa, you cold dawg...10/10.

Bone chilling....my sizzle nizzle drizzle wizzle fizzle fizz.


----------



## Roman Empire

Screenshot by Lightshot in daylight also.


----------



## Tzara

Komorebi said:


> *to
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are relatively new? Couldn't tell. :tongue: So you do wear the same two outfits in every picture. Makes sense :ball:


How could you tell? Hes naked in half of them..


----------



## Theobruh

Tzara said:


> How could you tell? Hes naked in half of them..


True...


----------



## with water

So what do 'thanks' mean in a thread like this? lmao


----------



## Tzara

of cups said:


> So what do 'thanks' mean in a thread like this? lmao


Depends. 
For some its "you're hot"
For most its "you're not hot, but I'm too kind to actually tell you that so thank you for posting in this thread, here is your 7/10, the minimum points I can make myself give in this thread.)
For one person it means: "I thank every single picture on the entire forum" 
aka @Wellsy.


----------



## cinnabun

of cups said:


> So what do 'thanks' mean in a thread like this? lmao


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Rinnie said:


>


About five people are looking at me in the wrong way


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Tzara said:


> Depends.
> For some its "you're hot"
> For most its "you're not hot, but I'm too kind to actually tell you that so thank you for posting in this thread, here is your 7/10, the minimum points I can make myself give in this thread.)
> For one person it means: "I thank every single picture on the entire forum"
> aka @Wellsy.


But isn't Wellsy a pan sexual and therefore attracted to everything?


----------



## with water

Rinnie said:


>


But I'm a booty vurgen


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Tzara said:


> Depends.
> For some its "you're hot"
> *For most its "you're not hot, but I'm too kind to actually tell you that so thank you for posting in this thread, here is your 7/10, the minimum points I can make myself give in this thread.)*
> For one person it means: "I thank every single picture on the entire forum"
> aka @Wellsy.


...

oh the memories just came flooding back

*stands up in front of the hot or not thread*

*points to a random member*
YOU GET A 7/10!

*points to another*
YOU GET A 7/10!

*points to another*
AND YOU GET A 7/10!

*stands with arms outstretched eagerly*
YOU ALL GET A 7/10!


----------



## SevSevens

View attachment 399682


You know it's a good day when you don't see "Redrum" written on your mirror.


----------



## Tzara

AddictiveMuse said:


> ...
> 
> oh the memories just came flooding back
> 
> *stands up in front of the hot or not thread*
> 
> *points to a random member*
> YOU GET A 7/10!
> 
> *points to another*
> YOU GET A 7/10!
> 
> *points to another*
> AND YOU GET A 7/10!
> 
> *stands with arms outstretched eagerly*
> YOU ALL GET A 7/10!


Wait... memories? Have things changed on this thread???


----------



## Kore

Tzara said:


> Wait... memories? Have things changed on this thread???


Yeah it's more ruthless now. Like your avatar puppy: 1/10.


----------



## Tzara

airotciV said:


> Yeah it's more ruthless now. Like your avatar puppy: 1/10.


Sounds awesome ^^ maybe i should start posting here nao :tongue:


----------



## Kore

Tzara said:


> Sounds awesome ^^ maybe i should start posting here nao :tongue:


Okay but I'm going to use my own system to rate you, if you do. The number system is up to 7 but I won't use numbers, I'll use colors instead: red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo and violet. And it's a pyramid rating system so both 1 and 7 are not the highest or lowest you can get but you won't get numbers anyway, you're getting colors. I'm also going to mix colors when a particularly beautiful feature outweighs a non-preferable feature. Okay, my body is ready for your post and I'm going to stay on this page hitting refresh until you allow me to unleash this rating system on you.


----------



## Tzara

airotciV said:


> Okay but I'm going to use my own system to rate you, if you do. The number system is up to 7 but I won't use numbers, I'll use colors instead: red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo and violet. And it's a pyramid rating system so both 1 and 7 are not the highest or lowest you can get but you won't get numbers anyway, you're getting colors. I'm also going to mix colors when a particularly beautiful feature outweighs a non-preferable feature. Okay, my body is ready for your post and I'm going to stay on this page hitting refresh until you allow me to unleash this rating system on you.


Lol im not posting pictures. I meant rating others


----------



## Kore

Tzara said:


> Lol im not posting pictures. I meant rating others


Ask @AddictiveMuse, she's like always happy to post full face pictures.


----------



## Tzara

airotciV said:


> Ask @AddictiveMuse, she's like always happy to post full face pictures.


Why are you so enthusiastic about this? :happy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kito said:


> *Nor does your thirsty ass have the right to determine anything I should do.*
> Besides, who says I'm prude with anyone I'm actually interested in?


well, Mr. Rebel, when you say you're slutty in one thread and then turn around and say "sexuality is a very private thing for me" in another....yeah, that's a contradiction worth pointing out :tongue:


----------



## MaggieMay

_
I'm not a fan of posting more than one photo, honestly, because it feels rather...overzealous, I suppose. However, I have a current fascination with how we change over the matter of a few years. It's as if those changes occur slowly and all at once simultaneously. Two a few years back and one recently.
And that is that._


----------



## SevSevens

MaggieMay said:


> View attachment 400058
> 
> 
> View attachment 400066
> 
> 
> View attachment 400106
> 
> 
> _
> I'm not a fan of posting more than one photo, honestly, because it feels rather...overzealous, I suppose. However, I have a current fascination with how we change over the matter of a few years. It's as if you those changes occur slowly and all at once simultaneously. Two a few years back and one recently.
> And that is that._


10's.


----------



## Kore

Tzara said:


> Why are you so enthusiastic about this? :happy:


My sarcasm isn't translating well. Lol I'm just making posts that make me laugh.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## SevSevens

Swordsman of Mana said:


> View attachment 400346
> View attachment 400354
> View attachment 400362
> View attachment 400370


9/10, 9/10, 9/10, (7/10 * 1.4/10)

So sorry to give you a seven...but my name is sev after all and if you complete the operation you might get a 10


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Swordsman of Mana said:


> View attachment 400346
> View attachment 400354
> View attachment 400362
> View attachment 400370


I'd hit it from behind, even if it looks like you haven't showered in days (perhaps because of it). 

9/10


----------



## Casss

I'm trying again...took the first pic earlier today. lol ignore the other two I kept failing :laughing:


----------



## SevSevens

Casss said:


> I'm trying again...took the first pic earlier today. The one where my hair is darker is from a few months ago.
> 
> View attachment 400506
> 
> 
> View attachment 400554


Yeah....I'm going to have to say that you're a 

* *















How old are you though?


----------



## Casss

SevSevens said:


> Yeah....I'm going to have to say that you're a
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you though?


lol thanks too bad I can't figure out how to properly post pictures on here lol it took me like 2,000 tries. I'm 17 woot.


----------



## Alles_Paletti

of cups said:


> So what do 'thanks' mean in a thread like this? lmao





Tzara said:


> Depends.
> For some its "you're hot"
> For most its "you're not hot, but I'm too kind to actually tell you that so thank you for posting in this thread, here is your 7/10, the minimum points I can make myself give in this thread.)
> For one person it means: "I thank every single picture on the entire forum"
> aka _Wellsy_ .


For me it means "I like this post". I know, weird . Please don't judge me :crying:


----------



## Wellsy

Alles_Paletti said:


> For me it means "I like this post". I know, weird . Please don't judge me :crying:


GTFO, you disgust me, I can't believe you'd say such a thing. 



















XD


----------



## Kore

Swordsman of Mana said:


> View attachment 400346
> View attachment 400354
> View attachment 400362
> View attachment 400370


Hot. I prefer messy you. Looks like we'd be morning buddies.
_________________

My new old-school hairstyle.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Casss said:


> I'm trying again...took the first pic earlier today. lol ignore the other two I kept failing :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 400506


8 solid 8


* *




I like that Ginny Weasly avatar. Though I personally never liked her much and the Harry and Ginny thing happened way too quickly..
If it's Harry Potter character for an avatar I'd rather Luna Lovegood. I'd have given you a 9 :wink:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

airotciV said:


> Hot. I prefer messy you. Looks like we'd be morning buddies.
> _________________
> 
> My new old-school hairstyle.


Loving the old school hairstyle! Looks classy

I also just really love any throwback to that era in time. In fact I'm listening to Frank Sinatra right now... Puts me in a good mood xD


----------



## Kore

AddictiveMuse said:


> Loving the old school hairstyle! Looks classy
> 
> I also just really love any throwback to that era in time. In fact I'm listening to Frank Sinatra right now... Puts me in a good mood xD


Oh yeah, I love this one. Someone sing it to me.


----------



## Casss

AddictiveMuse said:


> 8 solid 8
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that Ginny Weasly avatar. Though I personally never liked her much and the Harry and Ginny thing happened way too quickly..
> If it's Harry Potter character for an avatar I'd rather Luna Lovegood. I'd have given you a 9 :wink:


Why thank you, love. 

:shocked: AND JUST WHY DIDN'T YOU LIKE GINNY?
Luna is great she's just a bit too "out there" for my taste.


----------



## SevSevens

airotciV said:


> Hot. I prefer messy you. Looks like we'd be morning buddies.
> _________________
> 
> My new old-school hairstyle.


9.5/10


----------



## peter pettishrooms

I broke my g-string after I took this. Ladies. ;D


----------



## SevSevens

acidicwithpanic said:


> View attachment 401690
> 
> I broke my g-string after I took this. Ladies. ;D


9.555556


----------



## SevSevens

don't be too flattered with a 9 to 9.9....I've only given a few tens.


----------



## The Capture of Time

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=42340" target="_blank">unctuousbutler</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->







(Just something random, to watch.. - Youtubers; jacksepticeye and Markiplier.


----------



## buglover3

Just posted this on the INTP page... Why not give it a try...


----------



## SevSevens

buglover3 said:


> View attachment 401730
> 
> 
> Just posted this on the INTP page... Why not give it a try...


This is my last rating for the night. (9.55678421 - .000000001)

Sorry, my calculator is broken. It's too hot in here.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Am I hot or am I not hot?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

That's right, I have no shame!

Lol, "Oh no, don't do it Justin Timberlake, don't pull it off!"


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

That's no proof, furthermore it could be anybody's tit.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dana Scully said:


> That's no proof, furthermore it could be anybody's tit.


Exactly!

"Boyz gone wild":blushed:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

GhostShadow said:


> Exactly!


That was to provoke a contest, hopefully with a few more cups. Nevermind.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dana Scully said:


> That was to provoke a contest, hopefully with a few more cups. Nevermind.


I bet I just rocked your world; ammirite?

I bet your pants just exploded off by the sheer badassery goin' on in DA HOUSE!!!


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

GhostShadow said:


> I bet I just rocked your world; ammirite?
> 
> I bet your pants just exploded off by the sheer badassery goin' on in DA HOUSE!!!


It was such a bold move.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

GhostShadow said:


> I think it's the female of the human species


Aah.

Are there more of them?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dana Scully said:


> It was such a bold move.


I take no prisoners. I just run in with a stick full of dynamite in my hand with my trigger finger always ready, and that's how I do business. Bam.


BAM! 

BAM!

*Blows off gun smoke*


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

GhostShadow said:


> I take no prisoners. I just run in with a stick full of dynamite in my hand with my trigger finger always ready, and that's how I do business. Bam.
> 
> 
> BAM!
> 
> BAM!
> 
> *Blows off gun smoke*


Mesmerizing, can't wait to handcuff you.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Luke Skywalker said:


> Aah.
> 
> Are there more of them?


Well, I think they like malls and hair salons; but I'm not sure! I have no ventured from out my rock for very long, don't take my word for it.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dana Scully said:


> Mesmerizing, can't wait to handcuff you.


: O 

Then you'd have to grope me all you want, wouldn't you? I don't know how I feel about this. 

Look, I'm just like Iggy Pop; it's not seriously, or personal, I just like to never wear a shirt. Like how some people hate wearing underwear or socks. 










Gosh, he's like my hero or somethin'


----------



## Kurt Wagner

GhostShadow said:


> Well, I think they like malls and hair salons; but I'm not sure! I have no ventured from out my rock for very long, don't take my word for it.


But I thought everybody liked that.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

GhostShadow said:


> : O
> 
> Then you'd have to grope me all you want, wouldn't you? I don't know how I feel about this.
> 
> Look, I'm just like Iggy Pop; it's not seriously, or personal, I just like to never wear a shirt. Like how some people hate wearing underwear or socks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, he's like my hero or somethin'


Chickening out. I do that to most of men. Because I don't need to walk around with dynamite to be hot as hell. 

Where are these C-cups already?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dana Scully said:


> Chickening out. I do that to most of men. Because I don't need to walk around with dynamite to be hot as hell.
> 
> Where are these C-cups already?


What? naw, I am too skinny right now, I'd be embarrassed. I have lost a fair amount of weight and I do not like how I look right now.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

GhostShadow said:


> What? naw, I am too skinny right now, I'd be embarrassed. I have lost a fair amount of weight and I do not like how I look right now.



I was a prostitute and a mother bordello, did and dealt drugs, traffic of white women (risky for me), am a pure pro use children for sexual tourism, and they fucked my wife so much I'm now called Al Pacino. 

Seriously, who cares, you're fun enough to play along.


----------



## with water

Hot. We're referring to ourselves, right?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dana Scully said:


> I was a prostitute and a mother bordello, did and dealt drugs, traffic of white women (risky for me), am a pure pro use children for sexual tourism, and they fucked my wife so much I'm now called Al Pacino.
> 
> Seriously, who cares, you're fun enough to play along.


Whoa, you're fucking dark.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

GhostShadow said:


> Whoa, you're fucking dark.



No, I'm fucking light. Too bad you can't get it.


----------



## MirTeiwazAt

So I will *only post this one* and I am super ultra embarrassed. Don't be too mean, ok? ><


----------



## Dasein

MirTeiwazAt said:


> So I will *only post this one* and I am super ultra embarrassed. Don't be too mean, ok? ><


There are so many lovely women on this forum.


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> I'd say four hundred.
> 
> Tea, anybody?


Fuck yes...someone rated me. and the word is you don't even rate...so your rating is wroth 10000 times more.

I'm so freaking hot everyones' particles are vibrating at accelerated rates and soon we'll all be sucked into a black hole.

EDIT: Oh yeah...let's get some tea.

Right now.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

koalaroo said:


> They see me rollin', they see me hatin'?


I'm not white and nerdy : (

I'm just a freak

I feel asthough this song fits my essence more


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> Fuck yes...someone rated me. and the word is you don't even rate...so your rating is wroth 10000 times more.


There is words about me..... ? 

0.o



> I'm so freaking hot everyones' particles are vibrating at accelerated rates and soon we'll all be sucked into a black hole.


Stahp please I wanna live.



> EDIT: Oh yeah...let's get some tea.
> 
> Right now.


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> There is words about me..... ?
> 
> 0.o
> 
> 
> Stahp please I wanna live.













* *




these words are actually words that you've written that I've read on this very thread when I was lurking you


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these words are actually words that you've written that I've read on this very thread when I was lurking you


I see. So you've been observing me, Elliott Smith fan.


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> I see. So you've been observing me, Elliott Smith fan.


Omg...you just held the mirror up back at me. I feel so reflected!

You a smith fan too?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> You a smith fan too?


But of course.

That's the first I heard.


* *


----------



## NomadLeviathan

i cant play the piano said:


> that reflection though


Does it need saying? _Haht._

Beach season is over. Time to pack it back on for warmth in winter!

Which is _least desirable_ and unattractive?










1. The moobs?
2. The gut?
3. Lovehandles?
4. The under chin?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

koalaroo said:


> Haha thanks, Wellsy! They are perty damned blue, aren't they?


Swordsman of Mana would go crazy for you. You only lack the penis.


----------



## Stelmaria

koalaroo said:


>


Gorgeous. Just as I always imagined.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I feel like I just stepped into a porno!

MY EYEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## koalaroo

snowy leopard said:


> gorgeous. Just as i always imagined.


lol!


----------



## candycane75




----------



## SevSevens

Ladies and Gentleman...the truth is here...

Please prime your fingers for the perfect ten...do not look at the picture without listening to this..





* *















Look at that perfect specimen of man beef....my raging pectoral muscles are all but exploding from my picture...and my six pack abs rival that guy Chan on youtube.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

So now, if I posted myself shirtless as well, would this come off as somehow ****-erotic?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> Ladies and Gentleman...the truth is here...
> 
> Please prime your fingers for the perfect ten...do not look at the picture without listening to this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that perfect specimen of man beef....my raging pectoral muscles are all but exploding from my picture...and my six pack abs rival that guy Chan on youtube.


Did you just post slow dancing in a burning room by John Mayer?

You like Mayer?

I like Mayer...

I like you.


----------



## SevSevens

GhostShadow said:


> So now, if I posted myself shirtless as well, would this come off as somehow ****-erotic?


Yes. But there is nothing wrong with that. In fact, it is called for.


----------



## SevSevens

AddictiveMuse said:


> Did you just post slow dancing in a burning room by John Mayer?
> 
> You like Mayer?
> 
> I like Mayer...
> 
> I like you.


Oh yeah. Been getting my sexy on to his playlist on youtube.


----------



## johnnyyukon

NomadLeviathan said:


> Does it need saying? _Haht._
> 
> Beach season is over. Time to pack it back on for warmth in winter!
> 
> Which is _least desirable_ and unattractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The moobs?
> 2. The gut?
> 3. Lovehandles?
> 4. The under chin?


Respect, my friend, respect.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

johnnyyukon said:


> Respect, my friend, respect.


For growing lazy and fat? Or for burning said image on all your lovely retinas?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> Ladies and Gentleman...the truth is here...
> 
> Please prime your fingers for the perfect ten...do not look at the picture without listening to this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that perfect specimen of man beef....my raging pectoral muscles are all but exploding from my picture...and my six pack abs rival that guy Chan on youtube.


This is hilarious.



GhostShadow said:


> So now, if I posted myself shirtless as well, would this come off as somehow ****-erotic?


It would be perfect.


----------



## johnnyyukon

NomadLeviathan said:


> For growing lazy and fat? Or for burning said image on all your lovely retinas?


Latter


----------



## NomadLeviathan

johnnyyukon said:


> Latter


Shame is a wonderful motivator. I've read it's why Arnie cut all his jeans to expose his lesser bottom half. 

Now when I go for another pizza or Chinese, I can think back to that post and salivate over my future _Haht! 10/10!_ ratings on PerC and cook chicken instead.


----------



## johnnyyukon

NomadLeviathan said:


> Shame is a wonderful motivator. I've read it's why Arnie cut all his jeans to expose his lesser bottom half.
> 
> Now when I go for another pizza or Chinese, I can think back to that post and salivate over my future _Haht! 10/10!_ ratings on PerC and cook chicken instead.


That's the spirit!!


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> 
> It would be perfect.


 @GhostShadow

we're waiting.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=57597" target="_blank">GhostShadow</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> we're waiting.


Only you are though. I won't be the third wheel.

Oh, you gotta play this too. Classic:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

SevSevens said:


> @_GhostShadow_
> 
> we're waiting.


Hey, I'm not gay, mang. I don't know what you're into, but dicks is not it. Fuckin' KFC Mc bucket o' codswalloper


----------



## Kurt Wagner

GhostShadow said:


> Hey, I'm not gay, mang. I don't know what you're into, but dicks is not it. Fuckin' KFC Mc bucket o' codswalloper


You spoiled everything now Sev will cry himself to sleep.

:tongue:


----------



## SevSevens

GhostShadow said:


> Hey, I'm not gay, mang. I don't know what you're into, but dicks is not it. Fuckin' KFC Mc bucket o' codswalloper


my sexual orientation must always remain a mystery if I am to be my true self.


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> You spoiled everything now Sev will cry himself to sleep.
> 
> :tongue:


I'm crying over the toilet.


----------



## Slagasauras

Doge and I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowsRunner

SevSevens said:


> my sexual orientation must always remain a mystery if I am to be my true self.


****


----------



## SevSevens

GhostShadow said:


> ****


Shadow! Ghost!


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> my sexual orientation must always remain a mystery if I am to be my true self.


I won't tell anyone to click on that blue book then.


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> I won't tell anyone to click on that blue book then.


Let them see the book. The book is full of lies.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

SevSevens said:


> Shadow! Ghost!


----------



## SevSevens

GhostShadow said:


>


momma always said never swing at a shadow...the shadows are Ra's al Ghul's destiny.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

SevSevens said:


> momma always said never swing at a shadow...the shadows are Ra's al Ghul's destiny.


I just thought it was really funny, and I guess I was trying to say "Don't F*** wit me, you don't know what I's got under my sleeve, fool's crazy!"

But it's probably more like "don't talk to that guy, he's crazy"


----------



## SevSevens

GhostShadow said:


> I just thought it was really funny, and I guess I was trying to say "Don't F*** wit me, you don't know what I's got under my sleeve, fool's crazy!"
> 
> But it's probably more like "don't talk to that guy, he's crazy"


crazy like this?


----------



## hal0hal0

johnnyyukon said:


> Ok so first one is my driving bitch face, don't judge. I asked Jesus for a "hawt" rating so we'll see if he's real or not.


Well, I'm Jesus' intern (unpaid, mind you). He's on sabbatical so can't be here to comment, so I'm subbing in for him atm; he just texted me back and just said "muy caliente" whatever that means. 

I dig the beard styles; you can pull off a variety of them (curious about mutton chops now...). The first is similar to my boss Jesus' actually.

I don't really see "driving bitch face." Maybe the thousand-yard-stare. Seems too introspective and contemplative, actually. Thoughtful, methinks.


----------



## SevSevens

You remind me of my hot cousin. The one I've always wanted to sleep with.


----------



## bender477

SevSevens said:


> You remind me of my hot cousin. The one I've always wanted to sleep with.


does he have a seven inch banana?


----------



## SevSevens

I don't know. Sometimes I see him peeling it but he doesn't like to hold bananas in public. We're the curious George family.


----------



## bender477

I have a banana you can hold. it's EIGHT INCHES, purple, silicone, and sparkly


----------



## SevSevens

Does it have good texture? My velvet tongue is sensitive to certain types of fiborous foods.


----------



## bender477

yes a nice smooth surface for your tongue to slide across but may I request that you not bite into it as you will do irreparable damage
you may, however, deep throat it as it your wont.


----------



## SevSevens

Lol. I will never put a purple banana anywhere near my fragile sensitive lips. I am not that kind of banana eater.


----------



## bender477

i'm told the angelina jolie effect last no longer than a week in senstive individuals


----------



## SevSevens

bender477 said:


> i'm told the angelina jolie effect last no longer than a week in senstive individuals


And I am told I have a penchant for respectably and gracefully imbibing, slowly, with tortuously tempting hand control, long, fat bananas.

What is your point?


----------



## bender477

SevSevens said:


> And I am told I have a penchant for respectably and gracefully imbibing, slowly, with tortuously tempting hand control, long, fat bananas.
> 
> What is your point?


what's your point? that you had a crack habit?


----------



## SevSevens

AdroElectro said:


> 2 photos, regular hair color and red hair. Sorry in advance for any sideways pics, my phone is dumb.
> 
> View attachment 411170
> 
> 
> View attachment 411178


It seems like you are quite the fan of Dragon Ball Z...


----------



## SevSevens

bender477 said:


> what's your point? that you had a crack habit?


Touché . Shall we just sit on this bench and agree to be friends, good friends, who eat bananas side by side under a fading sun as dusk settles and the night overhead foreshadows more banana eating?


----------



## bender477

SevSevens said:


> Shall we just sit on this bench and agree to be friends


sorry, going for jokes not insults there, I lurve the funnies more than I lurve you, or bananas for that matter

we already are friends, you sent me a friend request. friendship status on an online social network is the ultimate signal of a deep & close relationship after all.


----------



## SevSevens

bender477 said:


> sorry, going for jokes not insults there, I lurve the funnies more than I lurve you, or bananas
> 
> we already are friends, you sent me a friend request. friendship status on an online social network is the ultimate signal of a deep & close relationship after all.


Yes. I know. This has gone on for a while now, this back and forth between you and I. If each post were an inch though, it still would not match the longest banana I have put in my throat, cough, mouth.

I just want to say that you have made my day and I am fist pumping all the way to the gym. This is a cause for celebration. What is your favorite music? Put that on now and Imagine that we have some sort of distant psychic reverie between us, as you said, friendship status on an online social networks is the ultimate signal of a deep & close friendship.

And thank you for accepting my friend request.


----------



## bender477

SevSevens said:


> all the way to the gym


bananas make good locker room snacks, helpful hint. you can always find a dozen or so in any given weight room.


----------



## SevSevens

bender477 said:


> bananas make good locker room snacks, helpful hint. you can always find a dozen or so in any given weight room.


It's actually true. I have a few in my gym bag...and I'm sure some other people do as well. I'm sure we could all share our bananas and make a banana salad.


----------



## SevSevens

I have to go so hard...peace! I'm grabbing another banana and bouncing...with it in my hands as I run out to the car.


----------



## bender477

SevSevens said:


> I'm sure we could all share our bananas and make a banana salad.


with so many cooks at the pot, tapioca pudding might not be overambitious


----------



## AddictiveMuse

AdroElectro said:


> 2 photos, regular hair color and red hair. Sorry in advance for any sideways pics, my phone is dumb.
> 
> View attachment 411170
> 
> 
> View attachment 411178


All these handsome boys. Another 8 roud:


----------



## bender477

bender477 said:


> with so many cocks at the pot, tapioca pudding might not be overambitious


**FIXED**

I can't believe no one got this, I'm v, v disappointed in you PerC. all that wordplay for nothing.


----------



## SevSevens

bender477 said:


> **FIXED**
> 
> I can't believe no one got this, I'm v, v disappointed in you PerC. all that wordplay for nothing.


you back for some banana talk? Huh?


----------



## mhysa

dumping some pics here 4 validation. bonus leather pants for the ladies


----------



## FakeLefty

mhysa said:


> dumping some pictures here because i have it all
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiny baby kitty
> 
> View attachment 411978
> 
> 
> big-ass eyes snapchat filter bullshit
> 
> View attachment 411986
> 
> 
> semi-candid party pix with friends (i have those)
> 
> View attachment 411994
> 
> 
> and leather pants for the ladies
> 
> View attachment 412002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are all of these so tiny god dammit


Photos are too tiny. 0/10


----------



## FakeLefty

After digging through some photos, I found this:

Me, 2 years ago:


----------



## mhysa

FakeLefty said:


> Photos are too tiny. 0/10


i fixed it, now you have to tell me i'm pretty!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

@_mhysa_ Girl you fine. 9/10. Love the pants in the last photo.

I'll give this a shot. Some recent selfies:


----------



## FakeLefty

mhysa said:


> i fixed it, now you have to tell me i'm pretty!


Poorly drawn octopus. Still 0/10.


----------



## mhysa

FakeLefty said:


> Poorly drawn octopus. Still 0/10.


how dare you


----------



## Loki Grim

I'm definitely nothing special, but I wanted to post here anyway.. because I can!! ha. Not sure if I have posted in this thread before or not.. I would give myself a 5 and 1/2..


----------



## ShadowsRunner

mhysa said:


> dumping some pics here 4 validation. bonus leather pants for the ladies


Well, I don`t really like to rate, but I`d totally give you a 10. You are very pretty I think. Why do you need validation :shocked:

Except that you look like you might be too young for me...


----------



## mhysa

GhostShadow said:


> Well, I don`t really like to rate, but I`d totally give you a 10. You are very pretty I think. Why do you need validation :shocked:
> 
> Except that you look like you might be too young for me...


i don't NEED validation, it's just nice to have sometimes ;P thank you very much!

i'm 19 but apparently everyone i meet thinks i'm like 16, haha.


----------



## Loki Grim

*@mhysa
*

Sorry, totaly didn't see your photos before I posted mine. I'm with @_GhostShadow_ ... 10.*
*


----------



## ShadowsRunner

mhysa said:


> i don't NEED validation, it's just nice to have sometimes ;P thank you very much!
> 
> i'm 19 but apparently everyone i meet thinks i'm like 16, haha.


Yyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy, you`re old enough. Okay, you`re totally hot.

Everyone thinks I look a bit younger then I am as well.


----------



## mhysa

Loki Grim said:


> *@mhysa
> *
> 
> Sorry, totaly didn't see your photos before I posted mine. I'm with @_GhostShadow_ ... 10.*
> *


<3 thank you!! you're super cute. :3



GhostShadow said:


> Yyyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy, you`re old enough. Okay, you`re totally hot.
> 
> Everyone thinks I look a bit younger then I am as well.


according to everyone, we're going to be grateful for our baby faces when we get old, but it's pretty annoying now imo.


----------



## Sygma

@mhysa does the bonus work if I'm not a lady ? chapless pants next plox. 12/10 would hit it in summer

In spring too actually. Because cute asses with pretty flowers, I CAN'T EVEN


----------



## Loki Grim

> Originally Posted by *Loki Grim*
> 
> *@mhysa
> *
> 
> Sorry, totaly didn't see your photos before I posted mine. I'm with @_GhostShadow_ ... 10.*
> *
> <3 thank you!! you're super cute. :3


Really? I would say 5 1/2 or 6. I guess it's all subjective lol.


----------



## mhysa

Sygma said:


> @mhysa does the bonus work if I'm not a lady ? chapless pants next plox. 12/10 would hit it in summer
> 
> In spring too actually. Because cute asses with pretty flowers, I CAN'T EVEN


NO, get your horrible leering man eyes off my picture. 

jk, thank you  now to figure out where the fuck i can buy chapless pants. there'll be a paypal link for that picture.



Loki Grim said:


> Really? I would say 5 1/2 or 6. I guess it's all subjective lol.


i read once that it's been scientifically proven that we see ourselves as much less attractive than everyone around us does, because we're so used to our own faces! i'd give you at least an 8, i like your nose a lot for some reason.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

mhysa said:


> <3 thank you!! you're super cute. :3
> 
> 
> 
> according to everyone, we're going to be grateful for our baby faces when we get old, but it's pretty annoying now imo.


Yes, everyone always tells me i am adorable and `cute`*barf*

I have not been taking the greatest care of myself though throughout the years, though. I always wonder if it will ever show..


----------



## Loki Grim

> Originally Posted by *Loki Grim*
> 
> Really? I would say 5 1/2 or 6. I guess it's all subjective lol.
> i read once that it's been scientifically proven that we see ourselves as much less attractive than everyone around us does, because we're so used to our own faces! i'd give you at least an 8, i like your nose a lot for some reason.


I see a really long face, that I don't really like lol. I feel like my face dose not match my personality. Here are some more, the first one I was a lot younger and I think all the others I was just trying out my new camera at the time. 


*Age 17, yes I don't age haha.*








*Trying out more facial hair.*







*
Think I was trying out a new camera for this one.*









*Trying to gain wight.*










*Death Stare haha.*


----------



## NomadLeviathan

mhysa said:


> i don't NEED validation, it's just nice to have sometimes ;P thank you very much!
> 
> i'm 19 but apparently everyone i meet thinks i'm like 16, haha.


This is why I don't shave my goatee.

Because even with keeping it, I still have women ask me, "Are you really over 18?"


----------



## Kurt Wagner

mhysa said:


> dumping some pics here 4 validation. bonus leather pants for the ladies


Nudity is against the forum rules. I mean the cat is cute, 10/10, but rules are rules. :gentleman:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Rate me my friends. Please be kind.


* *


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> Rate me my friends. Please be kind.
> 
> 
> * *


7


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I didn't get a response to my photos.


----------



## gmaslin

@Luke SkywalkerDude, that is a very attractive photo. You might be the most beautiful man on this thread. Those who have read my other posts will tell you I don't BS anyone so consider that and don't let it go to your head. Conceit is an unattractive attribute even from the beautiful.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> 7


Is that good considering your username?


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> Is that good considering your username?


it's a seven out of seven...sevs my name,


----------



## Kurt Wagner

gmaslin said:


> @Luke SkywalkerDude, that is a very attractive photo. You might be the most beautiful man on this thread. Those who have read my other posts will tell you I don't BS anyone so consider that and don't let it go to your head. Conceit is an unattractive attribute even from the beautiful.





SevSevens said:


> it's a seven out of seven...sevs my name,


God I'm hot.


----------



## gmaslin

@Monster Melancholy
You got a bit of the Josh Gad thing going. You may want to concentrate on some cardio instead of making MMF faces. You get a 7.3 (you lost half a point for the KISS T-Shirt). You will probably clean up pretty nice. You have the underlying facial symmetry and I can tell you're fairly hairy (which I like). If you have a tendency to say dopey shit I would suggest keeping quiet and you'll do okay with the ladies.



Luke Skywalker said:


> God I'm hot.


Conceited comment infraction loses you 0.8 of a point. It really should be a double infraction because i warned you about that sort of thing but I took into account you might have been half joking.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

gmaslin said:


> Conceited comment infraction loses you 0.8 of a point. It really should be a double infraction because i warned you about that sort of thing but I took into account you might have been half joking.


Do I lose points if I use my sexy body to earn money?


----------



## Ikari_T

I'm too shallow to avoid this thread. But hey, inside I'm more complex than what's shown on this picture!

I'm sorry, I don't know how I ended up attaching a thumbnail. Now I can't remove it. =(


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Monster Melancholy said:


> I didn't get a response to my photos.
> 
> View attachment 412410
> View attachment 412418


I don't rate, not for real. But what's that other shirt you're wearing?

BTW your hair wasn't that long some time ago was it?


----------



## Apolo

Luke Skywalker said:


> Rate me my friends. Please be kind.
> 
> 
> * *


You should reverse google search the pictures you are going to use, before lying with them.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Luke Skywalker said:


> I don't rate, not for real. But what's that other shirt you're wearing?
> 
> BTW your hair wasn't that long some time ago was it?


They're both KISS shirts.

Thanks to the other review hurting my feelings I won't be returning to this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Apolo said:


> You should reverse google search the pictures you are going to use, before lying with them.


I didn't lie with this one.



Unfortunately, he _is _hot you know.


----------



## gmaslin

I should have known the photo was too beautiful to be him. What a poser. I would be pissed too if someone threatened my top tier rating with phony cred. Nice catch @Apolo. If he sells his body the way he values the truth, he'll be starving to death soon.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Monster Melancholy said:


> Thanks to the other review hurting my feelings I won't be returning to this thread. Thanks.


There dude, the other threads are better for what you want, I think. Rating's a bit foolish in my opinion, though I liked apa's posts, strangely funny.

I stand by my word though, the type of cool you carry is my favorite.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

gmaslin said:


> I should have known the photo was too beautiful to be him. What a poser. I would be pissed too if someone threatened my top tier rating with phony cred. Nice catch @Apolo. If he sells his body the way he values the truth, he'll be starving to death soon.


Oh come on, look at the guy, I never thought anyone would actually think it was me, what the hell o.0


----------



## Fumetsu

Luke Skywalker said:


> Oh come on, look at the guy, I never thought anyone would actually think it was me, what the hell o.0


I didn't looks too professional.


----------



## Wild

Luke Skywalker said:


> Oh come on, look at the guy, I never thought anyone would actually think it was me, what the hell o.0


Tbh I laughed pretty hard that _anyone_ didn't catch that you were trolling there. :laughing:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky




----------



## AdroElectro

Ferocious V Leo III said:


>


9001/10


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

AdroElectro said:


> 9001/10


Thank you. *tilts head*


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Ferocious V Leo III said:


>


Damn gurrrl! 10/10 4 dat pussy...


----------



## Yamol

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







damn thing better not be sideways again


----------



## AdroElectro

Yamol said:


> View attachment 416226
> damn thing better not be sideways again


LOL it always turns my pics sideways too! Wtf!!!


----------



## Yamol

Oh haha real funny guys.....


----------



## Dasein




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Yamol said:


> View attachment 416226
> damn thing better not be sideways again


I kinda wanna run my hands through your hair.
It's looks fluffy...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Nearly clean shaven.

* *


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AddictiveMuse said:


> I kinda wanna run my hands through your hair.
> It's looks fluffy...


Can we keep this age appropriate? This is a family website.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Nearly clean shaven.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 417970


Oh wow, I sort of feel like I'm meeting a celebrity.












Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Can we keep this age appropriate? This is a family website.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

NomadLeviathan said:


> Oh wow, I sort of feel like I'm meeting a celebrity.


I almost look like that guy without any of the good body parts.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I almost look like that guy without any of the good body parts.


But we can't tell that - you're wearing a shirt. Don't ruin the illusion.


----------



## blood roots

2 bored 2 high to avoid this thread. 













validate my lyfe.


----------



## FakeLefty

la perduta gente said:


> 2 bored 2 high to avoid this thread.
> View attachment 418010
> View attachment 418034
> 
> validate my lyfe.


Left pic: Temperature is obstructing view of tits. 0/10
Right pic: Shirt's too white. Would burn my eyes if my screen was any brighter. 0/10


----------



## Wellsy

PlagueLefty said:


> Left pic: Temperature is obstructing view of tits. 0/10
> Right pic: Shirt's too white. Would burn my eyes if my screen was any brighter. 0/10


You're terrible at this validation shtick
I give you 10/10


----------



## FakeLefty

Wellsy said:


> You're terrible at this validation shtick


Bitch I do what I want! :angry:


----------



## Wellsy

PlagueLefty said:


> Bitch I do what I want! :angry:


And what you want is my love




...bitch


----------



## FakeLefty

Wellsy said:


> And what you want is my love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...bitch


:exterminate:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Boys dig chicks who play guitar right.....?







I know, I know, if that was the case I'd be married by now..
How 'bout a poorly drawn 'stache?








Okay so I'm not really looking to be rated because I know the score kitteh:/10) BUT it's been too quiet!

Where are all the hot people at?


----------



## Mee2

AddictiveMuse said:


> Boys dig chicks who play guitar right.....?
> View attachment 418826


What girl? I just see a sexy Les Paul Standard. 10/10


----------



## zombiefishy

Am too hot


----------



## Rafiki

p hot


----------



## SevSevens

q hot. first.


----------



## SaintAlia

I am A BANANAAA


----------



## AdroElectro

SaintAlia said:


> View attachment 419354
> 
> 
> I am A BANANAAA


My spoon is too big/10


----------



## zombiefishy

SaintAlia said:


> View attachment 419354
> 
> 
> I am A BANANAAA


You forgot the pyjamas! :shocked:


----------



## SaintAlia

adroelectro said:


> my spoon is too big/10


fuck yes!!


----------



## katemess

I don't need y'all to tell me I'm hot.


----------



## Rafiki

@katemess

but you need to tell us you don't need us to tell you you're hot


----------



## katemess

pancaketreehouse said:


> @katemess
> 
> but you need to tell us you don't need us to tell you you're hot


I like to be involved.


----------



## SevSevens

katemess said:


> I like to be involved.


No one ever thought I was hot until I swallowed a banana in one bite.

Then I got a 10/10.


----------



## Gilly

...Can you swallow my banana?


----------



## katemess

SevSevens said:


> No one ever thought I was hot until I swallowed a banana in one bite.
> 
> Then I got a 10/10.


I'm getting the urge to try this... but not sure whether to preserve some of my dignity instead?


----------



## Gilly

katemess said:


> I'm getting the urge to try this... but not sure whether to preserve some of my dignity instead?


You only lose dignity if you gag or vomit, right?


----------



## SaintAlia

Nah, just a meal.


----------



## Naturely truthfull

everyone want to be special right


----------



## Roman Empire

Naturely truthfull said:


> everyone want to be special right


No.


----------



## Apple Pine

apa said:


> No.


Lmao. Don't get banned again, be cautious in photos threads. lol


----------



## Antipode

Do I make someone's cut? :blushed:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> Do I make someone's cut? :blushed:


God dammit man! Looking as good as ever :blushed:


----------



## FakeLefty

Antipode said:


> Do I make someone's cut? :blushed:


Random and creepy drawing of a child in the background. 

0/10


----------



## Saturnian Devil

FakeLefty said:


> Random and creepy drawing of a child in the background.
> 
> 0/10


Don't shit on my drawing, Lefty. >.>

(Kidding)


----------



## Annie Anthonio




----------



## Annie Anthonio

Antipode said:


> Do I make someone's cut? :blushed:


Cute. I would fall for you ten years ago


----------



## with water

Win Win said:


> View attachment 425106


Oh, it's you again...


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Yea the old lady is back. A bit less crazy this time.


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Cagnazzo said:


> Oh, it's you again...


Yea the old lady is back


----------



## with water

Win Win said:


> Yea the old lady is back


Things far calmer in your life than last time?


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Cagnazzo said:


> Things far calmer in your life than last time?


Yea. I had postpartum psychosis. After a year and a half, I am pulling myself back together. No more secret double life. I am just a little bored now. Want someone to compliment my green hair.


----------



## Noctis




----------



## Antipode

FakeLefty said:


> Random and creepy drawing of a child in the background.
> 
> 0/10


No, no, the best part of this weird room are the carousel horses. xD


----------



## Antipode

Win Win said:


> Cute. I would fall for you ten years ago


How old do you think I am.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Normal, this time.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

6 of 10


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Antipode said:


> How old do you think I am.


Like 25?


----------



## Antipode

Win Win said:


> Like 25?


23! I never had someone think I was 25 haha. I usually get like 16-19 range.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I think @Antipode

Looks sort of like this


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I don't know why I post in this thread


----------



## ShadowsRunner

*8===================================D*


----------



## Antipode

GhostShadow said:


> I think @_Antipode_
> 
> Looks sort of like this


I don't know how to feel about this comparison. xD


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Antipode said:


> 23! I never had someone think I was 25 haha. I usually get like 16-19 range.


Yea. It is hard to tell. My cousin's husband is 27 but he still looks like he is 20 years old when I met him. 

Anyway, I am still almost a decade older than you. But I don't think I look like what I think a 30 something woman should look.


----------



## Rafiki

hot


----------



## Antipode

Win Win said:


> Yea. It is hard to tell. My cousin's husband is 27 but he still looks like he is 20 years old when I met him.
> 
> Anyway, I am still almost a decade older than you. But I don't think I look like what I think a 30 something woman should look.
> 
> View attachment 427362


Have you post a picture on here?


----------



## Annie Anthonio

Antipode said:


> Have you post a picture on here?


Yes I did


----------



## SevSevens

Deeping a bottle outside of wallgreens.

Deeping each gulp like a champ.


* *














RATE ME!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Antipode said:


> I don't know how to feel about this comparison. xD


I don't know either. 

I feel some sort of change inside of me.


----------



## Antipode

GhostShadow said:


> I don't know either.
> 
> I feel some sort of change inside of me.


A sexy, homosexual change? roud:


----------



## Antipode

SevSevens said:


> Deeping a bottle outside of wallgreens.
> 
> Deeping each gulp like a champ.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RATE ME!


I mean, it looks like you're practicing for something else...


----------



## ShadowsRunner

He looks like Tyler Durden in that scene where they're racing in a car down a freeway, except instead of screaming and eventually pushing...himself(?) out of the car, he's just sitting outside a wallgreens deeping a bottle of water.

But he has that same exact look in his eyes.


----------



## SevSevens

Antipode said:


> I mean, it looks like you're practicing for something else...


I'll take that f*ckin bottle and swallow it whole like the Whale that ate Jonah or the cyclops that killed all of Odysseus's men.


----------



## SevSevens

GhostShadow said:


> He looks like Tyler Durden in that scene where they're racing in a car down a freeway, except instead of screaming and eventually pushing...himself(?) out of the car, he's just sitting outside a wallgreens deeping a bottle of water.
> 
> But he has that same exact look in his eyes.


That's right...that's exactly what I'm doing.

I can tell we are both 10/10's.


----------



## Antipode

SevSevens said:


> I'll take that f*ckin bottle and swallow it whole like the Whale that ate Jonah or the cyclops that killed all of Odysseus's men.


You'd be a useful pet.


----------



## SevSevens

Antipode said:


> You'd be a useful pet.


That's what I do.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Antipode said:


> You'd be a useful pet.


i like to suck on popsicles too


----------



## with water

I wanna be gay...


----------



## Slagasauras

where the fuck is pancake


----------



## Antipode

MeteorShadow said:


> i like to suck on popsicles too


Well, I hope you don't look like your avatar photo. xD


----------



## Antipode

Cagnazzo said:


> I wanna be gay...


Why? xD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Antipode said:


> *But I care, you wench! *
> Thus, I have installed an algorithm to place a censor bar over every one of your pictures... I apologize.


I thought I was the only one who used that word :laughing:


----------



## SilverFlames

Swordsman of Mana said:


> lmao! so more like this?


Now this is my specialty! roud: Part the bangs, mess around with a hairbrush a little more, and gel down the sides a bit and we might have a 10/10 here!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

SilverFlames said:


> Now this is my specialty! roud: Part the bangs, mess around with a hairbrush a little more, and gel down the sides a bit and we might have a 10/10 here!


so basically you want me to look like


----------



## SilverFlames

Swordsman of Mana said:


> so basically you want me to look like


Wow...that actually matches my description perfectly haha...But who wouldn't want to look like that?

Dammit anime people stop being so hawt I feel like the hulk or something in comparison :laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

SilverFlames said:


> Wow...that actually matches my description perfectly haha...But who wouldn't want to look like that?


I'm afraid that style wouldn't match the rest of my features (larger nose, softer facial structure, etc), but if I could, hell yeah. that would be bad ass



> Dammit anime people stop being so hawt I feel like the hulk or something in comparison :laughing:


nah, you're way to thin to be the hulk. let's of with they make you feel like Beast Boy :laughing:

nonetheless, I get your point. I feel like a friggin hideous blob compared to anime guys


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Swordsman not only likes young guys, but seems the type to never age at all! 

No idea if he likes it or not, though.


----------



## SilverFlames

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm afraid that style wouldn't match the rest of my features (larger nose, softer facial structure, etc), but if I could, hell yeah. that would be bad ass
> 
> 
> nah, you're way to thin to be the hulk. let's of with they make you feel like Beast Boy :laughing:
> 
> nonetheless, I get your point. I feel like a friggin hideous blob compared to anime guys


*looks up beast boy* Yep...that's about right hahaha

And with a smaller parting in the bangs than in that picture and none of the weird stuff with hair over your ears, that would be pretty bad ass too. Also a messier look than that anime guy, like that "I just spent an hour in the mirror to make it look like I don't care about my appearance" look (it looks wayyyy better than it sounds from my description.)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

SilverFlames said:


> *looks up beast boy* Yep...that's about right hahaha
> 
> And with a smaller parting in the bangs than in that picture and none of the weird stuff with hair over your ears, that would be pretty bad ass too. Also a messier look than that anime guy, like that "I just spent an hour in the mirror to make it look like I don't care about my appearance" look (it looks wayyyy better than it sounds from my description.)


I'm also a fan of that look when I can pull it off. alas, tis difficult :tongue: I also have naturally curly hair, which makes things even more complicated


----------



## SilverFlames

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm also a fan of that look when I can pull it off. alas, tis difficult :tongue: I also have naturally curly hair, which makes things even more complicated


Ah, yes, I feel your pain. People think thick, curly hair like mine is like really awesome for some reason, but it's really just a nightmare in the mornings and whenever it decides not to cooperate with me.


----------



## Antipode

SilverFlames said:


> Ah, yes, I feel your pain. People think thick, curly hair like mine is like really awesome for some reason, but it's really just a nightmare in the mornings and whenever it decides not to cooperate with me.


I shall let you borrow my hair.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Antipode said:


> I shall let you borrow my hair.


he's going to have to fight me over it. *plays with your hair* :wink:

PS: @Luke Skywalker dammit! I've wanted to fuck your brains out for over a year. when are you going to post a pic? :laughing:


----------



## SilverFlames

Antipode said:


> I shall let you borrow my hair.


*gasp* You have Jack Harkness's hair!!!! :shocked:


----------



## Antipode

SilverFlames said:


> *gasp* You have Jack Harkness's hair!!!! :shocked:
> 
> View attachment 429066


I have the hair of nearly every guy around my age. xD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> I shall let you borrow my hair.


Stop. Stop it now. Stop being so damn good looking.


----------



## FakeLefty

Antipode said:


> I shall let you borrow my hair.


Cliche black and white photo. Still 0/10


----------



## Antipode

FakeLefty said:


> Cliche black and white photo. Still 0/10


I made it black and white because I have a little pimple on my face and wanted to hide it. xD So a zero is probably deserved.


----------



## FakeLefty

Antipode said:


> I made it black and white because I have a little pimple on my face and wanted to hide it. xD So a zero is probably deserved.


Lol I give 0s to everyone nowadays. I don't take rating seriously.


----------



## Antipode

FakeLefty said:


> Lol I give 0s to everyone nowadays. I don't take rating seriously.


Haha, don't worry. I naturally assume I'm not that attractive anyway. xD


----------



## FakeLefty

Antipode said:


> Haha, don't worry. I naturally assume I'm not that attractive anyway. xD


Cue the mob of fangirls that are in this thread.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I want to do bad things to you. Like, the type of shit that would make a rabid homophobe want to gag.


----------



## SevSevens

O_o said:


> 11/10. Silence broken. I would take you home tonight so we could have endless fun.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my god, just look at that. AW. It's flipping over and stuff. I could cry right now.


raccoon are deadly, swift, and silent. like a rancid fart.


----------



## SevSevens

Every time I come on this thread it's like..


----------



## Kore

SevSevens said:


> Every time I come on this thread it's like..


This video gets me EVERY TIME! Thanks for bringing it to my attention again.


----------



## with water

@BlackDog

From high school.


----------



## piano

@Cagnazzo for a second i thought that was my old high school... made me freak out a bit.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Cagnazzo said:


> @BlackDog
> 
> From high school.


Holy motherfucking shit. I can smell the sweat, angst and all the hormones. *crinkles nose* eugh

You look really sweet though, and non threatening too.


----------



## MaggieMay

Highschool as well.


----------



## AdroElectro

MaggieMay said:


> Highschool as well.


Woohoo I guessed you were INFJ based off your picture and I was right!


----------



## NomadLeviathan

MaggieMay said:


> Highschool as well.


I see the INFJ too. The hair and makeup are very INFJ girlish, I think.

And a strange photo of me at that time:


----------



## AdroElectro

I will continue the trend of posting high school pics with one of my senior photos!


----------



## marblecloud95

Koheleth said:


> I see the INFJ too. The hair and makeup are very INFJ girlish, I think.
> 
> And a strange photo of me at that time:


You look like that Russian man that had plastic surgery to be a ken doll.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

marblecloud95 said:


> You look like that Russian man that had plastic surgery to be a ken doll.


Haha.










And I've only grown sexier in these past 8 years.


----------



## Kore

Koheleth said:


> Haha. And I've only grown sexier in these past 8 years.


You were already sexy. /rant


----------



## NomadLeviathan

airotciV said:


> You were already sexy. /rant


I was a looker. My gf at the time wanted to be a model and said I should to, but have you seen their dieting restrictions?! Like I'm gonna give up pizza just to be on some underwear package at Walmart.


----------



## Kore

Koheleth said:


> I was a looker. My gf at the time wanted to be a model and said I should to, but have you seen their dieting restrictions?! Like I'm gonna give up pizza just to be on some underwear package at Walmart.


And anyway why even look at underwear packs when people of walmart model the underwear in person?










But you could be a model ON pizza? I just solved all your problems. Send all the monies.


----------



## NomadLeviathan

airotciV said:


> And anyway why even look at underwear packs when people of walmart model the underwear in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you could be a model ON pizza? I just solved all your problems. Send all the monies.


:laughing:

I'm sad to say that after 5 years of working with the company during school, I did not once see anything so crazy to be memorable except that one time with the streaker. 

Might need to work on the 'stache a bit, but I think I can vie for the next Red Baron.


----------



## Kore

Koheleth said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm sad to say that after 5 years of working with the company during school, I did not once see anything so crazy to be memorable except that one time with the streaker.
> 
> Might need to work on the 'stache a bit, but I think I can vie for the next Red Baron.


That's the least outrageous "people of walmart" photo I've seen...start internetting 

I wish you all the best in your mustache efforts. Commendable.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Koheleth said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm sad to say that after 5 years of working with the company during school, *I did not once see anything so crazy to be memorable except that one time with the streaker. *
> 
> Might need to work on the 'stache a bit, but I think I can vie for the next Red Baron.


America must be strange...


----------



## MrSlunk

I'll butt my head in here 

Busy thinking;







Playing with my new bass 







At my best mates wedding while i sill had hair.







High school era for lols. I'm on the left.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the rules are simple
> I. rate the person above you on a scale from 0-10
> II. post a picture of yourself
> 
> other than that
> III. do not rate respond unless the person above is of your preferred gender (if you're bisexual, feel free to rate anyone)
> IV. obviously, no nudes (sorry, I didn't make this one :sad: )
> V. no sexual harassment
> VI. be considerate. you may rate the person as high/low as you want, but no mean comments
> VII. that said, if are self conscious about getting a low score, don't post.
> VIII. as long as you don't reveal any of your nether regions *feel free to pose as slutty as you want*
> 
> *************************​
> well then, without further adieu, let's start things off :wink:


Me, oh wait I already said I not going post my picture.. Nevermind!


----------



## Rafiki

acidicwithpanic said:


> View attachment 445002
> 
> No, I'm not a mail-order bride.



question is
are you looking to make some cash?


----------



## Mee2

EccentricM said:


> Dont worry, im only 5'5 (166cm) and still attract people xD


You're taller than me  (just)


----------



## sweetraglansweater

acidicwithpanic said:


> View attachment 445002
> 
> No, I'm not a mail-order bride.


oh god i'm turned on just thinking about you arriving all gift wrapped on my doorstep...


my sugar addiction








is outta control 








....and i'll play the spice to any of the sugar sisters here (winks @i cant play the piano & @AddictiveMuse)


----------



## peter pettishrooms

pancaketreehouse said:


> question is
> are you looking to make some cash?


Yeah man what do I need to do for it? Get locked up in a cage and dance?


----------



## peter pettishrooms

sweetraglansweater said:


> oh god i'm turned on just thinking about you arriving all gift wrapped on my doorstep...
> 
> 
> my sugar addiction
> View attachment 445106
> 
> 
> is outta control
> View attachment 445114
> 
> 
> ....and i'll play the spice to any of the sugar sisters here (winks @i cant play the piano & @AddictiveMuse)
> View attachment 445130












Shipping ain't cheap tho.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

pancaketreehouse said:


> In the end, Luke Skywalker's attempt, although derivative, if not an exact replication, does have a topless guy. I'm looking at two actual nipples right now, so the forwardness alone compels me southerly.


South's a great place to go during winter.


----------



## Kore

Noctis said:


> View attachment 443130
> View attachment 443122


You're hot.



Mee2 said:


> View attachment 444826


You're hot.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 444994


You can't be anybody's because you're too hot and if anyone's claiming you for experiments, it's me.



AddictiveMuse said:


> View attachment 429114
> View attachment 429122
> View attachment 429130


And you...you hid yourself for so long and now this?! *suppresses anger*

You're beautiful. Your eyes look as if they're hiding many sorrows. These photos seem so filled with emotion it would be wrong to say "you're hot." You're one of those people that should be photographed because your expression says so much without you needing to say anything at all.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

acidicwithpanic said:


> Shipping ain't cheap tho.


----------



## piano

sweetraglansweater said:


>


look at the way both of their boobs jiggle


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

apa said:


> He is like a prophet.
> Ahead of his time.


I care more about making a profit than being a prophet 
#CapitalistPig


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Swordsman of Mana said:


> #CapitalistPig


#CapigalistPit



















































wow im really bored am i not


----------



## ECM

No matter how hard you all try, you cant get hotter than this:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Luke Skywalker
LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## Roman Empire

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I care more about making a profit than being a prophet
> #CapitalistPig


Well, I hope you are doing good. We never really got to know each other in here. But you seem like a bright guy from your posts. So all the best.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

airotciV said:


> And you...you hid yourself for so long and now this?! *suppresses anger*
> 
> You're beautiful. Your eyes look as if they're hiding many sorrows. These photos seem so filled with emotion it would be wrong to say "you're hot." You're one of those people that should be photographed because your expression says so much without you needing to say anything at all.


:blushed:

Who knew you could be so sweet <3 I am unsure whether you're joking around or not but I've gotten comments like this before so I'm inclined to believe you're not joking around.

I always look sad imo XD i've been told my facial expressions speak for themselves. It's not really helpful in certain social situations. 

I can feel my eyes glaze over, it's almost reptilian like. Hmm.


----------



## Hei

Luke Skywalker said:


> #CapigalistPit



That sounds like it could be the name of a Harry Potter character to be honest


----------



## Kore

AddictiveMuse said:


> :blushed:
> 
> Who knew you could be so sweet <3 I am unsure whether you're joking around or not but I've gotten comments like this before so I'm inclined to believe you're not joking around.
> 
> I always look sad imo XD i've been told my facial expressions speak for themselves. It's not really helpful in certain social situations.
> 
> I can feel my eyes glaze over, it's almost reptilian like. Hmm.


I want my jokes to be silly and make people laugh. I was not joking.

And pshhhh I am the sweetest in all the land.










It's easy to see sadness in your eyes because they're big and aren't upturned at all but there's also a longing there like you're waiting for something. It's interesting to just look at you. You really should be photographed. If you were my girlfriend you'd have to deal with a camera on you often.


----------



## marblecloud95

Noctis said:


> At my college's pool during my senior year in 2012
> View attachment 443130
> At a reunion with my middle school class of 2004 classmates
> 
> View attachment 443122


Stomache hair game is on point, you should go shirtless more often definitely great eye candy for the ladies.


----------



## Rafiki

acidicwithpanic said:


> Yeah man what do I need to do for it? Get locked up in a cage and dance?


that sounds like what you _want_​ to do for it


----------



## Rafiki

@Luke Skywalker
thank you for not saying "aren't I"


----------



## Chocolatentropy

-lurks-

This thread is unbelievably amusing.
Hue hue hue


----------



## Roman Empire

Chocolatentropy said:


> -lurks-
> 
> This thread is unbelievably amusing.
> Hue hue hue


You're hot.


----------



## Shade

Chocolatentropy said:


> -lurks-
> 
> This thread is unbelievably amusing.
> Hue hue hue


I second this



apa said:


> You're hot.


This too


----------



## Popinjay

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Throwback to summertime. A little sum sum to warm you all in this cold December chill. Ignore the ice-cream...


I'm still trying to find the ice cream. I was promised ice cream. This is unacceptable. I want to speak with the management.

100/10...do people still do this? I just breeze through these threads.


----------



## Chocolatentropy

@apa I didn't join in!:/
@Distry I might not be getting the mechanics of [email protected]@


----------



## Shade

Chocolatentropy said:


> @_apa_ I didn't join in!:/
> @_Distry_ I might not be getting the mechanics of [email protected]@


I agree that this thread is amusing and I also think you're hot. I base this on account of me being pretty sure I've seen a picture of you somewhere, though now that I'm actually writing this down I starting to wonder if I'm not mixing you up with someone else, in which case just ignore what I said... God, I'm bad at giving compliments...

And since I feel it's bad manners to post in a picture thread without providing a photo:


----------



## Chocolatentropy

Distry said:


> I agree that this thread is amusing and I also think you're hot. I base this on account of me being pretty sure I've seen a picture of you somewhere, though now that I'm actually writing this down I starting to wonder if I'm not mixing you up with someone else, in which case just ignore what I said... God, I'm bad at giving compliments...
> 
> And since I feel it's bad manners to post in a picture thread without providing a photo:
> 
> View attachment 445970


Well YOU'RE hot.
(Am I finally doing this right?)
Also, you do probably have me confused with someone else. But s'cool.

I had no idea it was ill-mannered to post here without a photo.
But I don't want to be rated!!


----------



## Shade

Chocolatentropy said:


> Well YOU'RE hot.
> (Am I finally doing this right?)
> Also, you do probably have me confused with someone else. But s'cool.
> 
> I had no idea it was ill-mannered to post here without a photo.
> But I don't want to be rated!!


Well, THANK you :tongue:

And if it's you on the profile picture you have (sorry, I'm a stalker-wannabe) I'm pretty sure I'm not confusing you with someone else^^ 

And it's not ill-mannered for you, just for me :kitteh:


----------



## Chocolatentropy

Distry said:


> Well, THANK you :tongue:
> 
> And if it's you on the profile picture you have (sorry, I'm a stalker-wannabe) I'm pretty sure I'm not confusing you with someone else^^
> 
> And it's not ill-mannered for you, just for me :kitteh:


Well if you're bad at giving compliments, I'm bad at receiving them.
I'm pretty good at giving them, though (sincere ones)!
You're welcome.^^

Lol. Ofc it's me on my profile picture.
Stalking/lurking is fun!!!


----------



## Chocolatentropy

Whut double post.


----------



## Shade

Chocolatentropy said:


> Well if you're bad at giving compliments, I'm bad at receiving them.


Ha, I always tell people that the only thing I handle worse than critique is compliments, so I'm with you on that one


----------



## piano

sweetraglansweater said:


> oh god i'm turned on just thinking about you arriving all gift wrapped on my doorstep...
> 
> 
> my sugar addiction
> View attachment 445106
> 
> 
> is outta control
> View attachment 445114
> 
> 
> ....and i'll play the spice to any of the sugar sisters here (winks @i cant play the piano & @AddictiveMuse)
> View attachment 445130


the last pic is my fav


----------



## Roman Empire

Chocolatentropy said:


> Well YOU'RE hot.
> (Am I finally doing this right?)
> Also, you do probably have me confused with someone else. But s'cool.
> 
> I had no idea it was ill-mannered to post here without a photo.
> But I don't want to be rated!!



So it isn't you on your avatar?


----------



## Bugs




----------



## Chocolatentropy

apa said:


> So it isn't you on your avatar?


Huh? Ofc it's me.

Well in the spirit of politeness, here's a #nofilter #nomakeup photo of me:









(I've recently lost weight because work+school so I'm afraid I look rather... zombie-ish.)


----------



## gmaslin

Hey guys, is it just me or is this the most perfect ordinary male body ever.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

hi.


----------



## WhiteChocolateDrip

Mate its sweater weather right now so your wish is coming true. Thanks for the compliment about the bulge, I'm just German, not excited  should I show you my beer belly! 






marblecloud95 said:


> Some good stuff, looks like you got a little excited with that second photo, have you considered growing out some chub like this fine gentleman?


----------



## Acrylic

AddictiveMuse said:


> :blushed:
> 
> Who knew you could be so sweet <3 I am unsure whether you're joking around or not but I've gotten comments like this before so I'm inclined to believe you're not joking around.
> 
> I always look sad imo XD i've been told my facial expressions speak for themselves. It's not really helpful in certain social situations.
> 
> I can feel my eyes glaze over, it's almost reptilian like. Hmm.


Someone else said it! Hahaha yesssss I feel validated 

I was laughing reading Kore's post because that's exactly what I was trying to put into words. I think she latched onto what I was saying when she said "hiding many emotions, expression says so much without words" etc... that's what I was getting at when I said "you look drunk on knowledge and enlightenment" lol.

Like you look drunk and glazed over... but not on alcohol or drugs. On higher cognition lol. Like there's a lot of grandiose stuff being hinted at in your expression, waiting to be explored. Even in the default on your page where you're just casual drinking coffee... it doesn't look like you're drinking coffee, it looks like you're _profoundly_ drinking coffee lol.

Pretty sure every spiritual leader who started a religion (Buddha, Confucius, Zoroaster, etc) must've had this look haha.


----------



## Acrylic

You can tell the trajectory of my browsing by my posts lol... I started at the forums near the bottom of the screen, worked my way up, ending on the member pics and videos near the top, which is why you just got tagged twice lol.

I left trackmarks on the main page, they lead from the debate forum to this forum hahaha. I should mix it up more randomly so would-be predators and carnivores can't track me so easily... throw them off my trail.


----------



## Acrylic

AddictiveMuse said:


> It's those instances where I argue that actions speak so much louder than words.


That's when you know you've found somebody really special. When you can just shut the fuck up for a minute, and comfortably share silence.

(god damn that's a pretty fucking good milkshake. I dunno if it was worth $5, but it was pretty fucking good)


----------



## Sporadic Aura

AddictiveMuse said:


> Hey!
> Well aren't you hot. Stop it! Stop it now! I don't need to fall in love again with another so far away!! I can't do LDRs! It's a fact! :blushed:


Oh, come on!I We're what, only like 10,000 miles apart? That's nothing!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Despotic Ocelot said:


> That's when you know you've found somebody really special. When you can just shut the fuck up for a minute, and comfortably share silence.


But-but-but-but!! I want that nowwww!!

I've found it before. Not in a romantic interest however. I just want to be with someone and not feel the need to talk. Why can't we just enjoy that moment? That feeling? Is that so hard?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sporadic Aura said:


> Oh, come on!I We're what, only like 10,000 miles apart? That's nothing!


Well..Now that you put it _that_ way! Booking my 24 hour flight the northeast of the USA now. See you in around a week XD


----------



## Chocolatentropy

AddictiveMuse said:


> damn! you're almost as short as me!
> 
> You're still taller than me. I prefer women taller than I.
> 
> Is it just me? I really like tall women. Maybe it's because the grass is always greener but they usually have great legs. I for one have pretty bad legs so I appreciate nice legs.
> 
> I have come to realise I have a sort of type when it comes to the women I am attracted to.
> 
> Tall, dark long hair, somewhat boyish, as in I couldn't go for super femme. I like feminine women, I don't like butch but I dunno I just like some fun. Fun for me isn't holding your bags as we walk around some fancy mall. Fun is more like laughing over a drink/coffee at a bar or going for a casual walk. That's where I think maybe Se comes in. I also am not one for talking. I like words yes, but rather writing. I'd rather show you than talk. Sometimes it's just nice lying with them on the couch or wherever. Just knowing someone's there. Having them hold you. It's those instances where I argue that actions speak so much louder than words.
> 
> I'm rambling.
> 
> And this is where I think that I am truly Ne after all! >.<


Whut. I'm only 5'.
5'3 is NOT short.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Roman Empire

Swordsman of Mana said:


> View attachment 447842


10/10 Modern day Hercules, look at those fucking jaws made by Zeus, and that chin carved out of granite.


----------



## cinnabun

apa said:


> 10/10 Modern day Hercules, look at those fucking jaws made by Zeus, and that chin carved out of granite.


I love your descriptions of people:laughing:.


----------



## Roman Empire

Rinnie said:


> I love your descriptions of people:laughing:.


Thanks, you are kind. Your avatar makes me want to wish you a merry Christmas, even though I am not that traditional


----------



## cinnabun

apa said:


> Thanks, you are kind. Your avatar makes me want to wish you a merry Christmas, even though I am not that traditional












Christmas + puppies = love.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Chocolatentropy said:


> Whut. I'm only 5'.
> 5'3 is NOT short.


I'm 5'2.

It's still pretty short. The average female height is around 164cm I'm going to take a wild guess and say that's around 5'5.
So we're both short. 5' is quite short though.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Rinnie said:


> Christmas + puppies = love.


You're adorable! :kitteh:

I disagree with that statement but you're still adorable.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm 5'2.
> 
> It's still pretty short. The average female height is around 164cm I'm going to take a wild guess and say that's around 5'5.
> So we're both short. 5' is quite short though.


D'awww. You're so tiny.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

TheProphetLaLa said:


> D'awww. You're so tiny.


Hey Lala! Have I shown you my favourite gif yet?


----------



## cinnabun

AddictiveMuse said:


> You're adorable! :kitteh:
> 
> I disagree with that statement but you're still adorable.


Disagree with dogs + Christmas? You're mad you are.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Rinnie said:


> Disagree with dogs + Christmas? You're mad you are.


Dogs are great!

Christmas not so much. 

See I'm in Aussie land. Aussie land makes Christmas not so magical. It still gets shoved down your throat but you do not get the pretty snow and weather to compensate.


----------



## Antipode

Sporadic Aura said:


> hi.
> 
> View attachment 447442


Jon Snow?! :shocked:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> Jon Snow?! :shocked:


He's mine! I ain't sharing with anyone else besides Piano!


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> He's mine! I ain't sharing with anyone else besides Piano!


Haha, not my type, just surprised! D: I thought 
* *




jon snow died at the end of the season


.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> Haha, not my type, just surprised! D: I thought
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon snow died at the end of the season
> 
> 
> .


Good.


----------



## g_w

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Throwback to summertime. A little sum sum to warm you all in this cold December chill. Ignore the ice-cream...


Intellectual curiosity, *satisfied*.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

g_w said:


> Intellectual curiosity, *satisfied*.


Intellectual was it? I see.


----------



## g_w

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Intellectual was it? I see.


I often wonder who is behind the stream of text on the page...


----------



## with water

More like Well Taken Picture or Not?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Lala has that Alyssa Milano look going on.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I'm so hard right now.


And by hard I mean my granite floors.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I just thought I'd pop in and show my love and support to all the horny people of the internets everywhere.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall




----------



## 124567

View attachment 450074

I never liked being called 'hot' but hi :laughing:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Havahism said:


> View attachment 450074
> 
> I never liked being called 'hot' but hi :laughing:



* *




hot
* *




would you rather stunning? :tongue:


----------



## phoenixmarie

Havahism said:


> View attachment 450074
> 
> I never liked being called 'hot' but hi :laughing:


You are beautiful!


----------



## 124567

@AddictiveMuse haha cuz for some reason I feel 'hot' is objectifying people :laughing: Thanks! :tongue: @phoenixmarie Thank you! :tongue:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Havahism said:


> @AddictiveMuse haha cuz for some reason I feel 'hot' is objectifying people :laughing: Thanks! :tongue: @phoenixmarie Thank you! :tongue:


i have a similar connotation in my head. Though I'm not going to lie, I can't help but enjoy a compliment even if the term used is objectifying me. 

I think hot has a different feel to it. I am not hot. I am in no way ugly. I just don't think I fit the conventional view of what a 'hot' woman is. Hot is Angelina Jolie or Megan Fox. Not hot but still attractive is Zooey Deschanel or Ellen Page.

I guess it's all in the way you carry yourself and your build and bone structure. I think hot is just another way to describe someone. I wouldn't say it always objectifies. It depends on context really. 

Though it's funny, saying all this in a thread built around objectifying people XD


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

I need to get my eyebrows done tbh they look bad. But it's unmanly to get shit done to your eyebrows!


* *



















As always, any photo featuring the westside sign must be accompanied by an appropriate musical (classic west coast hip-hop) accompaniment 






@otim westside if you please


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Havahism said:


> haha cuz for some reason I feel 'hot' is objectifying people :laughing: Thanks! :tongue:





AddictiveMuse said:


> i have a similar connotation in my head. Though I'm not going to lie, I can't help but enjoy a compliment even if the term used is objectifying me.
> 
> I think hot has a different feel to it. I am not hot. I am in no way ugly. I just don't think I fit the conventional view of what a 'hot' woman is. Hot is Angelina Jolie or Megan Fox. Not hot but still attractive is Zooey Deschanel or Ellen Page.


Hotness is subjective! One man's trash is another's treasure, and all that. Personally I am not really attracted to conventional 'hot' females like those names A-Muse listed. I mean, I would throw a fuck into them given the opportunity, since they are undeniably very attractive physically and aesthetically, but for me somebody who is hot, mostly gets that rating because of their personality and how it compliments my own. Often times I find that the hottest girls are those who work at retail shops and serve me with a big, genuine smile. :happy:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sukairain said:


> Hotness is subjective! One man's trash is another's treasure, and all that. Personally I am not really attracted to conventional 'hot' females like those names A-Muse listed. I mean, I would throw a fuck into them given the opportunity, since they are undeniably very attractive physically and aesthetically, but for me somebody who is hot, mostly gets that rating because of their personality and how it compliments my own. Often times I find that the hottest girls are those who work at retail shops and serve me with a big, genuine smile. :happy:


*rips clothes off*










In all seriousness now, do nice guys _really_ finish last?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Fascinating. You're from Afghanistan, but I thought you were Asian, at first glance and from far away.

Hazara?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

AddictiveMuse said:


> *rips clothes off*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness now, do nice guys _really_ finish last?


Why, I wouldn't know because I izzaint no nice guy! :tongue:


----------



## 124567

WamphyriThrall said:


> Fascinating. You're from Afghanistan, but I thought you were Asian, at first glance and from far away.
> 
> Hazara?


I guess you mean me since no 'quote' haha. here's the real story http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/32021-guess-ethnicity-heritage-photo-game-434.html :laughing:


----------



## Baphomet

sukairain said:


> i need to get my eyebrows done tbh they look bad. But it's unmanly to get shit done to your eyebrows!
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as always, any photo featuring the westside sign must be accompanied by an appropriate musical (classic west coast hip-hop) accompaniment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @otim westside if you please


yess bro


----------



## g_w

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Throwback to summertime. A little sum sum to warm you all in this cold December chill. Ignore the ice-cream...


BTW, it looks like a rare silver Triffid is eating your ice cream...


----------



## Popinjay

Havahism said:


> View attachment 450074
> 
> I never liked being called 'hot' but hi :laughing:


In that case, your photograph has very excellent quality lighting. I also like the white background...it engenders a solid, yet accessible tone to the overall milieu.


----------



## Acrylic

AddictiveMuse said:


> I think hot has a different feel to it. I am not hot. I am in no way ugly. I just don't think I fit the conventional view of what a 'hot' woman is. Hot is Angelina Jolie or Megan Fox. Not hot but still attractive is Zooey Deschanel or Ellen Page.


Let me take a crack at this, based on how you defined hot, how you defined Ellen Page, and how you said you're attractive but not hot. Lemme see, the proper word to call you in place of hot would probably beeeeee........

Quaintly alluring? Charmingly picturesque? Idiosyncratically adorable?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Let me take a crack at this, based on how you defined hot, how you defined Ellen Page, and how you said you're attractive but not hot. Lemme see, the proper word to call you in place of hot would probably beeeeee........
> 
> Quaintly alluring? Charmingly picturesque? Idiosyncratically adorable?


----------



## Acrylic

Havahism said:


> I never liked being called 'hot' but hi :laughing:


I like how she puts that disclaimer there in *full anticipation* of being called hot hahaha  

Kind of like how a celebrity puts a hat and glasses on to disguise himself when he goes out, lest he be mobbed for autographs... Havahism puts a disclaimer with her photo "I never liked being called hot... just pre-emptively putting that out there" lolol.

It still didn't stop the natural reflexive reaction people have, of the little voice in their head screaming "_haaaaawt_" when they saw the picture... the voice is purely embedded, mortal instinct and takes a backseat to no one... this is why reflexive reactions can be invoked in people even in their sleep lol.


----------



## Acrylic

lol wow AddictiveMuse... that is by far the most mirthful meme I've ever seen haha


----------



## Acrylic

AddictiveMuse said:


> I'm 5'2.
> 
> It's still pretty short. The average female height is around 164cm I'm going to take a wild guess and say that's around 5'5.
> So we're both short. 5' is quite short though.


Makes me wanna just put you in my pocket and steal you lol.


----------



## Baphomet

*Everyone* that posts here is hot, conspiracy?


----------



## Wild

View attachment 451290


:kitteh:

Huggin' it out wif my Kody bear.


----------



## Veggie

At my parents going through old (bad quality :/ ) family photos.

When I was skinny, tan, blonde and probably the same age as most of the posters on this thread, lol:










(Think I told someone I'd try to find a picture circa this time but mine are missing).


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@Veggie

You look wayyy better with dark hair. Not that you arent hot being blonde, anyway. :tongue:

You are one of those woman who keeps on looking prettier with age maybe


----------



## Veggie

crashbandicoot said:


> @Veggie
> 
> You look wayyy better with dark hair. Not that you arent hot being blonde, anyway. :tongue:
> 
> You are one of those woman who keeps on looking prettier with age maybe


Lol you think? The people who knew me as a blonde first think I look weird as a brunette, but then the people who knew me as a brunette first thought I looked weird as a blonde. 










And that last part - well thanks! And fingers crossed, haha.


----------



## cinnabun

@Veggie god damnit you've always been hot I hate you.


----------



## Veggie

Rinnie said:


> @Veggie god damnit you've always been hot I hate you.


Lol. Aw. But. Not true.

You know how everyone goes through an "awkward" stage in, like, middle school, and then some other people just go into straight up beast mode? (Like the unsexy kind? )

But yea, I just don't share those pics.


----------



## Kerik_S

The beautiful people are all relative to the size of the steeple.


----------



## SevSevens

I'm so sexy I melt my own chest hair off.


* *

















I'm a used up rag doll of a man. I'm just showing you the power of pure masculinity. I am Achilles in the flesh.

My forearms are the size of a professional body builder's biceps. That came from swinging the axe and tying massive ropes to boats. 

My massive hands can wrestle a bear down from a tree.
I am the epitome of the male.


----------



## Kerik_S

SevSevens said:


> I'm so sexy I melt my own chest hair off.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a used up rag doll of a man. I'm just showing you the power of pure masculinity. I am Achilles in the flesh.
> 
> My forearms are the size of a professional body builder's biceps. That came from swinging the axe and tying massive ropes to boats.
> 
> My massive hands can wrestle a bear down from a tree.
> I am the epitome of the male.


8/10. You can tie me to a boat anyday


----------



## Kerik_S




----------



## Macrosapien

Havahism said:


> View attachment 450074
> 
> I never liked being called 'hot' but hi :laughing:


My brain is going to explode


----------



## Macrosapien

crashbandicoot said:


> @_Veggie_
> 
> You look wayyy better with dark hair. Not that you arent hot being blonde, anyway. :tongue:
> 
> You are one of those woman who keeps on looking prettier with age maybe



I prefer my @Veggie 's red.


----------



## Animal

Luke Skywalker said:


> I think Swordsman of Mana used to think I was a 6.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Animal said:


>


Will there be some Jerry Springer slapfest between you two for our viewing pleasure?






We was drunk!


----------



## cinnabun

Luke Skywalker said:


> I + you + gif girl + Kerik + wine = fun


This sounds really hot.

Can @Kito join us too? 

Fucking sausage fest xD.


----------



## Antipode

SilverFlames said:


> @_Luke Skywalker_ the wait is finally over! After repeated stalking sessions through my own facebook, I've found some not-so-horrible pictures of myself.
> 
> View attachment 454450
> View attachment 454458
> 
> 
> As you can see, I have a thing for filters. Here's another one with the most attractive one ever
> 
> View attachment 454466


You have an awesome nose! I'm jealous. xD


----------



## with water

@Catwalk Show yourself!!


----------



## Catwalk

Agni of Wands said:


> @Catwalk Show yourself!!


Personal photos are, and will _only_ be, distributed (via) profile + other personal means.
__________

Com.


----------



## cinnabun

Catwalk said:


> Personal photos are, and will _only_ be, distributed (via) profile + other personal means.
> __________
> 
> Com.


I don't even need to see a picture, you're already hot. 10/10.


----------



## with water

Catwalk said:


> Personal photos are, and will _only_ be, distributed (via) profile + other personal means.
> __________
> 
> Com.


Go for it.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Rinnie said:


> I don't even need to see a picture, you're already hot. 10/10.


Agreed. Her thought process is brilliantly clear and easy to follow. It's quite fantastic.


----------



## Catwalk

Rinnie said:


> I don't even need to see a picture, you're already hot. 10/10.


Darling _ENFP's_ acquire an *easy* (auto) 10 within _my_ book. ◔‿◔


----------



## Catwalk

Agni of Wands said:


> Go for it.


_Perhaps_, if / when I feel compelled to do so. Regardless, _patience_, *Agni*. ◔‿◔


----------



## Slagasauras

Catwalk said:


> Darling _ENFP's_ acquire an *easy* (auto) 10 within _my_ book. ◔‿◔


----------



## with water

Catwalk said:


> Darling _ENFP's_ acquire an *easy* (auto) 10 within _my_ book. ◔‿◔


Hello? Still here. You need to wait till I leave to say stuff like that.

And I thought you were credible.


----------



## with water

Catwalk said:


> _Perhaps_, if / when I feel compelled to do so. Regardless, _patience_, *Agni*. ◔‿◔


When/if/how/who/what/when/where/why?

Also, I like my name in orange. You knew that. Thank you.

That is like tantamount to flattery in my book.


----------



## Catwalk

Slagasauras said:


>


(⊙‿⊙✿) *:･ﾟ✧ 

Thank you for the tip, man. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Slagasauras

Catwalk said:


> (⊙‿⊙✿) *:･ﾟ✧
> 
> Thank you for the tip, man. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


You're welcome fam


----------



## Catwalk

Agni of Wands said:


> When/if/how/who/what/when/where/why?
> 
> Also, I like my name in orange. You knew that. Thank you.
> 
> That is like tantamount to flattery in my book.


As the mistress of *Catwalkian* highlightened hieroglyphics; it is, _indeed_, my job.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Rinnie said:


> This sounds really hot.
> 
> Can @Kito join us too?
> 
> Fucking sausage fest xD.


Hell yeah. @Kito makes my boat float. :carrot:


----------



## SilverFlames

Antipode said:


> You have an awesome nose! I'm jealous. xD


Haha I haven't heard that compliment before! Thanks!


----------



## Acrylic

Agni of Wands said:


> @Catwalk Show yourself!!





Rinnie said:


> I don't even need to see a picture, you're already hot. 10/10.





Occams Chainsaw said:


> Agreed. Her thought process is brilliantly clear and easy to follow. It's quite fantastic.


It's so funny how far-reaching and complete the allure of 'teh Catwalk' is lol. Any and all who hath stood in her presence, have been subjected to her unbreakable spell, a spell they are happy to be under the grips of... much like the ill-fated travelers who crossed paths with the legendary Lotus Eaters of Greece, and after partaking of the lotus, fell under the blissfully unaware spell they caused, and thus, left them to the complete power of the Lotus Eaters.

This 'should' be the point at which I say "back off, she's mine!"... buuuuut I really shouldn't lol. It's not my fault she's so spellbinding. Hundreds of male specimens throwing themselves at her feet on a daily basis should be expected and par for the course, so I shouldn't be possessive... heck, one shouldn't be possessive in general, it's such a distasteful trait. It reeks of childishness and so ingratiatingly servile.

This is how the internet turns things on it's head lol, because she'd always post about being made solitary from everyone else, and put on this island... but on _here_, where the first thing you see of someone is their mind... she's a supermodel lol. Everyone's like "omgggggg she's so hooooooooot"

If you cut her cranial cavity open and pulled out the wet, mushy material we call a 'brain', and threw it onto the stage while they were holding the Miss America pageant... it would beat everyone on stage _hands down_ lol. The announcer would be like "mushy severed brain destroys competition at 2015's Miss America pageant, with many critics claiming "this may be the most beautiful woman they ever laid eyes on" lol :tongue:


----------



## cinnabun

apa said:


> You have some pretty cute canines. If you were a vampire, you would be more than welcome to bite my neck. :kitteh:


Haha, thanks. Never heard that one before lol.


----------



## cinnabun

Luke Skywalker said:


> My future, however, is even THICKER.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you know what I mean



Slay me <3.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Rinnie said:


> Slay me <3.


----------



## Acrylic

Kore said:


> I dunno. I get kinda scared when I see guys that ripped. I feel like I'd touch their muscles and squeal in terror. :whoa:


Hahaha this reminds me of when Natasha Leggero was on Joe Rogan, and they were talking about that very thing. And Joe (quite the burly guy) took the stance you're taking, and Natasha was taking the pro-muscle stance lol. She was trying to convince him to choke his gf, and she was like "choke me but with only 10% of your strength!" lol.



> It's just my fingertips and palms are so sensitive, my mother used to say I have magic hands and I think it's because of how much focus I'll put into someone's bodily nooks and crannies.


"_Come on home girl_", Kore said with a smile
You don't have to love me yet, let's get high a while
But try to understand
Tryyyyyy to understand
_Try, try, try_ to understaaaaaand
.....I'm a magic woman


----------



## cinnabun

I need more sexiness from @Kito and @Luke Skywalker pls.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Rinnie said:


> I need more sexiness from @Kito and @Luke Skywalker pls.












^ That's totally me, and not Ben Barnes.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Luke Skywalker said:


>


I was just rewatching this. That guy is a bit of an asshole. Watch his hand when the woman in blue says she's not stupid, it's at 1:36. I don't know what he says after.


----------



## SilverFlames

Someone decided we should all give each other makeovers for my new years party, and I learned how great I look in makeup. I couldn't resist showing off some pics to you guys.


----------



## Angina Jolie

SilverFlames said:


> Someone decided we should all give each other makeovers for my new years party, and I learned how great I look in makeup. I couldn't resist showing off some pics to you guys.
> 
> View attachment 456041
> View attachment 456049
> View attachment 456057
> View attachment 456065


Ohh my, so much cuteness.
Although this is HOT or not, I give you 9/10 cuz cuteness is often way better.


----------



## SilverFlames

Shameless Nation said:


> Ohh my, so much cuteness.
> Although this is HOT or not, I give you 9/10 cuz cuteness is often way better.


Aww thanks! I'm the real life version of Honey Senpai sometimes, but I really do need to start working on the "hot" aspect :laughing:

I love this thread


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SilverFlames said:


> Someone decided we should all give each other makeovers for my new years party, and I learned how great I look in makeup. I couldn't resist showing off some pics to you guys.
> 
> View attachment 456041
> View attachment 456049
> View attachment 456057
> View attachment 456065


I wun hug you so much. :untroubled:


----------



## SilverFlames

Luke Skywalker said:


> I wun hug you so much. :untroubled:


*internet hug* :kitteh:

Since you still haven't posted a picture here...10/10 for your avatar and the one before that one. How do you find such _adorable_ art of Luke?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SilverFlames said:


> *internet hug* :kitteh:
> 
> Since you still haven't posted a picture here...10/10 for your avatar and the one before that one. How do you find such _adorable_ art of Luke?


That's actually from a web graphc novel.


----------



## SilverFlames

Luke Skywalker said:


> That's actually from a web graphc novel.


Omg I love webcomics! Do you have the link?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SilverFlames said:


> Omg I love webcomics! Do you have the link?


I'll send you in the next PM.


----------



## Kito

Kerik_S said:


> Concurred: Kito is a hottie pa-tottie.





Luke Skywalker said:


> He's gonna be scared of us when he sees all this.


Nahh, I'm an attention whore at the best of times. Rinnie knows. <3



Rinnie said:


> I need more sexiness from @_Kito_ and @_Luke Skywalker_ pls.


Ask and ye shall receive. It's blurry but oh well, guess I'll just have to take more... :wink:


----------



## sloop

Kito said:


> *Ask and ye shall receive. It's blurry but oh well, guess I'll just have to take more...* :wink:


Sweet bed.

Oh, and you're an attractive specimen as well :tongue:

I second the bold print...


----------



## cinnabun

Kito said:


> Nahh, I'm an attention whore at the best of times. Rinnie knows. <3
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive. It's blurry but oh well, guess I'll just have to take more... :wink:


Well...damn. Have I mentioned how happy I am that you realised you're bisexual? Cause I am:blushed:.


----------



## kittenklyn

i would participate, but i dont know how to add photos =[


----------



## Kvothe Lackless




----------



## marblecloud95

Kerik_S said:


> Arrghh being bi or pan would give me so many more options. I've tried. (( Monosexuality is hella lame


You should hit up Little Dicky, I heard he'll do anything for a roof over his head.


----------



## Kerik_S

marblecloud95 said:


> You should hit up Little Dicky, I heard he'll do anything for a roof over his head.


 Little Dicky can make me pansexual? Schwing! Is there some kind of initiation? Like watching Bible Black until my IQ hits absolute zero?

Sorry, "Little". Apparently Little Dicky is untaggable...?

I'm doomed. :X


----------



## Kerik_S

(For-Srs Mode, tho: I found me one of them ENFPs as a cuddle buddy. Maybe I can watch Bible Black with him.)


----------



## Kerik_S

Catwalk said:


> That said, I just really like to organize my points and my work. It makes me comfortable, concise and clear - even if not to others.


I often forget the Advanced Editor is a thing. A Sensor cries out in the night every time a Ni-dom forgets the Advanced Editor is a thing. :'(


----------



## TeenageWitch

These are the only decent pictures I have of myself that aren't already on here lol


----------



## TeenageWitch

TheProYodler said:


> I'm insecure, fuck it I need to know.
> 
> View attachment 453113
> 
> 
> This is me running away from the inbound harsh criticisms:
> 
> View attachment 453137


12/10 :hearteyes: 

Actually... have I met you before?


----------



## marblecloud95

TeenageWitch said:


> View attachment 457369
> 
> 
> View attachment 457385
> 
> 
> View attachment 457393
> 
> 
> These are the only decent pictures I have of myself that aren't already on here lol


You can only take pictures at an angle?


----------



## TeenageWitch

marblecloud95 said:


> You can only take pictures at an angle?


I can take normal pictures lol, angles are just my personal preference. 
Heres a few straight on


----------



## Donovan

Kvothe Lackless said:


> View attachment 456497


love the name reference... any news on when the third is coming out?


----------



## Kore

Kvothe Lackless said:


> View attachment 456497


Your look is magnetic.



Kito said:


>


"They see me flexin', they hatin'."


----------



## Acrylic

^^^ What of the mysterious Kore? What doth thy visage entail?

Is it like Medusa, but in reverse, where instead of looking at you and turning to stone... I look at you and turn to cotton candy?

You did post yourself 6 times, but they all were rather stale looking question marks. Unless that's actually what you look like... a question mark... in that case, I don't wanna judge lol. I'm not saying you _can't_ be a question mark. You gotta rock whatever nature gave you. You go on and rock it witchya question mark self.


----------



## Kvothe Lackless

Donovan said:


> love the name reference... any news on when the third is coming out?


You're the only person that noticed. I was hoping something would be announced at Christmas / New Year time, but nothing! It's taking forever!


----------



## Donovan

Kvothe Lackless said:


> You're the only person that noticed. I was hoping something would be announced at Christmas / New Year time, but nothing! It's taking forever!


lol, jesus, the first one came out (or around--it was the first time i'd seen it), when i was 18. i'm 27 now... 

apparently his editors/whoever are always hounding him, and he's always dodging them lol. completely amazing author, absolute best i've ever read as far as interweaving story, character development, and delivery.


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## AddictiveMuse

I have devoted my life to finding 9s on this thread. 

So far there have been only 2. 
Including this guy on one of the earliest pages of the thread who doesn't post anymore. 



Redhotpengy said:


> @L0ro Hard to tell with your mask, but I'd give you somewhere between a 8 - 8.5
> 
> View attachment 82513


Fuck! I just looked...he's Canadian?! Another one?

Land of maple syrup and the sexy it seems. 

Maybe I'll go live in Canada for a bit...



EDIT: Well fuck me. I just realised this is a Ryan Reynolds gif. Who just so happens to be another fucking Canadian.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

AddictiveMuse said:


> I have devoted my life to finding 9s on this thread.
> 
> So far there have been only 2.
> Including this guy on one of the earliest pages of the thread who doesn't post anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck! I just looked...he's Canadian?! Another one?
> 
> Land of maple syrup and the sexy it seems.
> 
> Maybe I'll go live in Canada for a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well fuck me. I just realised this is a Ryan Reynolds gif. Who just so happens to be another fucking Canadian.


Do you like Canadians?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Kore said:


> "They see me flexin', they hatin'."


They lovin'


----------



## with water

Have I posted this one yet?








@BlackDog


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Luke Skywalker said:


> Do you like Canadians?


I like messing with Canadian stereotypes and Canadians but it appears that both of the 9s on this thread have been Canadian. So there's gotta be something in Canada. 

I don't like maple syrup but fuck I'll learn to love it XD

O Canadaaaaa
Our home and native laaaaaand
Somethiiiing about patriotism and sons. 
With glowiiiiing hearts
Something elseeeeee
We stand on guard for theeee
O Canadaaaaaa

Where's my Canadian citizenship now? XD


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Agni of Wands reminds me of @Grandmaster Yoda.

both are cute.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Slagasauras said:


> By saying Regina


congratulations 10 points you win woohoo kangaroo.


----------



## Slagasauras

Luke Skywalker said:


> congratulations 10 points you win woohoo kangaroo.


yis


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Slagasauras said:


> yis


Slagasauras will post a pic in the 1000th page.


----------



## Slagasauras

Luke Skywalker said:


> Slagasauras will post a pic in the 1000th page.


I look like I crawled out of a trailer park tbh













Now where the fuck are my tens
__
moar


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Slagasauras said:


> I look like I crawled out of a trailer park tbh
> View attachment 457713
> View attachment 457721


I SAID IN THE 1000TH P-- heeeey, you're pretty hot....

:th_jtteglad:

yum yum I approve


----------



## Slagasauras

Luke Skywalker said:


> I SAID IN THE 1000TH P-- heeeey, you're pretty hot....
> 
> :th_jtteglad:
> 
> yum yum I approve


I shall reply in a way that pokes fun at my dearest answering machine a.k.a (_other alias being_) Catwalk.

Ahem,

_I know._


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Slagasauras said:


> moar
> View attachment 457729


yup nice.

the cat looks stressed out but the dog looks jealous.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Slagasauras said:


> I shall reply in a way that pokes fun at my dearest answering machine a.k.a (_other alias being_) Catwalk.
> 
> Ahem,
> 
> _I know._


Did Catwalk post a pic yet? Her posts are incredibly sexy in a weird way.


----------



## Slagasauras

Luke Skywalker said:


> Did Catwalk post a pic yet? Her posts are incredibly sexy in a weird way.


I'm gay and even she turns me on (in a non heterosexual way).
I doubt she will nor do I think any amount of pleading will get her to do it.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Slagasauras said:


> I'm gay and even she turns me on (in a non heterosexual way).
> I doubt she will nor do I think any amount of pleading will get her to do it.


Be bisexual with me. Even @BlackDog would like you better.


* *




pleeeeeeeeease?


----------



## SilverFlames

Slagasauras said:


> I look like I crawled out of a trailer park tbh
> View attachment 457713
> View attachment 457721
> 
> Now where the fuck are my tens
> __
> moar
> View attachment 457729


9/10 I approve! And an extra gazillion points for the cats in the picture! That comes to....Nope I'm too tired for math. You win!!!


----------



## Slagasauras

Because I'm an attention whore vagrant with no morals:


----------



## BlackDog

Luke Skywalker said:


> Be bisexual with me. Even @_BlackDog_ would like you better.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleeeeeeeeease?


How did I get dragged into this? Wrong INTJ.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SilverFlames said:


> 9/10 I approve! And an extra gazillion points for the cats in the picture! That comes to....Nope I'm too tired for math. You win!!!


Hello


----------



## Slagasauras

SilverFlames said:


> 9/10 I approve! And an extra gazillion points for the cats in the picture! That comes to....Nope I'm too tired for math. You win!!!


Thank you friend yes


----------



## Slagasauras

BlackDog said:


> How did I get dragged into this? Wrong INTJ.


I somehow whore myself out to xNFP's and you get dragged into it. It's perfect.


----------



## BlackDog

Slagasauras said:


> Because I'm an attention whore vagrant with no morals:
> View attachment 457737
> View attachment 457745


Damn boy, you been working out?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Slagasauras said:


> Because I'm an attention whore vagrant with no morals:
> View attachment 457737
> View attachment 457745


oooo ho ho

I love this. 





















BlackDog said:


> How did I get dragged into this? Wrong INTJ.


You are Slagasauras' friend/girlfriend/whatevs and you said something about most men being bisexuals, so do the maths. 

BlackDog + Slagasauras + bisexual men = Luke's tipsy


----------



## Slagasauras

BlackDog said:


> Damn boy, you been working out?


I have yes .


----------



## BlackDog

Slagasauras said:


> I somehow whore myself out to xNFP's and you get dragged into it. It's perfect.


It also has not escaped my attention that you've been cheating on me with another INTJ. Not impressed, man, not impressed.


----------



## Macrosapien

AesSidhe said:


> Me chilling in the couch, waiting for my shift to start


you do look like your avatar, but more womanly (even though he is pretty womanly)


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Slagasauras said:


> ^That makes no sense, how is anyone going to leave you alone if you keep posting in the thread?


and you stop sending me dik piks I had enough of your dik [piks] for one night


----------



## Kerik_S

Luke Skywalker said:


> It is in some countries/territories.


Hey, the law won't be on my ass-- that's all that matters.

　


Luke Skywalker said:


> I don't know how to photograph my penis (and I don't know what 'warm-fuzzies' is). Would a 4k video suffice?


It's like photographing your face, but you aim the camera downward... or in a mirror, or shoot from below...?
Warm-fuzzies are affectionate feels. Just say something cute in a PM.

Video? It would only seem fair to give you more than one pic if you're sending a video. Unless it's only a few seconds or something. Or shitty frame-rate.

No shots of random swimmers/shower-'ers that aren't you!! I'm onto you. >_>* >_>

　


Luke Skywalker said:


> My inbox is open to further interaction with you, though I do feel like a whore a times.


I suppose you should feel comfortable, since I'm whoring myself on a public forum, and sealing a dick pic deal for all to see.

Sexual repression is teh lame.


----------



## Donovan

haha, god... this place is so weird. 


but in a good way.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Kerik_S said:


> Hey, the law won't be on my ass-- that's all that matters.


It also would depend on how old you are. I just turned 18 so the law won't be on my ass anytime soon if I date a minor. There's an age gap that is taken into consideration, I think.



> It's like photographing your face, but you aim the camera downward... or in a mirror, or shoot from below...?
> Warm-fuzzies are affectionate feels. Just say something cute in a PM.


I don't know how to photograph my face. Somehow I always end up photographing my penis instead.

If I PM you pics of cats will you PM me piksodiks?



> Video? It would only seem fair to give you more than one pic if you're sending a video. Unless it's only a few seconds or something. Or shitty frame-rate.


I'm very skilled at being an amateur.



> No shots of random swimmers/shower-'ers that aren't you!! I'm onto you. >_>* >_>


Hey, those was I! You don't believe in my tattoos?



> I suppose you should feel comfortable, since I'm whoring myself on a public forum, and sealing a dick pic deal for all to see.
> 
> Sexual repression is teh lame.


I think I have a dick pic deal with at the least five members of this forum. And those are my gay deals. My straight nude deals must have a different name, I suppose.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

To unsubscribe from this thread or not to unsubscribe. That is the question.


----------



## Apple Pine

BIGJake111 said:


> To unsubscribe from this thread or not to unsubscribe. That is the question.


Un.

Give some hope for us, INTJs.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

To neigh or not to neigh. That is the equestrian.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Why is thread all comments and no pics? 
Post em up chop chop..


----------



## Scarab

@Emerald Legend has spoken.


----------



## Worriedfunction

BIGJake111 said:


> To unsubscribe from this thread or not to unsubscribe. That is the question.


People still subscribe to threads? So old hat.


----------



## Slagasauras

BIGJake111 said:


> To unsubscribe from this thread or not to unsubscribe. That is the question.


Unsubscribe


----------



## Kerik_S

Luke Skywalker said:


> I think I have a dick pic deal with at the least five members of this forum. And those are my gay deals. My straight nude deals must have a different name, I suppose.


What do they call those? I think it's "trading nudes", but it doesn't roll off the tongue as the "dick pic" trope.

Also, one of the pictures you posted-- where you "took the picture with your foot"-- didn't have tattoos, and I'm pretty sure I've seen the tattoo pic on Google Image Search because I'm a moderator on OKCupid and we have to check for that stuff. xD

Hold up a hand-written sign with my username on it and put it next to your dick? So I know it's you? I'm showing my face in mine, so it's indisputable.


----------



## Kerik_S

Hey, I posted my face on here. I've gained the right to be irreverent and lewd.


----------



## Kerik_S

Scarab said:


> View attachment 458689
> 
> 
> @_Emerald Legend_ has spoken.


7/10, but only because you'd be a typical 8/10 and I have odd tastes

EDIT: I'd rate myself the same way for the same reason


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Scarab said:


> View attachment 458689
> 
> 
> @Emerald Legend has spoken.


You're so hot. 

Love me.


----------



## Macrosapien

I said I would never post another picture on this forum that shows my identity, i.e face again. So I can't participate, but I didnt say anything about my body though, but i still digress.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Macrosapien said:


> I said I would never post another picture on this forum that shows my identity, i.e face again. So I can't participate, but I didnt say anything about my body though, but i still digress.


Thou dost protest to much.

There you go, there is the validation you asked for.


----------



## AesSidhe

Scarab said:


> View attachment 458689
> 
> 
> @Emerald Legend has spoken.


WAW you actually kind of look like Flynn <3


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Kerik_S said:


> What do they call those? I think it's "trading nudes", but it doesn't roll off the tongue as the "dick pic" trope.


I could call it "The Genitrade". But that sounds awful and unnecessarily scary.



> Also, one of the pictures you posted-- where you "took the picture with your foot"-- didn't have tattoos


That was before I got inked.



> and I'm pretty sure I've seen the tattoo pic on Google Image Search because I'm a moderator on OKCupid and we have to check for that stuff. xD


I know. There are many pictures of *I* in Google Image Search. I'm quite famous among nrrrds.



> Hold up a hand-written sign with my username on it and put it next to your dick? So I know it's you? I'm showing my face in mine, so it's indisputable.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

AddictiveMuse said:


> You're so hot.
> 
> Love me.


smoooooooooth


----------



## Kerik_S

@Luke Skywalker ,

You scandalized me!


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Kerik_S said:


> @Luke Skywalker ,
> 
> You scandalized me!


I even drew a little star, you ungrateful Ni-dom. Ungrateful Ni-doms will be the end of our species, eventually.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Luke Skywalker said:


> smoooooooooth


Thank you! I pride myself on my smooth people and flirting skills. ;P


----------



## Superfluous

*peeks to see if I want to post...*


----------



## Scarab

Superfluous said:


> *peeks to see if I want to post...*


*Accidentally walks into you from behind while day dreaming -- pushing you out into the open*

Opps. So sorry, didn't see you there. You okay?


----------



## Scarab

Kerik_S said:


> 7/10, but only because you'd be a typical 8/10 and I have odd tastes
> 
> EDIT: I'd rate myself the same way for the same reason


Ohhh~ Thank you! öwö/

Wait... is this in a "7 is average" type of scale? Not that I wouldn't mind that, seems fair either way.


----------



## Scarab

AddictiveMuse said:


> You're so hot.
> 
> Love me.


*Beep boop* [Robotic voice] I. Am. Incapable. Of. Love.

*Bleep boooop*


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Scarab said:


> *Beep boop* [Robotic voice] I. Am. Incapable. Of. Love.
> 
> *Bleep boooop*


You just haven't been _loved_ right my dear swede!


----------



## Scarab

AddictiveMuse said:


> You just haven't been _loved_ right my dear swede!


*With a distant look on my face I touch my chest -- where my heart ought to be*


----------



## Kerik_S

Scarab said:


> Ohhh~ Thank you! öwö/
> 
> Wait... is this in a "7 is average" type of scale? Not that I wouldn't mind that, seems fair either way.


5 would be average. 6 would be potentially classically[-normatively] good-looking, or average with some kind of exaggerated testosterone feature (strong jaw-line or brow-ridge, etc...).

My 7s are classically-good-looking (adherent to typified softer-side-of-masculine beauty standards, which would get an 8 by typical standards) or above-average/almost-classic but with a craniofacial structure that has exaggerated features again.

7.5: classic with testosterone features. Like the "content" of the face (visible eye-size, eye-spacing, nose-bridge width, labio-nasal distance, brow-to-hairline height) would be like yours.... But with a more defined "frame" that might be seen as "too masculine in comparison to the softer content"

8 classic ("soft" masculine) content, "hard" masculine frame, with a single quirk that is usually seen as "ugly" (eye spacing slightly off the golden ratio, for instance). Or, actually, hard content with a frame that's seen as too soft compared to the content. Think Jared Padalecki from Supernatural. Boy-face, hyper-masculine jaw, brow, and cheekbones. He's "too hot" to get a 9. Swordsman_of_Mana (thread OP) on here gets an 8 for the opposite of Padalecki: Hard features, soft frame

9 hard features and frame, maintaining the golden ratio, with a few "disqualifiers" like an upturned nose or wide jutting-out nasal bridge, cheekbones "too high" (too close to eye sockets or "too low" (too close to the line of the nostrils), or eyes "too small", face "too long". Jake Gyllenhaal is almost there with his squinty eyes, but he's like an 8.5. Too hot for a 9.

Never seen a 10.

Can't think of a single mainstream celebrity whose a 9 or 9.5. Peto Coast (gay porn actor) is a 9, though make sure you use Google Safe Search if you want a reference.

Big and/or tilted forward (un-tucked) ears get an automatic 0.25 bonus!!


----------



## Noctis

From summer 2012 courtesy of Facebook.


----------



## Emerald Legend

Scarab said:


> View attachment 458689
> 
> 
> @_Emerald Legend_ has spoken.


----------



## Kerik_S

Emerald Legend said:


>


I can, but I won't.


----------



## gmaslin

@Luke Skywalker
What a waste of primo man meat. To think that you prefer hairy man ass to a naturally juicy and pouting vaginal flower is disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## Kerik_S

gmaslin said:


> @_Luke Skywalker_
> What a waste of primo man meat. To think that you prefer hairy man ass to a naturally juicy and pouting vaginal flower is disturbing on so many levels.


Other things pout like roses, too. ^_^. May not be juicy, but.. umm... there are ways around that.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

gmaslin said:


> @Luke Skywalker
> What a waste of primo man meat. To think that you prefer hairy man ass to a naturally juicy and pouting vaginal flower is disturbing on so many levels.


I like hairy man ass _and _pouting vaginal flower (wtf). I see nothing being wasted.

And cut it out, we don't need this kind of shit in here.


----------



## Noctis

Fun fact: I have really hairy legs, so much that during a Boy Scout Camp 10 years ago, some guys joked that I was Chewbacca. Maybe Chewie would consider me a distant cousin? xD


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Noctis said:


> From summer 2012 courtesy of Facebook.
> View attachment 459281
> View attachment 459273
> View attachment 459265


Where is this place?



Noctis said:


> Fun fact: I have really hairy legs, so much that during a Boy Scout Camp 10 years ago, some guys joked that I was Chewbacca. Maybe Chewie would consider me a distant cousin? xD


Guys in my class used to joke that it was scientifically proved that hairy guys were better in bed, so they would mock less hairy guys and when they found a hairy one they'd warn the population to be careful.

And I suppose Chewie had many cousins.


----------



## Noctis

Luke Skywalker said:


> Guys in my class used to joke that it was scientifically proved that hairy guys were better in bed, so they would mock less hairy guys and when they found a hairy one they'd warn the population to be careful.


Hmm, interesting. There is a huge trend of guys manscaping themselves and removing any body hair. Male models are generally hairless in ads. Whereas in the 60's, 70's and 80's, hairiness was considered sexy to women in the mainstream (example Tom Selleck or Sean Connery).


----------



## Kurt Wagner

gmaslin said:


> You boys are too sensitive. I only expressed my wish for Luke Skywalker to play exclusively for the hetero (ie:breeding) team. Why should that be interpreted as bi-phobia?


Why is it disturbing on so many levels?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

gmaslin said:


> You boys are too sensitive. I only expressed my wish for Luke Skywalker to play exclusively for the hetero (ie:breeding) team. Why should that be interpreted as bi-phobia?


Pfft, first world problems. You've got something like 95% of the male population at your disposal. And, besides, it's not like being bi makes him unavailable, does it (well, unless you're biphobic... that's on you)?


----------



## gmaslin

Luke Skywalker said:


> Why is it disturbing in so many levels?


*See here* and maybe consider you might have been a victim of this programming. You're a very desirable physical specimen. Do you think it's just youthful ebullience that made you say _why not_ to dirty man ass? 
(Before I get flamed for this last colorful colloquialism, not all gays go through the trouble of an enema before anal sex so please acknowledge the truth in the humor.)


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Well, first off: heterosexuality isn't "natural".


----------



## Noctis

Luke Skywalker said:


> It might be so, but I wouldn't say they were basing the joke on that. Those were the same guys who joked about prostate exams on a regular basis.


I wouldn't be too surprised, lol. Sounds like a crude bunch.


----------



## Noctis

WamphyriThrall said:


> Well, first off: heterosexuality isn't "natural".


Heterosexuality, bisexuality and homosexuality are natural.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Noctis said:


> Heterosexuality, bisexuality and homosexuality are natural.


For most of human history, people weren't sorted by orientation, which makes sense, since most of us fall somewhere along a sliding scale, rather than on two opposing sides. 

Heteronormativity is as much a man made construct as monogamy and marriage. You saw plenty of behavior that might have been described today as being solely within the realms of bisexuality or homosexuality, practiced commonly.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

gmaslin said:


> *See here* and maybe consider you might have been a victim of this programming. You're a very desirable physical specimen. Do you think it's just youthful ebullience that made you say _why not_ to dirty man ass?
> (Before I get flamed for this last colorful colloquialism, not all gays go through the trouble of an enema before anal sex so please acknowledge the truth in the humor.)


With all due respect, that was a lot of nothing. I think we should stop derailing the thread. Picture threads aren't made for talking, they're made for stalking.



Noctis said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised, lol. Sounds like a crude bunch.


Twas fun.


----------



## gmaslin

Duplicate post, mods please delete.


----------



## gmaslin

WamphyThrall said:


> For most of human history, people weren't sorted by orientation, which makes sense, since most of us fall somewhere along a sliding scale, rather than on two opposing sides.


We are almost in agreement here. The only thing I would correct is the notion that this sliding scale is not addressed heterosexually. Physically and temperamentally you will always be able to find your compliment in a heterosexual partner but Madison Avenue has convinced you otherwise. Take a look at *this post*.



noctis said:


> Heterosexuality, bisexuality and homosexuality are natural.


What is the arbiter of normal? You guys need to think about all this stuff because it relates very definitely to how we determine what's hot and what's not.



Luke Skywalker said:


> With all due respect, that was a lot of nothing.


Well, when you're not ready to receive wisdom it's hard to provide it. In twenty years you'll see where you are in life and perhaps then you'll recall my words and posts with a different perspective.


----------



## Slagasauras

:woof::woof: guys look its dogs who doesn't like dogs
ruff ruff


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Post pics folkz!


----------



## Noctis

Luke Skywalker said:


> Post pics folkz!


Is the guy in the picture holding the sign with Kerik_S on it you?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Noctis said:


> Is the guy in the picture holding the sign with Kerik_S on it you?


in my dreamz ;-;

im not that tall


----------



## Noctis

Luke Skywalker said:


> in my dreamz ;-;
> 
> im not that tall


Hugs! You should post pictures of yourself, since we have  It would be nice to see what you look like irl.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Noctis said:


> Hugs! You should post pictures of yourself, since we have  It would be nice to see what you look like irl.


:hug:

I look like a god, obviously.










Flying about with them cherubs and shit.


----------



## Mange

View attachment 459721


----------



## AdroElectro




----------



## Kerik_S

gmaslin said:


> *See here* and maybe consider you might have been a victim of this programming. You're a very desirable physical specimen. Do you think it's just youthful ebullience that made you say _why not_ to dirty man ass?
> (Before I get flamed for this last colorful colloquialism, not all gays go through the trouble of an enema before anal sex so please acknowledge the truth in the humor.)


Okay. Then you're not bi-phobic. You're completely prejudiced toward heterosexual as a natural expression.

You honestly think bisexuals and homosexuals can't fully experience their sexuality? Having same-sex attraction doesn't automatically detract from other-sex attraction.

And having _only_ same-sex attraction doesn't make you lack the depth of sexuality of a heterosexual.

　
How do you know it's not in _your_ programming to be so biased toward heterosexuality as some pure and deep expression of sex?

Your arguments are what are known as "essentialist" or (or "nature-based") arguments of evolutionary psychology. And they've been largely debunked by mainstream science.

*GIGANTIC SWEEPING DISCLAIMER:


*Unless, you meant that this "programming" is one possibility due to sexual fluidity being real, and liberal media making "queer" out to be "cool" these days:

Then, yes, I'd agree. It's possible that, as the culture shifts toward more queer-positive stuff, there's going to be a backlash period where it's considered "cool" for millennials to identify as non-normative labels and freely-exercise their sexual fluidity in a "phase".

However, regardless:

_Phase or not:_ Same-sex attraction does not cause some kind of quasi-spiritual dissonance and lack of ideal sexual connection.

Same-sex attraction does one of two things:

1) Makes someone who also deeply connects with other-sex people, connect with the same-sex people as well.

2) Constitutes the entirety of someone's sexuality, and they connect with the same-sex people the same way they would have connected with the other-sex people if they were straight.

That's it.

　
All the rest has been toiled-over and discussed ad nauseam in psychology for decades.

Look up "evolutionary psychology debate" in sexuality


----------



## Kerik_S

gmaslin said:


> Well, when you're not ready to receive wisdom it's hard to provide it.


No. No way are you getting away with this cheap shot.

Someone disagreed with you. And there's plenty of people, 20 years or more Luke's senior, that also disagree with you.

That doesn't make you right. That makes you in possession of a different opinion.

　


gmaslin said:


> In twenty years you'll see where you are in life and perhaps then you'll recall my words and posts with a different perspective.


I hope to god, in another twenty years for you, you'll look at things from a less arrogant perspective.

Of course, it'll probably take you at least 10 years to realize that concepts like "wisdom"-- especially when they're as subjective as yours-- when tied to chronological age, are just a hippy-dippy can of glitter you're plastering all over your gigantic ego.

So, in 20 years, I hope people are more like the people who are 20 years older than you that think _your_ "perspective" could stand to be quite a bit "different" than it is now.

　
Hopefully, when someone invents a time machine and takes you twenty years into the past, you unlearn the crap you seem to value as some sort of "adult seasoned wisdom"... because it came with the heavy price of making you so overly-assured of completely irrational and subjective beliefs that you have the gumption to say things like "Well, when you're not ready to receive wisdom it's hard to provide it."

Glorified teenage reasoning.


----------



## Kerik_S

Hello from the outside.


----------



## mhysa

i have to wear glasses sometimes now :U


----------



## ShadowsRunner

You ruined Star Wars : (


* *




Oh wait, George Lucas already did that.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

MeteorShadow said:


> You ruined Star Wars : (


the images? 

That's the original if you wish to unsee it all.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

mhysa said:


> i have to wear glasses sometimes now :U


dafuq.....you actually _look_ like Khaleesi? :shocked:


----------



## peter pettishrooms

mhysa said:


> i have to wear glasses sometimes now :U


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Swordsman of Mana said:


> dafuq.....you actually _look_ like Khaleesi? :shocked:







It's hypnotizing.


----------



## Popinjay

mhysa said:


> i have to wear glasses sometimes now :U


Very Modelesque.


----------



## Sygma

mhysa said:


> i have to wear glasses sometimes now :U


It's good for your health. Also, glasses are hot with formal clothes, but I guess that in your case you could literally wear them with anything it wouldn't remove the heat factor


----------



## g_w

mhysa said:


> i have to wear glasses sometimes now :U


----------



## mhysa

g_w said:


> View attachment 462538


i see the transformation is now complete


----------



## g_w

mhysa said:


> i see the transformation is now complete


Except you had a green blouse or scarf and a brownish-y jacket;Daria has the colors switched.

Speaking of that...what MBTI and/or Enneagram do you think Daria is? I vote 4w5, INxx.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

g_w said:


> Except you had a green blouse or scarf and a brownish-y jacket;Daria has the colors switched.
> 
> Speaking of that...what MBTI and/or Enneagram do you think Daria is? I vote 4w5, INxx.


Fi/Te. Daria is Fi. So much Fi. I know it when I see it.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

AddictiveMuse said:


> Fi/Te. Daria is Fi. So much Fi. I know it when I see it.


I agree.


----------



## g_w

AddictiveMuse said:


> Fi/Te. Daria is Fi. So much Fi. I know it when I see it.


So an xNFP or an INTJ. Just [email protected] I always knew there was something about that girl. :strawberry:


----------



## Popinjay

Luke Skywalker said:


> I agree.


Why have you retired? And don't give me that, "I have a promise to keep...to an old friend" nonsense...I know that little green goblin evaporated the last time you took "sick leave" and really went to Dagobah for the weekend to watch the Imperial Dagobah UFC Flyweight Championship between Darth Needs Plastic Surgery and Master Yoda:










On a less silly note, I found this picture in a Yahoo Image Search...it's really cool!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

mhysa said:


> i have to wear glasses sometimes now :U


Are you far sighted?


----------



## Slagasauras

GUYS I'm getting tits now and I can do pushups and my nose can touch the floor and I'm dead lifting more than ever and I'm seeing more results AND SORRY FOR TAKING SHIRTLESS SELFIES I AM JUST GETTING PROUD


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Slagasauras said:


> GUYS I'm getting tits now and I can do pushups and my nose can touch the floor and I'm dead lifting more than ever and I'm seeing more results AND SORRY FOR TAKING SHIRTLESS SELFIES I AM JUST GETTING PROUD
> 
> 
> View attachment 462722


*gasp*

You're buff!

*squeezes tits*


----------



## Dalton

mhysa said:


> i have to wear glasses sometimes now :U


Damn


----------



## with water




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

come at me


----------



## piano

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 466690
> 
> 
> come at me


you have such soft, feminine features. you really are an exceptionally beautiful girl.


----------



## Enxu

A photo of me 3 years back. I don't like taking photos so it is rare I can smile so happily at a pinhole camera. :eek-new:


----------



## Enxu

AesSidhe said:


> Me chilling in the couch, waiting for my shift to start


Beautiful blue eyes. :wink:


----------



## izyllic

smile


----------



## AesSidhe

Swordsman of Mana said:


> dafuq.....you actually _look_ like Khaleesi? :shocked:


Some people actually use avatars that look like themselves *points at her own avatar*


----------



## AddictiveMuse

izyllic said:


> View attachment 466762
> 
> 
> smile


those freckles are adorable!


----------



## peter pettishrooms

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 466690
> 
> 
> come at me


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Slagasauras said:


> Going to the gym even though I'm hella depressed
> Going to finish all my homework and studies when I get back too
> Go goals go go go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dat Elliot Rodgers


----------



## Slagasauras

WamphyriThrall said:


> Dat Elliot Rodgers



Oh fuck off haha.


----------



## giorgaros2




----------



## Catwalk

giorgaros2 said:


> View attachment 468522


*(✿ ♥‿♥)
*


----------



## piano

@Catwalk where's yo face at, honey?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

giorgaros2 said:


> View attachment 468522


Why....hello there.....


----------



## Catwalk

i cant play the piano said:


> @Catwalk where's yo face at, honey?


Score my _digits_ - you can have all the *selfies* you please, darling. (∪ ◡ ∪)


----------



## piano

Catwalk said:


> Score my _digits_ - you can have all the *selfies* you please, darling. (∪ ◡ ∪)


ooh la la...


----------



## Catwalk

i cant play the piano said:


> ooh la la...


Giorgaros can auto get it, however. 

(✿ ♥‿♥) _Let me know_......


----------



## piano

Catwalk said:


> Giorgaros can auto get it, however.
> 
> (✿ ♥‿♥) _Let me know_......


hahaha you're cute when you're love-struck...


----------



## giorgaros2

Catwalk said:


> Giorgaros can auto get it, however.
> 
> (✿ ♥‿♥) _Let me know_......


sorry i am in a relationship with my dog


----------



## AddictiveMuse

giorgaros2 said:


> sorry i am in a relationship with my dog


I'm in a committed relationship with my cat but maybe we can make things work. :tongue:


----------



## Rafiki

View attachment 469874

View attachment 469882

View attachment 469890


yes
maybe
no


----------



## Rafiki

thank you @Axwell


----------



## mangodelic psycho

giorgaros2 said:


> View attachment 468522


:dry:


----------



## Macona

I posted this on the INFP board a while ago. The spatula is for scraping your girl away from you


----------



## WamphyriThrall

So many Arabs @[email protected]


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Diphenhydramine said:


> This is either going to be 1. a train wreck 2. the most interesting thread on this forum currently.


well, we've cleared 1000 pages. you be the judge of that :tongue:


----------



## Graveyard

Personality Cafe: Arab edition


----------



## Macrosapien

WamphyriThrall said:


> So many Arabs @[email protected]


Which of these arab's are women, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 466690
> 
> 
> come at me


Would you consider yourself a very strong and independent woman? I get that vibe from you.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Swordsman of Mana said:


> well, we've cleared 1000 pages. you be the judge of that :tongue:


Holy shit, how do you manage to get so many posts.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

MeteorShadow said:


> Would you consider yourself a very strong and independent woman? I get that vibe from you.


I'm really not.. I'd love to be, but given the chance, I can be extremely clingy and dependent. I kinda fail at life.


----------



## Lucky Luciano

Hello ladies


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Lucky Luciano said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> View attachment 472466


O.O 

I am of the belief that collarbones are unloved and underrated as are necks. I can't look at that photo without my pupils dilating tenfold. 

People, please, do not spam me with pictures of your sexy neck and collarbones

I'm kidding the more the merrier


----------



## AddictiveMuse

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I'm really not.. I'd love to be, but given the chance, I can be extremely clingy and dependent. I kinda fail at life.


Perpetuallyreticent on behalf of all of perc and in the most caring way possible I ask you to shut up! You're stunning and I secretly look out for your posts. So stop it! Stop it now! We all have our shit. Don't think too much about it, you can work around it and eventually get better. But first you gotta stop being so harsh on yourself! *end rant*


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> I'm really not.. I'd love to be, but given the chance, I can be extremely clingy and dependent. I kinda fail at life.


Oh, you just gave off this 'hard' vibe in your photo. Your facial expression and leather jacket, plus maybe the fact that you were driving a car, lol.


----------



## Acrylic

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 466690


You look like there's someone in the backseat who said/did something shitty and you are NOT talking to them no matter how loudly they apologize lol.

Like they're saying "seriously though, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to come off like that", and you're making this facial expression like "yea. not listening" and that's when the person took the picture hahaha.


----------



## Acrylic

I want to clarify... it's that specific expression when you don't want to talk to someone, so you're paying extra attention to the thing you're doing for the purpose of not paying attention to them.

Like you're engrossing yourself in the driving, but really you're irked by what the person in the backseat said... so the way you engross yourself in the driving seems more than a person would usually be. It's that specific mixture of emotions being shown in your face haha.

Like if someone was walking down the street with someone else, and the other person said something piss the other one off, the irked person would have this expression like they're REALLY paying attention to the walking, like they're in the walking Olympics or something lol. Just focused on it more than normal. But read between the lines and it says "not talking to you right now"


----------



## Lucky Luciano

AddictiveMuse said:


> O.O
> 
> I am of the belief that collarbones are unloved and underrated as are necks. I can't look at that photo without my pupils dilating tenfold.
> 
> People, please, do not spam me with pictures of your sexy neck and collarbones
> 
> I'm kidding the more the merrier


Hmmmm now that you say it collarbone are pretty neat, I never gave it much thought..


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Lucky Luciano said:


> Hmmmm now that you say it collarbone are pretty neat, I never gave it much thought..


Were you wearing pants when you took that photo?

I'm not gay, btw.


----------



## Macrosapien

lol yall are so funny. I should make my exit, but I keep looking down and seeing @HoranOuros name. Is she preparing a picture, did she go to sleep, is she just watching? She's like a silent angelic being, a sentinel, just watching, contemplating from an objective height.


----------



## Yamato

MeteorShadow said:


> I'd tap it.
> 
> 
> IF I WAS GAY!!
> 
> 
> HA HA HA HA
> 
> AMMIRITE!!??


thx for the replie whit the compliment ^^


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Yah,ever, but I'm not gay!

im jus sayin manm and givin some borther repsect and luiv

dem bitches out dthere cold.


----------



## Privy

Macrosapien said:


> lol yall are so funny. I should make my exit, but I keep looking down and seeing @HoranOuros name. Is she preparing a picture, did she go to sleep, is she just watching? She's like a silent angelic being, a sentinel, just watching, contemplating from an objective height.


Now I'm embarrassed. 

lol


:hides:


----------



## Kerik_S

HoranOuros said:


> Now I'm embarrassed.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> :hides:


10/10


----------



## Macrosapien

HoranOuros said:


> Now I'm embarrassed.
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> :hides:


lol noooooooooo!


----------



## DudeGuy

i cant play the piano said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey.


:blushed: you're cute!


----------



## piano

DudeGuy said:


> :blushed: you're cute!


omg thx


----------



## with water

Fuck the police?
@BlackDog


----------



## marblecloud95

carpe omnia said:


> PM me then big boy


not nearly as big as me , got a lot of girth


----------



## Kerik_S

marblecloud95 said:


> not nearly as big as me , got a lot of girth


/cough/


----------



## Macrosapien

marblecloud95 said:


> not nearly as big as me , got a lot of girth



rofl... im not getting involved in this one.


----------



## Mange

Whoops no.


----------



## with water

Wheeeeee


----------



## Rafiki

View attachment 487162


----------



## Slagasauras

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 487162



give us a squeeze las'


----------



## Vaan




----------



## Noir

@Vaan

Omg, you're so hugable in that outfit! I'd rate you 7/10. 

Now I know everyone around here is nice to everyone else, but I'd like a really, really honest rating. I can handle it, ok? I always thought I was average, but I'm beginning to think I'm actually on the ugly side. Can I get an *honest* rating, please? I can handle it, I promise.

Me being lawyery:

* *















My body. Yes, it's a selfie. Yes, I am wearing the mockingjay necklace. 

* *















A picture of me right now, literally take in the middle of the night.

* *
















So. Honest rating?


----------



## Gossip Goat

@Noir, without the beard you look really good imo, 9-10/10.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Noir said:


> @Vaan
> 
> Omg, you're so hugable in that outfit! I'd rate you 7/10.
> 
> Now I know everyone around here is nice to everyone else, but I'd like a really, really honest rating. I can handle it, ok? I always thought I was average, but I'm beginning to think I'm actually on the ugly side. Can I get an *honest* rating, please? I can handle it, I promise.
> 
> Me being lawyery:
> 
> * *


Solid 9 here seriously. You're a lawyer? I feel like asking about that because it's a career option that I'm toying with right now. 



> My body. Yes, it's a selfie. Yes, I am wearing the mockingjay necklace.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 488346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of me right now, literally take in the middle of the night.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. Honest rating?


Funnily enough I prefer the first pic. I mean you have a nice body but the lighting's awkward. Probably about a 7 there. BUT you're probably an 8. You're quite cute :kitteh:


----------



## Kore

Everyone here's a 10.

/Thread

Except Muse, she's an angel so cannot be described with your petty scales.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Kore said:


> Everyone here's a 10.
> 
> /Thread
> 
> Except Muse, she's an angel so cannot be described with your petty scales.


----------



## Yamato

Commentz/Opinion welcom roud:


----------



## Noir

AddictiveMuse said:


> Solid 9 here seriously. You're a lawyer? I feel like asking about that because it's a career option that I'm toying with right now.


Nah, I'm just in law school right now. The picture was taken at a moot court competition. I'm really enjoying law school, to be honest, but your experience may vary roud:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

dhey be cold just sayin uever u wnat bo keep in it realz do b a playe hater lo peacve 4 lyfe


----------



## ShadowsRunner

ne yall neway ever im not drunk r anythin dso fK OU ALl


----------



## Antipode

@AddictiveMuse come read jurassic park with me on the floor!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> @AddictiveMuse come read jurassic park with me on the floor!


You're such a tease. 

So cute, yet so gay!


----------



## BlackDog

Temperance said:


> View attachment 486330
> 
> 
> Wheeeeee


You have such nice hair...


----------



## SevSevens

I will leave this here for the rate gods to judge.

* *














A 1 is flattering. The hotter you rate me the more offended I will be.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the rules are simple
> I. rate the person above you on a scale from 0-10
> II. post a picture of yourself
> 
> other than that
> III. do not rate respond unless the person above is of your preferred gender (if you're bisexual, feel free to rate anyone)
> IV. obviously, no nudes (sorry, I didn't make this one :sad: )
> V. no sexual harassment
> VI. be considerate. you may rate the person as high/low as you want, but no mean comments
> VII. that said, if are self conscious about getting a low score, don't post.
> VIII. as long as you don't reveal any of your nether regions *feel free to pose as slutty as you want*
> 
> *************************​
> well then, without further adieu, let's start things off :wink:


Why are you naked? 

OO


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

MisterPerfect said:


> Why are you naked?
> OO


do you see bare legs, bare ass or a penis?


----------



## Parrot

Swordsman of Mana said:


> do you see bare legs, bare ass or a penis?


That picture is 2 1/2 years old. I think we're ready for the full stuff. That is, unless you've gotten fat.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Drunk Parrot said:


> That picture is 2 1/2 years old. I think we're ready for the full stuff. That is, unless you've gotten fat.


I'm still relatively lean (6ft 1, 175 pounds, about a 22 BMI and a body fat percentage of maybe 15-17%)....but I'm afraid I have lost the perfect, teen-heartthrob tummy :laughing:


----------



## MisterPerfect

Swordsman of Mana said:


> do you see bare legs, bare ass or a penis?


Are you saying most people shower in their Underwear?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

MisterPerfect said:


> Are you saying most people shower in their Underwear?


no, I'm attempting to help you reach the conclusion that I am, in fact, not naked


----------



## Parrot

MisterPerfect said:


> Are you saying most people shower in their Underwear?


If he was taking a picture of himself, with a towel wrapped around him, why would you be confused as to why he's naked or not wearing underwear, as you assume? I think him wearing a towel, with a shower in the background, is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## MisterPerfect

Drunk Parrot said:


> If he was taking a picture of himself, with a towel wrapped around him, why would you be confused as to why he's naked or not wearing underwear, as you assume? I think him wearing a towel, with a shower in the background, is perfectly reasonable.


Yeah, I already know that. 

Swordman of Mana is the one questioning it.


----------



## Parrot

MisterPerfect said:


> Yeah, I already know that.
> 
> Swordman of Mana is the one questioning it.


Are you trying to hit on him? You know it's perfectly acceptable if you're gay. But you're doing a bad job. Try saying "Why aren't you in _my_ bathroom?" next time.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

here I was hoping for a picture of Drunk Parrot.


----------



## compulsiverambler

@_Swordsman of Mana_ 7/10
Representing for the type everyone immediately associates with sex appeal: Enneagram Five sx-lasts!:tongue: 
I usually can't be bothered to make any effort whatsoever with my appearance, but here's how I scrub up when I do. My hair is frizzy because I'd washed it an hour ago. Please rate honestly, and comment/advise if you like. I can't be offended by any comment on my appearance because it's not important enough to me. I have random bursts of vanity where I like dressing up and looking at myself, and really enjoyed taking these, haha, but I really don't care much what other people think of my looks most of the time - I'm just curious to get honest opinions. 












*












*


----------



## SevSevens

@Swordsman of Mana

-10/10


----------



## SevSevens

compulsiverambler said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_ 7/10
> Representing for the type everyone immediately associates with sex appeal: Enneagram Five sx-lasts!:tongue:
> I usually can't be bothered to make any effort whatsoever with my appearance, but here's how I scrub up when I do. My hair is frizzy because I'd washed it an hour ago. Please rate honestly, and comment/advise if you like. I can't be offended by any comment on my appearance because it's not important enough to me. I have random bursts of vanity where I like dressing up and looking at myself, and really enjoyed taking these, haha, but I really don't care much what other people think of my looks most of the time - I'm just curious to get honest opinions.
> View attachment 491130
> View attachment 491138
> *
> View attachment 491098
> View attachment 491114
> *


6.5/10 but if you have a British accent 8/10.


----------



## compulsiverambler

SevSevens said:


> 6.5/10 but if you have a British accent 8/10.


I do! I need to move to North America. It doesn't win you any bonus points in the London dating scene.


----------



## SevSevens

compulsiverambler said:


> I do! I need to move to North America. It doesn't win you any bonus points in the London dating scene.


That would work out very well for you. A British accent is among one of the most desirable traits which the American male silver back seeks...so long as it isn't a ghetto one. Just be warned that birth control is paramount if one is not seeking something of a more serious nature - many of my brother alpha's here are not fit to reproduce. Also, a can of mace to ward of the creepos should be carried at all times.


----------



## Noctis

From 2012 and 2011


----------



## SevSevens

@compulsiverambler

I have reassessed your score to a 9. Particularly impressive is your nappy hair which begs to be pulled, your lovely lips which plead to be kissed, and your Jennifer Connelley eyes which would make any alpha gorilla beat his chest in anticipation to please.


----------



## compulsiverambler

SevSevens said:


> @compulsiverambler
> 
> I have reassessed your score to a 9. Particularly impressive is your nappy hair which begs to be pulled, your lovely lips which plead to be kissed, and your Jennifer Connelley eyes which would make any alpha gorilla beat his chest in anticipation to please.


Gosh, thank you. roud:


But I have to ask - what triggered the sudden change of heart? Only tequila shots would have such a dramatic effect on how I saw someone in a matter of minutes :tongue:

I'm wondering whether the photo of my legs and midrif makes it look like I have a huge belly, because of the weird angle. My flat stomach is actually the feature I like most about my body, so it definitely does not stick out, but I've never taken selfies before, so I might have messed up my attempt to show it.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> 6.5/10 but if you have a British accent 8/10.


Only a 6.5? Sev can I see your rating structure? 

What classifies and each number out of 10?


----------



## Shade

compulsiverambler said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_ 7/10
> Representing for the type everyone immediately associates with sex appeal: Enneagram Five sx-lasts!:tongue:
> I usually can't be bothered to make any effort whatsoever with my appearance, but here's how I scrub up when I do. My hair is frizzy because I'd washed it an hour ago. Please rate honestly, and comment/advise if you like. I can't be offended by any comment on my appearance because it's not important enough to me. I have random bursts of vanity where I like dressing up and looking at myself, and really enjoyed taking these, haha, but I really don't care much what other people think of my looks most of the time - I'm just curious to get honest opinions.
> View attachment 491130
> View attachment 491138
> *
> View attachment 491098
> View attachment 491114
> *


I can relate to those sudden bursts of vanity, I get them a few times a day :tongue:

My attempt at an honest opinion: 7/10. You remind a great deal of Eva Green, only with less defined facial features, not as "sharp" I guess you could say. Except for your eyes, the look you have in the pictures could cut diamond. I would describe your looks as cute rather than sexy, which is the kind of looks I prefer, though I don't think they're enough for me to rate you as an 8 or above. That, however, might have to do with how the pictures are taken (did I just try to smooth over my criticism of your looks by insulting your selfie-skills?). Different angels and light will favour different features, so you might very well be an 8 in my book. Also, it's not only in America that British accents are preferred^^

Now, would you mind returning the favour? An honest rating that is:


----------



## Toru Okada

compulsiverambler said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_ 7/10
> Representing for the type everyone immediately associates with sex appeal: Enneagram Five sx-lasts!:tongue:
> I usually can't be bothered to make any effort whatsoever with my appearance, but here's how I scrub up when I do. My hair is frizzy because I'd washed it an hour ago. Please rate honestly, and comment/advise if you like. I can't be offended by any comment on my appearance because it's not important enough to me. I have random bursts of vanity where I like dressing up and looking at myself, and really enjoyed taking these, haha, but I really don't care much what other people think of my looks most of the time - I'm just curious to get honest opinions.
> View attachment 491130
> View attachment 491138
> *
> View attachment 491098
> View attachment 491114
> *


would cyberstalk/10


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Distry said:


> I can relate to those sudden bursts of vanity, I get them a few times a day :tongue:
> 
> My attempt at an honest opinion: 7/10. You remind a great deal of Eva Green, only with less defined facial features, not as "sharp" I guess you could say. Except for your eyes, the look you have in the pictures could cut diamond. I would describe your looks as cute rather than sexy, which is the kind of looks I prefer, though I don't think they're enough for me to rate you as an 8 or above. That, however, might have to do with how the pictures are taken (did I just try to smooth over my criticism of your looks by insulting your selfie-skills?). Different angels and light will favour different features, so you might very well be an 8 in my book. Also, it's not only in America that British accents are preferred^^
> 
> Now, would you mind returning the favour? An honest rating that is:
> 
> View attachment 491226
> View attachment 491234
> View attachment 491242
> View attachment 491258


8/9

Seriously an 8.5 and I'm not even that fond of blonds. 

You are very hot!


----------



## Shade

AddictiveMuse said:


> 8/9
> 
> Seriously an 8.5 and I'm not even that fond of blonds.
> 
> You are very hot!


:blushed:

As a part-time creeper on this thread I've seen a few pictures of you, so I know that's a compliment to cherish. Could I really pass as a blonde though? I'm sort of a mix I think, I just prefer to keep my hair in a way that happens to show of the blonde strands of hair a bit more.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Distry said:


> :blushed:
> 
> As a part-time creeper on this thread I've seen a few pictures of you, so I know that's a compliment to cherish. Could I really pass as a blonde though? I'm sort of a mix I think, I just prefer to keep my hair in a way that happens to show of the blonde strands of hair a bit more.


heehee he thinks I'm cute :kitteh:

I'm a weird mix too. Sometimes I get told I'm blonde other times I'm brunette. I've decided I'm just some sort of ash blonde/brown and leave it at that. 

My first thoughts were that you were blond. You're still really cute though either way


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm really one of those classic 4.5/10s actually. I know this because I provoked it from someone wasn't enjoying my time.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm really one of those classic 4.5/10s actually. I know this because I provoked it from someone wasn't enjoying my time.


lies. 

Stop fishing for compliments Yoda! Gawsh you're such an attention whore! :tongue:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AddictiveMuse said:


> lies.
> 
> Stop fishing for compliments Yoda! Gawsh you're such an attention whore! :tongue:


I don't need compliments. I'm the Microsoft October 2015. It's time to come out clean. I have no muscle mass and a weak constitution. This shall attract no one for it is a null field.


----------



## SevSevens

compulsiverambler said:


> Gosh, thank you. roud:
> 
> 
> But I have to ask - what triggered the sudden change of heart? Only tequila shots would have such a dramatic effect on how I saw someone in a matter of minutes :tongue:
> 
> I'm wondering whether the photo of my legs and midrif makes it look like I have a huge belly, because of the weird angle. My flat stomach is actually the feature I like most about my body, so it definitely does not stick out, but I've never taken selfies before, so I might have messed up my attempt to show it.


Actually...I expanded the pictures and that was one of the pics that made my mouth water. I don't drink.

I just assessed you more fairly based on my root chakra.


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> I will leave this here for the rate gods to judge.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1 is flattering. The hotter you rate me the more offended I will be.


Hahaha. Wtf is this? How are you still outweirding yourself? I'm impressed lol.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> I will leave this here for the rate gods to judge.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1 is flattering. The hotter you rate me the more offended I will be.


God Sev you are so fucking strange. I love it. 

Also you have quite a nice jawline.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> what about my receding hairline and empowering eyebrows?


I can't marry a balding guy. It's either full hair or no hair. No inbetween. Sorry Sev you're still hot though. 

We could make love with kick ass blues in the background. Make out to Elliott Smith and Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## SevSevens

AddictiveMuse said:


> I can't marry a balding guy. It's either full hair or no hair. No inbetween. Sorry Sev you're still hot though.
> 
> We could make love with kick ass blues in the background. Make out to Elliott Smith and Fleetwood Mac.


It's cool. When I shave my head...I look like this..


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> I can't marry a balding guy. It's either full hair or no hair. No inbetween. Sorry Sev you're still hot though.
> 
> We could make love with kick ass blues in the background. Make out to Elliott Smith and Fleetwood Mac.


Most men lose some of their hair.


----------



## sweetraglansweater

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Listen up. I am now 18 years of age.


yeah my boner just died.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sweetraglansweater said:


> yeah my boner just died.


Thanks Obama


----------



## SevSevens

Go easy on me guys. The lower the score, the better I feel. I'm hardcore like that...Calgary Representing.

* *


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Most men lose some of their hair.


you're such a party pooper.


----------



## NTlazerman

Here I go again; 







Girls, rate me 1-10. Please, be brutally honest.


----------



## leftover crack

NTlazerman said:


> Please, be brutally honest.


I'm not a girl, I'll give you a six.

Picture quality is equivalent to the beauty face filter on this one so if I was to see all the details I might have given you a five, this is based on the face alone.

Don't worry, you will have no problems attracting a girl. A five to six is quite a fortunate rating even if not model material.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Don't have a good camera or anyone available to take good pics, so wah. Excuse the quality.

These are from maybe a month ago. Yes, I know I am a huge person.


----------



## Catwalk

NTlazerman said:


> Here I go again;
> View attachment 492874
> 
> Girls, rate me 1-10. Please, be brutally honest.


I do not _rate_. I date.

XX1-X7X-5XX3

My digit(s). Guess the number(s), _give me a call._


----------



## Macrosapien

I liked this thread before when no one was posting pictures asking for ratings. and it was just a bunch of random off topic posts.


----------



## Catwalk

jimtaylor said:


> View attachment 492137


You have juicy lip(s). Very kissable.


----------



## jimtaylor

Catwalk said:


> You have juicy lip(s). Very kissable.


Thank you, the compliment is much appreciated.


----------



## SevSevens

So far I've gotten the highest rating here. A 1/10. My ghoulish eyes are fabulanating.


----------



## SevSevens

Rate me on this...
* *


----------



## Privy

SevSevens said:


> Rate me on this...
> * *


I don't know about rating and whatnot, but I'm ready for my pretuck.


----------



## Privy

NTlazerman said:


> Here I go again;
> View attachment 492874
> 
> Girls, rate me 1-10. Please, be brutally honest.


How tall are you?


----------



## Privy

jimtaylor said:


> Sure let's have some fun! It seems like the last person already got rated and I am sorry @Narcissa, it's hard to rate that one picture with half your face cut off. All my photos are in the last six months which is why I am wearing winter clothes. It's freezing cold. I also did a neutral face expression as the ^ mentioned gives a better idea of the face...
> 
> View attachment 492089
> View attachment 492097
> View attachment 492105
> View attachment 492129
> View attachment 492137


8.5


----------



## Privy

Antipode said:


> @AddictiveMuse come read jurassic park with me on the floor!


9

Something about you gives me the "I'll be your best friend and you'll be in love with me" vibe.

Adorable.


----------



## Worriedfunction

AddictiveMuse said:


> I JUST REALISED SOMETHING!
> 
> you look like rumpelstiltskin from that other shrek movie.


I take it that makes me a 10 then?

At work people tell me I look like Kristoff from Frozen. This could be a step up though.


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Highbinder

I'm in Dallas right now visiting the university I want to go to, SMU, to get my undergraduate in engineering. Was sending some snapchats, so I decided to post some selfies in this thread.


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

A decent 6/10


----------



## deviantcode

only pic to be found online of me, this place is a bad influence. 


* *


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This is an unusual one with the flamingo named Jeremy.

* *


----------



## Vast Silence

Why not? Here goes 


* *


----------



## johnnyyukon

Katfeatherfoot said:


> Why not? Here goes
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 496905
> 
> View attachment 496913


wow, you look just like your avatar. cray.


----------



## Vast Silence

johnnyyukon said:


> wow, you look just like your avatar. cray.


It's all in the eyes. 


* *


----------



## johnnyyukon

ok, what da hell, I'll play. I have a bathroom mirror too!


----------



## elliephant

hiya ok i feel weird doing this - i might delete later idk but here's a pic of me soooo rate away or do whatever I guess? (soz it's in black and white haha)


----------



## elliephant

lol did that picture even work? It doesn't show up on my phone....haha I've made such a mess of this but I don't really know how to attach pictures properly....


----------



## Acrylic

Herondale said:


> lol did that picture even work? It doesn't show up on my phone....haha I've made such a mess of this but I don't really know how to attach pictures properly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 497313


God Herondale you are such a driggle draggle razzle dazzle.


----------



## elliephant

Hahaha shhh that's embarssing


----------



## Sygma

Herondale said:


> hiya ok i feel weird doing this - i might delete later idk but here's a pic of me soooo rate away or do whatever I guess? (soz it's in black and white haha)


Solid 8.75

Gorgeous smile


----------



## Slagasauras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shade

@Slagasauras You've already won, stahp!


----------



## Slagasauras

Distry said:


> @Slagasauras You've already won, stahp!


What joy would I have in stopping now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slagasauras

Distry said:


> @Slagasauras You've already won, stahp!


I don't see a rating by the way Mister.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shade

Slagasauras said:


> What joy would I have in stopping now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could have the world! Or, you know, a peanut or something.

A really good peanut. Tasty and shit. I wouldn't know, since I'm allergic, but I think it might bring you joy.

Do the right thing Slaga. Choose the peanut.


----------



## Shade

I don't rate, I hate.

You get 0 hates/10

Interpret this as you wish.


----------



## Slagasauras

Distry said:


> You could have the world! Or, you know, a peanut or something.
> 
> A really good peanut. Tasty and shit. I wouldn't know, since I'm allergic, but I think it might bring you joy.
> 
> Do the right thing Slaga. Choose the peanut.


If it's your nut we're talking about...well then, usually I only ride epic mounts but...lets talk.

And I'll interpret your 0/10 as a 10/10 Ofc.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shade

Slagasauras said:


> If it's your nut we're talking about...well then, usually I only ride epic mounts but...lets talk.
> 
> And I'll interpret your 0/10 as a 10/10 Ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Phsst, like my nuts could be compared to peas. They're at least like, walnuts or something. And as I've never been mounted before I couldn't comment on my epicness, but I'll try not to disappoint.

You chose wisely.


----------



## Slagasauras

Distry said:


> Phsst, like my nuts could be compared to peas. They're at least like, walnuts or something. And as I've never been mounted before I couldn't comment on my epicness, but I'll try not to disappoint.
> 
> You chose wisely.


I'll choose you and the world to conquer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shade

Slagasauras said:


> I'll choose you and the world to conquer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so flattered. But, as I said, I'm allergic to nuts (my way of saying I'm not gay).


----------



## Slagasauras

Distry said:


> I'm so flattered. But, as I said, I'm allergic to nuts (my way of saying I'm not gay).


That's all I need to hear Swede! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtalort

johnnyyukon said:


> ok, what da hell, I'll play. I have a bathroom mirror too!


Is that a hunting knife of your hip, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Courtalort said:


> Is that a hunting knife of your hip, or are you just happy to see me?


Why can't it be both? Let's see some cleavage or something, and I'll get back to ya :laughing: 



btw, love the The Girl with the Dungeons and Dragons Tattoo


----------



## QueenAtaraxia




----------



## QueenAtaraxia

https://imgur.com/a/KfNBr


----------



## Noctis

timeinspace said:


> View attachment 498314


You look like Billy Bob Thorton.


----------



## QueenAtaraxia

Noctis said:


> You look like Billy Bob Thorton.


Well that's new...


----------



## Yamato

Noctis said:


> You look like Billy Bob Thorton.


i dont know , bit of a large forehead , short haircut ... i just dont know ... ill go rate .. 6 ...


----------



## Yamato

plz rate , and state reason wy


----------



## Anonymous Disaster

5/10 .... the haircut...maaan :disturbed:


----------



## Wolf

Sure.


----------



## Antipode

A Lone Wolf said:


> Sure.


Well, Sir Wolf, I'd give you a 8.5. You're pretty cute--probably cuter if I could actually see your eyes in some light. xD


----------



## Antipode

Courtalort said:


> Is that a hunting knife of your hip, or are you just happy to see me?


No... I say no, Courtalort. Move on. xD


----------



## Antipode

Sygma said:


> Solid 8.75
> 
> Gorgeous smile



Can a number actually be considered solid if it's venturing into the decimal land?


----------



## Antipode

Swordsman of Mana said:


> View attachment 495066


You wouldn't happen to be open to styling your hair some? c:


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> I JUST REALISED SOMETHING!
> 
> you look like rumpelstiltskin from that other shrek movie.


Muse, you might want to keep certain compliments to yourself. xD This might happen to be one. 

I apologize for her rudeness, everyone.


----------



## Sygma

Antipode said:


> Can a number actually be considered solid if it's venturing into the decimal land?


Screw you, solid 9


----------



## zombiefishy




----------



## Antipode

I kind of like when some people begin their post with like, "I just happened to be in front of a reflective surface, so I was like, what the hell? Post."










I just happened to be outside with this cute little dog, and my phone somehow crawled out of my pocket and snapped a picture. So I figured I might as well find this forum and post. You know. No biggie. 










Oh, and I was just happening to think of you.


----------



## zombiefishy

Antipode said:


> I kind of like when some people begin their post with like, "I just happened to be in front of a reflective surface, so I was like, what the hell? Post."
> 
> I just happened to be outside with this cute little dog, and my phone somehow crawled out of my pocket and snapped a picture. So I figured I might as well find this forum and post. You know. No biggie.
> 
> Oh, and I was just happening to think of you.


word


----------



## Wolf

Antipode said:


> Well, Sir Wolf, I'd give you a 8.5. You're pretty cute--probably cuter if I could actually see your eyes in some light. xD


I think my eyes are very dark normally, it can be difficult to see them. I found a bright light and strained my eyes, usually they are more relaxed but I did this for the visual sake. The mark on my nose is a scar from an accident when I was younger.


----------



## Charlin

Antipode said:


> I kind of like when some people begin their post with like, "I just happened to be in front of a reflective surface, so I was like, what the hell? Post."


1. preach
2. I want your dog
3. also I want your face (but I'm fine with being a girl, thank you) 
4. most importantly I WANT YOUR SUN AND BLUE SKY, I swear if I'll have to wear my winter coat one more day I'm going to EXPLODE
5. this thread has easily become my favourite
(what do you mean it's creepy stalking people at page 223???)
6. wait I have to rate you get 3 dogs/3
:woof: :woof: :woof:


----------



## Toru Okada

zombiefishy said:


> View attachment 498458


would wife as a WWII veteran/10


----------



## Macrosapien

okay who is this @zombiefishy and why I have I just discovered her?


----------



## Antipode

A Lone Wolf said:


> I think my eyes are very dark normally, it can be difficult to see them. I found a bright light and strained my eyes, usually they are more relaxed but I did this for the visual sake. The mark on my nose is a scar from an accident when I was younger.


I'm one of those weird peeps that actually finds battle wounds pretty sexy. xD Pretty eyes though. Blow mine out of the water ;(


----------



## Courtalort

johnnyyukon said:


> Why can't it be both? Let's see some cleavage or something, and I'll get back to ya :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, love the The Girl with the Dungeons and Dragons Tattoo


Well, @Antipode told me to 'just say no.' 
And I defer to him for all my life decisions. You'll have to take this up with him.


----------



## Charlin

A Lone Wolf said:


> I think my eyes are very dark normally, it can be difficult to see them. I found a bright light and strained my eyes, usually they are more relaxed but I did this for the visual sake. The mark on my nose is a scar from an accident when I was younger.


Lol, stop staring into my soul.
Two can play this game, you know?









Also I like scars as well.
(the blue mark is from when I painted my face to be warrior Scot so I could fight my calculus exam. who's weird now)


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> Muse, you might want to keep certain compliments to yourself. xD This might happen to be one.
> 
> I apologize for her rudeness, everyone.


...hey it's not like I said he looks like Shrek. 

The guy's a cuter version of rumpelstiltskin. Also I think he's english so the accent is reason enough to give him a 7.


----------



## Wolf

Charlin said:


> Lol, stop staring into my soul.
> Two can play this game, you know?
> 
> View attachment 498490
> 
> 
> Also I like scars as well.
> (the blue mark is from when I painted my face to be warrior Scot so I could fight my calculus exam. who's weird now)


I get the feeling that this is what people mean when they say the cold/death stare.


----------



## Charlin

A Lone Wolf said:


> I get the feeling that this is what people mean when they say the cold/death stare.


Well, you bet I killed that test. (I didn't, I passed it but only barely)
Also I'm pro at facial expressions.
Also I wouldn't hurt a fly.
Or would I? :exterminate:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Antipode said:


> You wouldn't happen to be open to styling your hair some? c:


maybe if there was compensation involved...


----------



## leftover crack

zombiefishy said:


> View attachment 498458


SiZZliNG H0T


----------



## leftover crack

Charlin said:


> View attachment 498490


nice eyebrows.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Courtalort said:


> Well, @Antipode told me to 'just say no.'
> And I defer to him for all my life decisions. You'll have to take this up with him.


oh, my bad, didn't realize you couldn't make your own decisions!


----------



## Antipode

johnnyyukon said:


> oh, my bad, didn't realize you couldn't make your own decisions!


Don't give her any ideas...


----------



## Kerik_S

Antipode said:


> That's almost EXCLUSIVELY what's in there. And hot chocolate with cute movies, like About Time. c:


----------



## Antipode

Kerik_S said:


>


Trying to throw the classics at me to win my heart over?! I have this song on one of my "I forgot my iphone at home on accident, so I need music to play in the car, but hate listening to the radio, thank goodness I have a few mix CDs" CD. xD






This will have to be our wedding dance song. <3


----------



## Kerik_S

Antipode said:


> Trying to throw the classics at me to win my heart over?! I have this song on one of my "I forgot my iphone at home on accident, so I need music to play in the car, but hate listening to the radio, thank goodness I have a few mix CDs" CD. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will have to be our wedding dance song. <3


Flirting skill on point, bruh. Make me feel like a lady. <3


----------



## Antipode

Kerik_S said:


> Flirting skill on point, bruh. Make me feel like a lady. <3


All I wanna do in life is


----------



## Kerik_S

Antipode said:


> All I wanna do in life is


Sx/so ...?


----------



## Kerik_S

@Antipode

And this is Sx/sp <--> Sp/sx: All I wanna do is


----------



## Antipode

Kerik_S said:


> @_Antipode_
> 
> And this is Sx/sp <--> Sp/sx: All I wanna do is


I can't believe you'd ruin my flirting with enneagram talk... But fine, if we need to get all Sxxxo


----------



## Kerik_S

Antipode said:


> I can't believe you'd ruin my flirting with enneagram talk... But fine, if we need to get all Sxxxo


I'm pretty utilitarian and non-flirty. I'm sure you're a great cuddle, if that's any consolation. You seem very caring and affectionate


----------



## Acrylic

Oh shit sorry wrong thread hahaha, was supposed to go in the voice thread.

See I wasn't kidding, I'm not entirely awake lol.


----------



## Kynx

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 502050


Gorgeous


----------



## Enxu

zombiefishy said:


> View attachment 498458


Love your eyes, they're gorgeous :hearteyes:


----------



## Vaan

Party time in Phuket


----------



## Diamante

-

I'll take my chances, if not hot I'll blame crappy quality.


----------



## Antipode

Diamante said:


> View attachment 502538
> 
> 
> I'll take my chances, if not hot I'll blame crappy quality.


I'm afraid you must rate the guy above you before a rating will be issued to you... roud:


----------



## Groovy

check out my gravel pit, a mystery unravelin


in regards to attractiveness of others, I have a hard time finding someone unattractive/attractive unless I know their soul!





EDIT: image deleted per member's request


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

mhysa said:


> i have to wear glasses sometimes now :U


_Listen_... I consider myself straight-_ish_ but I also don't like claiming a sexuality. I believe in fluidity and.. ma'am, you are gorgeous. :blushed:


----------



## Noctis

Groovy said:


> check out my gravel pit, a mystery unravelin
> View attachment 502730
> 
> 
> in regards to attractiveness of others, I have a hard time finding someone unattractive/attractive unless I know their soul!


You're gorgeous Groovy! 10/10


----------



## WamphyriThrall




----------



## mhysa

perpetuallyreticent said:


> _Listen_... I consider myself straight-_ish_ but I also don't like claiming a sexuality. I believe in fluidity and.. ma'am, you are gorgeous. :blushed:


<3 <3 <3 thank you so much babe! that made my day.


----------



## with water

Groovy said:


> check out my gravel pit, a mystery unravelin
> View attachment 502730
> 
> 
> in regards to attractiveness of others, I have a hard time finding someone unattractive/attractive unless I know their soul!


You mean you can't just fall in love with a big pair of boobs like the rest of us?


----------



## Noctis

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the rules are simple
> I. rate the person above you on a scale from 0-10
> II. post a picture of yourself
> 
> other than that
> III. do not rate respond unless the person above is of your preferred gender (if you're bisexual, feel free to rate anyone)
> IV. obviously, no nudes (sorry, I didn't make this one :sad: )
> V. no sexual harassment
> VI. be considerate. you may rate the person as high/low as you want, but no mean comments
> VII. that said, if are self conscious about getting a low score, don't post.
> VIII. as long as you don't reveal any of your nether regions *feel free to pose as slutty as you want*
> 
> *************************​
> well then, without further adieu, let's start things off :wink:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Toru Okada said:


> Clean your mirros FFS holy shit it isn't even that hard


----------



## Millie

Katfeatherfoot said:


> Why not? Here goes
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 496905
> 
> View attachment 496913


Nice tits, gurlfren


----------



## Macrosapien

Red Panda said:


> hahah didn't know there was a trademark but it's true :tongue:



Your eyes and lips were the first I noticed, not sure which one first. Being an artist, it probably was the color of the lipstick, in contrast to your complexion, and it didn't hurt that you have beautiful lips. Hopefully that didnt sound weird, lol.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I would like to direct everyone's attention to my jawline and comment on it. My colleagues seem to believe that it is of superior quality to that of average men.


----------



## Kerik_S

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I would like to direct everyone's attention to my jawline and comment on it. My colleagues seem to believe that it is of superior quality to that of average men.
> View attachment 506162


Almost... too superior.....


----------



## Red Panda

Macrosapien said:


> Your eyes and lips were the first I noticed, not sure which one first. Being an artist, it probably was the color of the lipstick, in contrast to your complexion, and it didn't hurt that you have beautiful lips. Hopefully that didnt sound weird, lol.


Haha no, it's not weird, it's sweet :kitteh:


----------



## Wellsy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I would like to direct everyone's attention to my jawline and comment on it. My colleagues seem to believe that it is of superior quality to that of average men.
> View attachment 506162


You give the Crimsonchin a run for his money


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


>


Dirty mirror photos always remind me of MySpace.

...wait...

Muse, you never had a MySpace, did you?! :shocked:


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Prom photo with the misses.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Antipode said:


> Dirty mirror photos always remind me of MySpace.
> 
> ...wait...
> 
> Muse, you never had a MySpace, did you?! :shocked:


What is this "My Space" you elders talk about?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AddictiveMuse said:


> What is this "My Space" you elders talk about?


You didn't comment on the post. I even told you to comment in the post.


----------



## Dissonance

AddictiveMuse said:


> What is this "My Space" you elders talk about?


It's this one _*gets in Muse's face*

_Used to be our favorite place to do freaky stuff. Now people just do it on Facebook.


----------



## Courtalort

God...you guys...my MySpace was on point. 
I had music. I had graphics. I had backgrounds. It all had a theme. 

*sigh* memories.


----------



## Kerik_S

Courtalort said:


> God...you guys...my MySpace was on point.
> I had music. I had graphics. I had backgrounds. It all had a theme.
> 
> *sigh* memories.


YASSS,

Xanga. com before that, too


----------



## Courtalort

Kerik_S said:


> YASSS,
> 
> Xanga. com before that, too


Omg yes xD I remember posting shitty song lyrics I wrote about whatever middle school thing was ailing me to Xanga. This was back in the time of AIM as well. Wait! I remember having an 'away' message that said "Wouldn't it be weird if you were just walking on the beach and a hand popped up out of the sand and grabbed your ankle?" All my middle school friends were freaked out at the very thought.


----------



## Kerik_S

Courtalort said:


> Omg yes xD I remember posting shitty song lyrics I wrote about whatever middle school thing was ailing me to Xanga. This was back in the time of AIM as well. Wait! I remember having an 'away' message that said "Wouldn't it be weird if you were just walking on the beach and a hand popped up out of the sand and grabbed your ankle?" All my middle school friends were freaked out at the very thought.


so edgy rite na0

I had the words trailing after the cursor, "Here to sing this anthem of our dying day" or some bullshit like that.

AIM Profiles expressed my soul


----------



## Courtalort

Kerik_S said:


> so edgy rite na0
> 
> I had the words trailing after the cursor, "Here to sing this anthem of our dying day" or some bullshit like that.
> 
> AIM Profiles expressed my soul








And before anyone bitches....we can all agree that nostalgia for 2002 is totes hawt.


----------



## Kerik_S

Courtalort said:


> And before anyone bitches....we can all agree that nostalgia for 2002 is totes hawt.


Man, listening to American Top 40 radio before Ryan Seacrest was even a thing


----------



## Courtalort

Kerik_S said:


> Man, listening to American Top 40 radio before Ryan Seacrest was even a thing


I mean...it was a thing with Casey Kasum since the year 1300 B.C. :laughing:


----------



## Kerik_S

courtalort said:


> i mean...it was a thing with casey kasum since the year 1300 b.c. :laughing:


r.i.p. =c


----------



## Wild

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I would like to direct everyone's attention to my jawline and comment on it. My colleagues seem to believe that it is of superior quality to that of average men.
> View attachment 506162


----------



## EternalNocturne

I completely forgot about this thread. So entertaining.
Since I'm bored, and trying to avoid filling out incessant forms, I guess I'll post the photo I posted elsewhere.


----------



## Vast Silence

^^^ nice, i bet you get all the ladies


----------



## Sunn

Macrosapien said:


> this is on a dating


You, really, really pull off those dreads. You're the first person I've met in years who has ever really done it IMO

good job dude' holy buckets. Nothing but mad props


----------



## Macrosapien

Sunn said:


> You, really, really pull off those dreads. You're the first person I've met in years who has ever really done it IMO
> 
> good job dude' holy buckets. Nothing but mad props


thanks!


----------



## Annietopia

Magic Micah 
You's a ten xD 
now my photo woo lol


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Magic Micah said:


> I completely forgot about this thread. So entertaining.
> Since I'm bored, and trying to avoid filling out incessant forms, I guess I'll post the photo I posted elsewhere.


Too hot to be straight, that's what!


----------



## Privy

Magic Micah said:


> I completely forgot about this thread. So entertaining.
> Since I'm bored, and trying to avoid filling out incessant forms, I guess I'll post the photo I posted elsewhere.


You dreamy thing. 9


----------



## Privy

Kerik_S said:


> r.i.p. =c


I don't believe I've noticed, do you have a pic posted?


----------



## Antipode

Magic Micah said:


> I completely forgot about this thread. So entertaining.
> Since I'm bored, and trying to avoid filling out incessant forms, I guess I'll post the photo I posted elsewhere.


Shave, and then we can talk.


----------



## Antipode

Devrim said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## EternalNocturne

Annietopia said:


> Magic Micah
> You's a ten xD
> now my photo woo lol
> View attachment 507746


Stunning as always.


----------



## marblecloud95

Hey guys, I'm not brave enough for a full on nude, but I wanted to show you how my fupa game is, I think this man's physique is pretty comparable to mine, albeit taller and pastier.
nsfw :wink:
<removed>


----------



## Messenger Six

marblecloud95 said:


> Hey guys, I'm not brave enough for a full on nude, but I wanted to show you how my fupa game is, I think this man's physique is pretty comparable to mine, albeit taller and pastier.
> nsfw :wink:
> <removed>


Why did I click on that? Why? I can't unsee it.


----------



## DirtySecret




----------



## marblecloud95

Messenger Six said:


> Why did I click on that? Why? I can't unsee it.


Too hot for ya? Not every lady can handle all my layers.


----------



## Messenger Six

marblecloud95 said:


> Too hot for ya? Not every lady can handle all my layers.


I wasn't ready for that jelly.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

DirtySecret said:


> View attachment 509234


You are the one who stole my baggage.


----------



## marblecloud95

Messenger Six said:


> I wasn't ready for that jelly.


Here's a nice picture of me just to tease you a little. :happy::wink:


----------



## Messenger Six

It's only right to share if I'm going to make snarky comments.


















To be fair, a closeup without all the frills.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Eurasian invasion?


----------



## piano

@Messenger Six scandinavian?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Messenger Six said:


> It's only right to share if I'm going to make snarky comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, a closeup without all the frills.
> 
> View attachment 509730


I think you're super beautiful and I love istp women.

It's strange how, you don't always notice how beautiful someone is, until you're really looking up at their face more closely, whereas in that picture of you from further away, you still look very pretty, but passingly I would just think "oh, just some pretty blonde girl" but in your up close shots you look very beautiful. 

But, I'm sure you're told that all the time.


----------



## Sygma

DirtySecret said:


> View attachment 509234


Really pretty, these colors suit you well

yeah that's a way of saying you're totally my kind of woman, 9


----------



## ShadowsRunner

It's okay girls, you are all 10's to me.

But if my thermostat went any higher, I'd suffocate myself from all the stale dry air, and lack of oxygen, and then my face would melt off, and I'd be like this horribly disfigured mutant, who lives a tortured and tragic like, alone in the shadows away from all mankind, living a life of perpetual darkness and angst.

I would live in teh sewers, and create an alias to fight crime, and sometimes publish poetry and hope that at least I would one day, find my soulmate who would inevitably look past my disfigured form.


----------



## Acrylic

Dang. The smorgasbord of orange and bolded names in the 'browsing this thread' list lol. Looks like this thread is a little popular right now.

And heeeey... I just got mah name bolded 2 days ago motherbitches!!! Standin' tall with the rest of ya'll. I'm part of the in crowd, and I always knew I would be... because I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and doggone it, people like me!


----------



## beth x

*Reopened*

Go forth and post your pics!


----------



## Shade

Oh, yay!

Tell me I made the right decision getting my hair cut


----------



## beth x

*Try again people. *



This time like you mean it!


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Courtalort

Quick!

everyone post hot pictures 

no faffing about this time


----------



## Noctis

Most recent


----------



## beth x

Noctis said:


> View attachment 511337
> View attachment 511353
> View attachment 511361
> View attachment 511369
> 
> 
> Most recent


20 out of 10 for superlative timing. Dashing!


----------



## Noctis

bethdeth said:


> 20 out of 10 for superlative timing. Dashing!


Thanks!


----------



## beth x

Baby hot or not; Before things went wrong.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

It's a trap


----------



## beth x

Occams Chainsaw said:


> It's a trap


I saw what you wrote before that.


I'm just glad you weren't around 100 years ago when that pic was taken.


----------



## emmydoll94

Noctis said:


> View attachment 511337
> View attachment 511353
> View attachment 511361
> View attachment 511369
> 
> 
> Most recent


You have very NF eyes, which I always find pleasant. Also, I like the style of your facial hair! 8/10

I guess I'm obligated to post a picture now...  Maybe this will cure my boredom.









Please don't be too "creepy"... my husband might not be too happy about it (;


----------



## Parrot

I'm feeling vain, so time to get judged. I'm 6'4'' and most say I'm white

New Years








Tonight, while PerCing
































Go easy on me gay guys, I'm super fragile. @Swordsman of Mana talking to you. Your judgment is the most important to me.


----------



## beth x

emmydoll94 said:


> You have very NF eyes, which I always find pleasant. Also, I like the style of your facial hair! 8/10
> 
> I guess I'm obligated to post a picture now...  Maybe this will cure my boredom.
> 
> View attachment 511425
> 
> 
> Please don't be too "creepy"... my husband might not be too happy about it (;


You have beautiful eyes. 

One from when I was still OK with taking selfies. circa 2011 thereabouts.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

*thinks lecherous things...


----------



## katemess

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm feeling vain, so time to get judged. I'm 6'4'' and most say I'm white
> 
> New Years
> View attachment 511433
> 
> 
> Tonight, while PerCing
> View attachment 511441
> 
> 
> View attachment 511449
> 
> 
> View attachment 511465
> 
> 
> View attachment 511473
> 
> 
> Go easy on me gay guys, I'm super fragile.


Not.


----------



## Mange

Oh my goodness @Drunk Parrot I thought you were like, significantly over weight for some reason. You look.. Nice? And normal, albeit super fucking tall... 8/10. 

Anyway I've already posted a ton in this thread so I Dont need to again lalala *runs away*


----------



## Parrot

xrx said:


> Oh my goodness @Drunk Parrot I thought you were like, significantly over weight for some reason. You look.. Nice? And normal, albeit super fucking tall... 8/10.
> 
> Anyway I've already posted a ton in this thread so I Dont need to again lalala *runs away*


I'm big, but not fat. If I was 5'8'' I'd be fat.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm big, but not fat. If I was 5'8'' I'd be fat.


You're in luck: I'm around 5'8" and 130 lbs or so

Either way, challenge accepted


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm feeling vain, so time to get judged. I'm 6'4'' and most say I'm white
> 
> New Years
> View attachment 511433
> 
> 
> Tonight, while PerCing
> View attachment 511441
> 
> 
> View attachment 511449
> 
> 
> View attachment 511465
> 
> 
> View attachment 511473
> 
> 
> Go easy on me gay guys, I'm super fragile.


THE PARROT SHOWS HIS FACE!!! :shocked: 



xrx said:


> Oh my goodness @Drunk Parrot I thought you were like, significantly over weight for some reason. You look.. Nice? And normal, albeit super fucking tall... 8/10.
> 
> Anyway I've already posted a ton in this thread so I Dont need to again lalala *runs away*


.....where was that? *looks around nervously*


----------



## Parrot

WamphyriThrall said:


> You're in luck: I'm around 5'8" and 130 lbs or so
> 
> Either way, challenge accepted


Awkwardly skinny for a guy. Slender for a female.



AddictiveMuse said:


> THE PARROT SHOWS HIS FACE!!! :shocked:


I actually dropped my mix tape 3 months ago: http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/35629-entp-pictures-339.html


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Drunk Parrot said:


> Awkwardly skinny for a guy. Slender for a female.


Well, I'm genderqueer... >_> 

*pulls nipples*


----------



## Mange

View attachment 511505

View attachment 511513


----------



## Mange

xrx said:


> View attachment 511505
> 
> View attachment 511513
> :


nthego:


----------



## Parrot

DirtySecret said:


> View attachment 509234


Reminds me of many Southern Belles I know. Top tier!



Distry said:


> Oh, yay!
> 
> Tell me I made the right decision getting my hair cut
> 
> View attachment 511161


You're a good looking guy


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

VJ ain't trippin', never caught slippin'
Throwing three fingers to the fools that's Crippin'

Ironically I'm wearing blue in this picture, and blue of course is the flag that Crips fly :laughing:


----------



## Quang

@Messenger Six

You're definitely very attractive. Do you have some Nordic (Swedish) blood? 



















Bonus:


* *


----------



## Trec93

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm feeling vain, so time to get judged. I'm 6'4'' and most say I'm white
> 
> New Years
> View attachment 511433
> 
> 
> Tonight, while PerCing
> View attachment 511441
> 
> 
> View attachment 511449
> 
> 
> View attachment 511465
> 
> 
> View attachment 511473
> 
> 
> Go easy on me gay guys, I'm super fragile. @Swordsman of Mana talking to you. Your judgment is the most important to me.


----------



## Desthro

Big Daddy Kane said:


> VJ ain't trippin', never caught slippin'
> Throwing three fingers to the fools that's Crippin'
> 
> Ironically I'm wearing blue in this picture, and blue of course is the flag that Crips fly :laughing:


Now I totally understand why you are the way you are.


----------



## Noctis

emmydoll94 said:


> You have very NF eyes, which I always find pleasant. Also, I like the style of your facial hair! 8/10
> 
> I guess I'm obligated to post a picture now...  Maybe this will cure my boredom.
> 
> View attachment 511425
> 
> 
> Please don't be too "creepy"... my husband might not be too happy about it (;


Thank you! What's with not smiling? Heh. You "look" like some INFJ females I know in your expression, as you look serious yet pleasant. I think your hair suits your face shape well 8/10


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Desthro said:


> Now I totally understand why you are the way you are.


Geah, I'm the sickest of cunts.


----------



## Desthro

Just for you @Big Daddy Kane


----------



## Messenger Six

Quang said:


> @Messenger Six
> 
> You're definitely very attractive. Do you have some Nordic (Swedish) blood?


When this thread went down, since I couldn't respond, I moved the ethnicity question to the Guess ethnicity/heritage from photo game thread. My father's side is from French Jews and my mother's side is a mix of Jewish and native Belarusian.

That first picture is great. It just screams ENFP.

I'll have to take your Enneagram test. I'm trying to figure out if my core type is 5 or 9. My tritype is probably 5w6 9w1 3w4 Sx/Sp.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Desthro said:


> Just for you @Big Daddy Kane
> 
> View attachment 511905


You have the satisfied, sneaky look in your eyes like you've just hatched the perfect evil plot :laughing:


----------



## Desthro

Big Daddy Kane said:


> You have the satisfied, sneaky look in your eyes like you've just hatched the perfect evil plot :laughing:


Hahahaha. I need to trim the ol' beard. It's been a few days. I might consider going back to the goat like in my profile pic.


----------



## ValleyWalker

I'm not gonna post a pic in here or anything

But I just wanted to say that I rate myself a solid 10/10


----------



## Dissonance

(I'm far from homosexual tendencies at the moment but I'll still comment on the guys like a good wing man would.)

@_Messenger Six_ , every once in a while a picture leaves me speechless. You are so drop-dead beautiful that it's kind of intimidating. I probably wouldn't dare talk to you and I'm making all kinds of assumptions on how awful your personality must be 

@_DirtySecret_ you are very cute and you look fun-loving, yet down-to-earth and approachable. You have a charming smile and probably a nice butt. You have that Scandinavian beauty going on and a air of modesty about you.

@_Distry_ your face is great. Your features are handsome and I envy your hair. I'm only bothered by the subtle duckface but I don't know, maybe some girls dig that.

@_Noctis_ you have a nice face also. Not a fan of the hairstyle but that's just a difference in opinion - you look like you take care of yourself. You'd do yourself a favor if you posted a different photo for a change though, maybe without the "I'll rape your corpse"-smile.

@_emmydoll94_ you look really sweet and cuddly, I almost feel like a dirty old man you're so adorable. Your lips are hot and your skin looks very nice. I really like the simplicity of your photo. I know some people don't like the doe eyes but I find them endearing. And more, if they were looking up at me.

@_Drunk Parrot_ I knew you were a cool and crazy dude  I would definitely tone down the sarcasm around you, but I can tell you're a gentle giant. You have a sunny and honest smile. With that facial hair manliness levels are off the chart. And that second photo is definitely a panty-peeler.

@_bethdeth_ I got your coffee right here, boss. No trouble over here, no sirree.

Okay I'm kidding. Nice hair and warm smile  This is all that's appropriate for someone my age to say.

@_Big Daddy Kane_ I think your mouth has a nice shape and I'd say the hair works. I'm pretty sure you're exotic for most of us here and that's always a plus. It's cool to smile every once in a while btw 

@_Desthro_ you're fuzzy! I never knew a ill-tempered fuzzy person. You look like a complete deviant who's into Network Architecture as a cover xD I can tell you're cool. Your nose looks almost as fun as AddictiveMuse's and I'm a fan of the beard.

@_Quang_ I like your vibe a lot. You exude a modest confidence and charm, and sophistication in the second photo. And the third one reveals that you're a high-energy bounceball who knows how to fun. I think you have the potential to be my best friend. I'm expecting your application by Tuesday, and I'm not saying a ticket to Asia will help your chances but it definitely won't hurt.

Whooh this felt like a trip to the zoo! That was fun.


----------



## DirtySecret

@Dissonance 



> You have a charming smile and probably a nice butt.


You're right, I do have a nice butt.


----------



## Parrot

DirtySecret said:


> @Dissonance
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I do have a nice butt.


If this was instagram, you'd get 1,374 likes. Cutie with a booty.


----------



## piano

DirtySecret said:


> @Dissonance
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I do have a nice butt.


omg i think i'm subscribed to your youtube channel


----------



## Shade

Dissonance said:


> @_Distry_ your face is great. Your features are handsome and I envy your hair. I'm only bothered by the subtle duckface but I don't know, maybe some girls dig that.


Sorry, but that's just the way my lips are... at least from that awkward angle


----------



## Privy

Oyy. 






View attachment 512033


----------



## piano

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm feeling vain, so time to get judged. I'm 6'4'' and most say I'm white
> 
> New Years
> View attachment 511433
> 
> 
> Tonight, while PerCing
> View attachment 511441
> 
> 
> View attachment 511449
> 
> 
> View attachment 511465
> 
> 
> View attachment 511473
> 
> 
> Go easy on me gay guys, I'm super fragile. @Swordsman of Mana talking to you. Your judgment is the most important to me.


now here's one without makeup


* *


----------



## Parrot

carpe omnia said:


> now here's one without makeup
> 
> 
> * *


Thanks for the new avatar, sweet thang.


----------



## Acrylic

Since a chasm of vanquished posts, banned souls, and scorched Earth separates us from hither to yon, I should remind people that...



Messenger Six said:


>


... this happened on page one thousand and seventy one.

Yea. That happened.






Sooo I guess we should keep posting pictures? No pressure, no pressure at all. You guys first though (whistles nervously)


----------



## Acrylic

Dissonance said:


> Messenger Six[/I] , every once in a while a picture leaves me speechless. You are so drop-dead beautiful that it's kind of intimidating. I probably wouldn't dare talk to you and I'm making all kinds of assumptions on how awful your personality must be


I get a different thing from that lol. To me it's like, it's so intimidating that it actually crosses over into the 'fuck it' area, and becomes not intimidating because it's so intimidating that you can't even bring yourself to think about how intimidating it is, so you end up just saying "fuck it, I don't even care how you perceive me" lolol. 

It's kind of like when something in comedy is so incredibly, epically, unbelievably cheesy... that it actually crosses over into funny lol. It becomes hilarious because the severity of the unfunny was so high, it actually legitimately became funny lol. Like years later it'll be included on 'greatest of all time' lists.

Or something like speed... when you're moving SO fast, like near the speed of light, everything around you slows down to an extreme degree... and if you go SO FAST so as to pass the speed of light, you actually go backwards in time.


----------



## Acrylic

HoranOuros said:


> Oyy.


Everything in this video, from the henna/flammarion woodcut-inspired drapes, to the spiritual/introspective (albeit bespectacled) soul in the middle... makes me want to have a seance.

lolol I love how at 6 seconds you got a mini orgasm on the last bang in walla walla bing bang lol. Then you quickly got a hold of yourself and remembered you were on video, and made it look like "what? no, I meant to look to the right" lol.


edit... Heeeey, you tricked us @HoranOuros !! lol.

I googled that to see what it meant... and it means Greek prostitutes in the ancient Mediterranean lol.

horan = someone who sells his youth
ouros = slang for penis


----------



## Privy

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Everything in this video, from the henna/flammarion woodcut-inspired drapes, to the spiritual/introspective (albeit bespectacled) soul in the middle... makes me want to learn magic or peer into the future.
> 
> lolol I love how at 6 seconds you got a mini orgasm on the last bang in walla walla bing bang lol. Then you quickly got a hold of yourself and remembered you were on video, and made it look like "what? no, I meant to look to the right" lol.
> 
> 
> edit... Heeeey, you tricked us @HoranOuros !! lol.
> 
> I googled that to see what it meant... and it means Greek prostitutes in the ancient Mediterranean lol.
> 
> horan = someone who sells his youth
> ouros = slang for penis


LOL you're ridiculous

If you wanted me to respond you could have just asked ;D


----------



## Acrylic

HoranOuros said:


> LOL you're ridiculous
> 
> If you wanted me to respond you could have just asked ;D


Hm?

No I'm serious lol. I wanted to know what Horan Ouros meant, googled it, and got this...

https://books.google.com/books?id=8...fxP91IDrrXmufi1Vip2iNjbc&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUK

Horan and Ouros will be highlighted in yellow haha.


----------



## Privy

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Hm?
> 
> No I'm serious lol. I wanted to know what Horan Ouros meant, googled it, and got this...
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=8...fxP91IDrrXmufi1Vip2iNjbc&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUK
> 
> Horan and Ouros will be highlighted in yellow haha.


Drats
I just can't keep anything private, can I


----------



## Acrylic

HoranOuros said:


> Drats
> I just can't keep anything private, can I


Drats... haven't heard that one in a while haha. We need to start using that again. And while we're at it... hootenanny.

And instead of douches, we need to start calling people we don't like knaves, and insolent louts.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Observe each other's physical appearances and allow the saliva to drip from your mouths. This would not be acceptable in person.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Everything in this video, from the henna/flammarion woodcut-inspired drapes, to the spiritual/introspective (albeit bespectacled) soul in the middle... makes me want to have a seance.
> 
> lolol I love how at 6 seconds you got a mini orgasm on the last bang in walla walla bing bang lol. Then you quickly got a hold of yourself and remembered you were on video, and made it look like "what? no, I meant to look to the right" lol.
> 
> 
> edit... Heeeey, you tricked us @_HoranOuros_ !! lol.
> 
> I googled that to see what it meant... and it means Greek prostitutes in the ancient Mediterranean lol.
> 
> horan = someone who sells his youth
> ouros = slang for penis


She seems to have a very calming presence to me.


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

@Dissonance One cannot smile when they are throwing up their threes.


----------



## SevSevens

@HoranOuros 

10/10 baber


----------



## SevSevens

Rate my body...I don't lift weights...I just box and do mma.


View attachment 512169

View attachment 512177


----------



## Privy

On one through ten you get = Whadda Hunk!


----------



## SevSevens

HoranOuros said:


> On one through ten you get = Whadda Hunk!


thanks
**sos

hehe..(blush)


----------



## SheWolf

Time to conquer my social anxiety...

*gulp*


----------



## EternalNocturne

HoranOuros said:


> Oyy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 512033


The Dance Dance Revolution flashbacks from age 14 are really hitting me now.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

What's with all the pretty people on this thread?? 
@emmydoll94 @Messenger Six @DirtySecret @HoranOuros @ShieldMaiden

You are all so pretty. 

Em is cute like ENFP cute. Messenger is hot like eastern European hot, Dirty secret is also hot and has a nice bum. Horan is cute and quirky. Shield is hot in a slightly goth way. I prefer the first pic. You also have really nice eyes and lips.


----------



## Dissonance

@_DirtySecret_ - is that you Lolita? My oh my oh my. I'm approaching once my legs start working again.



Distry said:


> Sorry, but that's just the way my lips are... at least from that awkward angle


That's alright, they are nice lips. Pictures kinda skew some things. Maybe one more for reference though?



Despotic Ocelot said:


> I get a different thing from that lol. To me it's like, it's so intimidating that it actually crosses over into the 'fuck it' area, and becomes not intimidating because it's so intimidating that you can't even bring yourself to think about how intimidating it is, so you end up just saying "fuck it, I don't even care how you perceive me" lolol.
> 
> It's kind of like when something in comedy is so incredibly, epically, unbelievably cheesy... that it actually crosses over into funny lol. It becomes hilarious because the severity of the unfunny was so high, it actually legitimately became funny lol. Like years later it'll be included on 'greatest of all time' lists.
> 
> Or something like speed... when you're moving SO fast, like near the speed of light, everything around you slows down to an extreme degree... and if you go SO FAST so as to pass the speed of light, you actually go backwards in time.


That description sound like "So Bad It's Good" (the fun kind of cheesy)  Though I was thinking more along the lines of "So Beautiful It's a Curse".



Big Daddy Kane said:


> @_Dissonance_ One cannot smile when they are throwing up their threes.


Even a hustla gotta kick it some time 

@_SevSevens_ , shit man, nice topography. Underwear model?

@_ShieldMaiden_ - come out from under all that  Many wish to have eyes like that and your features are nice, so why hide them? Or maybe you're just going for that British dominatrix look? I know a lot of people who are into that.


----------



## Acrylic




----------



## Dissonance

@HoranOuros, there are very attractive ladies posting here for sure, but you're something else for me. Everything about your face draws me in. Your eyes and lips and your cheekbones and nose and the shape of your face and your hair is perfect. The way you dress has an old-fashioned aristocratic feel to it. The way your expressions flow into one another is hypnotizing. I can sense the cascade of thoughts and emotions behind that contained smile.

Sorry if that was over the top, but your whole vibe is exactly what attracts me in a woman.


----------



## piano

Dissonance said:


> @HoranOuros, there are very attractive ladies posting here for sure, but you're something else for me. Everything about your face draws me in. Your eyes and lips and your cheekbones and nose and the shape of your face and your hair is perfect. The way you dress has an old-fashioned aristocratic feel to it. The way your expressions flow into one another is hypnotizing. I can sense the cascade of thoughts and emotions behind that contained smile.
> 
> Sorry if that was over the top, but your whole vibe is exactly what attracts me in a woman.


the video was what did it for me


----------



## Acrylic




----------



## Shade

Dissonance said:


> That's alright, they are nice lips. Pictures kinda skew some things. Maybe one more for reference though?


Here's a heavily photoshopped one of half my face^^

View attachment 512250

Photographer: Daniel Evertsson

I'm supposed to be the John Travolta part of the Face/Off-poster. Won't upload the finished work though, since that includes another model as well.


----------



## piano

Distry said:


> Here's a heavily photoshopped one of half my face^^
> 
> View attachment 512250
> 
> Photographer: Daniel Evertsson
> 
> I'm supposed to be the John Travolta part of the Face/Off-poster. Won't upload the finished work though, since that includes another model as well.


my mom says you look nice!


----------



## Shade

carpe omnia said:


> my mom says you look nice!


*Hands over 20$*

Give that to her and thank her for last night :wink:


----------



## piano

Distry said:


> *Hands over 20$*
> 
> Give that to her and thank her for last night :wink:


that was my dad...


----------



## Shade

carpe omnia said:


> that was my dad...


Hey! ... I *beep* your dad.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Drunk Parrot said:


> No one has thanked either of your photos. Well 8/10 I'd let you two roll with me out on the town to pick up ladies and hookers.


I only rent women for short term engagements. Hopefully that does not interfere with your plans.


----------



## Parrot

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I only rent women for short term engagements. Hopefully that does not interfere with your plans.


We don't have to kill the hookers if that's what you mean.


----------



## Shade

Antipode said:


> D: Okay, I'm done with the world.


Wait, what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Antipode

Distry said:


> Wait, what's that supposed to mean?


Means you're too attractive for your own good. Chill yo self, son!


----------



## Shade

Antipode said:


> Means you're too attractive for your own good. Chill yo self, son!


Tihi, I know, just wanted to hear you say it^^

Okay, that's enough attention-whoring for today Distry...


----------



## Antipode

Distry said:


> Tihi, I know, just wanted to hear you say it^^
> 
> Okay, that's enough attention-whoring for today Distry...


Haha, not many straight guys are looking for guys to complement them.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Antipode said:


> Haha, not many straight guys are looking for guys to complement them.


I think a lot of straight guys use gay men like a sounding board, or a mirror: to lift their egos, basically


----------



## Antipode

WamphyriThrall said:


> I think a lot of straight guys use gay men like a sounding board, or a mirror: to lift their egos, basically


D: If only straight guys could lift my ego.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Antipode said:


> D: If only straight guys could lift my ego.


It's nice to see you on the receiving end, for once! ^^


----------



## Antipode

WamphyriThrall said:


> It's nice to see you on the receiving end, for once! ^^


I haven't received anything yet, though!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

WamphyriThrall said:


> It's nice to see you on the receiving end, for once! ^^


I bet you say that to all your straight friends


----------



## WamphyriThrall

_*All*_ my friends are straight up gay


----------



## ShadowsRunner

You guys are so gay.

What's with all the poofs and women hanging out here?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Meteoric Shadows is just jealous of what @Antipode and I bring to this thread. 

It's okay Meteor, you can't be as charming as Antipode and I. There, there.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> @_Meteoric Shadows_ is just jealous of what @_Antipode_ and I bring to this thread.
> 
> It's okay Meteor, you can't be as charming as Antipode and I. There, there.


It's true. 

I wish I could be as fabulous as everyone else in this thread.

i will never know the joys of wearing panty-hose, singing in a musical play, or wearing lipstick. 

I will only know the cold reality of all things heterosexual; like disappointment, and disillusionment, and getting shot in a war.

It is a sad fate this is; being a heterosexual male, that I must unfortunately endure.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Thankfully even I may enjoy the pursuits of non-heterosexual males at times, such as:


























But only only Morrissey. He is my gay spirit animal.


----------



## Shade

Antipode said:


> Haha, not many straight guys are looking for guys to complement them.


Eh, beggars can't be choosers....


----------



## ShadowsRunner

You can always beg, but never choose *these lips are sealed*


----------



## Dissonance

Antipode said:


> D: If only straight guys could lift my ego.


I'm sure we lift other things though 

@_Meteoric Shadows_ are you ever going to show yer face?? Jeez

Edit: It doesn't have to be in this coliseum of judgement, you have my blessing to hit one of the less scary "show yer face" threads xD


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dissonance said:


> I'm sure we lift other things though
> 
> @_Meteoric Shadows_ are you ever going to show yer face?? Jeez
> 
> Edit: It doesn't have to be in this coliseum of judgement, you have my blessing to hit one of the less scary "show yer face" threads xD


Oh, my face is all over, unfortunately.

I look perpetually like an adolescent boy, so I don't know, I feel as though I'll never quite look masculine enough to wholly attract women.

I don't know, I do not have that many good photo's off hand, this one isn't super recent, and is over a year old, but I don't think I look that all together different. 



But I don't want to be rated. I think I am too much of a "pretty boy?" lol.

My free-spirited, non-conforming ways does not bode well for many, as I am not a compliant or good consumer. 




Oh, and I want them to say that on my tomb: "Here lies XXXX he did not conform" at least that is one thing I could say I accomplished and that they had never managed to take away from me. Mwuaha.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Oh, my face is all over, unfortunately.
> 
> I look perpetually like an adolescent boy, so I don't know, I feel as though I'll never quite look masculine enough to wholly attract women.


Women are overrated


----------



## ShadowsRunner

CONFORM


CONFORM


DON'T READ THIS POST

IT'S NEGATIVE

AND "IMMATURE" 

FOLLOW WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING, DON"T THINK OR CHALLENGE CONVENTION


THIS POST DOES NOT ACTUALLY EXIST.

I AM VERY IMMATURE AND HAVE LOW SELF ESTEEM. fg


----------



## ShadowsRunner

This is my giant orc slaying dildo mammoth machine


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











_*
WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS PERSON!!!??????
*_


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Meteoric Shadows said:


> CONFORM
> 
> 
> CONFORM
> 
> 
> DON'T READ THIS POST
> 
> IT'S NEGATIVE
> 
> AND "IMMATURE"
> 
> FOLLOW WHAT EVERYONE ELSE IS DOING, DON"T THINK OR CHALLENGE CONVENTION
> 
> 
> THIS POST DOES NOT ACTUALLY EXIST.
> 
> I AM VERY IMMATURE AND HAVE LOW SELF ESTEEM. fg


Talking about smoking alternative medicine instead of eating pills.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Antipode

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I look perpetually like an adolescent boy, so I don't know, I feel as though I'll never quite look masculine enough to wholly attract women.


I don't think I've ever heard a guy say, "I just can't attract women because I'm too much of a pretty boy."

xD

There's people who pay large women to eat on camera. Trust me, I'm sure you find a girl who likes a pretty boy.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Talking about smoking alternative medicine instead of eating pills.


Yes.

I've done so many drugs.

You have no idea.

And I'm a failure.

I'M NOT A SUCCESS I'M A FAILURE.

A GIANT DOPE SMOKING FIEND

OF EPIC PROPORTIONS.


I'M LIKE WILLY WONKA

BUT INSTEAD OF CHOCOLATE

IT'S JUST DOPE.

WILLY WONKA AND THE DOPE SMOKING FIENDS.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Meteoric Shadows said:


> View attachment 513361
> 
> View attachment 513369


Just stop! Finding out you're a guitarist and love Black Sabbath is going to turn me stalker!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Antipode said:


> I don't think I've ever heard a guy say, "I just can't attract women because I'm too much of a pretty boy."
> 
> xD
> 
> There's people who pay large women to eat on camera. Trust me, I'm sure you find a girl who likes a pretty boy.


Well, I don't know, I've had some really mixed reactions. 

Some girls really like it, then there's a lot that don't at all. In there eyes, it's like I don't even exist or count as a "man"

Women that are more old fashioned seem to dislike it the most.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

WamphyriThrall said:


> Just stop! Finding out you're a guitarist and love Black Sabbath is going to turn me stalker!


Yeah, I like to live on the edge, man. I'm into some pretty wild and fucked up shit. I don't know if you can handle it. 

I like, practice witchcraft, I have a voodoo doll, and I have some shrunken heads in a jar in attic. I like to play with blood and I find danger exciting.

I also like to routinely do things that are misappropriate and offend people in random places wherever I go and generally be a scourge of society.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Yeah, I like to live on the edge, man. I'm into some pretty wild and fucked up shit. I don't know if you can handle it.
> 
> I like, practice witchcraft, I have a voodoo doll, and I have some shrunken heads in a jar in attic. I like to play with blood and I find danger exciting.
> 
> I also like to routinely do things that are misappropriate and offend people in random places wherever I go and generally be a scourge of society.


You were warned:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I don't know...

I enjoy the attention, but I just don't feel that with other men. 
:sad:

It's just not the same.


----------



## Dissonance

WamphyriThrall said:


> Women are overrated


Are we in the same thread??

@_Meteoric Shadows_ - Antipode is right. Rule 34 buddy. There _could_ be some women who like a pretty-faced boy. I mean I don't know any, but I know someone who says he knows someone who's heard of some that do. Don't lose hope.

There are even legends of mysterious "hippie chicks" who like to blaze and binge watch obscure TV series. I got this off a site on the dark web.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Yes.
> 
> I've done so many drugs.
> 
> You have no idea.
> 
> And I'm a failure.
> 
> I'M NOT A SUCCESS I'M A FAILURE.
> 
> A GIANT DOPE SMOKING FIEND
> 
> OF EPIC PROPORTIONS.
> 
> 
> I'M LIKE WILLY WONKA
> 
> BUT INSTEAD OF CHOCOLATE
> 
> IT'S JUST DOPE.
> 
> WILLY WONKA AND THE DOPE SMOKING FIENDS.


Give me your stash and no one will get hurt.


----------



## Antipode

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Well, I don't know, I've had some really mixed reactions.
> 
> Some girls really like it, then there's a lot that don't at all. In there eyes, it's like I don't even exist or count as a "man"
> 
> Women that are more old fashioned seem to dislike it the most.


Exactly. No one person attracts "every" women or "every" guy. You just gotta find the girls who are attracted to you. ^_^

I personally don't find super buff or cliche guys to be attractive.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Antipode said:


> Exactly. No one person attracts "every" women or "every" guy. You just gotta find the girls who are attracted to you. ^_^
> 
> I personally don't find super buff or cliche guys to be attractive.


WOMEN ONLY LIKE ASSHOLES

FUCK EVERYONR
[email protected]@22
2!!!!!

THE WORLD IS NOT EQUAL, NO ONE ISEQUAL, STO PGENRALIZING THE FACT THAT I WILL DIE ALONE


----------



## Antipode

Meteoric Shadows said:


> WOMEN ONLY LIKE ASSHOLES
> 
> FUCK EVERYONR
> [email protected]@22
> 2!!!!!
> 
> THE WORLD IS NOT EQUAL, NO ONE ISEQUAL, STO PGENRALIZING THE FACT THAT I WILL DIE ALONE


Haha. Every young person is an asshole--thus, every dates assholes.


----------



## leftover crack

ShieldMaiden said:


> Who what? XD


.__. I don't know you're just really cool and you don't seem to be all about the pop culture. Not saying that pop culture is predominantly bad, I just don't generally appreciate people who entirely devote themselves to it. 

Or I just really like darker colours. I like that dark lipstick and pale makeup combo quite a lot.


----------



## Dissonance

Being in bed between Antipode and Muse


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I appear to have similar taste to @Antipode in that I am in many ways almost _repulsed_ - yeah I said it! - by buff guys. Overrated I tell you @Meteoric Shadows! I'll take me a Loki _any_ day ;P


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> I appear to have similar taste to @_Antipode_ in that I am in many ways almost _repulsed_ - yeah I said it! - by buff guys. Overrated I tell you @_Meteoric Shadows_! I'll take me a Loki _any_ day ;P


Haha I'm not REPULSED by them haha. But they all have this air about them that screams, "I am not relationship material!" to which I just think, "I mean, you're fuckable, but let's be honest, I'll move on after that." xD

However, I had this roommate last year, named Fuzz (I know... buff guy named Fuzz), and he had a hard ass body, but he had one of those super incredibly sweet ISFJ personalities that always made me smile. If only he read a book once in a while. He's gonna make some girl INCREDIBLY happy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AddictiveMuse said:


> I appear to have similar taste to @Antipode in that I am in many ways almost _repulsed_ - yeah I said it! - by buff guys. Overrated I tell you @Meteoric Shadows! I'll take me a Loki _any_ day ;P


You have not commented on my photograph. My efforts are futile.


----------



## leftover crack

Antipode said:


> Haha I'm not REPULSED by them haha. But they all have this air about them that screams, "I am not relationship material!" to which I just think, "I mean, you're fuckable, but let's be honest, I'll move on after that."


I really don't find super muscular guys appealing. Lean and relatively average build or even slim is what I seem to be going for. And light brown to darker ginger to blonde. Dirty blonde is so yum. Platinum blonde is really nice but I'd rather have that on my own scalp instead. 

I love blue eyes, light blue/icy eyes. 
And I definitely prefer a slim waist.

Aah. Personality wise, probably extroverted and logical and not very nice. I'm kind of attracted to the more challenging types as opposed to really kind people who just mostly creep me out.

Thereby, I shall be forever alone. lol. 
Unless I'm really rich or something one day. I should really stop procrastinating then.


----------



## Antipode

Clueless said:


> I really don't find super muscular guys appealing. Lean and relatively average build or even slim is what I seem to be going for. And light brown to darker ginger to blonde. Dirty blonde is so yum. Platinum blonde is really nice but I'd rather have that on my own scalp instead.
> 
> I love blue eyes, light blue/icy eyes.
> And I definitely prefer a slim waist.
> 
> Aah. Personality wise, probably extroverted and logical and not very nice. I'm kind of attracted to the more challenging types as opposed to really kind people who just mostly creep me out.


Hahaha, you would find me sooooo creepy, then. xD










The most perfect body. :3

Except for his arms. His arms seem oddly disproportionate. Wouldn't mind those a tad smaller. xD


----------



## leftover crack

Antipode said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most perfect body. :3


yes please!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Erm, I actually am quite healthy and somewhat athletic; I used to go to the gym (only to stay healthy) but generally, it doesn't show or is all that apparent I suppose. But in honesty, if I was more muscular, I would not be able to post my picture and not feel ashamed. It is only because I am scrawny.

But gosh, I think I was expecting to repulse and weird everyone out, no compliments :bored:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Meteoric Shadows is cute in my opinion. 

And he has a strong affinity and love for Jeff Buckley and that just. I love Jeff Buckley. 'Nuff said. 

Also @Antipode 'repulsed' was a technique! Hyperbole! Jesus did you even pay attention in English!?! 

Also the description of that guy was so cute and weirdly melancholy. Can I share you with @Courtalort? <3

I dislike the builds of NFL and NRL players. Too big and bulky. Body builders too. They look like steroid filled apes really. 

NRL: 


* *
























NFL:


* *
























They're not repulsive. They still look good but they scare me. Like they look like they'll crush me. 

Body builders by far are the worst. 

IT LOOKS LIKE THERE'S A LITTLE MAN POPPING OUT OF THIS BIG BULKY MAN'S SHOULDERS. SERIOUSLY. :shocked:


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> @_Meteoric Shadows_ is cute in my opinion.
> 
> And he has a strong affinity and love for Jeff Buckley and that just. I love Jeff Buckley. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Also @_Antipode_ 'repulsed' was a technique! Hyperbole! Jesus did you even pay attention in English!?!
> 
> Also the description of that guy was so cute and weirdly melancholy. Can I share you with @_Courtalort_? <3
> 
> I dislike the builds of NFL and NRL players. Too big and bulky. Body builders too. They look like steroid filled apes really.
> 
> NRL:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not repulsive. They still look good but they scare me. Like they look like they'll crush me.
> 
> Body builders by far are the worst.
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE THERE'S A LITTLE MAN POPPING OUT OF THIS BIG BULKY MAN'S SHOULDERS. SERIOUSLY. :shocked:


Pahahaha that gif. I can see how they could seem scary. xD The extremes of either end can be a little... off putting. Technically the body isn't built to perform the things body builders do!

And of course you may share me.  How else would the three of us watch a movie and make fun of it the whole time?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> @_Meteoric Shadows_ is cute in my opinion.
> 
> And he has a strong affinity and love for Jeff Buckley and that just. I love Jeff Buckley. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Also @_Antipode_ 'repulsed' was a technique! Hyperbole! Jesus did you even pay attention in English!?!
> 
> Also the description of that guy was so cute and weirdly melancholy. Can I share you with @_Courtalort_ ? <3
> 
> I dislike the builds of NFL and NRL players. Too big and bulky. Body builders too. They look like steroid filled apes really.
> 
> NRL:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not repulsive. They still look good but they scare me. Like they look like they'll crush me.
> 
> Body builders by far are the worst.
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE THERE'S A LITTLE MAN POPPING OUT OF THIS BIG BULKY MAN'S SHOULDERS. SERIOUSLY. :shocked:


As if.

Hey, I don't like Jeff Buckley that much, I'm more into Black Sabbath and hard rock/heavy metal. 

Don't ruin this, don't ruin my facade. 

I told you that in secret, remember? you weren't supposed to tell anyone! HOLY CRAP! WAIT TO GO, BIG FLIPPIN' MOUTH.

I'm manly as shit, you guys are so passe'. please, all this respectable "skinny guy" crap, I work out, I go to the gym, and I'm built like an anaconda; you all just don't know it, with a a whole offspring of cobra's that you just can't see. Right here, right here.

Gun, guns, 100% man. Rugged mountainside outdoor man-bear, hunter, Aragon/Stryder/Ranger/Rocky. 

Don't ever forget.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Antipode said:


> I don't think I've ever heard a guy say, "I just can't attract women because I'm too much of a pretty boy."
> 
> xD
> 
> There's people who pay large women to eat on camera. Trust me, I'm sure you find a girl who likes a pretty boy.


To the first part, accurate.
To the last part, I find that strange.
Maybe I'm in a minority on that being lost on me.
I was in a call with a girl once, and she peeled a banana... No big deal.
Both of us had eaten during calls before.
That said, shortly after peeling it, she started deep throating it.
I wasn't exactly sure what my response was supposed to be, outside of "um... wot"


----------



## Antipode

Magic Micah said:


> To the first part, accurate.
> To the last part, I find that strange.
> Maybe I'm in a minority on that being lost on me.
> I was in a call with a girl once, and she peeled a banana... No big deal.
> Both of us had eaten during calls before.
> That said, shortly after peeling it, she started deep throating it.
> I wasn't exactly sure what my response was supposed to be, outside of "um... wot"


Well, Mr. Micah, that was your cue to quickly look around your room for a clam and shove your face into it. 

I feel like deep throating a banana would end poorly? Like the deeper it went, the more risk there was that the banana would break off and become lodged in your mouth. 

Unless she just had one of those perfectly trained blow-job mouths, in which case, I wouldn't trust her on that fact alone.

Actually, that's now going to be the test I give each guy I go on a date with. I'll bring a banana with me and ask him to deepthroat it--if he lives, he's too much of a whore to date, and if he dies, he will have passed the test.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Next you'll be tying a heavy weight to your dates and throwing them into a pool of water to test if they're sorcerers or not @Antipode


----------



## Antipode

AddictiveMuse said:


> Next you'll be tying a heavy weight to your dates and throwing them into a pool of water to test if they're sorcerers or not @_Antipode_


I mean, who wants to date a witch?  

Wait, unless they had powers that could stimulate multiple parts of your body...

You ever think about that? Like if you had telekinetics, the sexual things you could do with that power?

No... just me? Okay.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Antipode said:


> Well, Mr. Micah, that was your cue to quickly look around your room for a clam and shove your face into it.
> 
> I feel like deep throating a banana would end poorly? Like the deeper it went, the more risk there was that the banana would break off and become lodged in your mouth.
> 
> Unless she just had one of those perfectly trained blow-job mouths, in which case, I wouldn't trust her on that fact alone.
> 
> Actually, that's now going to be the test I give each guy I go on a date with. I'll bring a banana with me and ask him to deepthroat it--if he lives, he's too much of a whore to date, and if he dies, he will have passed the test.


Damn it. No wonder I didn't know what to do. Clams are outlawed here.


----------



## Messenger Six

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Hey, I don't like Jeff Buckley that much, I'm more into Black Sabbath and hard rock/heavy metal.


I agree, but this song is sweet.


----------



## Crimson Ash




----------



## Courtalort

AddictiveMuse said:


> @Meteoric Shadows is cute in my opinion.
> 
> And he has a strong affinity and love for Jeff Buckley and that just. I love Jeff Buckley. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Also @Antipode 'repulsed' was a technique! Hyperbole! Jesus did you even pay attention in English!?!
> 
> Also the description of that guy was so cute and weirdly melancholy. Can I share you with @Courtalort? <3
> 
> I dislike the builds of NFL and NRL players. Too big and bulky. Body builders too. They look like steroid filled apes really.
> 
> NRL:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not repulsive. They still look good but they scare me. Like they look like they'll crush me.
> 
> Body builders by far are the worst.
> 
> IT LOOKS LIKE THERE'S A LITTLE MAN POPPING OUT OF THIS BIG BULKY MAN'S SHOULDERS. SERIOUSLY. :shocked:


I accept your proposal. 
You now owe me 1.5mm US Dollars. 

K. Thnx. Bye.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I am so embarrassed, and now everyone can see my pale skinny malnourished body and nipples; I don't know what ever I will do.

I feel like such a dirty whore.
@_Messenger Six_ 

Why that song in particular? I really like his new album.





"Omg he wa s so hawt and not totally had a frilly high voice"

Actually, it's a real treasure knowing others who appreciate this type of music as well; this makes me happy.

I don't come across that many people who do surprisingly. At the end she looks at the camera and she's like "OMFG, JEFF BUCKLY, U R THE ONLY ONE WHO UNDERSTANDS HOW I FEEL ABOUT LOVE AND ROMANCE, IN A TOTALLY PLATONIC WAY"

Sometimes hipster or random hipster girls point out a resemblance, and it makes me uncomfortable. "NO, I AM NOT YOUR FANTASY, STFU, I AM A SELFISH GREEDY IMPUGNED PIG" *locks self away in closet and cries with already tear stained poetry and slits wrists*


----------



## ShadowsRunner

omg, changing this


NF--nonesense.


----------



## lukebtc

Here's me.









Here's me with my best friend.









And here's me right now after studying all day (bonus beard for finals season)

I'm skinnier than I look.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

lukebtc said:


> View attachment 513697
> 
> 
> Here's me.
> 
> View attachment 513705
> 
> 
> Here's me with my best friend.
> 
> View attachment 513713
> 
> 
> And here's me right now after studying all day (bonus beard for finals season)
> 
> I'm skinnier than I look.


10/10 for referring to your dog as your best friend. 

You're eyes look so sweet too. 

That's a good thing by the way. I never understood the whole 'girls only like assholes' thing.


----------



## Kerik_S

Meteoric Shadows said:


> You can always beg, but never choose *these lips are sealed*


You come in talking about poofters and then post a gif from Degrassi.

Have several seats.


----------



## Kerik_S

I've always thought @Antipode's current avatar was aesthetically pleasing and I assumed he was adorable in person before I even saw his pictures, simply because I like teal and orange, and it reminds me of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Marshy

* *




View attachment 513753



Scorpion edition: Do your worst.


----------



## Kerik_S

Marshy14 said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 513753
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion edition: Do your worst.


Hey, big boy. I need you to do something for me:

Get over here. ^_~


----------



## Marshy

Kerik_S said:


> Hey, big boy. I need you to do something for me:
> 
> Get over here. ^_~



View attachment 513761


Oh, whats that


----------



## ShadowsRunner

lukebtc said:


> View attachment 513697
> 
> 
> Here's me.
> 
> View attachment 513705
> 
> 
> Here's me with my best friend.
> 
> View attachment 513713
> 
> 
> And here's me right now after studying all day (bonus beard for finals season)
> 
> I'm skinnier than I look.


I'm not gay, but you make me question my own sexuality.


----------



## Messenger Six

Meteoric Shadows said:


> @_Messenger Six_
> Why that song in particular? I really like his new album.


A little darker and has more depth than his average song I guess. Less hipster. haha


----------



## Antipode

lukebtc said:


> View attachment 513697
> 
> 
> Here's me.
> 
> View attachment 513705
> 
> 
> Here's me with my best friend.
> 
> View attachment 513713
> 
> 
> And here's me right now after studying all day (bonus beard for finals season)
> 
> I'm skinnier than I look.


First picture makes you almost look like Dawson from Dawson's Creek (no one here probably even knows what that is xD)

But it's great none the less. Any guy who can wear a bandanna and still look like a hot man deserves a 10!


----------



## Antipode

Kerik_S said:


> I've always thought @_Antipode_'s current avatar was aesthetically pleasing and I assumed he was adorable in person before I even saw his pictures, simply because I like teal and orange, and it reminds me of Kingdom Hearts.


It's always my life mission to make everything that surrounds me aesthetically pleasing. ^_^


----------



## G0lde

Most of my pictures are of me wryly making obscene hand gestures, but here's a safe one. :crazy: :laughing:


----------



## Arto

"Driving the goods"


----------



## leftover crack

Arto said:


> "Driving the goods"
> View attachment 513833


A man who can drive! 
_____________________hot!


----------



## Arto

Clueless said:


> A man who can drive!
> _____________________hot!


*plot twist*
The wheel is actually on the other side!


----------



## The CW

@Arto
I hope you usually drive with your doors closed =P


----------



## Noctis

Fall 2011 at age 22


----------



## Shade

Noctis said:


> Fall 2011 at age 22
> View attachment 514097


Omg, where is the girl's nose?


----------



## Noctis

Distry said:


> Omg, where is the girl's nose?


Somewhere  It's tiny


----------



## The CW




----------



## Parrot

Don't mind me, just creeping in the past



TheProphetLaLa said:


> There. Now don't say I never gave you anything.


Booty


----------



## Parrot

johnnyyukon said:


> plus it would appear you are married.
> 
> so i'm going to speculate that growing up poor and um, wimpy? chicks weren't all that into you, and you got used to that, but now you are coming into yourself, and perhaps some success. So a late bloomer, and all of a sudden da hoes be jockin' your shit, and it's new and you don't know the game very well yet?
> 
> if that's right, no worries, game is quite learnable.


He teases sometimes, got to be careful haha.

Now, can we please get some more T & A up in here. Or gay guys, surely some of you got some stuff to show off


----------



## Antipode

The skinny angle.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Drunk Parrot said:


> He tells very little truths about himself, as a defense mechanism. I wouldn't assume anything.
> 
> Now, can we please get some more T & A up in here. Or gay guys, surely some of you got some stuff to show off


LOL, good thing I don't care.

but yes, I second your T & A demands! 

Maybe I'll do a shirtless to kick things off. Avert your eyes!


----------



## Donovan

Fumetsu said:


> Because I did. A while ago. No one said anything then either.
> 
> And that was my face just...shadowed.


okay, okay then. i couldn't tell really what you looked like, but it did look pretty, which is why i can't understand all the hiding. i mean, there are of course reasons other than inborn hideousness to hide oneself, but i won't try to guess.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Nevermind; why bother?


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## EternalNocturne

Antipode said:


> The skinny angle.


I'm entirely straight, but I have no problem saying you're a damn good looking person.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Everyone, please tell me how seductive my voice is: Vocaroo | Voice message

Heheheheheheheheheheh


----------



## Antipode

Magic Micah said:


> I'm entirely straight, but I have no problem saying you're a damn good looking person.


:shocked::crying::blushed:

Haha, that's really cool of you to say! Coming from someone who is very attractive, that's sweet :3


----------



## Fumetsu

Donovan said:


> okay, okay then. i couldn't tell really what you looked like, but it did look pretty, which is why i can't understand all the hiding. i mean, there are of course reasons other than inborn hideousness to hide oneself, but i won't try to guess.



Why would you assume I'm hiding something? The obsession with " selfies" is a very recent thing and I'm not really into it.

Those pics that I shared are the only ones I have.


----------



## Antipode

Fumetsu said:


> The obsession with " selfies" is a very recent thing and I'm not really into it.


Actually, the selfie culture is incredibly old, dating back hundreds of years. Naturally, self-portraits were the domain of selfies, where they even utilized "filters" via removing blemishes and scars and lazy eyes. In fact, near the beginning of painting portraits, the people would make sure they inserted themselves with other people, as a way to make sure that others didn't find them narcissistic--similar to today when we will snap a picture with a friend, or a pet.

In the 1800s, the photograph was invented, and even then people would flip the camera around in order to snap a picture of themselves, dating back to Cornelius where he created the fad of placing your hand over your chest (sort of like the pledge), which is synonymous with today's duck face.

Then there's the concept of taking as many pictures at different angles of yourself as possible in order to get the best angle, which might have seemed to have come about with the smartphone, but actually Nadar, also in the 1800s, literally began the phase of taking twelve photos at different angles to find the best one of oneself.

The 1900 was also no stranger to the explosion of different ways that people took selfies, eventually making their way to the photobooth, where people would leave their house and go to a store just to take a selfie, with, of course, another friend, ending up in the 2000s, where the smartphone has become the new form of selfies.

So, in all reality, the obsession with the selfie is no where near a new one.


----------



## Fumetsu

Antipode said:


> Actually, the selfie culture is incredibly old, dating back hundreds of years. Naturally, self-portraits were the domain of selfies, where they even utilized "filters" via removing blemishes and scars and lazy eyes. In fact, near the beginning of painting portraits, the people would make sure they inserted themselves with other people, as a way to make sure that others didn't find them narcissistic--similar to today when we will snap a picture with a friend, or a pet.
> 
> In the 1800s, the photograph was invented, and even then people would flip the camera around in order to snap a picture of themselves, dating back to Cornelius where he created the fad of placing your hand over your chest (sort of like the pledge), which is synonymous with today's duck face.
> 
> Then there's the concept of taking as many picture at different pictures of yourself as possible in order to get the best angle, which might have seemed to have come about with the smartphone, but actually Nadar, also in the 1800s, literally began the phase of taking twelve photos at different angles to find the best one of oneself.
> 
> The 1900 was also no stranger to the explosion of different ways that people took selfies, eventually making their way to the photobooth, where people would leave their house and go to a store just to take a selfie, with, of course, another friend, ending up in the 2000s, where the smartphone has become the new form of selfies.
> 
> So, in all reality, the obsession with the selfie is no where near a new one.


Yes, taking pictures is old. Doing incredibly stupid shit like killing wild animals/other people in car accidents because you are so obsessed with posting pictures of yourself on the internet that you have zero concept of the real world and it's consequences, or the well-being of living things is not.


----------



## Antipode

Fumetsu said:


> Yes, taking pictures is old. Doing incredibly stupid shit like killing wild animals/other people in car accidents because you are so obsessed with posting pictures of yourself on the internet that you have zero concept of the real world and it's consequences, or the well-being of living things is not.


That's not what you originally said... and that's such an extreme, small fraction of the scenario for the mass majority of selfies that I'm not really even sure why you brought that up. xD


----------



## Fumetsu

Antipode said:


> That's not what you originally said... and that's such an extreme, small fraction of the scenario for the mass majority of selfies that I'm not really even sure why you brought that up. xD




I don't know. Ask the person who felt it necessary give me shit for not having more pictures.


----------



## Antipode

Fumetsu said:


> I don't know. Ask the person who felt it necessary give me shit for not having more pictures.


I didn't read any of that. But you're in a hot-or-not thread. It's meant to be fun. 

Relax and post a photo or two and comment on other peoples' photos. No need to express how above you are about snapping a photo of yourself.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Anyway, the only reason it's relevant or in anyway matters at all, is that it's simply "democratic" to voice your concerns, issues, or thoughts; especially when it regards to the greater social world. 

You must all realize, there is more then just one outlook or perspective, and majority doesn't always mean the same as "right" and to say that any such thing as "free-speech" may or might be taken away, merely because one opinion isn't entirely in favor, or the only one heard is beyond ridiculous, and laughable. 

But I digress, it is merely the only reason I fathom to speak my truth's, or sterner thoughts. You know, I think human rights are pretty relevant, are they not? not everything is about taxes, or equals that. 
@_Drunk Parrot_ 

*squak* Polly want a cracker?*squak* what's that? did you say something?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Fumetsu said:


> Why would you assume I'm hiding something? The obsession with " selfies" is a very recent thing and I'm not really into it.
> 
> Those pics that I shared are the only ones I have.


Why do you continue to ignore me?

I showed you, oh so many personal, private and very, very vulnerable photo's of myself; you can't be so kind as to do it back?
You're so mean. Why are you such a tease?

you tricked me. 
:crying:


Anyway, it's just our cultures fascination with celebrity-dom, being translated to everyday life now; as it's not only celebrities that get fancy photos of themselves in magazines anymore.

Everyone gets there chance at pretending to be a celebrity, and enjoy taking fancy photos that make them look like like they're 'star's~!. It's all the rage back home.

All the rage...back home.


----------



## Fumetsu

Antipode said:


> I didn't read any of that. But you're in a hot-or-not thread. It's meant to be fun.
> 
> Relax and post a photo or two and comment on other peoples' photos. No need to express how above you are about snapping a photo of yourself.


Oh for shit sake! I _was_ having fun. Then some guy had to give _me_ shit and ruin my good mood.

Jesus Christ it isn't enough that everyone has to respond with negativity I have to to take the blame for it too? No. No fukin way. how about leave me the fuck alone if you have nothing nice to say.


----------



## Antipode

Fumetsu said:


> Oh for shit sake! I _was_ having fun. Then some guy had to give _me_ shit and ruin my good mood.
> 
> Jesus Christ it isn't enough that everyone has to respond with negativity I have to to take the blame for it too? No. No fukin way. how about leave me the fuck alone if you have nothing nice to say.


I thought me giving you a nice rundown of the historical origin of pretty much everything people believe to be current was a nice thing. ;(


----------



## Messenger Six

Antipode said:


>


I love your eyes.


----------



## Messenger Six

I feel like posting a couple silly photos. Harley Quinn, it's a little older, and the classic mock duck face with peace sign. :tongue:


----------



## wolvent42

@Messenger Six
alpha as f&^& son


----------



## sereneone

Messenger Six said:


> I feel like posting a couple silly photos. Harley Quinn, it's a little older, and the classic mock duck face with peace sign.


If we put one of those Japanese anime costumes on you, you would be an amazing Cosplay girl!

By the way, your use of guns is totally unconvincing. If I walked by that I would be "Yeah, right, nice try bad girl. Boo!" That's a good thing by the way...being bad at using guns.... 

These Cosplay pony clips have your name on them. You could replace the cute bunnies on them with bullet holders if you really need to maintain street credentials.


----------



## Courtalort

What is it about this thread that makes people so argumentative? 
My thoughts on the matter:


----------



## Donovan

Fumetsu said:


> Why would you assume I'm hiding something? The obsession with " selfies" is a very recent thing and I'm not really into it.
> 
> Those pics that I shared are the only ones I have.


lol, i'm not. it's a turn of phrase, a figure of speech. i understand though. i don't think i actually have any pictures of myself (it's not weird that other people do it, but i would personally feel weird just hoarding pictures of what i look like hahaha. i can't really explain it).


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

johnnyyukon said:


>


is that Jeffrey Dean Morgan? hallelujah, lord.

Edit: @Messenger Six I love your HQ pics. 8/10 you're gorgeous and your facial structure is really soft and endearing.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Never piss off a psycho Asian


----------



## Crimson Ash

Courtalort said:


> What is it about this thread that makes people so argumentative?
> My thoughts on the matter:


Because some people don't realize that attractiveness is highly subjective and is influenced by quite a lot of factors.

Also that the general media pushes certain attractive archetypes not because they are universally considered attractive(even though to a degree they are) but simply to maintain their market sales by selling to people they emotionally and psychologically harm quite subtly with their marketing and advertising?

The sad part of all this is some people then try and attain the unattainable when their time and energy would no doubt be better spent taking care of the features that do make them attractive individually. 

At least that's my take on the matter.


----------



## johnnyyukon

perpetuallyreticent said:


> is that Jeffrey Dean Morgan? hallelujah, lord.



No. That is Joker.


----------



## Donovan

Fumetsu said:


> I don't know. Ask the person who felt it necessary give me shit for not having more pictures.


(maybe i haven't been following closely enough, but


naw, i wasn't giving you shit. the only ones i saw i couldn't really see your face, so i was teasing for one where you could actually have something said.


----------



## Fumetsu

Donovan said:


> (maybe i haven't been following closely enough, but
> 
> 
> naw, i wasn't giving you shit. the only ones i saw i couldn't really see your face, so i was teasing for one where you could actually have something said.


I thought maybe you were but it was one of those days where I was getting shit from everyone for everything.

To be honest I am not photogenic. I have some really nice features but they've kind of been ruined by side effects of medicatiion, so I actually am very self-concious. Frustrating cuz I would have pretty hot otherwise.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Fumetsu said:


> I thought maybe you were but it was one of those days where I was getting shit from everyone for everything.
> 
> To be honest I am not photogenic. I have some really nice features but they've kind of been ruined by side effects of medicatiion, so I actually am very self-concious. Frustrating cuz I would have pretty hot otherwise.


What is your definition of self-conscious?


----------



## Donovan

Fumetsu said:


> I thought maybe you were but it was one of those days where I was getting shit from everyone for everything.
> 
> To be honest I am not photogenic. I have some really nice features but they've kind of been ruined by side effects of medicatiion, so I actually am very self-concious. Frustrating cuz I would have pretty hot otherwise.


all good. 


too bad about the medication, though i doubt it's as bad as you think. everyone judges themselves too harshly when it comes to appearance, and those that are on the other side of the spectrum usually personalities that outweigh their attractiveness altogether.


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## ShadowsRunner

That's right, I'm a horrible human being.

BWAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAH AH AHA H.


*creeps back into shadows*

Fi-the demon function.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I've lost a lot of weight again though, recently; I have been on a continual basis trying to learn how to cook better and become a vegetarian, but unfortunately I keep messing it up and losing too much weight, on top of the fact that I refuse to eat fast food or artificial meals. Otherwise, maybe I would post a picture, I don't know. I look horrible again.

But then, I have such a fast metabolism, it's impossible for me not to be beyond scrawny.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Nevermind; why bother?


oh don't be a baaabbeee!



i read your post, and sounds like you grew up in a hard environment. not always good for a kid's self esteem, but hey! seems like you turned out ok. better than many in that situation.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I've lost a lot of weight again though, recently; I have been on a continual basis trying to learn how to cook better and become a vegetarian, but unfortunately I keep messing it up and losing too much weight, on top of the fact that I refuse to eat fast food or artificial meals. Otherwise, maybe I would post a picture, I don't know. I look horrible again.
> 
> But then, I have such a fast metabolism, it's impossible for me not to be beyond scrawny.


ya ain't gonna gain weight being a vegetarian and that's triple for lean body types.

I've tried every diet there is (never to lose weight, i'm the same). Raw foods only (vegetarian, not raw meat) and first, GOD I had to eat constantly, like a big ass bowl full of fruit and avocados like 5 a day cuz it had the most calories. 

anyway, I dropped from 165 to 140. my mind was clear but I was a total weakling. 

I'm 200lbs now, 6'.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

johnnyyukon said:


> ya ain't gonna gain weight being a vegetarian and that's triple for lean body types.
> 
> I've tried every diet there is (never to lose weight, i'm the same). Raw foods only (vegetarian, not raw meat) and first, GOD I had to eat constantly, like a big ass bowl full of fruit and avocados like 5 a day cuz it had the most calories.
> 
> anyway, I dropped from 165 to 140. my mind was clear but I was a total weakling.
> 
> I'm 200lbs now, 6'.


Yeah, maybe I just can't go without meat. I've noticed I've lost strength too and it's not good. I am more tired/weak, and I have lost all the muscle I had like a year ago for some reason, where as I used to have more muscle/strength, and now I feel a little too old; an old frail man.

I actually just bought some meat today.

Screw it, I don't care. Nothing quite hits the spot like meat.

What I don't get is fat vegetarians. What is with fat vegetarians?


----------



## johnnyyukon

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Yeah, maybe I just can't go without meat. I've noticed I've lost strength too and it's not good. I am more tired/weak, and I have lost all the muscle I had like a year ago for some reason, where as I used to have more muscle/strength, and now I feel a little too old; an old frail man.
> 
> I actually just bought some meat today.
> 
> Screw it, I don't care. Nothing quite hits the spot like meat.
> 
> What I don't get is fat vegetarians. What is with fat vegetarians?



I've talked to a few people that tried vegatarian diets and gained weight. don't know why.


most people can't seem to tolerate it, but if you can, also drink a SHIT load of whole milk. If I didn't drink whole milk, i'd probably drop 20lbs. Weight gaining secret.


----------



## sereneone

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Yeah, maybe I just can't go without meat. I've noticed I've lost strength too and it's not good. I am more tired/weak, and I have lost all the muscle I had like a year ago for some reason, where as I used to have more muscle/strength, and now I feel a little too old; an old frail man.
> 
> I actually just bought some meat today.
> 
> Screw it, I don't care. Nothing quite hits the spot like meat.
> 
> What I don't get is fat vegetarians. What is with fat vegetarians?


If you don't want to eat meat, can't you at least eat three eggs at breakfast and three eggs at dinner? Eggs are a wonderful protein source and have healthy fats. 

Get some healthy saturated fats into your diet. Coconut milk is an awesome fat, as is coconut oil. Use a lot of coconut milk on your fruits. 

Personally, I have given up all dairy, but I do make my own purified butter (what the Indians call Indian Ghee) and dump a ton of that onto my lunches. It's tasty and doesn't mess with my cholesterol the way dairy butter and cream do.

Use a ton of olive oil on your salads. 

At this point, you may be on a starvation diet without realizing it. Your body is going to meet the demand for amino acids by cannibalizing your own muscle tissue. That is extremely destructive to your health.


----------



## sereneone

johnnyyukon said:


> I've talked to a few people that tried vegatarian diets and gained weight. don't know why.
> 
> 
> most people can't seem to tolerate it, but if you can, also drink a SHIT load of whole milk. If I didn't drink whole milk, i'd probably drop 20lbs. Weight gaining secret.


But the lactose will mess a lot of people up, and the dairy proteins can creative all kinds of weird problems in some people.

Coconut milk is much more benign and everyone pretty much digests it. He can get the protein from eggs.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

johnnyyukon said:


> I've talked to a few people that tried vegatarian diets and gained weight. don't know why.
> 
> 
> most people can't seem to tolerate it, but if you can, also drink a SHIT load of whole milk. If I didn't drink whole milk, i'd probably drop 20lbs. Weight gaining secret.


Yes well, cows milk is full of preservatives, biotics, and pus, and it is also high in cholesterol. I think honestly, you have to have a ton of money, or willing to spend a fortune on health food just to maintain and eat properly or an adequately clean diet. 

Anyway, I just ate some meat, and i always feel more energy, but also strength? I get that a bit when I eat beans, and other protein meat substitutes; but never quite the same. 

Even with vitamin b12 supplements. Anyway, I think there's some good whey gainer drinks that are alright, but most of it is overly processed as well.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

sereneone said:


> If you don't want to eat meat, can't you at least eat three eggs at breakfast and three eggs at dinner? Eggs are a wonderful protein source and have healthy fats.
> 
> Get some healthy saturated fats into your diet. Coconut milk is an awesome fat, as is coconut oil. Use a lot of coconut milk on your fruits.
> 
> Personally, I have given up all dairy, but I do make my own purified butter (what the Indians call Indian Ghee) and dump a ton of that onto my lunches. It's tasty and doesn't mess with my cholesterol the way dairy butter and cream do.
> 
> Use a ton of olive oil on your salads.
> 
> At this point, you may be on a starvation diet without realizing it. Your body is going to meet the demand for amino acids by cannibalizing your own muscle tissue. That is extremely destructive to your health.


Yes, I am aware of that. It is quite irksome.

How destructive?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

edit


----------



## johnnyyukon

sereneone said:


> But the lactose will mess a lot of people up, and the dairy proteins can creative all kinds of weird problems in some people.
> 
> Coconut milk is much more benign and everyone pretty much digests it. He can get the protein from eggs.


I'm sure that is true. For some. Maybe most. Myself, and a few buddies tolerate it well though. We started doing this thing called GOMAD, gallon of milk a day, Whole. haha, it was rough so I'm about a liter a day now. 

tried everything my whole life to gain weight, but it wasn't until this trick, around age 27, that I started to. 

of course, the cholesterol and other stuff in milk kind of sits in the gut if you're not lifting/strength training. cholesterol is actually a precursor for testosterone the science gods now say. 

but yeah, as long as you're not a vegetarian trying to gain weight, there's alternatives. eggs for sure.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Well, It was beyond self esteem almost. I was sort of an emotionally train-wreck in many ways. Anyway, there's a lot things wrong with the world, that many seem unwillingly to admit, or to even gain awareness of.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just sort of resent being called a "wimp" even though, maybe in some ways it was my fault, but being in horribly repressive environments your whole life, around people you do not have anything in common with, make it very difficult to gain any social skills at all.
> 
> When you come from a very dysfunctional background, with little or no guidance, what are you to do exactly? when you are completely on your own, from a lower-socio-economic grouping, there is little support provided, or given as well. I almost think at this point, the institutions simply prey on those who are less fortunate; especially young people. If somebody is troubled, unsure, is confused or does not know what to make of the world, what do they do? generally, they will simply try to medicate you, stigmatize, label, and maybe pat you on the back and try to get you to fall into the post-secondary debt trap. I cannot help but think that, generally society has decided to eradicate the poor all together now. There is little to no hope or chance.
> 
> Oh, and if you have ever lived, or be marginalized, or poor enough, you will realize that the world you must exist in, is entirely different then the world where those who are more fortunate live and exist in; except often times you do not realize it. The mindset, the way of seeing and the way life seems, is so completely different. Which I guess is an over explanation, to perhaps something that was not meant to really be insulting or a put down, is just because it i difficult time tolerating such things anymore. Being this really puts you at odds with the rest of society, and paints you into some kind of a inferior position, that you are supposed to willingly just accept.


all you say is true. doesn't seem like it, but make sure not to dwell on it. yes, I was privelaged but my dad didn't teach me ANYTHING about life, how to make a living, women, people, like NOTHING. So while we're different, I've had to force myself to learn everything on my own, and also from friends/father figures throughout my life.


And the cholesterol in milk? if you're lifting weights/exercising



Research Update: Eating More Cholesterol Makes Muscles Stronger « AnthonyColpo


----------



## Acrylic

Wild said:


> View attachment 365914


My my my (_my my my myyy_)
Ooooh oooooh-weeeee (oooooh)
How'd you ever get this way?
Where's it gonna goooo?

My my my (_my my my myyy_)
Whooaaaa-ohhhh-ohhhhh (whoooaaaa)
How'm I gonna make it through it?
What's it gonna take to do it!?


----------



## sereneone

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Yes, I am aware of that. It is quite irksome.
> 
> How destructive?


It is difficult to build muscle mass (as opposed to just adding fat to the body). So you never want to be in a position where the body is tearing down your muscle mass to feed its needs for amino acids. You talk about losing weight on this diet, and from your photo and your description of that weight loss it is obvious to me that much of that loss is coming from eating your own muscle mass.

It is trivial to reverse this. You need a source of lots of calories that you can eat quickly and coconut milk and oil gives you that.

The protein you can also easily reverse with six eggs a day.


----------



## sereneone

johnnyyukon said:


> I'm sure that is true. For some. Maybe most. Myself, and a few buddies tolerate it well though. We started doing this thing called GOMAD, gallon of milk a day, Whole. haha, it was rough so I'm about a liter a day now.
> 
> tried everything my whole life to gain weight, but it wasn't until this trick, around age 27, that I started to.
> 
> of course, the cholesterol and other stuff in milk kind of sits in the gut if you're not lifting/strength training. cholesterol is actually a precursor for testosterone the science gods now say.
> 
> but yeah, as long as you're not a vegetarian trying to gain weight, there's alternatives. eggs for sure.


I'm very pro cholesterol, and you are right about the latest research on that. But I am way negative on milk. I did a lot of experiments on myself with different types of fats. All of the dairy fats sent my LDL particle counts (it is the number of particles that current research says matters) through the roof. I tolerate Indian Ghee and coconut milk and animal fat. But anything dairy and I go off the tracks.


----------



## johnnyyukon

sereneone said:


> I'm very pro cholesterol, and you are right about the latest research on that. But I am way negative on milk. I did a lot of experiments on myself with different types of fats. All of the dairy fats sent my LDL particle counts (it is the number of particles that current research says matters) through the roof. I tolerate Indian Ghee and coconut milk and animal fat. But anything dairy and I go off the tracks.


yeah, milk and really, dairy, ain't for everyone.

So I totally switched to butter from grassfed cows. it's soooo much better, and supposedly a lot healthier. 

As I said earlier, I think a lot of it has to do with what one's activity level is. If you are a freak athlete, for example, you will process and digest just about anything. I think diet becomes more important when intense exercise is less. Or when we age.


----------



## Courtalort

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Yeah, maybe I just can't go without meat. I've noticed I've lost strength too and it's not good. I am more tired/weak, and I have lost all the muscle I had like a year ago for some reason, where as I used to have more muscle/strength, and now I feel a little too old; an old frail man.
> 
> I actually just bought some meat today.
> 
> Screw it, I don't care. Nothing quite hits the spot like meat.
> 
> What I don't get is fat vegetarians. What is with fat vegetarians?


If you have an intolerance to soy (IE: your body can't properly handle the hormones in soy) you can gain weight on a vegetarian diet. I always did.


----------



## Courtalort

johnnyyukon said:


> yeah, milk and really, dairy, ain't for everyone.
> 
> So I totally switched to butter from grassfed cows. it's soooo much better, and supposedly a lot healthier.
> 
> As I said earlier, I think a lot of it has to do with what one's activity level is. If you are a freak athlete, for example, you will process and digest just about anything. I think diet becomes more important when intense exercise is less. Or when we age.


#kerrygoldgrassfedbutter

Anywho...as a general comment on the conversation...cholesterol in food sources has been debunked as the cause of high in the body. So whole eggs, grassfed butter, whole cuts of meat are all good for you. Oh, and saturated fat isn't the cause either. Coconut oil for the win. 

Personally, I've been doing 100-125 grams of protein, 50-60 grams of fat (all coconut oil, avocado, a little grassfed butter, and fat in my meat sources), and a cap of 50 net carbs daily and that's been working swimmingly for me. Mind you...I'm a woman losing weight. So to gain (which is a foreign concept in my brain) I have heard 1 gram of protein per pound at minimum, and then just blast your calories. 3500 a day in a lot of cases. Also-LIFT HEAVY WEIGHTS. 
I personally think almost everyone does best lifting weights, whether they want to gain or lose, but this is key for gaining the correct type of weight. 

Anywho...maybe we should start a nutrition thread?


----------



## sereneone

Courtalort said:


> #kerrygoldgrassfedbutter
> 
> Anywho...as a general comment on the conversation...cholesterol in food sources has been debunked as the cause of high in the body. So whole eggs, grassfed butter, whole cuts of meat are all good for you. Oh, and saturated fat isn't the cause either. Coconut oil for the win.


If someone wants to start a nutrition thread and point us to that I will transfer discussion there.

I'm pretty paleo positive, however what you said above isn't strictly true. The old view was that saturated fat was awful for you and caused cholesterol. That has been partly debunked. The new research is showing that sugar is the primary cause of too-high cholesterol in the body (and it is not just high fructose corn syrup in coke, but remember potato, rice, wheat, and corn are all highly dense sugar sources that elevate blood glucose for up to four to six hours). But there is still a lot of research that shows some people react badly to some fats.

I did a lot of research around this issue and decided that the research doesn't exactly say that saturated fat is good. There is a lot of research that still makes it sound like saturated fat elevates cholesterol. Every day you find contradictory statements in the research. So I ended up concluding that there is a lot of genetics involved in this, and what works for one person does not always work for another. I researched saturated fat and discovered that there are actually four different types of saturated fatty acids in foods with saturated fats. Long story short, I did food experiments on myself and made a shocking discovery. When I at animal fat, eggs, coconut oil, etc, my cholesterol went low. But as soon as I added in dairy - primarily whipping cream - my cholesterol (i.e., LDL particle counts LDL-P) went through the roof and I became a walking time bomb. My cholesterol would go from low normal range to well over the red line of high (and of course the doctors wanted me on statins...nice but no thanks).

So by experimenting on my own biology, I found which fats my body doesn't like and which ones it loves. I took dairy out of diet. I would recommend anyone who is into nutrition try out ghee, remove dairy (milk, cream, yogurt, cheese, butter), and see if that makes a dramatic difference, assuming you have elevated LDL-P. I'm pretty sure each person will have their own family of fats that works for them, and you won't find out about that by reading research (much less from Paleo blogs). You find by testing your own blood lipids in simple food experiments.

To make this even stranger, it now looks like it might be dairy proteins that cause the problem. Because I take Kerry Gold Butter, then cook that to make purified butter, and the Indian Ghee that results from that I can eat without raising cholesterol. Purified butter burns the dairy proteins and solids in the butter and leaves behind a really pure saturated fat. I'm using a ton of Indian Ghee now on veggies, and to saute foods. So far no dramatic rise in LDL-P cholesterol. Here's a nice article on how to make your own Ghee:
Making your own Ghee at home - Much easier than you think


----------



## ShadowsRunner

sereneone said:


> It is difficult to build muscle mass (as opposed to just adding fat to the body). So you never want to be in a position where the body is tearing down your muscle mass to feed its needs for amino acids. You talk about losing weight on this diet, and from your photo and your description of that weight loss it is obvious to me that much of that loss is coming from eating your own muscle mass.
> 
> It is trivial to reverse this. You need a source of lots of calories that you can eat quickly and coconut milk and oil gives you that.
> 
> The protein you can also easily reverse with six eggs a day.


ha, 

yes but just personally, I find I feel best if I add meat periodically every so often, even if I eat lots of beans and eggs. It's just not the same. But I think possibly because meat has so more calories as well, and is quicker to cook and eat. I think it's harder to eat a lot on a clean and unprocessed diet because it takes longer to cook everything that you need, and then not enough hours in the day (plus, who wants to spend all their time cooking)


----------



## sereneone

johnnyyukon said:


> yeah, milk and really, dairy, ain't for everyone.
> 
> So I totally switched to butter from grassfed cows. it's soooo much better, and supposedly a lot healthier.
> 
> As I said earlier, I think a lot of it has to do with what one's activity level is. If you are a freak athlete, for example, you will process and digest just about anything. I think diet becomes more important when intense exercise is less. Or when we age.


Do you know what your LDL-P number is? If not, ask your doctor to order you an NMR Lipoprofile test through Labcorp and Labcorp test numbers are:




Test NumberTest Name884247NMR LipoProfile® (Without Graph)884318NMR LipoProfile® Without Lipids (Without Graph)123810NMR LipoProfile® (With Graph)123489NMR LipoProfile® Without Lipids (With Graph)884000NMR LipoProfile® With Insulin Resistance Markers (Without Graph)123638NMR LipoProfile® With Insulin Resistance Markers (With Graph)884209NMR LipoProfile® With Insulin Resistance Markers Without Lipids (Without Graph)123497NMR LipoProfile® With Insulin Resistance Markers Without Lipids (With Graph) 





The LDL-P number that test gives you tracks really well to heart disease risk, and you won't get an LDL-P on a normal cholesterol test.

I agree with you that age has something to do with it. 80 million Americans are prediabetic and just being in that condition probably affects how you process fats too. But I think a lot of this stuff is also genetics, and you just don't know what your personal genetics are unless you test.


----------



## sereneone

Meteoric Shadows said:


> ha,
> 
> yes but just personally, I find I feel best if I add meat periodically every so often, even if I eat lots of beans and eggs. It's just not the same. But I think possibly because meat has so more calories as well, and is quicker to cook and eat.


Eat meat, for variety and because you like it. But not because of calories:

* Eggs: Calories per egg 78. Three eggs in one meal = 234 calories
* Meat: Calories per pound 650. So one 1/4 pound steak ~=163 calories

Also, get real protein meals at least twice a day. Your body wants constantly supplies of essential amino acids. It's not something you should do just every few days.




> I think it's harder to eat a lot on a clean and unprocessed diet because it takes longer to cook everything that you need, and then not enough hours in the day (plus, who wants to spend all their time cooking)


Amen, Bro, you are right on that. I am actually taking cooking courses now because cooking your own whole foods is really the only way to control what goes into you.


----------



## johnnyyukon

sereneone said:


> Do you know what your LDL-P number is? If not, ask your doctor to order you an NMR Lipoprofile test through Labcorp and Labcorp test numbers are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test NumberTest Name884247NMR LipoProfile® (Without Graph)884318NMR LipoProfile® Without Lipids (Without Graph)123810NMR LipoProfile® (With Graph)123489NMR LipoProfile® Without Lipids (With Graph)884000NMR LipoProfile® With Insulin Resistance Markers (Without Graph)123638NMR LipoProfile® With Insulin Resistance Markers (With Graph)884209NMR LipoProfile® With Insulin Resistance Markers Without Lipids (Without Graph)123497NMR LipoProfile® With Insulin Resistance Markers Without Lipids (With Graph) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LDL-P number that test gives you tracks really well to heart disease risk, and you won't get an LDL-P on a normal cholesterol test.
> 
> I agree with you that age has something to do with it. 80 million Americans are prediabetic and just being in that condition probably affects how you process fats too. But I think a lot of this stuff is also genetics, and you just don't know what your personal genetics are unless you test.


yes, I believe it's "bad" cholesterol levels. and no, don't know what mine is. def getting to the age where I should do regular check ups, haha.

But yeah, I've been on every diet imagineable just experimenting. Working out since I was 14. I even sent some blood vials to a place in florida that tests how it reacts to like 240 different foods and based on antibodies produced, tells you what foods you have varying degrees of allergies to. I got the results, followed it strictly and felt 100 times better.

Milk isnn't fo everyone. I will say that everyone in my family has iron stomachs, so I may be the exception. I do monitor my health tho, sometimes obsessively.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Courtalort said:


> #kerrygoldgrassfedbutter
> 
> Anywho...as a general comment on the conversation...cholesterol in food sources has been debunked as the cause of high in the body. So whole eggs, grassfed butter, whole cuts of meat are all good for you. Oh, and saturated fat isn't the cause either. Coconut oil for the win.
> 
> Personally, I've been doing 100-125 grams of protein, 50-60 grams of fat (all coconut oil, avocado, a little grassfed butter, and fat in my meat sources), and a cap of 50 net carbs daily and that's been working swimmingly for me. Mind you...I'm a woman losing weight. So to gain (which is a foreign concept in my brain) I have heard 1 gram of protein per pound at minimum, and then just blast your calories. 3500 a day in a lot of cases. Also-LIFT HEAVY WEIGHTS.
> I personally think almost everyone does best lifting weights, whether they want to gain or lose, but this is key for gaining the correct type of weight.
> 
> Anywho...maybe we should start a nutrition thread?


haha, that's the exact brand i buy. 

good for you! sounds like you're up to speed on well being all around. and yeah, lifting some weights, i mean it just makes people more attractive. A symptom of "you're doing it right." 

i think there was a health thread round these parts a long time ago in a galaxy far away. but safe to say it's buried.


----------



## Metalize

WamphyriThrall said:


> Never piss off a psycho Asian


Don't you ever get tired of fighting with everyone?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

acidicwithpanic said:


> View attachment 515890
> 
> 
> Yes? No?


This photo look suspicious to me for some reason.

You, a weaver of deception...lies...and tricks! I see through your disguise! show yourself! show us who you really are!

You cannot fool, I!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Sent from my LGMS395 using Tapatalk


Is your nose ring just really small, or is it just not visible in the first photo?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Fucking rate me.


----------



## Parrot

Meteoric Shadows said:


> View attachment 515986
> 
> 
> Fucking rate me.


1/10 

I only date guys with a face.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Drunk Parrot said:


> 1/10
> 
> I only date guys with a face.


Fuck you, you bigot.

We can't all have fucking faces, okay!?

some of us have to make do with what we have; it's not okay to point out others deformities like that!

Polly want some fucking crackers, huh? Polly want some fucking crackers?????


----------



## Parrot

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Fuck you, you bigot.
> 
> We can't all have fucking faces, okay!?
> 
> some of us have to make do with what we have; it's not okay to point out others deformities like that!
> 
> Polly want some fucking crackers, huh? Polly want some fucking crackers?????


Faceless horrors like you do not belong among civilized folk. Suffer the shame alone, not like we could tell, anyway, if we saw you.

And yes, crackers sound lovely.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

:crying:

* *


----------



## piano

@Meteoric Shadows 9/10


----------



## SevSevens

Meteoric Shadows said:


> :crying:
> 
> * *


Show your face scoundrel!


----------



## SevSevens

messenger six said:


> i feel like posting a couple silly photos. Harley quinn, it's a little older, and the classic mock duck face with peace sign. :tongue:


damn! Girl! You're a dime!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

SevSevens said:


> damn! Girl! You're a dime!


She should have bought real guns instead and just not load them.


* *


----------



## SevSevens

Meteoric Shadows said:


> She should have bought real guns instead and just not load them.
> 
> 
> * *


Your face doth now show insidious. Telleth me is this beith a jokenheim?


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Meteoric Shadows said:


> This photo look suspicious to me for some reason.
> 
> You, a weaver of deception...lies...and tricks! I see through your disguise! show yourself! show us who you really are!
> 
> You cannot fool, I!


Fine. 


* *


----------



## Dissonance

Drunk Parrot said:


> I think if someone is not viewed as good looking, then people are polite in not commenting. After all, brutal honesty might earn an infraction.


And that's not really what people are looking for when they post here either  Let's be honest.

I was looking forward to the meta-discussion, but you took in one level further even


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Is your nose ring just really small, or is it just not visible in the first photo?


It's just not visible because of my shitty phone camera.

Sent from my LGMS395 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Sent from my LGMS395 using Tapatalk


Never noticed the nose ring.

would bang.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

johnnyyukon said:


> Never noticed the nose ring.
> 
> would bang.


Well, the feeling is mutual brotha  

Sent from my LGMS395 using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> Hahaha, I was just texting courtalort, jokingly telling her that she's ruining the hot or not thread with her nutrition talk!


I posted pics wench! Go back another couple pages.


----------



## SevSevens

*after consuming the entire contents of a bag of cat nip and then trying to box what I thought was a butterfly*

* *




View attachment 516234


----------



## Lion daughter

Just Judge my profile picture xD I am way to lazy right now to post an extra picture


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Crimson Ash said:


> Side note - I was hoping my post will break your "low thanks given" policy that you've maintained for a while. Alas my effort was futile.


 @Antipode saves all his thanks for me


----------



## AddictiveMuse

told ya ;P


----------



## Crimson Ash

Antipode said:


> Hahaha, actually now I remember talking about it. It was with the lovely @_AddictiveMuse_
> 
> I was telling her like half of my thanks are very sarcastic. Like I'll be in the middle of a debate with someone, and they're getting annoying, so I'll just thank their reply rather than reply to it. xD I'm a bitch, I know.
> 
> And the other half all go to Ms. Muse.
> 
> It's not intentional haha. If I'm actually replying to you, I don't feel the need to thank each post. I tend to get 10x more excited when I see I have a quote or mention in my notifications than I do if I see a thank, so I tend to give what I want to get.


Oh yes that was probably where I remember reading it.

I'm a thank whore though so I wouldn't know. xD

I just use it to say, "yes I can agree with that perspective or a simple thank you I appreciate this".

Yeah I would prefer a reply or a mention as well. In debates that are going no where though I just leave the conversation. I don't even thank them, so maybe I'm an even bigger bitch for that. =P


----------



## Antipode

Crimson Ash said:


> Oh yes that was probably where I remember reading it.
> 
> I'm a thank whore though so I wouldn't know. xD
> 
> I just use it to say, "yes I can agree with that perspective or a simple thank you I appreciate this".
> 
> Yeah I would prefer a reply or a mention as well. In debates that are going no where though I just leave the conversation. I don't even thank them, so maybe I'm an even bigger bitch for that. =P


You ever get a quote from someone who you're in a debate with, and you're all, "Yeah, I'm not even going to open that page to read what they said... #forgetting."


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Antipode said:


> You ever get a quote from someone who you're in a debate with, and you're all, "Yeah, I'm not even going to open that page to read what they said... #forgetting."


I like to imagine they're spamming refresh, waiting for a response when I do this, infuriated and 'ready to go'.


----------



## Antipode

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I like to imagine they're spamming refresh waiting for a response when I do this.


Hahahah. Sometimes they even take the effort to mention you again, as if that's going to entice me.

Gurl, I don't have time for your illogical aggression.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Antipode said:


> Hahahah. Sometimes they even take the effort to mention you again, as if that's going to entice me.
> 
> Gurl, I don't have time for your illogical aggression.


I always liked this quote, simply because there doesn't seem to be a very good response to it:

“It is only the intellectually lost who ever argue.”
-Oscar Wilde


----------



## Crimson Ash

Antipode said:


> You ever get a quote from someone who you're in a debate with, and you're all, "Yeah, I'm not even going to open that page to read what they said... #forgetting."


I usually read it just to laugh at all the illogical arguments made or subjective opinions that have no place in reality and then move on with my life.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Crimson Ash said:


> I usually read it just to laugh at all the illogical arguments made or subjective opinions that have no place in reality and then move on with my life.


But this is the internet! You can't do that, can you!?


----------



## Antipode

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I always liked this quote, simply because there doesn't seem to be a very good response to it:
> 
> “It is only the intellectually lost who ever argue.”
> -Oscar Wilde


Oh I very much agree.

Sharing opinions and thoughts and theories is fun.

But the only people who get aggressive over a topic, are usually the ones insecure and unsure about their own position (save for emotionally charged debates, like abortion). 

I've noticed it even in myself. The more I'm unsure about what I'm saying, the more defensive I get. The more assure I am in what I'm saying, the less I really care about proving my point.


----------



## Antipode

For @AddictiveMuse and @Courtalort






This is what happens when one decide to embarrass themselves online... and when they want to procrastinate writing a paper.


----------



## Courtalort

Antipode said:


> For @AddictiveMuse and @Courtalort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when one decide to embarrass themselves online... and when they want to procrastinate writing a paper.


I love you so much it hurts sometimes.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Antipode one day when we meet we're going to have a lot of fun. 

It has to happen. No questions.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

*sigh* I just cannot gain any weight...or find my head.

Find my gosh darn head (headless disembodied specter here)


----------



## Lion daughter

@Antipode

Mhmm for me you are like 8.5 and with the dancing a ten for sure xD


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I have brown nipples, does anyone else here?

Am I the only one? : (


----------



## SevSevens

don't hate the game, hate the spider

* *




View attachment 518954
View attachment 518954



i'm the hottest bitch you ever saw snitches.


----------



## cricket

@Antipode You're super cute, and I love your wall color


----------



## SevSevens

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I have brown nipples, does anyone else here?
> 
> Am I the only one? : (


my nipples are a dark brown, like the swirls of a nebula that died yesterday.

Tell me...is your urine clear?


----------



## Miniblini

Antipode said:


>


OMG, what a beautiful Boy! @[email protected]

And the human isn't half bad either! XD

What is the Doggie's name?


----------



## Miniblini

Lion daughter said:


> @_Donovan_
> @_HoranOuros_
> 
> First of all thanks for your answers  Yeah I would talk about someone in third person myself if I were to judge someones beauty.
> Secondly, I think the fact that the picture is black and white can confuse somehow.
> Everybody here tells my my vibes and looks are INFP which is actually pretty far form the results I get xD
> 
> Here a few different pictures:
> 
> View attachment 517434
> 
> 
> View attachment 517442
> 
> 
> View attachment 517450
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to spam you with pictures of me xD
> Also there is a filter on the middle one (which is the reason for my reddish hair)
> 
> ~Antonia


I want your hair! It is sooo pretty! Like a Mermaid's hair!


----------



## g_w

Lion daughter said:


> @_Donovan_
> @_HoranOuros_
> 
> First of all thanks for your answers  Yeah I would talk about someone in third person myself if I were to judge someones beauty.
> Secondly, I think the fact that the picture is black and white can confuse somehow.
> Everybody here tells my my vibes and looks are INFP which is actually pretty far form the results I get xD
> 
> Here a few different pictures:
> 
> View attachment 517434
> 
> 
> View attachment 517442
> 
> 
> View attachment 517450
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to spam you with pictures of me xD
> Also there is a filter on the middle one (which is the reason for my reddish hair)
> 
> ~Antonia


Well, ya gots those unmistakeable NF eyes. Red is a good color for your hair: auburn, not flame red. You might want to consider experimenting with coloring it like that, together with some violet eye shadow.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

SevSevens said:


> my nipples are a dark brown, like the swirls of a nebula that died yesterday.
> 
> Tell me...is your urine clear?


Yes, it is quite clear. Almost always, unless I smoke or drink or something :frustrating:


----------



## EternalNocturne

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I have brown nipples, does anyone else here?
> 
> Am I the only one? : (



* *





Not I.












#FreeTheNipple?
Enjoy the photo that no one actually wanted to see. heheh


----------



## sereneone

SevSevens said:


> don't hate the game, hate the spider
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 518954
> View attachment 518954
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the hottest bitch you ever saw snitches.


Sev, what software did you use to turn your image into a fine art drawing? 

Dude, you are taking game to another level.


----------



## EternalNocturne

sereneone said:


> Sev, what software did you use to turn your image into a fine art drawing?
> 
> Dude, you are taking game to another level.


I'm expecting a reply of "MS Paint"


----------



## Privy

SevSevens said:


> don't hate the game, hate the spider
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 518954
> View attachment 518954
> 
> 
> 
> i'm the hottest bitch you ever saw snitches.


Awwwe, Sevvie.

You should drink more water, 
your spunk looks a little viscous, cutie


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Magic Micah said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #FreeTheNipple?
> Enjoy the photo that no one actually wanted to see. heheh


yes! I am not alone anymore.

just waiting for everyone else to join the party (all sexes included)

Ahhh....by far I am always the skinniest. 

Skinnier then some of the women? probably. 

Too pretty 4 u PerC


----------



## ShadowsRunner

GASP

AddictiveMuse retired? *sigh* everyone always leaves.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Meteoric Shadows said:


> yes! I am not alone anymore.
> 
> just waiting for everyone else to join the party (all sexes included)
> 
> Ahhh....by far I am always the skinniest.
> 
> Skinnier then some of the women? probably.
> 
> Too pretty 4 u PerC


Eh, I'm pretty damn skinny.
I'm 66kgs last I checked, at 182cm.
I have roughly 6% body fat... Putting on weight can be a bit difficult.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Magic Micah said:


> Eh, I'm pretty damn skinny.
> I'm 66kgs last I checked, at 182cm.
> I have roughly 6% body fat... Putting on weight can be a bit difficult.


Still bigger then I am, lol.

I am all skin and bones.

We have similar body types/frames though.


----------



## EternalNocturne

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Still bigger then I am, lol.
> 
> I am all skin and bones.
> 
> We have similar body types/frames though.


Aye, I guess I have going for me that I have muscle, I'm just very lean.
The sort of body type that people underestimate, until I rip off my shirt and destroy them with the power of kung fu.


Maybe I just watched Kill Bill 1 and 2.
I feel no shame in this fact.


----------



## Antipode

Miniblini said:


> OMG, what a beautiful Boy! @[email protected]
> 
> And the human isn't half bad either! XD
> 
> What is the Doggie's name?


His name is Rocky :3






(I don't think anyone here would actually know this movie. xD)


----------



## EternalNocturne

Antipode said:


> (I don't think anyone here would actually know this movie. xD)


Clearly it's 3 Ninjas.


----------



## Antipode

Magic Micah said:


> Clearly it's 3 Ninjas.


Someone knows the most amazing movie! D:


----------



## EternalNocturne

Antipode said:


> Someone knows the most amazing movie! D:



Oh, no. I don't.
The second you posted, I clicked the link to see if I could find out quickly, and it was in the description.
A simple Google search to verify that it was in fact as the description stated, and voila, insta-BS.
Sorry to disappoint. lol


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I cannot post here without Addictive Muse : (

it just feels like there's an empty space, like if 
@_OrangeAppled_ wasn't here... : (
(but she never answers my calls and pretends I don't exist.)

Or even @_nichya_


----------



## EternalNocturne

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I cannot post here without Addictive Muse : (
> 
> it just feels like there's an empty space, like if
> @_OrangeAppled_ wasn't here... : (
> (but she never answers my calls and pretends I don't exist.)
> 
> Or even @_nichya_


I wouldn't worry too much.
I talk to her, and she mentioned that she just needed to take a break because of exams and whatnot.
I'm sure she'll be back soon.


----------



## nichya

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I cannot post here without Addictive Muse : (
> 
> it just feels like there's an empty space, like if
> @_OrangeAppled_ wasn't here... : (
> (but she never answers my calls and pretends I don't exist.)
> 
> Or even @_nichya_


uhmm? where am I?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

nichya said:


> uhmm? where am I?


What do you mean?

:fall:

I was just saying this forum would not be as good without you here, this is all.


----------



## nichya

Meteoric Shadows said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> :fall:
> 
> I was just saying this forum would not be as good without you here, this is all.


lol, in a Hot or Not thread? Thanks, you are a dear. So this is where you have been hiding?


----------



## SevSevens

sereneone said:


> Sev, what software did you use to turn your image into a fine art drawing?
> 
> Dude, you are taking game to another level.


I just drew it with my mouse and the one on windows. Do you think I have talent? Should I switch careers?


----------



## SevSevens

Magic Micah said:


> I'm expecting a reply of "MS Paint"


You are correct.


----------



## SevSevens

HoranOuros said:


> Awwwe, Sevvie.
> 
> You should drink more water,
> your spunk looks a little viscous, cutie


lol.wtfh.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

nichya said:


> lol, in a Hot or Not thread? Thanks, you are a dear. So this is where you have been hiding?


:blushed:

No, not at all.

I've been all over the forum, maybe you're the one who is hidden?

I don't think the other INFPs are very fond of me.


----------



## nichya

Meteoric Shadows said:


> :blushed:
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> I've been all over the forum, maybe you're the one who is hidden?
> 
> I don't think the other INFPs are very fond of me.


I mostly check a few threads really, out of habit I guess, I don't have the energy to be all over like I used to. But my neurotic self can't give up altogether either. Ha,I don't think that is the case, I mean even at times I will correct and check your hormonal balance to be under control but it is not anything like that. Is that why you have been carrying an INFJ flag? Too funny


----------



## Antipode

Magic Micah said:


> Oh, no. I don't.
> The second you posted, I clicked the link to see if I could find out quickly, and it was in the description.
> A simple Google search to verify that it was in fact as the description stated, and voila, insta-BS.
> Sorry to disappoint. lol


Well, just the fact that you took the time to perform a CIA level search means more than the world. <3


----------



## ShadowsRunner

nichya said:


> I mostly check a few threads really, out of habit I guess, I don't have the energy to be all over like I used to. But my neurotic self can't give up altogether either. Ha,I don't think that is the case, I mean even at times I will correct and check your hormonal balance to be under control but it is not anything like that. Is that why you have been carrying an INFJ flag? Too funny


Well, I was mostly just making commentary that, you know, because at times it seems like INFJ's are thought of us being superior then INFP's, even though I did think that maybe I could have been, I have gotten it through the tests so it's hard to say. (I even almost got INTJ before, and come pretty close to the T/F divide usually)

I was thinking as like typically, when I was a teenager I was more self adsorbed or really self focused, but as I got older I became more less on being or feeling separate or apart and disconnected. I still feel that way, but I equate it to different reasons. I guess I would probably never have strong Fe though, and my Ne is too strong. 

You have not as energetic? : (

You should never let yourself slow down too much.


----------



## Privy

View attachment 520186


View attachment 520194


View attachment 520202


Characta' playing


----------



## WamphyriThrall

HoranOuros said:


> View attachment 520186
> 
> 
> View attachment 520194
> 
> 
> View attachment 520202
> 
> 
> Characta' playing


You almost nailed the masc look... almost...


----------



## Walden

3/10 based on photos, but 8/10 based on avatar you're cute


----------



## Veggie

I know I'm not the first old person to post a pic that's like 500 years old.

I've been scanning disposable camera pics for the past few days lol. So here ya go!










Let's pretend the dark and graininess are artistic and mysterious. Also, I gave you some boobs for once roud:

This was a Halloween when my roommates and I were trying to out turbo slut each other.

I got slapped in the face that night for no reason by a stranger.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Veggie said:


> I know I'm not the first old person to post a pic that's like 500 years old.
> 
> I've been scanning disposable camera pics for the past few days lol. So here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pretend the dark and graininess are artistic and mysterious. Also, I gave you some boobs for once roud:
> 
> This was a Halloween when my roommates and I were trying to out turbo slut each other.
> 
> I got slapped in the face that night for no reason by a stranger.


This is exactly how I imagine it would be like if I were your stalker.


----------



## Veggie

Meteoric Shadows said:


> This is exactly how I imagine it would be like if I were your stalker.


Haha, wait, what?


----------



## Parrot

Veggie said:


> Haha, wait, what?


Basically, if he, or I, were your stalker, this would be the type of grainy pic we'd get, one time, and periodically pleasure ourselves to while mailing you our pubes. :happy:

At least the quality of stalker I am, plus cutting locks of hair while sleeping!


----------



## Acrylic

Veggie said:


> I've been scanning disposable camera pics for the past few days lol. So here ya go!


The Return of the King (film) - The One Wiki to Rule Them All - Wikia



Veggie said:


> I know I'm not the first old person to post a pic that's like 500 years old.


Also worth noting... will look exactly the same when she's 500 lol.



Veggie said:


> This was a Halloween when my roommates and I were trying to out turbo slut each other.
> 
> I got slapped in the face that night for no reason by a stranger.


It means you won the contest lol. You out turboslutted your friend so much, the pheromones you emitted wafted into that guy with the force of a 2 ton truck, and his limbic system (oldest brain area, responsible for instinct) shot off a flurry of neurons, causing him to SLAP you in the face. 

Because that's what you do with sluts lol. It's just nature. It's ok, they like it (or else they wouldn't be sluts)


----------



## Parrot

Oh you know, just creeping in the past, again, like a perv.

Here's what dirty uncle parrot has uncovered tonight:



L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Ugh. "Pretty and petite". No.
> 
> View attachment 302850
> 
> View attachment 313386
> 
> View attachment 329370
> 
> 
> I'm evil and you should fear me.


Holy lips, Batman!!! If I had a dollar for every time someone said DSL about you, I'd be rich.

I also moved two of your pictures for this post :happy:



johnnyyukon said:


> Ok, not golfing, but close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When firing an assault rifle, tactical flip-flops are paramount.


Nice shorts, loser. 10/10



Ax said:


> View attachment 324129
> 
> 
> Hmm


Yummy



mhysa said:


> you are such a cutie <3
> 
> View attachment 326202
> 
> 
> View attachment 326210
> 
> 
> (i apologize for those chapped-as-fuck lips)
> 
> View attachment 326218


Nobody looked at your chapped lips, went for the eyes, instead.



carpe omnia said:


> @TwistedMuses you look like the kind of girl i'd want to date


Some random piano chick.


----------



## Noctis

Veggie said:


> I know I'm not the first old person to post a pic that's like 500 years old.
> 
> I've been scanning disposable camera pics for the past few days lol. So here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pretend the dark and graininess are artistic and mysterious. Also, I gave you some boobs for once roud:
> 
> This was a Halloween when my roommates and I were trying to out turbo slut each other.
> 
> I got slapped in the face that night for no reason by a stranger.


Nice bewbies :wink:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Drunk Parrot said:


> Basically, if he, or I, were your stalker, this would be the type of grainy pic we'd get, one time, and periodically pleasure ourselves to while mailing you our pubes. :happy:
> 
> At least the quality of stalker I am, plus cutting locks of hair while sleeping!


I don't think I'm on the level of stalker that you are on.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

@carpe omnia @mhysa


You are both so cute.


----------



## Parrot

Meteoric Shadows said:


> I don't think I'm on the level of stalker that you are on.


Thanks man, I've worked hard to get to where I am. Went to some seminars and even took a special online Ted Bundy class.



Noctis said:


> Nice bewbies :wink:


Are there any vegetables that are shaped like boobs? Tomatoes come to mind, but they don't do justice for @Veggie 's tatas


----------



## Noctis

Drunk Parrot said:


> Thanks man, I've worked hard to get to where I am. Went to some seminars and even took a special online Ted Bundy class.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any vegetables that are shaped like boobs? Tomatoes come to mind, but they don't do justice for @_Veggie_ 's tatas


No, but there are pears, which are shaped like tatas, right Veggie?


----------



## Parrot

Noctis said:


> No, but there are pears, which are shaped like tatas, right Veggie?


Hmmm, we aren't embarrassing her enough. Tell you what, @Veggie does look like the type of gal that'd stab someone in a thread, amirite?



>


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I think she may have flashed more then she bargained for.

Like when you flash someone, and your clothes just fall off all together and never actually meant to go full commando there? yeah, like that.

I don't know if anyone has ever tried to pull their pants down and had them fall off completely by accident, but yeah.

How do you even get grainy photos like that? wtf. 

It's not the 1990s anymore, but your Polaroid flash away please.


----------



## Veggie

Drunk Parrot said:


> Basically, if he, or I, were your stalker, this would be the type of grainy pic we'd get, one time, and periodically pleasure ourselves to while mailing you our pubes. :happy:


Ooh, hot 



Despotic Ocelot said:


> It means you won the contest lol. You out turboslutted your friend so much, the pheromones you emitted wafted into that guy with the force of a 2 ton truck, and his limbic system (oldest brain area, responsible for instinct) shot off a flurry of neurons, causing him to SLAP you in the face.


Lol. It was another girl. Maybe she wanted the turbo slut crown for herself 

Plus I was downtown in a city that's ghetto. I once got punched in the stomach for no reason at a club by a classy lady too.



Meteoric Shadows said:


> I think she may have flashed more then she bargained for.


It's just grainy cleavage 



Meteoric Shadows said:


> It's not the 1990s anymore, but your Polaroid flash away please.


Disposable cameras were still a thing in the early 00's. Phone cams didn't even really exist yet :shocked:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Veggie said:


> Ooh, hot
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. It was another girl. Maybe she wanted the turbo slut crown for herself
> 
> Plus I was downtown in a city that's ghetto. I once got punched in the stomach for no reason at a club by a classy lady too.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just grainy cleavage
> 
> 
> 
> Disposable cameras were still a thing in the early 00's. Phone cams didn't even really exist yet :shocked:


Yes, "cleavage" and behind the national board of censorship's guidelines.

I think that perhaps you may have outgrown your bra or have been unable to admit your well developed bussoms true stature.

And besides that,

You're old.


You're ooooooooooooooooolllllldddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd

How do you even remember that? i don't?

Oh wait, I think I kind of do, but not really. I don't know, weren't digi cams around since like 2002 for god sakes? lol


----------



## Veggie

Meteoric Shadows said:


> You're ooooooooooooooooolllllldddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd














Meteoric Shadows said:


> How do you even remember that? i don't?


Cus I'm old roud:



Meteoric Shadows said:


> Oh wait, I think I kind of do, but not really. I don't know, weren't digi cams around since like 2002 for god sakes? lol


Yea, but they were poor quality for the most part. My parents had one in 2000 I think. I got my first one that didn't suck in like 2004-5 and it was a new model at that time too.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Veggie said:


> I know I'm not the first old person to post a pic that's like 500 years old.
> 
> I've been scanning disposable camera pics for the past few days lol. So here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pretend the dark and graininess are artistic and mysterious. Also, I gave you some boobs for once roud:
> 
> This was a Halloween when my roommates and I were trying to out turbo slut each other.
> 
> I got slapped in the face that night for no reason by a stranger.


You belong in one of those 90s rap videos


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Veggie said:


> Cus I'm old roud:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but they were poor quality for the most part. My parents had one in 2000 I think. I got my first one that didn't suck in like 2004-5 and it was a new model at that time too.


It's okay, you can post more higher quality and clearer photos so we can fairly judge, next time.

Seriously, there's no reason you shouldn't. All the black fades into the rest of the black.


----------



## Veggie

Meteoric Shadows said:


> It's okay, you can post more higher quality and clearer photos so we can fairly judge, next time.
> 
> Seriously, there's no reason you shouldn't. All the black fades into the rest of the black.


I've posted newer pics before.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

@vegita

What the fuck?! XD


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Veggie said:


> I've posted newer pics before.


But isn't this a c-c-c-c-c-c-c-contradiction?


Either way this thread needs some F-I-R-E!!!!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Drunk Parrot said:


> Oh you know, just creeping in the past, again, like a perv.
> 
> Here's what dirty uncle parrot has uncovered tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy lips, Batman!!! If I had a dollar for every time someone said DSL about you, I'd be rich.
> 
> I also moved two of your pictures for this post :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shorts, loser. 10/10
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody looked at your chapped lips, went for the eyes, instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Some random piano chick.


Dsl. Classy. Aren't you a delight, you cheeky bird you...


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Noctis said:


> Nice bewbies :wink:


I tought that was kim kardashian for a second.


----------



## Parrot

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Dsl. Classy. Aren't you a delight, you cheeky bird you...


Now now, Ms ENTJ L'Terrible. If we split the profits 50/50, and extended it to how often someone even *thought* dsl, then we'd still both be rich.

Seriously, you're the reason other women get lip implants haha


----------



## Necrilia

Courtalort said:


> I come bearing the only serious faced picture I've ever taken of myself.
> (IE: I usually smile, smirk, or make a silly face).
> 
> View attachment 515842
> 
> 
> To balance this, I also present me smiling...with my family...at a birthday dinner :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 515858


You look gorgeous, as always. =)

I missed you.


----------



## Courtalort

Necrilia said:


> You look gorgeous, as always. =)
> 
> I missed you.












Aww I missed you too! Remember when this thread was like...ours? 
*memories*


----------



## Necrilia

Courtalort said:


> Aww I missed you too! Remember when this thread was like...ours?
> *memories*


I do! ^^


----------



## Sygma

@Veggie






Ain't no beach around but can still keep it hot, heh ?


----------



## leftover crack

I wanna be hot, too!

*goes outside, half naked in the middle of a storm; catches the flu*


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Drunk Parrot said:


> Now now, Ms ENTJ L'Terrible. If we split the profits 50/50, and extended it to how often someone even *thought* dsl, then we'd still both be rich.
> 
> Seriously, you're the reason other women get lip implants haha


I wouldn't share my profits with you but yeah, judging by the sheer amount of horny guys everywhere it would be a lucrative business.

Lip implants are not a thing, but I appreciate your compliment ... I guess.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

rejected said:


> I wanna be hot, too!
> 
> *goes outside, half naked in the middle of a storm; catches the flu*


Good catch. *pun intended*

You'll probably be hotter than most of us 36.6 degrees celsius peasants pretty soon.

I might use your idea in the future.


----------



## Parrot

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I wouldn't share my profits with you but yeah, judging by the sheer amount of horny guys everywhere it would be a lucrative business.


Thanks to my scouting efforts, you should get a whole slew of horny males competing for your attention



> Lip implants are not a thing, but I appreciate your compliment ... I guess.


It is for rich people.


----------



## katemess

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I wouldn't share my profits with you but yeah, judging by the sheer amount of horny guys everywhere it would be a lucrative business.
> 
> Lip implants are not a thing, but I appreciate your compliment ... I guess.


Lip implants totally are a thing. Taylor from Real Housewives of Beverly Hills has the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## debonair

Does anyone actually think lip implants are attractive?


----------



## Parrot

debonair said:


> Does anyone actually think lip implants are attractive?


Clearly there's demand. Plenty of women would pay a lot of money (Because they can afford it) to get lips like @L'Enfant Terrible has. And plenty of guys are drawn to them. Even though I'm teasing her, she knows she's got 5 star lips to match her already pretty face. Haha, it'd be different if she was ugly and we were teasing her but...don't share your photos on this thread if that's the case.


----------



## debonair

Drunk Parrot said:


> Clearly there's demand. Plenty of women would pay a lot of money (Because they can afford it) to get lips like @L'Enfant Terrible has. And plenty of guys are drawn to them. Even though I'm teasing her, she knows she's got 5 star lips to match her already pretty face. Haha, it'd be different if she was ugly and we were teasing her but...don't share your photos on this thread if that's the case.


Usually a lip implant ends up looking unnatural. That's what's making it unattractive, just like any cosmetic surgery where the result does not look natural. I haven't seen the user's lips that you are referring too, so I'm not addressing her case.

Demand usually rises from what's currently trending. Remember a few years ago when girls would shave one side of their head?


----------



## Parrot

debonair said:


> Usually a lip implant ends up looking unnatural. That's what's making it unattractive, just like any cosmetic surgery where the result does not look natural. I haven't seen the user's lips that you are referring too, so I'm not addressing her case.


Literally go back 4 pages, searching isn't that hard and this thread is to look at photos, after all.



> Demand usually rises from what's currently trending. Remember a few years ago when girls would shave one side of their head?


That never became an aesthetic mainstream trend. Full lips is probably something guys are naturally attracted to. Without doing any research, at all, I'd guess it's a sign of higher estrogen which is what guys subconsciously look for in a mate, just like wide hips makes for good birthing.


----------



## debonair

Drunk Parrot said:


> That never became an aesthetic mainstream trend. Full lips is probably something guys are naturally attracted to. Without doing any research, at all, I'd guess it's a sign of higher estrogen which is what guys subconsciously look for in a mate, just like wide hips makes for good birthing.



Full lips, yes. That is attractive - when they are naturally full, or at least appear to be natural lips. Same way many women find larger muscles attractive on guys, as long as they are naturally bigger from working out and not obvious implants.


----------



## Parrot

debonair said:


> Full lips, yes. That is attractive - when they are naturally full, or at least appear to be natural lips. Same way many women find larger muscles attractive on guys, as long as they are naturally bigger from working out and not obvious implants.


My point is that if done right, it isn't always obvious. And many guys like fake boobs. Now an ass...that can be crafted into a work of art.


----------



## Sygma

How can you like fake boobs ? urgh


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

katemess said:


> Lip implants totally are a thing. Taylor from Real Housewives of Beverly Hills has the worst I've ever seen.


I have never heard a doctor call them lip implants. It's lip augmentation. :/ That is why I was confused about it. It's not like they implant a silicone in there like they do in breast implants. It's a resorbable filler.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Sygma said:


> How can you like fake boobs ? urgh


----------



## Sygma

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 523801


100% serious tho


----------



## Parrot

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I have never heard a doctor call them lip implants. It's lip augmentation. :/ That is why I was confused about it. It's not like they implant a silicone in there like they do in breast implants. It's a resorbable filler.


Semantics. I originally said implants because I didn't know the proper term was augmentation.


----------



## katemess

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I have never heard a doctor call them lip implants. It's lip augmentation. :/ That is why I was confused about it. It's not like they implant a silicone in there like they do in breast implants. It's a resorbable filler.


No idea. All I know is Taylor from RHOBH called it an implant and said she wouldn't have it "removed".


----------



## Acrylic

Courtalort said:


>


I died lol.

Where do you guys get these gifs??? Ok, someone good at gifs, tell me right now what to do if you've never really used them. Like how you did there... I'm guessing there's no page titled "when this thread was ours gifs", so how do you find them?

People get these really specific gifs and I have no idea how they do it lol.


----------



## Mange

Wow I'd feel like a pile of garbage next to all these hot chicks wowowow


----------



## Acrylic

With all the talk of the Courtalort-Necrilian Empire and how they used to rule, I had to go back and see who this is lol. I already kniow what Courtalot looks like, so looked for Necrilia... was expecting a gothic, foreboding look, given the name, but instead got...



Necrilia said:


> I see, the heat is increasing...
> 
> 
> View attachment 264650
> 
> 
> View attachment 264658


... a cultivated, upscale, expensive looking slice of feminine wiles lol.


----------



## Necrilia

Despotic Ocelot said:


> was expecting a gothic, foreboding look, given the name, but instead got...


Not every goth looks gothic. ;D


----------



## leftover crack

So cold yet feels so hot.


----------



## EMWUZX

I've never posted in this thread before, but, since I just got a new haircut and decided to return to PerC, I figured I might as well. 









So, please judge my haircut, and, if you would, my eye color, because I have no idea what to say on forms. Are they green? Are they blue? Are they something else entirely? I have no idea.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I used the front facing camera, signifying that the quality is inferior to previous pictures. But this is what I look like, terrible isn't it? Well there is no repair to be done.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I used the front facing camera, signifying that the quality is inferior to previous pictures. But this is what I look like, terrible isn't it? Well there is no repair to be done.
> View attachment 531129


Hi, Robin


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

WamphyriThrall said:


> Hi, Robin


Your words have spoken to me: they are saying that I am just a sidekick, in the movies but not in the spinoff cartoons.


----------



## lifeisanillusion

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I used the front facing camera, signifying that the quality is inferior to previous pictures. But this is what I look like, terrible isn't it? Well there is no repair to be done.
> View attachment 531129


7/10 Your glasses go well with your hairstyle. In some of your posts, I think you are too harsh on your own appearance. A lot of people will find you attractive.

Now to keep up with the idea of the thread.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

lifeisanillusion said:


> 7/10 Your glasses go well with your hairstyle. In some of your posts, I think you are too harsh on your own appearance. A lot of people will find you attractive.
> 
> Now to keep up with the idea of the thread.
> 
> View attachment 531274


I don't know, I see my body as rather insignificant. Someone said if I was more muscular I could be a model, but again who is talking? Not someone who would be attracted to a child. I'm just a boy, I'm not tall, I'm not heavy. I tend to think someone would be attracted to an adult, someone with stature and strength. I don't have those things.


----------



## RosieJones468

Woah most people on here are really hot...Idk it's weird seeing what you look like I was expecting something different


----------



## RosieJones468

Haha people on here are also way younger and hotter than I imagined hehe  

It's weird seeing your photos I think a part of me deep down didn't really realise these are real people on here...haha that sounds dumb but can't explain it another way.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Noctis said:


> Twilight vampires are the opposite of real vampires. Twilight vampires=(not scary or interesting). The role that Bram Stoker masterfully wrote about that was butchered by Stephanie Meyer's "romance" novel more or less about a centenarian pedophile hoping to stalk a teenage girl in hopes that she would fall in love with him because he finds the scent her blood irresistible, and whose eyes change color because of mood?? WTF Meyer. She could at least give a vampire awesome powers like shapeshifting, crawling on walls, actually bite victims with fangs protruding out of their mouths, has the strength of twenty men.


oh.


like this???


----------



## Noctis

johnnyyukon said:


> oh.
> 
> 
> like this???


Hells yes!


----------



## mhysa

haircut


----------



## Ben8

mhysa said:


> haircut
> 
> View attachment 532570



Hot! :blushed::blushed: 9/10


----------



## Amy

-->This went wrong. Don't read it<--


----------



## Parrot

Karla said:


> View attachment 532610
> 
> Heeeeey!


It's invalid. Did you get cold feet?


----------



## Amy

Drunk Parrot said:


> It's invalid. Did you get cold feet?


Really? It's working for me. Cold feet?! What are you talking about?


----------



## incision

Karla said:


> Really? It's working for me. Cold feet?! What are you talking about?


If your album is set to private, the only people who can see your pics would be you and your friends.


----------



## Parrot

Karla said:


> Really? It's working for me. Cold feet?! What are you talking about?


It's saying invalid on my end. Cold Feet just wondering if you posted and then changed your mind.


----------



## Amy

Drunk Parrot said:


> It's saying invalid on my end. Cold Feet just wondering if you posted and then changed your mind.


No. I guess I still don't know how to post pics :frustrating:


----------



## Amy

Duo said:


> If your album is set to private, the only people who can see your pics would be you and your friends.


What do I do?


----------



## incision

Karla said:


> What do I do?


Change the album to public by clicking on your username in the top corner so it brings you to your public profile. Click on the album and then edit the album, changing it to public. But if you have more pics you don't want to expose to the public in the album, then create a new public album and reupload the single pic to that one.


----------



## Amy

I hope this time it works


----------



## Amy

Ben8 said:


> View attachment 532586


8/10 :kitteh:


----------



## Parrot

Karla said:


> View attachment 532794
> 
> 
> I hope this time it works


There you go, you cutie you


----------



## Kitaraah

10/10  @Karla

I am my avatar


----------



## Macrosapien

@Duo needs to post another picture, methinks.


----------



## Loaf

I'm hot, well, the weather is.


----------



## incision

Macrosapien said:


> @*Duo* needs to post another picture, methinks.


Nah, nothing to see.


----------



## edicon




----------



## edicon

I can't figure out how to quote people....


----------



## Macrosapien

Duo said:


> Nah, nothing to see.



Well if memory serves me right, there is!


----------



## Courtalort

edicon said:


> I can't figure out how to quote people....


First, you log on to PersonalityCafe.com 
Click on the forum icon
Scroll down to Members and Photos Forum
Click on the Hot or Not Thread
Make sure you are on the particular quote you would like to quote
Now, this is the important part-make sure to read the entire quote you wish to quote
Scroll to the bottom of their post
You will see a bent arrow 'reply' and then a speech bubble with 'reply with quote'
Next, click the 'reply with quote'
Then, and there is the really important part, do NOT delete their content 
Type your reply
Sacrifice your first born child to the pegan gods
Hit "post quick reply'
Thank my post.


----------



## Acrylic

The Courtalort-Necrilian Empire bubbles back up the surface.


----------



## Courtalort

Despotic Ocelot said:


> The Courtalort-Necrilian Empire bubbles back up the surface.


You're goddamn right it does.


----------



## incision

Macrosapien said:


> Well if memory serves me right, there is!


Will a picture of the dinner I made tonight do the trick? Hot or not?


* *


----------



## EternalNocturne

My kitteh is hot.


----------



## Macrosapien

Duo said:


> Will a picture of the dinner I made tonight do the trick? Hot or not?
> 
> 
> * *


memory was served right it seems, and it was hot, aesthetically appeasing, and delicious. lol.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Duo said:


> Will a picture of the dinner I made tonight do the trick? Hot or not?
> 
> 
> * *


I usually prefer a little more meat but how very pretty!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Magic Micah said:


> View attachment 534578
> 
> 
> My kitteh is hot.


10/10 for that cute ass pussy. -13 because it's you Micah :kitteh:

I kid I kid. I mean seriously we're gonna be elf models together. You're hot. You know it.


----------



## Neokortex

Magic Micah said:


> And yes, that last one is based on a real photo 0_o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm great at this... I think I'm going to retire early, though, because a few of the poses that didn't make it were rather trauma inducing to my back. hahaha


Now that's a neat little hole you formed there. Makes me want to stick my tongue inside, feel the wet warm darkness.


----------



## nunchi

:woof:


----------



## Acrylic

Courtalort said:


> You're goddamn right it does.


You broke the 3rd commandment! Are you trying to get the thread smited?


----------



## Drops of Jupiter

When trying to pick a couple photos I just realized how many photos from my travels I have.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Drops of Jupiter you're so pretty ^^ I really like that first photo. The area and building in the back also caught my eye.

I love your lips and jawline. The hair is gorgeous too and makes me miss my long hair.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Drops of Jupiter said:


> When trying to pick a couple photos I just realized how many photos from my travels I have.
> 
> View attachment 536658
> 
> 
> View attachment 536666


The first picture is especially gorgeous. :kitteh:


----------



## Red Panda

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I used the front facing camera, signifying that the quality is inferior to previous pictures. But this is what I look like, terrible isn't it? Well there is no repair to be done.
> View attachment 531129


You certainly look very good for an 18 year old (I prefer older guys aesthetically), I especially like your lips. It will only become better as you age. The ladies will be swooned.


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Drops of Jupiter said:


> When trying to pick a couple photos I just realized how many photos from my travels I have.
> 
> View attachment 536658
> 
> 
> View attachment 536666


You look like an infj, I love the hair in the first pic.

Artsy; but elegant, clean, and well put together.

Also plus 10 for natural beauty.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Red Panda said:


> You certainly look very good for an 18 year old (I prefer older guys aesthetically), I especially like your lips. It will only become better as you age. The ladies will be swooned.


Just a question, are you also getting a really horizontally stretched photo when you open it up? Because I was like, "people can't see past horizontal stretching."


----------



## Red Panda

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Just a question, are you also getting a really horizontally stretched photo when you open it up? Because I was like, "people can't see past horizontal stretching."


Yeah it's horizontal, but I tilted my head enough to make it vertical


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Red Panda said:


> Yeah it's horizontal, but I tilted my head enough to make it vertical


When I open it. It is upright correctly but it is stretched. You know. You know. Come on red.


----------



## Parrot

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Just a question, are you also getting a really horizontally stretched photo when you open it up? Because I was like, "people can't see past horizontal stretching."


Bad pic, though, Yoda. Face is way to close to the camera and you're staring right into it. Pull the camera back and look a little bit off from it. Chicks find that sexy


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Drunk Parrot said:


> Bad pic, though, Yoda. Face is way to close to the camera and you're staring right into it. Pull the camera back and look a little bit off from it. Chicks find that sexy


I used the front facing camera, nothing could have been done to make it look good. There was really no hope for it and it went against my principles of photography.


----------



## Parrot

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I used the front facing camera, nothing could have been done to make it look good. There was really no hope for it and it went against my principles of photography.


Well, you only have so many chances to impress us and you blew it. You'll get them next time, though.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Drunk Parrot said:


> Well, you only have so many chances to impress us and you blew it. You'll get them next time, though.


Listen chief, an INTP never fools around with those principles. I have no previous quarrels with you sir, but I will fight to the death.


----------



## Parrot

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Listen chief, an INTP never fools around with those principles. I have no previous quarrels with you sir, but I will fight to the death.


Bring it on you little green booger!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Drunk Parrot said:


> Bring it on you little green booger!


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Work out, stop being a little bitch, and enjoy your jawline.
@Grandmaster Yoda


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Work out, stop being a little bitch, and enjoy your jawline.
> @Grandmaster Yoda


I don't remember telling you of my jawline, on second thought, I don't remember much of anything about you.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't remember telling you of my jawline, on second thought, I don't remember much of anything about you.


You haven't. I saw it and implied it's good. Surely you can intuit this much.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> You haven't. I saw it and implied it's good. Surely you can intuit this much.


Now, intuition often fails when you think of things on the quantum level.


----------



## Eset

SevSevens said:


> Going for that Bane look. Raw as fuck.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 538754
> 
> 
> Been bulking the last 4 months.


I think that PC has more bulk than you do


----------



## Turquoise Rain

Drops of Jupiter said:


> When trying to pick a couple photos I just realized how many photos from my travels I have.
> 
> View attachment 536658
> 
> 
> View attachment 536666


Did you make that drawing of yourself? It looks exactly like you. 

As for the the question of the thread: yes. I wouldn't say it's your jawline, lips, hair, eyes; the whole thing looks pretty good.


----------



## SevSevens

narcissistic said:


> I think that PC has more bulk than you do


Well I don't get a lot of fiber in my diet. Do you mean the bulk of good fiber?


----------



## Eset

SevSevens said:


> Well I don't get a lot of fiber in my diet. Do you mean the bulk of good fiber?


No idea what you're saying so I'm just gonna agree and then smile and wave.


----------



## Courtalort

Neokortex said:


> You're not 26. You're like 21ish. Too young and too cute to be the devil in disguise.


I'll take 21 xD


----------



## SevSevens

narcissistic said:


> No idea what you're saying so I'm just gonna agree and then smile and wave.


OOOH. naughty words from a finger shaker.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Took this selfie this morning. Pls rate me. Thx


----------



## g_w

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 538842
> Took this selfie this morning. Pls rate me. Thx


You come across as unyielding.


----------



## Eset

SevSevens said:


> OOOH. naughty words from a finger shaker.


The fuck is a "finger shaker" ahahh lol.


----------



## SevSevens

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 538842
> Took this selfie this morning. Pls rate me. Thx


look at those plump tomatoes. What I wouldn't do to sink my fangs into those ripe watermelons. My goodness, I'm salivating on my new polo.


----------



## SevSevens

narcissistic said:


> The fuck is a "finger shaker" ahahh lol.


Oh wouldn't you like to know mr. naughty shakes.


----------



## Eset

SevSevens said:


> Oh wouldn't you like to know mr. naughty shakes.


The fuck is this flirting XD


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

narcissistic said:


> @Courtalort
> 7/10, pretty cute (7 is pretty good for me).
> 
> The many faces of me:
> View attachment 538562
> 
> View attachment 538586
> 
> View attachment 538594


9.5/10! :blushed:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Courtalort said:


> Feeling ballsy so I'm posting a couple no makeup/no filter selfies :kitteh:
> 
> Also-yes these are sideways. No, I don't know how to fix it. Dealwithit.
> 
> View attachment 538361
> 
> View attachment 538369


I rate thee a: 'would travel to 'Murica just to sleep on the couch of you and your gay best friend's apartment and flirt with neither one of you because I'm a fucking lady (but you're still cute)'/10


----------



## DomC




----------



## INFJenNiFer

Swordsman of Mana said:


> View attachment 539290


*looks at picture* Looks like an ENFP...

*looks at type* ENFP! 

Above average. 8.5/10.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

INFJennifer said:


> *looks at picture* Looks like an ENFP...
> 
> *looks at type* ENFP!
> 
> Above average. 8.5/10.


I look ENFP? I thought I looked I?FP/INTJ (my eyes have zero extroversion in them lol)


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I look ENFP? I thought I looked I?FP/INTJ (my eyes have zero extroversion in them lol)


No, no, no. You look ENFP. You have these starry eyes (even the picture's name said that) and the picture's colors gives the light, relaxed vibe. 

Orrrrr it's just the aura and simply INFJ's stereotypical Ni-ness.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Hmm interesting. Wanna type my eyes @INFJennifer? 










I think it depends on the context. My eyes are quite buggy and tend jump around in conversation and when I'm thinking. When going about life I look tired as fuck I assume. Just like I don't give a shit. My eyelids feel really heavy then like in the above picture.


----------



## INFJenNiFer

AddictiveMuse said:


> Hmm interesting. Wanna type my eyes @INFJennifer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on the context. My eyes are quite buggy and tend jump around in conversation and when I'm thinking. When going about life I look tired as fuck I assume. Just like I don't give a shit. My eyelids feel really heavy then like in the above picture.


Hehehe, I can't say for sure. Your eyes do seem really tired - I suspect there is more brightness in it if you're not. I don't think you have the 'cool' eyes INTJs usually have (not that you're an INTJ - I didn't look at your type) but it's just a hunch. 

You should post a picture when you're not tired :happy:


----------



## Amy

Neokortex said:


> :dry:
> You can only be so full with malicious glee if the same happened to you before like trillion times.
> Just laugh away and hide your envy!





Drunk Parrot said:


> Nothing wrong with getting shot down. And malicious glee is like fuel for my soul :happy:



* *




:laughing:


----------



## johnnyyukon

mhysa said:


> haircut
> 
> View attachment 532570


are you from the 50s?


----------



## Neokortex

Drunk Parrot said:


> Nothing wrong with getting shot down. And malicious glee is like fuel for my soul :happy:


Yea, it fuels all that alluring display of striking colors outside, whereas the real you remains lost and hidden somewhere inside the dark depths. No bullshit, check out David Brooks' new book - all that suffering for being a pundit.


----------



## Mange

:Smilies3:


----------



## mhysa

johnnyyukon said:


> are you from the 50s?


-becky voice- ya i wish, everything was so much nicer and cuter back then


----------



## WamphyriThrall

mhysa said:


> -becky voice- ya i wish, everything was so much nicer and cuter back then


You said it!


----------



## johnnyyukon

mhysa said:


> -becky voice- ya i wish, everything was so much nicer and cuter back then


Have you ever heard of Pleasantville? It's a great little town. I think you'd love it!


----------



## Parrot

Neokortex said:


> Yea, it fuels all that alluring display of striking colors outside, whereas the real you remains lost and hidden somewhere inside the dark depths. No bullshit, check out David Brooks' new book - all that suffering for being a pundit.


No idea what you're talking about. Not some repressed sociopath. Anyway, you came on strongly to Karla and she declined your advances. If anything, it was poetic as your vibe was creepy and not becoming. Gotta be smoother. Perhaps you could sign up for Parrot's Flirting Academy.


----------



## SevSevens

Karla said:


>


Well I don't really care about Demi Lovato. All my girlfriends are hotter than she is.


----------



## Amy

SevSevens said:


> Well I don't really care about Demi Lovato. All my girlfriends are hotter than she is.


Hotter =/= Super nice


----------



## Parrot

Karla said:


> Hotter =/= Super nice


What makes you think all guys just wants a girl who is super nice? Maybe @SevSevens likes girls that are mean to him or others, but really hot?


----------



## katemess

Drunk Parrot said:


> What makes you think all guys just wants a girl who is super nice? Maybe @SevSevens likes girls that are mean to him or others, but really hot?


Maybe you're talking about yourself.


----------



## Parrot

katemess said:


> Maybe you're talking about yourself.


Sure am babe. You're always so mean to me


----------



## Amy

Drunk Parrot said:


> What makes you think all guys just wants a girl who is super nice? Maybe @SevSevens likes girls that are mean to him or others, but really hot?


Guys with high self-esteem.


----------



## Dissonance

Everyone looks so very underaged


----------



## Neokortex

Drunk Parrot said:


> No idea what you're talking about. Not some repressed sociopath. Anyway, you came on strongly to Karla and she declined your advances. If anything, it was poetic as your vibe was creepy and not becoming. Gotta be smoother. Perhaps you could sign up for Parrot's Flirting Academy.


I rather @Karla tell me if offended or anything instead of you laughing me off for something that is none of your concern. Unless of course if you wanna play the hero and pretend to save Karla by showing complicity by offending me. That song was a rare piece!


----------



## Parrot

Neokortex said:


> I rather @Karla tell me if offended or anything instead of you laughing me off for something that is none of your concern. Unless of course if you wanna play the hero and pretend to save Karla by showing complicity by offending me. That song was a rare piece!


Well your demonstration was public, so I reserve the right to publicly take glee in your failure roud:

Let's do a breakdown:



> Whoooaahoohoo! D That's a naught-naughty hawt picture!


Ok, that's flirty. Although the picture in question...








Is not overtly sexual. It's actually innocent and your flirting style should have been playful.



> Not too much into ESFPs, but the one right there incites my fantasies!


Basically discriminating based on type. "ESFPs are normally not worth my time, but because you're good looking, I'll make an exception". That is no way to make a girl feel special.



> Care to hand me some of those sweet oh sweet sweets? D


By this point, you already blew it. You came on too strong and insulted her. Worse of all, we don't even know what you look like. If you're a handsome guy, girls will gladly let you treat them like shit. But as of now, you're an unknown entity. This post had failure written all over it, but I have hope that you'll improve over time. Thanks for attending Parrot Flirting Academy

Btw, don't want Karla. She's a cutie for sure and has pretty eyes. But I got myself a girl, already.


----------



## Amy

@Neokortex yeah you offended me. I was like "who's that guy? he's probably a stupid aged enough to be my father :dry:".
And my picture was not an insinuation. It is what it is: me pretending to steal sweets :dry:. I thought this thread was about rating pictures, not flirting with someone. And please, stop seeing sex everywhere. Porn is dangerous for you.


----------



## Slagasauras

mhysa said:


> -becky voice- ya i wish, everything was so much nicer and cuter back then


With raging homophobia and the red scare? No thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot

Karla said:


> @Neokortex yeah you offended me. I was like "who's that guy? he's probably a stupid aged enough to be my father :dry:".
> And my picture was not an insinuation. It is what it is: me pretending to steal sweets :dry:. I thought this thread was about rating pictures, not flirting with someone. And please, stop seeing sex everywhere. Porn is dangerous for you.


8.5/10 :happy:


----------



## Parrot

Yeah, current avatar has a cockatoo. I haven't done any research to figure out if it's considered a parrot.


----------



## SevSevens

Versailles said:


> This is sort of a weird request, but if anyone comes across photos of me on this thread do you mind thanking it? when changing my name and merging with an account, I lost all my likes, so I couldn't even look for it myself. (going through my likes would be easier than going through a 1k thread lol.)
> 
> edit: I was/am Superfluous and I look like this for reference. ( We dont need men and others who confuse Black and Navy to get also confused.. so get that I change my look often. Look for the girl who looks like this under makeup lol)
> View attachment 542690
> 
> 
> also @SevSevens how are you man? i still have to sing for you, Ive forgotten lol


Hey Babe! What's up? You look gorgeous as ever. I can't sing fleetwood mac songs, but I owe you one..Care to sing me one sugar? I'll be your door mat for a decade if you do.


----------



## SevSevens

Karla said:


> What do you think about it? Ok I can't hide my curiosity about the subject


Oh I could try to say what I think about. I'm always thinking about sharing my sugar shortcake for one thing and I let her know what a whore she is and would want it, but there is far too much love between us for me to do anything but kiss her sweetly while she puts her fingers in my mouth and tells me about the first time she was fingered.

I Don't know, occasionally we'll play fight and I'll wrap my hands around her so hard I could feel her life on her breath as she pants and we cum.

I am much sicker than this though. Much sicker. This is like but a splash on an ocean of sickness. I always tell her I can't be cured. I think she likes it.

I am a bit like Norman bates you see...just sicker...less violent, but more sick.


----------



## Mange

Drunk Parrot said:


> Yeah, current avatar has a cockatoo. I haven't done any research to figure out if it's considered a parrot.


It is. For future reference:

http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/birds/parrot/


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

AddictiveMuse said:


> Winter fashion is best fashion, no?


I'd just kill for it to be cold outside. Trade hemispheres?


----------



## Amy

I wish there was snow where I live :crying:


----------



## Amy

SevSevens said:


> Oh I could try to say what I think about. I'm always thinking about sharing my sugar shortcake for one thing and I let her know what a whore she is and would want it, but there is far too much love between us for me to do anything but kiss her sweetly while she puts her fingers in my mouth and tells me about the first time she was fingered.
> 
> I Don't know, occasionally we'll play fight and I'll wrap my hands around her so hard I could feel her life on her breath as she pants and we cum.
> 
> I am much sicker than this though. Much sicker. This is like but a splash on an ocean of sickness. I always tell her I can't be cured. I think she likes it.
> 
> I am a bit like Norman bates you see...just sicker...less violent, but more sick.


I'm speechless


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This really stands out compared to before.


----------



## Dissonance

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This really stands out compared to before.
> View attachment 546306


Damn, son. Someone call the fire department.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Dissonance said:


> Damn, son. Someone call the fire department.


I just had a dream that I set my house on fire. But the physics were way off, there was a fire on the kitchen counter, that by itself wouldn't work, but it spread and by spread it magically appeared inside the ceiling on the other side of the room.


----------



## Amy

@Grandmaster Yoda you remind me of Henry Cavill. You're very stunning.


----------



## Dissonance

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I just had a dream that I set my house on fire. But the physics were way off, there was a fire on the kitchen counter, that by itself wouldn't work, but it spread and by spread it magically appeared inside the ceiling on the other side of the room.


The laws of physics and logic _do_ tend to get suspended at extremely high temperatures. It is known.

By the way that thing with the kitchen counter totally works too. Do an experiment


----------



## Amy

Dissonance said:


> The laws of physics and logic _do_ tend to get suspended at extremely high temperatures. It is known.
> 
> By the way that thing with the kitchen counter totally works too. Do an experiment


Interesting! :happy:


----------



## Dissonance

Karla said:


> Interesting! :happy:


Ah, we have a volunteer test subject? Marvellous. Please help yourself to some refreshing pineapple juice. My colleague is just setting up, he'll be with you right away.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Karla said:


> @Grandmaster Yoda you remind me of Henry Cavill. You're very stunning.


I remember being called Superman once.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Dissonance said:


> The laws of physics and logic _do_ tend to get suspended at extremely high temperatures. It is known.
> 
> By the way that thing with the kitchen counter totally works too. Do an experiment


You cannot burn fire off of rock!


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I remember being called Superman once.


Coooooool! :kitteh:
Don't forget your cape, hero :happy:


----------



## Noctis

I was told in the past by kids that I look like Toby Maguire's Spider-Man.


----------



## Dissonance

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You cannot burn fire off of rock!


There are other hot things that can happen on a kitchen counter.


----------



## Felipe

Karla said:


> I wish there was snow where I live :crying:


No you don't, trust me


----------



## AddictiveMuse

starvingautist said:


> Not gay afaik, but I did kiss a girl once and I did like it. I'd def have an experimental and ultimately damaging gay relationship though >.<


All right

*returns to gay hidey hole*


----------



## starvingautist

AddictiveMuse said:


> All right
> 
> *returns to gay hidey hole*


sorry

*returns to pothole*


----------



## Neokortex

AdroElectro said:


> Went to a rave this weekend!
> View attachment 547578


That hair is hilarious.


----------



## Kalix

Be honestly brutal, and I promise to not cry for any more that forty five minutes, I swearz it.


----------



## Chicken Nugget

.


----------



## SevSevens

Chicken Nugget said:


> 7 or 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 549866


you ain't bad for a mcnugget. 7 honey dips out of 10. -3 bbq packs for the mean face. Show some teeth for the 8-10 range...mcnugget.


----------



## SevSevens

@Karla have you been rated?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

addictivemuse said:


> all right
> 
> *returns to gay hidey hole*


lol


----------



## Amy

SevSevens said:


> @Karla have you been rated?


Yeah


----------



## SevSevens

Karla said:


> Yeah


What did you get on average? 7.5 to 8.35?


----------



## 7rr7s

starvingautist said:


> View attachment 547274
> 
> 
> ....


What music is that on the stand? Nice style by the way.


----------



## Amy

SevSevens said:


> What did you get on average? 7.5 to 8.35?


8 to 8.5
Why? :ninja:


----------



## Clayfighter

Well I must say, I respect everyone that posts here, I could never do it! Im not afraid of my looks, I post pics all the time and even have some on my profile here, but to be rated, its just scary lol!


----------



## Parrot

Mothtodark said:


> Well I must say, I respect everyone that posts here, I could never do it! Im not afraid of my looks, I post pics all the time and even have some on my profile here, but to be rated, its just scary lol!


3/10 preemptive rating for you.


----------



## Clayfighter

Drunk Parrot said:


> 3/10 preemptive rating for you.


LOL. ok you convinced me. Actually it was the 5 shots of whiskey I just downed to be able to do this. (totally not kidding)

im not going to try and take a picture now, but ill post my most recent profile pic here on perc.


----------



## Parrot

Mothtodark said:


> LOL. ok you convinced me. Actually it was the 5 shots of whiskey I just downed to be able to do this. (totally not kidding)
> 
> im not going to try and take a picture now, but ill post my most recent profile pic here on perc.
> View attachment 552394


You're average, 5-6. For girls (or guys) that like that look, you'd be a 7 in their eyes, which is all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## Clayfighter

Drunk Parrot said:


> You're average, 5-6. For girls (or guys) that like that look, you'd be a 7 in their eyes, which is all that matters at the end of the day.


that felt honest, thanks.


----------



## starvingautist

BlueChristmas06 said:


> What music is that on the stand? Nice style by the way.


It's probably my Carl Flesch scale book. My favourite..
Thanks haha


----------



## Chicken Nugget

SevSevens said:


> you ain't bad for a mcnugget. 7 honey dips out of 10. -3 bbq packs for the mean face. Show some teeth for the 8-10 range...mcnugget.


Was trying to do a neutral face. Guess I have RBF lol


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

That's a really recent one. Dare say I look 25. I don't and I feel so better than when I was, with a size 10 uk, not 6-8 anymore. Maybe I could? Not running after that. 

"Hot". I don't think I'm ugly, but hot? Comfy clothes, little or no make-up. And if you knew how much I (don't) care. And I see many people who are "hot" to me here. What they post, their prnciples or values, what they fight for instead of staying idle. Someone is always neutral for me in appearance, like all the rest of them, first. Then if I like their standards high and willing and good and competent, they're gonna be hot. 

Convy? When sincere, no. 

I'm hot. Nothing to do with that pic. I wish I could see everyone say so, with confidence.


----------



## Parrot

Dana Scully said:


> That's a really recent one. Dare say I look 25. I don't and I feel so better than when I was, with a size 10 uk, not 6-8 anymore. Maybe I could? Not running after that.
> 
> "Hot". I don't think I'm ugly, but hot? Comfy clothes, little or no make-up. And if you knew how much I (don't) care. And I see many people who are "hot" to me here. What they post, their prnciples or values, what they fight for instead of staying idle. Someone is always neutral for me in appearance, like all the rest of them, first. Then if I like their standards high and willing and good and competent, they're gonna be hot.
> 
> Convy? When sincere, no.
> 
> I'm hot. Nothing to do with that pic. I wish I could see everyone say so, with confidence.


You seem like you would prefer to tie men up and pee on them. I guess that could be hot to a lot of guys.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

Drunk Parrot said:


> You seem like you would prefer to tie men up and pee on them. I guess that could be hot to a lot of guys.


Mm I don't know what you got from that, maybe it's utter subtle sarcasm. Which I could like. But otherwise, both your perception and intuition are in the sink, or gutters. Don't know you to tell which.


----------



## SevSevens

Karla said:


> 8 to 8.5
> Why? :ninja:


Backlink? I want to put a face to the Karla.

But...that's pretty good. My average is a 11.0 on the creep-meter. What can I say? "Karma Police? I'm a weirdo...what the hell am I doing here?"


----------



## Parrot

SevSevens said:


> Backlink? I want to put a face to the Karla.
> 
> But...that's pretty good. My average is a 11.0 on the creep-meter. What can I say? "Karma Police? I'm a weirdo...what the hell am I doing here?"


Here ya go, Sev-Sev



Karla said:


> View attachment 539426
> 
> Me pretending to steal a sweet :tongue:





Karla said:


> View attachment 532794
> 
> 
> I hope this time it works


----------



## SevSevens

Drunk Parrot said:


> Here ya go, Sev-Sev


Thanks @Drunk Parrot
@Karla, you get tenz...that raises your average.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Dana Scully said:


> That's a really recent one. Dare say I look 25. I don't and I feel so better than when I was, with a size 10 uk, not 6-8 anymore. Maybe I could? Not running after that.
> 
> "Hot". I don't think I'm ugly, but hot? Comfy clothes, little or no make-up. And if you knew how much I (don't) care. And I see many people who are "hot" to me here. What they post, their prnciples or values, what they fight for instead of staying idle. Someone is always neutral for me in appearance, like all the rest of them, first. Then if I like their standards high and willing and good and competent, they're gonna be hot.
> 
> Convy? When sincere, no.
> 
> I'm hot. Nothing to do with that pic. I wish I could see everyone say so, with confidence.


I don't think anyone gave you an actual grade, so here's a 7/10 for you. The only time I liked this kind of hair on women was in Bioshock Infinite: Burial at Sea.










Hello bad image quality my old friend.


----------



## meaningless

I would rate myself 4-5/10 tbh


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Dana Scully actually looks a tad like Scully.


----------



## Clayfighter

zoec said:


> View attachment 552610
> 
> 
> I would rate myself 4-5/10 tbh


Objectively speaking, Id say you are a solid 6, maybe a 5 at the bare minimum. to me you're about a 7 or 7.5 though. You're hot!


----------



## Ausserirdische

I feel neglected. :c


----------



## Amy

SevSevens said:


> Thanks @Drunk Parrot
> @Karla, you get tenz...that raises your average.


Wow, thanks man! You're being extremely nice, stop that


----------



## Amy

@Major Tom ok, you're 8!


----------



## Parrot

Major Tom said:


> I feel neglected. :c


You look like you'd play a stunt double in a live production of Aladdin


----------



## meaningless

Mothtodark said:


> Objectively speaking, Id say you are a solid 6, maybe a 5 at the bare minimum. to me you're about a 7 or 7.5 though. You're hot!


Thank you!


----------



## Ausserirdische

Drunk Parrot said:


> You look like you'd play a stunt double in a live production of Aladdin


lol 

I'm actually pretty white. But what if I were tanner....


----------



## Parrot

Major Tom said:


> lol
> 
> I'm actually pretty white. But what if I were tanner....


You look Italian or something


----------



## Ausserirdische

Drunk Parrot said:


> You look Italian or something


Based on the surnames of my grandparents I should have 75% of Portuguese heritage and 25% of Spanish. That's just a really rough estimation though.


----------



## Parrot

Major Tom said:


> Based on the surnames of my grandparents I should have 75% of Portuguese heritage and 25% of Spanish. That's just a really rough estimation though.


So census white, but not white-white haha.

You looked good in your pic. I'm sure some girl will fall for you, just fine. If you play your cards right, she might have big tits!


----------



## Ausserirdische

Drunk Parrot said:


> So census white, but not white-white haha.
> 
> You looked good in your pic. I'm sure some girl will fall for you, just fine. If you play your cards right, she might have big tits!


I already have one, but she didn't exactly fall for my looks. Perks of LDRs.


----------



## Mange

zoec said:


> View attachment 552610
> 
> 
> I would rate myself 4-5/10 tbh


I Dont know your ethnicity but this pic reminded me of Jodie arias who is by far my favorite female psychopath. 8/10


----------



## bloomedmoon

I'm feeling that.


----------



## Amy

Drunk Parrot said:


> Seriously, it's more than just a tad...
> 
> JAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Michael


Nah, he looks like Adam Lambert.









Gosh, JAH is...

* *




10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked: literally 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mange

Karla said:


> Nah, he looks like Adam Lambert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, JAH is...
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked: literally 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nah. Joe manganiello


----------



## Amy

White_Flag said:


> Nah. Joe manganiello


Naaaaaaaaah. Adam Lambert.


----------



## Parrot

Karla said:


> Naaaaaaaaah. Adam Lambert.


For someone with Se dom, your perception of what someone looks like seems to suck


----------



## Amy

Drunk Parrot said:


> For someone with Se dom, your perception of what someone looks like seems to suck


Because Se isn't about perception. The first time I saw his face, I thought "he remind me of someone... HEY, ADAM LAMBERT!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## meaningless

Karla said:


> Nah, he looks like Adam Lambert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, JAH is...
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked: literally 10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Meh, JAH does not look like Adam Lambert at all lol.


----------



## Amy

meaningless said:


> Meh, JAH does not look like Adam Lambert at all lol.


HOW NOT?! They could be brothers!


----------



## meaningless

Karla said:


> HOW NOT?! They could be brothers!


If you observe closely, they have very different noses, and facial structure. JAH's face is longer and thinner. Adam has slanted and smaller eyes, while JAH has bigger eyes.


----------



## Amy

meaningless said:


> If you observe closely, they have very different noses, and facial structure. JAH's face is longer and thinner. Adam has slanted and smaller eyes, while JAH has bigger eyes.


Generally, they are very similar.


----------



## meaningless

Karla said:


> Generally, they are very similar.


Objectively speaking, no lol. I could see why George Michael and JAH are similar but not Adam.


----------



## Amy

meaningless said:


> Objectively speaking, no lol. I could see why George Michael and JAH are similar but not Adam.


You must be kidding! Google Adam Lambert to see more pictures of him.


----------



## meaningless

Karla said:


> You must be kidding! Google Adam Lambert to see more pictures of him.


I did, however, I still do not change my opinion, they still look very different.


----------



## Amy

meaningless said:


> I did, however, I still do not change my opinion, they still look very different.


Ok.


----------



## Parrot

Karla said:


> Because* Se* isn't about *perception.* Blah blah blah


Get out :dry:



meaningless said:


> Objectively speaking, no lol. I could see why George Michael and JAH are similar but not Adam.


I'm amazed that I out face matched Karla. Kind of embarrassing for her :happy:


----------



## Baldur

I rate @JAH 8,5/10. Not bad for a guy. 
And he looks nothing like Adam Lambert. Neither does he look like George Michael in my opinion. Perhaps it's better to compare him to a guy that doesn't wear makeup. 

Here's me btw:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

meaningless said:


> Hm.. he looks a tad bit like George Michael, @JAH looks like a celebrity I recognize but I don't know who ergh.





Drunk Parrot said:


> Seriously, it's more than just a tad...
> 
> JAH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Michael


It's the fake smile. :wink:


----------



## Amy

Drunk Parrot said:


> Get out :dry:


I expected you to be more open-minded. That failed.


> I'm amazed that I out face matched Karla. Kind of embarrassing for her :happy:


Wow. Like Se says something about fashion and how two people are similar. Great DP! What's the next incoherence?


----------



## Amy

Come on @JAH and decide it for us. Do you think you look like more with George Michael or Adam Lambert?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Si is about fashion. Subjective interpretation of physical perception. Se is about what the thing actually is. Se doesn't interpret subjective information about the object.

Note that Se dominants are also good at Si, and vice versa. Se Creatives are even more noticeably good at Si, and vice versa.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

AddictiveMuse said:


> Ahem...do you like pussy sir?
> 
> Hopefully the only thing you share with George Michael is physical appearance and not sexual orientation.
> 
> I mean like if you swing that way that's cool and stuff but you're hot and gay guys already have Matt Bomer and George Michael.


You're so awesome. XD










I'm hoping this works because for some reason I can't upload on a post. >.< 

anyway, geek chic


----------



## Delicious Speculation

Geek chic, ooh lala! Love the glasses.


----------



## Rafiki

oh the irony said:


> are you shitting me? this is an actual person on personalitycafe?
> i legit thought it's some celebrities stolen selfie.
> 
> Well, congrats on the lucky ticket you picked out in the genome lottery.


looks like that ridiculously photogenic meme guy


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Children of Boredom is more attractive than I'd like to admit :<


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

WamphyriThrall said:


> Children of Boredom is more attractive than I'd like to admit :<


D: what do you mean bae?


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> You're so awesome. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping this works because for some reason I can't upload on a post. >.<
> 
> anyway, geek chic


We give each other crap a lot but you're rather beautiful and deserve to know so.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

5 year old throwback when I was shitsloads more moody and annoying. Did I look better though ?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Rate my leather jacket 










Rate a super fun super casual shot that says: yeah I can be social too yknow...I have friends










Rate my bed head

Tell me I'm bootyful pls


----------



## Rafiki

yay everybody pretty!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

But Mr. Pancake Jake, sir...we can't all be pretty can we? 

The gods have surely not been kind to all of us?

:shocked:


----------



## MolaMola

Tell me how beautiful I am BBs (Me Too by Meghan Trainor plays in the background)


----------



## Deanmachine

@AddictiveMuse You are..super cute,whoa!! @NewMango if you put a picture there I can't see it :/a

























these types of threads are perfect for my need for..validation ahahaha;;


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Deanmachine said:


> @AddictiveMuse You are..super cute,whoa!! @NewMango if you put a picture there I can't see it :/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these types of threads are perfect for my need for..validation ahahaha;;


Super hot.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@Deanmachine I love your lips and your eyes. You're really pretty.

EDIT: forgot to ask: you're hot, you think I'm cute and you swing my way. Wanna get married?*

*remember to always pick your wives wisely kids. Only pop the question after an adequate period of dating. If you're feeling unsure then consult an 8 ball and don't do it. Unless they're rich. Then you can kill them for their money and their insurance premium**

**killing is wrong.***

***generally


----------



## Psychophant

This thread might just provide the most instructive lessons in psychology I've received on this site.


----------



## Macrosapien

Psychophantic said:


> This thread might just provide the most instructive lessons in psychology I've received on this site.


why do you say that?


----------



## NipNip




----------



## mhysa

JAH said:


> Damn, I pulled off a pretty convincing fake smile for you guys.


fUCK

also i forgot to thank pics but the women of PerC are gorgeous strong ladies and i love them


----------



## MolaMola

mhysa said:


> fUCK
> 
> also i forgot to thank pics but the women of PerC are gorgeous strong ladies and i love them


Are we sure this is ACTUALLY a pic of @JAH? Something smells fishy to me. Jah, if that's really you, take a new pic holding a "Hello PerC" sign.

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mhysa

NewMango said:


> Are we sure this is ACTUALLY a pic of @JAH? Something smells fishy to me. Jah, if that's really you, take a new pic holding a "Hello PerC" sign.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


aw yeah, clever ploy for more pictures :ninja:

even if it's not, i still appreciate the dude for posting the eye candy.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

sexist pigs


----------



## Amy

Deanmachine said:


> @AddictiveMuse You are..super cute,whoa!! @NewMango if you put a picture there I can't see it :/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these types of threads are perfect for my need for..validation ahahaha;;


You're so pretty! 9/10!!!!!!


----------



## Amy

Psychophantic said:


> This thread might just provide the most instructive lessons in psychology I've received on this site.


?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> sexist pigs


You spelt sexy wrong


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AddictiveMuse said:


> You spelt sexy wrong


It isn't the same Alcoholics Anonymous. Sexist means discrimatory as in these people prefer that man to myself.


----------



## Privy

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 560626
> 
> bein doofy w a random **** in the holy land


Nayne/10


----------



## Parrot

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 560626
> 
> bein doofy w a random **** in the holy land


Look at that bulge!...

...That you call a chin

8/10 would be friends


----------



## Rafiki

SavvyNavvy said:


> Nayne/10


lol nayne as in the urbandictionary definition of nayne?


----------



## confusedasheck

I look like I'm in highschool. I'm not that young, whoops. 

Wow, everyone is so beautiful and handsome. :blushed:


----------



## MolaMola

He is just too beautiful. I need more proof.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Tsu said:


> Gonna throw a few compliments out to a few individuals who posted a while ago...
> 
> @Major Tom. Very handsome, good sir.  If I may recommend, something to style the hair with... you have a very good head for it. I think you could pull off something awesome with it. I try not to throw ratings at people, but if I had to, you're a solid 7.5-8.
> 
> And @meaningless ... you're a stunner. I'd say more, but you are simply stunning. Very beautiful. I may be slightly biased if I had to throw a rating your way, but I'll try not to be... I would rate 8.5.


(Late reply cause laziness to reset forgotten password) Thanks ^-^ I want to keep my hair long, but people (more specifically aunt and sister but not only them) don't really support that so it'll be hard to do it without people complaining about my choice and annoying me. >_>


----------



## aja675




----------



## Privy

pancaketreehouse said:


> lol nayne as in the urbandictionary definition of nayne?


hahhhahahaa

Please reference my avatar for further inquiry 


_I really don't reference urbandictionary much at all lol_


----------



## Rafiki

SavvyNavvy said:


> hahhhahahaa
> 
> Please reference my avatar for further inquiry
> 
> 
> _I really don't reference urbandictionary much at all lol_


Pray help me understand.. @SavvyNavvy
I don't get what you're saying


----------



## Privy

pancaketreehouse said:


> Pray help me understand.. @SavvyNavvy
> I don't get what you're saying


You are attractive. I rated you: 9 of 10. 

For no concerted reason, and being ignorant of any ulterior definition,
I chose to say "nayne", instead of "nine" or "9".


----------



## Rafiki

@*SavvyNavvy*

I can live with that

but the avatar thing??


----------



## Privy

pancaketreehouse said:


> @*SavvyNavvy*
> 
> I can live with that
> 
> but the avatar thing??


It... I was jesting. 

"Maybe that's what I meant... maybe not, who knows...hyer hyer hyer"


----------



## Rafiki

@SavvyNavvy

what even is your avatar?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

pancaketreehouse said:


> @SavvyNavvy
> 
> what even is your avatar?


Do I need a beard to not be ugly?


----------



## Privy

pancaketreehouse said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=349194" target="_blank">SavvyNavvy</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> what even is your avatar?


----------



## Privy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Do I need a beard to not be ugly?


Nah, but if you start out with the beard and its working for you, best not to change things up.


----------



## Rafiki

@SavvyNavvy

are you trying to seduce me 
or am I just easy?


----------



## Privy

pancaketreehouse said:


> @SavvyNavvy
> 
> are you trying to seduce me
> or am I just easy?


----------



## Parrot

SavvyNavvy said:


>


You two should hump like Junebugs on a summer's day.


----------



## Rafiki

@*SavvyNavvy*

I wouldn't have understood that from anyone other than Bradley Cooper, thank you.


----------



## aja675

aja675 said:


> View attachment 564050


Quoted because people didn't comment yet.


----------



## Mange

aja675 said:


> Quoted because people didn't comment yet.


Try smiling, maybe.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

smiling is for fools


----------



## TheProYodler

It's been 4 months since I had double jaw surgery--still have some swelling; don't go easy on me, peasants.
How I usually look when I'm at work: 















How I look when I don't care about my appearance:








I get out and ride bicycles:


----------



## Parrot

TheProYodler said:


> It's been 4 months since I had double jaw surgery--still have some swelling; don't go easy on me, peasants.
> How I usually look when I'm at work:
> View attachment 564546
> 
> View attachment 564554
> 
> 
> How I look when I don't care about my appearance:
> View attachment 564562
> 
> 
> I get out and ride bicycles:
> View attachment 564570


You look like you forgot how to laugh, but would be interested in the prospects of learning how to, again.

9/10 would be friends


----------



## TheProYodler

Drunk Parrot said:


> You look like you forgot how to laugh, but would be interested in the prospects of learning how to, again.
> 
> 9/10 would be friends


Eh. I laugh sometimes, face still hurts from being ripped apart and put back together. Smiling isn't my thing, though.


----------



## Donovan

i know his eyes are a little lopsided, but he's really very sensitive about it. so... look _into_ them, and see the beauty of his bumbling personality.


----------



## Parrot

Donovan said:


> View attachment 565058
> 
> 
> i know his eyes are a little lopsided, but he's really very sensitive about it. so... look _into_ them, and see the beauty of his bumbling personality.


That is an ugly looking human 1/10


----------



## Donovan

Drunk Parrot said:


> That is an ugly looking human 1/10


depends on your perspective. i think he's beautiful. more so than most humans, if i'm being honest.

edit: i'll rate your rating: 0/120, lacking in perspective.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Drunk Parrot said:


> That is an ugly looking human 1/10


You can't judge an entire guy based on his part of his arm and neck.


----------



## Parrot

Donovan said:


> depends on your perspective. i think he's beautiful. more so than most humans, if i'm being honest.
> 
> edit: i'll rate your rating: 0/120, lacking in perspective.


I'm sorry, surely there must be a thread to post pictures of your pets. 0/121 for your awareness


----------



## Donovan

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm sorry, surely there must be a thread to post pictures of your pets. 0/121 for your awareness


lol, maybe there can be one where you find a sense of humor as well. chill dude, it was a joke--on both occasions. don't be so sensitive.


----------



## Donovan

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You can't judge an entire guy based on his part of his arm and neck.


lol, that's not me and that's not a guy. 

you are sweet though.


----------



## Parrot

Donovan said:


> lol, maybe there can be one where you find a sense of humor as well. chill dude, it was a joke--on both occasions. don't be so sensitive.


Many others have posted a "joke" on here before. Just didn't think it was funny, but making fun of your dog was funny to me. Definitely not better than a human, it's a dog.


----------



## Donovan

Drunk Parrot said:


> Many others have posted a "joke" on here before. Just didn't think it was funny, but making fun of your dog was funny to me. Definitely not better than a human, it's a dog.


*nods*

okay.


----------



## yet another intj

SavvyNavvy said:


> For no concerted reason, and being ignorant of any ulterior definition,
> I chose to say "nayne", instead of "nine" or "9".


PS: In the NATO phonetic alphabet it is pronounced nine-er to prevent confusion with the German "nein".


----------



## J Squirrel




----------



## Dissonance

yet another intj said:


> PS: In the NATO phonetic alphabet it is pronounced nine-er to prevent confusion with the German "nein".


yeah but nayne is pronounced нейн


----------



## yet another intj

Dissonance said:


> yeah but nayne is pronounced нейн


Something with STANAG equivalent of Warsaw Pact? (I know I'm trying a little too hard.)


----------



## Dissonance

yet another intj said:


> Something with STANAG equivalent of Warsaw Pact? (I know I'm trying a little too hard.)


I'm sorry can you say that in Cyrillic?


----------



## yet another intj

Dissonance said:


> I'm sorry can you say that in Cyrillic?


I'm too classy to use google translate as a pretentious polyglot.

Instead...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

J Squirrel said:


>


~pensive. I like it.


----------



## Dissonance

yet another intj said:


> I'm too classy to use google translate as a pretentious polyglot.
> 
> Instead...


Stay classy, Sacha


----------



## leftover crack

J Squirrel said:


>


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

What does my facial hair make you think?


----------



## leftover crack

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What does my facial hair make you think?
> View attachment 567170


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sky Blue said:


>


Death? Fire? Car crashes? Hmm. I knew it didn't look good, but I'm too lazy to shave it off.


----------



## leftover crack

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Death? Fire? Car crashes? Hmm. I knew it didn't look good, but I'm too lazy to shave it off.


no









+


----------



## Noctis

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What does my facial hair make you think?
> View attachment 567170


Probably needs to be trimmed to super short stubble length


----------



## sinaasappel

* *














Just took this photo yesterday in my way to work ^_^


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Noctis said:


> Probably needs to be trimmed to super short stubble length


I keep thinking of France when I see it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sky Blue said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +


Do you see my white skin?


----------



## leftover crack

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Do you see my white skin?


smh.

"kids come to my white van i've got some HARD candy 4u :3 !"
but also not repulsive.

What I'm saying is: this belongs in the hot terrorists thread in spam.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sky Blue said:


> smh.
> 
> "kids come to my white van i've got some HARD candy 4u :3 !"
> but also not repulsive.
> 
> What I'm saying is: this belongs in the hot terrorists thread in spam.


I am a cyberterrorist. I watched a video about how to crack a wifi password.


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What does my facial hair make you think?
> View attachment 567170


The more the merrier


----------



## Amy

grandmaster yoda said:


> i am a cyberterrorist. I watched a video about how to crack a wifi password.


oh man can you teach me how to do it? It's useful!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Karla said:


> The more the merrier


To cover up my skin, yes. I am receiving a hat on Friday that will cover my entire face. Except for my eyes, I need those for purposes of sight.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Karla said:


> oh man can you teach me how to do it? It's useful!


You download Kali Linux. Then you do stuff that isn't very difficult, but difficult enough to watch a video alongside doing it. I have not actually done it due to the illegality of doing it.


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> To cover up my skin, yes. I am receiving a hat on Friday that will cover my entire face. Except for my eyes, I need those for purposes of sight.


What do you mean? You shouldn't hide something so beautiful


Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You download Kali Linux. Then you do stuff that isn't very difficult, but difficult enough to watch a video alongside doing it. I have not actually done it due to the illegality of doing it.


Oh... I won't do it anymore... ok maybe 
Edit: Do I do it in a cellphone or in a PC?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Karla said:


> What do you mean? You shouldn't hide something so beautiful
> 
> Oh... I won't do it anymore... ok maybe
> Edit: Do I do it in a cellphone or in a PC?


the sun is the enemy and so are the humans
This is a technical process, it must be done a computer and it involves booting adifferent OS. Do not try this if you do not understand these words.


----------



## Dissonance

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What does my facial hair make you think?
> View attachment 567170


Forget the facial hair -- is that a smile??


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> To cover up my skin, yes. I am receiving a hat on Friday that will cover my entire face. Except for my eyes, I need those for purposes of sight.


Did you order your paper bag online too? 

I'm expecting mine in the mail very soon. Can't wait. ^^


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible




----------



## WamphyriThrall

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 567394


You're black!


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

WamphyriThrall said:


> You're black!


That wasn't racist at all lol And I'm tan.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> That wasn't racist at all lol And I'm tan.


That's what I meant (and don't worry, so am I)... >_>


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

WamphyriThrall said:


> That's what I meant (and don't worry, so am I)... >_>


I don't worry. I love it. I'm naturally as pale as a ghost's bleached asshole. So it's a nice change.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I don't worry. I love it. I'm naturally as pale as a ghost's bleached asshole. So it's a nice change.


Thanks for the image...


----------



## AddictiveMuse

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I don't worry. I love it. I'm naturally as pale as a ghost's bleached asshole. So it's a nice change.


Lmao "as pale as a ghost's bleached butthole" 

I'm gonna be using that in future. Thank you.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Dissonance said:


> Forget the facial hair -- is that a smile??


I didn't want to use that low quality $900 laptop's camera so I used the camera on my phone which can be purchased for $69 on many websites. My happiness stems from Corn Pops.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AddictiveMuse said:


> Did you order your paper bag online too?
> 
> I'm expecting mine in the mail very soon. Can't wait. ^^


Imagine the usefulness of this on a sunny day which are slowly clearing in the face of the upcoming winter.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01FM3J8NE/ref=ya_st_dp_summary


----------



## Dissonance

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 567394


I hope you won't be insulted when I say I really like the contrast between how bitchy you look and how down to earth you are in conversation.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I didn't want to use that low quality $900 laptop's camera so I used the camera on my phone which can be purchased for $69 on many websites. My happiness stems from Corn Pops.


So _that_ was the secret..... Thank you, Grandmaster.


----------



## leftover crack

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 567394


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Dissonance said:


> I hope you won't be insulted when I say I really like the contrast between how bitchy you look and how down to earth you are in conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> So _that_ was the secret..... Thank you, Grandmaster.


I'm actually flattered lmao thanks! Well, I don't always look bitchy, but I try my best, it keeps the weaklings away *evil laugh*


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Imagine the usefulness of this on a sunny day which are slowly clearing in the face of the upcoming winter.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01FM3J8NE/ref=ya_st_dp_summary


Looks like a really shitty samurai helmet that interbred with a ninja mask. 

Ne is fun.


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> I posted exactly 100 pages ago: http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/160679-hot-not-personality-cafe-edition-1072.html
> 
> Anyway, great body of course, for you. Tattoos look terrible. Still, plenty of dumb women go for that so have fun with it.


What's on your neck? It looks terrible


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> What's on your neck? It looks terrible


That would be a beard, you silly goose.


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> That would be a beard, you silly goose.


No, it's definitely your head. Girls in general don't usually go for that, so try and have fun with it


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> That would be a beard, you silly goose.


No, it's definitely your head. Girls don't usually go for that, so try and have fun with it.


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> No, it's definitely your head. Girls in general don't usually go for that, so try and have fun with it


IDK, before your mother gave birth to you, she sure enjoyed my face 7 months before then.

You were born early, of course, just because she couldn't wait to get you out


----------



## JayShambles

Jahaha you keep deleting my comments? Didn't like that one did you


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> That would be a beard, you silly goose.


No, that would be your head. Girls don't usually go for that, but try and have some fun with it.


----------



## Parrot

How did I delete your comments? You keep deleting your brain cells apparently

Jahahaha, looking for something shiny to play with?


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> How did I delete your comments? You keep deleting your brain cells apparently
> 
> Jahahaha, looking for something shiny to play with?


Touch'e..

Another conspiracy


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> Touch'e..
> 
> Another conspiracy


Just like the conspiracy that every girl you've slept with is clean. I'll rate you 10/10 on STDs! :happy:


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> How did I delete your comments? You keep deleting your brain cells apparently
> 
> Jahahaha, looking for something shiny to play with?


Lmao, keeping in mind the insecure loser always goes for the low blow  

Who's gets the last laugh. Mwa xx


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> Lmao, keeping in mind the insecure loser always goes for the low blow
> 
> Who's gets the last laugh. Mwa xx


I'm pretty sure I won. Anyway, good fight and keep up the spirit. You look good


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> Just like the conspiracy that every girl you've slept with is clean. I'll rate you 10/10 on STDs! :happy:


Oh, the stereotyping, judgement, jealous &
Insecurity coming out. What happened? Catch a glimpse of that head in the window reflection? LOL


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> Oh, the stereotyping, judgement, jealous &
> Insecurity coming out. What happened? Catch a glimpse of that head in the window reflection? LOL


You should consider ESFP 3w4


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm pretty sure I won. Anyway, good fight and keep up the spirit. You look good


The humorous reality of the envious parrot master trying to allow his 2 cents input to been seen where it isn't needed, then uses the unrealistic stereotyping insults towards a person he knows nothing about because he blames God for having a few too many drinks out of a mug before he created that mug of yours. 

Let it slide brother. All is good. Your words aren't needed here any longer


----------



## MolaMola

JayShambles said:


> As for (something) "Terrible", (sorry, I forgot your name in the process of replying) - I'd rate you a 7.5. Not to mention that you'd probably deserve at least another point, but you're not my type.


I think what @DrunkParrot was actually trying to say is "I'm jealous and wanna be you" cuz daaaaamn son! 10/10!

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

NewMango said:


> I think what @DrunkParrot was actually trying to say is "I'm jealous and wanna be you" cuz daaaaamn son! 10/10!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


New Mango, I don't know what you look like, but so far from what I've acknowledged of your personality through your words gives you a 10 regardless.


----------



## Amy

Enfant and Jay are 10/10. You both are very stunning!


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Enfant and Jay are 10/10. You both are very stunning!


Thanks Hun


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> Thanks Hun


?


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> ?


I apologize if you have trouble receiving my gratitude from your compliment. 

If so I can take it back?


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> I apologize if you have trouble receiving my gratitude from your compliment.
> 
> If so I can take it back?


lol. I'm having trouble in understanding what you said.
You cannot take back what is not yours :tongue:


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> ?


Long story short - Thank you, Karla.


----------



## soop

LOL what has this thread turned into?


----------



## Parrot

soop said:


> LOL what has this thread turned into?


Post a pic, soop!


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> Post a pic, soop!


You kind of turned into the joke. Keep the thread going by posting that mug of yours


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> You kind of turned into the joke. Keep the thread going by posting that mug of yours


Ok, this is me smiling when I made fun of you


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> Ok, this is me smiling when I made fun of you
> 
> View attachment 571210


That actually made me laugh out loud.. I never actually saw your mug until now, and now it is confirmed. LOL, this made my day


----------



## soop

* *


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> That actually made me laugh out loud.. I never actually saw your mug until now, and now it is confirmed. LOL, this made my day


Awww, you're so sweet :happy:

@soop you look delicious!


----------



## Eset

Seems more like a place to go round boosting other people's egos.
Sounds like a place for me to be.

Any toots, here's a gay picture of me:


----------



## JayShambles

narcissistic said:


> Seems more like a place to go round boosting other people's egos.
> Sounds like a place for me to be.
> 
> Any toots, here's a gay picture of me:


I thought the next person gives the above a rating. Why are you giving yourself a 2?


----------



## Parrot

narcissistic said:


> Seems more like a place to go round boosting other people's egos.
> Sounds like a place for me to be.
> 
> Any toots, here's a gay picture of me:


Have you met @JayShambles ?

8/10 for you, btw


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Drunk Parrot said:


> Have you met @JayShambles ?
> 
> 8/10 for you, btw


Is everybody an 8/10 around here?
Penalty for you, -2/10.


----------



## Eset

> Have you met @JayShambles ?


Like the other day when he started to join the Game sub-forum section, why?
Or was that meant to be some kind of compliment?


----------



## JayShambles

I think Parrot guy has a thing for me.. Or is it maybe your way of trying to hide the fact your pride got a little hurt through embarrassment


----------



## PariahParty

@JayShambles

So, what went through your mind when you decided to get that tribal tramp-stamp on your left tit and arm? Were you trying to convey to local skanks that you can commit to a bad decision, while also trying to not appear too intimidatingly creative?









Here's my face, since I know asking is the closest you'll be able to come to mustering up a comeback, Rico Suave.


----------



## JayShambles

narcissistic said:


> Like the other day when he started to join the Game sub-forum section, why?
> Or was that meant to be some kind of compliment?


Myself and narcissistic go way back. We don't need another introduction from parrot guy as a means to get your 2 cent mug back in the picture again


----------



## MolaMola

PariahParty said:


> @JayShambles
> 
> So, what went through your mind when you decided to get that tribal tramp-stamp on your left tit and arm? Were you trying to convey to local skanks that you can commit to a bad decision, while also trying to not appear too intimidatingly creative?
> 
> View attachment 571218
> 
> 
> Here's my face, since I know asking is the closest you'll be able to come to mustering up a comeback, Rico Suave.


Who knew men could be so catty towards those who are more atttactive than themselves? I thought that was only a female thing.  Very unattractive quality! 

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot

Ok, glad to see narc and Jay are on the same team, then.

Ok, narc, 5/10 then, I was just being polite.


----------



## MolaMola

PariahParty said:


> Just trying to put a smile on that CO sucking face. Doesn't sound like it worked.


CO sucking face? Actually I prefer O2 not CO2. 

Oh wait, did you mean cocks? So you're talking about yourself? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot

NewMango said:


> **snorts** xD
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk












I'll give you 10/10


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Drunk Parrot said:


> I think @*psychedelicmango* is much hotter


On the contrary, everyone thinks I'm pretty cool.

Pariah on the other hand, is a serial ENTP :kitteh: detroyer.


----------



## MolaMola

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'll give you 10/10


; ( : ) *

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I see Dr Lecter's perspective now.


----------



## PariahParty

NewMango said:


> Lol this exchange in a nustshell: @PariahParty is super aggro cuz he can't get laid.
> 
> Let's all take this moment to be thankful for what we have, and shed a sympathetic tear for @PariahParty. :,,,(
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Is there any female insult more generic than impugning a man's ability to get pussy? No wonder you feel such an affinity to tribal tats. Honestly, we all know that you're going to be back on these threads after a couple nights of wild, adventurous, passionate sexting with @JayShambles, Miss Teen Ardene pretty pink pistol in your shaky little hand, so why not just save everyone the time and trouble?


----------



## PariahParty

NewMango said:


> CO sucking face? Actually I prefer O2 not CO2.
> 
> Oh wait, did you mean cocks? So you're talking about yourself?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Obviously the reference to carbon monoxide was a little too subtle for you.


----------



## JayShambles

PariahParty said:


> Is there any female insult more generic than impugning a man's ability to get pussy? No wonder you feel such an affinity to tribal tats. Honestly, we all know that you're going to be back on these threads after a couple nights of wild, adventurous, passionate sexting with @JayShambles, Miss Teen Ardene pretty pink pistol in your shaky little hand, so why not just save everyone the time and trouble?


Personally I don't think anyone anymore really cares what you have to say. Your presence of fame merely lasted a second, and now it's time to go be hated elsewhere.. 

Although If you do reply to this.. It clearly shows how emotionally damaged you are from these comments.. So save your pride and fuck off


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> Personally I don't think anyone anymore really cares what you have to say. Your presence of fame merely lasted a second, and now it's time to go be hated elsewhere..
> 
> Although If you do reply to this.. It clearly shows how emotionally damaged you are from these comments.. So save your pride and fuck off


I'll tag in.

Jay-man, you can't create an ultimatum that if someone replies than clearly they are emotionally unhealthy. You're just making up conclusions at this point. Don't worry, I won't leave you though; I'm not like your father.


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'll tag in.
> 
> Jay-man, you can't create an ultimatum that if someone replies than clearly they are emotionally unhealthy. You're just making up conclusions at this point. Don't worry, I won't leave you though; I'm not like your father.


You caught my bluff.. Although feel free to walk out on my life anytime


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> You caught my bluff.. Although feel free to walk out on my life anytime


Right as the romance is starting to blossom? No, Jay, I will not!


----------



## MolaMola

PariahParty said:


> Is there any female insult more generic than impugning a man's ability to get pussy? No wonder you feel such an affinity to tribal tats. Honestly, we all know that you're going to be back on these threads after a couple nights of wild, adventurous, passionate sexting with @JayShambles, Miss Teen Ardene pretty pink pistol in your shaky little hand, so why not just save everyone the time and trouble?


*Yawn* You were amusing for a while, @PariahParty, but now you are just irritating me like a tiny buzzing mosquito. I also get the impression by your maturity level that you are very young, probably in high school. I don't want to beat up a kid, that is dishonorable. Block time. ;*

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Donovan

i love seeing everyone's mad dash to scrape their emotional content up off the ground before another can step on it--even though, they put it right under each other's feet to begin with--but we can get back to posting pictures so i can continue lurking from the dark please? 

you cunts.


----------



## JayShambles

I personally want a photo posted by Newdmango 

I want a face to those words.. Sorry, but you started it


----------



## MolaMola

JayShambles said:


> I personally want a photo posted by Newdmango


what...my lucious, juicy, dripping, yellow flesh was not enough for you? xD

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I'd rather think about more important issues. Like what's life without a little vitriol.


----------



## PariahParty

JayShambles said:


> Personally I don't think anyone anymore really cares what you have to say. Your presence of fame merely lasted a second, and now it's time to go be hated elsewhere..
> 
> Although If you do reply to this.. It clearly shows how emotionally damaged you are from these comments.. So save your pride and fuck off


Thanks for the tip, Freud, but I don't take psychological notes from someone so empty they plastered meaningless tribal shit all over themselves in an attempt to appear different while obviously having nothing to say. You might as well have tattoo'd "I'M BORING" on your big, orange forehead.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Or humour. What do you get if you combine two enfps? Ideally a fully functioning human brain, but you probably realise the world is less than ideal, unless you're enfp.


----------



## JayShambles

NewMango said:


> what...my lucious, juicy, dripping, yellow flesh was not enough for you? xD
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


My desire for that was compensated by all the delish fruit hiding in the fridge.. Now we move to second base


----------



## soop

If this goes on any longer I'm going to start calling it like I am vin scully...


----------



## katemess

JayShambles said:


> As for (something) "Terrible", (sorry, I forgot your name in the process of replying) - I'd rate you a 7.5. Not to mention that you'd probably deserve at least another point, but you're not my type.


And I'm the Queen of England.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> My life is decidedly boring. Else, I'd be something more exotic like an ESFP!


Get some tats bruh


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> You started it. I asked what was that on your face and instead of answering with what you thought it was, you took it as a direct affront to your ego.
> 
> And since my ego is flawless, I taught you that you were gonna larn today. :shocked:
> 
> Pariah was just my tag team partner. You and mango did well, but pretty sure we retain our belt.


Hmmm aside from your first few comments you still judged my photo, which lead me to 'obviously' embarrassing you when you started getting personal.. Eg , mum jokes etc.

Priah or whatever literally popped into the picture to say a few big words of stereotypical assumptions with no reason to back down due to the egotistic maniac he is, which clearly every single word against him was hurting his pride quite deeply. 

Therefore, you started it, and I ended up getting to you. Priah or whoever couldn't stop with the stereotypical assumptions making the one who'd just stop with the all the childish bullshit the bigger man.. 

I'm here feeling quite content. You should re evaluate the outcome


----------



## piano

JayShambles said:


> This was a great way to ease the tension. I give you an 8, plus one for the timing. 9/10. You're a gem


Yay! What's my prize?


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> Hmmm aside from the your first few comments you still judged my photo, which lead me to 'obviously' embarrassing you when you started getting personal..
> Priah or whatever literally popped into the picture to say a few big words of assumption with no reason to say no because clearly every single word against him was hurting his pride..
> 
> Therefore, you started it, and also for personal. Priah whoever couldn't stop with the stereotypical assumptions making the one who'd just stop with the all the childish bullshit the bigger man..
> 
> I'm here feeling quite content.


As you should. Your loss is similar to Rocky's in the first movie.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

It is a properly pretty photograph, onwim. Teasing comments aside, you are a strapping chap.


----------



## JayShambles

ok not what i meant said:


> Yay! What's my prize?


Geez, you're high maintenance aren't you. Wasn't an extra point good enough.. 

Alllrighttt, fine then... Give me your phone number through PM and I'll thank you personally. Who knows, if you're lucky enough I may even take you for dinner.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

"How many ENTPs does it take to crack a mango?"

More than two, it seems


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Not needed, preferred. :wink:


----------



## Parrot

psychedelicmango said:


> Not needed, preferred. :wink:


DP here at your service. Give me a minute and I'll make it a 3P :wink:


----------



## SaintAlia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> "How many ENTPs does it take to crack a mango?"
> 
> More than two, it seems


Only because the newer kind are dense as fuck.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> Not needed, prefered. :wink:


For a lack of quality, I suppose one must compensate with quantity.

This is the case in regards to both ENTPs and Mangos, we observe


----------



## JayShambles

katemess said:


> And I'm the Queen of England.


"And I am the queen of England". I'm sorry, I'm quite slow. Can you please comprehend?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> For a lack of quality, I suppose one must compensate with quantity.
> 
> This is the case in regards to both ENTPs and Mangos, we observe


That's why mangos attached to an ENTP is WIN.


----------



## MolaMola

JayShambles said:


> Geez, you're high maintenance aren't you. Wasn't an extra point good enough..
> 
> Alllrighttt, fine then... Give me your phone number through PM and I'll thank you personally. Who knows, if you're lucky enough I may even take you for dinner.


A budding romance! *swoon* *.*

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## piano

JayShambles said:


> Geez, you're high maintenance aren't you. Wasn't an extra point good enough..
> 
> Alllrighttt, fine then... Give me your phone number through PM and I'll thank you personally. Who knows, if you're lucky enough I may even take you for dinner.


Post more pics like that last one and I _may_ even think of PMing you.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

JayShambles said:


> "And I am the queen of England". I'm sorry, I'm quite slow.* Can you please comprehend?*


Interesting grammar use. Nihongo o dekimasu ka?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> That's why mangos attached to an ENTP is WIN.


Idk, sounds kinda like not really being great at anything in life tbh.


----------



## JayShambles

NewMango said:


> A budding romance! *swoon* *.*
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Heheheh "game face on"


----------



## MolaMola

soop said:


> Ooh and that's a strong shot from the rookie Pariah Party, lets see if NewMango can respond.


*Yawn* Maybe, but I can't see it because I blocked that dude. I have a limited amount of patience for people like that.

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## idoh

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Why is pariah telling people that their lives are boring and placid then spending his time insulting people on personality internet forums?


sounds like he's jealous


----------



## MolaMola

Drunk Parrot said:


> Gah, I'd tell you to post a pic, but don't want you to get an infraction for insulting us with your face.


Ok, that was honestly quite witty. good one parrot xD

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

idoh said:


> sounds like he's jealous


Nah, you could probably get that tattoo done in prison, it's not that.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Idk, sounds kinda like not really being great at anything in life tbh.


Don't they teach you in Te courses how mangos will get you anywhere?


----------



## MolaMola

JayShambles said:


> "And I am the queen of England". I'm sorry, I'm quite slow. Can you please comprehend?


She's saying you're too physically attractive to actually be real xD

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> Don't they teach you in Te courses how mangos will get you anywhere?


Chrissy, tell me that you love me.


----------



## JayShambles

ok not what i meant said:


> Post more pics like that last one and I _may_ even think of PMing you.


Oh, it's like that is it. You know that's not going to bother me, but considering we're in a public forum how about a little privacy


----------



## MolaMola

psychedelicmango said:


> Don't they teach you in Te courses how mangos will get you anywhere?


OMG ANOTHER MANGO HI MANGO FRIEND

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MolaMola

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Chrissy, tell me that you love me.


AND YOUR NAME IS VERY SIMILAR TO MY NAME WHAT??? 0_0

shit maybe youre my evil mango alter ego

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

NewMango said:


> She's saying you're too physically attractive to actually be real xD
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Imagine a being than which no greater can be conceived. If such a being fails to exist, then a greater being—namely, a being than which no greater can be conceived, and which exists—can be conceived. But this would be absurd: nothing can be greater than a being than which no greater can be conceived. So a being than which no greater can be conceived—i.e., Men too good looking to be real—exist.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Chrissy, tell me that you love me.


Call me Chrissy one more time and I'll have a few inked esfp convicts love you long and hard.< :


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> Call me Chrissy one more time and I'll have a few inked esfp convicts love you long and hard.< :


I love you


----------



## Nefarious

JayShambles said:


> As for (something) "Terrible", (sorry, I forgot your name in the process of replying) - I'd rate you a 7.5. Not to mention that you'd probably deserve at least another point, but you're not my type.


Super attractive. 10/10. 

All the insecure guys attacking you... Real classy.


----------



## SaintAlia

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Imagine a being than which no greater can be conceived. If such a being fails to exist, then a greater being—namely, a being than which no greater can be conceived, and which exists—can be conceived. But this would be absurd: nothing can be greater than a being than which no greater can be conceived. So a being than which no greater can be conceived—i.e., Men too good looking to be real—exist.


Haha that could make them hard to see!


----------



## JayShambles

Nefarious said:


> Super attractive. 10/10.
> 
> All the insecure guys attacking you... Real classy.


You're a real gem - thank you..


----------



## SaintAlia

I know I'm super hot


----------



## Parrot

Nefarious said:


> All the insecure guys attacking you... Real classy.


I've showed pics of myself on this thread. I'm quite secure.

Now, let's see you and how classy you are. :happy:


----------



## Nefarious

Drunk Parrot said:


> I've showed pics of myself on this thread. I'm quite secure.
> 
> Now, let's see you and how classy you are. :happy:


I've already posted on this thread


----------



## Parrot

Nefarious said:


> I've already posted on this thread


Neat, what page? I'm on 1072, for example


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I love you


I know.


----------



## Parrot

Nefarious said:


> 8/10
> 
> Let me join in on this.
> 
> View attachment 570674
> 
> 
> View attachment 570682


Weird camera angles. Like you're compensating for some weight. 5/10


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> I've showed pics of myself on this thread. I'm quite secure.
> 
> Now, let's see you and how classy you are. :happy:


No need to show hostility.. She's stating the truth as it was you who judged my photo to begin with. Let's not start another rant here.. I don't want to put you to shame again


----------



## Parrot

NewMango said:


> OMG ANOTHER MANGO HI MANGO FRIEND
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


 @psychedelicmango is shy, sometimes. Might need to feed her a cookie


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> I know.


I love all mangos the same


----------



## mangodelic psycho

SaintAlia said:


> View attachment 571306
> 
> 
> I know I'm super hot


No wonder, so many clothes on. <3

-10 celcius for you (to cool off)


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> No need to show hostility.. She's stating the truth as it was you who judged my photo to begin with. Let's not start another rant here.. I don't want to put you to shame again


Calling me insecure is speculation and an arbitrary opinion. I'm not an insecure asshole; I'm an arrogant dick. There's quite a difference. One of those being that you never once put me to shame and Drake, himself, called me to say "You got dat dude good, man"


----------



## katemess

JayShambles said:


> "And I am the queen of England". I'm sorry, I'm quite slow. Can you please comprehend?


If you were Australian, you would know what it means.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

Occams Chainsaw said:


> I love all mangos the same


Even really sweet overripe rotting mangos?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

psychedelicmango said:


> Even really sweet overripe rotting mangos?


At what point is something that degrades no longer that thing?

Take from the Ship of Theseus to answer this, I suppose, except imagine we don't use the parts to build a new ship.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I'm having a great time being an INTP for the day, by the way. This was a grand idea :happy:


----------



## JayShambles

katemess said:


> If you were Australian, you would know what it means.


Hmmm, this makes me feel more stupid than
I already am. I was born in Tokyo if that compensates for anything?

But seeing as though the light has been shed on such quote, when do we get to see your photo


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> Hmmm, this makes me feel more stupid than
> I already am. I was born in Tokyo if that compensates for anything?
> 
> But seeing as though the light has been shed on such quote, when do we get to see your photo


I hear she's hot


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> I hear she's hot


LOL, personality cafe gossip & rumours.. Geez, I'm back in school & loving it


----------



## katemess

JayShambles said:


> Hmmm, this makes me feel more stupid than
> I already am. I was born in Tokyo if that compensates for anything?
> 
> But seeing as though the light has been shed on such quote, when do we get to see your photo


It doesn't, but righto.

And you don't.


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> LOL, personality cafe gossip & rumours.. Geez, I'm back in school & loving it


 @katemess told me she doesn't post pics on this thread AND I'm not allowed to post one of her.

But like, believe me bruh, she's like hot


----------



## SaintAlia

JayShambles said:


> LOL, personality cafe gossip & rumours.. Geez, I'm back in school & loving it


Reliving the glory days


----------



## MolaMola

psychedelicmango said:


> Call me Chrissy one more time and I'll have a few inked esfp convicts love you long and hard.< :


IS YOUR NAME CHRISTINE OR KRISTIN?? O.0

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> @katemess told me she doesn't post pics on this thread AND I'm not allowed to post one of her.
> 
> But like, believe me bruh, she's like hot


Wow wow hold on.. What makes you so special to be able to have availability of her photos?


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

I hand you two interesting Ti-problems on a silver platter
And nobody wants to play
It’s sad
You’re all secretly ESFJs, hence the gossip.


----------



## MolaMola

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Imagine a being than which no greater can be conceived. If such a being fails to exist, then a greater being—namely, a being than which no greater can be conceived, and which exists—can be conceived. But this would be absurd: nothing can be greater than a being than which no greater can be conceived. So a being than which no greater can be conceived—i.e., Men too good looking to be real—exist.


Can God microwave a burrito so hot that even He cannot eat it?

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Eset

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You don't like me and that's perfectly fine. But others do. As I said in a previous post - to someone you're a 5, to another you're a 10. And that is again - perfectly fine. Telling other people they have low standards because of liking the way I look - when you yourself aren't exactly CK material - is just rude and pathetic, cupcake. Grow up.












Also:


----------



## Parrot

kaleidoscope said:


> This thread's drama = what happens when you cram a bunch of horny people in one space.


Kalei is here. Now we can have some _real_ drama. :tongue:


----------



## Parrot

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> You don't like me and that's perfectly fine. But others do. As I said in a previous post - to someone you're a 5, to another you're a 10. And that is again - perfectly fine. Telling other people they have low standards because of liking the way I look - when you yourself aren't exactly CK material - is just rude and pathetic, cupcake. Grow up.


For real. I'm not going to claim that me being mean is just a joke.

No, I'm being a dick. Own it @narcissistic , although I doubt someone with your user name to comprehend when others think they're awful.


----------



## Donovan

Drunk Parrot said:


> Sorry to hear that we're ruining your Fap Weekend


hahaha, don't worry. _you_ weren't.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Drunk Parrot said:


> Kalei is here. Now we can have some _real_ drama. :tongue:


:shocked: You volunteering?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

narcissistic said:


> Also:


It wasn't intended to be a burn. I take no pleasure in arguing with a child-bully. Unlike you, I am not in high school anymore. I tried to appeal to your mature side. It didn't work and it probably never will until you will go into the real world and realize that acting like that gets you excluded from pretty much every social circle. On the internet there will be other bullies to take your side - IRL - once you go to university or even moreso - work, people will not indulge you kid. I'm making you a favor by telling you this. It is your choice to listen or not. In both cases, this is where our conversation ends.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Dp


----------



## IDontThinkSo

narcissistic said:


> Trying to read on this thread without being killed by the low standards:


Judging by how much you like your appearance, your standards are already trying to kill you.


----------



## ShinyHappyPeople

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Dp


Nah, I'm not into that sort of stuff.


----------



## Parrot

> I'm making you a favor by telling you this. It is your choice to listen or not. In both cases, this is where our conversation ends.


See this is where it becomes ridiculous. You made your point, then you seek to not only humiliate but ensure you have the last word. That makes you just as much a bully.



ShinyHappyPeople said:


> Nah, I'm not into that sort of stuff.


I am!

Get it? It's because my initials are DP so it's funny.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Drunk Parrot said:


> For real. I'm not going to claim that me being mean is just a joke.
> 
> No, I'm being a dick. Own it @narcissistic , although I doubt someone with your user name to comprehend when others think they're awful.


Being a dick on the internet for no reason - now that requires some balls. It also shows maturity, efficient time management and a rich, well-lived life.

*sigh* I'm out of here.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Drunk Parrot said:


> See this is where it becomes ridiculous. You made your point, then you seek to not only humiliate but ensure you have the last word. That makes you just as much a bully.


Do you know the difference between humiliation and advice? 

Humiliation is telling people they have low stardards for liking someone. 

Advice is telling that person that in the big boy's world that is immature and will get his ass kicked.


----------



## Eset

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> It wasn't intended to be a burn. I take no pleasure in arguing with a child-bully. Unlike you, I am not in high school anymore. I tried to appeal to your mature side. It didn't work and it probably never will until you will go into the real world and realize that acting like that gets you excluded from pretty much every social circle. On the internet there will be other bullies to take your side - IRL - once you go to university or even moreso - work, people will not indulge you kid. I'm making you a favor by telling you this. It is your choice to listen or not. In both cases, this is where our conversation ends.


Why are you taking this so seriously/personally?
What do you gain by educating a joker? 
If I wanted to be mature I wouldn't of made the joke in the first place i.e. the joke was meant to be immature. 
That is all.


----------



## Parrot

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Do you know the difference between humiliation and advice?
> 
> Humiliation is telling people they have low stardards for liking someone.
> 
> Advice is telling that person that in the big boy's world that is immature and will get his ass kicked.


Your Te vs my Ti/Fe. I personally don't like the way you phrased it, but I understand what you meant.


----------



## 7rr7s

Loll fucking bozos.


----------



## Donovan

kaleidoscope said:


> This thread's drama = what happens when you cram a bunch of horny people in one space.


so what brings you? looking for drama, or just horny in general?


----------



## soop

isn't this supposed to be fun people?


----------



## kaleidoscope

Donovan said:


> so what brings you? looking for drama, or just horny in general?


I'm dramatically horny.


----------



## Parrot

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Loll fucking bozos.


1/10 would not procreate with



soop said:


> isn't this supposed to be fun people?


I'm having fun roud:


----------



## 7rr7s

Drunk Parrot said:


> 1/10 would not procreate with


They clowning.


----------



## Amy

Drunk Parrot said:


> Post haircut vanity selfie
> 
> View attachment 574082


You're Chris Hemsworth's anonymous brother


----------



## Eset

Am I hot enough yet?:


----------



## MolaMola

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MolaMola

Ok guys lets do this am I HOT OR NOT EHH

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot

@NewMango You look like Christina Applegate. 7/10


----------



## soop

Drunk Parrot said:


> Nah, I'm a budlight type of guy.


----------



## Scarlet.Black

NewMango said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


You are so beautiful!  10/10!


----------



## Because_why_not

The person above just rated sooo..... Do me! Be nice please <3


----------



## JayShambles

NewMango said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


9.5/10 gorgeous.. Xx


----------



## Scarlet.Black

Because_why_not said:


> The person above just rated sooo..... Do me! Be nice please <3
> 
> View attachment 574994


You are special!  100/10.


----------



## Because_why_not

@Scarlet.Black Hahaha right back atcha


----------



## Stockholmaren

narcissistic said:


> Am I hot enough yet?:


I rate you Metapod out of :brocoli:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AddictiveMuse said:


> Congrats! I haven't talked to you much but damn dude 60lbs. That's a huge achievement ^^
> 
> I haven't seen pics of you before hand. How long did it take?
> 
> I should probably drop a couple kilos. For my mental health mainly. My arms are pretty bad and don't even get me started on my ass. It's so fucking big it has its own orbit around the sun. I want to start busking once I get my license this summer so a nicer body would be a huge confidence boost.
> 
> Tl;dr you look damn good ^^


Why do you use Kilograms if that is a measure of mass when we use pounds which is a measure of force (weight)?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

NewMango said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Are you Latina?

Those boots are to die for.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Why do you use Kilograms if that is a measure of mass when we use pounds which is a measure of force (weight)?


Because, unlike Down Under, the american economy is always in free fall.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Occams Chainsaw said:


> Because, unlike Down Under, the american economy is always in free fall.


It has nowhere to go but up or North.


----------



## DudeGuy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It has nowhere to go but up or North.


Not hot


----------



## DudeGuy

kaleidoscope said:


> I suppose now might be the most opportune moment for me to post a picture - while you're temporarily blinded by my hotness.


:crazy: mention me when you do it, i have a shield and i am brave.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

DudeGuy said:


> Not hot


----------



## DudeGuy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 575234


hot
[hr][/hr]
*hot or not*


----------



## Acrylic

JayShambles said:


> Poaahh 10/10... And because I love the attention here a post chest workout selfie..


Why'd you google a stock photo of a muscular person with half his body tattooed and try to pass it off as yourself.

Don't you know stock photos are pretty easy to spot from a mile away. We've all gotten ads before.


----------



## Acrylic

EccentricM said:


> Man I went back so many pages, but I can't go any further lol, taking too long, so for those beyond the page I reached who didn't get a thank from me who would of.... *thanks* lol


You could say they were.....


----------



## JayShambles

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Why'd you google a stock photo of a muscular person with half his body tattooed and try to pass it off as yourself.
> 
> Don't you know stock photos are pretty easy to spot from a mile away. We've all gotten ads before.


I'll take this as a compliment.. Thank you.


----------



## SirEarl

I'll post my picture in the "take a picture now!" thread...


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> I'll take this as a compliment.. Thank you.


Haha, that was a compliment. Now, if you took a video and said "Hi, this is JayShambles" you would crush any doubts. You should do that.

This is me, btw


----------



## Amy

despotic ocelot said:


> why'd you google a stock photo of a muscular person with half his body tattooed and try to pass it off as yourself.
> 
> Don't you know stock photos are pretty easy to spot from a mile away. We've all gotten ads before.





drunk parrot said:


> haha, that was a compliment. Now, if you took a video and said "hi, this is jayshambles" you would crush any doubts. You should do that.
> 
> This is me, btw


looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## WamphyriThrall

JayShambles said:


> Poaahh 10/10... And because I love the attention here a post chest workout selfie..


It's like a challenge - can you find where my stomach hair ends?


----------



## Because_why_not

Drunk Parrot said:


> Haha, that was a compliment. Now, if you took a video and said "Hi, this is JayShambles" you would crush any doubts. You should do that.
> 
> This is me, btw


10/10 would bang on repeat!! (Hopefully I don't rip you.)


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Why'd you google a stock photo of a muscular person with half his body tattooed and try to pass it off as yourself.
> 
> Don't you know stock photos are pretty easy to spot from a mile away. We've all gotten ads before.


That's pretty much the reaction of a teen who spends too much time in his bedroom.


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> Haha, that was a compliment. Now, if you took a video and said "Hi, this is JayShambles" you would crush any doubts. You should do that.
> 
> This is me, btw


Lolololol


----------



## MolaMola

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Why'd you google a stock photo of a muscular person with half his body tattooed and try to pass it off as yourself.
> 
> Don't you know stock photos are pretty easy to spot from a mile away. We've all gotten ads before.


He was giving you a sneaky compliment Mr. @JayShambles aka the PerC Resident Underwear Model. yeowzaa!

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## g_w

WamphyriThrall said:


> It's like a challenge - can you find where my stomach hair ends?


Right about the navel, I'd say.


----------



## Elisa Artista

These stock and stock like photos have set a high standard, but I'll brave the waters. I'll throw in a professionally take photo for good measure.


----------



## JayShambles

NewMango said:


> He was giving you a sneaky compliment Mr. @JayShambles aka the PerC Resident Underwear Model. yeowzaa!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


Lol you my gal... You get me


----------



## Parrot

NewMango said:


> He was giving you a sneaky compliment Mr. @JayShambles aka the PerC Resident Underwear Model. yeowzaa!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


You sure are thirsty, gurl


----------



## JayShambles

Elisa Artista said:


> These stock and stock like photos have set a high standard, but I'll brave the waters. I'll throw in a professionally take photo for good measure.
> 
> View attachment 576090
> 
> View attachment 576106
> 
> View attachment 576098


Riding a horse is on my bucket list.. Next time I'm in the states we can consider it a date between friends.


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> You sure are thirsty, gurl


Nah, she's just got a lovely soul.. It's an ENFP thing


----------



## WamphyriThrall

g_w said:


> Right about the navel, I'd say.


One of my favorite body parts


----------



## MolaMola

Elisa Artista said:


> These stock and stock like photos have set a high standard, but I'll brave the waters. I'll throw in a professionally take photo for good measure.
> 
> View attachment 576090
> 
> View attachment 576106
> 
> View attachment 576098


Oooh you're classy¡ Love it.

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MolaMola

Drunk Parrot said:


> You sure are thirsty, gurl


No, @JayShambles is my ENFP brother! Anyway i have no problem appreciating a sexy muscled bod. As an ex-athlete myself, I know looking like that takes a lot of work!

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## _Ionic

NewMango said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


You remind me of the girl in the movie about the rapper Eminem, the girl who he met at the club lmao


----------



## MolaMola

_Ionic said:


> You remind me of the girl in the movie about the rapper Eminem, the girl who he met at the club lmao


.......huh o.0


----------



## _Ionic

NewMango said:


> .......huh o.0


Lmao I don't mean that as a bad thing, just you look like that person lol. But in all seriousness, you are rather cute and attractive and have nice fashion sense because those boots look great on you.


----------



## Sygma

NewMango said:


> .......huh o.0


Just add a bit more of cocaine to your touch and you'll be golden


----------



## MolaMola

_Ionic said:


> Lmao I don't mean that as a bad thing, just you look like that person lol. But in all seriousness, you are rather cute and attractive and have nice fashion sense because those boots look great on you.


Haha it's ok, thanks I appreciate the compliment. XD I was just confused!


----------



## MolaMola

Sygma said:


> Just add a bit more of cocaine to your touch and you'll be golden


I like my septum without any holes burned through the middle thank you very much XD


----------



## Acrylic

Tsubaki said:


> Psssssst!
> 
> The first rule of PerC Skype chat is: You do not talk about PerC Skype chat.
> The second rule of PerC Skype chat is: _You do not talk about PerC Skype chat._


What about rule 8 that says 'if this is your first time hearing about PerC Skype Chat, you have to chat'.

This is certainly the first time I heard about it... which means someone's been breaking the first 2 rules of PerC Skype Chat.


----------



## Tsubaki

Despotic Ocelot said:


> What about rule 8 that says 'if this is your first time hearing about PerC Skype Chat, you have to chat'.
> 
> This is certainly the first time I heard about it... which means someone's been breaking the first 2 rules of PerC Skype Chat.


I am an ENTP. Who cares about the rules?! Let's go set something on fire \öwö/


----------



## Elisa Artista

Sygma said:


> Shoot.


You look like a younger Vince Vaughn.


----------



## Privy

Sygma said:


> Shoot.


Fuego


----------



## Privy

I like filters. _Judge me._


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

You have a beautiful eye shape  @SavvyNavvy


----------



## Privy

xTheCaramelQueenx said:


> You have a beautiful eye shape  @SavvyNavvy













thank you :]


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

@SavvyNavvy <3 <3


----------



## AddictiveMuse

mhysa said:


> i have, i never take pictures of myself anymore though so i'll share some old ones
> 
> View attachment 576866
> 
> 
> View attachment 576874
> 
> 
> View attachment 576882


The last one was lady boner worthy

@Sygma I like your body type. The length. You just look like a nice tall dude. Especially your hands.

As a 5'2 lady I suppose it's selfish of me to like tall people given that a majority of people are usually taller than me but I like tall humans


----------



## ai.tran.75

Sygma said:


> Shoot.


If you're really in San Francisco - we should hang


----------



## Sygma

AddictiveMuse said:


> The last one was lady boner worthy
> 
> @Sygma I like your body type. The length. You just look like a nice tall dude. Especially your hands.
> 
> As a 5'2 lady I suppose it's selfish of me to like tall people given that a majority of people are usually taller than me but I like tall humans


Thanks lady. I'm 6'3
@ai.tran.75 

Sadly I'm still near Paris, but I'll keep that in mind


----------



## leftover crack

Despotic Ocelot said:


> I meant to reply to this but never did.
> 
> I have an extreme disparity between real life and picture for some reason lol. Not my opinion, just going off of people's reactions lol. There's a couple of people that actually stopped talking to me altogether after seeing what I looked like.
> 
> Video would be good, but my camera is the one that came with the computer so it's a feeble 4 mp. If I get a better camera, which I want to, then I would post a video lol.
> 
> Now this is making me sound like the hunchback of Notre Dame lololol... I don't think it gets to that level of badness, it's just that the medium of pictures is not very kind to me. Although since I have a feeling you wouldn't judge me (you have a metaphysical wise/sage vibe about you) I would not be averse to showing you, but while covering it with my hands so others can't see, like if I was at a card table looking at my cards lol.


I relate so much it hurts


----------



## Sygma

SavvyNavvy said:


> Fuego


Caramba !

Loved the filters you used by the way. Very serene kind of vibe, the second one is fantastic. Guess I'm an easy catch whenever it come down to magnetic eyes


----------



## Dora

Damn, @JayShambles! That's where genetics and hard work come together to create someone stunning!


----------



## Dora

Alright, I'm going to try my hand at this. I'm far from conventionally beautiful, am chubbier and far more muscular than the average chick, but I like the way these pictures worked out.


----------



## MolaMola

Dora said:


> Alright, I'm going to try my hand at this. I'm far from conventionally beautiful, am chubbier and far more muscular than the average chick, but I like the way these pictures worked out.


Wtf are you talking about? You're beautiful! And I love the pink hair.

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

Dora said:


> Alright, I'm going to try my hand at this. I'm far from conventionally beautiful, am chubbier and far more muscular than the average chick, but I like the way these pictures worked out.


You are very beautiful! And thanks for the kind words


----------



## Acrylic

Tsubaki said:


> I am an ENTP. Who cares about the rules?! Let's go set something on fire \öwö/


I was quoting Fight Club when he came in and saw new people, and said "I see a lot of new people here tonight. Looks like someone's been breaking the first 2 rules of Fight Club" lol.


----------



## pwowq

Arristokratik luuk? Guud, gud? Yes.








Got 4 complements for my outfit that night. 
Went there with 3 flowers, got home with none. Point was to give them away as I saw fit.

Most of you look decent or better. Humans is the best looking monkey around.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

No. Go back to where you belong - on the board of a guillotine.


----------



## JayShambles

I haven't been completely honest with you guys and wanted to clear something up. 
Under the mask reveals my true identity. 

Give me your rating! 

For one of my good friends, and an absolutely beautiful ENFJ - here's a link for all business inquiries about prosthetic makeup for film: - check her out! 
I'll save my talk about how big of crush I had on her on the PerC crush thread. 

https://m.facebook.com/danielle.ruth.5


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I have partaken in the painting of the face









You can see where the make up ends and my neck begins. I fixed that up after I took the above image. 



















Kristen Stewart impression.


----------



## Wild

AddictiveMuse said:


> I have partaken in the painting of the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see where the make up ends and my neck begins. I fixed that up after I took the above image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen Stewart impression.


You're gorgeous. You could easily be an actress or something similar.


----------



## bubblePOP

Unfortunately I have this bad habit of making the same face in every stupid picture I take, so I'm sorry that my facial expressions are very few and far between.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Wild said:


> You're gorgeous. You could easily be an actress or something similar.


Ha! If only I was an actress - that way I could have someone do my makeup for me instead of me just sitting, puzzled, with eyeliner in hand and no clue what to do with it. 

Thank you. I can't quite work out whether it's sarcasm or not but for the sake of my ego I'm gonna read it as if it's genuine.


----------



## Morfy

I was bored at work so I decided to make a super cringe bathroom mirror selfie with flash on. 
Please rate for cringe / 10


----------



## Dora

Morfinyon said:


> I was bored at work so I decided to make a super cringe bathroom mirror selfie with flash on.
> Please rate for cringe / 10


Well, it's a bathroom selfie... but you look good:wink:


----------



## JayShambles

SavvyNavvy said:


> I like filters. _Judge me._


I Like filters too, but in your case, filters can only underestimate the beauty behind it all. 
Therefore you deserve more appreciated compliments and ratings. But you don't mind because you're cool as fuck


----------



## JayShambles

JayShambles said:


> I Like filters too, but in your case, filters can only underestimate the beauty behind it all.
> Therefore you deserve more appreciated compliments and ratings. But you don't mind because you're cool as fuck


Oh and I have proof.. She's mint


----------



## Parrot

Morfinyon said:


> I was bored at work so I decided to make a super cringe bathroom mirror selfie with flash on.
> Please rate for cringe / 10


Whenever you die, in an attempted revolution, the media will show your face and I think people will be sad.


----------



## Morfy

Drunk Parrot said:


> Whenever you die, in an attempted revolution, the media will show your face and I think people will be sad.


Wat?


----------



## Privy

JayShambles said:


> Oh and I have proof.. She's mint


been reading have we? hahaha


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Donovan

AddictiveMuse said:


> Ha! If only I was an actress - that way I could have someone do my makeup for me instead of me just sitting, puzzled, with eyeliner in hand and no clue what to do with it.
> 
> Thank you. I can't quite work out whether it's sarcasm or not but for the sake of my ego I'm gonna read it as if it's genuine.


naw, no sarcasm. or at least there shouldn't be. 

your hair looks better like that too. doesn't hide the shape of your face (not trying to creep, i just have a crazy good memory). 




Morfinyon said:


> Wat?


not sure exactly what he means, but i can find meaning in it. 
"when you die starting a revolution... people will be sad [because]" they'll see a boyish face. an innocent face, and not one they can pit their hatred and misconceptions against. they'll see a loss, and not the fortunate death of a beast. they'll see a problem, if someone like you died, and if someone "like you" could have seen fit for himself to die. 
their perspective will be different than what it could have been.


----------



## Morfy

Despotic Ocelot said:


> You're always saying this about yourself, at every turn you're like "I'm the worst, omg you've never seen anything so bad. here comes the picture, cover your eyes, COVER YOUR EYES"
> 
> But then on the other hand you're like...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me tell you about blowjobs. If they're not mindblowingly good... don't even bother. Just stop the girl from what she's doing, and ask if she wants to go for dinner and a movie instead.
> 
> Now you may be thinking, is it worth doing all that over something that is just ok? I see ok movies all the time, and I don't ask for my money back. Take it from me, a guy who's had more blowjobs than times you've blinked today... it's just not worth it if they're just ok, and you are wasting time in your life you'll never get back that can go to better things.


Wtf?


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Morfy

Despotic Ocelot said:


> It's one of them there, whadda ya call 'em... jokes.
> 
> It's based on how your posts always say you're 'cringe worthy' and '1 out of 10'... and juxtaposes it with what you said about blowjobs, and that if it's anything less than the best blowjob you ever had, then it's absolutely not worth it.
> 
> When you take a guy who considers himself so wretched, getting so many blowjobs that anything less than the 'mindblowingly good ones' are just horrible... the juxtaposition of the two makes for the joke.
> 
> God it really ruins it when I have to explain a joke lol.


I never claimed that I'd be getting very many blowjobs though lol. Not to mention that you still remembering this and digging up that post in a totally unrelated thread is borderline creepy.


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Marshy

please rate me


----------



## Morfy

Despotic Ocelot said:


> So you don't get many blowjobs... but nonetheless if they're not mindblowingly good, then it's awful?
> 
> This must be one of those things people have specific to them, that no one else has lol. Like how if someone orders at a restaurant and it doesn't have the exact amount of ingredients he requested down to the ounce... then the whole dinner is ruined.
> 
> Or how you could safely assume most people are scared of clowns... but there'll be one person out there who has a cuckold fetish involving a clown. He'd want one to fuck his wife while he films it.
> 
> Everyone has a pet peeve or a guilty pleasure specific to them that no one else has... and this might be yours lol. "If it's not the best, most mindblowingly good blowjob I've ever had... get those pouty lips and deep throat away from me!"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeez, referencing something from barely over 2 weeks ago for a joke is scary?
> 
> Kind of what I do, I reference a lot more than one thing for improv related stuff... blame the wiring I got when my fetal self's brain was coalescing and coming together within the confines of the life giving placenta and umbilical cord.


Blowjobs just don't do much for me in general. I don't find them appealing and they don't really feel that good unless they're extraordinarily good. So if someone is average at giving head it will be more of a turn off for me than anything else.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Morfinyon said:


> Blowjobs just don't do much for me in general. I don't find them appealing and they don't really feel that good unless they're extraordinarily good. So if someone is average at giving head it will be more of a turn off for me than anything else.


What about giving them?


----------



## Morfy

WamphyriThrall said:


> What about giving them?


That I like =p
But enough derailing for now.


----------



## JayShambles

AddictiveMuse said:


> I have partaken in the painting of the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see where the make up ends and my neck begins. I fixed that up after I took the above image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen Stewart impression.


You definitely look like you have to potential to steal plentiful girls, except for mine of course.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

She does look more "ethnic in that picture", which is all the better, if you ask me.

That settles it: Queer girls are the best.


----------



## JayShambles

Half Aussie, half Italian/Greek, but when asked what ethnicity she is is usually replied with "straight Aussie mate".


----------



## AddictiveMuse

JayShambles said:


> You definitely look like you have to potential to steal plentiful girls, except for mine of course.


I'd need abs and a dick for that and that's just _too_ much commitment for a bisexual lady like myself. 



WamphyriThrall said:


> She does look more "ethnic in that picture", which is all the better, if you ask me.
> 
> That settles it: Queer girls are the best.


I can't believe it took me like five minutes to figure out what you meant by ethnic >.<

Also we are. I 100% agree. We're so much cooler too.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Heh, one of my other online friends is Mexican/Venezuelan, and normally has light skin, but lately definitely on the reddish/brown side ^^


----------



## Rose for a Heart

Some selfies I have posted on here:


----------



## JayShambles

Rose for a Heart said:


> Some selfies I have posted on here:


Beautiful and exotic.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

AddictiveMuse said:


> I have partaken in the painting of the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see where the make up ends and my neck begins. I fixed that up after I took the above image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen Stewart impression.


*insert inlove emoji*


----------



## Sygma

AddictiveMuse said:


> I have partaken in the painting of the face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see where the make up ends and my neck begins. I fixed that up after I took the above image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristen Stewart impression.



The last one is very very good ! you have nice traits


----------



## JayShambles

JayShambles said:


> You definitely look like you have to potential to steal plentiful girls, except for mine of course.


Actually, if you had a nose ring, one side of your head shaved, dyed blonde hair and full sleeve tattoo, you'd be sexy as fuck.

My ex would definitely have a crack at you then. @AddictiveMuse


----------



## AddictiveMuse

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> *insert inlove emoji*


*insert flattered emoji*


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

JayShambles said:


> Actually, if you had a nose ring, one side of your head shaved, dyed blonde hair and full sleeve tattoo, you'd be sexy as fuck.
> 
> My ex would definitely have a crack at you then. @AddictiveMuse


Is this supposed to be a compliment?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

JayShambles said:


> Actually, if you had a nose ring, one side of your head shaved, dyed blonde hair and full sleeve tattoo, you'd be sexy as fuck.
> 
> My ex would definitely have a crack at you then. @AddictiveMuse


Hah and gay as fuck. 

I do want a couple tattoos. Just like some little things at first that are easy to cover up because I need a job. But I really really love those Japanese style sleeve tattoos. Is that cliche? Probably. Only a 3/4 sleeve for me though. 

Thank you @Sygma


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Moonious said:


> Is this supposed to be a compliment?


If his ex is as hot as he is it was probably intended as a compliment. 

I'm not changing how I look for anyone else but me though. 

Also Moony <3


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

AddictiveMuse said:


> *insert flattered emoji*


Might I add I like you as you are. Don't fix what ain't broken.


----------



## JayShambles

AddictiveMuse said:


> Hah and gay as fuck.
> 
> I do want a couple tattoos. Just like some little things at first that are easy to cover up because I need a job. But I really really love those Japanese style sleeve tattoos. Is that cliche? Probably. Only a 3/4 sleeve for me though.
> 
> Thank you @Sygma


LOL @ gay as fuck.. You have a point. 

As for Japanese style tattoos I'd be able to recommend a few wherever you live.. It was funny when everyone Tom, Dick & Harry had assume my sleeve was a tribal one.. I was counting how many dick heads could say "tribal"'in a certain amount of time.










Got It done in Tokyo.. Costs a fortune, but they do great work.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

AddictiveMuse said:


> If his ex is as hot as he is it was probably intended as a compliment.


then why not himself? lol
especially as attractive as he is :wink: 




> I'm not changing how I look for anyone else but me though.
> 
> Also Moony <3


dont change <3


----------



## JayShambles

Moonious said:


> then why not himself? lol
> especially as attractive as he is :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont change <3


My ex was bi sexual.. She looked almost identical to Tila Tequilla. It's a complement


----------



## AddictiveMuse

JayShambles said:


> My ex was bi sexual.. She looked almost identical to Tila Tequilla. It's a complement


At first I thought this Tequila lady was a porn star lol but now that I look her up I'm not sure. 

Honestly though? Not my type.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Hey, I just came by.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

AddictiveMuse said:


> The last one was lady boner worthy
> 
> @*Sygma* I like your body type. The length. You just look like a nice tall dude. Especially your hands.
> 
> As a 5'2 lady I suppose it's selfish of me to like tall people given that a majority of people are usually taller than me but I like tall humans


It seems like a lot of women are actually 5'2", even though the normal height for a woman is supposed to be 5'5"? it's weird.


I like that height. I wonder if that says anything bad about me. I like midgets and vertically challenged people.


----------



## ShinyHappyPeople

Meteoric Shadows said:


> It seems like a lot of women are actually 5'2", even though the normal height for a woman is supposed to be 5'5"? it's weird.


Woah, crazy how statistics works like that where some people are shorter than average and some are taller.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I live in da hood, bad boy street cred ftw


----------



## ShadowsRunner

ShinyHappyPeople said:


> Woah, crazy how statistics works like that where some people are shorter than average and some are taller.


Hey.

Hey.


This is why you spend every night alone by your computer with your penis in your hand and tears streaming down your face.Y

ou know wha he Silver Surfer is doing in my avatar? he's comin' ta slap a hoe. You best be watchin' out or you gonna get some.


----------



## JayShambles

I just have stiffies for everyone here.


----------



## SevSevens

* *


----------



## Rafiki

hard to compete with that^
my trip to Israel


----------



## Acrylic

When @JayShambles walks in the door, 10 seconds of this plays.

It has to be a door, it will only play when a door of some kind is opening and JayShambles walks through it. If it's an area connected to another area without a door then it won't happen


----------



## JayShambles

Awe, I can't see the video


----------



## Rafiki

@SavvyNavvy

you again....


----------



## JayShambles

Hi @SavvyNavvy


----------



## Privy

pancaketreehouse said:


> @SavvyNavvy
> 
> you again....


----------



## mhysa

Elisa Artista said:


> :dry:
> 
> I would honestly consider myself about a 7, which I'm fine with. I'm an Enneagram 5, so that's not my primary concern. I workout, but I wouldn't compare myself with Allison Stokke. I appreciate the comparison, but I'm not that delusional.


lmao i love it when the thread turns into an opportunity for gross dudes to neg you and compare you to a fucking porn star (no shame in my game when it comes to porn stars but it's an uncomfortable comparison for a lot of women). 

fuck 'em, you're gorgeous bb. <3 

my makeup went well today and i was excited so i'm back to hit y'all with the dead-eye stare whaaaaat

and also apparently show off our new bookshelf that i'm really excited about even though i look like i'm going "eh"


----------



## Morfy

mhysa said:


> lmao i love it when the thread turns into an opportunity for gross dudes to neg you and compare you to a fucking porn star (no shame in my game when it comes to porn stars but it's an uncomfortable comparison for a lot of women).
> 
> fuck 'em, you're gorgeous bb. <3
> 
> my makeup went well today and i was excited so i'm back to hit y'all with the dead-eye stare whaaaaat
> 
> and also apparently show off our new bookshelf that i'm really excited about even though i look like i'm going "eh"
> 
> View attachment 581618
> 
> 
> View attachment 581626
> 
> 
> View attachment 581634


Please do my eyebrows for me OK.


----------



## mhysa

Morfinyon said:


> Please do my eyebrows for me OK.


let's get crackin'. i'm gonna give you the eyebrows that my very favorite PC correct SJW muslim-hugging communist liberal deserves.

speaking of which, i just noticed that you can see mr. mhysa's soviet union cap on the wall in that bookshelf pic.


----------



## Morfy

mhysa said:


> let's get crackin'. i'm gonna give you the eyebrows that my very favorite PC correct SJW muslim-hugging communist liberal deserves.


Mine are awful xD


----------



## IDontThinkSo

mhysa said:


> lmao i love it when the thread turns into an opportunity for gross dudes to neg you and compare you to a fucking porn star (no shame in my game when it comes to porn stars but it's an uncomfortable comparison for a lot of women).


Not as gross as your eyebrows. It's a hot or not thread. You post your pics to be judged, not to get automatic praise. I give you 5.5


----------



## mhysa

Morfinyon said:


> Mine are awful xD


i'm sure that's not true, they're just open for customization! if you mean they're thick then i'm pretty jealous, i want naturally bushy brows. and if they're thin then that just means more possibilities.


----------



## mhysa

IDontThinkSo said:


> Not as gross as your eyebrows. It's a hot or not thread. You post your pics to be judged, not to get automatic praise. I give you 5.5


i'm sorry i hurt your fee fees so much in that SJW spam thread. do you want some apple juice or a snack?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Were you going for "tomboy"? :3


----------



## mhysa

WamphyriThrall said:


> Were you going for "tomboy"? :3


who bb, me?

also i'm dying @ your signature, wellsy did great.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

mhysa said:


> i'm sorry i hurt your fee fees so much in that SJW spam thread. do you want some apple juice or a snack?


I'm sorry you need to attack me in other threads for no valid reason because you hate me.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

mhysa said:


> who bb, me?
> 
> also i'm dying @ your signature, wellsy did great.


Of course :laughing:


----------



## mhysa

IDontThinkSo said:


> I'm sorry you need to attack me in other threads for no valid reason because you hate me.


 no one's attacking you lil guy


----------



## mhysa

WamphyriThrall said:


> Of course :laughing:


haha i'm assuming you mean the haircut, i was going for "oh my god my hair is so fried from being an idiot in high school and not protecting it from all the bleach and shit that i did to it, time for a big chop." i'm down with the tomboy look but i'm very excited for it to get as long as it was before! <3


----------



## IDontThinkSo

mhysa said:


> no one's attacking you lil guy


Stop saying retarded things everyone can check one page before, you're shaming your future self.


----------



## Morfy

IDontThinkSo said:


> Stop saying retarded things everyone can check one page before, you're shaming your future self.


*checks*
*Sees how you baited her with a flame post*


----------



## mhysa

IDontThinkSo said:


> Stop saying retarded things everyone can check one page before, you're shaming your future self.


lol you need to calm down and stop getting so offended over everything, you just saw the post about "gross dudes" and assumed it was about you. i didn't even see that you'd posted anything until i went back and checked.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Are you drunk ? I am the only one who "neg" her pics and you commented her reaction to my vote so it is obvious that you targeted me. If not WHO? 

Stop harassing me, I'm no good material for romanticized abusive relationships.



Morfinyon said:


> *checks*
> *Sees how you baited her with a flame post*


Thank you for your very honest intervention.



Morfinyon said:


> i frequently lie and manipulate people.


----------



## Morfy

IDontThinkSo said:


> Are you drunk ? I am the only one who "neg" her pics and you commented her reaction to my vote so it is obvious that you targeted me. If not WHO?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your very honest intervention.


You sound very triggered.


----------



## mhysa

IDontThinkSo said:


> Are you drunk ? I am the only one who "neg" her pics and you commented her reaction to my vote so it is obvious that you targeted me. If not WHO?
> 
> Stop harassing me, I'm no good material for romanticized abusive relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your very honest intervention.


lmao i was referring to the post that actually compared her to the porn star (with picture included) from the user who has, on many occasions, posted creepy and insulting comments towards people on this thread. i see now that she was responding to you, but i didn't remember who you were until you quoted me later (with a bitter and inflammatory comment, but apparently i'm the one harrassing you lol).

you're projecting a lot here, sounds like you're going through something and should probably seek therapy. totally being serious here.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

mhysa said:


> lmao i was referring to the post that actually compared her to the porn star (with picture included) from the user who has, on many occasions, posted creepy and insulting comments towards people on this thread. i see now that she was responding to you, but i didn't remember who you were until you quoted me later.
> 
> you're projecting a lot here, sounds like you're going through something and should probably seek therapy. totally being serious here.


And magically you suddenly remember me because I react to your comment. That's amazing the difference one more post can do! lol

Oh well, you surely know a lot about therapies.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp

Despotic Ocelot said:


> *TAMIL TIGGER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bouncy, trouncy, flouncy is what tiggers do best!"
> 
> 
> 
> *SINISTER SUFI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I came to ihsan and kick ass. _And I'm all out of ihsan_"
> 
> 
> 
> *ROCK 'n ROLL RAJ*
> 
> "For those about to PerC... _we salute you_"


Wait wat


----------



## Neokortex

AddictiveMuse said:


> So/Sx look? I'm intrigued by this. What does each individual stacking look like in your opinion?


General rule is: if Sx is in blind spot, then the personality's self awareness (in relation to peers or to its body) is the least expressed on the outside. As Sx gets secondary or primary position, the closer the real inside personality comes outside, becomes expressed. So/Sxs have this fidgety look as if they were nervous, energized for want to appeal. Hence its a submissive look, not an assertive one.


----------



## Parrot

Neokortex said:


> General rule is: if Sx is in blind spot, then the personality's self awareness (in relation to peers or to its body) is the least expressed on the outside. As Sx gets secondary or primary position, the closer the real inside personality comes outside, becomes expressed. So/Sxs have this fidgety look as if they were nervous, energized for want to appeal. Hence its a submissive look, not an assertive one.


You just made this up. There are so many different factors that to chalk it up purely to instinctual variants is just ridiculous.

Being fidgety could possibly correlate to phobic type 6 (Which Addictive muse is), Tourettes, or drinking too much coffee when she took the picture. She might be so/sx, but the idea that you typed her based on that is arbitrary at best.


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Purrfessor

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Come on, I gotta get some points for Tamil Tigger. I took a violent organization in the Tamil Tigers, added one g, and ended up with Winnie the Pooh... AND it perfectly fits what you're like lol.
> 
> I don't get any points for the one letter alliteration and matching your personality AND making all the quotes for the other pictures alliterative too?


No points for you! *soup nazi voice*


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Purrfessor

Despotic Ocelot said:


> This is how you treat your across the ferry kin?


Oh you are a Seattleite?  my mistake


----------



## Rafiki

where are all the people to objectify?

being a bad role model is cool








resting on my wilted laurels


----------



## megmento

Yay I got to see the founder of the famous treehouse, 8/10, shoud be 10/10 if it weren't a half-baked smile 


* *


----------



## with water

I don't know why I ruin my perception of people by coming here to look at their faces...


----------



## Acrylic

with water said:


> I don't know why I ruin my perception of people by coming here to look at their faces...


There's an across the board 1 out of 10 for everyone who has posted a picture lol.

On the bad side... 1 out of 10 is crappy and only douches have taken it upon themselves to give them out. On the good side... at least everyone got one lol.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I'm a 5.1 out of 10 you have all lied to me.


----------



## Roman Empire

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm a 5.1 out of 10 you have all lied to me.


We just wanted to protect you, and we all love you so much, so we didn't want you to be hurt. We deluded you for your own sake. Appreciate lying and manipulation when it is rooted in good intentions.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

apa said:


> We just wanted to protect you, and we all love you so much, so we didn't want you to be hurt. We deluded you for your own sake. Appreciate lying and manipulation when it is rooted in good intentions.


You! You killed my father.
Yes, yes. All of us are victims. Look around, is what you see satisfaction? Or is it, bliss in ignorance?.
Now, either make the money and transcend your limitations. Or stay in your own league of averageness. Obesity is becoming the average my friends. Do you understand?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

apa said:


> We just wanted to protect you, and we all love you so much, so we didn't want you to be hurt. We deluded you for your own sake. Appreciate lying and manipulation when it is rooted in good intentions.


Manipulative & condescending af


----------



## AesSidhe

I just had to share this picture with all of you. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Rafiki

@Moonious
i summon you!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Moonious
> i summon you!


A typing moon has been summoned. :typingneko:


----------



## Rafiki

@Moonious

are you in here?
do u have a pic up?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

pancaketreehouse said:


> @Moonious
> 
> are you in here?
> do u have a pic up?


I do not :tongue:


----------



## Eset

Sup, just dropping by:











AesSidhe said:


> I just had to share this picture with all of you. <3 <3 <3


9/10.


----------



## Because_why_not

narcissistic said:


> Sup, just dropping by:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only saying this to deter others from you, baby  <3


----------



## WamphyriThrall

AesSidhe said:


> I just had to share this picture with all of you. <3 <3 <3


I never thought we would see you again! ;_;


----------



## AesSidhe

WamphyriThrall said:


> I never thought we would see you again! ;_;


You'll only 'see' me, when I have pretty selfies to share hahahahah :tongue:


----------



## panicattack

I will likely regret this...


----------



## Korra

@panicattack
No need for regrets; amaazzing!



Curious for opinions, long hair or short hair?


Long Hair

* *















Short Hair

* *















(Yes, I know my camera phone suckkkks)


----------



## Rafiki

7.97


----------



## Rafiki

@Korra


LONG


----------



## Catwalk

Korra said:


> Long Hair
> 
> * *


*Very nice -*- you have a marvelous *Babyface*™. :bwink: Remind(s) me of a mini Shamoy -- imagine in your 30's. 

https://www.instagram.com/shamoyy/?hl=en


----------



## Korra

My regrets for having this hair cut was valid, nooooooooO! :laughing:


----------



## AesSidhe

@Korra you're gorgeous with long hair <3 <3 <3


----------



## Rafiki

and from the side


----------



## panicattack

@Korra Both look nice, you've got good bone structure!

And thank you Avatar.


----------



## 45130

Korra said:


> Curious for opinions, long hair or short hair?
> 
> 
> Long Hair
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short Hair
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I know my camera phone suckkkks)


Holy f!! You look exactly like I imagined o_o
Long hair, but really it doesn't matter !


----------



## JayShambles

panicattack said:


> I will likely regret this...
> 
> View attachment 586298
> 
> 
> View attachment 586306


The dog is sooo cute


----------



## JayShambles

Please be gentle alright guys. Tops on this time.


----------



## Rafiki

this thread is mean
inattentive **


----------



## Neokortex

Drunk Parrot said:


> You just made this up. There are so many different factors that to chalk it up purely to instinctual variants is just ridiculous.
> 
> Being fidgety could possibly correlate to phobic type 6 (Which Addictive muse is), Tourettes, or drinking too much coffee when she took the picture. She might be so/sx, but the idea that you typed her based on that is arbitrary at best.


It's not, you evil parrot! I just didn't express all the parameters. There are some non-verbal traits I just have a really hard time putting into words, such as the way her eyes look, the angles her muscles are flexing in. These are patterns that I noticed with other so/sx-es a well. Their face is ultra-expressive compared to other types. They're like as if they've come off of anime or manga art. Suprised, in wonder, angsty. Probably you didn't like me typing her is because you're also an so/sx and based on the pics I saw you on you really seem to be trying hard to appeal. Putting in all that energy.


----------



## Amy

@Korra LONG HAIR PLEEEEASE, LONG HAIR LONG HAIR LONG HAIR LONG HAIR LONG HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!:kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:


----------



## JayShambles

The beginning of spring in Melbourne and the weather looking sexy af!


----------



## olonny

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 586330
> 
> and from the side
> View attachment 586338


oh, Hello there 

you'd be the kind of guy I'd stop at a bar to tell you that you are handsome.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I had to download a selfie camera to do this. I had 400 MB free but that was insufficient for a 4 MB app.


----------



## Rafiki

download a selfie camera? @Grandmaster Yoda


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

pancaketreehouse said:


> download a selfie camera? @Grandmaster Yoda


An app that automatically switches to the front facing camera and provides many effects to distort the original colors.


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> The beginning of spring in Melbourne and the weather looking sexy af!


AN ANGEL HAS FALLEN IN MELBOURNE, LOOK! HE'S STILL SHINING! :shocked:


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> AN ANGEL HAS FALLEN IN MELBOURNE, LOOK! HE'S STILL SHINING! :shocked:


I'm far from an angel, but thanks


----------



## Noctis

panicattack said:


> I will likely regret this...
> 
> View attachment 586298
> 
> 
> View attachment 586306


I'd give you 10/10


----------



## Noctis

Korra said:


> @*panicattack*
> No need for regrets; amaazzing!
> 
> 
> 
> Curious for opinions, long hair or short hair?
> 
> 
> Long Hair
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short Hair
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I know my camera phone suckkkks)


Al? Aladdin is that you?


----------



## Korra

Noctis said:


> Al? Aladdin is that you?


LOL

I cannot unsee... thanks a lot.


----------



## Sygma

pancaketreehouse said:


> where are all the people to objectify?
> 
> being a bad role model is cool
> View attachment 584898
> 
> 
> resting on my wilted laurels
> View attachment 584906


In a virtual hall of fame, yet taking real dust !


----------



## panicattack

Noctis said:


> I'd give you 10/10


You are very kind, if not generous, sir.


----------



## Sygma

panicattack said:


> I will likely regret this...
> 
> View attachment 586298
> 
> 
> View attachment 586306


I mean, you're drop dead gorgeous. No regrets


----------



## panicattack

Sygma said:


> I mean, you're drop dead gorgeous. No regrets


My brain tends to differ despite how purely subjective physical attractiveness is, but I really do appreciate it. Thank you...


----------



## JayShambles

@panicattack what's your ethnicity? You look identical to someone I know.. You're both very beautiful.
She's Filipino


----------



## panicattack

@JayShambles White, white, white. (My dancing betrays me immediately.) Portuguese on one side (which explains my coloring), but overall I'm so Canadian/Anglo-Saxon it's embarrassing.


----------



## Rafiki

shwing


----------



## JayShambles

@panicattack lol wuuut! Would have never guessed.


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> I'm far from an angel, but thanks


Mmmmmm, perhaps a god


----------



## Noctis

panicattack said:


> You are very kind, if not generous, sir.


No regrets at all.


----------



## Popinjay

panicattack said:


> I will likely regret this...
> 
> View attachment 586298
> 
> 
> View attachment 586306


Cairn Terrier?


----------



## Macrosapien

panicattack said:


> My brain tends to differ despite how purely subjective physical attractiveness is, but I really do appreciate it. Thank you...



stay this way! it makes you even more attractive.


----------



## panicattack

Popinjay said:


> Cairn Terrier?


West Highland White Terrier. He's so photogenic it's eerie. :tongue:


----------



## Sygma

panicattack said:


> My brain tends to differ despite how purely subjective physical attractiveness is, but I really do appreciate it. Thank you...


From one Ravenclaw to another, I'm sure you're even better from the inside


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Mmmmmm, perhaps a god


Don't be silly.

Post your photo. Brazilian girls are hawt


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> Don't be silly.
> 
> Post your photo. Brazilian girls are hawt


Naaaah.


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Naaaah.
> 
> View attachment 588218


Cheeky  

You're bringing sexy 'back' tho


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I had to download a selfie camera to do this. I had 400 MB free but that was insufficient for a 4 MB app.
> View attachment 587874


[:shocked:]8/10[/:kitteh:]


----------



## Roman Empire

JayShambles said:


> Cheeky
> 
> You're bringing sexy 'back' tho


I am too afraid of complimenting you based on your back, because it always turns out they look like a goat from the front (joke)


----------



## Kimchi

Congratulations to all of you. I lack the courage to post a picture of myself on a forum.


----------



## Korra

apa said:


> I am too afraid of complimenting you based on your back, because it always turns out they look like a goat from the front (joke)


I disagree.

* *


----------



## Amy

Dothraki said:


> Congratulations to all of you. I lack the courage to post a picture of myself on a forum.


I was like that before I started to put pics here. Now I overcame this :tongue:


----------



## Shade

Lets get some more pictures up in here


----------



## Neokortex

Karla said:


> AN ANGEL HAS FALLEN IN MELBOURNE, LOOK! HE'S STILL SHINING! :shocked:


Do angels have tattoos on their souls?


----------



## Amy

Neokortex said:


> Do angels have tattoos on their souls?


It's an optical illusion :dry:


----------



## Neokortex

Karla said:


> It's an optical illusion :dry:


Yeah, I remember Nietzsche saying something along those lines... something like..: "the problem of these citations from the internet is the difficulty to validate their authenticity." Real deep. :jupiter:


----------



## Amy

Neokortex said:


> Yeah, I remember Nietzsche saying something along those lines... something like..: "the problem of these citations from the internet is the difficulty to validate their authenticity." Real deep. :jupiter:


Nietzsche was a noble man.


----------



## Neokortex

Karla said:


> Nietzsche was a noble man.


A noble man with a dirty mind. D


----------



## Amy

Neokortex said:


> A noble man with a dirty mind. D


Elaborate


----------



## Neokortex

Karla said:


> Elaborate


Uhhm, I dunno. I was thinking about the optical illusion thing, like you saw angel, which is like the platonian ideas, the idealistic, perfect version of stuff, whereas reality is always but a mere shadow. Like shadows on a cave wall in Plato's cave metaphor. Signifiers of a reality but not the actual reality underlying it all.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The new iSight camera. Far superior to the garbage front facing camera I used in the last picture. The picture quality is very good.


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Just spray some perfume in the air.


So optimistic. So attractive. How does this persuade my exterior visualization of you? 
Your 'back' just became a 9, instead of an 8 out of 10.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

My camera increased my likeness.


----------



## JayShambles

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> My camera increased my likeness.


We've already confirmed that your camera takes no credit within your 'increased likeness'. And as far as I know your 'likeness' couldn't be increased anymore because it's reached the forums max. 

My next question is: how does one become intelligent enough to make the satisfaction of attention appear attractively humble from dissatisfaction?


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> My camera increased my likeness.


Maybe not. Just my lack of shame to rate you 9/10 :blushed:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JayShambles said:


> We've already confirmed that your camera takes no credit within your 'increased likeness'. And as far as I know your 'likeness' couldn't be increased anymore because it's reached the forums max.
> 
> My next question is: how does one become intelligent enough to make the satisfaction of attention appear attractively humble from dissatisfaction?


I always say that you need to start with the modern books. When you go to science class, you learn up to date information. So people who are still reading Aristotle and Augustine of Hippo, they are the ones who won't see a large improvement. For you, I recommend reading Barack Obama because he is a popular figure.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Karla said:


> Maybe not. Just my lack of shame to rate you 9/10 :blushed:


I thought last time was 8. Things are going up. My appearance is changing.


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Maybe not. Just my lack of shame to rate you 9/10 :blushed:


 @The Grand Master - This is the reason why people need to learn your ways of phantomzing seduction. The spotlight is too much for some, yet that doesn't mean attraction cannot be met through more intelligent means? Hahaha - #GrandMasterPimpDaddy


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JayShambles said:


> @The Grand Master - This is the reason why people need to learn your ways of phantomzing seduction. The spotlight is too much for some, yet that doesn't mean attraction cannot be met through more intelligent means? Hahaha - #GrandMasterPimpDaddy


Remember, insecurity plagues most people. So if you stop, you immediately have an advantage against most people. This is your chance.


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I thought last time was 8. Things are going up. My appearance is changing.


It was always amazing, in the first place :blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Karla said:


> It was always amazing, in the first place :blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh::blushed::kitteh:


You need to redirect your energies. I suggest buying a cat.


----------



## JayShambles

I love this guy ^^


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JayShambles said:


> I love this guy ^^


Here is the idea right now. We are kids and therefore cannot afford anything or legally own anything.
As a result, we must go to Mexico using your money.
That is okay because you own a lot of gold, we can go to cash 4 gold and get the cash money.


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> We've already confirmed that your camera takes no credit within your 'increased likeness'. And as far as I know your 'likeness' couldn't be increased anymore because it's reached the forums max.
> 
> My next question is: how does one become intelligent enough to make the satisfaction of attention appear attractively humble from dissatisfaction?


Lol, right now I understood your question!


----------



## JayShambles

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Here is the idea right now. We are kids and therefore cannot afford anything or legally own anything.
> As a result, we must go to Mexico using your money.
> That is okay because you own a lot of gold, we can go to cash 4 gold and get the cash money.


I'd be happy to contribute, although does the dirtiness or cleanliness of the money resemble its value to you?.. if not, where do i begin?


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You need to redirect your energies. I suggest buying a cat.


Unfortunately I can't, so my energies are totally focused here


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Lol, right now I understood your question!


This is the secret that the opposite sex isn't supposed to know. It's less affective than a white lie, yet potentially more affective than a gold bullion block to a gold digger.


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> I'd be happy to contribute, although does the dirtiness or cleanliness of the money resemble its value to you?.. if not, where do i begin?





JayShambles said:


> This is the secret that the opposite sex isn't supposed to know. It's less affective than a white lie, yet potentially more affective than a gold bullion block to a gold digger.


Me and Google Translate are best friends now.


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Me and Google Translate are best friends now.


I'll ask my cousins to teach me Portuguese for your sake in future. 

You're cute. Why? Because I can't help but flirt


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> I'll ask my cousins to teach me Portuguese for your sake in future.
> 
> You're cute. Why? Because I can't help but flirt


Do they speak Portuguese?

:bored:


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Do they speak Portuguese?
> 
> :bored:


Obviously, señorita. #whatsup


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> Obviously, señorita. #whatsup


Nice "Portuguese"!


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Ok, I'll stop playing games. Be honest and rate me.
> 
> * *


That's not you


----------



## blahblehmeh

Not sure why I'm here...haha...sigh


----------



## Purrfessor

blahblehmeh said:


> View attachment 590002
> 
> Not sure why I'm here...haha...sigh


Wow nice hair


----------



## Groovy

panicattack said:


> I will likely regret this...
> 
> View attachment 586298
> 
> 
> View attachment 586306


You are heavenly.


----------



## Rafiki

agree, real cute


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> That's not you


HOW DO U DARE MAKING SUCH LIE TO ME?! :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> That's not you


HOW DO U DARE MAKING SUCH LIE TO ME?! :shocked::shocked::shocked:
(Double post)


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> HOW DO U DARE MAKING SUCH LIE TO ME?! :shocked::shocked::shocked:
> (Double post)


I'm confused  it was only an assumption. 
Maybe I should ask first before assuming.
So.. is that really you?


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> I'm confused  it was only an assumption.
> Maybe I should ask first before assuming.
> So.. is that really you?


Yeah, I'm 100% similar to Emma Watson :kitteh:
* *




That's not me, I'm joking :tongue:


----------



## Amy

blahblehmeh said:


> View attachment 590002
> 
> Not sure why I'm here...haha...sigh


You're so beautiful! 9/10!


----------



## Another Lost Cause

Karla said:


> You're so beautiful! 9/10!


Curious about the one point deduction.


----------



## Amy

Another Lost Cause said:


> Curious about the one point deduction.


Do you think she's a 10? I don't know why I give 9, maybe I have high standards. She can be a 10 for sure!


----------



## panicattack

blahblehmeh said:


> View attachment 590002
> 
> Not sure why I'm here...haha...sigh


I'm not sure why you're here either, because you are MODEL status! Gorgeous!


----------



## Eset

Why is everyone here so ugly?
Rate this mug:


----------



## Macrosapien

blahblehmeh said:


> View attachment 590002
> 
> Not sure why I'm here...haha...sigh


o my fing God.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

narcissistic said:


> Why is everyone here so ugly?
> Rate this mug:


The table appears to be excessively scratched.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

narcissistic said:


> Why is everyone here so ugly?
> Rate this mug:


Slightly luke warm, but not quite hot. 

I suppose it's good if you have a sensitive palette or cannot too easily handle boiling hot beverages being soaked all over your face. I mean, it's not like that would turn you into a hideously deformed monster or anything. I know for sure though, would certainly love to wrap my hand around it while I gently poor it all the way down my parted lips and hope it doesn't seep down my slightly and innocently unbuttoned shirt.


Mocha-frappe, I love you.

Kind of like Mcdonalds; only I'm really lovin' it, not just because it's convenient or I make poor health choices and do not respect myself. I am beautiful, no mattter what they say. I eat Mcdonalds on the patio, I eat Mcdonalds on the porch, I eat Mcdonalds at the basketball court.


I eat Mcdonalds----suspended in a dream; Ronald is after me. Ronald is forever.


----------



## Eset

Moonious said:


> The table appears to be excessively scratched.


Just adding flavour to my life.


----------



## Shinsei

narcissistic said:


> Why is everyone here so ugly?
> Rate this mug:


What Keyboard model is that?


----------



## The Lawyer

narcissistic said:


> Why is everyone here so ugly?
> Rate this mug:


The color is not bad in and of itself but it could use some pattern or an image.

The mug is far from ugly but looks pretty uninteresting. It doesn't stand out from other mugs in any distinctive way. It would be a 5/10, but I give it 6/10 for conformism, visually pleasing shape and decorating possibilities.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

But is the cup half empty!????? 


What is in that cup!!??


----------



## The Lawyer

This is just to forever destroy the imagination of anyone who might have ever imagined what I looked like


* *




This is your last chance to change your mind and leave my physical form to your imagination. 
100% natural, unphotoshopped and without filters and accessories, so that everyone can easily recognize me if they ever see me in person. Taken in a local hipster cafe.


* *















If I remind you of someone, that's probably because I have one of those faces. You know, those faces that don't stand out in any way, and can easily be confused for someone else's face.




I'm sorry. </3 I know that my fanboys and fangirls will forgive me one day for forever destroying their vision of me. I'm very selfish and inconsiderate. But I do have the best style in town!! xx 

Rating is optional, but I demand 10/10 for accessories.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

* *















Hawt or Nawt


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Needs more glasses ;<


----------



## Roman Empire

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt or Nawt


Do you want the truth or just fake validation?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

apa said:


> Do you want the truth or just fake validation?


Erm, if it's bad, pm it to me. If it's good, feel free to post ha


----------



## Roman Empire

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Erm, if it's bad, pm it to me. If it's good, feel free to post ha


Well I just even know what I am allowed to do and not do in this thread anymore. Last time when I followed the rules and gave an honest opinion with an explanation for "why", they decided I was trolling, even though I were not. So I asked a mod what I am allowed to say, and I got no reply.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

apa said:


> Well I just even know what I am allowed to do and not do in this thread anymore. Last time when I followed the rules and gave an honest opinion with an explanation for "why", they decided I was trolling, even though I were not. So I asked a mod what I am allowed to say, and I got no reply.


Ok well pm to m if you feel inclined lol.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

apa said:


> Do you want the truth or just fake validation?


Everyone's here for fake validation.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

apa said:


> Do you want the truth or just fake validation?


I think your truths would be the actually positive comments :tongue:


----------



## Roman Empire

Moonious said:


> I think your truths would be the actually positive comments :tongue:


----------



## Eset

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt or Nawt


Fake and gay.

Oh and btw there's bleach in the mug after seeing this image.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

narcissistic said:


> Fake and gay.
> 
> Oh and btw there's bleach in the mug after seeing this image.


Que?


----------



## Amy

narcissistic said:


> why is everyone here so ugly?
> Rate this mug:


Gosh you must have myopic eyes to not see the beauty in the people here
Start to use glasses, pleeeease


----------



## Eset

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Que?


Nue.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

narcissistic said:


> Nue.


I'm confused by your words, plz explain.


----------



## Eset

Karla said:


> Gosh you must have myopic eyes to not see the beauty in the people here
> Start to use glasses, pleeeease


No, you guys are just blind.
I see the real deal and all I see is: ugly.


----------



## Eset

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I'm confused by your words, plz explain.


I was making a joke out of you saying: "Que?"
i.e. I did not understand by what you meant so I responded with something that is not understandable (demonstrating).


----------



## Amy

narcissistic said:


> No, you guys are just blind.
> I see the real deal and all I see is: ugly.


LOL
You are weird
Or you just have different standards of beauty
Show us the "true beauty" oh wise narcissistic


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

narcissistic said:


> I was making a joke out of you saying: "Que?"
> i.e. I did not understand by what you meant so I responded with something that is not understandable (demonstrating).


I'm confused by you saying "Fake and gay", after quoting my picture in a post. Explain.


----------



## Eset

Karla said:


> LOL
> You are weird
> Or you just have different standards of beauty
> Show us the "true beauty" oh wise narcissistic


True beauty is: me.


----------



## Eset

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I'm confused by you saying "Fake and gay", after quoting my picture in a post. Explain.


"Fake and gay" is an old meme/joke that people used to use.
I used it because: how people were saying "I can either give you a real or fake response" which reminded me of: "Fake and gay".


----------



## Roman Empire

Karla said:


> LOL
> You are weird
> Or you just have different standards of beauty
> Show us the "true beauty" oh wise narcissistic


He has posted a lot of pictures. Wheres' yours?


----------



## Amy

apa said:


> He has posted a lot of pictures. Wheres' yours?


There's a button called "View Replies". Find it and my name, then click ok it. Enjoy.


----------



## Amy

narcissistic said:


> True beauty is: me.


Lol. What would I expect other answer from someone named narcissistic? You are handsome, but there are other people who are beautiful tho they may not be similar to you.


----------



## Eset

Karla said:


> You are handsome


Thanks,
that all I needed to know.


----------



## Roman Empire

Karla said:


> There's a button called "View Replies". Find it and my name, then click ok it. Enjoy.


Have you shared other pictures than your back?


----------



## Amy

apa said:


> Have you shared other pictures than your back?


Yep


----------



## Amy

narcissistic said:


> Thanks,
> that all I needed to know.


:laughing: You sillyyyyy


----------



## Amy

Btw, 8/10 for Children of The Bad Revolution. I think she's better without glasses :happy:


----------



## Roman Empire

Karla said:


> Yep


Never going to find them anyway. So nevermind.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

apa said:


> Never going to find them anyway. So nevermind.


This would give you the answer...


Karla said:


> There's a button called "View Replies". Find it and my name, then click ok it. Enjoy.


----------



## Roman Empire

Moonious said:


> This would give you the answer...


I know how to use the function, but because I don't want to spend my life browsing through her post history I am never going to find it. Makes sense?


----------



## Amy

apa said:


> Never going to find them anyway. So nevermind.


I can't be bothered to find them anyway. So nevermind :laughing:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

apa said:


> I know how to use the function, but because I don't want to spend my life browsing through her post history I am never going to find it. Makes sense?


Answer: not hot


----------



## Roman Empire

Moonious said:


> Answer: not hot


That is what I thought. So that is the reason why I wont use my resources skipping through 1000 of shitsposts to find her


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

apa said:


> That is what I thought. So that is the reason why I wont use my resources skipping through 1000 of shitsposts to find her


Your answer


----------



## Roman Empire

Moonious said:


> Your answer


Your eyes, your mouth, your heart.


----------



## Shade

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt or Nawt


Hawt, 7/10


----------



## Cotillion

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt or Nawt












that forced smile tho

that's the face i do when i'm being held at gunpoint by armed robbers and the pizza guy rings the door bell


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Cotillion said:


> that forced smile tho
> 
> that's the face i do when i'm being held at gunpoint by armed robbers and the pizza guy rings the door bell


Really lol I didn't think it was that forced. 

But if I don't smile, people say I look miserable lol wat do. Maybe I just have a RBF


----------



## johnnyyukon

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt or Nawt


hey baybuh


----------



## Eset

Hawt or Nawt


----------



## JayShambles

10/10 for the pose yeah fellas


----------



## JayShambles

Rate my fear out of 10. Will promise to answer you honestly.


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> Rate my fear out of 10. Will promise to answer you honestly.


-10/10


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> Rate my fear out of 10. Will promise to answer you honestly.


WOW MAN, BUNGEE JUMP! Now I'm aware of what you're doing :tongue: How was it?! :happy:


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> WOW MAN, BUNGEE JUMP! Now I'm aware of what you're doing :tongue: How was it?! :happy:


I'd say the fear was an 8... so your guess was close. I'd recommend bungeeing. It's something for everyone and it really makes you feel alive no matter how bored and empty you feel inside LOL


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> I'd say the fear was an 8... so your guess was close. I'd recommend bungeeing. It's something for everyone and it really makes you feel alive no matter how bored and empty you feel inside LOL


You mean, (-8)/10 , right? You look like excited instead of scared. Lol! Yeah I'll bungee some day, the problem i$ money. Ops, the lack of it :laughing: I'd do most of dangerous sports/activities out there, it's awesome!
How high was it? Did you scream? :tongue:


----------



## JayShambles

The fear for this was literally 1 or 2. Skydiving you're only gliding in the air, although I'd give the pain a 7/10 for the whole 80 seconds of my ear drums about to burst. So it's a pity I can't or shouldn't do it again because I wouldn't loved to do it somewhere with a beautiful view


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> Rate my fear out of 10. Will promise to answer you honestly.


I must be blind to not see it. NEW ZEALAND! WOW!


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> You mean, (-8)/10 , right? You look like excited instead of scared. Lol! Yeah I'll bungee some day, the problem i$ money. Ops, the lack of it :laughing: I'd do most of dangerous sports/activities out there, it's awesome!
> How high was it? Did you scream? :tongue:


It was the 2nd or 3rd highest in the world at 134m high and an 8 second free fall. I want to do the one in Macau as it's the highest I believe. May as well lose my life savings there while I'm at it


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> I must be blind to not see it. NEW ZEALAND! WOW!


New Zealand's South Island is one the most beautiful places I've travelled around. Buy a nice camera, hire a car and enjoy the ride every bit of the way. It was breathtaking, and each monstrosity of a mountain which was pretty much 9 mountains out of every 10 wound give you enormous vibrations of energy.. this was when I decided for myself that I'm not gonna settle without a holiday house between the mountains and glowing aqua blue lakes


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> I must be blind to not see it. NEW ZEALAND! WOW!


Although I'd love to visit Peru.. I've got posters of Machu Picchu on my wall as well as photos and hand made presents my sponsor child 'Adrian' has been making and sending me. They're the reasons why I want to visit. As soon as I arrive I'm picked up by my sponsor and his family and I'm able to stay at their house for a few days I'm assuming.. imagine the rewarding feeling of that. I'd definitely bring him back to Melbourne if his parents let me, just for a holiday thought. He's too young but I'd pay him decent to work for me so he'd have plenty of money to go back home with.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

JayShambles said:


> The fear for this was literally 1 or 2. Skydiving you're only gliding in the air, although I'd give the pain a 7/10 for the whole 80 seconds of my ear drums about to burst. So it's a pity I can't or shouldn't do it again because I wouldn't loved to do it somewhere with a beautiful view


Are you Superman or Lois lane? I can't tell.


----------



## JayShambles

Meteoric Shadows said:


> Are you Superman or Lois lane? I can't tell.


I ain't Superman, but he was uncomfortably generous enough for me to cut his lunch and share it with Ms. Lane over a coffee and chit chat


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> You mean, (-8)/10 , right? You look like excited instead of scared. Lol! Yeah I'll bungee some day, the problem i$ money. Ops, the lack of it :laughing: I'd do most of dangerous sports/activities out there, it's awesome!
> How high was it? Did you scream? :tongue:


I've got my video on DVD and the funniest part of it all is that I screamed like the biggest girl on the way down. Automatic reaction I guess :/
Dangerous sports are fun, but I wouldn't say that bungee jumping and sky diving are that dangerous. In fact, they're extremely safe. Im pretty sure statistics would state that you've got a higher chance of getting killed from a coconut falling on your head in Thailand than death by diving and bungeeing. 

Yup, these extreme sports cost a fortune, that's why you should go to Thailand to experience. Although you'd probably have more chance of catching aids from breathing than dying from the bungee rope snapping


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

JayShambles said:


> The fear for this was literally 1 or 2. Skydiving you're only gliding in the air, although I'd give the pain a 7/10 for the whole 80 seconds of my ear drums about to burst. So it's a pity I can't or shouldn't do it again because I wouldn't loved to do it somewhere with a beautiful view


Is that a booger on your forehead?

To quote @Drunk Parrot; evolution.


----------



## JayShambles

Moonious said:


> Is that a booger on your forehead?
> 
> To quote @Drunk Parrot; evolution.


It's the outcome of transforming from a mere Sayan to super Sayan. I cut the guys harness that was trying to air spoon me from my back because I learned how to fly in the process.


----------



## olonny

JayShambles said:


> If I'm genuinely bored and want to post more photos of myself because no one else is, am I more encouraged to do so from boredom or because i need to get over myself?


Oh yes please go ahead and delight us with your beauty opcorn:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

This was an unusual ENTP expression level.


----------



## JayShambles

olonny said:


> Oh yes please go ahead and delight us with your beauty opcorn:


Tops on or off?


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This was an unusual ENTP expression level.
> View attachment 592362


I love this pic! :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> Tops on or off?


Shut up and dance with me post pics :tongue:


----------



## JayShambles

Karla said:


> Shut up and dance with me post pics :tongue:












This is me at 20 or so


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JayShambles said:


> This is me at 20 or so


I'm telling you right now, middle aged males are more attractive to young females.


----------



## JayShambles

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm telling you right now, middle aged males are more attractive to young females.


I know 

Just giving this thread more spices and tastes


----------



## ShadowsRunner

That is one hella dirty bathroom mirror.

Just sayin'


----------



## JayShambles

Meteoric Shadows said:


> That is one hella dirty bathroom mirror.
> 
> Just sayin'


With the result of extremely clean teeth


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JayShambles said:


> I know
> 
> Just giving this thread more spices and tastes


I didn't grow white hair for, say, an autoimmune disorder or anything like that. I did it because of female attraction to older male features.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

JayShambles said:


> With the result of extremely clean teeth


You can't make an omelet without breaking an egg!


----------



## JayShambles

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> This was an unusual ENTP expression level.
> View attachment 592362


You sure do compliment the flamingo
(guessing) that you're holding


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JayShambles said:


> You sure do compliment the flamingo
> (guessing) that you're holding


Now I don't remember its name. They gave him a name.


----------



## JayShambles

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Now I don't remember its name. They gave him a name.


Can we all contribute towards giving him/her an identity and the authority to be the "hot or not" threads mascot?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JayShambles said:


> Can we all contribute towards giving him/her an identity and the authority to be the "hot or not" threads mascot?


No he or she must be allowed to sleep peacefully.

I recommend an experience in which we listen to elevator music while waiting for the next contestant.


----------



## JayShambles

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No he or she must be allowed to sleep peacefully.
> 
> I recommend an experience in which we listen to elevator music while waiting for the next contestant.


Will you do the honors first to avoid listening to the elevator sing


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JayShambles said:


> Will you do the honors first to avoid listening to the elevator sing


----------



## Groovy

camera quality was not my friend today


----------



## JayShambles

Here we go. Me and ma boy..


----------



## pwowq

Judge the fabulous WALL. Nvm the unshaven, morninghair, honey infront.







@Veggie. Yup, hot.


----------



## Maye

Veggie said:


> Halloween party time.


lol a fox!! How fitting for this thread xD


----------



## ShadowsRunner




----------



## Shinsei

JayShambles said:


> I'm in Melbourne.. such a shame


moving to Melbourne next year bruh


----------



## Saturniid

Well, uhh.


There's not a picture posted above me, and I'm kinda nervous about rating anyone anyway. D: Everyone is awesome.






So with that said, I guess I'll just leave this here. :I


----------



## Amy

Dagan Eldr said:


> Well, uhh.
> 
> 
> There's not a picture posted above me, and I'm kinda nervous about rating anyone anyway. D: Everyone is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with that said, I guess I'll just leave this here. :I


What a beautiful and long hair! :shocked:
8.5/10!


----------



## Roman Empire

pwowq said:


> Judge the fabulous WALL. Nvm the unshaven, morninghair, honey infront.
> View attachment 594617
> 
> @*Veggie* . Yup, hot.


You're hot, are you from Netherland?


----------



## Saturniid

Karla said:


> What a beautiful and long hair! :shocked:
> 8.5/10!


Aww, thanks! 

I haven't cut it in years and it's evil during the summer, but it's the best thing when winter hits. No cold arms! \o/


----------



## Sporadic Aura

edit


----------



## Rafiki

^nice


----------



## pwowq

apa said:


> You're hot, are you from Netherland?


Thank you. Nope.


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sporadic Aura said:


> View attachment 595042


The ladies must be all over you like bacteria on a sponge. 

<3


----------



## Sporadic Aura

AddictiveMuse said:


> The ladies must be all over you like bacteria on a sponge.
> 
> <3


I could not have come up with a sexier analogy if I tried! Thank you.

<3


----------



## Gabrilost

So... here i´m!


----------



## Amy

Sporadic Aura said:


> View attachment 595042


--------->Don't read this, it's stupid<----------


----------



## Hei

... You mean Arab, yeah? Muslim denotes someone who practises Islam, it is not an ethnicity...


----------



## Popinjay

Not worth it.


----------



## Hei

I'm not sure what Grumpy Cat is exactly supposed to communicate, it is too open to interpretation, but I assure you I am not the least bit grumpy. I'm trying to make sure they understand what they have just said.

Islam is roughly, if not, the second most diverse religion on Earth. Muslims are not really akin aesthetically, that idea comes from a Christian West centric culture. I only inform to look out for her interests, maybe I am not eloquent in doing so, but I do mean well. If she finds herself attracted to Arab features, and she then proceeds to flirt with an Arab person referring to them as Muslim things very well could go south if not just be very awkward.


----------



## Popinjay

The London Watch said:


> I'm not sure what Grumpy Cat is exactly supposed to communicate, it is too open to interpretation, but I assure you I am not the least bit grumpy. I'm trying to make sure they understand what they have just said.
> 
> Islam is roughly, if not, the second most diverse religion on Earth. Muslims are not really akin aesthetically, that idea comes from a Christian West centric culture. I only inform to look out for her interests, maybe I am not eloquent in doing so, but I do mean well. If she finds herself attracted to Arab features, and she then proceeds to flirt with an Arab person referring to them as Muslim things very well could go south if not just be very awkward.


I'm sorry...your words are reasonable. I've just lost all tolerance for so-called tolerant people that are really the ones who are intolerant (I'm not accusing you of being one of these people).

Anyway, I'm going to stop derailing this photo thread.


----------



## Amy

The London Watch said:


> ... You mean Arab, yeah? Muslim denotes someone who practises Islam, it is not an ethnicity...


Thanks, I didn't know that. Ima edit the post. I don't understand what Popinjay said, can you explain?


----------



## meaningless

Sporadic Aura said:


> View attachment 595042


Spaura is a 100000000000000000/10


----------



## Popinjay

Hi @*Karla* , my words were not directed at you...sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Amy

8.5 for Sporadic Aura.

Winter is coming.


----------



## Rafiki

apa said:


> You're hot, are you from Netherland?


are you Mike Posner?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

* *







This is the lower quality image for those of you who played that round.


----------



## Shinsei

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596634
> 
> 
> 
> This is the lower quality image for those of you who played that round.


Dayyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm. 

*[Insert Star wars reference here]*


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 596634
> 
> 
> 
> This is the lower quality image for those of you who played that round.


What a shame that no one sits on your side at the bus. People. Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Shinsei said:


> Dayyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm.
> 
> *[Insert Star wars reference here]*


*That's no moon, it's a space station.*


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Witch of Karma said:


> What a shame that no one sits on your side at the bus. People. Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft.


Yes, I wish more females would sit on my side of the seat. That would make them be sitting on top of me. Very nice.


----------



## Blue Soul

JayShambles said:


> With the result of extremely clean teeth


How are you cleaning your teeth with your mirror? :crazy:


----------



## JayShambles

Ghostly Vervain said:


> moving to Melbourne next year bruh


Melbourne's where it's at brah. Where you at now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

Blue Soul said:


> How are you cleaning your teeth with your mirror? :crazy:


I clean my teeth with a toothbrush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

Veggie said:


> Halloween party time.


Cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

Gabrilost said:


> So... here i´m!
> View attachment 595362


Looking suave bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes, I wish more females would sit on my side of the seat. That would make them be sitting on top of me. Very nice.


Giving them a poem card of Shakespeare or an "I teach Math lessons" card increases your chances!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Witch of Karma said:


> Giving them a poem card of Shakespeare or an "I teach Math lessons" card increases your chances!


I have math lessons for you.


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have math lessons for you.


Really? I like Math! I'll gladly accept your teachings :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Witch of Karma said:


> Really? I like Math! I'll gladly accept your teachings :kitteh:


Okay, but don't sit on top of me, I am likely more lightweight and nimble. Also more crush-worthy.


----------



## nicoloco90

@Veggie love your hair


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Sygma

nicoloco90 said:


> @JayShambles of all of mbti, INFJ's are generally killing it with their looks, I still wonder why that is.












Got checked out quite a bit by latina ladies, so thought I'd share some more INFJ hotness


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sygma said:


> Got checked out quite a bit by latina ladies, so thought I'd share some more INFJ hotness


Person in foreground: 7/10

Big lovely building that I can't tear my eyes off of: 10/10

You in Spain?


----------



## Sygma

AddictiveMuse said:


> Person in foreground: 7/10
> 
> Big lovely building that I can't tear my eyes off of: 10/10
> 
> You in Spain?


Came back yesterday, spent a week there. Went to Salou - Portaventura and ended up in Barcelona before going back to Paris

Sagrada Familia behind me in that photo ! have a couple more pics of that aswell as some crazy architecture if you're interested


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Sygma said:


> Came back yesterday, spent a week there. Went to Salou - Portaventura and ended up in Barcelona before going back to Paris
> 
> Sagrada Familia behind me in that photo ! have a couple more pics of that aswell as some crazy architecture if you're interested


Lovely. I really want to visit Spain. The entire globe ideally. 

I'd be down to see more pics of cool architecture.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Been lurking here for awhile.. this is probably the sexiest an INTJ sideways-glancing death stare will ever get, so I fold.


----------



## Sygma

AddictiveMuse said:


> Lovely. I really want to visit Spain. The entire globe ideally.
> 
> I'd be down to see more pics of cool architecture.


Coming your way


----------



## JayShambles

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> Been lurking here for awhile.. this is probably the sexiest an INTJ sideways-glancing death stare will ever get, so I fold.
> 
> View attachment 597482


Dude, you carry strong sex appeal. Dayum #nohomo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

-


----------



## Neokortex

Veggie said:


> Throwback! ...lol.


Throwback?? Then you must be a social subtype! For me, that song was just yesterday!

Now here's some real blast from the past!


----------



## Angina Jolie

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> Been lurking here for awhile.. this is probably the sexiest an INTJ sideways-glancing death stare will ever get, so I fold.
> 
> View attachment 597482


You are actually handsome. 8/10


----------



## ninjahitsawall

JayShambles said:


> Dude, you carry strong sex appeal. Dayum #nohomo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha thanks. I actually thought you were bi or gay, because you were commenting on other guys' pics, thought that was against the rules


----------



## JayShambles

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> Hahaha thanks. I actually thought you were bi or gay, because you were commenting on other guys' pics, thought that was against the rules


Hahah really? Not at all my friend.. Just showing the love is all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_w

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> Been lurking here for awhile.. this is probably the sexiest an INTJ sideways-glancing death stare will ever get, so I fold.
> 
> View attachment 597482


Ya know, you look like Jeff Goldblum in _Jurassic Park_. (Did you know he was also in _Earth Girls Are Easy_?)


----------



## ninjahitsawall

JayShambles said:


> Hahah really? Not at all my friend.. Just showing the love is all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may have misread lol.


> do not rate respond unless the person above is of your preferred gender (if you're bisexual, feel free to rate anyone)





g_w said:


> Ya know, you look like Jeff Goldblum in _Jurassic Park_. (Did you know he was also in _Earth Girls Are Easy_?)


Huh, I dont see that at all, except maybe the glasses and hair (my hair isn't curly though).


----------



## Shade

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> I may have misread lol.


No, you read correctly, but no-one follows the rules in this thread^^ You're supposed to rate someone from 1-10 and then post you're own picture, but there's hardly anyone doing that


----------



## AddictiveMuse

@NinjaBladesOfDoom is really attractive. You've got an awesome jawline. @Winnie The Booh is right. Nobody follows the rules. It's more fun that way though.


----------



## Roman Empire

Winnie The Booh said:


> No, you read correctly, but no-one follows the rules in this thread^^ You're supposed to rate someone from 1-10 and then post you're own picture, but there's hardly anyone doing that


I got infracted for following the rules of the thread. These picture threads is like 1% pictures, and 99% bs. You actually have to fight to even find a picture now a days. I wonder how many pages this thread would be if we removed all comments not posting a picture and a rating.


----------



## Shade

apa said:


> I got infracted for following the rules of the thread. These picture threads is like 1% pictures, and 99% bs. You actually have to fight to even find a picture now a days. I wonder how many pages this thread would be if we removed all comments not posting a picture and a rating.


Yeah, but I kinda like the bs as much as the pictures. Without all the talking and playful banter on this thread I doubt that many people would feel comfortable enough to actually post their pictures. In my relentless search for beautiful PerC members to silently admire from afar, I've read through this whole thread and I wouldn't want it to be any other way. 

If it was just brutally honest ratings of people's physical features, this thread would be like 6 pages long and there wouldn't be any INFx pictures. And we all know that us INFx are the cutest


----------



## Roman Empire

Winnie The Booh said:


> Yeah, but I kinda like the bs as much as the pictures. Without all the talking and playful banter on this thread I doubt that many people would feel comfortable enough to actually post their pictures. In my relentless search for beautiful PerC members to silently admire from afar, I've read through this whole thread and I wouldn't want it to be any other way.
> 
> If it was just brutally honest ratings of people's physical features, this thread would be like 6 pages long and there wouldn't be any INFx pictures. And we all know that us INFx are the cutest


Now you know this thread in and out. Can you tell me where Karlas picture is? I am too lazy to find it myself.


----------



## Shade

apa said:


> Now you know this thread in and out. Can you tell me where Karlas picture is? I am too lazy to find it myself.


Lol, it's not like I bookmark people's photos :tongue: I'm not sure if I've seen her picture in this thread, it might be that she made one of those posts where they leave the pic up for 10 minutes and then they remove it so that it just becomes an "invalid attachment"...

If you're that curious, just do a thread search for her name. Also, isn't she a pretty new member? just go back in the thread to around her join date and scroll through the pages until you find it, shouldn't take too long^^

Edit: or you know, ask her where it is? If she doesn't wanna tell you then you probably should respect that and leave it be.


----------



## Roman Empire

Winnie The Booh said:


> Lol, it's not like I bookmark people's photos :tongue: I'm not sure if I've seen her picture in this thread, it might be that she made one of those posts where they leave the pic up for 10 minutes and then they remove it so that it just becomes an "invalid attachment"...
> 
> If you're that curious, just do a thread search for her name. Also, isn't she a pretty new member? just go back in the thread to around her join date and scroll through the pages until you find it, shouldn't take too long^^


I was just kidding.


----------



## Shade

apa said:


> I was just kidding.


Oh sorry, thought you were one of those serious people :tongue: but now I see you're an ENTP, my bad^^


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Winnie The Booh said:


> No, you read correctly, but no-one follows the rules in this thread^^ You're supposed to rate someone from 1-10 and then post you're own picture, but there's hardly anyone doing that


Well there are non-rating responses, so sounds like technically those are allowed.



AddictiveMuse said:


> @NinjaBladesOfDoom is really attractive. You've got an awesome jawline. @Winnie The Booh is right. Nobody follows the rules. It's more fun that way though.


Thanks! I'm usually self-conscious about posting photos here, since for some reason I can be really unphotogenic..I'm usually better with candid shots :mellow: So good to know :tongue:

Also, case in point lol


----------



## Amy

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> Been lurking here for awhile.. this is probably the sexiest an INTJ sideways-glancing death stare will ever get, so I fold.
> 
> View attachment 597482


You're very handsome! 9/10


----------



## Saturniid

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> Been lurking here for awhile.. this is probably the sexiest an INTJ sideways-glancing death stare will ever get, so I fold.
> 
> View attachment 597482



You are ridiculously photogenic. Oh my god. :shocked:


----------



## Rafiki

Still think @*apa* looks like Mike Posner.

@@
__


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Dagan Eldr said:


> You are ridiculously photogenic. Oh my god. :shocked:


I'm actually not (sometimes I am with candid pics), that was like my 1 in 25 (give or take) photogenic shots, hence why I said "I fold" lmao


----------



## Saturniid

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> I'm actually not (sometimes I am with candid pics), that was like my 1 in 25 (give or take) photogenic shots, lmao



Pfft! _Only_ 25? Anything under 50 attempts is impressive photo skills in my book. Heh. :tongue: 

Meanwhile my phone gallery takes like 2 minutes to load because I never delete all my failed attempts... :dry:


But seriously, two thumbs up! It's a good picture.


----------



## Rafiki

thanks guys


----------



## ninjahitsawall

pancaketreehouse said:


> Still think @*apa* looks like Mike Posner.
> 
> @@
> __
> 
> View attachment 598793


You think you're cooler than us?

:anyone:

sorry, lame joke lol



Dagan Eldr said:


> Pfft! _Only_ 25? Anything under 50 attempts is impressive photo skills in my book. Heh. :tongue:
> 
> Meanwhile my phone gallery takes like 2 minutes to load because I never delete all my failed attempts... :dry:
> 
> 
> But seriously, two thumbs up! It's a good picture.


I delete all the bad ones right away, LOL. Your avatar pic isn't so bad either (assuming that's you) :tongue:


----------



## Saturniid

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> I delete all the bad ones right away, LOL. Your avatar pic isn't so bad either (assuming that's you) :tongue:


Haha, thank you.  Indeed it is--after like 60 attempts at a decent pose + lighting + camera positioning later. :dry: 

Ugh, what I'd give for a phone that didn't push me to shun the horrid quality of the front-facing camera. Much less frustration! Plus I'm pretty sure my SD card's memory availability would thank me. :tongue: Heh.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Dagan Eldr said:


> Haha, thank you.  Indeed it is--after like 60 attempts at a decent pose + lighting + camera positioning later. :dry:
> 
> Ugh, what I'd give for a phone that didn't push me to shun the horrid quality of the front-facing camera. Much less frustration! Plus I'm pretty sure my SD card's memory availability would thank me. :tongue: Heh.


yeah I don't use the front-facing. If I have to do a 'selfie' type thing (I don't like taking selfies lol) I hold the camera in front of a mirror, but with the lens facing towards me, that way I can see what I'm doing in the mirror. If the lighting bugs me enough I edit it afterwards. My camera makes pictures look oddly saturated (it looks kinda fake lol), so I usually have to do some filtering stuff anyways


----------



## Saturniid

NinjaBladesOfDoom said:


> yeah I don't use the front-facing. If I have to do a 'selfie' type thing (I don't like taking selfies lol) I hold the camera in front of a mirror, but with the lens facing towards me, that way I can see what I'm doing in the mirror. If the lighting bugs me enough I edit it afterwards. My camera makes pictures look oddly saturated (it looks kinda fake lol), so I usually have to do some filtering stuff anyways


Yup! That's pretty much what I do. Haha. Hey--it works! As for the quality of the pictures, PicsArt does wonders! It auto-balances lighting if you use any of its filters (lomography is the personal favorite) and it's an incredible sanity saver. I figured even if you don't take many... uhh.. 'selfies' (I still stare at that word awkwardly to this day), I should at least let you know about that for future reference if ever you might be curious! 
:tongue:


Edit: Goodness. Reading back on that, I sound like I'm trying to throw a sales pitch or something. :|


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Dagan Eldr said:


> Yup! That's pretty much what I do. Haha. Hey--it works! As for the quality of the pictures, PicsArt does wonders! It auto-balances lighting if you use any of its filters (lomography is the personal favorite) and it's an incredible sanity saver. I figured even if you don't take many... uhh.. 'selfies' (I still stare at that word awkwardly to this day), I should at least let you know about that for future reference if ever you might be curious!
> :tongue:


Thanks, didn't know that existed (I usually use Pixlr). And I hate the word selfie too, haha.


----------



## Rafiki

@NinjaBladesOfDoom

No that wasn't a lame joke!
Don't get off the stage, tell more!
Don't leave, no!
*tears shirt revealing Mike Posner chest*

Please don't gooooooooooooooo






now that's a lame joke^


----------



## marblecloud95

Dagan Eldr said:


> Yup! That's pretty much what I do. Haha. Hey--it works! As for the quality of the pictures, PicsArt does wonders! It auto-balances lighting if you use any of its filters (lomography is the personal favorite) and it's an incredible sanity saver. I figured even if you don't take many... uhh.. 'selfies' (I still stare at that word awkwardly to this day), I should at least let you know about that for future reference if ever you might be curious!
> :tongue:
> 
> 
> Edit: Goodness. Reading back on that, I sound like I'm trying to throw a sales pitch or something. :|


remember good photography is all about angles


----------



## Roman Empire

pancaketreehouse said:


> Still think @*apa* looks like Mike Posner.
> 
> @@
> __
> 
> View attachment 598793


----------



## Rafiki

What an emotional roller coaster watching that video, amirite?


Thanks @apa
much love


----------



## Cotillion

on a scale from







to









rate this hairstyle


----------



## Purrfessor

@Cotillion

I like it. Is the back short like the sides? 

And more importantly, how do you feel with that hair style?


----------



## Mange

Cotillion said:


> on a scale from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate this hairstyle


That's basically the haircut I just got so yeah. 10/10 imo


----------



## Cotillion

Stelliferous said:


> @*Cotillion*
> 
> I like it. Is the back short like the sides?
> 
> And more importantly, how do you feel with that hair style?


yes, i trim the back and the sides at 6-9mm

first time i grow them out, feels like












PrimitiveIII said:


> That's basically the haircut I just got so yeah. 10/10 imo


----------



## Sporadic Aura




----------



## Antipode

Where's all the handsome men!


----------



## Shade

There's one above and one below, we have you surrounded!


----------



## dizzycactus




----------



## AesSidhe

Distry said:


> There's one above and one below, we have you surrounded!
> 
> View attachment 602122


You're quite handsome and I love that slight smirk of yours, so I'd say 7.5



dizzycactus said:


> View attachment 602194


I love the fullness of your hair, I'd say like 6 or 6,5

soooooooooooo How about me?


----------



## dizzycactus

AesSidhe said:


> I love the fullness of your hair, I'd say like 6 or 6,5



Not me  another member

I like your eyes, maybe a 7 overall.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

pancaketreehouse said:


> Still think @*apa* looks like Mike Posner.
> 
> @@
> __
> 
> View attachment 598793


hawt as always


----------



## Shade

AesSidhe said:


> You're quite handsome and I love that slight smirk of yours, so I'd say 7.5
> 
> soooooooooooo How about me?


Naww, thank you :blushed: And you're a definite 8/10, just look at those feline eyes :kitteh:



pancaketreehouse said:


> Still think @*apa* looks like Mike Posner.
> 
> @@
> __
> 
> View attachment 598793


And I just realized who you've been reminding me of! Ever been told you look like Liam Hemsworth? Well, you do. A lot.

Or is it just me?


----------



## olonny

Spookacabaura said:


> View attachment 601730


Have you ever consider being a professional Jon Snow's doppelganger?


----------



## Rafiki

Distry said:


> Naww, thank you :blushed: And you're a definite 8/10, just look at those feline eyes :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just realized who you've been reminding me of! Ever been told you look like Liam Hemsworth? Well, you do. A lot.
> 
> Or is it just me?



Hahah, I have heard that before, but only once before, so you are the second person to make that comparison.
The celebrities I have gotten are: A "skinnier, sexier Seth Rogen", Jason Biggs and Sydney Crosby (only on online look-alike tests), Edward Cullen/Robert Pattinson, Jake Gyllenhaal, and Hugh Jackman/Wolverine.


----------



## Parrot

AesSidhe said:


> soooooooooooo How about me?


Looking good.


----------



## Saturniid

No picture to reference above my post, but figured I'd update with a better portrait since I can't edit my old one.

(You totally can't tell what I do with my spare time when I would otherwise probably be bored. )

Pre-SCA camping trip this weekend, and thus, most recent!


----------



## Eset

Sup gayboys;
today's a sad day, I smiled.
@Dagan Eldr
Unsure what's more creepier;
Your glare, or my smile.
Either way a solid 👌/👌


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Dagan Eldr said:


> No picture to reference above my post, but figured I'd update with a better portrait since I can't edit my old one.
> 
> (You totally can't tell what I do with my spare time when I would otherwise probably be bored. )
> 
> Pre-SCA camping trip this weekend, and thus, most recent!


Yeah....


----------



## Shinsei

Dagan Eldr said:


> No picture to reference above my post, but figured I'd update with a better portrait since I can't edit my old one.
> 
> (You totally can't tell what I do with my spare time when I would otherwise probably be bored. )
> 
> Pre-SCA camping trip this weekend, and thus, most recent!


Thats a definte 10/10


----------



## Wild

Distry said:


> There's one above and one below, we have you surrounded!
> 
> View attachment 602122


Wow, you're gorgeous


----------



## Saturniid

@narcissistic :

Ah, yes, I'm a master of cold glares, in truth. 
Your smile looks like someone just pushed your 'too far' button. :tongue: if that makes sense. Looks badass, though! And you have nice eyes.

8 outta 10 from me. 



@Spookacabaura :
Yeah? 

Yeah. :tongue: I enjoy taking photos too much, it seems. Heheh.



@Ghost Insane :

Aww, thanks! :tongue:


----------



## Shade

Wild said:


> Wow, you're gorgeous


Tihi, thank you :blushed:


----------



## Roman Empire

Distry said:


> There's one above and one below, we have you surrounded!
> 
> View attachment 602122


6/10


----------



## Roman Empire

Spookacabaura said:


> View attachment 601730


4/10


----------



## Roman Empire

dizzycactus said:


> View attachment 602194


1/10


----------



## Roman Empire

AesSidhe said:


> You're quite handsome and I love that slight smirk of yours, so I'd say 7.5
> 
> 
> 
> I love the fullness of your hair, I'd say like 6 or 6,5
> 
> soooooooooooo How about me?



4/10


----------



## Roman Empire

Cotillion said:


> on a scale from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rate this hairstyle


6/10


----------



## Roman Empire

pancaketreehouse said:


> Still think @*apa* looks like Mike Posner.
> 
> @@
> __
> 
> View attachment 598793


10/10


----------



## Doll




----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> View attachment 603226


4/10


----------



## Amy

@Cotillion 8/10
@Spookacabaura 8.5/10
@Distry 8/10
@dizzycactus 6.5/10
@AesSidhe 7.8/10
@Dagan Eldr 7.5/10
@narcissistic 8/10
@Doll 10/10 You look like a doll! Awwwww! :kitteh:

roud:


----------



## Cotillion

apa said:


> 6/10



















Wind said:


> @*Cotillion* 8/10


----------



## Roman Empire

Cotillion said:


>


Lol that video.


----------



## Amy

Cotillion said:


>


Lol! Why did you tattooed a 6 in your back?!


----------



## AesSidhe

@apa

After rating @Doll and me as 4s I'm really curious what kind of girls you rank higher 

Although the guys you rate, you give between 6/10 to 10/10 yet your profile says that you're into girls, hmmmm I wonder heheheh


----------



## Doll

AesSidhe said:


> @*apa*
> 
> After rating @*Doll* and me as 4s I'm really curious what kind of girls you rank higher
> 
> Although the one guy you rated, you gave a 10/10 yet your profile says that you're into girls, hmmmm I wonder heheheh


His obsession with displaying his straightness _is_ quite questionable.......


----------



## AesSidhe

Ohhh and @Doll did anyone ever tell you that you actually look a lot like Alice in Wonderland? 



Doll said:


> View attachment 603226


----------



## dizzycactus

AesSidhe said:


> @*apa*
> 
> After rating @*Doll* and me as 4s I'm really curious what kind of girls you rank higher
> 
> Although the guys you rate, you give between 6/10 to 10/10 yet your profile says that you're into girls, hmmmm I wonder heheheh


If my (IMO moderately pretty) wife gets a 1/10, then I'm afraid to post my own picture, as it may make him projectile-vomit his own computer to death.


----------



## Doll

AesSidhe said:


> Ohhh and @*Doll* did anyone ever tell you that you actually look a lot like Alice in Wonderland?


Thank you! That was actually the look I was going for on that day. 

You look a lot like my understudy in _Antigone_ - I know that doesn't mean anything to you, but she was gorgeous.



dizzycactus said:


> If my (IMO moderately pretty) wife gets a 1/10, then I'm afraid to post my own picture, as it may make him projectile-vomit his own computer to death.


His scale is probably: 

1- Drew Barrymore, 10 - Megan Fox. I'm sure he'll explain. 

Or we'll just get an avalanche of sausage metaphors assuring us of his sexuality.


----------



## AesSidhe

-Deleted for being inappropriate-


----------



## AesSidhe

Doll said:


> Thank you! That was actually the look I was going for on that day.
> 
> You look a lot like my understudy in _Antigone_ - I know that doesn't mean anything to you, but she was gorgeous.
> 
> 
> His scale is probably:
> 
> 1- Drew Barrymore, 10 - Megan Fox. I'm sure he'll explain.
> 
> Or we'll just get an avalanche of sausage metaphors assuring us of his sexuality.


But but but, Drew Barrymore is pretty, how could she be a 1? 

You really pulled of the look quite well, and it suits you 

And thank you for comparing me to your understudy, that's like really sweet of you <3


----------



## dizzycactus

AesSidhe said:


> Do it, too bad we can't see video recording of that actually happening HAHHAHAHAH
> 
> And since his profile says that he lives in a psychiatric hospital, he might have to be put in a straight jacket in the padded room after seeing your picture HAHAHAH D


Ok, well here's one with an unintentional bitchy resting face. I don't look this tired/washed out IRL. Camera contrasts/bad lighting etc.


----------



## Roman Empire

AesSidhe said:


> Do it, too bad we can't see video recording of that actually happening HAHHAHAHAH
> 
> And since his profile says that he lives in a psychiatric hospital, he might have to be put in a straight jacket in the padded room after seeing your picture HAHAHAH D


Aren't you taking this a little too far? Making fun of my location, and mental health. What's next, going to have a laugh at a cancer patient too?


----------



## Roman Empire

dizzycactus said:


> Ok, well here's one with an unintentional bitchy resting face. I don't look this tired/washed out IRL. Camera contrasts/bad lighting etc.
> 
> View attachment 603266




1/10


----------



## AesSidhe

apa said:


> Aren't you taking this a little too far? Making fun of my location, and mental health. What's next, going to have a laugh at a cancer patient too?


I apologize, I considered editing/deleting it, but I wasn't fast enough. I realize that it was extremely inappropriate behavior, as it might be interpreted as being a joke on all people with mental health issues. I personally deal with PTSD from being physically and mentally abused by my mother from my 5 till my 22, and often I deal with things by making jokes about them, it's a coping mechanism, but I realize that everyone deals with stuff differently, so I'm sorry for doing so. I'll go and delete my post now although you've already read it


----------



## AesSidhe

dizzycactus said:


> Ok, well here's one with an unintentional bitchy resting face. I don't look this tired/washed out IRL. Camera contrasts/bad lighting etc.
> 
> View attachment 603266


I'd love to hear the story about your eyebrow how it got that cut in it


----------



## Saturniid

AesSidhe said:


> I'd love to hear the story about your eyebrow how it got that cut in it


 @dizzycactus I second this! That's an awesome looking scar. 




Also, remember, people. It doesn't matter who rates you or how. Everyone's amazing and they have their unique ways of projecting that. A number scale can't define a person in whole.

We're all awesome and that's that.


----------



## JayShambles

I think @apas brutal honesty in this is in fact what this thread needs. Beating around the bush gets a little boring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporadic Aura

JayShambles said:


> I think @apas brutal honesty in this is in fact what this thread needs. Beating around the bush gets a little boring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, except his ratings seem arbitrary as hell. There is no way @Doll is a 4/10, ratings are subjective but still, come on.


----------



## Silent Theory

@pancaketreehouse 8
@Spookacabaura 7
@Distry 7.5 
@dizzycactus 6
@AesSidhe 7.5 
@Doll 8.5
@narcissistic 7 
@Dagan Eldr 7


----------



## Roman Empire

Spookacabaura said:


> I agree, except his ratings seem arbitrary as hell. There is no way @*Doll* is a 4/10, ratings are subjective but still, come on.


There's very little hot about that picture to me. There's no need for you trying to get cheap points with Doll, she is lesbian anyway.


----------



## dizzycactus

I think my wife looks better without glasses, like they shrink her eyes or something. Opinions? 









She's like an 8 to me without glasses. Although I find girls with narrow faces not ugly per se, but not personally appealing despite knowing they are considered attractive generally, so I think I have a bias towards broader faces.


----------



## Roman Empire

dizzycactus said:


> I think my wife looks better without glasses, like they shrink her eyes or something. Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 603282
> 
> 
> She's like an 8 to me without glasses. Although I find girls with narrow faces not ugly per se, but not personally appealing despite knowing they are considered attractive generally, so I think I have a bias towards broader faces.


3/10


----------



## JayShambles

Spookacabaura said:


> I agree, except his ratings seem arbitrary as hell. There is no way @Doll is a 4/10, ratings are subjective but still, come on.


Doll is a 'good' 5/10.. I agree, he missed out on a point.. Ruthless bastard


----------



## Doll

Spookacabaura said:


> I agree, except his ratings seem arbitrary as hell. There is no way @*Doll* is a 4/10, ratings are subjective but still, come on.


Aw.

He rated me at the same time we were having an argument in another thread. I'd probably rate him lower because of that, too; I think it's human nature. Not liking someone makes them ugly.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

JayShambles said:


> Doll is a 'good' 5/10.. I agree, he missed out on a point.. Ruthless bastard


I'm not sure how anyone could honestly rate her below 6/10, even if she wasn't their type. She's a solid 8-8.5/10 for me.


----------



## Doll

apa said:


> There's very little hot about that picture to me. There's no need for you trying to get cheap points with Doll, she is lesbian anyway.


What does my sexuality have to do with this?


----------



## JayShambles

Spookacabaura said:


> I'm not sure how anyone could honestly rate her below 6/10, even if she wasn't their type. She's a solid 8-8.5/10 for me.


Err body has standards, which is the point of this thread I guess.


----------



## Roman Empire

Spookacabaura said:


> I'm not sure how anyone could honestly rate her below 6/10, even if she wasn't their type. She's a solid 8-8.5/10 for me.


I feel exactly the same just with 4/10. I am really mindblown by your 8.5. Nearly can't believe it to be serious.


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> What does my sexuality have to do with this?


Do I really have to dissect and murder my own joke for you? I rather not.


----------



## Doll

apa said:


> I feel exactly the same just with 4/10. I am really mindblown by your 8.5. Nearly can't believe it to be serious.


Not being your type is oddly comforting...



> Do I really have to dissect and murder my own joke for you? I rather not.



A joke? But it's not funny?


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> Not being your type is oddly comforting...
> 
> 
> 
> A joke? But it's not funny?[/COLOR]



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Doll

apa said:


> What do you mean by that?


I'm not sure what you don't understand about my response.


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> I'm not sure what you don't understand about my response.


I don't understand what you mean by it is oddly comforting not being my type. Why is it oddly comforting, and why do you say that?


----------



## dizzycactus

Cupcake Angel said:


> @*pancaketreehouse* 8
> @*Spookacabaura* 7
> @*Distry* 7.5
> @*dizzycactus* 6
> @*AesSidhe* 7.5
> @*Doll* 8.5
> @*narcissistic* 7
> @*Dagan Eldr* 7
> 
> View attachment 603274


Not sure if my rating is me or wife now... Confusing lol

I'd give you 8.


----------



## Doll

apa said:


> I don't understand what you mean by it is oddly comforting not being my type. Why is it oddly comforting, and why do you say that?


Just being honest. Don't read so much into it.


----------



## dizzycactus

apa said:


> I don't understand what you mean by it is oddly comforting not being my type. Why is it oddly comforting, and why do you say that?


Pro-tip: she's saying that, due to some sort of disagreement or such, she presumably dislikes you, and thus is glad you lack motivation to hit on her. I mean, I don't speak on her behalf, but I thought the meaning was kinda obvious, if trying to be a bit more subtle and not so outwardly confrontational by saying it straight out.


----------



## Silent Theory

dizzycactus said:


> Not sure if my rating is me or wife now... Confusing lol
> 
> I'd give you 8.


Your wife, sorry didn't see your picture. Thanks for the rating


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> Just being honest. Don't read so much into it.


Well, I don't understand you want to communicate if not wanting to be understood. Seems illogical. So you just wanted to state something to me, but have no interest if I understand you or not. Why write in the first place then?


----------



## Amy

*sniff*
Let me solve this discussion: apa is a myopic guy with no glasses, everyone has different standards of beauty. I'm done.


----------



## Doll

apa said:


> Well, I don't understand you want to communicate if not wanting to be understood. Seems illogical. So you just wanted to state something to me, but have no interest if I understand you or not. Why write in the first place then?


I wrote it under the assumption that you would be intelligent enough to understand. 

If not, that isn't my problem. I'm not going to hold your hand through this conversation.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wind said:


> *sniff*
> Let me solve this discussion: apa is a myopic guy with no glasses, everyone has different standards of beauty. I'm done.


If everyone have different standards, then why do you say I have no glasses for my opinion/preference/standards? - Why is mine not as great as yours since you think it is fair to call me myopic.


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> I wrote it under the assumption that you would be intelligent enough to understand.
> 
> If not, that isn't my problem. I'm not going to hold your hand through this conversation.


So you are calling me unintelligent right now? Well if you want to communicate, it is very much your problem if I don't understand the point. Otherwise I don't understand why you write in the first place. To vent/rant at me?


----------



## Doll

apa said:


> So you are calling me unintelligent right now? Well if you want to communicate, it is very much your problem if I don't understand the point. Otherwise I don't understand why you write in the first place. To vent/rant at me?


I never called you unintelligent. Don't be so sensitive. 

I don't have any desire to vent or rant at you, nor any interest to break down what I meant word for word. I'd rather communicate with people who can hold their own in a conversation without me having to stop and explain exactly what I mean. That's not fun for me - ergo, my desire to communicate has vanished. Bye!


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> Aw.
> 
> He rated me at the same time we were having an argument in another thread. I'd probably rate him lower because of that, too; I think it's human nature. Not liking someone makes them ugly.




I like how you try to find some explanation for my low rating. First of all, I didn't even know we had an argument in another thread. So it has nothing to do with other threads, also I have nothing against you, as I don't know you at all. To be honest, then I have only seen you be very friendly to me behavior wise. So there has never been any reason to dislike you in that regard. Believe it or not. But I actually just rated you based of that picture. It has nothing to do with arguments in other threads that didn't exists, it is has nothing to do with not liking you. Nor do I think you are a bad person.

The only thing I am wondering about is why you post a picture in a thread made specifically to rate people if you might have a difficult time coping with a person rating you 4/10 when it comes to his own preference of what he considers hot.


----------



## Doll

apa said:


> I like how you try to find some explanation for my low rating. First of all, I didn't even know we had an argument in another thread. So it has nothing to do with other threads, also I have nothing against you, as I don't know you at all. To be honest, then I have only seen you be very friendly to me behavior wise. So there has never been any reason to dislike you in that regard. Believe it or not. But I actually just rated you based of that picture. It has nothing to do with arguments in other threads that didn't exists, it is has nothing to do with not liking you. Nor do I think you are a bad person.


On the contrary, I understand that looks are subjective, and I'm not saying _for certain_ that this had any bearing on your assessment. Anything is possible, however. 

I would assume you can't really dislike ME, as you don't know me, but your comments on other threads (specifically regarding sexuality) have been somewhat odd.


----------



## Amy

apa said:


> If everyone have different standards, then why do you say I have no glasses for my opinion/preference/standards? - Why is mine not as great as yours since you think it is fair to call me myopic.


That was my opinion, not the objective truth :laughing: but you can think what you want


----------



## Saturniid

Doll said:


> Aw.
> 
> He rated me at the same time we were having an argument in another thread. I'd probably rate him lower because of that, too; I think it's human nature. Not liking someone makes them ugly.


By the time I finish this reply, it'll probably be way past this point, but...

In regards to what you said:

Yeah, I'd probably be guilty of doing the same thing. *Raises hand slowly* 

It's been proven time and time again that disagreement brews detest, and projects a very unflattering light on the 'opposition'.

On top of the fact that ultimately, everyone has different opinions brought on by different standards. Someone can easily say 'ugly' just because a person's blonde or brunette, etc. and be absolutely awestruck because they just saw someone with raven or red hair. Some people go more in depth regarding whether they see someone as attractive or not though. 

For me, seeing you around the forums, getting the gist of your demeanor, that would really count, and make it hard for me to base 'rating' off of appearance alone. For some, it doesn't, and they're able to view looks alone. Though at this point I'm probably just saying something most people already know. :bored:


Basing this on my experience, there are some people that have thought someone was pretty, but then there are people that have practically gagged at the thought of attempting to see any appeal in that same person. D: 

Sadly, there's not a person in the world that escapes the clutches of this subjectivity.

So... I'm gonna rate by my view. Let's see... You're incredibly nice, helpful, informative, and I find you pretty on top of it all. Easy 8 out of 10 from me.  


This thread needs more happy vibe!

*Ninja poof full of smoke that's secretly glitter* :ninja:


----------



## Amy

make love take pics not war


----------



## Roman Empire

Doll said:


> On the contrary, I understand that looks are subjective, and I'm not saying _for certain_ that this had any bearing on your assessment. Anything is possible, however.
> 
> I would assume you can't really dislike ME, as you don't know me, but your comments on other threads (specifically regarding sexuality) have been somewhat odd.



Believe me or not, I had forgotten those other interactions even existed before you mentioned them. Also I understand some people might misunderstand me and my motives in other threads as I do fool around a lot, and I do have a kind of grumpy behavior sometimes in the way I write. But again it is nothing personal.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wind said:


> That was my opinion, not the objective truth :laughing: but you can think what you want


I just don't understand how you can cherish different views, but put down mine as being downright wrong. Aren't you playing on too many horses?


----------



## Amy

apa said:


> I just don't understand how you can cherish different views, but put down mine as being downright wrong. Aren't you playing on too many horses?


Calm down, I just like horses.


----------



## Doll

apa said:


> Believe me or not, I had forgotten those other interactions even existed before you mentioned them. Also I understand some people might misunderstand me and my motives in other threads as I do fool around a lot, and I do have a kind of grumpy behavior sometimes in the way I write. But again it is nothing personal.


Hm. I didn't realize that was what you were doing, but seeing it from that angle, it does make sense. I'm used to a different type of fooling around - dry sarcasm or witty banter, to be specific - especially from other ENTPs. I didn't consider that your sense of humor was something different, even though it wasn't outside the realm of possibility. So, I do apologize for the misunderstanding.



Dagan Eldr said:


> By the time I finish this reply, it'll probably be way past this point, but...
> 
> In regards to what you said:
> 
> Yeah, I'd probably be guilty of doing the same thing. *Raises hand slowly*


If I disliked someone, it would be difficult to be objective even if that's what I was striving to do. It happens to us all.  



> It's been proven time and time again that disagreement brews detest, and projects a very unflattering light on the 'opposition'.


Exactly. It's cause and effect.



> On top of the fact that ultimately, everyone has different opinions brought on by different standards. Someone can easily say 'ugly' just because a person's blonde or brunette, etc. and be absolutely awestruck because they just saw someone with raven or red hair. Some people go more in depth regarding whether they see someone as attractive or not though.


Everyone has different tastes. I really like dark eyes and dark hair, but I can still step back from my personal preferences and logically understand that the person would be considered conventionally attractive.



> For me, seeing you around the forums, getting the gist of your demeanor, that would really count, and make it hard for me to base 'rating' off of appearance alone. For some, it doesn't, and they're able to view looks alone. Though at this point I'm probably just saying something most people already know. :bored:


I know what you mean. There are a lot of people on this forum I find attractive because of their personality. If I saw their picture, I would see them in a different light than someone who didn't know them at all.



> Basing this on my experience, there are some people that have thought someone was pretty, but then there are people that have practically gagged at the thought of attempting to see any appeal in that same person. D:
> 
> Sadly, there's not a person in the world that escapes the clutches of this subjectivity.


Very true. This entire thread reeks of subjectivity, so it's impossible to be offended by it. If anything, it's a social experiment.



> So... I'm gonna rate by my view. Let's see... You're incredibly nice, helpful, informative, and I find you pretty on top of it all. Easy 8 out of 10 from me.
> 
> 
> This thread needs more happy vibe!
> 
> *Ninja poof full of smoke that's secretly glitter* :ninja:


You've made my day! <3


----------



## JayShambles

Why is there a big fuss? Can't people embrace their ratings? I'm sure there's a good reasons for all. No one is trolling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doll

JayShambles said:


> Why is there a big fuss? Can't people embrace their ratings? I'm sure there's a good reasons for all. No one is trolling


I don't disagree with this statement. 

No trolling tho? How unfun.


----------



## dizzycactus

JayShambles said:


> Why is there a big fuss? Can't people embrace their ratings? I'm sure there's a good reasons for all. No one is trolling


I would if I had ratings lol.


----------



## Roman Empire

JayShambles said:


> Why is there a big fuss? Can't people embrace their ratings? I'm sure there's a good reasons for all. No one is trolling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently there's some kind of apartheid system going on in this thread. There's the white and acceptable things to say and rate aka pleasing everyone and giving every picture at least 6/10, and then there's the black and unacceptable things to say: Not pleasing people, and rating pictures from 5/10 and below, even though it is also a part & purpose of this thread.


----------



## Saturniid

JayShambles said:


> Why is there a big fuss? Can't people embrace their ratings? I'm sure there's a good reasons for all. No one is trolling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I apologise if my post has anything to do with it.  I was merely trying to elaborate on the different stances that people might take regarding their preference and opinions. Of course, at this point, I doubt my post addresses anything that hasn't been said already in the time it took to write it. Heh.

That, and hopefully getting the train back on track. Not that it was essentially _too_ derailed, but just in case.


----------



## JayShambles

apa said:


> Apparently there's some kind of apartheid system going on in this thread. There's the white and acceptable things to say and rate aka pleasing everyone and giving everyone at least 6/10, and then there's the black and unacceptable things to say: Not pleasing people, and rating people from 5/10 and below, even though it is also a part & purpose of this thread.


You just happened to be every ugly persons worst nightmare on this thread.

Watch how many haters I get after this one. At least I'll have something in my defence..

Fugly bastards


----------



## Doll

& to get back on track before we all get reported...









I accept all ratings, even if they're below 3, as Subjective Truth.


----------



## dizzycactus

apa said:


> Apparently there's some kind of apartheid system going on in this thread. There's the white and acceptable things to say and rate aka pleasing everyone and giving every picture at least 6/10, and then there's the black and unacceptable things to say: Not pleasing people, and rating pictures from 5/10 and below, even though it is also a part & purpose of this thread.


5 is average. Not too bad.


----------



## Doll

dizzycactus said:


> 5 is average. Not too bad.


Yeah. I'd consider myself average.


----------



## dizzycactus




----------



## JayShambles

Doll said:


> & to get back on track before we all get reported...
> 
> View attachment 603314
> 
> 
> I accept all ratings, even if they're below 3, as Subjective Truth.


Ratings don't change when the angle changes.. How could it?


----------



## Doll

JayShambles said:


> Ratings don't change when the angle changes.. How could it?


I didn't expect you to rate when you already have. Silly goose.


----------



## Popinjay

*Temporarily suspends lurker mode*

Dagan Eldr = 10/10

*Steps back into the shadows*


----------



## Amy

Omg... some people don't have any idea of how a person below 6/10 looks like.


----------



## AesSidhe

With the newest picture of @Doll she totally goes up to a 9 or maybe even a 10 

Ok so the next thing I'll say is not meant to be body shaming in any way. First of all I'd like to apologize that this whole discussion is my fault for asking Apa to explain his rating (something he still didn't do). The reason I asked him, is because I can't believe that he rated Dizzycactus his wife/girlfriend a 1. That means that Apa says that she is as ugly (and I'm sorry for the following picture which might be seen as body shaming) as this girl/woman










but that girl/woman is CLEARLY not as ugly as this woman










So taking in account that people like them exist the ratings of everyone else should go up. Rating Dizzycactus his wife/girlfriend a 1 and rating Doll and me a 4, is actually erasure of the existence of actually objectively ugly people. And this is very dangerous, because it fits in the same type of erasure as indigenous erasure, bisexual erasure, trans erasure, etc and it sets a standard for people that most people can never make, as their existence is being ignored and whitewashed, because by the standard we've seen Apa set, girl/woman number 1 would be a -50/10, while woman number 2 would be a -10000/10 or something.


----------



## meaningless

Doll said:


> & to get back on track before we all get reported...
> 
> View attachment 603314
> 
> 
> I accept all ratings, even if they're below 3, as Subjective Truth.


jfc why are PerC members so hot.

Like,

You're model status.


----------



## Macrosapien

AesSidhe said:


> With the newest picture of @*Doll* she totally goes up to a 9 or maybe even a 10
> 
> Ok so the next thing I'll say is not meant to be body shaming in any way. First of all I'd like to apologize that this whole discussion is my fault for asking Apa to explain his rating (something he still didn't do). The reason I asked him, is because I can't believe that he rated Dizzycactus his wife/girlfriend a 1. That means that Apa says that she is as ugly (and I'm sorry for the following picture which might be seen as body shaming) as this girl/woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that girl/woman is CLEARLY not as ugly as this woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So taking in account that people like them exist the ratings of everyone else should go up. Rating Dizzycactus his wife/girlfriend a 1 and rating Doll and me a 4, is actually erasure of the existence of actually objectively ugly people. And this is very dangerous, because it fits in the same type of erasure as indigenous erasure, bisexual erasure, trans erasure, etc and it sets a standard for people that most people can never make, as their existence is being ignored and whitewashed, because by the standard we've seen Apa set, girl/woman number 1 would be a -50/10, while woman number 2 would be a -10000/10 or something.


Why does @apa 's rating mean so much to any of you? I really have to ask this? This is all so fascinating, honestly. He is merely giving his opinion, anytime he does it, it creates controversy, even though this is a very shallow thread that was originally designed to judge people based on whatever beauty standard they have, to call someone hot or not. if he doesnt think physically, someone is hot, then that is his opinion. if you feel you are beautiful, then what does it matter? Really? @Doll is cute, but that doesnt mean everyone should see her that way. I dont think anyone would call her ugly, that would be crazy. She is attractive, sure apa's rating is a bit unique, but so. I dont like the basis of this thread in the first place, I think its sort of dumb. But sure, I have posted pictures in here though, not sure if i ever will again though.


----------



## Felipe

Wind said:


> Omg... some people don't have any idea of how a person below 6/10 looks like.


Don't worry about the "pulha". His wings will get cut off soon


----------



## JayShambles

AddictiveMuse said:


> No, I don't believe we do.
> 
> There's a fine line between being blunt and being an asshole.
> 
> Trolls like Apa don't generally fit into the blunt category.
> 
> It's not funny; it's just dumb.


He's not trolling. Tis the point I'm getting at


----------



## Amy

apa said:


> According to the preachers of love, peace and harmony. It is okay to have different views or opinions, but I am blind, cruel, and disgusting for having mine. If they could they would probably also get rid of me. Which is kind of ironic being a preacher for difference and love in the first place. But that is none of my business, as long as people can sleep well at the end of the night.





JayShambles said:


> Lol you very relate to me in many ways


----------



## Silent Theory

AddictiveMuse said:


> you look familiar...
> 
> solid 8. It appears that your face is lovely sideways.


It's something about that sideways angle ... Just kidding, no idea why that picture was flipped. I look familiar? Maybe we knew each other in a past life 
Anyway, thanks for the rating!


----------



## Mange

this thread can get so disgusting at times. three different asshole dudes trolling and rubbing each others dicks about it. fucking take it somewhere else, goddamn.


----------



## JayShambles

PrimitiveIII said:


> this thread can get so disgusting at times. three different asshole dudes trolling and rubbing each others dicks about it. fucking take it somewhere else, goddamn.


I think the only problem here is that you just hate 'dudes' in general. No ones trolling


----------



## Purrfessor

Yeah this thread should either be for fun or for feedback. 

Someone like @Cotillion who asked about his hair style is interested in feedback. That's personally how I would use the thread if I had any skill whatsoever in using a camera. 

Others just like to post pictures to participate and get others to post pictures in a way that also reflects a persons interest. Clearly @apa has no interest in some people and they have no interest in him. It should have been realized about 10 pages back. Just because someone is not interested in you doesn't mean you have to defend yourself. And just because you aren't interested in a person doesn't mean you should elaborate and push your opinion like it has any significant meaning beyond your own taste. If you didn't like pineapple pizza would you sit there for 10 pages insisting that pineapple pizza is bad? Or would you go eat some fucking pepperoni pizza??


----------



## Mange

JayShambles said:


> I think the only problem here is that you just hate 'dudes' in general. No ones trolling


lmao. thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Cotillion

Distry said:


> Because Grimmjow









AddictiveMuse said:


> No, I don't believe we do.
> 
> There's a fine line between being blunt and being an asshole.
> 
> Trolls like Apa don't generally fit into the blunt category.
> 
> It's not funny; it's just dumb.









JayShambles said:


> No ones trolling


----------



## Popinjay

Redacted


----------



## Parrot

Too avoid derailing the thread, here is another pic of me from like 3-4 months ago.











PrimitiveIII said:


> this thread can get so disgusting at times. three different asshole dudes trolling and rubbing each others dicks about it. fucking take it somewhere else, goddamn.


Quit being homophobic.


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> Too avoid derailing the thread, here is another pic of men from like 3-4 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 603714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being homophobic.


8/10, though an extra point for the solid beard growth.. 

9/10


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> 8/10, though an extra point for the solid beard growth..
> 
> 9/10


You stroke me sooo hard :happy:


----------



## Veggie

AesSidhe said:


> And yea I know, I have very angular features. If I ever find the money I might consider making them less angular


You're still very pretty. Def not below a 6/10 imo.


----------



## Silent Theory

Another one for kicks.


----------



## Roman Empire

Cupcake Angel said:


> Another one for kicks.
> 
> View attachment 603746


3/10


----------



## Popinjay

apa said:


> 3/10


Out of sheer curiosity, would you mind posting a picture of a celebrity or model whom you find to be a 10/10 and one who is, to you, a 5-6/10? I promise I will not persecute you if I disagree.


----------



## Silent Theory

Popinjay said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, would you mind posting a picture of a celebrity or model whom you find to be a 10/10 and one who is, to you, a 5-6/10? I promise I will not persecute you if I disagree.


I'm curious too. I mean, I miraculously dropped 2 points somehow. 3 is cool I guess. I'm not everyone's type :tongue:


----------



## JayShambles

She's a 10


----------



## Silent Theory

JayShambles said:


> She's a 10


Ehh. She has a really wide jaw, not attractive to me personally.


----------



## JayShambles

Cupcake Angel said:


> Ehh. She has a really wide jaw, not attractive to me personally.


So maybe this proves that everybody has always got something negative to say about someone attractive.. 

Though this was more of a 'hate' opinion.. Apa 'seemed to me' had a very genuine opinion. Exterior attraction is overrated, regardless.. It's only a mere benefit if you contain a beautiful heart, which I'm sure most of you do.


----------



## Roman Empire

narcissistic said:


> Roast me, _daddy_.



3/10


----------



## Mee2

apa said:


> 4/10


Are you getting these numbers from here by any chance? https://www.random.org/


----------



## Roman Empire

Mee2 said:


> Are you getting these numbers from here by any chance? https://www.random.org/


No. I rate people based off the criteria of this thread. You can find them in the OP, if you're in doubt.


----------



## Roman Empire

Popinjay said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, would you mind posting a picture of a celebrity or model whom you find to be a 10/10 and one who is, to you, a 5-6/10? I promise I will not persecute you if I disagree.


No, I am not interested in that.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

@apa ty for the honest rating.

and thank you as well to @Cupcake Angel and @AesSidhe of course. (it seemed rude to otherwise not say so)


----------



## Mee2

apa said:


> No. I rate people based off the criteria of this thread. You can find them in the OP, if you're in doubt.


Had me fooled. Looks pretty random to me lol.


----------



## Roman Empire

Mee2 said:


> Had me fooled. Looks pretty random to me lol.


There's a lot of things that looks random, or doesn't make sense in life to you aren't there? Every person I am rating is actually rated based on a consistent system I got. It can be boiled down, and explained in a very rational or logical manner. I think I am one of the least random of the people rating here. Because my ratings are not based off gut feeling or emotions.


----------



## Purrfessor

JayShambles said:


> Show me your 9.. Don't try too hard ye?


Personally I like features with low fat % and sharper features. Someone like Cobie Smulders for example has exceptional features IMO (probably more like 10 than 9). 

Angelina Jolie is another example of low fat %, though the direction she goes is more skinny than sharp. So she is probably more like a 9 for me. 

I would consider myself (my head) a 7.5 or an 8.5 depending on how I have my hair / facial hair. My lips are slightly too big, my jawline doesn't even exist, and my head is kinda small on a longer neck and a buffer body. So like at my worst I can look even like a 6. But I make up for it with the upper part of my face (skull minus mandible) being so damn perfect. If I can find a way to accentuate that, I'd look like a 10. By my standards. 

According to evolution, a smaller jaw like mine is supposed to be better. We portray hyper intelligent aliens as having like no jaw at all. But I can't see how it's more beautiful than a nice jaw that can frame a mouth and communicate power. Clearly I have bias in that I favor more physically powerful features aesthetically. Looking weak is not very sexy.


----------



## JayShambles

Stelliferous said:


> Personally I like features with low fat % and sharper features. Someone like Cobie Smulders for example has exceptional features IMO (probably more like 10 than 9).
> 
> Angelina Jolie is another example of low fat %, though the direction she goes is more skinny than sharp. So she is probably more like a 9 for me.
> 
> I would consider myself (my head) a 7.5 or an 8.5 depending on how I have my hair / facial hair. My lips are slightly too big, my jawline doesn't even exist, and my head is kinda small on a longer neck and a buffer body. So like at my worst I can look even like a 6. But I make up for it with the upper part of my face (skull minus mandible) being so damn perfect. If I can find a way to accentuate that, I'd look like a 10. By my standards.
> 
> According to evolution, a smaller jaw like mine is supposed to be better. We portray hyper intelligent aliens as having like no jaw at all. But I can't see how it's more beautiful than a nice jaw that can frame a mouth and communicate power. Clearly I have bias in that I favor more physically powerful features aesthetically. Looking weak is not very sexy.


Show me your 9?


----------



## Purrfessor

JayShambles said:


> Show me your 9?


Can you not google those names...?


----------



## WamphyriThrall

perpetuallyreticent said:


> it's been a while.
> 
> 
> View attachment 603778
> 
> 
> View attachment 603786


Any relation to myhsa?


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

WamphyriThrall said:


> Any relation to myhsa?


oh jeez, that's a huge compliment. but no!


----------



## AddictiveMuse

* *
















My dark circles bring all the boys to the yard 
And they're like did you sleep last night?
And I'm like 
... 
Maybe


----------



## Roman Empire

AddictiveMuse said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dark circles bring all the boys to the yard
> And they're like did you sleep last night?
> And I'm like
> ...
> Maybe



7/10 - Would have been higher if you didn't wear seat belt, people who live dangerously are hot. (kidding)


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

apa said:


> 7/10 - Would have been higher if you didn't wear seat belt, people who live dangerously are hot. (kidding)


Only if they're near a volcano.


----------



## Macrosapien

perpetuallyreticent said:


> it's been a while.
> 
> 
> View attachment 603778
> 
> 
> View attachment 603786


I like these pictures of you more, the ones you have been posting recently, the other ones were car pictures, but these show your humanity more, i.e. ones history etched into ones face.


----------



## Macrosapien

AddictiveMuse said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dark circles bring all the boys to the yard
> And they're like did you sleep last night?
> And I'm like
> ...
> Maybe


 apa just gave you a 7! celebrate, rejoice. you're the first woman he has given a 7 in a while, you are a goddess now.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

narcissistic said:


> Roast me, _daddy_.


7/10


* *




there. that's my roasting you, because you're obviously a 9.5/10...


----------



## Amy

cotillion said:


>


rofl!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy

I get it now! While reading the posts of @apa, I saw that he's really being honest. He's rating pictures as hot or not, as the thread says, while most people (me included) are rating people based on their beauty. Sorry apa, I was being stupid with you. You have the right to rate the way you want without me making silly jokes


----------



## Shinsei

AddictiveMuse said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dark circles bring all the boys to the yard
> And they're like did you sleep last night?
> And I'm like
> ...
> Maybe


No Glasses? :sad:
7.5/10

the glasses woulda made it 9/10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

hi friends










edit: adding a slightly better pic


----------



## Shinsei

ShatteredGlass said:


> hi friends


I was kinda confused there I saw you're avatar(Female) and then saw this(male). LOL

You're pretty cute.

8.5/10


----------



## Cotillion

Wind said:


> rofl!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire

ShatteredGlass said:


> hi friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: adding a slightly better pic



4/10


----------



## Amy

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:

The people here are so stunning!
Can I pinch some cheeks?


----------



## ShatteredGlass

perpetuallyreticent said:


> it's been a while.
> 
> 
> View attachment 603778
> 
> 
> View attachment 603786


you're SO CUTE thx 8.5/10


----------



## Eset

It's ya boii, back at it again:


----------



## Noctis

narcissistic said:


> It's ya boii, back at it again:


You always do the same type of picture  Change it up


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Macrosapien said:


> apa just gave you a 7! celebrate, rejoice. you're the first woman he has given a 7 in a while, you are a goddess now.


You didn't see it, but I was preparing my ego for a 2/10, and when I opened the page and found that 7/10; I had a heart attack. 
I actually believe I died for a second. It was pure bliss. In that moment I met the creator himself. He looked like Apa. 
@Ghost Insane only need glasses for reading. Can I get an extra point for being literate ... pls?


----------



## Silent Theory

ShatteredGlass said:


> hi friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: adding a slightly better pic


You have wonderfully lovely eyes. 6/10.


----------



## Acrylic

ShatteredGlass said:


> you're SO CUTE thx 8.5/10


Perp-Reti is _not a joke_. 











@perpetuallyreticent


----------



## ShatteredGlass

so i'm ugly LOLOL  death


----------



## Amy

ShatteredGlass said:


> so i'm ugly LOLOL  death


Noooooooooooooo! Why do you think this post exists? I was referring to you!!!!!!! Awwwww!!! :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:

You're 9/10 to me!!!!!!! Aw I'm dying of cuteness!!!!!! Now I have -2 years of life. For a good cause :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:
I want to pinch your cheeeeeks!!!!! :blushed::kitteh:


----------



## Rafiki

@AddictiveMuse
shut up muse, ur cute


----------



## ShadowsRunner

ShatteredGlass said:


> so i'm ugly LOLOL  death


Is it secret? is it safe?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

narcissistic said:


> It's ya boii, back at it again:


I am disappointed in you.


5.3. Sorry, I was really looking forward to this.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Stelliferous said:


> Personally I like features with low fat % and sharper features. Someone like Cobie Smulders for example has exceptional features IMO (probably more like 10 than 9).
> 
> Angelina Jolie is another example of low fat %, though the direction she goes is more skinny than sharp. So she is probably more like a 9 for me.
> 
> I would consider myself (my head) a 7.5 or an 8.5 depending on how I have my hair / facial hair. My lips are slightly too big, my jawline doesn't even exist, and my head is kinda small on a longer neck and a buffer body. So like at my worst I can look even like a 6. But I make up for it with the upper part of my face (skull minus mandible) being so damn perfect. If I can find a way to accentuate that, I'd look like a 10. By my standards.
> 
> *According to evolution, a smaller jaw like mine is supposed to be better. We portray hyper intelligent aliens as having like no jaw at all. But I can't see how it's more beautiful than a nice jaw that can frame a mouth and communicate power. Clearly I have bias in that I favor more physically powerful features aesthetically. Looking weak is not very sexy.*


It's because women only think with their pussy's.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Cantankerous Old Wizard said:


> Is it secret? is it safe?


what


----------



## Purrfessor

Cantankerous Old Wizard said:


> It's because women only think with their pussy's.


What does that have to do with the bold?


----------



## JayShambles

Hm he ha


----------



## JayShambles

Yo, last night shenanigans.. I clearly ended up shotgunning the better blonde over my friend


----------



## Roman Empire

JayShambles said:


> You're making me blush
> 
> Wanna get creative and write down your digits?


Well you seem you care about your body and health. So for all the struggle in the gym, with possible diet and so. Getting some nice words for being pleasant looking is nothing I guess. I think most people would look good if they did what you did. But you do seem to have a quite manly/pleasant looking face as well. I don't find my face ugly. But I do look more goofy I would say.


----------



## JayShambles

apa said:


> Well you seem you care about your body and health. So for all the struggle in the gym, with possible diet and so. Getting some nice words for being pleasant looking is nothing I guess. I think most people would look good if they did what you did. But you do seem to have a quite manly/pleasant looking face as well. I don't find my face ugly. But I do look more goofy I would say.


I think I saw your profile photo and you're above average. At least better looking than most of the men that've posted their photos here. 

Regardless, looks definitely ain't a big deal when you have a great personality like yourself. Genuine people are the only people i mix with. 

I personally look after myself not all for the desire to look good, but I believe how you do anything is how you do everything. I put as much work into my gym training and perfecting it as much as I put the work into establishing a successful business. It's a mere mentality conditioning that I think is a great tool.

But on the other hand, sure, I post plenty of photos here because I'm not shy at all. I'm aware that I'm a decent looking person and I do it for a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Roman Empire

JayShambles said:


> I think I saw your profile photo and you're above average. At least better looking than most of the men that've posted their photos here.
> 
> Regardless, looks definitely ain't a big deal when you have a great personality like yourself. Genuine people are the only people i mix with.
> 
> I personally look after myself not all for the desire to look good, but I believe how you do anything is how you do everything. I put as much work into my gym training and perfecting it as much as I put the work into establishing a successful business. It's a mere mentality conditioning that I think is a great tool.
> 
> But on the other hand, sure, I post plenty of photos here because I'm not shy at all. I'm aware that I'm a decent looking person and I do it for a bit of a laugh.



I could probably look decently hot if I put some effort into it. 

It is not my goal nor focus right now at all. So I look like the lack of effort I put into it


----------



## JayShambles

apa said:


> I could probably look decently hot if I put some effort into it.
> 
> It is not my goal nor focus right now at all. So I look like the lack of effort I put into it


You'd be hawt as fark.. Cardiovascular type training is of course more healthier for the body if you're only wanting to be fit. 
Gym training on its own will give you muscle and strength, a few injuries from time to time if you're not stretching regularly and your endurance in cardio might possibly become worse due to your body weight and lack of cardiovascular training. 

That's why it's best to balance out the two, but that's very hard work. Remember it takes 21 days to form new habit so if you stick it out that long and notice serious gains then you'll be thriving, and going to the gym or a run will be equivalent to breathing air. 

Get amongst it dude, it's a win win situation


----------



## Roman Empire

JayShambles said:


> You'd be hawt as fark.. Cardiovascular type training is of course more healthier for the body if you're only wanting to be fit.
> Gym training on its own will give you muscle and strength, a few injuries from time to time if you're not stretching regularly and your endurance in cardio might possibly become worse due to your body weight and lack of cardiovascular training.
> 
> That's why it's best to balance out to two, but that's very hard work. Remember it takes 21 days to form new habit so if you stick it out that long and notice serious gains then you'll thrive and going to the gym or a run will be equivalent to breathing air.
> 
> Get amongst it dude, it's a win win situation




I promise I will do it next week :wink:


----------



## Amy

JayShambles said:


> Now this is fucking hot 10/10


Lol! Where is it? Certainly beautiful! 10/10


----------



## Amy

apa said:


> I promise I will do it next week :wink:


You'll be like... the next James Bond


----------



## Roman Empire

Wind said:


> You'll be like... the next James Bond


Let's not get ahead of ourselves here... :dry:


----------



## Noctis

Korra said:


> @*panicattack*
> No need for regrets; amaazzing!
> 
> 
> 
> Curious for opinions, long hair or short hair?
> 
> 
> Long Hair
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short Hair
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I know my camera phone suckkkks)


You're a very beautiful guy Korra! I agree you look gorgeous, as the other posters are saying. I like the long hair look better imo.


----------



## JayShambles

Wind said:


> Lol! Where is it? Certainly beautiful! 10/10


It's winter in Norway.. I literally get hard gazing at this photo


----------



## Silent Theory

@Acataleptic 8.5
@JayShambles 7


----------



## JayShambles

Cupcake Angel said:


> @Acataleptic 8.5
> @JayShambles 7


Love you


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The one on the left.


----------



## Purrfessor

Why is everyone giving Jay a 7? I should be the 7 and he should be the 9/10. You guys suck at recognizing beauty.


----------



## Roman Empire

Stelliferous said:


> Why is everyone giving Jay a 7? I should be the 7 and he should be the 9/10. You guys suck at recognizing beauty.


Because people rate based on how much they like the person. Not their looks. For example I thought you looked 10/10 healthy and attractive in the second picture. But I don't consider you a hot person, because they look more badass in my eyes, where you look more soft :kitteh:

When it comes to hotness then in your second picture maybe 5/10, because you looked as good at you could physically with what you got. But lacked the attitude I personally consider hot. The other pictures were not really "hot" at all. Because you looked so messy/goofy/geeky


----------



## Purrfessor

apa said:


> Because people rate based on how much they like the person. Not their looks. For example I thought you looked 10/10 healthy and attractive in the second picture. But I don't consider you a hot person, because they look more badass in my eyes, where you look more soft :kitteh:
> 
> When it comes to hotness then in your second picture maybe 5/10, because you looked as good at you could physically with what you got. But lacked the attitude I personally consider hot. The other pictures were not really "hot" at all. Because you looked so messy/goofy/geeky


Well honestly my pictures don't even closely resemble the depth of my persona so the rating should be physical aesthetic.


----------



## JayShambles

Stelliferous said:


> Why is everyone giving Jay a 7? I should be the 7 and he should be the 9/10. You guys suck at recognizing beauty.


Don't be too hasty brother! They have their reasons whether I'm by far from their taste in a man or my previous comments have influenced their rating. Regardless I'm quite happy with a seven.. We are as good looking as each other.  let's go out and punch above our weight with some 9s or 10s


----------



## Popinjay

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The one on the left.


Mark Hamill and David Prowse.


----------



## Purrfessor

JayShambles said:


> Don't be too hasty brother! They have their reasons whether I'm by far from their taste in a man or my previous comments have influenced their rating. Regardless I'm quite happy with a seven.. We are as good looking as each other.  let's go out and punch above our weight with some 9s or 10s


Warning: Socratic approach ahead,


* *




If a rating of somebody is personal... why do people argue that ratings shouldn't be taken personally?

How is one ever to likely find the truth? 

How can people ever trust someone when they say "you are beautiful" when they really mean that they like you? 

How can people ever trust someone when they say "you are ugly" when they really mean that they don't like you?

How can people ever feel satisfied with a response when they don't know where it's coming from?

Isn't friendship built around trust? 

Is this why people fight so often in this world?

Are people lying to themselves over and over again to distract from pain felt by their ego?

Isn't the truth the only way to overcome the ego?

Isn't the ego the biggest contributor to evil in this world? 

Are questions the only way to get people to think for themselves?


----------



## Silent Theory

Stelliferous said:


> Why is everyone giving Jay a 7? I should be the 7 and he should be the 9/10. You guys suck at recognizing beauty.


Whoa, chill. Does someone have a crush or just kissing ass? 

Don't get me wrong @JayShambles is attractive, but there is something in his eyes that is a turn-off for me. Don't feel like explaining, and don't care if anyone gets it.


----------



## JayShambles

Stelliferous said:


> Warning: Socratic approach ahead,
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a rating of somebody is personal... why do people argue that ratings shouldn't be taken personally?
> 
> How is one ever to likely find the truth?
> 
> How can people ever trust someone when they say "you are beautiful" when they really mean that they like you?
> 
> How can people ever trust someone when they say "you are ugly" when they really mean that they don't like you?
> 
> How can people ever feel satisfied with a response when they don't know where it's coming from?
> 
> Isn't friendship built around trust?
> 
> Is this why people fight so often in this world?
> 
> Are people lying to themselves over and over again to distract from pain felt by their ego?
> 
> Isn't the truth the only way to overcome the ego?
> 
> Isn't the ego the biggest contributor to evil in this world?
> 
> Are questions the only way to get people to think for themselves?


You my friend are genuinely correct.. Though maybe your insight in all this is merely a small scale within humanity at large.. Though it's understanding the smallest of faults within humanity that holds the potential to create a powerful ripple throughout the world.

It all had to become acknowledged sometime for a chain reaction to flow through the consciousness of society and further


----------



## JayShambles

Cupcake Angel said:


> Whoa, chill. Does someone have a crush or just kissing ass?
> 
> Don't get me wrong @JayShambles is attractive, but there is something in his eyes that is a turn-off for me. Don't feel like explaining, and don't care if anyone gets it.


Although I am curious to know the turn off in my eyes. I can assure you there will be no offence taken or retaliation.. It's just I've never heard an opinion that like before.. 

I totally respect honestly and courage over anything else x


----------



## Amy

apa said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here... :dry:


Til, that's a new expression for me. Can you explain it? If you think I'm kidding or something else, I'm not. I tried to compliment you man :crying:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Cupcake Angel said:


> Whoa, chill. Does someone have a crush or just kissing ass?
> 
> Don't get me wrong @JayShambles is attractive, but there is something in his eyes that is a turn-off for me. Don't feel like explaining, and don't care if anyone gets it.


I'm taking the leftover three points to myself.


----------



## Amy

@JayShambles you're way too much diplomatic, that's beautiful. Where did you learn this?


----------



## JayShambles

Cmon lets post more photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

It seems our ratings are now authentic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy

Stelliferous said:


> Why is everyone giving Jay a 7? I should be the 7 and he should be the 9/10. You guys suck at recognizing beauty.


1. Some standards of beauty seem to be in the eyes of the beholder
2. You both are higher than 8/10


Stelliferous said:


> Warning: Socratic approach ahead,
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a rating of somebody is personal... why do people argue that ratings shouldn't be taken personally?
> 
> How is one ever to likely find the truth?
> 
> How can people ever trust someone when they say "you are beautiful" when they really mean that they like you?
> 
> How can people ever trust someone when they say "you are ugly" when they really mean that they don't like you?
> 
> How can people ever feel satisfied with a response when they don't know where it's coming from?
> 
> Isn't friendship built around trust?
> 
> Is this why people fight so often in this world?
> 
> Are people lying to themselves over and over again to distract from pain felt by their ego?
> 
> Isn't the truth the only way to overcome the ego?
> 
> Isn't the ego the biggest contributor to evil in this world?
> 
> Are questions the only way to get people to think for themselves?


Don't put Philosophy in a thread about something so, let's say, superficial as aesthetics/beauty. People here just rate the way they want (and I strongly disagree with some of them), and opinions are part of their subjectivity. Tho yes, I agree beauty has something objective in it


----------



## Amy

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm taking the leftover three points to myself.


YODAAAAAAAAAAAAAA you CUTIE! :kitteh:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Wind said:


> YODAAAAAAAAAAAAAA you CUTIE! :kitteh:


I deserve it. Even this newcomer who underrated my ally ought to know.


----------



## Silent Theory

JayShambles said:


> Although I am curious to know the turn off in my eyes. I can assure you there will be no offence taken or retaliation.. It's just I've never heard an opinion that like before..
> 
> I totally respect honestly and courage over anything else x


You have an attractive face and looks like you know it. You look a bit smug to me, personally. Instant turn-off.


----------



## JayShambles

Wind said:


> @JayShambles you're way too much diplomatic, that's beautiful. Where did you learn this?


Aghh I've always had a sixth sense on how the world works. It's a blessing in disguise because once you overcome the depression of how fucked up the world is your thick skin fears almost 0


----------



## Silent Theory

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I deserve it. Even this newcomer who underrated my ally ought to know.


Go for it, no one is stopping you.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Cupcake Angel said:


> Go for it, no one is stopping you.


No, no, no, no. Don't do that shifty stuff right there with the "no u." And "I know you are but what am I?"


----------



## Silent Theory

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> No, no, no, no. Don't do that shifty stuff right there with the "no u." And "I know you are but what am I?"


What would you rather me do?


----------



## JayShambles

Cupcake Angel said:


> You have an attractive face and looks like you know it. You look a bit smug to me, personally. Instant turn-off.


I have my days.. Though keep in mind it's an Internet forum and I believe everyone should get a second chance at a first impression. 

Actions speak louder then words, though I can assure you my heart is as golden as it gets.. That's of course if I ever got the privilege of getting to know you.

Just don't take things too much to heart okay lovely.. You're gorgeous and I can completely admire your courage to get whatever it is off your chest.. I'm sorry if i offended you in any way x


----------



## Doll

Ready for annihilation. 

If you've already rated, feel free to skip!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> The one on the left.


My left or the man in the picture's left?


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## Acrylic

Doll said:


> View attachment 603314


The thread will always benefit from...


----------



## Doll

Despotic Ocelot said:


> The thread will always benefit from...


----------



## Parrot

Vanity selfie shot


----------



## zanderp

.


----------



## Korra

Drunk Parrot said:


> Vanity selfie shot
> 
> View attachment 606978


2/10



zanderp said:


> View attachment 606994


5/7


----------



## Parrot

zanderp said:


> View attachment 606994


3/10



Korra said:


> 2/10


You turd :dry:


----------



## Firelily

-7 out of 10
@zanderp 

sorry but that finger


----------



## that

zanderp said:


> View attachment 606994


3/10 that finger


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

10/10 because I'm not Apa


----------



## zanderp

.


----------



## that

Drunk Parrot said:


> Vanity selfie shot
> 
> View attachment 606978


6/10 for the dorky smile


----------



## Firelily

Drunk Parrot said:


> Vanity selfie shot
> 
> View attachment 606978


7/10


----------



## zanderp

Drunk Parrot said:


> Vanity selfie shot
> 
> View attachment 606978


8/10 I like the vibe bro roud:


----------



## Firelily

zanderp said:


> Almost a full -10 out of 10!


i see you want me to change my vote to -10 out of 10


----------



## zanderp

.


----------



## Parrot

zanderp said:


> 8/10 I like the vibe bro roud:


Ok, I'll give you _π_/10 instead of 3/10 roud:


----------



## Firelily

zanderp said:


> .


oh ??


----------



## Roman Empire

Drunk Parrot said:


> Vanity selfie shot
> 
> View attachment 606978




5/10 because you look a little pale in your face compared to last time. Omg it is just solidified cum from my last session opening this thread looking at you. Let me scrape it off with a penny, and see if I win the lottery this time. Still 7/10


----------



## Saturniid

Alas, I've returned.

And so has my crappy webcam.

And my obvious need to clearly find something better to do all day than stick my face in a camera. :tongue:

Ah well. I got bored. Didn't have any notifications after my near-week-long silence.



*shrug* :frustrating:

Have fun.


----------



## Roman Empire

Dagan Eldr said:


> Alas, I've returned.
> 
> And so has my crappy webcam.
> 
> And my obvious need to clearly find something better to do all day than stick my face in a camera. :tongue:
> 
> Ah well. I got bored. Didn't have any notifications after my near-week-long silence.
> 
> 
> 
> *shrug* :frustrating:
> 
> Have fun.



5/10


----------



## Roman Empire

@Dagan Eldr

Thought you had a boyfriend to give you daily notifications about being a 10/10. Is it boring winning all the time without any effort now? :kitteh:


----------



## Saturniid

Roman Empire said:


> @Dagan Eldr
> 
> Thought you had a boyfriend to give you daily notifications about being a 10/10. Is it boring winning all the time without any effort now? :kitteh:



Haha, well, that's purely subjective, of course.  He's already remarked on more than one occasion "He doesn't care, but the looks were just a bonus". Lol. 

In reality, I find myself coming back to this post frequently because I love how different and broad people's opinion's are here. I'm pretty fascinated by it, for better or worse. :frustrating: It's perspective-based brain fuel of sorts to me.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

@Neverontime I am here and I am monitoring everyone's network activity. Tell me if I am beautiful or not.


----------



## Purrfessor

@Dagan Eldr

You look like a cat in that pose and with that expression. I have the strangest urge to pick up and pet you. Or scratch behind your ears. Or feed you. Idk I have to figure out what you want.


----------



## Roman Empire

Stelliferous said:


> @*Dagan Eldr*
> 
> You look like a cat in that pose and with that expression. I have the strangest urge to pick up and pet you. Or scratch behind your ears. Or feed you. Idk I have to figure out what you want.


I am sure her boyfriend will respond "I don't care, but another man petting my wife, so I don't have to do it, is just a bonus"


----------



## Kynx

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> @Neverontime I am here and I am monitoring everyone's network activity. Tell me if I am beautiful or not.


You definitely are. I especially like your chin, mouth and jawline.


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> You definitely are. I especially like your chin, mouth and jawline.


You guys are such a cute couple, you should pay me money to watch that :laughing:


----------



## Purrfessor

Roman Empire said:


> I am sure her boyfriend will respond "I don't care, but another man petting my *cat*, so I don't have to do it, is just a bonus"


I agree.


----------



## Kynx

Roman Empire said:


> You guys are such a cute couple, you should pay me money to watch that :laughing:


I'll pay you to get your dick out for a good laugh.


----------



## Silent Theory

Dagan Eldr said:


> Alas, I've returned.
> 
> And so has my crappy webcam.
> 
> And my obvious need to clearly find something better to do all day than stick my face in a camera. :tongue:
> 
> Ah well. I got bored. Didn't have any notifications after my near-week-long silence.
> 
> 
> 
> *shrug* :frustrating:
> 
> Have fun.


Hello again gorgeous! 8/10


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> I'll pay you to get your dick out for a good laugh.


Bookmarked.


----------



## Kynx

Roman Empire said:


> Bookmarked.


If you're good, I might poke it with a stick


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> If you're good, I might poke it with a stick


I think it will be enough to make me cum so touch-deprived I am. I have a waterbed, I call it the Dead Sea.


----------



## Kynx

Roman Empire said:


> I think it will be enough to make me cum so touch-deprived I am. I have a waterbed, I call it the Dead Sea.


Is that because of the decaying semen all over it?


----------



## Purrfessor

*leaves and never comes back*


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> Is that because of the decaying semen all over it?


----------



## Kynx

Roman Empire said:


>


I was just asking


----------



## Roman Empire

Neverontime said:


> I was just asking


I was just disgusted.


----------



## Kynx

Roman Empire said:


> I was just disgusted.


Seriously? You're disgusted because of a joke about semen?


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Hot or not?

View attachment 612962


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

ShadowsRunner said:


> Hot or not?
> 
> View attachment 612962


creepy.




just kidding, the attachment doesn't work.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

perpetuallyreticent said:


> creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding, the attachment doesn't work.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

ShadowsRunner said:


> View attachment 612986


ah, beautiful eyes. 10/10


----------



## Sylarz

I'm tempted to post a photo, but my fragile cannot handle it yet. I guess I should avoid body shots to hide my corpulence. Yes, illusions are good.


----------



## Millie

Already posted this pic in Pictures of INFPs but fuck it:


* *


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I did it again!!!



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## piano

Drunk Parrot said:


> Fascinating that you couldn't find a GIF; because it doesn't exist.



* *


----------



## DudeGuy




----------



## Tsubaki

DudeGuy said:


>


Omg, 11/10! I think I'm in love! Is he looking at me? Just act natural, just act natural... uhm, you look really nice *blushes*


----------



## AddictiveMuse

ok not what i meant said:


> * *


At first I laughed - a lot - then, I could not stop staring. This is so ugly that I cannot stop looking at it. Every time I flash my eyes across it I scream a little. 

The more I look at this picture the more appreciation and slightly disturbed for the creator of the image I get. 

For example after staring at this for five minutes, because again I cannot stop looking at it, the more I notice these little intricacies, such as one demon eye being set higher that the other.

I rate this anti smoking ad 10/10. I would have had a panic attack had this aired on TV when I was 5. 

"Mummy! Don't smoke or you'll get really _really_ ugly!"


----------



## DudeGuy

Tsubaki said:


> Omg, 11/10! I think I'm in love! Is he looking at me? Just act natural, just act natural... uhm, you look really nice *blushes*


thanks


----------



## Noctis

Swordsman of Mana said:


> the rules are simple
> I. rate the person above you on a scale from 0-10
> II. post a picture of yourself
> 
> other than that
> III. do not rate respond unless the person above is of your preferred gender (if you're bisexual, feel free to rate anyone)
> IV. obviously, no nudes (sorry, I didn't make this one :sad: )
> V. no sexual harassment
> VI. be considerate. you may rate the person as high/low as you want, but no mean comments
> VII. that said, if are self conscious about getting a low score, don't post.
> VIII. as long as you don't reveal any of your nether regions *feel free to pose as slutty as you want*
> 
> *************************​
> well then, without further adieu, let's start things off :wink:


You have a great body dude! A very handsome face as well. I will respond with full bodied pics of me from a while ago.


----------



## Angina Jolie

Noctis said:


> View attachment 614306


Here you look good btw


----------



## Noctis

pomPOM said:


> Here you look good btw


Thanks!


----------



## Mafioso

narci said:


> My latest master piece:


acne/10


----------



## Wild

ok not what i meant said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this anti-smoking ad was brought to you by a company that produces anti-smoking ads. smoking kills piercings. also the hearts of those close to you, like yo mama. who is fat. s/o to narc's whale mom.


Hottie. :kitteh:


----------



## Mafioso

Wild said:


> Hottie. :kitteh:


you can say that again


----------



## JayShambles

Don't get sexier than this 

https://www.facebook.com/TheWildestAnimalVids/


----------



## AvaISTJ

I have photos on my website, listed in my profile, but I threw in a couple not on the site. Sorry for the shoddy photo editing in the last picture around my name tag. I was just blotching out some of my personal info really quick.


----------



## tinyheart

@Skysplitter 10/10 but most of those points probably have to do with the sepia. That's cheating! :tongue: Also, I'm just a sucker for well-taken photos and I'm an artist so don't expect society's standards of beauty from me. :wink:

Also, I'm gonna do this soon....but, you see, finals week isn't exactly my prettiest time...


----------



## Skysplitter

@winterishere Thank you for the rating. I'm flattered. Unfortunately I don't have access to a lot of the pictures from that photoshoot, and my favorite ones out of those left are either black and white or sepia. These are a few more I liked.


----------



## Saturniid

@Skysplitter - An easy 9 out of 10 from me. You're very photogenic. roud:

















You guys know what to do. I'm bored. Have fun!
(And as I've said in another recent post, it probably wouldn't have killed me to smile, but sometimes, I don't feel like risking it! )


----------



## tinyheart

@Skysplitter def the kind of guy a friend of mine would like -w- 10/10


----------



## ninjahitsawall

ShadowsRunner said:


> For being a terrible human being?
> 
> It just seems like all those rich corporate CEOs always die of some cardiac arrest after their pace makers stop working from eating so much chilli cheese burgers for lunch and supper and generally being a horrible person is bad for your insides I think.


Don't know if it was your intention, but this was funny.



Macrosapien said:


> nah could just mean people like you socially, so they upvote you, and they are more so encouraging and showing their friendly affection or notice. its like friendly support. There has been people in the past who were super attractive, but were not really liked, and they didnt get many likes for that reason alone. Maybe for women this is more true, the more male votes they get, without question, does relate to it, as most guys arent going to give thumbs up to women they arent feeling.
> 
> The better test is if people actually comment on your photo, calling you hot, attractive, etc. if you post a picture and no one says anything, on top of having few likes, and youve posted multiple times with the same result, then that is unequivocally proof that they dont find you too attractive. doesnt mean you are unattractive, just means you dont fit whatever standard of beauty people judge on this forum. I know that, any of the girls I have ever given thumbs up, its because i legitimately find them attractive. but honestly though, some people come off better in person and you cant really take the photo to be their in person look.. its a difficult thing to go by, even though, of course if a persons picture is attractive, more than likely they will be in person.


Political correctness is so annoying.

Seriously though.. I'd say generally women are going to get more likes overall. And less of them could be out of politeness...but only from men. If we're going on the premise that women are more likely to be doing it out of "friendly affectionate upvote", they could just as well be doing the same with other women.

I feel creepy when I like girls photos and don't say anything, so I haven't liked every photo here that I find attractive, because I don't usually have anything to add lol. And I like ones I'm not attracted to for other reasons, like friendly upvote (usually if they're like me and are hesitant to post at all). But with the girls' ones, it depends how many other guys thanked it.. that increases the creep factor.


----------



## Angina Jolie

I invite you to judge how hot or not were the formerly 14 year old pomPOMs attempts at being artistic and deep. Also don't forget to add +points for my obviously multilayered soul:

Cuz I was Dark

* *





View attachment 618898





and full of thug life

* *





View attachment 618914


----------



## Gossip Goat

Dagan Eldr said:


> @Skysplitter - An easy 9 out of 10 from me. You're very photogenic. roud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know what to do. I'm bored. Have fun!
> (And as I've said in another recent post, it probably wouldn't have killed me to smile, but sometimes, I don't feel like risking it! )


Pretty pretty pretty!! You look so artsy.


----------



## pwowq

Not.














@Dagan Eldr ...Mmmmhm. @pomPOM ... Mm-Yeap.

Might as well do a full recap!

* *


----------



## Saturniid

Thanks, @Gossip Goat !





pwowq said:


> Not.
> View attachment 619082
> View attachment 619090
> 
> 
> @Dagan Eldr ...Mmmmhm. @pomPOM ... Mm-Yeap.
> 
> Might as well do a full recap!
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 619098
> View attachment 619106
> View attachment 619114


That top photo looks like you're rave-bound. I don't know what you're doing, but you seem to be enjoying it.


----------



## Vast Silence

pwowq said:


> Not.
> View attachment 619082
> View attachment 619090
> 
> 
> @Dagan Eldr ...Mmmmhm. @pomPOM ... Mm-Yeap.
> 
> Might as well do a full recap!
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 619098
> View attachment 619106
> View attachment 619114


Are you the green ranger? :O


----------



## pwowq

Vast Silence said:


> Are you the green ranger? :O


I see no ranger. That's an 10 year old selfie and I thought (and still think) it's an interesting pic taken when conscription was a thing where I grew up. ^^



Dagan Eldr said:


> That top photo looks like you're rave-bound. I don't know what you're doing, but you seem to be enjoying it.


I generally seek the attention I want. When out running in pitch-black autumn afternoon I wish to not be struck by vehicles. As we all can see the gear works as intended.


----------



## Nefarious

Skysplitter said:


> Never really done this before, but I suppose I'll post a picture. Don't roast me too hard.
> 
> View attachment 618458


Nothing to roast, handsome dude. 

Excuse the shitty quality. 

View attachment 619434


Why I decided on going short in the first place. Waking up with this every morning was a fucking pain. 

View attachment 619442


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Nefarious said:


> Nothing to roast, handsome dude.
> 
> Excuse the shitty quality.
> 
> View attachment 619434
> 
> 
> Why I decided on going short in the first place. Waking up with this every morning was a fucking pain.
> 
> View attachment 619442


I really like your eyes and your hair. The cut looks really cute. 

your face is very attractive all round. Very pretty. 

Also I can totally relate to the long hair issue. I recall waking up with a birds nest (though I should have combed my hair more...) I cut it short over a year ago now. It fits really well so it's so easy to maintain and it's perfect for a lazy fuck like me lol. 

I do miss the long hair sometimes. I often worry about not appearing as feminine as I'd like to with the short hair.


----------



## Eset

When are we going to get someone good looking on here?


----------



## Noctis

Narci Claus said:


> When are we going to get someone good looking on here?


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## Nefarious

Narci Claus said:


> When are we going to get someone good looking on here?


Oh do post your face once again, I'm sure you'll sway the entire thread with your exceptional grace and beauty.


----------



## Eset

Nefarious said:


> Oh do post your face once again, I'm sure you'll sway the entire thread with your exceptional grace and beauty.


This is the ideal male body. 
You may not like it, but this is what peak performance looks like.


----------



## Nefarious

Narci Claus said:


> This is the ideal male body.
> You may not like it, but this is what peak performance looks like.


I can see a neck, a hand and a tuft of hair. Can't even see that exceptional face. You're doing a great disservice to all of us in this thread. Come on now, expected more of a sassy reply from someone who has a lot to say. Didn't even make me chuckle.


----------



## Eset

Nefarious said:


> I can see a neck, a hand and a tuft of hair. Can't even see that exceptional face. You're doing a great disservice to all of us in this thread. Come on now, expected more of a sassy reply from someone who has a lot to say. Didn't even make me chuckle.


Clearly you are blind here; clearly there is a face in such picture, though you were probably "_blinded by beauty_" so I can't blame you.


----------



## Mange

View attachment 621786


The freckles on my upper lip are sort of like a skin moustache


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Luke Skywalker said:


> I don't get down to the dirty business of rating corpses.


Too compressed? I only use the highest quality.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Too compressed? I only use the highest quality.


I need at least 16K to make a fair assessment.


----------



## olonny

I'm happy when it's cold








But I'm happier when there's beer


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Another hideous image of my face.
> View attachment 627530


How many drugs this time?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ShadowsRunner said:


> How many drugs this time?


NyQuill and DayQuill


----------



## g_w

Courtalort said:


> I haven't been on this thread in like a year.
> What's happened to the world?
> Where did life go?
> 
> Anywho. Here I am.
> View attachment 626738


Somehow matches the eEcard in your avatar.
And yes, that was *meant* to be a compliment. /INTJ facepalm>


----------



## Saturniid

Have fun. :tongue:


----------



## Parrot

Dagan Eldr said:


> Have fun. :tongue:


Looks like a great still shot from the opening scene of a mid quality porno


----------



## Saturniid

Drunk Parrot said:


> Looks like some great still shots from the opening scene of a porno



Well that's certainly a new one. Oh my.


----------



## Parrot

Dagan Eldr said:


> Well that's certainly a new one. Oh my.


Gotta be prepared for "Ne"thing with Parrot roud:


----------



## Saturniid

Drunk Parrot said:


> Gotta be prepared for "Ne"thing with Parrot roud:


*Chalks in the bonus points*


----------



## Parrot

Dagan Eldr said:


> *Chalks in the bonus points*


*Erases chalked points with hand*

*Picks up chalk, draws a penis*


----------



## Courtalort

g_w said:


> Somehow matches the eEcard in your avatar.
> And yes, that was *meant* to be a compliment. /INTJ facepalm>


INTJ compliments are my favorite compliments. 
I forgive thee. :kitteh:


----------



## g_w

Courtalort said:


> INTJ compliments are my favorite compliments.
> I forgive thee. :kitteh:


audibly *gasps*, runs for cover


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Highbinder said:


> I'm in Dallas right now visiting the university I want to go to, SMU, to get my undergraduate in engineering. Was sending some snapchats, so I decided to post some selfies in this thread.


^ How the fuck this doesn't have more thanks? Dude!


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Luke Skywalker said:


> ^ How the fuck this doesn't have more thanks? Dude!


Hey I saw him first.


It's like, which side do I let bend me over and handcuff me? good cop or bad cop. Rawr.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Hey guys, I'm really shy but I decided 2post a picture of myself.

he he hehe


----------



## elliephant

I've already done this buttttttt

get roasting


















omg 2 mins later and I'm loling at the first photo i attached


----------



## Kurt Wagner

ShadowsRunner said:


> Hey I saw him first.
> 
> 
> It's like, which side do I let bend me over and handcuff me? good cop or bad cop. Rawr.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Herondale said:


> View attachment 628402
> 
> 
> *omg 2 mins later and I'm loling at the first photo i attached*


Mutants are people too!



> View attachment 628410


You look very beautiful :kitteh: 

(I don't rate, sorry)

And look, a han solo cup!












ShadowsRunner said:


> Hey guys, I'm really shy but I decided 2post a picture of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he he hehe


so which pronoun should I use with you?


----------



## Parrot

Herondale said:


> I've already done this buttttttt
> 
> get roasting
> 
> View attachment 628402
> 
> 
> View attachment 628410
> 
> 
> 
> omg 2 mins later and I'm loling at the first photo i attached


The first picture is what happens when I leave my date out overnight instead of refrigerating her.


----------



## Popinjay

Dagan Eldr said:


> Have fun. :tongue:


With or without makeup, you are easily one of the most beautiful girls on PerC.


----------



## Saturniid

Popinjay said:


> With or without makeup, you are easily one of the most beautiful girls on PerC.



Aww, thank you very much. :tongue: That's kind of you.


----------



## elliephant

Drunk Parrot said:


> The first picture is what happens when I leave my date out overnight instead of refrigerating her.


she becomes a cold blooded reptile? it's been known to happen to women


----------



## TheNotSoTalentedPoet

Dagan Eldr said:


> @Skysplitter - An easy 9 out of 10 from me. You're very photogenic. roud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know what to do. I'm bored. Have fun!
> (And as I've said in another recent post, it probably wouldn't have killed me to smile, but sometimes, I don't feel like risking it! )


I think the photo works better without a beaming smile. It makes it feel more natural, and I can say that natural you is quite appealing. The swords perhaps take the aesthetic value over the limit, but you took it to the limit without any assistance.


----------



## TheNotSoTalentedPoet

With and without the glasses. Savage me, for I can withstand the abuse, and kinda welcome it.


----------



## Miss Bingley

(i'm the one on the left, ISTJ on the right)







(on the left, with ENFP on the right)


----------



## Sylarz

Miss Bingley said:


> View attachment 628658
> 
> (i'm the one on the left, ISTJ on the right)
> View attachment 628666
> 
> (on the left, with ENFP on the right)


Very cute


----------



## Tsubaki

TheNotSoTalentedPoet said:


> View attachment 628578
> 
> 
> View attachment 628586
> 
> 
> With and without the glasses. Savage me, for I can withstand the abuse, and kinda welcome it.


I am just rating the last person of the opposite gender who posted ^^

I'd give you a solid 6/10 for my taste. You have a good facial structure, your face looks very neutral and aesthetically pleasing. I have to admit that I am just personally not a huge fan of long hair on men and this particular style in general, but I know some girls who would swoon over it ;P









I bought a new top and had to take a picture wearing it ~


----------



## WhoIsJake

Tsubaki said:


> I bought a new top and had to take a picture wearing it ~


I just think your top is sexy. Lookin like one bad boss ass beyotch.


----------



## ethylene

I like to cross over to the dark side. They have good music, and cookies.
View attachment 629178


----------



## Saturniid

TheNotSoTalentedPoet said:


> I think the photo works better without a beaming smile. It makes it feel more natural, and I can say that natural you is quite appealing. The swords perhaps take the aesthetic value over the limit, but you took it to the limit without any assistance.


Heh, yeah, I've been meaning to find a place to put those swords, as they seem a bit out of place, but my room is a bit... _crowded_, to say it kindly. :I

Thank you for the compliment, however.


----------



## Parrot

ethylene said:


> I like to cross over to the dark side. They have good music, and cookies.
> View attachment 629178


Eth-poo, I love it, but what's up with the camera? Your face seems squished.


----------



## Hei

TheNotSoTalentedPoet said:


> With and without the glasses. Savage me, for I can withstand the abuse, and kinda welcome it.


The photos are kind of low res so it is difficult for me to make a clear judgement.

The one thing / critique I am feeling at the moment is you would probably look better having your hair cut to at least around the length of the top of your shoulders. If you are not too attached to your current hair length, this is worth considering.

You have long curly hair so should you choose to use hair product use a grooming cream with a light hold. It is something that will bring your hair a little out of your face, but still allows your hair to move. It does not ruin your curls, does not make it too shiny, and allows you to get more definition out of your glasses and face shape. This will really deliver more should you cut your hair to at least the aforementioned shoulder length.


----------



## Rafiki

Major crushing on @pomPOM,
also @mytinyheart is cute

can't remember anyone else


----------



## tinyheart

pancaketreehouse said:


> Major crushing on @pomPOM,
> also @mytinyheart is cute
> 
> can't remember anyone else


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## tinyheart

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 629898


Beard of Awesome :shocked:


----------



## ethylene

Drunk Parrot said:


> Eth-poo, I love it, but what's up with the camera? Your face seems squished.


My phone's front camera does that.
:/


----------



## TheNotSoTalentedPoet

Hei said:


> The photos are kind of low res so it is difficult for me to make a clear judgement.
> 
> The one thing critique I am feeling at the moment is you would probably look better having your hair cut to at least around the length of the top of your shoulders. If you are not too attached to your current hair length, this is worth considering.
> 
> You have long curly hair so should you choose to use hair product use a grooming cream with a light hold. It is something that will bring your hair a little out of your face, but still allows your hair to move. It does not ruin your curls, does not make it too shiny, and allows you to get more definition out of your glasses and face shape. This will really deliver more should you cut your to at least the aforementioned shoulder length.


I do believe that you're correct in your assessment that it'd be better with a cut. Honestly, at this point, it's becoming a bit of a nuisance. But, I am an eternally lazy sort when it comes to my hair, as well as my general aesthetic.

Also, I'm really not one for hair products (again, lazy) but I will keep that in mind as an experiment at the very least. My hair is ridiculously thick, so a shorter length with some well-utilized grooming cream could make me actually hot. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

neko said:


> Am I hot yet?


Nah mate. If I've learnt anything from snapchat and the kids these days it's that the dog filter is the only way to be hot. 

To be hot you must keep the same dead-inside expression so you're on the right track. Just gotta change filter.


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> 8/10 would drunkenly hit on at a party, get mad when rejected, go home to cry, and wake up feeling with a new sense of purpose the next day.
> 
> Also, I want to remind everyone that the @Tsubaki becoming legal party IS on the PerC Calendar as put there by herself.
> 
> For all you weirdos out there.


I personally don't think she's good enough for you. Especially with that kind of modesty while trying to make a girl feel great about herself like a real man should. 

10/10 for you


----------



## JayShambles

AddictiveMuse said:


> Nah mate. If I've learnt anything from snapchat and the kids these days it's that the dog filter is the only way to be hot.
> 
> To be hot you must keep the same dead-inside expression so you're on the right track. Just gotta change filter.


You look like a sad puppy 

Want a smacko


----------



## Kurt Wagner

neko said:


> Am I hot yet?


Too bad you're not into


----------



## Kurt Wagner

AddictiveMuse said:


> Nah mate. If I've learnt anything from snapchat and the kids these days it's that the dog filter is the only way to be hot.
> 
> To be hot you must keep the same dead-inside expression so you're on the right track. Just gotta change filter.


You remind me of the wife I used to have in my other life. Pretty sure I was married then.

QT 3.14


----------



## Kurt Wagner

@AddictiveMuse

You know how I know you're gay? You like Coldplay.


----------



## Eset

What about now?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

neko said:


> What about now?


awwwwwwwwwww


* *




wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


* *




wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



* *




www


* *





w


----------



## Kurt Wagner

yes, neko


----------



## Kurt Wagner

AddictiveMuse said:


> Nah mate. If I've learnt anything from snapchat and the kids these days it's that the dog filter is the only way to be hot.


I don't have a snapchap. :crying:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

neko said:


> What about now?


10/10


----------



## JhunneQuinn

neko said:


> What about now?


Brain immediately went to cute.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

ethylene said:


> my phone's front camera does that.
> :/


android!!!!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

neko said:


> What about now?


What about today? What if you're making me all that I was meant to be?
What if our love never went away?
What if it's lost behind words we could never find?
Baby, before it's too late, what about now?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

spaura said:


> Hi.


You went from being the Harry Potter film to the Comic Book Guy. What do you have to say for yourself?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

AddictiveMuse said:


> Nah mate. If I've learnt anything from snapchat and the kids these days it's that the dog filter is the only way to be hot.
> 
> To be hot you must keep the same dead-inside expression so you're on the right track. Just gotta change filter.


PHOTO FILTERS RUIN THE PICTURE. THERE IS A RIGHT ANSWER.
PLEASE READ THIS:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRGB


----------



## tinyheart

neko said:


> What about now?


You're adorableeeeee 🐶🐶🐶🐹🐶🐶🐶🐶


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

neko said:


> What about now?


Closer. Look up to and into the distance. Maybe even sqint a little, but just barely. 
Don't stare into the camera.


----------



## Parrot

Moonious said:


> Closer. Look up and into the distance. Maybe even sqint a little, but just barely.
> Don't stare into the camera.


Funny that a lot of women think a photo of a guy *NOT looking into the camera is more attractive. Just goes to show that women love being ignored, even though they publicly hate it. :tongue:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Drunk Parrot said:


> Funny that a lot of women think a photo of a guy *NOT looking into the camera is more attractive. Just goes to show that women love being ignored, even though they publicly hate it. :tongue:


No, it's because the eyes don't align with the rest of his pose. His face and everything is up, but he's staring down specifically at the Camera in this pic. That is unnatural.

And if you want to stretch it that far,maybe we just like being seen at an equal level :tongue:


----------



## Parrot

WhoIsJake said:


> Can't take myself seriously....
> View attachment 630778


Great physique, awful 'stache.


----------



## The Lawyer

Drunk Parrot said:


> Funny that a lot of women think a photo of a guy *NOT looking into the camera is more attractive. Just goes to show that women love being ignored, even though they publicly hate it. :tongue:


I like it much more when they look into the camera

But then again I'm an attention whore, so it makes sense.


----------



## JayShambles

The Lawyer said:


> I like it much more when they look into the camera
> 
> But then again I'm an attention whore, so it makes sense.


Do you like to think that they're checking you out?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

WhoIsJake said:


> Can't take myself seriously....
> View attachment 630778


 @Slagasauras?


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL




----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL

neko said:


> What about now?


Instagram filter? Ugh...

IQ dropped to 40 instantaneously.


----------



## Eset

YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL said:


> Instagram filter? Ugh...
> 
> IQ dropped to 40 instantaneously.


"Your mom" joke as a username? Ugh...

IQ dropped to 20 instantaneously.


----------



## WhoIsJake

Drunk Parrot said:


> Great physique, awful 'stache.











Tis true. This is as far as I got before I gave up and went back to clean shaven. Lol


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL

neko said:


> "Your mom" joke as a username? Ugh...
> 
> IQ dropped to 20 instantaneously.


It's not a joke, it's reality. Every mother on this planet is a blue whale including mine. My mother broke my house and when she made a whale sound, my eardrums plopped like popcorn and lost my hearing.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL said:


> Instagram filter? Ugh...


It's a MySpace filter.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

neko said:


> "Your mom" joke as a username? Ugh...
> 
> IQ dropped to 20 instantaneously.


Japanese + cat-related username?

IQ dropped to 39.791


----------



## Eset

Luke Skywalker said:


> Japanese + cat-related username?
> 
> IQ dropped to 39.791


Luke Skywalker?

IQ dropped to 13.37


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL

neko said:


> Luke Skywalker?
> 
> IQ dropped to 39.79


Weeaboo?

IQ dropped to rule 34


----------



## Eset

YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL said:


> Weeaboo?
> 
> IQ dropped to rule 34


Warhammer?

IQ dropped to your mom's basement.


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL

neko said:


> Warhammer?
> 
> IQ dropped to you mom's basement.


"Your mom" jokes?

IQ dropped to 69.

Hhahahahaha the hypocrisy


----------



## Kurt Wagner

neko said:


> Luke Skywalker?
> 
> IQ dropped to 13.37


You just *raised *it.

===

Can't handle basic maths, IP dropped to 255.255.255.0


----------



## Eset

YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL said:


> "Your mom" jokes?
> 
> IQ dropped to 69.
> 
> Hhahahahaha the hypocrisy


Soundcloud?

IQ dropped to vaporware.


----------



## Eset

Luke Skywalker said:


> You just *raised *it.
> 
> ===
> 
> Can't handle basic maths, IP dropped to 255.255.255.0


Thinks 39.79 --> 13.37 is raising?

IQ dropped to π.


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL

99% retired?

IQ dropped to Alzheimer's disease


----------



## Kurt Wagner

neko said:


> Thinks 39.79 --> 13.37 is raising?
> 
> IQ dropped to π.


You edited your post. :angry:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Luke Skywalker said:


> I'll never know how you reached that conclusion.
> 
> 
> https://www.fanfiction.net/s/846093/1/Expletive-Me-You-Will


Memorable quotes.


> "Size matters not! Besides, your body's lightsaber the force deactivates," Yoda said defensively.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Memorable quotes.


_Hey, using the Force makes you horny._


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Dagan Eldr said:


> Have at it. \o/


You're absolutely gorgeous. 10/10!


----------



## Popinjay

Dagan Eldr said:


>


Custom-built gaming computer...$2,000.00
Really cool sword (that probably has an interesting story behind it)...$5,000.00
Life-alteringly hot girl who builds computers and collects lethal armaments...priceless.

1 billion, gagillion, fafillion, shabolubalu million illion yillion...exabytes/10.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Popinjay said:


> Custom-built gaming computer...$2,000.00
> Really cool sword (that probably has an interesting story behind it)...$5,000.00
> Life-alteringly hot girl who builds computers and collects lethal armaments...priceless.
> 
> 1 billion, gagillion, fafillion, shabolubalu million illion yillion...exabytes/10.


Would you like that payment to be in HDDs or USB flash drives?


----------



## Popinjay

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Would you like that payment to be in HDDs or USB flash drives?


2TB Samsung 850 Pro's...


----------



## g_w

Dagan Eldr said:


> Heheh. It's a small... 'town' here, it seems. Though there are a few new faces around here that intend on staying, including me. Nice to know that most of the people still active have been active year-round.  And of course, it's only proper to say welcome back to PerC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, time for me to get on topic!
> 
> *Drops this right here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have at it. \o/


INTP 5w4. INTJ *approved*.

BTW, the lighting makes your hair color ambiguous: brunette, auburn, or ???


----------



## Saturniid

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> What is the story behind all of that wall art?


Well, I hate blank walls, and I like art, so I meet in the middle.... 

With a lot of hoarded nicknacks I don't need. :frustrating: Ah well. At least the room's pretty, right? :dry:



spaura said:


> You're absolutely gorgeous. 10/10!


Aww, thank you very much! :tongue:




Popinjay said:


> Custom-built gaming computer...$2,000.00
> Really cool sword (that probably has an interesting story behind it)...$5,000.00
> Life-alteringly hot girl who builds computers and collects lethal armaments...priceless.
> 
> 1 billion, gagillion, fafillion, shabolubalu million illion yillion...exabytes/10.





Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Would you like that payment to be in HDDs or USB flash drives?





Popinjay said:


> 2TB Samsung 850 Pro's...


Samsung. Sexy choice in hardware. *Thumbs up*

Also, this is by far the most humoring conversation I've seen today. I am pleasantly amused. :tongue: (Also x2, thank you! Heheh.)



g_w said:


> INTP 5w4. INTJ *approved*.
> 
> BTW, the lighting makes your hair color ambiguous: brunette, auburn, or ???


Heh, I was once mistyped as INFP. I believe I recall you making a comment about my 'meh' expression prior. A detailed questionnaire and several comments later, well... It wasn't hard for people to determine the mistype, apparently. 

:frustrating:

To be honest, I really couldn't tell you what color my hair is. When I was little, my hair used to be bright blonde, almost borderline platinum, but with age, it's darkened out into almost a... weird muddle of silvery brown? I think the closest I've seen for accurate hair color descriptions is 'silver/ash brown' as pictured: 


* *















Though my natural hair is considerably darker than hers, but it still maintains the silvery highlight.

You can see what I mean here. Older photo and my roots were grown out quite a ways.

This picture was taken during an ice storm back in 2013 (in case people question the massive layers of ice on the bush behind me.)

With that said, your guess at my hair color is as good as mine:


* *


----------



## Sylarz

Notice me, sempai. Notice me.


----------



## Saturniid

Sylarv said:


> Notice me, sempai. Notice me.


Well, I might not be senpai, but you have been noticed! 8.5 outta 10!  You're quite photogenic.

Gotta wonder what you're staring at, being all spacey n' stuff. (Wait--does 'spacing out' even count as staring? ...I'm going to pretend it does.:mellow: )


----------



## Sylarz

Dagan Eldr said:


> Well, I might not be senpai, but you have been noticed! 8.5 outta 10!  You're quite photogenic.


Wooo. Thanks! ^_^ That compliment!



Dagan Eldr said:


> *Gotta wonder what you're staring at, being all spacey n' stuff*. (Wait--does 'spacing out' even count as staring? ...I'm going to pretend it does.:mellow: )


Exactly... _Exactly._

I guess spacing out is staring inwards. *dun dun duuuunnn*


----------



## nicoloco90

ehh 

View attachment 633258

View attachment 633266


----------



## MaggieMay

This thread needs to be more active! I like getting to see ya'lls pretty faces


----------



## Parrot

Taken today. Tell me I look "ehhh, sure why not"


----------



## Noctis

Drunk Parrot said:


> Taken today. Tell me I look "ehhh, sure why not"
> 
> View attachment 634370


MySpace bathroom selfie?


----------



## Eset

Drunk Parrot said:


> Taken today. Tell me I look "ehhh, sure why not"
> 
> View attachment 634370


Where you keep the kids?


----------



## Bunny

neko said:


> Where you keep the kids?


They must be in the basement.


----------



## Tsubaki

Drunk Parrot said:


> Taken today. Tell me I look "ehhh, sure why not"
> 
> View attachment 634370


7/10 would hit at at a club. Get a weird look and asked if I'm really over 18. Smile awkwardly and talk about being 21 "mentally" while getting heavily judged for supposed "daddy issues". ...that's my most realistic guess.


* *













I looked like a ghost in that lighting, so I took use of it.








The rarest view of me that you can get - putting my hair behind my ear (I never actually do this, because it looks horrible)








And a random late-at-night picture


----------



## 7rr7s

Tsubaki said:


> 7/10 would hit at at a club. Get a weird look and asked if I'm really over 18. Smile awkwardly and talk about being 21 "mentally" while getting heavily judged for supposed "daddy issues". ...that's my most realistic guess.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked like a ghost in that lighting, so I took use of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rarest view of me that you can get - putting my hair behind my ear (I never actually do this, because it looks horrible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a random late-at-night picture


Loll.... No comment.


----------



## JayShambles

-


----------



## JayShambles

I don't accept ratings under 9/10


----------



## Veggie

JayShambles said:


> I don't accept ratings under 9/10


11/10. Would be a 12, but I reserve those for sexy butts and stuff too.


----------



## Detective John Kimble

Me and my daddy.


----------



## JayShambles

Veggie said:


> 11/10. Would be a 12, but I reserve those for sexy butts and stuff too.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Lucky for you Veggie, I once posed nude for Men's Health magazine.


----------



## Veggie

JayShambles said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for you Veggie, I once posed nude for Men's Health magazine.


Dayum. 14/10. God help the ladies and their white knights if you all genuine and stuff too xD


----------



## JayShambles

Veggie said:


> Dayum. 14/10. God help the white knights if you all genuine and stuff too xD


Lol @Veggie.. You the bomb


----------



## Detective John Kimble

JayShambles said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for you Veggie, I once posed nude for Men's Health magazine.


You're fucking hot, dude!!! I would already cum all over you right now <333


----------



## JayShambles

Just don't cum in my eye


----------



## Detective John Kimble

JayShambles said:


> Just don't cum in my eye


I won't, I will jizz all over your buttocks.


----------



## atamagasuita

JayShambles said:


> I don't accept ratings under 9/10


You reminds me of my brother who loves to work out, and whenever i went back home after 6 mos, there's different girl with him overnighting in our house. XD


----------



## pwowq

@JayShambles
9/11 of bathroom mirror selfies.


----------



## JayShambles

pwowq said:


> @JayShambles
> 9/11 of bathroom mirror selfies.


I go to my parents home specifically to take advantage of the white light above their bathroom mirror. It's all about the lighting.


----------



## JayShambles

atamagasuita said:


> You reminds me of my brother who loves to work out, and whenever i went back home after 6 mos, there's different girl with him overnighting in our house. XD


Sounds like your brother and I have many things in common then.. I mean, I'm the narcissistic womaniser on here aren't I?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

10/10 for being self aware @JayShambles


----------



## JayShambles

AddictiveMuse said:


> 10/10 for being self aware @JayShambles


Hehehehhe

Keep in mind that ones perception only lies within the eye of the perceiver whether it be correct or not. The deception or truth on internet is truly an amazing mystery


----------



## atamagasuita

JayShambles said:


> Sounds like your brother and I have many things in common then.. I mean, I'm the narcissistic womaniser on here aren't I?


Yeah you are.. And then he'll go outside just being topless, flaunting his abs. Wtf! xD


----------



## JayShambles

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah you are.. And then he'll go outside just being topless, flaunting his abs. Wtf! xD


If you created a piece of art work that you truly loved, wouldn't you like to be acknowledged for your hard work? Sculpting ones body is a form of art and flaunting it is same as wanting for it to be acknowledged. 

Perceive this as the most narcissistic thing somebodies ever said or seek some truth within the understanding of it


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Tsubaki said:


> 7/10 would hit at at a club. Get a weird look and asked if I'm really over 18. Smile awkwardly and talk about being 21 "mentally" while getting heavily judged for supposed "daddy issues". ...that's my most realistic guess.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked like a ghost in that lighting, so I took use of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rarest view of me that you can get - putting my hair behind my ear (I never actually do this, because it looks horrible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a random late-at-night picture


I think you need to clean up your kitchen. What, were you in the middle of making popcorn or something?


----------



## Gilfoyle

Dagan Eldr said:


>


That is probably the coolest hair color I've ever seen. Your natural one I mean. It's literally grey.


----------



## Tsubaki

ShadowsRunner said:


> I think you need to clean up your kitchen. What, were you in the middle of making popcorn or something?


You see a salad bowl and a cucumber and your first guess is that I was making popcorn? No, I just had a salad with chicken for dinner that day and hadn't done the dishes yet. (Also, you're seeing about 5% of the kitchen there. That is not a good sample size. I can send you a picture after making and decorating a cake - THAT is a dirty kitchen)


----------



## JayShambles

@Veggie, you bring good value towards this thread being an expensive piece of candy for the eyes.

This thread appears to hold a lot of "Not'(s) and I'm craving some "Hawt". Hit me up because you know you want to.


----------



## Veggie

JayShambles said:


> @Veggie, you bring good value towards this thread being an expensive piece of candy for the eyes.


:blushed:



JayShambles said:


> This thread appears to hold a lot of "Not'(s) and I'm craving some "Hawt". Hit me up because you know you want to.


Veggie hankerings can be serious business, I'll see what I can do :laughing:

("Omg, who says these things" < a person on Discord... I'm assuming).

But yea, I kinda do want to  You're fun.


----------



## JayShambles

Veggie said:


> :blushed:
> 
> 
> 
> Veggie hankerings can be serious business, I'll see what I can do :laughing:
> 
> ("Omg, who says these things" < a person on Discord... I'm assuming).
> 
> But yea, I kinda do want to  You're fun.


It's your fault for being so far away.. We'd run a muck that would turn a sunny day into showers and storms given that your evil laugh holds that power. 

Be closer and more intimate with me.. Aren't, you too, feeling the spark between us?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

I'm not attractive at all, definitely not hot. So I want to know am I average, ugly or really ugly? Please be honest. My heart's already hardened enough as it is. So, I can take it.
:laughing:
View attachment 634762

View attachment 634770

View attachment 634786


----------



## Veggie

JayShambles said:


> It's your fault for being so far away..


Not fair. You're also so far away.



JayShambles said:


> Be closer and more intimate with me.. Aren't, you to, feeling the spark between us?


----------



## JayShambles

Veggie said:


> Not fair. You're also so far away.


So what can we do about this situation?






[/QUOTE]


Without further conclusions only leaves me being the hopefulness romantic I am with the confidence to make things happen

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m3-hY-hlhBg


----------



## Parrot

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> I'm not attractive at all, definitely not hot. So I want to know am I average, ugly or really ugly? Please be honest. My heart's already hardened enough as it is. So, I can take it.
> :laughing:
> View attachment 634762
> 
> View attachment 634770
> 
> View attachment 634786


Yeah you're just average. I saw the post in "What are you thinking about". There's plenty of guys who'd date you, just depends on what your standards are.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Drunk Parrot said:


> Yeah you're just average. I saw the post in "What are you thinking about". There's plenty of guys who'd date you, just depends on what your standards are.


Wow really? Lol..

Well, thanks I guess...

How do I put this, I just don't want to be one of those girls that say they're really good looking but they're not. I mean, I saw someone complain once, "All the pretty girls say they're ugly and all the ugly ones say they're pretty". I don't want to be in that category... :/
I guess I should be more confident about myself...

Anyway...


----------



## Gilfoyle

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> How do I put this, I just don't want to be one of those girls that say they're really good looking but they're not. I mean, I saw someone complain once, "All the pretty girls say they're ugly and all the ugly ones say they're pretty".


..in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Tsubaki

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> Wow really? Lol..
> 
> Well, thanks I guess...
> 
> How do I put this, I just don't want to be one of those girls that say they're really good looking but they're not. I mean, I saw someone complain once, "All the pretty girls say they're ugly and all the ugly ones say they're pretty". I don't want to be in that category... :/
> I guess I should be more confident about myself...
> 
> Anyway...


I actually also worry about that quite a lot ^^" I guess it's a common issue.
But for a lot of people, it really depends on what you're after. For example my best friend is really plain and doesn't pay attention to her style at all, but is pretty petite and slim. There are some people who say that she's gorgeous while most of the guys that I was with found her utterly repulsive.

Another friend of mine is really boney, androgynous, has a slightly disproportionate face and a distinct punk-goth style. To people who are into that, she is an 8, to most others a 5 at most.

I am personally trying to look my best to everyone, but I also have to accept that it's never possible to please everyone and in the end, you just choose to look good for yourself.

...also I feel like being underage makes me literally invisible in this thread. I never got any assessment and it seems like my kitchen is more interesting than me.


----------



## Eset

JayShambles said:


> I don't accept ratings under 9/10


8.99/10


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Tsubaki said:


> I actually also worry about that quite a lot ^^" I guess it's a common issue.
> But for a lot of people, it really depends on what you're after. For example my best friend is really plain and doesn't pay attention to her style at all, but is pretty petite and slim. There are some people who say that she's gorgeous while most of the guys that I was with found her utterly repulsive.
> 
> Another friend of mine is really boney, androgynous, has a slightly disproportionate face and a distinct punk-goth style. To people who are into that, she is an 8, to most others a 5 at most.
> 
> I am personally trying to look my best to everyone, but I also have to accept that it's never possible to please everyone and in the end, you just choose to look good for yourself.
> 
> ...also I feel like being underage makes me literally invisible in this thread. I never got any assessment and it seems like my kitchen is more interesting than me.


Oh, I only wear what I like for me and not for other people, haha. xD I don't dress to impress, I dress for myself...

Yeah I guess you're right, I know someone who is into girls with tattoos, on the other hand I know someone who finds tattoos utterly repulsive, lol.

Maybe people feel weird commenting on your picture because you're underage? Idk. Most people comment about someone's looks regardless of their age.


----------



## Tsubaki

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> Oh, I only wear what I like for me and not for other people, haha. xD I don't dress to impress, I dress for myself...
> 
> Yeah I guess you're right, I know someone who is into girls with tattoos, on the other hand I know someone who finds tattoos utterly repulsive, lol.
> 
> Maybe people feel weird commenting on your picture because you're underage? Idk. Most people comment about someone's looks regardless of their age.


I'm more of a "dress to impress"-person ^^
Unless I am really sick or on my way to sports class, I do not leave the house looking sloppy and usually, I even wear at least a bit of makeup. I've also always been asking guys I trust regarding style questions about how to improve my looks and I really enjoy working out to make myself look good. I think @JayShambles mentioned earlier that you can see a body as a piece of art that you can work on and I agree for some part.

And I also find that pretty odd since in most chats, people don't mind at all, but here it seems like I am invisible most of the time. Might just have been a coincidence, though ^^"

...I'd take a new picture to post, but right now, I am sick and with my pale skin and still a bit of makeup, I look like a zombie, lol.

...I'll add in a winter selfie though:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Tsubaki said:


> I'm more of a "dress to impress"-person ^^
> Unless I am really sick or on my way to sports class, I do not leave the house looking sloppy and usually, I even wear at least a bit of makeup. I've also always been asking guys I trust regarding style questions about how to improve my looks and I really enjoy working out to make myself look good. I think @JayShambles mentioned earlier that you can see a body as a piece of art that you can work on and I agree for some part.
> 
> And I also find that pretty odd since in most chats, people don't mind at all, but here it seems like I am invisible most of the time. Might just have been a coincidence, though ^^"
> 
> ...I'd take a new picture to post, but right now, I am sick and with my pale skin and still a bit of makeup, I look like a zombie, lol.


Oh, I wouldn't leave the house looking like a dag, I hate that. Even if I'm grocery shopping I put some nice clothes on.

Sometimes though when my parents have to rush to the shop they're like, "C'mon!" and I have no choice but to go down in bogan-ish looking clothes. I really hate it when I'm not wearing something on my feet...


----------



## Tsubaki

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> Oh, I wouldn't leave the house looking like a dag, I hate that. Even if I'm grocery shopping I put some nice clothes on.
> 
> Sometimes though when my parents have to rush to the shop they're like, "C'mon!" and I have no choice but to go down in bogan-ish looking clothes. I really hate it when I'm not wearing something on my feet...


I think style is there to make a statement. I like to wear a fairly mature business style usually, but sometimes, I pick something really out-there. It's just important to be confident and own it  Sometimes, I already went out in onesies or pyjamas, but it wasn't laziness, but to make a very specific statement in that situation.


----------



## PariahParty

I have it on good authority that I look like a vampire in this one. haha


----------



## JayShambles

Tsubaki said:


> I'm more of a "dress to impress"-person ^^
> Unless I am really sick or on my way to sports class, I do not leave the house looking sloppy and usually, I even wear at least a bit of makeup. I've also always been asking guys I trust regarding style questions about how to improve my looks and I really enjoy working out to make myself look good. I think @JayShambles mentioned earlier that you can see a body as a piece of art that you can work on and I agree for some part.
> 
> And I also find that pretty odd since in most chats, people don't mind at all, but here it seems like I am invisible most of the time. Might just have been a coincidence, though ^^"
> 
> ...I'd take a new picture to post, but right now, I am sick and with my pale skin and still a bit of makeup, I look like a zombie, lol.
> 
> ...I'll add in a winter selfie though:


Very cute


----------



## JayShambles

> have it on good authority that I look like a vampire in this one. haha


Nah, you just look like that college frat boy who sucks dickybird for some koota rack..


----------



## PariahParty

JayShambles said:


> Nah, you just look like that college frat boy who sucks dickybird for some koota rack..


Still mad about that tramp-stamp comment, huh? lol Do I even have to explain the irony of a white boy in a baseball cap desperately squeezing his pecs together for online skanks telling me I look like a fratboy? I dunno why you try, you're not gonna win. :laughing:


----------



## JayShambles

neko said:


> 8.99/10


I know you wanted to give me at least a 9.1, but within your knowledge to act intelligently you know I prefer breaking the rules myself, therefore you have my full attention over everybody else. 

Assuming you're not a fussy eater, give me a date and time you're free and I'll figure the place to be.


----------



## Tsubaki

PariahParty said:


> View attachment 634802
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that I look like a vampire in this one. haha


11/10 would let you bite me <3


----------



## PariahParty

Tsubaki said:


> 11/10 would let you bite me <3


Now that's a proposition I could really sink my teeth into.


----------



## JayShambles

PariahParty said:


> Still mad about that tramp-stamp comment, huh? lol Do I even have to explain the irony of a white boy in a baseball cap desperately squeezing his pecs together for online skanks telling me I look like a fratboy? I dunno why you try, you're not gonna win. :laughing:


It appears you go to enormous efforts to sound as witty and intelligent as you can.. But unfortunately I cannot remember you nor half the people I troll.. I feel honoured though, feed my ego a tad more  

Keep sucking that dickybird frat boy... The Charlie's good where you from.. I visit there regs


----------



## Rafiki




----------



## PariahParty

JayShambles said:


> It appears you go to enormous efforts to sound as witty and intelligent as you can.. But unfortunately I cannot remember you nor half the people I troll.. I feel honoured though, feed my ego a tad more
> 
> Keep sucking that dickybird frat boy... The Charlie's good where you from.. I visit there regs


It would take a tremendous amount of effort to not look witty or intelligent next to a grown man who unironically refers to himself as a troll. lol


----------



## PariahParty

pancaketreehouse said:


> View attachment 634826


That beard, it's so lush... What oil do you use? Looking good!


----------



## ethylene

@Drunk Parrot: You look like freedom!


----------



## Parrot

@PariahParty more werewolf material.


----------



## piano

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> I'm not attractive at all, definitely not hot. So I want to know am I average, ugly or really ugly? Please be honest. My heart's already hardened enough as it is. So, I can take it.
> :laughing:
> View attachment 634762
> 
> View attachment 634770
> 
> View attachment 634786


appearances are highly malleable. it ultimately comes down to confidence and mystique, milking what you _do_ have for everything it's worth. i don't know how interested you are in improving your appearance, but a good starting point would be nailing down your top 2-3 features and emphasizing those. i think too often people are encouraged to do a full upheaval of their appearance (diet, exercise, wardrobe, makeup, etc) but all that does is reinforce your insecurities, like you're rejecting yourself. no amount of makeup is gonna cover that. find what you like, play it up, change what you can, and come to terms with what you can't.

you have nice eyes, nice skin, and what looks like a healthy bmi. you also like nerdy shit. there's 4 things right there. you're a cutie but you seem to shy away in the presence of a camera, judging by your posture and expressions. i do this as well, and i can tell you that a good posture, warm facial expression, and confident gait make a world of a difference. your personality and mannerisms play just as big of a role in others evaluation of your appearance as your face and body do. fuck the people who called you ugly


----------



## Veggie

PariahParty said:


> for online skanks


Lol wow. Nasty af, and maybe even a little misogynistic. 

I hear women on the internet are just women.


----------



## Veggie

JayShambles said:


> So what can we do about this situation?
> Without further conclusions only leaves me being the hopefulness romantic I am with the confidence to make things happen
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m3-hY-hlhBg


Lol. Idk. But Whitney videos are probably a good start


----------



## Tsubaki

Veggie said:


> Lol wow. Nasty af, and maybe even a little misogynistic.
> 
> I hear women on the internet are just women.


Hm... I don't actually see it as misogynistic at all. He never implied that anyone here was a skank, just that the intended audience were skanks. It was an intended insult to jay, yes, implying that he was trying to attract skanks with it, but I would not say that it was meant to insult any woman in this thread. He pinned down jay's intentional target, not who actually responded, so no person other than him was genuinely insulted from my point of view. That is just my interpretation, though.

Also @pancaketreehouse:
8.5/10 you really rock that lumberjack look! I love your beard <3


----------



## PariahParty

Veggie said:


> Lol wow. Nasty af, and maybe even a little misogynistic.
> 
> I hear women on the internet are just women.


I hear women on the internet who become easily enamored with a shirtless-bathroom-selfie-pic-taking dudebros with a tramp-stamps on their left tit, goofy baseball caps, pulling teen girl frog-faces seem dumb as hell and more than likely have low self-esteem. You're not going to identity politic me into feeling bad for making fun of your bad decisions, darling. haha


----------



## PariahParty

Drunk Parrot said:


> @PariahParty more werewolf material.


I can live with that.


----------



## Veggie

Tsubaki said:


> Hm... I don't actually see it as misogynistic at all. He never implied that anyone here was a skank, just that the intended audience were skanks. It was an intended insult to jay, yes, implying that he was trying to attract skanks with it, but I would not say that it was meant to insult any woman in this thread. He pinned down jay's intentional target, not who actually responded, so no person other than him was genuinely insulted from my point of view. That is just my interpretation, though.


Obviously he at least implied that women here are skanks. Are you kidding me. Lol. The things that some people get away with on this site compared to others, I swear...

And by your logic anyone who would be attracted to the picture is then a skank, which is an insult all around.


----------



## Veggie

PariahParty said:


> I hear women on the internet who become easily enamored with a shirtless-bathroom-selfie-pic-taking dudebros with a tramp-stamps on their left tit, goofy baseball caps, pulling a teen girl frog-faces seem dumb as hell and more than likely have low self-esteem. You're not going to identity politic me into feeling bad for making fun of your bad decisions, darling. haha


Lol and you're getting likes for this hateful bs. But dudes like Jay are the bad guys.

What bad decision? Is he only gonna break my fragile heart? Are you just protecting me? I'm sure you're invested in all that xD 

Jealousy doesn't look good on you. I can't imagine where else all this vehemence about a dude posting a hot picture to a hot or not thread would be coming from.


----------



## Tsubaki

Veggie said:


> Obviously he at least implied that women here are skanks. Are you kidding me. Lol. The things that some people get away with on this site compared to others, I swear...
> 
> And by your logic anyone who would be attracted to the picture is then a skank, which is an insult all around.


That's exactly the opposite of what I was saying. I meant that just because you are attracted to something that was meant to attract skanks, you are not automatically labeled one. If you read a magazine that was meant for teens and you still like it, that says nothing about you being a teen. You are just not part of the main audience.


----------



## Rafiki

PariahParty said:


> That beard, it's so lush... What oil do you use? Looking good!


nonemyfriend,
shower with conditioner but no beard-specific stuff!
thanks toots


----------



## Veggie

Tsubaki said:


> That's exactly the opposite of what I was saying. I meant that just because you are attracted to something that was meant to attract skanks, you are not automatically labeled one. If you read a magazine that was meant for teens and you still like it, that says nothing about you being a teen. You are just not part of the main audience.


No, it is exactly what you're saying. "Meant to attract skanks" - lol. 

Anyway, he's a big boy with his own battles, but I don't appreciate getting pulled into it.

I guess I don't have the refined taste to appreciate guys who don't lift and don't know how to dress themselves. It's probably my low self esteem. I think effort is attractive.


----------



## JayShambles

PariahParty said:


> I hear women on the internet who become easily enamored with a shirtless-bathroom-selfie-pic-taking dudebros with a tramp-stamps on their left tit, goofy baseball caps, pulling a teen girl frog-faces seem dumb as hell and more than likely have low self-esteem. You're not going to identity politic me into feeling bad for making fun of your bad decisions, darling. haha




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










"I hear" this, "i assume that".. There's intelligent means of stereotyping with a decent wit and vocabulary, but I want to ask you something.. What does your life experiences in any of your arguments contribute to your words? 

Oh wait, I do remember you now, you suggested everybody lives such a placid life except yourself who only has time to put down others on the internet trying to appear to be the big man with nothing but more teeth In his mouth than he should have..

Remember everyone started to hate you and you walked away with your tail in between your legs. How did your pride take that? Let's go beck and link those moments of your loss 

Just bcoz you ain't got an ass like this, don't hate..


----------



## JayShambles

Why can't the hot or not thread always be this fun?.. When life gets boring I know who to insult. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PariahParty

JayShambles said:


> Hahaha so I read back on a couple of threads.. it appeared that the women were saying you were all a bunch of jealous pricks bcoz Im just so sexy  and that yeah, @Priahsomethimg you did the walk of shame with the tail tucked In between your legs while everybody insulted you behind your back while you lurked like a fly on the wall..
> 
> I just wanted to see round two.. Jealousy appears to be the main motive here... You've attacked myself because clearly clearly I don't need to say, and you attack any girl who is either nice or attracted to me.. patterns clear up


The scouring old threads for strangers' affirmations and engaging in girly gossip-shaming to protect yourself from criticism makes me even wrongerer about the sad desperation, which makes me even more not jealous. That's how it works, right? hahaha


----------



## PariahParty

JayShambles said:


> Why can't the hot or not thread always be this fun?.. When life gets boring I know who to insult.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Because I usually have better things to do. Soak it in. I await with baited breath for the next creative comment about dicks and jealousy.


----------



## Veggie

PariahParty said:


> No, I did not explicitly admit that, nor anything else that could be used against me at a later date in a court of law. I only started teasing you specifically when you tried to hide behind your vagina like it was a magical, soggy shield against criticism.


Criticize me directly all you want. Especially if you're gonna talk about cowardice 

But yea, the term "online skanks" - as if it's being thrown about for everyone's own good - is pretty offensive as a feminist. Especially when you're taking a moral high ground in doing so, and then mocking other people for apparently doing the same. It's laughably hypocritical, since I wouldn't be even remotely surprised if you're the type who takes offense at pronoun usage and what not. So. Words carry weight and you aren't exempt from that. But then idk. Maybe "moral high ground" isn't the proper phrase either. Superiority high ground? So then who are you?


----------



## dracula

pobrecita said:


> shut up and tell me I'm pretty.


40 and still killing it! You could get a guy at least 10 years younger


----------



## JayShambles

@PariahParty? On a curious note.. You seem to feel as if you're quite high and mighty. What is it you do for a living and tell me about your accomplishments in life? You must be killing it with that demeanour? Right?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piano

PariahParty said:


> So hot you nearly break even on the hot to crazy matrix.


You're not so bad yourself, sweetheart. I still think you look sexier on a gurney, though!



Veggie said:


> You're very pretty Piano. I've always thought so.


Likewise, Veggie. Now destroy Pariah! Tear him apart, make him feel weak and vulnerable, so that afterwards I can come to his rescue with my giggles. He's so hot when he's angry.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

This thread 10/10 on drama


----------



## PariahParty

Veggie said:


> Criticize me directly all you want. Especially if you're gonna talk about cowardice
> 
> But yea, the term "online skanks" - as if it's being thrown about for everyone's own good - is pretty offensive as a feminist. Especially when you're taking a moral high ground in doing so, and then mocking other people for apparently doing the same. It's laughably hypocritical, since I wouldn't be even remotely surprised if you're the type who takes offense at pronoun usage and what not. So. Words carry weight and you aren't exempt from that. But then idk. Maybe "moral high ground" isn't the proper phrase either. Superiority high ground? So then who are you?


Can you back up that grammar? "Superiority high ground"? Would it be sexist to imply I'm not surprised the skanks generally attracted to Jay couldn't speak properly if their child-support depended on it?


----------



## AddictiveMuse

So like Ellen Page... Super adorable.


----------



## PariahParty

pobrecita said:


> You're not so bad yourself, sweetheart. I still think you look sexier on a gurney, though!
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, Veggie. Now destroy Pariah! Tear him apart, make him feel weak and vulnerable, so that afterwards I can come to his rescue with my giggles. He's so hot when he's angry.


And here I thought you were a masochist, not a sadist. :wink:


----------



## PariahParty

Moonious said:


> This thread 10/10 on drama


Truly becoming a Gnome man's land of epic proportions.


----------



## JayShambles

pobrecita said:


> 40 years old and I'm still getting hit on by Jersey Shore loving ex-convicts. hallelujah!


Child, let's just spend hours reading in between the lines trying to portray yourself as some passionate lefty trying to change the world with some valid points, yet others with absolute no backup of experience.. I guess that's what the internet is for when kids these days need a purpose in life to feel worthy of something when they're In fact too scared to face the real world.. 

Some more insight to correct your assumptions.. never liked the show and could never be a ex convict when I've never been charged.. go out and stop trying to act like you mean business on here


----------



## Veggie

PariahParty said:


> Can you back up that grammar? "Superiority high ground"? Would it be sexist to imply I'm not surprised the skanks generally attracted to Jay couldn't speak properly if their child-support depended on it?


So you equate skanks with child support? Haha.

This is the good guy girls. He's the prize. 

There you go again putting all kinds of emphasis on words too while you think you can use them recklessly.


----------



## Veggie

JayShambles said:


> Child, let's just spend hours reading in between the lines trying to portray yourself as some passionate lefty trying to change the world with some valid points, yet others with absolute no backup of experience.. I guess that's what the internet is for when kids these days need a purpose in life to feel worthy of something when they're In fact too scared to face the real world..
> 
> Some more insight to correct your assumptions.. never liked the show and could never be a ex convict when I've never been charged.. go out and stop trying to act like you mean business on here


Tbh, I can't imagine @pobrecita deserving this. She's one who puts herself out there and gets the brunt of drama I think sometimes when she shouldn't.

But then I don't know what's gone down with the two of you, lol.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Veggie said:


> Reputation guarding? Haha. Yea, my reputation is apparently so worth guarding.
> 
> What's funny is that I don't actually even know who you are. Nor do I know who @PariahParty is. Nor was I aware that either one of you were on Discord. (Though I kinda figured given the earlier interaction via thread). So for you to think that I'm trying to salvage "good feelings" is, dare I say... narcissistic? Lol. That I'm just supposed to care while I'm being called a skank and you aren't bringing anything to the table. (Did you? I don't know, defend yourself).
> 
> [..]So then who are you?


I'm just a pervert with a penchant for voyeurism. What's your deal with 'being somebody'? I'm a nobody.

More typology-related, this attitude has been pervasive in your arguments in Skype and Discord and PerC. It's image-triad. This "Who are you; What do you bring?" is classically Type 3, just as is the shift of focus to appeasement and in source of narc supply after being kicked from the group. The reputation you need isn't passive or cordial but related to the need to be held as, putting it as you crudely did the other night, 'the alpha of the group' and as somebody who doesn't back down from a fight (though ironically will so long as there is then a submission to you as you wish to see yourself). The issue is often in knowing where to stop before embarrassing oneself.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Can we stop bickering and talk about how adorable this puppy is?


----------



## JayShambles

JayShambles said:


> @Priahrye? On a curious note.. You seem to feel as if you're quite high and mighty. What is it you do for a living and tell me about your accomplishments in life? You must be killing it with that demeanour? Right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't think too hard.. it's an easy question that should flow from the top of your head.

@pryapaty


----------



## PariahParty

AddictiveMuse said:


> So like Ellen Page... Super adorable.


It's creepy how she's eternally 14. Besides, I lost all respect when that dummy decided to indulge the psychodrama that is David Cage in that awful game Beyond Two Souls.


----------



## Veggie

pobrecita said:


> Likewise, Veggie. Now destroy Pariah! Tear him apart, make him feel weak and vulnerable, so that afterwards I can come to his rescue with my giggles. He's so hot when he's angry.


So I'm being used for your sexual gratification? Lol. Is that what's been happening? I got giggles too ;p


----------



## PariahParty

AddictiveMuse said:


> Can we stop bickering and talk about how adorable this puppy is?


I hope the inbred little bastard gets hip displasia.


----------



## piano

JayShambles said:


> Child, let's just spend hours reading in between the lines trying to portray yourself as some passionate lefty trying to change the world with some valid points, yet others with absolute no backup of experience.. I guess that's what the internet is for when kids these days need a purpose in life to feel worthy of something when they're In fact too scared to face the real world..
> 
> Some more insight to correct your assumptions.. never liked the show and could never be a ex convict when I've never been charged.. go out and stop trying to act like you mean business on here


Old woman? Child? Are you into pedophilia or gerontophilia? I need to know before I can even pretend to give a shit about anything else you've written here. Your misplaced familiarity is disconcerting. 



> ... go out and stop trying to act like you mean business on here


kek hey kettle. I'm pot.



Veggie said:


> But then I don't know what's gone down with the two of you, lol.


I've never spoken to him, outside of him commenting on my photos. I tried to troll him with @PariahParty once, but no dice. I think he's experiencing roid rage and we ought to be careful not to provoke him any further. I'm too young... I mean, too old... I mean... I don't know anymore, but I'm definitely too pretty to die.



Veggie said:


> So I'm being used for your sexual gratification? Lol. Is that what's been happening? I got giggles too ;p


Of course not. I just think it'd be funny. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## PariahParty

Veggie said:


> So I'm being used for your sexual gratification? Lol. Is that what's been happening? I got giggles too ;p


As if you've ever been used for more? And playing ignorant on how hoes collect kids like pogs for child-support and food-stamps makes you a good person? You're just a virtue-signalling loser who never grew out of high school. I already told you I'm a bad man, what more do you want from me? haha


----------



## AddictiveMuse

PariahParty said:


> It's creepy how she's eternally 14. Besides, I lost all respect when that dummy decided to indulge the psychodrama that is David Cage in that awful game Beyond Two Souls.


I didnt mind Beyond Two Souls :O

She is eternally 14, I agree, she must be a vampire!


----------



## PariahParty

AddictiveMuse said:


> I didnt mind Beyond Two Souls :O
> 
> She is eternally 14, I agree, she must be a vampire!


You may be blessed enough not to know that indigenous peoples' pissed off ghosts have been used as the big twist at the end of nearly every David Cage game ever made, including BTS. He's like the Stephen King of video games.

And if we're talking Vampires, how 'bout Lestat? Mmmmm...


----------



## JayShambles

PariahParty said:


> As if you've ever been used for more? And playing ignorant on how hoes collect kids like pogs for child-support and food-stamps makes you a good person? You're just a virtue-signalling loser who never grew out of high school. I already told you I'm a bad man, what more do you want from me? haha


My lack of true concern of this banter here has left me with poor replying skills to get you to answer for me that I feel you're also trying to avoid.. 

You seem to feel quite high and mighty which usually holds reason behind a motive like this but I have a honest question for you.. What is it that you do, your accomplishments in life.. If you were to die tomorrow or the next week from some unfortunate events that actually occur in Canada, your state specifically.. What is it that you'd be remembered for? 

I hope it's not trying the get the better out of people on the internet, lol. 

Unless you really are as sad as you appear to be then you don't need to answer..
@PariahParty

Anytime brah


----------



## AddictiveMuse

PariahParty said:


> And if we're talking Vampires, how 'bout Lestat? Mmmmm...
> 
> View attachment 634850


Not sparkly enough


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

JayShambles said:


> My lack of true concern of this banter here has left me with poor replying skills to get you to answer for me that I feel you're also trying to avoid..


Haha. What are you even talking about, sparky? You hit your ceiling after "I know you are but what am I?"



PariahParty said:


> As if you've ever been used for more?


Oh, man :laughing:


----------



## Veggie

PariahParty said:


> As if you've ever been used for more? And playing ignorant on how hoes collect kids like pogs for child-support and food-stamps makes you a good person? You're just a virtue-signalling loser who never grew out of high school. I already told you I'm a bad man, what more do you want from me? haha


Bad men deserve to be punished 

Mocked and shamed and taken to court.

Keep projecting your high school bs. Lol. Adults generally care about being decent people and having a sense of integrity, and don't make proud statements about being bad men.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw

Butters is the best


----------



## JayShambles

pobrecita said:


> Old woman? Child? Are you into pedophilia or gerontophilia? I need to know before I can even pretend to give a shit about anything else you've written here. Your misplaced familiarity is disconcerting.
> 
> 
> 
> kek hey kettle. I'm pot.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never spoken to him, outside of him commenting on my photos. I tried to troll him with @PariahParty once, but no dice. I think he's experiencing roid rage and we ought to be careful not to provoke him any further. I'm too young... I mean, too old... I mean... I don't know anymore, but I'm definitely too pretty to die.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. I just think it'd be funny. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Immature answer for one obviously without a real argument.. let's just hope that one day your rants can continue being written with pen on paper within mummies basement and hopefully the message gets out and give your life some purpose.

It's sad and dark in mummies basement, but it gets better I promise


----------



## Veggie

pobrecita said:


> I've never spoken to him, outside of him commenting on my photos. I tried to troll him with @PariahParty once, but no dice.


Trolling is kinda fun sometimes, right?


----------



## Noctis

Veggie said:


> Bad men deserve to be punished
> 
> Mocked and shamed and taken to court.
> 
> Keep projecting your high school bs. Lol. Adults generally care about being decent people and having a sense of integrity, and don't make proud statements about being bad men.


I think you are projecting your high school issues for being interested in bad boy types like JayShambles.


----------



## piano

JayShambles said:


> Immature answer for one obviously without a real argument.. let's just hope that one day your rants can continue being written with pen on paper within mummies basement and hopefully the message gets out and give your life some purpose.
> 
> It's sad and dark in mummies basement, but it gets better I promise


I live upstairs tho?


----------



## JayShambles

Veggie said:


> Trolling is kinda fun sometimes, right?


Correction - You commented on my photo to begin with for the bait.. I continued after you wanted to give me your contacts which i had no drive to want to pursue.. 

Gotta realise it's hard to troll a troll..


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Dude that's cold


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pobrecita said:


> I live upstairs tho?


Lmao Piano I love you


----------



## Veggie

Noctis said:


> I think you are projecting your high school issues for being interested in bad boy types like JayShambles.


Thank you for your input.

I think you probably think that because you can't get laid and hate on guys who can


----------



## Veggie

Since most of us have gotten laid plenty since high school it's not really a high school issue anymore, attraction. Lol.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

If it's worth anything I think you're all assholes who spend far too much time on here

....especially me


----------



## Veggie

JayShambles said:


> Correction - You commented on my photo to begin with for the bait.. I continued after you wanted to give me your contacts which i had no drive to want to pursue..
> 
> Gotta realise it's hard to troll a troll..


Yea, the first part, true. 

But you lost me at "your contacts" lol.


----------



## Noctis

Veggie said:


> Thank you for your input.
> 
> I think you probably think that because you can't get laid and hate on guys who can


I think it's because you are over thirty and act high and mighty because you got laid a lot. Get over yourself, please. Big whoop. People have better things to do in life than to have sex a lot.


----------



## JayShambles

-


----------



## piano

AddictiveMuse said:


> If it's worth anything I think you're all assholes who spend far too much time on here
> 
> ....especially me


lol @ when 20-something year olds bicker online instead of, uh... bickering in real life? haha


----------



## Veggie

Noctis said:


> I think it's because you are over thirty and act high and mighty because you got laid a lot. Get over yourself, please. Big whoop. People have better things to do in life than to have sex a lot.


I only got laid because I was being used for a man's gratification. I laid there begging for love and they just thrust and thrust and I felt no pleasure :sad:

So don't think I'm high and mighty.


----------



## JayShambles

pobrecita said:


> lol @ when 20-something year olds bicker online instead of, uh... bickering in real life? haha


I'm worse in real life


----------



## JayShambles

Choking Hazard said:


> Haha. What are you even talking about, sparky? You hit your ceiling after "I know you are but what am I?"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, man :laughing:


Wait, whose this guy? Only got a notification then? I didn't know flies on the wall could actually be noticed


----------



## JayShambles

Noctis said:


> I think you are projecting your high school issues for being interested in bad boy types like JayShambles.


 @Veggie I agree with some points. "Being interested in bad boy types like Jay". You dig me


----------



## piano

haha I'll see you guys next week. Same time, same place. Preferably with better insults, though. I don't think any of us knew each other well enough this round to cause any real damage, so, in the mean time, we should make an effort to get to know one another better. I think it's clear by now that each and every one of us suffers from a host of emotional and psychological issues, so it shouldn't be too hard to dig up dirt. The key is to be anyone but yourself, and have fun! See you all then.


----------



## Noctis

Veggie said:


> I only got laid because I was being used for a man's gratification. I laid there begging for love and they just thrust and thrust and I felt no pleasure :sad:
> 
> So don't think I'm high and mighty.


Aww, poor you, always the victim mentality, isn't it? (sarcasm). You just want a white knight to save you from these bad, bad, nasty men who used you for sexual gratification, don't you? (sarcasm)


----------



## Veggie

JayShambles said:


> @Veggie I agree with some points. "Being interested in bad boy types like Jay". You dig me


You dig me too if that last post was trying to act like it were the opposite or something, lol. Never got a response to what you were saying with that :wink:

I'm exciting and stuff right? :tongue:


----------



## Veggie

Noctis said:


> Aww, poor you, always the victim mentality, isn't it? (sarcasm). You just want a white knight to save you from these bad, bad, nasty men who used you for sexual gratification, don't you? (sarcasm)


No one gets my sarcasm and I think that's part of my problem, lol.


----------



## JayShambles

Veggie said:


> Yea, the first part, true.
> 
> But you lost me at "your contacts" lol.


Sorry that was for when probecia hit on my photo and then asked for my kiki account.. I didn't budge bcos Id only go for a minimum of a 7 with an amazing personality.. she seemed a little flakey for me so I passed.. then I heard later that her friend priah or whoever was going to cat fish me.. now this shows how much time somebody so high and mighty has while living life In a powerful fast lane


----------



## PariahParty

JayShambles said:


> @PariahParty Totally bitched out on a simple question or two
> 
> It was expected though.











Up'd the ante to a literal dick measuring contest. Bring it. haha


----------



## PariahParty

Veggie said:


> No one gets my sarcasm and I think that's part of my problem, lol.


Your problem is people understanding you too well, not too little. I was tickled pink to see you using the most stereotypically childish female Mean Girls bullshit insult of impugning the ability to get laid of anyone you don't like. Your existence does more to hurt feminism than I ever could. haha


----------



## JayShambles

PariahParty said:


> View attachment 634898
> 
> 
> Up'd the ante to a literal dick measuring contest. Bring it. haha


Wait, did it take you this long for you to avoid the fact you having nothing to live for nor nothing to die for? No accomplishments? 

Yes you posted a photo too blurry to read??? 

I'm starting to understand you. You think you're the villain with a few big words, but realistically I eat small fry like you for breakfast...


----------



## PariahParty

JayShambles said:


> It's too blurry


Well, fuck. You post it, then, in the interest of full disclosure. Your photoshop instagramming skills far surpass my own.


----------



## JayShambles

PariahParty said:


> Well, fuck. You post it, then, in the interest of full disclosure. Your photoshop instagramming skills far surpass my own.


Let's not change the subject here.. So.. you really are just a boring soul with no depth except for a few words to portray yourself more than what people actually know you are.. "oh, let's add in the photoshop comment bcoz it might change the subject of my jealousy of him, at the same time using it as a great Segway to my very empty and placid life".

Haha, kid.. live more ok, muffin.. it's okay


----------



## Veggie

PariahParty said:


> Your problem is people understanding you too well, not too little. I was tickled pink to see you using the most stereotypically childish female Mean Girls bullshit insult of impugning the ability to get laid of anyone you don't like. Your existence does more to hurt feminism than I ever could. haha


I was so obviously being sarcastic in what I was post quoted with imo, ironically with "sarcasm" peppered within the response. (Maybe he's onto something. Maybe I should point it out like that too. Lol).

And I actually do like @Noctis, being honest. But he makes a lot of shitty little jabs, and so I'll make them back. 

If my existence hurts feminism then it's all bs. Which I suspect sometimes. You are very offensive. Lol. If women get behind you mah gawd.


----------



## JayShambles

Veggie said:


> You dig me too if that last post was trying to act like it were the opposite or something, lol. Never got a response to what you were saying with that :wink:
> 
> I'm exciting and stuff right? :tongue:


You're too crazy and I love it. Can we get it on already


----------



## JayShambles

@Veggie, this prya idiot is saying the exact same shit he was like 6 months ago... There was actually no purpose in his argument except for maybe needing to feel accepted when all else about him can be described with a blank sheet of paper.. We should just try and sympethize


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Noctis

Veggie said:


> Since most of us have gotten laid plenty since high school it's not really a high school issue anymore, attraction. Lol.


Yet, here you are trying to get laid with a late high school, early college age guy JayShambles and you are over thirty... How classy of you.


----------



## JayShambles

Noctis said:


> Yet, here you are trying to get laid with a late high school, early college age guy JayShambles and you are over thirty... How classy of you.


Where you're wrong is that we're just fooling around with each other. This is why you probably hardly got laid because you couldn't decipher the difference between flirting and being dtf


----------



## Veggie

Noctis said:


> Yet, here you are trying to get laid with a late high school, early college age guy JayShambles and you are over thirty... How classy of you.


He's close to my age. I know because I actually talk to him as a person. Lol.

Keep stereotyping and then probably speaking out against people who you think do.


----------



## JayShambles

@PariahParty stop PMing me in shame and let's get to know each other publicity. You came on so strong but the tail is in between the legs again.. cmon pup xx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Parrot

JayShambles said:


> @PariahParty stop PMing me in shame and let's get to know each other publicity. You came on so strong but the tail is in between the legs again.. cmon pup xx


Good God, mate.

Why?


----------



## JayShambles

Okay, ill explain the reason for my spamming calling out @PariahParty.. This kid said he will win our argument regardless until I asked what he actually lives for and what he's life's about.. He appeared to be more than insecure about it so abused me through pm multiple times.. Now I've got the "I'm going to report you threats".. 

Good game. Nothing but a good giggle right here 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> Good God, mate.
> 
> Why?


He pulled the exact same shit on me for no reason 6 months ago.. Got wrecked both times. - and parrot, I ain't oblivious when you call him out.. do your own dirty work


----------



## Veggie

JayShambles said:


> @PariahParty stop PMing me in shame and let's get to know each other publicity. You came on so strong but the tail is in between the legs again.. cmon pup xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL. I can't stand this. "Hey, I publicly bashed you, let's privately be friends!"

Ya... my privilege? Lol.

Keep bringing the sexy Jay xD But really though


----------



## JayShambles

Veggie said:


> LOL. I can't stand this. "Hey, I publicly bashed you, let's privately be friends!"
> 
> Ya... my privilege? Lol.
> 
> Keep bringing the sexy Jay xD But really though


Hahaha I'm actually going to find you the thread posts of what happened around 6 months ago.. You'll understand for yourself. It's way funnier than this


----------



## PariahParty

JayShambles said:


> @Veggie, this prya idiot is saying the exact same shit he was like 6 months ago... There was actually no purpose in his argument except for maybe needing to feel accepted when all else about him can be described with a blank sheet of paper.. We should just try and sympethize
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So much for pretending to not remember. You're nearly as dumb as you are bitter. :tongue:

Bitch, you think I have time for someone who starts hounding me in PMs and then tries to twist it into me hiding? Maybe I'm just scared of you running to your daddy admin again because I hurt your feelings, you obsessive hypocrite. haha If you didn't fully enjoy me before I found something better to do, that's your problem. I know better than to commit to chess with a pigeon who's just going to shit on the board and fly away saying it's won, anyways.

Enjoy your circle-jerk with the leathery wannabe Queen Bee of Perc Cafe. Who knows, maybe you'll be able to convince each other that everyone here isn't laughing at what a couple of obvious, insecure losers you both are, too stupid to notice how every simple schoolyard accusation of jealousy and not getting laid is another asinine nail in your coffins.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm watching wrastlin'. Maybe if you're lucky I'll babysit you tomorrow, too. Ciao. :wink:


----------



## Veggie

PariahParty said:


> Enjoy your circle-jerk with the leathery wannabe Queen Bee of Perc Cafe. Who knows, maybe you'll be able to convince each other that everyone here isn't laughing at what a couple of obvious, insecure losers you both are, too stupid to notice how every simple schoolyard accusation of jealousy and not getting laid is another asinine nail in your coffins.


LOL. Am I the "leathery wannabe" - you're so fucking nasty man. What I care most about is everyone's little delusions that I'm the "Regina George" while you say mean af things like that. (Omg, what a victim! But.... um). 

I'm not any "wannabe" - I was like basically the only woman talking on chat and getting targeted for putting myself out there. You wanna talk cowardice? Let's go. Lol. I was invited several times. "We're all drunk, it's fun, c'mon!" Okay... well, I think I have some red wine left over from Christmas. Oh forgot to tell ya Veggie. We're all just a bunch of p*ssies looking for material to bash on. Bored and stuff but don't wanna give you anything to attack or troll on back. Cus we'd loose our edge then.

Can I be a part of your group?? Lol. Omg, I'm dying to.


----------



## JayShambles

JayShambles said:


> Hahaha I'm actually going to find you the thread posts of what happened around 6 months ago.. You'll understand for yourself. It's way funnier than this


http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/160679-hot-not-personality-cafe-edition-1172.html

LOL it goes for a little while.. Dig in until it drains your life, but it's pretty funny


----------



## tinyheart

Hey guys, idk what's going on, but perhaps y'all should move your little powwow somewhere else more private before the thread is closed up. I like to see the beautiful faces of our members, not see conversations. Thanks. :bored:


----------



## AddictiveMuse

mytinyheart said:


> I like to see the beautiful faces of our members, not see conversations. Thanks. :bored:



* *




(Changed font for quote because I can't read it well)


 

Yeah, I agree. I couldn't give two shits about what you have to say @JayShambles and @PariahParty ! Just show me hot people! :3


----------



## Saturniid

Gilfoyle said:


> That is probably the coolest hair color I've ever seen. Your natural one I mean. It's literally grey.




Well, gonna ignore all the drama going on in this thread and get my thanks to you in before the mods see the mess going on here. :x

So... thank you! My family is lead to think that it comes from a gene mutation because no one on either side shares my natural hair color. It's partially believable because I have central heterocromatic eyes, but I still only remain curious, as I'm not sure if there's a link to that. :bored:


----------



## ShadowsRunner

PariahParty said:


> You may be blessed enough not to know that indigenous peoples' pissed off ghosts have been used as the big twist at the end of nearly every David Cage game ever made, including BTS. He's like the Stephen King of video games.
> 
> And if we're talking Vampires, how 'bout Lestat? Mmmmm...
> 
> View attachment 634850


----------



## ShadowsRunner

pobrecita said:


> shut up and tell me I'm pretty.



I would do so many things to you.



* *




like give you a nice warm sandwich, and a cup of tea


----------



## beth x

*Thread warning *

*Don't make personal attacks or derail. It could mean the thread will be closed either temporarily or permanently. *



> 1. Do Not Make Personal Attacks
> Posts that serve no purpose other than to flame and attack other users annihilate the quality of discussion. You may critique or disdain argument and opinion posted by users, but you may not extend that method to maligning the users themselves. Do not harass or bully other members, which includes the following:
> - "type-bullying," which we define as the persistent and unsolicited public questioning of another member's type when they have not expressed such an interest.
> - purposefully misgendering other members from the identification they have chosen on their profile.
> - unsolicited and especially repeated diagnosis of other members as having a particular personality disorder or mental illness.


----------



## Eset

pobrecita said:


> shut up and tell me I'm pretty.


Hi mom.


----------



## Marshy

pobrecita said:


> shut up and tell me I'm pretty.


7/10
Would consider... Also you have that "Im l loud,annoying and dont care" look. So im subtracting a point for that.
6/10


----------



## Marshy

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> I'm not attractive at all, definitely not hot. So I want to know am I average, ugly or really ugly? Please be honest. My heart's already hardened enough as it is. So, I can take it.
> :laughing:
> View attachment 634762
> 
> View attachment 634770
> 
> View attachment 634786


Pretty ugly, but honestly not as bad as you could be.


----------



## Tsubaki

pobrecita said:


> shut up and tell me I'm pretty.


Did I ever tell you that you look like my mum? For months, the thought has been creeping in my head and I was trying to pin down why. It's probably the eyes. You two have the same crazy soulless eyes and also a similar facial structure. I have to mention that that is not something negative, though, as almost all of my exes pointed out that "Anna, your mum is really hot" and it just means that you'll probably age well.

I actually compared a few pictures and could pin down that I personally didn't inherit my mum's "crazy eyes" but rather my dad's "evil eyes". Maybe that's why people are sometimes unnecessarily scared of me.


----------



## 7rr7s

Lmfao that whole thing made my night. What a shitshow. Pure comedy gold. Can't wait to read part 1. XD.


----------



## Saturniid

Was in a bit of a 'dark' mood when I took this one. Guess that means I was a tad more dressy than usual.


----------



## Sygma

Noctis said:


> Yet, here you are trying to get laid with a late high school, early college age guy JayShambles and you are over thirty... How classy of you.


You do realise that Jay is probably around 30yo ? look at his facial features better, lol

@pobrecita it's the first time that I see you looking sad in a photo, Piano ! kinda unusual


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Dagan Eldr said:


> Was in a bit of a 'dark' mood when I took this one. Guess that means I was a tad more dressy than usual.


I feel like this look conveys "I just realized how fabulous I am"


i don't want to stereotype, but I know that women tend to enjoy decorating and I was wondering if by any chance you also like stabbing people as well?


----------



## cozmicjack

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OrangeCounty




----------



## Lion daughter




----------



## ethylene

@pobrecita: 10/10 would grow old and fat with you. ^_^


----------



## Parrot

Lion daughter said:


> View attachment 635010
> 
> 
> View attachment 635018


Looks good but couldn't help but notice you hair kind of looks like a lion's mane. :laughing:

I guess you are a lion daughter :kitteh:


----------



## Lion daughter

Drunk Parrot said:


> Looks good but couldn't help but notice you hair kind of looks like a lion's mane. :laughing:
> 
> I guess you are a lion daughter :kitteh:


Thank you :3 
Yes my curls are what they are.. but they can get really annoying too trust me  Thanks a lot though




ethylene said:


> @pobrecita: 10/10 would grow old and fat with you. ^_^


Aww thats very sweet xD Thank you so much


----------



## OrangeCounty

Someone rate me...the suspense is killing me!


----------



## Parrot

Aapprriill said:


> Someone rate me...the suspense is killing me!


6/10 real life, 8/10 as a girl on the internet.


----------



## Saturniid

ShadowsRunner said:


> I feel like this look conveys "I just realized how fabulous I am"
> 
> 
> i don't want to stereotype, but I know that women tend to enjoy decorating and I was wondering if by any chance you also like stabbing people as well?


Though it looks like nothing but clutter from a camera perspective, I indeed enjoy decorating my room.

The swords, however, are saved strictly as reinforcement to anyone that messes with/up my electronics.  In a house of 6 young adults, that potential isn't all too uncommon.


----------



## OrangeCounty

Drunk Parrot said:


> 6/10 real life, 8/10 as a girl on the internet.


Only a 6? How come?


----------



## Parrot

Aapprriill said:


> Only a 6? How come?


I personally range 6 as the 50-75th percentile. You might be a 7 (75-90th percentile). I was imagining you between 70-80th. That's good because you will be hit on at a party or even randomly solicited in real life. If you have huge boobs, slim waist, and/or a nice ass, that'll bump you up for sure.

Anyway, I'm not anything special, it's just my Ti talking. roud:


----------



## ethylene

Lion daughter said:


> Thank you :3
> Yes my curls are what they are.. but they can get really annoying too trust me  Thanks a lot though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thats very sweet xD Thank you so much


Lol, my comment was for the member mentiond, but I can grow old and fat with you as well.


----------



## Rafiki

Woo and we're back!


----------



## Antipode

Dagan Eldr said:


>


You look like the coolest person on the internet!


----------



## JayShambles

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't feel very sick anymore so I decided to shave my beard to mark that fact. My beard made me think of my friends back home because they have beards. Also, I feel like I want my old glasses again, a picture with those will be posted elsewhere.


The only reason this thread qualifies for the "Hot" or not is because of you, you sexy grandmaster you


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JayShambles said:


> The only reason this thread qualifies for the "Hot" or not is because of you, you sexy grandmaster you


Don't detract from your own influence. You put up the most pictures of Superman.


----------



## JayShambles

Drunk Parrot said:


> View attachment 636650


Buddy, you've at least lost 20kg from your last photo. And posting photos with your sister don't make you cool


----------



## JayShambles

titanII said:


> View attachment 636338
> 
> 
> I'm the tall one in the middle, haha!


I'd personally challenge to drink you under the table. You look like you'd put up a good fight


----------



## JayShambles

mytinyheart said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 635994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^how I used to look at people.


Very unattractive


----------



## JayShambles

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Don't detract from your own influence. You put up the most pictures of Superman.


Tho does the grandmaster have a kryptonite?


----------



## JayShambles

On a srs note - Where are all the beautiful women at? Somebodies scaring them all away 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

JayShambles said:


> Very unattractive


Where's your beautiful face?


----------



## JayShambles

mytinyheart said:


> Where's your beautiful face?


Just chilling on my neck


----------



## tinyheart

JayShambles said:


> Just chilling on my neck


Pics!


----------



## JayShambles

mytinyheart said:


> Pics!


http://personalitycafe.com/entertainment-plaza/1015730-smash-pass.html


----------



## JayShambles

http://personalitycafe.com/entertainment-plaza/1015730-smash-pass.html

Get amongst it


----------



## perpetuallyreticent




----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

JayShambles said:


> Tho does the grandmaster have a kryptonite?


It's a mineral called gold.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 648874


Natural gray hairs and proud.


----------



## titanII

JayShambles said:


> I'd personally challenge to drink you under the table. You look like you'd put up a good fight


Thanks Brother...if I'm ever down your way, it's on!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Natural gray hairs and proud.


I don't have grays. 😞

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultio

perpetuallyreticent said:


> View attachment 648874


Witcher, Gears of War, Halo, Destiny...hmm...Cool gal! :wink:


----------



## SevSevens

perpetuallyreticent said:


> had to dye my hair.
> 
> hellu.
> 
> View attachment 662098



You remind me of that model with the dark eyebrows and blonde hair. Don't know what her name is but she looks kind of cool. By any chance are you into throwing knives?


----------



## SevSevens

Kito said:


> it's been a while
> 
> 
> * *


YOu look like Guy Pierce.


----------



## tinyheart

* *















Hat er nat?


----------



## ethylene

10/10 for the fancy hat.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

SevSevens said:


> You remind me of that model with the dark eyebrows and blonde hair. Don't know what her name is but she looks kind of cool. By any chance are you into throwing knives?


Sounds like a hell of a time. But I can't promise I won't cause an accidental injury or two......or three.


----------



## SevSevens

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Sounds like a hell of a time. But I can't promise I won't cause an accidental injury or two......or three.












Excellent, I'll wear the lacy red and you put on the matador hat.


----------



## 7rr7s

perpetuallyreticent said:


> had to dye my hair.
> 
> hellu.
> 
> View attachment 662098


10/10. Sold on that epic moon shirt.


----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## Windrammer

* edit *


----------



## ethylene

Windrammer said:


> * edit *


You have to write everything in Spanish, as of now.


----------



## Vast Silence

Took this yesterday, I love a good pair of sunglasses!


----------



## Windrammer

ethylene said:


> You have to write everything in Spanish, as of now.


Juan Nieves no puedo hablar ahora. Viene el invierno


----------



## WhoIsJake

I need to know.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Most people have called me ugly, some think I'm pretty but anyhow. With the ugly part, it doesn't really help that I don't know WHAT about me is ugly. If someone can enlighten me on what that is it would help a lot. Thanks.
View attachment 664970

View attachment 664978


----------



## tinyheart

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> Most people have called me ugly, some think I'm pretty but anyhow. With the ugly part, it doesn't really help that I don't know WHAT about me is ugly. If someone can enlighten me on what that is it would help a lot. Thanks.
> View attachment 664970
> 
> View attachment 664978


*shrugs* I don't see ugly.

I see someone not smiling though, lol. I hate smiling too so do something dramatic to make up for it! Give character, give life! :kitteh:

TBH I seriously thought you'd actually look like Armin bc I'm so used to the image. :laughing:


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

mytinyheart said:


> *shrugs* I don't see ugly.
> 
> I see someone not smiling though, lol. I hate smiling too so do something dramatic to make up for it! Give character, give life! :kitteh:
> 
> TBH I seriously thought you'd actually look like Armin bc I'm so used to the image. :laughing:


I have lot's of other photo's but... eh. Those were the most recent ones.

Hahah, Armin is my favourite.

I did try to do a "punk" Levi once...

View attachment 665026


----------



## tinyheart

ArminMuffinArlert said:


> I have lot's of other photo's but... eh. Those were the most recent ones.
> 
> Hahah, Armin is my favourite.
> 
> I did try to do a "punk" Levi once...
> 
> View attachment 665026


He's such a cutie. Both Armin and Levi lol. I'm all for cute ahem...serious IxTJs.

You look more like a dinosaur there, lol.

_I HAVE A BIG HEAD>>>>AND LITTLE ARMS!_

:tongue::tongue::kitteh:


----------



## Mange

WhoIsJake said:


> I need to know.


child/10


----------



## WhoIsJake

Red Mange said:


> child/10


No wonder your mother nurtures me so well.


----------



## Purrfessor

Lol getting hot in here


----------



## Antipode

WhoIsJake said:


> I need to know.







Tell me baby girl, cause I need to know!

---

Anyway, you're pretty cute, good sir.


----------



## Noctis

Stelliferous said:


> Lol getting hot in here


So we should take off all our clothes? :wink: Jk.


----------



## WhoIsJake

Antipode said:


> Tell me baby girl, cause I need to know!
> 
> ---
> 
> Anyway, you're pretty cute, good sir.


You just made my day lol


----------



## Saturniid

My dog most certainly seems interested in what I'm doing.

Also, not the best photo. I'm getting over being a little under the weather and didn't feel like putting on makeup. :x


----------



## g_w

Saturniid said:


> My dog most certainly seems interested in what I'm doing.
> 
> Also, not the best photo. I'm getting over being a little under the weather and didn't feel like pitting on makeup. :x


Looks like the dog is secretly rooting for you to reach the high score on whatever electronic game you're apparently concentrating on...
Incidentally, nice death stare for a non-INTJ. (slow golf clap)


----------



## Saturniid

g_w said:


> Looks like the dog is secretly rooting for you to reach the high score on whatever electronic game you're apparently concentrating on...
> Incidentally, nice death stare for a non-INTJ. (slow golf clap)


That would be Geometry Dash, in which case, this statement got a good chuckle out of me. Kudos for the damn good guess. 

Also, I'm not so sure he's rooting for me so much as terrified of the cursing I'm doing under my breath every time I get super close to the end of a level, only to go kaput at the hands of a traitorous spike/wall/random obstacle. 

Though I take that death-stare remark as a compliment. I find it quite accurate when applied with the situation in the photo. :frustrating:


----------



## g_w

Saturniid said:


> That would be Geometry Dash, in which case, this statement got a good chuckle out of me. Kudos for the damn good guess.
> 
> Also, I'm not so sure he's rooting for me so much as terrified of the cursing I'm doing under my breath every time I get super close to the end of a level, only to go kaput at the hands of a traitorous spike/wall/random obstacle.
> 
> Though I take that death-stare remark as a compliment. I find it quite accurate when applied with the situation in the photo. :frustrating:


So more like _this_, then:









Eeeeevil Bert strikes again!


----------



## olonny

Antipode said:


> Tell me baby girl, cause I need to know!


Marc Anthony, that's extra hot


----------



## Wild

So I think I was trying to look cute and fierce in this pic but I did my eyebrows too thick and LMFAO 

View attachment 670106


----------



## pwowq

Wild said:


> So I think I was trying to look cute and fierce in this pic but I did my eyebrows too thick and LMFAO
> 
> View attachment 670106
> 
> 
> http://i538.photobucket.com/albums/ff344/alphonse_of_the_alchemist/RockLee.jpg


That face comes across as _"I saw what you did and I'm unimpressed, stand back and watch me plz"_.


----------



## ImNathan

Saturniid said:


> My dog most certainly seems interested in what I'm doing.
> 
> Also, not the best photo. I'm getting over being a little under the weather and didn't feel like putting on makeup. :x



Simply put. Hot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImNathan

Wild said:


> So I think I was trying to look cute and fierce in this pic but I did my eyebrows too thick and LMFAO
> 
> View attachment 670106


Yes please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atrej

I don't do that much selfies, but I took this one today and just wanted to post it somewhere...

Be gentle.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Wild said:


> So I think I was trying to look cute and fierce in this pic but I did my eyebrows too thick and LMFAO
> 
> View attachment 670106


Goddamn, gurl you fine as hell, I'd hit that!











er, I mean, you are a very lovely young lady with great bone structure. G'day.


----------



## Parrot

aske said:


> I don't do that much selfies, but I took this one today and just wanted to post it somewhere...
> 
> Be gentle.
> 
> View attachment 671426


I'd paint your toenails while you read me poetry if ya know what I mean! :wink:



* *




no one knows what that means, but it's provocative


----------



## tinyheart

Saturniid said:


> My dog most certainly seems interested in what I'm doing.
> 
> Also, not the best photo. I'm getting over being a little under the weather and didn't feel like putting on makeup. :x


Tell your doggo he is a good boy for me.

Anyways, I love your look. It's like a painting. Just hold something in your arms, better lighting, old clothing, shazam.


----------



## Wolf

Neutral Face










:crazy:


----------



## Rafiki

@Wolf
I like how you and your account are in sync, good alignment among you, the avatar, the sig...lots of identity coherency. I like it!
As for the photos, I'm technically not supposed to rate you, so I'll say you look like a good guy and have a pretty/soft face.


__________


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I am inching toward acceptable territory.


----------



## SgtPepper

Saturniid said:


> My dog most certainly seems interested in what I'm doing.
> 
> Also, not the best photo. I'm getting over being a little under the weather and didn't feel like putting on makeup. :x


I dig your style. Cool dreamcatcher too. I've been meaning to get two.


----------



## SgtPepper




----------



## Purrfessor

Which pose is most douchebag or hot or whatever, same thing?

I never know how to pose so I do something random and see wtf happens


----------



## Maybe

Stelliferous said:


> Which pose is most douchebag or hot or whatever, same thing?
> 
> I never know how to pose so I do something random and see wtf happens


The one I hate the most is n2 so that's probably the one that the "hottest".

Great pics though. my fav is 3 because I find it funny.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Silly pictures are more attractive.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Stelliferous said:


> View attachment 675922
> View attachment 675930
> View attachment 675938
> View attachment 675946
> View attachment 675954
> 
> 
> Which pose is most douchebag or hot or whatever, same thing?
> 
> I never know how to pose so I do something random and see wtf happens


Like this post if you're white and nerdy


----------



## Purrfessor

Maybe said:


> The one I hate the most is n2 so that's probably the one that the "hottest".
> 
> Great pics though. my fav is 3 because I find it funny.


I wish I could capture all my faces on camera like a library of sorts. I do so much play acting in front of the mirror, but the camera complicates things. I prefer to do speeches and watch my expressions unfold naturally within the context.


----------



## Purrfessor

Gossip Goat said:


> Silly pictures are more attractive.


My mom took some weird pics of me

e


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Aeneas321 said:


>


I never looked at it this way. My beard could just end up connecting like yours.


----------



## SgtPepper

^Later that year:










Every year it fills a little more.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

Are yew Middle Eastern, bro


----------



## SgtPepper

No, Caribbean ancestry.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

V Nice

Thank you for the awesome rum and cigars


----------



## SgtPepper

:laughing: :wink:


----------



## Rafiki

@Gossip Goat

Where are you, you don't post?


----------



## Gossip Goat

Rafiki said:


> @Gossip Goat
> 
> Where are you, you don't post?


I've posted in the other thread but take them down after a while, but there are those and others in my photo album which you can see since you're on my friendlist.


----------



## Rafiki

Gossip Goat said:


> I've posted in the other thread but take them down after a while, but there are those and others in my photo album which you can see since you're on my friendlist.


very pretty!
you look just like your avatar!


----------



## Heavelyn




----------



## tinyheart

Heavelyn said:


> View attachment 678018
> View attachment 678026


Timeless wild beauty


----------



## nicoloco90

Wolf said:


> Neutral Face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :crazy:


Ok Hott!

(in this thread i can actually explicitly say it, at least :crazy

*Claim! Claim! Claim!*


----------



## Rafiki

invoking the inner bro 







last day of class!







as drawn by a first grader


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

johnson.han.3 said:


> well it doesn't look bad ;D


Yes it matches my black hat


----------



## General Lee Awesome

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yes it matches my black hat


Oh? Let's see that black hat :0


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

johnson.han.3 said:


> Oh? Let's see that black hat :0


Too many .pngs


----------



## Cherry

Preparing for my perC haters to come attack but eh, here goes:
first one is a natural look for a photoshoot for a friend-
I'm very much about my outfits and have so many to share - I'm considering starting a new thread after this for daily outfit/_favourite _outfit pictures <3


----------



## ai.tran.75

Golden Candle said:


> Preparing for my perC haters to come attack but eh, here goes:
> first one is a natural look for a photoshoot for a friend-
> I'm very much about my outfits and have so many to share - I'm considering starting a new thread after this for daily outfit/_favourite _outfit pictures <3
> 
> View attachment 716482
> 
> View attachment 716490
> 
> View attachment 716498
> 
> View attachment 716506
> 
> View attachment 716514


youre gorgeous- i love your eyes and complexion


----------



## Cherry

ai.tran.75 said:


> youre gorgeous- i love your eyes and complexion


naww, thanks!


----------



## tinyheart

Golden Candle said:


> Preparing for my perC haters to come attack but eh, here goes:
> first one is a natural look for a photoshoot for a friend-
> I'm very much about my outfits and have so many to share - I'm considering starting a new thread after this for daily outfit/_favourite _outfit pictures <3
> 
> View attachment 716482
> 
> View attachment 716490
> 
> View attachment 716498
> 
> View attachment 716506
> 
> View attachment 716514


1. You look bombtastic. :kitteh:

2. Haters...? 

3. DO IT OMG DO ITTTTT.


----------



## Cherry

tinyheart said:


> 1. You look bombtastic. :kitteh:
> 
> 2. Haters...?
> 
> 3. DO IT OMG DO ITTTTT.


1. oh! Thank you! ^_^ Strange, I had that 'mr bombastic' song stuck in my head yesterday lol

2. Ja...

3. Okay! :3 Wonder if many people would post in it?


----------



## Popinjay

Golden Candle said:


> Preparing for my perC haters to come attack but eh, here goes:
> first one is a natural look for a photoshoot for a friend-
> I'm very much about my outfits and have so many to share - I'm considering starting a new thread after this for daily outfit/_favourite _outfit pictures <3
> 
> View attachment 716482
> 
> View attachment 716490
> 
> View attachment 716498
> 
> View attachment 716506
> 
> View attachment 716514


In my six years on PerC, I have only told one member that she was the most beautiful I had ever seen on PerC. I hereby stand corrected.


----------



## Apple Pine

Popinjay said:


> In my six years on PerC, I have only told one member that she was the most beautiful I had ever seen on PerC. I hereby stand corrected.


Now I am not the only one?


----------



## Saturniid

Popinjay said:


> In my six years on PerC, I have only told one member that she was the most beautiful I had ever seen on PerC. I hereby stand corrected.


Awww, you mean I have to turn in my 'Complimented by Popinjay' card _already_?! Fine, fine.  Guess I'll just keep a scanned copy for memory's sake!

(Kidding, kidding! But @Golden Candle , you certainly do have a style I admire! Both with makeup and without.  )


----------



## piano

Golden Candle said:


> Preparing for my perC haters to come attack but eh, here goes:
> first one is a natural look for a photoshoot for a friend-
> I'm very much about my outfits and have so many to share - I'm considering starting a new thread after this for daily outfit/_favourite _outfit pictures <3
> 
> View attachment 716482
> 
> View attachment 716490
> 
> View attachment 716498
> 
> View attachment 716506
> 
> View attachment 716514


do it


----------



## Popinjay

Apple Pine said:


> Now I am not the only one?


You broke my heart. Don't veil your guilty facade behind a shroud of avatarless innocence.


----------



## Cherry

Saturniid said:


> Awww, you mean I have to turn in my 'Complimented by Popinjay' card _already_?! Fine, fine.  Guess I'll just keep a scanned copy for memory's sake!
> 
> (Kidding, kidding! But @Golden Candle , you certainly do have a style I admire! Both with makeup and without.  )


naw thank you ^_^


----------



## Cherry

Popinjay said:


> In my six years on PerC, I have only told one member that she was the most beautiful I had ever seen on PerC. I hereby stand corrected.


:laughing::blushed:


----------



## Apple Pine

Popinjay said:


> You broke my heart. Don't veil your guilty facade behind a shroud of avatarless innocence.


what happened to our avatars tho


----------



## Kaosrevolution

of the past couple pages that I looked through, the girl I'd say that's most my type would be @Tsubaki . Solid 8.5/10 in the picture you posted on page 1419.

And since I noticed a definitely lack of blondes in this thread, I figured I would comment/post to help with that. This is one of the few decent pictures of me that exist haha. I generally avoid pictures unfortunately, which means most of me are terrible


----------



## Popinjay

Apple Pine said:


> what happened to our avatars tho


The devil is dancing buck-naked on our graves singing kumbaya...strange things are bound to happen.


----------



## Saturniid

Do I get points for wind-blown hair effect? :v jk


----------



## Toru Okada

Saturniid said:


> Do I get points for wind-blown hair effect? :v jk


what that choker for


----------



## SevSevens

Doing my jedi pose.


----------



## Toru Okada

atamagasuita said:


> Am i hot here? Or do i still look like a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no head. Because my head is a male.


WouldGiveAttentionTo/10

even if you did have a disgusting man head


----------



## Toru Okada

SevSevens said:


> Doing my jedi pose.


The tuck is choice, my lad. Really calls attention to your subtle booty curves.


----------



## SevSevens

Toru Okada said:


> The tuck is choice, my lad. Really calls attention to your subtle booty curves.


The tuck is my preferable method of pants to t-shirt relation for traversing most of the cosmos. Work and the supermarket included.


----------



## atamagasuita

Toru Okada said:


> WouldGiveAttentionTo/10
> 
> even if you did have a disgusting man head


Hahahah! XD not that bad


----------



## tinyheart

SevSevens said:


> Doing my jedi pose.


Hawt.


----------



## tinyheart

atamagasuita said:


> Am i hot here? Or do i still look like a kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no head. Because my head is a male.


Hawt.


----------



## tinyheart

Rafiki said:


> View attachment 733697
> 
> rafiki waaat


Hawt.


----------



## tinyheart

succ said:


> be honest guys :blushed:


Hawt. Type 4 is always hawt.


----------



## tinyheart

Judson Joist said:


> This is the best I've got.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

: O *hits delete* lol too much wine


----------



## SevSevens

ENIGMA15 said:


> : O *hits delete* lol too much wine


Go on, there's no shame on your drooling technique here.


----------



## SevSevens

Check out those pythons - not the coding language.


----------



## Judson Joist

"Not bad, not bad." (You have to imagine me saying that in the voice of Mordecai from Borderlands.)

Here's me from a few years ago-go. It's fancied up a bit, but I no longer have the original version.









It was a hot summer day. At least my "wife-beater" doesn't have beer stains on it.
:tongue:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

SevSevens said:


> Go on, there's no shame on your drooling technique here.


*finds crumpled up halo behind the couch ~straightens it out ~ shines it up a little ~readjusts it on my head* I have no idea what you are talking about : P

BTW-Nice build


----------



## SevSevens

ENIGMA15 said:


> *finds crumpled up halo behind the couch ~straightens it out ~ shines it up a little ~readjusts it on my head* I have no idea what you are talking about : P
> 
> BTW-Nice build


Oh you're welcome smidgens.


----------



## Temizzle

Grey Wolf said:


> I don't know what post exactly. I've got quite few pictures, but @Golden Candle inspired me to post something. And I'd like to see an outfit thread. I'm sort of into fashion myself.
> 
> A couple professional photos.
> View attachment 718362
> 
> View attachment 718370
> 
> 
> A couple selfies.
> View attachment 718378
> 
> View attachment 718386
> 
> 
> And my trademark facial expression after dinner.
> View attachment 718394
> 
> 
> And yes I always tend to wear a shade of white, black or grey, because I'm that exciting.


You've got a great look. I like your color scheme it works well for you


----------



## Luckyshot




----------



## hauntology

i'd give an 8/10 or so, really excellent facial structure (something I somewhat lack), especially the eye/eyebrow area and the lip shape complimented by the mole. i suppose the two points subtracted are just because i'm usually attracted to more feminine features, even in guys.

i've never done this before,with the ratings, so I'm really worried, this is not the best quality picture, and i'm wearing more makeup than average, so I... i'm hoping for, something ok?


----------



## Luckyshot

hauntology said:


> i'd give an 8/10 or so, really excellent facial structure (something I somewhat lack), especially the eye/eyebrow area and the lip shape complimented by the mole. i suppose the two points subtracted are just because i'm usually attracted to more feminine features, even in guys.
> 
> i've never done this before,with the ratings, so I'm really worried, this is not the best quality picture, and i'm wearing more makeup than average, so I... i'm hoping for, something ok?


Feminine qualities? Do I look like some kind of red' hair draq queen to you?


----------



## atamagasuita

Snowdori said:


> It'll be a bit inappropriate here though


Post it in spamworld


----------



## Katie Tran

Diphenhydramine said:


> I think for sure @Hurricane was the most attractive poster on this thread.


It's the ENFP magic. :^)


----------



## Katie Tran

navi__x3 said:


> View attachment 697906
> View attachment 697914
> 
> :exterminate:


9/10

Lovely <3


----------



## Katie Tran

blehBLEH said:


> tfw ur drawn-on eyebrows are still somehow brighter than ur future


Fierce.
What's your ethnicity if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SevSevens

Just showing a little Moosheri Moosh Moosh Maga dooga, as they say in Pig-oh-jacko-lantern.


----------



## SevSevens

I feel so slutty....so dirty, and filthy, like Rhianna and Brittney spears in one body with three heads, and one of them is also Christina Aguilara.


----------



## Reprobate

Lol this thread is a sausagefest


----------



## MakeItRain

OK, I'll bless you all with the privilege of seeing my beautiful face

http://www.freakingnews.com/pictures/72500/Berlusconi-with-Swine-Flu-72531.jpg

Thank me later


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda




----------



## SevSevens

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> View attachment 770234


Muy caliente mamacita!


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Temizzle

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 771874


UGLY! 0/10

(jkily)


----------



## Herondale

here goes nothing!


----------



## I am justice!

Herondale said:


> here goes nothing!
> View attachment 773425


you are soo pretty


----------



## Judson Joist

Representing love and peace!
:tongue:


----------



## MaggieMay

MIG welding was supposed to start officially tonight..buuuut it turned out to be more lecture today. I officially starting Wednesday so that’s that. ? It’ll be easier than stick, that’s for damn sure. ? What are y’all up to?


----------



## Temizzle

Herondale said:


> here goes nothing!
> View attachment 773425


Hot


MaggieMay said:


> MIG welding was supposed to start officially tonight..buuuut it turned out to be more lecture today. I officially starting Wednesday so that’s that. ? It’ll be easier than stick, that’s for damn sure. ? What are y’all up to?


Hot minus the dialogue


----------



## leftover crack




----------



## Eset

Sup, it's been a while.


----------



## swenya

narcissistic said:


> Sup, it's been a while.


uuuuummmmm heeeeellooooooooooooo


----------



## 66767

SevSevens said:


> It means you could range from a mouth watering 6 to a heart breaking 10 depending on the observer - to be honest. Do you like frog legs?


Why, thank you! Though I don't consider a 6 to be mouth-watering, usually, haha, but hey, I'll take any compliment I can get ^^ And if that's you in your avatar, then you're a little beef wellington. But from my intuition I reckon it's not :laughing:


----------



## Luckyshot




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Luckyshot said:


> View attachment 804671


Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Scarab

swenya said:


> View attachment 791658
> View attachment 791666
> Here's a couple pictures of yours truly.


Hot+ with a generous sprinkle of cute?


----------



## Scarab

First full-body pic is overdue.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

I cant post my picture.
But I'm somewhere close to this.


----------



## NathanD3V

* see profile picture


I'm REALLY unphotogenic ._.


----------



## Sylarz




----------



## Sybow

Just made this one.


----------



## Sygma

Scarab said:


> First full-body pic is overdue.


A Scarab not in his chair ? blasphemy :tongue:


----------



## g_w

Herondale said:


> here goes nothing!
> View attachment 773425


(Approvingly): Hey, nice Death Stare from a fellow 5w4.


----------



## Temizzle

Hola


----------



## Kore




----------



## SevSevens

Kore said:


> View attachment 806823


mmmmmmm


----------



## Neokortex

I am justice! said:


> you are soo pretty


Does eyes are like INFJ lazerbeams shooting Fe all over the place. (Sure you haven't mistyped?)


----------



## 66767

Sylarz said:


>


you are very fit! wish i could get gains like that when im at the gym lol


----------



## Neokortex

atamagasuita said:


> Let's be all normal people. Post selfies. Like everyone else.


DD Like since when is selfie posting "normal?" Like, let's be normal people and work on the fields, take care of the domesticated animals, know what plants grow in what season and not relegate keeping the touch with reality anymore...


----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias

Scarab said:


> First full-body pic is overdue.


Must be nice to have pockets that can actually hold something more than a safety pin...Look at all that stuff you have crammed in there! When I go out to exercise, I have to shove my phone in my bra..Guess it's a good thing my boobs aren't small...


----------



## Isa

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 810189
> 
> 
> Whadda ya peeps think?


Double thumbs up for your Priest avatar too. :m0827:


----------



## SevSevens

asdf


----------



## Isa

Guess I should post if I'm going to peek around.








full size here


----------



## Crowbo

Isa said:


> Guess I should post if I'm going to peek around.
> 
> View attachment 810371
> 
> full size here
> 
> View attachment 810369


Extra points for being a cute redhead :wink:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Flow Ozzy

Isa said:


> Guess I should post if I'm going to peek around.
> 
> View attachment 810371
> 
> full size here
> 
> View attachment 810369


Nice ... chokeher


----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Neokortex

Judson Joist said:


>


Aaa, so there's no blood trickling down your forehead! I knew you weren't as dramatic as your avatar!


----------



## Judson Joist

Neokortex said:


> Aaa, so there's no blood trickling down your forehead! I knew you weren't as dramatic as your avatar!


Oh, that's just Rei Ginsei's awesome two-tone '80s punk hair. The movie version of Rei Ginsei, that is. Did you ever see 1992 dub of the original 'Vampire Hunter D' (1985)?


----------



## Neokortex

Judson Joist said:


> Oh, that's just Rei Ginsei's awesome two-tone '80s punk hair. The movie version of Rei Ginsei, that is. Did you ever see 1992 dub of the original 'Vampire Hunter D' (1985)?


No, I haven't. Not much into anime. Although I still have two cyberpunk animes on my list, I never get around watching them....


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## m3t4pr3t3r




----------



## Mange

WhiteChocolateDrip said:


> props if anyone can actually guess my age accurately.


34?


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Start judging, peeps.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Neokortex

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> View attachment 819395


Ah, the traditional folk dance mustache! That reminds me of my individualistic (E4) take on it:


----------



## Sybow

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> View attachment 819395


I'm not even gay and I would rate you hot. You look really good.


----------



## NipNip

Sybow said:


> I'm not even gay and I would rate you hot. You look really good.


+1


----------



## Saturniid

I'm back on PerC and this is entertaining...ish... sometimes.

Here ya go.


----------



## Parrot

Saturniid said:


> I'm back on PerC and this is entertaining...ish... sometimes.
> 
> Here ya go.


welcome back


----------



## Parrot

Mind said:


> I'm back. Posted on this page 4 years ago so heres a 4 year older version of me


what a goober


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

No picture so ?/?


----------



## Luckyshot

starberryGhost said:


> No picture so ?/?


It's in the previous page!


----------



## Judson Joist

I can tell by the glasses I'm wearing in this one that this is from before 2012.










I look basically the same now but I have much more of a beer gut.
:blushed:


----------



## g_w

Judson Joist said:


> I can tell by the glasses I'm wearing in this one that this is from before 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look basically the same now but I have much more of a beer gut.
> :blushed:


You forgot Tesla's pencil mustache...:laughing:


----------



## Judson Joist

g_w said:


> You forgot Tesla's pencil mustache...:laughing:


I'm not dapper enough to rock that.
:tongue:


----------



## Queen Talia

If you've got a beer gut, then pass unfortunately.


----------



## leftover crack

Welp, I knew I shouldn't have come here but I did, and now I'm dissecting every flaw piece by piece like I inevitably do on a daily basis.


----------



## Queen Talia

succ said:


> Welp, I knew I shouldn't have come here but I did, and now I'm dissecting every flaw piece by piece like I inevitably do on a daily basis.


You're welcome xoxo


----------



## leftover crack

tiger greengrass said:


> You're welcome xoxo


um ok? your pictures don't trigger me hun


----------



## Queen Talia

succ said:


> um ok? your pictures don't trigger me hun


You want some fries with that?


----------



## fendertele

Howdy from Scotland - 10/10 for the bants between last posters didn't see any pics


----------



## DudeGuy

Judson Joist said:


> There's your "fountain of youth" right there. I haven't had an outbreak of psoriasis since I started using it a few years ago-go.


fuckin' eh right


----------



## RDK

Fuck it. No pic above so I'll try get this going again

Hola


----------



## Judson Joist

Judson Joist said:


> Here's me channeling Jim Varney.


Why does his bulletin board system remove images randomly? Here it is again.


----------



## Queen Talia

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> did youthink about playing gollum in the new lotr cast ?


Yes, I am looking to add that role to the many roles I can play well.


----------



## NipNip

RDK said:


> Fuck it. No pic above so I'll try get this going again
> 
> Hola
> 
> View attachment 837665


Dude you should change your avatar, way hotter.


----------



## NipNip

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 824727


You look a little bit like Edward CS:GO, but better.


----------



## Morfy

Last person looks like someone you could definitely have a couple two, three beers with 

This be me now


----------



## RDK

NipNip said:


> RDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck it. No pic above so I'll try get this going again
> 
> Hola
> 
> View attachment 837665
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you should change your avatar, way hotter.
Click to expand...

I'd never have my picture is my avatar but thanks!


----------

